# Devonviolet Acres



## Devonviolet

Well!  We did it!!!  WE BOUGHT THE FARM!  

It seemed that Mr. Murphy, and his law, did their darnedest  But, we finally got the keys to the farm and drove out to "our farm" this evening.

We hit a snag earlier this week,  regarding the funds for our down payment.  After selling our condo in PA, we put the proceeds into our PA bank account, knowing it was safe until we needed it for our new farm in TX.  I guess I was thinking we could just write a check, for the deposit. Well, I learned we needed to do  a wire transfer to get the money to close in 2 days! Long story short, we pulled some strings and got the funds wired into our Texas bank, so we could get a cashier's check, which we did this morning.

We went to closing, signed and initialed all the loan papers and I pulled out the bank check, to pay our closing costs. I was shocked to realize that it was not signed, by the bank manager, so it was not valid! Well, of course the title company wouldn't accept an unsigned check! So, I got on the phone with my bank, and eventually they agreed to cancel the cashier's check and wire the funds.  That took another 1-1/2 hours, but we finally got confirmation that the funds had been received by the bank at 5:00!!  

So we drove to our new farm, to feed and water the chicken, rooster and turkey hen they left for us.  When we got there, the rooster and hen were pecking in the leaves (next to the fence, in their fenced area). The turkey was over by the coop. When she saw us getting out of the truck, I got the treat of my life!   I wish I had a video of it!  She held her wings out from her body and came running full speed across their fenced area. It was so comical! She was actually HAPPY to see us!  I guess the fact that I had a small bag of left over corn chips, from Chipotle, didn't have anything to do with it. 





Here she is with the rooster and hen. The turkey lays eggs, although she is currently not laying. The hen is 3 years old and has stopped laying. The sellers didn't know the chicken's breed, but I'm guessing Rhode Island Red? Does anyone know the turkey's breed? Black Spanish?

Several of you know this, but for those of you who don't, we bought five acres with a 2 year old house






t



 

It has a shed (I'm calling it our temporary barn) I'm thinking for a possible future milking parlor. If not, DH can use it for his workshop.




It also has a leaky small metal shed - which needs some work, but would be good for storage, and a small loafing shed (some call it a run in shed).




Four of the five acres is densely wooded. So, our plan is to get some sturdy fence installed ASAP a, and buy some goats. We aren't sure which breed yet, but are looking for parasite resistance, and ability to tolerate the hot Texas Summers.

I have more photos, but when I try to upload photos, clicking on the "Upload a File" button opens the pop up window, but then when I click on the "Choose File" button, it causes the page to close and reload. So, I'm giving up for now.  Maybe I can upload photos some other time.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congratulations


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks, OFA!


----------



## goats&moregoats

Congrats!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Awesome!  Now the fun really begins


----------



## BrownSheep

Congrats! 
I would guess your turkey hen is a naragansett or possibly even a Broad Breasted Bronze.


----------



## Devonviolet

goats&moregoats said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks, Goats&MoreGoats.


----------



## Devonviolet

Hens and Roos said:


> Awesome!  Now the fun really begins


I'll say!  And I'm rarin' to go!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

BrownSheep said:


> Congrats!
> I would guess your turkey hen is a naragansett or possibly even a Broad Breasted Bronze.


Thanks BrownSheep.

And thanks for your guess at what out turkey hen is. I looked at some photos of the Naragansett and the tail feathers do seem to match. However, I looked at the BROAD breasted Bronze, and that looks like it too.  

Here is a closeup of our girl. It doesn't show that the tail feathers have brown in them. But, they do, and you can just barely see it in this photo, back near her tail end.


 

Maybe this will help narrow it down . . .


----------



## Baymule

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE FARM!!!!!!!!! 

That is fantastic news!! I am so happy for you!! I have a few small purple sweet potatoes set aside for you. When you get moved in, drop me a PM with your mailing address and I'll send them to you. You can start vines from them for spring planting. I also have some green bean seeds for you. 

I am so excited! What kind of wire are you going to put up? I am using horse wire with the 2"x4" squares. It is more expensive than the goat wire, but I like it that the small holes will keep everything in, even chickens!

I've been at our new place this week. I finally finished the 2nd coat of paint. I tore up vinyl floors and got the sub floors prepped for laying the pine floors. I am exhausted and have a head cold now.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> CONGRATULATIONS ON THE FARM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is fantastic news!! I am so happy for you!! I have a few small purple sweet potatoes set aside for you. When you get moved in, drop me a PM with your mailing address and I'll send them to you. You can start vines from them for spring planting. I also have some green bean seeds for you.
> 
> I am so excited! What kind of wire are you going to put up? I am using horse wire with the 2"x4" squares. It is more expensive than the goat wire, but I like it that the small holes will keep everything in, even chickens!
> 
> I've been at our new place this week. I finally finished the 2nd coat of paint. I tore up vinyl floors and got the sub floors prepped for laying the pine floors. I am exhausted and have a head cold now.


 Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! 

I am so excited about getting your purple sweet potato slips!!!  And bean seeds too!!!   You are awesome'!  I was kind of hoping we could get together some time soon. Maybe you could give me the sweets then. 

We LOVE green beans. Summer before last we grew them until they were coming out our ears. We froze them, pressure canned them, and even dehydrated them.  And we used them all up by the beginning of last summer!

We are having a man come give us an estimate for putting our fence in. DH just doesn't have the energy to dig fence posts or stretch wire anymore.  I'm with y'all on the 2X4" woven wire. We are going to put a hot wire 6" above the ground and maybe at the top. If we don't put hot wire on the top, we will at least string barb wire along the top. We plan to train the goats and dogs to the hot wire, from the git go! So, hopefully we won't have them testing it and figuring out they can push past it quick.

I'm sorry you got that bad cold. It's not easy to get all that work done when you are sick.  Please take it easy until you feel better, so your body can heal.  In case you didn't see it, I posted everything I do, to get over a cold more quickly, on my LGD Adventure thread. Maybe something there will help you feel better.


----------



## Devonviolet

OMG!  I thought I might find a video of how funny our turkey looked running toward us, and found this instead. Check it out. It's hilarious! 

"One Dizzy Turkey"





Watch it until the end. I was laughing hysterically!


----------



## Southern by choice

Congrats! That is such wonderful news!

I Love the house! The whole place looks so peaceful and serene. What a blessing. I know you must be floating tonight. After so many years and so many moves. Settled! Just brings a big smile for you! 
I love your welcoming gifts! 2 chickens and a turkey! How cool is that!
You did give me a chuckle... that was a show of aggression by the turkey hen. Turkeys are extremely territorial and not always welcoming to strangers. They will fluff up, drop wing maybe even dance. They are making themselves as large as they can.
This is one of our Narrans, a breeding Tom- He is 6 months old 28 lbs... They are LARGE turkeys. 
Your girl isn't a black. We raised Heritage Blacks and Heritage chocolates for years.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Congrats! That is such wonderful news!
> 
> I Love the house! The whole place looks so peaceful and serene. What a blessing. I know you must be floating tonight. After so many years and so many moves. Settled! Just brings a big smile for you!
> I love your welcoming gifts! 2 chickens and a turkey! How cool is that!
> You did give me a chuckle... that was a show of aggression by the turkey hen. Turkeys are extremely territorial and not always welcoming to strangers. They will fluff up, drop wing maybe even dance. They are making themselves as large as they can.
> This is one of our Narrans, a breeding Tom- He is 6 months old 28 lbs... They are LARGE turkeys.
> Your girl isn't a black. We raised Heritage Blacks and Heritage chocolates for years.
> View attachment 6107


Thanks, Southern. Yes, it is a calm, peaceful place. I do feel blessed. We are anxious to get started with all our plans. And, YES! Not too many people can say they got 2 chickens and a turkey for a welcome gift! 

WOW! Now that you mention it, I can see where our Turkey hen was showing aggression.  It didn't work!!!  All I could do was laugh.  It was so darn cute! 

I can see that our girl looks like your Tom, although her snood isn't anywhere near as long! WOW! 28 pounds! Now that's a big Turkey!  I don't know how much she weighs, but I know she's no 28 pounds!   I looked at photos of Narragansett hens, and they don't really look like our girl. I know she's a hen, because she lays eggs, but she looks like the Tom.  She put her tail up and strutted about during mating season too. Is that what the females do? 

So, you've raised Heritage Blacks, Chocolates and Narragansetts. Do you have a preference?


----------



## Southern by choice

Anything that isn't a Tom! 

Actually, I loved our Chocolates. Our most favorite turkey has been a black hen. She is still with us, she walks up the steps and looks through the glass door. If you open it she will come right in.
Even our sweetest Toms will get mean over time. 
Our Hens did great at sitting and hatching but the rearing the first year wasn't good. Mostly because poults don't listen to their mothers and find a million ways to kill themselves. Second hatch better.... and so on. Once we started with second generation they were wonderful. 
Truthfully turkeys can be dangerous too. Get 4-5 Toms that stand almost 3 feet tall and get aggressive and can jump 6 ft high easily from a standstill... scary.  When our testers come out the turkeys will go right after them. They are highly territorial. We keep them away from our testers as they can really hurt ya. They sleep in the trees or on the goat building. They can fly up very high. They will guard anything that they believe is theirs, if a foreign bird flies into their area they will go right after it yet a chicken that is in  their area and lays her nest (always hidden somewhereLOL)  and hatches her chicks... the turkeys will protect them as they think that those are "their" birds.
Homegrown turkey is delicious. I am not a big turkey eater but they are tasty! Aged in fridge for 5 days and roasted YUMMMM!
We have raised a lot of turkeys.
 Would like to NOT have turkeys for awhile.  Except the one Hen.
Great for ticks though.


----------



## BrownSheep

Not directed at me but I'm going to chime in too because I LuuuUUUuuuuv turkeys.
I've raised Chocolates, Bourbons, Narragansetts, Royal palms, Blacks, Sweetgrass, and BBB.
I haven't had in issue with aggression with any of my birds. My toms will fluff up but they spend about 90% of their time displaying anyway.  

All of my heritage birds are friendly and social. They don't want to be petted but they do want to be with you. Both the Sweetgrass and Royal palms have been very curious birds. I may or may not have been stuck on a hay stack last month and arguing with my dad about how to get down. One of my Sweetgrass hens, Marshmellow, started climbing up the haystack towards me and started distress calling. 

Part of their daily routine ( and they do have routines) is to stand in front or the French Doors and stare inside. Drive my mom mad since they poop on the patio.

Overall, I love turkeys far more than chickens and I've had a lot of chickens.


----------



## Southern by choice

BrownSheep said:


> Not directed at me but I'm going to chime in too because I LuuuUUUuuuuv turkeys.
> I've raised Chocolates, Bourbons, Narragansetts, Royal palms, Blacks, Sweetgrass, and BBB.
> I haven't had in issue with aggression with any of my birds. My toms will fluff up but they spend about 90% of their time displaying anyway.
> 
> All of my heritage birds are friendly and social. They don't want to be petted but they do want to be with you. Both the Sweetgrass and Royal palms have been very curious birds. I may or may not have been stuck on a hay stack last month and arguing with my dad about how to get down. One of my Sweetgrass hens, Marshmellow, started climbing up the haystack towards me and started distress calling.
> 
> Part of their daily routine ( and they do have routines) is to stand in front or the French Doors and stare inside. Drive my mom mad since they poop on the patio.
> 
> Overall, I love turkeys far more than chickens and I've had a lot of chickens.


@BrownSheep - all of our Toms get aggressive... this has me curious. Our Turkeys generally only like me and my son... we are the ones that take care of them. They don't like the rest of the family. You'd think with 11 of us they would be better. Ours display all the time too but the males at about 1-2 start getting mean. Cannot understand it. Any insight?
Do you have a lot of people around them?


----------



## BrownSheep

Not constantly but they do see people when they visit. ( delivery man, relatives, cleaning lady)
My dad and I have the most to do with them but they are respectful of everybody.
I would ask what your hen to tom ratio is but I have way more toms than hens.
 I handle(aka play with) mine a lot as chicks especially the hatchery stock. I have to lock up even the hen batches( along with the hen) because they will lose all of them like you said.

I would wonder if it's bloodlines but most of my starters came from either hatcheries or Porter's Turkeys. The other breeders I've bought/sold with don't have aggressive toms either.


----------



## Southern by choice

The hen tom ratio varies. 2-3 to 1 and sometimes 1 to 1
They free range everywhere.
The toms generally get aggressive after the poults hatch. Then they get really protective. We spend a lot of time with them too asp oults and they follow us like puppies, sleep on our porch and generally see us as their protectors, until they get older.
Our stock is generally private heritage breed breeders.
We did have hatchery stock once and they were the same.
We only had to lock up the one hatch (the first generation) they seem to do better and better with increased hatches and generations. 
Our biggest issue has been the hens will leave the safety of the LGD's territory and go acres away to lay up a nest... coyotes get them, we bring the rest of the eggs home and stick them under a cochin.


----------



## BrownSheep

Huh I'm sorry turkeys haven't behaved for you. I have a pair of toms coming up on 4 who have been real gentlemen. Not that my toms won't go after one another during breeding season but they've always behaved for me. 

My hens get a little agressive when they are one the nest or if you really, really upset the chicks. 

My grandmother also swears all turkey toms are aggressive. Said she had one give her welts down the back of her legs right before she went into deliver. Apparently, the delivery nurse didn't quite believer her when she said her turkeys got her.  Any who, she just barely coming around to my boys but still wont turn her back on them.


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!
> 
> I am so excited about getting your purple sweet potato slips!!!  And bean seeds too!!!   You are awesome'!  I was kind of hoping we could get together some time soon. Maybe you could give me the sweets then.
> 
> We LOVE green beans. Summer before last we grew them until they were coming out our ears. We froze them, pressure canned them, and even dehydrated them.  And we used them all up by the beginning of last summer!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you got that bad cold. It's not easy to get all that work done when you are sick.  Please take it easy until you feel better, so your body can heal.  In case you didn't see it, I posted everything I do, to get over a cold more quickly, on my LGD Adventure thread. Maybe something there will help you feel better.



Here is a link to my green beans. I have grown them since 2009. I never can, freeze, dehydrate or otherwise preserve them for the winter. By the time winter gets here, I NEED A BREAK FROM #$^&#$#% GREEN BEANS! 

http://www.theeasygarden.com/threads/my-2012-green-bean-garden-2013-post-48.11390/

And absolutely, would love to meet in person and hand you the sweets and green bean seeds! I read your other post, the deep breathing and coughing sounds like it would really work. I take my vitamins and drink my apple cider vinegar/raw honey mixed half and half, for colds and general crud.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Here is a link to my green beans. I have grown them since 2009. I never can, freeze, dehydrate or otherwise preserve them for the winter. By the time winter gets here, I NEED A BREAK FROM #$^&#$#% GREEN BEANS!
> 
> http://www.theeasygarden.com/threads/my-2012-green-bean-garden-2013-post-48.11390/
> 
> And absolutely, would love to meet in person and hand you the sweets and green bean seeds! I read your other post, the deep breathing and coughing sounds like it would really work. I take my vitamins and drink my apple cider vinegar/raw honey mixed half and half, for colds and general crud.



 DH and I got a laugh when we looked at the easy garden.com thread.  The bean seeds that y'all have for us is one of the three different beans we grew in our community garden plot, in 2013. We called them Yard Ling Beans, but we usually picked them at about 12-15" to keep them tender.   We LOVE those beans!!!!  DH got excited when he realized you were sending your Thai #3 bean seeds!!! 

We had a trellis that was about 15 feet long. Since DH is 6'2" tall, he made the trellis 7 feet tall.  The beans grew to the top and started back down. We also had Blue Lake vine beans, that we planted before we got the Yard Long Bean seeds.  When those started loosing steam, we planted a row late - in July.  They came on strong and we had beans until the killing frost in mid-Oct.

Our biggest problem that summer was "Mexican Bean Beetles". They were everywhere in the community garden! Gardens all around us were losing bean plants left and,right!  The leaves looked like brown lace.  At first we didn't know what they were - sort of looked like a yellow LadyBug, but softer body. Since we do organic gardening, we didn't want to use big spray, so whenever we were picking beans, we squished bean beetles.  ICK!!! After a while our fingers were all yellow.  But, it worked!  We still had lacy leaves, but as the Summer progressed, we had more green leaves than brown, and we still had a bumper crop, while people around us gave up and got no beans at all. 

We also planted about six ten foot rows of bush Royal Burgandy Bean - which is purple, rather than green. When you put it in boiling water, it turns green. Kinda cool! They taste very similar to the Blue Lake bush beans though.

Yes, the Cough and Deep Breathe is very effective when done consistently.

That's awesome that you are taking Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV) and honey.  I don't do a lot of sweets. And while ROUH (Raw Organic Unfiltered Honey) - that's row-ooooh  is packed full of antibiotic and minerals, I still don't take it much.  I used to get a lot of bladder infections, and don't take antibiotics, since they stopped working.  Then I learned about talking ACV with baking soda, to neutralize the urine pH and kill the bad bacteria in the urine. I started taking it right away. The bladder infection went away, and I haven't had one since.  I usually take 1 Tbsp ACV with 1/4 tsp baking soda and about 8 oz of filtered water. - once a day.  I always follow with a filtered water chaser, to rinse the ACV off my teeth, and get the taste out of my mouth - not one of my fav tastes.


----------



## Devonviolet

We have been back and forth two times, since closing on our property last Friday.

On Monday, we were there by 8:30 AM - which meant we left Dallas at 7:00 - to meet a fencing contractor, to get a quote on putting goat safe fencing on part of our property, so we can buy our first goats.

It was a gorgeous day, with temps in the 60's and the sun shining bright.  We took a coffee pot with us, so we made some coffee and sat on the front porch enjoying the sun. As I looked around at the beautiful scenery, I got tears in my eyes, because I am so grateful, to God, for all the blessings he has bestowed upon us!

We also met with two different painting contractors to get quotes on painting the entire inside, of the new house, before we move in.  We have not heard from one of the painting contractors yet.  But, one of them sent us a quote today, that was painfully high.  I was shocked that the labor was so much, and it is way out of our budget, for this project. So, we won't be hiring him

We have yet to hear from the fencing contractor, or the othe painting contractor.

We had originally been told we could close by the first of December, and had wanted to be moved into the house before Christmas. But, considering that closing was rescheduled several times, and now the quotes, for painting, are taking longer than we thought, it appears we won't be moving into our new home before the first week of January. 

Today we were at the house to have the washer and dryer delivered, and to drop off some boxes, of sch-tuff, from our storage closet, here at our apartment.

I took photos, of the house and poultry, on Monday, but the camera was set to a setting I know nothing about.  I didn't realize until I got home and uploaded the photos, that they all came out way too dark.  So, when we were there today, I took more similar photos - although it was damp and overcast, due to impending rain. I will try to get the photos uploaded, from my camera, so I can post some.

On Monday, after realizing that the turkey hen was posturing, to scare us away - even though it was so darn cute, and made me laugh.   I was not sure I wanted to go into the chicken yard, with her.  Although, DH went in there to fill the feed and water, and there was not sign of aggression. So, I ventured in with some treats.  I wish I hd my camera with me.    After giving them some treats, I bent over to pet the turkey, and as I was stroking her back, she actually squatted down and closed her eyes, staying there so I could pet her.  I think she actually liked it! 

Today, when we got there all three of them came running to the fence, to get treats, and there was not posturing. Just a bit of snipping, on the part of the rooster, to keep the turkey away from his treats. 

We will be building a new, bigger coop, for our chickens, as soon as we get settled into the house. We want them to come when we lock them into the coop at night, so I started calling, "chook, chook, chook", when I was feeding them treats.  The rooster has this really cool sound he makes when he is eating his treats.  It is almost like a little song.  I love it!    I also love when he crows.  DH said he thinks it will get old. And it may just do that. But, for now, I am just loving listening to him!


----------



## Hens and Roos

with getting a reasonable quote for painting, labor always seems to be the most expensive part! Maybe your realtor knows someone 

We've had chickens for 6 years now and still enjoy hearing the rooster crow...since we have neighbors close by we don't open the coop up super early on the weekends during nice weather...


----------



## Devonviolet

Hens and Roos said:


> with getting a reasonable quote for painting, labor always seems to be the most expensive part! Maybe your realtor knows someone
> 
> We've had chickens for 6 years now and still enjoy hearing the rooster crow...since we have neighbors close by we don't open the coop up super early on the weekends during nice weather...


Thanks Hens and Roos!  I asked my realtor, for referrals and he said go to Sherwin Williams.  But I need zero VOC paint, and their zero VOC paint is so expensive! I just hesitate to go there, because it could get very expensive very fast!

We got three referrals from our local lumber/hardware/paint store. One didn't even bother calling return my call. The one was exhorbitant and the third met us at the house and said he would give us a quote, but never called with the quote.  Finding reasonable, reliable contractors is very difficult these days.  I do have one more option, but he isn't a painting contractor, so I don't know the quality of his work. 

I'm glad to hear y'all haven't gotten tired of the rooster crowing in six years.  For me it's like music to my ears. And the little song he does when he is pecking at my treats, is just heaven for me.


----------



## Baymule

Getting reliable help is almost impossible, especially when you are new to an area and don't know, "Oh, don't use THAT guy!" or "So-n'-so is the BEST for painting!"

I have to inject praise for the Sherwin Williams paint. First I bought paint from Lowes and got the expensive stuff. Miserable fail. Took it back. Went to Sherwin Williams, it was $150 higher for the same amount of paint. It was only a slight fail, but I could work with it. Not either paint's fault, it was my screwy walls. But the Sherwin Williams manager actually came out to my house to see for himself the problem I was having. We concluded that it was an unknown factor, but he gave me a free 5 gallon bucket for a 2nd coat anyway. It was not low VOC, and I am chemically sensitive, I did the painting and it didn't give me headaches or make my face feel like it was on fire. But of course, I did work myself half to death, getting it done and promptly got sick.....

So maybe in the long run, the money spent for better paint will be money saved. And you could always ask the SW manager for a recommendation for a painter. I went back to SW to tell them that the 2nd coat worked and asked about finishing the floor. Told him that I wanted a whitewash or pickle finish. He offered to open a can of stain and try it on a scrap piece of wood floor before I actually bought it. _Who does that? _I love Sherwin Williams!  Seriously, ask your SW manager for a painter.

I am glad that ya'll are so happy with your new place! You will have to get chicks in the spring to repopulate the coop. Unless you have a particular breed in mind, you might want to get one or two of several breeds, just to try them to see what you like best. I have a mixed flock and it is like a chicken bouquet of flowers! Next spring, I do want to start with a Delaware flock, for meat and eggs. The good part is that I can get a RIR rooster to put with the Delaware hens to produce Red Stars. I have some Red Stars now and they lay big brown eggs.

I am leaving this afternoon to go to my DD's house. In the morning we will start laying the floors and on Saturday, her husband will help too, then I'll come home Saturday night. I figure next week, being Christmas, will not be a good "work week" LOL. I can't wait to get the floors finished! I made a lot of extra work for myself by buying unfinished pine, but none of the pre-finished stuff knocked me off my feet, unless it was the $$$ 

I dropped a couple of the purple sweet potatoes in a glass of water for you. They are not sprouting yet, but they will and it will give you a head start. They are the ALL PURPLE from Southern Exposure Seed Exchange. I also have 4 clippings from the vines I cut right before a killing frost and they are not sprouting, but have produced a mass of roots. So either way, you and I will have purple sweets for the spring!

We have pushed our move date from January to February. _EVERYTHING_ is taking so long! (not that I am trying to discourage you) It seems that nothing and nobody is on my timeline, which is NOW or YESTERDAY! So, I feel your pain on all the delay stuff, but it will happen, just hang in there!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well maybe you will at least find one whose employees don't steal from you.
After we moved, we repainted our old house before we listed for sale.  Use the same painter we had used for years.  I had left a few things in the garage.  Well, at first I noticed my ladder missing.  Then my driveway edger, gas leaf blower, and shop vac.
Talked to the painter about it and he said no way his guys would have taken it.

Well, we let it go.  One day a couple of weeks later, got a call from the sheriffs department.  Seems they had taken a camera from another one of his customers and he reported it.  Well one of the guys "rolled" when the deputy interviewed him. Admitted stealing our stuff to.  Told him what pawn shop they had taken it too.
Surprisingly, we got our stuff back.
Now, I'm looking a new painter to work at our new house.

And FYI, we paid about $6 per foot for our fence.  Square treated posts and 2x4 woven wire. And, that was the best price by far from multiple quotes.

We moved to 5 acres in  July.  We fenced in areas 1 and 2


----------



## Baymule

Have you found a painter yet? It is so frustrating on how S.L.O.W. things move. Even when you get everything all lined up, it takes so much time to get anything done. I got some of my flooring done, updated that thread.

http://www.theeasygarden.com/threads/mobile-home-goddess.16253/page-8


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Have you found a painter yet? It is so frustrating on how S.L.O.W. things move. Even when you get everything all lined up, it takes so much time to get anything done. I got some of my flooring done, updated that thread.
> 
> http://www.theeasygarden.com/threads/mobile-home-goddess.16253/page-8



  WE FOUND A PAINTER!!!

On our way to the house yesterday, we stopped at Lowe's and asked if they could give us any references for painters.  We were told they can't give references, but if we went to porch.com (a Lowe's site) and put in our zip code, we could find a list of local contractors to try.

So, when we got to the house,   I called the first one on the list, and told him what we needed.  He said, "You have called the right place!"  They are between jobs and would be able to finish it in plenty of time for us to move.

Since they were only ten minutes away, they met us at the house, so they could give us a quote. Within the hour after they left, they had sent us an estimate that was within our budget, AND they can have the job finished by the first of the year, giving the paint time to dry and off-gas and then give us time to move out of our apartment before the lease is up on January 12th.



GOD IS GOOD!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

He sure is!  Happy that things re falling into place for you!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Hens and Roos

That's great!  You will have to post some updated pictures


----------



## MsDeb

Such a fun way to start the holidays!!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Baymule

Now that's the way to start the New Year! I am so glad that you found a painter and that he can start right away. Our plans of cleaning up the outside with a couple of day laborers might get rained out. But there are always FLOORS to lay!  

I am so happy for you. You might even be able to start on the fence yourself, once you get settled in. It is hard physical work, but you don't have to be in a hurry. Do a little at a time and don't kill yourself trying to get it all done at once. Tractor Supply and (I think) Atwoods do not deliver, but Lowes, McCoys and Home Depot do deliver and I believe you could find what you want and get it delivered. Or do you have a truck?

What is a roll of goat wire? 300 feet? Set your goal to put up one roll of wire at a time. Use T-posts (easy to drive) and heavy treated wood posts for H-bar corners and gate posts. You can buy a post auger at Harbor Freight. We bought one, it comes with the 4" auger and we bought the 6" auger to go with it. It is on sale now! If you don't have one near you or your daughter, I know there is one in Tyler. If you decide to buy one, be sure to call ahead to make sure it is in stock. Haven't used ours yet, just dying to get out in the dirt, but have to finish house first. I have used post augers before, it sure makes the job easier!

http://www.harborfreight.com/15-hp-gasoline-auger-powerhead-with-bit-60622.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-diameter-auger-bit-95973.html

This might be a good time to mention to go to the tax office for your county and file homestead, agriculture and senior citizen exemption. You can only do this in January.

Just thought of this--maybe your painter could recommend someone to help you with fencing if you don't want to do it yourself.


----------



## Baymule

Hey Girl! I packed garden seeds today and set some aside for you and your DH.




 
Bottom left corner is the Thai #3 Long Beans
Top left corner is Oxacan Green Dent corn.
Top right corner is Violets Multicolored Butterbeans
Bottom right corner is Egyptian Walking Onions


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Now that's a great Christmas gift, Bay!


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Now that's a great Christmas gift, Bay!



Devonviolet and her DH moved from Pa. to be closer to their daughter and family. My DH and I are moving to the Tyler area to be closer to our daughter and family. (not as far, but funny that we are both moving for the same reason) We figured out that we will only be 45 minutes or so from each other. How cool is that?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Now that is awesome!  My DD lives in Allen, and someday I'd like to get up that way too.... for now - we're only 4.5 hours away... sheesh.

I think it's cool that ya'll are gonna meet!

We'll be heading north tomorrow.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Now that's the way to start the New Year! I am so glad that you found a painter and that he can start right away. Our plans of cleaning up the outside with a couple of day laborers might get rained out. But there are always FLOORS to lay!
> 
> I am so happy for you. You might even be able to start on the fence yourself, once you get settled in. It is hard physical work, but you don't have to be in a hurry. Do a little at a time and don't kill yourself trying to get it all done at once. Tractor Supply and (I think) Atwoods do not deliver, but Lowes, McCoys and Home Depot do deliver and I believe you could find what you want and get it delivered. Or do you have a truck?
> 
> What is a roll of goat wire? 300 feet? Set your goal to put up one roll of wire at a time. Use T-posts (easy to drive) and heavy treated wood posts for H-bar corners and gate posts. You can buy a post auger at Harbor Freight. We bought one, it comes with the 4" auger and we bought the 6" auger to go with it. It is on sale now! If you don't have one near you or your daughter, I know there is one in Tyler. If you decide to buy one, be sure to call ahead to make sure it is in stock. Haven't used ours yet, just dying to get out in the dirt, but have to finish house first. I have used post augers before, it sure makes the job easier!
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/15-hp-gasoline-auger-powerhead-with-bit-60622.html
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-diameter-auger-bit-95973.html
> 
> This might be a good time to mention to go to the tax office for your county and file homestead, agriculture and senior citizen exemption. You can only do this in January.
> 
> Just thought of this--maybe your painter could recommend someone to help you with fencing if you don't want to do it yourself.



Yes, it IS an awesome way to start the new year. And it will always be easy to remember our farm anniversary! 

Thanks for all the suggestions, Baymule. We are thinking about maybe doing the fence ourselves.  I think OFA said a good rule of thumb is $6.00/foot.  I'm assuming that means materials and labor. If that is the case, we are looking at $4,100!!!  YIKES!  That would take a big chunk out of our farm fund! So, your suggestion to do it ourselves is getting more appealing.

We have a really good equipment rental place near us, so are going to check their price to rent the auger, rather than buy one. But you have a really good point, that a power auger is the only way to go when digging fence post holes!!!  We were told there is clay about 12" down, so hand digging would be torture!

I ran into the painter who didn't call back with a quote. . . It turns out he had the flu and was REALLY sick. We had a nice chat, and since he could use the work, we might have him help us with the heavier work on installing the fence. The three of us could work together to get the fence installed and in the end it would be cheaper.

Our biggest challenge is going to be to find the property line, with all those trees. The property was surveyed before we bought it, but the surveyor didn't use many stakes - four corners and a few in the cleared area.  The property is 150 feet wide and 1450 feet long (I call it our spaghetti ranch  ).  So, it is going to be a challenge to find the property line when we get back into the woods.

I'm not sure where we will get our fencing supplies yet.  We have a pickup with full size (8 foot) bed, so should be able go transport them ourselves.

I really want to get the fencing in before we get our puppies in mid Feb. But, if push comes to shove, we have the chicken yard that we could put our layers and the puppies in, so the pups can start imprinting on the chickens right away, since they aren't being exposed to chickens right now. Then we will just have to wait until we get the fence in, before we can get the goats, and get them used to each other.

This is the chicken yard we currently have. It is not goat safe, but for now will work for chickens and dogs. The coop is totally inadequate, so we will have to build a coop, before getting our first ten layers.




Correct me, if I am wrong. But, from what I have read, we can put the puppies in a dog crate, in the middle of the chicken yard, during the night (and maybe put a tarp over it for warmth?), when we can't be with them, so they don't harass/play with the chickens. Since we are able to be home all the time, we should be able to leave them out of the crates for most of the day, since one or the other can be with them at any given time.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Devonviolet and her DH moved from Pa. to be closer to their daughter and family. My DH and I are moving to the Tyler area to be closer to our daughter and family. (not as far, but funny that we are both moving for the same reason) We figured out that we will only be 45 minutes or so from each other. How cool is that?


Yes! I'm so excited to finally meet Baymule!  We are going along the same path at the same time, and are close enough to visit each other along the way.  How cool is that???


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Now that is awesome!  My DD lives in Allen, and someday I'd like to get up that way too.... for now - we're only 4.5 hours away... sheesh.
> 
> I think it's cool that ya'll are gonna meet!
> 
> We'll be heading north tomorrow.



WOW! Allen is only 20 minutes from where we are, in Far North Dallas!  Since you are headed this way, maybe we could meet up while y'all are here?   Wouldn't that be cool???

We are dog sitting, for our DD, while they head for PA, to vist her DH's family. So we will be flexible with time to visit. I would love to meet you! 

I got a little laugh lol when you said, "we're only 4.5 hours away... sheesh.". DD's given name is Alicia. When she was 1-1/2 or 2 she couldn't say her name. When we asked her what her name was, she would say "Sheesha", so we took to calling her that. As the years went by, it got shortened to Sheesh.  Now I call her that more than I do Alicia.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Hey Girl! I packed garden seeds today and set some aside for you and your DH.
> 
> View attachment 6186
> Bottom left corner is the Thai #3 Long Beans
> Top left corner is Oxacan Green Dent corn.
> Top right corner is Violets Multicolored Butterbeans
> Bottom right corner is Egyptian Walking Onions



WOW!  That is really cool, Baymule!  

I can't wait to try your Thai #3 Long Bean, and see how it compares to the ones we grew.  We loved those, so I am thinking we will love the Thai Beans as well.

I've never heard of Green Dent Corn, so it will be fun growing a new variety of corn.

I LOVE Butter Beans! So that is cool!  

And I have never heard of Egyptian Walking Onions. although, DH said he thinks they are the ones that when the tops fall over, they root and grow a new onion.  Sounds like fun!

You have a very generous amount of seeds there, so we will have a great start in our new garden.

We aren't sure where we will have the garden though.  We have an aerobic septic system, and there are three sprayers situated in the three spots that I wanted to put our garden. I just found out yesterday, that at you can't plant vegetables/food crops where there is a discharge sprayer from an aerobic system!


----------



## Baymule

I hate aerobic systems! Be advised, that when power goes off, you can't flush your potty. Spray field=wasted space. I guess you can plant flowers.

If you rent an auger, you will have to "hurry" to get it done. If you buy one, you can proceed at your own time frame, plus they are useful for other projects too, such as drilling holes to plant trees! Just drill several holes together in a group, presto! Tree hole!

My DSIL has a GPS ap on cell phone. When we get ready to fence the wild, briar tangled, wooded side of our property, he is going to "find" the property line. We will drive T-posts at intervals, run colored string and establish the fence line. I bet your DD or DSIL can do that too. Or if your are not techno challenged like me, you might even do that yourself! There is bright pink colored string for running fence lines, easy to see.

@frustratedearthmother you will just have to suck it up and move! Devonviolet and I know this really nice area....... and NO HURRICANES to wipe you off the face of the earth! 

You might want to build a small "dog yard" in the chicken run with the dog house, so they can have space to move about when you are not with them. Put wire flat on the ground, hog ring it to the pen wire, so they can't dig out and "learn" a bad habit.

Your DH is right, the Egyptian Walking onions form bulblets at the top of a long stalk and fall over, "walking" to form new plants. The green dent corn is for cornmeal, although I must admit, I haven't ground any yet. Been wanting to do that with our grand daughter, then make cornbread to see if it is green! 

At least we can share our new garden woes. It takes awhile to get new ground established. I think to start with, I am going to build movable hoop coops and put them in the garden area. The hens can scratch it up, poop it up and eat weed seeds. Then move it forward, rinse, repeat.

Getting the painter to help in his winter down time will be a blessing for him and for you. He might even have tools that you do not have to go buy. Since you want to get the fencing done to contain the puppies, what about a cross fence? You will cross fence it anyway, to rotate the pastures, so just build it in sections. Or at least, build the first section and that will solve keeping the puppies in. Hang gates big enough to drive truck through, you will be glad later that you did.

Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hens and Roos

So excited for you!  You might want to look and see if you can rent a post driver(one DH rented was air operated) and he said he'll rent one of these anytime he had to put in fence.  He did 32 posts in half a day.


----------



## Southern by choice

I have met some wonderful people through this forum!
Some of them are no longer with BYH but we met through this site and have long lasting friendships! One of the people literally just moved in a few miles away. Babsbag flew all the way from California and stayed with us a week in Sept/Oct. 
Some friendships close by and others far apart and yet we would have never met without BYH! 
Such a small world after all! 
Exciting that you will be meeting up with others from here!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I hate aerobic systems! Be advised, that when power goes off, you can't flush your potty. Spray field=wasted space. I guess you can plant flowers.
> 
> If you rent an auger, you will have to "hurry" to get it done. If you buy one, you can proceed at your own time frame, plus they are useful for other projects too, such as drilling holes to plant trees! Just drill several holes together in a group, presto! Tree hole!
> 
> My DSIL has a GPS ap on cell phone. When we get ready to fence the wild, briar tangled, wooded side of our property, he is going to "find" the property line. We will drive T-posts at intervals, run colored string and establish the fence line. I bet your DD or DSIL can do that too. Or if your are not techno challenged like me, you might even do that yourself! There is bright pink colored string for running fence lines, easy to see.
> 
> @frustratedearthmother you will just have to suck it up and move! Devonviolet and I know this really nice area....... and NO HURRICANES to wipe you off the face of the earth!
> 
> You might want to build a small "dog yard" in the chicken run with the dog house, so they can have space to move about when you are not with them. Put wire flat on the ground, hog ring it to the pen wire, so they can't dig out and "learn" a bad habit.
> 
> Your DH is right, the Egyptian Walking onions form bulblets at the top of a long stalk and fall over, "walking" to form new plants. The green dent corn is for cornmeal, although I must admit, I haven't ground any yet. Been wanting to do that with our grand daughter, then make cornbread to see if it is green!
> 
> At least we can share our new garden woes. It takes awhile to get new ground established. I think to start with, I am going to build movable hoop coops and put them in the garden area. The hens can scratch it up, poop it up and eat weed seeds. Then move it forward, rinse, repeat.
> 
> Getting the painter to help in his winter down time will be a blessing for him and for you. He might even have tools that you do not have to go buy. Since you want to get the fencing done to contain the puppies, what about a cross fence? You will cross fence it anyway, to rotate the pastures, so just build it in sections. Or at least, build the first section and that will solve keeping the puppies in. Hang gates big enough to drive truck through, you will be glad later that you did.
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas!



Thanks Baymule.  I didn't have a strong opinion before, but now that I know I can't plant vegetables where the discharge spray goes, really irritates me.  It was my understanding that Aerobic systems had two discharge sprays. This system has three sprays, meaning even more ground I can't use for my veggies. I was aware you shouldn't use it when the power goes out. Another reason to not like it.

You make a good point about buying an auger vs renting it. We are thinking buying it is the better option. However, DH has also used a pile driver to put posts in, after creating a pointed end on the post and said the was easier.  So, for now, we are just considering our options. You and I are on the same page about doing short stretches of fencing, with cross fencing, that have gates to allow access to each pasture.

I agree, wouldn't it be cool if Frustratedearthmother moved to the area. We could meet for lunch or at least coffee once in a while, to chat and compare notes.

Interesting that you say you are planning to put moveable hoop coops where you want your garden. We were planning to do the same thing. Another thought we had, at least for the beginning is to use a metal shed, that came with the property, as a chicken coop, so we can get busy working on the goat fencing.

Your suggestion about using a GPS app sounds interesting.  I mentioned it to DSIL before they flew to PA, for Christmas  with his family, and it looked like he might look into it.  I never know with him. 

That's interesting about the green dent corn.  I've never ground my own corn meal, but it might be fun to give it a try.  I'm looking forward to trying the Walking onions also.

I know it's late in the day. But, I'm hoping you had an awesome Christmas!


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks for mentioning the post driver, Hens and Roo's.  We are going to look into that as an option as well. DH forgot about that, until you mentioned it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, our painters are hard at work, and have promised to finish by This coming Wednesday.  We stopped by today, (to feed the chickens),and they have painted all the ceilings (very pale/sky blue), and all the doors and trim (white).

The entire inside, of the house, was painted the same shade of yellow tone ivory. That color worked really well with the previous owner's decorating style and color scheme.  However, my decorating style is "Coastal". Hence the clean, crisp white trim. The ceiling, in the great room, is white pine tongue in groove "beadboard". The pale blue, of the ceiling, reads as white, except if you look at where the white crown molding meets the ceiling. There you can tell it is blue.  The overall effect is a bright cheery feeling. All of the ceilings in the house are painted the same color.

The great room is going to be painted a pale butter cream yellow. The rest of the house will be painted with various shades of dusty blue and moss green.

We won't be seeing it again until Wednesday. Once it is finished, I will take more photos. Hopefully I will be able to capture the colors, so y'all will be able to get a feel for what it looks like in person.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

There is absolutely NOTHING like fresh paint in a house - especially when it's YOUR colors in YOUR new house!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## norseofcourse

Devonviolet I like your color choices!  I might have to steal some of those ideas if I ever get time to paint the inside of my place.  They painted most of the inside of this house before they put it on the market - the majority of it in what had to have been called 'boring beige' lol.  And everything painted the same color - walls, baseboards, trim, heck even the outlets, registers and cold air returns...  yuck.  I'll look forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## Devonviolet

norseofcourse said:


> Devonviolet I like your color choices!  I might have to steal some of those ideas if I ever get time to paint the inside of my place.  They painted most of the inside of this house before they put it on the market - the majority of it in what had to have been called 'boring beige' lol.  And everything painted the same color - walls, baseboards, trim, heck even the outlets, registers and cold air returns...  yuck.  I'll look forward to seeing your pics!



Thanks norseofcourse!

 Except for the fact that the one color that they painted the whole house (ceilings, trim, doors, and walls) went so well with their decorating style and color scheme, for me, I too consider the colors boring.  I'm so excited to see how it turns out too! 

Eventually, I would like to put up white wainscoting in the living room/kitchen and main bath.  I'm also planning to use decorations that go with a nautical theme.  I have been collecting sea shells for many years many now will finally be using them, as time allows.


----------



## Baymule

I can't wait to see it! I know it will be so pretty, relaxing, the perfect country farm house. The colors you like sound so nice, and sea shells make unique decorations. White wainscoting sounds like a good idea too. If I have enough pine boards left over from the floor, I want to put pine wainscoting in the dining area.

Just got back from working on our farm house, got some more floor laid, hired 2 day laborers and you wouldn't believe what they dragged out of the weeds/woods. Turns out, one of the men was a metal scrapper and we had enough wire, scraps of tin, general crap that DH took him to his truck and he filled it up. Piled up 3 or 4' over the cab, the bumper tilted toward the ground. We were so thrilled that WE didn't have to haul it off, that DH gave him $20 for gas. As it is, we brought home 34 bags of trash and threw out on our curb. Gheesh, how can anybody be so nasty?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OMG!  That's a lotta stuff to have to haul off.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I can't wait to see it! I know it will be so pretty, relaxing, the perfect country farm house. The colors you like sound so nice, and sea shells make unique decorations. White wainscoting sounds like a good idea too. If I have enough pine boards left over from the floor, I want to put pine wainscoting in the dining area.
> 
> Just got back from working on our farm house, got some more floor laid, hired 2 day laborers and you wouldn't believe what they dragged out of the weeds/woods. Turns out, one of the men was a metal scrapper and we had enough wire, scraps of tin, general crap that DH took him to his truck and he filled it up. Piled up 3 or 4' over the cab, the bumper tilted toward the ground. We were so thrilled that WE didn't have to haul it off, that DH gave him $20 for gas. As it is, we brought home 34 bags of trash and threw out on our curb. Gheesh, how can anybody be so nasty?



YIKES! That's a lot of junk! So, did DH pay them for their time AND give them $20 for gas? Sounds like they cleaned up! Literally! 

Yeah! It's amazing what kind of junk people surround themselves with.   I know our mess isn't as bad as yours, but we had our own  junk piles.  DH walked to the back end of the property, with the seller. They passed a BIG pit, full of trash. The seller promised to clean it out before they moved out.  A few days after we closed, we took a walk back into the woods, and the trash pile is still there. In the open area, there was a burn pile, with white tubing and tree trunks. DH asked him to NOT burn it because we wanted the tubing and tree trunks, for the goats to jump on. So, what did he do? He burned it just enough to mangle the tubing and char the trunks.


----------



## Baymule

What is with idiots that they treat their home as a landfill?  And yes, those guys made money for the day, plus the $20 DH gave him for gas, plus whatever they got for the scrap. It was worth every durn penny because WE didn't have to deal with it.

Some neighborhoods are too expensive to live in because of the landscaping. It would cost a small fortune to buy all those old cars, appliances, BBQ pits and and non working water heaters to toss out in the yard. Just can't afford to live there....


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, the painters called yesterday afternoon and said they are finished!!! 

We were supposed out there today, but it has been raining all day, and with temps staying in the mid to lower 30's, we didn't want to take a chance that somewhere along the 2 hour drive there and back, we might come across an icy spot or bridge. So, now we have to wait until tomorrow to see how it looks.  The painters wife works with him so she saw the before and after, and she said the colors all look really good.

So, tomorrow morning we will drive out there, to see how it turned out.  We still need to pay the painter, and since they are only ten minutes away from us, we can call when we get there.

I'll be sure to take photos and post them as soon as I can get them off  the camera memory card.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Baymule




----------



## Devonviolet




----------



## Hens and Roos

That's great!


----------



## Devonviolet

OMG!  I'm in love!  With the paint, that is! 

We're sitting here, at the farm, eating apples and cheese before we head back to Dallas. I am just blown away with how awesome it all looks!  I have before and after shots in my camera. But here is a teaser shot from my cell phone/




This doesn't do it justice. But hopefully y'all can get a basic idea of what it looks like. It's so clean and fresh!!!!!  I love it!!!


----------



## Baymule

Absolutely drop dead gorgeous!  That's drop dead as in a GOOD way! LOL


----------



## Hens and Roos

Awesome looking!! One step closer for you to move in!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Beautiful!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, we are home and sitting with our feet up.  This was a long, exhausting day. But, very rewarding.  Here are some of the photos I took. The first five are before shots. The rest are after shots.











This is the guest bedroom - before.




This is the door end of the office - before. This shot was taken,the first time we looked at the house back in October.



 
This is the window end, of the office.




This shows the butter creme yellow in the kitchen/living room. It is exactly what I wanted. I don't know if y'all can tell, but the ceilings aren't white. All of the ceilings in the house are a very pale sky blue.




This is the door end of the office.  I think this shot shows how pretty the blue and white are. The white trim give it such a clean, crisp feel.  I just love it!  




This shows the accent wall in the long narrow back room, which will be our office. It is the same color as our bedroom.




This is the main bath. It is a pale green, which doesn't show up very well in the photo, but is just a whisper of color - exactly what I wanted. 




This is the Guest Bedroom - a deep mossy green. The main bath is the light end of the same paint chip this one came from.


----------



## Devonviolet

I couldn't post all the photos in my last one. So will try to post the rest of them here:


Another shot of the bathroom. Just a hint of green.




The office, which is the medium blue on the paint chip with the dark blue of the master bedroom. The accent wall is the same dark blue as the master bedroom. Note the beadboard ceiling is a pale, sky blue.




Another shot of the kitchen. This kitchen is very small. The folding table is 6 feet long and is where we plan to put an 8 foot penninsula, with an additional food prep sink, so both of us can work in the kitchen at the same time.  The penninsula will have two 36" IKEA drawer base cabinets on the kitchen side, plus a 24" base sink unit, and two 36" wall cabinets, plus a 24" wall unit, on the living room side. the countertop will be 1-1/2" thick butcher block. It will be like adding an 8 foot kitchen wall, while still allowing the open floor plan.




This shot shows the small hallway going back to the bedrooms. I had them paint up to the corner, and the wall above the small shelf above the door, so when you come in the front door, your eye  sees the light blue and gets drawn back to the blue of the office. The blue of the hall is the lightest blue on the master bedroom paint chip at 75%. The guest bath was painted the same color.




This is the master bedroom. It is the darkest blue on the paint chip.




This is the front door. It's hard to see. But, the door has beveled glass.  I think you might be able to tell that the ceiling is a pale blue here.




This is my color palette. The cards with rounded corners came from Home Depot, and the square ones (blue and white) came from Lowe's. We got the paint at Lowe's. So, they just scanned the Home Depot cards and came pretty close. @norseofcourse y'all mentioned you might want to borrow my color choices. So I did a photo of my palette just for you.


----------



## goats&moregoats

Absolutely breath taking. Such a peaceful restful feeling to the rooms. They did a great job. Happy for you and will be even more delighted for you when you get to move in.


----------



## Devonviolet

goats&moregoats said:


> Absolutely breath taking. Such a peaceful restful feeling to the rooms. They did a great job. Happy for you and will be even more delighted for you when you get to move in.



Thanks, @goats&moregoats!  Interesting . . . It seems everyone who sees the photos, or the space itself, say how peaceful it is.  I think that is what drew me to this property in the first place.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You did a wonderful job of picking colors and it looks like the painters did a great job too.  It is absolutely spectacular and I know you can't wait to get moved in!


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> You did a wonderful job of picking colors and it looks like the painters did a great job too.  It is absolutely spectacular and I know you can't wait to get moved in!



Thanks @frustratedearthmother! Yes, the painters did an awesome job!  They even washed the floor, on their hands and knees, before they left the house.  When they went to the house, to get paid, we celebrated a job well done, with them.  

We have scheduled a U-Haul truck and movers, to load and unload the truck, for this coming Wednesday.  In the mean time, we are running two medical grade air cleaners (on the highest setting), to filter out any VOCs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

p.s.  forgot to add that I love your idea for adding to the kitchen!


----------



## Baymule

It is simply beautiful. Serene, calm and relaxing. Then step outside and GET TO WORK!!! haha! I love the vaulted ceilings, your colors work well together, so pretty. I like the floors too!

Moving day is Wednesday! Awesome!!! Break out the celebrations!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> It is simply beautiful. Serene, calm and relaxing. Then step outside and GET TO WORK!!! haha! I love the vaulted ceilings, your colors work well together, so pretty. I like the floors too!
> 
> Moving day is Wednesday! Awesome!!! Break out the celebrations!!!



Thanks  Baymule! I know I am going to love living there. Especially once we make the kitchen bigger with that penninsula.  IKEA is changing their kitchen cabinets, and won't be getting the new ones in until Feb. 2nd.  We will be standing outside the door, at 10:00 AM, when they open on the 2nd!

The floors are "vinyl plank", which looks pretty good.  I would have preferred real wood, but you take the "good, bad and the ugly" when you buy a pre-owned house. Not that I think the floors are ugly, mind you. I think they are nice looking! Just wood have preferred wood. 

  Isn't that the truth! Now, "GET TO WORK" . And work, we will!!!!


----------



## Baymule

At least the floors are not laminate......I put them down in our present home-BIG BOO-BOO! They are some kind of thin formica over fiber board, and yes, they delaminate when they get wet. Vinyl planks are practically indestructible, so count your blessings. My sister lives in a flood zone and put them in her downstairs because they clean up well...... durned if I would live in a flood zone....


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> At least the floors are not laminate......I put them down in our present home-BIG BOO-BOO! They are some kind of thin formica over fiber board, and yes, they delaminate when they get wet. Vinyl planks are practically indestructible, so count your blessings. My sister lives in a flood zone and put them in her downstairs because they clean up well...... durned if I would live in a flood zone....


I'm totally on board with you @Baymule!  Years ago, I had a coworker who put down laminate flooring and it looked awesome!  It was warranted for 20 years, which sounded great. Since the price was less than wood, we thought we might put it in some time. But then I never saw the flooring after it had been for a while.

Fast forward 10 years and DD put it in her kitchen and entryway - a DIY project. Looked great at first. Then it started shifting and leaving gaps, which couldn't be fixed. It also got wet in the kitchen and some of the corners started swelling. We decided we weren't going to do laminate after all. 

We actually put vinyl plank in one of the spare bedrooms of our condo, and it looked pretty good.  The problem I see with the flooring in this house, is that it tends to slightly raise up on the ends of the planks and there are places where there are gaps between the ends of the planks. So, it doesn't toally look like a real wood floor. But then, right now we don't have any furniture in the house. I'm sure once we have furniture, it will look much better.  And for sure it will be easy to clean! 

I'm also with you on living in a flood zone.  DD once had a house with a stream at the back end of her one acre lot. It was slightly elevated. Which seemed safe. Except that they had an a stream running under their house. When the stream at the end of their lot flooded, after a heavy rainfall, the stream under their house flooded their basement with 9" of water.   So, they had to spend $11,000 to put a French drain in their basement. That worked great until the pump failed during a heavy rain storm. So, they ended up with a backup pump for the original pump. 

So, I checked and we are no where near a flood zone!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Last night DH and I were talking about how to most efficiently get ready for some goats and laying hens, as well as our two LGD puppies.  

With it being the dead of Winter, and DH feeling overwhelmed right now, we are thinking of starting small (with the fencing) and work on the bigger picture later in the year, when we can put in a permanent electric perimeter fence.

Since we have a fenced area where the chickens are right now (approximately 30X40' of 2X4" welded wire with cedar posts), we are thinking of taking the side out, that is closest to the loafing shed and extending the fence around our loafing shed:



 

We would then build a better/larger chicken coop with a covered run, within the livestock area, so when we aren't around and the puppies are separated from the livestock (in a fenced area within the livestock area - thanks for the suggestion @Baymule ), the chickens will be safe.  Also, for the time being we are thinking we can put some moveable electric fencing around part of the woods, to give the goats access to some browse during the day. And we would supplement with hay and free choice loose minerals.

We have received a very generous offer of 2-4 ND wethers, all for the cost of gas to go pick them up, and a promise to take good care of them and give them lots of love.  Check, on both accounts!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Sounds great but have a question... what would be the purpose of a bunch of wethers?


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Sounds great but have a question... what would be the purpose of a bunch of wethers?



We would be using them to clear the brush in our woods and LGD training. We figure it would be a good way to start small and eventually when we have stronger fencing we could get some full size meat goats to clear the brush. Our goal is to eventually raise meat goats to eat and sell - both meat and goats.


----------



## Southern by choice

Have these goats ever been around LGD's?


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Have these goats ever been around LGD's?



That's a good question!  I will have to ask.  It's amazing that we can get caught up in the big picture and forget to look at the details.  Thanks for bringing me back down to earth.


----------



## Southern by choice

I ask because  far easier to work with LGD pups with goats that are use to LGD's. Goats, if very young adapt well. Mature goats that have never been around LGD's can create a double problem. Can be worked with yes, but for an inexperienced LGD owner this can be exasperating. Sometimes can actually set young pups up for failure.
Goats that have only ever been around herding dogs and were herded are the most difficult as they are instinctively ready to run. 
In these situations just be prepared to work with the goats. Many will focus on the dogs and forget in these situations it is the goats that need the work. 

There are very specific things to do when working with this situation.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> I ask because  far easier to work with LGD pups with goats that are use to LGD's. Goats, if very young adapt well. Mature goats that have never been around LGD's can create a double problem. Can be worked with yes, but for an inexperienced LGD owner this can be exasperating. Sometimes can actually set young pups up for failure.
> Goats that have only ever been around herding dogs and were herded are the most difficult as they are instinctively ready to run.
> In these situations just be prepared to work with the goats. Many will focus on the dogs and forget in these situations it is the goats that need the work.
> 
> There are very specific things to do when working with this situation.



You make some really good points, Southern.  I have sent an email asking questions about experience with LGDs and electric fencing.  I'm fairly certain these are young wethers, who are from a 2014 "bumper crop of wethers".  Gee, Southern, you wouldn't know anything about a "bumper crop" of males, would you?


----------



## Southern by choice

If they are young that would be great!
It is very easy to train to wire. So at least that won't be a big deal.
You will love your wethers! 
I know right! I am hoping I got all the males out of the way so my goats will have all DOES!


----------



## Baymule

Starting small on the fence is a good idea. I woke up at 2:00 this morning, and guess what I laid there thinking about for 2 1/2 hours before I went back to sleep? FENCE!!


----------



## Baymule

Check out this site, it is local to us right here in east Texas! The prices are good and I like it that the trees have been raised in our climate. I have my order made already and haven't even moved in yet! 

http://www.leggcreekfarm.com/index.html

they are located in Douglas, outside of Nacogdoches, which is on Hwy 59. Free shipping in Texas too!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Starting small on the fence is a good idea. I woke up at 2:00 this morning, and guess what I laid there thinking about for 2 1/2 hours before I went back to sleep? FENCE!!



  

DH has been doing a lot of that lately too!  Last night when I suggested doing "Plan B", I could see the relief in his eyes. So, I really think this is the best option for us. 

Originally we were thinking we needed a nice strong fence for our goats.  But, then I started think about these wethers being ND, which aren't as hard on fence as full size meat goats (which we were originally thinking about getting). So right now, the existing 2X4" welded wire fence should be fine until we can do the proper permanent fence this Summer.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Check out this site, it is local to us right here in east Texas! The prices are good and I like it that the trees have been raised in our climate. I have my order made already and haven't even moved in yet!
> 
> http://www.leggcreekfarm.com/index.html
> 
> they are located in Douglas, outside of Nacogdoches, which is on Hwy 59. Free shipping in Texas too!



You crack me up Baymule!   Me thinks you and I are a lot alike.  I am forever planning ahead and filling out order forms!  It drives DH crazy! 

Cool!  I will have to check them out!  I would love to have lots of berries and fruit trees along with our vegetable and herb gardens!


----------



## goatgurl

@Devonviolet the colors in your house are just beautiful.  it looks so relaxing.  can't wait till you get it all together.  @Southern by choice are you beginning to see what i see?  i don't Texas is safe from the Devonviolet/baymule combo, do you.  what one of them doesn't think of the other one will.  their poor hubbys


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I was thinking the same thing GG!


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL - BYH makes it a small world!
So cool to see 2 people that would have otherwise never "met".
I agree @goatgurl  I am thinking Texas may not be big enough!


----------



## Baymule

goatgurl said:


> @Devonviolet the colors in your house are just beautiful.  it looks so relaxing.  can't wait till you get it all together.  @Southern by choice are you beginning to see what i see?  i don't Texas is safe from the Devonviolet/baymule combo, do you.  what one of them doesn't think of the other one will.  their poor hubbys


My DH was divorced, single for 17 years when we met. He came in the furniture store where I worked to see the owner (friend of his) saw me across the room and fell slap head over heels in love. That was it for him! I turned his life inside out and upside down. Just when he thinks he has me figured out, I change directions. He never knows what's coming next. Bless his pore lil' ol' pea pickin' heart....... Yeah, you can feel sorry for him......


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> LOL - BYH makes it a small world!
> So cool to see 2 people that would have otherwise never "met".
> I agree @goatgurl  I am thinking Texas may not be big enough!



Do Ya hear that @Baymule???  They're talking about us!!!  

Well let them laugh  !!!  God meant for us to get together, just as He meant for us and our DH's to get together.  He has a plan, and @goatgurl, I think you're right!  Texas doesn't stand a chance with the two of us teaming up!


----------



## Southern by choice

I am picturing a Thelma and Louise here!


----------



## Devonviolet

DH says to tell y'all, "She's not THAT old!"  

Personally, I don't think you are all that far off.  What do you think, @Baymule?  Are you up for a cross-country road trip???


----------



## Devonviolet

Okay, I have a confession to make - I never saw Thelma and Louise.  So, I went online and read a synopsis of the movie. YIKES! What a couple of messed up lives those two lived!  I'm thinking, "Thelma and Louise"?  Not so much.  Sounded good, though.


----------



## MsDeb

You are all cracking me up! What a great way to start a Monday morning.  As a former Oklahoma gal (transplanted to Kansas) I NEVER in a million years would have thought I'd be thinking that I wish I lived in Texas.  But this is starting to sound like a fun ride.  (Thelma & Louise pun intended.)  Thanks to BYH for letting us in on the cyber-ride-along.


----------



## Baymule

Just read and caught up my DH on the posts, especially the ones feeling sorry for him. He got a kick out of the funny posts. Us two gals will keep ya'll posted on our Texas adventures. Hmmm..... @Devonviolet I suppose I will have to teach you some of the finer points of living in Texas, such as saying Ya'll with the proper slow drawl.....  You might not have been born in Texas, but you got here as quick as you could.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

X2!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Just read and caught up my DH on the posts, especially the ones feeling sorry for him. He got a kick out of the funny posts. Us two gals will keep ya'll posted on our Texas adventures. Hmmm..... @Devonviolet I suppose I will have to teach you some of the finer points of living in Texas, such as saying Ya'll with the proper slow drawl.....  You might not have been born in Texas, but you got here as quick as you could.



Yeah! I've been reading the posts to my DH and he thinks we are all crazy  - in a good way!

No, I wasn't born in Texas, but taught DD to love it when we lived here in her younger years (1977-1983 in Lake Worth), so much so, she convinced her DH to find a job in Dallas, so she could move back.  And of course we had to follow her here, since we no longer had family in PA.  

I got out of the habit of saying y'all when we moved up North. It amazes me, though, how quickly my Texas drawl and "y'all" came back.  I can't not talk that way . . .   So, y'all don't have to teach me to say "y'all"!


----------



## goatgurl

@Devonviolet, sounds like youall got the y'all down pat.  and i would rather youall not follow in Thelma and louise's foot steps or car tracks as the case may be.  the two of you just need to enjoy each other and thanks for letting us come along for the ride


----------



## Hens and Roos

enjoyed seeing the house pictures and reading about your adventure(s) as they come along!  Good Luck  moving Wed and that it goes smooth- we are suppose to be very cold here on Wed(think negative temps plus wind chill- kids may be off school)- sure wont want to be moving.....brrrr


----------



## Devonviolet

Moving day!!! Up at 5:45 am. Hit the floor running.  Out the door, to pick up the truck an hour later.  

17' U-Haul truck easier to drive than I thought! 

Movers scheduled to arrive at 8:00 - no movers!  

New cell from Verizon - yesterday.  I can call out but not receiving calls. 

Movers tried to call to say caught in traffic jam. But since my phone not receiving calls, I didn't know why they weren't there. They finally arrived an hour late. 
On my way to DD's to call Verizon to fix phone, spilled coffee down my front.   Arrived a DD's and threw shirt and sweater in washing machine. Thank goodness I wore an undershirt, due to freezing temps. 

Waiting on hold now, for Verizon to help with "port of my cell number, from old cell carrier". It was supposed to have gone through last night. 

Ice storm planned for this weekend. We were going to clean Saturday, but now we are moving that to tomorrow, and will end lease at that time, and finally only have one "home/apartment".

Okay, gotta run. ill be back online tomorrow or next day.

@Southern by choice, my prayers are with you, Callie, the pups, as well as Katie and her kids.


@Baymule nice chatting with you last night. Stay safe in the ice. We will connect in a few days.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck and stay safe!  How exciting for you


----------



## frustratedearthmother

How exciting!  Be careful, ice is not fun even when you're NOT moving!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, we finished unloading the U-Haul truck and the back of our pickup truck about 1/2 hour ago. The heck of it was that our unloading help never showed!!!
I called when we were close, as agreed.
No answer and full mailbox. So, when we got to the house we got busy. 2-1/2 hour's later we closed the door on the back of the U-Haul truck. When we finished, I checked my cell call history, and they had tried to call at 10 minutes to six, but no message.The way I see it, we saved ourselves $200!  Were going out to dinner to celebrate But not tonight. We are just too darn tired!

First order of business is to put the bed together and get some sleep! Tomorrow we go black to Dallas to clean and hopefully close out on the lease.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo hoo!  I know you're tired, but man, isn't it a good feeling?!!


----------



## Southern by choice

I know you are exhausted yet so excited!
Do you feel like you are "home"?
Awesome feeling... I hope to have it one day! 

As many times as you've moved I am sure you all are much more efficient than any help you could ever get! But geesh!
After the soreness goes away and you collapse on your bed which of course will feel like heaven LOL that $200 will surely be the best $200 saved.

I feel like we are all invited to your celebration ... so happy for you and DH... and now with others just round the corner... like you've been there all along. Your new life's adventure will surly bring so much joy. Especially in February. 

Thanks for letting us all join in the ride with you! 

WELCOME HOME!


----------



## goatgurl

whooohooo.  fix the bed, get some sleep and start over again tomorrow.  just being there has to be a good feeling


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes! It does feel good, and feels like home! Thank you all for sharing our joy, being in our new home!

We were in bed by 9:00 last night.  It was still cold in here from having the front door open for several hours, as we moved our furniture and boxes in. By the time we were finished, the sun had set and it was in the 20s, with a wind chill somewhere in the -20 degree range. Brrr!

We have two kitties that we transport in wire crates in the back of the truck.





This is Keagan we got him from the ASPCA. He is a big boy at 22 pounds.



This is Porter our Maine Coon Mix. He is not huge like some Maine Coins, but is about 15 pounds with a long body, with shorter legs. He has the classic long fur between his toes and big bushy "Coon tail" We got him through Pet Smart. I think it was part of a local animal rescue in Harrisburg, PA. Both kitties are roughly the same age (within a week or two and just turned seven.)

They came all the way from PA in their crates, and managed fairly well.  This time, Porter was NOT happy about it! Once we got here, we brought them into the house,
but left them in their crates. They both settled down and even napped. Both are settling in, but still have a lot of exploring to do. 

Today was a rough day, for us, because we were so exhausted, from all that work yesterday. I was so tired I felt sick, and finally managed to take a 2 hour nap this afternoon,  after which I felt a little better.

The weather forecast is now showing the rain holding off until Sunday, so we are going back to Dallas tomorrow to clean and hopefully close on the lease, so we won't have to go back again on Monday.

Okay, I'm off to bed so we can get an early start in the morning! Night y'all!


----------



## Southern by choice

For goodness sakes sleep in! 

Glad you got a nap, exhaustion is no way to start out in your new wonderful home!


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> For goodness sakes sleep in!
> 
> Glad you got a nap, exhaustion is no way to start out in your new wonderful home!


My problem is I can't sleep in. I usually only sleep 6 or 7 hours at night and last was no exception. I was wide awake at 4 AM!


----------



## Baymule

You gotta take care of yourselves, so you can enjoy your new home! Be careful on the roads going back to Dallas, then get home, unpack and settle in. I came back home to the old house this evening, from the new house. Got a lot of work done on the floors, they are beautiful! I updated my Mobile Home Goddess thread over on TEG, here's a link, lots of pictures!
http://www.theeasygarden.com/threads/mobile-home-goddess.16253/page-12


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL I am getting older and don't sleep like I use to... now I know why I see you on here at weird hours... I am glad to have company!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> You gotta take care of yourselves, so you can enjoy your new home! Be careful on the roads going back to Dallas, then get home, unpack and settle in. I came back home to the old house this evening, from the new house. Got a lot of work done on the floors, they are beautiful! I updated my Mobile Home Goddess thread over on TEG, here's a link, lots of pictures!
> http://www.theeasygarden.com/threads/mobile-home-goddess.16253/page-12


WOW Baymule! That is looking awesome! I can't wIt to see the finished project!


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> LOL I am getting older and don't sleep like I use to... now I know why I see you on here at weird hours... I am glad to have company!


Yup! That would "splain" it!  
I have been a "night person" for most of my adult life. It seems to run in the family. . . Grandma, Mom, both sisters and both my kids.  

It is kind of nice to,see you online in the middle of the night when most "sane" people are asleep. But then,  I start wondering if you ever sleep?


----------



## Devonviolet

One more shot of my two kitties, that I just took, with my new LG android cell phone, and then we need to hit the road.




Its time for breakfast. So they are we watching Dad VERY closely.


----------



## Devonviolet

Okay! ONE more photo and then I HAVE to get going!  The rooster started crowing, so I looked out the back window, figuring the sun must be coming up. And this is what I saw!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Beautiful pic!  You should put it in the POW contest!  

I can just imagine how wonderful it is waking up at your new place - especially with the really nice view and your own rooster crowing in the morning (even if he is destined for the stew pot, lol)!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Very nice!  Hope you get everything done at your old place today!


----------



## Devonviolet

We're back from Dallas, safe and sound.

Today was another long one.  We got the apartment nice and clean!  I have a rule of thumb: When I move out of a place I leave it the way I would want it if I we're to move in. This place was cleaner than when we moved in!  When I talked to the manager, she made it sound like she was going to be difficult about passing the inspection. So, we figured we weren't going to get our cleaning deposit back. Well, she breezed through the apartment, saying, "This is nice." And passed everything - even the carpet, which she had previously said they would charge us for a "professional carpet cleaner". Now we just need to wait for our deposit refund to come in the mail. 

An interesting thing happened, as we drove away, after giving her the keys - I felt jubilant!   We we're finally free from being responsible for two places and I could finally really enjoy our new home! 

So, to celebrate, we stopped at Cracker Barrel,, for dinner.  We both got the Roast Beef, and it was delicious!


----------



## Southern by choice

and now your HOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

WOOOHOOO!!!  I am finally HOME!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Awesome!  You are probably one of the few that cleans like that ....believe me, we see a lot of people that move out of rentals who don't bother  and leave it for the next guy(that would be me)


----------



## Baymule

Home. That has a nice ring to it, doesn't it? glad everything went ok in Dallas, cleaning up your apartment and getting your deposit back. Now let the living begin!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I have been following this...... 

So happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Devonviolet said:


> Yup! That would "splain" it!
> I have been a "night person" for most of my adult life. It seems to run in the family. . . Grandma, Mom, both sisters and both my kids.
> 
> It is kind of nice to,see you online in the middle of the night when most "sane" people are asleep. But then,  I start wondering if you ever sleep?



Just a few years ago I would go to bed at 10-10:30 and up at 5... then I got sick... changed alot of things in my life... now  I get 3-5 hours at a time... take lil naps 45 minutes here or there. 
Many years ago when I had lil ones I could do the late nights so I could always have a clean house. I was OCD.
I am cured now and live like a pig. 
Sometimes I miss my OCD but then I think nooooo it's ok as it caused a shorting out in my brain and I started having mini blackouts - 15-30 seconds at a time but it escalated to 50-60 times a day.... then the times increased... not good nor healthy.


----------



## Baymule

Southern by choice said:


> Just a few years ago I would go to bed at 10-10:30 and up at 5... then I got sick... changed alot of things in my life... now  I get 3-5 hours at a time... take lil naps 45 minutes here or there.
> Many years ago when I had lil ones I could do the late nights so I could always have a clean house. I was OCD.
> I am cured now and live like a pig.
> Sometimes I miss my OCD but then I think nooooo it's ok as it caused a shorting out in my brain and I started having mini blackouts - 15-30 seconds at a time but it escalated to 50-60 times a day.... then the times increased... not good nor healthy.


Even pigs poop in a corner and keep their pens clean.


----------



## Southern by choice

This am while I am doing laundry , taking care of triplet kids, puppies, and cleaning ... I AM missing my OCD!


----------



## goatgurl

@Devonviolet, home again, home again, dancing a jig.  so tickled for you.  glad things are done in dallas.  i love the picture out your back window and the cats are so handsome.  my lewis, the 20 yr old, is a maine coon cross.  in his hey day he was just huge but after a scrape with a coyote and his advanced age he's kind of shrinking.  again, congrats on the move and getting settled in.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Poor fella - he must've given that coyote a run for his money though if he came out alive!


----------



## goatgurl

@frustratedearthmother it was really pretty sad for him.  the coyote tore the hamstring on his left rear leg so now that he walks with a decided limp and docked his tail by about 3 inches.  i wasn't sure he would live thru it all but with a lot of determination on his part and a lot of tlc on my part he did ok.  took him almost 2 months to go farther than the food bowl, the cat box and his bed but he did it.   i dearly love that old sour puss


----------



## Devonviolet

Aww! Poor baby!!  If he's anything like my boy, he is a love sponge! Porter likes nothing more than sitting in my lap and getting loved on!


----------



## goatgurl

yup he's a big love bug, my daughter picked him up off the road on her way to my house, someone had tossed out him and him sibling, who had already been hit by a car and killed.  he was so tiny that i let him sleep on my chest to stay warm so guess where he wants to sleep now.  nothing like having a 18# cat under your chin.  this was him last summer


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> yup he's a big love bug, my daughter picked him up off the road on her way to my house, someone had tossed out him and him sibling, who had already been hit by a car and killed.  he was so tiny that i let him sleep on my chest to stay warm so guess where he wants to sleep now.  nothing like having a 18# cat under your chin.  this was him last summerView attachment 6574


Oh My! What a beautiful boy! He is definitely a Maine Coon. What a pretty face! 

My Porter likes to sleep on my chest too.  If I sleep on my back, I wake up with him on my tummy.


----------



## Chivoville

Georgous sunrise! Welcome back to Texas!


----------



## Devonviolet

Chivoville said:


> Georgous sunrise! Welcome back to Texas!



Thanks, Chivoville! Its good to be back!


----------



## Devonviolet

I haven't been able to post lately, because when we moved we decided to try to keep internet costs down with a WiFi hotspot, on our Verizon plan, since cable internet isn't available way out in the country.  Well, with having to pay for data by the gigabyte, it adds up very quickly. 

Enter my DS who suggested Satellite internet. I looked up the company he suggested, and found the independent reviews, for customer service, to be less than desirable. So, I did some research, and found a satellite internet company, that is smaller, and had very good reviews.

A couple days before we had satellite internet installed, we had Direct TV installed.  What a near disaster that turned out to be! The previous owner had DISH TV, so I figured they would just put a new dish a few feet away. NOT!!!  The installer looked at the previous set up and said it was done without a ground and he couldn't install his dish on the house because there wasn't a ground for the house.  I was incredulous that there wasn't, since the previous owner/builder went totally by the code book.  The installer insisted that the best place to install the dish was on a 4' metal pole in the middle of the yard, next to the RV hookup (which DID have a ground), that the previous owner used when they were building the house.  I was planning to move that oncer we get some of the more important work done.

DH okay'd the dish on a pole, since he was told there weren't any other options.  WELL!!! When I saw where he was going to install the dish - right at FACE LEVEL, I ran out in the yard, and said that was unacceptable!  He said, the ground was run directly from the light pole at the corner of the property. I said that's crazy! I couldn't believe that.   So, DH suggested there was a ground on the AC. The installer said they weren't allowed to ground the dish to the AC. It turned out there was no ground on the AC after all.  Then I looked at the wall and said, "what is that wire coming out of the house and going into the ground?" It turned out IT WAS A GROUND!!! DUH!  It took a non-electrical person to show TWO men, who have a lot of experience working with electric, where the ground is!  So, in the end, I got my dish on the roof.  And then when the satellite internet guy came, there was no discussion about ground!

I'm used to unlimited internet, with cable TV. So, now on satellite internet, I am on limited, with more gigabytes (10GB - well, for six months I get 20GB, but don't want to start depending on that, so tell myself I have 10GB), than with the hot spot (3GB).

This evening has been a challenge, because every time I tried to get on BYH I would lose my internet connection. I even tried calling our Internet company. There was a problem with slow internet connection, but once she helped me fix that I could get on any website EXCEPT BYH!!!

I'm hoping this gets resolved soon, because I really miss getting on BYH.  Although, I won't be able to get online as often as I used to.


----------



## Devonviolet

We have been getting ready to bring our puppies home. Baby steps, none-the-less, but we are making progress.

Before we bring the puppies home, we need to bring our gift of wethers and laying hens home first.  To do that we need fencing up.

After much discussion and realizing that we are running out of time, we decided we need to scale back on our plan to fence the sides of the property back into the woods a ways, for the goats to start clearing.  DH has was really feeling the pressure to get all that fencing done, but it just wasn't realistic.  So, we regrouped and decided to just extend the side of the existing fenced area, which is approximately 35X45', to include the loafing shed. Once it warms up in March, we can put some temporary electric fencing into the woods, so the goats can start browsing. Then we can start putting in the permanent fencing a section at a time.

So, last weekend we went to Tractor Supply and bought treated corner posts, t-posts and woven 2X4" woven wire.  On Monday, we called a friend to help put in the corner posts and t-posts.  T hat took most of the day.

Here is what they got done:


 

 

 

 

The placement of the loafing shed is not ideal, since when it rains a decent amount, water runs downhill creating a bit of a stream in front of the loafing shed.  So we are working on burning the ground to divert water flow away from the shed.  

The dirt floor inside the shed tends to get damp, and we want to keep the goats and dogs dry in there.  So we decided to use some 1" pressure formed floor Underlayment, that we got out of the dumpster, from the house being built next door.  There are a number of decent size scraps. So, we bought some treated landscape timbers and are using that as a frame to keep the Underlayment off the ground.  Once that is cut to fit, we will screw the flooring to the frame, fill any cracks with caulk and seal,with polyurethane.  I thought I had a couple photos, but will have to post them later.


----------



## norseofcourse

I think it looks good.  I did the same with my place, fencing in a small area at first, then adding more fence as I could afford it and had the time and energy (and decent weather).

And good for you on finding that ground!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Morning DV.
Just to let you know you will need more wooden posts on the corners. To get your fence tight you need braces. T-Posts are not for the corners.

Example...
from my old partners thread
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/putting-up-a-field-fence.20856/#post-280514


----------



## Baymule

Good to see you back on here! Like the pictures. DH and I are getting closer to our move out old house date---to move in new house date! When we get settled, we are going to have to meet up!


----------



## BrownSheep

Why does it look like May? Has Texas not gotten the memo that it is January? Do you need me to send you some crappy weather?


----------



## Baymule

You should see the month of May when it IS May!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I feel your internet pain.  We also are 'in the country' and have hotspots for our service.  Same as you, we investigated satellite and were put off by the bad reviews.  For now - our hotspots are meeting our basic needs.  However, when DH was recovering from his car accident and working from home..omg...our overages just about ate our lunch! 

Glad you got things worked out on fencing.  Being able to adjust and readjust to changing plans is a constant around here!

Can't wait for you to get your pups home!


----------



## Devonviolet

Funny posts X2!  

@BrownSheep - Being more recently used to Northern climes, this is a treat. However, having lived in North Central TX in the 70' and 80's, I remember the summer, that started on May 1st, with the first of 90 consecutive days over 100°.  Thanks for your generous offer, but you can keep your crappy weather. 

Still having lots of trouble getting BYH to stay online. . Right now I can' get emoticons to open.  I'm able top open one or two threads and/or comment on one, and then I get a message that the network has lost its connection, even though I can get online with other websites.  It's very frustrating.

@Southern by choice, I read your comment to DH and he said since we are continuing the existing welded wire (from the part of fence we are opening up), around that corner, and running it to a double post, for such a short distance, he doesn't think it will be a problem. When we do the perimeter fence, we will definitely do three corner posts, with bracing, for all corners.  I tried to look at your partner's thread (several times!) . But, each time, I got bumped off the network, and couldn't get back on 

I'll continue to try to get on BYH mor consistently, but after all my problems over the past week, I'm not too hopeful. 

@frustratedearthmother - we looked at another satellite internet company with abysmal customer service reviews. This one had much better reviews.  I'm not sure if it is the satellite causing the problem or something within BYH.  It's puzzling, though, that I have the most problems with BYH.  For the most part I'm able to get online fine with other sites.


----------



## Southern by choice

Terrible not  to get connection. Or lose it when you finally do.
Figured you were just busy busy busy getting ready for all your new additions.

Hopefully you can gently remind DH that you will also have 2 lgd's behind that fence. The goats rub and push but the dogs... they are a different story.

Our Anatolian and Pyrenees did this one night when there was a predator on the other side of the fence.  If the fence wasn't tight and secure the whole thing would have gone down.
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/lgds-and-fencing.27203/#post-345001
I put it in spoilers down below... so you don't have to open this

I only share this with you because we see this a lot. We have had to reinforce certain areas as our dogs hit the fence hard enough to move steel panels and snap the clips holding them.. now reinforced with steel pipe (3") in several places.

Will miss you not be on as much.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I put the fencing thread in this spoiler so that you don't have to load the other page. 

Part #1


Spoiler: Fencing thread. 



Here are the basics of putting up a field fence. If you have questions or would like to have more pictures of something let me know. Hopefully this helps anyone who needs it.








You dig a hole anywhere you need a post. Duh





Then you bury it and let it set for a few days.





You then put in the brace posts. You also use the wire to help make it stronger.




















Close up.




















Strength wire top.





Strength wire bottom.

After you have all posts in and set, brace posts ready, strength wire, you are ready to put in T-posts. First use some kind of string to tie and pull along the path that the fence will go.





String tied.





Going the path of the fence.





Going around a middle post.






Put the T-posts in. Use the string as a guide.





T-posts in.






Then you start to attach the fencing to the starting post.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I had to put it in 2 posts.
#2



Spoiler: Fencing thread part 2








Roll out the fence.
















Once you have it all the way to the end of that stretch you attach some 2x4's to pull it.















Do that on the top and bottom of the boards. The way this was done is not ideal because we did not have the right straps.





Put it around a tree or a dummy post in order to pull from.





Use the come-alongs to tighten it up. Go along the fence make sure all is doing well and nothing is caught.
Pull that bad boy until you can't do it anymore. Make is TIGHT.





Walk along and make sure all is well. Nothing wrong.











If everything is good then attach the T-clips so the fence is with the T-posts. (No uploaded pictures. Sorry)

Then start cutting and wrapping, strand by strand, to the post.





When you're done it should be just as tight as it was before you cut it.


----------



## Southern by choice

Good idea...
Also these are heavy duty posts not "garden posts"



Spoiler: lgd's & fencing



I wasn't quite sure under which section I should post this but because this was done by our LGD's in the night I thought it appropriate tp put here.

About 5 nights ago all 4 LGD's had a "busy" night. The fierce barking went on and on. Our dogs are not incessant barkers so we know there barks and tones. We knew they were defending their area from something.
The dogs were all in the same area where 2 fencelines meet. A team in each area.
We never thought much about it til yesterday... walking the fenceline we realized how important it is to REALLY check after a "serious" night.
Whatever it was the dogs were very intent on.
Make sure to check your fences and also to have good tight fencing so when they break a steel t-post and try to rip open the fence they will remain in the field. The team hit this fencing so hard they snapped it ... they are amazingly strong. I do not think the fence would hold up another night of "serious business". Fortunately they were not injured either. Just glad we caught it.














...and just because she is adorable... a pic with Callie and _her _buck!



Pyr's... they simply make life better.


----------



## Baymule

I spoke to Devon Violet and she said to tell ya'll she is still fighting internet problems, but to be sure and thank you for the fence suggestions and advice. She took note, she and her husband are putting up fence and will be going to get their puppies soon. She is wrangling with her internet provider and told them, "We are farmers! We HAVE to get on backyardherds!! We ask questions and everybody gives advice and helps us, we HAVE  to be able to get on backyardherds!!!!" 

Hope she gets it straightened out soon!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks for the update!  Hope she gets it taken care of soon!


----------



## animalmom

Oh, the joys of living rural!  We have dial-up, 44K, yeah like we ever come any where in the neighborhood of 44K, and you know we are glad we have that. High speed for us is IF and when we even get 8K.   No one seems to want to serve the rural internet need.  One of these days everyone is going to be on such high speed that rural folks will be left out.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Sorry about the internet issues DV!

I hope y'all are enjoying your new place!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Slow internet is bad enough but to not have it...cant imagine


----------



## Baymule

We are moving to the "out there" place of no amenities too.......but I can't wait!


----------



## goatgurl

i have hughes net for my internet provider and they do a pretty good job.  i do have the dish on that 4 ft pole in the yard tho and am not fond of that.  I've been having trouble with byh too at times, weird things like i'll be logged on and reading a thread, go to reply and find out that i am logged off so i have to re login or i can't see pics.  not all the time, just sometimes.  once so far today, hummm


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Morning DV.
> Just to let you know you will need more wooden posts on the corners. To get your fence tight you need braces. T-Posts are not for the corners.
> 
> Example...
> from my old partners thread
> http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/putting-up-a-field-fence.20856/#post-280514



WooHoo! Just started a new month on limited Verizon Wireless data! I have to be careful to not use it up too fast but wanted to check in quick.  I HAVE MISSED Y'ALL!!!  Fence is done and we are moving on to the chicken coop. Next will get the goats & chickens and then the pups, hopefully by next weekend. @Southern by choice we did "H posts in the corner & it turned out nice & strong. Gotta run, but here are a couple shots if the fence.


----------



## Southern by choice

you may end up needing them by the shelter too if you see it pulling.

I am so excited...  you will have your goats and dogs soon! 
sure miss you not posting!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Great to hear from you!  Come back when you can.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> you may end up needing them by the shelter too if you see it pulling.
> 
> I am so excited...  you will have your goats and dogs soon!
> sure miss you not posting!


Thanks Southern.  We thought about that, but the corner of the shed is anchored well, on the inside and by making an "H" of sorts with another 2X4 it should be strong.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Great to hear from you!  Come back when you can.


Thanks FEM.  I've missed being here! It's good to be back!


----------



## Southern by choice

Everything looks so great! 
It is great how you used the shelter that was already there! Saves so much time!  

Can't wait to see pics of your pups I bet they are huge now!


----------



## Hens and Roos

looking great!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Great job! 

ETA..... Where are our new puppy pics?! 

You can't make us wait that long!


----------



## goatgurl

it's about time you came back even if it's just for a short visit.  looks like everything is coming along nicely, fence looks good, building looks snug, now if we could just see a puppy picture or two.  when will that happen?


----------



## Baymule

Your fence looks great! I know you are proud of it!! Dogs and goats on the way!! So glad you are back online!

DH and I and several friends will load up a U-Haul the 14th!! We took the flatbed and truck loaded to the max Saturday after he got off work. We just left it and unloaded it today. Hired a couple of day laborers along with a neighbor and they strung wire today. They will get a small area, about 1 1/2 acres fenced this week. Getting the vinyl put in the bathrooms and utility room this week, so it will be ready for moving day. Moved out 12'x24' portable building on Friday and got it set up. Will be moving dogs, chickens and horses soon! Then we really have to get together and meet face to face!


----------



## Devonviolet

Goat Whisperer said:


> Great job!
> 
> ETA..... Where are our new puppy pics?!
> 
> You can't make us wait that long! [/QUOTEl]
> 
> LOL!  They are 4 months old on Tuesday, and they ARE getting big.  The breeder says they are exceptional guardian dog's.  Here are the most recent shots sent by the breeder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first is mom and Violet.
> Second one is brother and sister.
> Third one is Violet and fourth photo is Deo.


----------



## Baymule

Great big balls of fluffy love!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Great big balls of fluffy love!!


Yup! The breeder says its going to be a challenge to not turn them into pets, because they are so cute and sweet. 

She has been working on obedience training as well, cause they are so cute it's hard to say no to them, and they were getting away with stuff. Now she's clamped down and they are getting better.


----------



## Devonviolet

Wow, Baymule! You've come a long way from crackling paint on the walls!  How exciting to see the finish line after all your hard work!!!  I can really identify!  Yes, I am so looking forward to meeting you and you DH! 

Now the big question is . . . your place or mine!


----------



## Baymule

It doesn't matter, we'll go to each other's house, just who's on first?


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> It doesn't matter, we'll go to each other's house, just who's on first?


I guess it will get down to who's free first. Somehow I suspect a trip Tyler way is in the cards for us real soon!  Since y'all are still getting settled in, we will have more time to travel. Besides . . . I want to check out that Feed Store in Lindale.


----------



## Baymule

Oh the things that we are willing to travel for.........feedstores........a particular breed of chicken that is a couple of hours away.......hay...... dogs ..... the things in life that really matter......like FRIENDS!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Oh the things that we are willing to travel for.........feedstores........a particular breed of chicken that is a couple of hours away.......hay...... dogs ..... the things in life that really matter......like FRIENDS!


 That's right, my friend!  The things that matter . . . not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, our little farm is coming together.

Last week, I drove four hours SW of here, and picked up four of the sweetest little Nigerian Dwarf Goats (all wethers), and three Buff Orpington chickens (2 hens and a roo).  It was a long day,   but we made it home without any problems.  Once on the road, the goats laid down in the hay we had spread in the back of the truck. I stopped once for gas and they were up bleeting sweetly. 

Here are some pics of our little boys


 

 



I now GET why people get hooked on their goats!

Earlier in the week, we worked hard to get the new chicken coop built.  After looking at many designs, we decided to build what amounts to an 8X8X 8'shed with a 4/12 pitch metal roof and a screen door that we replaced the screen with 1/2" hardware cloth. It's not totally finished yet, but we did get the roof on and the door on. I don't have any decent pics of the coop, so will wait until it is finished to post pics. FYI @Baymule, we did opt for the dirt floor and right now have straw and dry leaves down. We plan to keep adding to create some nice compost. 

So, when we bought our chickens home, we had a home for them.  While I was gone getting the goats and chickens, DH painted the inside white, and cut some small trees, to use as roosts. We still need to put on the white trim and paint the outside barn red. DH also made three nest boxes from 5 gallon buckets. We were thrilled when the chickens started using the nest boxes and roosts almost immediately.   We left the chickens in the coop for four days, and our Rhode Island Red (RIR) and turkey hen continued to stay in their old coop. Once we let the Buffs out, I stayed in the pen and took photos.  The RIR started squaring off with one of the Buff hens. After all the problems we had with the RIR roo, we are amazed at what a gentleman the Buff roo is.  When the RIR hen goes after one of his hens, he is there to break it up by running into the middle of the fray and chest bumping the RIR. She then turns away acting like nothing happened.
Here are some of the best shots:














We also finally got our new Maremma puppies,   but, I'm going to do another post for them.  I need to get out with the animals. Y'all will have to wait until after dark, for more posts from me.  (This is me running around like . . . well y'all know what I mean!!!)


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats so happy for you!


----------



## Devonviolet

On Valentine's Day I drove 8 hours and 15 minutes due North, from Texas to Kansas. They were so sweet, I fell in love immediately.

After my fingers started stinging from the bitter cold, I decided it was time to drive to by hotel, eat some dinner, and head for bed.  By the time I left the restaurant, it was snowing.

I awoke, early, to about 1-1/2" of snow on my truck. The news said roads were slick. So, I left a little late to go pick up the pups.  It was after 10:00 before I got on the road. It was slow going due to the snow on the roads.

Since it was dark when we got home, we didn't want to scare the pupss, by putting them out in the pen in the dark with strange animals (the goats), so we brought them inside for the night.

We opened each crate so they could get out. Deo was scared & wouldn't come out, but Violet did. Then, a sudden noise spooked her and she dove into Deo's crate, and wouldn't come out. She was still there in the morning.

Here they are while we put together the kennel.



As you can see the crate is really only big enough for one pup. So, this was a bit crowded! 

It's late and I'm tired, so I'm just going to put some of the cutest pics of our new pups.



We put their food in 2 bowls, but they insist on eating from the same bowl. Me thinks we will need to separate them at meal time. 

Arent they cute???



Deo is on the right. He is 4 months old and already weighs at least 50 pounds. Violet is probably closer to 40 pounds.




Here they are in their new kennel. Until they are a little older, and can be trusted not to Chase the goats and chickens, they will stay in there when we can't be around to supervise.

Okay, that's it for now. I need to get some sleep


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!  They sure are cute.


----------



## Southern by choice

I love how Violet is feminine and Deo is masculine.
Also very nice their is no food aggression!!!

So happy for you!


----------



## Devonviolet

Chicken question:
Yesterday we were able to get all the chickens and the turkey into the New coop, for the night. So today we decided to clean out and close up the old coop. While we had the lid up, the RIR flew up to the top of the wall, so I was able to get a close look at her:




As I checked her out, I noticed black spots on her comb and waddle that weren't there before.
BEFORE (2-17)



AFTER (2-20)



Should I be concerned? When our RIR roo got sick, the first thing (different) that I noticed was black edges to his comb. I've read that cold temps can do that a chicken/roo's comb.  However, it has been colder in the past than it was last night (I think upper 30's).

Any thoughts? Should I be concerned???


----------



## purplequeenvt

You said that she was picking fights with the new chickens? The dark spots are most likely small cuts. I wouldn't worry about frostbite with upper 30 degree weather. It has to be really, really cold here for my chickens to get frostbite.


----------



## Devonviolet

purplequeenvt said:


> You said that she was picking fights with the new chickens? The dark spots are most likely small cuts. I wouldn't worry about frostbite with upper 30 degree weather. It has to be really, really cold here for my chickens to get frostbite.


Thanks purplequeen. I thought they might be from the fighting - which she isn't doing any more. I was wondering about the bigger round black spot in her right wattle. What concerns me is that I noticed similar black on the tips of the comb and wattle of the roo when he got sick (I'm thinking that was at least 4 weeks ago), It had not been extremely cold then either (maybe in the upper 30's or low 40's).


----------



## purplequeenvt

Bruising maybe?


----------



## Devonviolet

purplequeenvt said:


> Bruising maybe?


Thanks. That sounds reasonable. 

I'm praying that you are right.


----------



## Devonviolet

The pups are doing well. In the beginning, they were really afraid of the leash, pulling back and laying down, refusing to move. I decided trying to let them drag the leash as they explored the pen.  Occasionally I would pick up the leash and walk around, giving them their lead. Now, for the most part, they don't seem to mind the leash.

When they first come out of their pen, they have a bundle of energy, so a wise woman suggested we put them in another area to play and burn off that energy. It turns out we have a fenced backyard. So, we have been taking them there for play time, before we give them time in the livestock pen. It seems to help, because they aren't as frantic when we let them roam with the livestock. They still seem a bit timid, which concerns me a bit, but that May change as they learn they can trust us and we are safe.

Here they are in our backyard:



That's a 4' welded wire fence that the previous owner put in.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They are so darn cute!   I'll bet after a couple more days they'll settle in just fine.


----------



## Baymule

On cell, can't see pics  no internet here yet. Glad everything is going so good for you. Dogs,horses, and chickens are settling in here. Still surrounded by boxes! Got 6 more unpacked, pantry door racks put up, finished painting inside of cabinets.  Raining and cold, brr!


----------



## Devonviolet

@Baymule, can you get emails on your phone? If so, I'll send pics in an email.


----------



## Devonviolet

I can't believe what I did tonight! 

We have had heavy rain all day.  When it was time to feed the animals, it was still raining heavily. We went out and started our routine. Part of putting the chickens to bed is to check the nesting boxes. DH came out of the coop and handed me two eggs, which I put in my pocket, because I was on my way to feed the goats. Next I got the trenching shovel to dig a trench to drain some of the deep puddles in the pen to the area outside the pen.

When I came in after letting the puppies out to run off some energy, my coat was totally drenched. At first I was going to just put it in the dryer, but it hasn't been washed since we came to Texas, so I decided to put it in the washer first, with some other clothes, to balance out the load.

When the washer finished, I was taking the clothes out of the washer, I saw some little pieces of something, falling on the floor. As I stood there trying to figure what it could be, it dawned on me . . . I got so distracted, trying to finish and get out of the rain, I forgot to take the eggs out of my pocket!!!    They went through the wash in my pocket!!! I can't believe I did that!!! 

So, the silver lining of the whole thing???  Can you imagine what a mess we would have had if I just put the jacket in the dryer!!! 

I just had to share. Has anyone else ever done that?


----------



## purplequeenvt

It's a right of passage. I think every new chicken owner does that at least once. You are lucky that they broke in the washer rather than while you were working on something and only found them when you stuck your hand in your pocket.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I have done the broken egg in a pocket so many times!  I tend to fill my pockets full of eggs and try to carry them in the house that way instead of doing the smart thing and grabbing a bucket.  Inevitably, I will try to squeeze through the barn door before it closes, or a goat will jump on me, or I'll bend over too far putting too much stress on the eggs....  Instant scrambled eggs.... UGH!


----------



## Hens and Roos

We done that as well!


----------



## Baymule

Eggs in dryer--lucky you they were in washer! LOL my phone won't even text pics anymore. (Throws phone against wall, satisfaction watching it shatter.... freaks out because only link to BYC is on pieces ) haha!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Eggs in dryer--lucky you they were in washer! LOL my phone won't even text pics anymore. (Throws phone against wall, satisfaction watching it shatter.... freaks out because only link to BYC is on pieces ) haha!


----------



## Devonviolet

The Pups are doing better. Not seeming so timid. Love to run around and play fight. They take turns being the aggressor, and then its over and they are off and running again. 

They are interested in the goats. But the alpha goat stomps his feet and they are off to run and explore other things.


----------



## MsDeb

Finally found you!!!!  It's hard to search for things on my phone and very short amount of time lately to spend time on laptop.  But it was SO worth the wait!!!  Puppies, chickens, goats....all the pics are awesome!  I'm so happy for you!  The egg story is hilarious! I'm sure I'll probably do the same thing...although I really hope it happens to David instead since he never forgets anything.  LOL!  So glad to see you happily settling in.


----------



## Devonviolet

MsDeb said:


> Finally found you!!!!  It's hard to search for things on my phone and very short amount of time lately to spend time on laptop.  But it was SO worth the wait!!!  Puppies, chickens, goats....all the pics are awesome!  I'm so happy for you!  The egg story is hilarious! I'm sure I'll probably do the same thing...although I really hope it happens to David instead since he never forgets anything.  LOL!  So glad to see you happily settling in.


Hey @MsDeb! So glad to hear from you. How is your new goat doing? I know what you mean about using a phone to access BYH! That is all I have for now, and it isn't easy to navigate. However I must say, it is better than not getting on at all!  

 So far, no more eggs in pockets. I've taken to hanging a bucket just outside the gate and the eggs go into that right away, instead of the pockets. Hopefully, all eggs will go in there from now on.


----------



## Devonviolet

We got about 4" of snow today.  It was so pretty until it warmed up and melted, leaving big puddles every where. Here. Are a couple shots.


----------



## babsbag

Are those cardinals?   No Cardinals in California, they look even prettier in the snow.

The egg story brought back a memory. I put an egg in the cup holder in my truck and forgot it...until I put a cup of coffee in the holder the next morning.    We should start a thread on how many ways can you break an egg.


----------



## BrownSheep

I have one pair of jeans with exceptionally large back pockets....I'm not certain how I forgot about it .


----------



## MsDeb

Can't believe TX and OK keep getting so much snow and we keep missing it.  I'm totally OK with that..just saying, I grew up in southern OK and have been getting pics of grands playing in snow there while the grands here are disgruntled that their cousins have snow and they don't.  The cardinals are beautiful!  My all time favorite bird!  The snow was lovely too but yes, UGH for the puddles.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> Are those cardinals?   No Cardinals in California, they look even prettier in the snow.
> 
> The egg story brought back a memory. I put an egg in the cup holder in my truck and forgot it...until I put a cup of coffee in the holder the next morning.    We should start a thread on how many ways can you break an egg.


    OMG That is hilarious! That might be fun to have a thread on ways to break an egg. 

Yes, those are Cardinals.  I grew up in CA and was always jealous of colder climates that had Cardinals. We had Cardinals in PA, but only had an occasional sighting. Then, when we moved to East Texas were amazed at how many Cardinals we see.  It is common to see 50 or so of them (males & females) sitting on rural roads. They all fly off en-masse, when our truck gets near. It is a treat for the eyes.  the two in the pic must live nearby. They show up at that same puddle several Times a day.


----------



## Devonviolet

MsDeb said:


> Can't believe TX and OK keep getting so much snow and we keep missing it.  I'm totally OK with that..just saying, I grew up in southern OK and have been getting pics of grands playing in snow there while the grands here are disgruntled that their cousins have snow and they don't.  The cardinals are beautiful!  My all time favorite bird!  The snow was lovely too but yes, UGH for the puddles.


Yes, we do get snow here. The previous owners told us we usually get more snow than Dallas.   the snow missed y'all this time. But not when I was up your way getting the puppies. I can't complain though. After all, it IS Winter!   

I love snow, until it gets slushy and messy. Right now the livestock pen is a muddy mess from the pups chasing each other and play fighting. I'm amazed at how quickly their fur cleans up from the mud. Last night they were a muddy mess. They slept in the kennel over night and this morning they were all clean.


----------



## babsbag

I love birds that stay with their mates.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> I love birds that stay with their mates.


Our Buff Orpington hens stayed super close to the roo when we brought them home - even hiding behind him in the coop. They roost close together in the chicken coop, and if you watch them in the pen, the three of them are always in the same area. Its really sweet!


----------



## babsbag

My Buff stayed with a rooster a lot too. Until a hawk got him.   I have roo that free ranges and sleeps in the trees, he watches out for his 2 hens too. They do stick together and no other roo dare court them.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, we did it! We bought chicks and French Guineas at the farm store. 

I know it is better to buy from Ideal Poultry, but this batch had just arrived, less than an hour before. None left from previous week. After talking to the "Chicken Lady", I determined she was careful about cleanliness (minimizing contamination). I also heard Ideal Poultry doesn't have chicks available for sale online right now - most likely because all their chicks are going to farm stores.  This store (Atwood's) sold out last week, and got 400 birds in yesterday an hour before we got there! That included turkeys, ducks, chicks, bantums and geese.

They had French Guineas (which is what I would have bought from Ideal Poultry), AND Buff Orpingtons, which is what I wanted for chicks.  She had watched Ideal's video showing how the "sex" the chicks by wing feather length (males - all the same length and females - alternating short and long), so we set about trying to find ten females among the 25 Buff Orps they got in. We aren't positive we got it right. But, hopefully we got more females than males.  If we had taken the 1st 10 we found, I think they would have all been males, based on wing feather length.

For the French Guineas, I don't care as much about sex. I am mostly interested in Guineas for bug control. She didn't know how to sex them, so that was fine. 

We turned the truck heater up and covered the transport boxes with my coat, except for access to one of the heater vents, to keep them warm on the drive home. The peeled a lot on the trip home - I read that is because they we're cold. 

Once home, we set up a spot in the spare bedroom. We set up cardboard ring over a tarp with wood shavings, electrolyte water and natural chick starter feed. We started with the heat lamp 18" over one end of the oval and an indoor outdoor thermometer. In an hour the temp was up to 110*, so I raised the light 4" and an hour later it was 97*. A couple hours later it was 95* at 22" - I noticed the weren't peeping as much.  So, we left it there over night. The chicks were sleeping scattered around the light half of the oval, but not under the light. So, I'm thinking it was a good temp for them. 

As soon as we let the chicks out of the transport box, I could tell 2 chicks were smaller and weaker than the rest.  One got very listless within an hour.  We couldn't bring ourselves to snap it's neck, so we put it out on the front porch, figuring It would get numb and go to sleep - not suffering.  That may not be true, but at least we flat better. 

The other smaller one is still weak, (laying down with it's head on the litter and wings out. But, seems to be hanging in there. Although, if I pick it up It stands up, looks around, and peeps. If I put it near the water it drinks.

The thing that worries me is that if it poops on my hand, it is total liquid. I also I don't see any poop in the wood ships on the floor.  Is there something I can do to firm up their poop? Or is this something I shouldn't worry about? All the rest of the birds seem to be fine, wandering around, drinking and eating.


----------



## BrownSheep

So this might seem a little, ah, callous but are you certain it's not just sleepy?
My chicks tended to plop down under a heat light with their wings stretched out and fall asleep. I don't know how long it has been doing this so I just thought I would ask. 

If you arnt certain they are eating ( turkey chicks are notorious for being to stupid to do so). You can put bits of cottage cheese with black pepper sprinkled on it in their food. or just "peck" it with your finger. 

I haven't  raised chicks in a few years but do poults every year.


----------



## Devonviolet

BrownSheep said:


> So this might seem a little, ah, callous but are you certain it's not just sleepy?
> My chicks tended to plop down under a heat light with their wings stretched out and fall asleep. I don't know how long it has been doing this so I just thought I would ask.
> 
> If you arnt certain they are eating ( turkey chicks are notorious for being to stupid to do so). You can put bits of cottage cheese with black pepper sprinkled on it in their food. or just "peck" it with your finger.
> 
> I haven't  raised chicks in a few years but do poults every year.



LOL, @BrownSheep.  It could just be sleepy. But, it has been like that since we brought it home. It's the smallest one, so I know it isn't different ones each time.  The others are running around and even sometimes step right on it, but it barely moves.  I have seen it drink, but not eat.


----------



## Baymule

Glad you got chicks! They are so cute. I'm going to get some, even if I have to raise them in the bathtub. Haha. Ice storm, snow storm, thunderstorms on the way. Shhh.... I hear a rumor of sunshine next weekend!


----------



## Devonviolet

Yup. Thurs, Fri, And Sat. I'm SO looking forward to sun.  

I'm excited to have keets and chicks. We lost the smallest chick last night. So, today we drove to Sulphur Springs to get 2 replacements. This time we got 2 Cornish Rocks - which are meat birds. We brought them home and put them in with the other birds and they jumped right in the middle of them. So, we are back on track.


----------



## Baymule

Fleming feed store in Lindale has organic chick crumbles! And layer pellets!


----------



## Devonviolet

WooHoo! Our puppies are WORKING!  

Last night and tonight we have been leaving them out of their kennel, since they have stopped chasing the goats. Last night we heard them sound off once.

Tonight, they have sounded off twice. 
DH went out with the ultra bright, pistol grip flood light, and twice saw movement in the woods.He couldn't say for sure, but thought it was about the size of a coyote.

The goats were all standing inside the loading shed. It's so nice to know our livestock are safe!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Very awesome!


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's great!


----------



## Southern by choice

Happy to hear the chasing is coming to an end. 
Completely understandable. They were with different livestock, never around goats, and they are puppies and the goats had never been around a LGD! 
Good work!


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Happy to hear the chasing is coming to an end.
> Completely understandable. They were with different livestock, never around goats, and they are puppies and the goats had never been around a LGD!
> Good work!


Thanks @Southern by choice !  We are making progress. 

Yesterday was their 1st vet visit. We really like this Vet. He's a meat goat man. Has mostly Spanish, but some percentage Boers. Great resource for selling meat goats and other things farm related.

Doesn't know much about LGDs but recently had a female Pyr/Toli mix (75/25) show up in his druveway. She insisted on hanging out near his goats. He tried to get her to leave, bit she wouldn't leave.  I told him he hit the mother lode for LGDs.  He used to lose goats at least a couple times a month, to coyotes. Since she showed up, he hasn't lost one goat. Three times now his does kidded out in the pasture. He couldn't find them, so the dog took him right to the mom and kids. 

He was more than happy to talk, so I spent some time educating him on LGDs. 

The puppies are growing fast! 19 weeks. Deo is 58 pounds and Violet is 46 pounds. They were afraid going in, but soon figured out it was safe, and they relaxed.  there were several dog's of different sizes and neither of the pups reacted to them.

The goats are warming up to us, and seem to be wanting more attention.  I live It when they come up to me and nibble on my hand and let me per them.  They do like their apple treats, but we limit those, because we don't want them getting too much sugar.  They also like the feed pellets for treats. So, They get more of those.

We have been cutting browse from the woods, and when they see us bringing a couple branches to the pen, they all come running, bleeting. Its just so cute! I'm in LOVE


----------



## Devonviolet

Test message. Installed new router. Hoping I will now be able to access BYH on my home desktop and iPad, and not have to use my cell phone (what a pain!)


----------



## Devonviolet

So far, so good. I haven't lost network connection.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Fleming feed store in Lindale has organic chick crumbles! And layer pellets!



WooHoo!  Organic feed is SO hard to find around here!  I'll have to stop by there when we stop by for our visit next week.


----------



## Devonviolet

Okay, now for the big test.  Posting photos.
 No new photos for now, so, here's for you, @Southern by choice. My Maine Coon Chilling out . . . 



 

Here he is playing . . .


 

Porter is my love sponge.


----------



## Devonviolet

It's still working!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## Devonviolet

Well, internet connectivity is intermittent.  

Sometimes I am able to read several threads and just when I get engrossed (@Southern by choice - your kidding thread is awesome - very educational!) I will lose connection with my server. Right now I can't get the emoticons to show up, and can't get this post to go to my journal. So, am hoping this is not coming across with a "flat affect". LOL!!!  It is packed with emotion.  

Anyway, I'm not complaining, it is a great improvement over BNR (Before New Router).  FYI, for those who used to be on "cable internet", aka underground cable, to "satellite internet" aka with a satellite/wifi connection, I was using my cable internet router by MediaLink, and at the suggestion of a tech support person at Exede Satellite, we bought a "NETGEAR N750 Dual Band Gigabit Router (WNDR3700), and that has made a noticeable difference.


----------



## Devonviolet

NASTY WEATHER
We have been having repeated nasty weather patterns this past couple weeks.  We have gone from rain to ice to snow to rain to overcast/fog to rain, rain and more rain.

Today, it has been raining, at times very hard, all day.  When we went out to feed the animals it was pouring and there were puddles everywhere.    The dogs are soaking wet and covered with mud.   On our way back to the house we could hear thunder.  It is dark now, but I can hear the trees being blown in the high winds.  On the news, tonight, they said the windchill is 24 degrees, but I think it is lower, because the wind speed has gone way up since the 6:00 news.

So, here are some pics of the nastiness!!! Snow, from last week first, then the rain today. UGH!!!!!    Some sunshine would be nice! This is depressing!


 

 


When it rains heavily, we end up with puddles in the pen. To drain the puddles to outside the fence line, we dug trenches, which look like little streams. This is one of those after the snow.







Soggy Wednesday!  


 

 

 


This one is the front yard, outside the office window. It's a swamp out there!


----------



## Baymule

I'm with you on the ugh! Weather! I want to go outside and play and all it's done since we got here is rain, ice, rain, snow and rain and ice some more! I got fence to build!


----------



## Baymule

I'm with you on the ugh! Weather! I want to go outside and play and all it's done since we got here is rain, ice, rain, snow and rain and ice some more! I got fence to build!


----------



## Baymule

ARRGH!!! I HATE THIS STUPID PHONE!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> ARRGH!!! I HATE THIS STUPID PHONE!!


  

Didn't you say y'all have a flip phone?  They are a pain to write anything, on.  Even if you have a smartphone, it's a pain to post on a thread.


----------



## Baymule

Have android phone. Updates available, but won't apply because phone is outdated. Grrr


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Have android phone. Updates available, but won't apply because phone is outdated. Grrr


 GRRR, indeed!  It's called "planned obsolescence"!!!   These companies are all about disposable products, which lead to repeat streams of income!


----------



## Devonviolet

WooHoo!!!  We have blue skies and Sun!!!

  

If memory serves, it has been weeks since we saw cloudless skies and Sun!

We got 2" of snow last night - overnight temps in the 20's so it is a crunchy snow. The dog's are loving it. Here they are play-fighting.



 



Here is a pic of Violet "guarding" the goats just inside the goat's loafing shed, yesterday in the rain. If you look closely, you can see Leon just behind her. So, they have a truce going on.  




Here is Deo resting in the open kennel, out of the pouring rain, yesterday.


----------



## Southern by choice

I think Violet likes to keep the goats where she wants them.
Glad the herd king is accepting the dogs now!
Love to see pups growing up with their charges!


----------



## Devonviolet

The chicks are coming right along. 

We are now keeping the 2 Cornish Cross's separate from the rest of the chicks and Guinea keets for 12 hours a day, so they don't eat too much, and grow too fast. Don't want them having a heart attack before we can butcher them at 7-9 weeks. They are growing fast - already seem twice as big as the Buff Orpington chicks.









Here's a cute shot of two Buffs with a Guinea keet.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yesterday was the first beautiful, sunny day in more than two weeks, so I spent several hours just hanging it with our backyard herd.  It was pure heaven! I walked around and sat in a tree stump taking photos.  It's late and I need to hit the hay. But I promised someone I would post  a pic of my four chickens, that I call "Fluffy Butts".




That's the roo - CoCo on the right and RIR (Rhode Island Red) on the left.

 I just realized . . . if you look closely, you can see a heart on each of their fluffy butts.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, our sun, on Saturday, turned to rain yesterday morning, and it hasn't stopped raining since then.  We had 2-1/2" if rain in our garden wagon, as of 5:30 this afternoon. But, it has been raining hard since then. 

We drove 6 miles South of here, to go to the store and the narrow gravel road we usually take was flooded, with soggy drainage running on both sides. So, I had to carefully turn our pickup around, so we wouldn't get caught in the mud! 

We ended up taking the gravel road, that runs in front of our house. There was flooding on the sides of the road, but it wasn't flooded. When we came home, though, it was flooding across in two different places along the 1/2 mile of road we had to drive. I could still see the road through the water, so I drove through it.   I think we are staying close to home tomorrow.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We're getting it here too.... sigh.  I don't think we've ever been any wetter than we are right now.

Be careful and stay safe!


----------



## Baymule

Flash flood warnings! Be careful.


----------



## Devonviolet

It's been a while since I posted. We have been busy with buckets of rain, which led to lots of mud, and now I picked up a bad cold. UGH!

Following is something I posted on Backyard Chickens, but didn't get a response, so am hoping someone here can guide me . . .

*************

At 2:00 AM, last night, I was awakened from a dream, about the Guinea Keets making a loud peeping noise.  It turned out one of the Keets WAS making a loud peeping noise!

I tried to ignore it and go back to sleep, but it just kept up the ruckus. So, I got up and looked in the spare room, where they were all laying in clusters, like they do when they are resting.  The noisy one stopped when I opened the door. But, then it started up again. I couldn't tell which one it was, so I walked in the room, knowing they would get up and move away from me, and hoping the noisy one would stop.

When they all started moving, I noticed that one of the Keets was limping - favoring it's left foot/leg.  So, I cornered it and picked it up, to get a closer look. Of course, it started peeping loudly, but stopped after a minute. So, I examined its feet, and didn't find anything out of the ordinary. There was no redness, swelling or abrasions.  The toes all seemed to bend the same as the right foot, and it didn't seem to hurt, as it didn't squawk when I was examining it.

I read one post, here on BYC, about a lame hen, and several of you discussed the possibility of Mareks. I'm not positive if the vaccine was given to our birds. But, they did come from Ideal Poultry, to our local Farm Store, in Sulphur Springs, TX. They shipped 250 birds the day we got ours, so I'm thinking they may have vaccinated them. But, then maybe not.

I also saw the suggestion to put the bird, with the sore foot, in a separate cage, for rest.  We have another dog crate, that we could put the Keet in. However, it is in the barn, which we haven't run electric to yet, so we don't have any lights out there yet, and it is pitch dark. I'm not going out there in my nightgown!  So, in the morning, if it is still limping, we will get the crate and put the Keet in it, to see if that helps.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

************

This morning, I checked on the limping Keet, and sure enough, it is stil limping.  I checked its feet, legs and hips, and both were the same, with no swelling, redness or swelling. Once I held the Keet on its back, it quieted down. When I palpated its legs, feet and hips, it didn't seem to have any pain.

So we got the crate, some fresh wood chips, food and water, and put the Keet in the crate.  It wasn't happy, and was trying to get through the spaces between the wire. But, it's body was too big. So, we left the room, to allow it to calm down.

I would really appreciate any thoughts or suggestions y'all might have.


----------



## Devonviolet

To catch Y'ALL up, here are a couple more posts I made on BYC.
********
Posted one week ago:
Our 8 Buff Orpington, 2 Cornish X chicks, and 7 French Guinea Keets are growing up fast! They were 2 weeks old on Tuesday.

Yesterday I had to separate the Cornish X from the rest and each other, because they were all picking at the red places showing under the skin, back by the tail feathers and above the wings.



 
After doing some research, I went out and bought some BlueKote Lotion, to put on the sores. I read that the purple color didn't look like a sore, so chicks wouldn't peck. Some said they pecked anyway, so I put the BlueKote on a cotton pad (after using a Q-Tip to apply to the sores) To spread the BlueKote over all the top feathers, so I didn't have spots of color. Over night, I'm keeping them together in a wire dog crate, in the middle if the brooding area, so they still get warmth from the heat lamp.


 
The meat birds are getting big fast! They are easily double size and weight of the others. I am taking food away 12 hours a day to prevent heart attack or broken legs later.

The others are growing fast too, and putting on feathers fast. They spend the day running fast and flapping their wings. Several have flown to the top of the dog crate, and when I had the 2nd Cornish X in a plastic box, several kept flying into the open box.

I was just ready to go to bed tonight and as I was leaving the spare BR room where we have the birds, one of the Keets tried to fly over the top of cardboard circle we have for the broader rung. So, I got DH to help me use a roll of heavy Brown contractor's paper (I'm guessing it is 35" wide), to increase the height of the walls, SO they can't get out and die of dehydration overnight!


 
So, now we don't have to worry about them flying out of the ring over night, and hopefully they won't peck each other, and I can put thethem back with the others tomorrow
**********
Posted last night:
Our chicks and Guinea Keets are now 3 weeks old. We kept the Cornish X in the dog crate until the sores healed and let them out with the other birds. Within a day, they were being picked on again. So we set them up in the crate and are just leaving them there.

All the chicks and Keets seemed to be testing their wings, and flying and/or running close to the ground. Then the Keets began to fly up on top of the dog crate, which is the same height as the cardboard brooding ring. Eventually, we started seeing a few chicks up there too. It was at that point we decided to put the 35" contractor's paper extension on the brooding ring.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Not sure about your limping Keet- at this point I would keep an eye on it.

You will probably want to keep the Cornish X's separated from the others like you are going forward, as they are slower at getting around and seem to get picked on(easier target).

yep you will now have the chicks and keets testing their wings....once we hit that stage we end up housing in an area with a cover(dog crate or kennel with cover)

Enjoy your group!


----------



## Devonviolet

Hens and Roos said:


> Not sure about your limping Keet- at this point I would keep an eye on it.
> 
> You will probably want to keep the Cornish X's separated from the others like you are going forward, as they are slower at getting around and seem to get picked on(easier target).
> 
> yep you will now have the chicks and keets testing their wings....once we hit that stage we end up housing in an area with a cover(dog crate or kennel with cover)
> 
> Enjoy your group!



Thanks Hens and Roos! I'm not sure if it is going to help. But for the time being, we will leave the lame meet in the dog crate. It sure doesn't like it, and is squawking it's head off! But at least it is sitting still, and if it IS injured it will be able to rest and heal.

We have definitely had a steep learning curve!  In the future, if we brood keets, or chicks, we will build a modular unit, of panels (with chicken wire AND a top), that we can screw together, for east assembly and storage.

The other thing we will do differently, is to have isolation cages with hinged tops, for easier access!


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh, BTW. Here is the revised brooding space.


----------



## Southern by choice

in your house?


----------



## Hens and Roos

I'm guessing you gave them a room in the house!  We bought used dog kennel panels off CL here and that is what we can set up and take down as needed.  We always need more space in the spring and summer as the kids are growing out birds for fair and then in the fall we cut back on the numbers.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> in your house?


I KNOW!  We felt this was our best option, since We don't have much for a barn. By keeping the baby's in the house, we can keep them warm, without running the heat lamp 24/7 - especially now that their heat requirements are going down. Right now the heat lamp is off and the room temp is 73 degrees. Outside it is in the 50's which is too cold, So would require the headlamp to still be on, adding to the cost.


----------



## Devonviolet

I was just editing photos, and realized it has been a while since I have posted goat photos.  So, here are _just a few_ of my favorites.


----------



## Hens and Roos

2nd picture from the last- looks like they are smiling!


----------



## Devonviolet

I could only post ten photos. So, here are the rest . . .


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They are so stinkin' cute!!


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> They are so stinkin' cute!!


And sweet as sugar!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Hens and Roos said:


> 2nd picture from the last- looks like they are smiling!


These two are twins who are inseparable.   the are chewing their cud. I took this shot a couple of times and finally got their mouths moving in unison.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Looks like you've been busy
Good job things look great
Cute goats
Of course I'm a goat fan never met one I didn't like


----------



## Devonviolet

OneFineAcre said:


> Looks like you've been busy
> Good job things look great
> Cute goats
> Of course I'm a goat fan never met one I didn't like



  Nothin' wrong with That!!!


----------



## Baymule

Wish I could see the pictures on this darn phone!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Wish I could see the pictures on this darn phone!


What about email? I could send them in an email. If you know It's coming, you could check your mail.


----------



## Baymule

Finally checked email at DDs house, first time since we moved. LOL send pics, going to DDs house Saturday.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Finally checked email at DDs house, first time since we moved. LOL send pics, going to DDs house Saturday.


Will do!


----------



## Devonviolet

It has been a while since I posted, because I still can’t get online, using my satellite internet.  Since internet, on my phone is limited, I tend to not use it to browse the web.

We continue to be busy, getting things done, here on our little homestead.  Plans are in the works to build a chicken run, to put the 5-1/2 week old chicks and French Guinea Keets in once night time temps start staying in the mid to upper 60's.

The two meat birds are growing by leaps and bounds! They are easily five times the size of the other chicks!!!  We tried letting them out of their cage once and the others were pecking at them. So, they went back in their cage.  They seemed to love being out, though, so we tried again the other day, and they had developed the defense mechanism of flapping their wings and running a few paces toward the one(s) pecking them.  That is very effective! So, we have been leaving them out during the day, and putting them in the cage at night, so they can’t eat.

I drew up plans for a cool looking chicken run, to attach to the chicken coop - which we painted red. We still need to put white trim around the door and along all the edges of the exterior chip board.





The other day, DH looked at a 10X10 dog run, at Tractor SUPPLY that would likely be cheaper than building it ourselves, so we might do that instead. We would need to put some kind of wire on top, though, as we have lots of hawks and crows overhead.

Our three laying hens are all giving us eggs - almost every day, and a couple weeks ago, the turkey hen started laying an egg about four or five times a week. We are thrilled!  Here are some pics of recent eggs. I want to enlarge (the pics, that is), and put them in frames on the wall.


 

 View attachment 8748

One of the Buff hens seems to be the favorite of the Roo, and her back is showing wear from all the attention. No broken skin yet. But it is looking sore, so I don't want it to get to that point. 




I found directions, for making a Chicken Saddle, and finally got around to making it today.  The one I found online used snaps, on the end of elastic, to hold it around the wings.  I didn’t have snaps, but did have velcro, so used that, on the elastic and saddle instead. I figured it would make it easier to get it on her, and it seemed to work fine.




We went out and herded the sweet hen into the coop, and finally managed to catch her.  She put up such a ruckus, which got the Roo going.  He really IS very protective of his girls!     here is my favorite shot of him watching over his girls.


I put her down in the chicken yard.  She took a few slow steps, and then realized there was something on her back - panic set in, and she started her wings flapping and running all over the place. Roo also set up a ruckus, following her, as she ran. It didn’t take him too long to catch her and snatch the offending saddle off her back.  I was disappointed, but so impressed with the way he protected her from the perceived threat.  I had my camera there, but it all happened so fast, I couldn’t get a shot of it.

So, on to Plan B.  I sat back down at the sewing machine, and sewed through the velcro, so it wouldn’t come apart.  Next, I sewed a piece of elastic onto the body of the saddle, to put under her tail, so it wouldn’t flop around on her back, the way it did when she was running away from it in panic mode.




This time I decided to wait until dark, and get her when she was calmly roosting in the coop. We went out at about 8:15, and found all the chickens on the roost, in the coop.  Of the four chickens, she is the only one that jumped off the roost, but I was able to catch her without too much commotion.  I held her for a couple minutes, to calm her and then slipped the saddle on her.  After it was on, I just held her and made “sh-sh-sh-sh” sounds. I’ve found that seems to calm them, when I am holding them.  Then, I slowly put her down on the floor, expecting her to panic again.  Surprisingly, she didn’t panic!!!  I was able to get some photos, first of her on the floor



and then after she jumped back up on the roost.




I slowly let myself out of the coop, and when we came in the house, all was quiet. I am hoping that she will get used to it overnight, and by morning it won’t be a problem for her to wear it out of the coop.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Great to hear from you and so sorry about your internet woes!

It's easy to see that ya'll have been busy...things are coming together.

The saddle is cute - hope that silly hen appreciates all the work you did for her.

Check in when you can; we miss you around here!


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks FEM!  I'm not so sure she appreciates all I did for her!   When I get near her, She sqawks and runs away. 

This morning, when we let the chickens out our little hen, with the new saddle, seemed to be okay with the saddle. Then, as we stood, enjoying our animals, we we're able to see, first hand, how well the saddle works.   No sooner had she come out of the coop, after laying an egg, the roo charged her! She sqawked and hunkered down.  I'm happy to say the saddle works perfectly!


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like y'all have been busy! The dog kennel sounds like a good idea, just roll out some chicken wire over the top and hog ring it in place. Make sure the kennel is standing height. I used the 2 horse panels for sides on my temporary semi-permanent run and I have to walk in it bent over.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@Devonviolet... may I ask for the pattern for the chicken saddle you made? I think I need to make a couple of those for some of our chickens. 
The one you made looks really nice!  Hope mine will turn out that good! 
Thanks!


----------



## Devonviolet

BlessedWithGoats said:


> @Devonviolet... may I ask for the pattern for the chicken saddle you made? I think I need to make a couple of those for some of our chickens.
> The one you made looks really nice!  Hope mine will turn out that good!
> Thanks!


Thanks, BWG. Mine is doing a great job of protecting our girl. 

I did a post on Backyard Chickens about it. Rather than recreate it, I will paste it here:
- I made mine, after looking at this thread here on BYC:
Quote:
Originally Posted by *nancypo* 



I found this free pattern onhttp://www.homesteadingtoday.com, from "Wisconsin Ann".

_It has come to my attention that the thread we usually point to with the pattern for a chicken apron/saddle has broken links in it now so, I found the pattern on my harddrive, and here it is! I think. I know this one works, 'cuz I've used it. Cut on the fold (the narrow "neck" end is the fold) and turn thru the unstitched area on the butt.

Add either an elastic or a 1/3"ish wide twilltape/belting/whatever you have as armholes...attached at the foldline/neck, and the other end to the wide area. Most hens will wear them quite happily. They seem to adjust them a bit when you first put them on, then forget about them.

I'll keep trying to find more on the pattern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From the looks of the pattern piece, it appears, the fabric may be cut into one piece and hemmed. Mine has fabric on both sides with padding between the two layers. So, I put the 3-1\2" edge on the fold, which meant I had a 17-1/2" length of fabric and folded right sides together. So there is no seam there, where the elastic is threaded through, for the wing holding elastic strap.

Here is a picture of mine, using the Velcro. It could be, that now that she is used to it, the Velcro would keep it in place, without having to stitch it down.

.






I also cut an old wash cloth the same shape as the pattern, except I cut it off, at the top, so it was not in the channel, for the elastic. I then hand basted the wash cloth to the inside of one of the halves.

Once the 1/4" seams are stitched and I turned it right side out, i stiched across the 3-1/2" end, to complete the elastic channel, and then edge stiched around the entire saddle. To keep it from puckering, I clipped the curves, almost up to the stitching, before I turned it right side out.

For the quilted effect, I started a row of straight stitching on the diagonal and eyeballed the next rows about an inch apart. I then turned it so I had a set of 1" rows going diagonal to that, creating a diamond pattern.

As I said, when CoCo was able to snatch it off his girl, I stiched a piece of elastic (maybe 5" long) about 2" up from the bottom, and slid it over her rear, so she couldn't poop on it, but so it held the tail end in place. It seemed to work, because it is still in place, doing its job.

I hope this helps and I didn't confuse you too much._


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Thanks Devonviolet! That helps me very much!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hey DV!   Good to see you!  How's things? (pups, goats, chickens...)


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Hey DV!   Good to see you!  How's things? (pups, goats, chickens...)


Oh my! The dog's are doing. Amazingly well!  They are getting big! At six months Violet is 60 pounds and Deo is about 80 pounds!  They are doing a great job of guarding the livestock. In fact, we noticed that Violet is doing what I call "guarding the sky".  She seems to be scanning the sky for flying predators, which I don't think all LGDs do.  

The chicks are 9 weeks old and we are working hard to get a 8X16' chicken run added onto the coop, so they can get out into the livestock pen.

Last Saturday we butchered our 2 meat birds.  That was a first for us. We have had to dispatch a couple birds already, so that part wasn't too bad. We also watched about 5 videos on YouTube, so we knew how to do it. We put them in the fridge for 24 hours, to tenderize. Then we cooked one for Sunday dinner and put the other in the freezer.

One if our Guineas messed up it's knee and was permanently lame, so we dispatched it and the other day we found one of the Guineas dead. Apparently, the chickens started pecking, and pecked it to death. By the time we found it, it was in a corner, and  They were cannibalizing It. 

The goats are as sweet as ever.  they love to be brushed and try to squeeze in when we are brushing the dog's.  they also like to nibble on our clothes when we are working in the livestock pen.

No time for pics lately. I will try to get some and post later


----------



## Devonviolet

Excitement off the farm!

DH was outside this afternoon and came running up to the house, telling me there was a fire. I started to call 911, but he said someone else had already done that.

It turned out the wife of the farmer, that leases the land next to us, was baling round bales and the baler caught fire! She detached the tractor, from the baler, and drove about 200 feet from it.

When I went outside, it was smoking with just a little fire peeking through the cracks.






As we stood there waiting for the volunteer fire department to arrive, the fire took off.



 The big box thing at the top fell off and more black smoke poured out, as we heard loud popping sounds within the baler and watched the tires burn. I was grateful that the wind was blowing the smoke away from us. This shot shows that the grass had caught fire.




The thick black smoke turned lighter, as the hay in the baler burned, and the hay on the ground continued to burn.

This was a good test to let us know how long it takes the volunteer fire department to get here - approximately 20 minutes. Not bad I guess, considering we are out in the middle of nowhere and the volunteer firemen are all farmers.  I just hope a fire doesn't get out of control by then. 



All turned out in the end. The fire was extinguished and the baler was covered by insurance.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Yikes! That's scary! Glad everyone is okay!!


----------



## Devonviolet

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Yikes! That's scary! Glad everyone is okay!!


YES! I was glad she dialed 911!  Her hubby told her to "just let it burn, we have insurance.  What if the hay on the ground caught fire and headed toward our house?!?!  I saw an out of control  grass fire once. It moves FAST!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

That would have been even more scary!!   Glad it didn't catch fire though!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thank goodness the wind was blowing away from you!


----------



## Devonviolet

@BlessedWithGoats, on Callie & Pups, you said you would like to see pics of my Maremma pups.  We have been really busy lately, so I haven't been taking a lot of photos. 

Here are a couple that I took when they were 5 months old . The first one is Violet and The 2ND one, by the gate is Deo. In these shots they still have their puppy fluffy fur. I've been noticing lately that they have fur that is like adult fur. It's getting linger with a pretty wave to It. We try to spend a few minutes every day, grooming them, to get some of their thick, Winter undercoats off them. They are already starting to show signs of being affected by the warmer temps, which are in the 70s to 80s.









We are trying to finished our 8X16' chicken run before it rains, and then it is supposed to rain through the weekend. Once it dries out a bit, and the mud sloughs off their fur, I will try to get some more current photos.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Very cute!! Thanks for sharing these photos!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I just realized... I have a rabbit named Violet!


----------



## Devonviolet

BlessedWithGoats said:


> I just realized... I have a rabbit named Violet!


Cool!  We call her Violet (My favorite flower), which is short for Violetta. Deo is short for Amadeo - which in Italian means loves God. The Maremma breed is from Italy, originally.  Violet and Deo's father was imported from Italy (of champion stock), as a puppy. On their mother's side, her father was imported from Italy. So, I thought it appropriate to give them Italian names.

Yesterday I took my camera out and got some current photos of Violet and Deo.

Both of them - Violet is on the left.




Violet




Deo




Violet




Deo


----------



## Hens and Roos

Wow- they sure are getting big- looks like they were enjoying the attention!


----------



## Devonviolet

We've been busy trying to get the 8X16' chicken run added to the chicken coop. Add to that all the rain we have had lately and our grass is now knee high.  I can't use the push mower, because of the gas fumes, which trigger my MCS (Multiple Chemical Sensitivity). So, the job falls to DH.  When the grass is a few inches high it takes him 4 hours. At 18" it would take days, and DH just doesn't have the energy to do it. So it occurred to me to hire 2 teen age brothers, at our church, to help us with some of the harder work on the farm.  Their mother just got back to me and they are excited to help us out this Summer. WooHoo!!! 

I now see a garden being dug, trees and stumps removed and perimeter fence being done. Yippee!!!   up until now I wasn't sure how we were going to get all that done.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I had a couple of young men that  helped me out a few times - best money ever spent!  Young men like to prove how strong they are and I gave them plenty of opportunities, lol!


----------



## Devonviolet

isn't that the truth.  we will be giving these boys plenty of opportunity too!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I paid them a good salary ($10.00 an hour) which was nothing compared to feeding them lunch, lol.  I'd forgotten how much teenage boys can eat!  But, it was fun having kiddos at the table again, so it was worth it to me.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> I paid them a good salary ($10.00 an hour) which was nothing compared to feeding them lunch, lol.  I'd forgotten how much teenage boys can eat!  But, it was fun having kiddos at the table again, so it was worth it to me.


Yeah! I was just thinking about how much It would cost to feed them. They are both beanpoles and I'm sure they both have  hollow legs! 

Our church has an older population, and these boys and their sister are the only youngsters.  They are all sweet hearts and I'm looking forward to getting to know them better. I'm going to see if I can find work for their sister too.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Yep stock up now , I know what my 3 kids eat(15, 13 & 10) and the frig is always on the low side!

I bet you she's a good worker too! My DD(15) is my right hand and it sure makes a difference with her ankle broken and not able to help.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I had three of the brothers over one day (big job) and made a chocolate cake for them.  I offered them seconds after they inhaled their first piece and they responded "thanks, but we really don't want to eat your whole cake."  I laughed and said - yes you do, lol.  And so they did!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Devonviolet said:


> Cool!  We call her Violet (My favorite flower), which is short for Violetta. Deo is short for Amadeo - which in Italian means loves God. The Maremma breed is from Italy, originally.  Violet and Deo's father was imported from Italy (of champion stock), as a puppy. On their mother's side, her father was imported from Italy. So, I thought it appropriate to give them Italian names.
> 
> Yesterday I took my camera out and got some current photos of Violet and Deo.
> 
> Both of them - Violet is on the left.
> View attachment 9636
> 
> Violet
> View attachment 9632
> 
> Deo
> View attachment 9633
> 
> Violet
> View attachment 9635
> 
> Deo
> View attachment 9638


 That's neat!!  Love the names!  They're both nice dogs! 
Aww!  Glad you will have some people that will be able to help you with the various projects you need to have done!


----------



## goatgurl

@Devonviolet the pups have grown into beautiful dogs.  i hope you love their nature as much as i love katies.  they are really awesome dogs.  and like you and frustratedearthmother i have hired some of the kids that live around here.  young muscles are wonderful to have around and country kids usually know how to work.  yea for you!


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks GoatGirl. Yes, our pups have awesome personalities. I love to watch them mature in their guarding - although I will be glad when the grow out of chasing the goats and chickens knot all the time ) And they are so sweet and affectionate. During down time, when we are grooming and checking them (ears, skin, teeth, paws, etc), they just eat up the attention.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Please give Deo and Violet an extra pat from me!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

How're you and all yours doing @Devonviolet?


----------



## Latestarter

Just finished the thread. Very nice journey! Seems you have reached your "home" place at last


----------



## Ridgetop

Devonviolet:  You have done a lot!  I just saw your site and have read it through.  Are you planning on getting more livestock than the 4 wethers and chickens?  I think you told Southern that the wethers were a learning project until you get a herd of meat goats for breeding and selling.  When you do that you will be wanting to breed and kid over a longer season so you will have meat and breeding stock sales year round.   If you can extend your kidding season you will have meat for sale when others don't and the prices will be higher. 

Instead of multiple small sheds have you investigated what it would cost to build a large pole barn?  After the open barn is build you could put siding on it yourselves bit by bit.  It would mean that you could run electric and water to it and partition sections off for your different livestock and poultry.  You will need kidding pens and jugs which can be portable homemade panels to bolt together when needed and take apart and store during the off season.  They also make good emergency pens.  You can also use straw bales during the winter as wind blocks in a pole barn until it is enclosed.  We have a 24x36 small pole barn we originally built for our rabbitry and then gradually enclosed 2 sides of it as the kids grew older and went into larger stock. We are on a steep hillside and there is a 10 x 25 block wall building on the lower side of the pole barn so it can have a wind tunnel effect during storms from certain directions.  We can block that off with plywood or straw bales when needed for kidding or lambing, and we used tarps tied to hooks in the fascia one year when we had tropical storms and high winds. 

With an open pole barn you can configure the inside anyway you want with portable kennel panels or build in a more permanent set of stalls.  We found  bunch of old chain link gates abandoned on our prooperty when we moved here that we utilized to make portable pens for kidding.  You can tie them together with hay rope - we call it 4-H fencing! LOL.  The inside pens can be taken down and moved around any way you want.  We have pipe corral panels in our barn now with plywood on the sides and wire for the sheep.  We out up the plywood and took out the center divider when our mare foaled to give her a 12x24 foaling stall.  Then we put the center back in and covered it with plastic wire to give ourselves 2 12x12 sheeop stalls.  We have used 6x12 dog kennels in there for dairy goat kids and for kidding pens.  One end of the barn has a small loft.  At one time it had 100 cages for our rabbitry.  You can use hanging orstacking cages at one end for meat rabbits too. 

The larger covered space makes it nice to be able to hang heat lamps in the winter without the possibility of water blown in against the bulb to shatter it.  It also gives you a larger covered area to move in with feeding chores etc. when the weather is bad.  We are in southern CA and only have to worry about the tropical storms that come up from Mexico etc. but where you are I would definitely check out the cost of building a large pole barn instead of so many small sheds.  We have a bunch of small sheds too, but our weather isn't so severe.  You always need more covered barn space on a farm no matter how small a homestead you have.  If you locate it centrally your pastures can radiate out from it and eventually you can put covered run in sheds just in the back pastures as you fence them for rotational grazing.

It might be cheaper in the long run than building or buying many small sheds.  Just a suggestion and you might already have plans for a barn when you finish fencing your property.  Since you are in Texas yoiu might find someone who can build a fence like we have - old oil pipeline welded together on site and covered with no climb livestock wire.  Expensive but worth it since large livestock (horses and cattle) can't push it over.  We had chain link on a portion and the goats and horses bent it out of shape and pushed over the posts. 

Another suggestion would be look for used portable corral fencing being sold off cheap.  Welded pipe corral is 5' high and comes in sections of 12 to 24 foot long.  Gate sections are 12' wide with a 4' gate.  Our small tractor can get in the corral, but you can build your own gates wider.  We got an entire rodeo arena for less than $1000.  String wire on it for your dogs and small goats.  Sink your fence posts and attach the corral panels to them and you have a quick sturdy fence.  You will need reinforcement at the corners like Southern's pix post. 

Hope this helps - I love east Texas but looking at your weather pix, I may have to reevaluate LOL.  besides our 2 married kids and 5 grandkids livewithin a mile from us and each other.  The grandkids go to the same preschool and school so I doubt we will ever get to move.  My grandchildren are 4th gen in the San Fernando Valley.  Not many of us around.

Here's a bumper sticker I saw in Texas you will like "American by birth - Texan by the grace of God"!  Good luck.


----------



## Devonviolet

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Please give Deo and Violet an extra pat from me!!!


Oh my! How they LOVE their attention!

Violet cuddles and goes on her way. Deo is my cuddle bug! I sit on one of the tree stumps we have for the goats, and he comes and puts his head on my knee so I can pet him. He turns his big head, gazes in my eyes and my heart melts.   I can't help but wrap my arms around him and kiss the top of his head.


----------



## Devonviolet

BlessedWithGoats said:


> How're you and all yours doing @Devonviolet?


Life has been a muddy whirlwind lately. It has been weeks since we had a day without rain - the 1st few days of last week, walking across our yard was like walking in a swamp! And the animal pen was a squishy, muddy mess! We put straw down, but It didn't help much. This afternoon we got 3/4" of rain in a half hour.

Although we have had it easy compared to the Southern and South western areas of the Dallas/Ft. Worth Metroplex. They have really gotten slammed with rain and tornados this Spring.  The 4 year drought is officially over in Northeast Texas.  I think ALL of the lakes are at or above capacity. One lake is actually 21 feet over normal.

Anyway, all the rain has made it hard to get the chicken run finished so We can get the chicks and Guinea Keets out of the house. the Guineas have full range of their warning calls and use it often! Just the other the one cockerel has figured out he can crow, but all that comes out is a hideous squawk!  






We finally finished the chicken run yesterday! What a challenge! We are happy with how it came out and glad it's done!

We do need to finish the 4X8' (4' high in the back & 5' high in the front, for easier cleaning.) we have the framework done and moved it into the chicken run before we put the 6' welded wire on the sides, as It wouldn't fit through the door.  

We are going to hang 5 gallon water buckets with waterer nipples on the bottom, and found cool plans for a feeder using inverted 2" PVC pipes into the feed, to minimize kicking feed onto the ground. So we are going to make one of those.

Once th the shelter is built (maybe Tues. Or Wed. if the rain lets up), we can get the birds into the run. We are planning to keep them separate from the other birds for at least a couple weeks, to give the smaller birds a chance to get a bit bigger so they can fend for themselves against the rooster and three hens. I don't think our turkey will be a problem. Once we are fairly sure the birds can all play nice together we will cut a door between the coop and chicken run.

I've been trying to post some photos, but slow internet is making it frustrating. So, gonna quit for now.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Just finished the thread. Very nice journey! Seems you have reached your "home" place at last


Thanks Latestarter! Yes, it HAS been a journey, and we are finally home!  Its been fun adding our animals, and I'm starting to think about getting more. Although DH isn't so keen on that right now. I guess I should let the mud settle/dry and the chicks get settled in before talking about it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Hi @Ridgetop. Nice to meet y'all.  I used to live out your way.   Went to Whittier College many, many, many moons ago!  Also lived in Glendale, Burbank, and N. Hollywood.  I used to visit my Aunt Grace in El Monte. 

Love, love, LOVE your bumper sticker!  I would love to have one of those to put on the back of our pickup truck!

Thanks for all your suggestions. 

Yes, the wethers and chickens were a starting point.  I have fallen in love with my little Nigerian Dwarf goats!  The plan was originally to buy meat goats. But, a good friend has convinced me that in this area I will have a better market for Lambs, so DH and I are planning to do that now. However, we are still thinking about getting a couple dairy goats.

I would like to put in a nice pole barn. However, money - or the lack thereof, is a major factor. Also, finding a large enough open space, to put one in, isn't easy with the way the previous owner placed his buildings - I would have done it differently. The lot is only 150' wide (and 1485' long - I call it a "Spaghetti Farm" ), so that is a limiting factor too. As is marshy ground that needs filling and leveling, which also costs $$$. We are praying that it is a temporary situation with this record breaking wet Spring, that We have been having.

Our land has quite a few nice straight, tall Texas Cedars. So, we are planning to eventually cut them down and use them as corner and support posts, to build the structure of a modest barn. We learned how to build rafters and do 2X4 framing when we built the chicken coop. So, I know we will be able to build an open structure with moveable interior walls. We have a lumber mill, and would like to cut Cedar planks to do the siding on the barn, as well as wood for the framing. But, that all takes time and we aren't Spring chicks any more.

We've seen the welded pipe fence. Its nice, but is way too much for our budget. Around here, the best fence is "woven wire", with "H-post" corners, like Southern has, and "T-posts" in between. We already put some in and really like it! We bought a 6" gas powered auger, to dig the fence posts, and will probably pay the teens, from church, to help us put the fence in. We have budgeted funds to do  least a couple of the 4 remaining acres.


----------



## Latestarter

Sounds like a plan has been made and is being followed, with minor adjustments as required   Man, can I identify with NOT being a spring chicken anymore... as well as the $$$ concerns! Haven't won the lottery (yet)! Seems like my plans have all been slowed down substantially because of those 2 tiny issues/concerns. Ah well... guess that just means we get to enjoy the "fun" longer, right? Glad your drought is over, been raining a lot here on the front range of Colorado as well. They haven't called our drought over, but I'm seriously ready for a few days without rain!

Lookin' great so far!  Happy for you folks!


----------



## Ridgetop

Devonviolet:  We are actually in Shadow Hills, about 15 minutes from Burbank near Sunland, in the hills.  Yes, we are also in our "golden years".  my huisband says it's called that because it takes all your gold to live in those years!  We built our pole barn from power pole cross arms about 25 years younger.  My husband worked for thepower company and they were moving their training center and disposing of hundreds of them.  This was before they were classified "toxic waste" because of the creosote.  He was off on disability on crutches but I drove the truck to the yard and loaded all those 12 and 14 foot 4x5's myself!  I can't believe now that I did it.  We brought home about 10 truck loads before we started on the pole butts 10' pieces of power poles).  I would help my husbband into the pole cat and he would use it to pick them up and load them in the truck.  At home my husband would tie a rope around the end of a pole, tie it to a tree and I would pull forward "unloading" the pole butt.  When the 4 kids got home we would roll them into one spot.  We brought home a lot of them too and used them to build retaining walls.  We had to use a jack hammer to dig the holes for the barn and the walls!

Good times!  And send some of your rain this way!   El Nino never showed up and we are still in our drought.


----------



## Devonviolet

I've been having trouble uploading photos, and today I was finally able to do it again. So, I wanted to show y'all that we are finally able to chain our goats out to browse on our too tall grass.  They aren't making huge progress though, because they are being so dainty about how they nibble at a blade of grass at a time.  

This is Leon on his maiden voyage. He was totally in heaven!  Initially we bought only one 15' dog tie out chain, because we weren't sure how the screw in anchor would hold in the soggy ground. It turned out the screw grabbed the wet clay (which is under 6-8" of sandy loam soil) and is holding tight. So, we went out and bought 3 more chains ($5.88 at the local farm store) and tie down anchors (on sale at Harbor Freight for $2.99 )




Here is Zan enjoying his browse, while the dog's look on through the fence.  You should have heard the commotion when we started taking the goats out of the livestock pen! they DID NOT LIKE us taking THEIR GOATS out of the pen! although they did settle down once the were hooked up th the chain, browsing contently. 




This is Little Guy. He is picked on most by the other goats (heat butted away from food and attention by us), and therefore most timid. We are working to let the others know he is special to us, however, he tends to not let use near him, and us a challenge to get a leash on to take him out to browse. The first time I took him out, he screamed, like I was killing him.    But, as soon as he realirealized there was grass to eat, he wasn't afraid anymore. 




Leon browsing. This shows how long the grass is and how pretty his coloring is. 



Leon and Zig browsing after getting all four chains hooked up. The challenge was to not overlap browsing area too much. The area they are browsing is a bit limited, because w have discharge sprayrs for the aerobic septic system, and thy can't eat that grass.




Leon and Zig again . . .


----------



## animalmom

Wow!  Belly deep in grass!  Must be goatie heaven!  You have given those boys a very good life.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They look like they're loving life!


----------



## Ridgetop

Make sure to check on them at least every hour to make sure they haven't wrapped a chain around a leg, or gotten tangled.  If you out each one in an area that doesn't overlap the others' area, you can move them again to cover the uneaten areas in between later.  Great pasture.  Why can't you use the aerobic sprayed grass for forage?  I never heard of that type of septic system - what does it do?  Will you have to cut and remove the grass in that area?  What a waste of pasture.  What is the reason?


----------



## Devonviolet

@Ridgetop - we can see the boys from the living room windows, if we go in the house. But, for the most part we only put them out to browse, when we are out there with them. We never leave them out if we leave the property and their chains can't get intertwined. We also take them a bucket of fresh water to siphon up, so they don't get dehydrated. Sometimes they drink and sometimes they don't.

Aerobic Septic was new to us when we moved to Texas. Since we have a LOT of clay here, water doesn't percolat down into the ground, like it does most places. Here on our land we have 4-8" of Sandy Loam on clay. The water tends to sit on top of the clay.  

So, this is my understanding of what they do. They set up 3 tanks. 
1.  Solid sewage waste which gets broken down (somewhat) by bacteria. Waste settles to the bottom of the tank.
2.  Water from tank 1 flows into tank 2 where floating small particles settle.
3.  Cleaner water is filtered (I think) and flows into tank 3. Pool Chlorine tabs are added to tank 3 to kill bacteria. Resulting "clean" water is discharged onto the lawn via 2-3 (we have 3) sprinklers.

We have been told you cannot spray this discharge on food for human or animal consumption - probably due to chlorine and or left potentially untreated bacteria. Many yards have 2 discharge sprayers. We were cursed with 3, which means less available growing area. 

So, we have to mow the discharge area separately, bag it and it goes out in the trash because we can't put it in the compost pile either.  GRRRRR!


----------



## OneFineAcre

The land doesn't "perk".  That's why a traditional system with leach field will not work.

The issue is the nitrogen content in the grass is too high for forage use.


----------



## Ridgetop

Thank you for the explanation.  We have a septic system, and we have clay too UGH!  However, we also have decomposed granite here and there throughout our clay and shale.  We had to drill an overflow for our septic system.  We went 40 feet down and hit a strata of decomposed granite - Hooray for us!  DG percs great. 

Thanks OFA - I understand the too high nitrogen content for forage.  But DevinV:  I don't understand the ban on using it in the compost pile.  If the nitrogen content in the grass is too high for forage, why can't you use it in compost?  Most purchased soil additives are high in nitrogen which is what vegetables, and alfalfa leach out of the soil.  Sounds like using an ultra rich nitrogen grass, mowed and chopped, would be ideal for a compost pile to add nitrogen to the carbon biodegradables like leaves, shavings and straw (animal bedding).  Unless there is a law against using it because it is from a human waste disposal system, I would think that grass watered by your filtered water would be safe.  The main problem would be that if the filtered and sprayed water is chemically treated to kill bacteria it might have the same effect on your compost pile, killing the beneficial bacteria needed to compost.  Is that why?  I know that some people won't compost horse manure right after they worm because they say the wormer kills the good bacteria and would affect the compost pile. ??? 

It sounds like a horrible system - can children play on the grass where the aerobic sprayers spray?  Is it safe for you to wlak on and mow?


----------



## Devonviolet

Those are all good questions @Ridgetop. The only one I think I can answer is that you are probably correct about not using the grass watered by septic discharge spray since it comes from human waste.
I wasn't aware of the resulting forage grass having too high nitrogen content.

I asked DH, and he said the human waste aspect is probably correct. Since people may not be consistent with the monthly chlorine tablets, there may be times the spray is too high in chlorine or too low - leading to higher bacterial load. We met one lady who forgets, so puts 6 or 8 tablets in every six months.  She is a prime example!

Also, to clarify . . . the second tank isn't filtered. It is where air is bubbled into the water. A regular septic tank is "anaerobic" meaning without oxygen. In that system the solid waste breaks down slowly. In the "aerobic" system, air is bubbled in to break down the waste that floats into tank 2 with the water from tank 1. By the time it gets to tank 3 the remaining waste has broken down and settled. The water in tank 3 should not have any solid waste, but still has bacteria, which the chlorine is supposed to kill. I suspect the spraying, as it discharges, releases the resulting chlorine gas, as it doesn't burn the grass. In fact the grass, in the discharge area is nice and healthy/green.


----------



## Ridgetop

Well, at least you have nice green lawn in the sprayer area.  It is too bad that you can't get some use from it but a pretty lawn is nice, and will helop the house stay cooler in the summer with evaporation.  We are having such a drought here that we are not allowed to water any lawns and they are all dying.  We can only water on certain days.  We took out our lawn and mist if the landscaping several years ago.  We put in weedcloth and wood chips and put the grandkids' play yard where the lawn used to be.  We have our veggies in raised beds with soaker hoses this year.  2 years ago I did the whole drip system on timers which was good for a while.  It is very labor intensive in the vegetable garden since most veggies are annuals and some I plant 2x a year in California.  Peas, and any of the cabbage family have to be winter plantings.  Redoing the drip system each time is a lot of work for not too much return.  Especially since we can't use as much water now.  The water department is cutting the amount we can use by a large percentage.  That is fine, but since we have been cutting back for the past year, this new enforced cut may send us to the laundromat!  There is only so much you can cut and still water your livestock, flush the toilets, and live.  If you have already been saving water, it is difficult.  It is fine for the people who haven't cut back on their usage, now they will have to stop watering every day but most of us that have ben careful will suffer with the new cutbacks.

You are lucky you will have a nice green lawn.  At least you can put your deck chairs there while you watch the goats play.  You can probably put in some flower beds too, just make sure you plant nitrogen loving plants.


----------



## Devonviolet

I'm so sorry you are having to cut your water usage so severely. It sounds like it has gotten really bad where you live.

I have lived in areas with drought conditions, and it is miserable. When we left California, in December of 1977, we had had drought for 3+ years. It started raining the day we drive to the airport. That was the beginning of the end of the drought.

In 1981, the EX, kids and I lived in the NW corner of Ft. Worth, TX and had 100 conseutive days over 100. I'm not sure if we were in a drought. But, that was one hot, dry, miserable Summer!

When DH and I moved back to TX, to be close to DD and her family, last June, we went back to visit my old neighbor's, who I had stayed in touch with. They had had drought for something like 5 years (?) I was sad to see that almost all the trees had dried out, no one took the out. They just let the fall over, dead in the yards, over fences and against houses. The grass had turned brown. and it was all really depressing.

When we came to Texas, lakes were well below normal levels - many by 10-20 feet. It was depressing to drive across bridges and see nothing but dirt. Now, there is massive flooding. There is actually a lake on the Red River (on the Texas/Oklahoma border) that is 20+ feet OVER normal levels. The last time we went over the Red River we mostly saw sand.

One of the reasons we chose to move to East Texas, was that the normal annual rainfall is 46". Where I lived West of the Metroplex, it is 32-36".


----------



## Ridgetop

EastTexas is lovely.  I love the fact that you have so much water and pasture.  Every location has it's problems and you will get to know and deal with them.  The flooding you have now is unusual and although terrible now will be over eventually and you will be back in your own little paradise.  California's drought will end when el Nino comes and then I will be worried about my barn flooding for several years (the length of an el Nino event).  I would love to move to east Texas, but unlike you who moved to be near your daughter, our 4 children all live within a mile of us now and so do our 5 grandchildren whom we see several times a week.  We can't give that up!  I just try to look on the bright side - no hurricanes like the islands, no volcanoes, no tornados, no blizzards, our earthquakes are rare and usually not life threatening.  Life is good!

Can you plant trees in the watered area?  Maybe do some research and see if the fruit from fruit or pecan trees would be dangerous if watered with the aerobic sprayers.  All that free water is sooo tempting! 

You and your husband have done an awful lot since moving there, especially with the weather problems that hit right after moving in.  I am holding my breath for the weather to clear enough for you to finish the chicken yard.  I am rooting for you to get those chickens out of your beautiful spare bedroom into the new coop!  LOL  As a 4-H mom who has had goats, ponies, and pigs wander into the house, and has kept sick goats, rabbits, and  poultry in the family room and attached garage temporarily, I sympathize with your problem!  You and your hubby almost have it licked! 

We have spent 30 years putting up fencing, buiding barns, sheds, etc. on our 5 acre property.  When we moved here it had nothing but the house on dirt.  The first spring when the ground showed green covering the kids ran out barefooted to play in the "grass" and even quicker ran back inside.  The green stuff was actually "Itchy weed" - a form of nettles!  We are still building here - my husband is repairing an old 12 x 12 goat shed and adding on to it to make himself a new rabbitry.  He loves breeding and showing rabbits and wants to get back into it now that the kids are grown. It never ends and really - who wants it too?  LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

Wow @Ridgetop, you and your husband have done a lit on your land too!  I've never heard of "itchy weed", but have experience with Stinging Nettles.  NASTY!

I have gardened in many different climates and planting conditions, from California to TX, to PA, to MN back to PA back to TX. 

In 2013, our last full Summer in PA Zone 6), we rented 2 garden plots (800 sq ft) that was FULL of rocks and thistle.  We cleared at least 15-20 - 5 gallon buckets of rocks and twice that of thistle roots. We also hauled all our water, in buckets, from a faucet connected to spring water source. By the time we cleaned out the the garden in October, the dirt was beautiful! Someone got a great garden the following year! 

Due to the clay being so close to the surface, here in Texas, we are planning to do raised beds with deep mulch. We are in Zone 8 here, so we can maintain some veggies throughout the Winter,  with mulch and hoop rows. 

Eventually, I want to have a greenhouse - I'm thinking a hoophouse with plastic, that can be rolled up, to ventilate and shade cloth. From what I understand, we have 2 growing seasons - Spring and Fall. July and August are too hot to grow most veggies.

No, We can't plant fruit trees in the septic discharge area. That's why I am so frustrated that they put in 3 sprayers instead of the standard 2 sprayers, which means less vegetable/fruit gardening near the house.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, we finally finished the chicken run and shelter!  

It was almost dark, before We got the chickens and Guineas outside last night.  But I had wanted to transfer them around dark anyway, to minimize trauma. Although, catching them, clipping the right wing (of the chickens), putting them in cages on the garden wagon, and carrying them past the curious goats and dogs couldn't have been a Zen experience.


 

 

 

 

 



This morning all was well. The chickens and Guineas were milling about like they had always been there. The dogs accepted the new chickens and Guineas, as if they had always been there. And the goats also seemed okay with their new neighbors. So, all is well on Devonviolet Acres!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Very nice


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks awesome!


----------



## Devonviolet

More photos from today. The sun was shining and not a hint of rain.


----------



## Baymule

YAY for you! No chickens in the house! It took almost a day to clean the room I had my feathered brats in! LOL so happy for you!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> YAY for you! No chickens in the house! It took almost a day to clean the room I had my feathered brats in! LOL so happy for you!


YAY, indeed!!! 

It took several hours to clean the wood chips and dust out. We still need to spray down and scrub the walls and woodwork. UGH! What a mess they made! If it doesn't come off, we may need to repaint.


----------



## Ridgetop

So happy for you that you finally have your chicken coop done!  And the rain has stopped!  Too bad about the possible repainting, but since the trim is already done, you might want to just cut in and roll on a new coat anyway.  since  you will just use the same gorgeous color, you don't have to worry about covering or bleed through and then it will be fresh and perfect again.  Also happy to see that your rain has eased up.  We felt so bad for all you folks with the terrible flooding that we saw on the news.

Can you contact a septic guy and see about changing your 3 sprayers over to 2?  Maybe your system was designed to work on 3 but maybe they just added an extra one and you could change it or even move it.  If not, you have a beautiful lawn that you don't have to pay to water and you can have flower beds.  Since you can't grown veggies there anyway, you won't begrudge the space to flowers! LOL  With our limited water, we have to choose between flowers and veggies.  I only put in a few drought tolerant plants that can exist without water once they are established.  My patio area used to be really pretty with ferns and blooming shade plants, but now the planters are empty dirt.  I plan to fill in some of my landscaping beds around the patio with concrete to provide more sitting space since I can't water anything.  Right now I have large resin deck boxes sitting on bricks in them where I store my lawn furniture cushions.  We used to keep the cushions on the furniture and just covered the furniture with waterproof covers in the winter but when we brought Rika home (our LGD) she was 18 months and a puppy.  She proceeded to eat all our hoses and furniture cushions!  We had to replace them for our annual 4th July party so in addition to _hundreds_ of dollars on cushions, we had to buy 4 huge resin deck boxes to protect them between parties.  She cost us a bundle but is worth every penny and actually we haven't lost any hoses in about a year now.  She is 3 and must have grown up.  Of course, she has a treasure trove in the barn of junk she has found in the gully.  Stuff that previous owners have lost or thrown away over the past 100 years keeps showing up - really old glass bottles, strange bits and pieces, and even an old Kewpie doll!  It would have been valuable but she had chewed off its hand!  No college fund for her!  LOL

If you are putting in raised beds, you can go to the Habitat store or a used building supply store and get old wooden frame windows.  The single pane windows are cheap because most places are requiring dual pane in new construction.  Lay them on top of your raised beds for an instant mini greenhouse or seed starter beds.  You can also use door hinges with removable hinge pins to mount them to the wooden raised bed frames.  Lift them during the day when it is warm and prop them open on a stake.  During the summer, you can pull the hinge pin and store the windows for next year.  This will work well to get as head start on spouting your seeds for the garden.  You can make the same thing with wooden 1x4s and clear plastic, but old glass windows will work, and although the glass can break, they will last longer than plastic which gets brittle in the sun and disintegrates.  Also, you can add sand to your clay to lighten it. Sand will change the structure of the clay, allowing it to drain, then add sawdust from the chicken coop and rototill it all in to enrich the soil like you did in your other garden plots.  You are right about building the raised beds though, it is far easier than trying to amend the current soil.   We finally did that here because of the gopher/ground squirrel problem.  We did raised beds with retaining block, put wire mesh on the bottom, filled the beds with soil, rabbit manure, etc.  Then planted and use soaker hoses for irrigation. The plants are the biggest and healthiest since we left the wonderful loam of our old house 28 years ago.  I have already taken 6 pickings of summer squash and zucchini and we have had several cool weeks of overcast.  The tomatoes are  in the same spot they grow every year, and although we add rabbit manure every year, they are not nearly as far along as the other plants.  It hasn't been hot enough for them yet.  I think the artichoke plants will soon be attacking the house!  I want to put in more raised vegetable beds.  My husband wasn't sure they would be that great but is thrilled (the artichokes belong to him) at how everything is growing and is making plans to put in more raised beds for vegetables now.  I read that raised beds are supposed to heat up sooner in cold weather areas too so you can plant sooner.


----------



## animalmom

You should be very pleased with your work; it is beautiful!  The birds look great, happy and fluffy.  All your hard work is paying off quite well!

Your guineas look real good... makes me want some, except for the rule of "NO new species."  Oh well I'll just have to appreciate the glory of guineas through you!


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks for your suggestions @Ridgetop.

I went in the room today, and was able to soften and wipe off some of the spots, on the walls. But some of the bigger ones just don't want to budge. So we will definitely need to repaint - and will use the same color paint.

We thought about asking about turning off one of the septic discharge sprayers, but for now have so much else going on we are going to wait to check into it. For now, I think we will plant flowers. 

Your suggestion to buy used windows, wouldn't be easy to do around here. We live way out in the country, and there don't seem to be a lot of building recycling places around here.   Actually, we are thinking we could use the hoop house kennel, that we are building for Violet while she is In heat. We could cover it with a tarp to keep the frost out and extend our growing season as a sort of greenhouse.

I'm not sure when we will be able to even start any serious planting of vegetables, with all the other projects we need to do. We are working on making compost though. With all the wood chips we used for the chicks, we got a good start. Just today, we were working on a project at church and realized there is a big pile of grass clippings, from cutting the large lawn. We're going to ask if we could take it to add to our compost pile.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @animalmom! Yes we are happy with how things are turning out. 

The birds are really healthy and all appear to like their new surroundings. 

The Guineas are an interesting lot!  It will still be a while before we let them out to free range, because we want them to know where home is, so they come home to roost and get food at night. But, I am looking forward to getting them out, so they can keep our bugs under control and be on snake patrol.


----------



## Baymule

My husband and I visited Devonviolet and her husband on Sunday afternoon. We had such a nice time. Their home is lovely and just perfect, it overlooks a Hayfield on one side and woods on the other. Beautiful views!

The new chicken coop is as cute as it can be. Dejoie and Violet are making good guard dogs, they sure barked the alarm when we drove up. In the short time they've been there, they have got a lot accomplished.

We drank ice tea and talked a lot. We had a wonderful time. They have been by to see us several times on their way back from Tyler, so a visit from us was overdue. We're so glad we went!


----------



## Baymule

DEO!!! Stupid auto correct!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sounds like ya'll had a great time!


----------



## Devonviolet

Spell check is going to be the death of me!  

YES!!! We really enjoy visiting your farm when we go to Tyler! And loved having you and DH here on Sunday! We have already become the best of friends!  We so enjoyed visiting with you both and look forward to more visits over home brewed iced tea on afternoons that are too hot to work. 

Right now Accuweather.com says it is 88° but feels like 109°! UGH!  This would be a good time for a visit over a frosty glass of iced tea!!


----------



## Baymule

Next time y'all come over I'll brew up some dandelion tea!


----------



## Hens and Roos

to help clean off the walls and if you can use it- you could try Windex.  A friend of mine told me to use it when we had to clean walls after a tenant moved out who had caged birds.  It worked pretty good to clean up, we did still repaint the walls.


----------



## Devonviolet

Hens and Roos said:


> to help clean off the walls and if you can use it- you could try Windex.  A friend of mine told me to use it when we had to clean walls after a tenant moved out who had caged birds.  It worked pretty good to clean up, we did still repaint the walls.


Thanks @Hens and Roos. 

I can't use Windex, because I have MCS (Multiple Chemical Sensitivity), and the chemicals in Windex (and all other commercial cleaners) make me sick. I make a non-toxic version All-Purpose cleaner that works well for a wide range of cleaning projects - Like Windows, oven, stovetop, refrigerator, bathroom, etc. I will spray that on and let it soften the gunk, it should work similar to your suggested Windex.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Next time y'all come over I'll brew up some dandelion tea!


Sounds yummy in this heat, 

I'll be right over!


----------



## Devonviolet

Our puppies are 7 months old, and in spite our best efforts, we have not been able to keep them from chasing our chickens. There have been no injuries, bit they seem to enjoy grabbing tail feathers and they have been seen holding the rooster down, licking him. Of course, this always happens when we are not close enough to discipline them.

We know that LGD ppuppies tend to chase chickens at this age, and as they get older, they begin to lose interest in chasing.

So, in an attempt to protect our chickens when we aren't around, we decided to put up a fence dividing the livestock paddock in half. We put up the 4 foot, welded wire fence, using T-posts, on Thursday. Yesterday, we made the 4 foot wide gate, which we attached to the same fence post, that the main gate is attached to.



 

 

 



When we let the chickens out of their coop, after the gate was installed, it seemed like they could tell that they were finally safe! 
After the chickens were in their coop roosting for the night, we closed them in, and opened the gate so the dog's could guard the whole area during the night. Win - Win!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What a great idea!  I'm sure your chickens are breathing a sigh of relief, lol!


----------



## Devonviolet

WoooHooo!  We got our first Chocolate Egg!

_DISCLAIMER: Try as I might, I could not upload any photos to this post.  _

Last April we bought six Marans pullets, which lay chocolate eggs.  The lady we bought them from couldn't remember for sure, but she thought they were hatched mid-Feb.  I was not sure about that, since our other pullets were hatched Feb. 24th and the Marans were considerably bigger, than the ones we raised from day old chicks. So, it seems they are older than she thought, since they would only be 4-1/2 months old if they were hatched mid-February.

Last week we finally let the chicks and Guineas in the chicken run out to free range with the older birds. I stood in the pen to monitor interactions.

The younger ones seemed to enjoy the freedom and weren't to interested in the older ones. Then the younger roo started hanging around Coco, the older roo, and chest bumping him back by his tail. I expected a fight, but Coco ignored him.

Then, Coco started doing his little mating dance around the Marans. He mounted one, but didn't make contact, because I could see her vent the whole time. What's up with that???  

One of the black Copper Marans was so funny!  When Coco started his dance and started going around her, she kept turning around in a circle, always facing him. He did a 360° circle and was never was able to get in position. He seemed to be thinking . . . HUH? what just happened???  

Once Coco started showing interest in the Marans, Red - our RIR (Rhode Island Red) hen, started tracking down the Marans and pecking them - like she was jealous. 

Then later, one of the gray Marans was hanging out in the coop, where the nest boxes are, and Red stayed in the coop, trying to chase her out.

Then yesterday, DH noticed her (the Marans) in the nest box. A check later turned up a very small chocolate egg! WooHoo! I told DH it looked more Milk Chocolate than Dark Chocolate. I hoping their EGGS get larger as they mature. I think they will. 

We bought straight run chicks and tried sexing them. We have been watching the younger chickens closely, and were glad that out of ten chicks we only had one cockerel, which started crowing about a month ago. The plan has always been to butcher any Roos we got.

Lately, Coco has been harassing our girls to the point that their backs and necks are raw. For some reason we can't keep the chicken saddle on them, and one of the hens has become almost neurotic, hiding under the nest boxes. When I pulled her out she started squawking. Coco came running and attacked me. A couple days later, DH was in the coop, and Neurotic Chick was hiding again. He didn't even go near her, and Coco attacked him. Then, the day we let the younger chicks out, we were getting them back into the run for the night. One of the hens got into the run and I knew she would be happier spending the night with Coco, on their roost. So, I picked her up to put her outside the run, and Coco tried to attack me again. I can't tolerate a rooster attacking us. So, We decided it was time to put Coco in the freezer. After all, we have decided We aren't going to hatch eggs, but rather are going to buy hatched chicks, at least in the foreseeable future.

I had been planning to butcher the younger roo (whom, BTW, had been seen attempting to mount one of the pullets).   But, not until it was older (maybe six months old). However, all the prep work is so involved, we didn't want to do just one bird. I did some research an several sites said they butcher when the cockerel starts crowing.

Since We had decided to butcher Coco, we decided to do the younger roo at the same time, even though he was on the small side.

So, Friday night we put them in their respective areas in dog crates, so they wouldn't eat an have food in their gullet.

The next morning DH was out by the animals. I looked out the window and it looked like the smaller roo was out. I hollered at DH and asked if the roo got out of his crate. He said it looked like he did.

Well, guess what? We checked the crate, and the roo was still in it! It turned out what we thought what was all pullets, actually included another rooster, that took longer to grow his comb and tail feathers! They must not have been in the same place, at the same time. They might even have both been crowing. So, we didn't realize there were 2 of them.

After that, I stood and observed the chickens for a long while, to see if we had any other roo's.  We have one that might be a roo, based on the size of it's comb. But, if you look at the older hens, it could be a hen.

I didn't want to make a mistake and accidentally butcher a pullet. So, we decided to just wait on that one, to see how it develops, as it matures.

Then today, I was watching the one that might or might not be a hen, and realized HE had rooster tail feathers!  DUH!   So, I continued to watch the other chickens and realized we actually have TWO more roo's!!! DRAT! 

I won't go into the details. But, suffice it to say, we butchered 3 roo's this past Saturday afternoon.  Coco was 4.10 pounds, the other two were 3.3 and 3.0 pounds

Oh well, we are planning to get a batch of Cornish Cross to raise and butcher in October, so we will keep these two to butcher at that time. You live and learn.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the Marans egg!  They should get bigger over time as the pullet lays more


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome on the Marans eggs!  I can usually tell a little roo by his roo feathers before I can tell by his comb.  And, if he starts crowing early - bonus!

Sounds like things are coming along in your corner of the world.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Awesome on the Marans eggs!  I can usually tell a little roo by his roo feathers before I can tell by his comb.  And, if he starts crowing early - bonus!
> 
> Sounds like things are coming along in your corner of the world.


Yeah, I should have known better, because I know the difference between roo and hen tails!   Well, I'm not going to beat myself up over it. Next time, I will follow your lead, @frustratedearthmother, ignore the comb and look at tail feathers!  And of course check to see which birds are crowing!


----------



## babsbag

I was playing catch up on your journal and read about the keet with the bad leg. I have raised quite a few keets, some from incubated eggs, some from Guinea Hens and I often have ones with bum legs. They start out fine, start limping and then their knee gets twisted and they walk with their leg out to the side. I mentioned it to the feed store owner when I was buying keets a few weeks ago and he said that I need to raise them on higher protein feed than I do chicks. He said to get game bird feed or turkey feed. Not sure that was your problem but thought I would share.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> I was playing catch up on your journal and read about the keet with the bad leg. I have raised quite a few keets, some from incubated eggs, some from Guinea Hens and I often have ones with bum legs. They start out fine, start limping and then their knee gets twisted and they walk with their leg out to the side. I mentioned it to the feed store owner when I was buying keets a few weeks ago and he said that I need to raise them on higher protein feed than I do chicks. He said to get game bird feed or turkey feed. Not sure that was your problem but thought I would share.


Wow @babsbag, thanks for letting me know. We lost a total of three keets - one just the other night. The first one was the one with the bum knee. The next one was a victim of pecking. We put it in a separate cage until it was healed up (not easy to do, because it hated being in the cage!) shortly after finally letting it out, one morning, we found it dead and partially eaten (flattened). So, apparently it got pecked to death overnight. 

The most recent one started crouching as it walked and this past Saturday morning, we found it dead with signs of pecking. Although, not as bad as the first one.

We had looked for Turkey/Wild bird seed, But couldn't get it at the local feed store. I think it is more expensive than lower protein chicken feed. The other problem, is how do you feed the Guineas and keep the chickens from eating it? We can't afford to feed 16 chickens, one turkey and four guineas on the more expensive wild bird feed. Of course, the chickens  wouldn't eat the Layer pellets if the expensive stuff is out.


----------



## babsbag

Feeding them separately would be impossible. They told me at the store that they could eat the same feed as the turkeys. I just looked at the tag tonight and the turkey starter was 26% protein. The price wasn't that much different but a 50lb bag of that would last me a long long time with only 10 chicks. Storing it mouse proof is my challenge right now.

Fortunately my 10 keets are in a brooder I just bought and my 17 teenager chicks are in a grow out pen that they are about ready to vacate. My biggest concern is that my chicken pasture is right next to the goat pasture and the small chickens can squeeze through the 2x4 no climb for quite a while. My LGDs do not take kindly to new chickens in their field; they are getting better, (at 2.5 and 5 years I would hope so) but I think that a keet would push them over the edge for sure.

I really should move the guineas into a pen in the goat pasture as I would love for the dogs to accept them. I have lost 3 adult guineas since I have had them, 2 to the LGDs and one to the Border Collies. Very frustrating to get them to adult hood only to have the stupid dogs kill them. I would like all of the Guineas to free range all of the time so they can eat the ticks and other nasties. The three adults I have do free range and sleep in trees but they never seem to wander into the really far off pastures, they stay pretty close to home; but always together. I only had two until a few weeks ago when a new one showed up at the fence. No other Guineas around that I have seen but it came from somewhere and it just moved on in. My birds were talking to it, pretty interesting to watch, and DH finally herded it to the right side of the fence and it just stayed.


----------



## Devonviolet

WooHoo!  THREE chocolate eggs today!
After learning that our Guineas need higher protein in their feed, we started checking with local feed stores, to see if We could find wild game bird feed, that is at least GMO Free, or (hope against hope - organic). Okay, I won't hold my breath. 

Not ONE feed store in our area sells GMO Free game feed.   However, now that I think of it, I think I remember @Baymule telling me about a feed store in Emory, between us and where she lives, where I might get organic feed.  I'll have to check with her, for more details.


----------



## babsbag

Feeding non GMO feed is $$$ for any animal. Disgusting that it costs more to feed "natural". Go Figure, you would think that the cost of the "treatment" would make that feed more money, not less.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> Feeding non GMO feed is $$$ for any animal. Disgusting that it costs more to feed "natural". Go Figure, you would think that the cost of the "treatment" would make that feed more money, not less.


Its a racket, I tell you!  Me thinks (based on what I'm finding at feed stores) that a move is afoot to take over the market.


----------



## Baymule

I don't remember about the feed in Emory. I've slept since then. LOL every day is a brand new day! Haha. There is a feed store in Van that is a game ranch, supposedly they have a feed store to offset their feed costs.  I'll check it out for you.


----------



## purplequeenvt

You could try feeding them yogurt or clabbered milk to up the protein in their diet. My chicks love clabbered milk.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I don't remember about the feed in Emory. I've slept since then. LOL every day is a brand new day! Haha. There is a feed store in Van that is a game ranch, supposedly they have a feed store to offset their feed costs.  I'll check it out for you.


Thanks for checking that out. Could it have been Mineola, rather than Emory?


----------



## Devonviolet

purplequeenvt said:


> You could try feeding them yogurt or clabbered milk to up the protein in their diet. My chicks love clabbered milk.


Hmmm . . . sounds interesting.

I've been making Kefir, from local organic milk. Maybe I will give it a try today. I'm paying $6/gallon. We've been going through 2-3 gallons a week, and I'm planning to start making Greek Yogurt and eventually cheese and butter. Makes me want to get some dairy goats even more. But, we still have several large projects, that need doing before we can get more goats.


----------



## Devonviolet

As most of you know, we moved to our beautiful five acre homestead in January, and started raising goats (to clear the remaining 4 acres of woods) and chickens for meat and eggs. This spring I noticed the large red wasps, with black wings, flying around the animal pen, and making paper nests in the eves, of our porch.

Since these red wasps seemed to keep to themselves, I stood back and observed. When it seemed they were leaving me alone, I relaxed and we seemed to have a peaceful co-existence.

Then, about a month and a half ago, we were walking up the front porch steps, and WHAM! My DH got hit on his little finger. I have never heard him yell the way he did that day! He ended up with an 1/8 inch sore on his finger, which swelled up and burned and itched for two days. After it happened, we realized there was a red wasp nest under the hand rail, right where he put his hand, going up the steps. After that, we cleared away the nest and I was careful not to put my hand on the rail. There was another nest in the eves, of the front porch, but they kept to themselves. I noticed an occasional red wasp fly around me, while I was on the porch, but they left me alone.

An interesting side note: I was on the porch one morning, talking to DH, who was on the standing on the ground, next to the porch. There was a red wasp flying around me, and then it was gone - POOF - disappeared! I didn't see it happen, but DH did. We had a large Banana Spider, with a web up near the eves, of the porch. The wasp got itself caught in the web, and in a split second the Banana Spider had nailed the wasp and was spinning a 1/2" wide swath of web strands, from it's rear end, wrapping the wasp in a cocoon type wrapping. When it was done wrapping the wasp, the spider went back to its post, as if nothing had happened. The next morning the wasp " cocoon" was gone. I'm guessing it made a tasty midnight snack.  

Fast forward to last Thursday. I walked out on the back porch, to call the kitties in. All of a sudden I felt something hit my hand, heard a crackling noise (like crumpled paper) and WHAM! I got hit with intense burning pain! I never even saw it! I looked at my hand and there was a red wasp! I screamed, shook it off, and ran into the house and got some ice in my hand immediately. After 5 minutes, of ice, I went online and learned that apple cider vinegar tends to neutralize the venom of the wasp sting. So, I soaked a piece of paper towel in it, and wrapped it with gauge, to keep it in place. While I had some intermittent sharp pain, for about 3 hours, when I took the wrap off, you couldn't tell I had been stung, and there was no more pain. Later, I went back out on the porch and found a 2" nest under the concave porch rail. Grrrr!

I thought DH had destroyed the nest, and as I went out to hang something on the clothes line yesterday morning, I proceeded with caution, checking where the nest had been. Nothing. So I went down the steps, and BAM, a red wasp hit my left hand! I screamed, shook my hand and ran down the stairs, thinking I had avoided a sting.
WRONG!!! It flew down and hit the inside of my left ankle! I frantically shook my foot and looked down. It was clinging to my leg, and stung me again! So, I brushed it off, screaming blood murder, because the burning pain was excruciating! 

Our LGDs, from across the yard, were barking their heads off. I'm sure they thought I was being murdered! When DH came running, they calmed down.

I ran in the house, screaming in agony, and grabbed a handful of ice, to put in a paper towel, so I could sit down and keep the ice on it. DH came in the house and soaked a paper towel in apple cider vinegar. When I lifted the ice, to put the vinegar on it, you can clearly see where it got me twice! I think the ice and vinegar helped, as the pain was a lot less and it didn't appear to be swollen. Later in the day it felt like a bad bruise with intermittent sharp pains. Ouch! This morning it is back to normal. YAY! 

It turns out DH did NOT remove the nest under the back porch hand rail. But, you had better believe it is no longer there NOW! I suspect that in the not too distant future, we will be buying a couple 8 foot lengths of 1X2" lumber, to fill in the underside of the front and back porch hand rails! AND we will be more diligent about destroying red wasp nests, before they can get very big!

There are those who say red wasps aren't aggressive. Like them, I used to have a live and let live approach. Now??? NOT SO MUCH!!! These suckers are very aggressive! I was trying to avoid them, and that sucker sought me out and attacked! The fact that I was near its nest most likely was a huge factor in the attack. But, I would have to side with the "Aggressive Wasp Camp" now! 

Then, yesterday afternoon, I stopped by a neighbor's house. They agreed that red wasps are very agressive, and their stings are VERY painful! But, they seem more agressive during the heat of Summer, and less so in Spring and Fall. Maybe they are protecting their baby wasps.

So anyway, for the time being, I'm steering clear of the back porch!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

And, of all the bees that I've ever been stung by - red wasps hurt the most.  When I was much younger and wore itty, bitty, tiny short-shorts I had the distinct displeasure of sitting on one.  It was very close to .. uh... um... a very sensitive place on my body and I've gotta tell you it hurt for days!  Guess I should have learned that vinegar trick earlier in life!

Hope you get rid of 'em for good!


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> And, of all the bees that I've ever been stung by - red wasps hurt the most.  When I was much younger and wore itty, bitty, tiny short-shorts I had the distinct displeasure of sitting on one.  It was very close to .. uh... um... a very sensitive place on my body and I've gotta tell you it hurt for days!  Guess I should have learned that vinegar trick earlier in life!
> 
> Hope you get rid of 'em for good!


YIKES !!!  That sounds AWFUL!!! It's amazing that any of us survive the traumas we are exposed to in life!


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm soooooo sorry but I couldn't help laughing.  I reallllllly tried not to.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> I'm soooooo sorry but I couldn't help laughing.  I reallllllly tried not to.


  

Sometimes ya gotta laugh, or you will cry! It sure wasn't funny at the time, though!


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry... I love my honey bees and look forward to having them around me and even landing on me. Wasps or hornets? If I SEE a nest, they are history!! Sorry for those of you who got stung. Oh, and just as an aside, there are easier (and less painful ) ways to kill a wasp besides sitting on it I'm sure it wasn't a picnic for the wasp either


----------



## Baymule

The nests can be in places that don't work too well in close proximity with people.  But they sure do good work in the garden, eating horn worms and other bad insects.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Sorry... I love my honey bees and look forward to having them around me and even landing on me. Wasps or hornets? If I SEE a nest, they are history!! Sorry for those of you who got stung. Oh, and just as an aside, there are easier (and less painful ) ways to kill a wasp besides sitting on it I'm sure it wasn't a picnic for the wasp either



I'm actually looking forward to having honey bees. They are _tame_ compared to red wasps!  

I have to agree with you about sitting on a wasp.  Not my choice for how to kill a wasp, that's for sure!     They are stubborn burgers. So, I suspect that sucker lived to sting another day!


----------



## Devonviolet

Good point, Baymule. I've heard wasps are deadly when it comes to hornworms.


----------



## Latestarter

Ok, so I know it's been a very busy summer, but could we have a brief/detailed update on the state of @Devonviolet  Acres? Hope Y'all are well and all the animals are doing great. Here we are welcoming in September! Wow, how time flies!


----------



## Vossfarm

Love your farm! Following!


----------



## Baymule

I can give y'all a small update. They have been working, dodging the ferocious heat, on their dog, goat and chicken pens. They have a safe enclosure for their chickens to roam in and a hoop dog house.  Their Marans chickens are laying and their chocolate brown eggs are not only beautiful, they make a tasty breakfast too! Thanks for the dozen eggs! LOL

They live about an hour from us and we met for lunch last week. Good meal, good friends, good time.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Baymule said:


> I can give y'all a small update. They have been working, dodging the ferocious heat, on their dog, goat and chicken pens. They have a safe enclosure for their chickens to roam in and a hoop dog house.  Their Marans chickens are laying and their chocolate brown eggs are not only beautiful, they make a tasty breakfast too! Thanks for the dozen eggs! LOL
> 
> They live about an hour from us and we met for lunch last week. Good meal, good friends, good time.


Thanks


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Glad to hear things are going well... this summer heat has been a beast hasn't it?  UGH!


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks @Baymule ! Glad things are going well (if slow) for them.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I can give y'all a small update. They have been working, dodging the ferocious heat, on their dog, goat and chicken pens. They have a safe enclosure for their chickens to roam in and a hoop dog house.  Their Marans chickens are laying and their chocolate brown eggs are not only beautiful, they make a tasty breakfast too! Thanks for the dozen eggs! LOL
> 
> They live about an hour from us and we met for lunch last week. Good meal, good friends, good time.


Thanks for giving the update, @Baymule!

We DID enjoy lunch with you and your D(sweet)H! Getting to know the two of you has been a joy!    We are going to be in your neck of the woods sometime soon, and will stop by to say "Hi". 

It's so cool that we embarked on this journey at the same time, and can share the joys and tribulations of learning how to homestead.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Ok, so I know it's been a very busy summer, but could we have a brief/detailed update on the state of @Devonviolet  Acres? Hope Y'all are well and all the animals are doing great. Here we are welcoming in September! Wow, how time flies!


Thanks for asking @Latestarter.

This summer has been a combination of "Hurry up and wait". With the extreme heat (our hottest day was 106°F with a heat index of 111°!), our days consisted of getting going early, to feed the animals and work outside until no later than noon. Then, we came inside with the A/C running for the remainder of the day. Evenings were still in the upper 90's with climbing humidity, although very little rain since the end of June. Feeding the animals, in the evening, was a challenge, but we got through it.

During the worst of the heat we took to freezing bowls of water to slip into the animal's water bowls a couple times a day. They seemed to appreciate it a lot!

@Baymule mentioned the hoop kennel we built. The dog a are 11 months old now.




That's Violet on the left and Deo on the right. He stands a good 5+ feet tall when he jumps up on the gate to greet us, and weighs 100+ pounds.

We are keeping a close eye on Violet, as she could go into heat any time now. We don't believe in spaying and neutering our dogs, so need to be extra vigilant that Deo doesn't get Violet pregnant. The hoop kennel was built to keep Violet safe from that.




It is 8X8X7'. We plan to put a larger, weather proof tarp on it, and still need to build a 2X3X2' corrugated sheet metal shelter (with shed style roof), to put inside, to protect from the weather. Right now we are feeding them in it, to make it feel more like home.

We have been wanting to free range our chickens. But, needed a gate from the chicken yard to the outside, so we didn't have to take the chooks through the goat yard. Once the hoop kennel was finished we could move on to putting in New, sturdy, gate posts, and building a new gate. We finally did that this week, and installed the gate yesterday! 





We opened the gate and . . , NOTHING! They had never free ranged and didn't know what to do. So, I got outside and started calling '' Chook, chook, chook. Then one by one, they started coming out into the yard.




My favorite Buff Orpington, Marigold, led the way. 





Putting them back into the chicken yard went amazingly well. I had save throwing their chicken scratch and black oil sunflower seeds, until it was time to call them in. Once I started calling Chook, chook, chook most of them came running. The rest came when we got behind them and started walking toward the gate.


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks for the pics and update!  Things are looking and sounding great there!   Grats on all that you've accomplished!   I only saw one guinea in the pics? Didn't you have a whole bunch? The dogs are looking really good!  That turkey looks like he's gonna be more than ready for thanksgiving


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @Latestarter! Some days it feels like we are spinning our wheels. But when we stand back and take it all in, we really have accomplished a lot. 

We have 3 Guineas left.  We started with six. One got sick at about 6 weeks, and we had to dispatch it. Another got pecked to death in a corner one night.  the 3rd one made the fatal mistake of flying over the fence, into the fence between the chickens and the goats and dogs.  Violet still cannot be trusted with the chickens & Guineas. She also got 2 chickens, who made the same fatal mistake.

I have photos of the 3 remaining Guineas on my camera. But I still need to upload them and send them to my phone before I can post them here.

We are working with Violet, to train her to guard the chickens, rather than play with them. I'm told that when she matures a bit - maybe by 18 months to 2 years - she will leave the chickens alone.

The Turkey actually came with the farm and is about 3-1/2 years old. SHE laid eggs. (4-6/week) for about 4 months this Summer and stopped when she started molting. She used to be the sweetest thing, but when she started molting she got a bit cranky, and stopped letting us pet her. We will see how things go. I really don't like getting pecked, in the back of my legs, when I'm not watching her. With Fibromyalgia, it really is painful!  If she continues to be crabby, she just might go into a stew pot. I'm guessing she weighs about 15 or 20 pounds, and figure at almost 4, she would be too tough to roast for Thanksgiving.

Next Spring, I'm thinking we might buy a few baby Turkey's for Thanksgiving when we buy some more Guineas. We have WAY too much going on right now to be brooding chicks.  I also want to find a couple MiniMancha does, to milk, before adding any more birds.


----------



## Devonviolet

Here are the photos I promised.








Here are some other photos that I got this afternoon, while watching the birds free range:


 

 






*******



These are the 5 New Red Sex-Links that we got to replace the two Marans Chocolate Egg layers that we recently lost. We found them on Craig's List and have had them for 2-1/2 weeks. I knew that the stress of moving them can stop them laying for a while. But I was hoping to start getting eggs after a week or so. I was getting disappointed since we weren't getting any egg, in spite treating them like little princesses. Well, this evening when I checked for eggs, I found one in the nest boxes that only the new girls have access to. WOOHOO!   we had fallen behind on egg production and I was starting to think I was going to have to hang this sign on the coop.


----------



## Devonviolet

Vossfarm said:


> Love your farm! Following!


I'm so glad you like my farm @Vossfarm!   How nice to have you following my journal. 

I can't promise frequent posts, though, due to limited internet and connectivity issues. But I will post as I am able.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Glad to hear things are going well... this summer heat has been a beast hasn't it?  UGH!


YES, @frustratedearthmother ! The heat was unbearable this Summer. Living further South than we do y'all probably had it worse than we did. I'm so glad it is over for this year!  Our temps are running in the upper 80's and next week are supposed to go down into the low to mid 80's. Now THAT I can live with!


----------



## goatgurl

just catching up with your journal.  your summer sounds a lot like mine but we both made it thru it.  your dogs are growing into beautiful animals.  my Maremma Katie is still by herself and working herself to the bone, ever faithful and always on watch.   and don't you love those maran and those dark brown eggs.   as a chocolate addict sometimes i wish they tasted like the dark chocolate they look like.  lol   I'm also so glad it has cooled down again.  it was almost to hot to work outside after 10 am thru most of july and august.  i guess i'll have to go over and do a little addition to my journal to let the world know what's been going on over here.   keep on keeping on and i'll look forward to your continued updates.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks for checking in @goatgirl. When you post your journal update, would you tag me? I would love to read it! 

Yes, I do love the chocolate eggs! We tend to use them as "gifts" when someone gives us something. Friends, from church, just "gifted" us with 3 truck loads of horse manure, for our compost piles, and recently have us 50 large square bales of old hay that their horses can't eat. They still have 20 more bales of hay, they want us to take to make room in their barn for freshly cut and baled hay. So they have gotten 2 dozen of "chocolate" eggs, and will likely get another dozen soon. You should see their eyes might up when we give them a dozen eggs.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Devonviolet said:


> Thanks for checking in @goatgirl. When you post your journal update, would you tag me? I would love to read it!
> 
> Yes, I do love the chocolate eggs! We tend to use them as "gifts" when someone gives us something. Friends, from church, just "gifted" us with 3 truck loads of horse manure, for our compost piles, and recently have us 50 large square bales of old hay that their horses can't eat. They still have 20 more bales of hay, they want us to take to make room in their barn for freshly cut and baled hay. So they have gotten 2 dozen of "chocolate" eggs, and will likely get another dozen soon. You should see their eyes might up when we give them a dozen eggs.


I wish I could get some but don't think any local breeders have them, I will check. This coming spring along with 25 meat birds and 15 future show Bantams I hope to get 5, or maybe 10 if I use chicken math, egg laying chickens


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes, Marans chickens aren't easy to come by. I was blessed to run into a lady at Lowe's who was selling 4 month old pullets for $14 we and I jumped at the chance. Bought six of them. When I lost 2 of them, I called her right away, but she won't be brooding eggs until January. So I put in my order for ten!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Devonviolet said:


> Yes, Marans chickens aren't easy to come by. I was blessed to run into a lady at Lowe's who was selling 4 month old pulleys for $14 we and I jumped at the chance. Bought six of them. When I lost 2 of them, I called her right away, but she won't be brooding eggs until January. So I put in my order for ten!


I am going to look I feel like I might have seen some


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Okay, I looked and YAY I found some local, now there is a hard thing my parents won't really want any more if they aren't completely for show and they are 2 hours away, I might have to see my brother's baseball schedule to see if it takes us down there, or wait for state fair next August. Anyways that is a succes


----------



## Devonviolet

YAY!!!  Absolutely!   Something fun to look forward to.   

Sometimes the best things in life are those you have to wait for. I had to wait three years to buy our little farm. Now that we have it, it was well worth the wait!  A lot of work! But SO awesome and worth the wait! Especially the goats, chickens and LGDs!


----------



## animalmom

@Devonviolet, it is good to see you posting again.  Missed you!

The dogs are huge!  What have you been feeding them?  What ever it is keep it up as they are incredibly beautiful, even silly Deo with his tongue hanging out.

Love the hoop kennel.  That is scathingly brilliant and can be used for many things... greenhouse, doe house, you could even put chicken wire on it and use it as an isolation coop for new birds.  You and your DH have done so many great things in a very short time.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks for chiming in @animalmom. 

So many times, I think of you when I am loving on my sweet goats.   Too often Zig and Zan and even his twin, Leon push poor Little Guy away when we are feeding them.

For the longest time Little Guy would avoid us and the other three goats, because they were always head butting him away from food or even attention from us. Then one day DH figured out, if we put down hay for the Zig, Zen & Leon in the loafing shed, they start chowing down, and don't notice that we put a pile of hay down _outside_ the loafing shed for Little Guy. He actually waits outside for his hay now, and comes up to us - well staying just out of reach. But he doesn't run away when we come near now, and will eat alfalfa pellet or sunflower seed treats from our hands. 





We do the same thing when we throw some tasty browse in for them during the day. The three bigger goats get a big clump, and then Little Guy gets HIS clump in another area.

I haven't posted many photos, of the goats lately, so here are a few more. Two of Little Guy:




Here he is eating Winter Rye last Spring.




This is a shot I just got yesterday of brothers Zig (the black one) & Zan resting together. Isn't it sweet?




Here is Leon resting just a few feet away.



And one of him with Violet. They love their tree stumps.



Isn't he a pretty boy?

Here is one of Zig & Zan & Leon together:




Yes, the dogs have gotten big and beautiful! We have been feeding them Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy food. When it turned hot, they both seemed to lose their zeal for eating. I know that does happen with LGDs, so I wasn't too worried. Around the same time,  I had offered them some whey, left over from making some cheese, and they went bonkers over it. I have been buying local organic cow's milk and making Kefir from it. So, I tried adding about 1/2 cup, of Kefir, to each of their food bowls, and they started getting excited about eating again. 

About the same time we started adding about 1-1/2 Tbsp of Brewer's Yeast to each feeding, to help with flea control. They love that too. We haven't had any problems with fleas all Summer. We did find a few fleas on the cats, who stay in our fenced backyard. But, since we started adding 1 tsp of Brewer's yeast and a couple Tbsp of Kefir to their food, no fleas and the nicest looking coat they have ever had in the 8 years we've had them since they were tiny kittens.

Yes, the hoop kennel is a brilliant idea. But, I can't take credit for it. Actually, @Baymule have me the idea. She has a similar one for her chickens. Just the other day, I found a YouTube video of a man building exactly the same thing for a greenhouse. He put a hinged drop open window in the back wall, and covered it with UV safe plastic sheeting. He also put a potting table along one wall. I like your idea of using it for a doe. I'm guessing you are thinking for kidding? And even for milking? There are all kinds of possibilities. We actually set up the back wall such that we could put another door and divide the kennel in half, for two separate "rooms" or even put chicken wire in the lower part of the doors and walls and brood chicks or use it for isolation, like you suggested.


----------



## Hens and Roos

thanks for sharing all the neat pictures of what you have done!  It's looking great


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looking good!


----------



## animalmom

Ya know, @Devonviolet, I'd swear they way you talk about them that you didn't love those little goatie guys of yours.  Just teasing you!  The boys look real good.  I'm thinking of what I could do with a hoop house like yours... it certainly has spurred my imagination.

Looking forward to cooler temps.  I've had it with the heat and flies this year.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @animalmom. I'm glad it shows. I do adore them! 

I'm done with the heat and flies too. Oh, and those blasted nasty Red Wasps!!! 

Well, I'm almost out of data on my phone, for the month. And I still can't get on BYH, using my desktop or iPad. So, I'm going to have to go offline for a week.   it's been fun checking back in, and I'm going to miss it. Be back in a week or so.


----------



## Devonviolet

A couple weeks ago, we bought a portable garage from Harbor Freight, to put over our hay, to keepit dry. Here are some photos of our new hay barn/garage. It is 10'X17'X9'3"h. It normally is $199.99. When we got it, it was on sale for $188.87. We used a 20% off coupon. So, we got it for $151.09. 

This is the framework, which we put up last week. Having the hay in place, made it a whole lot harder to assemble it from start to finish! Before we started putting the cover on we readjusted the bales, to make the pile more stable and compact.







Friends from church gave us the 70 square bales (24X36-48X18"), because their horses couldn't eat older hay and our goats can. We can also use it for mulch, compost and mud control, in the animal paddock, when it rains. Yesterday, after getting 4+ inches, even with hay spread on the ground, it was like a quagmire!

Tha above photo, of the frame was taken while we were putting the soil anchors on the 4 corners, to keep it from blowing away. We added the red rachet strap, in the middle (tightly attached to soil anchors), as an extra measure to keep the frame from coming apart in high winds. We also added self-tapping screws, to all the connections, per suggestions made in the Harbor Freight website, comments section, for this garage. It didn't seem all that strong at this stage. But, by the time we were through putting the cover on, it seemed like it could stand up to quite a bit of wind and weather.  Its hard to see. But, at this stage the back end piece was on. Next came the door end, and finally the hardest part - the one piece that made up both sides and the roof. The high winds, which preceeded the coming storm, compounded the issue.

Here it is, with the cover on and the door rolled up, showing the stacked square bales. We set the frame so the bales were all the way to the back and to the left side, with just enough room to walk on the right, so we can access the bales, to unload, since they are staggered/ alternating, for stability. We still have room to put our garden wagon, lawn mower and garden tools.







Here it is all finished and ready to stand up to wind and 7+ inches of rain. Not bad for $151, eh???







With all the rain and wind expected, we ce yesterday mstacked wood along all 4 sides to prevent rain from blowing under and getting the hay wet.

DH emptied the rain gauge at 4-1/4" (just since early in the morning), when he fed the animals yesterday  evening. I'm looking forward to seeing how much rain we get overnight. According to the Dallas weatherman, we should get 7-8+"  Its been pretty much steady all night. So, I'm hoping the rain gauge doesn't overflow.


----------



## Latestarter

WOW! SCORE! That's awesome!


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's great!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I wondered how bad ya'll were getting hit yesterday.  Our turn will be today... "they" say our rain could be measured in FEET between now and Monday!     Here's for hunkering down for the weekend!


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> I wondered how bad ya'll were getting hit yesterday.  Our turn will be today... "they" say our rain could be measured in FEET between now and Monday!     Here's for hunkering down for the weekend!



YIKES! THAT's a LOT of rain @frustratedearthmother! So far, we have gotten 7" in 29 hours and it is still pouring out there. DH is out there now digging shallow trenches, to divert some of our big puddles to drain out into the adjacent sorghum field. We had to do a LOT of that kind of trenching last Spring when we got so much rain. 

I have the news on now and they are saying Corsicana has gotten 20 inches in the past 48 hours!!

I'm sure glad we live out in the country, where the land is fairly flat and there is lots of dirt to absorb the rain, versus all the buildings, concrete and pavement in the big cities!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I keep hoping "they" are wrong!  So far this morning we've only had a short shower.  It's all around us though... 

I hear ya on digging trenches... been there, done that and will most likely be doing it again!

Ya'll stay safe!


----------



## Baymule

That turned out real nice! And a great big pat on the back for a job well done, plus beating the rain! The rain started here at 6 AM yesterday. By 8 AM this morning, we had 11 inches. Has been a slow drizzle all day. Everybody, stay dry!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> That turned out real nice! And a great big pat on the back for a job well done, plus beating the rain! The rain started here at 6 AM yesterday. By 8 AM this morning, we had 11 inches. Has been a slow drizzle all day. Everybody, stay dry!


Thanks Baymule.   We pushed hard to beat the rain, and the hay is staying dry! 

WOW! 11 inches! We had 4" yesterday and 3" this morning. It rained and drizzled all day, but the rain gauge didn't  change. So our total is 7". Which is fine by us. We need it to start drying out now, 'cause we have lots of work to get done.


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday and last night was a slow drizzle. Got another 2" for a total of 13" !! We had a work weekend planned, some neighbors were coming to clear for putting up the barn and we were going to get the poles set too. Oh well, rather have the rain, we'll work next weekend. If I can just get the poles up, rafters and steel roof on, I'll be delirious! DH and I can get the sides on ourselves, but we need help on getting started.


----------



## Devonviolet

I can't wait to see your pole barn! I just might have to look for used telephone poles on Craig's List.

We ended up with 8", in 48 hours, Which is respectible. But nowhere near your 13"!!!


----------



## Baymule

Looks like we'll get rained out this weekend too. I really, really want to get a real barn put up before winter. Even if it is just the poles and a roof.

I have serious barn envy. And it doesn't have to be a fine big barn, just ANY barn gives me barn envy. I guess the only cure is my own barn.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bummer!!!  I'm feelin' that ol' barn envy too! Only ours isn't just outta reach, like yours is!  We have a lot to do before we can even begin to drool over getting it started.


----------



## Southern by choice

Hey you! See you have been on! Me too! 

Was wondering if Violet had her first heat and how that went! Hadn't talked in a while! Hope all is going  well. Love the pics of the boys! The dogs sure have grown. 

Had some family just moved down to TX. They were there years ago and are just getting back as they say. 
Not sure where they are though.  I should probably know that huh?


----------



## Devonviolet

Hey @southernbychoice. Yes, it _has_ been a while. I can't get on BYH tooo often because of liimited data. Grrr!  

It's good to see you back on BYH. So, it sounds like you are feeling better. You have been in my prayers. 

We have been busy, trying to get things finished before it gets cold. I've been struggling with severe arthritis in my ankle, and that has really slowed progress, and the pain left me exhusted. I finally gave in and went to see the foot doctor, who gave me a shot. This morning, for the 1st time in weeks the pain is bearable. So, I am hopeful that we can step up the progress.

No, Violet hasn't gone through her first heat yet, but we are seeing signs that the time is getting close. They just had their first birthday, so she is definitely due!

They are both putting on their Winter coat. It is showing most on Deo. He is looking a lot like a polar bear.  I just took these the other evening when we were feeding the animals. We were losing light, so the clarity isn't the best.





He is such a cuddle bug! 








We haven't weighed them lately. Violet was weighed last at about 7 months and weighed 87 pounds. Deo last got weighed at 9 months, at the vet's office, for HeartGard dosing, and he was 97 pounds. It was so traumatic, for him (to take him away from Violet & his goats), we haven't done it since. A couple weeks ago I bought a livestock scale (weighs up to 400 pounds), but we have been too busy to set it up to weigh the dogs and goats. The plan is to get them on the scale and distract them with treats, to get them still long enough to register a weight. We'll see how _that_ goes.


----------



## Latestarter

Your pups are beautiful! Glad the ankle is at least tolerable. Always more to do... never ending chores.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They have really matured into beautiful dogs!


----------



## Hens and Roos

they look so fluffy!  Very nice looking pair!


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Your pups are beautiful! Glad the ankle is at least tolerable. Always more to do... never ending chores.


_That's_ for sure!  Taking care of livestock is definitely a full time job! BUT, _very_ rewarding! There was a time when raising animals and homesteading wasn't _even_ on the radar. Now, I wouldn't have it any other way!!!


----------



## Latestarter

Kinda funny really, how our viewpoints and outlooks change as we get older. I've always loved animals, but never really considered a "farm life" or "homesteading" until I started getting older. Now I wish I could afford to do it right! Had I started earlier in life when I could have afforded to build into it, I'd be set now. Ah well... working toward the goal now. Just a lot slower than I wish...


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Kinda funny really, how our viewpoints and outlooks change as we get older. I've always loved animals, but never really considered a "farm life" or "homesteading" until I started getting older. Now I wish I could afford to do it right! Had I started earlier in life when I could have afforded to build into it, I'd be set now. Ah well... working toward the goal now. Just a lot slower than I wish...


True! Oh so true!!!   

The way I see it, I can't do anything about the past. So, I work with what I have in the here and now and plan for the future.

An interesting thing we have learned about "planning" for the future, is that plans on paper can be mulled over, adjusted and fine tuned, to better suit our needs. 

If we decide we want to do something, and do it right away, we usually realize later it would have been better if we had done it differently. Planning ahead usually prevents that.

That's my two cents . . . spend it wisely!


----------



## Baymule

@Devonviolet next time you and DH stop by, we might actually have the beginnings of a barn. We can move our lawn chairs in it and drink our iced tea so ya'll can enjoy the "barn ambience"  

On other news, we spent the afternoon building a hog hut. Still need to put the back and sides on. My DH had the brilliant idea of extending the roof to give the pigs some extra shade. Our neighbor, Robert came over and we all worked on it. It is turning out to be one solid, nice hog hut!  The floor is a 8'x4' sheet of plywood (on runners) and the roof is two sheets of plywood. We bought a water tub last night at Tractor Supply in Mineola. We are picking them up Friday morning, just in time for another deluge of rain. At least they will have a nice dry hut to get in. Going to put a shingled roof over the plywood. The back sticks out 10" so rain won't run down the back. Got to get some shingles tomorrow. I think I need to get several cans of ridiculous bright paint so our grand daughter can splatter the plywood to her hearts desire......me too 

Still need to build them a feed trough. Oh well, if I don't get it done, I can always steal one of the rubber tubs from the horses and substitute a bucket. Then the horses will have the added benefit of kicking the bucket around. 

Your dogs are looking so good. They are beautiful!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> @Devonviolet next time you and DH stop by, we might actually have the beginnings of a barn. We can move our lawn chairs in it and drink our iced tea so ya'll can enjoy the "barn ambience"
> 
> On other news, we spent the afternoon building a hog hut. Still need to put the back and sides on. My DH had the brilliant idea of extending the roof to give the pigs some extra shade.  it. It is turning out to be one solid, nice hog hut!   We are picking them up Friday morning, just in time for another deluge of rain. At least they will have a nice dry hut to get in.  I think I need to get several cans of ridiculous bright paint so our grand daughter can splatter the plywood to her hearts desire......me too
> 
> Still need to build them a feed trough. Oh well, if I don't get it done, I can always steal one of the rubber tubs from the horses and substitute a bucket. Then the horses will have the added benefit of kicking the bucket around.
> 
> Your dogs are looking so good. They are beautiful!


I'm so glad y'all are finally getting your barn started. I can't wait to see it, and enjoy the ambiance! 

Your pig hut sounds awesome! Its a lot like the shelter we put in our chicken run. 

For our dog shelter - in the new hoop kennel, we are planning to buy some of that discounted siding remnants, that you put us on to ($1.60/linear foot! ) for the sides, and top.  

I like the idea of putting it on runners. We decided to add that to our new shelter now.  

That's a cool idea to do splatter paint with your grandaughter, like you did on your coop at your house down South. What a sweet memory maker that will be! Make sure you have DH get lots of photos of the 2 artists in action.   Oh, and while you're at it, make sure you get pics of the horses kicking the bucket around. What a hoot!


----------



## Baymule

Dadburnit! Asphalt shingles are $22 a bundle!  Not a square, but ONE bundle! Needless to say, we didn't buy them. Instead I used some used tin. It was supposed to be 8', but one end was rusted and eat up on all of them. So I cut 2' pieces with tin snips and covered the bad ends.  The hog hut has a nice tin roof now, sides on it and looks good enough to sleep in it myself!


----------



## Devonviolet

Yikes!    That's spendy!! I've never bought shingles before.  For a split second I thought I might put shingles on our dog shelter. NOT! I changed my mind real fast, with them at that price!  Sounds like you solved your problem, with that used tin.


----------



## Mike CHS

Shingles and metal roof panels wil give you sticker shock.  We put a new roof on our place last year and had planned on going with metal until we priced it out.  I and my pocket book like the look of shingles now.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> Shingles and metal roof panels wil give you sticker shock.  We put a new roof on our place last year and had planned on going with metal until we priced it out.  I and my pocket book like the look of shingles now.



Last time I bought shingles was after hurricane Ike dropped a huge oak tree on our house. All of a sudden shingles were like buying gold, roofer wanted TWELVE THOUSAND AMERICAN DOLLARS to re-roof the house. Oh HE11 NO!!! I found seconds in another town, 100 miles away for $42 a SQUARE! And they were architectural shingles to boot! they were discolored on the top where they get covered up anyway. Me and a guy from work tore off the roof and re shingled it, took 3 weekends. AND we got it done for less than $5000!!!

Ok, to keep from high jacking Devonviolets thread, I posted how I built the hog hut in the fence and housing forum.

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/hawg-hut-or-goat-or-sheep-or-dhs-new-digs.32088/#post-403117


----------



## Devonviolet

Quote @Baymule:
All of a sudden shingles were like buying gold, roofer wanted TWELVE THOUSAND AMERICAN DOLLARS to re-roof the house. Oh HE11 NO!!!

  I LOVE it! - Oh He11 NO!!!  You crack me up!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

It's pouring rain, and we have wind gusts up to 35 mph. But, this morning, I looked out the window at 7:00 AM, and was blown away by a blood red sunrise! 

It was amazing! @Baymule said it well, "God's paintbrush!"

Here are 3 different shots I got of the same sunrise.


----------



## Baymule

Breathtaking beautiful!


----------



## Latestarter

red in the morning, sailors take warning...


----------



## Devonviolet

Good point Latestarter. We have had lots of wind and rain today (Friday) and tonight. Had we been on the ocean, the weather would have wrecked havoc with boats on the water.


----------



## Devonviolet

I have a broody chicken question.

Before y'all tell me to go to Backyard Chicken . . . I did.  I found what I thought was going to be as good thread. However only a couple veteran chicken peeps responded in 2 different threads, without completely answering my situation. The balance of both threads consisted of newbies asking questions (similar to mine) that never got answered.  And, I have asked questions on BYC before that never got answered.    So, I thought I would have better success asking my wonderful friends here in BYH!  

About a month ago we noticed that one of our young hens had gone broody. She is a smaller red & white hen, that I'm told is Blue Laced Red Wyandott.

Since she is not our preferred breed, I took her eggs & put five of the chocolate layer's (Marans) eggs under her, and she was consistently brooding the eggs, knowing if we get pullets, they won't really be chocolate layers since our Roos are Buff Orpingtons.

In the beginning I never saw her leave the nestbox. So, I put some chicken scratch mixed with black oil sunflower seeds (BOSS), and later crumbles. She always scarfed it up, and I checked her crop, which was always full. However, I wasn't sure she was getting water, so I put her next to the waterer and she siphoned it up! Since then we have seen her, once a day getting out of the best to eat, drink and go out in the yard for a few minutes. Then she is back on the nest.

Here is our broody hen in her nestbox, and a shot of 4 of our 7 nestboxes, occupied.









For the first few days she was laying an egg a day, (in addition to the 5 that I put under her) and I took those for us to eat. After 4 days that stopped. Every day, when I was collecting eggs, I checked under her and continued to find 5 eggs . . . until yesterday (day 20), there were 4 eggs, but no chicks. 

Today, the hen was on the nest, as always. This time there were 3 eggs, and one fully developed chick, that was fluffy &  warm, but obviously not alive. The shell from that chick was nowhere to be found. The dead chick was way in the back of the nestbox hidden in the hay. 

Since this is my first time letting a broody hen raise chicks, I'm not sure what is going on here. Yesterday I was puzzled as to what happened to the 5th egg. After the new chick's shell disappearing, it occurs to me that maybe that egg, from yesterday,  (and the shell from today) got pushed out of the nest. I will have to take a close look in the hay, on the floor, in the morning light.

Any thoughts on this?

Another question I have is about what to do once the remaining 3 eggs hatch? That is assuming they survive.  The hen is brooding the eggs in our normal nestboxes that are about 2-1/2 feet off the ground, sitting on a shelf that the girls can walk on, and roosts for transitioning from floor level up to the boxes. I really don't want chicks falling out of the nestbox, and not surviving.

We are thinking we need to give the mama hen some space in the shelter that we have in the chicken run. It is 4'X8'X3'h. We could put a hinged 2-sided 3' high, chicken wire divider, in the shelter, to keep the others away, and allow the chicks room to roam. That way they will have chick starter the 1st few weeks, without the others eating it. We can also put electrolytes in the water the first few weeks.

One thing the thread on BYC said was to move the mama & her unhatched eggs and/or new chicks to the new home after dark. We already knew to do that.

Is there any thing else we need to know?


----------



## Latestarter

Seems to me like you have it pretty well covered. I can't tell if the present nest buckets are bolted down... If they aren't, you might consider just picking the entire thing up and moving the bucket... hen, eggs, chicks and all to the floor inside that enclosure. If momma needs the calcium, she may have eaten the egg shell(s). Wonder why the first chick died? Did you see any peck marks or damage to it? It might have just gotten smothered...

Good luck over the next several days and hope the rest hatch out and survive for you. If you think momma is gonna kill the chicks, you might consider taking the rest from her and finishing the incubation yourself indoors.


----------



## Ferguson K

You'd be surprised how many chicks hatch under a broody and get smothered. Is thus her first hatch? She may have stepped in it. Or sat on it to hard. There's a different squat mama hens have to learn to keep their broods alive 

She may well have eaten the eggshells. The first chick may have been knocked out of the box if she got down to eat. The second chick may have chilled. Lots of variables to assume. 

Put mama on the ground. Bucket and all if you can.  She will do the rest.


----------



## Baymule

Have the other eggs hatched yet? If this is your first broody and this is her first time to brood, just the fact that she sat and two hatched out is victory in and of itself. I know it might not feel like victory with two dead chicks, but consider it success in her getting that far. Now we'll cross our fingers for the other three.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hmmm, I really have no idea. I can answer most chicken questions but am stuck with this one


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I agree with @Latestarter & @Ferguson K 

Like the others said, the chick could have died many ways. With the missing egg, it could have gotten knocked out of the nest or the chick hatched and fell out and the other chickens ate it. Kinda gross, but have you ever seen chickens eat mice? Chicks would be no different if they don't have a hen protecting them.

Some hens eat the eggshell after the hatch, so its not something I would be worried about. Keeps the place clean and is generally not an issue  

Hoping the other chicks hatch with no issues! 

LOVED the sunrise pic BTW!


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks y'all, for your comments on my dilemma with the Broody hen. @Goat Whisperer, it turned out the shell, for the dead chick was in the back of the nestbox.

I'm so glad you liked my shot of the sunrise. Me thinks this was one of those "once in a lifetime" shots. Many years ago, I saw a cool fog scene out my bedroom window, as I was going to bed. It was so cool, that I got my watercolors out and stayed up way past midnight to paint it. I was so glad I did, because I never saw it look like that again. 

I'm starting to think we aren't going to have any chicks. I tried candleing the eggs today. They are light chocolate eggs, so it was not easy to tell. However, it did appear that I could see a redish light through the shell, meaning no chicks. 
Regardless, this has been a good learning experience.

Now the big news is that Violet is finally in heat at 12-1/2 months. We realized that on Monday morning, when we saw her discharge. Since she and Deo are litter mates, we have to make sure she doesn't get pregnant.

We tried putting her in the hoop kennel we built for just such an occurrance. Both she & Deo went crazy, with Deo running circles around the kennel. They just wouldn't calm down, until Violet was let out.

After considering a couple different options. We decided to try putting Deo in the chicken yard, with 2 of the goats and Violet in the goat yard with 2 of the goats. The two yards are divided by a 6 foot fence, yet they would be able to safely be close to each other, since they are so closely bonded.

We spent a good part of the day with them, to satisfy ourselves, that they were okay with this arrangement, and it seems they are going to be fine with it. This is a good thing, since heat can last 3 weeks.

Here they are laying a couple feet apart with just a fence between them.View attachment 12266

Once we had them separated, we realized the 2 goats with Deo (twins Leon & Little Guy) didn't have a shelter, to protect them from the coming rain on Wed.  So, after discussing a couple different options, We opted for a 3-sided shed using the back of the chicken coop as the back of the shed, making it more of a lean-to, than a real shed..

By the time we actually started working, we only had an hour and a half of daylight. For simplicity, we made it 4X4X4, with a recycled wood floor (scrounged 1-1/2" subfloor, from our neighbor's burn pile.) and a 4X8' sheet of recycled plywood, that DH had painted last summer. We also had 2 scraps of metal siding, from the original chicken coop roof. Other than the cost of screws (which we always have a couple boxes of), we only paid for 4 - 8' 2X4s. Less than $10. Not bad for a last minute project, eh?

We finished the floor & 2 side walls Monday night, in the light of our new LED yard light on a 12 foot pole. We were so exhausted, we called it quits for the night After putting hay on the floor.

On Tuesday, we finished bracing, and put 4X1' triangle pieces on the side walls, to allow for a sloped roof. And finally screwed the metal siding to the roof.

We were just blown away with how quickly and cheaply our goat shed went together! Due to previous plans, and an unscheduled visit with our neighbor, We didn't get started until later in the afternoon. By the time we finished, it was too dark to take photos. But I will take some photos tomorrow and post them.


----------



## Baymule

I love projects that are low cost and go together quickly! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

It's amazing what you can do when you "have" to, huh?


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> It's amazing what you can do when you "have" to, huh?


THAT'S for sure!


----------



## goatgurl

poor babies having to sleep so far but so near to one another.  looks like it is going to work tho.  good going on the goat shed.  i love a low cost/no cost project.


----------



## Devonviolet

It was a bit gray and drizzly out this morning. But I was able to get, a few shots of our new goat shed. It took me all day to post this though, because I had to attempt, multiple times, to upload these 3 photos. I was just about ready to give up, and after waiting several minutes for each photo, they finally uploaded.  




 We still need to finish painting the bare wood, but the animals keep sticking their noses in the way. 




Here, Leon jumped up to nibble on the tree stump bark just as I was ready to snap the shot.




Here's Deo checking out the new goat shed.

Later, in the day, we had some heavy showers. DH & I were in the pasture behind the chicken coop, and were pleased to see Deo & Leon in the goat shed. There was room for Little Guy. So we were puzzled to see him around on the front side of the coop, in the pouring rain.


----------



## goatgurl

maybe little guy didn't think there was enough room or leon convinced him there wasn't.  it looks great btw, good job!
and i have been having the same problem posting pictures on here.  some times i have to try 4 or 5 times and sometimes they load on the first try.  makes me nuts.  also have a problem with the site logging me out.  when i want to post something it says i have to be logged in to do that so i have to start all over.  aarrrggg


----------



## Devonviolet

You could be right about Leon not letting him in. He was the runt, of the 2 litters, and gets head butted a lot. Leon tends to be nicer to him than Zig& Zan. I hope we didn't make it too small.


----------



## Ferguson K

Looks great!


----------



## Baymule

Progress comes in small steps. We get out there and bust our butts, look back at the end of the day and feel proud of ourselves. Your goat shelter looks good. Now give yourselves a good pat on the back.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Progress comes in small steps. We get out there and bust our butts, look back at the end of the day and feel proud of ourselves. Your goat shelter looks good. Now give yourselves a good pat on the back.


Thanks @goatgirl, @Ferguson K, and @Baymule. 

Yes, we do bust our butts, and sometimes come in, at the end of the day, feeling worn out. But, we _can _look back and feel proud of a job well done.


----------



## Ferguson K

My husband and I have been transforming our place for two years. Two years ago I wouldn't have invited anyone over. At all. Now? I slap that photo album out and if anyone can't see the changes we show them.

My grandmother taught me to take lots of pictures. Life is constantly changing.

So, take time to take pictures and remember!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, most of my questions about the Broody hen are resolved, if not answered.

I decided that today was the day to open the unhatched eggs.

Yesterday we were down to 2 eggs. Not a sign of a chick or its shell, from the missing egg. So, what's happening to the disappearing eggs remains a mystery. 

The hen was off the best, so I figured it was time to see what was going on with the eggs.

It turned out one egg wasn't viable. We had stinky gray liquid and firm gray yolk. The other one has a mostly developed chick, which was red in color (not enough skin to survive although, it did have some feathers. It filled the egg shell, but some organs were still outside its body. I'm guessing it died about a week ago, which would have made it at 21 days in development.

It was a learning experience. And for now, if one of our hens goes Broody, we will be collecting eggs, and hopefully it won't stay Broody for long.


----------



## Latestarter

You might consider letting her (The one that just finished) have a second go at it as from my understanding, a lot of broodies don't do so well the first time around but learn from their mistakes. Sorry the first time round didn't work out so well. Didn't you say there was one live chick?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'll bet she'll want to try again in the spring.  I've gotta say that when a broody does a lousy job it's heartbreaking....but when she gets it right it's so awesome to watch the little family grow.

Next time... if there is a next time... you might consider trying to isolate her nest so that the other birds can't get in there and disturb things.  Laying hens aren't as careful as a broody hen and they can be responsible for a lot of egg damage.  They'll all try to lay under her so she can do all the work, lol!


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> You might consider letting her (The one that just finished) have a second go at it as from my understanding, a lot of broodies don't do so well the first time around but learn from their mistakes. Sorry the first time round didn't work out so well. Didn't you say there was one live chick?


We have so much going on right now, DH doesn't want to give it another go until next Spring.

There was what appeared to be a live hatch. But, by the time we found it, it was dead.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> I'll bet she'll want to try again in the spring.  I've gotta say that when a broody does a lousy job it's heartbreaking....but when she gets it right it's so awesome to watch the little family grow.
> 
> Next time... if there is a next time... you might consider trying to isolate her nest so that the other birds can't get in there and disturb things.  Laying hens aren't as careful as a broody hen and they can be responsible for a lot of egg damage.  They'll all try to lay under her so she can do all the work, lol!


You have a good point, @frustratedearthmother. Next time we will put her in a separate nestbox, in the back half of the chicken run shelter. I have seen chickens trying to get into an occupied box - even when there are empty nest boxes available. Although I only ever saw our Broody hen in the end box, where she was brooding her eggs.


----------



## Ferguson K

Chickens are funny. They'll stand in line and complain to use their favorite box instead of going to another box.

If the broody hen was in the favorite box, then they would've all but destroyed her attempts.


----------



## Baymule

Come spring time, you will probably want to to let her try again. After all, the hen is setting the eggs, it's not like YOU have to cuddle eggs under your butt.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Come spring time, you will probably want to to let her try again. After all, the hen is setting the eggs, it's not like YOU have to cuddle eggs under your butt.


----------



## Mike CHS

I really like what you guys are doing and I truly understand the feeling of accomplishment.  It is really nice when every little thing that gets done makes a major difference.


----------



## Devonviolet

After being told by the previous owner, that the RIR hen and turkey hen were 3 years old and had stopped laying, we resigned ourselves to not getting eggs. 

Then one day last March we found a chicken egg in the chicken coop. WOOHOO!
 
Shortly after that we build our 8X8 coop, in anticipation of getting more chickens. We then got 2 Buff Orpington hens, who were regularly giving is eggs. 

One day, I think in Early April, I was collecting eggs and lo & behold there was a big turkey egg!  WooHoo! we were so excited! For about 4 months we got 4 or 5 turkey eggs. 

Then, in August she started molting & getting crabby. At the same time she stopped giving us eggs. Here she is looking pretty scraggly when she was molting:





When she was molting she wouldn't let us pet her, like she had done before. Once her feathers grew back she started letting us pet her again. 

I figured since she didn't lay last Fall thru Spring, we had seen the last of her eggs until Spring.  

Much to our surprise, last week, I found a turkey egg in the shelter in the chicken run! So far, since then, we have gotten 5 eggs. Then today, she gave us a HUGE egg. Ouch! That had to hurt!   Here is a photo showing normal & humongous turkey eggs:


----------



## goatgurl

poor turkey girl.  you're right, that had to hurt.  my older hens are starting to molt now and look pitiful.  i have almost 50 chickens and am not getting even 1 egg a day.  old girls molting and young ones haven't started laying yet.  i sure wish they would hurry.


----------



## Devonviolet

Hey @goatgirl,  my heart goes out to you! 50 chickens & no eggs! How frustrating! I remember how hard it was when my Spring poults were guzzling the feed & not giving us eggs.

Here's a sign for you to hang on your coop:


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I resorted to putting lights in the barn.... I've got customers who are clamoring for eggs.  I went from getting an egg or two every now and then to getting a whopping 15 yesterday!  About the same time I also started feeding fermented feed.  Whichever one is working, or maybe both, I don't care - I just care that I'm getting a few eggs again.


----------



## goatgurl

unfortunately getting lights to my hen house would involve a very, very long extension cord.  patience is a virtue.  I'm glad you mentioned the fermented food FEM.  do you think it is really helping?  I've thought about feeding it but am not sure it is worth the hassle.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'd like to think it's helping!  But, I wormed my birds, started lights and the FF all around the same time.  But, the birds look great and they're laying - so I'm not sure what it is that's working - I'm just glad something is.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

sorry, double post...


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> I resorted to putting lights in the barn.... I've got customers who are clamoring for eggs.  I went from getting an egg or two every now and then to getting a whopping 15 yesterday!  About the same time I also started feeding fermented feed.  Whichever one is working, or maybe both, I don't care - I just care that I'm getting a few eggs again.


I think it's the light


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I can't disagree with that.  Lighting is the one thing out of the three variables that has actually been proven to improve laying.  But, the FF and the parasite treatment have the girls in much better shape.  Might be a combo...who knows?   That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Ferguson K

All of my birds look like they've been through a blender still. Molting had just begun. 

Is say it's probably the lighting.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

And now - returning this thread to it's rightful owner.  Thanks Devonviolet!


----------



## Devonviolet

Heh heh heh! I've enjoyed the by play. 

Actually, we recently paid WAAAY too much for electricians to run electricity (underground) out to our outbuildings, so we could put lights in the chicken coop and run. We also had power run to the goat shed and feed shed, as well as an LED yard light in the middle of the goat & chickens yard, so we can see what's going on in the dark. It IS nice! 

DH started to run wiring in the coop, for lights, but then it rained . . . not goin' there when it's raining! Wet hay to remove & replace.

Then Violet went into heat, with much to do to separate the pooches. Oh, and did I mention that it rained again and again and again . . . what a soggy, muddy mess! Ah, the joys of farm life! 

I'm glad y'all discussed fermented feed! I didn't really know much about it, so did a quick search. It turns out FF is right up my alley. I keep a 2 gallon continuous brew crock of Kombucha and recently made a 2 gallon crock of Old Fashion Root beer. Next step is bottling, to bring up natural carbonation. YUM!

I also keep 2 gallons of Kefir in my fridge, to drink and give to the dogs & cats. Oh, and it makes awesome Ranch salad dressing.

The culturing/fermentation adds oodles of probiotics (good bacteria) into the gut, which is where the immune system resides. Balancing bacterial load leads to big improvements in overall health & ability to fight disease.

That being said, any help and/or direction y'all could give, about fermented feeds, would be greatly appreciated. I would love to start doing this for our chooks, but really dont want to have to reinvent the wheel to get up and running with FF.


----------



## Latestarter

So easy! It's what I feed my birds every day unless sub freezing daytime temps.

Put 3-4 days worth of chicken/bird feed in a container. I use a 5 gallon bucket. Add tap water to the mix to just below the surface of the grain. Mix well to ensure even soaking throughout. It should be the consistency of loose oatmeal. Cover with a light towel and set up on a counter or someplace where it won't be disturbed. Do NOT make the container air tight! Do NOT fill the container to the top, the grain will expand and overflow! Every day, give it a good stir once then re cover with the towel. If it's too thick/dry to stir relatively easily, add more water. Some of the original water will obviously get absorbed by the feed grains. The final product should be the consistency of thick oatmeal. I make mine wetter when hot out and dryer during cold weather.

By the 2nd or 3rd day, you should start smelling a nice sour smell, like a good sourdough bread mix. By day 3 or 4 it will be ready for serving up. The longer you let it set at this point, the further it will ferment, the stronger the smell will get. A 5 gallon bucket will continue to ferment for upwards of 3 weeks at room temperature at which point fermentation will stop and spoilage will start as the good bacteria will have consumed all the available sugars. Hotter ferments faster, colder ferments slower.

Once you start feeding the FF out, just use it every day till you have about one day's worth left. At that point, re fill with feed/grains, add water to just below surface, stir well, cover with towel and set up over night. The next morning it will be fully fermented and ready to feed. This is called back-slopping as you're starting the new mix with a days worth of already fermented feed, rich with bacteria and probiotics. Your birds will love you for it. You won't need to feed them as much as with dry, they won't spill half of it on the ground while eating, and they'll realize a 10-15% increase in usable nutrients from their feed. Put out enough for them to consume in say 15-20 minutes. if the bowl is empty, then give a little more next time round. If there's leftovers, give them a little less. Do NOT offer them other feed when you start doing this.

https://tikktok.wordpress.com/2014/04/13/fermented-feed-faq/

edit to add - my mix is: 2 parts 28% gamebird, 2 parts 20% layer, 1 part oat groats, 1 part milo, 1 part scratch grains, 1 part BOSS. Ends up with about 14-16% protein.


----------



## Devonviolet

Wow! Thanks @Latestarter! I really appreciate you taking the time to write this up.
How many birds do you have? What happens when ist sub freezing & you can't put your FF out? Do they eat the dry feed? I'll have to take a closer look at your feed mix. We tried to find 28% gamebird mix, locally, and no one had it.

Btw, your link looks great. I will take a closer look tomorrow, when I'm more awake.


----------



## Baymule

@Beekissed where are you???? Beekissed has an entire thread devoted to fermented feed. I think it is on BYC.


----------



## Latestarter

Yes @Baymule , It's that thread that got me started. The link I gave, I got from that thread, and it's the link that Bee gives when she is now asked Q's. The write up and mix is what I use. And by the way I am now using white millet, not milo. That concoction is after 18 months of mix trial and error. It seems to work best for my 30 birds. My birds didn't like steamed crimped oats or barley, they also tend to leave behind the milo. I have also found that my birds prefer it when I use pellet feed rather than crumbles. If I want higher protein, I lower the portions of grains in the mix so there's a higher concentration of the feeds,  or add additional portions of the feeds. Either way works. When the temp is going to be below freezing all day, I still use the same basic mix, but serve it up dry. They eat more of it and waste more of it, but I'm not paying to heat the coop, so it is what it is.

I use a 4" PVC pipe cut in 1/2 to form a trough anchor bolted to 4x4 PT wood "legs" and fill the trough to last the birds all day since mine don't free range.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/644300/fermenting-feed-for-meat-birds

It's not really Bee's thread, it was started by another based on a quoted post of hers. There are 1735 pages/17,350 posts and the methodology changed quite a bit from beginning to end so if you start at the beginning it's quite different than what I posted. It is a good read from front to back as you can see all the comments, trial and error, and see the various methodologies and outcomes. 

Bottom line is start with the basic feed, then add cheaper grains (less $$) to that to lower overall feed costs, stretch feed amounts produced, increase nutrient absorption from feed provided to the birds, less mess/waste, less quantity and smell from poop, better condition/health of birds. win win for all.

If you want a quick video: http://goo.gl/QP5rSx

She uses ACV to "quick start" the mix, but it isn't really necessary and will only save you maybe 4-6 hours in the overall process. Some use Kefir, kambucha (SP), whatever... you don't need any of that. The natural yeasts in the air around you will do all the work for you.


----------



## Devonviolet

Devonviolet said:


> After being told by the previous owner, that the RIR hen and turkey hen were 3 years old and had stopped laying, we resigned ourselves to not getting eggs.
> 
> Then one day last March we found a chicken egg in the chicken coop. WOOHOO!
> 
> Shortly after that we build our 8X8 coop, in anticipation of getting more chickens. We then got 2 Buff Orpington hens, who were regularly giving is eggs.
> 
> One day, I think in Early April, I was collecting eggs and lo & behold there was a big turkey egg!  WooHoo! we were so excited! For about 4 months we got 4 or 5 turkey eggs.
> 
> Then, in August she started molting & getting crabby. At the same time she stopped giving us eggs. Here she is looking pretty scraggly when she was molting:
> View attachment 12375
> 
> When she was molting she wouldn't let us pet her, like she had done before. Once her feathers grew back she started letting us pet her again.
> 
> I figured since she didn't lay last Fall thru Spring, we had seen the last of her eggs until Spring.
> 
> Much to our surprise, last week, I found a turkey egg in the shelter in the chicken run! So far, since then, we have gotten 5 eggs. Then today, she gave us a HUGE egg. Ouch! That had to hurt!   Here is a photo showing normal & humongous turkey eggs:
> View attachment 12377


This morning we cracked open a couple turkey eggs for breakfast.  I suspected the humongus egg might be twin yolks, and sure 'nuff, it was!  Here it is with the shell and a large chicken egg, for comparison.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'll bet that would make a heck of an omelet!


----------



## Latestarter

How do turkey eggs taste compared with chicken eggs? Is there a difference?


----------



## animalmom

That's a good question @Latestarter.  I know with our goose eggs that cakes are much more moist, almost pudding like in texture.  It will be interesting to read @Devonviolet's response.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> How do turkey eggs taste compared with chicken eggs? Is there a difference?


We had an omlet with this egg and a smaller turkey egg. I mixed a little farm fresh whole milk and whisked it well. It was light and rich - Yummy! I would say very similar to our chicken eggs. Just richer. I'm guessing that due to the larger yoke, turkey eggs would also make a very moist cake, much like your goose eggs, @animalmom.


----------



## Baymule

Yummy looking egg! Don't you just love the freshness of having your won chickens? I can't stand store bought eggs and i never order eggs in restuarants either.


----------



## Devonviolet

Absolutely! I can't bring myself to buy store eggs or order eggs in restaurants either!  There is just no comparison, when you can have the best eggs, on God's green earth, from your own chickens!


----------



## Ferguson K

When our girls go on strike we go without eggs.


----------



## Devonviolet

Ours are slowing down lately. We have gone from 11 down to 4-5 a day.

We had electric brought to the coop, so we could put lights in the coop and run shelter. DH now needs to run wiring, inside the coop and run, for the lights. 

But now our time & energy is going towards putting in perimeter fencing, so we can get our goats out browsing & clearing out woods. Too much to do, and not enough hours in the day.


----------



## Baymule

Ferguson K said:


> When our girls go on strike we go without eggs.


Our first chickens were 2 Silver Laced Wyandotte hens. They molted and quit laying. I bought 1 dozen eggs for things like cornbread, etc. Three months later when we started getting eggs again, I still had one egg left. I gave it to the dogs.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Farm fresh eggs are so much better
We are planning our re-entry to chickens
We still get the occasional egg from our two remaining retired hens
They deserve a happy retirement after helping train Angel
They got slobbered on more than once


----------



## Baymule

@Devonviolet I hope your fence building goes better than it has been. Clearing out the trees, briars and brush is a big job. It will make such a huge difference for your goats to be able to go graze and browse.

 At least we have 3 areas fenced now. Got the last property line cleared Saturday. It was so bad, that we couldn't even get through the thicket. It will sure make getting the fence up so much easier.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @Baymule. Yes, it has been a huge challenge, clearing the fenceline! We have cleared the bulk of it all the way back, and have piles of brush and small trees, that need to be moved. 

Today, DH removed a  hundred+ feet of barbed wire, from the previous fencing, that was incorrectly placed inside our property line.

Now the big challenge is to make sure we get the fence on the property line. We have the official survey map done when we bought the property. The sellers paid several hundred $$$ for the survey. However, the surveyors only marked the 4 corners of the property. If they think we are going to pay them another several hundred $$$ for them to come back & do what they could have done when they were doing the original survey, they have another thing coming. They made specific marks, on the map, where the old fence was several feet inside the property line (of course they don't indicate how far inside). It just puzzles me why they couldn't put a red flag on the property line while they were at it?
Grrr!


----------



## Ferguson K

Our property isan odd shape. Almost house shaped. When we were putting our fence in we realized the old fence was on the right of way ( we own the land, but, can't fence it ) so then we had to bring the entire fence in so that the road crews had access without us putting in a gate.

It would have been nice us they had flagged while they are surveying, but, that's the way they operate around here. 

Edited because my phone never knows what I am saying...


----------



## Mike CHS

I went along with the surveyor when he was doing our place so mine is marked better than usual.


----------



## Devonviolet

Ferguson K said:


> Our property isan odd shape. Almost house shaped. When we were putting our fence in we realized the old fence was on the right of way ( we own the land, but, can't fence it ) so then we had to bring the entire fence in so that the road crews had access without us putting in a gate.
> 
> It would have been nice us they had flagged while they are surveying, but, that's the way they operate around here.
> 
> Edited because my phone never knows what I am saying...


LOL, my phone is the only way I can access BYH. It has a mind if it's own!  I can type a word correctly and watch the phone change it to another unrelated word! Ooorrrr, uninteligable words are typed because the stupid keys are so tiny & close together I keep tying wrong letters!


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> I went along with the surveyor when he was doing our place so mine is marked better than usual.


Wow! I wish we could have been here when the surveyors were here! That would have made this whole process a lot easier!


----------



## Mike CHS

It was a gamble on our part but I had met the neighbors and they showed me that the original survey on our place fit with ours so we didn't have another one till after we bought.  Half of our place is bordered by a railroad that also runs UNDER our driveway but I'm going to put an interior fence several yards inside the property line and have a separate fence on the perimeter.  I'll use that as an alley to go to the different paddocks and make it easier to maintain.  That's the plan anyway.


----------



## Hens and Roos

when we built our shop, we had to have the property professionally surveyed in order to get building approval, but DH had found all the stakes beforehand and the surveyor just confirmed it.

@Devonviolet- not sure if this would work but can you run a string line from one corner pin to the other as a guide- maybe that will be too much string line


----------



## Latestarter

That was going to be my suggestion as well Hens. What many professional fencers do is actually set the 2 corner posts and pull a single strand of high tensile wire to delineate the boundary line.  Then just go down the line and sink posts/T-bars at whatever spacing is required/desired. After that, go back and do the H sets at either end, then run the fencing. If you plan it out right and place the wire correctly, it could become your top/middle/bottom hot wire after the fence is complete... kill 2 birds with one stone so to speak.

Mike, you have a railroad running under your driveway? How often do trains go by? That's gotta be loud! Not to mention the vibrations that must affect the house... I hope not at night. My last place I rented was about 1/4 mile from tracks right outside of town and between the trains slowing/speeding up and whistles for siding swaps and traversing the town and such it made for very loud nights.


----------



## babsbag

Devonviolet said:


> Ours are slowing down lately. We have gone from 11 down to 4-5 a day.
> 
> We had electric brought to the coop, so we could put lights in the coop and run shelter. DH now needs to run wiring, inside the coop and run, for the lights.



I am in the same boat with the eggs, but make it 0 from about 50 chickens. I was just talking to the feed store owner yesterday and he said that customers are having good luck with feeding higher protein during the winter to get eggs and that they don't adjust the lights. He was out of the feed so it must be a common practice. I will be trying it when he gets the feed in again, it is 22% protein and he said to mix it with the normal 16% feed. He felt that the lights don't help all that much. 

I have never had ALL of them stop laying so this is the first year that I have really cared, but no eggs is cramping my breakfast style.


----------



## Devonviolet

Hens and Roos said:


> @Devonviolet- not sure if this would work but can you run a string line from one corner pin to the other as a guide- maybe that will be too much string line


We are on the same page @Hens and Roos.  We bought a 500 foot roll of bright pink nylon string. We have the corner, by the road marked, but the back corner is not visible, for two reasons. 
1.  There is a lot of brush & trees blocking the view. We have cleared to a little less than half way back.
2. There is enough of a hill about half way back, the road can't be seen, from the back end of the property. 

There is one point, about 100 feet, from the road, that the surveyor marked to segregate out the well house, because the sellers gave it to their son who owned the property next door.  We measured the width, of the property (150 feet) as a reference point. We put a t-post there and have used it to create sight line, as best we can, to the mid point, where we want to put the cross fence. It isn't perfect, but hopefully it will be straight enough.


----------



## Mike CHS

Latestarter said:


> Mike, you have a railroad running under your driveway? How often do trains go by? That's gotta be loud! Not to mention the vibrations that must affect the house... I hope not at night. My last place I rented was about 1/4 mile from tracks right outside of town and between the trains slowing/speeding up and whistles for siding swaps and traversing the town and such it made for very loud nights.



The tracks are on the far side of the property from the house and we insulated enough that we don't even notice them anymore.  I grew up right against a railroad so it isn't anything new.  It literally does run under the driveway.  The tunnel was built back in the late 1800's.


----------



## Ferguson K

That's crazy to picture. Really neat though.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> I am in the same boat with the eggs, but make it 0 from about 50 chickens. I was just talking to the feed store owner yesterday and he said that customers are having good luck with feeding higher protein during the winter to get eggs and that they don't adjust the lights. He was out of the feed so it must be a common practice. I will be trying it when he gets the feed in again, it is 22% protein and he said to mix it with the normal 16% feed. He felt that the lights don't help all that much.
> 
> I have never had ALL of them stop laying so this is the first year that I have really cared, but no eggs is cramping my breakfast style.


I have read about the higher protein increasing winter time laying. I've also read a lot about increasing hours of light from roughly 9 to 13-14. We will be doing that as soon as DH can find the time.

We are also going to try fermenting our feed in a 5 gallon bucket. One of the things we will add is Gamebird starter, because it has 28% protein. The goal is 20% protein for the whole batch.


----------



## Baymule

We wound up paying the surveyors another $400 to come back and mark ONE side of our property so we could find the property line.  On the other side, 6 other places back up to our fence line, places of about 2 acres, so each property line junction was marked. But on the other side, it was an 8 acre piece just like ours, so only the corners were marked. Our DSIL tried to use GPS to find the property line, but he kept losing connection and had to give up. It is a thicket, goes down in a gulley, briars, brush, trees, did I mention thicket? The survey laws, rules or whatever pisspore excuse they use, say they only have to mark property lines at the corners, unless other property lines join in between the corners. And they only put up little wooden stakes, so I fought my way through the thicket with T-posts and a driver and set a more permanent stake. It is 1,086 feet, not fenced, but it is clear now and we can get the fence up this winter. It will be so nice to have the place totally fenced.

@Latestarter running a string or wire from corner to corner just wouldn't work. We've been to visit Devonviolet and her DH, and it wouldn't work for them either. East Texas woods are thick, in some places you can stick your arm out and not see your hand. Of course, once we turned horses out, that thicket got a lot thinner on the 2 acres we fenced to start with for the horses. But we had to hack through the thicket to get the fence up.


----------



## Latestarter

Wow Baymule... sorry. That's the pits. But at least now it's cleared and you can get the fencing done. I hope to be dealing with the same or similar situation next summer when I head your way. I want/am looking for a nice 10+ acre parcel that is heavily wooded with maybe a small pasture area, hopefully with a pond or year round water. Would really like it to be far enough removed from town that I can fire my guns on the property without fear of a SWAT attack...

One I really like is:  http://www.landsofamerica.com/texas...res-in-San-Augustine-County-Texas/id/2669785?
Another is: http://www.landsofamerica.com/texas/land-for-sale/43.32-acres-in-Anderson-County-Texas/id/2500799?

What do you folks think? Of course, I doubt either will still be available next summer, but hopefully something similar.


----------



## Baymule

I like both of them. Nice places, just what you are looking for.


----------



## Devonviolet

@Baymule Is right. The briar and vines are so thick, in places, that you can hardly walk without it wrapping around your ankle and hanging on for dear life. It's almost like it has a mind of its own. 

I think I may be able to find the property line after all.  The surveyor's map of the property shows an old fenceline inside our property line. If we figure out the scale, we will know how far the original fence is from the property line (approximtely 6 feet), and measure (from the correct property line) across to find the opposite property line.

@Latestarter, both properties look really nice. And yup . . . they will probably both be gone by the time you are ready to move.


----------



## Devonviolet

On Nov. 18 we first noticed heat related discharge on Violet. So, we immediately separated Violet & Deo.

Violet is way too young, at 13 months, to have puppies. But more importantly, they are siblings from the same litter. We don't want to spay & neuter them for several reasons. So, that is not an option.

Conveniently, we have a 6 foot fence between the chicken yard & goat yard, to keep chickens from flying in with Violet, who still thinks chickens are squeaky toys to chase. 

The obvious candidate for the chicken yard was Deo who is good with the chickens. Twin brothers, Leon & Little Guy went in with Deo, and Zig & Zan went with Violet.

Four weeks is normal expected length of heat on a big dog like Violet. So we counted out 4 weeks, which lands on Sunday Dec. 6th. We checked her today, and all signs of swelling are gone. 
We will still wait until Sunday to let the dogs have a reunion. I'm thinking we are going to have two very happy dogs!


----------



## Mike CHS

It sounds like you have your hands full but it also sounds like you definitely don't need more puppies.


----------



## Ferguson K

They're going to their a doggy party.


----------



## Baymule

@Devonviolet Have you heard anything about the LaManchas?

The roof decking went up on out porch today!! It is looking like a real porch. I dragged 2 rocking chairs out of the storage building and put them on the porch.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> @Devonviolet Have you heard anything about the LaManchas?
> 
> The roof decking went up on out porch today!! It is looking like a real porch. I dragged 2 rocking chairs out of the storage building and put them on the porch.


No, nothing about the LaMancha's.

I've been checking into drawing blood & testing for common goat diseases. Based on what was said when I talked with the man, I seriously doubt they do any testing, and I wouldn't want to bring goats, that haven't been tested onto my land. However, if I do hear from him, I will definitely ask if they did the testing & if they have the documentation.

Oh yes! I almost forgot to comment on your porch!  I bet the porch looks awesome with the the roof on it!  The decking was amazing, when we were there the other day. I can't wait to join y'all in the rocking chairs once it is totally complete!


----------



## Southern by choice

Glad heat is over and all went relatively well!


----------



## Devonviolet

YES! So glad it is over & went "relatively well". Early on, Deo developed sores on the top of his nose & one on top of his head.





The concern, initially, was that these we're caused by larvae from fly bites. A nervous trip to the vet, and he thought it looked more like trauma. So, our best guess is that Deo was trying to stick his muzzle through the fence between him & Violet.

It is looking a lot better now.




The remainder of her heat was uneventful. There didn't seem to be anymore attempts, on Deo's part, to get to Violet.

This afternoon we opened the gate between the goats & chickens, to allow the dogs to be together again.

The goats, however spent several hours sparing/head butting. I took a LOT if photos trying to capture the fun I had watching them. It seemed that Leon & Zig did most so the "fighting". However Leon's twin, Little Guy was always right there, trying to get a few head butts in as well.




Here is Leon on his back feet, going after Zig.




It's hard to tell here, but Leon & Zig are locking horns & Little Guy (the black & white goat) has his head pushed into Leon's flank.




Here, Leon finally let Little Guy join the game.


----------



## Devonviolet

As I said, it seemed that Violet & Deo didn't even seem to notice that they were back together again. They each went to chewing on their bones. As you can see, above, they were just laying around, as the goats were sparing around them.

Then, a couple hours after being allowed together, they started running & playing. It was so much fun to watch!








This is my favorite shot. It took several tries to get this. They kept running around the goat yard. It was obvious they were having so much fun!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks for all the pics!  Your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks FEM! We are kind of partial!  They are such awesome LGDs, and so affectionate. Their fur is gorgeous, and it just amazes us at how quickly the mud just falls off when the rain stops and their fur dries. Its like the mud was never there.


----------



## Devonviolet

With Deo & the goats in the chicken yard, we couldn't let the ckickens out to free range. As soon as we put Deo & the goats on the goat side, we opened the gate & let the chooks out into the yard to free range. It was a _GORGEOUS_ day - 65° with sun shining & blue skies! Such an improvement over the past 2 weeks of gray skies & rain! 

The chickens were in their glory!



They all couldn't wait to get out the gate.




Here are our 3 French Guineas.




They made a B-line to the compost piles!




The Buff Orpington Roo Looking gorgeous in the sun!



 Here is 1 of our 2 Red Laced Cornish. They are beautiful birds. We recently had Poultry Pox in our flock. She got it the worst, and had it bad around her eyes. I was afraid she was going to go blind. I started spraying Colloidal Silver (which is very effective against viruses) on her head 2 times a day, and it cleared up nicely, with no blindness!

Most of the birds enjoyed a dust bath at different locations around the yard. The turkey & Guineas found a patch of dry dirt on the driveway.




Several of the chickens found a spot on the edge of the compost piles.




Marigold is my favorite chicken. She is the only Buff Orpington hen from our Spring batch of chicks. She follows me around making the sweetest cooing sound & let's me pick her up. She takes an awesome selfie. Don't you think?


----------



## Latestarter

Love all the bird pics! Thanks for sharing. You have some really nice looking birds.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Someone's animals look like they are having a great day


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes, they all had a really fun day! Today is another gorgeous day, so later this afternoon, we will be free ranging the chickens again.


----------



## Baymule

What a great day ya'll had! Isn't it fun just to sit back and watch them be themselves? It just doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## Devonviolet

I don't know what it is about our compost? But, our chickens just LOVE dust bathing in the edge of it!    this part of the compost was wet hay from the chicken yard after we got all that rain. Its dried out quite a bit, but is still damp.








Oh, and we finally got our FIRST Guinae egg the other day! Isn't it cute?



These Guineas were hatched last February. So that makes them ten months old. DH says he's not so sure it's enough to save them from freezer camp!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Lol, the compost.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Okay, just putting this out there....but are you sure it's a guinea egg?  Guineas are seasonal layers and mine isn't laying right now.  When my guinea hen IS laying her eggs are almost the size of a chicken egg.

I'm wondering if what you have there is what the old timers call a "wind" egg.  If you open it up and it has no yolk you'll know that's what it is.   The other sure fire way to know a guinea egg is to try and crack it.  They are HARD!  Also, my guinea eggs are lighter colored with speckles...

I might be totally wrong here - but please let us know what you find inside!


----------



## Baymule

I am glad your chickens are having such a great time in your compost pile. I am not sure that I would race out of the house to go roll in compost, although sometimes when I come back to the house, I sure look like that is exactly what I've been doing.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Oh those poor poor neglected sad chickens look so miserable....NOT 

They all look great. I love it when they all dust bathe in a big pile  Some of ours are coming out of molt and look like they just came out of the plucker, poor girls! 

I was thinking the same thing as @frustratedearthmother regarding the tiny egg. Are you sure it was the guinea? 

Glad the dog reunion went well. I want to smooch Deo now that his face is all healed up


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Okay, just putting this out there....but are you sure it's a guinea egg?  Guineas are seasonal layers and mine isn't laying right now.  When my guinea hen IS laying her eggs are almost the size of a chicken egg.
> 
> I'm wondering if what you have there is what the old timers call a "wind" egg.  If you open it up and it has no yolk you'll know that's what it is.   The other sure fire way to know a guinea egg is to try and crack it.  They are HARD!  Also, my guinea eggs are lighter colored with speckles...
> 
> I might be totally wrong here - but please let us know what you find inside!


Well, @FEM! You are so right! It is a "wind egg". No yolk. I was going to crack it open, but got distracted & forgot. Interesting. When I first saw it, I told DH, "one of the chickens *arted! He thought it might be a Guinea egg. I've heard about yolk-less eggs, put it didn't occur to me when I saw it.

I did look it up and found that Guinea eggs are a _little_ smaller than chicken eggs, but more triangular. I also saw that most Guineas start laying the first Spring after they hatch. However, a lady said one of hers laid in Dec.

When our 1st Black Marans laid an egg it was just a little bigger than this one, and they gradually got bigger. So, I thought maybe DH was right.  Turns out you were right.

My favorite Buff Orp, Marigold,  just started laying again. I wonder if this is her first attempt? The eggs she laid yesterday & today were smaller than the other five eggs we have been getting from our Red Sex Links.

Also, today DH finally got the new light installed in the coop.  So, maybe some of the other hens will start laying again.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I was gonna say it was a fart egg but didn't want to upset anyone.Yes that is one of the terms its given, I didn't make it up! That is when everyone I know calls them. Wind egg is a good term though!


----------



## Devonviolet

Goat Whisperer said:


> I was gonna say it was a fart egg but didn't want to upset anyone.Yes that is one of the terms its given, I didn't make it up! That is when everyone I know calls them. Wind egg is a good term though!


  That is too funny!!!
I was hesitant to use that word, not wanting to offend anyone either! Never heard the expression before . . . it just seemed to fit.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Well, isn't a fart and wind kinda the same thing????


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yeah, but wind sounds better


----------



## Ferguson K

Love. Love, love all the pictures! Looks like everyone had fun.


----------



## Devonviolet

Awww, thanks Ferguson! Yes, we all had fun.


----------



## Devonviolet

Rain, rain go away! Come again some other YEAR!  Normal annual rainfall for our area is 45 inches. According to WeatherBug, as of Saturday morning, we had gotten 55 inches of rain. Now it is saying we have gotten 60.40 inches so far this year. On the local weather channel, for Dallas, they are saying we have broken all records for rainfall, in recorded history.

It started raining at 3:45, Saturday afternoon. Due to the heavy rain, DH waited until 8:30 to go out to feed the animals - hoping it would let up. NOT!  At that time we had 3 inches in the rain gauge

The power went out at 4:15, and just came back on 15 minutes ago, at midnight. This was the longest the power has been off since we moved in here. It's a good thing it didn't go longer! It was 78° in here, with 80% humidity. Outside it was 66°. But, the humidity was 97%!

Opening the Windows wasn't an option, because it was a raining so hard outside, & the higher humidity wouldn't have helped it feel any cooler.

When it rains a lot around here, our gravel road floods in 2 places. The road going the other way also has flooded after heavy rains. We have one other option. I've never gone that way after heavy rain. I sure hope it doesn't flood also.  Church today is our Christmas program, & I am signing a beautiful Christmas song. We also have a fellowship meal. So I don't want to miss churcI due to all the rain & flooding. I made Orange/Cranberry Sauce & Armenian Rice Pilaf (by candle light), to share. Thank God for a propane fired stove!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I know exactly what you mean about all this rain!  Everything that breathes on my place is sick of it! 

Hope you make it to church this morning!


----------



## Devonviolet

6 inches and we are right in the middle of the 2nd front.. Its still pouring . . . we have 3 lakes going over 2 of our 3 access roads!


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> I know exactly what you mean about all this rain!  Everything that breathes on my place is sick of it!
> 
> Hope you make it to church this morning!


Thanks FEM! 

We are almost ready to leave for church, and are taking our 3rd & final option for escape.


----------



## Ferguson K

I feel your pain!!! Its been raining so hard here its unreal. Our GIANT dead tree finally fell. It wasn't safe to cut down, we had to wait it out. Mother nature took care of it this morning.

Almost 100ft of tree stetched out across my pasture.


----------



## Southern by choice

Wow!

We had a horrible rain season 2012/2013... we are use to rain in fall/winter but it was so bad we lost pasture had severe erosion... 
It affected everything. 
Hoping you all get some relief soon and things can dry out.


----------



## Latestarter

Saw that huge N/S front of rain over east TX on the weather radar... was going to ask if you folks down that way were doing OK... Sorry it's been such a wet year for you but I guess in the big scheme of things it's better than the opposing issue... Hope you're able to safely go to, and return from your church gig.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope you were able to get out safely!


----------



## goatgurl

not so much the getting out as the getting back in that may be the problem.  and its suppose to keep on raining thru this evening.  hope youall make it back safe and sound.  just caught up with your journal and had to laugh at your "wind" egg.  that's what i thought of as soon as i saw it and sure 'nuff.   am so glad the end of heat season has come and gone for violet and deo.  my Katie just went thru her 2nd heat and like you I'm so glad that's all over.  pretty soon it will dry out enough to build fence and we'll be praying for rain.  for now I'm just glad to get the water back in my pond, it was getting kind of low.


----------



## Devonviolet

Ferguson K said:


> I feel your pain!!! Its been raining so hard here its unreal. Our GIANT dead tree finally fell. It wasn't safe to cut down, we had to wait it out. Mother nature took care of it this morning.
> 
> Almost 100ft of tree stetched out across my pasture.


Yikes! That's a big dead tree!  Back in our woods, we have about 4 big dade (spelling intended)  trees that died due to the 7 year drought here in Texas. They are all at least 60 feet tall & 36-40" in diameter. No leaves. Just big dade branches hanging over our fence line. We call them "widow makers". They have to come down before we can put the fencing in. And they are going to be a pain to take down.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Wow!
> 
> We had a horrible rain season 2012/2013... we are use to rain in fall/winter but it was so bad we lost pasture had severe erosion...
> It affected everything.
> Hoping you all get some relief soon and things can dry out.


Thanks Southern. We've had more than our share this year.  Sad to say I heard this winter was expected to be bad due to El Niño.  They are expecting more rain & snow here in North East Texas.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

When it gets super bad remember this, Colorado made our through mass flooding on burns and we made it out with the help of many. And if it gets bad you will make it out because others care


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, road option 3, for getting to church, was flooded as well. The goat pasture that is usually dry had a _lake_ in it! And water was washing across the road pretty fast. Since I didn't have any other options, I gritted my teeth & drove through. Two sharp turns and 1/2 mile later, more minor flooding & water running down the middle of the gravel road. A little further & and a downed tree across the road. Someone cut a chunk out, leaving just enough room for one vehicle to weave around it, and pass through.

Our Christmas celebration was really good, and we didn't head for home until 3:00. By then the flooding was down, and safe to drive through. Although, where the flooding was bad on our gravel road, you could see that it was starting to wash the gravel away. Which is why I don't like to drive through moving flood water, even though it doesn't seem all that deep and I just drove through it a couple days before that.

Last spring, I had called the county commissioner, asking them to fix our road with low spots, that flooded and big potholes. They brought a road grader and moved gravel around to fill some of the holes. The guy who did that said they would be sending someone to raise the low spots and put bigger culverts, to eliminate flooding. We'll, _that _never happened.

This week I talked to the county appraiser, about our property taxes. She said she drives all over the county, and our road is one of the worst in the county. So one day soon, I'm going to have to call the commisioner again and see if he won't schedule repair work in the near future.


----------



## Baymule

YAY! You got your power back on! And I got my internet back!! (we were texting back and forth last night about the storm) This morning I dumped the rain gauge, it was overflowing at 5". Obviously we got more rain, but how much?  I need a better rain gauge! I am glad you got to church safely and got back home. We were supposed to go see our DSIL in a church program this morning, but our DD was sick, so I went to their house and took care of our 9 month old grand daughter so our daughter could sleep and rest. Roads were flooded, creeks out of banks, lakes and ponds were over flowing. In our DD's subdivision there are 3 lakes, there was a boat in the spillway in lake #2 and boat houses were halfway submerged. Tornadoes hit our town last night, over 50 homes damaged, no deaths. We are about 9 miles from where the tornadoes hit, so we are ok.

DV, I think I would be making a little noise, with lots of "southern charm" to that commissioner!


----------



## sadieml

@Devonviolet , Is that commissioner elected or appointed?  Get his ear when he's up for election, in a very public place. That's always a good time to remind them of their promises. You'll get action for sure!

@Baymule , sooo glad you were spared the tornadoes, and that there were no deaths.  Sorry about the sick DD, hope the rest did it's job.

I am so tired of being dependent on others (companies or govt.) for ANYTHING, that self-sufficiency is all I can think of. Fortunately, DH is on-board, and we are planning solar panels on the roof and a small windmill.  I am definitely looking forward to real independence.  I absolutely despise power outages and I can't wait to be free of AT&T. 
I'm just saying'...


----------



## Baymule

We feel fortunate with the electric company we use. It is a rural electric co-op and the rates are astonishingly low. Especially when compared to our former home. Power seldom goes off and is restored quickly. We wish we had a well, but $12,000 for a hole in the ground.......... sure makes that water bill look good!


----------



## sadieml

We have a marvelous electric co-op, too, and pay half what we did in town.  I just want to be independent of everyone. Also, when my Mama had the well drilled here 15 years ago, the county inspector said it had the best water quality of any well he had tested in more than 30 years with the county.  It comes from an underground stream that flows between 2 slabs of blue granite.  It tastes a pure as anything I've ever drunk.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> YAY! You got your power back on! And I got my internet back!! (we were texting back and forth last night about the storm) This morning I dumped the rain gauge, it was overflowing at 5". Obviously we got more rain, but how much?  I need a better rain gauge! I am glad you got to church safely and got back home. We were supposed to go see our DSIL in a church program this morning, but our DD was sick, so I went to their house and took care of our 9 month old grand daughter so our daughter could sleep and rest. Roads were flooded, creeks out of banks, lakes and ponds were over flowing. In our DD's subdivision there are 3 lakes, there was a boat in the spillway in lake #2 and boat houses were halfway submerged. Tornadoes hit our town last night, over 50 homes damaged, no deaths. We are about 9 miles from where the tornadoes hit, so we are ok.
> 
> DV, I think I would be making a little noise, with lots of "southern charm" to that commissioner!


Yup! It was fun texting back & forth, by candlelight. I got to see updated photos of Baymules new porch. It is going to be amazing when it is finished!

We had a couple strong weather cells go from SW to NE over East Texas last night. I was so glad to hear @Baymule was spared! One of my friends, from church, (who lives about 4 miles from us) had a tornado go right over her house, and damage a neigbor's house. Another friend, from church, was spared, from the tornado, while it lifted her neighbor's horse barn and put it on its roof. 

Tornados are scary things. When I lived NW of Ft. Worth, in 1980, we had a massive thunderstorm. When the whole sky lit up green with every lightening flash (which means there is a tornado nearby), we took the kids to the safety of our 4 foot crawl space under the house (and sat with out backs to a massive brick fireplace in the ground). The tornado touched down less than 1/2 mile from our house. 

If you've ever experienced it, you never forget that freight train sound and the hail hitting the the house. When it was all done, we went outside. The lawn felt like a super saturated sponge under my bare feet, and I was amazed at being able to see all the stars in the sky!  I'll never forget it!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> We feel fortunate with the electric company we use. It is a rural electric co-op and the rates are astonishingly low. Especially when compared to our former home. Power seldom goes off and is restored quickly. We wish we had a well, but $12,000 for a hole in the ground.......... sure makes that water bill look good!


@Baymule & I have the same electric coop. I have to agree with her. Our electric bills have been very reasonable. With a combination of good insulation & low rates, our electric bill never went higher than $116 - and that was when we were having 100°+ temps this past summer.

Our water coop is also excellent. It has low rates and has excellent water quality. People who come from other areas are amazed at how sweet our water tastes.


----------



## norseofcourse

Devonviolet said:


> Well, road option 3, for getting to church, was flooded as well. The goat pasture that is usually dry had a _lake_ in it! And water was washing across the road pretty fast. Since I didn't have any other options, I gritted my teeth & drove through.


I'm so glad you got there and back safely!  But (and I get to use this guy lol   )  you did have another option - go back.  I know you would have hated to miss your church's event, but the water could have been deeper than you thought, or risen suddenly, and you could have gotten stalled out or swept off the road.  I'm sure no one would have faulted you for playing it safe.

A local weatherman up this way always warns drivers not to drive on flooded roads.  One day he didn't take his own advice, and drove through water.  It was deeper than he thought, and he had to be rescued....


----------



## Devonviolet

I hear what you are saying, Norse. But in this situation, it went from 18"Dx20'Wx30'L on the right to 12"Dx15'Wx10'L on the left. It wasn't a flowing river. So, it was an educated/calculated risk. If it had been a river I would not have crossed it.


----------



## Devonviolet

We are getting more eggs these days.  last week, DH finally ran electric from one of the boxes, that the electricians out on the outside of all our out buildings. He put a junction box inside the chicken coop and using conduit he ran wire to a GFI plug outlet (4' off the ground) and then to a light fixture (on the ceiling) and light switch just inside the door. So, WE HAVE LIGHT in our chicken coop! FINALLY!  He then plugged a spot light into a timer, that he can set to turn the spotlight on at dark (5:00 PM) and off at 9:00 PM, so our chooks get 14 hours of light a day instead of the 10 hours they have been getting.

After our daily light went from 14 hours to 10 hours, we had gone from 9-11 eggs a day, to 4-5 eggs a day. Thank-you Red Sex Links!

Now that we have our light on an extra 4 hours a day, we are getting more eggs!  WOOHOO!   Last night we had 9 eggs in the nest boxes! 

So, this morning we had 5 dozen eggs in the refrigerator. We don't really have any buyers, and do occasionally give a dozen farm fresh eggs to family & friends.

Until I can find time to find buyers, I wanted to find creative ways to use up those eggs. Three times this week , instead of using our normal 6 eggs for breakfast, I made a full dozen. After breakfast, when the remaining eggs were cool, I chopped them and added 1/2 cup of my homemade Kefir. Put them around the rim of a 12" round feed pan & sprinkled with chicken scratch.

The first time I put the eggs down, in the chicken yard, the chickens didn't notice. Then one of the reds saw it and ran to eat it, with another red close behind. Once they ran over the rest figured it out. It was all gone within a matter of minutes.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats on the increase in eggs!  And, that sounds like a wonderful way to use up the extra eggs.  I feed my extra back to the birds sometimes too.  But, you're nicer than I am giving your birds Kefir, lol!  Mine just get 'em boiled and tossed at 'em!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Impressive, we are at 0 eggs a day


----------



## Latestarter

Really FEM? You throw hard boiled eggs at your chickens?  Better not let the poultry police see that!  You know, I woulda thunk you baked em quiche!


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Really FEM? You throw hard boiled eggs at your chickens?  Better not let the poultry police see that!  You know, I woulda thunk you baked em quiche!


Haha haha! Poultry Police?


Quiche???


----------



## sadieml

x2

Sometimes my Nannie would bake cornbread in the middle of the week, just for herself (since she lived alone), and she'd keep just enough for herself and give the rest to her chickens.  I don't think she knew how to make just 2 muffins, so she shared the rest with her girls  ...but she never made quiche...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hey - my chickens are so special they actually CATCH 'em!  So there!  

And when they go over and beyond in the egg making department - quiche be darned - they get SOUFFLE!


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## sadieml

x2


----------



## OneFineAcre

Devonviolet said:


> We are getting more eggs these days.  last week, DH finally ran electric from one of the boxes, that the electricians out on the outside of all our out buildings. He put a junction box inside the chicken coop and using conduit he ran wire to a GFI plug outlet (4' off the ground) and then to a light fixture (on the ceiling) and light switch just inside the door. So, WE HAVE LIGHT in our chicken coop! FINALLY!  He then plugged a spot light into a timer, that he can set to turn the spotlight on at dark (5:00 PM) and off at 9:00 PM, so our chooks get 14 hours of light a day instead of the 10 hours they have been getting.
> 
> After our daily light went from 14 hours to 10 hours, we had gone from 9-11 eggs a day, to 4-5 eggs a day. Thank-you Red Sex Links!
> 
> Now that we have our light on an extra 4 hours a day, we are getting more eggs!  WOOHOO!   Last night we had 9 eggs in the nest boxes!
> 
> So, this morning we had 5 dozen eggs in the refrigerator. We don't really have any buyers, and do occasionally give a dozen farm fresh eggs to family & friends.
> 
> Until I can find time to find buyers, I wanted to find creative ways to use up those eggs. Three times this week , instead of using our normal 6 eggs for breakfast, I made a full dozen. After breakfast, when the remaining eggs were cool, I chopped them and added 1/2 cup of my homemade Kefir. Put them around the rim of a 12" round feed pan & sprinkled with chicken scratch.
> 
> The first time I put the eggs down, in the chicken yard, the chickens didn't notice. Then one of the reds saw it and ran to eat it, with another red close behind. Once they ran over the rest figured it out. It was all gone within a matter of minutes.
> 
> View attachment 13026
> 
> View attachment 13027



Do you have a "roost" for you chickens to get on at night?
The problem with having the light on from 5pm to 9pm if they are on the ground scratching around and the light suddenly goes off, they are stuck on the ground and can't get on the roost.  We only have a couple of chickens now but we used to have a dozen hens.  When I started using supplemental light in the winter I discovered this pretty quick.  I went ouside before bed and half of the hens were on the floor of the coop hunkered down in place.
So, I switched and had the light come on  at 4 or 5 am which wakes them up.
That way the just go ahead and get on the roost in the evening like normal.
Just thought I would share.


----------



## Devonviolet

Hmmm . . . that's an interesting point. I had read that it's best to have the timer go on at dusk, to continue the light.  

Yes. We do have roosts - which all the birds use at night. They go up to different levels & heights. The highest being about 4 feet off the ground. Our alpha roo likes that one the best. 

We will have to go out after 9:00 tonight & see if they are on the roosts or huddled on the ground.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Glad both you and @Baymule were safe from the Tornado's @Devonviolet! That must be so scary! 
Yay for more eggs and lighting in the chicken coop!!


----------



## Baymule

@OneFineAcre is correct. I read that it is best to turn the extra light on in the mornings so they can find their way back to their roost when dusk comes. I never tried turning the light on in the evening though. I set the timer for early in the morning. Haha! I can picture you and your DH going out to the coop tonight with a flashlight and picking up chickens and putting them back on the roost.


----------



## Mini Horses

Let us know what ya find?
You know that's how they "catch" them in these huge broiler barns...lights out, they sit.

I've been told to do morning light, also.   BUT....I don't use lights. I do have a window that is on the East side & faces their roosts, another window on the South side, very large, gets early light.  I have 24 hens and get 11-13 eggs a day.   More are laying but, take turns on their day off   per the color of the shells.   Have cooked & fed to both chickens & pigs but, right now my customers & our own use comes first. 

I give my hens goat milk and soft goat cheese.   They love it!!  Before I know it my goats will be kidding (5 wks) and that milk will be flowing again.   Right now I'm using up what's been in the freezer -- need room for more.   Piggies will get milk again when I have 3 does to milk.   Gotta use it up and it's part of the "home grown" food allotment.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Devonviolet said:


> Hmmm . . . that's an interesting point. I had read that it's best to have the timer go on at dusk, to continue the light.
> 
> Yes. We do have roosts - which all the birds use at night. They go up to different levels & heights. The highest being about 4 feet off the ground. Our alpha roo likes that one the best.
> 
> We will have to go out after 9:00 tonight & see if they are on the roosts or huddled on the ground.



I'll be interested to see what you find


----------



## Devonviolet

Sorry guys! Looks like y'all will have to wait till tomorrow night.  I developed a sudden, unexplained bad pain in my ankle this evening - makes it painful to walk. 

I fell asleep on my chair & just woke up a few minutes ago. DH left me sleeping & shuffled on off to bed. So the chooks will have to get checked tomorrow night. It does make sense though, so I will also be interested in what we find.


----------



## Southern by choice

Our Poultry farm has used lights in the evening generally til 8-9pm.
We never had that problem. The birds are all on their perches and in the rafters by the time we hit the lights. 

We are talking at one time 250 birds... we only have about 100 now.

It is an interesting thought. 
We haven't turned lights on this year... will do so soon though so it will be interesting to see.


----------



## Devonviolet

All is well. We went out at 9:30, to check on the chickens. No chooks huddling on the ground. 

I forgot . . . we have a chicken run which is indirectly lit by a dusk to dawn yard light. It is connected to the coop with a pass through door.

About half of the chickens were on roosts in the coop. The rest were in the run - some on roosts & some wandering around.    No problem with them not being able to find the roost, with the yard light on.


----------



## Latestarter

Kinda sounds funny and strange to hear of chickens out wandering around in a run at 9:30 at night, well after dark. Ahh well... sometimes there's no logic with chickens.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Devonviolet said:


> All is well. We went out at 9:30, to check on the chickens. No chooks huddling on the ground.
> 
> I forgot . . . we have a chicken run which is indirectly lit by a dusk to dawn yard light. It is connected to the coop with a pass through door.
> 
> About half of the chickens were on roosts in the coop. The rest were in the run - some on roosts & some wandering around.    No problem with them not being able to find the roost, with the yard light on.


That's good


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sounds like all is well with the chickens!  How's your ankle?


----------



## Southern by choice

If lights come on early it wakes our roosters up and they crow forever.
Living on a country highway sometimes truckers start rolling through earlier than normal... when that happens just the light from them gets all the roosters going.   Nothing worse than 20 roosters crowing at 4 am in unison and then they start that crow competition. UGH!


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Sounds like all is well with the chickens!  How's your ankle?


Thanks, FEM.  My ankle is much better. I have bad arthritis in both ankles. The foot doctor tells me that is common in people (like me) with Fibromyalgia and pronated ankles. They have been pretty good lately, so it caught me off guard.


----------



## sadieml

I so glad your ankle is better. I know how awful that arthritis pain can be, and a friend of mine has fibromyalgia-it's like a plague!  So sorry to hear you have BOTH.  I will definitely be lifting you up in prayer.  Still, loving on aminals is always uplifting and a tonic to the soul, so thank God for your little group of healers.  With the onset of wintery weather, it becomes difficult to "get a couple handfuls of God's good earth" like my Nannie used to say, but goaties have healing powers, too.

I pray you and yours have a wonderful and blessed Christmas, and may God multiply your blessings tenfold in the upcoming year!


----------



## Devonviolet

sadieml said:


> I so glad your ankle is better. I know how awful that arthritis pain can be, and a friend of mine has fibromyalgia-it's like a plague!  So sorry to hear you have BOTH.  I will definitely be lifting you up in prayer.  Still, loving on aminals is always uplifting and a tonic to the soul, so thank God for your little group of healers.  With the onset of wintery weather, it becomes difficult to "get a couple handfuls of God's good earth" like my Nannie used to say, but goaties have healing powers, too.
> 
> I pray you and yours have a wonderful and blessed Christmas, and may God multiply your blessings tenfold in the upcoming year!


Awwww! Thank you Sadie! You are sooo sweet!   I can't begin to tell you how good your post made me feel. 

Yes, Fibromyalgia has been a long time battle for me.   The nerve pain - especially in my lower legs, is tough to bear at times. 

Your prayers are greatly appreciated! You are so right about the healing power of our animals.    Last night when I went out to check the chickens, the dog & goats were so happy to see me and all came up to me to get some loving. I am still amazed at the admiration I see in my goatie's eyes when I love on them.   It just warms my heart every time! 

Your Nanny knew what she was talking about, when she talked about getting a couple handsful of God's good earth.  Our bodies tend to build up (bad) +positive charges, as we go through our busy, stressful days. Getting our hands in the earth, allows the good -Negative charges into our bodies & the bad +positive charges out, so we get into better homeostasis. Its called "grounding". We would all be better off if we did it more. 

Thank you again for your prayers. May you also have a very blessed Christmas, and may God multiply *your* blessings tenfold in the upcoming year!


----------



## Devonviolet

Merry Christmas to all my Wonderful BYH friends!

This has been a hugely eventful year for us, and I am very grateful for all the wonderful friends that I have made here on BYH, and all the generous help I have gotten from y'all.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Merry Christmas @Devonviolet


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, we reached a benchmark today!  We got a full dozen eggs!!!

We currently have 15 hens. We have been suspecting that the 4 year old RIR and two 3 year old Buff Orp hens haven't been laying, as we haven't seen them in the best boxes since last summer. If that is the case, that means ALL of the hens we brooded last spring are now laying.    That is SO awesome. Just 2 weeks ago (pre coop light), we were getting 3-4 eggs a day. 

I have been making 12 scrambled eggs every morning, and freezing what we don't eat. We are using our vacuum sealer, to keep the eggs fresh in the freezer, and plan to put them in boiling water, to heat them up when we are hungery, but don't feel like cooking.

Then, today, when we went to our local grass fed dairy, to get some milk, I was talking to the farmer and told him we were getting 11 eggs a day. He said I could bring all the eggs we don't need and put them in the refrigerator, with the price I want. They sell the eggs, but don't take a cut for themselves. Isn't that nice?  He said people are asking for eggs, but most chicken people aren't getting many eggs these days.    WooHoo! I'll get right on that!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What a great deal he's offering you.  Not often you find someone who doesn't want a cut for themselves.

Hope you and your family have the most wonderful Christmas!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Blessed Christmas to you too Devonviolet!!


----------



## Devonviolet

The property line, between us and our neighbors, was recently surveyed, so we can put our fence in. DH and I went to walk to the back of the property. Along the way we found a couple cedar trees, that were cut down to clear the way for the surveyor to place stakes. On our way back, I picked up the cut end of the trunk and dragged it back to the goats.

As I walked up to the fence, dragging the tree, the goats & dogs got all excited. I had a hard time getting the tree over the fence because they were already trying to eat it. 

Once over the fence, they all buried their faces in the branches. They do love their browse!


----------



## Latestarter

Look at those little piggies go!... Oh, wait... they're goats, not piggies...


----------



## goatgurl

Hope you had a great Christmas DevonViolet.  the guys look like they are enjoying their snack.


----------



## Devonviolet

We've had some really nasty weather here in Texas tonight.

I got a call from @Baymule at 4:30 this afternoon, telling me that there was a tornado headed our way. I got on my WeatherBug app, and watched 2 strong thunder cells pass maybe 2  miles to the West of us. So, we dodged a bullet tonight.

It seems so strange that it has been in the mid 70s and very muggy. Right now it's 72° outside. Tonight a cold front is supposed to go through the area & the temps should go down to the mid 60's, and we are supposed to get 4 inches of rain over night.

DD and her family are travelling home to TX from spending Christmas with her DH's family. At one point it looked like a major tornado was headed for their home. Thankfully, for her, the storm took a turn to the NE, avoiding her neighborhood.

Sadly, many homes were destroyed, and at least 6 people (maybe more) have list their lives. In one area, where a tornado touched down) a number of vehicles were picked up and thrown to the surface road 16 feet below the interstate. Bodies were thrown from vehicles, which were on their roofs & sides. One car was squished flat.


----------



## Latestarter

That's terrible!  So glad you and yours were missed by the rampage.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad ya'll escaped the worst of it!


----------



## Devonviolet

YES!   Now, _"Here come da RAIN!"  _YIKES! So far, we have gotten 4", just since this morning, and it is _pouring_!  Sheeting off the windows, with thunder & lightening. No hail though, and the weather map shows that we are not in the tornado zone 

All three roads coming to our property are flooded. After the 1st of the year, our neighbor & I are getting on the County Commisioner's case, to raise the roads, with big culverts where it floods every time we get a heavy rain. We were told, last Spring it was on the schedule to get done last Summer. But THAT didn't happen!    I'm going out, After the rain let's up, and taking pictures, to show how bad it gets. What is it they say? One picture is worth 1000 words!


----------



## sadieml

I'm so very sorry to hear more terrible weather reports in Texas.  Thank God you and your family have been kept safe. Hopefully that County Commissioner is up for election next year.  That'll help your case.

We are also having unusual weather.  It's been very warm, which is not that unusual, it happens every few years.  You know 75-80 degrees for Christmas.  The real thing is the rain - it just *keeps coming*.  With the fall floods having put some roads out of use until at least next summer, and we are still having flash floods and tons of rain.  The rivers are all super high and ready to burst their seams with every new cloudburst.  It's looking like rain again now, and is supposed to rain most days this coming week.  Maybe the flooding will go out with the old year. 

Looking forward (with a sense of dread) to seeing your pics @Devonviolet .  Prayerfully, something will be done about your road flooding issues this coming spring.


----------



## Devonviolet

Hi Sadie. It sounds like y'all have had your share of water & flooding too! It seems that El Niño has wrecked havoc all across these here United States this year! I had heard it was going to be a bad winter across the South. However, what I heard was colder & a lot more snow than usual, not temps in the mid 70's & thunder storms, with killer tornados at Christmas time!

I decided not to wait until the rain stops, to take photos of the flooding, since the rain isn't supposed to stop until well after dark. 

It was still pouring, so I wore my full rain gear and muck-luks.  I still got soaked. All three roads are flooded (no surprise there). Only the road we came home from church on, is now so bad, it washed out the fences on both sides of the road. 

When I went to take pictures I realized there was yellow tape across one of the roads. So I ducked under the tape & walked a piece (1/2 mile) down the road & took my pictures. When I was walking back, the dairy farmer, that keeps his dry cows and calves in the fields on both sides of road was bringing pipe cattle panels to block both sides of the road, so his cows couldn't get out. 

I used my camera to take the photos & the photos have to be up loaded on my desktop. I don't have time to do that now. My son & his family are arriving from North Carolina this evening at about 7:45, and I need to get into the kitchen. I'll try to get the photos uploaded within the next few days, & post them here, so you can see how bad it is.


----------



## goatgurl

boy, i hear you on the rain DevonViolet, it has rained here since yesterday, heavy rain, sheets of rain, driving rain with lots of thunder and lightening.  my pond is over flowing and in all the years I've been here I've never seen the pond over flow.  even the dogs didn't want to swim up to the barn with me to do the chores.  and we still have more storms tonight and tomorrow.  youall stay home, keep your powder dry and your water wings on.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thought we got away without it today - but it's raining buckets now....ugh!


----------



## Baymule

5" here today and still pouring down. Tornado watches until 10:00 tonight. Our place is turning into a lake. The highest elevation is out by the road and the land gently slopes just enough to make rivers of water. I've been our several times and got soaked for my efforts.

@Devonviolet you know that 16' gate on the side of the house over by the pipeline? Well it has a canyon washed out under the gate and several other canyons branching out from it. At the gate post is a big hole that has water gushing out like an underground spring.  

DH and I nailed tin to the barn poles to try to keep our barn pad of dirt from washing away AGAIN like it did a few weeks ago when we had another fun flood. It did help. We also dug a ditch in front of the barn to deflect water. Once the barn is built, we will make a permanent wall structure of cinder blocks to keep the water out and make a better drainage ditch. I also plan on laying tree trunks in a slanted line, hugelculture style to also deflect water.

The bright spot in the day is the mole that got washed out of it's burrow. Our dog Parker found it and played with it to death. He was very proud of it, but I made him leave it outside.


----------



## Baymule

We wound up with 6 1/2" of rain on already saturated ground. Many road closures all over east Texas made travel difficult, so we just stayed home. I am sure that the roads in our area were flooded but we didn't care enough to go investigate. But stupid people not only risked their own lives by driving off into flood waters, but they risked the lives of their rescuers. I think if I rescued some dummy out of their car after they knowingly drove off in high water, I would have to slap some sense into them. probably wouldn't have any effect on their level of intelligence, but it sure would make me feel better. 

I talked with @Devonviolet this morning, we compared "flood notes" and survival stories.  Her family is getting together  in a couple days to celebrate Christmas, so I offered my home made eggnog recipe. My Great Grandmother, Mama Wall, made eggnog on Christmas morning for breakfast and even the little kids got to drink some. My Mother had memories of eggnog for breakfast. I have memories of my Grandmother making eggnog at Christmas. It always amazed me that my non drinking parents guzzled eggnog and allowed us kids to get sh**-faced on eggnog on Christmas Day. I guess it made the toys more fun.  

My Grandmother could never tell us how she made it, so we had to watch and write it down. Now I am the eggnog maker in the family and it is my job to make it for family Christmas. I have shared this recipe many times and people are always glad to add eggnog to their family traditions. So my dear friend, from my family to yours, have some eggnog!

Mama Wall's Eggnog

12 eggs
12 heaping tablespoons sugar
12 jiggers (shot glass) whiskey
1 pint whipping cream
a little milk

1. Drag out a bunch of bowls so you can make a mess
2. Separate the eggs (room temperature)
3. Whip the egg whites until stiff
4. Whip the cream until stiff
5. Beat the egg yolks and sugar
6. S-L-O-W-L-Y add the whiskey to the egg yolks while beating them. If you just dump the whiskey in, you get scrambled eggs. I will recommend that you only use 6 jiggers of whiskey, instead of 12. Using 12 jiggers of whiskey makes the eggnog burn on the way down and when it hits bottom, it will blow your head off. For people who are basically non drinkers, 6 jiggers is the way to go.
7. Fold the egg yolks, whipped cream and egg whites together. Add a little milk. Serve in a cup with a dash of nutmeg or cinnamon on top.

8. Enjoy!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OMG - that sounds delish!


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> OMG - that sounds delish!


It is!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Maybe I'll try it with 9 jiggers of whiskey and a little bit of goat milk, lol!


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Maybe I'll try it with 9 jiggers of whiskey and a little bit of goat milk, lol!



Be sure to report back here with results!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Yikes! Tornados?! @Devonviolet @Baymule, and anyone else living near the tornado zone, I pray that you all stay safe!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

And I hope there's no more tornados! 
Sounds like y'all are getting a lot of rain!


----------



## Devonviolet

We ended up with 6 inches of rain. What a mess! Mud everywhere!

My son & his family are here from NC. They came into TX in I-20 & ended up in the middle of a tornado warning. The rain was so heavy they had to pull off the road & wait it out. And the thunder and lightening crashing around their truck scared the bejeebers out of them!!!  

When they got off the road to head North, using his GPS, they kept running into flooded roads. So, we got on the phone, with me looking at Google Maps & I was able to guide him in on roads I was familiar with -- no flooding in _any_ of them!   Not bad, considering we have only lived here a year, eh???  

@BlessedWithGoats, thanks for your kind words.  All of us here in TX have certainly had MORE than our share of rain this year. Rain totals differ somewhat across the area, but here we are up to a whopping 73 inches!   Normal for us is 45 inches!

@Baymule - THANK YOU for that _awesome_ Eggnog recipe! WOW! I can't wait to try it out! I'm kinda with you on the 12 jiggers of whiskey! I'm thinkin' I will start with 6 & add some (if necessary) after tasting it. I remember homemade Eggnog, from my childhood (sans the booze), & this is very similar. It Sounds SO much better than the commercial stuff, which I never liked - maybe because I had the _real deal_!  

Geez @Baymule! You have had your share of wash outs! Its sounds like your planned cement block wall by the barn should do the trick, to stop washing out your barn floor.  And good-on Parker, for dispatching that pesky mole! We have had our share of mole damage & could use Parkers help playing with some of ours!


----------



## Devonviolet

My DS & his family are here visiting from NC. They spent 2 days with us & then we all went to Dallas to have family Christmas with DD & her family. We had a great time.

Yesterday, we all drove to Ft. Worth. First stop was out old neighborhood, in Lake Worth, to see our old house, which has been nicely kept up over the past 33 years, since we moved to PA.

I had planned to stop & give a dozen Chocolate eggs to my long time friend, who still lives there, with her DH. Sadly, she is now in a nursing home. So, we gave him the eggs & promised to call her when I have more time.

Then it was on to the famous Ft. Worth Stockyards. We ate lunch at Cooper's Old Time Pit Bar-B-Que. Everyone got something different & it was all delicious! I got 4 oz of the Brisket & DH got 8 oz of Serloin Steak, and he ate the whole thing! 

We then walked the overlook over the stock corrals. It was a bit disappointing as there were only a few horses & a couple longhorn cattle. But, I can imagine how impressive it might have been in the Stockyards hayday!

We walked through the shops, which for the most part sell cheap ticky tacky. There were a couple interesting shops. Like the Spice & Tea Shop. I thought that was cool . . . until I realized that ALL Spices & read were $5.38 PER HALF OUNCE!!! That's a whopping $172.16 a pound!  I can't believe _people actually pay that! YIKES! 
_
The other interesting shop sold flavored olive oil. They had 2 gallon carafs with spiggots, to dispense the oil, and had tiny paper cups (that held _maybe_ a teaspoon) to sample the oils. I tried the Olive Oil with a hint of Meyer Lemon (YUM!), with Rosemary (good), Smoked Mesquite (I thought it would be good, but I'm not a fan), Orange (good) & Garlic (again YUM!) Then DS wanted to keep moving & dragged me out of the shop before I could find out how much $$$. I wasn't too upset, though, after the outlandish prices at the spice & tea shop.

By this time my feet were killing me, I DH and I were hurtin' for certain. So we found a bench to rest on, while the others shopped.

At 4:00, every day, they have a "cattle drive" down the main street. So, we went to stake out our claim on a parcel of curb.

I tried to attach some of the photos (5), that I got, of the longhorn cattle they drove down the street. But, when I left & came back to my journal they were gone. So I tried to upload them again & got an error message that I can only upload 10 photos.  There are NO PHOTOS!   so, no problemo! I'll just start a new post & put the photos in it! 

Edit: SO! I posted this & the photo files are there but I can't put them IN the post. So y'all enjoy them from the little file photos at the bottom of this post & ignore the duplicates. That was my attempt to post them again when they disappeared the 1st time.


----------



## norseofcourse

What a neat 'cattle drive'!  I was surprised to see some cars parked along their route - with my luck one of those horns would go right through a window...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Cool


----------



## Devonviolet

Happy New Year to all my friends on BYH!


----------



## goatgurl

so glad you had a great time with your kids.  and the long horn cattle are so cool.  i think i read somewhere that they use steers for the most part because they are calmer.  there is a guy down the road from me that is crossing watusi bulls with long horned cows.  i can't wait to see the size of the horns those calves grow.  Hope you and yours have a blessed new year.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks goatgurl!  May you & yours also have a very blessed New year, as well.

When we first moved to Texas, we had a six month lease in a tiny (600 square ft) apartment in Dallas while we looked for land.

One day we were driving on the Dallas North Tollway sevice road (it's toll free), and were _amazed_ to see about a dozen _very large _Longhorn steer grazing in the field, right next to the road!

There were 2 reasons that was amazing:
1.  This field was about 50 acres. Land in Dallas is very expensive! So, it is highly unusual to see open/unused land in the midst of the city. This one piece of open pasture is probably worth multiple tens of millions of dollars.
2. How often do you see Texas Longhorns grazing in the middle of a large metroplex??? I mean, _REALLY_!!!

We later found out this land is owned by none other than Ross Perot!  And _that_ explains numbers 1 & 2 above.


----------



## animalmom

@Devonviolet;  been meaning to ask how the canvas hay barn held up with your storms.  Seems that your recent weather would have been a super test.  So, how did it do?  Inquiring minds are dying to know!


----------



## Devonviolet

"inquiring minds are dying to
know!" 

Actually, it held up very well.   The frame is strong since We used screws to strengthen all the connections, and used strong tie downs, to make sure the wind couldn't blow the whole thing away.  We found that rain tends to creep under the walls, so the dirt floor gets wet. We also get a draft under the walls. So, we leave the zipper part way open to allow a breeze to blow through, which dries things out.


----------



## animalmom

@Devonviolet, good to know.  I'm having serious hay barn lust these days.


----------



## Baymule

animalmom said:


> @Devonviolet, good to know.  I'm having serious hay barn lust these days.


I knew I wasn't the only one with that disease!! (also pipe fence lust, NOT dirt driveway lust, I also covet metal roofing, concrete blocks, lumber....)


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I knew I wasn't the only one with that disease!! (also pipe fence lust, NOT dirt driveway lust, I also covet metal roofing, concrete blocks, lumber....)


  

Oh how I can identify!  It seems like this multi faceted disease is contagious!


----------



## sadieml

x3

I have it, too, and haven't been around that long.  It must spread easier than the common cold.


----------



## Devonviolet

Our extra light in the coop is really paying off!  We have 16 hens and yesterday, for the first time we got 15 eggs!   

Two days last week we got 2 #art (aka wind) eggs - different colors, so I'm thinking they were probably from 2 different girls. 

We thought our oldest (4 year old) hen & 2 older (3-1/2?) year old hens had stopped laying. So were planning to send them to freezer camp, with the 2 roos & 3 Guineas. But then DS & his family came, to visit, after Christmas, and butcher duties got out on the back burner. Now I'm glad we put it off! 

With more daylight, we will start titrating down on supplemental coop light hours. DH put a night light in the coop to make sure they could all find the roosts. He said it was enough that he could see the outline of the roosts.

The night light seems to be working, as he went out the other night (when the temp was 28°), after the light turned off and all the birds (except of course the turkey) were on the roost in the coop.


----------



## Mike CHS

Good things happen when we aren't expecting them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's really awesome!


----------



## Baymule

15 eggs????? 

That's awesome!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

We've been free ranging our chickens in the grass area between our house and the chickens & goats. Its kind of a pain, because I have to go out & monitor the birds, to make sure they don't go out into the farmer's field or around back, to the woods.

We have been wanting to put up 4 foot, 2X4" welded wire fencing, to keep them contained when they free range, but other projects keep getting in the way.

After free ranging the chickens the other day, I decided it was time to at least start. So, I got our string line out & marked the longest fenceline, which is approximately 75'. Once I started DH came to help me. In about 45 minutes we had T-posts set every 6 feet, the whole length.




Sorry, the photo isn't sideways in my photo album, but that is how its showing up here. 

Tomorrow we are going to fire up our power auger, to dig several post holes, so we can put in H-posts, to make it strong where we are putting in gates, for easy access. No corners to do, because we are hooking into existing H-posts.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

There's always another project isn't there?  But, looks like you're well on the way with this one!


----------



## Devonviolet

In the past several years I have gotten interested in the benefits of cultured foods, which put a wide variety of "good" bacteria in your gut. These good bacteria (aka probiotics), overpower the "bad" bacteria in your gut and improve your gut health. Since our 2nd brain and 70% of our immune cells reside in our gut, it's important to keep it healthy with good bacteria.

If memory serves me, my first exposure to cultured foods, was back in 2011, when DH & I took an all day road trip up into the Pocono Mountains, of Pennsylvania.  After leaving an awesome nature center, called Hawk Mountain, we saw a health food store & stopped to find a healthy snack. And find it we did, in the form of a bottle of a carbonated beverage called Raspberry Kombucha, which the label told us was "Naturally carbonated, Cultured Green Tea".
This is what we bought:
GT's Kombucha - by Synergy
www.synergydrinks.com







As we paid for it the clerk said, "whatever you do, don't shake it before you open it. I have seen people do that in the parking lot, and it sprays all over.

So, we carefully opened the bottle & shared it. It was a totally new taste for both of us . . . carbonated. Sweet yet slightly tart. I was blown away by how refreshing it was.

The next time we went to our local grocery store we were pleasantly surprised to find it. Costing about $3.00 a bottle, it was a bit spendy, but a nice treat on a hot day.

Curious about cultured green tea, I went online & found some sites that showed me how to make my own Kombucha from a bottle of the Kombucha I bought at the grocery store. After I lot of trial & error, I have perfected the art, and now keen a 2-1/2 gallon crock of it going at all times. Going from memory . . . I think a gallon costs about $1.50 to make. 

Now days there seems to be a plethora of sites that want to teach you about Kombucha. But, back when I started the one that helped me most was:

https://www.kombuchakamp.com

While researching Kombucha, I learned that there were basically 3 types of cultured food, and since each one had its own set of food bacteria, it is vest to eat all three, to get all of them. They are:
1.  Kombucha
2.  Dairy - mainly Kefir & yogurt (Kefir has more strains of bacteria than yogurt)
3.  Cultured Vegetables

After making Kombucha for a couple years I added Organic Kefir, that I bought at the grocery store. That got expensive, so I started making my own. YUM!  When made right Kefir is creamy & rich. Love it!

Finally, I found

www.culturedfoodlife.com

Donna Schwenk, who runs this site has an _amazing_ story about poor health and lack luster life, which was totally turned around by incorporating cultured foods into her's & her family's lives. Make sure you watch her video of you go to her site.

I have been wanting to make cultured veggies for about six months, but never got around to it. After reading Donna's weekly newsletter, I finally took the plunge & made the best tasting cultured vegetables!!! I have just scratched the surface, but the possibilities are endless! I bought both of Donna's books, and can't wait to try all of her recipes for cultured veggies. Next I want to try cultured fruit!

Here are 2 of the 3 half gallon jars of cultured veggies I made last week.




This batch consisted of:
Shredded Red & white cabbage
Chopped Kale
Thinly sliced Red Onion
Course grated carrots
Green beans (1" pieces - thawed, frozen)
Broccoli Florets (thawed, frozen)
Cauliflower (thawed, frozen)
and
Organic Apple's (skin on - cut into 1" chunks)

I'm looking forward to using fresh veggies, from our garden, that we will be starting this Spring.

I made a 5% saline brine & added culture powder. To minimize the top layer drying out, I layered pieces of cabbage leaf, and used the new airlock, and it worked really well.




Since our house temp is running 66-67°, I put the jars in a cooler with emptied kitty litter jugs, that I filled with hot water. Ideal culturing temp is 72-90°. My hot water jugs kept the temp, in the cooler at 86-87°. I have a remote indoor/outdoor thermometer. When the temp, in the cooler, got into the low 80'a, I refreshed the hot water in the jugs.

Suggested culture time is 7-14 days (depending on temp). After 7 days, I felt the flavor was good. So I put them in the fridge. They do keep culturing, in the fridge, only a lot slower.

Note: To prevent overflow during culturing, it is important to leave veggie & brine level 2" below the lid. After culturing I topped the jar off with brine solution.

I hope this didn't get too long & hope I didn't bore y'all with this post. But, I am so excited about the health benefits of cultured foods and so happy that I finally ventured into the final step of this amazing trifecta, I wanted to share it with y'all!!!
  





.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Have you ever had Kimchi?  It is my fave (!) cultured vegetable and the very reason I grow lots of Napa style cabbages!  For some it might be an acquired taste, but since you already know and love cultured veggies you might give it a try.  There are as many recipes for Kimchi as there are people who love it. I try a new recipe just about every time I make it - but I make sure to find one that utilizes fresh ginger as that gives the Kimchi just that right 'bite'. 

I've used this one with good results:  http://nourishedkitchen.com/kimchi-recipe/


----------



## Devonviolet

No, I have never tried Kimchi.  It sounds good. However, for now I will have to pass. 

I have a lot of food allergies, which include:
Radishes
Chilies/peppers 
Ginger and
Garlic
So, I can't eat Kimchi right now.  Although, I've read cultured foods can heal the body of food allergies. When I went to the site you recommended, I found the following link about the diet that healed a girl's gut (from food allergies) and even chronic sinus infections:

http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-2265...dium=referral&utm_campaign=pubexchange_module


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh man.... that stinks!  Sure hope the fermented foods help you the way they helped that girl!   We love Kefir around here too, but I need to get some more grains.  I'd like to start making it again after some of my does kid and I can get a better supply of milk coming in.


----------



## Devonviolet

WooHoo!   I sold my first eggs! 

After Christmas, when my DS & grandkids were here, we went to our local organic dairy, so they could see them milking the cows. When I was talking to the farmer & told him we were getting a dozen eggs a day. He said I could take my extra eggs to the dairy, put the price I want on the eggs, and they give me the whole price.  

So, after writing about making cultured veggies, I finished making labels, to put on the egg cartons, got the eggs into decent egg cartons, and headed for the dairy.

I wasn't sure how I would get my money. But he was at the store when I got there and he gave me cold, hard cash (_up front_) for the eggs!  I had 2 dozen Chocolate Eggs, 3 dozen large eggs and 1 dozen small eggs, for a total of $27! 

As we talked, I found out that he has customers who ask for Kefir, so I can sell my Kefir too. I also told him I make cultured veggies & he said I could sell that (a few jars at a time) too!


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> We love Kefir around here too, but I need to get some more grains.


I have used grains, but they always made really tart Kefir.  I actually don't use grains.

I bought a quart of Organic Kefir, and put the whole thing in 3 quarts of milk. Shake, shake, shake real good & put it in the ice chest, with jugs of hot water, like I did the veggies. Temps in mid to high 80's for 8 to 9 hours. It tends to curdle (separate milk solids & whey). So, what I do is put the Kefir in a glass gallon jar & run my immersion blender through it. The end result is nice smooth Kefir. YUM!


----------



## Baymule

So excited for you! You sold eggs!!! That sounds like a great set up. The cultured veggies sound good too.


----------



## sadieml

@Devonviolet -  It sounds like you are doing exactly what I am hoping to do.  First, get as much all natural, healthy stuff (kefir, cultered veggies,etc.) into our diet as possible-good for DH's MS and my recently diagnosed diabetes, my long-time arthritis, etc-and then try to get it all to help pay for itself.  Selling the overage is the best way I can think of to let our much needed healthier life styles pay for themselves.  So many folks are getting into "organic" everything, which really just means home-grown the way our parents and grandparents did everything.  No chemicals added.  Food from the earth, NOT a science lab.  I was born with serious heart abnormalities, they said I would not make it through infancy without surgery.  My heart doctor told Mama if she would do exactly as he said he would not operate, and started with instructions to breast-feed as long as possible.  She nursed me until her milk dried-up 1 month before my 3rd b-day.  And we grew most of our own food-fruits and veggies, anyway.  I never did have that surgery, and my heart is great today.  Not 'perfect', but really good, and we have 3 wonderful, healthy kids.  Iwant our diet to help DH, since so many MS patients seem to benefit from really healthy diets.  He is young still at 43, and has been dealing with this beast for almost 20 years.  I truly believe that the life I am striving toward for us will be really good for him.  No doubt you have noticed changes in your overall well-being, and I look forward to the same sort of thing for us.  Good for you!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Sadie, Sadie,

I want to comment on your awesome post, but that will have to wait till later. But, right now we are out trimmingycutting down trees, so they don't fall on our new fence.


 



This next tree is comin' *DOWN*! _All_ the branches are hanging over our soon to be fence!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good job on the tree trimming.  I may have to try your method for Kefir - sounds good!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, the small branches are on the burn pile & the wood is stacked. The sun is going down & its getting chilly. I'm free ranging the chickens for a while. Soon it will be time to feed the animals . . . and US! So the other trees (4 of them) will have to wait for another day to come down.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Good job on the tree trimming.  I may have to try your method for Kefir - sounds good!


  it sure is a lot easier than having to strain out the Kefir grains.   

I keep my Water Kefir grains in a muslin bag, in the Water Kefir jar.  I've never heard of anyone doing it, but am wondering if one could do that with Milk Kefir grains?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hmmmm....might work.    I always kept a fine mesh strainer that I poured mine through to catch the grains.  Worked pretty well, but I like the idea of that muslin bag!


----------



## purplequeenvt

We have a 1/2 gallon jar of kefir going on the kitchen counter all the time. I personally don't like to drink it, but I use it in my cooking. Makes lovely pancakes!

We also have a jersey milk cow so the kefir is extra rich and creamy.


----------



## Devonviolet

Our local milk comes from Jersey cows & usually tests at 5% butterfat. That makes for nice, rich Kefir. YUM!  I tried making kefir with the milk I had taken the cream off, for butter making, and it just wasn't as good.


----------



## Devonviolet

The pile she grows!

Two more trees came down today, and we are fixin' to just drop 2 more before quittin' for the night. We will cut them up tomorrow!


----------



## Latestarter

I hope you have a fireplace or wood stove to make good use of that stack of firewood you're making.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> I hope you have a fireplace or wood stove to make good use of that stack of firewood you're making.


Atually, no!     We have propane heat.

The plan is to stack it for now & sell it later. The previous owners told us they sold firewood bundles at a local lake campgrounds, and made some nice money. 

It just amazes me how many people, so far, we have had offer to "help us out" by cutting the trees down & hauling the wood away "for free".    Yeah, and then laugh all the way to the bank after they sell the wood.


----------



## Devonviolet

Devonviolet said:


> Two more trees came down today, and we are fixin' to just drop 2 more before quittin' for the night. We will cut them up tomorrow!


Well, we only got one tree down this evening before it got too dark to be safe.

We chose to do the 40' tall thin oak first. This was the first tall tree we have actually felled. First DH cut the wedge on the side we wanted the tree to fall towards. Then went to the back side. When the chainsaw was about 1/2 way through, it started to bind. We got the blade out, and DH looked up & realized the tree was leaning away from where we wanted it to go. So, we got a rope & with the manual pole saw shimmied the rope about 10 feet up the tree. I then went about 20 feet away (on the wedge side) & started pulling. At first it didn't seem like it was going to move. But gradually, I could see it moving in the right direction. Slowly at first, then faster. Then I dropped the rope & ran!

WooHoo! It fell EXACTLY where we wanted it!   It was too dark to take a photo. So, I will have to take one in the morning, before we cut it up.

The next tree to come down is a Cedar tree. That will be cut up into 8 foot fence posts.

Next we fed the animals & were on our way into the house.  All of a sudden I realized I was hearing a cacauphany of high pitched coyote yipping, coming from the East of our property.  It sounded like there were at least FIFTY of the little buggers!  The dogs went bonkers, bouncing off the fence, barking their heads off.  Then, almost as fast as it started, it stopped.  Weird!  Usually we hear the coyotes sounding off, at dusk, from the woods about 1/4 mile to the NW of our property. So it was strange hearing so many of them about 1/2 mile to the East of us.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats on getting that tree down!  Me - I'm skeered of falling trees!!!   So glad you got out of the way! 

 Maybe you've got two competing bands of coyotes - or maybe they just travel?


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Congrats on getting that tree down!  Me - I'm skeered of falling trees!!!   So glad you got out of the way!
> 
> Maybe you've got two competing bands of coyotes - or maybe they just travel?


Thanks EarthMom!  There wasn't much danger of me getting hit by the tree. I was standing slightly to the side, as I pulled. Once it started going the right direction it followed the wedge and dropped exactly where it was supposed to.  

I spose we could have had competing bands of coyotes. They sure sounded like they were coming from the same place. It definitely sounded like at least twice as many coyotes as we hear from the West of here.


----------



## Baymule

Good job on the firewood! And isn't the science of cutting trees fun? As in, RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!!  Those cedar trees sure come in handy for corner posts! And even the thinner tops can make the brace in the H braces.

We had coyotes in the yard of a place that backs up to our place last night. One of the neighbors went out and fired at the ground to scare them off, it was too dark to risk a shot. When you hear the coyotes, then your dogs go nuts, isn't the sound of all that barking wonderful?


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Good job on the firewood! And isn't the science of cutting trees fun? As in, RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!!  Those cedar trees sure come in handy for corner posts! And even the thinner tops can make the brace in the H braces.
> 
> We had coyotes in the yard of a place that backs up to our place last night. One of the neighbors went out and fired at the ground to scare them off, it was too dark to risk a shot. When you hear the coyotes, then your dogs go nuts, isn't the sound of all that barking wonderful?


Thanks @Baymule!  Last week we went back into the woods and brought some trees, that were cut by our previous handyman. We found three that could be used for fence posts, with the smaller 2-3" tops that we can use for crossbars on H-posts. We have a welded pole frame 18" high and about 12X20', left by the previous owner. We are stacking fence posts in that.

Hearing coyotes off in the distance is kind of freaky! Two good things about it:
1.  They ARE in the distance & not zeroing in on my animals.
2.  My awesome dogs are doing their job & warning the coyotes off!!!   And you are so right . . . LOVE the sound of that barking!


----------



## Devonviolet

This morning dawned cold & crisp. So, cutting up our downed tree will wait till this afternoon, when it's supposed to be in the mid 50's. In the mean time, here are the pics I took. It ended up being 46 feet, not 40. 



 
Not bad for a first tree felling, eh???  



 



 

Here is the next tree to come down. The goats will make short work of finishing off the cedar branches!     they got the lower branches last Summer, and loved them! The dogs had fun dragging the branches around too.  


 
Me thinks we've got some nice fence posts there.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks like ya'll done good!  ( I should really stop talking in 'redneck', but it's so much fun!)


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, the cedar is down. Right where we wanted it!    We've been watching some of the Alaskan wilderness shows & watched them cut down some massive trees.  We just did what they did, and it was a piece of cake.  This time we tied a rope to the lowest branch & I pulled while he cut . . . _TIMMMBER!  _Down it came. Right where we wanted it.We ended up with 2 nice corner posts!  







It was so cute!  Once it was down, DH started cutting branches off, with the chainsaw.  I started dragging them out of the way, so he could move. As soon as I did, the goats were all standing on the fence waiting for a nice tasty morsel. They got all excited when I dragged a large branch their way. Even the dogs got excited.   Here, Deo is nibbling on the branches too.  






As I pulled branches I noticed all the pretty blue berries. DH & I were discussing letting the chickens free range & he thought cedar might be toxic for them. So, I looked it up on my phone. I found a site that said what is known as cedar, here in TX, is actually Juniper.   I've been wanting Juniper Berries, for health remedies, and they were here all the time. 
I only got photos with my camera & will have to send them to my phone before I can post them.


----------



## Baymule

Good looking fence posts ya' got there! My sheep hoover up the juniper berries on the ground like candy. It was cold this morning, I stayed in too, getting things done in the house. Robert came over and we worked on the lean-to for the sheep.


----------



## Devonviolet

Last week I saw a website with a suggestion to make Carrot Kombucha. As I said in another post, Kombucha was the first form of cultured food I made. I have been making it for several years.

I've made "second brew", which is adding fruit or veggies, to add natural sugars, to continue fermentation & seal the bottle, leaving it out at room temperature for 2-3 days. Since the bottle is sealed the gas byproduct can't escape, so creates natural carbonation.

The other day I bought a big bag of carrots & made carrot juice in my VitaMix, filtering the solids out.  This afternoon I made second brew Carrot Kombucha:




Now I have to wait 2 or 3 days to try it. YUM!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Can't wait to hear the results!


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Can't wait to hear the results!


   I can't wait to _TASTE _the results!


----------



## Baymule

That looks good!


----------



## Baymule

I was stomping out in the rain last week and got this pic. Just in case you are missing Bacon, here she is.

*HI MOM!! IT'S ME.....




 *


----------



## Devonviolet

Wow!  She's gettin' BIG!!!


----------



## Latestarter

They've grown! Any estimate on weight? How's that corn holding up?


----------



## Baymule

They have really grown. I have no idea what they weigh. Pork Chop was the runty little one, but in the last few weeks, he has exploded. He is huge! Sausage and Bacon are a good size, I can't wait to taste home grown pork. @Latestarter I still have some of the corn. They like their pellets much better than the corn. I tried souring it, but they didn't care. When I have leftovers, like today I had leftover chicken and dumplings I mixed with water and stirred in the corn. They swarmed it like ravenous wolves. They adore pumpkins. I still have a few acorns, thanks Devonviolet's DH for raking them up in your yard. And I still have pecans. I toss them a coffee can almost every day for their treat. The garden is 100'x70' so they have a big area to root in. This is educational for me, I will raise pigs again.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I love me some pigs too!  I'm thinking next time I might try to find some AGH's...or some potbellies.  I know they're fatty, but there is NOTHING better than rendered pig fat.  And, ya need some fat to make good sausage too.   I'll betcha that some ground goat and some pig fat might make some pretty tasty sausage!  I'm gonna have to give that a try someday....


----------



## goatgurl

fem, the goat/pork sausage is wonderful. season, mix, and put in casings and then smoke.  make you slap your grandma


----------



## Devonviolet

A while back I found a site that sells working Maremma LGD signs. I read somewhere that it's a good idea to not put up "Beware of Dog" signs. If someone gets hurt ignoring them, you could get sued because you KNEW they are dangerous animals. 

So I ordered several. I guess they make them after you place the order them, because it took about a month for them to come in the mail. I ordered them without holes since there was an upcharge for holes. Go figure!  

Once we got them I had to wait for DH to drill holes.   The holes eventually got drilled and we had nice weather. So, while the chooks were free ranging the other day we put them up.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Love the signs!


----------



## goatgurl

oh man, love the signs!  I want one, ok maybe i want more than one.  w3here ever did you find them?


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> oh man, love the signs!  I want one, ok maybe i want more than one.  w3here ever did you find them?


  I can't say as I blame you. I got them at:

http://www.signswithanattitude.com


----------



## Latestarter

Thank you for that link! Saved!


----------



## Baymule

I saved that link too! Great find! I have been wanting some dog signs and those are just what I wanted!


----------



## animalmom

I see your photo bombing wether got in the act.  That boy loves a camera!


----------



## Devonviolet

animalmom said:


> I see your photo bombing wether got in the act.  That boy loves a camera!


   Ya gotta admit, he IS really photogenic, isn't he???  

And he LOVES BOSS!!! (Black Oil Sunflower Seeds).


----------



## Latestarter

Yes, your goatie boy IS handsome, but your dog is awesome! I assume that's Deo (just from size) up on the gate, and he looks great!


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Yes, your goatie boy IS handsome, but your dog is awesome! I assume that's Deo (just from size) up on the gate, and he looks great!


Yes, that's Deo.   Isn't he handsome???  He stands 5-1/2 feet tall, when he is up on the gate!!! 

Yesterday was a special day for us, with both Deo and Violet. They are 15 months old and one of our challenges, with both of them, has been "love bites" when ever we petted and/or showed them attention. We have really been working on reprimanding them for that lately, and it has finally paid off!  Yesterday both of them refrained from love bites, and just let us pet them.  It was such a joy to spend time with them!!!      I got licks, from Deo, but that is totally acceptable.

The post was about the signs & since I posted the pic of Deo with the sign, I didn't post the one of Violet. But since you mentioned the dogs, here is Violet. Don't you just love the big smile???


----------



## Latestarter

Awwwww.... she's BEAUTIFUL! And I can tell by her face that it's her vice Deo   Oh yes, love bites... and then there's the flea bites as well. Glad they are learning your wishes! 

Mel almost always tries to "kill the fleas" (he doesn't have any) I'm scratching on his backside or legs... on my wrists/hands/arms... I allow it as long as it's mild and reinforce "easy!" Yesterday when coming back in from the coops, he decided he wanted some face time so stood up and put his paws on my shoulders and he could rest his head on top of mine He's well over 6' standing.

Both your dogs are beautiful. I couldn't imagine being without mine. I'm sure you feel the same


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @Latestarter! I'm kinda partial, but I think they are beautiful too! 

I totally agree with @Southern by choice, Violet is feminine and Deo is masculine. And of course, Deo is bigger.


----------



## goatgurl

thanks for the link Devonviolet.   both of the a dogs are just beautiful!  I'm sure that you love them as much as i love my kate.  i was always had Anatolians and all tho they are both lgd's and they are alike in some ways they are just different.  love my little Maremma girl.


----------



## Latestarter

Read that last and thought of the old song "Calendar girl"  by Neil Sedaka

"Yeah, yeah
My heart's in a whirl
I love, I love, I love my little calendar (Maremma) girl
Every day (every day)
Every day (every day)
Of the year (every day of the year)"

Going waaaaayyyyyyy back:


----------



## sadieml

Gotta love Sedaka!  Yes, I know, it dates me, but I'm not embarrassed by my age.  I saw Neil Sedaka at Carowinds back in the 70's.  Even rode on the Goldminer roller coaster with him and his outfit.  One summer they had outrageous specials at Carowinds like $20 admission for a car load, including parking, gate pass, and concert for like the first 100 cars in line on Fri or Sat, so all summer long my parents filled our station wagon with us and our friends and left EARLY to get there in time to be in the 1st 100.  We saw great bands, and had sooo much fun that summer.  It was incredible.  I wish they'd do that again.  We're even closer to the SC/NC state line now.


----------



## Devonviolet

DH and I had an awesome day today!!!  @Baymule & her DH came to spend the day and we had a GREAT time!!!

We made lunch, talked & talked & talked and went out to visit with the animals.   While we were talking, we free ranged the chickens. When it was time to put them back in their yard, I took chicken scratch into the ya and called them, "Choooook, chook, chook, chook, chook chook", while Baymule took my chicken guiding staff and chased the stragglers home. 

We learned an interesting thing, about Baymule's sweet DH . . . He was the leader of a very popular rock band back in the day.  I even got to hear one of his songs!  

A while back I mentioned, here, that we lost our wild violets, in the hot summer days, when we first moved to Texas. Baymule said there were Violet's growing at her DD's yard. When they got here, they gifted me with not one, but THREE pots of Violet plants!!!    Wasn't that sweet???


----------



## Baymule

Hey I found Part One! (we found part two today at @Devonviolet 's house) and we listened and had some fun.

Part One "A" side






Part Two "B" side





We had so much fun today visiting and enjoying ourselves. And that salad you made was out of this world!! We ate the rest of it when we got home!


----------



## Baymule

And here is another record by my husband from back in the day.... In the paragraph next to the second record, click on "Destroyed" that is my husband singing his rock n' roll heart out!


http://www.sirshambling.com/articles/quinvy_4/index.php


----------



## Devonviolet

@Baymule - Earlier tonight I saw your post, but didn't listen to Part A, because I was in the middle of something. Now, all I get is black boxes. Not sure what is going on there. 

DARN!  I was looking forward to hearing Part A, after hearing Part B.  It was kinda cool being in the presence of a real life ROCK STAR!!!


----------



## sadieml

@Baymule -  Thanks so much for the nostalgic trip.  I don't remember those tunes, but man oh man the _style_ sure rings a bell.  BTW, if your DH still sings, I'd love to hear him, since rock 'n' roll is so much harder than most styles, and he did such a good job with  "Destroyed".


----------



## Baymule

Thank you @sadieml  My husband loved his singing days, and tells me about the concerts he played. He grew up with Percy Sledge and introduced him to the record label that recorded When A Man Loves A Woman.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Thank you @sadieml  My husband loved his singing days, and tells me about the concerts he played. He grew up with Percy Sledge and introduced him to the record label that recorded When A Man Loves A Woman.


  I got a taste (albeit subdued) of Bay's DH's performing skills, as he sang along with She Put Me Down, as we listened on my iPad. In person, he sounded just as good as he did on the record.    He even did a bit of air guitar and air drums, as he sang to the record. 

He talked about performing so enthusiastically, and putting on a full show/performance, that they were all sopping wet at the end of their concerts.   

I was duly impressed.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, we finally got our first cow!!!!  My son, his wife and the grandkids went on record, as the ones to gift us with our first cow. 

We went to Dallas, on Saturday, to have a lunch, with my DD & grandson to celebrate my birthday.  When we got home, the cow was on the front porch. 

Well, it was in a box from Amazon,com.   The gift card in the box said they wanted to make sure we had a cow on our farm, so they were giving us our first cow. 

I hear tell it was my DDIL's idea. 

Here are our first photos of our new sweetie. Isn't she cute???  And so soft!


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh yes. I forgot one more shot. Everyone seems to like showing off utters. So I thought I would show you our little girl's back end. She hasn't first freshener yet, so no utter to show off yet.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## samssimonsays

That is PRICELESS! Thank you for a great start to my morning!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

LOL! Thanks Devonviolet!!  She's cute by the way!


----------



## norseofcourse

I don't see an udder - that might be a steer...


----------



## Devonviolet

norseofcourse said:


> I don't see an udder - that might be a steer...


  You could be right Norse.  IDK, with the sweet face, pink horns and silky soft fur, I can't help but think it is a SHE,  I think I will call her Elsie and keep looking for that utter!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OMG!  You people are crazy!   (but I love your new bovine beauty also!)  And now that you've got one I'm sure cow math will set in and you'll have to get Elsie a partner.  Ferdinand the bull?


----------



## Baymule

So what's her name??


----------



## Devonviolet

Remember Borden milk products? Their top cow's name was Elsie. That's what came to mind the other day, when we got her. So, I decided to name her Elsie.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!  Cute!


----------



## Ferguson K

Loving the new cow. She looks a little empty though. Elsie is a good name for her... Fitting.


----------



## Devonviolet

Annual CDT - CHECK!!!

What a stitch!    

We did the shots in the hoop house, so we could do one at a time, without getting bumped by other goats or dogs.  We did the same thing when we trimmed their hooves. It works great. 

So, I got the syringe & alcohol wipe ready. DH got a handful of BOSS, and got the first willing subject into the hoop house & closed the door. I straddled the goat & hooked my knees in front of the hip bones.  The goat was so busy eating BOSS it hardly felt the needle go in.  When we were finished, we guided that goat out, and the next one was waiting at the door to come in.    I said, "n-e-e-e-xt, and it came in like it was in line expecting to get its treat.


----------



## animalmom

Who says greed isn't good?


----------



## Devonviolet

animalmom said:


> Who says greed isn't good?


Isn't that the truth?  

Zig was first. Maybe he remembered the treats from hoof trimming.   He followed me into the hoop house like he just _knew_ I had something good for him! 

Then Zan was waiting by the door, for HIS treats.  He saw Zig getting something good.  They will go the end ends of the earth for a handful of BOSS! 

Little Guy, being his shy, reserved self, was off by himself. But, he can easily be enticed with a bite of fresh hay.   Once he realized there was an uncontested handful of BOSS, he was happy to stand and get his shot.  

When he was finished, I looked up, and here was big brother (Leon) standing in his line of one, right by the door, waiting his turn to get a handful of BOSS.  When the door opened, in he came.    He barely flinched, when the needle went in, but kept nibbling his BOSS   like nothing unusual happened.   I gave him a big hug before letting him go on his way, and he just looked up at me with those adoring eyes! 

I LOVE my goats!!!    They are so cool!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

The last time Baymule & her DH were here they brought me 3 (count them) THREE beautiful pots of wild violets, that they dug up at her DF's house. 

I just got around to taking photos today, and just HAD to post them & show y'all how beautiful they are!


----------



## Devonviolet

I am curious about something & am hoping someone can give me some insight. 

We have noticed that the dogs are up all hours during the night & barking to warn off predators, and tend to sleep during the day, which we totally get. 

My question is, when I hear the dogs barking, and look out in the middle of the night, the goats all seem to be awake (nibbling on browse or standing on the tree stumps, or standing in the opening to the goat shed.) I know the dogs barking likely keeps them awake too. But, they don't seem to sleep during the day like the dogs do. When do goats sleep???


----------



## Southern by choice

Whenever they feel like it.


----------



## Devonviolet




----------



## frustratedearthmother

SBC beat me to the punch line!

My answer too - Whenever they darn well want to, lol!

Mine do nap during the day, but I don't think it's abnormal at all for them to be awake at night.  I think because they are a prey animal that it would be fairly common for them to be awake after dark.

edited to finish the stoopid sentence, lol


----------



## Baymule

Beautiful violets for a beautiful friend! They sure look healthy. I just crammed a bunch in each pot with some of the soil they were growing in. I figured you could transplant them and spread them out. Glad you like them!


----------



## Devonviolet

Awww!  Aren't you sweet @Baymule??!!!  

Yes, they are beautiful, and do look healthy.  Once I know for sure Spring is here, I will plant them in the ground around the house and barn. Then, as they multiply, I will start transplanting them further back on the property.


----------



## Devonviolet

In the last 3 days, we got 5-1/5" of rain. We have a crawl space (with a footer) under our house. For some reason, whenever it rains we get standing water under there - usually 3-5 inches)  we have gotten a total of 11-1/2" of rain already this year.

DH has been pulling his hair out trying to figure out how to dry it out enough to get under there, so he can put plumbing & electric through the kitchen floor, for the sink we want in the big kitchen island we are putting in. However, everytime it rains we end up with several inches of standing water.

Yesterday he looked down through the hatch, in the bedroom closet and we had a good 12 inches of water in our crawlspace!    




This is looking down into the water under the house.

Last night I had a nightmare about water totally filling the crawlspace & coming up through the hatch door in our closet.

This past Monday (before the rain started) he went down there & dug a trench, so the water would run from the high end to the low end of the crawl space. Then he dug a 12" deep hole, to act as a "sump" for the new heavy duty, cast iron submersible pump with a float on it. He drilled a hole high up in the wall (above the footer), so he could run a hose out to the yard, and turned on the pump. We had a 3' long stream of water going out the end of the hose for several hours. I think DH said there was only about 5 inches of water now.



Right now there is just water & mud in the hole. But, today we took an old 5 gallon bucket, drilled holes in it & took some plastic black window screen on the outside, to keep big pieces of floating debri from clogging the pump.




We then went out to our gravel driveway & collected gravel to put under & around our "sump" bucket.

Tomorrow, when the water has been pumped out, DH will go down & install our new sump bucket & put the pump in it, so it will be ready for the next big rainfall.


----------



## Latestarter

Maybe the home was designed that way to prevent termites as they can't live underwater...  Glad you're getting a sump set up to remove all that water. Can't be good to have all that moisture trapped under the house.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Maybe the home was designed that way to prevent termites as they can't live underwater...


Nice thought @Latestarter. 

However, something you don't know about this house:
***  it's built on the low side of a hill - on clay, which leads to major water runoff when it rains.   if I had any say in the matter, I would have built the house on the highest spot, on the property - about 200 feet back from the road. It now stands next to the road. I think there is about 7 feet below the highest point on the land.
***  The house was built half way through a 7 year drought here in East Texas.

*** The man who built the house (the previous owner) had never built a house before & made some major mistakes. [Which is why we now have to remodel the kitchen].  
*** The man who built this house was 90% blind. 

Somehow, I don't think the flooded crawlspace was part of the design.


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry


----------



## Baymule

Our house isn't on the highest spot either. The highest is right on the road. The house sits about 100 yards off the road and the elevation drops about 11 feet. But at least we are on sand, sand, and more sand.

Glad to see the pump is working so well for you. What about knocking a hole in the footer on the lowest side so water could drain out?


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Our house isn't on the highest spot either. The highest is right on the road. The house sits about 100 yards off the road and the elevation drops about 11 feet. But at least we are on sand, sand, and more sand.
> 
> Glad to see the pump is working so well for you. What about knocking a hole in the footer on the lowest side so water could drain out?


Yes, I seem to remember a nice load of newly delivered dirt being washed away when you first started working on your barn. 

The sump bucket is in the hole, with the pump in it, and the pump did a good job. Although DH says he needs dig down another 8 or 10 inches to drain it totally. 

The footer is a good 24 inches thick at the lowest point. Even with a hammer drill, I think that would be too much for DH to try to drill through. The pump is a powerful one and is doing a good job. So he doesn't want to try drilling through 2 feet of concrete. Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## Mike CHS

Living in hilly terrain introduces some issues that keeps life interesting.  One of the first things we did was level an area uphill from the house and building a retaining wall across the hill to divert the water away from the house on both sides.

Good luck - I know water can be a bear to deal with.


----------



## goatgurl

just catching up and just want you to know that my mom was a youngster she use to throw rocks at the boys that called her Elsie the Borden cow, a. for her name and b. because of her "endowment".   for all her life she was not amused by her name but I think it fits you little fuzzy cow girl to a T.  she is certainly cute.   and as for the water is it possible to drill under the footer and maybe lay a drain under the house?   I had to deal with water under a house once and it can cause a lot of problems including rotten wood and mold.  I hope dh figures something out.


----------



## Devonviolet

TEXAS STYLE ROUNDUP!!!

Our neighbor has a dairy. I'm guessing, but he probably runs about 100+ Holstein heifers/cows plus numerous bulls & calves. He free ranges his heifers (they haven't 1st freshened yet) & some dry cows with the bulls, in the 100+ acres across the road from our property.

When we first moved, to our property, when our DN (Dear Neighbor) first visited us, he asked us to call him if we saw any heifers out on the road. Lately we have seen a lot of 2-3 cows (at a time) out, meaning I have been calling him a lot. Eventually, he said, if it's two or three, don't worry about it. They eventually find their way back through the fence or his hired hands find them on their twice daily rounds.  He said to let him know, though, if it was more than five or six.

So, this morning, DH went out on the front porch to watch the rain. He told me I might want to give DN a call - We have a batch of cows on our side of the road! 

So I texted DN a photo of his heifers by our gate & asked if 6 cows out was enough?  A recount showed eight hefers!





They started heading North on our road & ended up in the farmer's field next to our property (with 2nd growth Winter Rye) YUM!!! It looked like more animals, so a recount came up with TEN heifers! I tested DN that they were multiplying 




Eventually DN sent one of his hired hands, who assessed the situation & ended up driving his truck into the field to round the animals up.
They gave him a run for his money! ​
When I saw him drive into the field, I started video in it.  I'm not sure if I can post a video. But will give it a try.

Well, DRAT! It didn't work.   it tried to load for quite a while & then I got a red popup, that said something to the effect of:  "The file does not have the correct extension." does anyone have a suggestions for loading videos?

I tried shortening the video, for fewer MBs, but ended up deleting most of it. Then I took a look at the file details. It is 7 seconds long, 10.25MB & the extension is mp4. The resolution is 1280X740. I think the problem is that it is mp4. Is there a way to change to an accepted extension on future videos, so I can post them?

Anyway . . . Here is a photo of the truck herding some of the heifers.







Here they are being herded back home, by the ranch hand in his truck.    They are right by our front fence.

Here they are being herded by the ranch hand, in his truck, headed for home. you can't tell it, from the photo, but those heifers were really moving!




This started out being a dreary, rainy day.  .  It turned out to be an exciting morning on the homestead.


----------



## Latestarter

WOW, I'd say it's past time for DN to look at doing some serious fence mending   That's quite a herd doing "the grass is greener" thing. Looks quite a bit more than 10, but can't see them clear enough to count them. I wouldn't have been a happy Rye farmer either to see a dually ram truck driving cows through my field... But looking at the picture that shows both fields, the "grass" truly IS greener in the rye field. The field across the road with the other cows in the distance doesn't look near as appetizing.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yeah _right_, huh?  The 5 strand barbed wire fence _does_ need to be replaced! DN's foreman _has_ started, but you are talking about 3 miles of fence to replace.   Not MY idea of a fun job!

I triple counted. There really were only 10 out. What you are seeing is the rest of the herd on the _inside_ of the fence (maybe 30 total in this pasture). And, YES, the grass is definitely greener in the farmer's field.

The pasture where the heifers are is Coastal Bermuda mixed with weeds. So, the grass across the road is more appealing! I could hear tires spinning, as the driver herded cattle. However, from a distance, it doesn't look like he did much damage.

Actually, the original land owner, of the pasture across the road, was the first farmer to bring Bermuda to East Texas back (I think) in the late 1950's.

We got to be friends with his wife before she died last June, at the age of 96. Dear sweet Janie, told us he took a chance & planted one acre of Bermuda sprigs. The whole family - Janie & two sons, helped Homer plant additional acres each year. Eventually, farmer's from far & wide, were lining their trucks up on the road in front of their house, to buy multiple big bags of sprigs, (which the loaded on trucks & trailers) to plant in their farms. So, if you see Coastal hay growing in North Texas, it originated right here, across the road from us!  Cool, huh?

The heifers are a stitch to watch.  They follow each other around, like sheep. When the ranch hands drive around at feeding time, it's like they race their "mule" carts back to the feed yard.   So much fun to watch!!!  I LOVE living here! Always something cool to see!

The man who leases the Rye field next to us, is also a dairy farmer from Norway. What a nice man! We love it when he stops his tractor, to chat! He grows Winter Rye, which he cuts 2 or 3 times before it gets hot. Sometimes he roundbales it, after cutting & fluffing til dry. Other times (like the first cut a month or so ago) he  blows it into a trailer, to be used as sileage.

Once the Rye dies back, when it gets hot in June, he plants Sorghum, which he cuts, fluffs & roundbales. Last Spring, his daughter was pulling the round baler around the field ( which is about 100 acres), and the baler caught fire! Exciting times on the farm!



 


We called 911, and learned it takes the Volunteer Fire Department 20 minutes to get to us! Good information to have in an emergency!  We've gotten to know the Fire Chief & one of the firemen - both neighbors & know that they do their best to get there ASAP. The moral of the story is . . . in case of fire . . . RRUUNN!!  ​


----------



## Latestarter

I remember you originally posting the baler fire. That was something! Especially with rows of dried hay to act like fuzes! It's really great that you have good neighbors!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Head 'em up, move 'em out - Rawhide!   LOL - that brings back some memories.  Glad he got 'em rounded up and provided a little excitement.


----------



## Devonviolet

Ah yes! I remember Rawhide so well! I had such a crush on Rowdy Yates! 

But wait! Now I'm dating myself!  
  ​


----------



## Ferguson K

That fire would've been county wide here that time last year. Glad they stopped that! We had someone's hat truck catch fire and it burned for six days and like 1800 acres.

That cattle round up makes me giggle though.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Devonviolet said:


> But wait! Now I'm dating myself!



Yep, me too!


----------



## Devonviolet

Ferguson K said:


> That fire would've been county wide here that time last year. Glad they stopped that! We had someone's hat truck catch fire and it burned for six days and like 1800 acres.
> 
> That cattle round up makes me giggle though.


We had a very wet spring last year, here in East Texas. Everything was so green, I don't think there was much danger of wild fires. We are still getting quite a bit of rain. So far, this year, we have gotten 14.5" of rain.

I must admit, though. I'm afraid to do a burn pile. Right now, we have a pile of tree branches that is about 8' in diameter & 9 feet high! We keep waiting for low winds, but lately they have been running 8-10mph.


----------



## Baymule

Holstein Cowboy (sung to tune of Glenn Campbell's Rhinestone Cowboy)

I've been ridin' these fields so long
Singin' the same old song
I know every blade of grass on this hundred acres
Where heifers are the name of the game
And cowboy trucks get stuck all the same
I chase cows through the rain
Down the road, cows are a pain
But I'm gonna be where the camera's clicking on me

Like a Holstein cowboy
Spinnin' out in my truck in a muddy ol' hayfield
Like a Holstein Cowboy
Gettin' calls on my cell phone from PO'ed farmers
No offers coming over the phone


----------



## Devonviolet

That's hilarious!


----------



## Baymule

Glad I could give you a laugh!


----------



## Ferguson K

We had a wet spring but by August everything was so dry it out and went. Rivers overflowed and ran people out of their properties. I think we're only three or four hours apart.  I think. Texas is not after all.


----------



## Devonviolet

The excitement wasn't over after the cows went home. 

DH & I were working on our taxes. 

My phone kept signaling text messages, but I was committed to stay focused on the task at hand. So, I ignored the dings.

Then, the phone rang. It turned out to be my good friend @Baymule! She was telling me there was a bad storm (wind, hail, rain & tornados [didn't touch down]) heading our way! Long story short, we had wind, LOTS of heavy rain, pea size hail, thunder & lightning, weather warnings to go to small interior room with no windows. We unplugged electronics, closed blinds & drapes, and waited. The power went out.

Eventually, the sky lightened, wind speed went down & rains slowed. DH went out on the front porch & told me I should get my camera, so I could get a photo of the Eastern sky. It was spectacular!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow - beautiful pic.  Glad you didn't get the worst of it!


----------



## Baymule

So THAT'S why you didn't answer my texts! IRS


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Wow - beautiful pic.  Glad you didn't get the worst of it!


Me too!  I never cease to be amazed! With all the deadly storms that have raged across Texas, in the past year, it seems that every one of them either weakens, or takes a turn away from us.

After the storm, that I described above, I looked online (at the radar) & saw another big, dark (strong) cell headed our way, from Dallas. It looked like it was going to plow right through our area.

I heard the thunder & heard the rain hitting the windows & thought, "Here it comes!" so, I looked at the weather radar online. To my amazement that big cell had split in two & passed to the north & south of us!  I can't help but think maybe God is guiding the storms to protect us!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> So THAT'S why you didn't answer my texts! IRS


----------



## Devonviolet

Woo Hoo!  Taxes are done! 

 Its not nearly as bad as we thought it would be!!!


----------



## Latestarter

Glad your came out in your favor.

 I have to write a check to the fed for about a grand, but the state is giving me a very little back. I'll be mailing it in come Monday


----------



## Devonviolet

My neighbor sent this to me. It just cracks me up!


----------



## Baymule

I love it!!


----------



## Devonviolet

I've been wanting a tractor for a while now. But, we just can't afford one that is big enough, to do everything we want to do. 

Someone told us not to buy a tractor with a mowing deck, because we could use theirs. That didn't pan out because he just wasn't ever available when we needed it.

So, we started looking for a "garden tractor", looking at many different brands, sizes & stores (including Craig's List) - new & used. Price was definitely a factor. We were looking at a 24 hp tractor. But, after considering all factors, we finally decided to move up to a 26 hp tractor, so we could pull a disc harrow behind.

We ended up getting a Husqvarna 26 hp with a 54" mowing deck.


----------



## Baymule

Oh, he wears that tractor so well! He couldn't be any more handsome in a tuxedo! Favorite accessory: TRACTOR!!!!


----------



## Latestarter

That will absolutely help shorten the time required to do yard chores! Down side is not as much exercise as pushing a lawnmower for 6 hours   He sure looks good on it though!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congratulations!  I'm sure you will enjoy it for years to come.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Oh, he wears that tractor so well! He couldn't be any more handsome in a tuxedo! Favorite accessory: TRACTOR!!!!




​


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> That will absolutely help shorten the time required to do yard chores! Down side is not as much exercise as pushing a lawnmower for 6 hours   He sure looks good on it though!



  Isn't THAT the truth?  ​It used to take him 2 hours to just mow the grass around the house! Yesterday - on his Maiden Voyage, he did it in 30 minutes!

As far as SIX HOURS of exercise, push mowing the lawn, it just about KILLED him!!!  He's already too skinny (6'2 & 175), so SIX hours of mowing is something he _doesn't_ need!


----------



## Devonviolet

For the last six months, we have been piling tree branches & brush on a burn pile, that the previous owner started.

We had a pile, of branches, that was 8' tall & 10' in diameter.  I have seen burn piles get out of control, so I am skitish about burning large piles of wood.

We have lots of wind around here & flying sparks make me nervous. So, we were waiting for a low wind day, when recent rains lowered risk of unwanted fire.

Yesterday turned out to be a perfect day. 2 mph winds after 2 days & 4" of rain, with standing water surrounding the burn pile.

After several failed attempts, to get the brush burning, we finally took about 8 oz of used lawn mower oil & dipped the edge of 6x36" cardboard rolled into tubes. These were stuffed into the gaps in the branches & lighted with a butane torch.







We have been wanting to try to make biochar. This was a perfect opportunity to try.

We had another pile of branches, so kept pulling branches, from that pile & adding them to the burn pile.

When the last batch of branches finished burning, we started turning over the coals, to keep them from turning to ash. Then we ran water on to the charcoal, to stop them burning.




Today, DH dug through the pile of charcoal, to remove the junk previous owner had put there.     As best he could, he sifted out just the charcoal, & shoveled it into our garden wagon.




The next step, in making effective biochar is to "innoculate" the charcoal with microbes that release nutrients into the garden soil.

There are several ways to do that. We will be mixing our charcoal with fresh grass clippings and compost made from chicken & goat manure & leave it for a month or so to compost, so the microbes can multiply. The chickens do an amazing job helping to speed composting when they hunt bugs & dust bathe in it. That does an excellent job turning the compost for us.


Here is the charcoal next to freshly bagged grass clippings. Tomorrow is another day. We can mix the compost, grass & charcoal when we have more energy.


----------



## Devonviolet

This afternoon, when we were free ranging the chickens I was taking pics with my phone.

I went to let the girls out & they were waiting at the gate




After I opened the gate, they ran to their favorite spot: the compost piles, where they can eat bugs & dust bathe in the compost.  One of the chooks held back to eat some morsels of grass. We call her R1, because she was our first RIR. 

All of a sudden she took off flying low to the ground & I snapped the camera. Imagine my surprise when I saw how cool the shot turned out! This is not an easy shot to make with a camera phone!




Here are some of the girls with our turkey hen, Edith (named by our daughter) 




Here they are outside the future fenceline. We are hoping to get this fence strung within the coming week.



That's winter Rye, in the farmer's field next to our property.

These are some of the happiest chooks I have ever known!


----------



## Devonviolet

When I was taking photos, of the chickens, the dogs were letting us know they wanted attention too!

Here are some of the cute shots we got.

Deo & Violet sharing attention.




Deo is so sweet! When he wants me to rub his head, he lays it down on the gate.








I just love the way he crosses his paws when I am petting him.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhhhhh!  Too cute!


----------



## Latestarter

I'm sure you're thrilled to finally be done with the burn pile. Your dogs look great, as always. Same with the chickens  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Baymule

I love burn piles, it is so satisfying to get that big pile GONE! That was a neat shot of the flying chicken!!


----------



## goatgurl

was actually able to load a picture of your baby girl.  her name is falina and she is a brat.  if you agree her price is that you pass on a doe kid to someone else who wants to be more self stainable .  doesn't have to be the first one or even the second one but when you feel the time is right.  glad youall are doing well and have missed the worst of the storms.


----------



## Devonviolet

WOW!  Thank you so much!  That's awesome!

 I'm going to PM you, for more info!


----------



## Baymule

Thank you @Devonviolet !!!!!!!

We had a tornado-thunderstorm-lightening-flash flood-storm this afternoon and evening. My sister and her friend had come for the Canton First Monday, over 400 acres of flea market, and they were stormed on all day. We met them in Lindale to eat at a Mexican restaurant. Our DD and her family were coming too, but because of tornado warnings, they went to the school our DSIL teaches at and hunkered down in a closet. Sirens were going off, the sky was black, the rain was sideways, it got real bad. Devonviolet was watching the weather and texting me the latest. The manager of the restaurant was watching the weather too and asked everyone to go into the kitchen. which of course we all did. After about 15-20 minutes, it cleared up enough that people went back to their tables, some left to go home.

We were texting and calling our neighbors. One neighbor, Sharon was in the closet of her house. Another neighbor had her kids in a closet, her husband was at work and he told her to get out of the house. She did, but ran off the road on what Devonviolet will recognize as the Old Mineola Highway. She and her kids ran to a house in the height of the storm, no one answered the door, neither did the next house, but the 3rd house, someone answered and let them in. Her husband was frantic, left work, found her, got her car out of the ditch and they got back home safely. That took a couple of hours.

While we were in the restaurant kitchen, Devonviolet texted me to say that it looked like the tornado activity was right on top of our farm. We headed toward home not knowing if we had a home to go home to. But we told my sister, if our house is gone, at least we weren't in it. In the middle of town was an utterly destroyed building, the building next to it was untouched. The first road we tried was blocked. We sat there for about 20 minutes, on the Old Mineola Highway, in a long line of cars. The road is narrow but my husband was able to jockey our truck back and forth to get it turned around. We went back to town and went out Farm Road 16. Trees were down all along the way, many blocking a lane. We even drove under a tree that didn't fall all the way down, barely clearing the cab of the truck, praying it wouldn't fall on us.

We turned off the Farm Road, onto a county road. The one we normally went home on had water over the road in a couple of places. Another neighbor had made it home ahead of us and he told us to take another road and go around the long way. It had water over it too, but we were able to drive across it.

Home never looked so good! No damage, animals all ok. God is good. We were grateful. Power was off, so we lit the kerosene lamps. I have 56 baby chicks in a brooder on the porch and they were clumped up. I changed shirts to go catch them all, planning to put them in a cardboard box and bring them in the house, when the power came back on.

Thank you Devonviolet for keeping us informed on what the storm was doing! Haha, that's what we were doing for you and your husband just a few weeks ago! There was a very sweet lady in the restaurant who heard us talking, I read your texts to our group at the table. She was worried about getting home. I told her what your texts said and we figured out that she could leave and go home.

I really need to saddle up Marigold (my tractor) and start digging a storm shelter........


----------



## Baymule

Just heard from our neighbor, Jimmy. His wife was the one who ran off the road. He was in the same line of traffic on the Old Mineola Highway that we were. But he was at the front of the line and working with other men trying to clear trees off the road. His wife was somewhere on the other side of the blocked road. He will be working all night. He is in refrigeration and there are several grocery stores in several towns and 3 counties with problems.


----------



## Devonviolet

WOW! What a story @Baymule! I only knew my part of it. I hadn't heard, "The rest of the story", as Paul Harvey used to say.

We didn't get the high winds y'all got Baymule. But we have had our share of thunder boomers & rain since around 1:00 Friday afternoon (it's 12:30AM right now).

As of right now we got 2-1/2" of rain. That's a total of 24-1/2" this year so far!

Yesterday, one of our two water totes, (that are connected to the gutters) had 200 gallons of rainwater in it. Each tote holds 275 gallons.

DH had moved the pipe, from the first tote, to the 2nd one. Yesterday, it had 125 gallons (there are markings on the totes for number of gallons).

Tonight the 2nd tote filled to the very top! DH went out & moved the pipe, back to the top of the 1st tote - to finish filling that one.

I just checked that one & we have about 5" of room, at the top & that tote will be full!  That's a total if 550 gallons of water in addition to the 330 gallons we collected in the 6 - 55 gallon barrels we have on the other side of the house.

Our power went out at 11:00 PM, in the midst of the thunder & lightening, of the storm. We left the house closed up, so rain wouldn't come in the windows.  Outside temp was 64° & humidity was 95%.  Inside temp was 74°with 79% humidity. UGH!

By midnight, the storm had died down, so we got ready for bed. I was just dripping, from being so hot.  As I lay in bed, I was miserable. It seemed like there was no air to breathe. So, We decided the lower temp &  high humidity, from outside, was better than no air & lower humidity, inside. So we opened the windows, for fresh air. At least now, we have a breeze moving the air around & the temp is bearable!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So happy everyone's safe from the big tornados.


----------



## norseofcourse

Very glad you made it through the storms ok!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I wondered how ya'll were faring in all that mess.  @Baymule - so glad ya'll are safe!  @Devonviolet - hard to sleep when you're hot and clammy, huh?  It's miserable!

I don't know how we got so lucky, but we got absolutely nuttin' yesterday and only a small shower today.  I'm not gonna get too excited though - there's probably more out there just waiting....


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear both of you are safe!!


----------



## Baymule

We finally went to bed last night around 11:00. We have adjustable beds, so I propped up in a sitting position to read. Weeeelllllll.........the power went off again! There I was sitting up in a straight chair that was supposed to be my bed.  I tried and tried to go to sleep, I rooted DH over and tried to steal sleeping space from him, I finally gave up and turned around in the bed and stuck my feet up.  About 1:30 the power came back on, the first thing I did was press FLAT on the bed remote. Then I turned out the light and went to sleep. 

I thought ya'll would get a laugh out of me stuck in the "up" position. 

Oh, and we got 5" of rain.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@Baymule - LOL - you made me laugh on that one.  We have one of those adjustable beds too and I'm terrified of getting stuck in the "up" position.  So, at the slightest hint of a weather issue - we hit the 'flat' button!


----------



## Devonviolet

@Baymule, you crack me up too!

I've always thought an adjustable bed would be fun. It would only take one power outage to make me do what @frustratedearthmother does . . . hit FLAT at the slighest hint of weather . . . sunny day - FLAT! Cold front on the way - FLAT! Spring Rain shower - FLAT!  Well, you get the picture. 

FEM,   It looked like the squall line was to the East of you. So, I thought that y'all were at least getting wet. You're right though . . . I'm just sure there is some moisture headed your way, either from the Pacific, off Mexico, or the Gulf.


----------



## Baymule

Hey ya'll watch this video of the culverts washing out! It has happened around here quite a few times in the year we have been living here, but this is the first time I've seen video of it. This was on a county road in our immediate neighborhood.

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/trending-...ing-causes-dramatic-culvert-washout/250469214


----------



## Latestarter

That's pretty impressive! The link didn't get me to the video though... It took me to a news page. I did find it though, here:


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Hey ya'll watch this video of the culverts washing out! It has happened around here quite a few times in the year we have been living here, but this is the first time I've seen video of it. This was on a county road in our immediate neighborhood.
> 
> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/trending-...ing-causes-dramatic-culvert-washout/250469214


That same video showed up on our (Dallas) news. The thing I don't understand . . . with 2 large culverts, why didn't the water go _through _the culverts rather tHan push them out of the way???


----------



## Baymule

Too much water at one time, too fast, and the culverts weren't big enough to carry the water away.

The land we used to own in Livingston had a wet weather creek that cut across that front of it. We battled culverts and floods, knocked down fences, from the massive amount of water that came through. Our culverts and road went completely underwater, that dry wash turned into a roaring river. I found a deal on a steel culvert in Beaumont, 90 miles away. It was 22 feet long, 7 feet tall for $850, we drove there immediately and paid the man. I found someone to haul it for $350 and was thrilled. The neighbor across the street bought a bulldozer and we hired him to put it in. THAT culvert worked! It was an old underground gas tank with the ends cut out. Normally they cost $2500 to $4000.

I have pictures of a small rain right after we had the culvert put in. I don't miss that property at all, but it was a good investment at the time.







Here is a picture of Joe walking down the road we put in. He is 16 hands tall and looks small walking over the culvert.


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh man! The weirdest thing just happened! Y'all are gonna think I'm crazy! 

We have the windows open, for fresh air. We were watching TV and I started hearing a high pitched noise. At first I thought there were children screaming in the background, on the TV. But, it really didn't fit with the story line and didn't really sound like children. So I muted the TV and realized it was outside, in the field next to our property.

All of a sudden I realized it was, "_COYOTES_!"  I jumped up from my chair & told DH to grab the gun & ran for the back door.

I was shocked at how loud & close the coyotes sounded. But, even more shocked and puzzled, that the dogs weren't barking. Every other time the coyotes have sounded off, the dogs have gone crazy barking.

I couldn't see the coyotes in the dark, but they sounded like they we're in a big pile of dead trees (next to the road), that the land owner bull dozed over a year ago.

DH was still getting the gun and the dogs weren't barking . . . so I started "barking", like I was an angry dog!  

Ya know what?  The coyotes stopped making their ruckus and our dogs started barking.  

Once the coyotes went quiet, I went & got the spotlight & shown it out into the field, toward the dead tree pile, but didn't see any coyote eyes reflected back at me.

Never a dull moment, living in the country!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Too much water at one time, too fast, and the culverts weren't big enough to carry the water away.
> 
> The land we used to own in Livingston had a wet weather creek that cut across that front of it. We battled culverts and floods, knocked down fences, from the massive amount of water that came through. Our culverts and road went completely underwater, that dry wash turned into a roaring river. I found a deal on a steel culvert in Beaumont, 90 miles away. It was 22 feet long, 7 feet tall for $850, we drove there immediately and paid the man. I found someone to haul it for $350 and was thrilled. The neighbor across the street bought a bulldozer and we hired him to put it in. THAT culvert worked! It was an old underground gas tank with the ends cut out. Normally they cost $2500 to $4000.
> 
> I have pictures of a small rain right after we had the culvert put in. I don't miss that property at all, but it was a good investment at the time.
> View attachment 17399
> 
> Here is a picture of Joe walking down the road we put in. He is 16 hands tall and looks small walking over the culvert.
> 
> View attachment 17400


Wow! That's quite a river you had going there!  We have a wet weather stream going through the back end of our property, I've never seen it in action, but have seen the aftermath. No roads back there, though. So, it's not so much of a problem.

LOVE that culvert you put in! DH commented that big ol' Joe could fit in it. 

I wish I could get the county to put one in just half that size on our road, and build the road up a bit. Then maybe it wouldn't flood so often.  After seeing that video of the culvert washing out I'm afraid to drive on our road when it floods - even though it's only a few inches deep!


----------



## Devonviolet

I have to brag on one of my LGDs.

Yesterday, DH was cleaning out the goat shed. All of a sudden, he heard Violet behind him (she was standing in the opening, of the shed) barking her head off. DH turned around to see what she was barking at & realized she was barking at a swarm of about 30 red wasps, flying around in the shed.

Once she realized DH saw the wasps, she started biting at them (in the air), and then turned around & ran, so they would follow her. That gave DH a chance to get out of the shed without getting stung!

Isn't that AMAZING???  What a great Guardian Dog she is!  Not only does she guard her goats against predators, and the chickens from birds-of-prey in the sky, she guards her human against nasty, vicious red wasps!

This is especially important, because 4 days ago, DH got stung by a red wasp, on his wrist. He didn't think much of it, since last summer he got stung about 4 times & didnt really react (other than a day, or two, of mild itching).

This time his whole hand swelled up. Actually, it swelled half way up his forearm!  And ITCH??? OMG! No matter what we did (Benadryl, ice, apsirin, Ibuprofen) nothing would stop the pain, swelling & intense itching!

The swelling is now finally going down & the itching is a lot less.

Can you imagine what would have happened if he got multiple red wasp stings at the same time? The expression "anaphalactic shock" comes to mind. Time to ask the Dr. for an Epi-Pen!


----------



## animalmom

Super good dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Drawing off the nasty brutes so her Dad could make a getaway!  Give that girl a T-Bone steak!

Oh I'm with you 100% on stinging insects.  

So very glad to hear your DH is doing better.  I recently got stung on the back of my hand by a yellowjacket.  My hand swelled and the next day the swelling was halfway down my arm.  Darn thing looked like a sausage.  I could not bend my fingers or wrist.  Went to the Dr. and he sent in a RX for the Epi-Pen, gave me a stern lecture about how to use the Pen and to hightail it to the ER if the tips of my fingers started going black.  I started grousing about the joys of aging and he said it I had hit the limit for my body and the next sting could be rather bad.  He had me take Benadryl 4 times a day for 2 days.  This was a couple weeks ago and I still itch, but each day it is less and less.

Just another item on my "What were you thinking, God?" list for when I do meet up with my maker.


----------



## Baymule

Good dog! Give Violet a hug from her Aunt Baymule! My DH said Voilet saved your DH's life! It would have been very bad.


----------



## Mike CHS

That dog deserves a treat 

I have gotten stung more times this year that I think cumulatively in my whole life.  Agressive critters.


----------



## sadieml

A lot of my family members have been and are severly allergic to stings, but I had never had a bad reaction until I got a single yellow jacket sting 4 years ago.  I rushed my kids into the house since I didn't know if they were allergic or not, then followed them to tend my sting.  Less than a min after the sting, my arm and leg muscles seized, making my fingers and toes pull upward, I lay down on the kitchen floor, and my diaphragm began to seize.  I did not swell, but could barely breathe.  I fought to suck in air.  It was almost as bad as when I nearly choked to death on a peanut about 12 years ago.  It took almost 10 mins for the ambulance to get there (from the hospital 5 mins away!) and I was breathing and pretty much back to normal by the time they got there, but it was very scary.  The EMT's said it was just a panic attack, but a few weeks later my doctor said it probably wasn't.  The pharmacist said that per my description it sounded like a bad reaction to the wasp venom itself, not anaphylaxis where your immune system goes bonkers.  Anyway, I still don't have an Epi-Pen, which terrifies my poor DH, because I have to go to an allergist and be tested before my GP will prescribe one.  Stupid Obamacare!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

THAT is ludicris!!! If you had that severe of a reaction, you NEED an EpiPen. If insurance won't pay for it, it would be worth it to pay out of pocket. But, you would still need a script from a doctor. What you described doesn't sound like a panic attack to me either.

My husband's new doctor wouldn't write a script for a med he has taken, successfully, for over a year. So, we changed doctors to one who _would_ write the script.

For the most part we use alternative medicine. However, I told DH we need to ask for a script for an EpiPen at his doctor appointment next week.  I told him if he gets stung & starts to have a severe reaction (breathing issues, severe rash and/or severe swelling of his face /neck), I would use the Epi-Pen & then load him in the truck & take him to the closest ER, 15 min. away.  The ambulance comes from 25 minutes away, meaning a 50 minute round trip drive to the ER in Sulphur Springs.

UPDATE:  i was curious what an EpiPen would cost (out of pocket). So, I called our local Walmart pharmacy. I just about fell on the floor! The brand name 2-pack cost a whopping $683!!! I asked if they had a generic pack. That is still expensive - $232.43!!!  YIKES! Since it would save DH's life, I would pay it. But, it would be a huge hit on our budget!  Now I'm really praying our insurance will pay for it, without a huge co-pay!
UPDATE 2: I call our insurance company to see how much a pair of EpiPens would cost.
I was told they only sell a 3 month supply (6 pens - 2/month), of brand name only. Generic is not available on our plan. That would cost $131.  

If I wanted only 2 pens (a 1 month supply), I could get them at Walmart for $37. A far cry from the $ 683, for brand name EpiPens. I suspect that is a 3 month supply, not 1 month, as the pharmacy tech told me.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Good dog! Give Violet a hug from her Aunt Baymule! My DH said Voilet saved your DH's life! It would have been very bad.


Tell your *sweet* DH, I totally agree!!! That is why we are getting an Epi-Pen!!!


----------



## Latestarter

It is a case of better safe than sorry... Not a "wish I had..." or "If only I had..." type situation.


----------



## Devonviolet

After I posted about DH's red wasp sting, I realized I never posted about our health scare a couple weeks ago.

A friend was using his brush hog, to clear our fenceline. DH was out there, pointing out hazards. It was another one of our Texas "heat advisory" days, with high 90°+ heat & heat index in the 100°+ range.

DH had water to drink & stayed in the shade as much as he could. 

When they were finished clearing the fenceline & back pasture, DH called & asked for me to take them some ice water.

By the time I got to him, he was leaning against a hip high, steel tube framework. His face was gray and he was non-responsive. I was trying to get him to respond, when he started going down, backwards. I grabbed him & pulled him toward me, planning to take him down to the ground. Just then his legs buckled & I couldn't stop him from falling.

I couldn't see him breathing, but felt a pulse. I was crying my eyes out and kept calling his name but he didn't respond.

I knew he passed out from the heat & also that I needed to cool his head fast. So I poured the ice water over his head and he came to immediately.

He started gasping, and I thought I got water in his mouth. So, i started clearing his airway. Later he told me he was gasping from the ice water - similar to what one would do after jumping into an icy waterway.

I was so relieved when he came to!!! But, I couldn't stop crying, because i thought I had lost him!

He wanted to get up and go in the house right away. But, his face was still gray, and he was really weak. So, I had our friend get a lawn chair & I made him sit in the chair (in the shade), for a half hour, while I continued to pour cold water on his chest and back, and made him drink ice water. After about 10 minutes, his color came back. But, I made him stay in the chair.

It's a good thing I took a gallon plus a large glass, of ice water, out for DH and our friend!

I kept asking our friend to call 911, but he wasn't doing it. I just couldn't understand why? Later I learned his cell phone was in his truck.

I also learned that if he _had_ called 911, the ambulance would have come from Sulphur Springs (about 30 minutes away.) They wouldn't have gotten here in time, if I hadn't revived him. So, I decided next time I will try to get him in the truck & take him to the ER that is 15-20 minutes away. Speed limit be d*m*ed!


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear of the scare, glad it turned out well


----------



## Latestarter

As we get older it's harder to admit that we can't do what once we could and adjust. Hopefully he realizes this now. So glad you were able to bring him back. I can't even imagine your fright.


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet called me and told me about their scary episode. DH and I prayed for his recovery. Heat stroke is nothing to mess with. The heat is suffocating and will get you in a hurry. July and August both are "I LOVE MY AIR CONDITIONER" months.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> As we get older it's harder to admit that we can't do what once we could and adjust. Hopefully he realizes this now. So glad you were able to bring him back. I can't even imagine your fright.


Yes, so true Latestarter!  We have discussed it at length. He is working at being more aware of how he is feeling, and is making progress.

He understands that once this happens, he will be more susceptible next time. And, he has agreed to go out earlier in the morning and to come in no later than 9:00 AM until the weather cools down in September.


----------



## Latestarter

I am not a morning person, but during these hot days, if something physical needs doing, start at 6am, and quit by 9 then take a nap in the AC to make up for lost sleep. Can always take back up where you left off after 5pm and work till 8:30 or even 9. I'm glad he's taking it to heart.


----------



## Devonviolet

Here, the hottest temps of the day are at 4-5 PM. Lately, temps have been 98-100° with heat index of 108-111°.  DH has been waiting until the sun is down - usually around 8:00. There is still enough light to see at that time, and temps are in the mid to upper 80's. However, that isn't as good as it sounds. Once the sun goes down, the humidity goes up.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I'm glad your DH is okay @Devonviolet!!


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> Here, the hottest temps of the day are at 4-5 PM. Lately, temps have been 98-100° with heat index of 108-111° heat index. DH has been waiting until the sun is down - usually around 8:00. There is still enough light to see at that time, and temps are in the mid to upper 80's. However, that isn't as good as it sounds. Once the sun goes down, the humidity goes up.


It's miserable any way you look at it. Just plan on summer hibernation in July and August.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> It's miserable any way you look at it. Just plan on summer hibernation in July and August.


That's 'bout the size of it!


----------



## babsbag

Hibernating right now...

Glad you DH is ok. Our ambulance is that far away too, but so is the ER. If I ever need one I better just be patient.


----------



## Devonviolet

We had rain all around us today. It seems the storms dissapate or blow in a differen't direction before they get to us.  Sometimes that's a good thing. But lately, with all the high 100°+ temps, a good rain storm would be a good thing.

Today was no different.   We only got a quick shower.  @Baymule texted me that the TV & Internet were off & they were sitting on their beautiful screened porch watching the rain.

We didn't have rain, but we did have a GORGEOUS sunset.


----------



## Baymule

Rain stopped, but I think we got a decent rain. Internet back on, had to turn it off, then restart it. TV back on too.

What a beautiful sunset! Ya'll have the best view with that hay field right next to you.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes, we get the most awesome sunrises & sunsets!

I am continually amazed, at the beautiful views we have here! It doesn't matter which window you look out, the views are spectacular!


----------



## Devonviolet

An amazing thing happened on our way to church yesterday morning!

As we drove down the dirt road by our house, I saw something black in the road. It appeared to be a black plastic bag moving in the wind. 

However, as we got closer, I realize it was an animal. First, I thought it was our neighbor's dog, cleaning itself. Then, as I got closer, I realized it was a new born CALF!  

I slammed on the breaks, put the truck into park, and went to the calf. At that point it got up & tried to get away. But, I picked it up and carried it to a nearby gate, which DH unlatched & opened. 

Did you know that newborn calves aren't light? I never really thought about it before.  It turned out to weigh about 50 pounds, which wasn't to bad at first. But, after carrying it the 100 feet to the gate & holding it while I decided what to do . . . *IT GOT HEAVY!*

The dairy farmer (Mark) keeps his heifers & pregnant cows in that field. I looked around & didn't see any cows nearby.   So, I put the calf on the grass inside the gate & DH closed the gate. I tried to get the calf to stand, but it was too weak, so I left it there, lying in the grass.

When I got to the truck I tried calling Mark. When he didn't answer, I texted him, hoping he could get one of his workers there quickly, to help the calf. 

Mark responded fairly quickly, so I knew the calf would get some help. 

About an hour and a half later, Mark texted me that Mom and baby were in the dairy building and doing fine. YAY!!!  
  
​


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhh!  That's such an awesome story!  And, you should get free milk for a long, long time for saving that baby.


----------



## Devonviolet

I kinda thought the same thing. But, no one offered . . .


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Show up with a big ol' container and remind him that the baby lives because of YOU!


----------



## Latestarter

Tell him you want the calf back! Finders keepers!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Baymule

I have a mental image of you toting a newborn calf to safety.  I am glad that ya'll found it and alerted Mark about it. You did your good deed on the way to church!


----------



## Devonviolet

Look what we found on our step ladder, that DH left on the front porch last night:






I _love_ this shot! DH had his Snow Owl shirt, and it looks like the owl is checking out that cute little tree frog. Me thinks he fancies himself a little snack!


----------



## Baymule

I love tree frogs! Almost every morning there is a reddish toad in one of the sheep's water bucket. I dump him out and refill the bucket. The toad had a nice swim and then gets a nice damp spot.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I love tree frogs! Almost every morning there is a reddish toad in one of the sheep's water bucket. I dump him out and refill the bucket. The toad had a nice swim and then gets a nice damp spot.


We have several toads that have taken up residence under the dog's water buckets. When we pick up the bucket, to clean it out, they jump around. As soon as we put it down, they scurry back under them.


----------



## Devonviolet

Look what we just bought!  It's a brand new 6X12' Trail Master Utility trailer, on a 3500 lb axle, with 2x8" pressure treated floor boards and 200/15" - 5 hole wheels. Most similar new trailers sell for $1500. This one was $1095.

I'm so excited!   I've been wanting a trailer since we moved here in January of 2015, but I didn't want to pay $1500. Patience pays off!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

woohoo!  Congrats - you will love it!


----------



## Mike CHS

Ours is only 10' long but it gets used for everything.

You got a super buy at that price also.


----------



## Baymule

You got a great deal! BJ and I know how bad ya'll have been wanting a trailer! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Off Topic, but important!

According to the Shell Oil Company, cell phones really can start a fire if they ring when you are pumping gas. Also, static electricity charges can do the same thing when getting in and out of the car while pumping gas.

For your safety & that of your family, please read this article. Who knows? The life you save might be your own.
*****
Safety Alert!

Here are some reasons why we don't allow cell phones in operating areas, propylene oxide handling and storage area, propane, gas and diesel refueling areas.

The Shell Oil Company recently issued a warning after three incidents in which mobile phones (cell phones) ignited fumes during fueling operations

In the first case, the phone was placed on the car's trunk lid during fueling; it rang and the ensuing fire destroyed the car and the gasoline pump.

In the second, an individual suffered severe burns to their face when fumes ignited as they answered a call while refueling their car!

And in the third, an individual suffered burns to the thigh and groin as fumes ignited when the phone, which was in their pocket, rang while they were fueling their car.

You should know that: Mobile Phones can ignite fuel or fumes

Mobile phones that light up when switched on or when they ring release enough energy to provide a spark for ignition

Mobile phones should not be used in filling stations, or when fueling lawn mowers, boat, etc.

Mobile phones should not be used, or should be turned off, around other materials that generate flammable or explosive fumes or dust, (I.e., solvents, chemicals, gases, grain dust, etc...)

TO sum it up, here are the Four Rules for Safe Refueling:

1) Turn off engine 
2) Don't smoke 
3) Don't use your cell phone - leave it inside the vehicle or turn it off 
4) Don't re-enter your vehicle during fueling.

Bob Renkes of Petroleum Equipment Institute is working on a campaign to try and make people aware of fires as a result of 'static electricity' at gas pumps. His company has researched 150 cases of these fires.

His results were very surprising:
1) Out of 150 cases, almost all of them were women.

2) Almost all cases involved the person getting back in their vehicle while the nozzle was still pumping gas. When finished, they went back to pull the nozzle out and the fire started, as a result of static. 

3) Most had on rubber-soled shoes. 

4) Most men never get back in their vehicle until completely finished. This is why they are seldom involved in these types of fires. 

5) Don't ever use cell phones when pumping gas 

6) It is the vapors that come out of the gas that cause the fire, when connected with static charges. 

7) There were 29 fires where the vehicle was re-entered and the nozzle was touched during refueling from a variety of makes and models. Some resulted in extensive damage to the vehicle, to the station, and to the customer.

Seventeen fires occurred before, during or immediately after the gas cap was removed and before fueling began. 

Mr. Renkes stresses to NEVER get back into your vehicle while filling it with gas. 
If you absolutely HAVE to get in your vehicle while the gas is pumping, make sure you get out, close the door TOUCHING THE METAL, before you ever pull the nozzle out. This way the static from your body will be discharged before you ever remove the nozzle.

As I mentioned earlier, The Petroleum Equipment Institute, along with several other companies now, are really trying to make the public aware of this danger.

I ask you to please send this information to ALL your family and friends, especially those who have kids in the car with them while pumping gas. If this were to happen to them, they may not be able to get the children out in time.

Thanks for passing this along


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I've heard that before and I cringe when I see people talking on their phones while pumping gas.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Baymule

I always get back in my car while fueling and make sure to touch a metal part of the car when I get back out. How do you get out of your car without touching it anyway?


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> I've heard that before and I cringe when I see people talking on their phones while pumping gas.  Thanks for posting!


I know!  DH was telling me that the last time he pumped gas, there was a lady (in her mid-50s), who was on the phone & got in & out of her car several times. UGH!


----------



## Devonviolet

YIKES!    look what we have hanging on the outside of our back porch!






I was watching the animals & had my hand on the porch rail. I became aware that my fingers had touched spiderweb. So, I looked over the rail and saw this big girl!  With the legs she is about 2-1/2 inches in diameter!     DH tells me there is another big spider on the other side of the house.

I've been told this is a "Banana Spider". They originally came to the US on banana boats.  These big girls don't bother us, so we leave them be. Our philosophy is "Live & let live" - as long as they don't hurt us, we leave them alone.

Those _nasty_ Red Wasps are another story . . . they attack, with very painful stings (out of the blue, with no provacation).     So, we destroy nests & swat/kill every one we see.  The black wasps (paper wasps) leave us alone, so we don't bother them.

Another "wasp" we have been seeing more of around here is called "Red Velvet Ant" or "Cow Killer", but really isn't an ant. Here is one we saw on our driveway this past Sunday:




I looked it up last year, when I was seeing some running along the ground (always by themselves). They are a little less than an inch long.

Here is what I found online:

*Dasymutilla aureola pacifica


 



 *
_These colorful, fuzzy Red Velvet Ants (Dasymutilla aureola pacifica) aren’t really ants at all – they’re wasps! The females lack wings which makes them resemble ants… definitely had me fooled.Their name “velvet ant” does refer to the wasp’s dense hair which comes in a variety of colors, including white, blue, gold, black, silver, and red as show in this subspecies. The vivid coloration serves as a warning to other animals that these wasps aren’t exactly friendly. In fact, they’re also known as cow killers because their sting is said to be “strong enough to kill a cow,” although this isn’t actually the case… it just really hurts!

The earliest-known velvet ants are specimens from the Dominican Republic preserved in amber some 25 to 40 million years ago."
_


----------



## NH homesteader

You are not exactly helping the Texas tourism board here....  Eww!


----------



## Devonviolet




----------



## Baymule

Never knew that. I was always told not to mess with them, their bite/sting was BAD. I grew up calling them velvet ants. Wasps! Never knew.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Never knew that. I was always told not to mess with them, their bite/sting was BAD. I grew up calling them velvet ants. Wasps! Never knew.....



Ditto!


----------



## Devonviolet

I mentioned on @Latestarter's journal, that we got new chickens & ducks last week.

Tomarrow it will be one week since they arrived from Ideal Poultry, down near Waco, Texas.

It sounds like we ordered a lot (total 41 birds). But actually it's not as bad as it sounds. We ordered 20 meat birds, which will be in our freezer before Winter comes.

We also ordered five female Pekin Ducks and one male Pekin Duck. Then, we ordered 5 Cuckoo Marans (chocolate egg layers), 5 Barred Plymouth Rocks and 5 Ameraucana (Easter Eggers).

We are now down to 39 birds. One meat bird died the first day, and one died the 3rd day.

The chicks and ducks are growing fast. It seems that the ducks have already doubled in size!  They are just so cute! 

Here are a photo of the little peeps the day we got them:


----------



## babsbag

Those little fuzzy butts are cute. 

I have little peeps in my brooder right now and it is all the fault of the coyote that stole my ducks. I had 5 ducks, now I have two. I got 5 fertile duck eggs from a friend but couldn't put just 5 eggs in the incubator so I filled it. Of course the chickens hatch first so I now have chicks (which I don't need) and waiting on the duck eggs to hatch. Should be this weekend. 

I also have another 6 or 7 eggs in the incubator because I found 1 guinea egg and I couldn't put just one egg in the incubator...

Do you see a pattern here?


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> Those little fuzzy butts are cute.
> 
> I have little peeps in my brooder right now and it is all the fault of the coyote that stole my ducks. I had 5 ducks, now I have two. I got 5 fertile duck eggs from a friend but couldn't put just 5 eggs in the incubator so I filled it. Of course the chickens hatch first so I now have chicks (which I don't need) and waiting on the duck eggs to hatch. Should be this weekend.
> 
> I also have another 6 or 7 eggs in the incubator because I found 1 guinea egg and I couldn't put just one egg in the incubator...
> 
> Do you see a pattern here?


Sounds a lot like goat math to me.
  
​


----------



## Mini Horses

I do see the pattern!     Get a smaller incubator! 

So, I have a big ole BO hen who has decided she needs to go broody!!   I am thinking --  I have a broody nest/pen empty AND I have fertile eggs -- hmmmm.    It must be contagious.  We just can't help ourselves.


----------



## Mini Horses

YES == chicken math & goat math are alike  

Added:  It's so cute, she growls as I approach the nest.  I reach in & pull eggs out.  As I am then picking them up, she is trying to scoot them back under......3rd day, she'll definitely set a nest!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I had ONE broody hen a couple weeks ago...got tired of getting pecked when I tried to take her eggs away so I gave up.  She must've told the other hens cuz now I have THREE broody hens.  Dang copy cats!  Sigh...


----------



## Devonviolet

We have quite a few broody hens, but no roo's.  

One of our Lavender Marans is VERY broody, doing so several times a year. And NASTY???? OMG!  She pecks HARD!

I've gone to covering her head with a towel & blocking her from pecking me as I collect eggs. She even tries to peck me as I collect eggs from the boxes on either side of her.

We have started giving the broody hens about a tablespoon of scratch when we collect eggs & they seem less interested in pecking when they are eating their treat. 

One of our BO's has recently gone broody for the first time. The thing that puzzles us is that most days she doesn't have any eggs under her.    other times there are 2-3 eggs that are obviously not her's.


----------



## NH homesteader

Would you guys share some broody hens? I have a gorgeous Dominique  roo and I want some more offspring from him and none of my hens will sit! We have to incubate to get chicks,  which is fine but I'd love to see a momma raising her babies (and would love for my 3yo daughter to see it too!)


----------



## Mini Horses

I had a different BO brood this spring & had to buy fertile eggs!  She hatched out four -- others she threw out.  two others went broody right away.   I have 5 BOs & 4 have done this this year.  I went & got a lovely BO roo to make more this Spring.   Hope they all decide to brood THEN...... they are great moms!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

NH homesteader said:


> Would you guys share some broody hens


Come and get 'em!


----------



## babsbag

I have a rogue Broody wandering around the yard right now with a few chicks in tow. I haven't seen her yet but I know she left the nest and I know some hatched. The hens that go broody in the coop usually don't make it to hatch even if I let them have the eggs as I have some egg eater hens out there.    But I have no shortage of broodies and I have lots of roosters. 

@Mini Horses  I have 4 incubators. I have my favorite Genesis Hovabator with turner, I have a little Marsh Turn-X that is awesome, and I have 2 little giant styrofoam ones that will do in a pinch.


----------



## Devonviolet

NH homesteader said:


> Would you guys share some broody hens? I have a gorgeous Dominique  roo and I want some more offspring from him and none of my hens will sit! We have to incubate to get chicks,  which is fine but I'd love to see a momma raising her babies (and would love for my 3yo daughter to see it too!)


I would gladly share my nasty Marans, however I love her chocolate eggs.  I would love to let a broody hen raise some chicks, however I don't have a clue how to set up for her to do that.


----------



## babsbag

First you need a rooster  

Then she just needs a nest in a corner where she can be undisturbed and when the chicks hatch they need to be segregated for a week or two; sometimes other hens will peck them to death. I have a separate area in my coop where I can put broodies when I want. I also use it as my grow out pen when I get new chicks. When it isn't in use I just leave the gate open and it is just part of the coop.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Technically - you don't really need a rooster    But - you DO need fertilized eggs, lol!


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> First you need a rooster


 Yeah, fertilized eggs are a given. 

I kinda figured I would need to separate the chicks. So, do I put out chick starter, like I do with mail order chicks? How long do I keep the hen & chicks separate from the other hens?


----------



## babsbag

I do put out chick starter if they are in the coop. My hens that are rogue in the yard feed themselves and the chicks, I just make sure that they have water. I separate them for 2-3 weeks, a lot depends on how ferocious the mama hen is. Some will literally protect them with their life and others will throw them under the bus. I always try and make sure the little ones have a place to eat as food seems to bring out the monsters in the other hens.


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> I would gladly share my nasty Marans, however I love her chocolate eggs.  I would love to let a broody hen raise some chicks, however I don't have a clue how to set up for her to do that.



I'll take your nasty Marans! When I got the 50 Delaware chicks in the spring, Dh picked up 6 Americana chicks at the feed store that were supposed to be females. Since the Delawares were so darn mean, as you know, we butchered ALL the roosters. Weeeeellllllll......one of the Americanas looks to be a rooster! I'm going to separate them from the Delawares and get an incubator. I could put your Marans with the Americana Rooster and maybe we'd get Olive Eggers! Wouldn't that be cool? I know you can cross a blue egg layer with a brown egg layer and get olive egg layers. I'm going to give the Americana roo a couple of brown egg layers just for fun!


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> I would gladly share my nasty Marans, however I love her chocolate eggs.  I would love to let a broody hen raise some chicks, however I don't have a clue how to set up for her to do that.





frustratedearthmother said:


> Technically - you don't really need a rooster    But - you DO need fertilized eggs, lol!


Don't need that either! I got 7 chicks from Meyer June last year and stuffed them under my broody BA at some time past Zero dark thirty. Good thing chickens aren't real smart. She "hatched" 7 chicks of 3 breeds from 3 plastic easter eggs with rocks inside. 3 of them were Easter Eggers so very appropriate 

I made a brooder area in the coop using 2 adjacent sides of the coop and made the other 2 sides from wood and 1/2" hardware cloth; 2'x6' brooder. 2x4 wood framed welded wire on top. Zorra turned out to be the protective chicken mama from hell, even the "WE rule this place and don't you EVER forget it" Anconas ran scared.

I let Zorra and the kids out every day after the older girls had gone outside. She slowly increased their range but took them back to the brooder area every night for 2 weeks. Then she apparently tired of waiting on me in the morning and one evening I found she had taken the kids to a 14" x 14" nest box. The nest access perch is 18" off the ground, and by that time hitting the 2' "intermediate height" roost was no problem for them. Amazing how high those chicks can get in such a short time. At about a month that nest box was AWFULLY tight and the chicks started moving themselves over a few days time up to the 4' high roosts with the older hens. Zorra kicked them to the curb at 2 months.

For food I used non medicated chick starter. That and their water in the brooder were up on a platform about 3" high (so they wouldn't fill them with shavings) with holes to hold the bases. After they moved upstairs, I had to make a small entrance to the brooder area so only the chicks could get at the food. At some point they were jumping up into the hanging feeder and eating the layer feed so I ended up dumping about half the chick starter I had purchased into the can of layer.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks Bruce, that really helps. We have had chickens for 19 months now.  But, never hatched eggs.

When we still had roosters we tried putting putting 5 fertilized eggs under a broody hen. She sat on them, but we occasionally found her on different nests. When we found her off the eggs, we moved her back to the one with the fertilized eggs. Over time, she crushed one egg, pushed two out of the nest, one proved to not be fertilized and one was DOA. Not a very successful attempt. So, we haven't been very willing to try again.  One of these days, we might be brave and try again, by either getting some fertilized eggs or maybe another roo.  For now, we have plenty of chicks to keep us busy.

Actually, I am hoping that our Pekin drake will do his job and eventually we will increase our flock with fertilized duck eggs from our 5 female ducks. I would really rather let a broody duck hatch the eggs than use a brooder and raise them to the point we can include them in the flock.

Thanks again Bruce, for sharing your experience.


----------



## Bruce

You are welcome @Devonviolet

I forgot to add:
Zorra goes broody several times a year. She had been sitting (read hogging) a nest box for a week when I ordered the chicks. I made the brooder area and moved her into it with the 3 plastic eggs (she had been sitting on nothing but shavings as all my broodies are happy to do) and she stayed. She was still parked when the chicks came about a week later so I figured she was good.

I'd never stuffed chicks under a broody before so of course I was a bit nervous. I had made a Mama Heating Pad cave for the chicks since the "stuffing" is supposed to be done when it is so dark the hen can't see and chicks arrive in the morning. They spent the day in a cardboard box in our bedroom and I tried to place them that night. I don't think it was dark enough and she was fidgety and MAYBE pecking the first chick so I retreated. BIG T-storm an hour later so the chicks spent the night and next day in our bedroom. MHP chicks are very quiet and sleep at night  "Stuffing" went well the next night. If she had rejected them, I would have moved the MHP into the brooder area in the barn and kicked Zorra into the broody buster.


----------



## Devonviolet

We are still working to get the chick/duckling area ready for putting them outside permanently.

The brooder shelters are ready, but we want to fence some runs, for the chicks & ducklings, before we put them out there. Long story short, we had a tree stump in the way, and it needed to be removed. So, today we went out there with a shovel & the chainsaw.

We dug around the stump & used the chainsaw to cut the stump below ground level. It went amazingly well.
BEFORE




AFTER



That's the stump laying on it's side.

After the ground was leveled, we decided to cut down a cedar tree, that we want to use for a couple fence posts.

We tied a long, heavy rope on to the trunk. DH did the cuts while I pulled on the rope. The tree came down exactly where we wanted it. 

There was still gas in the saw, and we like to run it dry before we put it away. So, we cut another cedar tree, for fence posts.

As we cleaned up the branches, that we had cut off the trees, we realized there was a dead, rotten tree near to the one we had just cut down. We still had gas in the saw, so we decided to cut that down as well.

This time there were trees close by, and the dead tree hung up on a neighboring tree, making it harder to get down. DH, made some extra cuts while I pulled on the rope around the trunk. There was a loud crack, he jumped behind a tree & down came the dead tree. 

Here is a shot of all 3 trees on the ground.




I told DH I'm going to start calling him Lumber Jack!


----------



## Southern by choice

Curious to why take the stump out?
We leave the stumps, as they decay there are lots of tasty bugs that are aiding in the process that chickens love to eat.

Great job on taking the trees down!


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks.  This particular stump just happened to be smack dab in the way of the fence & a gate, that we are putting in for the chicken run.  

This turned out to be a lot easier than renting a stump grinder.


----------



## Baymule

I'd take the stump out too, it would be my luck to stumble over it and fall down in chicken poop.  Since ya'll are so enthused about cutting down trees, come on over and I'll fill up the chainsaw!


----------



## Devonviolet

That's hilarious, Bay!  We probably have as many trees, that need to come down, as you do.


----------



## Mike CHS

Just so you know - I fueled up the chainsaw yesterday when I finished cutting up a down tree so if you happen by on I-65 I would be glad to give you guys something to do.


----------



## Baymule

We trimmed up a HUGE cedar tree that is in our former green briar pasture. Our neighbor Robert ran the chainsaw, DH and I loaded and stacked branches in the pick up and the mule until both were full. We unloaded them and quit for the day.


----------



## Latestarter

Seems like a whole bunch of us have plenty of use for chain saws... Can hardly wait to get started on my place. Of course that's said before the actual work starts. I'm sure once I'm into it I'll be "hardly waiting" till it's all done (which will most likely never happen ) I really DO enjoy working outside on the land... Love the smell of fresh cut timber and fresh cut grass/hay. The work starts here on Thursday.


----------



## Devonviolet

Progress has been slow, getting ready to put the chicks & ducklings outside.

We have had a big problem with mice, in the chicken coop. So, decided to put 1/4" hardware cloth around the base of the coop. Since we were working at the back of the coop, we decided to take the time to dig a trench around the 2 shelters & coop, and attach the wire. It was a lot of work, but once the rest of the coop is done, hopefully it will cut way back on mouse nests & freeloading mice eating our chicken feed!

We finally got posts in the ground, for the divided chicken run, which is 16×16', with a dividing fence (with a gate in it).

The project was going to be very simple in the beginning. However, as work progressed, we kept thinking about how to make it more secure from preditors. Hawks & night owls are bad around here, so we had to put bird netting over top. In order to accomodate DH's 6'2" frame, we decided to build a 7' high framework to support the netting.

When I took this photo, we hand dug 7 post holes (UGH!), set the cedar posts 2' in the ground & had attached the 2×4 framework.





Yesterday we hung the 6' welded wire fencing.  It turned out to be a bigger job than we thought. But, we got 'er done.

We are taking today off for some family time.  Sunday, after church, we plan to build 2 gates.

We also plan to put the bird netting together.  This late in the season, we were only able to find 7-1/2'×100' roll of bird netting (at Lowe's, for $14.95). We plan to cut three 18' lengths, and attach them, by overlapping 2", using small electric ties. We will then screw 1×2's to hold the netting in place on top of the 2×4 framework & attach the netting to the top of the 6' fencing.

We are hoping to get the chicks & ducklings in their new run by late Sunday afternoon.

This has turned into a much bigger project than we originally planned. We sure will be glad to get it finished!


----------



## Baymule

Another improvement to make your's and the bird's life better. Smart to make it tall enough for your DH to walk in there! I have to stoop to get in my hoop coop.


----------



## Devonviolet

. . . stoop in the coop . . . You crack me up!

We talked about different options. But, they all left DH stooping to go into the run. I finally said, "Oh heck, lets just buy the 2×4s & do it right. He finally gave in & is now glad we did it that way.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good plan!  I needed the area that was formerly my feed room.  So, I moved my feed room into an enclosed trailer that wasn't being used.  Problem - it's only about 5 ft. tall...and I'm 5'6ish.  Everytime I have to go into that trailer - usually carrying 50lbs of feed - I have to stoop.  Not comfortable at all....


----------



## Bruce

Good plan @Devonviolet .Certainly worth the effort for you to make your run easy to work in. 

My little barn is where we keep the firewood for the woodstove in the house. I have to stoop as well to get under the flatted on one side (and sagging in the middle) tree joists for the floor above. NOT at all good for one's back when carrying wood. When I bring it up to the enclosed porch I put the dump cart in the barn attached to the garden tractor so I can at least not have to carry any distance stooped over.  BTW, I am (or at least was) the same height as your DH.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Good plan!  I needed the area that was formerly my feed room.  So, I moved my feed room into an enclosed trailer that wasn't being used.  Problem - it's only about 5 ft. tall...and I'm 5'6ish.  Everytime I have to go into that trailer - usually carrying 50lbs of feed - I have to stoop.  Not comfortable at all....


When we bought our place it had a metal shed. UGH! I would NEVER buy one of these on purpose.  I'm not sure how high the door is. But, I'm 5'7" & have to duck to get inside.

When we acquired it, it was rusty & leaked like a sieve. After considerable effort, it is now dry (except in heavy, blowing rains), so we are currently using it for our feed shed. Yes, it's dry. But, there are too many holes in the floor to keep mice & rat snakes out. So, our mouse trap is always at the ready. We put all our feed in metal garbage cans, on wheels.

My goal (if our long "To Do List" is ever whittled down ), is to build a new one, that holds more & that we both don't bump our heads on!


----------



## Bruce

You could convert that new run into a feed room


----------



## Devonviolet

Funny you should mention that, Bruce. Just yesterday, I was trying to figure out if we could increase the size of the coop using the framework we just built for the chicken run. Bigger coop means more birds, right???    Sort of like "goat math" . . .


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep, goat math & chicken math, verrrrry much alike.

It was best move ever to make that run tall enough for DH -- otherwise, you might be doing anything needed in there.Now you have help.


----------



## Devonviolet

The smallest of our 6 ducklings died a earlier today. 

This morning DH noticed she didn't eat any food or drink any water when he put fresh food in their box.  

When I checked her, I noticed that she was a little more than half the size of the other ducks. I've been watching her because she was smaller than the others and she wasn't feathering out like the others.

We put her in a separate box with another duckling (with food & water of course).  The other duckling was eating & drinking. But the small one was just sitting against the end of the plastic box.  

We checked on her several times, and she was just sitting there. When we came in from building chicken run gates, she was laying down. So I put a small amount of Manuka Honey in some water & started dripping some into her mouth using a 3cc syringe. At first I could tell that she was swallowing. But after about a minute she stopped swallowing. 

DH was holding her body, and about the time she stopped swallowing, he felt a shuttering and then her head went limp. I tried jostling her but she never revived.   I am so sad now.


----------



## Hens and Roos

so sorry to hear


----------



## Mike CHS

It's never easy.  Sorry


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm so sorry...


----------



## Bruce

That is sad. Most likely something congenital she couldn't get past.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry... I agree with Bruce. Nothing you could have done.


----------



## Baymule

That duckling was loved and cared for. Sorry about your duckling.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure am sorry that happened to you....it happened to us 3days after we got our ducklings....we lost a little rouen hen, so sure understand the loss....there was probably something wrong with it...so, is better now than later...though it is tough to deal with at any time.


----------



## Devonviolet

Autumn Decorated Tailgate.



 

The other day we bought several bales of straw for the new brooder shelters and chicken run.  Today, when I went to the grocery store, they had pumpkins on sale for $1.50 each, so, I bought three. 

We were so busy building the chicken run, that it didn't get off loaded. Every time I went by the truck, I was struck with how cool it looked. So, I just had to take a photo.


----------



## Devonviolet

We are almost finished with the chicken run. It seems we think we are almost there and something comes up.

Yesterday we opened the package of bird netting and realized it was a lot thinner than we thought. Yet, went ahead & started to put it up. As we got the first row stapled down to the 2×4s at the top, we came to the conclusion that it would likely not stop a dive bombing hawk.

So, we decided that putting 2×4 welded wire on top of the run (as we did with the chicken run on the other side of the chicken coop), would be a lot more secure. As it happened, we had a couple rolls of 4' wide 2×4 welded wire. So, it didn't cost any money.

As we were unrolling the roll of wire, I realized that we hadn't seen Edith, our turkey hen for a while. Lately, when we free range the chickens & Edith, she wanders much further away than the chickens - usually into our neighbor's woods. We usually are able to find her within 10 minutes or so. This time, she was nowhere to be found.after looking for an hour, we stopped searching, so we could get back to work.




Before we did, I decided to call our neighbors, to ask if they would keep an eye out for her, since I was concerned about a hunter finding & shooting her for Thanksgiving dinner.

They have a couple of miniature Schnauzers, which are bred for hunting. Mrs. Took the dogs for a walk down their long driveway, to see if they could find Edith. Sure enough they got to the end of the driveway and sounded off, chasing her out of the woods.

Mrs. Walked over, to tell us the dogs found our turkey. I grabbed the long stick, that I use like a shepherd's staff and went to get Edith, who immediately tried to go the other way.  Bad turkey!

She gave me a bit of a run, trying to keep up with her, as I herded her along the road to our driveway. By the time we got to the driveway she ran out of steam and slowed down considerably. I kept herding her until she got to the chicken run door, which I closed behind her. From now on, Edith doesn't get to free range when we have a project that keeps us from keeping track of her.


----------



## Baymule

Bad Edith! If she keeps this up, she might end up being YOUR Thanksgiving or Christmas dinner!


----------



## Devonviolet

DH was saying the same thing, as I herded her home!  

Actually, she has started giving us eggs again. So, I hesitate to send her to freezer camp just yet.  After she got locked in the chicken run, she went into the coop & got on her nest. I checked later & sure enough, she left us another egg!.  Love those turkey eggs!  I'm just glad she didn't lay it out in the woods!

We decided that Edith has gone rogue for the last time. From now on, when we let the chickens out, to free range, Edith will get herded to the fenced back yard, to do her free ranging in a controlled environment.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Devonviolet said:


> Edith will get herded to the fenced back yard, to do her free ranging in a controlled environment



Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well,  we are finally finished, with the new chicken/duck area, save a few minor details.

I'm too tired to write much, and we still need to bring the second batch of chicks out. But, here are the ducklings happily running around their new chicken run.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That looks really Nice!!....I understand the Tired too....this Heat and Humidity ya are sending this Way is just wearing me Out!!....LOL


----------



## goatgurl

wow that looks like a duckie mansion compared to the old calf hutch mine lived in.  looks snug and warm.  don't work to hard 'cause you still have lots more to do.  take care


----------



## Latestarter

Hey there @goatgurl ! Don't see you around much... hope all is well with you.


----------



## Devonviolet

WooHoo!!!    The chicks & ducklings are finally outside!!!  We came in (at 8:00 PM), after transferring the chicks to their coop. It has been an exhausting day. But, it's finally done!

We weren't sure whether or not to close them all up in their coops, because we were concerned it would get too hot in there. But, the ducks made the decision easy. I could feel that the temp went down, from 77°, and the humidity went up to 83%.  The ducks went into the open coop on their own, and were hanging out under the heat lamp, which has a 175° heat lamp bulb (not infared).

One thing we had to do, that we hadn't planned on, was to put 12" wide chicken wire on the chicken run fence, down at ground level.  We had brought 1/2 of the chicks out to the run & a few got out before we could cover the box they were in. Almost immediately one tried to exit the run through the 2×4 fencing. We thought they would be big enough that they couldn't get out. Well, this chick proved us wrong. It was just big enough to get half way out, and got stuck. So, out came the chicken wire & zip ties. 

We will go out before bed & check on them, just to assure ourselves they are okay. There is an indoor/outdoor thermometer in the duck's coop.


----------



## luvmypets

Love your new pen, it is really nice!


----------



## Baymule

Your duck pen looks fantastic. I know you are so glad to get them out of the house!


----------



## Devonviolet

Ah yes! It IS nice to have them out of the house!  We are sitting here enjoying the quiet & fresh air.  

It was a lot of work and is more complex than what we started out to do. But now that it is done, we are glad we did it.

The thing about the way we did it, it can be used, in the future, for multiple different animal situations . . . such as raising turkeys, isolating incoming animals (for quarantine) or segregating a doe (or two) for kidding. Who knows?    The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, our chickies & ducklings survived their first night in their new digs!



 


 
Here they are right after I let them out this morning. The temp was about 68° and they didn't have a bit of objection to going out into it.  So, i'm confident they will adjust to nights in their new coop just fine

The chicks were so excited to spread their wings, they were flying all over the run. I saw one of the Ameraucana's fly straight up about 3 feet off the ground!  Now THAT's a happy chicken!  

The ducks are so cute! They run around in a group (sometimes going in a circle around one of the bigger ducks [the male?]), pushing their beaks into the straw & coming up with something to eat. I'm not quite sure what, but I suspect it is smaller bits of straw.


 

We are really enjoying watching them having fun in their new home!


----------



## luvmypets

​


----------



## Baymule

Aren't they way more fun when you get them OUTSIDE??


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh my yes!  A LOT more fun!  

I must confess, though, that I still look in the spare bedroom, expecting to see them, as I pass by.


----------



## samssimonsays

That looks amazing! I am drooling over your pens!


----------



## Mini Horses

Beautiful job!!   Seeing them enjoy all your work sure makes it worth while, right?   
All feathered out like they are, you don't need those heat lamps on at night, really.   Save the electric.   Chickens & ducks do just fine in cooler temps so long as rain & wind are kept off of them.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> All feathered out like they are, you don't need those heat lamps on at night, really. Save the electric. Chickens & ducks do just fine in cooler temps so long as rain & wind are kept off of them.


Thanks @Mini Horses, This is only the second batch of chicks we have brooded & we never brooded ducklings. The other batch we did was hatched in Feb, so temps were a LOT different. We will turn off the heat lamps and save money.


----------



## Devonviolet

samssimonsays said:


> That looks amazing! I am drooling over your pens!


Thanks, @samssimonsays. This is a variation of the pen we made & attached to the other side of the coop, for our first batch of chickens.  Although, it's twice as big, since we have more birds.

Below is a photo of the other run. It is 8×16'.

We had more time back then, so all the 2×4's were painted white. This time, we were in a hurry to get the chicks & ducks outside, so went for the "au naturale" look!  







We eventually added a 4×8' shelter in the back end of the run, that keeps the chickens dry in the rain. But it really didn't work the way we wanted it to. Now that we have more chickens, we are thinking about taking that shelter out & putting up walls, to increase the size of the coop, meaning we won't have to walk bent in half, when we want to do any thing in the shelter. What a pain - literally!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Awwwwe!!....got ya some litle 'Cuties' for Sure!!....ours have just started to lay....the ducks that is....still waiting on chickens...LOL....both will be 21wks this coming sunday...you'll Love watching them for sure....and the Differences between them....ducks are much more 'Comical' to me than the Chickens....but, they are fun to watch Too!!


----------



## babsbag

Very nice looking pens. And yes, it is amazing how the chicks can get through that wire. A few of my last ones became Mia snacks as they wouldn't stay out of the goat pen.     I too have to go and do the "chicken wire line the fence" job before I let this next crew out of the grow out pen.  I can't imagine having them the size of yours and still in the house...especially the ducks; the way they fling water is ridiculous


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks Babs!

Yes, having them in the house is a major challenge - especially when they get as big as the ducks are. We had them in large plastic tubs. So, there wasn't a lot of splashing. But, their straw bedding got saturated and had to be totally changed twice a day!  And STINK????    UGH!

When we finally finished the first run, I swore I would never keep chicks in the house.

Unfortunately, right after I ordered the chicks & ducklings, both DH & I weren't feeling well, so, there was a delay in starting the building project. After multiple trips to a new Holistic doctor, we are both feeling better & were able to spend 4 or 5 hours a day working on it.

With the pen & smaller coops built the way they are, we should never have to brood chicks in the house again!!!


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> we should never have to brood chicks in the house again!!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh man I have done that more times than I like to talk about...  But we finally managed to set ourselves up so we can brood outside if it's not too cold out. 

Ducks smell so bad.  We brooded ours in the house and it was so not even fun! 

Your new setup is gorgeous! I am super envious!


----------



## Baymule

I made a shade shelter for my ducks when I had them. I put a pallet on 4 plastic milk crates and stapled opened up plastic feed sacks on the pallet to water proof it. The ducks loved it and stayed in it more than they stayed in their shelter.


----------



## NH homesteader

I had to chase my ducks into their coop every single night. They would much rather sleep outside. It was one of the more irritating things about them.


----------



## Baymule

Mine not only slept outside, but they only shut one eye at a time. They. Never. Shut. Up. If an acorn fell QUACK QUACK. If a cat was in the next yard, if the dog moved, if a sparrow landed in the yard, QUACK QUACK QUACK QUACK! All day. All night. I was glad to send them to freezer camp.


----------



## Mike CHS

On my wish list I just drew a line through item #7  - "Check into sources for ducks."


----------



## Bruce




----------



## NH homesteader

Yup mine drove me insane,  I sold them. So loud.  So messy.  I'm with you @Baymule !


----------



## samssimonsays

That is amazing! I love it! I am drawing some major inspiration for when we get our chickens lol.


----------



## Devonviolet

I have recently heard a great deal about how messy & loud ducks are. I can't say I heard much about it before I bought these ducks.

Yes, they were messy & loud, when in the house. But, the beauty of having them behind the coop, we can't hear or smell them.   So far, I don't mind them at all. Of course, that could change at any time.


----------



## Baymule

If I were to get ducks again they would be muscovies. They don't quack, they hiss. They get big, drakes up to 9 pounds, brood their own young, and seem to be the ultimate farm duck.


----------



## Devonviolet

I looked at Muscovies, but they weren't available when I placed my order. They are definitely going to be a possibility on future orders!


----------



## NH homesteader

Ducks can be really cute and funny too though.  They're not all bad!
My ducks were like super brooding machines. They'd take off and lay eggs weird places and all of the sudden there were a bunch more ducks lol. And I frequently fished eggs out of the stream.  Which  was kind of amusing!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well I can honestly say that we really Love our ducks!!....Yes we have complained about the Mess and Work it took while they were inside....but, not a problem outside....ours are pretty Vocal but we enjoy Talking to them...now that they have started laying it seems well worth it....and the best thing of all is they are another Option for Dinner...if and when it comes to that....LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

So @CntryBoy777 , how many ducks do you have?  What breed are they?

You say the eggs are well worth it. Do you sell them?  If so, for how much? 6 or 12 in a carton?  Where does one buy egg cartons big enough for duck eggs?

Our ducks will be 5 months old on Feb, 20th.  I'm hoping they will be laying by then. I can sell them at the Jersey Milk dairy where I get my milk for making Kefir.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have a total of 12 ducks....Khaki Campbells...6hens and 1 drake...and 5 Rouen hens...the drake died in shipping...we don't sell the eggs....just give away what we don't eat...not sure about the egg cartons...ours fit in an extra lg chicken egg carton....if others want the eggs...they have to provide the carton...LOL!!


----------



## goatgurl

@Devonviolet my young pullets want to come live at your house.  both coops look really great.  I have to chime in and agree with @Baymule about the muscovies.  they are much quieter than your standard quackers, they lay good, the eggs are sooo good.  @CntryBoy777 you're going to love the eggs.  the yokes are so rich.    yes they are good mamas, and they are bug eating fools.  I love to watch them chase grasshoppers, and the tick population is almost nill here around the house which is a big plus.  I love to watch their antics, they make me smile.  they follow me everywhere I go, it looks like a parade when i'm going out to do chores.  and you've never lived till about 50 of them are out in the field and see you come out to feed and they all start flying toward you.  I didn't know whether to laugh or run so I just stood there and they landed all around me, then I laughed.  the only thing I gripe about is with a perfectly good pond right here at the house they will not stay out of the goats water.  would much rather jump into the trough than waddle to the pond.  they a great size for eating and taste really good.  I sold almost $500. worth of young ducks last fall, mostly to the Asian population.  they love them and a friend of mine sells her eggs at the Asian market in fort smith for .50 each.  but mine free range so I have to watch them to see where they are laying so its an Easter egg hunt at my house for them.  and their mess in the house is just that, a stinky mess.  that's why I started making the outside brooders out of giant plastic totes that I get from a resale shop for $3. bucks.  they work really well.  but yours look so much better.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Devonviolet .....here are a couple of pics of ours...
........@goatgurl...I'm not sure about having 50 of them...LOL!!....we got them and the chickens for eggs and bug eating....and if things get Tough they are an easy Fix to an empty Table...LOL!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

This morning, after the chicks & ducklings were fed, we brought out one of the 5' kiddie pools, for the ducks.

They were all cuddled up in the duckie coop, and didn't seem to want to come out to try the pool out.

I saw, on BYC, that ducks like peas for treats. So, I had thawed some frozen peas, and had them in a little plastic bowl. I started dropping a few in the coop & led them to the pool, ala' Hansel & Gretel.

It hardly took any time to get them there. However, they were a bit hesitant to get in the pool. A few scattered peas, on the patio block step, and in the pool, convinced one of the ducks to get into the water. Once she was there, the others followed suit.



One at a time they got in and then right back out. After a while, they figured out how much fun it was, all 5 of them were in the pool, fluffing feathers & preening. I wish I could figure out how to post the video I did, on my phone. It is so cute. So, photos will have to suffice.


----------



## animalmom

So sweet!


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks.   I'm loving having these little white duckies!   Especially now that they are outside!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Uh-Oh!!...ya done woke up the 'Water Fowl' in them!!


----------



## Devonviolet

I KNOW!!!  They were loving fluffing their feathers & preening, like it was so much fun.  I guess it's a good thing we don't have a swimming pool.  Our neighbor got ducks, for the kids, when they were young. The ducks weren't interested in the pond. They wanted to go in the pool.   They didn't last too long after that.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well enjoy it while it lasts!!....they Grow fast...and before long only 2-3 will be able to Fit in that pool........we put ours in the tub at 3wks when they were inside...so, ours haven't hesitated getting in the water....but, when you are filling it...the sound of the running water Excites tbem into a Frenzy and begin to Dance!!!....whatever time ya do it just have your camera Read cause the 'Show' is about to Begin!!..


----------



## Baymule

The duck-poo water from the pool will help the compost pile! Or pour it on the garden, just quit a month or two before planting.


----------



## NH homesteader

They're so cute! And my ducks absolutely went nuts for peas also. That and tomatoes. It's so fun  to watch how excited they get to swim! We used to use a sledgehammer all winter to smash a hole in the stream for them to swim. (I am not going to miss that this year). They would go in the water when it was - 20 outside. Crazy!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, I don't think we will have to worry about -20° winter temps down here in Texas.   Although, when we llived in MN, we would occasionally have temps that cold, with windchills around -50°!  

I'm not sure if we will fill the pool when it's cold out.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> The duck-poo water from the pool will help the compost pile! Or pour it on the garden, just quit a month or two before planting.


We are planning to pour it onto the compost pile.


----------



## NH homesteader

Ha no I bet you won't! We bought a big rubber dish for ours for winter because you can smash the ice more easily.  Big enough they could get in. I know they don't need that much  water,  but just  look at how happy it makes them!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I told Joyce that I was 'Drawin the Line' at 30 today....below that the only thing I do outsude is Burn the Piles and 'Have to Dos'....below that the Pain gets more than I can 'Push Thru'.......and I hate to take the Pills, so that is 'Why' I have been pushing to finish the big Fence before it gets that Cold....then we just have to turn em Out and Check on them


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well enjoy it while it lasts!!....they Grow fast...and before long only 2-3 will be able to Fit in that pool........we put ours in the tub at 3wks when they were inside...so, ours haven't hesitated getting in the water....but, when you are filling it...the sound of the running water Excites tbem into a Frenzy and begin to Dance!!!....whatever time ya do it just have your camera Read cause the 'Show' is about to Begin!!..


You could stack a bunch of stock tanks side by side and make a "big" pool. And they have drain holes so you can attach a hose and drain the water to where you want it instead of carrying it and you would get it from the bottom where the "good stuff" is.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> You could stack a bunch of stock tanks side by side and make a "big" pool. And they have drain holes so you can attach a hose and drain the water to where you want it instead of carrying it and you would get it from the bottom where the "good stuff" is.


Actually, we are planning to put a drain hole at the bottom, with a hose connector, so we can drain "the good stuff" as you call it, into a bucket, which can be moved (in our yard wagon), to the compost pile, which is about 200 feet away - too far to run a hose.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Love the ducks! I enjoyed our ducks. Both meat and eggs were great! 


Don't know if you have any drakes, but do NOT breed 2 crested ducks together. Just a heads up


----------



## Devonviolet

Goat Whisperer said:


> . . . do NOT breed 2 crested ducks together. Just a heads up



Why is that?  

I did order one drake and no Crested Pekins. Ideal Poultry did indicate that each batch of Pekins could/might include crested ducks. One is obviously crested, and one just has a hint of a scrawny crest. Would that one still be considered crested?

I'm not sure which one is the drake. One of the ducks is bigger than the rest. Could that one be the drake?  At what point can I be sure which one is the drake? I.e. with chickens it eventually becomes apparent which one is a rooster.


----------



## NH homesteader

Drakes have a curly tail and don't quack. They make a funny noise...  Like throaty sounding kind of.

Curious about the crested question myself...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

The drake will have curled tail feathers and when he quacks it will sound like he lost his "voice". The girls will have a louder quack. 

Crested ducks can be heated debate in the “duck world”. Some say you should never ever breed anything with a crest, others don't agree. Personally, I don't care what you do as far as breeding, as long as it is humane- Its not like you are breeding a defect dog or goat sheep etc. 

That being said you shouldn't breed Crested+Crested as it is a lethal gene.  The ducklings affected die in the shell and/or have the brain grow outside of the skull.

The crest itself is a defect, it is fatty tissue that covers a gap in the skull. I heard it has been linked to seizures and neurological problems as well. 

www.metzerfarms.com/Articles/CrestedDucksUnusualBrains.pdf

www.faithvalleywaterfowl.com/crested_call_genetics.html


----------



## CntryBoy777

The 'Crested' ducks is from a malformation of the skull...so, if bred together it can become a real Problem in their health and longevity....the drake will walk and head-bob a bit differently in the water....and their voice is low and raspy...not a true quack....hope that helps ya!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

CntryBoy777 said:


> The 'Crested' ducks is from a malformation of the skull...so, if bred together it can become a real Problem in their health and longevity....the drake will walk and head-bob a bit differently in the water....and their voice is low and raspy...not a true quack....hope that helps ya!!


I think we were posting at the same time.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Goat Whisperer said:


> I think we were posting at the same time.


Yes I think so too...LOL!!...I noticed it too!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @CntryBoy777 and @Ghost Whisperer. 
I definitely don't want to breed these crested ducks. If we start hatching ducklings & increase our numbers, the crested ducks will go to freezer camp!


----------



## Baymule

The poof balls on their heads are so cute though.....


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Baymule said:


> The poof balls on their heads are so cute though.....


I know! I had a crested KC duck, we ordered a bunch to raise up and sell to those wanting started ducks. I kept her and her buddy for a long time but eventually sold her. Really loved her look but wanted to cut down on the mess. 

Gave the folks full disclosure and warned them about breeding her. They didn't care as they just wanted the eggs


----------



## Devonviolet

Stocking Up on Winter Hay!

The other day DH informed me we had 17 bales of hay left (down from 75 bales a year ago last Aug).  So I got online, looking for local hay. TSC & Atwoods charge $10 & $15 for small bales & you don't know how it was treated.

I have heard about manure (from hay fed to horses & cattle) and hay mulch, that has been sprayed with weed killer, has caused vegetable gardens to be less productive (with yellow leaves & anemic veggies), or dying all together. So, I was looking for hay that was chemical free.

I did find farmers, who were proud to say they sprayed for weeds - and I expected that. But, I was surprised to find two farmers, who don't spray for weeds.

I ended up buying from a nice guy - an hour away, who cuts Coastal Hay (Bermuda Grass) after fertilizing in the Spring.  He charges $5/bale.  It was cut last August. His bales are 60-70 pounds & nice & green.

Before we went, we emptied the old hay out of the garage and stacked it outside.
Here, one of our chickens is trying to help us.





Here it is after we emptied the old hay.



Then we hooked up our nice new 6×12' trailer & headed South. We ended up buying 30 bales, which almost fit in 2 layers on our trailer. We had to put the last 2 on top. We took some rachet straps & were able to anchor it down nice & tight.

By the time we got home it was dark. We heard it was supposed to rain the next morning. So, when we got home we got out the 11×11' light weight tarp, that we just bought at Harbor freight on Tuesday. The ends were covered with the 2 free 5×7 tarps we got free from Harbor Freight, the last time we went. 





On Thursday, (before picking up the fresh hay), we took the old hay out of the garage, so we could put the fresh hay to the back. One of our chickens wanted to help. We covered with an 11×11 tarp, to protect it from rain.





Today we backed the trailer up to our canvas garage. & unloaded 30 _heavy_ bales. What a job! We both hurt all over.

After the 30 bales were loaded, the old 17 bales still had to be loaded. I have to confess . . . DH stacked those bales.    i was just worn out. So, bless his heart, he insisted on doing it himself.

Here is the finished project:


----------



## babsbag

Hay looks good and it is always nice to have it stacked and stored. I buy hay every 8 days...1200-1400 lbs of alfalfa, one bale. One thing really nice about CA is our alfalfa, it is easy to find and good quality. And for alfalfa our prices aren't too bad; about 15-17.00 for 110 lb bale.  

About those ducks...I love my 2 Rouens. They were raised in my coop until about 4 months old so they come in to the coop at night just like the chickens. If they didn't they would be owl bait in a flash. I had 5 ducks in the beginning of summer but the coyote took care of that for me.  I like listening to them and watching them swim in the little pond; they don't bother me at all, but they are about 200' from the house.  I have two more Rouens that I hatched that are about 3 months old, hoping at least one is a drake; if not I will get more eggs from my friend and try again, I will get a drake eventually.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> Hay looks good and it is always nice to have it stacked and stored. I buy hay every 8 days...1200-1400 lbs of alfalfa, one bale. One thing really nice about CA is our alfalfa, it is easy to find and good quality. And for alfalfa our prices aren't too bad;
> 
> about 15-17.00 for 110 lb bale.


Thanks @babsbag. Eventually we may start getting round bales. Right now we don't have any place to put a round bale, where the goats can eat from it, and it's covered from the rain.

Whenever we can find time to build a shelter, we have a source for 1000 lb round bales (for $40), that are chemical free.


----------



## babsbag

I never see round bales here but I would love a way to put the 1200 lb bale of alfalfa in the field and have the goats eat it in a normal, self rationing fashion. Who am I kidding, they would finish it in 2 days.   I would like it even better to pay $40 for 1000 lbs of hay.  Grass hay is more expensive than alfalfa out here so I will just keep feeding 100% alfalfa, that is all they  have ever known.


----------



## Latestarter

Your goats are spoiled and don't even realize it!  It's all that they've ever known!


----------



## Devonviolet

Spoiled indeed! Alfalfa is expensive here. I can get a bale of alfalfa for $15 at my local feed store! I'm sure the goats would prefer it. Their favorite treat is your goats standard fare, alfalfa pellets.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@babsbag I really like our Rouens too!!....along with the Khakis....they are a Hoot to watch


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well over here there isn't any alfalfa that is available...except for pellets and a dehydrated bale...#40 cube...no fresh...just bermuda hay and some are just cut pastures with whatever in it....ya can't even get any seeds to plant....both pellets and bundle cost about $16.


----------



## Baymule

Wealth is hay for the winter, stacked in the barn.  Stacking hay is sooooo much fun! But it sure feels good (after liberal amounts of Arnicare) to see the hay stacked up under cover and knowing that you are set for the winter. And you got to use your trailer!!! King and Queen of the farm with a trailer!  Sure beats having to stuff bales in the back of your truck with that camper shell on it, doesn't it?


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> And you got to use your trailer!!! King and Queen of the farm with a trailer!  Sure beats having to stuff bales in the back of your truck with that camper shell on it, doesn't it?


YESSSS!!!  This was our new trailer's maiden voyage. I still need practice backing it up . . . if you want to go left, you turn right (right?) or is it turn right to go right?  

We have a full, 8 foot bed. Last year we hauled hay 10 bales at a time.  it was SO nice to haul it all in one trip.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our fields haven't been sprayed for three years but since we weren't planning on getting sheep until this coming springs we let our neighbor cut and haul off hay from our pasture three times over the summer.  Since we didn't keep any we have been buying hay and alfalfa.  We tried mixed grass which they barely touched and finally got some orchard grass hay which they like almost as much as the fresh grass we have been cutting for them since they like that better.

If nothing else our legs are getting in shape pushing a lawn mower up and down our hilly pasture but it's worth it watching them pig out over fresh cut grass instead of hay.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> YESSSS!!!  This was our new trailer's maiden voyage. I still need practice backing it up . . . if you want to go left, you turn right (right?) or is it turn right to go right?


I SO suck at backing up my little poly dump cart with my garden tractor. Yeah I know to push the bottom of the steering wheel the opposite direction I want the cart to go. When it finally does start that direction it seems no matter how much I turn the wheel the other way, it wants to keep going until it jackknifes if I don't stop. Forward and back forward and back. Is it lacking in "manliness" to just take the cart off (empty, not full of cordwood!) and push it where you need it then back the tractor to it and reconnect before filling?


----------



## NH homesteader

Ia it lacking in manliness? I guess that depends on who sees you do it...


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> I SO suck at backing up my little poly dump cart with my garden tractor. Yeah I know to push the bottom of the steering wheel the opposite direction I want the cart to go. When it finally does start that direction it seems no matter how much I turn the wheel the other way, it wants to keep going until it jackknifes if I don't stop. Forward and back forward and back.


  EXACTLY!  That' why I get so confused. I turn the wheel the way the trailer is _supposed_ to go, and the blamed thing jack knifes!!!  


Bruce said:


> Is it lacking in "manliness" to just take the cart off (empty, not full of cordwood!) and push it where you need it then back the tractor to it and reconnect before filling?


   I won't tell if you don't!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce - if it's any consolation I have made all of my movement areas wide enough to be able to go direct to most points or circle access whenever possible.  _I would never admit to taking the cart off though. _


----------



## babsbag

I just started backing up the trailer this summer. Since I go for hay almost once a week it was a pain to plan it for a weekend all of the time so I had to learn to do it myself. The hay guy would guide me into his barn so that was good and then at home no one was watching so I could take an hour if I needed to.  It is a dump trailer so I back it up the platform that the hay is stored on and literally dump it out. The bale slides out and most of the time lands right where I want it. Once it is there 1200 lbs stays there until I am done with it. My tractor can push it if necessary but I got pretty good at placing it where I want it. 

I never figured out holding the steering wheel at the bottom. I just hold it at 10 or 2 and then think about it, all the while reminding myself that it is opposite.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> Bruce - if it's any consolation I have made all of my movement areas wide enough to be able to go direct to most points or circle access whenever possible.  _I would never admit to taking the cart off though. _



Oh, I didn't ADMIT to it! I just asked a hypothetical question  

My general issue is with backing it into the drive bay in the big barn or into the little barn where the firewood is stored. Otherwise, yes I try to work it out that I can go around in a circle to turn around. The guy that brought the hay backed his trailer into the drive bay. Mind you if there were NOTHING in there, it would be plenty wide. But the space he had was barely wider than the trailer. He's good. 
I believe that I have heard that it is easier with a longer wheelbase vehicle. I have no idea why that would be but there isn't much wheelbase on a garden tractor.


----------



## NH homesteader

My husband can back full speed down our windy driveway with any sort of trailer on the back.  He's good. Grew up as a horse farmer,  then did a lot of landscaping and plowing.


----------



## Baymule

I suck at backing a trailer. My husband is awesome at it, so I play the female card and stroke his ego. Works for me!


----------



## babsbag

Baymule said:


> My husband is awesome at it, so I play the female card and stroke his ego. Works for me!



I used to that but got tired of waiting for him to do things so I learned to do it myself. Keeps the peace


----------



## Baymule

babsbag said:


> I used to that but got tired of waiting for him to do things so I learned to do it myself. Keeps the peace


We're retired, so it doesn't matter. I've pulled more trailers than him with his truck, until we retired. LOL I always went after hay on Saturdays, my off day, while he was at work. I took horses to the vet, etc, I can, just not as good as him. And I SURE don't want him telling me how!


----------



## CntryBoy777

There is just something about 'Women' and putting things in Reverse....when we were truck driving Joyce never Ever put that truck in Reverse....it was Always me....she woke me up one nite while napping....she had made missed a Turn and we were in a Resedential neighborhood up in Ohio...let's just say it was a Good thing we were pulling a Flatbed at the time....


----------



## Latestarter

It is far easier to back up a long wheelbase trailer than a short one. When the trailer wheels are way back the turn radius is much larger (read wider) so the trailer turns "slower" and is easier to compensate and adjust for. When the trailer wheels are very close to your rear wheels, they turn very fast in a very tight radius (smaller circle) meaning a little correction goes a very long way. and once that trailer starts to turn (jackknife) it's almost impossible to straighten it out by reversing the wheel... You pretty much have to pull forward and try again.


----------



## babsbag

Baymule said:


> And I SURE don't want him telling me how!


  That was one reason it took me so long to learn...he wanted to "teach" me. HA HA, not gonna happen. Now my hay guy...I let him give me some tips. 

Years ago I drove an ambulance and I could back that up into the garage with NO problem, right between the lines.  Give me a trailer...


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> You pretty much have to pull forward and try again.


That's pretty much what I ended up doing, and it made it easier to get straightened out.  Thanks for the explanation, @Latestarter.


----------



## Mike CHS

That's why I prefer not to have to back up my little 8' utility trailer.  My 16' stock trailer is no problem at all.  Like others though my little lawn cart requires the most thought.


----------



## Bruce

So I just need a 15' tongue extension on my 4' long dump cart right?


----------



## Devonviolet

That about sums it up!

​


----------



## Devonviolet

My LGD, Deo, has an engorged tick on his eyelid, and I can't get it off.  It appears to be attached in the eyelashes.

I'm not 100% sure what kind of tick it is. I saw a similar tick, in Lake Worth, TX, on a stray dog back in the early 1980's. So, I got online & found the following:
http://tickinfo.com/TICKIDPAGE.htm

I'm thinking it could be a Lone Star Tick (LST). I found one site, that said, the LST doesn't carry Lyme. But, then, I found another site said a study showed that it did transmit Lyme. So, I'm worried about Deo getting Lyme.

Both DH and I tried varying levels of holding him, so I could grab the tick & pull it off.  As soon as I get my fingers anywhere near his eye, he squeels and starts fighting like crazy. That is one strong dog.

Our last attempt involved DH laying on him & me holding the scruff of his neck. He very carefully bit into the sleeve, of my hoodie, to pull my hand away. Poor guy. He didn't know that we were trying to help him.

I'm hoping for a response from some of our BYH friends, especially from the East Coast, who may have had experience removing ticks.

@Southern by choice
@Goat Whisperer
@Bruce
@OneFineAcre
@NH homesteader
To name a few.  Anyone else with experience removing ticks, from a strong, determined, LDG, is more than welcome to chime in.


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh no! I HATE TICKS!  Unfortunately I have removed many, but all from my house dogs who are only 55 lbs and are used to being grabbed.  

I wish I had better advice but we kind of just restrain them and we have this weird little key looking thing we use that supposedly takes the head with  it. Not that it would help,  he'd like that less than your hand in his face. Do you have any friends or neighbors who can lend a hand (or muscle?)


----------



## NH homesteader

Also if it makes you feel better the CDC says lone start Ticks do not carry Lyme.  And it takes about  36 hours of a tick  being latched on to transmit Lyme.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Is the tick engorged and swollen?....size...head of a pin or pencil eraser?.....if it isn't it will be very difficult to get to it quick enough to get a hold good enough to pull it....I just use my thumb and index finger to get them....they do carry Lyme but not a High risk....we pick em off our cats all the time....if ya do get a hold of it use your other hand to hold the lid down so it doesn't feel like your trying to pull the Lid off....if ya can't get to it just leave it there until it swells and is bothering him....he'll gladly let ya then.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I hate ticks with a 'Passion' and my animals know if I see it I just can't let it rest until I get it....in the Spring of '15 I pulled 30 of baby ticks off of my left ankle....was a determining factor on getting the chickens and ducks....


----------



## NH homesteader

Once my dog ran into the woods to ahem, use the facilities,  and he came out with 17 on him.  We have too much brush here,  they're bad.  None of the chemicals work very well anymore.  We stay out of the woods, sadly. 

I read that they're in Minnesota and Wisconsin too.  @samssimonsays do you have tick advice?


----------



## CntryBoy777

You do want to grab it as close to the skin as possible and when ya get it off ya want to look at it...magnifying glass helps Greatly...to make sure you got the head....usually a very small skin tag will signify ya got the head....just don't pinch it with your nails...you'll cut the tick in half....slow steady pull...not like pulling a hair.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks for your comments everyone. 

No, we don't have any neighbors to help us. I've pulled a tick off a dog before. I can't get close enough to get my fingers on the tick, which IS engorged - the size of a pencil eraser. Deo freaks out when I reach to grab it. I was only able to barely touch it once. I'm starting to think we are going to have to let the tick fall off by itself.


----------



## NH homesteader

Poor guy


----------



## samssimonsays

Dietamatious earth and spectrum shield flea/tick tags worked great! Lymes disease and anoplasmosis are very high. Blastomycosis is another one from ticks here.


----------



## samssimonsays

They can imbed themselves into the dog in worse case. Dietamatious earth sprinkled on it should work also, some tea tree oil may work or peroxide to make it pull out.


----------



## samssimonsays

Rubbing alcohol. Anything that is safe for pup but the tick will not enjoy. Easier said than done but if he pulls out in his own that Is the best way around it.


----------



## Devonviolet

I considered the things you suggested @samssimonsays. I decided to not use anything, though, because it is almost in his eye, andI wouldn't want anything to get in his eye - especially since he struggles so hard, it would be hard to actually get it on the tick.


----------



## Baymule

Poor Deo. He is scared. I know it sounds hokey, but did you talk to him calmly and explain in great detail what you were going to do? I have found that works fairly well, not always, but it seems to help. I had an outdoor cat that got a tick in his nostril once. I got a pair of tweezers, let him sniff them, told him what they were and told him what I was going to do. I kept up a running conversation with him, turned him on his back and reached up his nose and pulled the tick out. I couldn't believe he let me do that to him.

Deo sees your hand reaching for his eye that is probably sore from the tick and self preservation mode kicks in. The tick is in a tender spot and Deo is upset. You are probably right that you will have to let the tick fall off. Give Deo a hug for me.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks Bay. I did talk to him and explain that we had to get the tick. But, in the stress of the moment, I didn't keep talking calmly. I'm pretty sure it does hurt, because he started yipping before I even touched him.  Poor baby!!!   

  I somehow don't think turning him on his back would have worked very well.


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> I somehow don't think turning him on his back would have worked very well.



Well, I had to look up the cat's nose and laying on my back looking up a cat's nose seemed like the hard way to go about things.


----------



## Devonviolet

​


----------



## Latestarter

If you want, I can try to swing by tomorrow and give you a hand. Just let me know. I've always just pulled them out/off.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Here's my two cents worth....I don't know Deo, but any dog that had a huge objection to what needed to be done - I would muzzle.  You can use the leg of a panty hose and make a couple turns around his muzzle and then tie it behind his head.  It's strong, but will give enough not to hurt him. 
Next step - try a blindfold.  Might be hard to do since the tick is on his eyelid, but might be do-able if he'll let you get it on him.  It would keep him from seeing you 'coming at him'...  You might get one good try like that.  Or it might not work at all.... 

I'm not sure it's possible to get a big dog like that down on the ground...maybe straddling him from behind would be easier? 

I know it's got to be so irritating/painful to him - hope you can get the poor guy some relief!


----------



## samssimonsays

I didn't realize it was one of those nasty buggers. My cats have had those as well. I doubt they will embed or that they carry any tick diseases. Sadie and Stella get them there all the time. They have learned no matter how big the fight they will lose and I will win abs he that trick lol. We have so many here that it starts very early in their lives and they just learn momma pulls those buggers out.


----------



## samssimonsays

We also have a super high lymes, annoplasmosis and blastomycosis rates up here.


----------



## Devonviolet

We used to live in Rochester, MN.  But, I also lived in PA - with trips to the Pocono Mountains in the mid-1980's, before anyone really knew about Lyme Disease. I ended up getting Lyme, as well as a co-infection, Babesia (which is alot like Maleria).

I was sick from 2000 to 2005, but didn't know it.  I slept a lot, was in constant pain  & was getting increasingly forgetful, which got me in trouble at work. Finally I quit my job, in 2005, because it was such a struggle. I didn't understand what was going on, because I didn't used to have those issues, and my doctor didn't have a clue what was going on.

I was _really_ sick from 2005 to 2009 - totally exhausted ALL the time (sleeping 16 hours a day & worn out the other 8), had a great deal of muscle, joint & nerve pain, and really bad brain fog.  It was a very dark time in my life.

I tried a "Lyme Literate MD" (LLMD), that used heavy duty antibiotics, for six months. That did nothing for the Lyme. It did leave me with a bad case of constant tinnitis (ringing in the ears). 

Then in 2008, I found a doctor who used herbs, supplements & neutraceuticals, to build up my immune system. It took a full year for me to even _start_ to feel better. Then it was another 3 years before I started feeling _almost_ normal. There was a lot of 3 steps forward, 2 steps back.

For now, we have decided since Deo was so traumatized, by our attempts to remove the tick, we are going to let the tick drop off on it's own.  Then, we will watch Deo for symptoms. In the mean time, we will start giving Deo some herbs & supplements to build up his immune system, so his body can fight any thing the tick might have given him.


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh how awful.  I'm glad you finally found something  to help.  It really is a major issue for so many people and most aren't diagnosed and treated quickly or well. 

Poor guy,  I hope the awful tick goes away soon!


----------



## samssimonsays

That is a good idea. I'm so sorry you went through that! I believe those little bitty things that attach near their eyes (if it is the same as up here anyeays)are not deer ticks and not carrying anything bad. Up here they are conmon and non harmful.


----------



## babsbag

I would get some Nexgard or another systemic flea/tick treatment and it should kill the tick within a day. Not sure how long it takes to fall off after that.

We get ticks here horribly in the fall and spring. I didn't see many this year but in the past I have picked 15-20 of them off the dogs after they spend a day in the deep grass. I have had three of them myself. Nasty little buggers.


----------



## Devonviolet

Found this on the wall of a BBQ place we stopped at, when we went to Rockwall last week. It cracked me up!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....that's a pretty Good one there!!...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I love that one, lol!


----------



## Baymule

Cute!


----------



## Devonviolet

WOW!  I just looked at the rain gauge and in the last 24 hours we have gotten 4" of rain, and it's still raining.  Our yard looks like a lake right now!

Last year we had a total of 73", which is _WAY_ over our norm of 45"! 

Up until yesterday morning, we were in "severe drought" with 38". There were 1/2" cracks in the ground. So, this 4" brings us within reach of our normal rainfall amounts.


----------



## Mike CHS

Hope you don't mind but I had to copy and paste the sign to a couple of people that won't understand what it means.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> Hope you don't mind but I had to copy and paste the sign to a couple of people that won't understand what it means.


Not at all. Copy it all you want @Mike CHS. It's not mine. I just thought it was hilarious, and had to share.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....y'all down there have sent the moisture this Way...we are up to 0.6" in the gauge right now....suppose to be out of here this evening....and hi of 73 tomorrow...with more rain moving in on Monday....sank ankle Deep in spots going to the 'Herd House' to tend to goats this morning...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh....I bet your Ducks are Loving those 4"....


----------



## Bruce

It is supposed to rain a little here today. That is why I was out digging a hole for the brace post for the west gate between the barns ... while it was snowing.

Glad you got some much needed rain @Devonviolet


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh....I bet your Ducks are Loving those 4"....


ABSOLUTELY!!!  Their pool had 4" in it before the rain. It got an additional 6" on top of that!!! 

So, what I don't understand, is how the rain gauge now says 4-1/2" and the pool got 6"!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh....y'all down there have sent the moisture this Way....sank ankle Deep in spots going to the 'Herd House' to tend to goats this morning...


DH was out, this morning, digging trenches, to drain the huge puddles in the yard.  He said it was a good thing he had his rubber boots on, because he was sinking into the mud. 

At one point, he found a string of gopher holes. As he squished in the mud, water was shooting out of the gopher holes like a fountain.


----------



## CntryBoy777

....I understand...no gophers here, but chipmunks, moles, voles, rats, and rabbits...they all tunnel....that's a big part of the erosin problem we have here....the ducks have 'Collapsed' a few in their area too....along with digging out the tree roots....that is why I am using hay over there so they can 'Knit' some Fiber into the Mud.........but, those darn Dotties keep scratching it up....oh well, they're just turnin the 'Compost' for us.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh...btw.....there is a difference in the diameter between the rain gauge and pool....wait a minute....you're from Texas....and Everything is Bigger there....well, I guess I don't have an Answer for it then....but, it may be the Diameter


----------



## frustratedearthmother

And here I thought WE were rain central - but we had barely a sprinkle yesterday...  I'm ok with that!


----------



## Latestarter

Normally those kiddie pools are wider at the top than at the bottom, so they collect more than what actually fell depth wise.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Normally those kiddie pools are wider at the top than at the bottom, so they collect more than what actually fell depth wise.


That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## babsbag

I tried to explain to a friend the other day why her feeders were collecting more rain than her rain gauge but I gave up. It makes sense to me but I sure couldn't explain it. 

73" of rain in Texas?? That is crazy.


----------



## Devonviolet

Okay, I got duly chastized, by @animalmom, for mentioning our new kitchen Island, in @Latestarter's journal, without posting photos of said same island.  

As I told dear sweet [albeit pushy ] animalmom, we put the IKEA Cabinets together and test fitted them a while back - okay maybe a _long_ while back .  I thought I posted pics back then . . . maybe not. 

We are about 75% done. We still have to seal the butcher block countertop with WaterLox - a food safe sealer, that has both Tung Oil and resin, which makes is more durable & long lasting. We are under mounting our sink, so we want to make sure water doesn't get into the exposed end grain around the sink.

Once we have the sealer on, we need to trim the beveled edges off, where the two 8' boards will join along the length of the countertop. We will then glue, clamp & screw 1×2's on the underside, to keep the two boards together.

Next we will anchor the countertop to the cabinets, place the 30×18"×10", zero-radius sink upside down, to mark it's placement & use a plunge router, to cut the opening . . . place the sink, hook up the plumbing & we will be done . . . Well, except for putting in electrical, for a few plugs or power strips. The jury is still out . . . DH wants to do outlets & I want multi plug power strips. Time will tell who wins that discussion.  

So, here are the photos you requested, animalmom!  










This is the kitchen side. The original kitchen only has 3 drawers which isn't nearly enough drawer space.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Lookin' good!


----------



## Bruce

Yeah she sure was pushy!!! 

I think you should leave the countertop as it is, easy cleanup wrapped in plastic! 

I wish someone would make USABLE base cabinets. Ones with lots of upper drawers 2", 3" , 4" deep. The "standard" depth drawers become a dumping ground for everything and you can't find what you want in the jumble. Same with base cabinets in bathrooms.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Really Beautiful!!....Great Job!!...


----------



## Baymule

Looks awesome!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> I think you should leave the countertop as it is, easy cleanup wrapped in plastic!


  ​
DH likes the idea of plastic too. He wants me to find a place where we can get the countertop shrink wrapped.


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> ​
> DH likes the idea of plastic too. He wants me to find a place where we can get the countertop shrink wrapped.


Just leave the plastic on and turn the hair blow dryer on HOT!


----------



## Bruce

Maybe some Press-n-Seal

"Seals 10x tighter than the leading plastic wrap"

And refinishing is EASY


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Just leave the plastic on and turn the hair blow dryer on HOT!


   That should do the job!!!   


Bruce said:


> I wish someone would make USABLE base cabinets. Ones with lots of upper drawers 2", 3" , 4" deep. The "standard" depth drawers become a dumping ground for everything and you can't find what you want in the jumble. Sam


I know exactly what you mean @Bruce. Most little kitchen drawers are next to worthless. 

That's why I like IKEA drawer cabinets. One option they have is "a drawer in a drawer". We got 2 of them.









Our plan was to replace the original small, poorly placed cabinets with new IKEA cabinets - having drawer units for all the lower cabinets. That plan got changed when we ended up with over $2K in medical bills.

The new plan is to remove the existing ceramic countertop and backsplash, that was poorly installed, replace it with butcher block countertop and blue glass subway tile backsplash.

The upper cabinets will be painted white and the lower cabinets will be painted the same color as the backsplash, only a darker shade.


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh, and while we are at it, we finally went out and bought matching Lazy Boy recliners, to replace our 12 year old recliners that were looking a bit ragged.

Here are the new ones:




They have a steel frame and are very comfortable.


----------



## Baymule

First thing that popped in my twisted mind.....bet'cher butts are smiling NOW!!


----------



## Mike CHS

That really turned out nice.

Waterlox has been my favorite finish for the furniture I have made for a long time.  It is hard to beat.


----------



## Bruce

Ooooh, I like the nesting drawers. Looks like you could  FIND things in there!!! 

Until it gets replaced our trashy bathroom "vanity" could use those. Big tall drawer front, half height drawer which is still too deep for the sort of stuff one throws in a bathroom drawer. Usually small stuff that just turns into a jumble.

According to the IKEA website, the closest store to us is in Stoughton, MA, a _mere_ 223 miles. Guess we won't be shopping there.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Until it gets replaced our trashy bathroom "vanity" could use those.


Our Vanity is in good shape. But, it has two small drawers on the right side (think jumbled mess.)   And a deep unaccessible cabinet under the sink (think black hole).

We have a walk-in shower (sans glass door) so I have to put a towel on the floor, because the shower curtain doesn't keep water from splashing on the floor. I would REALLY like a nice deep soaker tub so we can do detox soaks, to get rid of the high heavy metal loads we both have. I also have MCS (Multiple Chemical Sensitivity), which means I will have to do detox baths for the rest of my life. SO, the plan is . . . Once we finish the island, we will move to the bathroom and replace the shower with a soaker tub.  The current shower has a 3 piece surround that was installed before the sheetrock. That will come out, and get replaced with cement board. And then we will put a white, 4×12" ceramic tile, with a raised wavy pattern, in a subway pattern.





I really want bigger drawers. So, I plan to buy an antique dresser, to use as a vanity. We will cut a section out of the middle of the drawers & box it in, to allow the drawers to go around the plumbing. IKEA does that in their bathroom vanities, and it works really well. I will paint the dresser white and put a butcher block countertop. I haven't decided what kind of sink I want yet. We replaced the cheap throw away faucets that the previous owner put in both bathrooms, because both broke [at the same time] after we were in the house 16 months .  So, we can use the newer faucet.



Bruce said:


> According to the IKEA website, the closest store to us is in Stoughton, MA, a _mere_ 223 miles. Guess we won't be shopping there.


Yeah, they do seem to focus on placing their stores in large cities. North Dallas (Frisco) already has one (which is _only_ 97 miles and an hour, forty minutes away).  And now they are building a new store 45 minutes _West_ of the Dallas store.


----------



## Bruce

We have a walk in shower sans glass door in the downstairs bathroom. ~6' wide with a half wall, glass above that. I wanted the showerhead (handheld on a bar) to be such that the water would be spraying toward the enclosed end. But no, the plumbers put the vent pipe for both bathrooms down the wall too far past the center so if you want the water spraying toward the end wall, you would have to have your back right up against it. So some spray does get to the door opening (~ 2" high cap) but not too bad. Could get a door made but have so far chosen not to spend the money.

Standard tub in the upstairs bathroom. Everyone uses the shower  so the tub supports stacking clothes drying racks. Walk in shower was on purpose, wife has RA so when we had to rebuild half the house priority 1 was to be able to live on the first floor only if it ever becomes necessary.


----------



## animalmom

Wow!  Just look at what a wee bit of gripping will get you!  

Beautiful job @Devonviolet!  You and your DH did a fabulous job!  Really!  Please post more pictures once it is truly finished as I'm wanting to see how you are going to do the sink.

Mega thanks!!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

You're welcome!  I'm so glad you like our island. We are already enjoying it, even though it isn't finished.


----------



## Devonviolet

Our ducks & chicks are now 14 weeks and are getting big (especially the ducks).



On Wednesday, when I let the older chickens out to free range, I closed the gate and let the chicks & ducks out into the chicken yard to "free range".

They seemed to like having new ground to peck. Up until now the chicks & ducks have been separated. I had heard that ducks had a tendancy to bully chickens. So, I watched with interest.  Sure enough, eventually, a duck would pick a chick & run at it. It never pecked at the chick, but rather chest butted it. Several ducks did this. The chicks took evasive action, but didn't go far. 

So, here they are enjoying some pseudo freedom.  Eventually, we will let some of the chicks go in with the older chickens to see how the older chickens react to the younger ones.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Isn't it just Amazing as to how Fast they grow?....have ya identified your Drake yet?....the chicks don't look like chicks anymore either....


----------



## Baymule

That's a handsome young flock ya'll have!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Isn't it just Amazing as to how Fast they grow?....have ya identified your Drake yet?....the chicks don't look like chicks anymore either....


Yes, they do grow fast. I'm calling them "chicks" to delineate the older chickens from the younger ones - at least for now. I can't call them "pullets", because 18 of then are "straight run", since they are for meat.

The duck grow especially fast. I have been trying to figure out which one is the drake, but haven't so far. I'm told the drake will have curly tail feathers. But, so far none of them have curly tail feathers. 

I have also been listening for which one has a "squeek", rather than a "quack". Yet, no real stand out there either. The other day, I thought I had a squeeker. 
But, then it started a kind of squeek/quack noise.   Interesting . . . i thought the drake would be the biggest one. But the squeek/quacker one seems to be the smallest one.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> That's a handsome young flock ya'll have!


Thanks Bay!  They are a good looking batch of birds. 

I think the prettiest ones are the Buff Brahama's. I bought those thinking they were meat birds. Come to find out they are actually a dual purpose bird. So, we will most likely wait a while, until they grow a bit more and butcher them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

it isn't really great, but if ya look at the tail of the silver-sided one, you'll see his curled tail feathers....I understand the sound difficulty, because they make many different sounds, but his is 'Raspy' and much lower tone...almost like a 'Sore Throat' sound...at 14wks it shouldn't be much longer before he stands out....something else I have noticed is when they get around water, the hens do their dance around him....quacking and chittering while bending their head and touching their bill to the ground...


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks for that @CntryBoy777.  I'll have to watch for the little dance around the drake.  What you showed, on your drake, is what I have been looking for. No curled tail feathers yet. 

We just came in from chasing chicks and ducks around their runs. I was tossing a bit of scratch, and was watching the ducks very closely, to see if I could pick the drake out from a raspy squeak.

Once I picked one out, I called to DH to get the BlueKote, to mark the drake. When he got there I caught the one I thought it was. But, wouldn't ya know, the minute I tucked it's wings and held it close, it started quacking really loud. Then I wasn't so sure it was the drake.

So, I put it down and went to watching them again. They would get quiet, so I found that if I took a step or two closer, they started up again.  So far, I ruled out the two crested ones (as being females), which left the three smooth headed ones.  So, I started watching the remaining three.  Eventually, I narrowed it down to one and caught it.  Amazingly, it didn't quack or squawk at all once I had it tucked against my side. So, we ended up marking its neck and will watch it for a while.

When they came to us as ducklings, the drake was marked on top of its head, with BlueKote. We were going to keep it marked. But, when it was time to mark it, we were so busy, we kept forgetting to mark it when we fed and cleaned brooder boxes.  I'm thinking the color lasted 2 or 3 weeks. So, I'm hoping it will last that long this time.

As I said yesterday, we have 15 BB's (Buff Bramhas), that we are planning to butcher. We have noticed for a while now, that at least half of them have bare backs, like their feathers are getting plucked by other birds. A few were starting to get downy feathers to cover the bare spot. But there were a few with larger bare areas. So, I had DH bring the Pick-No-More and I set about catching chickens. We ended up doing at least 8 or 9 with varying degrees of bare spots. Some had bloody tips on the white spikes on their little featherless tails.

We had a similar issue with Marigold, my favorite Buff Orpington, when she molted. It seemed like she Just wasn't getting new feathers, and she was looking very ragged (with a big bare spot on her back) for several months, with no tail feathers. We don't have any roosters, so it couldn't have been that.

She had been very broody, and I thought maybe she had picked up mites in he nest box. So, when I cleaned & replaced hay in the nest boxes, I tossed a handful of DE (Diatomaceous Earth) into each box and then we caught her and dusted her backside and belly really well with DE. At that time, I noticed she had some bloody tips on some of the little white feather tips next to the skin.

Dusting her didn't seem to help, so I caught her again and we covered her bare area with Pick-No-More. That was about a month and a half ago and now she is the prettiest bird in the yard. Her feathers all filled in nicely and they are gorgeous and silky.

So, I am hoping that treating the BB's, the others will stop picking on them and their feathers will come in nicely


----------



## CntryBoy777

We had ours marked too and was able to keep up with them until they started growing feathers. Then we knew eventually that they would reemerge and allow us to tell them apart. I believe it was around 17-18wks that the curling began.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks, @CntryBoy777, that's good to know.


----------



## Baymule

Pick No More? Just looked it up! I gotta have some of that. Did you order it or buy it at TSC? My one rooster has no tail. First it was the Mean Girls (Delawares) that picked him half to death, then after I took them out, the 4 Americauna hens kept up the tradition. He is so pretty, silver with burgundy red wings....wonder what his tail would look like?


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Pick No More? Just looked it up! I gotta have some of that. Did you order it or buy it at TSC?


We got ours at our county Co-op. I don't think we paid more than $10. It's only 4 oz. But, a little goes a long way. We have applied it maybe 15 times & we have more than 1/2 bottle left.

This stuff stinks, and with my MCS (chemical sensitivity) I can't spend too much time around it. It is a thick, blue/gray gel. 

We are fairly certain it works, because one time after we applied it to a chicken we saw another chicken take a peck at the treated area. She shook her head and took off running.


----------



## Bruce

I really have to get back on that for my Favs and EEs. For some reason chickens don't like "hirsute" faces on other chickens. They have all moulted but if I don't get something on them, they will slowly turn into Naked Necks, at least in the front. Problem is, my girls really don't like being handled. Might have to do it in the dark and maybe only a couple a night.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Problem is, my girls really don't like being handled. Might have to do it in the dark and maybe only a couple a night.


My girls don't like being handled either. 

Picking them off the roost is one way to do it. And that works if you only have a few. When we did it today, we had 37 birds in the run. 

The way I do it is get them in the corner and grab her as she runs by. As soon as I get her wings tucked against her body, I hold her to my left side with her head lower than her rear. This seems to calm her down.  When it's time to put her down, i put both hands around her to hold her wings down. Then I gently set her feet on the ground. By that time she has calmed down & she just walks away like nothing happened.


----------



## Mike CHS

Do they make something like a shepherds hook for chickens. 

It sure makes catching lambs a lot easier.


----------



## NH homesteader

My husband made one.  It's awesome!


----------



## Devonviolet

I've heard of them. But, have never seen how they work.

DH has arthritis in his hips & knees, so can't bend over enough to catch a chicken. So, we bought a fisherman's net to catch chickens.  We've never had to use it though, since I seem to have the knack for grabbing them on the run.


----------



## Bruce

I think the problem with a "chicken farmer's crook" is the wings. Sheep can't fly 

I have managed to trap birds to pick them up, but it isn't easy, too many "obstacles" the can shoot past.


----------



## CntryBoy777

An extended fishing net works Wonders....I can't run anymore....and we work together if one gets out, and we both can touch the birds with our hands and the Dotties will talk to us an they love to eat stuff out of our hands....that's what we use anyway.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Mike CHS said:


> Do they make something like a shepherds hook for chickens.
> 
> It sure makes catching lambs a lot easier.


They actually make these. I haven't used one but people really seem to like them. 
We use a net. Helps a lot, but once the feral  chickens see it they run and fly like crazy. 

I should order one to snag the feral chickens out of the trees at night. Can't do that with a net.


----------



## Bruce

Indeed they do! I see Premier 1 sells them for $10
https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/poultry-hook

I need to order a couple of things from them, might as well add this given how much NOT fun I had catching a wayward chicken yesterday.


----------



## Mike CHS

I asked that question jokingly but that does look handy.  I'll have to add that to my next order.


----------



## Baymule

A poultry hook! That's a great idea! Now I want one.


----------



## NH homesteader

DH made one because when we butcher meat birds you have to grab 50 at a time sometimes. He uses it a lot though. I didn't know they sold them. Hey mine was free! Lol


----------



## Bruce

Wow, what does yours look like that you can snag 50 chickens at the same time????


----------



## Devonviolet

For all you turkey people out there hide @Southern by choice an @Goat Whisperer, @NH homesteader come to mind), I have a question anout our 4 year old turkey hen - who only recently stopped laying eggs for the year.

Edith finished molting about August last year  - seems wierd to call it "last year" only 2 days into 2017! 

Anyway, I digress. Since she finished molting, she has put on a beautiful set of feathers. About 3 days ago, she started reaching her head back & plucking the feathers from between her shoulder blades & now has a 5" bare patch.  She hasn't been able to free range & dust bathe in her favorite spot (our compost piles) , due to lots of rain recently. Hence, we thought maybe she has mites back there. So, we dusted her and her nest, well with DE.  That didn't seem to help.

Any thoughts on what we might do for her? If anything?

Here is a "before" shot of Edie (Edith):





Here she was today:



If you look closely, you can see the bare spot at the base of her neck, and one of her loose feathers, that came out shortly after I took the photo.




Here are some feathers that came out when she was in the chicken run while the chickens were free ranging.

Here's a closeup of her bare spot:



After this was taken, we held onto her, to take a closer look, & it turned out the bare spot went up the back of her neck. Those white things are stiff/hard. I couldn't tell if they were new feathers coming out, or what's left from feathers being pulled out prematurely.

DH saw Edie twist her head around to pull some feathers out , and since feathers got pulled out when she was by herself, we decided to put some of the Pick No More on the bare spot, to keep her from pulling out her own feathers.  We shall see, tomorrow, if it stops the feather pulling.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Wow, what does yours look like that you can snag 50 chickens at the same time????




  ​Yeah, I want to see that too!  We're making one of those tomorrow! 


​


----------



## Southern by choice

Never had this happen, but GW said she had heard of it but couldn't remember.
I was curious....
The ALBC shows this
_One or more stressors including crowding, bright light, dietary deficiencies (esp. salt), insufficient feeding or watering, lack of space, or boredom can cause feather picking and cannibalism. For turkeys the sight and smell of blood induces increased pecking. Movement of the vent during defecation, especially when swollen and bloody, attracts pecking._

https://livestockconservancy.org/images/uploads/docs/ALBCturkey-5.pdf


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yep… I know something that can cause it but my brain isn't working right now   

I'm blaming the cold meds I'm taking


----------



## Baymule

Could Edith be bored? I remember you saying that when you let her out to range, she went too far and was hard to get her to come back. Maybe she needs another turkey to keep her company.

the chickens are poor conversationalists, they just cluck all the time. They don't even to pretend to understand my gobble gobbles, we definitely have a translation problem. Then my people got these ducks! They are messy, yesterday I got ducky poo water splashed on my beautiful new feathers! It made me so upset that I tried to take them off for cleaning, but I can't put them back! Those ducks are driving me quackers!


----------



## Southern by choice

I find the salt thing interesting.
Whenever we have mineral levels done on our goats... we are always low ...


----------



## Baymule

Southern by choice said:


> I find the salt thing interesting.
> Whenever we have mineral levels done on our goats... we are always low ...


I bought Azomite to put on the soil and the garden. It is mineral dust from an ancient lava flow in Utah. I noticed my lambs licking fresh dirt from gopher mounds, and put some Azomite out for them. The lambs lick it up with gusto, the ewes lick it too. Might want to try some to see what it does for your goats.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Never had this happen, but GW said she had heard of it but couldn't remember.
> I was curious....
> The ALBC shows this
> _One or more stressors including crowding, bright light, dietary deficiencies (esp. salt), insufficient feeding or watering, lack of space, or boredom can cause feather picking and cannibalism. For turkeys the sight and smell of blood induces increased pecking. Movement of the vent during defecation, especially when swollen and bloody, attracts pecking._
> 
> https://livestockconservancy.org/images/uploads/docs/ALBCturkey-5.pdf


Thanks @Southern by choice. Most of the listed causes don't ring true. However, the salt deficiency sounds like a possibility.

I have a question about how to give more salt to Edie. We have been feeding fermented feed (which includes Texas Naturals Broiler Grower feed, steamed crimped oats, milo, BOSS, and Flax Seed), for at least 2 months. For all our birds 50 chickens, 5 Pekin ducks & Edie, we use about 3 gallons a day.

We have a 50 lb bag of granular kelp, and are planning to start adding that tomorrow. I was thinking of adding 1/4 cup morning & evening feedings. Is that sufficient? Or too much?  We also have Himalayan Sea Salt. Is it safe to give salt to chickens & ducks also?  I'm thinking a couple tsp with morning & evening meals. Although I would think the kelp should have enough salt without using both.

The benefit of kelp is that it is loaded with micro minerals that the birds might not get locally.

  Geez Bay, you _quack_ me up!  

You just might have a point there.  We have been keeping Edie in, when the girls go out to free range, so she doesn't wander off again . . . that really gave me a scare!  However this afternoon, I went out to let her out, to free range, planning to sit and keep an eye on her. She never left the chicken yard. When I opened the door to the chicken run she waddled right in.


----------



## Southern by choice

Yeah, I was thinking salt not the other stuff.

If she has been ranging and now locked up that could do it.
As far as salt  
We've not experienced this so I have no idea.
@Baymule  I will have to look into that.
I may be adding some other minerals to the goat regimen.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said it started snowing around 1:30 she can't get online or post pics from her phone right now. Since I understand her frustration, I'm posting this for her from my phone! It started snowing here about 3:45 it's too cold for Texas!


----------



## Mike CHS

Bay - is that a gutter pointed away from the building?


----------



## Latestarter

It's a downspout from the gutter to direct water away from the bldg.


----------



## Mike CHS

That's what I thought because I can see a use for that.  How is the gutter supported - I can't tell but looks like it's attached to a post?  That would be one thing less to have to move or step over.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes, @Mike CHS, that's a gutter downspout. We want to eventually put a rain barrel there to catch runoff from the coop roof.  Right now the spout going outside the chicken yard minimizes mud.

Thanks @Baymule, for posting that pic of our snow. I've been having problems with internet connection lately.  I'll try to post a couple more photos.



 


 

As you can see, the animals were staying in out of the cold. This afternoon, the temp was 23° with a windchill of 11°. Brrr!  However, I did see the the dogs out playing. They seem to revel in the cold with their thick winter coats.


----------



## Devonviolet

This morning @Latestarter came over to help us butcher ten chickens.  Sorry, we were so focused, on the job at hand, we didn't think to take any photos. 

We had five older chickens, that are at least 4 years old. We also had 5 Red Pilgrim Cornish, heritage meat birds, that were 16 weeks old.

The last time we did butchering, we did two roos and three guineas.  We opted to skin them, instead of plucking, because we couldn't keep the dunking water hot enough to pluck feathers. It took about 4 hours & we were exhausted. 

This time, we bought a propane cook burner, and were able to keep the water hot enough to pluck. Latestarter did the dunking, and a lot of the plucking.  The man is a workhorse!  He was able to also dunk the feet, so we could peel off the outer coating of the feet, and now can cook the feet & make a collagen rich bone broth.

I have more to add. But today was exhausting & we need to get some rest for another busy day tomorrow. I'll try to add more details, as I have time to post. 

Just suffice it to say for now:  words can't begin to express how much we appreciate the work and helpful suggestions that Latestarter contributed to our project. Of course, when he is ready to get going on his projects, we will be there to lend a helping hand. That is what this awesome BYH community is all about!!!


----------



## Latestarter

Hey... I'm always ready to lend a hand to someone who needs it and asks.   It's all good, I did the easiest jobs.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Good company is always good, and surely makes any job easier and much more Fun.


----------



## Bruce

Those tedious jobs have to be easier with extra hands (and minds for a 'different than our usual' banter) to move things along.

Looks like post holes "in the bank" for @Latestarter


----------



## Baymule

Great work! I know it feels good to have this job done and chickens in the freezer. I'm sure the extra help was welcomed, it's always more fun when a friend comes over to pitch in!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh Bay, as long as they aren't telling the same "Story" over and over and over again and again....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was just wondering if your drake has revealed his tail feathers yet?


----------



## Devonviolet

Nope. I keep checking. But all tail feathers are the same so far.  I keep watching & listening, and have narrowed it down to one of 2 ducks. They are all getting big!   

I'm looking forward to getting some eggs. But that could still be a while they are 17 weeks, and I think it could be somewhere around 20-24 weeks before they start laying, right?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not sure about your breed, but we had some that started around 17-18wks...we have Khaki Campbells and Rouens...we have 4 that are not laying yet....all the dotties are.


----------



## Devonviolet

We had a busy day on Devonviolet Acres today!

After lunch we went out & started our big burn pile burning.  We tried burning the smaller pile, but I guess it was too damp tp catch fire.  We'll just have to try again another day.






 

While the burn pile was going, we started cutting into brush & bramble in the woods closest to the chicken yard. I figured since it was all devoid of leaves, it would be easier. So here is the before and after.

















After a bit of a break , we grabbed a pair of scissors and went out to clip wing feathers, on our younger birds. We have been noticing they can fly pretty well, and don't want them taking flight once we let them start free ranging.

So, I caught chickens & held the right wing out while DH cut the feathers. As we finished a bird, I tossed it out the chicken run door. When all was said & done, we clipped wings on 27 birds.  

This isn't the clearest of shots. But, here
Are some of the birds enjoying some chicken scratch.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Boy, y'all did have a Productive day! A portable propane torch does Wonders for those hard to get started Damp piles, and it doesn't singe the hair like gasoline.   After all that it'd take me 3days to re-coop...


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @CntryBoy777. 

We actually did use a portable propane torch. We have learned that if we soak rolled up cardboard in oil, it is a great fire starter. They worked great on the first burn pile.

We are going to soak up several big chunks of rolled up cardboard and try it again.


----------



## Latestarter

Those crushed cardboard egg cartons work really well also. Pour old motor oil or some such in the cups and wait ~10 minutes for it to absorb then put a match to it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Those crushed cardboard egg cartons work really well also. Pour old motor oil or some such in the cups and wait ~10 minutes for it to absorb then put a match to it.


Sounds like a good idea. We'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Devonviolet

I just came from @Latestarter's journal. He reminded me of our gray, dreary weather [thanks LS!]   

That reminded me that I was going to mention, that after we clipped the wings on the first two birds, it started raining. I'm not talking sprinkling. I'm talking full out RAIN! But hey, this is Texas homesteading at it's finest. So, what do you do? You pull up the hoodie and keep working. After all . . . that's what hoodies are for, right?  By the time we finished, we were soaked. But we got the job done!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's the Texas spirit!  Couldn't tell ya how many times I've worked in the rain.  It' actually one of my favorite times to pull weeds in the garden.  They come up pretty easily from the wet ground and you can do it for a lot longer since you are essentially 'rain cooled'!  Hope we get some good gardening weather this year!


----------



## Devonviolet

Yeah! I'm hoping for decent gardening weather too. We are planning to put in a large garden this spring. 

Last year we tried killing the roots of the Bermuda grass, where we want our garden. That failed, so we are planning to rent a sod cutter to cut the top 3", so we don't have to deal with the thick Bermuda root mass.


----------



## Baymule

That looks good! It is hard work clearing out and burning, give yourselves a big pat on the back! It has been pouring down here this morning, I am still sitting around like a slug looking out the window.....and hanging out on BYH.......


----------



## Bruce

".....and hanging out on BYH......."

Doing something useful!


----------



## Devonviolet

Yeah, it's still raining here. We got 1-1/4" overnight, for a total of 3-1/2" since Monday. Not the 5+" that @Latestarter got, for sure.

It's still miserable, nonetheless.  I wanted to get out & clear some more bramble. Not gonna happen today though.


----------



## Baymule

Since Saturday, we have had 7 inches of rain. Last night/today we got 2 1/2 inches. I think we're done for awhile. Our rye grass is so green! But there must not be much nutrition in it, I let the sheep on it yesterday and they swarmed on it like a hill of fire ants on a candy bar. In no time, they were back at the round bale, stuffing themselves.


----------



## Devonviolet

Our Winter Rye is just barely coming in. By this time last year it was several inches tall.  the farmer's field next to us is still short too.  I suspect our drought may have had something to do with the late start. 

That's interesting about the sheep not being too interested in eating the Rye grass.


----------



## Bruce

Lets just hope that the rain moderates and you don't start growing cattails in your pastures!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mine here was set back by the single digit temps and a couple of days of colder than freezing temps. It is starting to recover now tho, and with the moderate temps and moisture it is really springing back into Growing again. It does grow fast, so ya should be fine. Not really sure of the nutient numbers on it, but the goats, chickens, and ducks just Love it and eat it up quickly. The deer like it too. The clover and winter peas weren't harmed by the temps and they like those too.


----------



## Devonviolet

We started a new building project today.  Well, actually tear down & (re)build.

We currently have an 8×8×8'h coop, that isn't really big enough for our older birds _and_ the new chickens & ducks. Adjacent to the coop is an 8×16×7'h chicken run.








When we built the chicken run, we also built an 8×4×4'h shelter, to give the chickens more covered shelter.




Shortly after we built it, we realized it got too wet, when it rained (and it _was_ an exceptionally wet year).  One day when we had a big storm headed our way, we cobbled together walls & roof, to keep the birds dry, as the slept in the shelter.

The first step toward increasing the coop was taking the shelter apart. Since we always use screws for our projects, it makes it easier to take things apart, and use the parts for other projects. (Salvage & reuse!) So, this afternoon, we took the shelter apart.

What a job!   But, it's good to have it done. 

Tomorrow, we plan to open up the outer wall, build the new walls and put a shed style roof on. Then we plan to move the existing nest boxes & add 3 more, as the pullets could start laying any time now.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats on such an accomplishment!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I use screws for the same reason, also makes repurposing and replacing much easier, too. It does seem "Plans" have a way with Changing quite often here.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Congrats on such an accomplishment!


Thanks FEM!  

It seems that the projects never end.  After we are finished with the coop. We move onto converting a gazebo into a goatshed, to accomodate a couple of dairy goats that we are planning to add, to our herd, probably mid-February.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome!  Fresh milk - it doesn't get much better than that!  Are you getting kids or grown-ups?


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Awesome!  Fresh milk - it doesn't get much better than that!  Are you getting kids or grown-ups?


2 bred Lamanchas!    Talk about jumping in with both feet!!!

One is due 3rd week of March & one is due 2nd week April.  So, lots to do between now & mid February.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is a big jump but you seem more than ready.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

That is awesome! Are you getting them from goatgurl? 

You will love all that lamancha cuteness


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well ya know we'll be waiting on Pics & Kids then...


----------



## Devonviolet

Goat Whisperer said:


> That is awesome! Are you getting them from goatgurl?
> 
> You will love all that lamancha cuteness


Yes, you guessed it.    I'm getting excited!

I've been talking to her for a while about these 2 goats. I'm glad they are kidding a few weeks apart, so I can enjoy the first set of kids before the next batch comes along.

The first doe is 2 years old, and is a first freshener. So, we both are starting fresh, so to speak.


----------



## farmerjan

Have been going through and reading some of the journals and was reading yours, and thought I'd put in my  2cents.  The pekin ducks are a little bit later maturing than some so the male(s) may not show curled tail feathers until 20 weeks or more.  CB777's  male is of the "grey" or mallard color pattern so the male is always the different color than the female except when they are going through their summer molt;  when both are the same basic color for a couple of months, then they go through a second molt and get their "winter color".  That color pattern occurs in mallards, rouens, calls, and runners.  It makes telling the males apart easily.  Both the pekins and the rouens are in the heavy duck class and are good meat ducks, the rouens look heavier than the pekins and look like they are dragging the ground all the time.  They also often lay a bluish tinted egg, while the pekin's is mostly whiter.  Both breed much better in water that they can swim in not just wade in.
The "poultry hook" is what we call a chicken leg catch.  I use it alot for hard to catch chickens but you have to be fairly fast with it with some birds.  It's very handy but once you get them you have to pull it so that the bird can't shake their leg out of it.  Takes a little getting used to but once you do, it's ideal.
The turkey hen pulling her own feathers could be protein too low in her feed, or the feed not balanced with nutrients.  Since she has been penned up and cannot forage as they are bred to do, she is not getting the needed trace minerals and nutrients that she needs.  Also the boredom, since again they are happier out scrounging for whatever they can find.
I think the kelp is a good idea but would only do it once a day at most and probably only 1/8 cup.  It is a "TRACE" nutrient additive.  Once ingested, the gizzard will work to break it down and it will be completely absorbed, not passed through the system faster like a mammal.
Hope this helps.


----------



## babsbag

We use screws for almost everything. We do have a framing nail gun and various finish nail guns and a crown stapler, but screws are the most widely used. When the standard at Lowe's and Home Depot switched from Phillips to star head we had to switch too but then Lowe's had different sized star tips for different sized screws and that is where I drew the line. Home Depot screws all use the same tip regardless of length and I see now that Lowe's is following their lead. I  buy  3" and 3.5" screws by the 5lb box and I am considering the BIG bucket next time. 

It is a great feeling to get a job done. I am so behind on all of mine and this rain is not helping one bit.


----------



## Mini Horses

You guys have gotten a lot of work done!   The bramble clearing was really nice looking -- you know, your goats will be happy to do that for you next time  ....just another goat trait.

Screws -- not only are they easier to remove, it's a lot easier to push on that drill than beat the hammer!  Faster, too.    They are a little more expensive to buy but the reuse makes it less so.  I find they don't pull out from weather as a nail in wood will often do.  Guess we all love them.

We've had some rain but not as much as you guys, thankfully.  Our weather is warm right now and I've had 5 does kid this week.  Sure makes it nice to have the kids gets a few days of bouncing around before another freeze hits.    And you will LOVE watching them play.   Cuteness for sure.   I will start milking again in a week or two....and have 2 more does to kid.   Watching 10 of them romp around   AND I get to play with them.   If you handle them in the first few days, they are always easier to handle from then on through life.

It's a tough job to sit and handle them all, takes time and lots of hugs & snuggles.   Yep, tough job but someone has to do it 
I feed the does so I can scoop up the kids and play with them while moms are busy  It's only a few days until they will follow moms out and you need to get them started first day so they know playtime ...   You will love your goats!


----------



## babsbag

Mini Horses said:


> You will love your goats!



And you will probably keep all the kids. My first year my  goats had all does and I kept them all...the beginning of the end.


----------



## Devonviolet

FarmerJan said:
" The pekin ducks are a little bit later maturing than some so the male(s) may not show curled tail feathers until 20 weeks or more."
This afternoon, when we were taking that shelter apart, I heard the ducks & looked into their area. I could tell one was squeeking, instead of quacking. As I watched him, I realized that one of his tail feathers is actually curling. 

That's interesting about the ducks needing swimming water vs wading.  Unfortunately, we dont have deep water for the ducks. All we have is a kiddie pool, which is about 8-10 inches deep when full.  I suppose that isn't deep enough. 

FarmerJan said: "The "poultry hook" is what we call a chicken leg catch. I use it alot for hard to catch chickens but you have to be fairly fast with it with some birds. It's very handy but once you get them you have to pull it so that the bird can't shake their leg out of it. Takes a little getting used to but once you do, it's ideal."
I use the poultry hook when we butchered the ten chickens last week. It worked amazingly well.  But then when I was catching chickens to clip wings, they kept slipping out of it. Twice I caught their knee. Ouch!  I was really careful removing it, so I didn't hurt them.  I ended up catching most of the chickens the old fashioned way . . . corner them and snatch them as they run by.  I guess I need more practice.

I'm not sure what was going on with our turkey. Shortly after commenting on her feather plucking, she stopped, and her feathers have all grown back.  We did increase her protein and are putting about 3/4 cup kelp in the fermented feed (2X daily) we make for all of our chickens and ducks (44 total).


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are waiting for the Spring items are displayed at WallyWorld to get the medium sized pool, but are using a cement mixing tub til then, both Khakis and Rouens both can get their feet off the bottom, but just not much room for many at a time. So glad that your drake is showing his Feathers.   We haven't gotten to the stage of adding more goats, yet I have to get the fencing done and I'm forcing myself to get things finished before adding any.


----------



## Baymule

You are finally getting your goats!  I am so excited for you! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> We use screws for almost everything. We do have a framing nail gun and various finish nail guns and a crown stapler, but screws are the most widely used. When the standard at Lowe's and Home Depot switched from Phillips to star head we had to switch too but then Lowe's had different sized star tips for different sized screws and that is where I drew the line. Home Depot screws all use the same tip regardless of length and I see now that Lowe's is following their lead. I  buy  3" and 3.5" screws by the 5lb box and I am considering the BIG bucket next time.
> 
> It is a great feeling to get a job done. I am so behind on all of mine and this rain is not helping one bit.



Yes, we use the star bit screws, and are happy with them. DH always makes sure he gets the same size star bit screws, and we have several extra star bits on hand, as they do wear out eventually.  And yes, the screws are on the expensive side. But we were anle to save most of the screws, from yesterday. So, that (and reusing wood & roofing tin) will save us money on our coop remodeling project.


----------



## farmerjan

Meant to say that the bramble clearing really looked nice....but if it was fenced wouldn't the goats have eaten most of it down?  I know our dall sheep will work on the brush too, think it is ingrained  in the genes from the more "desert" origins of the breed...The really work on the #*@%** autumn olive that was introduced here...HATE THAT STUFF...and the multi flora rose they will make dents in too.


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> Meant to say that the bramble clearing really looked nice....but if it was fenced wouldn't the goats have eaten most of it down?  I know our dall sheep will work on the brush too, think it is ingrained  in the genes from the more "desert" origins of the breed...The really work on the #*@%** autumn olive that was introduced here...HATE THAT STUFF...and the multi flora rose they will make dents in too.


Yeah, I would have let the goats have at it a long time ago if it was fenced.  We have tried to find someone to help us perimeter fence our property. But, either they want a fortune (one guy wanted $9,000 just for labor - We wanted to fence 1/2 the property, and he kept pushing to do the whole property), or they say they will do it and don't bother to show up.  We have done a little fencing, but at our age , we know our limitations. We need help. @Latestarter has offered to help. But, he has his own place that needs work done first. So, it will likely be a while before we will be able to help us get our fencing done. And that is fine. We have plenty to keep us busy until LS or someone else can help us.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> You are finally getting your goats!  I am so excited for you! Can't wait to see them!


Yes! You & DH will have to come for a visit after the kids are born!


----------



## Bruce

Tessa and her crew, including two 17 Y/O boys, will be arriving Friday right? Bet those guys could use some money if they have access to a car.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh Bruce, if they are 17 and have access to a car, their "Mind" won't be on doing "Chores"....but,


----------



## farmerjan

Smiled at the chicken catching...chickens have HOCKS not knees... and the younger ones can get out easier since their legs are slimmer....
I don't know how deep the water has to be for the ducks if you are going to breed them.  But I have been told by several breeders that they do better if they have "swimming" water to breed.  But then I know several guys who don't have it.....I do know that when I was younger, we had ducks on the pond and always saw the males breeding the females in the water....


----------



## Latestarter

Aside from the reasons Countryboy laid out, those 17 year old boys aren't gonna be available for a while either as Tressa is going to need their brawn to get HER new place all set up. She already has animals (and is getting a few more straight away) and will need infrastructure post haste when she gets there. I'll bet those boys won't have time on their hands to burn chasing wine, women, and song for quite a while!


----------



## Bruce

Somehow kids seem to find a lot more motivation to do something for someone else when real $$$$ are involved  And they will need that money when they DO have time for W,W & S.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Aside from the reasons Countryboy laid out, those 17 year old boys aren't gonna be available for a while either as Tressa is going to need their brawn to get HER new place all set up. She already has animals (and is getting a few more straight away) and will need infrastructure post haste when she gets there. I'll bet those boys won't have time on their hands to burn chasing wine, women, and song for quite a while!


You were wise to add the smileys.
I wouldn't bet on that last sentence at all.
I'm old, but haven't forgot being 17, and sure haven't forgot my 3 sons when they were 17--or my daughter at that age. (it works both ways)

"How you gonna keep 'em down on the farm after they've seen.......?


----------



## Devonviolet

@Bruce said:  "Bet those guys could use some money if they have access to a car. "

That thought had occurred to me.   We will see how it goes. Tressa is going to have some major infrastructure work done once she gets here. They may not be available to work off the farm.


----------



## Devonviolet

Oops!    I made my last comment before I knew there were 6 other comments.  It seems we are all on the same page.


----------



## Mike CHS

I didn't realize how much it cost to pay for fencing.  We got an estimate for a run a little over 1000' and it came out to $4500.  If we were still working in Charleston I would consider it but since we are now full time on the farm we can't justify the expense.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> I didn't realize how much it cost to pay for fencing.  We got an estimate for a run a little over 1000' and it came out to $4500.  If we were still working in Charleston I would consider it but since we are now full time on the farm we can't justify the expense.


I thought that guy was unreasonable. Well, okay. Downright GREEDY!  If he was buying materials, that would be one thing.

But, he wouldn't even discuss doing the area we wanted to do. He kept talking about doing the whole perimeter. Even when we said we couldn't afford it. Then he wanted $100 each, to cut several of our big trees down, and take the wood, so he could sell it. 

He even came back, after we told him no, and asked again, if he could cut our trees down (still $100 each), so he could sell the wood. 

UM . . . Exactly what is it about NO, that you don't understand??? Goodbye!


----------



## Bruce

Do you even WANT those trees down?

Guy sure does sound like a shyster.


----------



## Baymule

Don't feel bad Devonviolet, we still haven't finished our fencing. Life keeps getting in the way.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes


Bruce said:


> Do you even WANT those trees down?
> 
> Guy sure does soun him taling td like a shyster.


Yes, we had talked about him taking one tree down. But made it clear we thought he was too expensive & we wouldn't be hiring him.


----------



## Devonviolet

We're getting ready to expand the chicken coop, by opening up the side wall - basically doubling the size of the coop. Since the girl's 4 favorite nest boxes were on that wall, we moved the nest boxes to the opposite wall.

We had 7 nest boxes, made from 5 gallon buckets. Four were about 23 inches off the ground. When we got more laying hens, we added 3 more nest boxes, about 5" off the ground, under the original 4 boxes. These 3 boxes rarely got used. Once in a while we would find 2 chickens in one of the upper boxes. 

Since we now have more laying hens, we decided to put all our boxes on the same level. It turns out we could get 8 nest boxes on that wall.

Before, we had a piece of sub flooring under the boxes, with a 4" lip for the birds to walk on. This time we supported the nest boxes with 2×4s and put an 8' length of tree branch in front of all the boxes.

While we were setting up the new row of nest boxes, my favorite chicken, Marigold (a beautiful Buff Orpington), decided she needed to sit in the only box left in the original position.

When we finally needed the last box, I gently put Marigold on the ground. She wandered around the coop floor for a while, watching what we were doing, with interest.

After I put some straw in each box, I left the coop, and heard a flutter of wings & looked back in the coop. There sat Marigold looking out of one of the newly placed nest boxes. This was before we had even placed the tree branch.




It wasn't too long before she got onto the newly placed branch & hopped down. A little later, she came back & settled into a different nest box.



Sure enough . . . she left us an egg!


----------



## Baymule

Love the bucket nestboxes. I bet they are easy to clean too.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Love the bucket nestboxes. I bet they are easy to clean too.


Yes they are!  I really like them. 

Just the other day, someone commented, to us, that his mother didn't like them, because the chickens push their eggs out & break them. With the simple addition of the partial lid, attached at the bottom, of the opening, we have never had an egg pushed out of the nest.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's a really good idea!! The end result shows the hens Approval...well, from Marigold anyway.


----------



## Bruce

I've never had a need to clean my girls' nest boxes. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce ya never had an egg Pecker, or mishaps in the hay? Do ya never change the hay in their nest? Just how dusty is your nest boxes?.....sometimes they crack when they are laid, too.


----------



## Bruce

Nope! Never had one eat an egg or crack one in the nest. Had the occasional "no shell" (hopefully Echo won't ever lay again!). I just pick up the mess and the shavings attached and toss them in the run. The girls happily eat it there. 

Re: dusty. Yeah after a long time the pine shavings break down. I scoop up the top layer and chuck it on the coop floor, add some new shavings and fluff it all up. I have a 6" high board in front of the nests so the shavings are usually around 4" deep. 

In over 4.5 years of having chickens I've never had one poop in the nest. There have been a couple of occasions where some came in on feet. Same scoop and dump procedure.  

Maybe I'm just lucky!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Bruce ya never had an egg Pecker, or mishaps in the hay? Do ya never change the hay in their nest? Just how dusty is your nest boxes?.....sometimes they crack when they are laid, too.


Exactly!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> I've never had one poop in the nest.


Unfortunately, our girls do occasionally poop in the nestbox.


Bruce said:


> I just pick up the mess and the shavings attached and toss them in the run.


I do the same thing. No muss, no fuss.


----------



## Baymule

I have a hen named Stupid Chicken that sleeps in the nest box.  We're going to eat her. She'll be one that I label the bag with her name on it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like your intending on Enjoying that Meal, Bay...anything Special ya have in Mind?....  like "Stupid Chicken" Salad, or Roasted Stupid Chicken, or good ole BBQ'd Stupid Chicken?...


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sounds like your intending on Enjoying that Meal, Bay...anything Special ya have in Mind?....  like "Stupid Chicken" Salad, or Roasted Stupid Chicken, or good ole BBQ'd Stupid Chicken?...


I'll post the recipe for ya'


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Stupid Stew?


----------



## NH homesteader

Bay I just laughed so hard at that post. I don't know why it was so funny to me. But Stupid Chicken soup sounds delicious about now


----------



## Baymule

NH homesteader said:


> Bay I just laughed so hard at that post. I don't know why it was so funny to me. But Stupid Chicken soup sounds delicious about now


Glad I could give you the giggles, laughter is good for the soul. Yeah, I'm the weirdo that labels the bag with the chickens name and let DH brag on how good it is before I tell him who he is eating. LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

Wednesday is the day I get to go pick up my girls, Falina & Ruby!  

We still want to add on to the goat shed. But since we are going to be quarantining them, we still have time.

We have a nice, sturdy 8×8×7'h hoop structure, that we built last year. It has been sitting in the goat yard, not really being used for anything.  I have been wanting to pull it out, so I could use it as a greenhouse.

Since the hoop structure would be a goid place to quarantine, we decided to open up the fence, and pull it out of the goat yard.

The plan is to put it close to the fence, so the dogs & goats can see Falina & Ruby, to get used to them.  We will let them out, during the day, to let them browse & get used to us

When we are finished, with the quarantine,
We can use the hoop structure for a greenhouse.




 



 


 
We used 4 - 2×8"×8' boards and 1 - 2×6"×8' for a deck, to keep them off the ground and covered it all with straw.


 





Once the hoop structure was in place, we used the fence stretcher (and come-along), to put the fencing back. We had been in a hurry, when the fence was placed last summer. So, we hadn't used the stretcher. It bugged me, ever since, because the loose fencing moved when the goats & dogs stood on the fence, and the top was bending over. Now it is nice and tight. 

Here, DH is nailing the nice, taught fencing to the gate post.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Seems like it should work pretty well for ya....and those New Girls....


----------



## Baymule

That is looking like a Goatie Motel and Spa to me!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Looks good & I especially like the sunshine, haven't seen that in 7 days here and I'm sure wanting to.  

Your goats will love the set up.  Congrats on getting the new ones home.


----------



## Bruce

Love the dog warning sign on the fence. It is true too.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> That is looking like a Goatie Motel and Spa to me!!!


  A lot of love went into that goatie motel & spa!!!  

I'm so excited!!
​


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Looks good & I especially like the sunshine, haven't seen that in 7 days here and I'm sure wanting to.
> 
> Your goats will love the set up.  Congrats on getting the new ones home.


I know!  We have had a lot of clouds & fog lately. So, the sun is greatly appreciated. 

I was noticing this morning, that the open side gets a Southern exposure, which is great for warming things up on a cold day.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Love the dog warning sign on the fence. It is true too.


Yeah. I love it too!  Says a lot, without setting me up for a lawsuit. I read that if you have a. "Warning Attack dog" or something to the effect of my dog will attack if you go in with the livestock, and someone gets bit doing that, I could get sued! 

The logic is, I knew I had a dangerous dog, so even though they got bit trespassing, I could get sued for big bucks!  Grrrr!


----------



## NH homesteader

That's what I've read as well. Seems silly, I mean you warned them and they went in anyway!


----------



## Devonviolet

Tonight, we were out (after dark) feeding the animals, because we had been helping @tressa27884 unload her truck & unpack boxes. What a blessing it was to meet Tressa, her 2 - 16 y.o. boys & 5 y.o. daughter, as well as her 5 dogs & two birds.

Anyway, I digress . . .

I was on the back side of the chicken coop, feeding the younger chickens & ducks, in their runs. I heard DH holler, but I thought he was just talking to the goats.

When I came out from behind the coop, I realized one of the goats was out and DH was trying to get it to come to him.    This did not bode well  .  It turned out, the gate latch malfunctioned and when DH went through the gate, Deo bumped it and the gate flew open. Out went two very excited dogs and two goats. (Into the dark of night).     DH managed to get Zig back in, right away. But, the dogs were off and running, and Zan was off trying to snatch as many bites of grass as he could, before being put back where he belonged.

So, I took the empty fermented feed bucket to entice Zan to come to me, so DH could get the rope over his head, and lead him back to the goat yard. THAT went just as planned. 

Next I turned my attention to calling the dogs back. The wonderful thing about our dogs, is that they love being with their goats. So, when they do get out, they do what I call a "run-about" -- out into the farmer's field next to our property, over onto our neighbor's property (all at a full out run) and come back to the gate, to go back in with their goats.

I looked out into the darkness and couldn't see the dogs, so I started calling them. First I saw Deo coming from the neighbor's woods (toward the front of the property), at a full run. The goats were in their area, so I opened the gate to the chicken area & called him. First he went to the goat's gate, but I got him to go the the chicken gate, and then into the goat area, through the gate between the chickens & goats.

I called Violet several times, but couldn't see or hear her. Just as I started getting worried, I heard her coming from the woods between us & the neighbor's house (about 300 feet further back). Then I saw 2 green eyes coming towards me, at a full out run.

Violet could see me in the chicken yard, and I thought she was going to come around to the gate. But, before I could stop her, she ran smack, dab into the fencing. OUCH!!!  That didn't seem to phase her though. She bounced up and ran right to the goat's gate, ready to be let in with Deo and her goats.

WHEW!!!  I've learned that the dogs always come right back. But, in the dark of night, when I can't see them, I worried that they might get too far away, while on their "run about".   But, they just needed to burn off some excess energy, and then they were ready to come back home with their goats.


----------



## Bruce

That is the thanks you get for helping Tressa???? Geez the goats and dogs could have put that off until today


----------



## Latestarter

Nothing like a little excitement after dark!


----------



## Baymule

It's scary when animals get out, so glad that yours were happy to "come home."


----------



## Mike CHS

Our Wild Thing (ewe) got out last week and we immediately thought she would be gone.  She went out the gate and up the driveway until she could see the flock and then started to try to find a way into the pen.  Of course we still had her lamb so she went back in the way she came out.


----------



## Bruce

tsk tsk Mike, holding hostages!!! 

I guess Wild Thing thinks it is time to take her lamb and join the herd.


----------



## Mike CHS

She has been loose for a couple of days now but she is turning into Calm Thing so it's probably a good thing we didn't give her a real name.  

Seems like ever since I had her lamb on my lap and she was in my face she decided that humans aren't so bad.  I still think she was considering butting me in the face from about 2" away.


----------



## Bruce

Sure glad she didn't! That would be downright painful. I don't know how hard your head is but I'll bet her's is harder.


----------



## Latestarter

Yeah... 2" away doesn't really give you a lot of reaction time... Maybe Chuck Norris could avoid the hit, but then no sheep in its right mind would challenge Chuck Norris, right?  That reminds me, has anyone seen the new commercial with CN in it? these two old fellas are sitting at a table and long story short, one of them calls chuck and throws something at him. CN spin kicks it back and hits the old guy right between the eyes.


----------



## Mike CHS

That commercial came on last week for the first time that we saw and it had both of us rolling.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, we have a new pick up date, for my two new dairy goats. Wed. Feb. 8th is the new day. 

@Latestarter and I will drive up to @goatgurl's in the morning. After we meet Faline & Ruby and spend some time with them, we will top off the day, by going out, to share a meal with GoatGurl, before heading for home.  

I'm so excited!   I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sounds like fun!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure glad ya was able to reschedule for next wk. 
I know you're really anxious to get them home and set-up before the birthing. 
Her sister must be doing better, right?


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sure glad ya was able to reschedule for next wk.
> I know you're really anxious to get them home and set-up before the birthing.
> Her sister must be doing better, right?


Yes, she is out of the hospital and resting at home.


----------



## Baymule

Can't wait to see pics of your new girls!!! This is what you have been wanting for so long! Excited for you! 

February 8th, we'll be thinking of you and LS, DH will have shoulder replacement surgery that day.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Baymule sure hope all goes well for DH...will keep y'all in our Thoughts and Prayers!!....


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Can't wait to see pics of your new girls!!! This is what you have been wanting for so long! Excited for you!
> 
> February 8th, we'll be thinking of you and LS, DH will have shoulder replacement surgery that day.


Yes, I am so excited!    I've been watching cheese making videos, so I am ready to use up all that nice, rich goats milk!   

I'm right there with @CntryBoy777!  You and your sweet DH will be in my thoughts & prayers!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Here is a photo, that @goatgurl sent to me, of Falina. She is a first freshener, due around March 23rd.





I'll see if I can get one of Ruby, she isnt due until approximately April 11th. She is a 3rd freshener & isn't showing much yet.


----------



## Baymule

Awww.....she looks so sweet!


----------



## Latestarter

Best wishes for a quick, successful surgery for the DH Bay.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Awww.....she looks so sweet!


Yes, she does look sweet. And she's a pretty girl, too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

She sure is! I bet she has some really neat kids too.


----------



## TAH

Are they registered? 
She loo!s like a sweetie!


----------



## Devonviolet

TAH said:


> Are they registered?
> She loo!s like a sweetie!


It's been a while since we discussed it.  The way I remember it, they both have excellent lineage, but aren't registered. But, that's okay with me. I'm not planning to show or make big money as a breeder.

What's important to me, is that they are healthy, have nice utters & teats, produce rich milk in good volumes and they kid easily.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

She is a cutie. 

I bet she has some Togg somewhere in her…


----------



## Mike CHS

Falina looks like she is posing.


----------



## Latestarter

According to what I was told, the original animals that all of these are descended from were all good quality registered animals. Due to finances, she wasn't able to keep up the registrations but with time they could all be traced back and accounted for. Though I don't think she has the $$ to throw at registering everything necessary to get the current animals registered. So if a registration is what you want, it can be done but it will be costly.


----------



## Devonviolet

That's what I remember, @Latestarter. I'm just fine with them not being registered. We don't have the money to register them either. I'm just happy to be getting two good milk producers.


----------



## Devonviolet

We have been putting the younger birds with the older birds, during thw day, for a while now. Yesterday, we "encouraged" some of them to go out to free range, with the older girls - even though they didn't want to go.

Last night they all couldn't wait to go back to the run they grew up in. So, we let them. However, this morning we made them come to thw big girl yard to eat.

Right now, we are putting a roof on the front (8×16') chicken run, and then will put up walls in the back 8×8' of the run, to make the 8×8' coop bigger to accomodate all the new birds. The wall between the old & new will be opened up to make an 8×16' coop.

The ducks were more hesitant to come out of their run. But once I chased them out, they went straight to the two water pans, that had fresh water in them, & started drinking & bathing. They were happy campers!









It didn't take our drake too long to figure out how to do his job!  




Interesting . . . he picked the crested duck, and was holding onto her crest with all that was in him.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## CntryBoy777

I saw a curled tail feather!...
With 11 hens, our Drake stays wore out and we catch him Napping in the shade quite often...


----------



## Devonviolet

Btw @CntryBoy777, our drake just started to develop the curl to his tail last week. 

No duck eggs yet. But I'm guessin', since he is so interested in his harem, eggs will be comin' down the pike in no time.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I saw a curled tail feather!...
> With 11 hens, our Drake stays wore out and we catch him Napping in the shade quite often...



  

So, are they setting on their eggs & increasing your flock for you???  

That's what I want our girls to do.


----------



## CntryBoy777

What we have learned from ours is they lay the bulk of their eggs before 7am and most of the time it is all for the day. When and if they nest, there will be a few that are buried in the bottom of the nest and are usually covered. They prefer a hole in the bottom of the nest to build their nest mound around. I am going to get a small tire to bury under the hay so they won't continue to bill out holes in the dirt. I haven't gotten them in their house as of yet...been too busy with the fencing to work on it. If they will use the tire as the center of their nest, I will put some in their nest box and see if they will use it.


----------



## Devonviolet

I had to go help DH, with the roof, so didn't get a chance to show y'all how the younger girls are fitting right in.

Here the Buff Brahmas are dust bathing next to the coop. 



 
And a bunch of them realized they could dust bathe in the coop.




When we first opened the gate, to let them out to free range, just the older girls went out. Then, one by one, the younger ones filed out. 

 
They are still hanging out by the fence & gate. As time goes by, they will get braver and venture further out.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> If they will use the tire as the center of their nest, I will put some in their nest box and see if they will use it.


That's good to know CntryBoy. With my chemical sensitivity, I don't handle chemicals that come off tires. So, that is out for me. I'm thinking we could mound up some hay & use one of the black water pans (that we use for their drinking water), in place of the tire and we can put hay in it, for them to use as a nest.


----------



## Devonviolet

I just realized something . . .

When we got our chicks last Fall, I thought the Buff Brahmas were a type of meat bird. So, I ordered straight run. Actually, I found out they are a heavy dual purpose bird. 

Once I realized that, we decided we would keep the hens & butcher the roos. WELL, as I was standing in the yard watching the birds, one stood out as definitely being a roo. So, I started looking closer, at the other Brahmas. It turns out we got TWO pullets and 13 roos!!! 

This isn't the best shot, because of shadows. But, this is what the pullets look like






 
And here are the roos



They have longer neck feathers & their coloring is more intense.

Guess we get to have another butchering party in the next month or so.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Better make Room in the freezer! Ya might can knock em out with LS there when ya get home with your Goats...


----------



## Devonviolet

I have to tell you what just happened!  The drake hopped on one of the ducks (outside the water pan).  He was struggling to stay on top of her and ended up rolling off onto his back!!! 
  

​Right after that my daughter called & I told her about it. She just died laughing!  

So then, DH said "you're not going to want to bring DGS (age 12), 'cause our animals are having open s*x in the barnyard!" 

She thought that was hilarious too. 

Edit: I told her about posting the photo of the drake doing his job, on BYH. She laughed her head off & accused me of posting "barnyard po*nog*aphy".


----------



## CntryBoy777




----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Better make Room in the freezer! Ya might can knock em out with LS there when ya get home with your Goats...


Oh, I'm sure we can find room in the freezer. The original plan was to put them there in the 1st place. I think we will keep the 2 pullets for egg laying.

Your suggestion sounds good on paper. Hower, there is a problem with that . . . We probably won't be getting back from Arkansas until 6 or 7 on Wed. Night.   Not gonna happen!


----------



## Bruce

Where are the tail feathers on the BBs?

So does "straight run" mean:

don't bother sexing them at all, just pull from the incubator
grab roughly equal amounts from each bin

dump a bunch of whatever we have a lot of in the order
I imagine it depends on the hatchery but given there will be roughly 50% of each gender hatched and males are not overly desirable for layer and DP breeds, they must have a lot of extra boys.


----------



## NH homesteader

I have never heard of anyone getting a straight run that is more than 50% the desirable gender. I don't believe it's random at all. However I've never heard of it being quite that skewed! Now I'm nervous about my order coming in May!

Edit: there are some breeds they only sell straight run and I imagine they don't sex those. But if you have a choice and choose straight run, I think they dump extra males that way.


----------



## Devonviolet

I was kinda thinking they sexed them & sold most of the pullets for more money & dumped the remaining cockerells into my order. Either that, or they missed a couple females & they went into my order by mistake. 

No matter. I'ts not a problem. Roos are bigger. So, I will have bigger birds to put in the freezer.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just came in from the evening "Rounds" and got some pics of the 3 duck nests....
   I didn't think of it until I had tossed the hay around or they would show up better, but when I clean it out I will take a pic of the mounds. So, far there have been some stray eggs, but the majority have been laid in these 3 areas. I only change the mound with every other clean-out.
On the other "Notes", they give'em out as Free chicks with orders too. It probably depends on what is sliding down which "Pipe" and just Reach in a bin to Fill the order.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> I was kinda thing the sexed them & sold most of the pullets for more money & dumped the remaining cockerells into my order. Either that, or they missed a couple females & they went into my order by mistake.
> 
> No matter. I'ts not a problem. Roos are bigger. So, I will have bigger birds to put in the freezer.



Fortunately you were wanting meat birds anyway! 



CntryBoy777 said:


> On the other "Notes", they give'em out as Free chicks with orders too. It probably depends on what is sliding down which "Pipe" and just Reach in a bin to Fill the order.



I'm pretty sure the "packing peanuts" (*) they put in an order are always cockerels. Not a problem if you want males or are planning to eat some anyway. BIG problem for people that can't have roosters and won't eat them. 

* So called. When the temps are low they add "free" chicks so they can all stay warm enough in transit.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yep, it's a good way for the hatchery to get rid of some kind f the cockerels too!

We've gotten white rocks, BO's, RIR, and a few others that I can't remember at this time.


----------



## NH homesteader

I don't mind because we will butcher any extra males. But I believe you have the option to request no packing peanuts.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It's always worked in our favor. 
We had a hatchery send us 2 replacement chicks that didn't make it in our largish order. They replaced the chicks and shipped them at no charge… but the box was filled with about 12 cockerels LOL
I think it would be silly to ship a small order with no filler chicks.


----------



## NH homesteader

It's like free food!


----------



## Devonviolet

Goat Whisperer said:


> It's always worked in our favor.
> We had a hatchery send us 2 replacement chicks that didn't make it in our largish order. They replaced the chicks and shipped them at no charge… but the box was filled with about 12 cockerels LOL
> I think it would be silly to ship a small order with no filler chicks.


We lost 2 chicks within 24 hours. They would only give us a credit back to the credit card.

We bought ours in late Sept. So, filling in with more than a few cockerels wouldn't have been necessary.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Where are the tail feathers on the BBs?


Good catch Bruce.  Many of our BBs have no feathers on their tails.  We aren't sure what is causing that.

At first we thought the other chicks werepicking on these chicks, because their backs were bare too. So, we smothered their backs with PickNoMore. That helped some, but not a lot.  Some of the back feathers started growing in. But not on all the BBs. 

Then we thought they had mites. So, we dusted them all with DE. Again, a little better. But, not a lot. 

Lately we've noticed about five of them still have bare tails. So, last night, while I was dishing out dinner (and the chickens were distracted), DH walked around heavily dumping DE on their tails. Then, for extra measure, he dumped DE on all the birds.  We'll do it again tomorrow, and see if it helps.  I'm not going to hold my breath though.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Devonviolet said:


> We bought ours in late Sept. So, filling in with more than a few cockerels wouldn't have been necessary.


It isn't necessarily for the warmth. 
You wouldn't put 2 glass bottles in a paper envelope to ship it. You would fill the box with styrofoam, paper, etc. some sort of "filler". 

Same goes with chicks. If you fill up the box you have less loss. They go through a lot during transit. Hence the reason why many call these chicks "packing peanuts".


----------



## Devonviolet

Goat Whisperer said:


> It isn't necessarily for the warmth.
> You wouldn't put 2 glass bottles in a paper envelope to ship it. You would fill the box with styrofoam, paper, etc. some sort of "filler".
> 
> Same goes with chicks. If you fill up the box you have less loss. They go through a lot during transit. Hence the reason why many call these chicks "packing peanuts".


Ah, gotcha. That makes sense.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like what happened last spring with the Delawares I ordered. Out of 50 chicks, I wound up with 10 hens. We butchered 33 roosters. We had a loss of 7. I felt like I got dumped on with extra roosters. I'll never order straight run again.


----------



## norseofcourse

I asked a friend (since I haven't had chickens yet), and she said she's gotten straight run a few times, varying from 50/50 hens and roos, to one order that was all roos!

Never heard about the extra chicks and the reason.  If I ever get chickens I might have to name one Peanut


----------



## Devonviolet

Goat Whisperer said:


> She is a cutie.
> 
> I bet she has some Togg somewhere in her…


I was curious, after you said that, GW.  So, when I spoke with GoatGurl last night, I asked her. She said she is 7/8 LaMancha and 1/8 Nubian.   I think she said she is considered an American LaMancha.


----------



## Bruce

norseofcourse said:


> I asked a friend (since I haven't had chickens yet), and she said she's gotten straight run a few times, varying from 50/50 hens and roos, to one order that was all roos!
> 
> Never heard about the extra chicks and the reason.  If I ever get chickens I might have to name one Peanut


Of course you will then be too attached to Peanut to eat him!


----------



## farmerjan

Some hatcheries may throw some of the extra males into the mix but not all do it.  I have gotten chicks from Ideal in Tx and have been very satisfied with their service and the chicks.  Most have been in the 50/50 to 60/40 range.  Replaced an order of dead chicks with just an over the phone claim from me when they were all DOA.   But, usually I get an order of pullets when I want layers, and just get some cornish x for the meat birds.  The pullets aren't that much more.  Many times you can find some 4-H birds for sale in the fall from projects and even at 10.00 a pullet, it is a deal since they will be ready to lay and you often have 6-10 in them just to get them to that point when you add in the death loss and feed and time etc.. You don't realize how much they cost to get up to the 20+ week age when you are only buying a couple bags of feed at a time rather than putting out a chunk of money like 10.00 ea..  My purebred Black Langshan pullets start at 20.00 ea and they aren't the better show quality ones.  Most pairs will be 35 to 50 for starters.   Eggs are 25.00 dozen shipped and  I don't ship chicks.


----------



## animalmom

@Devonviolet, There are those of us out here in the ether who would really like to see equal time spent on Miss Ruby.  While Falina is a world class cutie and I am sure will be much loved, we have to wonder why we have not pictures of Ruby.  Surely Ruby is not the "red-headed step-child", the "ugly duckling" or... "the other daughter"!

I'm thinking there may be a need for a Ruby Appreciation and Protection Society.  Ruby deserves equal time, attention and all the love from afar.  Please and thank you.

I mean, really, if you have time to promote "X" rated duck pictures then, she says pounding the table with her curled arthritic hand, you have time to post pictures of Ruby Tuesday!!!   

RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY!

Don't make me go to the source and start a campaign with @goatgurl.


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## Bruce

I wonder if anyone is interested in seeing pictures of Ruby


----------



## Baymule

animalmom said:


> @Devonviolet, There are those of us out here in the ether who would really like to see equal time spent on Miss Ruby.  While Falina is a world class cutie and I am sure will be much loved, we have to wonder why we have not pictures of Ruby.  Surely Ruby is not the "red-headed step-child", the "ugly duckling" or... "the other daughter"!
> 
> I'm thinking there may be a need for a Ruby Appreciation and Protection Society.  Ruby deserves equal time, attention and all the love from afar.  Please and thank you.
> 
> I mean, really, if you have time to promote "X" rated duck pictures then, she says pounding the table with her curled arthritic hand, you have time to post pictures of Ruby Tuesday!!!
> 
> RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY! RUBY!
> 
> Don't make me go to the source and start a campaign with @goatgurl.



snort.....


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Devonviolet said:


> I was curious, after you said that, GW.  So, when I spoke with GoatGurl last night, I asked her. She said she is 7/8 LaMancha and 1/8 Nubian.   I think she said she is considered an American LaMancha.


Yes, American. 

I know a lamancha breeder who has been in goats forever. She doesn't have a huge herd and no longer shows, but has some amazing animals. Because the lamanchas have an open herdbook, she was able to cross other goats (of other dairy breeds- all registered thru ADGA). Even though the goats are at a "purebred" status, sometimes a doe will kid and for some reason you might see something "pop out"- like a kid with more of a roman nose, saanen size (when grown), particular colors common in the breed- etc. 

I wouldn't be surprised if she kids and you see a little bit of Nubian shine through.


----------



## goatgurl

@animalmom I feel so bad that @Devonviolet has been getting a hard time from you guys and its all my fault.  she hasn't posted a picture of miss ruby red goat because she doesn't have one, lol.. hard to take a pic of a goat who won't let you step away from her.  hope I can post a picture for you to satisfy your curiosity.  well I've spent the last few minutes trying to load her picture and it keeps telling me there is an error so i'm going to give up for tonight.  all that loaded was rubys nose which tells you where she is most of the time.


----------



## goatgurl

oh yea!! the second pic came thru too.  crummy picture but I had to swat her with my hat to make her move and she was sulking.  now lets see if Fiona's pic will work too.  Fiona is felina's dam, 3/4 lamancha and 1/4 Nubian.  her dam, viola was 1/2 registered Nubian and 1/2 registered lamancha.  one of those things that happens when the Nubian buck jumps the fence.  she was one of the best milkers I've ever had bar none.  sweet creamy milk and the softest udder that milked down to an empty glove.  you can see a bit of the Nubian coming out in fiona's lovely roman nose.  well shoot, now it won't let me upload that one, crud


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> @animalmom I feel so bad that @Devonviolet has been getting a hard time from you guys and its all my fault.  she hasn't posted a picture of miss ruby red goat because she doesn't have one, lol.. hard to take a pic of a goat who won't let you step away from her.  hope I can post a picture for you to satisfy your curiosity.  well I've spent the last few minutes trying to load her picture and it keeps telling me there is an error so i'm going to give up for tonight.  all that loaded was rubys nose which tells you where she is most of the time.


  That first picture cracks me up!  It makes me happy that she is so Lovey Dovey! She is a pretty girl.  I can't wait to get to know her!  As you said before . . . She's not really showing yet. But then, she isn't due until April and she is a 3rd freshener.


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> Fiona is felina's dam, 3/4 lamancha and 1/4 Nubian.  her dam, viola was 1/2 registered Nubian and 1/2 registered lamancha.  one of those things that happens when the Nubian buck jumps the fence.  she was one of the best milkers I've ever had bar none.  sweet creamy milk and the softest udder that milked down to an empty glove.  you can see a bit of the Nubian coming out in fiona's lovely roman nose.


Well, let's just hope that Falina takes after Viola!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Goat Whisperer said:


> Yes, American.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if she kids and you see a little bit of Nubian shine through.


That would be okay with me!   I love the Roman nose & would love if she gives me some nice, sweet, rich milk.


----------



## goatgurl

got Fiona's picture came thru.  as you can see she has quite the roman nose but felina and her full yearling sister don't.  and devonviolet I knew animalmom was just messing with you about pictures, I was amused and just had to poke back.


----------



## animalmom

Ahhhhhhh, such a lovely girl.  That Ruby is going to be a heart stealer!  Betcha her kids are going to be the same way.  Next thing we know @Devonviolet will be knee deep in sweetheart "I gotta put the love on you" goaties.  Who could ask for more? 

(Well I could, like maybe a monthly pictorial update on Ruby and that "other" goat... equal time you know.)


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> I knew animalmom was just messing with you about pictures, I was amused and just had to poke back.


  I knew you were messin' with me, so I was messin' with you. 

Btw, I love Fiona's a Roman nose!


----------



## goatgurl

what I didn't warn you about was Fiona's big mouth.  she is the one that starts to yell anytime I walk out the door, loudly I might add.  that along with her lovely nose come from the Nubian side of the family.  fortunately for you felina isn't near as mouthy as her mama, lol.  oh and I didn't trim her little beard either.


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> what I didn't warn you about was Fiona's big mouth.  she is the one that starts to yell anytime I walk out the door, loudly I might add.  that along with her lovely nose come from the Nubian side of the family.  fortunately for you felina isn't near as mouthy as her mama, lol.  oh and I didn't trim her little beard either.


  I have a couple loud goats.   Zig & Zan seem to watch the door, very closely.  I don't even have the door open an inch, and they start hollering!    FOOD!    BRING US FOOD!


----------



## Baymule

Isn't it nice to be loved? Our animals would thing we are perfectly dressed if we walked outside naked with a feed can in our hand.


----------



## goatgurl

alright baymule, who told???  there some perks to living off the road and out of view of people.


----------



## Baymule

goatgurl said:


> alright baymule, who told???  there some perks to living off the road and out of view of people.


Ruby told.


----------



## Devonviolet




----------



## Latestarter

OK @Devonviolet I'd consider that as being warned! I'll be honking my horn for all its worth when I'm driving up GG's driveway... You may want to as well!


----------



## goatgurl

darn big mouthed goat!!  don't worry @Latestarter, it's not summer and the pool isn't open so you are safe, probably....  lol


----------



## Devonviolet

I am on Cloud 9!!!!!

DH and I had a very long, fruitful day!  We drove 3-1/2 hours NE, of here, to meet @goatgurl, to pick up Falina and Ruby, our newest additions to our goat herd.

We started out meeting GG and her DS1, at Warehouse Willy's, for lunch, in Poteau (Po-toe), Oklahoma. What a treat meeting both of them!  Good food, good conversation, what more could one want????

Then, we were off to meet one of GG's friends, who breeds meat goats (a LOT of goats!) and Muscovy ducks (a LOT of ducks!) I had mentioned, to GG, that I wanted to have some Muscovy ducks. So, she hooked her friend and I up, so I could get a drake & 3 hen's. I ended up buying 2 drakes, so when we butcher chickens in the next month, we can butcher one of the drakes & have a nice meal of Muscovy duck, which I'm told tastes just like Veal. YUM!!!

She had many different colors:  chocolate, chocolate & white, white, black & white, black, lavender (gray) & lavender & white.  GG has chocolate Muscovys, and they were tempting. But, I kept going back to the lavender & white. They are all beautiful birds. But, the lavender & white ones, just give me a feeling of calm when I look at them. So, I figure they were the ones I am supposed to have. 

Once the ducks were in their cages, in the back of our truck, we were off for GG's, to meet Falina & Ruby, at GG's farm, just across the Arklahoma border, in Arkansas.

Before I go on to the goats, I have to say, that's DH & I were very impressed with GG's Maremma, Katie.  What a beautiful dog!!!  She was very friendly & well behaved!  

When we first went into the goat pen, we were surrounded by goats & sheep, all wanting to have our attention. After meeting each one, GG separated Falina & Ruby out from the others, so I could have some one on one time, and so we could draw blood for CAE, CL and Johnes.  We decided to just do one of the two, since both were in the same herd. So, we picked Ruby.  Wouldn't you know that she turned out to be what we call "a tough stick" in medicine. Meaning it's tough to get in the vein to draw blood.

What a stitch! Here we have 3 nurses (Me - Mayo Clinic IV Nurse, GG - ICU Nurse and DS1 - ER Nurse), all trying to draw a mere 3cc's of blood and none of us could get in the vein.    Eventually, DS1 sat down on a 5 gallon bucket & after multiple attempts, was able to get in the vein. 

Then it was time to load them into the truck.  We have a topper on our full size truck bed, with sliding Windows, for ventilation. DH had put a nice amount of hay in the front of the truck bed, so we attached their rope leashes to the eye bolts, at the front of the truck, with carabeaners, and we we ready to head for home.

But, first, we headed over to DS1's house, so she could show us her milking machine, made from a "FoodSaver" vacuum pump, some fittings, food grade tubing and a half gallon canning jar.

Once we were on the road, Falina laid down, for the ride.  Ruby, stayed standing for a while, so she could see what was going on.   But, then eventually she settled down.

When we got home, we moved a 2x3' bench over to the truck. Once we got the girls to the tailgate, they knew just what to do. Just as pretty as you please, they walked down onto the bench and jumped down to the ground.

Ruby was the first to to the hoop house.  I turned to go get Falina, and heard Violet getting a bit agitated & realized she was upset by Ruby being there.  So, I headed back to the hoop house, so I could talk to Violet, while holding Ruby, to assure her that Ruby was safe.  She wasn't totally convinced, so I went to Violet & allowed her to smell my hands, so she would see that Ruby was a goat, just like our 4 little boys.  That actually seem to calm her down.

Next came Falina.  We have side windows, on the topper, that lift up, for easy access to the bed.  I reached in to unhook Falina, and she promptly laid down, and refused to get up.  So, DH had to crawl up into the truck and encourage her to get up.  Once she got back to the tailgate, it was a hop, skip and jump, to the ground. With only a little encouragement, she was in the hoop house with Ruby, and they were happily munching hay.   

Tomorrow, I plan to spend time with them, so we can get to know each other, and the dogs can see that they are part of our family. 

Allow me to apologize in advance: I know many of you are going to be very disappointed. But, with all the activity, I totally forgot to take photos.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> What a stitch! Here we have 3 nurses (Me - Mayo Clinic IV Nurse, GG - ICU Nurse and DS1 - ER Nurse), all trying to draw a mere 3cc's of blood and none of us could get in the vein.  Eventually, DS1 sat down on a 5 gallon bucket & after multiple attempts, was able to get in the vein.



That is pretty sad!! But you are retired right so you have forgotten how to do it and I'll give you a pass 



Devonviolet said:


> But, first, we headed over to DS1's house, so she could show us her milking machine, made from a "FoodSaver" vacuum pump, some fittings, food grade tubing and a half gallon canning jar.



Cool! (Relatively) cheap milking machine.



Devonviolet said:


> Allow me to apologize in advance: I know many of you are going to be very disappointed. But, with all the activity, I totally forgot to take photos.





Sure would have loved to see pics of the friend's ducks and goats and GG's place.  Go back and get more ducks and goats ASAP. Bring your camera and someone dedicated to taking pictures.


----------



## Mike CHS

I was already thinking of a post about pictures when I got to the last line of yours.  

I am glad the trip went well.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> But you are retired right so you have forgotten how to do it and I'll give you a pass


That's nice of you to give me a pass. It _has_ been 11 years since I was "forced" into retirement due to Lyme Disease,

However, sticking a vein, for a blood draw or IV, is kinda like riding a bike. Once you've developed the skill, you never forget it.  There's nothing quite like feeling the "pop" of the needle going into the vein.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Wow!....sounds like ya had a Full day for sure, and got your Muscovies too. So glad ya had safe travel and got your girls home, unloaded, and secured. 
I'm not sure if I missed something, tho....I thought LS was suppose to go with ya to get them. Wasn't he suppose to be looking at some future goats too? 
There is a difference between human anatomy and that of a goat, so the sticking shouldn't be of major concern. 
Glad you and DH had a great day with Lots of animals surrounding ya.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'm not sure if I missed something, tho....I thought LS was suppose to go with ya to get them. Wasn't he suppose to be looking at some future goats too?


Good catch, CntryBoy. Yes, LS & I were originally scheduled to go visit @goatgurl together, on Wed. the 8th. However, LS had to schedule a Dr. Visit, in Shreveport, for yesterday.

DH and I decided to make it a "day trip" (which we don't get to do very often) and kept our "date" with GG, for yesterday. 

LS rescheduled for today.  I'm looking forward to hearing how his visit goes.


----------



## Devonviolet

Just as a recap: We have been wanting to plant a big vegetable/herb garden, since we moved here two  years ago.

For a variety of reasons, we had a couple false starts. Last year, we managed to put in a garden, that was about 15' square. The biggest problem we had was Bermuda grass popping up everywhere, inspite DH's best efforts to dig it out before hand.

After doing a lot of research, we tried baking the roots, by putting 6 mil plastic on a 20×40' area, in full sun, during 100°+ temps. During 65mph winds the plastic shredded. Once it rained, the grass grew back. 

Next we tried skimming a 10×18" strip, of grass, with a shovel. Six months later, the grass still hasn't grown back.

So we decided, come Spring this year we would rent a sod cutter, cut all the Bermuda grass out, till in organic compost & start fresh.

So, today we picked up the sod cutter, getting it Fri-Mon morning, for the price of a one day rental ($76).

We couldn't pick it up until after 3:00pm, and by the time we got home, it was almost 5:00.  We started it up & did SIX passes around an area 30×50. That section is almost half cut. We have several more areas we want to cut. 

MAN!  That is hard work!  One of us works the machine & the other pulls the front handle, to guide it around the corners.

Once that is cut, we are going to cut several trenches - 3 or 4 passes in one row (and then scoop the dirt out), to channel water runoff, toward the farmer's field to the North of us. This will stop the flooding, that we are getting, from the slope going toward the street

Then we have to shovel it into the wagon & haul it out to the back pasture to fill holes & low spots.

One 4×5' area filled the wagon.    Its going to be so heavy, so the plan (thanks to a suggestion from @Baymule), is to hook the wagon to the tractor & pull it back there.   I'm hoping it works, as we have never done that.

Tomorrow morning we plan to get back at it, bright & early.

Here is a "before" shot.


----------



## Bruce

How big is this wagon and if you have a tractor with a FEL, why are you bothering to shovel into the wagon at all. In fact, why couldn't you use the tractor to dig out the Bermuda grass?

Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Baymule

It's a lot of work, but you will be so glad you got the sod cutter to help dig that out! Dump it in a low spot and I bet it will take root and grow!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Later on, I have to do some work on the backyard at the house. When I do I'll have to put sod down on fill dirt, and I'm going to get it from the field and around the garden. The bermuda is thick and ya can't kill it with roundup either. It may die back a bit, but those roots will still grow.
If your goats are like mine, they would never kill bermuda, mainly because it grows on top of the ground and it is low profile when short. As long as there is anything else to eat, they won't eat it below about 2". Their ideal range is 3-6", it is this that assists in parasite avoidance, because they are above most of them. As browsers they eat Top down, not Bottom up.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> How big is this wagon and if you have a tractor with a FEL, why are you bothering to shovel into the wagon at all. In fact, why couldn't you use the tractor to dig out the Bermuda grass?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know


Not as big as you might think @Bruce.   It's a Husvarna 24 HP yard tractor with a 54" deck.

Don't I _*wish*_ I had a tractor with a FEL!!!


----------



## babsbag

You try to kill Bermuda and I try to get it to grow. Strange life ain't it? I have a flat very small back yard that grows winter rye and that is it. Come summer no amount of water will convince it to grow anything, not even weeds. I have about 6 runners of Bermuda that came in from I don't know where and I keep trying to get it take hold and even it won't grow. In my former world (city life) Bermuda was the bane of my existence; here I want it and can't have it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@babsbag your elevation probably has something to do with it. I'm not an expert by any means, but it could have something to do with it not growing. It affects many plants.


----------



## greybeard

I take it your sod cutter doesn't have the swivel rear wheel for going around corners? The ones I've used were Classen or Clausen brand..I forget now, but the rear wheel swiveled and it was a snap making turns and radius cuts. I rented it from Lowes.

If no rear swivel wheel, then you're supposed to stop, raise the cutter heads up at the end of the row, make your turn, then lower the cutter heads back down.
Should be a one person operation to run the machine while someone else rolls the sod up in rolls.


----------



## Devonviolet

That could be, @CntryBoy777. However, since she has a few sprigs, that have taken hold on their own, she might still be able to get it to grow. 

When we first moved here, our sweet 95 year old neighbor, from up the gravel road, came to welcome us to the "neighborhood". 

Janie told us, that back some 50+ years ago, Homer (her DH), had heard about Bermuda Grass (aka Coastal Hay), being grown in Florida.  So, Homer bought several bags of BG sprigs, to try. Homer, Janie and their two sons, who still live in the area, hand planted these sprigs on a couple acres (of their 260 acres of land). 

After a couple years of it growing, Homer started selling sprigs to local farmers. After a number of years, farmers started coming from far and wide, to buy trucks full of the sprigs, to plant on their land. Janie talked about farm trucks lining the dirt road that at that time dead-ended at their house. That road now extends another 1/4 mile, to "T" at the road, where our property is. 

Now, there are hundreds of thousands of acres, of Coastal Hay cut and baled, here in East Texas - and it all started with the bags of sprigs, that Homer planted with the help of Janie and their two sons.

Sadly, Janie passed away a year and a half after we moved here. But, during that time, I was fortunate enough to get to know her well enough, to call her a beloved friend.  She was an amazing woman, and is dearly missed around these parts.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, if it'll grow sprigs then, it will certainly spread. Guess I read over that part, sorry. I was just thinking of why it wouldn't. The only thing grown for hay here is Tifton 44 bermuda.


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> I take it your sod cutter doesn't have the swivel rear wheel for going around corners? The ones I've used were Classen or Clausen brand..I forget now, but the rear wheel swiveled and it was a snap making turns and radius cuts. I rented it from Lowes.
> 
> If no rear swivel wheel, then you're supposed to stop, raise the cutter heads up at the end of the row, make your turn, then lower the cutter heads back down.
> Should be a one person operation to run the machine while someone else rolls the sod up in rolls.


Yes, the rear wheel, on this sod cutter, is stationary. However, both of us working together, turning corners, without stopping to lift the blade, to go around corners, is do-able. By hooking an old dog collar to the handle bar on the front, the 2nd person is able to pull it around the corner.  Makes for slightly rounded corners. But, that is much preferable to stopping, lifting the blade and restarting.

The blade is only 12" wide, so it takes more passes.  We have sandy loam here, and while surprisingly, the ground is still damp, after several weeks without rain, it just doesn't hold together enough to roll it up.

I had originally planned to rent a better sod cutter from a different (closer) equipment rental place, last Fall. However, they called me the day before we were supposed to go pick it up, and told me it had broken down, and they were waiting for a part to come in. They promised to call me when the part came in.  Well, week's went by and I didn't hear from them. We had rain, then the holidays came & went.  So, a couple weeks ago, I called them to find out why I hadn't heard from them.  It turns out they put the new part on the machine, turned it on, and it still didn't work.  So, they decided to wait until Spring and just order a new machine. Nice of them to let me know, eh???  

I told the guy I couldn't wait until Spring, as that would mean I couldn't get my Spring garden in, in time to grow my cold weather veggies. He told me he would ask the powers, that be, if they would order now, instead of waiting until Spring. Well, I guess they don't need the business, because he never called me back.

So, I called around and found this one for $35 less/day, and scheduled to rent it this weekend.  The first one was much nicer, having the swivel wheel, as well as cut and roll in one fell swoop. But, all those nice functions don't help me if they don't make it available when I need it.  So guess what?  I won't be renting any of the other equipment we are going to need (like a rear tine rototiller) when the time comes.  I will be going to the place where we got this sod cutter.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, if it'll grow sprigs then, it will certainly spread. Guess I read over that part, sorry. I was just thinking of why it wouldn't. The only thing grown for hay here is Tifton 44 bermuda.


I'm guessing Tifton 44 is a hybrid version of the Coastal hay, that Homer planted, here, all those years ago.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Not as big as you might think @Bruce.   It's a Husvarna 24 HP yard tractor with a 54" deck.
> 
> Don't I _*wish*_ I had a tractor with a FEL!!!


Ah!! Similar to my Sears GT (also made by Husqvarna). I ALWAYS say "my garden tractor" when I mention it so people don't think I have a REAL tractor. 

What kind of wagon? I assume it isn't a dump cart that is intended to attach to the hole in the back of the tractor's frame or @Baymule would not have had to make the suggestion .

I don't know the lay of your land but I would take the deck off first if it isn't pretty flat so it doesn't hang up when you get one wheel high and one low. Been there, done that, not at all fun.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I would do exactly the same thing @Devonviolet . It is amazing how customer service....or lack thereof, makes a place a little bit farther worth the distance.


----------



## greybeard

> I'm guessing Tifton 44 is a hybrid version


Yes, and so is Tif85, tifton78 and a lot others that came out of Univ of Ga, Tifton Ga. Coastal Bermuda was already a hot seller here in E Texas when I was a kid in the 60s. We sprigged lots of it in 1965. 
Here's the story of coastal bermuda


But there are lots of native bermudas too, that have been here since the 1800s. Common bermuda.


----------



## babsbag

@CntryBoy777 The bermuda should grow here. It will go dormant in the winter which is fine as no mowing needed, but it still keeps the mud down. Our winter lows seldom get below 30 and our summers are perfect. I am not sure why it hasn't spread. Yes, the soil is hard but winter rye does just fine in it so it isn't that hard and I was keeping it watered. The area isn't that big so I think I will run my rototiller over it and add some goat pen compost and see if that helps encourage it to grow. I have a water line buried out there somewhere so I need to be careful with that tiller.


----------



## CntryBoy777

One thing I would suggest to ya @babsbag is when it does start spreading, let it go to seed before cutting it. Something else that may do better than tilling is topping the ground with sand. I personally don't think the tilling will do ya much good because the roots only go down about 2-3", and if it thrives in this hard packed clay we have here, it should be okay there. Ya may want to sweeten the soil some with lime, and a 13-13-13 fertilizer should help too.


----------



## Devonviolet

We're taking a break, so I thought I would post a couple photos.

Here is a shot showing the first area after we finished cutting. Now we are moving to the area adjacent to the Canvas garage.





Here is our yard wagon, which has a dump feature.  When we got it, DH thought it was a bit of overkill. But, now he is SO glad we got it!


 
This show the handle, that can be set up to attatch behind our garden tractor, so we can pull it.


 
Here is a better shot of the sod cutter & yard tractor. We have the sod cutter set up, so the blade is off the ground. Three bolts, that hold the blade on fell out. So DH had to find bolts to fix it. Now, we need to get back at it.


 
Btw, this morning, we found out the back wheel does swivel.    It would have been nice of the guy to tell us.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like y'all are doing a good job with it....and glad ya found the wheel swivels before ya finished....oh, and when ya get done...how bout a pic or 2 of your New girls "Settling In"


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

As they say "A picture is worth a thousand words!".  Thanks for sharing @Devonviolet, it is looking great!


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Here is our yard wagon, which has a dump feature.  When we got it, DH thought it was a bit of overkill. But, now he is SO glad we got it!
> View attachment 27742
> This show the handle, that can be set up to attatch behind our garden tractor, so we can pull it.
> View attachment 27743



Perfect! Nice that it has a People Pull and a Machine Pull conversion. Much more functional that way.


----------



## Devonviolet

As requested, photos of Falina & Ruby:

First Falina










Of the two girls, Falina is the most skittish. Last time we let them out, the leashes were too short, which wasn't fun.  This time we used the 30' lunge, but folded it in half. Falina was all over the place, trying to get away at first.

Before putting her away, I decided to try her by the gate, so the dogs could get to know Falina. My new avatar is the result of that visit. DH took that amazing shot!

An interesting thing happened while Falina was by the gate. Zan, one of the wethers, started head butting the gate & pawing the ground. As I stood there, trying to decide if he was being agressive, Violet came running up from the side, put her paw on his back and pushed/herded him away from the gate. (GOOD GIRL!) she realized Zan was being agressive toward Falina & redirected him. Amazing!

Next we took Ruby for a walk. She was a lot calmer than Falina. Although she wasn't interested in visiting with the dogs.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looking Good!!...
I love the avatar...great pic!...I'm sure they enjoyed the "Walk About" too....ours sure do, they stayed out for close to an hr and a half today. We never force them to stay out, but normally they are ready to go back in around an hour. 
I know they will settle in for ya...and it won't be too long before ya will be adding a "Kidding Thread"....can't wait. 
.....


----------



## NH homesteader

congrats! You must be thrilled!! They're beautiful.


----------



## Devonviolet

The new Muscovy ducks seem to be settling in. At first they seemed to only pick at the grains & layer pellets we gave them. They picked out the BOSS, but left the rest. However this afternoon, I got a shot of one of the drakes eating the grains.



Here are two pics of the hens


 


One of the drakes must have gone into the water pan to bathe, because he was fluffing, preening & flapping his wings.







Here is that same drake with 2 of the hens. No eggs yet. The lady I got them from  all of the hens are laying already.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is the first time I've ever seen a gray and white one...at first I thought it was sea gulls......except for the red. All I've seen were black with the red. I like those much better. I'm sure they will be very interesting to watch and interact with the others.


----------



## Devonviolet

When we had reached our limit with the sod cutter (that is exhausting work!!!), we opened the gate, and let all the chickens & ducks out (except for the Muscovy ducks).

I haven't had to watch the older chickens very closely, for quite a while. I know they have their favorite spots & dont stray too far from them.

The Buff Brahma cockerels, however have lost their fear, and are all over the place. More than once they ran behind the chicken runs, making ME run, so I can get ahead of them, and can use my "staff" to block them, and direct them back to the yard.  I got a photo of them all, but inadvertently deleted it - drat!

I did, however, get some cool shots of the Pekins free ranging for the first time. They LOVED it!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> That is the first time I've ever seen a gray and white one...at first I thought it was sea gulls...


I never saw lavender (gray) & white before either. I thought the all chocolate ones were beautiful, and was leaning toward getting those. Then I saw the lavender & white and fell in love!


----------



## NH homesteader

I've always liked muscovies. I showed DH your pictures and he goes wow... Muscovies that aren't ugly, I didn't know those existed

Free range day! They look happy!


----------



## Devonviolet

NH homesteader said:


> I've always liked muscovies. I showed DH your pictures and he goes wow... Muscovies that aren't ugly, I didn't know those existed
> 
> Free range day! They look happy!


Before we moved to Texas, I thought Muscovies were funny looking. Then, as I started looking at different breeds of ducks, I started liking them. When I saw these lavender Muscovies, I fell in LOVE!!!

Yes, our birds LOVE to free range. They are VERY happy!

I used to be able to let the older birds out & just keep half an eye on them. Now that the younger ones & ducks are going out, I have to watch them like a hawk!


----------



## Mike CHS

This thread and the pictures is one prime reason BYH is such an awesome site.  

They all look so content.


----------



## Devonviolet

Awww, thanks @Mike_CHS!  I do love my animals, and I think they all sense it, which makes them content.


----------



## Baymule

I love it!!! You have your dairy does now!!! I can just see you out in the barn milking your does. I can't wait to see the new kids when they're born. That is awesome about Violet, good girl!

Your Muscovies are beautiful. Dibs on ducklings! I see Sous Vide duck in your future! and later on.....in mine too!!

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/222207/sous-vide-duck-breast/

this one is interesting in that he uses the whole duck. Every recipe I ever saw only uses the breast.
http://www.foodiemoment.com/2010/01/24/sous-vide-duck/

Note the price of the duck breast to the right....
http://www.dartagnan.com/easy-sous-vide-duck-breasts-recipe.html


----------



## Bruce

Not QUITE as bad as it looks @Baymule, that is four 7-8 oz duck breasts so "only" $15/pound


----------



## Devonviolet

This was our final day to have the sod cutter. It goes back in the morning.

The highest point of the property is about 500 feet back. We have a problem with rainwater runoff, coming down the hill, flooding the goats, chickens, garden area, backyard, side yard, and even when it rains for weeks on end, it floods the crawlspace under our house. In late Dec. 2015, we had 18" of water, that had to be pumped out. UGH!!!

So, today we went out to the pasture behind the chickens & goats and cut one long strip of sod all the way across. We then cut crosswise (every 12") & lifted the sod to the up side of the trench, to make the wall higher to catch fast running water.







If you look close, you can see it's higher on the back side of the trench.




The area where the saw mill is always has standing water after it rains, so we directed that water toward the driveway.

The other way, the trench goes toward the farmer's field. The problem there, is that there used to be barbed wire fence there, and over the years, of plowing, soil built up. So we have a raised fence row. We have to trench through that - probably 15-18" deep, to get to the field, so the runoff can flow toward the road.







I'm thinking we might just be making our own little wet weather stream.   We shall see. . .

It still needs some work, but we got a good start today.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'd say y'all got a really good start on it. 
That is sure a lot of bending over, and makes my back ache just looking and thinking about it. I wouldn't be able to move for a week or more. Sure hope it helps the flow problems for ya.


----------



## Bruce

Boy that inspector sure came out fast to check the work!!

I'm sure you will enjoy watching the water go where YOU want it to go.


----------



## Baymule

Wow! That looks good! Ya'll are really getting with it. Let it rain now, you got it handled!!


----------



## Southern by choice

I am now JUST seeing your goats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So happy for you!  Awesome!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats on the new goats.


----------



## Devonviolet

OneFineAcre said:


> Congrats on the new goats.


Thanks, OFA.  This is a long time dream, finally realized!  I am SO looking forward to finally getting goat's milk.


----------



## Devonviolet

WooHoo!  I just found my first violet blossom, since planting the wild violet plants gifted to me, by @Baymule.  I was so excited, just had to stop digging sod, to take a couple pics.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Beautiful!!


----------



## Devonviolet

We're making progress, on digging & moving sod, that we cut a week & a half ago, to make room for our garden.





It's been slow going, because we had a couple days of heavy rains, leaving the ground soggy & heavy.

Each day we try to do 2 or 3 trips from the garden to the pasture behind goat & chicken yards.  We have filled some big, deep holes as well as fairly big, deep depressions, where it appears tree stumps were pulled out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure is starting to look like a Garden....it won't be too much longer you'll be able to put some plants in the ground.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sure is starting to look like a Garden....it won't be too much longer you'll be able to put some plants in the ground.


i'm working on getting those plants started, in seed flats.  I have six 72 cell seed starting flats.  Five of them are full, and I have quite a few herbs that I plan to plant in the last flat. And then, of course there are lots of veggies, that need to be planted directly in the ground, that will be planted after we till in the compost, that we are going to pick up, after the sod is all up.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bad news, good news . . .

Last evening, while we were unloading sod & burning the burn pile, DH showed me a red spot on his upper arm & asked me what it was. To me it looked like it might be where a hot ember hit his arm.

Fast forward to noon today, we were leaving the grocery store. He showed it to me again & it looked like a skin tag. But a closer look revealed two legs. I said, "That's a TICK!!!  (Sorry! in my shock, I forgot to take a photo.)

DH carries a Swiss Army knife, with small pliers. I remembered a discussion, here on BYH, about grabbing the tick, with tweezers and twisting the head out, not pulling. So, I got out of the truck & went to his side. I took the tick in the pliers & twisted. The tick came out, head and all. Next I tried to sq1uish it with my finger nail - but that didn't phase it. So, I took it between the pliers & POP!!!  That was the end of the tick.

Now 5 hours later it is about 1/4" in diameter & looks like this:




I've never pulled a tick out. Is this what it should look like?  Or should I put some anribiotic ointment on it?


----------



## CntryBoy777

We get them all the time, some antibiotic ointment will be fine. Just keep an eye on it for about 2 days for puss and red streaks running away from the center of the bite. We usually just wash it and put some alcohol on it and watch it. If it really gets to itching....run it under as hot a water as can be withstood...it will feel really good and will numb it for a while too. 
I picked 30 off my ankle at one time....must have found a nest while working outside.


----------



## NH homesteader

it doesn't look bad, but ointment won't hurt. I'm not looking forward to tick season... Last year my dog ran into the woods to use the facilities and came right back. With 17 ticks on him.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, not enough killing weather this yr...and an early beginning to the Season, so going to be horrible and Long.


----------



## Bruce

Do you have Lyme disease down there @Devonviolet ? If so watch for flu like symptoms and a bullseye around the tick site.


----------



## NH homesteader

I think it's everywhere, unfortunately. Just far less common there than here.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Do you have Lyme disease down there @Devonviolet ? If so watch for flu like symptoms and a bullseye around the tick site.


Some would say no. But, others say that Lyme Disease is everywhere, these days. 

Keeping that in mind, we already take herbs & supplements to build up the immune system. I suggested to DH, that he might want to increase the dosage for a while, to minimize his risk of contracting Lyme (or anything else, for that matter).

I actually have Lyme Disease. I'm pretty sure I contracted it, from multiple mosquito bites, when I went camping in the Pocono Mountains, of PA back in the mid 1980's.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have rocky mountain spotted fever and lyme here, they have to be attached for around 30-35hrs to transmit, at least that is what was on the news the other day, here.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yes I've heard that about Lyme as well. You can get Lyme from mosquitos?


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> We have rocky mountain spotted fever and lyme here, they have to be attached for around 30-35hrs to transmit, at least that is what was on the news the other day, here.


I was thinking it was 24 to 48 hours. But, I could be wrong.  

By the time we removed the tick I think it was just under 24 hours, so we should be okay.


----------



## Devonviolet

NH homesteader said:


> Yes I've heard that about Lyme as well. You can get Lyme from mosquitos?


As far as mosquitos go. It is not common knowledge, but yes, you can get Lyme from mosquitos.  That summer, we camped in the Poconos for two weeks and I got bit, by mosquitos at least 50 times. But, nary a tick bite, during that two weeks, and for sure no bulseye rashes.  That's another unknown fact, you don't have to have a bullseye rash, to get Lyme.  I also ended up with Babesosis, which is one of 5 co-infections that are always associated with Lyme Disease.


----------



## Baymule

I am so excited for you, you finally have a violet bloom! I hope you get many more! Your garden spot is looking really good, it's a lot of work, but the rewards will be so good!


----------



## NH homesteader

I did know you didn't always get the rash, but I didn't know about mosquitos. Well, more reason to hate them. How awful.I'm neurotic about Lyme disease, I've seen what a struggle it is.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I forget what day it was, but it was on the news here, and I'm pretty sure they said 30-35 hrs. I've pulled hundreds if not thousands of ticks off myself and animals..with just the thumb and index finger...I always check for the head and have dug them out with a needle. I've never had anything other than an itch....and I have seen the goats pick em off of each other and eat them...even off my pants leg. The cats are checked daily by Joyce and me. They over-winter mainly in the soil.


----------



## Devonviolet

This afternoon DH and I went back into the woods, to find cedar trees, to be cut down, to use for fence posts & corner posts, for the goats shed, that we are planning to build.

While we were out there, we cut cedar branches to give to the goats. When we got back, we put some of the branches in with Falina & Ruby. 

Here they are enjoying their afternoon snack.  They LOVE cedar branches!  Here they are enjoying their afternoon snack:


----------



## CntryBoy777

Won't be long and they'll be following ya around, as they did goatgurl...by the looks of it. Ours won't eat cedar except for the shaggy bark.


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh, our goats love the shaggy bark too.    But, the love the needles better. They eat it like its candy!  

Btw, I got a text from @goatgurl.  She said I should put tea tree oil on DH's tick bite. In the future, she suggested putting it on while it is still attached. She said it is supposed to drop off within 3 minutes.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have tea tree oil, but I've never used it. If I know I have a tick on me I can't wait 3 minutes...I want it off now. Also, if it dies with its head in the skin it is more difficult to get the head. I hate the little buggers and I kill every one I get.


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps you need to carry a small vial of tea tree oil in your pocket  
Said with no knowledge of same, never had any.


----------



## Devonviolet

It's too soon for many details, but I thought I would post that we are in the beginning stages of planning to build a 16x24' shed style barn (with a 3x12' covered porch), for our goats, milking, farm supply storage, as well as feed & hay.

Here is what it looks like right now - the "before" shot. The barn would come to appeoximatele where Little Guy is standing, and go to a few feet past the fencing behind him, on the other side of the two trees, which we plan to cut down.




We have been struggling, with where to put our two girls, when it came time, for them to kid. I want the dogs, to be part of the process, so it is important that they can easily come and go, during the hours before, during and after. Yet, we need to keep them separated, from the kids, when we aren't around, as they need to be observed and trained, to treat them with respect.

Our only two options, at this time, are the hoop house, where we are currently quarantining the does (and which is outside the goat yard, so that is not an option), and the 10x8' run in goat shed, is our only shelter, for all six goats and two LGDs- so that won't work either.

A barn has always been part of the plan, for this property. Yet, every time I think of building one, I struggle with spending the money.

Up until now we have done all the building projects ourselves, to save money. It has become more and more difficult, for DH, due to multiple joint pain issues.  The thought of him having to do the manual labor, to build a barn, kept stopping us from pursuing the building of a big project, like a barn.

Our need for a place to put the goats caused us to revisit the barn idea again, and we started trying to figure out how to make it work. Then, DH suggested we visit the lumber yard, where the previous owner, got his supplies, to build this house. It turns out they have a very nice gentleman (Steve), who will plan out the project, and deliver all supplies, to build the project.

They do not have contractors, to do the job, but he has a list of carpenters (with helpers), that we could hire independently, for a fairly reasonable price.

Even though, it will cost more than we want to spend, we realize doing it ourselves would be too hard on DH's body. So, now we are waiting for Steve to call us with his quote, for the building supplies.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome!  Can't wait to see it...with pictures of the construction all along the way!   Congrats!


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks FEM!  I had a graph paper drawing (1/4" square = 1 foot), but, Steve kept it, so he could use it to put the package together.  I should have taken a copy, of the drawing, but forgot to make one before we went.  

As soon as Steve started making notations, on the drawing, I knew I wasn't going to get it back.  Oh well, it shouldn't take me too long to make another drawing . . .


----------



## CntryBoy777

Have ya thought about a pre-made bldg?....you can buy it and have it delivered and set and leveled in place. Some are all wood and some have aluminum sides to them. Then just customize the inside the way ya want it....just a thought. My Dad got one in the early 90s and the inside looks new, but the outside could use a little work on it. When I can I plan on turning it into feed storage and like you, a place for a couple of does to kid and kept separate if need be.


----------



## babsbag

I absolutely love my hoop building from FarmTec. They have some on clearance most of the time and I am planning on another one next year for the kids. We built it on a pony wall and we rented equipment to install it. It took DH and I a weekend to build the pony wall and 6 of us a weekend to put up the structure and then another few hours with a bunch of friends to install the cover. Then another weekend for DH and I to do turnbuckles and cables.  You can get them installed but no idea the cost on that.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Have ya thought about a pre-made bldg?


Yes, we actually stopped at a place, near here, that sells metal buildings. After looking at the buildings, we decided that wasn't what we want to have for a barn. 

However, once we get the quote, if it is higher than we can afford, we might re-visit the pole barn type structure, and see how the two compare quality and feature wise.


----------



## Bruce

My in-laws had a 3 bay pole garage (no doors) in Stow, built decades ago and still strong when they moved to the retirement community 10 years ago. No reason it shouldn't hold up if you build it right.


----------



## Baymule

I sure enjoyed our phone visit this morning and I am so excited for ya'll in going forward with your barn plans. Your dreams are coming true, goats, LGD's, a barn.......Life just doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## Devonviolet

The new barn is going to extend beyond the existing fenc, so we have been taking fencing down, in the back corner, of the goat yard (put up temp fence, to keep goats & dogs in, while we work on the barn). 

I'm bushed, so took a break, to post pics, of our Pekin ducks, splashing in our new little pond, that we got yeaterday. It is a plastic cement mixing tote. They love it, because, when they drink, they can dunk their heads deep enough to completely submerge, eyes & all.

This afternoon, I got some photos, of them bathing. So much fun to watch!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know they really Love that....and they are a Hoot to watch. The call of the water certainly sends them in a Frenzy.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Those are great @Devonviolet!  I would really like to get ducks one day...


----------



## Devonviolet

SO true, CntryBoy! And, @HomeOnTheRange, I LOVE my ducks!
Here are the Muscovies, out free ranging, just a few minutes ago. They love free ranging, like the rest of our birds.


 

The temp fence is up. We used the old fencing, to do the temp fence. Now we have to cut down two (or maybe three), and take out the corner H-Post & T-posts (with our handy, dandy, T-post puller, that @Baymule told us about - works like a charm).


 

And surprise, surprise . . . DH wrapped our homemade log chain around a wood post, lifted with the T-post puller and it came right out!


 




Then, the air went out of his balloon. He tried the corner post, which had a bag of Sakrete in the hole, and it wouldn't even budge. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted . . .

 

Now, on Saturday, our neighbor is going to bring his tractor, with PTO auger drill post holes, to support the deck, that the barn will be built on.

There is a slight hill there, and I am hoping he will be able to scrape some dirt, to lower the slope.

Here is a pic, when we were first taking the fencing down.



Here we are putting the temporary fencing up.




Here the temp fence is up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's a whole lot of Work y'all did. If there isn't a need for the spot the corner post is stting in....I'd either leave it there, put another post down and make a covered hay feeder and water station out of it. Or, if the post would be in the way, I would just cut it off at the ground with a chainsaw saw or sawzall.


----------



## Devonviolet

Sounds good . . . except the deck, for the barn, is going right over where the corner H-post is.  

We considered using a sawzall, but we are talking about 3 - $8 posts, that could be used someplace else, when we build our perimeter fencing.

When our neighbor brings his tractor over, we will try wrapping the log chain around the posts & pull them out that way. Hopefully, it will do the job with ease!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Have ya thought about a pre-made bldg?....you can buy it and have it delivered and set and leveled in place. Some are all wood and some have aluminum sides to them. Then just customize the inside the way ya want it....just a thought.


Sorry I'm just getting to this. It's been a busy week!

We looked at prefab sheds, that could be made into a barn. But, they cost $1,000's more than we can afford.

We even looked at a pole type carport, that we would enclose. The size, that we want, with higher than the standard 6' legs & insulation inside the roof, to keep it cool, costs about what a stick built barn costs, but at that stage, the deck still hasn't been added into the cost numbers. So, we are better off buying the materials, and paying someone to build it for us.


babsbag said:


> I absolutely love my hoop building from FarmTec.


I looked at FarmTec, and they do look nice. But, that style building wouldn't fit where we need to put it, and again, by the time we build a deck, due to sloping, uneven ground it would end up being too expensive. 

Thank you both for your suggestions.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The goats and you will really like the deck. Mine is a bit crude, but the goats and us just Love it....


----------



## Devonviolet

Just before we put the birds away, for the night, I looked behind the feed shed, and saw the Muscovy ducks having a blast eating the winter rye, in the farmer's field next to our property.  So, of course I had to take a picture.


----------



## Bruce

The tractor can pull the post, assuming it isn't rotted and breaks off. You can always loosen things up by digging around the post. Even if you dig all the way down to the concrete so there isn't any "mushroom anchor" effect, you and DH probably don't want to try and pull that out, real heavy with the 50 pounds of concrete plus the post. Tractor and FEL to the rescue! You can plant the post, concrete and all where you need to put a new post.


----------



## NH homesteader

Gosh I love those ducks. Nice picture!


----------



## CntryBoy777

this is ours and has been a blessing.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Our ducks love the rye grass and clover too. Joyce pulls some in the mornings and afternoon for them and the chickens...we will be Glad when they can get their own.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> The tractor can pull the post, assuming it isn't rotted and breaks off. You can always loosen things up by digging around the post. Even if you dig all the way down to the concrete so there isn't any "mushroom anchor" effect, you and DH probably don't want to try and pull that out, real heavy with the 50 pounds of concrete plus the post. Tractor and FEL to the rescue! You can plant the post, concrete and all where you need to put a new post.



I've had some I couldn't pull with my backhoe and front loader without first driving a steel rod down right beside it, then pulling the rod out. A vacuum can form in a deep tight hole and it is a substantial force to have to overcome--in addition to the weight of the post.


----------



## CntryBoy777

May just be easier to cut it even with the ground, or use it as a support for the deck.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is a great picture and lush grass for this time of year.


----------



## Devonviolet

The farmer plants Winter Rye every Fall & every Winter it looks like this.  It's a little shorter than normal, though. We were in drought until the end of Oct last yaer, so it got a late start growing.

Cutting trees & digging fence posts today. We are digging past the edge of the conctete, to break the tension, and wiww try pulling it again. Neighbor has gone AWOL, so we are on our own, getting the job done.

One tree down and one (rotten) tree to go . . .


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, wouldn't you know . . . my phone call went unanswered, so I thought our neighbor wasn't home & wasn't coming. Shortly after I posted that he went AWOL, he came over with his Bobcat.  

So, we dug around the posts & he pushed the posts over. Problem solved!

Next he started moving dirt around, to lower the high spot & raise the low area. He's not real experienced, so its taking a bit of jockying around, but he's getting the job done. The ground is soft from recent rains, so he's sinking in a bit, and then he has to drag dirt backwards to fill his tracks.  We sure do appreciate his help though!!! And, we offered to pay for his diesel - which he gratefully accepted.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That'll get r done...ya needed that to cut and move the sod with...


----------



## Latestarter

Look at how clean that machine is! Looks brand new, never been used. A couple of hours in that nice wet heavy red iron clay will change that!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> View attachment 28715   this is ours and has been a blessing.



Those goats sure look happy lounging on their porch!



Devonviolet said:


> He's not real experienced, so its taking a bit of jockying around, but he's getting the job done



It's about "seat time" @Devonviolet


----------



## Devonviolet

That's for sure & he hasn't had a lot.

He finally had to quit because he was sinking into the wet/soft dirt. So, it's kind of a mess right now.


----------



## Devonviolet

And he doesn't have a lot of that. We ended up witha bit of a mess, that we have to figure out how to fix.  We don't fault him for that, though. He did his best . . .

The carpenter is coming this afternoon, to tell us where to drill support holes. We are hoping he can give us some suggestions. Although, that dirt is so soft, I'm starting to think we may need to put concrete in all the (16-20) holes, to make them more stable. I was hoping we could get by without doing that, 'cause it means more work and money!  

We also have 2 guys we might be able to get, to help smooth out the dirt tomorrow.

The second tree is down.  We got a heavy rope up as high as possible (15'?), got the Bobcat out in the direction we wanted it to fall.  I started cutting, but it was slow going, because the blade is dull.  So it started smoking.

DH tried putting on the new chain, that we bought a while back. It listed the make & model, of our saw, but it was about an inch and a quarter too short. So, this time DH took over cutting.about 5 more munutes later, he heard a crack, so ran away from the tree.

By then our neighbor was pulling tension & the trunk started moving. Gradually it started going down jn all of a sudden it was down. It ended up falling about 8 feet to the right, of where I wanted it. But, considering the natural lean, of the tree would have taken it 90° to the right - into the farmer's field, I figure that was pretty good.

We ended up with some top branches in the field, butonce cut, it was easy enough to get them out of the field, with no damage to his crop, of Winter Rye.  That was a big concern, for me.





Once the main trunk (about 20 feet) was cut apart from the branches, our neighbor lifted it with his grappling attachment & moved it out of the way.  At that point DH & I were bushed. So, our neighbor went home, we cleaned up our tools & called it a day.

On my way around the back of the goat shed, I ran into the Muscovie ducks, resting in the shade.  The amazing thing about it, was that back when we first got these ducks, the bigger drake was beating up on the smaller one, which started hiding out in the coop, in the back run, where we were quarantining them.

Now that we have let them out, free ranging, the 2 drakes seem to be getting along beautifully. This is what I saw, when I went behind the goat shed:




Imagine that!  The two drakes cuddling up together!   Kinda cool, eh?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's pretty neat!  They are interesting critters for sure.


----------



## babsbag

I have two young Rouen ducks that seldom leave my chicken coop, not even for the pond. I took them down to the pond a few weeks ago and the high tailed it back to the coop as quick as a wink. Silly ducks. My older ones love the pond.

Are you putting a solid floor in the entire barn? You might want to rethink that if you are. Packed gravel with decomposed granite on top would be a better choice if the goats are spending much time in there. They are super sensitive to build up of ammonia and the wood will start to smell shortly and no way to remove it. Just my two cents that you didn't ask for.


----------



## Southern by choice

i miss having ducks... especially the khaki campbells 
the pekins- lol when i look at them i can only think of roast duck- i love duck, one of my favorite foods!

are you enjoying your lamanchas?


----------



## Hens and Roos

just got caught up reading through your posts, enjoyed reading about all the work you are doing and the cool pictures


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> Are you putting a solid floor in the entire barn? You might want to rethink that if you are. Packed gravel with decomposed granite on top would be a better choice if the goats are spending much time in there. They are super sensitive to build up of ammonia and the wood will start to smell shortly and no way to remove it. Just my two cents that you didn't ask for.



We thought about packed gravel with decomposed granite, but the problem we have is sloped ground with water runoff, that saturates the ground when it rains. Putting the barn on a deck was the best solution, for our situation.  

So, we are using 3/4" treated plywood. We aren't planning to keep the goats in the barn, on a regular basis. They will have a loafing shed with packed gravel with decomposed granite, for a floor. The barn is going to have three stalls, for kidding. We plan to put closeable vent type holes at floor level, to allow the North/South breezes blow any ammonia away.  We are also going to probably use hay over wood chips, to help absorb urine.

One of the stalls will be a little bigger, and have my milk stand. That will be next to an area that has a counter with a sink and refrigerator, for handling the milk right away.  If I need a third stall, for kidding, the milk stand can be moved to the open area temporarily.

The barn is also going to have an area for stacking square bales, as well as a feed closet & another closet for larger supplies (like our big floor scale, for weighing the dogs & goats. Any place that has a blank wall will have shelves for storing smaller supplies.


----------



## Mike CHS

I think part of the fun of doing what most of us are doing is thinking it all out.


----------



## Bruce

'tis true, I like to design, build and use things. Designing is always the physically easiest part


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> i miss having ducks... especially the khaki campbells
> the pekins- lol when i look at them i can only think of roast duck- i love duck, one of my favorite foods!
> 
> are you enjoying your lamanchas?


I originally got the Pekins for meat. The plan is to let them raise ducklings, that we can butcher.

The Muskovies are also for meat. Same thing as the Pekins. The thing is, Muskovie meat tastes different than most duck meat.

Eventually, I want to get Khaki Campbells, for eggs.  I'm loving ducks so much, I'm considering phasing the chickens out, except for maybe the Marans, which lay "chocolate eggs", and Araucana's, which lay colored eggs.

Im loving my LaMancha's!  They are sweet girls.   Although, at first they wouldn't let me touch them - especially Falina.   Then, Ruby started standing still when I petted her back.  Falina still spooked and ran away from me if I so much as reached my hand out to touch her.  

Then, yesterday, after I put their food down, I was able to stroke BOTH of their backs, and they didn't try to get away from me.  Today, I was able to stroke Falina's back AND sides, while she was eating, and she didn't run away.  I felt like that was real progress! 

Lately, i have been sitting with them, during the day, when I have a few spare minutes. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## babsbag

I use stall mats in the kidding stalls. You might want to think about that. They are easy to clean and dry. I would be worried that the wood would get wet and stay wet. Kidding is really messy.  I use a product called Stall Dry in between kiddings, I really like it.  I also use it in my coop in the winter.  There is also a Dri Stall, but I have never used it.


----------



## Devonviolet

After I tried to describe the barn design, it occurred to me I should just post a picture of what I put on graph paper. 1/4" = 1 foot.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> I use stall mats in the kidding stalls. You might want to think about that. They are easy to clean and dry. I would be worried that the wood would get wet and stay wet. Kidding is really messy.  I use a product called Stall Dry in between kiddings, I really like it.  I also use it in my coop in the winter.  There is also a Dri Stall, but I have never used it.


I actually looked at some 1/2", 4×6' rubber mats ($30 each, at Tractor Supply) the other day. Is that what you are talking about? If you look at my floor plan, the two open stalls would fit those mats. 

I've been looking for something called PDZ, for horse stalls. But can't find it locally. Any idea where I can get Stall Dry or Dri Stall?


----------



## babsbag

Yes, those are the mats I use. DH wanted me to get them and I fought him tooth and nail ($$$) and one day he brought them home. I went ahead and used them and I am so glad that I did. It makes the stalls so much easier to clean. But they are heavy and you will need to get a tool to move them, or at least another person to help; you can't just pick them up and drag them.   They make a stall mat carrier/clamp but I understand that some people use vice grips. Once they are in place they stay, that is the nice part.

TSC ordered the Dry Stall for me, but I have found it other places too. Use this link.

http://www.absorbentproductsltd.com/us-distribution-diatomaceous-earth-products.html#t


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I've used stall dry & PDZ, they are essentially the same thing. I haven't found one that is better than the other.


----------



## babsbag

There is PDZ, Stall Dry, and Dry Stall. From what I have seen PDZ and Dry Stall are a pebble kind of product, reminds me of pumice gravel.  Stall Dry is like sand, very fine. It is DE and clay.  I have not used the PDZ or the Dry Stall, but I very much like the Stall Dry. I used over 20 bags of it last year when I was trying to get a very wet muddy barn ready for kidding.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> There is PDZ, Stall Dry, and Dry Stall. From what I have seen PDZ and Dry Stall are a pebble kind of product, reminds me of pumice gravel.  Stall Dry is like sand, very fine. It is DE and clay.  I have not used the PDZ or the Dry Stall, but I very much like the Stall Dry. I used over 20 bags of it last year when I was trying to get a very wet muddy barn ready for kidding.


I was just looking at the info on Stall Dry, and it looks interesting. It reminds me of the clumping kitty litter we buy at Walmart. Does this stuff clump like the kitty litter? Probably not. So you just sweep it up? How often do you change it? How do you prevent urine from creeping under the rubber mats? Do you spread the Stall Dry around the edges of the mat?

It looks like the biggest bag is 40 pounds. How much are you paying for a big bag?  I looked at theTractor Supply website. It says they carry Stall Dry, but I noticed in every single location, it is "out of stock". Hmmm, me thinks something smells rotten in the State of Denmark. Not really.  I'm thinking you just have to order this product, and can't get it in any TS.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

We use Stall Dry because it is OMRI listed (Red Lake Earth is also listed).  I know that is not a big deal for most, but just wanted to throw that in...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

babsbag said:


> There is PDZ, Stall Dry, and Dry Stall. From what I have seen PDZ and Dry Stall are a pebble kind of product, reminds me of pumice gravel.  Stall Dry is like sand, very fine. It is DE and clay.  I have not used the PDZ or the Dry Stall, but I very much like the Stall Dry. I used over 20 bags of it last year when I was trying to get a very wet muddy barn ready for kidding.


The PDZ and the other one (think it's stall dry) are both like sand, not pebble.


----------



## babsbag

This is the only one I have seen around here. They make another one???


----------



## Goat Whisperer

There's some that looks like the stuff to the left of your pic, but it's like sand granules. 

Then there is this- it is also very fine 




And there is another brand but I don't remember what it's called. I haven't seen that are pebble sized.


----------



## Hens and Roos

So do you have a separate area for your ducks so they don't get water all over the chicken area?


----------



## babsbag

The Stall Dry from TSC is the one I used. I have only seen the PDZ in the big chunks and never wanted to put that down where animals might eat it; it reminds me the stuff you add to potting soil for drainage. I like the sand texture as it just mixes into the dirt never to be seen again. I can put it in the compost too.


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> They make a stall mat carrier/clamp but I understand that some people use vice grips.



I have a heck of a time holding them by the edges, that old "arthritis in the hands" lack of grip thing. I bought 2 locking ViceGrip C clamps per the suggestion of someone on BYC. Makes moving those heavy mats easier. Not easy, but easier! Those things have a mind of their own when they aren't lying on the ground.


----------



## babsbag

I bought a stall map clamp but shortly found out that I could have built a better "mousetrap" as it sometimes slips off the mat. If you happen to be pulling hard at that moment it can be quite the shock as it loses it grip; the first time I found myself laying on my back on the ground.


----------



## Devonviolet

So, @babsbag, what kind of "better mousetrap" would you have built, had you not bought the mat clamp???  I'm all ears!!!  

Yesterday was a marathon race for us!  I don't have time for a lot of details, as I still have to get ready for church. But, as a quick rehash . . .  We helped our neighbor drill 9" - 24 support post holes, clearing heavy, wet clay, as the drill went down. Next, we cut down two big oak trees - both of which were half dead, and one, of which, was in the way of the deck we are building for our new barn. That tree was 16" in diameter and about 4' tall.

I made all the cuts, with our 16" chain saw, and it fell exactly where I wanted it!!!  What a high!!!  There is nothing quite like cutting down a big tree, watching it SLOWLY start to go, get half way down and then speed up, and BOOM! It hits the ground like thunder, smashing all the top branches!!! Awesome!

So, once the trees were down, the job of cutting it up and stacking logs started. We. It the main trunks into 8+' lengths & our neighbor used the grappling claw, on his Bobcat to pick them us, and stack them by our lumber mill. After the Arron is built and the vegetable garden is in, he will help is load the logs onto the saw mill, so we can cut some lumber. 

Next it was time to give herbal dewormer to our does. I used Molly's Herb dewormer. Last time I gave it in powdered form, they weren't interested. So, this time I made "dosage balls" using molasses as a binder.  That went over real well!

Next was CDT shots X4, and hoof trimming.  Ugh!  I hate standing on my head, to trim hooves.  I got one done, and decided to wait until we have our milking stand built, and will do the hooves at that time.

Well, time to head for church!  I'll have to finish this later.


----------



## Bruce

I got 2 like this:
https://www.lowes.com/pd/IRWIN-Vise-Grip-Locking-C-Clamp-Pliers/50431794

They came with plastic pads that slip over the grip part. Learned the hard way (but not on my back) which direction they needed to be oriented so they don't slip off the clamp when I tried to move the mat once clamped down  They are "Vice Grip" but Irwin brand. Guess Irwin bought ViceGrip some time ago, never really paid attention but Lowes seems to carry a lot of Irwin branded products. 

Darned busy day @Devonviolet I think today should be a day of rest for you and DH!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've cut a few trees in my life, and I still am in doubt when I cut one as to where it will fall to. Tho, most do go in the direction I intend it to, but until it does I am still hoping that my guess and aim is right....it is a good feeling when it does. If those trees were half dead already, and if ya don't keep them wet, are they worth trying to cut boards out of them? I know a guy with a sawmill and he keeps the logs buried to keep them fresh, so when he gets an order he can cut the boards. Every log yard I have ever seen have constant water being sprayed over all the logs....this is the reason I ask.


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> That tree was 16" in diameter and about 4' tall.


That, must have been a strange looking tree........


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> i got 2 like this:
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/IRWIN-Vise-Grip-Locking-C-Clamp-Pliers/50431794



We have some of those!


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> That, must have been a strange looking tree........


OOPS! That was supposed to say 40 feet tall!!!  

Funny looking indeed!


----------



## babsbag

Yeah, I was wondering about that BIG 4' tall tree. 




 This is what I own to move mats. I never really got to the design part of my "mousetrap" but whatever it would be it wouldn't be slipping off the mat under stress. I tried putting the clamp on the top and on the bottom with no difference. You have to keep the angle 'just right' or it slips and when you are tugging with all your might it is not the time let loose.  

I had to cut my mats, that was another challenge. Ended up using a circular saw, a grinder, a reciprocal saw, and a razor knife; none of them worked well. Build your stalls to fit the mats if you can.


----------



## greybeard

My horse neighbor rolled his mats up, marked them and went to work on em' with a chainsaw. Took about 5 minutes, but he's one of those "hold my beer and watch this' types. 
Kills wasp nests with little containers of tanerite. I never knew wasps could move at mach3.......


----------



## Devonviolet

Earlier I said:
"Next it was time to give herbal dewormer to our does. I used Molly's Herb dewormer (Fiasco Farm) Last time I gave it in powdered form, they weren't interested. So, this time I made "dosage balls" using molasses as a binder. That went over real well!"

I didn't have time to post a photo, of my dosage balls. But, now I have time to show y'all how cool they are:



Each ball = 1/2 Tbsp. One dose is 1 Tbsp. So, they get 2 treat balls. 

When I first finished making them, they were too soft to wrap in wax paper. So, I put them in the freezer while I went outside to work. Once they were frozen, it was easy to wrap them. And now they are ready for the next time to give the girls a treat (eh-hem, dewormer)


----------



## Baymule

First thing to blurt out of my overactive brain......."so post the recipe for your balls!" and I went ahead and posted it


----------



## babsbag




----------



## Devonviolet

Here is the recipe, that I got from the Fiasco Farm website. For dried herbs, I used Formula #2 - the dewormer that I bought from Molly's Herbs on the Fiasco Farm website:

Herbal Dosage Balls For Livestock:
Mix together:

1/2 cup (8 Tablespoons) powdered or finely crushed herb
1/4 cup (4 Tablespoons) powdered Slippery Elm Bark (Slippery elm acts as a binding agent to hold the herb mixture together.)
Add:

1/4 cup Honey or Molasses (I used Molasses)
With your fingers (or in a food processor), mix and kneed into a dough. Break into 16 even pieces, shape into balls and then roll the balls in a little bit of Slippery Elm powder just to coat. Each ball equals a 1/2 Tablespoon dose. Offer an herbal dosage ball to the animal first, and he may eat it right out of your hand. If he won't, shove it in his mouth. Often, the animal realizes the balls taste good and want more. If he spits it out, just shove further back in the mouth next time. (For goat kids, or other smaller animals, I break the balls into smaller pieces to administer.)


----------



## NH homesteader

I am very interested in herbal dewormers but haven't heard much about their effectiveness. I'm very interested to hear how they work for you. Have you been using them with your wethers?


----------



## Devonviolet

This  the first I have used them. From what I have read, this 2 formula dewormer, from Molly's Herbs is pretty effective.

The way it works, is you give Formula #1 3 days in a row every 6-8 weeks. Then you give Formula #2 once weekly, in between the Formula #1 doses. The thing about this method, is you need to be consistent, every week.  I am committed to being chemical free, so I have put weekly reminders on my calendar.

Some people don't want to have to do it weekly, and that is fine. It's just important to me, so I will do it more often.

With Molly's 2 part formula, Formula #1 has wormwood, which could cause the doe to lose her kids. So, Molly recommends not using it during pregnancy. Instead, she recommends doing Formula #2 for 3 days, then again Formula #2 each week in between.   Once the does kid, I will give them Formula #1 for 3 days.

I'm planning to take a stool sample, to the Vet, before I integrate the two girls in with the wethers. Just so I know where I stand.

I have not used the dewormer on the other goats. I had a stool sample done last year, on one of our wethers, and he showed up parasite free.  But, I'm planning to take a stool sample, from one of the boys, when I take one from Ruby & Falina.  Once I find out their status, I will decide what to do about getting them on a deworming program


----------



## greybeard

What is the mechanism for enabling the active ingredients (herb mixture) to work? In other words, what is it that is acting as a dewormer and how is it doing it's job?


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> What is the mechanism for enabling the active ingredients (herb mixture) to work? In other words, what is it that is acting as a dewormer and how is it doing it's job?


The list of herbs in Molly's Herbals Formulas are:
Formula #1
Wormwood, Garlic, Fennel, Black Walnut, Stevia 
And Formula #2
Garlic, Cucurbita Pepo, Mugwort, Fennel, Hyssop, Thyme, Stevia 

I'm not a chemist, so I can't say specifically what the mechanism is, by which the herbs work. However, I found the following info at:
http://www.janethull.com/newsletter/0107/how_to_get_the_bugs_out_1.php

BLACK WALNUT - The dried and ground green hull of the Black Walnut contains tannin, which is organic iodine, as well as juglandin, extractive matter from the juice of the green shucks of the walnut. Black walnut has been used for centuries to expel various types of worms, including parasites that cause skin irritations such as ringworm. It oxygenates the blood, which also helps kill parasites. Black Walnut is very effective against tapeworms, pinworms, Candida albicans (yeast infections) and malaria. It is also effective in reducing blood sugar levels, and helping the body rid itself of toxins.

WORMWOOD - This is one of the MOST POWERFUL tools in the parasite-killing herb kingdom. It is most effective against roundworms, hookworms, whipworms and pinworms. Wormwood contains the potent chemicals thujone and isothujone, which are the primary components that kill parasites. Wormwood also contains santonin, an effective remedy for parasitic diseases.

Wormwood is the second most bitter herb known to man and has been proven as a POWERFUL remedy for malaria. Wormwood also contains sesquiterpene lactones, which work similarly to peroxide by weakening the parasites membranes therefore killing them. Wormwood also helps produce bile, which in turn helps the liver and gallbladder.

CLOVES - Cloves contain eugenol, caryophyllene, and tannins, which are powerful antimicrobial agents. These components travel through the bloodstream, killing microscopic parasites and parasitic larvae and eggs. Eugenol has a pleasant, spicy, clove-like odor, and is the main biologically active compound in clove cigarettes.

Cloves are tremendously effective in killing malaria, tuberculosis, cholera, scabies and other parasites, viruses, bacteria and fungi, including Candida. Cloves also destroy Pseudomonas aeruginosa (a pathogen from plants), all species of Shigella, Staphylococcus, and Streptococcus.

THYME - Thyme contains flavonoids that are most commonly known for their antioxidant activity, and thymol and carvacrol, which are effective in killing bacteria, fungal infections, and yeast infections. Thyme is especially effective in killing hook-worms, roundworms, threadworms and skin parasites. Thyme also destroys Cryptococcus neoformans, Aspergillus, Saprolegnia, Salmonella typhimurium, Staphylococcus aureas, and Escherichia coli.

Used as an antibiotic, thymol is 25 times more effective than phenol (a manufactured substance found in a number of consumer products known to cause liver damage), yet less toxic to parasites. Thyme is the primary ingredient in the original LISTERINE® MOUTHWASH because of its germ killing power.

HYSSOP - Hyssop contains essential hormone oil that is very effective in destroying a variety of parasites and is very effective against the herpes simplex virus.

GARLIC - Garlic is known to slow and kill more than 60 types of fungi and 20 types of bacteria, as well as some of the most potent viruses known to humans. Garlic has a history of killing parasites and controlling secondary fungal infections, detoxifying while gently stimulating elimination, and has antioxidant properties to protect against oxidation caused by parasite toxins.

Allicin and Ajoene are the components in garlic that kill parasites, including one-cell varieties, as well as pinworms and hookworms. Allicin is not present in garlic in its natural state. When garlic is chopped or otherwise damaged, the enzyme alliinase acts on the chemical alliin converting it into allicin. Ajoene is the principal chemical responsible for garlic's anticoagulant properties and contributes to its strong odor.

Garlic has antimicrobial properties, including antibacterial, antiviral, antifungal, antiprotozoal, and antiparasitic, that kills: B. subtilis, E. coli, P. mirabilis, Salmonella typhi, Salmonella enteritidis, methicillin-resistant Staph aureus, Staph faecalis, and V. cholerae, Staphylococcus, Escherichia, Proteus, Salmonella, Providencia, Citrobacter, Klebsiella, Hafnia, Aeromonas, Vibrio and Bacillus genera. Garlic is also very effective against Mycobacterium tuberculosis. Garlic has also been known to eliminate Candida albicans.

FENNEL - This herb is known to be antiparasitic. Fennel seed is used to help remove and expel parasites and their wastes. Fennel is also very effective against Candida albicans.

CAYENNE - A member of the Capsicum genus, known for assisting with assimilation, healing, improved circulation, cleansing, indigestion, urinary tract health, colds, flu and other benefits too numerous to mention, cayenne also destroys parasites.

GINGER - The components of gingerol, the active constituent of fresh ginger, destroys parasites including the roundworm, the blood fluke, the anisakid worm, and the Salmonella bacteria.

GENTIAN - This herb is wonderful for ridding the body of parasites including plasmodia, which is a malaria-causing parasite. Gentian is also good for treating anemia and counteracting the effects of parasite toxins in the body by stimulating the liver to produce more bile.


----------



## animalmom

Ya know, we NEED a new picture of Ruby, and yeah I suppose that other one too.  Please and thank you.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, right now we are on our wayhome from Rockwall, TX. So, can't take any pics. Once we get our farm clothes on we will let the girls out, on tie downs, so they can get some sun and browse on the grass. I'll try to get some pics then.  Falina is starting to show a lot more & I can fee some knobby knees when she lets me pet her sides - which isn't too often.


----------



## NH homesteader

@greybeard As far as the herbal dewormer, what I understand is that they are supposed to make the body an unpleasant place for parasites to hang out. It's a preventative, and you should always do fecals regardless. I think your plan sounds good @Devonviolet And I'm interested to hear how it works for you. I try to use as few chemicals as possible and I've been looking at Molly's Herbals for as long as I've had goats but haven't tried it yet!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, we got home, and while DH napped in his chair, I paid bills & called the insurance company about a bill we received. Score! They billed too much, and will be sending a revised bill. 

Once DH woke, from his nap, we changed clothes & went outside, to put several inches of Sakrete in each of the support post holes, for the deck. Well, that never got done, because we had so much to do with the animals.

We put some dog tie downs out, for Ruby and Falina & put them out to munch on some grass.  Here are some shots of our little sweethearts. 





Falina




Ruby


----------



## Mike CHS

They seem to be plenty content on that green stuff.


----------



## Baymule

Ruby told me that Falina is your favorite.......


----------



## CntryBoy777

Let's see....that wouldn't have anything to do with the "Ring around the Neck" would it @Baymule ? They are Both looking really Good, too.


----------



## Baymule

They are both pretty. I am so happy for @Devonviolet because she has wanted dairy goats for a long time. These two lovey ladies are her dream come true.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Ruby told me that Falina is your favorite.......



      

  

OMG ! ! !  That is SO funny!  I can't stop laughing!

  
​


----------



## Devonviolet

Tomorrow morning the fun begins all over again.

I can't remember if I mentioned it or not. But, when the guy, from the lumber yard, who is planning our barn, recommended our carpenter, he also recommended a man to help us put in our fence, and hopefully do small jobs.

We talked to him the other day, and arranged for him to come tomorrow, to start working on the fence. First and foremost, we wanted him to start fencing our side yard, where the chickens and ducks free range.  Lately, they have been straying out into the farmer's field - especially the ten ducks.

However, this evening DH got the brilliant idea, to have him help us put the Sakrete in the support post holes. He's scheduled to start at 8:00 AM. So, we are going to tell him we have a change in plans . . .

The carpenter was supposed to start, in the morning, placing the posts, and once they are in tight, level them, so he can start building the deck.


----------



## Devonviolet

Okay, two more pics, of our animals, and then I have to go to bed! Tomorrow is going to be another greuling day. 

Earlier this evening, we had our rolling IKEA hampers next to the bar stools, as the washer & dryer are across from the kitchen island.  

Porter, our Maine Coon mix, who just LOVES sleeping in boxes, was on the closest bar stool. We were watching TV, when we heard a thump. We looked over, but didn't see anything. Then it occurred to me that Porter had seen this perfect sleeping "box", and just couldn't resist jumping in.  So here ie is:


 
This afternoon, both sets of ducks (5 Pekin & 5 Muskovy) had waddled their way around behind the goat yard, in their quest for tasty morsels.  At one point, I saw the Pekins waddling back home, with a Muscovy in tow. 

Since we let the Muskovies out, to free range, both sets of ducks have kept to themselves. Then along comes this Muscovy hen, like she belonged with the Pekins.  

The 2 drakes & 2 hens stayed out behind the goat yard. So, once she got herself back home, to the chicken yard, sh took herself back to the newer runs, where we have been keeping them at night.


 

:


----------



## greybeard

Well, it is statements like below that led me to ask about the herbal stuff. I often see something similar stated on websites like BYH.



NH homesteader said:


> I try to use as few chemicals as possible





Devonviolet said:


> I am committed to being chemical free



I always see  people say they want to be 'chemical free' but that is a impossibility. Chemicals are the molecular foundation in all of nature.
All the herbal ingredients listed by Devonviolet contain 'chemicals'. Some are quite potent and toxic, especially the chemical Thujone in wormwood. 
Thujone -a and +b:








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thujone#Pharmacology



Many chemicals are extracted from everyday substances and people tend to think 'that's different--they're usually safe'.
Sometimes--sometimes not.
Every chemical molecule is made up of atoms. The man made version is identical to the same one that occurs in nature.
I've seen people draw back in horror at the mention of using Ivermectin, and immediately start harping on some homeopathic alternative because there choice is a derivative of something in nature, and yet Ivermectin is derived from  fermentation process of _Streptomyces avermitilis_, a naturally occurring soil actinomycete--one of the Avermectin family. Go figure.
Averemctin:





So when you say "chemical free", believe me, you are not.


----------



## NH homesteader

I also stated that I use chemical, man made dewormers.


----------



## Devonviolet

I understand what you are saying, @greybeard.  I do realize that almost everything on this earth is composed of some form, or combination of chemicals and or metals.

However, to understand where I am coming from, you need to know, that I have a condition called, Multiple Chemical Sensitivity (MCS). @Baymule is in the same boat as I am.  MCS does not refer to all chemicals. But, rather toxic chemicals and heavy metals.

Toxic chemical exposure, over the years, has made me highly sensitive to toxic chemicals and heavy metals. Now days, even mild exposure to certain chemicals, makes me very sick.  So, when I say I am committed to being chemical free, I am talking _toxic_ chemicals and heavy metals free.

There are hundreds of thousands of people, in this world, who are sensitive, to one degree or another - some more so than others.  Many are not aware, that they are sensitive.  In most severe cases, the liver and kidneys have just worn out and or become clogged, from having to filter those chemicals and heavy metals. So, the chemicals flow past the liver and kidneys (in the blood) and lodge in other organs and tissues. Some are even capable of crossing the blood brain barrier, making the individual sick, both physically and cognitively.

I was increasingly sick for about ten years, before I ever learned about MCS.  At that time (13 years ago), an acquaintance told me about her MCS, and how she ended up at Johns Hopkins Hospial, in Washington, DC, dying from it.  The doctors didn't know what was making her so sick.  They had basically given her a matter of weeks, before she was going to die, because they knew she was failing, but didn't know why she was sick, and didn't know how to help her.  Then, someone figured it out, and they started slowly detoxing her body, of chemicals and heavy metals.  She was still very sick for almost a year. But she survived and eventually was able to live a relatively normal live . . . albeit guarded, by eliminating toxic chemicals from her environment.

At the time she shared this with me, I thought, "Wow! How awful to have to live with that!" Then, one day, I was in a clothing store, trying on clothes.  As was normal, for me . . . I was just drenched with sweat and had palpitations. I also had a headache, was getting increasingly weak, light headed, and felt like my head was in a fog.

As I stood in the dressing room, I became so weak, all I could do was put my hands on the walls and brace myself, to keep from falling over.  I ended up just sitting down, for a while, got dressed and left the store, wothout buying anything. When I got out to my car, I had to sit there for a while, because I was too weak and mentally fatigued, to drive home.

As I rested in the car, I remembered that several years back, I had read an article, in a women's magazine, about some women not being able to go into fabric stores, because the chemicals they use for sizing on the fabrics make them so sick. The chemicals off gas, and when breathed into the lungs, enter the blood stream and make people sick.

It occurred to me, that they use the same chemicals, on ready wear clothing. They off gas into the air in the clothing store, and that is what made me so sick. Then, the awful revelation hit me!!!!  I, too, had the  MCS, which had made that aquaintenance so sick years earlier!

At that point, I was too mentally and physically fatigued, to think about it anymore. So I drove home, collapsed into bed and slept for four hours.

When I woke up, I was better able to think, and started doing some online research about MCS.  It has been a long, journey (slow in the beginning - as most of the time I was in a thick brain fog). I eventually began to eliminate products, that are high in VOCs, such as paints (both latex & oil based), petrochemicals, herbicides, pesticides, cleaning products, fragrances, laundry products (the fragrances in laundry detergent and fabric softener especially incapacitate me) and even personal care products. I now make most of my own personal care products (such as deodorant, lotion, tooth paste, hand sanitizer, hair conditioner, etc), and don't use some, like hair spray. By doing that, I am able to minimize my exposure to toxic chemicals.

There are also many, many toxic chemicals in food, these days, that exacerbate MCS.  I used to get SEVERE, debilitating migraines. Then, one day, I realized that when I ate foods with MSG (Monosodium Glutimate) in them, it would trigger a severe 3 day migraine. Sulfites and nitrates, in wine and mostcured meats also give me headaches.  Some are there naturally, but some are added. So I have to avoid all wines and deli meats or sausages.

ALL artificial sweeteners (including all sugar alcohols) trigger migraines, for me.  I found out the hard way, that the worst one for me is Aesulfame Potassium (K). It not only causes a severe migraine, but also brain fog and extreme agitation.

The day I figured that out, I had been to a meeting, where they served diet sweet tea with Aesulfame K. The drive home was about an hour and a half of misery.  I don't know how I got home! I learned that day, that, Aesulfame K, triggers anger in me. That day, for an hour and a half, road rage was a real thing for me! I was so angry, I couldn't see straight, but didn't know why! I'm not an angry person, so it didn't make sense to me. 

When the chemical cleared my system, I looked at the ingredients list, and realized Aesulfame K was the culprit.  So, I began to research Aesulfame K and learned what a dangerous chemical it is! It never ceases to amaze me how many dangerous chemicals that the FDA allows in our food supply!!!

I have also learned that going into most stores and malls, is not safe for me, due to all the toxic chemicals, that off gas from products sold there. Lowe's & Walmart are stores that I can only go into once in a while. Home Depot and IKEA, are especially hard on me. I start sweating profusely, and develop brain fog. DH knows it's time to get me out, immediately, when I start talking more/faster and stop making sense when I talk. I'm not even aware I'm doing it.

I love some of the products, that are sold at IKEA. But, I have learned to call ahead, with a list, and ask them to collect the items I want. Then, I wait in the truck, while DH goes in to pay for them. We then have to open the boxes and let them off gas on the front porch, or in the barn, for several weeks to months, before bringing them into the house.  It's a royal pain, but essential.  

I have purchased two powerful (expensive) air cleaners, with 15-25 pounds of activated charcoal, to filter chemicals out of the air, in our house.

Since first learning I have MCS, I have met hundreds, of people, online and in person, who suffer from MCS, as I do.  I have also met people who think I'm blowing smoke out my ear, and have no compassion or desire to accommodate me, by not using fragrances around me. I have lost friends over it.  IDK, but I'm told it's their loss.

Over the years, I have learned ways to slowly detox some of the chemicals from my body. There are certain herbs, that help my liver and kidneys to cleanse themselves, of the chemicals, making them more efficient at filtering chemicals, that I am exposed to.

There are certain foods, that are helpful, at detoxing my body, such as home cultured vegetables, Kombucha (fermented green tea) and Kefir (cultured milk). They do that by making my gut & immune system healthy. I have recently started taking a combination of Bentonite clay and activated Coconut charcoal powder.

Several years ago, I developed a horrendous case of adult onset acne. It was embarrassing to go out in public. No matter who I talked to (including several doctors), no one could help me clear my skin up.  It would clear up somewhat, and I would have awful flare ups of cyst like eruptions.  Then, last year, I learned about taking Bentonite Clay and charcoal, to cleanse/detox my body.  It didn't happen over night. But for the most part my complexion is clear.  I have noticed if I haven't done the clay & charcoal for a while, and I am exposed to chemicals (i.e. going into Lowe's or Walmart), I will get patches of breakouts. A clay/charcoal mask will help. But, if I do the internal clay/charcoal cleanse, several days later it goes away all together.

So, Greybeard, when I talk about being chemical free, that is what I am talking about. Using compost and fertilizers, made from things like granular kelp and azomite, making my own insect repellant and using essential plant oils, eating foods, that are as free, as possible, from toxic chemicals, makes a huge difference in my quality of life. Yes, some of these do contain chemicals, at the most basic levels. But, they are not the kind of toxic chemicals, that make me so sick, that I can hardly function.  It has been a LONG road, and I am about 90% back from the brink. Being as chemical free, as I possibly can be, keeps me from going back into to the dark abyss of MCS, that I suffered from, for so many years.

I know I am one of the more extreme cases. Yet, as I said before, there are hundreds, of thousands, of people in this country, who are suffering in varying degrees, from MCS.  The more one is exposed to toxic chemicals, the more likely, that their liver & kidneys will become clogged, and stop filtering the chemicals.

There are many, of us, in the world, who consider ourselves, to be like the canaries in the coal mines. We get sick sooner, than most people, to warn them of the dangers of exposure, so they can avoid getting sick like we did.

The question is . . . are (the corporate) you willing to take the chance, that you won't get sick? Or will you be proactive and begin eliminating chemicals from your food and environment, so you don't get sick like I did???


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is very interesting and sorry that ya have to endure such in your daily life. I am thankful that you shared that, because it could give us some long looked for answers for Joyce. I don't think to the degree that you are dealing with, but many of your symptoms and ailments are very similar. Now armed with this info, she will begin to investigate it. Thanks again.


----------



## Devonviolet

We just locked all 12 of the Buff Brahama roosters in the back chicken run.

The chickens & ducks have been free ranging all afternoon. During that time, multiple hens got amourous attention from the roosters.  I was on the new barn site & heard a familiar squawk come from one of the hens. There were 3 roosters around her and then there were FIVE roos surrounding her!!!    

All of a sudden I saw RED!!!  NO WAY I am going to allow gang rape on Devonviolet Acres!

So, I told DH we are putting all the roos together in the back run, so they stop harassing the poor hens.

With all we have going on with the barn, cutting down trees and getting the garden dug, so we can start planting herbs & vegetables, we just don't have the time or energy to butcher 12 roosters.  So, they will just have to cool their jets in the back chicken run until we can get them into freezer camp!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> That is very interesting and sorry that ya have to endure such in your daily life. I am thankful that you shared that, because it could give us some long looked for answers for Joyce. I don't think to the degree that you are dealing with, but many of your symptoms and ailments are very similar. Now armed with this info, she will begin to investigate it. Thanks again.


Of course I don't know all of Joyces symptoms. But, I think I remember pain and fatigue being mentioned. The symptoms, for MCS are varied & match symptoms of other diseases. However, brain fog, fatigue, muscle & joint pain, are common. As are unexplained cardiac palpitations. I can't begin to tell you how many times I discussed cardiac issues with my doctor, to be told it was nothing. I wore a halter monitor twice, only to be told the results were negative, even though I had several bad episodes of palpitations while I had it on.

The best way to test if it is MCS, is to begin systematically eliminating chemicals from your food, environment and personal care products. That includes eliminating air fresheners, scented laundry detergent and fabric softener. It doesn't take long for the smell of Downey to make me go brain dead!  One day I tried talking to a lady, who reeked of Downey, and I had to get away from her!  I found myself almost babbling incoherently. Words were coming out, of my mouth, that had nothing to do with the conversation.

We eat more of a paleo (whole food) diet, because many foods these days are processed and contain chemicals that can cause MCS reactions. We tend to shop only the outside aisle, of the grocery store, because the center aisles are where the processed foods are.

Don't get me wrong. There are times I would love to have a pizza or bowl of Kraft Mac & Cheese! But, I don't, because the less processed food I eat, the better I feel.


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow seriously? I have had heart palpitations forever and wore a monitor only to have the doctors act like I was crazy. It caught nothing. 

Brain fog? Fatigue? Yup and yup.

I went on an all natural, no processed food diet probably 12 years ago. I actually felt good for the first time in my life. I couldn't sustain it at the time (I was in college after all!). I'm trying to get back there. 

I always just thought I was sensitive to sugar... Hmm...


----------



## Bruce

@Devonviolet you sound a lot like DD1 (the one that has had the 24x7 migraine for nearly 10 years now). Plus the gluten and nightshade intolerance.

We've cleared EVERYTHING with man made fragrance out of our lives. Not "unscented" as that often means they have added even MORE chemicals to "neutralize" the others (as far as one's nose is concerned), but FRAGRANCE FREE. I once "oopsed" and got the unscented A&H cat litter instead of the fragrance free. Migraine. You gotta check the ingredient list of "unscented" products real carefully.

This house (purchased 6 years ago) came with a washer and dryer. Nothing could clean the "nice smell" out of them. After 6 weeks of my wife trying everything she could think of, load after load of washing nothing  we gave them to the lady and her husband that had horses here until the following spring. They wanted to know how much, I said "just get them the hell out of here". His sister was ecstatic, she'd never had a W/D at home before.

DD1 has a charcoal mask she wears whenever she is out and has to go into a place that may be unsafe. And yes, the people who "smell nice" often don't care that they are using a sledge hammer on her head, what an intrusion on THEIR freedoms. Yankee Candle should be bagged up and shot into the sun. Another trigger is alcohol based "sanitizers" like Purell, InstaDeath for both of us. I don't mean US using it but ANYONE using it anywhere nearby (like 10' MIGHT be OK if the wind is blowing the other way). NO artificial sweeteners, even people chewing gum near her with that in it will trigger an episodic migraine on top of the permanent one. MSG doesn't bother her but it blows my head off. 

When I was younger I used to be able to walk down any aisle in the supermarket. Now I avoid the cleaning product aisle or if I HAVE to go down (to get the fragrance free stuff which almost always seems to be in the middle) I hold my breath and move fast. I don't know if it is because my tolerance has changed or if there are a lot more products with "smell nice" crap in them or more of it in each on to make them smell even "better".

Now we know another reason you and @Baymule get along well. 

So from one family that suffers similarly


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> I understand what you are saying, @greybeard.  I do realize that almost everything on this earth is composed of some form, or combination of chemicals and or metals.
> 
> However, to understand where I am coming from, you need to know, that I have a condition called, Multiple Chemical Sensitivity (MCS). @Baymule is in the same boat as I am.  MCS does not refer to all chemicals. But, rather toxic chemicals and heavy metals.
> 
> Toxic chemical exposure, over the years, has made me highly sensitive to toxic chemicals and heavy metals. Now days, even mild exposure to certain chemicals, makes me very sick.  So, when I say I am committed to being chemical free, I am talking _toxic_ chemicals and heavy metals free.
> 
> There are hundreds of thousands of people, in this world, who are sensitive, to one degree or another - some more so than others.  Many are not aware, that they are sensitive.  In most severe cases, the liver and kidneys have just worn out and or become clogged, from having to filter those chemicals and heavy metals. So, the chemicals flow past the liver and kidneys (in the blood) and lodge in other organs and tissues. Some are even capable of crossing the blood brain barrier, making the individual sick, both physically and cognitively.
> 
> I was increasingly sick for about ten years, before I ever learned about MCS.  At that time (13 years ago), an acquaintance told me about her MCS, and how she ended up at Johns Hopkins Hospial, in Washington, DC, dying from it.  The doctors didn't know what was making her so sick.  They had basically given her a matter of weeks, before she was going to die, because they knew she was failing, but didn't know why she was sick, and didn't know how to help her.  Then, someone figured it out, and they started slowly detoxing her body, of chemicals and heavy metals.  She was still very sick for almost a year. But she survived and eventually was able to live a relatively normal live . . . albeit guarded, by eliminating toxic chemicals from her environment.
> 
> At the time she shared this with me, I thought, "Wow! How awful to have to live with that!" Then, one day, I was in a clothing store, trying on clothes.  As was normal, for me . . . I was just drenched with sweat and had palpitations. I also had a headache, was getting increasingly weak, light headed, and felt like my head was in a fog.
> 
> As I stood in the dressing room, I became so weak, all I could do was put my hands on the walls and brace myself, to keep from falling over.  I ended up just sitting down, for a while, got dressed and left the store, wothout buying anything. When I got out to my car, I had to sit there for a while, because I was too weak and mentally fatigued, to drive home.
> 
> As I rested in the car, I remembered that several years back, I had read an article, in a women's magazine, about some women not being able to go into fabric stores, because the chemicals they use for sizing on the fabrics make them so sick. The chemicals off gas, and when breathed into the lungs, enter the blood stream and make people sick.
> 
> It occurred to me, that they use the same chemicals, on ready wear clothing. They off gas into the air in the clothing store, and that is what made me so sick. Then, the awful revelation hit me!!!!  I, too, had the  MCS, which had made that aquaintenance so sick years earlier!
> 
> At that point, I was too mentally and physically fatigued, to think about it anymore. So I drove home, collapsed into bed and slept for four hours.
> 
> When I woke up, I was better able to think, and started doing some online research about MCS.  It has been a long, journey (slow in the beginning - as most of the time I was in a thick brain fog). I eventually began to eliminate products, that are high in VOCs, such as paints (both latex & oil based), petrochemicals, herbicides, pesticides, cleaning products, fragrances, laundry products (the fragrances in laundry detergent and fabric softener especially incapacitate me) and even personal care products. I now make most of my own personal care products (such as deodorant, lotion, tooth paste, hand sanitizer, hair conditioner, etc), and don't use some, like hair spray. By doing that, I am able to minimize my exposure to toxic chemicals.
> 
> There are also many, many toxic chemicals in food, these days, that exacerbate MCS.  I used to get SEVERE, debilitating migraines. Then, one day, I realized that when I ate foods with MSG (Monosodium Glutimate) in them, it would trigger a severe 3 day migraine. Sulfites and nitrates, in wine and mostcured meats also give me headaches.  Some are there naturally, but some are added. So I have to avoid all wines and deli meats or sausages.
> 
> ALL artificial sweeteners (including all sugar alcohols) trigger migraines, for me.  I found out the hard way, that the worst one for me is Aesulfame Potassium (K). It not only causes a severe migraine, but also brain fog and extreme agitation.
> 
> The day I figured that out, I had been to a meeting, where they served diet sweet tea with Aesulfame K. The drive home was about an hour and a half of misery.  I don't know how I got home! I learned that day, that, Aesulfame K, triggers anger in me. That day, for an hour and a half, road rage was a real thing for me! I was so angry, I couldn't see straight, but didn't know why! I'm not an angry person, so it didn't make sense to me.
> 
> When the chemical cleared my system, I looked at the ingredients list, and realized Aesulfame K was the culprit.  So, I began to research Aesulfame K and learned what a dangerous chemical it is! It never ceases to amaze me how many dangerous chemicals that the FDA allows in our food supply!!!
> 
> I have also learned that going into most stores and malls, is not safe for me, due to all the toxic chemicals, that off gas from products sold there. Lowe's & Walmart are stores that I can only go into once in a while. Home Depot and IKEA, are especially hard on me. I start sweating profusely, and develop brain fog. DH knows it's time to get me out, immediately, when I start talking more/faster and stop making sense when I talk. I'm not even aware I'm doing it.
> 
> I love some of the products, that are sold at IKEA. But, I have learned to call ahead, with a list, and ask them to collect the items I want. Then, I wait in the truck, while DH goes in to pay for them. We then have to open the boxes and let them off gas on the front porch, or in the barn, for several weeks to months, before bringing them into the house.  It's a royal pain, but essential.
> 
> I have purchased two powerful (expensive) air cleaners, with 15-25 pounds of activated charcoal, to filter chemicals out of the air, in our house.
> 
> Since first learning I have MCS, I have met hundreds, of people, online and in person, who suffer from MCS, as I do.  I have also met people who think I'm blowing smoke out my ear, and have no compassion or desire to accommodate me, by not using fragrances around me. I have lost friends over it.  IDK, but I'm told it's their loss.
> 
> Over the years, I have learned ways to slowly detox some of the chemicals from my body. There are certain herbs, that help my liver and kidneys to cleanse themselves, of the chemicals, making them more efficient at filtering chemicals, that I am exposed to.
> 
> There are certain foods, that are helpful, at detoxing my body, such as home cultured vegetables, Kombucha (fermented green tea) and Kefir (cultured milk). They do that by making my gut & immune system healthy. I have recently started taking a combination of Bentonite clay and activated Coconut charcoal powder.
> 
> Several years ago, I developed a horrendous case of adult onset acne. It was embarrassing to go out in public. No matter who I talked to (including several doctors), no one could help me clear my skin up.  It would clear up somewhat, and I would have awful flare ups of cyst like eruptions.  Then, last year, I learned about taking Bentonite Clay and charcoal, to cleanse/detox my body.  It didn't happen over night. But for the most part my complexion is clear.  I have noticed if I haven't done the clay & charcoal for a while, and I am exposed to chemicals (i.e. going into Lowe's or Walmart), I will get patches of breakouts. A clay/charcoal mask will help. But, if I do the internal clay/charcoal cleanse, several days later it goes away all together.
> 
> So, Greybeard, when I talk about being chemical free, that is what I am talking about. Using compost and fertilizers, made from things like granular kelp and azomite, making my own insect repellant and using essential plant oils, eating foods, that are as free, as possible, from toxic chemicals, makes a huge difference in my quality of life. Yes, some of these do contain chemicals, at the most basic levels. But, they are not the kind of toxic chemicals, that make me so sick, that I can hardly function.  It has been a LONG road, and I am about 90% back from the brink. Being as chemical free, as I possibly can be, keeps me from going back into to the dark abyss of MCS, that I suffered from, for so many years.
> 
> I know I am one of the more extreme cases. Yet, as I said before, there are hundreds, of thousands, of people in this country, who are suffering in varying degrees, from MCS.  The more one is exposed to toxic chemicals, the more likely, that their liver & kidneys will become clogged, and stop filtering the chemicals.
> 
> There are many, of us, in the world, who consider ourselves, to be like the canaries in the coal mines. We get sick sooner, than most people, to warn them of the dangers of exposure, so they can avoid getting sick like we did.
> 
> The question is . . . are (the corporate) you willing to take the chance, that you won't get sick? Or will you be proactive and begin eliminating chemicals from your food and environment, so you don't get sick like I did???



Well said my dear friend. This is a very good explanation of just what we, and many others go through on a daily basis. Trying to explain this to a perfume drenched person, reeking of "spring fresh" deodorant, Tide "Mountain Air", Downy "baby powder", Herbal Essence shampoo and conditioner-strawberry scented, Clean Original *Fragrance Hair* Shine *Mist hairspray, *slathered in Bath and Bodyworks nourishing lotion (what are you going to do that it needs to be "nourishing"--EAT IT??) scented in Shea Cashmere and Silk. Don't people like this know they smell like a mixture of a heap of rotting flowers 3 days after the funeral, a backed up sewer drain, chemical warfare, and to state that the odors emanating from their presence is distasteful is an understatement, at best.

Don't even get me started on cleaning products! 

@greybeard what you said about natural products being chemicals is absolutely correct. Some natural products are downright dangerous, arsenic is a naturally occurring substance but I sure don't want any! For people like @Devonviolet and me, some chemicals have the ability to make us sick. That is why we try to live as chemical free as possible, recognizing that we live in a minefield, so we step carefully.

As far as natural products, Rosemary will cause a reaction in me, as does Fenugreek, and several other "natural" things that I can't remember right now. probably in a chemical fog......


----------



## Gorman Farm

Devonviolet said:


> Thanks BrownSheep.
> 
> And thanks for your guess at what out turkey hen is. I looked at some photos of the Naragansett and the tail feathers do seem to match. However, I looked at the BROAD breasted Bronze, and that looks like it too.
> 
> Here is a closeup of our girl. It doesn't show that the tail feathers have brown in them. But, they do, and you can just barely see it in this photo, back near her tail end.
> View attachment 6106
> 
> Maybe this will help narrow it down . . .






 
Here is a pic of my Narragansett hen. I think your hen is also a Narragansett or Narragansett cross, the bourbon reds have goldish red feathers mixed in with the gray and white ones.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> you sound a lot like DD1 (the one that has had the 24x7 migraine for nearly 10 years now). Plus the gluten and nightshade intolerance.


Interesting . . . I am sensitive to nightshades, as well. I'm gluten free. Although, I'm actually wheat sensitive.  I had a blood test for food allergies, and tested sensitive for many foods.

I personally believe, that sensitivities, whether it be chemical or food sensitivies, other allergies, or even cancer be traced back to a weakened immune system.

Back in 2009, when I was at my sickest, my doctor in Philadelphia, diagnosed me with a non-existent immune system. He began to build up my immune system, using herbs, supplements & neutraceuticals.  It was a slow process, but after 8 months, I started feeling better. It was a long journey. My immune system is much stronger now, although, the chemical sensitivity, has only improved somewhat. My allergies, however, are greatly improved.  I use to have a awful Springtime pollen allergies -'to the point of several sinus infections throughout Spring and early Summer. For the past 5 or 6 years, I hardly know the allergies are there. 

Bruce, you talked about your washer and dryer being too stinky to keep in the house.  There was a washer & dryer in our townhouse, when we moved there in 2004. It was only 18 months old, but they had used Downey Fabric softener and dryer sheets. The fragrance almost did me in.  I couldn't even go into the laundry room. So DH had to do the laundry. We kept the door closed at all times and put a vent, with a fan, to pull the stink out of the room (into the garage).

You also talked about your DD1 wearing a charcoal mask.  I have tried several different styles of charcoal mask, and none of them have been effective at keeping the VOCs out. So, I have given up wearing a mask, to keep out chemicals.

You might want to check into doing some detox, for your DD1, such as the Bentonite Clay and Coconut charcoal powder. If you are interested, I will PM how I take it.  I have found that if I know I am going to have an exposure, I can take the detox for three days prior to the exposure and at least one day after the exposure. A while back, I had to go to IKEA, and did that.  I was pleased be able to do the shopping trip, and not get sick.  I would not presume to try to take advantage of that on a regular basis though.


----------



## Devonviolet

Gorman Farm said:


> View attachment 28955
> Here is a pic of my Narragansett hen. I think your hen is also a Narragansett or Narragansett cross, the bourbon reds have goldish red feathers mixed in with the gray and white ones.


  Welcome, to BYH, from,the big, beautiful state of Texas. 

Thanks for chiming in on my question, about what breed my turkey is.  I asked the question shortly after moving to our homestead, two years ago this past January.

Since then, we have gotten to know our Edith, so named by my daughter, when she found out we were planning to butcher her. I told her we wouldn't give her a name (unless it was something like, Christmas or Thanksgiving), so we wouldn't get attached to her, making it harder to butcher her.

After she named her, my husband feigned deafness and asked, w
"What was that? You want to call her 'Eat-It'?"  So, for a while, we callede  her Eat-It. But, as we worked around the chicken yard, building a new coop, she kept following us around, and sitting right by our feet, like she wanted to be our friend. So, I told DH, "She is just too sweet, to butcher.   So, we changed her name, from Eat-It, to Edith. 

Since that time, she has given us hundreds of eggs and we have come to love her. We are so glad we didn't butcher her. 

As far as her breed. I am fairly certain, that she is a Broad Breasted Bronze. Your turkey has quite a bit more white, than our Edith.  Here is a drawing, of a Broad Breasted Bronze, from the Murray McMurray website.




Here are a couple photos of our Edith. She is looking a bit moth eaten here. But, that is because she was growing in feathers lost during molt. Usually the only time she puffs up like this is when someone, she doesn't know, comes on the farm. I'm pretty sure she's just trying to look big & bad, so they leave her alone. 








It's so nice to have you join us. I'm sure I speak for the others here, when I say, we would love to know where you are located, what kind of animals you have, and of course photos are always encouraged!


----------



## Devonviolet

Once again,  @Gorman Farm. I just went looking, to see if you had posted anywhere else, and found your intro and awesome video.   Loved it!

So, now it's , Denice in Florida. You will probably receive fewer requests for your location, if you click on the Information tab, on your profile page, you can add your location there.


----------



## greybeard

Interesting.


Devonviolet said:


> The question is . . . are (the corporate) you willing to take the chance, that you won't get sick? Or will you be proactive and begin eliminating chemicals from your food and environment, so you don't get sick like I did???



I am one of those people that feels compelled/driven to always answer a direct question in kind.
Short answer:
No.
Otherwise, an interesting subject, and I did look at the wiki on MCS.
And I think I shall just leave it at that.


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> I am one of those people that feels compelled/driven to always answer a direct question in kind.
> Short answer:
> No


Just to clarify, gentle Greybeard. This was not a challenge, directed at just you . . .  Most of my comments were directed at people (in general), who were unaware of the very real, medically verified, devastating health issues, caused by toxic chemicals and heavy metals in our foods and environment. I was using this, as an opportunity to educate people on the topic. Hence, "The question is . . . are (the corporate) you . . .", meaning is _ anyone _willing to take a chance.

I would like to make a comment, regarding Wikipedia's definition of MCS, and will leave it at that. This information source is a compilation of anonymous comments, made by people from the general public, who are not necessarily medical professionals, nor well informed on the subject. It can be edited by any Tom, Dick, or Harry, who chooses to click on the edit pencil, and is their opinion, not necessarily scientific fact. It must be taken with a grain of salt, and not as the final word on the subject. The definition listed on Wikipedia, is out of date, and indicative of the ignorance of the writer(s). I learned a long time ago, never to take information, on Wikipedia, as the final word on any topic.

That being said, it has been medically proven, that Multiple Chemical Sensitivity is a real disease, that is caused by the inability, of some people's bodies to filter toxic chemicals out of the blood, which can lead to a very real disease, with very real physical and cognitive symptoms. In some cases it can be, and has been fatal.


----------



## Gorman Farm

I read what you wrote about MCS. I dunno if it is even possible to eliminate all the dangers in our air and food, I do know we feel a lot better living where we live, eating some of our own raised foods. I saw a huge difference in store bought turkey and eating one of our own. I do not use any pesticides on our herbs and veggies, or fruit trees.
We do run an air purifier in our home mainly because we live with a parrot, dogs, and a cat. 
I do feed non GMO foods to our animals whenever possible.
Now that I am retired I do feel better getting loads of fresh air everyday instead of being cooped up in an office.


----------



## Devonviolet

You are right, Denice. It is impossible to totally eliminate toxic chemicals (VOCs) from the air we breathe. That is why some people wear carbon masks and we run air cleaners. (However, not all the time). We also try not to bring things into the house that are higher in VOCs.

It sounds like you are on the right track.


----------



## Bruce

And I think that education is important. Like many (somewhat) rare things, people are ignorant and who knows how many people will read @Devonviolet's description and say WHOA! Might recognize something in themselves, family members, friends. 

We moved from a neighborhood where the houses were 8' apart and when someone ran their stink through the dryer we had to keep our windows closed or DD1's head would blow up. And since you NEVER know when someone might do that the windows were closed all the time. No more passive cooling at night. Here the closest neighbor is the guy across the road nearly 100 yards distant. We don't smell anyone's "make it smell nice" stuff any more and can open the windows any time we like. 

One thing people may not be aware of: Formulations change. For example a perfume of 50 years ago may smell the same to you now as the current stuff but is isn't the same formula and what had been changed is naturally occurring fragrances were replaced with man made chemical fragrances that blow up people's heads. A chewing gum my daughter used to eat all of a sudden had artificial **** in it instead of sugar, only no mention was made on the packaging and her head blew up, then she read the ingredient list. It is a Royal PITA to have to read the ingredient list on everything you buy.


----------



## CntryBoy777

When we moved to Fl in '01, Joyce's allergies increased. I didn't believe her and decided to "Test" it out to see if was true. I was raised on "Airing Out" the house in cooler temps. So, one day while she was gone I did just that, when I knew she was to return I shut the windows. Might I say, I am still apologizing to her over that, so I have never questioned it since. Her and the 2 daughters were chocked up for wks.


----------



## NH homesteader

See I don't have the issues with fragrances (usually, although there are a few that bother me). I have food issues, sugars and chemicals. I ate a  hard candy today with red dye and goodness knows how much sugar it and had heart palpitations. 

As for believing or not believing... I guess the thing that irritates me is when people get angry that I don't use chemicals. It makes my life better and I'm not bothering anyone, so why be mad at me about it?

Anyway thanks for sharing @Devonviolet . It is shocking how not "pure" our air is anymore.


----------



## Bruce

The air in the L.A. area is more "pure" than it used to be. I don't think they have to cancel recess in grammar school for smog days anymore 

Migraines, MCS and the like get no sympathy because they are invisible. Arm in a cast "poor baby let me help you with that". Brain screaming, hiding from all light and sound? Where is the "cast" to "prove" there is something wrong with you??


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> The air in the L.A. area is more "pure" than it used to be. I don't think they have to cancel recess in grammar school for smog days anymore
> 
> Migraines, MCS and the like get no sympathy because they are invisible. Arm in a cast "poor baby let me help you with that". Brain screaming, hiding from all light and sound? Where is the "cast" to "prove" there is something wrong with you??


I know exactly what you mean, about smog, Bruce. We moved to San Jose in 1963. Back then, it wasn't called Silicon Valley. However there were already at least 4 million people living in The Santa Clara Valley.  I remember looking up at the sky, and seeing the air was brown. UGH!  My Lungs would ache!

Then in the early 70's, I was finishing college, living in Whittier, CA. I remember going to the Pasedena Museum of Modern Art, one afternoon, and noticing how brown the air was. That whole week, there was an inversion layer, in the atmosphere, and they had smog alerts all week, telling people to stay indoors. I remember laying on the sofa, after returning from Pasedena, and my lungs just _ached_!!!

I left the L.A. area in 1977 and haven't been back, so I can't speak for air quality there since. But, I can tell you I don't miss the crowds and smog!  That's for sure!!!

I hear what you are saying, about the invisible injury.  Many years back, I injured my lower back, with siatica pain/numbness going down my legs into my feet.  I was in constant pain! I missed some work, and when I went back, could only work part time. The pain was excruciating. My co-workers were brutal!  So, I went to my supervisor, who had more compassion. She explained it, the way you did. If they could see a cast, they would believe my pain. But since they couldn't see it, as far as they knew, it wasn't real. I suspect, some people are that way about MCS. If they can't see the suffering, it must be all in our heads.


----------



## Devonviolet

Busy day here on Devonviolet Acres!

This morning we started lining up T-posts, to put fencing between us & the neighboring farmer's field. The ducks LOVE that Winter Rye, which is fine. Except, the grass is getting high enough, that, when they are free ranging, we lose track of them, because they are shorter than the grass.

Here is a shot, of the fence losely attached to the T-posts. I think it is about 80 feet.  We are using welded wire, because we are only ever going to have chickens in this area, and since we have it, we might as well use it!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Y'all are always "Busy Beavers" over there....looks good. This fall you'll have to sow some winter rye grass on your side of the fence.


----------



## Devonviolet

We found a couple guys, to help us with the heavier work. We don't really need more than one worker a day. So, they will trade off days. We like the work they do, so will let them work it out between themselves.

Since I'm not feeling so hot today, I'm supervising. While DH & Randy filled low spots, along the fenceline, with dirt, I let Falina & Ruby browse on a Cedar branch.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure did enjoy the young fellow that I use to hire to do things too. He moved to Texas on me and is down Galveston way. I told him if he ever gets back home, I'll always have something for him to do. He comes back and visits family from time to time and always calls to see if he can make some gas money....I always oblidge...he is really good and fast and strong.


----------



## Bruce

Now the air around L.A. is only brown if you look horizontally  still can't see the mountains.  Look up though and it is usually blue. Pretty ugly flying in over the San Gabriels and seeing that sea of brown. My older sister lives in Huntington Beach and my dad just moved to Fullerton (back from Oregon where he and my stepmother moved in '76). I didn't notice any pain breathing when DD1 and I were there in September so it MUST be better than before you and I split. For me that was '79 after I graduated college.

And MCS IS all in your head, as are migraines  At least that is the part that suffers 
I think you should have put on a back brace so your co-workers could "see" your pain


----------



## Devonviolet

We moved to the other side, of the yard now.

The previous owner had the leftover concrete, from pouring the footer, dumped on the ground & spread it out, to make a driveway of sorts.

Now, that driveway is in the way, of the fence we want to put between the house & workshop. So, a wide strip needs to come out before we can put posts & fencing in.

Here, Randy is swinging the sledge hammer, so they can break the concrete into chunks & remove it.


----------



## Bruce

Gee doesn't THAT look like fun!

Or, reworded:
Gee THAT doesn't look like fun!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Holy Moly!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I do think the "Supervisor Seat" is probably the best postion to fully appreciate the work being done there...


----------



## Devonviolet

EXACTLY!


----------



## Latestarter

Nice that you found someone who could handle the heavy muscle work for you. That has to be a relief to both of you. So are Falina and Ruby all friendly with you now? or still stand-offish?


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes, it is a relief. Some jobs just weren't getting done, because of the labor involved.

Randy's nephew (James) is here today.  They will be trading off, since we can't afford to pay two, of them a day.  Paying even one a day challenges the budget.

So, James finished breaking up the rest of the area, of concrete, that goes under the next stretch of fence, which will go from the workshop to the corner of the porch, on the house. It is about 45 or so feet.  We will put two 6' gates, for a 12' opening, to allow us to drive the truck into the side hard, if need be.

Once that fence is up, we have a 15' fence that will go from the corner, of the workshop to the corner, of the chicken yard. A 6' gate, there, will allow us access to the area in front of the new barn.

Right now, James is lifting more sod, from the garden area, to fill in the low spot, where the concrete was.   That's what I call "killing two birds with one stone. 



Latestarter said:


> So are Falina and Ruby all friendly with you now? or still stand-offish?



I think I'm making progress with Falina & Ruby.  Yesterday' when I had them out munching on a cedar branch and grass, I sat in a chair near them, so I could talk to them.  They both came over and let me pet their heads. Still not crazy about me touching their bodies, though.

Falina is 13 days from her due date. Her belly is protruding a lot morE now, and if I do get to touch her sides, for even a few seconds, I am able to feel something firm in there.    Her udder also seems to be getting a little fuller.   Her left side seems to protrude more than the right, and the right side is softer, than the left. So' I'm wondering is she only has one kid in there. A single birth, maybe???  

I thought I got a photo of Falina's udder yesterday. But, it isn't on my phone. So, will have to try to get one when we can let them out, after James finishes lifting sod, from the garden area.


----------



## animalmom

That Ruby sure is a pretty girl.... yeah and that other one is ok too.


----------



## Devonviolet

I think I heard that before!    

I'm starting to get a feeling of deja' vu!!!   

I agree . . . Ruby is a very pretty girl!  And Falina is very pretty too!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

About an hour ago, a big truck came to deliver the supplies, for building Phase #1 of our barn . . .   . . . The Deck!!!



 

Tomorrow the carpenters come to start working on it.  They are planning to work on Saturday and Sunday.    According to the man at the Lumber yard, it should only take them a week to build the barn. So, we should have time to get the stalls built in time for Falina's kidding on or around the 23rd.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

I really need a fork lift like that one!


----------



## Devonviolet

Yeah!  We were talking to our helper, while he was unloading the wood.  He was saying he has done some fork lift work, but never used one as nice as this one.


----------



## Bruce

Plus they come with those nice flatbed trucks attached to the front of them!

Falina better not go before Newton and Rosie! Their poor owners have been waiting about forever.

Pretty funny you can touch the girls heads but not their bodies. I can touch Laddie's neck IF and only WHEN he has his face in the pellet container. Don't even try to touch his head. Though I've read that alpacas as a rule don't like their heads touched.


----------



## Devonviolet

WooHoo!  We just got our first Ameraucana chicken egg!!!!   Either that, or a Robin got into the coop & laid an egg in one of the nest boxes.  


 

The spotted chocolate one is from one of our Marans, and I suspect the brown egg is from one of our Barred Rocks. But, I could be wrong on that one.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Nice!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats on the blue egg! 

The lower one is about the color one of my White Rocks lays, if you look closely it appears as though the brown doesn't totally coat the egg and there are pinpoint white spots. The other lays a darker and shiny egg.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's just Wonderful!!...
I bet that smile went "Ear to Ear" when ya realized it was there...I know mine would have...


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> That's just Wonderful!!...
> I bet that smile went "Ear to Ear" when ya realized it was there...I know mine would have...


YUP!  Actually, there was also a whoop and a holler to go along with the huge grin!


----------



## Latestarter

Well, all I can say is if that blue egg came from a robin, I'd be considering getting out my shotgun! That would be one eatin' sized robin! Grats on the blue egg chicken!


----------



## Baymule

Blue and green eggs are fun! Congrats! And the barn is started!!!! Awesome!


----------



## Devonviolet

The building materials, for our new barn have been delivered.

The materials, for the deck, that the barn will be built on, we're delivered last week.





We had an agreement, with a framer, to build the barn, and take about a week, to get it done. He agreed, that he would start the deck once we got the holes drilled and half a bag of quickrete mixed in the holes. He came last Saturday, but the holes weren't where e wanted them. It seems there was a bit of mis-communication.

So, we dug the holes bigger, & added more quickrete. He was supposed to come Monday, to start work, but was a no-show. So, I tried calling him, and his son, who is working with him. Neither one of them has ever responded, to any of my phone calls or messages, leaving our barn job in the lurch. 

So, we talked to the sales rep, at the lumber yard, and he found us a contractor, came by yesterday, and has agreed to start in the morning, and finish it on Saturday.  He has two workers, and himself, to do the job, and it will be done faster and cheaper, than the framer. The only thing that he will have to do later, is put the roofing tin on, as that won't be ready until this week some time.

Here are 2 pics of the materials delivered this afternoon:







That 3 wheel fork lift, on the back of the truck, is cool, to watch in action.

The contractor didn't really have time to do this job. But, because we are trying to get the barn built before Falina is scheduled to kid this coming Thursday, he was nice & agreed to work on the weekend.

With not a lot of time, to get it built, he is going to build the basic shell. On Monday, we will start building the stalls, so they will be finished by Wed. Then, as we are able, and as soon as possible, we will add the 4x12' porch, make doors and do the trimwork. The final step will be to paint the siding & trim. I'm kinda leaning toward painting the barn red, with trim white.


----------



## Mike CHS

Sounds like it will be done in the nick of time.  

The first contractor did you a favor by not showing up or answering calls.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I agree with Mike on that, and saved ya money in the process too. It is amazing to see a pile of materials and then it changes into something so nice.


----------



## Baymule

*WHOOOO-HOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## Bruce

Of course you realize if you are ready for Falina to kid by Thursday, she'll use the Doe Code on you and wait 1 more week. If you AREN'T ready, she'll kid Wed in the middle of the night


----------



## Devonviolet

Yeah, @Bruce!  Isn't that the truth!  

The good news is that the contractor arrived at 8:30 and is setting up to get started on our barn!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

looking good


----------



## Latestarter

Take some pics as things progress!


----------



## Devonviolet

Here are a couple pics of the deck going together.








 While i was out there, I went out to see what DH & our helper did when the cleaned up after we cut six trees down in the last 2 weeks.  The smaller branches got loaded on the burn pile & are now burned to ash, that we will sift & put in our garden. The bigger logs were cut 16" & stacked between trees out in the pasture.



I've been wanting to get some white clover seed, to broadcast in the pasture, for when the goats are finally able to get out there to browse.

Last week, when we were out there cutting down trees, I noticed some nice patches of clover & I was glad I resisted paying $25 for 5lb of seed.  

Today, I was noticing quite a few nice patches of clover!  At first I thought it was white clover. But, as we looked at several patches, we realized this clover is actually the Arrow Leaf Clover, that we bought seeds for, and broadcast, in the pasture, last Winter. I hadn't realized it took hold & was growing last Summer!


----------



## Devonviolet

While I was out looking at the progress being made on the deck, the chickens and ducks were going crazy, 'cause they wanted out to free range. We decided since they can get under foot, we would keep them in the chicken yard, so they didn't bother the framers.

As I stood by the chicken yard fence, they all came running, I guess because they thought I was going to let them out. 




As you can see, above, Edith has puffed up in all her glory. Here is a closer shot.



I've noticed, that when its just DH and I here, Edith doesn't puff up her feathers. But, when anyone new comes on the farm, she puffs up, like this, and pretty much stays that way while they are here. As soon as the framers left for lunch, the feathers came down and she looked half this size.


----------



## Baymule

Edith is a watch turkey! Let her loose and she'll show those workmen a thing or two! She could really so some damage pecking their boots! 

Fantastic that the contractor is making such progress! Falina and Ruby sure ought to appreciate this!


----------



## CntryBoy777

She is a stately sophisticated girl....she is just Warning everybody there's a Stranger around....or she is hoping a Tom will emerge...


----------



## Mini Horses

The bar is coming along nicely.  It is amazing how quickly things will progress with experienced workers.   They will frame those walls & raise them so fast.   A dream come true!    I'm happy for you & enjoy seeing the pics.   

AND you found clover already established!!   Yeah.   That stuff can spread fast with good weather.     And the goats and chickens can wipe it out quickly, so be ready.

I have a lot of vetch coming up right now, like clover, a good legume for forage and nitrogen fixing.    This time of year the deer plot seed is going on close out.  I try to buy a few bags to throw out late summer/early fall and it grows well for goat & poultry forage.  Probably not something you see as much of there but, here it's everywhere.  But you could buy sale seed for kale, radish, turnip, etc. for broadcasting.   I've gotten them for 5 cent a pkg at places like the "dollar" stores.     Those greens come up in the cooler weather.  Just a thought.  Both my goats & chickens love the turnip bulbs....if they haven't gotten to the tops & killed them out first, LOL.   Put some into the winter garden & feed during winter.

Edith is a stunner!!    And I love my colored eggs.  Blue, green, chocolate browns,  yep....the lower one looks like a BR.  Mine lays ones that look like a dark brown with a "haze" over it.


----------



## Devonviolet

The deck is finished!!!!

After the framers left for the day, DH & I went out to look at the deck. Here is what we saw . . .





Then we got up onto the deck, and I decided to give y'all a tour of our new barn.

Here are two stalls, on the left 6' long & 5 ' wide, and my milking stall, on the right. To accommodate the milk stand and give me room on both sides, it is 5'Lx6'W.




This is my kitchen. It will have an L-shaped counter. We already have plumbing (in the ground), for a sink, with running cold water and a gray water drain, that we will run under ground, to the drainage ditch at the road. Eventually, I would like to put a tankless water heater there. There is also a place for a full size refrigerator.




This is the fourth stall, which can also be used for overflow hay storage. To the left of this is feed storage.




This is hay storage 5'x9'x9'h.  It will have a 2x4 framework, wire cage effect, to allow for air flow.




To make things a little cleared, I'm including a pic of the floor plan I did for the builder.


----------



## Devonviolet

Tonight, when we were feeding the animals, I had DH go into the hoop house with me, so I could check Falina's ligaments. Of course, Falina didn't like it. Even with him holding her head, she kept backing away. So, I finally straddled her (backwards).

I was able to bounce her, to feel the baby/babies.  I didn't feel movement, but I definitely felt bony legs.  The ligaments weren't so easy.  I felt them before, when I picked her and Ruby up at goatgurl's.  This time, I wasn't sure if I was feeling ligaments or bones.   Her udder is getting bigger, and it looks like her teats are getting bigger too.  I just pray she doesn't decide (yeah! Like she has a choice in the matter!) to have them early, in the middle of the night. 

I didn't try to check Ruby, to keep stress levels down. But, did check her udder, and it is getting bigger, as well. Her teats are bigger than Falina's. But, then she is a 2nd freshener. So, that is to be expected.


----------



## Devonviolet

Two of the walls are up, with the 3' front door framed in. We are going to build a dutch door, later.





The far side wall will be 6' wide and roll on a barn door track system. We will build that door too., to save money.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ooo! They are moving right along with it...I enjoyed the Grand tour earlier, but will be glad to physically see it, as opposed to just Imagination....


----------



## Devonviolet

You and me, both, my friend!  It would really be great, if you and 
Joyce could some day get your vehicle road worthy, find someone to mind the farm, and make a trip down here, to see it in person!


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> But, when anyone new comes on the farm, she puffs up, like this, and pretty much stays that way while they are here. As soon as the framers left for lunch, the feathers came down and she looked half this size.



Hussy!

Love seeing the barn work going so fast. Really does help to have 3 people who know what they are doing to get it done quick. Hold on Falina, 3 more days!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Looking good!!!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Mini Horses said:


> The bar is coming along nicely.


OK @Devonviolet, I think you have been holding out on us!


----------



## farmerjan

HomeOnTheRange said:


> OK @Devonviolet, I think you have been holding out on us!



I saw that but let myself allow for the mis-spelling of barn.....  maybe not?????


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

I think you may need to rethink this barn thing...  Mini Horses may be on to something!!


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> The deck is finished!!!!
> 
> After the framers left for the day, DH & I went out to look at the deck. Here is what we saw . . .
> 
> View attachment 29585
> 
> Then we got up onto the deck, and I decided to give y'all a tour of our new barn.
> 
> Here are two stalls, on the left 6' long & 5 ' wide, and my milking stall, on the right. To accommodate the milk stand and give me room on both sides, it is 5'Lx6'W.
> View attachment 29610
> 
> This is my kitchen. It will have an L-shaped counter. We already have plumbing (in the ground), for a sink, with running cold water and a gray water drain, that we will run under ground, to the drainage ditch at the road. Eventually, I would like to put a tankless water heater there. There is also a place for a full size refrigerator.
> View attachment 29611
> 
> This is the fourth stall, which can also be used for overflow hay storage. To the left of this is feed storage.
> View attachment 29612
> 
> This is hay storage 5'x9'x9'h.  It will have a 2x4 framework, wire cage effect, to allow for air flow.
> View attachment 29613
> 
> To make things a little cleared, I'm including a pic of the floor plan I did for the builder.
> View attachment 29617



Thank you for the guided tour. I stuck a quarter in the CD slot in my laptop and pressed "send". Did you get it??



Devonviolet said:


> Tonight, when we were feeding the animals, I had DH go into the hoop house with me, so I could check Falina's ligaments.
> 
> I didn't try to check Ruby, to keep stress levels down. But, did check her udder, and it is getting bigger, as well. Her teats are bigger than Falina's. But, then she is a 2nd freshener. So, that is to be expected.



Ruby says......"There she goes-playing favorites again! Hey! What about ME? Don't my ligs count too?"


----------



## CntryBoy777

We'll just have to see what the future holds, as far as a trip down there. But, if I do make it down there, I'll bring ya a whole box of these wild violets........they are everywhere around here, and will never be missed....


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Thank you for the guided tour. I stuck a quarter in the CD slot in my laptop and pressed "send". Did you get it??
> 
> No, DH just checked, it hasn't come through yet. Oh wait a minute . . .  I just heard a noise and voilá!  There it was! Got your Quarter! Thanks


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> We'll just have to see what the future holds, as far as a trip down there. But, if I do make it down there, I'll bring ya a whole box of these wild violets....View attachment 29699....they are everywhere around here, and will never be missed....


WooHoo!!!  That would be awesome!  I dream of some day, having purple violets everywhere I look in the Spring. 

So, hurry up and get that vehicle fixed, already!!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It's not about getting this one fixed, but aquiring another, Better vehicle. This is a '00 Dodge minivan, with 260,000+ on it, and a leaking head gasket. You can change the head gasket, but in doing so you change the compression of the engine....and most will blow the bottom end of the motor. I could get an engine changed, but all the other parts have 260,000miles on them too. We want to get a pickup, but less than 10yrs old is $7,000-15,000 right now. So, we'll just have to see how things work. I'd probably rent a car to travel in anyway. Right now there is still too much to do and $$ to spend, before we can seriously think about it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Wow! That vehicle has seen better days!    

I totally get too much to do, and not enough money!  This just gives us something to look forward to.


----------



## Bruce

The weekend rental of a high MPG car plus gas for it would likely not be much more than the gas for the old van anyway! 

Road trip, road trip!!! (I'll be with you in spirit)


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## Devonviolet

A lot has been happening on Devonviolet Acres, lately!!!

In addition to the barn building, that I have been chronicling, our sweet Falina brought her first, little kid buckling into the world, sometime during the night on Sunday night.
  

I won't go into all the details here, because I finally gave in and started a kidding thread. Most of you probably already know this. But in case y'all missed it. Here is the link:

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/devonviolet-acres-kidding-2017.35561/

So, this morning, as scheduled, the builders showed up, to continue work on the barn.  Since I was in the midst of caring for our sweet little kid and new mom, Falina, I didn't pay too much attention, other than that they were here.

Work continued throughout the day, and we started seeing siding and roof underlayment going on.

Today, was their longest day, at 9.75 hours! Here is what it looks like at this point. We still need to add the Galvalume sheet metal roof, when the order is ready.





Next we will add a 4x12' porch.  The door will be a Dutch door, with a transome window, above, to allow air flow. Here is a shot from inside.




We also have plans to put a window, between the door and left corner. I want to paint the walls barn red, with white trim.

Here is the back. We plan to put gutter, to catch rainwater runoff, into a water tote.  I also want to put a window on this wall.



Here are some shots of the inside:
This is the end, that the three stalls will go in.




This end will have two sliding 3' wide barn doors.




We still have more work to do. But, I feel like we got a good start, and can now build the stalls, for the girls.


----------



## Devonviolet

While, the builders were doing their thing, we got busy finishing the milk stand. Well, it didn't quite get finished. But, we made progress. Here is what we have so far. It shouldn't take us too long to finish later today.




A couple coats of sealer, and we will be finished.  Or maybe I will have DH paint the wood a pretty shade of blue. We already have a can of it in the workshop.


----------



## Baymule

This is what you moved here for. Your dreams are coming true. I am so happy for you, I know what this means for you. We have to come see you soon!


----------



## Bruce

Great progress and I see that Falina pulled a fast one on you! "You ARE going to be ready by Wednesday, SURPRISE!!!!"

I have a question though. If you are going to put in windows, why didn't you have the guys frame the walls for them? So much easier when the wall is being framed up rather than cutting out and adding later.


----------



## Mini Horses

So glad to see that your "bar"....n   is almost ready for interior dividers.    Told you it would just JUMP up there once they got the deck done.   Nice job.  

Yeah, it would have been easier for you if you had had them frame for the window, even just covering with siding for you to cut out later.   BUT you may have been waiting to find out what size they would be!!    I've done that.  Maybe a special sale or CL find that would make defining size hard at this point.   It won't be a huge issue.  

And so, as normal, Falina had NO patience or respect for what you had planned for her -- a little piece of heaven for her family.  Yep, that is what they do for us....little rascals!   Now I need to jump over to the kidding thread to see the little rascal.

Congrats.   And I see that milk will soon be your newest treat.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Great progress and I see that Falina pulled a fast one on you! "You ARE going to be ready by Wednesday, SURPRISE!!!!"
> 
> I have a question though. If you are going to put in windows, why didn't you have the guys frame the walls for them? So much easier when the wall is being framed up rather than cutting out and adding later.


Yup! You called that one, @Bruce! Falina did pull a fast one on us.    So, now she's going to have to keep her little guy in the hoop house, for a few days. We need to get three coats of the sealer on the floor where the stalls are going to be. They need a full 24 hours dry time, between coats. 

As far as the windows go, we aren't sure, exactly where we want them yet. To keep labor costs down (at $60/ hr), we wanted to keep this phase, of the barn, as simple as possible.  As it turned out, it took longer, than estimated, to do their part, and labor was $1517!    Besides, we know how to cut and frame out the hole, for the window, and we can do that any time.  And our labor cost is $0!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sure looks Good, and it is always nice to see progress so quickly, and ya don't have a single sore muscle or joint from any of it....sometimes it is so worth the $$ paid....


----------



## NH homesteader

Yikes! Wow labor cost! I wish we lived near you, my husband and his carpenter friend would have done it for a lot less than that! 

Nonetheless, it's looking good and you didn't have to break your backs doing it! You got to cuddle the baby goat instead!


----------



## Mini Horses

Labor?   Well, 3 guys, $20 p/hr each....that's fairly norm in my area for framers who know what they are doing.  Plus that's a good sized building.   Heck, my son builds house and would have wanted that from ME  -- the one who gave him life!!!  

I do get some things done by him (guilt is a wonderful thing)  if I work it right.   Seems there's a lot of barter involved, so it does "cost me".  Darned kids!!  

I like the building -- YOU will soooo enjoy it!


----------



## Mike CHS

It looks great!!!  That building is a good case to justify work smarter and not harder.


----------



## NH homesteader

When is Ruby due? She gets to be spoiled and kid in the barn, lucky her!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> It sure looks Good, and it is always nice to see progress so quickly, and ya don't have a single sore muscle or joint from any of it....sometimes it is so worth the $$ paid....


Yeah, I'm with you there, @CntryBoy777! Not a single sore muscle or joint . . . At least from building the barn. That's not to say we don't both, still have sore muscles and joints!  Just not from building the barn. 

The way I see it . . . We have to choose our battles. I have gotten really tight with my pennies, in my old age. When it$ gone, it's gone!  So, I'm trying to make it last. We could have built this barn (albeit in about 3 or so months!) But, for all the physical and emotional stress it would have put on DH, I decided this wasn't a battle we needed to fight, at this time.


----------



## Devonviolet

NH homesteader said:


> When is Ruby due? She gets to be spoiled and kid in the barn, lucky her!


Ruby is due on April 11th. She is a 2nd freshener, and isn't quite as contrary, as Falina was.    So, maybe she will actually go on her due date.      Yes, she will be the princess to christen the barn with it's first kid(s).


----------



## Bruce

Around here $20/hr won't buy even half of ONE carpenter! At least not one that knows what s/he is doing. Maybe half a "Jack of all trades" person.


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow I guess carpenters are cheaper here. I mean there are the expensive guys but plenty of decent, insured carpenters work for $20/hour here.

What did you decide to use on the wood floors?


----------



## Bruce

Guess if I need something done that I can't do myself, I better shop around! Though, at the moment, other than major repairs (sorely needed ... $$$$$$$$$) on the P&B house and barns, I don't think there is anything I might plan that I can't do.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Around here $20/hr won't buy even half of ONE carpenter! At least not one that knows what s/he is doing. Maybe half a "Jack of all trades" person.


Well, the way it breaks down, with this crew is, the boss gets $30/ hr and each of his helpers gets $15/hr.  Although I noticed the boss wasn't always there the first hour, of the day, yet we still paid $60, for that hour. Hmmmmm . . . However, they did such a good job, overall, I didn't think I should quibble over those three hours. 

This contractor was good, and I really liked him and the job he did. However, I still wrote down start and stop times each day, and lunch breaks.  When he came to us, to settle the bill. He said they had 25 hours. So I pulled out my list of start/stop times.  Mine was for 22 hours. He accepted my hours, and that saved us $180!!!  So, it doesn't hurt to be a bit OCD at times, does it?

Here in East Texas (and it may be true, of other areas), the "Jack-of-all-Trades" costs about $10/hr.  The problem we find is that they aren't all that reliable, and once here, they want to stand around and shoot the breeze. I have to stay on my sweet DH, because he has the gift of gab, and the workers are more than happy to listen to his stories, rather than work.  I tell DH, we aren't paying these guys to talk, we need them to do the harder jobs, that we can't do anymore.  He agrees, and then I catch them standing around talking again.


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow he accepted your hours? Can't complain about that!


----------



## Devonviolet

NH homesteader said:


> What did you decide to use on the wood floors?


We had them put down 3/4" treated plywood.  We will caulk all the joints, and then, at least in the stall areas, we are putting 3 coats of WaterLox resin modified tung oil sealer. It soaks into the grain vs. just coating the surface.  It does eventually wear off, but instead of having to sand it, as with polyurethane, you just clean, dry and reapply a couple coats in the worn areas. We are going to put an interior grade WaterLox sealer on our wood countertops, in the kitchen - if we ever get around to finishing those some day.


----------



## NH homesteader

I'm curious to hear how it works for you, my husband and I have been talking about what to do for flooring when we build a barn!

He also says I'm so wrong, and labor prices are higher than that. Apparently I'm out of touch with reality lol!


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, Just looked at WaterLox, new to me. I need to refinish some hardwood floors, might this be better than urethane?


----------



## Devonviolet

I found WaterLox, when we decided to undermount the sink in our island. With butcher block countertops, we knew water could soak into the end grain & ruin the wood. I found a couple comments by people, who used Waterlox & thought it did a great job soaking into the end grain and sealing the wood. So, we bought the interior grade finish, for our countertops. 

What we bought for the barn floor is the original formula.

One thing I like about WaterLox, is that it dries with zero VOC/smell, unlike some other sealers, that continue to stink long after it is applied.


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh, and BTW, if you are interested, I bought ours from: www.paintsource.net online.  If I remember correctly they had the best price.  If you call, the guy, that answers the phone, is very helpful answering questions.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like Paintsource is selling it for $11 less than the price shown on the WaterLox site. Don't know what Paintsource's shipping costs are. The WL "where to buy" links says it is sold at the lumberyard 5 miles from my house, I'll have to see what they are charging. 

I like that there is no "between coats" sanding. Big time saver there.

Of course I'll also have to do a "test" area. Product says the floor needs to be sanded down to bare wood. The finish that is on it now was put on 25 years ago. Some areas are scraped down, some still look fine. Thus I don't know just how "thick" the "good" finish is and how much work it will be to take it off. I know the fastest way is to pay someone with a big drum sander but they tend to take a lot of wood off.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, using the barn is going to have to be delayed a bit longer. I had totally not counted on the whole inside being OSB, which REEKS of high VOC chemicals, that I am highly reactive to, with my MCS (Multiple Chemical Sensitivity).  There is no way I can be in the building, for more than a couple minutes, without reacting.

So, yesterday we went to Lowe's, to buy a primer/sealer.  The Valspar Rep was in the store, so he recommended sealing all OSB with their Drywall Primer & then painting, over that, with Valspar Signature, interior paint.





With the discount coupons, that he gave us, it cost us $128!  I thought that was a great price for six gallons of paint!

Since I can't go into the barn, to paint, we hired our helper, at $10/hr, to help DH paint the inside. He was supposed to start this morning, at 8:00 AM.  But, I got a phone call at 7:00. He told me he fell off a ladder yesterday, and wouldn't be able to make it today. Yikes!  He's going to be sore for at least a few days. So, DH is going to at least try to get a started on it today.

Several years ago I read, that the reason people paint the ceiling, of their porches light blue, is that wasps (specifically Mud Dauber Wasps) don't build their nests on the porch ceiling, because they think the blue color is the sky. I've read that this also works in other enclosures.

So, I was planning to paint the ceiling, of the barn light (sky) blue.  We were in Walmart, before going to Lowe's to buy paint. I saw this plate & since I love this color blue, decided to buy the plate & have Lowe's match the color & mix the paint at 50% the color.




The girl did a trial mix, and it came out perfect!  I like it so much, we bought enough to paint the walls too!  I will then paint all trim white.


 

I know the little dab, on the can lid, looks the same color as the plate. But, she painted a paint stick, with the paint, and it is a lot lighter than the plate.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've never heard that, but if it works let me know so I can spread some Blue too.......you'll have everybody with a Zen barn....


----------



## Mike CHS

We did the Valspar primer on our shop walls which are OSB.   The change was really fast in the beginning.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> We did the Valspar primer on our shop walls which are OSB.   The change was really fast in the beginning.


That's good to know. You said, " . . .the change was really fast in the beginning."  does that mean, later on the smell came back??? Or that it went away and stayed away?

The sheet rock primer has 50G/L VOCs, which isn't a lot, but I still react. I'm hoping that once it dries, the VOCs will go away.  We have a couple 18" Turbo fans, that we will turn on to circulate air to dry it more quickly.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yup!  Once an artist, always an artist!  Even though my hands let me down, by shaking when I try to draw, paint or do calligraphy, my eye is still good & I enjoy decorating, designing & taking photos.


----------



## Mike CHS

Sorry I wasn't clear.  The smell went away and stayed gone.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear.  The smell went away and stayed gone.


Thanks for thanks for clarifying, Mike.  That's awesome news!


----------



## Bruce

That is one of the reasons I won't use OSB for anything. Noxious chemical glue holding together chips of wood. Add to that if any moisture gets in either face or any edge, the stuff swells.


----------



## Baymule

Love the color, can't wait to see the barn and your goats!


----------



## animalmom

Interesting idea on using the blue paint to discourage mud daubbers.  I may need to rethink the trim color around here, which is currently white, and go with a light blue to fool those pesky pests of which we have more than our fair share.  

Do you think it would work to deter yellow jackets and hornets?


----------



## Latestarter

Any recommendations to deter hornets and wasps, I'm all ears! I have those big red prehistoric looking wasps. as well as the typical brown hornets.


----------



## Devonviolet

As far as I know, it works for red wasps (paper wasps) mud daubers & hornets.

I would, eventually, like to paint our two porch ceilings & alll the under sides of our eves.  I already bought blue paint to paint the ceiling & inside walls of the chicken coop, which is 2×4 construction & currently painted white. We get paper wasp & mud dauber nests every summer. 

We have those same nasty red wasps, @Latestarter. Right now they don't seem to be too aggressive. Later in the Summer, they will seek you out, and sting you!  

DH & I have both gotten stung, on the hand, just being in the vacinity of their nest. One of their favorite spots, for nests, is under hand rails. So, their unsuspecting victim (ME!), uses the hand rail, to go up the stairs & gets stung.  I have also been stung in the lower leg through my (loose) pants!  GRRRRR!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

A little while ago, we returned from a nice little drive to Mineola, TX, about an hour South of us.  We went there to pick up the Galvalume, roofing metal, for the roof on our barn.

The nice Salels Rep, for the lumber yard, where we got the materials, for the barn, has been very kind, to help us find ways to keep the costs down, on building materials.

Not only did he give us a 10% discount, he also loaned us his 16' trailer, so we could go to Mineola, to pick up the 18' long sheet metal ourselves, to save the $95 delivery charge.  Wasn't that nice of him???

Their accountant sent me the paid invoices, after she charged our credit card.  I went down the list, mentally comparing their prices to Lowe's prices, for example, 4x8' 3/4" treated plywood, for the floor - $26.99. Lowe's price (if memory serves me, is about $31 per sheet).

We have stopped by the sheet metal place (ETAS), on our way through Mineola, in the past &   bought their surplus 8-12' sheets for $1.60/linear foot. So, I figured for a custom order it might be $1.75/linear foot.  Well, it was only $1.63/linear foot!  Not bad, for custom sheet metal, eh?  In addition to the sheet metal, we also got drip cap trim, and a big bag of screws.

Tomorrow, we are supposed to get a storm, with high winds. So, the contractor is letting his two workers off at about 3:00 this afternoon, so they can come over here, to put the roof on, before the storm can cause any damage, to the roofing felt & lathe strips already on the roof. They each charge $15/hr. So, it will cost us $30/hr, and they should get it done in less than 3 hours.  So, max $90, labor, to put the roof on. Not bad, eh?

So far, we are at $4861, total cost, on building the barn.  My goal is to stay under $6,000 total cost, including materials to build the 4x12' covered porch, and building up the kitchen, stalls & storage inside the barn.  I'm thinking we might just make it!!!  

Oh, and the contractor told us, if we need anymore materials - which we will, for the porch, we can let him know and he will order them, from the lumber yard, at his 30% discount, and build it ourselves, to save some money.   Sweet, huh???


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Really cool how this has all come together for you!  You're keeping to the budget and getting a pretty quick build too!   YAY!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Really cool how this has all come together for you!  You're keeping to the budget and getting a pretty quick build too!   YAY!!!



 Yes! It is very cool!!!  Before we decided to do a stick built barn, we looked at a couple of those pole barn/carport places, to see how much it would cost us to build a metal barn. To get something similar (including "Free Installation" ), it would have cost upwards of $12,000 - and that didn't include building stalls and other interior structures.

So, even though I didn't want to spend the money, I am very happy with what we are getting for the money!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Latestarter said:


> Any recommendations to deter hornets and wasps, I'm all ears! I have those big red prehistoric looking wasps. as well as the typical brown hornets.


A VACUUM works wonders, but if ya want a cheap "Knock 'em Out of the Air" safe spray, try this....buy the cheapest liquid dish soap ya can find, get a spray bottle, mix 3:1 or 4:1 mix of tap water to soap.....put water in bottle 1st, then liquid soap. When ya see them, spray them and tbey will immediately drop to the ground, they will eventually die, but a good stomp makes ya feel much Better....there isn't a chemical trail for others to follow back to ya, so will not be "Attacked". If ya can see tbe nest, just mix in a drinking glass, swirl just a bit and toss it on nest, they will Drop...mostly Dead.........sorry for the Hijack Devonviolet.


----------



## Devonviolet

No, that's fine, @CntryBoy777!  I'm always open to suggestions for getting rid of nasty wasps and hornets!!!!

What ya got for Fire Ants?  They drive us crazy around here!


----------



## CntryBoy777

There are a couple of things that work on ants....I won't mention 1 of them cause I might get in trouble with EPA...one way is to take a shovel full from one hill and place it on the other, take one from the other and put it on the 1st one. They will fight to the Death, and if it persists just repeat the action....usually within 2-3 times they will all be dead. You can also use DE and Borax. I am trying just some DE on some after disturbing nest pouring about 1/4cup of DE right in the open spot on the eggs. Will have to let ya know about that one....just in the "Testing Stage"....


----------



## Devonviolet

Hmmmm!  That's an interesting approach.  It never occurred to me that one ant hill might not get along with another.  We will have to try that!

We have tried DE . . . Nothing.  Someone told us to pour straight vinegar on the hill. It seemed to work for a while, but then they were back. Stubborn buggers!!!   

We also tried Borax in sugar syrup.  That seems to work for a while, but they eventually came back. We've even tried the special Fire Ant bait/poison.  Again, that works for a while, but they either come back, or show up someplace else.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Have your Pekins started laying yet?....getting any from the Muscovies?


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm not sure Fire Ants can be beat.  In South Carolina we used a product called Over 'n Out but that was a $10 bag I could spread around a 1/4 acre lot.  I'm not sure how much that would cost on a small farm.  It worked but a couple of years ago they changed the formula due to some EPA thing and it isn't effective anymore. I've just started pouring onthe mounds. It may not be long term but I have the satisfaction of seeing thousands of them dead.  I'm hoping if I do that enough they will move on down the road.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've seen the best results with putting a "Tiger in their Tank"....if ya can remember the commercial, ya will know the substance. Haven't found anything to beat it yet. I just don't want to get told on....


----------



## Devonviolet

Earlier this afternoon, we had a storm/cold front go over us.

We got about 0.3" of rain with that storm.  When the rain stopped, I went outside, to see the progress DH & our paid helper had made, painting the OSB inside the barn, with drywall sealer/primer.











Here is the view out the six foot door, at the end, of the building. It will have two three foot sliding barn doors


 


 

DH put the ducks and chickens back in the chicken yard, when the wind started blowing. So, when I was in the barn, and looked out the door, I could see the ducks playing in he mud.  They were having a gay old time sticking their head through the fence to get to the mud.


 


 

Here they are after I let them out to free range again






 

A little while later, it started raining again and in about 15 minutes, we got another 0.3" of rain. It was like a torrential down pour!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

I'm looking forward to tomorrow.  As @Baymule said on another thread . . . There is nothing like a BYH get together. 

Tomorrow morning, @goatgurl is coming with her dear sister, who is also a goat lover, and has LOTS of experience with goats. I have already learned lots from her.  They are going to show me how to disbud our little Woody. 

While they are here, they will also help me fine tune my milking technique.  Prior to having Falina, I never milked a goat. So, was a total novice.  Goatgurl's sister showed us her milking machine, using a hand held food vacuum sealer and a half gallon canning jar. It took us a while to get all the parts together right. But, now it seems to be working fine.  Although, I might need to fine tune my technique, as I can still hand milk out some colostrum after the machine seems to stop pulling out milk. 

This evening, Goatgurl is going to her friend's farm, where I got my five Muscovy ducks, and getting three of them for @Baymule, who will also be joining us tomorrow. She has been wanting Muscovys for quite a while now, and apparently, when she saw mine, she REALLY wanted some now!   So, Baymule and her DH will be joining us, as well.   

Since @Latestarted is getting goats really soon, and will need to know how to disbud, DH and I agreed we just HAD to invite Latestarted as well. So, we will have a BYH full house tomorrow.
  Considering we have seating for six (around our kitchen island - and no dining table) and we will have seven, of us here, it will be crowded. But, we will make it work.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's when ya throw a quilt or blanket on the ground and call it a Picnic....
As long as each has a seat to park it in....I'm sure if it makes it to the plate...it will surely make it to the mouth. Good country people are use to adjusting....
Sure hope things go well for y'all...looked like a chance of some strong storms around LS's place...keep an eye out...


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I've seen the best results with putting a "Tiger in their Tank"....if ya can remember the commercial, ya will know the substance. Haven't found anything to beat it yet. I just don't want to get told on....


Know it? My FIL used to install gas stations. He retired just before I met my wife 28 years ago. He turned 92 yesterday. They had a huge cutout of that Tiger, like 6' tall IIRC. Not sure where it went.

Gee @Devonviolet, looks like the old saying is true: "The water is muddier on the other side of the fence".

Enjoy your get together!


----------



## Baymule

Your barn is looking good! Can't wait to see it tomorrow! And your ducks, and your goats, and little Woody, and the BYH bunch too!!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> That's when ya throw a quilt or blanket on the ground and call it a Picnic....
> As long as each has a seat to park it in....I'm sure if it makes it to the plate...it will surely make it to the mouth. Good country people are use to adjusting....
> Sure hope things go well for y'all...looked like a chance of some strong storms around LS's place...keep an eye out...


Yeah, that's about the time the aerobic septic discharge sprayers go off!    Fear not . . . we have a couple folding bar stools thar we can use, plus a slightly lower stool that DH can sit on. He is 6'2" tall, so he can sit on that & still reach his food. 

I checked weather.com future radar & it was showing the storms should get to us around 10:45, which means @Latestarter should get it around midnight, since it looks like its a slow moving storm.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I went back into your thread and saw the earlier post. The work is moving right along, and I was askin' ya while ya was in the bldg....whether the primer was working on the Fumes, or were ya holdin' your breath?....it was while I was reading it, so I don't think ya heard me....
...those ducks just Love the water.......and really get energized when it is Everywhere...
Are your ducks laying yet?


----------



## Devonviolet

Sorry @CntryBoy777, I missed your question (the one you asked under your breath, while you were reading my post ).  If you mean did I hold my breath, while painting, I didn't do the painting.  I learned, the hard way, that I react, to the fumes (with 0 VOC paint) when it's wet. Once the paint is dry, I'm fine, with no reaction.

With the drywall primer, I did not do the painting, and the barn door openings don't have doors yet, so there was lots of ventilation.  Although I must say, when I went in there after the OSB was dry, I did not notice any smell or reaction.

Yeah, our ducks LOVE their water.  It is so much fun to watch them bathe in the pool. I think they like to play in the mud, even more than in the pool!    

We have been getting duck eggs for a while now.  We consistently get  4 eggs a day. I suspect that we are only getting eggs from the Pekins right now.  We have four Pekin hen's and one drake.

There was no way to know how old the Muscovy's were, as they had been in a very large building 50 or 60 feet square, and several hundred ducks. @goatgurl tells me she counted and the total count is over 400. But, she also has quite a few that live more free, on the outside of the barn and fenced enclosure. I think many of the hen's were young. We have 3 Muscovy hens and 2 drakes.

You didn't ask, but we haven't noticed any difference in flavor, between our chicken eggs and duck eggs.  All of our eggs have a nice, dark orange yolk.  The only real difference we notice, is that the duck yolks are bigger. Having a larger egg yolk could account for bakers thinking duck eggs make better baked goods.


----------



## CntryBoy777

On the egg front...a chicken egg is of an acid base, and a duck egg is alkaline based...that is the difference in baking. It is actually the chemical reactions of each.
I was just wondering if the primer was working for ya...I knew that you didn't roll it, cause ya said the hired hand and DH did. Glad that it makes ya more comfortable so quick after applying it. Hope you all have a really good time there today, if I was closer I would certainly drop by....tell all that I said Hi........


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, the party is over, and DH and I are basking in the afterglow of the absolutely best of fellowship with amazing friends and fellow BYH'ers.

We started with a tour, of the buildings and animals, ending with Falina, Woody and Ruby. First I took the girls out and tied them up, so they could graze, while we passed Woody around, so everyone could cuddle him.

Next I got my milking supplies and we got Falina up on the milk stand, so I could show them how I have been milking her. @goatgurl's sister brought me a smaller syringe, as the 60cc syringe was too big for Falina, as a first freshener. This worked better, and they showed me a better way to hand milk, than I was doing, which seems to be more effective.  We ended up with a full quart, of milk, which was very encouraging.

Next Goatgurl brought out her disbudding box and using our new dehorning iron, showed us how she disbuds kids.

Then we discussed castrating Woody. @Baymule knows how to do the cut & remove process, and Goatgurl does the banding. We were going to do the banding.  Goatgurl thought she brought the banding equipment, but couldn't find it in the truck. So, it was decided that Baymule would cut him instead. So, the deed was done, and Woody was put in with Falina to nurse, none the worse for wear.

Once all that was done, we headed inside for lunch. Here is the menu:
Pork Roast
Pork Gravy
Armenian Pilaf
Salad with shredded carrots, thinly sliced onions, walnuts, CranRaisins, Jicama, tomatoes, Romaine Lettuce
Home made Ranch salad dressing
And
Dessert was Blueberry Cobbler with Oatmeal Crumble, brought by Baymule
And
Bryer's Vanilla ice, brought by @ Latestarter
Of course no Southern meal can be served without Sweet Tea

 I'm not mentioning any names, but there were several second helpings of Rice Pilaf and gravy.    I intentionally made a double batch & was able to send home leftovers. 

I was absolutely stuffed. THEN, my DH served up the Blueberry Cobler!  YUM!!!!!

Then, sadly it was time for Goatgurl and her sister to head out, as they have a 3-1/2 hour drive and still had chores to do, once home. So, multiple hugs all around, and they were finally on their way.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sounds like a good time was had by all.....well....maybe Woody wouldn't agree with that.


----------



## NH homesteader

How old is Woody? Isn't he young to be wethered already?


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> @goatgurl tells me she counted and the total count is over 400.


How the heck do you count 400 ducks?? I can only count my 12 hens when they are eating the scratch or BOSS I've spread around.



Devonviolet said:


> So, the deed was done, and Woody was put in with Falina to nurse, none the worse for wear.


In the long run (short run???) I think the cut and remove causes less discomfort for the poor boy. IIRC, once you have it down, only a couple of minutes needed. The band puts pressure on for some time and the entire process takes weeks.


----------



## Devonviolet

NH homesteader said:


> How old is Woody? Isn't he young to be wethered already?


I asked about that, and @goatgurl, @Baymule and goatgurl's sister all felt the sooner the better, as when they get older, the connective tissue is tougher & harder to cut through. I'm not sure about with banding.

Be that as it may, my little Woody is now a wether.


----------



## NH homesteader

Gotcha. He won't even complain about it tomorrow, I'm sure! I've never seen a goat wethered but I've seen pigs castrated (same method). They hate being restrained more than the actual cutting.

Your lunch sounds delicious, btw!!


----------



## Baymule

Lunch WAS delicious and the company was fantastic! We all had a great time. We all got a Goat 101 education on disbudding, milking and wethering. @Latestarter got up close and paid attention as he will be a goat owner soon!  Such a sharing of camaraderie  and information!

@goatgurl brought us a trio of chocolate Muscovies, only the trio included one ugly drake and one bee-yoo-tee-full hen that tagged along as extras. DH said "I thought we were only getting THREE ducks! There's FIVE in there!" But good sport that he is in supporting me in my madness, he pitched in and we finished a quick built pen for them when we got home.

@Devonviolet 's barn is coming along nicely. She is so excited and gave us the special preview tour, showing us where everything is going to go. Looking out the door, there is a gorgeous view of the neighbors hay field, so peaceful!  Watching her milk Falina was so cool! Her DH built her a super nice milking stand, it's a work of goat art, for sure! Falina hopped up on it like a goat that knows what she is doing. To hear Devonviolet tell it, just a week or two ago, she could barely touch Falina, now she is milking Falina! Way to go, Devonviolet sure has tamed her down.

We all had a good time. Good friends, good food, pretty goats, pretty ducks, life just doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure glad it went so well for all there, sounds like a "Grand Ole Time" was had by all....and my goodness what a "Spread" ya described there....I wouldn't have been able to move after just sampling everything. I know it was sure Good tho......... @Baymule I'm surprised ya didn't put the other 2 in the back of LS's truck and tell him they were a "House-warming Gift".........ya could've pulled it off for just a bit and a Laugh. I sure hope someone decided to take a couple of pics with all that were there.....


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes, it was a "Grand Ole Time" .  

@Baymule _was_ surprised, when she asked for 3 ducks & saw 5 ducks in the cage. She was sure onboard, though,cwhen she heard the "ugly" one was to be butchered.  

Sorry, @CntryBoy777, I was too busy experiencing the moment to think about taking photos.  I think@Baymule got a photo of her DH holding little Woody, though.

When I went out to milk Falina tonight, i picked up Woody, to check his missing manhood, and he laid across my lap, and fell asleep in my arms. Oh my gosh! It was SO sweet!!!   I didn't want to put him down.


----------



## Latestarter

OK, so I casually mentioned to the group that there is a nice cook out planned for over at my place this summer. Looking to get the same crowd back together again and maybe add a few others to the mix... We'll get dates published after all my soon to happen travels are finished.


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps that ugly drake is actually a cygnet.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya gotta be careful with those "Open Invitations" LS....ya never know just Who may show up for it....


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> OK, so I casually mentioned to the group that there is a nice cook out planned for over at my place this summer. Looking to get the same crowd back together again and maybe add a few others to the mix... We'll get dates published after all my soon to happen travels are finished.


How much fence will you need installed while they are there?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Perhaps that ugly drake is actually a cygnet.



Nope. It is obvious that he is a drake. Just ugly. LOL



CntryBoy777 said:


> Ya gotta be careful with those "Open Invitations" LS....ya never know just Who may show up for it....



Y'all coming?



Bruce said:


> How much fence will you need installed while they are there?



suggests the guy who ain't gonna show up.........


----------



## Baymule

We got a duck egg this morning!


----------



## Baymule

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/update-my-first-baby-is-here-new-pic-pg3.7287/page-3

@animalmom posted this on another thread and I thought it suitable to post here. @Devonviolet I was telling you this morning that you could diaper little Woody and bring him in the house.......and then THIS popped up, courtesy of animalmom! Here ya' go!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> Y'all coming?


Ya just never Know....depends on many things, but ya never know...


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> View attachment 30127
> 
> 
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/update-my-first-baby-is-here-new-pic-pg3.7287/page-3
> 
> @animalmom posted this on another thread and I thought it suitable to post here. @Devonviolet I was telling you this morning that you could diaper little Woody and bring him in the house.......and then THIS popped up, courtesy of animalmom! Here ya' go!


Yeah, and what did I say?  "Not gonna happen!"    That sure is tempting, though!


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> Yeah, and what did I say?  "Not gonna happen!"    That sure is tempting, though!


Yeah, you did, but _only because you thought you'd have goat berries to clean up! _This cool diaper trick catches the berries and tinkle, keeps your floors clean, and you can cuddle Woody in the comfort of your recliner. You know you want to.......


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Yeah, you did, but _only because you thought you'd have goat berries to clean up! _This cool diaper trick catches the berries and tinkle, keeps your floors clean, and you can cuddle Woody in the comfort of your recliner. You know you want to.......


Yeah, like I said . . . It sure is tempting!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Hey, looking at the link, for the cute diapered kid goat . . . Did you read the comments?  What's notable is not the comments. But, the people who made the comments. There are several people, whom I have never seen here, on BYH, who have 2,000+ comments, but ZERO likes.   How can someone, on BYH make that many comments and get zero likes????  I just thought it was really weird!   They aren't lurkers or hackers, are they?  @Latestater????


----------



## Goat Whisperer

That was in the "olden days" @Devonviolet !

That was before the forum had this format and their were no like options. Some of them were great folks!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Fun fact, BYH was BYCows at one point


----------



## NH homesteader

When did the rest of us crazy non-cow people become accepted? Lol


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> When did the rest of us crazy non-cow people become accepted? Lol


Crashed the party?



Baymule said:


> suggests the guy who ain't gonna show up.........



Well, you know, I've not yet seen my engraved invitation. But IF I got one and IF I were there, I would help Joe and the rest of you build fence!! Your DH can supervise as I'm assuming his shoulder won't be up to fence work.



Baymule said:


> Yeah, you did, but _only because you thought you'd have goat berries to clean up! _This cool diaper trick catches the berries and tinkle, keeps your floors clean, and you can cuddle Woody in the comfort of your recliner. You know you want to.......


Saaaay, that could work on children as well!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

NH homesteader said:


> How old is Woody? Isn't he young to be wethered already?


I cut ours around 8 weeks. Haven't done it that young before.


----------



## Latestarter

Bruce said:


> Well, you know, I've not yet seen my engraved invitation. But IF I got one and IF I were there, I would help Joe and the rest of you build fence!! Your DH can supervise as I'm assuming his shoulder won't be up to fence work.


  Man... you mean to tell me engraved invites are now a requirement?


----------



## Baymule

Latestarter said:


> Man... you mean to tell me engraved invites are now a requirement?


Only for Bruce. So send him one!


----------



## Devonviolet

DH went out to feed animals this morning. As soon as he got out there, he called me to tell me he couldn't find Woody. 

Then he looked in the hay tub, and there he was - sound asleep!


----------



## Mini Horses

Well here's a little tip....my kids LOVE to get in the hay tubs & sleep.  Then, they wake up, stand, PEE & POOP...yes, in the tub.

Now, any hay is wasted & does don't want to eat from it again until scrubbed out.   I've tried a couple tubs to hope they'd use one to sleep.  NO -- three tubs & three beds.


----------



## CntryBoy777

He was probably looking for what he "Lost" the other day...or was Hiding so he wouldn't lose anything Else...


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Only for Bruce. So send him one!


Yeah, I'm kind of a Drama Diva. Everything is always about me, me, me! 

Or not.


----------



## Devonviolet

We drove to Sulphur Springs, this afternoon. On the way back, we watched these thunder heads build. Fortunately, they were moving East, so we never got any rain.  As the sky darkened, we could see multiple lightening flashes.










I was standing at the end, of our driveway, to take these pictures. It's kinda hard to see, since the sun was going down & it was getting dark out. If you look left, you see our road go approximately 1/4 mile, and see this:



If you look right, you see the road go about 1/8 mile, until it takes a sharp right. Another gravel road "T's" almost right at our driveway


----------



## Bruce

I bet someone got a lot of rain from that!


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes they did!

Back in the about 1980, when I lived in Lake Worth, TX, we had big, puffy, thunder clouds, similar to these, only much bigger, going thousands of feet up into the Western sky.  I remember standing in the back yard, looking West, watching the clouds boil upwards, thinking I had never seen anything like it. It was amazing!

As the afternoon progressed into evening, the sky turned from puffy white clouds, into dark, almost black clouds. The wind started blowing and the rain started pouring down.  My then husband and I stood at the dining room window, watching the lightening turn green, which we knew indicated conditions were right for a tornado.  

We had two huge non-bearing Mulberry trees about 10 feet from the back of the house.  The wind was so strong, one of the 8" main branches (coming off the trunk) was swinging back and forth.  When the sky started pretty much staying green all the time, from constant lightening flashes, we got the kids up, put their shoes on and took them into the crawl space under the house. No sooner had we sat with our backs to the 8' long foundation, to the brick fireplace, than we started hearing winds like a freight train going past our house.  Then the hail and heavy rains started pelting the garage door.

The freight train winds and rain lasted for about five minutes. Then . . . total silence.  So, we came out from under the house and peeked outside. The rain had stopped, so we went out into the front yard.  I was barefoot, and it felt like I was walking on a sopping wet sponge. The sky was totally clear and full of stars!  The house was brick, was intact, and there was no damage to the roof. 

The next morning, when I went to the grocery store, I could see tire tracks, in the 25 foot green space, on the side of the highway, where a car had driven off the road and hit a stockade fence.  It apparently was on the road when the storm hit.  

Later we learned that a tornado had touched down, in a trailer park, just a half mile from our house, and destroyed several trailers!  We were very blessed that night!  My neighbor, who grew up in "Tornado Alley" in the Texas Panhandle, had never taken cover from a tornado.  That night she and her husband took cover in a hallway, without windows, and pulled a mattress over them and their cats.  This was the first time in her life she thought their house was going to be hit by a tornado.  

That 8" Mulberry branch broke off, right at the trunk! We found it on the patio the next day and were very lucky, that it didn't crash into the dining room window, that we had been looking out of, before the worst of the storm hit!


----------



## Bruce

And still etched into your memories like it was yesterday!


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh, and the next day, we learned that a tornado went through the Colonial Golf Course, in Fort Worth.  There was (I think) a long driveway, lined, on either side, with 100 year old pecan trees.  About 50 of those trees were uprooted by the tornado.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> And still etched into your memories like it was yesterday!


Boy, you've got _that_ right!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

One thing is sure, when ya experience such, ya are never the same person ya were Before the experience.....I guess that is why I drive people "Crazy" with such weather stuff, but things can change very suddenly.


----------



## Latestarter

That storm you saw move east hit me. Very heavy rain with thunder and lightning, but it only lasted about 20 minutes and then moved further east and north. The huge line that moved through Texas causing all the damage down south and up in the pan handle basically gave me another 30 minutes of heavy rain and wind yesterday morning around 5:30am. This morning the wind has been blowing pretty good and it was cold... I had to close the window at the head of my bed because it felt like I was laying in front of an open freezer with a fan blowing on me. One in the afternoon now and the temp is still in the low 60s here. I'm wearing a long sleeved faux turtleneck...   Much changed from the cold weather guy I used to be...   I refuse to turn the heat on though! NOT happening!


----------



## Devonviolet

I wondered where the rain line was.  I'm glad there wasn't a tornado or hail in those clouds!

We have some wind today too.  This morning was chilly and the wind made it even colder when I was out milking Falina.  She is such a sweetie, and so patient with me, as I learn to milk her.  If you think about it, we are really _both_ first fresheners.


----------



## Baymule

We got 3/4" yesterday morning, today had been cool, windy and sunny. Been working in the garden. We got feed sacks cut open and wiggled under the cow panel tomato trellis and mulch shoveled over the feed sacks to hold them down. I planted 2 double rows of okra, 32' long and set out 30 tomato plants, but not in the trellis. The trellis are ready to plant, 2 double rows 32' long and 2 double rows 16' long. But now I am tired, drinking ice tea!


----------



## Bruce

Must be you like okra! Not something I've ever learned to like.


----------



## Devonviolet

It's an acquired taste. My favorite way to eat it is fried. 

I sure plan to plant some in my garden this summer!!!


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> It's an acquired taste.


So is gin. I've never bothered to acquire a taste for that either


----------



## NH homesteader

I've never had okra. What does it taste like?


----------



## CntryBoy777

There is a major difference in the taste, depending on how it is cooked. I will eat most any way it is used, but I don't prefer pickled okra. Most fry it....wash it, cut the ends off, put in a milk egg mixture, toss in a bag with cornmeal, salt, pepper, and tablespoon of flour...when coated and oil reaches 350-375° drop them in, when they float they are done...extra crispy just a little longer. Some skillet fry it like stir-fry with onions. You can boil it too, and it will get slimy, unless ya put some tomatoes with it. It isn't a bad taste, it can get chewy if pods are too big...they become fibrous.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for reminding me @CntryBoy777 !! I used to can okra, tomatoes, onion and celery all together in pint jars. It sure was good! I'll have to can some this summer.


----------



## Baymule

NH homesteader said:


> I've never had okra. What does it taste like?


Okra loves heat. It won't grow where it snows 24 months of the year. No wonder you never had any.


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## Bruce

I guess if you move to TN you'll have to learn to like it.


----------



## NH homesteader

I don't know, it doesn't get too hot in the mountains of eastern TN either (compared to most southern areas anyway).


----------



## Baymule

I think okra will grow in TN. @Mike CHS have you planted okra?


----------



## CntryBoy777

It will grow til Frost, and I would think it will grow over there. If ya get an heirloom seed ya can leave the last pods on the stalk to dry, collect them, and plant them next yr. Most are disease and insect resistant due to the hairy spines that cover it. It is usually found in any gumbo or jambalaya recipe and used widely in creole cooking.


----------



## NH homesteader

Well if we move (DH says I need to stop saying "if" but I am going to keep saying it lol), I'll have to try growing it. I have a recipe for rabbit and squirrel gumbo somewhere lol


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've never cooked rabbit, but have cooked squirrel several ways...just make sure ya brine it...otherwise ya might as well be eating a leather belt....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> Thanks for reminding me @CntryBoy777 !! I used to can okra, tomatoes, onion and celery all together in pint jars. It sure was good! I'll have to can some this summer.


A quart jar of it, a chicken, and a crockpot and some rice to put it all on is a really good meal....


----------



## Devonviolet

NH homesteader said:


> I don't know, it doesn't get too hot in the mountains of eastern TN either (compared to most southern areas anyway).


I used to grow okra in South Central PA, which is further North than TN. First planting day is mid April to May 1st.  First frost is end of September. So I'm thinking okra should grow, even in the mountains of TN.



CntryBoy777 said:


> There is a major difference in the taste, depending on how it is cooked. I will eat most any way it is used, but I don't prefer pickled okra. Most fry it...


Thanks for the recipe for cooking fried okra.  It makes me want to grow okra even more now!!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Yup if it grows there it'll grow in eastern TN! I'll try it out!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, one other thing, don't use olive oil with it in frying, the oil will burn before the okra does...I like the darker pcs.....milk egg mix is like french toast batter....
You can cut your okra crosswise and freeze it in baggies, thaw it and then batter and fry it. Just aids in the speed, and the pcs will stick less together. If already breaded, the breading gets soggy thawing, and it just becomes a mess. Just a tip from experience, I've been around it since I was wee-high to a grasshopper....


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Thanks for reminding me @CntryBoy777 !! I used to can okra, tomatoes, onion and celery all together in pint jars. It sure was good! I'll have to can some this summer.


M-M-M-M . . . That sounds really good!      I can't eat it though, because I'm sensitive to tomatoes.


----------



## Devonviolet

A while back, I found five roosters ganging up on one hen. So. DH and I decided it was time to lock the 12 Buff Brahma Roos in the back 18x 8 foot chicken run. The plan was to butcher them as soon as we could find the time.

Lately we have been hearing more and mor scuffles between the Roos.  It seems one of the more mature/aggressive birds would start it and the others would join in. Several times we would find the one being picked on, in a corner, with its head sticking through the fence, into the goat yard, with its wings fluffed out.  At first, when DH told me about it, I thought it was weird. Then the next day when I saw it, I realized it was protecting its head (from being pecked), by putting it through the fence, and it's body, by putting,them away from the body, so the other Roos couldn't peck it.

So, yesterday, we picked the 6 biggest Roos, that had the most black tail feathers, and seemed most aggressive to the other Roos.  I had also wanted to butcher one,of the Muscovy drakes. But, past experience told us, if we tried butchering six Roos AND one big duck, it would be too much for us in one session. Once we had butchered 4 and had two hanging, waiting to be dunked & plucker, we decided to get one more, so the next time, we would have 5 Roos and a duck, to butcher.

As always, it started off well enough. But, by the time we got to the last bird. It was getting harder on the back and feet and we were really slowing down.

After we butchered last time, we knew we needed a bigger pot to dunk the birds in. I wanted to buy at least a 40 quart a stainless steel
pot, but after looking around I learned that one that big could cost $100+!  After asking around, I learned that a local Mexican restaurant, was selling aluminum pots in their store.  So, we stopped in and were told a 50 qt pot was $50. I asked,for the manager & offered her $40 for the pot. To my shock, she accepted my offer!!!

So we used the new pot yesterday, and it made a huge difference. It was so much easier to dunk the I whole bird. In the past, it seemed the legs needed more time, in the hot water, to make it easy to peel the skin.  Y'all may have already firgured this out, but as I dunked the first bird, it occurred to me that if I dunked the bird's feet first, it would make it easier to peel the legs. I ended up dunking it 30 times, and then dunked the bird for about ten second, which made it easy to pull feathers.

Things are a lot quieter in the roo run now.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I promise when I come to visit to not Complain about anything, so I won't be Dunked, Plucked, and Butchered.....


----------



## Devonviolet

Just make sure you don't gang up on my hens, with the other roosters, and you will be safe!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Darned roos!!   They do have some bad habits.

Did you buy these to butcher?   12 seems like a lot -- just wondering if it was a batch of straight run, or.....   I have some excess roos right now and hate the thought of the "job".  Work schedule gives them a 2-4 week reprieve but, gotta do it! 

I have one broody now, #2 & #3 seems to be thinking that way, will know in a couple days.   If so, I'll put eggs under and hatch.  That will create a Fall butcher for roos and new pullets for the laying bunch.    Butchering is not the fun part, for sure.   I'm the only one here, so it is also a mess to do just a few birds at a time but, we know there are limits to how many we can do at a time.
I'll probably do 6 at a time and skin them.   I really don't like to do the hens --- sentimental.    BUT mean roo -- BAM!

This reminds me of when I was a kid and we visited grandparents in WV.  They'd have a big dinner which often included a freshly butchered chicken.   Grab one & do the deed.   No freezer or even frig there.....OK, that was 60+ yrs ago  but, still fresh.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Did you buy these to butcher? 12 seems like a lot -- just wondering if it was a batch of straight run, or.....


Yes, I did buy them to butcher. They were straight run. Out of 15 birds I got 12 Roos.  I didn't really plan to wait this long to butcher, but they are heritage birds, and they didn't mature as fast as I thought they would. 



Mini Horses said:


> I have one broody now, #2 & #3 seems to be thinking that way, will know in a couple days. If so, I'll put eggs under and hatch.


Last Summer, I had about 4 hen's that went broody. However, we butchered some of them last fall.  I can't remember which ones, of the remaining hens are the broody ones.  

Right now I have plenty of active layers.  What I really want is a broody duck. I think we are getting eggs from all 7 of our duck hen's.  We have 7 hen's and usually get 5 or 6 eggs a day, from the ducks.  They are all young ducks. So, I'm not expecting them to be broody any time soon.  Maybe later in the Summer, I will try leaving eggs in one of their nests, and see if one of them starts setting.


----------



## Mini Horses

If a hen goes broody, duck eggs for her.      I've seen hens do well -- nervous when duckling young'uns go into water and don't scratch ... but, she will hatch them and be a mom.

Some of my layers are going into 3rd yr  this Fall.   That means I need some new pullets coming along.   Besides, a hen & her chicks are just so cute!!   Any excess pullets can sell.   Do we EVER get that??


----------



## CntryBoy777

What is the oldest rooster that you have butchered and ate? Just wondering at what age when it is no longer usable as food.


----------



## Mini Horses

Since most are "excess" from hatches, they are normally several months.   But all are usable -- some just get to be stewed, not fried.  Tenderness.    The tenseness at butchering can affect the tenderness of even a young one.   Hanging upside down first, wings contained, can help sooth them.      There's always dog & cat food.  For me, I'd say 1.5 yr oldest.  It was great chicken and dumplings.       Ducks -- those duck hunters don't check a birth certificate before shooting.     That's my thought process. 

Truly, I haven't been butchering birds for over 5 yrs as I have kept hens who lived out life.   This year that butchering begins again.   It's not a fun thing for me but, gotta do if you hatch em.  

Had a friend who yrs back would dispatch the entire flock of layers at one time, replacing all.   They would have 4-6 people come to help & split the birds among all when done.  We were looking at 50-75 at once.  Got done, all had chicken to go.


----------



## Devonviolet

I finally remembered to take the bathroom scale out to the feed shed today. It has a nice, level wood floor, which makes using the scale easier.

So, today Woody weighs 18 pounds! Up ten pounds since he was born. He will be 3 weeks old on Monday!




Here's mother & son enjoying some grass



Ruby is due on Tues., which means she could kid any day now. I bounced her & didn't get any movement, but did feel legs.
@goatgurl says all of her does are going about 3 days early this year.

Here's @animalmom's favorite (Ruby) [off in the distance] out browsing with Falina & Woody this afternoon. . .












I mentioned her lopsided udder to goatgurl, and she said she noticed it on another doe. Then it occurred to her, that both (including Ruby) does were first fresheners last year, both had singles & both kids nursed on the bigger side. So, that probably explains why Ruby is lopsided.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> What is the oldest rooster that you have butchered and ate? Just wondering at what age when it is no longer usable as food.





Mini Horses said:


> For me, I'd say 1.5 yr oldest. It was great chicken and dumplings.



Last summer we butchered a couple 2 yr old roos & 5 Guineas. We slow cooked them all, in the crock pot. The roos made tasty soup. Even after slow cooking, the Guineas were tough & rubbery. I doubt we will ever have Guineas again.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They all look to be enjoying themselves on that green grass. Woody seems to be growing rather nicely too. I think he is waiting for his playmate to get there as much as you are.


----------



## Baymule

Your straight run sounds like my straight run.....WAAAAAAY too many roosters! I'll never order straight run again! Sure, I have jars of canned chicken that makes chicken salad soooo easy, and chicken mole' and chicken and dumplings......but straight run? never again.

You should try canning some of the meat. It makes quick meals super easy.

Poor Ruby....she has lopsided boobies.  Then you have to go and embarrass her by broadcasting pictures all over the net.....poor Ruby!!


----------



## Mini Horses

IMO  "straight run" from hatcheries means "straight run" those roos left from sexing pullets......to that large tub for shipping to unwary customers, they need to go somewhere.

That's why I feel hatching from home gives you decent results.  If I just take fertile eggs to an incubator or hen, I'm feeling I won't get a worse ratio.  If I order, I ask for pullets.  Even then, if not color sexable,  you may well get a roo or three.  Plus they generally replace or refund for boys.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> If a hen goes broody, duck eggs for her.      I've seen hens do well -- nervous when duckling young'uns go into water and don't scratch ... but, she will hatch them and be a mom.



Better than a chick raised by a mother duck that takes all the babies into the water!


----------



## animalmom

Love that Ruby!  Yeah, that other girl is nice too.  Woody is a hunk.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Better than a chick raised by a mother duck that takes all the babies into the water!


Yeah, that would be kinda hard on the chicks!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

animalmom said:


> Love that Ruby!  Yeah, that other girl is nice too.  Woody is a hunk.


   Somehow I thought you might say that!!!!     Personally, I'm kinda partial to Falina. But, ya know what "they" say . . . To each his/her own!!  


Our little Woody is growing up fast.  He's getting heavier in the arms, when I pick him up to cuddle him.   I'm going to have to start keeping a chair near by, so he can sit in my lap. 

He just started something that is so cute, but I know it won't be cute for long . . . He wants to stand up and put his hooves up on our legs.  That's cute now, but when he is 125 pounds it won't be so cute!  So, we are putting a stop to it now!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I used to go out and sit with the Boys on the deck of their bldg, and rub, scratch, and talk to them....but, now it is seen as a Challenge and try to get me to Play with them on their "Terms". I've had to stop doing it for that reason. I can still rub Comet, but Lightning only allows pats on the back or rump.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yesterday, when I was sitting with the girls & Woody, I noticed how long the weeds & Rye had gotten. The lawn around the house was getting long too. 

So, after church today, DH & I finally decided, since it's supposed to rain tomorrow night we needed to get the back pasture & green space between us & the farmer's field.

This is the green space:



 


 

This is the back pasture. It. Looks so nice when it is freshly mowed:


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looking really Good....I like the fields when they are mowed too. Everytime that I do, I tell myself that I oughta hit some golf balls....I haven't swung a club in 20yrs or so. I never was a good player on a course, but I sure like hitting some shots. The rye grass in the field is getting tall and thick. I like watching it moving with the wind, too.


----------



## Devonviolet

The ryegrass, in our green space had gotten to about 30" tall!  In the past, every Spring, it was a major undertaking, using the weed eater, to chew away at it (bit by bit), and then follow with the lawn mower.

This time, with the garden tractor, and the extra power, the 24 HP motor afforded me, I was able to cut through the tall grass, with it set to the highest setting (7). Granted, I had to make several passes, on progressively shorter settings. I couldn't have done it so quickly without the garden and tractor.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's always nice when we have equipment that can work and help us to get jobs done!  Sure makes the work a lot more pleasant, too.   I sweep the heavy areas and put that grass in the chicken pens....they love it.    Pigs used to get it almost every day as I kept a heavily grassed area fenced just for that purpose.  Helped with feed, they loved the fresh grass.....the area looked a little weird as only a couple strips a day got mowed LOL.

My goats get the cuttings sometimes...depends on the rain & their pasture growth.  Next wkend I plan to do some honeysuckle fine, underbrush cutting.   They will be excited to get those!  Soon I will take does to their browse and leave the kids behind.


----------



## Devonviolet

Our goats and chickens love the cuttings, as well.   DH went to the green spaces where the cut grass was the thickest, and raked some for the goats and chickens.  They LOVE this cut grass!

When the farmer cuts the field, there is always hay/Sorgham left in the field.  DH always goes out into the field, and "gleans" from the cuttings left behind.

Now that the Spring growth is under control, we will start mowing parts, with the push mower, with the bagger on.  When the goats and chickens see the bagger come off the mower, they get very excited, and rush to the fence, to get in on the treat.


----------



## Baymule

I look with admiration at your rye grass that is so tall and thick that it must be mowed. Our beach sand is so "pore" (said with Southern drawl) that the rye grass I planted is thin, spindly and only about 6" tall.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I look with admiration at your rye grass that is so tall and thick that it must be mowed. Our beach sand is so "pore" (said with Southern drawl) that the rye grass I planted is thin, spindly and only about 6" tall.


Thanks, Bay. Ryegrass does grow well here.  All the rye we broadcast, last January, is growing on the fringes of the woods.  I made sure to broadcast seeds where we cut back the small trees and bushes, last Fall.  It is now growing nicely, even where the trees shade the area. I'm loving the Arrowleaf Clover, that I broadcast, as well.

Actually, Falina and Ruby were really enjoying the clover yesterday, when I had them out browsing!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Everything we have really Love the ryegrass, we have to take it to the chickens and ducks, they just devour it. The goats get it in their pen and when they walk. They all love the crimson clover too....


----------



## Baymule

Looks like that storm is slamming you about now! 2 funnel clouds spotted in my county, but on the south end, we're on the north end!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Y'all be careful out that way!


----------



## Devonviolet

We have been wanting to fence the area between our house & the animal pens, so the chickens & ducks can free range, with us not worrying, where they are.

Last Winter, we put in about 80 feet of fencing between our property & the farmer's field.

About a month ago, we started the fence between the front porch & the workshop. We put in 2 H-posts 10 feet apart, for a 10 foot gate (actually 2-5 foot gates), so we can drive our truck through, for loading hay into our canvas garage.

The ducks & turkey have been wandering into our neighbor's woods, while free ranging & we have lost the turkey twice, when she went looking for a mate.   The Pekins disappeared yesterday . . . AGAIN!  So, I told DH we really needed to put top priority on finishing the fence!

The weather forcast, for today was for thunderstorms after 3:00. So, we got out there hoping to finish hanging the fence before the rain.

We worked hard, but 3:00 came & went, with no rain. We finally finished at around 4:15 and still no rain. But, the humidity was really high & the thunder was getting closer.






We didn't have time to make 2 - 5' gates. So,on the left side, we ran the fencing over the H-post across the gate opening, with 2 - T-posts, to support 10 feet of welded wire fencing. At the "open" end, we attached a 2×4 to the fencing. We will make a simple latch, top & bottom, for when the animals are out in the side yard.  When the aren't out, we will loosely loop the fencing around, and leave it open, as shown in this photo:




The next to the last phase of this fencing project will be the 15' space between the back, right corner of the workshop and the left corner of the chicken yard. That will have a 6' gate, so we can drive the garden tractor into the barnyard.

All together we are going to have to build 4 gates, for this fenced area.

We decided to hustle & feed the animals early.  Good thing we did.  As we headed for the house it started sprinkling. By 5:30, it was POURING!!  Within 10 minutes, we had 1/2" in the rain gauge.

@Baymule texted me at 7:45 & asked if we were getting hammered yet. She said the weather radar showed it right over us. I said no, but we could hear the thunder getting closer to us.  Then, a large storm went over us, around 8:00, and lasted for about 45 minutes. I checked a while ago, and we had 1.6" in the rain gauge.

According to the weather report on the news tonight, it looks like we are going to have about 4+ hours of heavy rain. It will be interesting to see how much is in the gauge in the morning.


----------



## Devonviolet

It's 1:25 AM, and I'm sitting here listening to a thunderstorm rage, with pounding rain. I have my Maine Coon kitty in my lap, just shaking like a leaf. He is petrified by thunderstorms, and has been since he was a kitten.

I checked the rain gauge, with the flashlight, a while ago, and there were 3 inches in it. The max it holds is 5 inches, so I may have to go out in the rain, to empty it before I go back to bed.


----------



## Devonviolet

I checked the rain gauge around 3:00 AM, and it had 4-1/2" in it! So, we got 1-1/2 inches of rain in an hour and a half!  So, I put on a pair of Crocks & waded through the running eater, at the bottom, of the back porch stairs, to empty the rain gauge.

By 3:30, the thunder seemed further in the distance, and the rain had slowed considerably. By then, my kitty had calmed down - just a little. So, I finally went to bed.

This morning, a gray dawn has broken. There are big puddles all over the place. DH just cheched the crawl space under the house and we have at least 2 inches of standing water, with the sump pump running, full bore. So, we know there was more water under there. 

The rain gauge has another inch of water in it. So, we got a grand total og 5-1/2 inchesbof rain since 5:30 yesterday afternoon.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's quite a bit in a short time, glad ya was able to get the work mostly done before it hit. Our cats don't like storms either.


----------



## Baymule

Wow! We only got 1 1/4 inch of rain! You got 5 1/2 inches!! Your fence looks good. The wire closure you so carefully described is called a wire gap or wire gate. They go up fast, are easy, I hate them, once up-they work well and it is sooooooo easy to just keep on using them, putting a "real" gate on the back burner because "this" works for now..... 

I have 2 wire gaps........


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Wow! We only got 1 1/4 inch of rain! You got 5 1/2 inches!! Your fence looks good. The wire closure you so carefully described is called a wire gap or wire gate. They go up fast, are easy, I hate them, once up-they work well and it is sooooooo easy to just keep on using them, putting a "real" gate on the back burner because "this" works for now.....
> 
> I have 2 wire gaps........


Wow! And here I thought we were reinventing the wheel!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Wire Gaps as we call them here in Va are very popular.  Especially on rented land where you don't want the expense of putting in a gate.  Most of ours are barbed wire for the cattle, and they are really very handy and practical.  We have several between pastures, some big enough to drive thru but many just for movement of cattle between pastures, like 6-10 feet.  I have no problem with them and they are easy to deal with unless you are wanting to do alot of driving thru them.  Then a "real gate" that swings is just more sensible.


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> Wire Gaps as we call them here in Va are very popular.  Especially on rented land where you don't want the expense of putting in a gate.  Most of ours are barbed wire for the cattle, and they are really very handy and practical.  We have several between pastures, some big enough to drive thru but many just for movement of cattle between pastures, like 6-10 feet.  I have no problem with them and they are easy to deal with unless you are wanting to do alot of driving thru them.  Then a "real gate" that swings is just more sensible.


Where we did it the other day, we are going to need a real gate fairly soon. It would be too much of a pain to keep opening and closing it, as we will be going through that gate multiple times a day.  We have a wire gap in the fence between us and the farmer's field, that we won't be using much, so that one might just stay as a wire gap, until and unless we don't have anything else to do.    Yeah right!    That will never happen!    We will never run out of things that have a higher priority!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Devonviolet said:


> We will never run out of things that have a higher priority!


That's the truth!


----------



## norseofcourse

Get a copy of _The Revised Horseman's Scrapbook_ by Randy Steffen.  It's got sections on fencing and gates and latches and ropes and knots and all kinds of helpful 'around the farm and ranch' type stuff.  It's a collection of tips and ideas published in the _Western Horseman_ magazine.  Really good useful book and reference.


----------



## Devonviolet

This morning DH remembered that we have a 16x10' shade cloth, that came off a gazebo, that the previous owner put in the front yard.  We never liked the gazebo, or where it was placed, so last year we took the shade cloth off and planned to dismantle it, to put in the back pasture, as a shady spot, for the goats, once we have the fencing done.

Yesterday afternoon, we butchered the last of the 12 roosters, from our September 2016 poultry order.  Now that they are gone, we have two 8x16' chicken runs (that we built last Summer), that are side by side, across from the new barn.  When Ruby had her twins, we moved Falina and Woody to one of the runs, so Woody wouldn't be too rough with the new kids.

I have been wanting to separate the kids, from their mama's, at night, so I get more milk at the morning milkings. But, with the remaining Roos in the far chicken run, there wasn't anywhere to put them.  Now that the Roos are gone, we are going to move Ruby & the twins to the chicken runs,, leaving the gate between them open during the day. At night we can put the three kids in the back run, close the gate between them, and they will be separated, but will still be able to see their mama's through the fencing. They will each also have a shelter, as there is a 4x4' shelter for the girls and a 2x3' shelter for the kids. 

So, after the animals were fed, DH got the shade cloth out and we were thrilled to learn that it was long enough to cover the width, of the two runs, and go back 10', which will give the goats plenty of afternoon shade.

I am REALLY HAPPY with how it turned out, and how much shade our goats will have now. 




 



 



 

This shows where there is direct sun, and how well the shade cloth blocks the sun:


----------



## Devonviolet

Look what DH found in the Aloe Vera plant on our front porch, when he was watering plants today!



We have little wrens that like to hang out, on out porch, and do their call. For such a tiny bird, they sure do make a lot of noise!!'

This is what the plant looks like. The nest is tucked behind the longest horizontal leaf, on the right.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

The shade cloth is perfect!  Tell DH not to water that Aloe too much!  You'll get to watch the little critter grow up and fly away.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> The shade cloth is perfect!  Tell DH not to water that Aloe too much!  You'll get to watch the little critter grow up and fly away.


We don't water it all that often, as Aloe's are more a desert plant. 

We had to take it out in the sun, to get the photo, and were very, careful to put it back exactly the way we found it, so Mom doesn't abandon it.

When we lived in PA, a Robin built a nest in the shrub outside our livingroom window.  I was able to take photos of the one baby Robin that hatched. 

These are some photos I took the day it left the nest.  It stayed in the same spot for a couple hours and then it was gone.


----------



## Baymule

That shade cloth made so much difference! So glad that you can now separate the kids at night so you can milk in the mornings!


----------



## CntryBoy777

They will surely appreciate it when those temps Rise...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, my Mom had a christmas cactus she kept on the front porch...bringing inside during winter....that wrens used for many yrs. I really like them and their many songs.


----------



## goatgurl

that shade cloth idea is great!  i'm sure the girls will love it in the heat of the day.  are you  separating mamas and babies yet.  woody looks like he is growing by leaps and bounds and i'm sure eating you out of house and home milk wise.  put all the babies in the hoop house and the moms in the chicken pens for the night.  might work
  I love the wren choosing your porch to raise her babies.  so cute.  I love to watch them.  and yes they are so loud for such a little bird.  the robbin pics are great.  I had a pair of cardinals raising babies out side my window in WVA.  watching them is so much fun.
  can you tell the muscovie eggs from the others?  i'd hate for one set to hatch out at 28 days and the hen get off the nest with a week to go on the others.  do you have an incubator you could put them for that last week?  I know, I've given you one more thing to worry about, lol.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a word of caution, watch for coccidiosis  from the "chicken ground"  getting into the kids.  It is not species specific and I have an issue with some of my calves coming down with runny and some blood scours and have tested pos for coccidiosis and  I had turkeys in that section of the barn 4 years ago.  Simple to treat with Corid.... just a suggestion. 
The shade cloth is great.  They make big ones for dairy and beef farmers to put on a tall frame and they can move it around pastures so the manure isn't all in one section and it keeps the cattle cleaner.  Plus it really cuts the temps underneath them during the heat of the day.  I was surprised at the amount of heat and sun it cut since they are "porous" and the rain can go through them.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Greenhouse Megastore will make any size shade cloth you would like.  It is great for those already existing structures or the "woops" projects.
http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/product/custom-shade-cloth/shade-material


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> that shade cloth idea is great!  i'm sure the girls will love it in the heat of the day.  are you  separating mamas and babies yet.  woody looks like he is growing by leaps and bounds and i'm sure eating you out of house and home milk wise.  put all the babies in the hoop house and the moms in the chicken pens for the night.  might work
> ***
> can you tell the muscovie eggs from the others?  i'd hate for one set to hatch out at 28 days and the hen get off the nest with a week to go on the others.  do you have an incubator you could put them for that last week?  I know, I've given you one more thing to worry about, lol.


Yes, Woody is growing by leaps and bounds. For a while I couldn't separate them, and was getting less than a cup of milk once a day, which wasn't worth the effort, so I just let Woodie have the milk.

When the twins were born, I didn't trust him to not hurt them. So, I kept him in the chicken run with Falina, and kept Ruby with the twins in the hoop hut. They were pretty thin, in the beginning, and I wanted them to gain weight, so quit milking. I was only getting just under a pint, anyway.

The other chicken run had our remaining five roosters, so Woody couldn't go in there at night.  well, on Sunday afternoon, we finally had time and cooler weather, so we butchered the roosters, freeing up that chicken run. Next we had to clean out the runs and put a nice deep layer of chopped straw. That finally got finished yesterday.

The plan was to move Ruby and the twins today, but the weather forecasted rain today.  And it is pouring right now! So, the move was postponed.

Once we can get Woody and the twins together, we will put them in the run where the roosters were and keep Ruby and Falina next door at night. Then, I will be able to milk in the morning and get a decent amount of milk.

No, we can't tell the difference between the Muscovy and Pekin eggs. So, we will have to see how our hen handles the difference in hatch dates. And no, I don't have an incubator, to put the eggs in, if she deserts them. Maybe in the future, we will separate the Pekins from the Muscovies overnight, so we know which eggs we are putting under the hen.

This broody hen, of ours, is a Gray Marans. She has been broody, along with some of our other hen's, that are no longer with us.  I notice that she leaves the nest, in the morning, to eat. But, then she stays the rest of the day. For a while, I was pulling her out, of the nest box, to see if there were new eggs, from her or other chickens, that beat her back to the nest in the morning. I did find one of the Production Reds in there one morning - and she was in the next box.

Anyway, she really doesn't want me messing with "her" eggs!  When I pull her out and put her back, she pecks the heck out of my hand.  Last night I decided it was time to leave her alone in the box. 

We are planning to have the inside, of the barn, finished by the third week, so we can move the does and kids in there and the broody hen & her eggs into the back chicken run. So, when the eggs start hatching, they will be separate from the rest of the chickens & ducks.


----------



## Baymule

Always so much to do! We made a list today and broke each project into parts. Maybe that will help us get better organized......LOL


----------



## goatgurl

so true @Baymule.  it is never ending.  i'm thinking of changing my farm name from someday farm to never land because I've decided it will never all get done.


----------



## Baymule

goatgurl said:


> so true @Baymule.  it is never ending.  i'm thinking of changing my farm name from someday farm to never land because I've decided it will never all get done.


Michael Jackson already claimed that name.....something about wishing he was Peter pan and never had to grow up.... Pick another name girlfriend


----------



## goatgurl

dang, I thought it sounded familiar.  how about nevermore.  heard a crow say that once.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya could call it Stopping Place....cause ya never seem to locate it....LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

Hey @goatgurl!  Remember when you asked me if the twins were really black?  You thought they might actually be dark chocolate brown.  Well, I've been suspecting you might just be right, and this evening, the setting sun hit them just right, and they actually did look like a dark chocolate brown.  It is a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## goatgurl

I thought that again the other day when I saw a picture you posted.  Choco has been that and the forehead spot this year.  they look good.


----------



## Devonviolet

Devonviolet said:


> Look what DH found in the Aloe Vera plant on our front porch, when he was watering plants today!
> View attachment 31568
> We have little wrens that like to hang out, on out porch, and do their call. For such a tiny bird, they sure do make a lot of noise!!'
> 
> This is what the plant looks like. The nest is tucked behind the longest horizontal leaf, on the right.
> View attachment 31567


I almost forgot to post this . . . Since I posted the pic of one egg in the wren's nest, we now count six eggs!  It's too deep, to get a good pic now. So, y'all will have to take my word for it. 

The other evening, I was on the porch, and thought I would sneak a peek.  I could see the beautiful little wren sitting on her eggs.  No sooner did I think I should get my phone, to take a pic, when she flew out and away.     DRAT!  That would have made a cool shot!


----------



## Devonviolet

So, this morning, after I milked the goats, got my *Kid MawMaw* time, and was heading to get the milk, to take it in the house, I thought to stop in the coop, to check out my broody hen.  As I stood there with the bright sun, shining in the coop, it occurred to me, that I might be able to use the sun to check (candle) the eggs.

Of course, the hen would have nothing to do with me taking *her* eggs out, but I'm bigger & stronger, so I won!    So, I checked two of the eggs.

When I held each egg up, with the sun directly behind it, I could see a gray, irregular shaped blob in the middle & light orange on either end.  So, WOOHOO!    _*We have ducklings!!! *_I just don't know if they are Pekins or Muscovy's - or which is which. 

But now, I'm even more excited about hatching my first batch of eggs under a broody hen!!!     

So, DH & I discussed it, and since both goats are established in the runs attached in back of the chicken coop, we are going to get the first stall, in the barn, set up (with a nest box, straw bedding, feed & water), either today or tomorrow, and move the broody hen, with her duck eggs, over to the barn, so she is established there, before the ducklings are hatched.  (which should be between 5/22 [for the Pekins] and 5/30 [for the Muscovy's] ). The plan is to move her after dark, so she is less stressed by the move.  

Next time, I plan to do that, I will separate the Pekins and Muskovies at night.  Since both breeds seem do lay in the morning, I should be able to start the Muscovy eggs, under the broody hen, eight days before I add the Pekin eggs. That way they should all hatch at the same time.  Or at least that's the plan . . .


----------



## Southern by choice

More often then not when you move them they stop brooding.
We have only been able to move a nest a few times without them being abandoned afterwards. 
I'd leave em.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> More often then not when you move them they stop brooding.
> We have only been able to move a nest a few times without them being abandoned afterwards.
> I'd leave em.


That's good to know.  Can I move her after the chicks hatch?

I know my chickens seem to shut down after dark, and I can pet them, clip wings, etc., without them freaking out.  They just stay on their roost.  Do you think keeping her in total darkness - by putting a towel over her head, (even when she is put in the new nest box, in the barn) if she would not realize she is being moved?  Did you ever move a broody hen after dark, and keep them in total darkness???

I would really like to have her away from the other chickens when the ducklings are hatched. Also, the nest box is about 2 feet off the ground.  I don't want ducklings falling out of the box.


----------



## Bruce

I SUSPECT that if you move her after they are born, she will stay with them. Sure wouldn't want to chance her bailing before they hatch if she doesn't like the new nest. The broody I was PLANNING to have raise my now 2 week old chicks bailed when I put her in a nest in the brooding area a few days before the chicks arrived. Would NOT stay in there. New way to break a broody hen: put her in a nice space with plenty of fresh shavings, 4 plastice eggs to "hatch", food and water 

It worked GREAT with Zorra 2 years ago. She was nearly comatose in the nest box and didn't care at all that I moved her.


----------



## animalmom

We've had success moving a broody hen at night.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I have done it successfully once - but failed spectacularly on several other attempts!


----------



## Southern by choice

I would just wait. Once they hatch move them.
We had a whole nest of Modern Game Bantams hatch - they were 5 ft off the ground in an old satellite dish ( think 6 ft in diameter) that was covered in vines in WINTER!  ... anyway one by one they just followed mom down off that nest! Long drop but they were all fine. We moved her after that.
We have moved successfully before but most abandon so why risk it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Okay, I will wait until after they hatch, and move Mom & ducklings, into the barn, after dark.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya could fill a clothes basket with hay that would catch any little ones that might fall or get pushed out, before ya move it....and ya wouldn't have to go Looking for any either.


----------



## Baymule

I got one of these

http://incubatorwarehouse.com/egg-incubators/combokits/incuview-combo-kits.html

Granted, it's not as much fun as a broody hen, but it works.


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL Ya'll worry too much.
We have at least 50-60 chicks come out of the woodwork from everywhere on this farm about every few months... this is the latest group that was under the house.

Ya know wood ducks fall out of trees 20 ft up in the air.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like you have multiple papas in that group.


----------



## greybeard

Southern by choice said:


> Ya know wood ducks fall out of trees 20 ft up in the air.


Yep, and it's something to see when they do too. Almost as good as watching the adult fly in toward the dead tree or duck box, fold wings at the last second and hit that hole going wide open.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Those are some really neat ducks, I've been fishing in a boat with them diving down and popping up way over there....really pretty too. We have at least a pr at the pond, but they always get "Up" when I get up on the bank. One day I'll get to see them....hope a pic too.


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> Looks like you have multiple papas in that group.


Possibly but with MGB's you can have several colors if you have a blue, splash, or a grey crossed with a black.
Our old girl splash always gave us gorgeous blues. My fav was the lemon blue.


----------



## Devonviolet

This evening I was heading out to milk the goats. I was carrying the box, that I carry my supplies in. As I walked across the yard, I saw DH across the yard, and forgot the holes, from the chickens dust bathing. Usually I'm very careful to avoid the holes.

This time I didn't see one of the holes & walked right into it. BAM! Down I went on both knees!  I had a left knee replacement in 2005. As I laid there in pain, I was worried I had damaged the joint.

DH came running & the dogs started barking like crazy.  It took a while, but, with help, from DH, I was able to get up & walk away.  Now, as I sit here, I can feel the stiffness setting in.  I'm hoping it doesn't get worse in the morning. 

I wish we had a bathtub! Our houwe came with a shower & no tub.   I have been wanting a bathtub, to do detox soaks. If I had a tub now, I would do so some salt soaks. 27th y do a great job of keeping lactic acid from making muscles from getting sore after a fall.


----------



## babsbag

I hope you are ok. I have two bad knees, one with no cartilage left...just arthritis. And the other with a torn meniscus that I am babying instead of repairing. I have done the "knee plant" and the "please let me be able to walk again" prayer many a time.  I will be praying that tomorrow finds you no worse for the wear.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> I hope you are ok. I have two bad knees, one with no cartilage left...just arthritis. And the other with a torn meniscus that I am babying instead of repairing. I have done the "knee plant" and the "please let me be able to walk again" prayer many a time.  I will be praying that tomorrow finds you no worse for the wear.


Thanks Babs! I'm praying tomorrow I won't be too sore to function.

I started with a torn medial meniscus back when I was 19, from a fall, on rocks, at the beach. OUCH!!!  That same fall crushed the cartilage on the back of my patella (knee cap), which eventually wore away, leaving me with bone on bone, which is very painful. Hence the knee replacement. My goal is to never have another surgery. So, it would have to be almost life threatening, for me to have surgery, ever again!


----------



## babsbag

I tore my first meniscus when I was a freshman in high school and my gym teacher thought that every student was capable of vaulting over the horse in gymnastics...NOT!!!! I didn't have it repaired until I was in my 30s when I started playing softball. During my softball addiction (about 15 years) I had two meniscus repaired in one knee and one in the other. I tore my fourth one climbing onto a hay bale about 4 years ago and having been super careful ever since but not always careful enough.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yikes!  That's a lot of meniscus tears!  I still remember how painful it was. I was in college, & went to an Orthopedic doc in Lis Angeles. He told me I would have to live with the pain the rest of my life. Well, it was so painful, I was waking up, in the middle of the night crying, from the pain. So, I found a doc in San Jose, who operated. What an improvement!


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry to hear about your fall  You really do need to try and maintain focus... Hope there's no lasting damage and the swelling goes down quickly. If you and your DH would like to come over for a visit, I do have that jacuzzi in the back and you're welcome to use it. I'm afraid you can't put salt in it  but it does provide the heat and the jets. You could always rub the salt into your skin after you exit the spa... then rinse it off later.


----------



## CntryBoy777

OUCH!! I sure know about the knee pain, but have gotten to the point with it that I just become a "Pill Head" and stay on the pain meds during it. I hope yours heals quickly for you. I have also found that uneven ground can be a painful experience, too. I used to use a knee brace for support and protection, but the joint is too deformed to use it anymore. The brace tries to straighten the joint and is painful too, so I laid it aside. I'm sure it will be stiff for a couple of days and sore. Hope it is only annoying and not the "Center of Attention" for ya. As Mom would've said....oh Honey, ya gotta be more Careful....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry about the fall...been there done that...  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## babsbag

How's the knee this morning?

Way back when I tore my first one the doctor said basically the same thing..."live with the pain until you can't walk or bend your knee". He said that the surgery was not all that good of an idea.  Fast forward 15 years and knee surgeries were a walk in the part. In and out same day, crutches for a day or two, and softball again at 2 weeks post op.  Of course I knew that there would be consequences later for removing cartilage but it did fix the pain for about 20 years until the arthritis started. 

I have seen some interesting articles lately on regrowing cartilage, now to get Kaiser insurance to pay for it. HA HA.


----------



## Devonviolet

Good news!  I'm not as sore as I thought I might be, after my fall yesterday!  

I was sore this morning, but started taking my 200C Arnica, homeopathic remedy, every 20 minutes, for four doses. That seemed to help a lot. During the day, I took two more doses. My knees are a bit sore, when I f first stand up. But, after a few steps I don't even notice it.  

DH & I just stood on the front porch, repotting plants (in 12 oz plastic cups, with holes in the bottom), that I started from seed last February. We had them in the office on a 6-1/2' wire shelf, with a 4' grow light hanging from each shelf. 

Some, of the plants had gotten kind of leggy, and were cold weather plants (like broccoli, Brussels sprouts, cabbage, & lettuce. So, we didn't plant those.

I was able to plant tomatoes, Purple Tomatillos, as well as Sage & Thyme.  I'm most excited about the 29 Echinacea plants and 25 Lavender plants I was able to plant in cups! 

I still have 2 more flats to transplant into cups. One has more herbs & Marigolds another has kale, broccoli & Swiss Chard.

In addition to all that, I also have at least 50 sweet potato slips, That I am rooting in water.

I'm hoping this will give us incentive to get back in the garden, finish digging out weeds & Bermuda grass roots & till in compost, so we can finally have the vegetable garden I have dreamed of since we had a garden plot at the community garden in York, PA, in 2013.


----------



## Mike CHS

You have the will so we will see the result.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like ya are planning for a busy end of summer and fall harvesting and canning...
Sure glad your knee is better and just bruised.


----------



## babsbag

Happy to hear that your knee pain is not as bad as you had feared.   
I WILL get the garden planted this week end. I WILL, I WILL, I WILL 
Tomatoes , peppers, corn, zucchini, cucumbers, green beans, and winter squash will probably be all but I need to get it done.  I was hauling in composted goat manure just a few hours ago. 

I also need to pick blackberries, they are going to be coming on in buckets here in a few days. Blueberries too but I don't expect to pick many of those as there are not many and they are not under bird netting. The birds are getting my few cherries too.


----------



## misfitmorgan

I finally caught up....Yay!!!



NH homesteader said:


> I don't know, it doesn't get too hot in the mountains of eastern TN either (compared to most southern areas anyway).





Baymule said:


> I think okra will grow in TN. @Mike CHS have you planted okra?



Better late then never...just thought i would mention. Okra grows in Michigan...i have grown it in my garden so i could make pickled okra. It likes sandy soil and our first recommended planting date is June 1st.



Devonviolet said:


> No, we can't tell the difference between the Muscovy and Pekin eggs. So, we will have to see how our hen handles the difference in hatch dates. And no, I don't have an incubator, to put the eggs in, if she deserts them. Maybe in the future, we will separate the Pekins from the Muscovies overnight, so we know which eggs we are putting under the hen.
> 
> This broody hen, of ours, is a Gray Marans. She has been broody, along with some of our other hen's, that are no longer with us.  I notice that she leaves the nest, in the morning, to eat. But, then she stays the rest of the day. For a while, I was pulling her out, of the nest box, to see if there were new eggs, from her or other chickens, that beat her back to the nest in the morning. I did find one of the Production Reds in there one morning - and she was in the next box.
> 
> Anyway, she really doesn't want me messing with "her" eggs!  When I pull her out and put her back, she pecks the heck out of my hand.  Last night I decided it was time to leave her alone in the box.



If your keeping your muscovy ducks and your pekin ducks together you will end up with mule ducks and the hatch date could be anything from 28days to 35days since chicks normally hatch in 19-21 days  it will definitely be up to your broody.

I'm glad your knee is doing ok!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

misfitmorgan said:


> If your keeping your muscovy ducks and your pekin ducks together you will end up with mule ducks


I hear what your sayin' Misfit. However, I have watched our Muscovy & Pekin drakes. I have never seen a Muscov drake go near a Pekin hen, or vice versa. The two breeds seem to go their separate ways. DH says the same thing. Although, I know its possible they do it when we aren't looking.


----------



## Devonviolet

misfitmorgan said:


> Okra grows in Michigan...i have grown it in my garden so i could make pickled okra.


I love pickled okra!!!  If we ever get our garden in, I plan to grow okra. After I fry me up a mess o' fried okra, I will have to pickle some okra!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Devonviolet said:


> I hear what your sayin' Misfit. However, I have watched our Muscovy & Pekin drakes. I have never seen a Muscov drake go near a Pekin hen, or vice versa. The two breeds seem to go their separate ways. DH says the same thing. Although, I know its possible they do it when we aren't looking.



We thought the same thing until the first batch of eggs hatched and we quite obviously had 9 mule ducks out of 14 eggs. Mule ducks will have mottled feet usually. Nothing wrong with the mule ducks if your after meat, most are sterile but grow a nice size and yes they can quack just not as apt to quake as a pekin.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Devonviolet said:


> I love pickled okra!!!  If we ever get our garden in, I plan to grow okra. After I fry me up a mess o' fried okra, I will have to pickle some okra!



We love it to and to buy it in the store is expensive up here!


----------



## Devonviolet

misfitmorgan said:


> We thought the same thing until the first batch of eggs hatched and we quite obviously had 9 mule ducks out of 14 eggs. Mule ducks will have mottled feet usually. Nothing wrong with the mule ducks if your after meat, most are sterile but grow a nice size and yes they can quack just not as apt to quake as a pekin.


Well, we will just have to see what we end up getting.  The four we hatched under our hen are Pekins.


----------



## Devonviolet

We have been out building gates, and came in for a break from the heat & humidity (89°/66%), and as we walked by the Blackberry vines, we noticed a few were black & ready for picking. 



 

So, we picked them & ate them right off the vine.    YUM!!!  They were the sweetest blackberries I have ever eaten!

This is what they looked like a couple weeks ago.


 


 

We still have blossoms, so should have blackberries for a while!  This is our 3rd summer, with these plants, and the first with any real fruit. We are getting some nice canes coming from the ground. I'm thinking this Fall we will dig them up & transplant them to the ends of the trellis.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Those look delicious


----------



## CntryBoy777

The weather set back our plants and they were being choked out by many kinds of weeds. We will have some this yr, but not a bunch. When I was mowing the other day, I saw the wild ones on the ditch bank and they are Loaded, many are white and quite a few are pink/red....the canes still have blooms too. 
I think we may have a Kahki hen wanting to set, but not sure...they will be a yr old the first wk in June....and she stays on the eggs until the pen is opened, then she comes out and stays out, but if Joyce tries to get the eggs from under her in the mornings, she fusses and bills Joyce's hand away. We left eggs under her the past couple of days, but she still gets off, so Joyce just picks them up later when she vacates.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I think we may have a Kahki hen wanting to set, but not sure...they will be a yr old the first wk in June....and she stays on the eggs until the pen is opened, then she comes out and stays out, but if Joyce tries to get the eggs from under her in the mornings, she fusses and bills Joyce's hand away. We left eggs under her the past couple of days, but she still gets off, so Joyce just picks them up later when she vacates.


We had some broody hens last year, that would set for a while, but then get off the nest. I know this one was bloody last year, but I don't remember how persistent she was. This time, she wouldn't leave the nest for any thing. That's why I figured she would do a good job with duck eggs.


----------



## babsbag

I have been eating berries every time I walk by the vines, and the best part...they are on the way to the goats so I walk by them a lot.   I will be picking some for ice cream this weekend.


----------



## Devonviolet

M-m-m!    Blackberries on ice cream sounds yummy!


----------



## greybeard




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Holy cow - when did they come out with that flavor???


----------



## CntryBoy777

I love some blackberry cobbler and the dumplings are so wonderful.....peach is 2nd, but blackberry is definitely #1


----------



## Baymule

My favorite Bluebell flavor is Pecan Praline.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I love some blackberry cobbler and the dumplings are so wonderful.....peach is 2nd, but blackberry is definitely #1


I'm actually thinking of making a blackberry cobbler & put my homemade Vanilla Custard ice cream, on it.     One of the many benefits of milking my own goats.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've never had it with goat milk, but homemade ice cream/custard is always Great. From the old style churn to the new frozen bowl makers....it is all Good to me...


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I've never had it with goat milk, but homemade ice cream/custard is always Great. From the old style churn to the new frozen bowl makers....it is all Good to me...


We make ours in an electric ice cream maker.  We actually bought it to do a quick chill, of a gallon of goat milk, that I pasteurized each day. After I milk the girls. I usually get about a gallon from both of them. The ice cream maker does a great job of chilling the hot milk quickly, to 40°F.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I remember at family gatherings every one taking their turn turning the crank on the freezer....then we got an electric one, it is still around here in one of the bldgs....it was new back in the late '60s, and the outside is made of wood. We just have the counter top model that the bowl stays in the freezer and is like a gel pack. It makes good ice cream, but the churn is better....tho, we don't eat that much with just the 2 of us so the smaller portion aids in the control of eating too much, I already have high cholesteral...no need for Temptations.....


----------



## Devonviolet

I was just congratulating @CntryBoy777, on finishing his fencing. I was going to add the following, but rather than hijack his thread, I decided to post it on my own thread.
***
I wonder if we will ever get our fencing finished.  Today, we built a 4×6'h fence, to give access, from the goat runs, to the barnyard. This afternoon, we dug a 2-1/2' hole, for the hinge post. Tomorrow, we will dig the hole for the latch post, put the gate up, and attach the existing benching onto both posts.

Next we will build another gate, for access from the newly fenced side yard (where the chickens & ducks free range), to the barnyard.  That gate is going to be 4'h×6'w, and we will have a short 9' piece of fencing to attach to the two posts we will also have to dig.

The rest of the fencing, down the property line & the cross fencin, will have to wait and get done as we have time & energy. 

@Baymule, DH wanted me to show you a photo of him using our T-post puller, to pull up the cedar post, that the previous owner put in, to fence the chicken yard. He only had the post 21" in the ground - which left it a bit wobbly. But this gadget, did a great job getting it out of the ground, with ease!








sincentive we can't get the fencing in, we wanted a way to easily tie the goats out back, to help keep the weeds down. Last week, I suggested putting T-posts out in the pasture, to tie the goats on. Then DH came up with the brilliant idea to get some of the 2" stainless steel rings, that we saw at the co-op. They were only $0.85 each. We clipped the takedown chain to the ring & dropped it over the T-post. It slid all the way down to the ground, and allowed the girls to browse in a full circle, without getting hung up on anything.

Here is Woody trying out his new tiedown. He actually wasn't too thrilled in the beginning, because he couldn't roam free.




Here is a closeup of the SS ring around the T-post.  It worked out really well, for the girl a & Woody. 




Well, tomorrow is going to be another hard work day, so I had better hit the hay.


----------



## babsbag

I am pretty sure it will be homemade ice cream in the electric ice cream maker. I was going to do blackberries IN the ice cream but DH just informed me that he doesn't like the seeds. Well I could "deseed" them with my Squeezo but I won't tell him that...too much work. So I will make vanilla and put the berries on top.  But blackberrry cobbler sounds devine and I haven't had any of that in years. I might have to make that to go with the ice cream; seeds and all. 

The ice cream maker to chill the milk is genius. My pasteurizer for the dairy does basically that by circulating ice cold (from a freezer, but not frozen) water around the 30 gallon vat while paddles stir the milk, but I never thought about doing it small scale. Smart.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> He only had the post 21" in the ground


Deeper than the deepest ones the prior owner put in here by about 3". I've pulled many without the puller (same as yours I think) because they were hardly more than 12" down .. and pointed, the "full diameter" part was barely below the surface. But the puller does help a lot with posts that think they want to be in the ground and especially with T-posts since they don't "rock and lift (with the knees not the back  )" like a poorly set wood post of small diameter.



Devonviolet said:


> I know this one was bloody last year, but I don't remember how persistent she was.


Oh the poor hen!


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> The ice cream maker to chill the milk is genius. My pasteurizer for the dairy does basically that by circulating ice cold (from a freezer, but not frozen) water around the 30 gallon vat while paddles stir the milk, but I never thought about doing it small scale. Smart.


Well, thank you.   I wish I could take credit for the idea. But, it was a suggestion I found in an article about pasteurizing goat milk.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Devonviolet said: ↑
> 
> I know this one was *bloody* last year, but I don't remember how persistent she was.
> QUOTE="Bruce, post: 505863, member: 14330"]Oh the poor hen!


  Don't ya just love spell check???  I typed BROODY and spell check thought it should be BLOODY!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I turn mine off. It seems that many of my words are not recognized and I really dislike the distraction of it. Tho, I'm not as adept as others and up on all the modern technologies. Heck, I don't even talk right and say words that I can't seem to find a way to spell. I knew ya meant broody, cause nobody is mean enough to make a bloody hen set on eggs.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Devonviolet said:


> I love pickled okra!!!  If we ever get our garden in, I plan to grow okra. After I fry me up a mess o' fried okra, I will have to pickle some okra!



My this thread got busy.  

Okra likes our heavy soil in Tennessee also and I don't think I've seen a single garden without at least some.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> My this thread got busy.


Yeah, isn't it interesting the turns a thread can take?  Nothing for a while, then lots, then a short hijack, then nothing, then it starts up all over again.


----------



## Devonviolet

We have been back at the gate building today. Got the wire wrapped around the post we put in yesterday & turned it into an H-post, which the previous owner had not done.  Hung & leveled the gate & shimmed, so the hinge screws went into the round post.





Next we dug the post hole with the power post hole anger, with a 6" drill.  This was the first time I ran the auger. It went pretty slick. I just wish the drill bit dug closer to 3' instead of the 2 feet the manufacturer saw fit to put on the anger.   

Before placing the 8' cedar tree post, I cut a nice sharp point on the end.  We positioned the post, and I held it while DH climes on a ladder with a sledge hammer. He managed to drive it in a good 10", so it is even with the other post.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I admire your stamina in this Heat and Humidity....it is 89° here in the shade with 66% humidity....I barely made it thru goat walk today. It is down right Stifling out there. It really looks like ya did a really Great job with it all too.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I admire your stamina in this Heat and Humidity....it is 89° here in the shade with 66% humidity....I barely made it thru goat walk today. It is down right Stifling out there. It really looks like ya did a really Great job with it all too.


Thanks CntryBoy. Yes, the heat & humidity is a killer!  DH says there's no air to breathe!!! We have 83° and 76% humidity! It actually sprinkled on us a while ago.

We just keep taking breaks - in the shade, and drink lots of water.  I have to keep a close watch on DH, after he had a bad case of heat stroke last summer - it scared the bejesus out of me!!!      Not to mention what it did to him!  Took a couple weeks for him to recover!  

DH is putting the latch & gate stop on & we are finished for the day!


----------



## Southern by choice

Are these your chicken pens?


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Are these your chicken pens?


Well, we built them for the chickens, and did have the pullets & Pekins in them last Fall. But when we needed to give Ruby & Falinal their own space after they had their kids, we moved them in to these chicken runs. The shelters are perfect size for the does & kids.


----------



## Devonviolet

Okay, 2 final pics, showing the finished gate & latch.


----------



## Baymule

A REAL gate instead of that infernal wire gap!  It looks real nice. I know you are proud of the improvement! I love the pic of your DH using the T-post puller! I love mine! We used it last week on a wood post in the dilapidated old fence on the back to pull a wood post sunk 5 feet in the ground!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like @greybeard put that pole in the ground...


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> A REAL gate instead of that infernal wire gap!  It looks real nice. I know you are proud of the improvement! I love the pic of your DH using the T-post puller! I love mine! We used it last week on a wood post in the dilapidated old fence on the back to pull a wood post sunk 5 feet in the ground!



YIKES!!!   *5 feet* in the ground ? ! ? !  I struggle to get a post *3 feet* in the ground!  I can't imagine getting one 5 feet in the ground!


----------



## Latestarter

I look at the background of those pics and see the humidity. It's been a grey haze over here and now there are storms moving SE from the NW that should get here early morning. Looks like the forecast is now for 30-50% chance of rain for basically the whole of this coming week.


----------



## goatgurl

the gates look great.  I wish someone would come to my house and fix fence... 
and if you and @CntryBoy777 don't quit talking about blackberry cobbler and homemade ice cream one of you is going to have to get me a new computer.  I keep drooling on this one and they just can't take that much moisture ya know.  did the duck eggs you put under edith hatch?  so far 2 have hatched under my hen, i'm just hoping the rest of them hatch too.  later gator


----------



## Mike CHS

The pens do look really good.  You gave me a couple of ideas about some things we have coming up.


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> the gates look great.  I wish someone would come to my house and fix fence...
> and if you and @CntryBoy777 don't quit talking about blackberry cobbler and homemade ice cream one of you is going to have to get me a new computer.  I keep drooling on this one and they just can't take that much moisture ya know.  did the duck eggs you put under edith hatch?  so far 2 have hatched under my hen, i'm just hoping the rest of them hatch too.  later gator


Sorry about the computer goatgurl!  But, blackberries & homemade custard ice cream are just so dang good!!!     We found some more ripe blackberries last evening & had blackberries & ice cream for dessert last night.   m-m-m.   

No, the eggs under Edith haven't hatched. Yesterday was day 37, so I guess its time to give up on these eggs. Tonight we will corral the Muscovy hens in the coop, so we know that any eggs we find, in the coop are Muscovy eggs. We will then put them under Edith & try again. In not sure she would be willing to set another 35 days, to hatch ducklings.


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> Next we dug the post hole with the power post hole anger, with a 6" drill. This was the first time I ran the auger. It went pretty slick. I just wish the drill bit dug closer to 3' instead of the 2 feet the manufacturer saw fit to put on the anger.


Hand held power auger or tractor pto operated auger?

If the machine has a 2" shank for the auger to slide over, you can buy any length and diameter you need. 
36" auger tho, on a hand held machine can be a chore to lift up out of the hole, especially if the helix/spirals are still full of dirt. 36" auger also means you will have the handles of the machine another foot higher and harder to control the longer auger when first beginning the hole. Quite dangerous. 

If it's on a bobcat tho, or tire driven tractor, not a problem unless the lift won't go high enough for the longer auger to clear the ground. (some won't on compact or smaller tractors)
I ran into that when I tried to put a 4' drill on my 3pt  posthole auger.


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> Hand held power auger or tractor pto operated auger?


Hand held power anger.   I don't think they make an extension for this model.

I would love to have a tractor wit a PTO, but it definitely isn't in our budget.


----------



## greybeard

Well, keep watching for a bargain tractor. I see them all the time on Craig's List and other places.
Tractors can last for decades with minimal service/repair. For small places, even a Ford 9n is better than doing stuff by hand and there are a bunch of those in your area.  I've done tons of work with one, including drilling postholes.
(big drawback is lack of a 'live' pto unless you find one that has been converted.)


----------



## Hens and Roos

just got caught up in reading- sure hope your knee is feeling better


----------



## Devonviolet

Hens and Roos said:


> just got caught up in reading- sure hope your knee is feeling better


Thanks, Hen's and Roos.  Considering how hard I fell on them, my knees are doing really well.  I can actually go up,and down stairs without any trouble.


----------



## Baymule

Stepping in a "chicken hole" will get'cha every time! I did the same thing, but only lamblasted one knee, not both! All your hard work is showing! Ya'll have it looking so good!! Reach over your shoulder and pat yourself on the back! Or better yet, you and DH can take turns patting each other's backs!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Stepping in a "chicken hole" will get'cha every time! I did the same thing, but only lamblasted one knee, not both! All your hard work is showing! Ya'll have it looking so good!! Reach over your shoulder and pat yourself on the back! Or better yet, you and DH can take turns patting each other's backs!


Thanks, Bay.  Sometimes it seems we are spinning our gears.  It helps when others see our progress and remind us of it.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> If the machine has a 2" shank for the auger to slide over, you can buy any length and diameter you need.
> 36" auger tho, on a hand held machine can be a chore to lift up out of the hole, especially if the helix/spirals are still full of dirt. 36" auger also means you will have the handles of the machine another foot higher and harder to control the longer auger when first beginning the hole. Quite dangerous.


Could one not start with a 2' auger and when the hole was 2' deep drop a 3' in the hole and attach it to the powerhead? Then you are only digging a 1' hole with a 3' auger (he says having never seen a power auger up close and personal let alone used one ).


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Could one not start with a 2' auger and when the hole was 2' deep drop a 3' in the hole and attach it to the powerhead? Then you are only digging a 1' hole with a 3' auger (he says having never seen a power auger up close and personal let alone used one ).


Sure, depending how the augers are attached to the powerhead. Some are really easy to change out, just pulling a pin and lifting the PH off the auger, others are more complex.  The 2 I've begrudgingly used are just like the 3 pt diggers. 2 holes in the auger with matching holes in the PH output shaft, and bolts/nuts go thru the holes.  


There are others that the auger & PH shaft has a single hole for a quick pin to go thru:





To be honest, I do not like them. Dangerous as all get out in my opinion, even with the shear pins and anti-kickback torsion spring options. 

We sold and rented them out at the farm implement (Kubota) dealership I last worked at, and they are pretty popular items both for sales and rentals.


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> Sure, depending how the augers are attached to the powerhead. Some are really easy to change out, just pulling a pin and lifting the PH off the auger, others are more complex.  The 2 I've begrudgingly used are just like the 3 pt diggers. 2 holes in the auger with matching holes in the PH output shaft, and bolts/nuts go thru the holes.
> 
> 
> There are others that the auger & PH shaft has a single hole for a quick pin to go thru:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I do not like them. Dangerous as all get out in my opinion, even with the shear pins and anti-kickback torsion spring options.
> 
> We sold and rented them out at the farm implement (Kubota) dealership I last worked at, and they are pretty popular items both for sales and rentals.


I think we will pass, then.  We don't need injuries, from,digging post holes. At our age, we heal a lot slower.


----------



## Devonviolet

OUCH! This afternoon, I'm suffering the pain tingling, as a result of forgetting to wear gloves, when handling the Stinging Nettle seedling, that I planted last Feb. It had gotten rather leggy, with multiple side shoots, on the main stem.  This plant is in the mint family. So, I thought I could root the stems in water.

So, without thinking, I picked up a pair of scissors & grabbed the stem, to cut it.  It wasn't until I felt the sting, that I remembered that I shouldn't touch without gloves.   But, of course by then it was too late.

I had heard vinegar would take the pain away. So, I tried that and, of course it didn't work. But, after doing research, I learned the sticker is tipped with acid, which causes the pain. My research found that what I should have done was put baking soda paste, to neutralize the acid.  I have been doing that, and while it is on my fingers, the pain is gone. But, as soon as I wash it off, the pain, tingling & numbness comes back. 

Right now, I am sitting with a glove that has baking soda paste in the first three fingers.  So, for now it doesn't hurt.


----------



## goatgurl

ouch!


----------



## Baymule

For the life of me, I don't know _why_ anyone would want those darn things on purpose. We have some Texas Bull Nettles growing on our place, you are welcome to come get all you want. I hate them. I loathe them. I wish each and every one of those $%@#%#$%@#$^^$#$ (insert all the curse words you know in any and all languages) would spontaneously burst into flames, burn to ashes and die.

IN THE MINT FAMILY???  Mints from Hell maybe, but why torment nice plants like spearmint, peppermint and others by claiming they are first cousins to  a plant that should be in prison for life? Every family has that relative they don't talk about........


----------



## Baymule

We bought a hand held auger at Harbor Freight for $200 and have used the heck out of that thing. It's been handy as a pocket on a shirt for us. It has made building fence a LOT easier and it was a good purchase.

One of the first things I did was to buy a 16' gate to hang on the driveway. It took my son in law and me ALL DAY to set 4 posts for H braces because we were digging post holes with hand post hole diggers. The ground was HARD and even though we poured water in the meager holes we started, it was an all day chore. Right then and there, my mind was made up to buy an auger. I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> For the life of me, I don't know _why_ anyone would want those darn things on purpose. We have some Texas Bull Nettles growing on our place, you are welcome to come get all you want. I hate them. I loathe them. I wish each and every one of those $%@#%#$%@#$^^$#$ (insert all the curse words you know in any and all languages) would spontaneously burst into flames, burn to ashes and die.
> 
> IN THE MINT FAMILY???  Mints from Hell maybe, but why torment nice plants like spearmint, peppermint and others by claiming they are first cousins to  a plant that should be in prison for life? Every family has that relative they don't talk about........


Ever look at their root system? It's staggering.
Nettle is pretty popular in many 3rd world countries for some kind of purported herbal healing powers..and aphrodisiacs.


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> Ever look at their root system? It's staggering.
> Nettle is pretty popular in many 3rd world countries for some kind of herbal healing powers..and aphrodisiacs.


Yes, stinging nettle has many health benefits, including topical and as a diuretic, which would help me. It can also be eaten like spinich, as cooking nullifies the sting. 

It does go to seed easily, so we will need to make sure to cut any flower heads off.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> We bought a hand held auger at Harbor Freight for $200 and have used the heck out of that thing. It's been handy as a pocket on a shirt for us. It has made building fence a LOT easier and it was a good purchase.


We have the same hand held power anger, from Harbor Freight. It works great. I just wish it went deeper . . .


----------



## babsbag

Inquiring minds need to know...Why on earth would you plant Stinging Nettle?  

My DH wouldn't let me buy a hand held auger, he felt that it was a good way to break a wrist. The one on our JD without down pressure was useless in our soil. The one on my Bobcat with down pressure is amazing...yes I'm in love with that little machine. 

I just picked 1/2 gallon of blackberries and could have done more but it got dark. Not sure what to do with them since DH can't have ice cream and shouldn't even really have the berries. I did the cobbler last weekend and he cheated...I can't tempt him again. I think they will most likely go into the freezer for later jam making. Blackberry wine sounds tempting too.  

I am getting quite a few berries this year since selling 6 of my rogue roosters.  I am down to 7 "coopless" chickens and one of those is broody. Makes a big difference not having them picking my berries.  Plus with all of the rain this winter they seem to be very happy, and so am I. 

Your humidity is the one big thing that keeps me in CA. When it is 101° here our humidity is usually below 20% which makes a huge difference. Climate wise the city of Redding (10 miles from me) is one of the best in the nation.


----------



## greybeard

The dang stuff has a horizontal/lateral root system that can be 30' long and 1/2-3/4" in diameter. 
That lateral root, sends it's own roots down and sends shoots up at every node to form a plant above ground.  Each node shoot tho, has it's own roots between the lateral root and the top of the ground, and if you try to pull a plant up, you think you got it because it has roots on it, but it simply broke off at the node it came from on the lateral root and the lateral root will just send up another stem or 2 or 3. Satan's spawn.



 


I let one get started somehow in my wife's 8' x 8' raised Hibiscus bed, and have been trying to get rid of it for nearly 3 years now. It's lateral root is now intertwined with the Hibiscus, and has done spread out under the crossties and in to the yard and I can't get rid of it without tearing the whole bed apart and digging it up and Lawd help me if I do anything to disturb The Glory That Is Hibiscus...Only thing in the yard in 10 years she's ever planted that lived and I'd have to move out if I killed it. Had one beside the barn that I finally sprayed with Remedy Ultra enough times that it just gave up.


----------



## greybeard

I know lots of people use and like those augers Baymule, but they still scare the begeezus out of me. I can just see hitting a big root with it and it slinging me off into the nether world somewhere.


----------



## babsbag

That looks like fun to dig out. Years ago (younger and dumber) I buried a nasty tasting and  thorny blackberry bush thinking that would be the end of it...NOT. Every leaf node rooted so instead of 1 plant I had about 20 of them. Thankfully I had pruned it before burying it. Some plants are just prolific.


----------



## babsbag

greybeard said:


> I can just see hitting a big root with it and it slinging me off into the nether world somewhere.



Like playing "crack the whip".  Our ground is so rocky that I think it would jam every few seconds. I use a lot of forward/reverse switches on my Bobcat to clear the auger.


----------



## greybeard

3pt post hole diggers aren't much safer tho...lots of injuries have been caused by them.
I hung a root using one behind a 9n Ford with no live PTO, in soft ground. Before I could kill the tractor, the digger was buried to the hilt and then some, and had the tractor front end pointing more skyward than it was flat.


----------



## babsbag

I have heard of the augers getting stuck and people having to use another tractor to extract them from the ground. My Bobcat is a walk behind one so it there is a problem I can simply let go of the controls and hopefully get out of the way. But it seems that accidents can always happen in some of the weirdest ways, one can never be too careful.  The next place I need to dig holes is near my main septic line from the house to the tank, I will be super careful and praying that the 4' depth that it is supposed to be really is. I may have to dig a few by hand just to be sure.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh my, hope it goes away quickly.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh my, hope it goes away quickly.


Yes, it finally went away!  I left the disposable glove on, with the baking soda paste in the first three fingers, until I went to bed. I took the glove off, washed my hand and put my homemade ointment on, because my hand was water logged, from sweating. When I woke up this morning, the pain and tingling was totally gone!


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> Like playing "crack the whip".  Our ground is so rocky that I think it would jam every few seconds. I use a lot of forward/reverse switches on my Bobcat to clear the auger.


When we lived in PA, we had lots of rocks.  But here, we have sandy loam, with the occasional chunk of iron ore or tree root. But, for the most part, digging the post holes is easy.


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> Yes, stinging nettle has many health benefits, including topical and as a diuretic, which would help me. It can also be eaten like spinich, as cooking nullifies the sting.
> 
> It does go to seed easily, so we will need to make sure to cut any flower heads off.


I don't care if stinging nettle would make me 20 years younger-I still hate that stuff.  There's got to be other plants that are more user friendly that have the same or better benefits.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, Lamb's Quarter is right in there.  But it doesn't have the diuretic effect.  i only take 2 RX's and one of them is a diuretic.  It doesn't do all that good of a job.  So I am hoping that the Stinging Nettle will help get my ankle swelling down. 

Day 35 came and went, for the 2 eggs, that we put under our turkey. So, we decided to pull the eggs, and start putting fresh eggs under her.  Right now, I think we have 7 or 8 (?) eggs under her. 

We tried putting the Muscovy Hen's in the coop over night, so they would lay eggs in the morning, before we fed them.    Not one egg in the coop. But, three Pekin eggs in the chicken run.  

So, we put those eggs under Edith, labeled with a "P", for Pekin.  Then, when we were doing hard boiled eggs, I found two extra large duck eggs in the carton. So I am hoping they are Muscovy eggs.   So I put an "M ?" and the date, and put them under Edith. Then the next day I think I put three more eggs under her with a sticker with the date.  I'm kinda assuming they will be Pekin eggs. 

I guess in the end, it doesn't matter,    because they will all go to freezer camp. However, if we get some Muscovy hens, we might keep them.

So, DH & I were curious about the 2 eggs we took out, from under Edith.  We didn't want them to attract wild animals, so DH got the pitch fork and dug deep into the compost pile. I very carefully cracked them open, on the handle of the pitch fork.  They were both rotten inside.   So they got covered over, with compost.


----------



## babsbag

I always do an 'eggtopsy' on eggs from the incubator that don't hatch. Usually if they are rotten then they were fertile and started to develop and then died. Eggs that never started the development aren't rotten per se, they may be a little cloudy but usually no odor at all. Rotten eggs usually POP when you crack them too. I do it under a towel after having one explode in my face.


----------



## greybeard

I take Lasix. Doesn't help much. I just learned to deal with it same as I have with pain. 
I will never ever take pain pills, especially oxy. I've seen what it does to people.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> Rotten eggs usually POP when you crack them too. I do it under a towel after having o


  Now that you mention it, the 2nd egg "popped"!    I had thought ahead, to put on disposable gloves. But was not ready for it to squirt all over my clothes, when I broke through the membrane.     I had started breathing through my mouth, so didnt smell it. But DH said it stunk.  So, I immediately went in the house & changed.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Reading this made me think about the rotten egg in Charolette's Web.....


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> I take Lasix. Doesn't help much. I just learned to deal with it same as I have with pain.
> I will never ever take pain pills, especially oxy. I've seen what it does to people.


I'm not a big fan of long-term Lasix, as it can cause low potassium, magnesium & calcium, not to mention gout & diabetes.   I had gout in my late 20's & it is extremely painful. 

As far as pain meds, I'm onboard with you on that greybeard!  If I take anything, at all, it will be one generic Excedrine. And even then I have to really be hurting. My liver isn't in the best shape, so I stay away from alcohol & drugs, as much as possible.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> Reading this made me think about the rotten egg in Charolette's Web.....


As the guy on the Farmer's Insurance ad might say, 'I know some things because I've seen some things'...
Reading this made me think of an unpleasant experience from the carefree days of my mis-spent youth, when I found myself in a little restaurant in a now forgotten  town outside Manila Philippines.  Ducks are the #2 poultry in Asia, with chickens barely edging ducks out of #1. I will leave it to the reader to search for images of the dish I am going to describe, but if you ever find yourself in the the P.I. or even in a traditional  Asian eatery here  in the US, I strongly advise you to forego sampling........Balute.  It is a favorite street food there tho, and often highly sought in even the best restaurants.
How it is prepared..
Viable duck (chicken eggs can be used but usually not) eggs are incubated either in an electric incubator or buried in warm sunny ground, unearthed, &  candled occasionally and those without plasm are thrown out.
On the 17 or 18th day, the eggs are ready to be turned into Balut.  Served several different ways.
1. The partially incubated eggs are hard boiled in the shell--usually the preferred street vendor style. A small of the pointed end of the shell is removed by the vendor, the bottom portion handed to the customer, who first tilts the shell up and drinks the liquid portion down,  then peels away more of the shell, removes the membrane and  eats the more solid part.
2. The eggs are boiled, the egg carefully cracked, the "liqueur' is poured off and reserved, and the solid portion is  rolled in finely ground seasoned rice  bran and fried. Served over a bed of rice with the reserved liquid poured over the whole dish.
3. The same process is done, with the solid part removed and braised over a little hibachi kabob style, usually coated with a pretty spicy BBQ type sauce.

In Thailand, around Korat and Udorn, a similar dish is served under another name which I've forgotten. The process of incubation is stopped a week & 1/2 earlier, the egg is removed from heat and the contents allowed to 'ferment in the unbroken shell'. (I called it 'allowed to partially rot') Almost always served street vendor style, with the fermented liqueur being the prized portion, but the rest is eaten as described above.  The aroma is 'memorable'. Usually followed by a Singha beer or 2 which in itself was pretty awful.

I found it 'not acceptable' to my sight or palate.

On the other hand, should you have to opportunity to sample habbachied, fried,  or kabob Lumpia, it is wonderful. Usually lean pork pieces, but poultry is also used. Closest thing I can relate it to is General Tso's chicken or rose pork.

As an aside, in Taiwan  movie theaters, popcorn was not served. Little bags of dried salted squid was the common alternative. It was nasty.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ugh... I've heard of it but not sure I would EVER want to see/smell/taste!


----------



## Southern by choice

We have had people ask for eggs still in incubation process.
Also silkies... there is a belief that the black skinned chickens have medicinal properties.


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> As the guy on the Farmer's Insurance ad might say, 'I know some things because I've seen some things'...
> Reading this made me think of an unpleasant experience from the carefree days of my mis-spent youth, when I found myself in a little restaurant in a now forgotten  town outside Manila Philippines.  Ducks are the #2 poultry in Asia, with chickens barely edging ducks out of #1. I will leave it to the reader to search for images of the dish I am going to describe, but if you ever find yourself in the the P.I. or even in a traditional  Asian eatery here  in the US, I strongly advise you to forego sampling........Balute.  It is a favorite street food there tho, and often highly sought in even the best restaurants.
> How it is prepared..
> Viable duck (chicken eggs can be used but usually not) eggs are incubated either in an electric incubator or buried in warm sunny ground, unearthed, &  candled occasionally and those without plasm are thrown out.
> On the 17 or 18th day, the eggs are ready to be turned into Balut.  Served several different ways.
> 1. The partially incubated eggs are hard boiled in the shell--usually the preferred street vendor style. A small of the pointed end of the shell is removed by the vendor, the bottom portion handed to the customer, who first tilts the shell up and drinks the liquid portion down,  then peels away more of the shell, removes the membrane and  eats the more solid part.
> 2. The eggs are boiled, the egg carefully cracked, the "liqueur' is poured off and reserved, and the solid portion is  rolled in finely ground seasoned rice  bran and fried. Served over a bed of rice with the reserved liquid poured over the whole dish.
> 3. The same process is done, with the solid part removed and braised over a little hibachi kabob style, usually coated with a pretty spicy BBQ type sauce.
> 
> In Thailand, around Korat and Udorn, a similar dish is served under another name which I've forgotten. The process of incubation is stopped a week & 1/2 earlier, the egg is removed from heat and the contents allowed to 'ferment in the unbroken shell'. (I called it 'allowed to partially rot') Almost always served street vendor style, with the fermented liqueur being the prized portion, but the rest is eaten as described above.  The aroma is 'memorable'. Usually followed by a Singha beer or 2 which in itself was pretty awful.
> 
> I found it 'not acceptable' to my sight or palate.
> 
> On the other hand, should you have to opportunity to sample habbachied, fried,  or kabob Lumpia, it is wonderful. Usually lean pork pieces, but poultry is also used. Closest thing I can relate it to is General Tso's chicken or rose pork.
> 
> As an aside, in Taiwan  movie theaters, popcorn was not served. Little bags of dried salted squid was the common alternative. It was nasty.


UGH!!!  That is disgusting!!!   

There used to be one thing I would say I wouldn't eat - Rocky Mountain Oyster. (RMO). Now i will say I won't eat RMO and Balute!


----------



## greybeard

I've seen worse. But won't be posted on this board.


----------



## farmerjan

Greybeard, I have also seen some really messed up people from oxy.....I would give my eyeteeth if it would affect me even a little.... No Joke.  I have absolutely no response to it except to get a queasy stomach and a little light headed if I take it every 2 hours, and NOT ONE ONCE OF PAIN RELIEF.  Doctors cannot believe that it doesn't help at all.  They have tried every one that I can think of and NOTHING.....  Sometimes the knee and especially the ankle pain is so much that I try to "imagine" that a tylenol/tramodol combination helps because I will get some relief from the headaches that I get from the ankle pain....
Mostly I just do without.  Actually an alcoholic  drink will sometimes help some...I usually only "drink" things like amaretto and kahlua and liquors that are not anything like a good "stiff bourbon"...  but mostly I just try to bear it.  I think the alcohol in the evening is more of a relaxer... I used to cocktail waitress in the late 70's early 80's so am well versed with what over indulging customers were like.  Guess that is why I was never a drinker.  It used to be a joke that I was a cheap date because 2 drinks and I would go to sleep....So I didn't drink.   Besides, when I heard people talk about how they got so drunk and had such a good time but they can't remember it....I would look at them and say, what, I don't get it...If I have a good time, I want to be coherent enough to remember it.....
I have tried all sorts of homeopathic remedies also, creams, rubs, tablets under the tongue.  Most have arnica montana and other stuff in them.  Anyone else use anything that works?  I am willing to try most anything ...legal... and I am not in things like marijuana.  I want to be in fairly good control of my faculties, just not hurt so much.


----------



## Mini Horses

Had a co-worker who married a Phillipine man and he told me about Balut one day -- GAG!!!  Of course, he says good.  WOW, what a set of taste buds!

Farmerjan, I'm assuming you have tried all the rubs out there.  The issues are, as you know, bone on bone.   Aches in muscular situations may respond to some of the rubs, Absorbine from tack shop helps me, and may help you to relieve some of that portion of your pain which accompanies the bone action.   Ain't anything for what you experience that will give you extreme relief that I know about.   As to marijuana, not sure about relief BUT the oils extracted are not supposed to carry the euphoric phase of the chemical.   Since I have never tried any of it, couldn't even tell you what it would be like.   BUT do hear that the oil extractions have been medically approved for some kids issues...without the high.

Have heard rumblings that shark something helps with rebuilding cartilage. ???  Have you asked about blood stem cell extraction, then injection?   This is said to help build new tissue???  As always, doesn't work all the time.

You need a "retread" on that knee.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Anybody ever tried DMSO?  I don't know anything about it - just have heard of it...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I know of a few here in NC that supply the duck/eggs for Balute.... Don't think I could force myself to eat willingly


----------



## Mike CHS

@farmerjan have you by any chance tried Fish Oil?  I started taking one capsule a day about a year ago and I have a major drop in knee pain that I have had since my 20's.  I have no science to back that up other than the fact that pain I have lived with for a good part of my life is no longer there.


----------



## Devonviolet

@farmerjan, I feel your pain.  As I have said before, I have had a total left knee replacement, with years of severe pain that led up to that. I have also had severe plantar fasciitis, which swelled up from normal 1/8" to 3/4" in thickness, before a Pediatrist finally diagnosed how bad it was, and treated it with excruciating cortisone injections. Failed bunion surgery led to constant nerve pain, and now really bad arthritis in my right ankle.

I don't have your problem, with pain meds not working. But, can't take them, nonetheless, because my liver doesn't handle them well.

I tried Synvisc injections, in my left knee, 16 years ago, but they didn't help much. In the end the doc couldn't get the needle into the joint, because I had bone on bone.

Now days, I rely pretty heavily on a homeopathic rub, with Arnica and other homeopathic remedies, called Muscle Therapy gel. It is made by Hylands. It helps a multitude of pain issues: nerve pain, Fibromyalgia, sore muscles, joint pain, and even pain &  itching from fire ants and. chigger bites. The thing I have learne about using homeopathics, is that it isn't a once & done thing.  Sometimes I have to use it, wait 15 minutes to a 1/2 hour & use it again. It may not give 100% relief, but does minimize the pain.

Something else that has worked, on my arthritic hands, is a lotion, that they sell at our local farmer's co-op. it is called Two Old Goats. I have only ever used the sample, on my arthritic thumb, in the store, so I don't know how it would work on your knee. But it worked on my thumb.


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> Anyone else use anything that works?


I do.
2 ruptured disc.
1 bulging disc.
residual pain from a snakebite.
pain from reduced circulation from vein harvest same leg as the snakebite.
residual pain from burn skin grafts on both legs boot tops to knees.
Both shoulders in need of joint replacement.
Feet pain from type2 diabetes.

The phrase "It (pain) is all in your head" is more true than most people want to admit or even consider. The brain deals with pain exclusively. No matter what the malady or injury, pain doesn't happen until the neural pathways tells your sensory parts of the brain that "Hey, your back hurts".
In a very quick injury (like a bullet passing thru muscle at 1000'/sec) there is often no pain registered for quite some time--many people have been shot and never even realize it until blood appears) The injury happened faster than the nerves can pass the info to the brain and the brain process what happened. A comparatively slower injury, like cutting yourself with a carving knife allows the info to get passed and processed, and we feel the pain, but even then, it's not instantaneous, even tho it may seem so to us at the time. 

But, chronic pain is different. We already know we have back/leg etc trouble, so we recognize it hurts.
When I was in the Naval hospital in Japan (over 40 years ago) getting my burns tended to, I was on morphine for a couple of weeks, and because it was jet fuel burns, they were unable to remove all the JP from my tissue. The docs told me I would be in pain for weeks, months, maybe even the rest of my life.

After a few weeks, an old Navy Corpsman chief came in and talked to me about pain. Told me I had 2 choices. Take pain medication to the point I was addicted to it, or deal with it within my thought processes, and if I chose the 2nd option, he would teach me how to do it. He first explained what I have typed in the first part above..how pain and neural pathways and receptors work. I will paraphrase what he said:
"We all have traumatic or unpleasant things that have happened in our lives, but we don't think about them on a daily basis. We've simply and partially unconsciously put those into a part of our brain we just just don't go to. We just don't. You can do that consciously if you really try. Replace that ought with something else to start, and soon, the thoughts of that event just won't be in the forefront of your thoughts. When you wake in the morning, the first thing you feel right now is pain. Move that pain to a part of your brain you don't access, and replace that 'pain thought' with some other thought."

It's a little more complicated than that, and it rarely works on people who are predisposed to believe it will not work, especially those who have been on long term pain medications.  It is not self-hypnosis. It is simply controlling your brain pattern & thoughts instead of allowing the brain to control you.
The reason it doesn't work well on long term pain med folks is because the meds have altered how the brain works. Meds, especially opiods train the brain to expect a feeling of euphoria. They don't really stop the pain, they just trick the brain into not caring anymore that you hurt. Many Americans are psychologically addicted to the Oxys. Even tho they no longer get the rush or euphoria, the brain cells do--it just doesn't let them (the 'I'm not addicted' addict) know any more. Take their oxy away, and their personality changes..they get angry, or depressed, or do things normal people wouldn't. That's their brain reacting to being deprived of what it has come to expect.

Every morning I get up, and as soon as I start to move around (like putting on my clothes) my back starts hurting. A few seconds of thoughts and it's gone. Those thoughts of pain replaced. Those thought moved, like files moved on a hard drive to a folder I just don't access.
I do have trouble suppressing sudden onset severe pain, like dental work or dental pain. It takes a little longer to sit down and concentrate but still doable, which drives my wife nuts. I don't bother filling the pain prescription the dentist gives me and she can't get her head around what I am doing.


----------



## Devonviolet

WOW, WOW, WOW, @greybeard!!!  You have been through the ringer & back!!!

You said a mouthful there!!! I totally agree!!! Having chosen to deal with my pain without drugs, I now realize I do what you described, on a daily basis.

My hat's off to you!


----------



## Mike CHS

@greybeard - I think I had the same Chief in my hospital room at Pensacola in the early 80's.


----------



## TAH

frustratedearthmother said:


> Anybody ever tried DMSO?  I don't know anything about it - just have heard of it...


DMSO is my best friend when it comes to myself  and animals animals... Swelling, Cuts, Bruises, back pain, knee pain, headaches, etc... I have always had some issues and ever since DMSO it will go away really fast... I have since been doing Stop Pain, it has DMSO in it and essential oils.


----------



## greybeard

Other than my heart and diabetic meds, the only other thing I have ever used is an antibacterial such as neosporin. (I cannot will away antigens)
Used some last night after I had a little wreck on my bicycle. Have to be careful..I bleed like a pig nowadays because I'm on blood thinners.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have and do take demerol, but rarely....but, I take 3-4 green BCs everyday. Most of the time the lessening pain allows me to function, and certain pain I can "Override" as GB says, but sure not anywhere near his ability or pain. I had an old Internist doctor that told me that asprin is the best pain reliever for arthritis, and it has worked for me, but I take 3 fish oil capsules each day, too...so, Mike may have a point also.


----------



## Baymule

@greybeard do you have any plans to undergo shoulder replacement surgery? My husband had his right shoulder replaced in February and is delighted now that he had it done. He has range of motion that he has not had in years, still has some pain, but it lessens each day. He did all his therapy and still continues some here at home. While the aftermath was painful and miserable, he is glad he had the surgery.


----------



## Bruce

Glad to hear DH is still on the upswing @Baymule !



Devonviolet said:


> OUCH! This afternoon, I'm suffering the pain tingling, as a result of forgetting to wear gloves, when handling the Stinging Nettle seedling, that I planted last Feb. It had gotten rather leggy, with multiple side shoots, on the main stem.  This plant is in the mint family. So, I thought I could root the stems in water.
> 
> So, without thinking, I picked up a pair of scissors & grabbed the stem, to cut it.  It wasn't until I felt the sting, that I remembered that I shouldn't touch without gloves.   But, of course by then it was too late.
> 
> I had heard vinegar would take the pain away. So, I tried that and, of course it didn't work. But, after doing research, I learned the sticker is tipped with acid, which causes the pain. My research found that what I should have done was put baking soda paste, to neutralize the acid.  I have been doing that, and while it is on my fingers, the pain is gone. But, as soon as I wash it off, the pain, tingling & numbness comes back.
> 
> Right now, I am sitting with a glove that has baking soda paste in the first three fingers.  So, for now it doesn't hurt.



@Devonviolet Get yourself up here and cut all the stinging nettle you can carry home ... in a semi! @greybeard's diagram rings true. That 5h1t spreads and spreads and spreads. If you can dig deep and pull some you'll find a runner running horizontal to the next plant. Trying to pull it out by the roots is like trying to pull Japanese Knotweed - breaks below the surface and you've accomplished nothing but a slight slow down.  Doing my best to keep if from going to seed so at least I'm "only" fighting the existing plants. HOPING to keep it cut down enough that the roots don't get fed.

Antidote to stinging nettle? It usually grows right nearby ... and is the other bane of my existence - burdock. Use the "juice" from the leaf on the area where the nettle got you.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> @greybeard do you have any plans to undergo shoulder replacement surgery?


I do not.


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> I do not.


It isn't for everybody. Suck it up and keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Baymule

@Devonviolet
Antidote to stinging nettle? It usually grows right nearby ... and is the other bane of my existence - burdock. Use the "juice" from the leaf on the area where the nettle got you.[/QUOTE]

Or the "other" antidote.......pee on it............never tried it, don't plan on it either.....


----------



## Bruce

I've heard that works for stingray "stings". Saw it on "Survivor" MANY years ago. No idea if that works either.


----------



## Mike CHS

There is a saying that "some" good can be found in almost all things.  

Edible parts: Leaves, stems and roots. Young leaves are preferable however, no matter how far into the growing season be sure to remember that until dried or cooked, stinging nettle leaves will have those stinging hairs – never eat them raw! Nettles make an excellent spinach substitute and can also be added to soups and stews. Nettle beer is brewed from the young shoots. Nettle root is used for medicinal purposes including enlarged prostate and when there is difficulty in urination due to BPH. Nettle tea made from the root can help urinary ailments. Tea made from the leaves is rich in iron and can aid coagulation and the formation of hemoglobin.


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> Nettle root is used for medicinal purposes including enlarged prostate


Just understand that while nettle might reduce the symptoms from an enlarged prostate, it does not reduce the size of the enlarged prostrate.
*



			Benign Prostatic Hyperplasia (BPH)
		
Click to expand...

*


> Stinging nettle root is used widely in Europe to treat BPH. Studies in people suggest that stinging nettle, in combination with other herbs (especially saw palmetto), may be effective at relieving symptoms such as reduced urinary flow, incomplete emptying of the bladder, post urination dripping, and the constant urge to urinate. These symptoms are caused by the enlarged prostate gland pressing on the urethra (the tube that empties urine from the bladder). Some studies suggest that stinging nettle is comparable to finasteride (a medication commonly prescribed for BPH) in slowing the growth of certain prostate cells. However, unlike finasteride, the herb does not decrease prostate size. Scientists aren't sure why nettle root reduces symptoms. It may be because it contains chemicals that affect hormones (including testosterone and estrogen), or because it acts directly on prostate cells. It is important to work with a doctor to treat BPH, and to make sure you have a proper diagnosis to rule out prostate cancer.


http://www.umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/herb/stinging-nettle
http://pennstatehershey.adam.com/content.aspx?productId=107&pid=33&gid=000275


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> Just understand that while nettle might reduce the symptoms from an enlarged prostate, it does not reduce the size of the enlarged prostrate.
> 
> http://www.umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/herb/stinging-nettle
> http://pennstatehershey.adam.com/content.aspx?productId=107&pid=33&gid=000275


Great link GB.  Stinging nettle does have some positive benefits.  However, @Baymule, I think you will be happy to know that I have decided not to grow Stinging Nettle here. 

Main reason: it is just too painful, and I don't want to have to deal with anymore accidental stings in the future.  I will buy the dried herb online.

Secondary reason: GB made a really good  point.  Before, I was thinking in terms of keeping flowers cut, to prevent broadcast seeding to spread it out of control. With a tight underground root mass, it's gotta be hard to control spread that way.  Stinging nettle is not a native species, and since most find it a painful, irritating weed, I don't want to be the one to introduce it to the ecosystem.


----------



## Devonviolet

WOW!!! What a day we had today!!!

It started out rather normally, with me milking Ruby & Falina.  However, after milking, Our routine took a different turn.  On the way back to their run, we took a detour to the barn, to weigh the girls, on our new Vet style scale.  They had never been in the barn, and I expected to meet with resistance. However, each girl hopped up into the barn fairly easily.

Once that was done, I headed into the house, to filter & pasteurize the gallon of milk I had just gotten from the girls.

When I was finished with that, I decided to attempt my first batch of cheese: Quest Fresco.  This is one of the easiest, because all you do is add vinegar, to separate the curds from the whey, let it sit for a while, strain the curds out of the whey into a flour sack cloth placed in a colander, for a while, add salt and press in a colander, to get more whey out.  I weighted  it down, with a full gallon glass jar, for a couple hours. And what we ended up with was more like Ricotta. But, we were very happy with the flavor.

Something I read, while looking for the recipe, was that I could put the leftover whey over ice & drink it.  So, when the cheese was being pressed, I added some salt to the whey, put it over ice, and sat, for a while to get my aching feet up!  It was very refreshing!

To say I am pleased, as punch, to have made my first cheese, was an understatement!  I am ecstatic!!!  As @Baymule keeps saying, this has been my dream, for a long time, and it is finally coming to pass!

When I finished making the Queso Fresco, I was going to make some Mozzarella cheese, but I couldn't find my Rennet anywhere.  I KNOW I bought some, when I bought the different cultures, that I would need, for cheese making.  So, now I am going to have to buy more Rennet before I can make Mozzarella cheese.  I may just go to the grocery store & buy some Junket (Rennet). I'm pretty sure I have seen it in the pudding section. Or, was it the canning section?

At 3:00 we had to go out and put the dogs in the back of the pickup truck, for their annual trip, to the Vet, for Rabies shots.  When we bought the truck, we put a Leer cap over the bed, with side raising Windows (for easy access), into the truck bed, as well as sliding Windows, with screens, for ventilation, since we knew we would be hauling animals in the truck bed.  It was a bit spendy, but we have been very happy with it.

Since Violet & Deo spend 24/7 with the goats, getting them into the truck, has never been a fun task. They do not want to leave their goats, and going in the truck scares them.  This time was no different. However, we did put a 2x3' wood bench under the tailgate, and that made it a bit easier.  We have big eye bolts, screwed into the truck bed walls. DH crawled into the truck bed and hooked each dog to one of them, to keep them contained. We do that with the goats, when we transport them, and it works well.

To say they were stressed, is an understatement. However, once we were on the road, they both laid down and were much calmer. When we got to the Vet, we left the dogs in the truck, and he came out to give them their Rabies shot.  They were sweet as you please.

When we got home, the plan was to unhook them, and let them jump down, to run to the gate, which we knew they would do.  Before I could let go of Violet's leash, it tangled on my left little finger and twisted it as she jumped down.  OUCH!  Within 15 minutes, it was starting to swell and get stiff and painful.

So, after we fed the animals and got them all settled in, for the night, we came inside and out of wrapped a comfrey oil poultice on my finger & wrapped it well, to prevent the oil from running all over everything. DH was a big help getting it done.  It is bulky, but doing the job.  I will have to take it off in the morning, to milk the goats.  I'm hoping the comfrey oil will have done the job, of reducing the swelling.  Once the milk is processed, I might just have to put another poultice on.

One more cute thing, and then I'm heading to bed.  At the end of feeding animals, we take leashes into the goat run, to hook up the kids and lead them over to the barn, so they can spend the night away from their moms.  Usually, I have to track them down, to hook the carabeaners onto their collar & lead them out.  Tonight I was pleasantly surprised!  As I walked into the run, both kids came to the gate and stood there, while I put the leash on them. Then, they walked out without any encouragement, and headed straight for the barn.  It was SO sweet!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Really glad that your "Beginnings" with the cheese making went so well for ya, and all the animals co-operated with all the goings on....but, that poor finger got caught in the "Action"....sure hope it doesn't linger around too long, being painful. It sounds like the young ones are getting used to the "Routine" and it sure makes it much easier....


----------



## Bruce

Clearly you need to bring a goat to the vet with the dogs so they don't think they are shirking their duty! 

Watch that finger!! My SIL had a Jack Russell Terrier out for a walk, leash looped over her little finger while she picked up the poop he just deposited. He ran, broke her finger. That JRT is WAY smaller than your dogs!

Nice that the kids are coming to you to be leashed! Maybe that is part of my problem with the boys. They can come and go from the barn as they please (which is good because they always poop outside  ), I'm not providing any "added value" by trying to touch them or put a halter on them. In fact Friday was the first day I put their halters on and you would think I was killing them. And of course Teddy had to endure a 3 hour shearing session that didn't get him half done so the "halter and lead" thing is not a pleasant experience. I tried to get Teddy to walk on the lead a short bit after I finished "scissoring" him last night. NOTHING DOING! even though I was trying to walk him out the open door he uses many times a day.


----------



## animalmom

The rennet used for junket is not the same as used for cheese and it will not set... so I have read.


----------



## Mini Horses

OUCH -- on the finger.  Comfrey does work very well for most such injuries.   I put some leaves into olive oil, close the canning jar & set it in the hot sun for several days, shake it each day.   Soon you have an ointment.   It works.  Such a thing is great once the compress can come off.

My goats are taken to different fields for a "day trip" to browse, rest their regular field and help keep my fields cleaned up (weeds?).   I have a driveway sized path down the center of my farm, pastures on each side, which allows me to open & close gates to make moves.  

When I go to their field and open their gate they follow me to the next, and the next....they run down the lane and enter at the opened gate to graze.    Looks like the Pied Piper, LOL.  But it sure makes life easier to catch them, move them, work them.   Goats are VERY smart and love routine.

Same with milking -- don't go out of order!


----------



## Mini Horses

Oh, I feel your joy with the goat cheese..... my experience was the same, complete euphoria.   Then, I was like you with the first milking.   Had owned many goats prior (many with milk stars!) but never bought primarily to milk.    When I did, it was so great.     Before I wasn't at my farm for daily milking, so never used them for that -- although I did milk on occasion when there for a quart or two  when they were with kids nursing.

I would like to do more yogurt and hard cheese.  One day, yes.


----------



## Baymule

It sounds like you just had what I call "This is what we moved here for" days. One of those satisfying, happy, fulfilling days. One of those days that makes you smile, one of those days that, despite your hurting finger, was a perfect day. Dreams DO come true!


----------



## Baymule

On our little homestead, we closed the fence today. The last 200' of wire is stretched and up. We will pound T-posts tomorrow and I will wire up the gap in the gully that exits our property. My son showed up Monday afternoon and he helped lay the concrete bags in the gully to make a water gap.  We will be able to let the sheep in that area tomorrow! Yep, we had "one of those days" today too!


----------



## Mike CHS

Those days are what makes what we all do something worth smiling about.


----------



## CntryBoy777

My day is closer....if I just secure the gates it is goat ready, now....but, a few things to adress before the birds can get out to Play....
The SIL got blisters on his hands today....twisting wires with pliers....securing CPs together....and it took him close to 2hrs to put 33 clips on the 11 Tposts that I drove yesterday...


----------



## Latestarter

Hope the finger heals up. glad the cheese was a success


----------



## babsbag

@animalmom is correct about the rennet, don't try the junket. I would buy liquid rennet if you are going to have to get some more. 

Good job with the cheese. Now you need to make Chevre, it is easier. Heat the milk to 86° (or whatever the culture says), add the culture, stir and come back in 12-24 hours. Pour it into cheese cloth and hang. Easy peasy.  My favorite culture is from New England Cheese company and it is called Fromagina; I like their Fromage Blanc too, they are both milder than their Chevre.  Then you can move on to making Feta. 

Mozzarella is not my favorite when made from goat milk, it can get rubbery. I have done the 30 minute one and the longer version and both of them can use some extra cream in them. That is why I suggested maybe actually adding some extra cream. IMO the cheese is best when eaten warm or cooking with it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> OUCH -- on the finger. Comfrey does work very well for most such injuries. I put some leaves into olive oil, close the canning jar & set it in the hot sun for several days, shake it each day. Soon you have an ointment. It works.


I have a half gallon jar of dried Comfrey, that I collected from a friend's long row, of Comfrey, in PA. She wasn't using it anymore, so she let me cut as much as I wanted. And I cut bushel basketsful!

I made this Comfrey oil, about six months ago, using the dried Comfrey.  The plan was to make an ointment, but it never got done.  I still want to do that. But, will probably eventually make lotion.

Last Fall, I found a seller on eBay, who was selling Comfrey roots.  I've read that goats love Comfrey, so I bought quite a few roots & started them in red plastic drink cups. They are doing well, and I plan to plant them around the property. So we will have lots!

ETA:  Thanks for everyone's concern, about my little finger.  It was swollen & bruised that night. The next morning, it was kinda stiff. But, I had to take the police off, so I could milk goats. 

The swelling is gone & I can bend it all the way.   I really think my Comfrey oil helped it heal a lot faster!  



Mini Horses said:


> Oh, I feel your joy with the goat cheese..... my experience was the same, complete euphoria.



Yes, euphoria is a good word!  Yesterday I used 5 pints, of cream, that we made with our new cream separator, to make 2 pounds of butter!  M-m-m!  I had it on whole grain toast, for breakfast this morning. It was YUMMY!


----------



## Devonviolet

animalmom said:


> The rennet used for junket is not the same as used for cheese and it will not set... so I have read.


Thanks for the warning, @animalmom!  I won't ever use Junket in a pinch.  

I actually found a pkg of rennet tablets, in the freezer, between 2 pkgs of culture. Now, I need to wait until we make some more cream, as @babsbag saya Mozzarella is better with add



babsbag said:


> Mozzarella is not my favorite when made from goat milk, it can get rubbery. I have done the 30 minute one and the longer version and both of them can use some extra cream in them.


The instructions for the liquid say it is double strength & you should use half of what the recipe calls for. I wonder if I were to use a little less than what the recipe calls for, if it wouldn't get less rubbery???

I'm getting ready to place another order, with New England Cheese Co., and will be buying a 1 oz. Bottle of the liquid vegetable based rennet, so I can compare using tablets vs. Double strength (halved) liquid.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, another successful day on Devonviolet acres!

We've had so much rain lately, we haven't gotten out & mowed the side green strip or back pasture. In some places, the weeds were 5 feet tall!  I made short order (pun intended) of those 5 foot weeds, by going one way, allowing the discharge shoot push them over. And then came back the other way, catching the tops, that were laying on the ground. Worked like a dream

DH has mowed the front & side yards, but not the back yard or the other two.

He can use the riding mower, but it tends to jar his body too much & he has a lot of aches & pains for several days afterwards.

So, he "lets" me use the riding mower & he goes around trees & stumps, etc., with the push mower.  

Actually I really like using the riding mower. Its kinda a challenge, as each time I do it, I try to go a little bit further into the woods.  This time I cleared a 10' square patch, that I have been working on since last Spring. 

Right now, we have some patches of Black Eyed Susan's out there, so we mowed around those.  It looks kinda pretty!  

After I did the back pasture & side green strip, I went around & did the front yard & then outside the front gate. Oh, and while I was there, I might as well do the drainage ditch!  We have always used the weed eater there, because DH thought it was too steep, for the riding mower.  Well, guess what?    it wasn't too steep for ME on the rider!  I made short order of that weedy old ditch!    DH was really impressed!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> On our little homestead, we closed the fence today. The last 200' of wire is stretched and up. We will pound T-posts tomorrow and I will wire up the gap in the gully that exits our property. My son showed up Monday afternoon and he helped lay the concrete bags in the gully to make a water gap.  We will be able to let the sheep in that area tomorrow! Yep, we had "one of those days" today too!


WOOHOO!!!  That is SO exciting!  You, DH & your neighbor, have worked SO hard to get that fencing done.    That's quite an accomplishment!  

I'm hoping that we can get at least some of our fencing in this summer.  Rather than try to go back 350 feet. Like originally planned. 

We have decided to just aim for the open area, with cross fencing.  Once that is done, we can start working to get fencing in further back.


----------



## Baymule

Just woke up from a "plumb tuckered out" nap. Whew! We got the gully wired up and pounded T-posts. I only clipped the top two, trying to get them pounded in. DH can't do the pounding so he helped me line them up and held the wire out of the way. SHEEP ARE IN THE NEW PASTURE!!!!! We let Trip and Paris in and they ran crazy. Their tongues were dragging. When we came to the house, they wanted to come back "home". LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

DH is taking one of those "plum tuckered out naps!" right now.    

That is SO cool that you finally have,your sheep AND your LGDs out on the land/woods.  Man-O-Man!  Would Deo and Violet just LOVE to have some land to run on!!!    As long as their goats were there, they would run until they dropped!  

Good Job, @Baymule!  You definitely deserved that "plum tuckered out nap"!


----------



## Devonviolet

DH went to let Keagan - one of our kitties - out the back door, and saw Porter - our Maine Coon kitty napping with 2 of our Muscovy ducks:





The other day, we went to town & got drenched in a downpour. When we got home, I put my umbrella in the office to dry. Keagan thought it was a good place to take a nap. I just had to take a photo!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That is tooo cute!


----------



## Baymule

Keagan is one Kool Kitty! All he needs is a pair of sunglasses.

I went back to the fence and finished with the T-posts. Trip went with me and "helped" before running off in the woods. Silly sheep would only go as far as the gully before running back to the gate. They are still out there, I'll put them up for the night about 8. I am plumb tuckered out again. I took my shower and DH is frying some ham for us.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Keagan is one Kool Kitty! All he needs is a pair of sunglasses.
> 
> I went back to the fence and finished with the T-posts. Trip went with me and "helped" before running off in the woods. Silly sheep would only go as far as the gully before running back to the gate. They are still out there, I'll put them up for the night about 8. I am plumb tuckered out again. I took my shower and DH is frying some ham for us.


Yes! Keagan really is a cool kitty!  Although, I suspect he would draw the line at sunglasses.   

Those silly sheep need to learn that they were BRED to go out into the "wilderness"   to graze.     Once they do, you won't be able to get them to come home at night.


----------



## Baymule

We just put them in their night pen. I shrieked SHEEP!!! And 13 little heads immediately popped up at the gate and lots of BAA BAA BAA BAA BAA's filled the air. I had already put feed out for them, so I shook the coffee can, the BAA's intensified, DH opened the gate, I shrieked SHEEP!! SHEEP!! and the Kentucky Derby of sheep was off and running! LOL I'll put them back over there tomorrow.


----------



## Devonviolet

SHEEEEP ! ! !   BAAAA!   BAAAA!
  ​


----------



## Devonviolet

This evening, when we fed the animals, I took my phone with me, so I could take pictures of the Black Eyed Susan's.



Devonviolet said:


> I really like using the riding mower. Its kinda a challenge, as each time I do it, I try to go a little bit further into the woods. This time I cleared a 10' square patch, that I have been working on since last Spring.
> 
> Right now, we have some patches of Black Eyed Susan's out there, so we mowed around those. It looks kinda pretty!






I



Here, in the middle of the screen, is the patch of brush, that I cleared. Before I started working to clear it, last Spring, it was solid and about 7 feet high.




I had just put the dog's food bowls down. Their table manors were so nice, I had to get a shot of it!  Actually, they always eat well together.




As I was heading for the house, I saw Leon taking a sip. He looked so nice I just had to get a shot!  Isn't he a pretty boy?


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like you don't need to shriek anymore @Baymule, they seem to be anticipating your arrival.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Sounds like you don't need to shriek anymore @Baymule, they seem to be anticipating your arrival.



Sheep have the sight of an eagle, sonic hearing of a bat, the vocal cords of a roaring lion and the appetite of an elephant. They see me crack open the door, hear me breathing, and start yelling their heads off expecting me to rush to them with unlimited buckets of feed. Gotta admire their optimism-they never give up hoping for those unlimited buckets of feed.


----------



## Baymule

I love the black eyed susans too! A lot of them came up in the garden and I not only kept them, but transplanted some too! We are having a good year for wildflowers on the road sides. That patch you mowed might not be big, but it is CLEAR now and that makes it HUGE.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Gotta admire their optimism-they never give up hoping for those unlimited buckets of feed.


Our wethers are the same!  All we have to do is quietly crack either the front or back doors, and they sound off, loud and clear.  "FEED ME, FEED ME!!!!"      



Baymule said:


> That patch you mowed might not be big, but it is CLEAR now and that makes it HUGE.



Absolutely!  I considered that small patch (in the greater scheme, of things), to be HUGE!  Rome wasn't built in a day. Each small patch, that I clear will eventually progress into a massive cleared area!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Gotta admire their optimism-they never give up hoping for those unlimited buckets of feed.


Sounds like my chickens.


----------



## greybeard

Who wants a kitten?
One solid black, one black and white, one tabby, one calico.
(actually we'll find homes for them locally and momma's getting a trip to the vet to make sure it doesn't happen again)
She gave birth to them up in the bowels of a log skidder, then moved them under a brush hog mower for a few days until it rained hard so she finally brought them up to the front porch.


----------



## Latestarter

Gl@d to he@r you got the/some r@in you'd w@nted. Cute kittens, but no th@nks.


----------



## Devonviolet

Milked 2 goats, helped feed the animals, pasteurized 2 gallons of milk, made 6 pints of my own recipe Mayo cleaned the dishes and now off to get ready for lunch out with Latestarter in Winnsboro!


----------



## Hillaire

think you could pass on that recipe for the mayo?? does it hold up against helmans? lol


----------



## Devonviolet

Hillaire said:


> think you could pass on that recipe for the mayo?? does it hold up against helmans? lol


   First allow me to welcome you to BYH!      So nice to have you join us!

I started making my own mayonnaise because (for a number of reasons) I don't like soy or canola oil. ALL mayonnaise, that we found in the grocery store contain one or both of these oils.

My recipe tastes slightly different than Hellman's, due to the ACV and lime juice. But, my DH & I really like it.  @Baymule and her DH had some, at my house, and they really liked it also.

DEVONVIOLET'S MAYONNAISE
Makes 7-1/2 cups

4 large egg yolks (warmed to room temp)                                      
2 Tbsp. Organic Apple Cider (Bragg's Organic ACV with "Mother")                                
2 Tbsp Organic Lemon or Lime Juice            
1 Tbsp Dijon Mustard 
5 oz Extra Virgin Olive Oil                                      
1 tsp. Himalayan Sea Salt                                                                                    
5-3/4 cups Grape Seed Oil        


Place eggs, ACV, Citrus Juice, Mustard and salt in food processor or stand mixer and turn on.

Place olive oil in a measuring cup with a spout. This is important, because it allows for better control when slowly pouring the food processor or stand mixer. Run food processor or stand mixer on high.

Slowly start to drizzle olive oil into mixture - with a thin stream about the size of a pencil lead. Then, do the same with the remaining oil, also pouring from a measuring cup with a spout.

Just prior to finishing. Stop the machine, scrape down the top and sides, with a rubber spatula, and turn the machine on again to incorporate the residual liquid.

Using a wide mouth canning funnel, scoop the mayo from the food processor or mixer bowl into canning jars: 1 quart + 2 pints (or 4 pint jars).
ETA:  We have been eating this mayo, and it is yummy. However, due to the olive oil, it has a stronger flavor. To keep it mild, I would recommend you leave out the olive oil, and replace it with all grape seed oil.
**********
ETA:  7-8-17
I made mayonnaise today, and made some changes in the recipe.  I have made those changes above.  To clarify, I used 4 egg yolks instead of 4 whole eggs.  My last batch wasn't as thick as I like, so this change corrected that.  I also decreased the Olive Oil, and used Only Grape Seed Oil, for the remainder of the oil.  I also slightly decreased the ACV.


----------



## Devonviolet

@Hillside, I took a photo of one of my mayo jars.  My mayo turns out yellow, rather than the white color of store bought mayo, because I use our own chicken eggs, which have nice dark orange yolks.


----------



## Baymule

It is sooooo yummy!


----------



## Devonviolet

When we put the kids in the barn for the night, our broody hen was up on the siding, sqwaking up a storm.




Lately, when DH has gone in to feed her & the ducklings, she has been on the edge of the OSB wall between the two stalls. So, as you can see, he strung a rope & draped some birdnetting over the stall, to keep her in.

Tonight, when we put the kids in their stall, there she was.




The ducklings are getting big!  I'm starting to wonder if we don't have a couple of Muscovy's in the mix, as we have a couple bigger ducks.




When we cclosed up the barn, for the night, DH & I were standing there talking, and a beautiful Cardinal flew up in a nearby tree.



I took the shot & when I pulled the phone down, he was gone!

One more photo & then I'm off to bed.  Two days ago, the farmer, who plants the field next to us, cut the final cutting of the Winter Rye. Today he round baled it. DH was watching as the raked 2 rows into one, then ran the baler over that. It took 2 passes (up & back - 1/2 mile total) for one bale.  So, here is a shot of part of the field, with round bales.




If you look closely, you can see the tractor/trailer, they brought onto the field, to load the bales onto.


----------



## Hillaire

thanks for the welcome and thank you for sharing the recipe! I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Love the flowers....

How long will the mayo last ?

Catching up, I read you have a cream separator!    My heart's desire -- but, they are costly.   Found one about $150, with plastic that concerned me a little.  Need someone who has one to give review on it.    Congrats on yours.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Love the flowers....
> 
> How long will the mayo last ?
> 
> Catching up, I read you have a cream separator!    My heart's desire -- but, they are costly.   Found one about $150, with plastic that concerned me a little.  Need someone who has one to give review on it.    Congrats on yours.


Thanks Mini.  We do love the flowers in the field. They give the spirits a lift, when we look out back.

The mayo lasts quite a while. Of course, it's personal preference. But, I feel it's safe, as long as I keep it in the back of the fridge. One of the reasons I use pint jars, I feel that once I dig a spoon into the jar, the time clock starts, as far as spoilage goes. Does that make sense?  By using a smaller jar, it gets used up more quickly, with less chance of spoiling.  Also, I use the ACV, as a mild, natural bacterial control.

I do love our cream separator. It does a great job on the goat milk. I'm not sure what the fat content is in the remaining milk. But, it still tastes good. Not the delicious creamy, sweet whole milk, fresh from the goat. Not watery. It still satisfies my milk craving.

I bought my cream separator from khutorok123 on eBay. I think I paid $139 for the 100L/hour version (#19).  It has a blue base & clear plastic bowl. 

I wanted the stainless steel version. But couldn't afford that.

I think SlavicBeauty (khutorok123 on eBay), is a major seller, of these separators - world wide.  You can go to her website: SlavicBeauty.net to see all she has to offer. For the best prices, I would go to eBay & look around.


----------



## Devonviolet

Hillaire said:


> thanks for the welcome and thank you for sharing the recipe! I'm going to have to try it.


You're welcome. I hope you like it.  

Oooh!  I just found the coolest thing!!!  A recipe converter!  You plug in the number of servings and the ingredients.  Then you plug in the new number of servings.  It give the new ingredients quantities.  For example, I guessed end at 20 servings of this mayonnaise. I then put 1/4 that (2 cups**) for 5 servings and it gave me the correct ingredients sizes.

I'm hanging onto THIS link:    

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/recipe_resizer.html

** But, for the life of me, why anyone would want to go to the work, to just make 2 cups, is beyond me.


----------



## Devonviolet

I was cleaning up after pasteurizing today's milk, and went into the office (where we store kitchen dry goods) and there in the tub, for the ice cream maker, was on the floor where DH, put it, forgetting to close it up.  Squeezed into it, was my svelt, 15 pound, Porter. He can squeeze into just about any tiny space.


----------



## Baymule

No way! Porter is a big kitty! He looks so funny. It reminds me of a large dog that wants to sit in your lap.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> 3/4 tsp. Himalayan Sea Salt



Um, isn't "Himalayan Sea Salt" an oxymoron? There are no oceans, seas, salt water body of any sort in the Himalayas are there?



Devonviolet said:


> But, for the life of me, why anyone would want to go to the work, to just make 2 cups, is beyond me.



Because we don't live close enough to you to try it before we make a LOT!  If it is pretty close to Hellman's (AKA Best Foods), I'm sure I would like it. That is the only brand I EVER buy. I grew up on BF in CA and was really happy to find the SAME product just with a different name on this side of the country. In college my sister was so insistent on Best Foods, and *ONLY* Best Foods, that her BF's (now DH) frat brothers bought her a GIGANTIC bottle.


----------



## Latestarter

Bring out the Helman's & bring out the Best... they are the same... Some stores even carry both brands. Some folks will only buy one or the other... I'm a fan of either.


----------



## Bruce

I THINK the dividing line is the Rockies. If not it is the Mississippi. Wouldn't find both at any store that wasn't "on the line" I don't think. Their suppliers wouldn't have it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Um, isn't "Himalayan Sea Salt" an oxymoron? There are no oceans, seas, salt water body of any sort in the Himalayas are there?


_Wikipedia says:
*Himalayan salt* is rock salt or halite from the Punjab region of Pakistan. It is mined at the Khewra Salt Mine in Khewra, Jhelum District, Punjab, which is situated in the foothills of the Salt Range hill system in the Punjab province of the Indo-Gangetic Plain. It is located about 310 km (190 mi) from the Himalayas, 260 km (160 mi) from Lahore, and 298 km (185 mi) from Amritsar, India.[1]_
***
My understanding is that the salt was deposited when the ocean levels were higher.



Bruce said:


> Because we don't live close enough to you to try it before we make a LOT!  If it is pretty close to Hellman's (AKA Best Foods), I'm sure I would like it. That is the only brand I EVER buy. I grew up on BF in CA and was really happy to find the SAME product just with a different name on this side of the country. In college my sister was so insistent on Best Foods, and *ONLY* Best Foods, that her BF's (now DH) frat brothers bought her a GIGANTIC bottle.



I grew up with Hellman's also.  Loved it!  Then I started reading labels, to eliminate chemicals from my foods.  I have MCS (Multiple Chemical Sensitivity, so I need to avoid chemicals whenever possible.

At the top of the list is soybeans. Unless they are "organic", soybeans are GMO, and are sprayed with Roundup, so, for me any foods with soybeans are out of the question.

So, I started making my own mayonnaise.  It's been about five years since I have had Hellman's, so I can't assure you that my mayonnaise tastes like it. But, as Baymule as attested, and my DH says, I think it is very good.


----------



## Baymule

I hate mayonnaise. Yuck. It's like wiping calf snot on bread. Gross stuff. Gag. But I will eat @Devonviolet mayo with a spoon.


----------



## Bruce

Hellman's/Best Foods, not Miracle Whip @Baymule !!


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> I feel that once I dig a spoon into the jar, the time clock starts, as far as spoilage goes. Does that make sense?


The time clock starts as soon as the egg is laied and again, once air is available to it.



> By using a smaller jar, it gets used up more quickly, with less chance of spoiling. Also, I use the ACV, as a mild, natural bacterial control.


Vinegar will kill a lot of mycobacteria but it will not inhibit or kill salmonella, which is the leading medical problem related to mayonnaise (and eggs in general)


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Hellman's/Best Foods, not Miracle Whip @Baymule !!


They are both gross.  I also hate ketchup and bananas. Puke.


----------



## Bruce

I've never put ketchup on bananas.


----------



## Devonviolet




----------



## Baymule

I don't put ketchup on ANYTHING. I hate banana EVERYTHING.  Hellman's/Best and Miracle Whip are calf snot.


----------



## Bruce

I'll have to take your word for it since I'm not personally familiar with calf snot.


----------



## Baymule

The ONLY good mayonnaise in Devonviolet's.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have to assume that calf snot is similar to sheep snot and unfortunately I have experienced that.

On a better note, Teresa made us some banana splits tonight and didn't use ketchup.


----------



## Devonviolet

When I went out to help DH feed the animals, tonight, I was met with these amazing clouds. It took my breath away when I first saw it.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I have to assume that calf snot is similar to sheep snot and unfortunately I have experienced that.
> 
> On a better note, Teresa made us some banana splits tonight and didn't use ketchup.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ooooo!!!.....they are pretty, but hope there isn't a Storm a "Brewing" there.


----------



## Devonviolet

Actually, I was on the phone with @goatgurl when I first saw the clouds. I told her it looked like they were right over her. Sh said they had clouds, but no rain. Their forecast was for rain.  I don't know if she got any though.


----------



## farmerjan

As an adopted "southerner"  I have found that Duke's mayonaise is as good or better than Hellman's.   Plus a friend's wife who is very allergic to "everything" and has super sensitivity to anything wheat, says that she can eat Duke's with no flareups.  Maybe when I retire I will find time to make my own mayonaise...  After 9 hours on the Farmall H with the side delivery rake Sunday to do all the little fields we do, with too small gates and too tight corners, and 8 hours monday on the ford 4600 and the big V rake to do the several bigger fields that are 5-6 miles apart, retirement sounds too good to be true.  But all that is on the ground will be baled by this afternoon and there is a 40-50% chance of showers late today, and for the next few days.  Still have about 1/2 of first cutting left to do, but we are making progress.


----------



## Devonviolet

Wow!  That is impressive, @farmerjan!  We have neither enough land, nor the equipment, to bale hay. 

We are getting to the end of hay we bought last Fall.  So, now we have to go out & buy more, to the tune of $6-8/square bale.  Last fall we had 47 square bales. At $8/square bale, that would cost $376. 

We are thinking about buying a  round bale instead, since it equals about 15 square bales, because they cost around $35-50 each.  But we want to cover each round bale, to keep it dry, so it lasts longer. Once we figure out exactly how we are going to do that, we will buy the hay.  To replace the 47 square bales, with round bales it would cost about $150.  That would save us $226.


----------



## greybeard

Last batch of hay I bought (last summer) was 24 round bales at $35 ea = $840. Each weighed approx 1000lbs. I figure equivalent to between 20-25 sq bales ea.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have the same prices around here, too. A few will even deliver for the same price, as long as ya are fairly close by...otherwise it is $45-50/roll delivered.


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> Last batch of hay I bought (last summer) was 24 round bales at $35 ea = $840. Each weighed approx 1000lbs. I figure equivalent to between 20-25 sq bales ea.


How big are those round bales?  4x5'?  Around here, they are selling 4x5' round bales, saying they weigh about 800 pounds. They say they are 2nd cut and fertilizer was applied, they are $50.  I can also get 1st cut, no fertilizer for $35.

We don't have a tractor. If we had the farmer load 1000 lb round bales on our 12' trailer, would my DH and I be able to roll them off the trailer?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think it was @greybeard that replied in another thread a while back that he use to tie the roll to a fence post or tree and pull out from underneath it before he got a fork for his tractor.....I think


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> How big are those round bales?  4x5'?  Around here, they are selling 4x5' round bales, saying they weigh about 800 pounds. They say they are 2nd cut and fertilizer was applied, they are $50.  I can also get 1st cut, no fertilizer for $35.



Bales of the same size weigh differently depending how 'tight' the baler is set. That's a problem when buying by the bale instead of by the ton. Tight heavy bales make fewer bales/acre and that means less $$/acre of hay for the owner if he sells by the bale. 
Also depends on what kind of forage was baled. 



Devonviolet said:


> We don't have a tractor. If we had the farmer load 1000 lb round bales on our 12' trailer, would my DH and I be able to roll them off the trailer?


Probably not unless you get the guy to set them on the trailer a certain way--with the flat side Not on the bottom and preferably, flat side toward front of the trailer.. (Bales flatten out on the bottom while sitting in the field or in a barn for a few days and they're hard to get rolling)
I've rolled lots of them off a trailer and out of my pickup tho...it's just a pita


----------



## Bruce

But once you get that 800 pound "gorilla" off the trailer, how do you get it somewhere to store it? Just leave a pile of hay rolls willy nilly on the ground?


----------



## greybeard

I assumed they were going to lay down a pallet or some old tires to roll it off on to...or back the trailer into a barn...
Once on a pallet, it can be tarped.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just caught up
If you are a southerner your mayonnaise of choice is Dukes


----------



## frustratedearthmother

greybeard said:


> I've rolled lots of them off a trailer and out of my pickup tho...it's just a pita


You are right about that!   But it can be done.


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> If you are a southerner your mayonnaise of choice is Dukes


Guess I won't be trying it anytime soon, their website has a "store locator" which goes out 100 miles. No one in that radius.

Hmmm they say they sell it at Walmart in Chicopee, MA. That isn't too many miles south of my Vision Therapy optometrist. I have an appointment in August, maybe I'll remember to check it out. But I BETTER LIKE IT! They only have the 32 oz jar. Lots of mayo if it turns out you don't find it tasty.


----------



## babsbag

My next toy after I win my million will be a tractor that can lift and carry a 4x8 square bale that weighs about 1400 lbs. My goal is to be able to move one to the field intact and let the goats eat off it. My other toy will be a "Hay Boss" feeder for above mentioned bale. Right now I can bring one home in the my dump trailer and I unload it onto a platform in the barn and feed from that. You never see round bales here.


----------



## greybeard

I live pretty far South, you'd have to live in S. Fla to be further South. Never heard of Dukes.


----------



## Bruce

I think you are too far west.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, I think you are too far west in Texas for "duke's" mayo.  Will have to look in the groc if they make it in pint jars, I only buy qt jars.  At $3 to $5 a jar, if I can find it on sale,  I figure that it wouldn't kill me if I didn't like it.  But I like it and is as good as Hellman's so...

Greybeard is right, the size and density of the bales varies but we figure an average 4 x 5 round bale here in the 800 lb range and the ones we usually make with the big baler are 5 x 5 1/2  to 5 x 6.  Average in the 1200 + range.  Yes, make sure the flat side is not on the bottom when they load it.  I have many times had it loaded on a p u truck so when you drop the tailgate it can be "rolled" off.  Never tried to get it on a pallet but usually would figure out where I wanted it, tailgate down, back up fast and hit the brakes....it rolls right off.  I usually took the tailgate off so it wouldn't bend it.  Or head up a hill quick....let the clutch out with a jerk and off it would come.  If you have a tree where you want it, put the pallet in front of the tree, do the back up and hit the brakes quick and it might roll off on the pallet and the tree will stop it from continuing to roll.  Done that before without the pallet under it.  That's a redneck yankee way of getting it off when you are female and the only one around to get it off the truck with no tractor.
It is easier to "unwind" the hay off it to feed if the flat side is down, round part on the "sides" so that you are taking it off like a spool of thread.


----------



## farmerjan

Be careful of the round bales though.  We do almost all our first cutting in round bales since the weather can be "iffy" and often it is over mature when we get first cutting done.  Rather wait and be over mature, than to have it get "washed" a few times laying on the ground due to those pop-up showers and 20% that turns into a downpour....If your farmer does both round and square, try to get 2nd cutting as it will be less stemmy, and have finer blades.  We use 2nd cutting for our calf hay, more palatable, usually tests a little higher in protein.  Also, another thing, we cut 90% of our hay in the evening.  The sugar content of the hay is higher in the afternoon/evening after the sun on it during the day.  The roots will actually draw some of the sugars down during the course of the night so it is actually a little less nutritious early in the morning...Several studies have been done on it.  Mostly our schedule makes for cutting to be done after work at our "real jobs" , but it has that benefit.

If you like to read farm related stuff, try Acres USA and Stockman Grass Farmer.  Alot of good information even for the "little guy".


----------



## Devonviolet

WOW!  Thanks Jan!  That is great information.  You have given us some food for thought.


----------



## OneFineAcre

There's a series of YouTube Video's 

Sh%t Southern Women Say.

One of them is  "Bless her heart, she didn't use Duke's mayonnaise"


----------



## Devonviolet

​


----------



## Devonviolet

DH and I went to town today. While we were there we went to Wal-Mart.  So, I checked, and (just for the record) we CAN get DUKES Mayonnaise, here in NE TX! And, it comes in 16 oz as well as 32 oz.

Not that I would buy it. Because, like most (if not all) commercial mayonnaise, the first ingredient is soybean oil. UGH! 

IMHO anyone who is concerned with their health should avoid soybean & canola oil like the plague!  Please don't ask me to defend my position on this. I don't have time to go into it. But, please know that I have done the research, & both oils are not the healthy oils they are cracked up to be.


----------



## Bruce

Hellman's is the same. Guess we all need to try your recipe @Devonviolet! We have those oils already, probably wouldn't go mining salt in the Himalayas though , will substitute that. Probably a lot cheaper than store bought at well. 

Of course having just bought 2 huge jars of Hellman's on sale at Costco last week, I won't need any for some time. Put in the back of your mind, put in the back of your mind, remember, remember! I did bookmark the page with your recipe so if the previous sentence works out when I need more mayo, I can make it.


----------



## Devonviolet

@Baymule mentioned, on @Hillaire's journal, that we are both growing Elderberry bushes, so we cans make Elderberry Syrup to prevent & cure colds & flu caused by viruses.

Last Spring, I ordered 4 Elderberry barefoot plants, of 2 different varieties, for cross pollination.

When I ordered them, I was planning to plant them 6' apart, along the right side of our driveway. But, when they arrived, the instructions said to plant them 10' apart. Since we only have 6 feet to the property line they wouldn't work there. We couldn't decide where to put them, that we had 40×10' to work with. So, rather than dig 4 big holes in the wrong place, we cut two 55 gallon barrels in half & temporarily put them where I originally planned.  We put them up on cinder blocks, because last year, we had my Meyer Lemon tree in a big pot on the ground, and fire ants got up into the pot & almost killed the tree, by nesting in the roots.

Anyway, here are the Elderberry bushes & some of their blossoms.


----------



## Bruce

This site https://garden.org/learn/articles/view/4152/ says 6-10 feet apart. 6' might be a bit more hedge like but there is nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Mike CHS

We plant all of our plants closer than what is recommended and have done well doing it.  I figure that the more plants you have the less weeds you have since they don't get any sun.


----------



## Baymule

Those elderberry plants are looking so good! Beautiful! the mule looks at her pitiful elderberry cuttings still in the bucket, putting out roots and leaves......


----------



## Devonviolet

As my dear sweet daughter used to say (way back in high school)
Yooou maaaake me LAAAFFF!
​


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> We plant all of our plants closer than what is recommended and have done well doing it.  I figure that the more plants you have the less weeds you have since they don't get any sun.


That's a really good point.  From what I have seen of the wild Elderberries, the flower heads are more on the ends of stems. So, even if the underside doesn't get a lot of sun, it shouldn't hurt production of berries.


----------



## Baymule

I will NOT show my elderberry sticks pictures of your elderberries! They would swoon with embarrassment and keel over dead!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> This site https://garden.org/learn/articles/view/4152/ says 6-10 feet apart. 6' might be a bit more hedge like but there is nothing wrong with that!


Thanks for that link, Bruce. I'll have to check, but I think one of the varieties I got is York. The article says York gets 6' high and 6' wide.  That's a good thing.  

I'll have to check to see what the other variety is.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I will NOT show my elderberry sticks pictures of your elderberries! They would swoon with embarrassment and keel over dead!


Hahahaha!


----------



## Mini Horses

I like the drum planting "until" idea.  I have a fig tree that I believe I will do the same way.  Just can't decide where I really want it long term -- these things are pretty final, once they mature.  

Cream separator -- I've checked out Slavic Beauty in past.  How do you like yours?   Is it fairly easy to clean?  Fast enough to use?   Like you, I thought I wanted stainless but, cost prohibitive.   I love fresh butter and cows have the creamline.  However,  don't want patties to clean up, too much milk at once AND separator costs far less than hay for one cow.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> I like the drum planting "until" idea. I have a fig tree that I believe I will do the same way. Just can't decide where I really want it long term -- these things are pretty final, once they mature.


We have a fig tree, that we got, in a 1 gallon pot 2 years ago. I LOVE figs!

We couldn't decide where to put it, either. So we left it in the pot. We got 4 tiny figs that year, and didn't see much for growth.    We finally decided where we wanted to put it, Spring 2016, and planted it in the ground.

In the meantime, in Spring 2016, we planted 2 apples, an apricot & a peach tree - all in 5 gallon pots.

Last Summer, @Baymule clued me into using Azomite for adding minerals for animals & garden. So, I did some research & we bought a 40 lb bag. One of the things I read, suggested putting Azomite around fruit trees.  So, late last Summer we started doing that.

This Spring, we noticed nice increase in size, of all our fruit trees. I was thrilled to see that our fig tree has quadrupled in size & loaded with figs. I was SO looking forward to eating figs this summer. Then a friend (who also has a fig tree) suggested removing all the baby figs, to allow the tree to put all its energy into growth. So, with great sadness, we picked all the tiny figs. 



Mini Horses said:


> Cream separator -- I've checked out Slavic Beauty in past. How do you like yours? Is it fairly easy to clean? Fast enough to use? Like you, I thought I wanted stainless but, cost prohibitive. I love fresh butter and cows have the creamline. However, don't want patties to clean up, too much milk at once AND separator costs far less than hay for one cow.


If you watch the video, on her website, it shows step-by-step, how to wash it.  The first couple of times it seemed like a lot of step.  But, now its easy peasy. Goes quickly.  Making cream is the same. I make sure it has dried completely & have it assembled when I put it in the cupboard. It goes in in 2 sections: the motor, which we screwed to a board (as instructed), and the bowl. Setup is easy.  Run one gallon of 100°F water through. Discard the water, set up collection bucket for skim milk & quart canning jar for cream, close the stem valve in the middle of the bowl, pour first gallon of milk in bowl, open stem valve & you are off to the races. Then add remainder of milk.

I usually do 3 gallons of whole milk. But I could, easily, do 4 or 5 gallons. It can, feasibly, do up to 100 liters, which would be more than 25 gallons. Although the motor could get hot doing that, so should be cooled down before continuing. I think 3 gallons takes about 10 minutes, and I get just under a quart of heavy cream.

I'm on the same page, with you on a cow. If I did a cow, I would do a Jersey. But, I don't need the 5-6 gallons a day, that it could produce, and don't want the cost of feed, plus cleaning up all the cow patties.


----------



## animalmom

Didn't the elderly Aunts in "Arsenic and Old Lace" use elderberry wine?  Should we start worrying about @Devonviolet and @Baymule... and who's taking the Uncle Teddy's role?


----------



## Devonviolet

animalmom said:


> Didn't the elderly Aunts in "Arsenic and Old Lace" use elderberry wine?  Should we start worrying about @Devonviolet and @Baymule... and who's taking the Uncle Teddy's role?


  


​


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Then a friend (who also has a fig tree) suggested removing all the baby figs, to allow the tree to put all its energy into growth. So, with great sadness, we picked all the tiny figs.


indeed. If the tree has quadrupled in size, it likely has a good root system already. If it was working hard just to stay alive, it wouldn't have set so much fruit. Certainly could have left at least some, if not a lot, of the figs on it. Next year!!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes, I would have left those figs!!   A friend has 2 HUGE tree size figs and doesn't like them!   I give her eggs. I get the figs.

Oh, my....absolutely a Jersey for me, too.   But expensive to buy one in milk, expensive to raise from calf.   If we lived close I'd be tempted to co-own one!    Again....goats are faster to mature, easier to handle, clean, etc.  Plus great milk!  Love my goats.

Later this week that fig tree will go into a larger tub.  And I will get some azomite...can't hurt the plums, grapes, etc.   No elderberries yet -- but, wine?   Well, I'm waiting for the 3 bottles I have made on a trial to age a little.  Then I may consider more grapes, or?  If not to my taste, I'll keep using ole man Beringer.   I do get a variety of types/brands from demos.

Thanks for info on cream deal.  That may be a next yr deal when I have more time to get back into heavier, regular milking.  This year has had too many ups & downs for a good schedule.   I'm lucky to get even a little garden in -- but, am.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> A friend has 2 HUGE tree size figs and doesn't like them! I give her eggs. I get the figs.


I had a neighbor, when I lived in Lake Worth, TX, back in the 70's & 80's, who had a fig tree, that hung over the fence. She told me I could have any figs, that I could reach from my side.    I got the 6' ladder & stretched as far as I could. OMG!  I got some amazing figs from that tree! And oh my, the fig jam was delicious!!!  YUM!  



Mini Horses said:


> Oh, my....absolutely a Jersey for me, too. But expensive to buy one in milk, expensive to raise from calf. If we lived close I'd be tempted to co-own one! Again....goats are faster to mature, easier to handle, clean, etc. Plus great milk! Love my goats.



I could buy a Jersey bottle calf for $85 + $1/ day board. Yes!  Wouldn't that be cool,,to co-own a Jersey cow with you?!?!  But, then I agree about goats.  And I love my girls too!



Mini Horses said:


> No elderberries yet -- but, wine? Well, I'm waiting for the 3 bottles I have made on a trial to age a little. Then I may consider more grapes, or? If not to my taste, I'll keep using ole man Beringer.


I've never made Elderberry wine. So, what kind,of wine did you make?   I can't drink wine.  It gives me headaches. 

Just this weekend, we went to the local Farmer's Market, and there was a couple, who run a local vineyard.  They sell Muscadine grapes, that grow well in our heat.  He said if we put up a double cow panel hoop/arbor, it would only take one plant, for each side. If pruned and trained right, would cover the entire arbor.



Mini Horses said:


> This year has had too many ups & downs for a good schedule. I'm lucky to get even a little garden in -- but, am.


Well, you have one up on me, there.   I have seedlings ready to plant, but just can't get the garden dug.  It's just too dang humid to work too long outside.


----------



## Devonviolet

Devonviolet said:


> I think 3 gallons takes about 10 minutes, and I get just under a quart of heavy cream.


Well, I have to correct myself.  This afternoon I pasteurized six gallons of milk and ran it through the cream separator.  I have it set for heavy cream and I got five cups of yummy heavy cream!

For dessert, tonight, DH mashed a cup of our fresh blackberries, drizzled some raw honey and poured about 2 Tbsp of heavy cream over each bowl!  OMG!!!      It was better than blackberries on ice cream!  

Tomorrow I'm making more butter and the next day I'm planning to make my first batch of Mozzarella cheese!


----------



## Baymule

Elderberry wine? I see a new way to "save" produce for consumption later.......


----------



## Mike CHS

I put on two pounds just reading that post


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> I put on two pounds just reading that post


    HAHAHAHAHAHA    ​


----------



## CntryBoy777

What do ya do with the milk after separation?


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> What do ya do with the milk after separation?


Well, that is still up in the air.   

We have been giving the dogs milk, with their dog food, since they were puppies.  So, we have increased how much we give them.  Same with the cats.  They all love the milk!

We do fermented chicken feed, and I was thinking we could add more milk to the feed mix.  

I was thinking I might give it to the kids, at night, when They are separated from Ruby and Falina.

The website, where they sell the same cream separator, that I bought on eBay, has this suggestion for the garden: 

*Use it in the Garden *
_If you can’t bear to consume leftover skim milk or simply have far too much of it to deal with, consider using it in the garden. Diluted milk acts as a fungicide and is well tolerated by tomatoes and veggies, perennials, and annuals. Use a solution of about nine parts water to one part skim milk in your garden or on your crops. Use it to control powdery mildew on melons and squash. Many people use diluted skim milk when watering their houseplants, too._


----------



## babsbag

I have a fig tree that a bird planted for me in my front yard when we still lived in the city. I brought it with me when we moved and after 6 years I got a pretty good crop off of it last year. I also have 3 fig trees in pots and one other, a Kadota variety, in the orchard. You think I might like figs?

If I buy a cream separator I need the stainless steel one if I ever want to use it in the dairy and those are expensive so I wait.


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> If I buy a cream separator I need the stainless steel one if I ever want to use it in the dairy and those are expensive so I wait.


prorate the cost over the number of gallons of milk you will run through it. If you are selling cream from your dairy, I suspect the separator will be quite affordable.



Devonviolet said:


> I can't drink wine. It gives me headaches.


Store bought wine, it has sulfates as a preservative. That is what gives you a headache. I bet you can drink wine that you make yourself. Though I've never done it ... grain of salt!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> prorate the cost over the number of gallons of milk you will run through it. If you are selling cream from your dairy, I suspect the separator will be quite affordable.
> 
> Store bought wine, it has sulfates as a preservative. That is what gives you a headache. I bet you can drink wine that you make yourself. Though I've never done it ... grain of salt!


I wondered about that.  I know even fresh grapes have some sulfates. So, if I do eat grapes I never eat too much at one time.

I have one of those inherited metabolism that make it difficult for me to lose weight. It has been a frustrating, slow process. 

I have learned that when I eat too many carbs in a day, I either gain weight or minimum, can't lose weight.  So, wine/fruit juice is one of those things I don't indulge in.  If I eat fruit at all its a small portion (1/2 apple, a few grapes or berries, etc). 

DH eats enough for 3 of me and is skinny as a rail. No matter how much he eats, he can't gain weight.  He can eat lots of carbs. But, has learned if he does, he is constantly hungry & doesn't feel good. So he tends to limit carbs as well.

Also, I have several family members who have diabetes. So, I figure by limiting my carb intake, I am also staving off diabetes.


----------



## Baymule

Raw milk, diluted as per above, gets the microbes going in the soil also. It is supposed to be a great fertilizer for that reason.

Devonviolet, you might want to pasteurize a batch of your cream after it is separated and use the milk as a soil enhancer.


----------



## goatgurl

milk in the garden on tomatoes also prevents blossom end rot because of the calcium in it.  you can also make good old cheese too.  some varieties do ok with skimmed milk.  I have cream separator envy for sure.  so glad everyone is doing ok at your place.  and yup @Mike CHS  I drooled all over the keyboard after reading about the blackberries and cream.  yum.


----------



## Devonviolet

We made butter yesterday. YUM!  I wrote a description on my new thread, about the cream separator here:

www.backyardherds.com/threads/goat-milk-cream-separator.36349/#post-509152

Here is a photo of the cream that I didn't use for the butter:


----------



## misfitmorgan

At first i thought that was the butter and I was like...that doesn't look right  Seriously thats a lot of cream though.


----------



## Devonviolet

Last night when I was cleaning up after putting the butter in the fridge, I went under the sink to get a new bottle of dish soap.

I always check to make sure it's dry, as I have had my share of leaks, over the years. And it was dry.

But, then I heard a noise & stopped to listen. I definitely sounded like a drip.  

So, I looked closer & realized the plastic box that we were storing things in was FULL of water!!!  

UH, honey, we have a problem!!!    

So, DH got under the sink & it was leaking around the drain basket. Luckily, the plastic box was right under the drain.

This morning, after milking and feeding the animals, he got under the sink to fix it.  It turns out, the washer had cracked, allowing the leak.  It took a while, but he was able to fix it without going to town. 

In the mean time, I couldn't get at the sink to work. So, instead of making Mozzarella cheese today, I decided to make Cheve' cheese, using a gallon of skim milk, from day before yesterday.

I added about 3/4 cup of the reserved cream (melted), and the Cheve' culture. Now, the plan is to leave it for 12 hours at room temp. The directions said to leave it at 72 degrees for 12 hours. We set our thermostat to 78 degrees, to save on the electric bill, so it will have to sit at 78 degrees.  I'm going to check it at 10 hours and might be able to drain it sooner than 12 hours.  I'm assuming if it is firmed up, in the whey,  it is ready

Before I go to bed tonight I will put the cheese in a flour sack towel, drain it in a sieve and then hang it over a bowl in the kitchen sink. I'm SO looking forward to my first batch of Cheve'!!!      I'll have to wait until tomorrow to make Mozzarella.


----------



## babsbag

I have let my cheese sit for 24 hours at 78° with no problems. Sometimes I am just too tired to drain it at night after it sat all day so it waits. When I drain it I save a little of the whey to stir back in in case I let it drain too long and it is too dry. 

That cream is gorgeous.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Store bought wine, it has sulfates as a preservative. That is what gives you a headache. I bet you can drink wine that you make yourself. Though I've never done it ... grain of salt!



I've drank lots of home made wine (and beer) over the decades. Preservatives or no, it's been headache city with wine.  Even  when using free range, all natural,  gluten free, certified organic, non-gmo grapes, never touched by human hands, lovingly crushed by bare feet, as soft soothing sounds of the sea are played, and bottled in glass hand blown by Tibetan monks, and sealed with all natural, environmentally friendly, renewable virgin cork,  wines cause headaches.

 'Preservatives' are always the low hanging cause célèbre fruit of the ingredient group. The headache tho, is caused by other low-level components like amino acids, polyphenols and other complex organic molecules that are an essential part of all wines.


----------



## Baymule

That cream looks fluffy, soft, delicious and I could just dive in with my mouth open! Yummy! Your DH is so smart, he is always  fixing something and saving a service call and $$$$$.


----------



## Devonviolet

So, yesterday, after my Chevre cheese, had hung, to get the whey out, I c humbled it, added salt & packed it into the Chevre mold (with extension), that I had bought from the New England Cheese Company.

This morning I unmolded it, so DH & I could taste it.   it tastes just like Feta Cheese!  YUM!  I love Feta Cheese!   

I put it in a plastic bowl, with a lid & poured whey over it. Can't wait to start cooking with it (on crackers & pizza, in salad, scrambled eggs, soup, casseroles, etc). 


 


 


 

Next I poured a glass of cold whey & added salt. A good stir & I took a drink.  Double YUM!!!  I can do without sugar, but I just love salt. So, a salty glass of whey really hits the spot after being out in the muggy, humid air, milking goats.


----------



## Baymule

STOP IT !!!!! You're going to make me get goats!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce

Then you'll have something to take pictures of to sell to @misfitmorgan


----------



## Devonviolet

UGH!!!    Our heat index is 108F!  I don't do well in this kind of heat and humidity!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I only go out on "Have Tos" when it gets like that....it is miserable for sure.


----------



## Devonviolet

It's supposed to be much cooler in the morning. Although, we have forecasted thunderstorms tomorrow. Starting Monday, no chance of rain. But, temps start to go back up and the humidity continues.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> STOP IT !!!!! You're going to make me get goats!!!!!!!


   I _have_ told you you need a couple goats - or at least try milking one or two of your ewes . . . Just saying .  .  .


----------



## babsbag

Double UGH!!! My thermometer tells me it is 110°...again. At least we don't have the humidity. 

I never add salt to my chevre, I can do without salt but I am a sugar addict...but I don't add that either.   I do make Feta though and it goes into a heavy salt brine for storage. I love Feta cheese.


----------



## greybeard

My kind of weather. I spent Wed clearing & piling  800' of yaupon entanglement from a fenceline with a chainsaw and my weedeater/brush cutter blade.
Took a break yesterday since it was raining from Cindy, but if the wind dies down tonight and tomorrow, I'll pour 5-10 gallons of diesel on it and burn all that crap.


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> My kind of weather.


Well, you can have it GB!  I don't do well in the humidity. Makes me VERY crabby!!!
  ​


----------



## greybeard

I do 'have it' This is Texas and I was born here. This attitude and ability to overcome adversity is what built this state (and this nation). 
If I let a little heat and humidity deter me, I would never have built what I have. 
It's always going to be too hot, or too cold, or too wet, or too dry, or too windy or too many bugs or too muddy, or too 'something'. 
If my cattle can stand it, so can I.


----------



## CntryBoy777

If I were "Livestock", I'd of been "Culled" yrs ago.....


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> If I were "Livestock", I'd of been "Culled" yrs ago.....


I'd bet you'd be "safe".......probably be tough, chewy and not taste worth a damn....


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> I do 'have it' This is Texas and I was born here. This attitude and ability to overcome adversity is what built this state (and this nation).
> If I let a little heat and humidity deter me, I would never have built what I have.
> It's always going to be too hot, or too cold, or too wet, or too dry, or too windy or too many bugs or too muddy, or too 'something'.
> If my cattle can stand it, so can I.


What's a little sweat?


----------



## greybeard

I do need to go back to wearing long sleeve shirts tho..


----------



## Baymule

When we are out in the jungle, we wear long sleeved denim shirts. Needless to say, flip flops and shorts are NOT proper farm attire.


----------



## greybeard

To be honest, it doesn't take much for that to happen to me. I'm on 3 different blood thinners. All it takes is a bump, a tiny scratch, or a prick from a little thorn for my skin in that area to turn purple. It goes away after a few days, tho I do have to be very careful about serious cuts. I never leave the house without something to use as a tourniquet.


----------



## Devonviolet

I never heard of Yaupon. So I looked it up & it turns out it's an evergreen that loves the harsh climate & poor soils of West Texas.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt

www.fourstjames.com/blogs

I think I have seen this, on our property. Although I don't remember any red berries.


----------



## Devonviolet

YIKES!!!  We are in the midst of one NASTY thunderstorm!  I was dreaming about it, and woke up to high winds, torrential downpours & crashing thunder!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

I just checked the rain gauge, from the back door, and in the last 1/2 hour, and it looks like we have gotten 1-1/2" of rain!


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> I never heard of Yaupon. So I looked it up & it turns out it's an evergreen that loves the harsh climate & poor soils of West Texas.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt
> 
> www.fourstjames.com/blogs
> 
> I think I have seen this, on our property. Although I don't remember any red berries.


I never saw any when I lived in San Angelo, but it's always been here in East Texas. Invasive thru out the Nat'l Forest here and most of East Texas. Wrong time of year right now for the red berries. It will destroy a fenceline, as it pushes the wires up and out as it grows. I've killed most of it off here, but can't spray this particular fence as it is the boundary between me and the national Forest, and lawd help me if I kill one of their precious invasives.
I wish the forest service workers had it all stuck up their backsides.





Deer will browse on it...and cows will too, if there's nothing else for them to eat.
If it grws into or leans over my fence tho, it's fair game and gets the knife.


----------



## Baymule

Yaupon is  either a PITA or good stuff, depending on how you look at it. My horses trimmed all they could reach on our old place in Livingston. My cows ate it too. I took my saw and cut higher limbs and gave to the horses. I have a couple of little plants here but the sheep eat it to a stump. @greybeard maybe you need sheep!

That storm woke me up too. I laid in bed trying to go back to sleep, no luck. It is clear right now, but here comes some more! I have no ambition today....


----------



## Baymule

Yaupon also has caffeine in it, the leaves can be dried, lightly toasted and used for tea. Not too bad...... The leaves also flare and burn-totally green-and make a good fire starter.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> @greybeard maybe you need sheep!


You answered that for me.


Baymule said:


> The leaves also flare and burn-totally green-and make a good fire starter.



Fire costs nothing. Herbicides not much more.
The Forest Service does thousands of acres of prescribed burns here every year. That's what they're burning, trying to get rid of--yaupon.


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> I never saw any when I lived in San Angelo, but it's always been here in East Texas. Invasive thru out the Nat'l Forest here and most of East Texas. Wrong time of year right now for the red berries. It will destroy a fenceline, as it pushes the wires up and out as it grows. I've killed most of it off here, but can't spray this particular fence as it is the boundary between me and the national Forest, and lawd help me if I kill one of their precious invasives.
> I wish the forest service workers had it all stuck up their backsides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deer will browse on it...and cows will too, if there's nothing else for them to eat.
> If it grws into or leans over my fence tho, it's fair game and gets the knife.


Thanks for posting that photo, of the yaupon, GB!  You are just a wealth of information!  I, for one, am glad you are here on BYH!  

Now I know what I'm looking for.  The one I was thinking of isn't yaupon.  For sure it isn't invasive around here. Or, I would have seen a lot of it, and I haven't. 

I'm actually thinking, if we have it on our property ,  I might look into turning the leaves into Yaupon Tea, and selling it at Farmers market, or maybe on Craigs List.


----------



## Bruce

Craig's list might be a good place to put an ad for "stinging nettle wanted". I bet someone would be willing to part with just a *little* bit.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Craig's list might be a good place to put an ad for "stinging nettle wanted". I bet someone would be willing to part with just a *little* bit.


    Actually, I recently found two 1 pound bags of "Dried & Sifted" Stinging Nettle, that I forgot I had ordered. So, I have plenty to last me a while.


----------



## greybeard

I guarantee that there is Yaupon all around Sulphur Springs. I've been there many times, both maternal grandparents and most of my aunts and uncles are buried in Yantis, and I've helped my cousin with his Yantis dairy herd before he too passed away. 
If you don't see it on any particular piece of property, it is only because it has been eradicated by the landowners. 
Look for it along old run down fence lines.


----------



## Devonviolet

Today has been a busy day for us. After I milked, filtered the milk & cleaned up the kitchen, I went back outside & we started building a pen within a pen, in the chicken yard.

Our ducklings, that were brooded by our Lavender Marans hen, are getting big & are still in the barn.

I've lost track. But I think they are about 5 or 6 weeks old. They need to get out in the chicken yard. All of our runs are being used. So, we decided to temporarily, fence in an area, within the chicken yard.

Here it was this morning, before we started.



We didn't have time to finish it this morning. But, here it is so far. We will finish it in the morning.


The black tub, is a "swim pond" for the little ducklings.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks fine to me....I may be doing something similar here soon....depending on how many of these eggs hatch. It should be any day now that they begin hatching and how long the 4 hens continue to set on the remaining eggs after they do. There are still a bunch of eggs in there, but after the last storm came thru they abandoned one of the nests, so I guess that water got to the eggs and cooled them too much to hatch. We have found a few more busted eggs with ducklings in them....these had feathers. There is 1 hen that lays a thin shelled egg and it seems that these that have cracked are from her.


----------



## Devonviolet

We still have Edith, our turkey hen, brooding.  She started with seven eggs about a week after the ducklings hatched. One by one eggs started disappearing. Earlier this week, DH was feeding the turkey and found the tail of a 6 foot King stake.  He grabbed the head with the reacher, that we use to get hard to reach eggs. About the same time, Edith came running out of the coop, flapping her wings & squawking. She ran up to the snake, stomping on it with her big old feet and pecking its head.

Before DH could grab it again, Edith chased it out of the chicken yard and it slithered under he barn.  DH thought it was cool to have the snake around to keep mice & rats under control. He even named it Roy. So, now we have agreed that Roy has to go the next time we see him.

When DH went back into the coop, before Edith got back on the nest, there was only one egg left.  If I remember correctly, the one last egg should be hatching any time now.


----------



## Baymule

That stinks about the snake eating poor Edith's eggs. You need Paris. We came in from town Tuesday and I took some things to the kitchen. I looked out the window to see Paris panting and bloody. I ran outside and she perked her ears up. I asked her, "Where is it? Get it!" She then ran to a piece of something and looked back at me, VERY pleased with herself. It was a chunk of a rat snake. There were quite a few pieces of snake lying around, it must have been an epic battle.

Since this is a temporary pen, build a temporary shelter. I made one using a pallet, stapled plastic feed sacks to it and put it on milk crates. The ducks I had loved it.


----------



## greybeard

dead snake=good snake


----------



## greybeard

Yaupon--this is the last of 3 loads off my sister's fence:



 

Last week's was not without souvenirs tho.


----------



## Devonviolet

When we were working on the duckling pen, I heard splashing in the duck pool. It was all four Pekins. So, I went to take photos with my phone.  When I got close, they left and one of the Muscovy hen's got in to bathe.  I got some cool photos.


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> Yaupon--this is the last of 3 loads off my sister's fence:
> View attachment 36278
> 
> Last week's was not without souvenirs tho.
> View attachment 36279 View attachment 36280


OUCH!  That bruising looks painful!  Looks like a huge job!  I hope your sister appreciates your help!  I bet made more unpleasant by our recent heat & humidity.  

I don't know about your area. But, today, our heat index was over 100°F.  Ugh!  I know it doesn't bother you as much as it does me. I hope you drink plenty of water!


----------



## babsbag

Fortunately snakes don't get into my coop so anything other than a rattlesnake can stay. Rats on the other hand that are in the coop are fair game and need to leave.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm with GB...dead snake, good snake.   Yeah, Paris!!

AND, like, GB  I bruise all the time.  Not on any meds, just thin blood, thin skin.   Bruises from just pressure of/on something.  A scratch that I often don't even feel will have blood running down my arm.  Easy & quick bleed -- but, I clot.  It's an age thing.

Some days you'd think I had been in a fight.  What I need is a padded sleeve from wrist to elbow. 

Sorry about Edith's eggs!   That snake would have to go.......poor Edith.  She knows!


----------



## Devonviolet

After we put the tools away, from working on the temporary duck pen, I backed the truck up and we hooked our 6x12' trailer to the truck.

We went inside, for a water break, and headed out, to pick up a couple round bales of coastal hay. Late last summer, we had bought 30 square halves $5 each), from a guy who only fertilizes his hay.

This spring, he called and offered us first cut round bales, for $35. He estimates his round bales are about 900 pounds, which means they equal about 15 square bales.




This morning we will back the trailer up to our canvas garage & roll the bales off the trailer, onto an 8' pallet with a wood extension, to keep the hay off the ground.

In the next week, we plan to make another trip, to get another round bale, which we are thinking should get us through the next year.

When we were talking, to the farmer, I mentioned that we have been getting compressed straw bales, to use as bedding and mud control, when it rains.  He said he has one pasture, that has a lot of Johnson Grass, which most people don't want to feed their animals.  He rolled it anyway, and is selling it for $20/round bale.  So when we go back for the third round bale, we will get one of the Johnson Grass bales, and we will have plenty for bedding and mulch in the garden.


----------



## Bruce

Good price @Devonviolet. I think I paid about $35 per 10 square bales last fall. You got "50% more free"   Actually MORE, I couldn't lift a 60 pound bale by myself, they probably weigh about 40.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just make sure the johnson grass hay is thoroughly composted before putting directly in the garden, or ya will end up with it growing in your garden. That is what we are fighting now in ours. My Mom did that without composting and it is a tremendous headache to get rid of there.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Good price @Devonviolet. I think I paid about $35 per 10 square bales last fall. You got "50% more free"   Actually MORE, I couldn't lift a 60 pound bale by myself, they probably weigh about 40.


Thanks Bruce.  Those square bales _were_ heavy!  It took both of us to move them!  But, nothing like @babsbag's 400 pound square bales!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Just make sure the johnson grass hay is thoroughly composted before putting directly in the garden, or ya will end up with it growing in your garden. That is what we are fighting now in ours. My Mom did that without composting and it is a tremendous headache to get rid of there.


I was wondering about that.  Maybe we will just pay $15 more & use coastal hay for mulching, instead.


----------



## Mini Horses

HAY  -- if you do NOT want that type of grass to grow where you are using it, then do not buy it.  First cutting generally has most seed...2nd & third most often finer, shorter and less seed.  Think about your own grass you mow as to seeding, when cut short.

I have bought hay that I wanted to seed and fed in different areas to promote that "free seeding".

Bermuda is another type to be careful near a garden, that stuff will withstand a herd of horses!!   Your hoe is no match. 

Rolls are a saving pricewise.  Can be a PITA to handle/feed if you store & carry sections to them.  Doable but much slower than a pad on a square.   Like me, you probably have more time than $$.  That's a great price.  Around here it would be $75 & up.  If I get $50 I'm thrilled.


----------



## greybeard

This time of year, with the rainfall we have been getting,  johnson grass will be good. Just make sure you don't buy any late in the year after first frost, or earlier in the year (mid summer) after drought stress, or even several dry cloudy days. JG is a member of the sorghum/sudan family and there are known issues regarding nitrates and prussic acid/cyanide toxicity.
It's an excellent forage and I've fed lots of it, but I do try to keep it out of my pastures for the above reasons. As long as livestock keep it eaten down during the growing season, it poses few problems, but late in the year, if any is left standing and growing, the time between first frost and first hard freeze can be very dangerous. If you remember the herd of cattle that were killed a few years ago in Bastrop Texas, prussic acid was the reason, tho it was Tifton and not JG. It took only 2 hours for them to start dying.
Always, grass farmer first, livestock producer 2nd. Know your forages!!
https://stateimpact.npr.org/texas/2...he-mysterious-cattle-deaths-in-central-texas/

And yes, the risk carries on into hay.
https://www.noble.org/news/publicat...t/dont-overlook-johnsongrass-in-your-pasture/


----------



## OneFineAcre

CntryBoy777 said:


> Just make sure the johnson grass hay is thoroughly composted before putting directly in the garden, or ya will end up with it growing in your garden. That is what we are fighting now in ours. My Mom did that without composting and it is a tremendous headache to get rid of there.


Yep


----------



## babsbag

Devonviolet said:


> Thanks Bruce.  Those square bales _were_ heavy!  It took both of us to move them!  But, nothing like @babsbag's 400 pound square bales!



*1400* lb square bale.  I don't lift them, I don't slide them, they stay where they land when they come off of the truck. Actually my tractor can push them. I am starting a search for a bigger tractor, one that can move these. My plan is to put them in a feeder in one chunk and let the goats free feed.  I have the perfect area for feeding, the perfect area for storing. It would leave the barn open for lounging and not eating. I get excited just thinking about it. Now I need a Bobcat that can lift 1600 lbs.






I would have to have my feeders built for me as I want a tray on the bottom. Or at least have them modified.


----------



## Devonviolet

YIKES!!!!!     1400 pound square bales!  There is NO WAY we could manage a square bale that big/heavy!!!

BTW @babsbag, your 1400 pound square bale looks like a massive chunk of cheddar cheese!


----------



## Bruce

Sure does! But not natural cheddar, Wisconsin cheddar with the added yellow color


----------



## greybeard

babsbag said:


> *1400* lb square bale.  I don't lift them, I don't slide them, they stay where they land when they come off of the truck. Actually my tractor can push them. I am starting a search for a bigger tractor, one that can move these. My plan is to put them in a feeder in one chunk and let the goats free feed.  I have the perfect area for feeding, the perfect area for storing. It would leave the barn open for lounging and not eating. I get excited just thinking about it. Now I need a Bobcat that can lift 1600 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to have my feeders built for me as I want a tray on the bottom. Or at least have them modified.


I've seen them. Most have one side that folds or hinges down to horizontal.
Fold the side down to horizontal, set the bale on the horizontal side, then lift that side up to a pair of latches, either with a tractor, bobcat, or a set of hand crank winches.
It picks the bale up with it and flops it over into the position shown in your picture.
I've seen round bale feeders made the same way, or very similar.


----------



## babsbag

I have always struggled with how to free feed them and not have the goats climbing on them or the bale getting eaten around the edges and then be unreachble to the goats. I saw this the other day and went DUH !!!  I never thought of loading the bale on the edge and letting gravity do the rest.  I use feeders like that now only I throw the hay in.  Now if I could only win the lottery and buy the tractor. Of course my little JD is paid for and not going anywhere and my little walk behind is staying as she is so small and useful so that means ANOTHER tractor.


----------



## babsbag

Thanks @greybeard.  I was wondering about "dropping" a big bale in the feeder and it didn't sound like a good idea. I save quite a bit of money and back breaking labor feeding these bales and since I can get barn stored hay any day of the week I don't have to store a bunch for winter. If I get a tractor that can move them then I can also have three delivered at a time and no more weekly drives to get hay. I am liking this more all of the time. It's only money, right?


----------



## CntryBoy777

babsbag said:


> I have always struggled with how to free feed them and not have the goats climbing on them or the bale getting eaten around the edges and then be unreachble to the goats. I saw this the other day and went DUH !!!  I never thought of loading the bale on the edge and letting gravity do the rest.  I use feeders like that now only I throw the hay in.  Now if I could only win the lottery and buy the tractor. Of course my little JD is paid for and not going anywhere and my little walk behind is staying as she is so small and useful so that means ANOTHER tractor.


 If the dairy purchases the tractor it can be depreciated on your taxes over a period of 3yrs....I believe....at least that is what it was when I was involved with accounting. Plus, it will lessen the profitability of it, too.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah and who wants a profitable business?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, tax wise when starting a business it is beneficial to show losses or minimal profit for the first few yrs....it lessens the tax burden and allows for less capital gain taxes. There is a difference between profit&loss on paper, and actual profit&loss in the pocket or bank account. Especially if it is set up as a corporation.


----------



## greybeard

They make tumblebug type buggy/movers for big squares as well as round bales. You can move the big squares with your pickemup truck.


----------



## babsbag

Looking  for a square one, can't find one online.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yesterday I backed the trailer up to our canvas garage, so we could unload the round bales. We weren't sure how we were going to get these 900 pound rolls square in the 4×8' pallet we were putting them on, since it was not possible to line the trailer up square, with the pallet.

So, I jockied it back & forth & got the trailer as straight as I could & we dropped the tailgate.  DH got behind, and pulled with a hay hook & I got in front & pushed. We were surprised at how easily it rolled!

Once the bale was on the pallet, we rotated it a bit & it was straight on the pallet.  WOW!  That was a lot easier than we thought it would be!


----------



## Bruce

Glad it worked out! I imagined DH standing in the garage, pulling with the hay hook and looking like Wile E Coyote after it rolled over him!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Glad it worked out! I imagined DH standing in the garage, pulling with the hay hook and looking like Wile E Coyote after it rolled over him!


  ​I was picturing that myself.    And that is exactly why I had another hay hook, in the hay, on my side!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Fresh rolled sure makes a difference, if they sit in the field and get wet for anylength of time they will flatten out on one side and makes the rolling much more difficult to roll by hand and control the line they roll to. Glad it went so well for ya and did it without getting a hernia.


----------



## Bruce

Good planning @Devonviolet!

Inquiring minds want to know, just how does one feed a round bale that isn't in a feeder? Can't just peel off a "flake". Do you just cut into it on the top, or upper "edge" * and keep cutting each time you need some more until only the bottom is left? Maybe one starts by cutting then rolls it on the pallets (would need extended pallet space!) so there is always a "loose" edge to pull from?

* I know, circles don't have edges!


----------



## greybeard

They don't have to get wet for them to flatten out...weight alone does it.  When you get ready to use one, after 30 days or more, it will be flat on the bottom. I still roll them by hand..difficult but still doable. And, once you get one out of the storage area, you can buy or build a roller that fits on a rtv, tractor, or even in the receiver hitch of your pickup to roll them around the pasture.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Good planning @Devonviolet!
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know, just how does one feed a round bale that isn't in a feeder? Can't just peel off a "flake". Do you just cut into it on the top, or upper "edge" * and keep cutting each time you need some more until only the bottom is left? Maybe one starts by cutting then rolls it on the pallets (would need extended pallet space!) so there is always a "loose" edge to pull from?
> 
> * I know, circles don't have edges!



Most people roll it out--or unroll it as the case may be. Cut the strings or netting, roll it in opposit direction it was baled and it will roll right off like cloth off a bolt. 
You then pick up whatever is left of the bale and return it to the storage area.


----------



## Devonviolet

We are planning to lift off the layers, as best we can.  This is the first time we have done this, so we are in the learning phase.  If that doesn't work, we will adjust what we do, and try something else. 

We don't have room to roll & unroll, so we will work from,the top down.  The plan is to load the loose hay into bushel baskets & carry it to the animals feeders.


----------



## goatgurl

way cool getting the hay off the trailer.  i'm like bruce, I had visions of dh being flat as a flitter after the bale rolled over him.  so glad it went well.  
  and bruce like greybeard said if you feed them in the field just unroll them.  a lot of the folks around here will set them on a hill and give 'em a push with the tractor and watch them unroll down the hill.  my guess is that she is going to pull off chunks at a time and put in the feeders.  i'm really blessed in that the gentleman that bales dstr#3's hay across the road stores in in his barn and brings it to me 2 bales at a time all winter.  the goats and sheep do waste some but not nearly as much as you think.  
  so have you made the mozzarella cheese yet?  inquiring minds want to know?  and your baby ducks are growing like weeds.  I know what you mean about wanting to get the duck mess out of the barn.  they aren't bad if they are outside and running around but in a confined area they are just messy little things.


----------



## babsbag

Feeding is always so complicated. At least for me it is. The small square bales are the easiest to feed and the hardest to unload and the most expensive to buy. But I like them the best.


----------



## Bruce

The small squares work best for me as well. I could change my mind if I were feeding as many animals as most here though! Especially with the difference in price between @Devonviolet's 900 pound roll vs an equivalent weight in small squares.

I think I'm on bale #21 of 38 at the moment. The boys seem to like some hay daily even though they don't make a dent in the grasses growing in their pasture. I'm guesstimating the two of them may eat about 1,000 pounds a year so I'd be good, or maybe a bit shy, with one of @Devonviolet's round bales.


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet, the way my sheep eat a round bale, it gets down to layers. They eat into it on both sides and I pull it off the top, down to the sides where they can eat it. Once they get the middle rolled up core, the rest is easy to pull up in layers. I think you'll have no problem getting the hay off for you goats. You got a good buy on it!


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> so have you made the mozzarella cheese yet? inquiring minds want to know?


I haven't made mozzarella yet.  But, this afternoon, I made Cheese Curds.  YUM!




This is only part of it, as we have already eaten some. I started with 2 gallons of whole milk.

Does any one know where I can find a list of nutrients in goat milk whey?  I have been looking, and so far can't find any listings, specifically for goat milk whey.  The closest I can find is the following:

http://www.livestrong.com/article

I can find this info on goat milk, But not goat whey. I can also find it for cow milk & cow whey. I would love to see a list of protein, fat, calcium, carbs, minerals & vitamins.


----------



## goatgurl

looks good, I bet it would go great on my little crackers.   don't have a clue about the nutrients in goats milk whey but will help you look.


----------



## Baymule

We've got to come see ya'll........just have LOTS of milk, cream, cheese and your fabulous salad! 

does your sweet DH like lemon chess pie?


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> We've got to come see ya'll........just have LOTS of milk, cream, cheese and your fabulous salad!
> 
> does your sweet DH like lemon chess pie?


Well, since I'm still learning, making each new cheese uses up a lot of my energy.  The cheese curds took several hours to make, and I was exhausted last night.    So, until I get more comfortable making these cheeses, we might have to hold off on a cheese tasting party. 

DH said he loves lemon chess pie, and appreciates the offer. But, he isn't eating carbs lately, because he has figured out that carbs contribute to fatigue and achy joints.


----------



## Devonviolet

Devonviolet said:


> Does any one know where I can find a list of nutrients in goat milk whey? I have been looking, and so far can't find any listings, specifically for goat milk whey. The closest I can find is the following:
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article
> 
> I can find this info on goat milk, But not goat whey. I can also find it for cow milk & cow whey. I would love to see a list of protein, fat, calcium, carbs, minerals & vitamins.


@babsbag, I'm hoping since you are running a commercial dairy, you will have this info catalogued somewhere.


----------



## babsbag

I don't have anything, but I have a book I will check.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> I don't have anything, but I have a book I will check.


Thanks. I appreciate anything you can find.


----------



## Devonviolet

DH finally finished the duck shack. And today we will move the ducklings from the barn to their new duck run.

But, this morning we are calling it the "duck mobile".  Kinda looks like a mini caravan, don't ya think?












I just love how DH took a ratty 1/2×8, (that the previous owner left in a scrap wood pile) and turned it into "siding" for the back.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think it looks like a "Mini Hooper".....
Sure did a good job with it. I know they will be Happy to use it....tho, it is good to get pics while it is still Clean....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I think it looks like a "Mini Hooper".....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's cool!


----------



## babsbag

Very nice.  My 4 ducks use my coop. Good ducks. Nice and safe that way at night.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, it was a bit more work than I thought it was going to be, but we finally got the 4 ducklings & their mother hen out of the barn & into their new run. I don't think it shows in the photos, but we put bird netting over the duck run, to keep birds of prey, like owls, from getting the ducklings at night.









It didn't take the ducklings too long to figure out that there was water, to drink, in the black tub. Then, not too long after that, the biggest ducking figured out it could get _into_ the water. And soon the others followed.




The other ducks were very interested in the ducklings




When we put the chickens & ducks away & let the dogs & goats into the chicken yard, the dogs checked out the fence line, but didn't seem all that interested in the ducklings.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Are you adding brewer's yeast to their food?....they sure are cute, but I don't think "Momma" is too keen on showing them the water....
The dogs have probably already learned that if it has a pen and is fenced, it is part of their "World".....and they smell like the other ones that quack, peep, and whistle....


----------



## Baymule

Wow! Your ducklings are GROWING! Their momma sure has done a fine job of raising her unusual chicks! Love the mini-hoop coop!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Are you adding brewer's yeast to their food?.....they sure are cute,


Thanks CntryBoy.  

No, we aren't giving them Brewer's yeast. However, we are feeding,them fermented feed. They have been getting that since we gave them their first meal.  We give the older chickens & ducks fermented feed as well. However, the duckling's feed has starter pellets (with higher protein) and rolled oats, instead of layer pellets and whole grains. Both feeds have goat milk as well as granular kelp, for added minerals & micro nutrients.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Wow! Your ducklings are GROWING! Their momma sure has done a fine job of raising her unusual chicks! Love the mini-hoop coop!


Yes, they are!  I've been checking in on them. But, DH has been doling out the feed and fresh water twice a day, so he saw them more often.  I was shocked when I went to move them, this afternoon.  They seemed a lot bigger than I remembered them from this past Sunday.

As a comparison, here they were, when they first hatched:



 


 
And here they are today:


----------



## Bruce

The Quack Shack!!


----------



## animalmom

Oh,@Bruce!  That was so bad it was good!


----------



## Devonviolet

Yeah, that was good!  

DH and I are still giggling over "Mini Hooper", from @CntryBoy777, though.


----------



## farmerjan

As long as there are no seed heads to spread seed, it won't be a problem and the animals love it.  Our cows would eat that before the orchard grass.


----------



## farmerjan

Most people that keep a round bale to peel off hay to feed, set it with the "flat side down", then you can peel it off around and around so to speak.  Plus that eliminates it from getting "flat" on one side and making it hard for it to roll.  Farmers that store round bales in barns here usually always put the bottom row down on the flat side, in case you would want to roll it instead and then stack from there. But then most have tractors with a bale spear that can move them.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> But then most have tractors with a bale spear that can move them.


That is sort of key isn't it?!  Lots of small "hobby farms" don't have that equipment.


----------



## Devonviolet

MOZZARELLA!  YUM!!!








I finally made my first batch of Mozzarella cheese.  Ooohhh mmyyy. GOSH!!!!!  It turned out amazing!!!  And it went together so quickly!  It was a lot faster than the cheese curds. 

It was soft, chewy & just the right amount of salt. 

I told DH this is the cheese we are going to be making from now on.  WOW!   

Although, I still plan to make Chevre too.  It is yummy in it's own way.

I used 2 gallons of milk & ended up with 1-1/2 pounds of Mozzarella cheese, and 6 cups of whey.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That looks delish!  I make Chevre a lot - but have never tried Mozzarella!  Guess I'm going to have to find a recipe now.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> That looks delish!  I make Chevre a lot - but have never tried Mozzarella!  Guess I'm going to have to find a recipe now.


I looked for a while, and ended up using the recipe for 30 minute mozzarella cheese at the New England Cheese site:

https://www.cheesemaking.com/howtomakemozzarellacheese.html

It calls for 1 gallon of milk, but since I can get 2 gallons in my stainless steel pail, I doubled the recipe.


----------



## Baymule

WOW! That is awesome!! That is some beautiful cheese! Now you need some crusty French garlic bread to eat with that fabulous cheese!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks for the link!  I have GOT to try that!


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Thanks for the link!  I have GOT to try that!


Yes, you really should. Follow the instructions and it will go fine.


----------



## Devonviolet

It's with great sadness, that I tell y'all that we just sold our four ND wethers. 

Now that we have the LaMancha's, which were disbudded, and the wethers have horns, we couldn't put the girls and kids with the wethers, because we have seen them use their horns when fighting each other.

I've had them listed on Craigs List for a while, and went down on the price twice now. We agonized over selling them, because we knew that they could be bought for the purpose of butchering - and that is what these 3 young men are doing.  

So, I mentioned that we want to put the goats out in the field, but can't find anyone to help us with the fencing.  The "spokesman" for the three guys laughed, and I said, "What, do y'all do fencing." And he said, "Yes".

So, I took him back & showed him roughly what we want fenced, and told him we have six 220 foot rolls of woven wire & a pallet of T-posts and are planning to use cedar trees from the woods, for wood posts & H-posts.  He said,they will come back tomorrow morning, with his wheel, to measure the distance & will give us a price.  

I said "Money is tight, so we may not be able to afford you." And he said, "Well, I'm sure we can at least get y'all a pen for the goats."  So, it sounds like he might just keep the price affordable for us. 

When they took the goats out to the livestock trailer, the dogs went bonkers. But, once the boys were gone, we moved the girls and kids over to the goat yard, with the dogs, and it was a totally seamless transfer. The dogs seemed at peace, and the kids were having a blast running & jumping.  Falina & Ruby (who were in separate pens before) were head butting each other and when one of the kids, (that didn't belong to her) went by, each of the girls head butted them. But for the most part, everyone seemed happy with their new home.


----------



## Mike CHS

It sounds like the details may be falling in line with the way you need it to.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Tho, ya have said good bye to the "Boys", it could turn into a "Win-Win" for ya in getting things done for a reasonable price, and future business when there are others to let go of, since ya plan on milking for the foreseeable future....just think of it like "Pruning" a fruit tree....ya may lose some fruit now, but the quality of the next fruit should be better....


----------



## Mike CHS

If we had an unlimited budget I would keep all of our critters just as a personal petting zoo but that won't pay the bills.


----------



## Devonviolet

Isn't that the truth?????  As sweet as Woody and Linden are, we are planning to sell them also. 

Woody is 3-1/2 old, so it is time to wean him. Linden and Angelica  will be three months old on the 20th of this month.  I am really hoping we can afford to, at least, fence the front acre of the pasture behind the goat yard.  That will make it a lot easier to separate the kids from their moms.

So, when we went out to feed the animala, I got some photos of them in their new home.


----------



## Mini Horses

So -- if it makes you feel ANY better --I sold ALL ten bucks born this year and 2 from last year.  The 2 older ones were very, very nice (registerable) Nubians.  But, I did not need them and decided no need to continue to feed them.  It was a decision I had to make for the best for everyone.   I do  know the full sized Nub went to a breeding farm, the mini-nub  I'm not sure but, both were very tame.

Some days we have to make these decisions.  I had a mind set to sell all bucks born this year and did that!   Four does born are still here and two will be sold in Spring, 2 I will keep.  If you make the decision pre-birth, it seems easier to accept them a cute "temporaries".

I know you've had the wethers for a long time but it was a good decision, all things considered.   I learned when raising minis that you HAVE to have a mindset before they are born.  Otherwise you just cannot keep up...or let go.  MOST male goats sell for meat if not a SUPER buck. Fact.

To have milk we must freshen the does at some point.   You must remember that the kids are "only" a by product of that milk goal.   Start now to get yourself accustomed to knowing they must sell. With the minis, I used to allow myself to keep "X" number, usually a special breeding hoping for "?".  Others had to be on the sale list.   Hard, I know.  A must, I know.  I bred for about 30 foals a year. 

Hey, I sure hope those guys can get you a price that will be agreeable.   No matter, your girls tether fine and have a new pen to use now.    It will all work out.  Kudos for the decision made on sales.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> To have milk we must freshen the does at some point. You must remember that the kids are "only" a by product of that milk goal. Start now to get yourself accustomed to knowing they must sell.


Awwww, thanks Mini!    That does help.  A LOT!


----------



## goatgurl

hey kiddo, i'm happy for you in a sad kind of way.  I know you loved "the boys" and it is so hard to see them go but @Mini Horses said it all.  its a mind set you have to use.  and the girls look really happy in their bigger pen.  good to see that ruby red goat and princess falina have stopped beating on each other and look happy to be back together.  I sure hope those guys come back to do the fencing that you need.  see if they would be interested in trading the other 2 wethers for part of their pay.  that would be a win/win.
  and dang that mozzarella sure looks good, i'm with @Baymule, we'll all be over later this week.  i'll bring the crusty bread and some home made marinara sauce.  bay can bring some wine and latestarter can bring the salad fixins.  the new girl that is down by you can just bring herself so she can meet everyone.


----------



## Southern by choice

It can be tough but you have to do what is best for the herd.


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> good to see that ruby red goat and princess falina have stopped beating on each other and look happy to be back togeth


Well, actually, they were on their best behavior, just for the photo. Right after I snapped the photos, they went back to head butting each other . . . AND each other's kids!     Oh well, they are just going to have to work it out between themselves.  Tomorrow morning will be interesting, though.  I usually milk Falina first. Ruby was in the second run, so she had no other choice, but to wait for Falina to give up her white gold.  



goatgurl said:


> I sure hope those guys come back to do the fencing that you need. see if they would be interested in trading the other 2 wethers for part of their pay. that would be a win/win.


That's a great idea!  Win/win!  The guy I was talking to did seem interested when I told him two of the kids were wethers and once they were weaned I was going to sell them.  I'm curious . . . What could one expect to sell a young, 3 month old wether for?



goatgurl said:


> and dang that mozzarella sure looks good, i'm with @Baymule, we'll all be over later this week. i'll bring the crusty bread and some home made marinara sauce. bay can bring some wine and latestarter can bring the salad fixins. the new girl that is down by you can just bring herself so she can meet everyone.


Oh, the mozzarella is Devine!    (But, as much as I love them, wine and maranara give me migraines. So, we will have to figure something else out.)

Oh, I know!  @Baymule could bring some of that yummy pork they recently butchered!      And yes! We will definitely have to invite @Barbara Guth and her DH!


----------



## Southern by choice

by the pound on the hoof


----------



## goatgurl

well dang, that shoots that idea in the foot.  about the price of the other wethers, I don't have a clue.  look on cl and see what others are selling them for and go from there.  when they guy gives you a price tell that if he takes $100. off the price of the fence he can take them as soon as he is finished with the fence.  ya never know what they'll say.  worst is no and best is deal!


----------



## misfitmorgan

We sell our wethers for $75-150 at weaning but that is in the spring and i'm in Michigan lol.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> If we had an unlimited budget I would keep all of our critters just as a personal petting zoo but that won't pay the bills.


Get rid of the "personal" part and it would depend on how much you charge for admission and how much money you can make selling excess garden produce to the parents on their way out. 

Can you just put in T-posts and hotwire for a goat pen @Devonviolet ?? Way cheaper than a lot of horse fence. Then you could make more permanent pastures fences as time and money allow.


----------



## Devonviolet

WooHoo!  This afternoon we added a breeding pair of 7 week old, Pomeranian Saddleback Geese to our flock!  We drove 2-1/2 hours South, to pick them up. It made for a long day.  



 

I am so excited! They are so cool! So sweet & docile. They were hatched at the same time. According to the breeder, they should be ready to breed & hatch some eggs in February or March.


----------



## Mike CHS

They are really  beautiful!


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> They are really  beautiful!


Thanks Mike. I think so too!  They actually have similar coloring,to our Lavender Muscovy's.  Maybe that is why I was attracted to them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is a really nice looking pair....it will be interesting to keep up with them. I haven't heard ya say anything lately about your barn....are things working out for ya with it?


----------



## Baymule

Nice geese! DH is so proud of me because I said no when Devonviolet asked me if I wanted some. In fact, he is just plumb downright grateful that I didn't get any more animals. 

I know it was a hard decision to sell the wethers. They were your starter goats and your pets. When our boys are born, I don't name them. They get castrated, they are cared for, they are loved, but they will be someone's dinner. Naturally, they are friendlier than the ewe lambs and will nuzzle me for attention. Why do they have to do that?


----------



## Mini Horses

Lovely geese.    If I were looking for that type animal I would sure like those -- especially being friendly!  



Baymule said:


> Why do they have to do that?



To push our buttons!!!   It's hard to keep ourselves with any distance emotionally.    But, day one -- you are for sale!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I haven't heard ya say anything lately about your barn....are things working out for ya with it?


It's working out just fine. It's a work in progress.

We are currently keeping the kids in an 8x8' stall, in the barn, at night.

Until the other day, when we moved the ducklings & their mother chicken to the pen in the chicken yard, they were in another stall in the barn.

Now, we have the geese in that same stall - at least untill we can get one of the runs, outside, ready for them.

When we built the stalls, we put OSB and chicken wire over the 6' wide door, to allow air flow, but keep the Owls out, so they wouldn't eat our ducklings.  The chicken wire allows some light and air flow, but it is still kinda dark and stuffy in there.  We were planning to put two 3' rolling barn doors on there. And then we found out the hardware cost close to $200!    So then we decided to just put the doors, which we are going to build, on hinges.  Then, the other day, I got an email from Pintrest, showing DIY rolling barn door hardware.  I figure I can put the hardware together for about $50, not $200!  So, we are back to rolling barn doors!  

When we got the round bales, We moved the remaining 3 square bales to the barn. We have planned a 4×10' area to store hay, a 4×8' space for storage, 6×8' area - with L-shaped countertop, for a feed area with rolling 30 gallon metal garbage cans, for the different feeds/grains, etc., that will go under the countertop, with used kitchen cupboards above, to store the small stuff.

We have already built a door, for the 30" opening (North side) and are planning to put windows, for light & air. I found a guy, on Craig's List that sells used windows for about $20 each.

Once all that is done we will build a ramp up to the 6' door & a 4×12' covered porch, on the north side, with a couple stair steps & we will be done.  



Baymule said:


> Nice geese! DH is so proud of me because I said no when Devonviolet asked me if I wanted some. In fact, he is just plumb downright grateful that I didn't get any more animals.


  That is too funny!  

If you had gone with me yesterday, you wouldn't have been able to resist. She had about 25 or 30, of the older geese and 5 of the fluffy young goslings + 10 Pekins & a black duck (I don't know what that was - a mix of some kind.)

She also had 2 Pigmy/Nigie cross, a black Nigie & a MiniMancha, as well as 3 beautiful horses wandering around, that came up to us for attention.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, we named the geese!  They are so dang cute, and since we are planning to keep them as our "breeders", we decided it would be okay to name them.  And since they are so well bonded, we decided to name them Romeo & Juliet.

We moved them to their new home, for the next month (quarantine). An 8×16' run with a 4×4 shelter, which they took to right away.



 

They are never NOT together!


 

 

It took them a while, but eventually they went into the tub of water we gave them.


 


 

They are still unsure about us, so whenever I went into the run to take photos, they ran into the shelter for safety.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They are Cute!!.....tho, they have a look on their face in the tub that seems to say...."You're kidding me, Right?"....with a name like Romeo and Juliet they'll have to paddle around a little bit.....otherwise, ya should name them Archie and Edith.....


----------



## Baymule

Archie and Edith! 

The turkey might get upset........


----------



## Mike CHS

They are pretty enough for those names.


----------



## goatgurl

what pretty geese.  they are a good addition to your little group of critters.  can't wait for next years baby geese.  of all the things I have eaten over all these years I've never eaten goose.  I keep threatening the Canadian geese around here but so far they are safe.  
  so did the fence guys show back up?  I sure hope youall can get that done without dh wearing himself to a frazzle.


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> what pretty geese.  they are a good addition to your little group of critters.  can't wait for next years baby geese.  of all the things I have eaten over all these years I've never eaten goose.  I keep threatening the Canadian geese around here but so far they are safe.
> so did the fence guys show back up?  I sure hope youall can get that done without dh wearing himself to a frazzle.


I've never eaten goose. But DH has and he said it was delicious, however a bit greasy. I, personally, don't mind eating meat that has some fat in it, as long as it ate a healthy diet.

Yes, the fencing guy came back this morning, with a measuring wheel.   After pacing it out, we decided to stay conservative and ended up with somewhere between 520 and 550 feet.  He gave us a price of $1.25/ft (he says going rate is $1.45/ft), since we are planning to help with digging post holes (starting the hole with our augerwhich only goes in 24"), pounding some of the 51 T-posts and putting clips on after the wire is streached.  We also have to cut down cedar trees, to get 17, 8 foot posts.

You  are so right about DH needing to be careful in the heat.  After his heat stroke last summer, I really worry about him when it's hot and humid.  We are actually thinking about postponing until early Fall, so the temps will be more tolerable.  That will give us time to cut down Cedar trees (for fence posts) and pile the branches on the burn pile, as well as clear the scrub at least 5 feet from the fence line.  That is a job that is not included in the price.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> But DH has and he said it was delicious, however a bit greasy.


I think it is greasy like duck. I've never cooked either but I think if the bird is up on a rack when roasting the grease will mostly end up underneath and the actual dinner part won't be particularly greasy. 



Devonviolet said:


> And since they are so well bonded, we decided to name them Romeo & Juliet.


Um, you DO know how that turned out, right??


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Um, you DO know how that turned out right??


Well, yes.  _WE_ aren't like _the original _parents!  _We want_ them to be together! So, it will have a totally different outcome.   We are just focusing on their love for each other.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> I think it is greasy like duck. I've never cooked either but I think if the bird is up on a rack when roasting the grease will mostly end up underneath and the actual dinner part won't be particularly greasy.


Yes, duck is considered a greasy meat, and so is goose meat.

You make a really good point about roasting the meat on a rack.  The fat drips to the bottom of the pan.  And don't throw that fat away, when you are finished roasting the bird!  Goose fat is considered a delicacy in many cuisine circles!

Check out these sites:

http://www.goosefat.co.uk/page/usage-recipes
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2012/dec/30/nigel-slater-goose-fat-recipes

It makes sense that the Brits would know how to cook with goose fat, since goose meat is very popular in the UK.  Maybe @Hybridchucks (one of our newer members, from the UK) knows something about it.


----------



## Hybridchucks

Sorry! LOL i have never tasted duck or goose meat or fat........I wish i have though 
Maybe my dad has......


----------



## Bruce

I NEVER throw ANY fat away, not since I got chickens. They love ANYTHING meat. They'll clean bacon grease out of a container, eat more solid fat and gristle that I've cut into small pieces. Just a different kind of bug as far as they are concerned.


----------



## Baymule

I've saved duck fat and cooked with it. It makes the BEST baked sweet potato fries!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Fat?  Baked?   Ummmm you just roll 'em in it and then bake, lol?   Just smear some on a baking sheet?    I used some of the lard from our recently butchered hog to fry some salmon patties in tonight - YUM!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I have eaten duck and thought it was really good. It is a dark meat and tastes....to me anyway....like dove. The fat aids in the moisture level of the meat when slow roasted, on a rack and not sitting in it. I've never had goose, so I can't compare it to anything.

@Baymule how bout some instructions on those fries?....


----------



## Baymule

Melt the duck fat, dredge the sweet potato fries in it and place them on a cookie sheet. Bake them in the oven at 350 until done.


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I've saved duck fat and cooked with it. It makes the BEST baked sweet potato fries!


I read the recipes for roasted potatoes, and since I am allergic to potatoes, I started wondering if I could replace the white potatoes with sweet potatoes, which I can eat.  You give me hope Bay.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Do ya grow any there in the garden?.....I plan on planting some next year, when things are a bit more prepared and a couple of things have been tended to in that area of the garden.


----------



## Devonviolet

I have grown sweet potatoes, in the past.  Each spring, I put sweet potatoes in a cup of water, to grow slips. Once the shoot gets about 8" long, I put them in water to grow roots. I keep trying to get our garden started, and other projects keep getting in the way.  

Our best efforts to get rid of the Bermuda Grass has failed.  The roots have regrown along with weeds.  It's very depressing.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, that bermuda can be very invasive when it comes to the garden.....I'm thinking of using some tin and trenching with a shovel down about 6-8" and packing it in. It won't kill it, but will keep roots out and a smooth backing to weed eat against to keep it from growing up and over.


----------



## Hybridchucks

Bruce said:


> I NEVER throw ANY fat away, not since I got chickens. They love ANYTHING meat. They'll clean bacon grease out of a container, eat more solid fat and gristle that I've cut into small pieces. Just a different kind of bug as far as they are concerned.


----------



## Baymule

Funny that you mention the tin @CntryBoy777 . At my midnight wake up, what-are-you-wasting-time-sleeping-for, I thought about that very same thing. I guess great minds run in the same gutter. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Bermuda is quite plentiful in my area of the country.  For old stands it is almost impossible to eradicate.   BUT if you till deep, rake out roots, do a couple times....then solarize it over winter, re-till summer -- you have a chance.   Now, the perimeter will have to be constantly plowed to keep the runners from creeping in.    Still a fight!
BUT -- makes durable pasture!!  Takes abuse.  

I have eaten duck, not goose.  Feel it would be similar   Because these animals are small, grow quickly, they have been raised as meat for eons.  Hard to pluck!  Skinning easier but, most want the crisp skin -- like baked chicken skin and helps with holding moisture.

I'd have a hard time butchering anything as lovely as Romeo & Juliet   -- UNTIL I had about 15 of them rushing toward me!!!   Your views can change


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> I NEVER throw ANY fat away, not since I got chickens. They love ANYTHING meat. They'll clean bacon grease out of a container, eat more solid fat and gristle that I've cut into small pieces. Just a different kind of bug as far as they are concerned.





Hybridchucks said:


>


I know . . . It sounds gross. But is very healthy for your chooks and your eggs!   



Mini Horses said:


> I'd have a hard time butchering anything as lovely as Romeo & Juliet -- UNTIL I had about 15 of them rushing toward me!!! Your views can change


I know what you mean, Mini. That is why I can't bring myself to butcher one of our wethers.  Maybe some day I will get past that. . . But then again, maybe not!  

When it comes to birds.  I don't have so much of a problem.  When we first started butchering chickens, it was really hard. The first several birds we ate were hard to get down. But now it isn't a problem. 

We haven't butchered ducks yet. But that is coming.  We have a Muscovy drake, that we bought to butcher, plus a Pekin hen with a bum leg, that we plan to butcher next time we do the deed. 

 It will probably be a year or more before we butcher any geese, depending on how many eggs Juliet lays on in January or February.


----------



## Bruce

Hybridchucks said:


>


They think the same about stuff you eat @Hybridchucks 



CntryBoy777 said:


> It is a dark meat and tastes....to me anyway....like dove


You know @CntryBoy777, that description won't help many of us mentally "taste" duck. 

Re "oven fries". I ran across a recipe many many years ago. As stated, really simple. Healthier because you aren't eating nearly so much oil/fat. The only difference in the one I found was they put the cut potatoes in water in the refrigerator for an hour or so. I have no idea what benefit that has. Then dry and coat with vegetable or olive oil and bake as @Baymule said though 400° to 425° isn't uncommon. Try it and see how you like them baked at different temps. Done seems to be about 15 minutes, doesn't hurt to shove them around some halfway through. When you bake "packaged fries" they say to turn them over. I can't say as I've found that to be real easy but if they are pushed around they tend not to stick.

Oh, one more thing, do not use a "nonstick" cookie sheet with sweet potatoes, at least not the prepackaged ones. I've found the sugars burn and are nearly impossible to get off the "non stick" which then becomes "stick". It's like the caramelized sugar bonds with the non stick coating.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Bruce down here we have dove season for hunting them, it usually begins on Sept 1st at sunrise....lasts for about the month of Sept.....sorry if that reference was unsettling to ya or any other.....but, they are really good. The only thing big enough to eat on one is the breast. I have to keep reminding myself that everyone isn't "Country".....


----------



## Bruce

Didn't unsettle me, but telling me duck tastes like dove doesn't help any more than if you said it tastes like Yeti or the Loch Ness Monster  Guess I have no idea how many people have actually hunted dove for food. But I have had duck in restaurants a couple of times. If anyone ever asks me what dove tastes like, I'll say it tastes like duck


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce, you need to come on down south so you can EAT! We'll show you around and feed you good.


----------



## Mini Horses

With duck & geese -- lovely to look at -- you MUST have the mindset to sell/butcher.  Try to stay emotionally out of touch with them. Plan a good, humane life knowing their fate is food for our table.   

Do you NOT love an ear of corn, ripe tomato??   Same with meat...raised, cared for, to eat.


----------



## goatgurl

i'm going to have those sweet potato fries.  and I guess i'm going to have to save some duck fat when their time comes.  and mini horses is so right about the mind set.  I name the pigs things like pork chop and bacon bits, lambs and goats get the same treatment, b.b is burger boy then there was soup and bbq. I never pet and love on them just treat them with respect and thank them for feeding me.  I tend to pet and spoil the females but the boys just get fed.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> @Bruce, you need to come on down south so you can EAT! We'll show you around and feed you good.


You would probably make me eat okra!


----------



## goatgurl

its ok bruce, we'd fry it in duck fat.  ummm good.  I love fried okra but just can't eat slimy fuzzy pickled okra.  so its ok, we wouldn't make you eat that.


----------



## Bruce

You are very kind @goatgurl


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

I hope this is not to big of a thread high jack @Devonviolet, but I am still a little taken back that @Bruce feeds meat items to his chickens and they like it.  I will assume @Bruce your chickens have no side affects from eating meat products?  Is the meat cooked, raw or both.  I guess I never thought of taking my scrape meat products out to the chickens because one of my "herds" that I have are worms.  You just do not feed meat to your squirm of worms. (Do worms qualify for this forum?)


Bruce said:


> I NEVER throw ANY fat away, not since I got chickens. They love ANYTHING meat. They'll clean bacon grease out of a container, eat more solid fat and gristle that I've cut into small pieces. Just a different kind of bug as far as they are concerned.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@HomeOnTheRange chickens will eat meat cooked or raw, even chicken. If they find a mouse nest they will devour the babies in the nest. I don't think there is very much that a chicken will not eat.....


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Thanks, I guess I can expand my chickens diet!


----------



## Bruce

They will eat frogs too. And they don't cook them first. Neither do they cook the flying and ground dwelling "animals" they eat  But to answer your question, I don't feed them meat for the sake of feeding them meat, just what may be left on the plate, which means fat and gristle, therefore cooked. And yes on the rare occasion I get to eat chicken (usually lunch from the Farmer's Market on Saturday if I don't get one of the other tasty things from the Bosnian lady) they get the bones to pick just as they do if we have meat with bones for dinner.



CntryBoy777 said:


> I don't think there is very much that a chicken will not eat.....


They don't eat stinging nettle or burdock. Neither do the alpacas. I need some less picky animals!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Not only do my chickens eat meat - they drink milk too!


----------



## Latestarter

I always gave my birds the turkey carcass after we humans were done with it. They'd attack it like a bunch of mini raptors. no muss, no fuss.


----------



## Devonviolet

Last week we checked the one duck egg, that was left under our broody turkey, Edith.  It turned out to be bad. It was dark & cracked.  So, DH dug a hole in the compost pile & threw it in. BAM, it exploded & stunk!

Edith had sat through two 5 week unsuccessful broods on duck eggs. I felt like she needed to get outside and get some fresh air & exercise. So, after taking the last egg away, we made her leave the empty nest, every morning. We locked her out of the coop so she would join the flock during the day.

However, every morning, she would zero in on a duck egg in one of the duck's nests. Before we could get her out of the coop, she would run over & sit on the egg.  It seems that our sweet Edith is bound & determined to hatch & brood some eggs.

So, this morning, we took 7 duck eggs, from the refrigerator plus the 2 duck eggs, in the coop this morning, and put them in a nest with Edith in one of the stalls, in the barn. That way, the snake can't get her eggs.






It was so cute when I put the eggs in the nest. I wish I had my phone with me, so I could take photos. At first she ignored me, as I started putting eggs in the nest. Then she realized I had eggs in the nest & she got closer, and watched intently. As I finished & backed away, she started getting on the nest & moving eggs around with her beak. It took a while, but eventually she settled in on the eggs & looked SO happy.  I REALLY hope, for her sake, that she gets to brood these eggs successfully.

In case anyone questions why I put refrigerated eggs under Edith, I found the following thread on BYC:

www.backyardchickens.com/threads/does-putting-eggs-in-the-fridge-cancel-out-their-fertility.98453/page-1

So, I thought I would give it a try. I did mark the 2 egg laid today with "*", to see if those hatch better than the refrigerator eggs.  I may put any eggs, laid later today or tomorrow morning, under Edith, as well.

Wouldn't it be fun if all the eggs hatch???


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure always thought that refridgerated eggs weren't viable, not that it made them infertile, but that they cold canceled the ability for them to develope. It will surely be interesting to keep up with your developments there....Go Edith!!
Our khaki hens are still setting on eggs with no hatchings as of yet....giving them another week...since the grandsons are coming, just incase they do hatch something....


----------



## Devonviolet

Before, I just kept the start date in the back of my mind, but as time went by I couldn't remember what day it was. This time I put a calendar reminder for day 28 and day 35, so I won't be wondering if it is really time.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was easy with ours, they started setting on June 1st, but continued rounding up the eggs in the pen for several weeks. They continued to move the nest during that time and adding eggs to the mound. They have been in the same spot for a couple of wks now and have stopped adding eggs to it, so just observing their behavior....since we've never had them before. I'm just an interested Observer....


----------



## Devonviolet

So, CntryBoy . . . you bring up a question that I have had. If they go a week or more before actually sitting on the nest, and/or there is a period of a week or more from the first & last egg being laid, will mom continue to sit on the eggs until they all hatch?  

Our hen that sat on the duck eggs started getting out of the nest box when the ducklings started getting out of the box - and there were still eggs in the nest box.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is certainly a question to be answered, for sure.....but, it is my thought that they are unconcerned about the eggs in the bottom of the nest and are used as barriers between the incubated and turned eggs and the ground. Since they are a waterfowl, they would make their nest in the reeds and grasses around a body of water.....the bottom eggs would be barriers from rain and run-off and difficult to maintain temps. When these hens kept moving the nest mound, they would move all the eggs on top....but, would leave the bottom layer of eggs in that place....just covered up with hay. Little Bit was the very 1st hen to set, and she was gathering eggs a couple of days before 6/1....but, she started setting on the nest regularly on 6/3......she is still setting today, so I would've thought she would have stopped with no hatching happening, but if they did hatch I'm unsure how she'd react. Since there are 3 setting now, I wonder if they would fight each other to be the Momma, or each one take some....we will see.....
This is just my speculation nd is not "Fact-based" by any means.


----------



## Bruce

I Googled duck incubation period and it came up with 28 days. In that case, Little Bit's eggs would have hatched over 2 weeks ago. 

If broody ducks are like broody chickens, they will sit because hormones kick in (no idea what triggers this) that tell them to do so. My girls that go broody will sit on plastic eggs and nothing but the shavings in the nest and get very pissy about anyone or anything that comes near. They will sit as long as you let them, they don't quit at 21 days (chicken incubation period) but Zorra went instantly from "I'm a gonna hatch these 3 eggs" to "I hatched 7 babies from 3 plastic eggs" the morning she woke up with chicks. Given there is no rooster (Trouble is still just a cockerel  and not interested in such things) they aren't sitting on eggs because they have been bred.


----------



## Devonviolet

That's interesting @CntryBoy777. With ducks, it makes sense, since their eggs are more likely to get wet.  I wonder if chickens do the same thing?  I know my broody chicken hen turned all the eggs in her nest box. However, not all of them hatched.

@Bruce, I've been told that Pekin duck eggs hatch in 30 days and Muscovy duck eggs hatch in 35 days.  But, I think my Pekin ducklings hatched at 28 days, so you are right about Pekin eggs. I set my calendar reminder for 35 days in case some of the eggs under Edith are Muscovy eggs.  I'm hoping at least some of the eggs are Muscovy eggs.


----------



## Baymule

Awww......poor Edith! So glad that you let her try again. She really needs to be a Mommy. She is an old maid turkey, probably thought she'd never get the chance to hear those little peep peep peeps and know they were her babies.  I really hope these hatch out for her and I hope that you get some Muscovy babies.


----------



## Latestarter

What Bay said


----------



## babsbag

My chickens usually don't start staying on the nest until they have a pile of eggs, then the 21 days starts. I have a hen in my coop sitting on no good eggs and has been for about 6 weeks. I think it is time to give her some new ones as she doesn't seem to be leaving those anytime soon.  I have plenty of roosters so no shortage of fertile eggs so not sure why hers have not hatched. 

I also have a guinea that hatched out about 10 keets. They have got to be the WORST mothers EVER. After 3 days she is down to 1 left. I have found 5 dead in the orchard. They just seem to abandon their keets, they don't lead them to water or feed. I only have two hens, and one is older and I don't think she is laying anymore. I was really hoping for some more guineas, I have 4 toms so some new young'ens would have been nice. Guess I might have to buy some. 

Does your turkey live with the chickens?


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes, Edith has always lived with the chickens. Although she seems to prefer keeping to herself. 

We used to have guineas. We started with 6 keets from a Hatchery.  Two died while they were still keets. So, that left us 4.  I'm pretty sure they were all toms. Because we had them 2 years and never got one egg.

They weren't very bright and didn't seem all that interested in insects. So, we ended us butchering them.  Their meat was very tough, even after hours in a crockpot, so we won't be raising guineas again!


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> My chickens usually don't start staying on the nest until they have a pile of eggs, then the 21 days starts.


Yep, that is how it works. The fact that the first egg can sit there in the nest for a week or two (additional eggs laid daily or so) before she starts incubating them and NOT "go bad" shows the "quality" of the "bloom" barrier the hen puts on each one and why immediate refrigeration isn't necessary for "farm fresh" UNWASHED eggs. When I found Yuki's first "in the weeds" nest last year, there were 13 eggs in it, all hers. Every one of them passed the "float test". Given how dirty they were from being outside, I washed them all and put them in the fridge. Each was in fine shape when we used them.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yesterday morning we added 2 more duck eggs to Edith's nest. 

When I got her off the nest, I counted 8 not 9 eggs, from the day before. So I looked closer & could see that she had broken one of the eggs.  It can be seen below (lower right).  So, now we have ten eggs under Edith.













So, you can see, we have a happy girl. 

So, yesterday morning, after milking, filtering the milk and washing the dishes, I headed out for our monthly church's women's missions meeting. As a treat, I took some of my mozzarella & Chèvre cheese and crackers. It went over really well.   

When I got home, from the meeting, it was time to pasteurize 5 gallons of milk & make cream, using 4 gallons of milk that I pasteurized last week - for a total of nine gallons of milk processed yesterday!  

As we finished up making cream I thought to take a picture of the cream separator at work.




Today I will be making more mozzarella cheese.    YUM!  LOVE that mozzarella cheese!!!


----------



## Bruce

I hope Edith has a nice hatch.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> I hope Edith has a nice hatch.


So do I, for her sake!  

This is the 3rd summer we have had her. The last two, she got broody. But, didn't seem as determined to raise babies.  She is bound & determined to raise some poults this year! So, we are doing our best to help her do that - well at least she can raise some ducklings. Somehow I don't think she will care once they start hatching.


----------



## Devonviolet

I get a daily newsletter, called Countryside Daily.  One of the articles, thus morning, was about what LGD's different barks mean.  I read the article - out loud - to DH. We were pleased to see that we have been handling/understanding our Maremma's barking correctly.

http://countrysidenetwork.com/topics/livestock-topics/sheep-livestock-topics/livestock-guardian-dogs-barking/?mqsc=E3899076&utm_source=WhatCountsEmail&utm_medium=CSN ListCountryside Daily&utm_campaignaily 7-19-17

Reading the article remunded me of something cool, that our Deo & Violet did this morning.

Now that we separate the kids, from the does, at night, and keep them in the goat yard, next to the hoop hut where I milk them, its just a matter of opening the gate & they run to the milk stand. I always milk Falina first, and she waits at the gate, when she sees me come out the back door.

Lately, Ruby has been running to the gate, at the last minute, to try to get out first. I can't quite reach her collar (reaching over the gate), so can't hold her back.  This morning, when I told Ruby to move, both dogs came over and I said, "Dogs, make Ruby move!" I was just thrilled when they pushed her back and out of the way, so Falina could get out the gate.  GOOD DOGS!!!      I love my dogs!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have always talked to my animals and many think that I am "Looney Tunes"....but, there have been many times that the intended animal has responded to my asking it to do this or that. This includes dogs, cats, ducks, goats, and parrots. I'm not sure, but I believe that Joe has been a witness to me talking to some during his visit here....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I have always talked to my animals and many think that I am "Looney Tunes"....but, there have been many times that the intended animal has responded to my asking it to do this or that. This includes dogs, cats, ducks, goats, and parrots. I'm not sure, but I believe that Joe has been a witness to me talking to some during his visit here....


     That is just too funny!  And just so you know I don't think you are loony tunes . . . I talk to all of my animals too.   At night, I tell the chickens & ducks it's time to go to bed and they all turn & go into the chicken run.    I tell my cat I love him & invite him up on my lap and he comes running from the other room & up on my lap.


----------



## Bruce

Note that the author @BrendaMNgri is right here on BYH!


----------



## babsbag

That cream looks delicious. I wanted to make butter in the dairy but the cost of a stainless steel separator is thousands as all of the internal parts need to be stainless to, not just the bowl so that is a no go for quite a while. 

Do you add cream to the mozzarella?


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Note that the author @BrendaMNgri is right here on BYH!


And here I thought the "MN" stood for _Minnesota _girl_._   Having lived in MN for eleven years, when I see MN, it automatically translates to Minnesota. 

Well, @BrendaMNgri, I'm impressed!  That was a great article!


----------



## Bruce

You can't make butter from cream UNLESS you have a stainless steel separator? There has to be a way, SS didn't even exist until 1913 and we know people made butter WAY before that.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> That cream looks delicious. I wanted to make butter in the dairy but the cost of a stainless steel separator is thousands as all of the internal parts need to be stainless to, not just the bowl so that is a no go for quite a while.
> 
> Do you add cream to the mozzarella?


No, I didn't add cream to the mozzarella. Didn't think of it.  At what stage would I do that?  I made another 4 gallon natch today.  After heating it, adding the Rennet, and letting it sit for 5 minutes, it wouldn't do a "clean break" so I let it sit longer. Still no clean break. So, I just went ahead and heated it to 105F degrees, and let it sit for 3 minutes, instead of the recommended 5 minutes (like I did before).  This batch turned out with a nice soft (yet lightly) firm texture.  Absolutely delicious!

As far as making cream.  My cream separator has a 100 Liter capacity.  I would think you could make enough cream, with 100 Liters (which is 26.4 gallons), to make butter to sell.  I don't know if you can use it commercially though. This is food grade. But, does everything HAVE to be stainless steel, for commercial certification? Or is food grade enough?


----------



## babsbag

I am not sure about the cream but I think I would try a batch with 1/4 cream in place of the milk. Would be an interesting experiment at least and it might be really good. As far as I know anything that comes in contact with the milk has to be stainless or glass, food grade isn't good enough. Part of the problem is that the code doesn't specifically mention cream separators so it is open to interpretation...not usually a good thing.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> I think I would try a batch with 1/4 cream in place of the milk. Would be an interesting experiment at least and it might be really good.


That doesn't sound like much, until you know that I use 4 gallons of milk, to make my mozzarella cheese.  That would mean 1 gallon of cream.  It takes 4 gallons of milk to make a little less than a quart of heavy cream. So, I guess that's not gonna happen. 

That's too bad, about the cream separator.  The stainless steel one, on eBay is over $3,000!     Yikes!  That's a lot of bucks for a cream separator!!!


----------



## babsbag

When I made mozzarella I only did a gallon at a time.  Maybe try a small batch and see what happens ???


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> It takes 4 gallons of milk to make a little less than a quart of heavy cream. So, I guess that's not gonna happen.


The solution is easy - MORE GOATS! 



Devonviolet said:


> That's too bad, about the cream separator.  The stainless steel one, on eBay is over $3,000!     Yikes!  That's a lot of bucks for a cream separator!!!


What volume per hour would you need @babsbag ?? I found this (ad - first return) when I searched stainless steel cream separator
https://milkyday.com/products/cream-separators/cream-separator-milky-fj-130err-115v
Their small one will do 130 liters per hour (~34 gallons) - $1052 - claims everything that touches food is stainless. Their $3,500 one does 350 l/h. That is a LOT of milk!


----------



## Devonviolet

Hey @Baymule! We finished our lamb tonight!  A lot if the packages were too small to do a meal , so we saved them up for a time we could put it all on the grill. 

Yesterday, I made up my own special marinade and we put lamb chops, ribs j a leg of Lamb roast in a zip lock bag, in the fridge over night. Actually it marinaded for 28 hours. 

DH went out to turn the grill on, and the built in thermometer said it was 250F inside the grill.    Our heat index this afternoon was 110.6F.  He turned on the grill & it was up to temp. within a minute. 

M-m-m . . . that lamb was sooo good!  We ate all the ribs & chops & have the leg roast for tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce

WOW, I've never needed to use a potholder to open a BBQ that hadn't been lit yet!


----------



## Baymule

It is yummy good isn't it?   250 in the grill before it was even turned on?  You could have just cooked it low and slow, like a crock pot!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> It is yummy good isn't it?   250 in the grill before it was even turned on?  You could have just cooked it low and slow, like a crock pot!


I KNOW!  I told DH to just put the meat in the grill without turning it on.   it would have taken longer to cook thoughts


----------



## Devonviolet

Y'all might think I'm weird, but this morning I was so excited when I went to the fence to say Hi to Ruby. 

She was about 20 feet away.  I called to her and she came to the fence. I reached over the fence to pet her, but she was just out of reach. I looked up at one of the dogs & all of a sudden Ruby pushed her head into my hand.    She then stood there while I rubbed her head & massaged her neck.  

Granted, in the past she has let me go up to her and put my arms around her, to cuddle her.   But, this is the first time she came to ME for petting.    I lOVE MY GOATS!!!


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> I KNOW!  I told DH to just put the meat in the grill without turning it on.   it would have taken longer to cook thoughts


All set for "reverse searing"!


----------



## Mike CHS

Devonviolet said:


> Hey @Baymule!
> 
> Yesterday, I made up my own special marinade and we put lamb chops, ribs j a leg of Lamb roast in a zip lock bag, in the fridge over night. Actually it marinaded for 28 hours.



You know you can't mention your 'special marinade without sharing it.  I was told at some point that is a BYH rule.  

A lot of time I'll just use a little Mirin with some rice wine vinegar and a little olive oil as a simple one that works good with herbs.


----------



## Bruce

Either that or she has to put in a patent number and the date the patent expires.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> You know you can't mention your 'special marinade without sharing it.  I was told at some point that is a BYH rule.


Okay, Mike.  Here you go . . .

Lamb Marinade

1/2 cup melted Coconut Oil
1/2 cup Grape Seed Oil
1/4 cup Lemon Juice
2 tsp Emeril's Essence
1 Tbsp dry Mustard Powder
1 tsp Savory Powder
1 tsp dry Garlic Granules
1/2 tsp Sea Salt
1-1/2 tsp Ground dry Anise **
1-1/2 tsp Ground dry Rosemary **

Place Lamb pieces/roast in 1 gallon zip lock bag. Pour marinade over meat, close zipper & massage marinade over all pieces. Place in refrigerator at least over night (8 hours). Twenty four hours is better. Grill on BBQ until browned on outside, but pink inside (6-8 minutes?)

** I made this just prior to putting the marinade, by adding 1 Tbsp of Anise seeds and Rosemary Needles into a small electric coffee grinder.  Once it was mixed, I used 1 Tbsp of the combined herbs.


----------



## Mike CHS

Thank you - I have all the ingredients and will have to give that one a go.


----------



## Baymule

Copied and saved!


----------



## Devonviolet

I spent some time in the kitchen tonight, and made Fermented Kosher Pickles and Fermented Pickled Jicama.



 



The pink color comes from juice leftover from homemade sauerkraut, that was made with red cabbage, which acts as culture starter for the fermentation.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yummm...I like homemade kraut.  The pickles look delish.

I see you use an air control (whatever it's called) and not the old fashioned way of "a weight on a plate"   to keep air out/off.  And assume that you didn't use a barrel or 5 gal crock....

How long do u now wait for eating the pickles?   Those appear to be small to mediumish cukes...I'm guessing 3-4" average?  Just wondering if they will be ready for the next "come all" cookout 

How much kraut did you make?  How do you handle/store it once done?   Did you grow the cabbage?

AND --- how is Edith doing with her clutch?


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> I see you use an air control (whatever it's called) and not the old fashioned way of "a weight on a plate"  to keep air out/off. And assume that you didn't use a barrel or 5 gal crock ...


  It's called an airlock. It works great for fermenting vegetables.  Nope. No barrels or crocks. I only use 1 gallon Jars.


Mini Horses said:


> How long do u now wait for eating the pickles? Those appear to be small to mediumish cukes...I'm guessing 3-4" average? Just wondering if they will be ready for the next "come all" cookout


I will wait at least a week, and then do a taste test of one of the smaller pieces, that I used to fill spaces.  We keep our AC set at 80°F (to conserve electricity). So, it may ferment a little faster.  We don't have a Texas Contingent meeting scheduled. But, I'm sure they will be ready by the time we do meet. I will make sure I save some.  I'll also be sure to have Chèvre and Mozzarella to share!  I'm guessing @Baymule & her DH won't complain one bit! 

The cukes are 4-5" pickling cukes, that I bought at Wal-Mart. I got two 2lb bags & used all but 4 of the cukes.



Mini Horses said:


> How much sauerkraut did you make? How do you handle/store it once done? Did you grow the cabbage?


I haven't made kraut or cultured veggies in a while.  The last time we made sauerkraut & cultured veggies I made 2–1/2 gallons.  I still have about 1/2 gallon left. But am planning to make more real soon.

When the kraut/veggies/pickles/Jicama are finished fermenting, I put them in the fridge. That slows the fermentation, but doesn't kill the good culture/probiotics.

If you are interested in learning more about fermenting/culturing food for the beneficial probiotics they provide, a good website to check out is:

www.culturedfoodlife.com

No, we didn't grow the cabbage.  Try as we might, circumstances have prevented us from starting a garden.  However, we have agonized about what to do, and now have plans to do three raised beds, which we will build this Fall, after the weather cools down a bit. So, next Spring we can finally get a garden going!!!   I might even start some cold weather veggies & put a hoop/tunnel cold frame over them this Winter.



Mini Horses said:


> AND --- how is Edith doing with her clutch?


I'm not sure what is happening with Edith & her duck eggs.   She broke several, and several have just disappeared. She is down to 2 eggs. 

After a lot of consideration, we have decided to transition to Khaki Campbell ducks for eggs & gradually phase out chickens. So, I ordered 10 KC females & 1 drake ducklings. They will be shipping on 7/31, so should be here by the 1st or 2nd of Aug. We will try putting them with Edith & see how she does with 11 ducklings.


----------



## CntryBoy777

......you'll love those KCs...they are so comical and they are beyond good egg producers....and I might add are very quick to chase down bugs....


----------



## Baymule

And the good part about phasing out the chickens is the chicken dinners! LOL

I made crème brule from the Muscovy eggs.......OMG it was soooo good!


----------



## Mini Horses

Thanks for all the great info.  I asked about the kraut as I received a letter from an aunt last week and she mentioned the kraut they used to make.    While her DH has passed -- my uncle by blood -- we correspond.  She's still in WV and often these sources of the "old ways" have escaped many.  Not that they are better, just useful.  I enjoy & appreciate preserving ways that are the base of what we do today. 

You guys seem to be "into" those duck eggs.  I'm not even impressed with eggs, love the chickens.   Taste buds differ.

Today, at a demo I was working, a customer lady --about my age -- & I got into a discussion about our childhood days and remembering the farm life of years ago -- the gardens, wells, wood splitting, hard work and that jazz!!   We were both born in WV, so things were fun to discuss.  Both of us feel it is a shame the youngsters of today can't experience the hard work and discipline that was learned then, plus where food comes from & how!


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Mini Horses I couldn't agree more with ya on that....I know the "Snow" has been on your "Mountain" longer than mine, but it is a very sad situation these days and times. I don't say anything to the grandsons....because they can't help how they are raised....but, they have been taught to not eat any meat with a bone in it....they don't even know how to take a bone out of the meat....and their dad won't eat any meat that has been cooked with a bone in it. That sure wouldn't fly back when I was growing up...I tell ya.....and there are many other things that I have to bit my tongue over.....really sad that they haven't a clue how to survive at all, but we do what we can and I just have to be quiet....I certainly won't downgrade their dad in front of or around them....I know their mom wasn't raised that way.


----------



## Baymule

Their mom oughta slap some sense into their dad.....jus' sayin'......


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Baymule dang their mom....there have been a couple of times I came really close to doing it myself.....I was fixing to throw him.....physically....Out of my house before they got married, but Joyce stopped me....I'd have gladly paid the assault fine....believe me....


----------



## farmerjan

Does the father realize all the beneficial things in the bones that the body relies on?  And what about bone marrow transplants that have saved hundreds of people as the stem cells in the bone marrow will regenerate.....  My prolotherapy is progressing to the possiblity of stem cells for the ankle and that comes from the bone marrow....  He really has no clue about the real scope of life.   Sorry for your grandsons, but maybe as they get a little older and they get out into other situations, they may start to realize that there are other ways out there.....


----------



## Bruce

So what is the issue of bones in meat? Kinda comes that way doesn't it? Unless the "meat" one eats is Gummy Worms.

So what happens if the boys were to be given bone in meat on their plate at your house? Perhaps you could get them to think about WHY it is a problem and decide if THEY need to live the same way. At some point they will leave the house, maybe go to college. Are they going to "starve" because their dad has some phobia about bones in HIS food? Go to a BBQ and only eat the hot dogs and burgers because the chicken and ribs have bones? Boy are THEY missing out!

People can be weird. DW's brother's wife trained their kids to think cereal with milk was "yucky" because SHE didn't like it. I suspect they got over that once they were old enough to think for themselves. She also has (unless she has changed) a "germ phobia". Wash with antibacterial soap (yeah, let's make us some super bugs!!) and dry her hands by shaking them, kids did the same. Wouldn't want to touch a towel that someone else may have left nasty germs on after washing their hands. And yes I am talking about in a residence, including theirs.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well......I won't actually say what I've said in the past, and even now...but, I have served bone-in meat while all were here.....the dad just goes to Sonic in town for burgers and yes....he is the same one that stormed off and went home because of my speech about parents being responsible for their children when going thru the gates. Joyce is kind enough to take their meat off the bone, but my thoughts are figure it out or starve....


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> So what is the issue of bones in meat? Kinda comes that way doesn't it? Unless the "meat" one eats is Gummy Worms.
> 
> So what happens if the boys were to be given bone in meat on their plate at your house? Perhaps you could get them to think about WHY it is a problem and decide if THEY need to live the same way. At some point they will leave the house, maybe go to college. Are they going to "starve" because their dad has some phobia about bones in HIS food? Go to a BBQ and only eat the hot dogs and burgers because the chicken and ribs have bones? Boy are THEY missing out!
> 
> People can be weird. DW's brother's wife trained their kids to think cereal with milk was "yucky" because SHE didn't like it. I suspect they got over that once they were old enough to think for themselves. She also has (unless she has changed) a "germ phobia". Wash with antibacterial soap (yeah, let's make us some super bugs!!) and dry her hands by shaking them, kids did the same. Wouldn't want to touch a towel that someone else may have left nasty germs on after washing their hands. And yes I am talking about in a residence, including theirs.


Paranoid hypochondria and fear of it is rampant nowadays. Doctors are part of the problem, feeding the schizophrenia by assigning names, disorders, syndromes to every little ache pain and discomfort..even imagined ones.  Of course, the Drs are making a ton of $$ of it too.


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> Paranoid hypochondria and fear of it is rampant nowadays. Doctors are part of the problem, feeding the schizophrenia by assigning names, disorders, syndromes to every little ache pain and discomfort..even imagined ones.  Of course, the Drs are making a ton of $$ of it too.


The more stupid life decisions that can be classified as a disease, the better. Drug companies are making a killing. It gets ridiculous, like the commercial on constipation-just take this pill-for the rest of your life! Or you could just eat the right foods....


----------



## Devonviolet

The geese are getting BIG. So we decided to let them out with the general population this afternoon, and they are oh so happy!  It didn't take them long to find their way out of the chicken yard gate, to the side yard & start eating grass. 

Then all of a sudden they realized they could spread their wings & fly low across the yard.   I ran to get my camera, but by then they stopped flying.   I did manage to get some shots of them spreading their wings though.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our turkeys do that and they probably weigh 25 pounds.


----------



## Bruce

My chickens sometimes remember they have wings. They are obviously not as well designed for flying as geese are but they CAN do it for a distance if they WANT to. Now you have to hope your geese love their home enough they don't figure out they can get altitude as well!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Joyce is kind enough to take their meat off the bone, but my thoughts are figure it out or starve....


I bet they would! Does she do it in front of them or before the plate gets to them? If the former, just give them the sharp knife, they already know how. And if the latter, how hard is it to NOT cut and eat the part the knife won't go through?? Bet it takes all of 1 second unless they have watched the process NOT at the table, then it will take 0 seconds. They don't have to live in their father's straight jacket.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> My chickens sometimes remember they have wings.


At meal time, we put the fermented feed on the ground in the chicken yard.  If the birds have been in the chicken run, we open the door and the chickens and ducks are so excited to get to the food, they fly out of the run.  It's fun to watch!  



Mike CHS said:


> Our turkeys do that and they probably weigh 25 pounds.


That must be cool to see!  Our turkey, Edith, is about 25 pounds, and we have never seen her fly.  Occasionally she stretches her wings. But never anything even close to flying.


----------



## Devonviolet

Before I ever made my first batch of cheese, I watched some videos to get me started.  One video I watched was for Mozzarella, by a guy who should have called his video how NOT to make Mozzarella cheese.    A glug (or 2) of white vinegar ("Well, maybe that was a bit too much") Junket tablet crumbled into the milk. Heat for a minute or two (no thermometer). It was amazing that it actually resembled Mozzarella cheese!!!  I decided I wasn't going to follow his directions.  However, during the video, he mentioned that he sometimes adds smoke flavoring to his cheese.  In fact he asked his two year old if he wanted some cheese. He said "No, I only want the smokey cheese". 

So, I kept the idea of smokey cheese in the back of my head, and today, when I made three, two gallon batches of Mozzarella, I decided to try adding 1 tsp of Wright's Smoke flavoring to one of the batches.  M-M-M!  It is yummy!!!    I will definitely be doing _that_ again!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've never had smoked mozzarella, but I do like smoked gouda.....I certainly would try it....


----------



## goatgurl

boy your geese go nicely color wise with the muscovies.  and yes at feeding time my chickens and ducks fly in from everywhere.  really funny to watch but one has to duck from time to time.  no pun intended..
because I love smoked cheese too I got a little stainless steel thingie that you put wood pellets and light it and put it and the cheese under the lid of the grill.  makes cold smoke and yummy cheese.
and @CntryBoy777 i'd wait until you sil isn't there and give each of those kids a fried chicken leg.  my guess is that they will eat it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Love smoked Gouda -- & pork chops with bone IN.  

Those geese are just beautiful!!  Please post pics occasionally so I don't have to buy any...    I love the wing spreads. Last one looks like it is running for takeoff.

I'm thinking of a pair of turkeys that a guy has offered @$75 for the mated pair...first season, adults.  Narangasetts.(sp?)  Heritage and supposedly very docile.  He raises them, so I'd like two hens.  Have location & housing, would HOPE to buy only to have them set a couple clutches for my freezer ea yr...sell xtra.   Not a done deal but, maybe.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw @goatgurl they won't....we had some the other nite and Joyce had to take it off the bone....and @Bruce that would be like putting meat on DD's plate....would she get a new plate or just remove the meat herself, or ask another to do it for her?.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Not a done deal but, maybe.


Do it, do it, do it!


----------



## Mike CHS

We got our turkeys on an impulse buy thinking we would regret it but now we are thinking about ways to give them more space for a turkey area.  They have more personality than I ever thought they would and are actually pretty good guardians for our chickens.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Naw @goatgurl they won't....we had some the other nite and Joyce had to take it off the bone....and @Bruce that would be like putting meat on DD's plate....would she get a new plate or just remove the meat herself, or ask another to do it for her?.....


UM, new plate for sure and nothing that was on the original plate could go on the new one because it MIGHT be CONTAMINATED. But I THINK there is a bit of a difference (maybe not). She is totally anti-"any part of an animal's body no matter how small". Not sure how being "anti bone" would be QUITE so earth shattering. Especially since though Dad won't touch it if it was cooked with a bone in it, they apparently don't have an issue as long as someone cuts the meat off the bone for them right??

Have you asked them to THINK about why these bones are such a problem? I figure it is the "milk on cereal is yucky" training thing. Dad says it is "yucky and you shouldn't eat it". But other than to make Dad "happy" mom might not have a problem with it at all. Maybe if they think about WHY they have an aversion, they may decide it isn't actually based on anything that is of concern to them. But they would have to THINK about it first.

Or not.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> We got our turkeys on an impulse buy thinking we would regret it but now we are thinking about ways to give them more space for a turkey area.  They have more personality than I ever thought they would and are actually pretty good guardians for our chickens.


Gee Mike, too bad you are so short on acreage to give the turkeys more space It is just a little more fencing, right?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ooooo!!....I really like your geese and am anxious to see if they get mean....I wouldn't mind having some, but all that I have been around have caused problems attacking....mainly ganders, but if yours turn out to be fairly docile, I may seriously consider some....

And the problem with the bone is the blood, as far as I am told....that's enough "Hijack" on Devon's thread about it...any further comments are fine on mine....


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> UM, new plate for sure and nothing that was on the original plate could go on the new one because it MIGHT be CONTAMINATED. But I THINK there is a bit of a difference (maybe not). She is totally anti-"any part of an animal's body no matter how small". Not sure how being "anti bone" would be QUITE so earth shattering. Especially since though Dad won't touch it if it was cooked with a bone in it, they apparently don't have an issue as long as someone cuts the meat off the bone for them right??
> 
> Have you asked them to THINK about why these bones are such a problem? I figure it is the "milk on cereal is yucky" training thing. Dad says it is "yucky and you shouldn't eat it". But other than to make Dad "happy" mom might not have a problem with it at all. Maybe if they think about WHY they have an aversion, they may decide it isn't actually based on anything that is of concern to them. But they would have to THINK about it first.
> 
> Or not.


I'm guessing a Renaissance Festival or Disneyland is out of the question....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Thanksgiving must be a real hoot around there..


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ooooo!!....I really like your geese and am anxious to see if they get mean....I wouldn't mind having some, but all that I have been around have caused problems attacking....mainly ganders, but if yours turn out to be fairly docile, I may seriously consider some....


I'm not sure how it is going to go.  We have had them for three weeks (tomorrow). With the high heat indexes (111.9 Friday), and other issues we have been dealing with, we haven't had much time to spend with the geese. So they are rather standoffish with us.

When I get a chance, I plan to spend some time trying to hand feed them greens - their favorite food.


----------



## Bruce

And make them a golf course, their favorite hangout


----------



## Devonviolet

Yesterday, a friend told me the Elderberries were ripe. So, this morning, DH & I went out to collect Elderberries.  I was a bit disappointed when we got there & I saw green berries.  But, as I looked closer, there _were_ berry heads with dark berries. 

We plan to go back in a week or so and get the ones that are green now, but have had time to ripen.


 


At @Baymule's suggestion, I had noted locations where we had seen Elderberry blossoms last Spring. Even so, we couldn't find all of the bushes. So we decided next year we are going to flag the bushes with orange surveyor's tape, so we can find the bushes.

Well, @greybeard, I think I _may_ have found yaupon. We started to cut a big batch of it, but I decided to stop & take photos to post, to see if it actually is yaupon.

However, now I'm not sure. When I was getting it out, to take photos, I found a piece with tendrils.    The 3rd photo down, shows it, in the middle of the photo.


----------



## Baymule

That's not yaupon. Are those elderberries from your bushes? We have gone to where we spotted elderberries growing wild, but the birds keep them picked pretty clean.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @Baymule. I realized when I saw the tendrils, that it probably wasn't yaupon.

No, our Elderberries are still green.  That's why I was surprised when our friend told me the wild ones were ripe.  We found quite a few berry heads that had been picked clean by the birds, though.   

Okay, I'm almost out of data. I'm down to 480 MB, and the new month starts in 8-1/2 hours.  So, I won't be able to spend much time on BYH, until after midnight.


----------



## Latestarter

My kids and grands used all my high speed data while here. I'm down to snail speed until the 12th.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> My kids and grands used all my high speed data while here. I'm down to snail speed until the 12th.


UGH!   That's akin to no internet at all!    At least our internet will be back to a full tank again at midnight.  I know your pain, though.   Our last internet provider seemed to eat data, and we would regularly run out of data half way through the month. 

ETA: We currently have only 370MB of data left. I think this is the lowest we have gotten on this internet provider.


----------



## Baymule

@Devonviolet and @Latestarter I sooooooooo feel your pain! LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

I'm not sure what happened today. But, after getting back from collecting Elderberries, the bottom of my left foot started itching.

I put benadryl cream on it, but that did'nt help. As the evening went on, I noticed the bottom of my foot was swelling, which made it painful to walk.




So, I put ice on it. Still no help.  Next I tried taking Benedryl. The swelling is worse. But, at least it doesn't itch anymore.

My boots were on the front porch. Not sure why they were there, as I keep them & my farm shoes in the house to minimize bugs getting in & biting me when I put them on.

DH turned the boots upside down, banged them to knock anything, in there, loose, and then ran his hand inside to feel for bugs. Nothing.  So I put the boots on.  Didn't feel any thing when I did. 

Maybe there was a small bug that bit me. Or, maybe something, that I'm allergic to, got under my jeans leg & into the boot.   I did have a long shoelace, wrapped 2× tightly, around my ankle.

Any thoughts?  Has anyone ever had this happen to them?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope it wasn't a spider bite....keep an eye on it for a black spot, or "Bulls-Eye" redness.....if a widow it would be extremely painful, but a recluse will start with a tiny black dot....if one is seen get to the doctor pronto....if ya wait for the spot to grow....they will remove more flesh. Do ya have scorpions there?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Also, check the sock ya was wearing and look at it in that location....ya could have smushed it as ya slid your foot into the boot and it could be smeared into the sock, if it is a soft body insect.....may appear as a dirty spot on the sock.


----------



## Baymule

Good grief.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry for the multiple posts, but just thought of something else....it could be an ant sting...if so a puss nodule will form at the sting sight....they can itch, swell, and cause pain too.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts, but just thought of something else....it could be an ant sting...if so a puss nodule will form at the sting sight....they can itch, swell, and cause pain too.


That thought had occurred to me.  I sure hope is wasn't a fire ant!  I've had those bite me before. It itched, swelled & got a pus pocket, that lasted over a week. 

This is actually the 2nd time this has happened. Last time it was the other foot. It started with the same itch. I thought it might be athletes foot. Only both times I hadn't been any where that I would be exposed.  

I also thought about a possible spider bite. Except DH ran his hand inside the boot & didn't feel anything. 

Yes, we have scorpions. But they have a 1" hard body, that either DH or I should have felt.

I'm getting frustrated, because it's painful to walk & this is a repeat occurrence.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Good grief.


???


----------



## greybeard

scorpions don't have the hard exoskeleton all the time. They routinely shed it just like a snake sheds it's skin and are soft kinda mush bodied until the new exoskeleton hardens up. They can still sting when in molt, but you'd probably have to step on one--they're pretty limp at that stage except for basic muscle activity..fast  little buggers tho.
Most of the E Texas scorpions I've seen were small--under 1" long and almost white. The ones out in W. Texas tho were a lot bigger and darker.

You'd know if one got ya. Feels about like a red wasp or bumblebee sting.

Nope, that's not yaupon. Not familiar with what you posted the pic of but definitely not youpon.


----------



## Devonviolet

WooHoo!  My data tank is full again!

Thanks @greybeard.  What you say about a scorpuon's exoskelaton makes sense.

When we lived in Lake Worth, TX, we had lots of scorpions. I saw 2 in our house, and couldn't crush them. They were 1" & light tan in color.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The same scorpions ya described GB are the same kind that is in Florida....small and a translucent white.
If I'm looking at the right spot for the bite Devonviolet, is right on the joint of the big toe and sometimes, in the right spot, the swelling of the bite will affect the ability to use that joint by adding pressure and resistance to the function of it and irritate any existing problem one may have....arthritis, gout, and the like. A small spider or ant would just be a spot on the sock if the boots are tight and wouldn't necessarily leave a carcass big enough to notice....also, ya pulled your foot out of the boot and it could have fell off or out when the action occurred. Sure hope it gets better quickly for ya...


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> My kids and grands used all my high speed data while here. I'm down to snail speed until the 12th.


But the visit was worth it, right??  Besides, snail speed isn't too bad for forums, just no video.


----------



## greybeard

I'm on a 18gb/mo plan. $10 for each gb overage. 
My monthly plan period is up on the 4th and I'm at 15gb and I watch lots of youtube vids. Verizon if it matters..


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, the day has dawned & my foot is better. The swelling is down a bit, and it doesn't itch. I took 2 Benadryl before going to bed last night. Maybe that's what did it.

Before I went to bed, I looked online for issues with my symptoms. I found a forum where people were looking for answers to _exactly_ what happened to me. There must have been 15 people who described my symptoms to a "T".

Some went to the doctor, who had never seen any thing like it. So, what did those docs do? They prescribed anxiety meds (Zyrtec),  and antihistamine RX.  Huh???    Anxiety meds???   Really!?!?!?    I guess since the docs never heard of it, it must be in their heads, right?  Anxiety causes swelling & itching in the feet. Right???  

Why did they have to prescribe expensive drugs, when they could have suggested inexpensive OTC (over the counter), generic Benadryl (diphenhydramine)?

Anyway, the upshot of the discussion was that no one ever figured out what caused it & it went away by itself, although antihistamines did help a bit.


----------



## Latestarter

The pic looks more or less like what my gout looks like when it flairs up. It swells right at the first joint of the big toe. Mostly out to the side but some underneath as well. It is VERY painful... even just to touch it, and working the joint is like stabbing with a hot knife. Whatever it is, I hope it goes away quick for you. I know what it's like to be immobilized to a degree and it aint fun.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> anxiety meds (Zyrtec)


Zyrtec is not an anti anxiety med, it is an allergy med. Costco's more affordable generic is AllerTec


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Zanex is an anti-anxiety med...


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Zyrtec is not an anti anxiety med, it is an allergy med. Costco's more affordable generic is AllerTec


Oops! You are so right!  I was still groggy from the diphenhydramine! 

At any rate multiple people did say the doctor prescribed anxiety meds.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Zanex is an anti-anxiety med...


Maybe that is what I was thinking.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> The pic looks more or less like what my gout looks like when it flairs up. It swells right at the first joint of the big toe. Mostly out to the side but some underneath as well. It is VERY painful... even just to touch it, and working the joint is like stabbing with a hot knife. Whatever it is, I hope it goes away quick for you. I know what it's like to be immobilized to a degree and it aint fun.


You are so right LS!  That is exactly what gout looks like!  I had gout when I was 28.  You never forget that awful pain.  It woke me up in the middle of the night. Just the weight of the sheet was excruciating! It turned out I was low on thyroid and that caused the gout. 

Good news! My foot is a lot better!  I guess I will never know what caused it. I sure hope it never happens again!


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Baymule

Glad your foot is better! I had to go outside to look, the pictures you posted are trumpet flower vines. They grow wild, go up in the tree tops, make those little berries and come up every where. My sheep wont eat them and they eat practically everything. Hummingbirds like the flowers, so you might want to leave some, but they get invasive in cleared ground.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Same here....^^..what she said....they are horrendous here.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Glad your foot is better! I had to go outside to look, the pictures you posted are trumpet flower vines. They grow wild, go up in the tree tops, make those little berries and come up every where. My sheep wont eat them and they eat practically everything. Hummingbirds like the flowers, so you might want to leave some, but they get invasive in cleared ground.


No, that's okay. I don't want invasive plants on our property!  These are growing along a fence on a Farm Market Rd, where we picked some Elderberries.

Speaking of which . . . we finished drying our 1st batch, in our dehydrator. They ended up weighing 1 lb, 1.8oz!  



 

We still have two other batches, which we spread out on screen frames we made. 


 


 

The next batch is partially loaded in the dehydrator.


----------



## Baymule

Wow! What a haul!


----------



## Devonviolet

This morning I got a phone call from our local post office, telling me my Khaki Campbell ducklings were here. So, I dropped everything and went to pick them up.

They are so dang CUTE!


 

 



USPS tracking info said they would arrive tomorrow, and we didn't have their stall, in the barn, cleaned out yet.  So, once the animals were fed & goats milked (with milk filtered & in the fridge), DH and I  went to the barn to clean out the stall for the ducklings.  

When we were finished, we moved Edith to the clean stall.  She had lost interest in the remaining two eggs. So, I picked them up.  We had taken the box with the ducklings to the stall, but not taken them out yet.  I put 4 of them on the wood chips, to run around, so Edith could see them.  Her head came up and she watched them very closely, making chirping noises.


 

Next she inched herself into the corner and put her head in the corner, like she was hiding.  


 

It seemed like she didn't trust the ducklings and didn't want anything to do with them. So, we took her outside, and will raise the ducklings ourselves.  

We have a heat lamp, with an indoor/outdoor thermometer, and food and water.  I took each duckling and dipped its beak in the water and feed.  When we left the stall they swarmed the feed/water tray to eat and drink, so I am confident they will be fine.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Boy does that bring back memories.....they are so Cute!! They do grow extremely fast so enjoy them while ya can. We added niacin to their food for bone strength....but, ya have already raised the Pekins....so, no need to tell ya. Just think in 17-20 short wks they'll be laying eggs....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Just think in 17-20 short wks they'll be laying eggs....


----------



## CntryBoy777

If ya don't mind me asking....where did ya order them from and did ya get any drakes?


----------



## Bruce

Maybe Edith was just trying to make the "hotel"??


----------



## Mike CHS

Our Aussie reacted the same as Edith when we went to pick up our Border Collie.  We put the pup in the back seat with the Aussie and she got up in the corner and sat there looking out the window and ignored the pup for the whole 4 hours it took to get home.


----------



## Bruce

But apparently they can now stand to be in the same space


----------



## CntryBoy777

See was embarassed that was what she hatched....cause she knew it sure wasn't turkeys......


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> If ya don't mind me asking....where did ya order them from and did ya get any drakes?


Not at all . . . I ordered them from Murray McMurray. Normally I order from Ideal Poultry, here in TX. But, they aren't going to have any Khaki Campbell's until next year. I didn't want to wait that long.

McMurray is in Iowa, which isn't that far. So, I figured they could be here the day after shipped. I didn't find out until after they shipped & I requested tracking info, that the ducklings were coming from California. So, it took a day longer to get here. Not bad, though.

I got 10 females and one drake. I went back and forth on whether to order 1 or 2 drakes. In the end I decided on one, because in the past we lost a few hens. If we do lose a few hens, then we would have too many drakes.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have the 1 drake and he does fine with the 11 hens and he is really good with them.....he is really pretty...I think. I was just curious, and you'll see a change in them in a couple of wks when ya put them in some water....they will never be the same....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> you'll see a change in them in a couple of wks when ya put them in some water....they will never be the same....


I'm so looking forward to that.  All of our ducks & geese love the water. It's so much fun to watch them splash & preen in the water!


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> But apparently they can now stand to be in the same space



Yes - they might as well be joined at the hip now as long as they aren't working.


----------



## greybeard

I don't do poultry, but a couple years ago, I was at the post office and the electricity was off due to a big winter storm and they were shutting down for the next couple days. Someone's chicks had come in..the PO had called and asked the folks to come pick them up before they closed but couldn't get in touch with the owners. I offered to take them home and bring them back when the power was restored (I have generator power) but they said they couldn't let me do it.
Always wondered what happened to them.


----------



## Devonviolet

Wow!  Talk about looking a gift horse in the mouth!  That was a very generous offer @greybeard!  I hope _someone_ took them home to feed & water them!  Otherwise, they likely didn't survive.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, its been 7 days since I started fermenting the pickles and Jicama.





We tasted them last night at dinner. They are both yummy!  The pickles are a bit softer (in the middle), than I hoped they would be. But, they still have a nice crunch.

The Jicama is just a bit less firm, which is a good thing.  It still has a nice crunch and has taken on the pink color of the sauerkraut juice culture, with a tiny bit of effervescence.

ETA:  When I made the pickles, on inspiration I added some coarsely chopped onion.  We were pleasantly surprised at how good the onion was!  I will definitely be adding larger pieces of onion to pickles and cultured vegetables, in the future.


----------



## Baymule

Your KC's are sure cute! They are good layers and I think you will like them. When you get your garden in, you can irrigate with duck poo water, AKA "duck soup".


----------



## Devonviolet

We already use "duck soup" on our fruit trees.


----------



## babsbag

The ducks are adorable. I have my 4 Rouens... two hens and two drakes and the drakes never go to the pond. I took them there once, it is about 50' from the coop, and they were out of there and back to the coop as fast as they could waddle. I raised the drakes with chicks so maybe that is the deal. Just strange.  They all free range together and the hens are in the pond a lot, but not the boys.


----------



## Devonviolet

That's interesting, @babsbag. All of our ducks took to the pools like - well, ducks to water!   In fact, I cracked up the first day we got our Pekins . . . I had put one of the round, 1 gallon waterers, with a trough around the tank, in with the chicks & ducklings. One of the ducklings had managed to get it's left foot into the trough and was drinking water.  As it drank, it was slowly paddling its foot, like it was on a pond.    I just cracked up!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

My Rouens will dip in their tub and get out....the KCs will jump in and out and back in all day long....and many have the look that they wish they had room to swim, especially Lil Bit, she likes to swim under the water....


----------



## babsbag

My pond is about 30x30 and probably 12" deep in the middle, maybe more; definitely more in the winter.  The hens spend hours down there being ducks,mucking and splashing. I should take the drakes again now that they are grown...maybe they just aren't very smart and don't realize that there is a pond. They all sleep in the coop at night so perhaps there is an identity crisis going on.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, chickens don't swim real well.


----------



## Devonviolet

We finished drying & cleaning Elderberries, today.  We ended up with 2-3/4 lbs of dried Elderberries.  I figure that would have cost me $41 on Amazon.com.

So, we went from this:



To this:




That will make several GALLONS of Elderberry Syrup!    And there are still green berries, that will be ripe, and we can harvest in the next week or so.  These are going to be easier to reach, so, we won't have to work so hard to get them.


----------



## Bruce

What do you use the elderberry syrup on/for?


----------



## Baymule

That is beyond awesome!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> What do you use the elderberry syrup on/for?


I use it to prevent colds and flu. There is something in the Elderberries, that does something to the virus membrane wall, inactivating it and this either preventing the cold/flu, or allowing the body to heal from the illness more quickly.

Here are some links to info about it:

http://www.webmd.com/cold-and-flu/news/20031222/elderberry-fights-flu-symptoms#1

https://theherbalacademy.com/the-benefits-of-elderberries-sambucus-nigra-and-sambucus-canadensis/

https://preventdisease.com/news/10/120210_prevent_colds_elderberry.shtml

And here is my recipe:

Elderberry Honey Syrup

2 cups dried Elderberries
6 cups Filtered Water
2 oz sliced, peeled ginger root, cut into small pieces
36 oz (Net Wt) Raw/Unfiltered Honey (Local honey is best)

Combine Elderberries, ginger and water.

On stovetop heat until boiling. Lower heat and simmer for 20 minutes.

While hot, use immersion blender to remove fruit from seeds (approximately 5 minutes).

Pour into large fine screen strainer over a large bowl. Using large spoon, stir, scrape, mash berries until most of the fruit is off seed and moisture is squeezed out. Rinse strainer with an additional 1/2 to 1 cup more of filtered water, to get all the residual goodness of the berries.

Cool to body temp and add honey. Heating raw honey destroys the enzymes, that give honey it's healing qualities.

Pour into 1/2 gallon canning jar or 2, 1-quart canning jars and refrigerate. I put some in a used honey bottle for easier dispensing. Store in refrigerator. It lasts a long time in the fridge.

To minimize risk of getting the cold/flu virus, take 1 Tablespoon of this syrup daily. If you do get a cold, start taking 1 Tbsp three times daily for the duration of the illness plus 3-4 days.

Just ask @Baymule and her DH.  They will tell you this stuff really works!


----------



## Bruce

I bookmarked the page. I would have to find some elderberries to use it though.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> I bookmarked the page. I would have to find some elderberries to use it though.


I used to buy my Elderberries on Amazon, and paid $14.99.  I just went to look, and it is $13.88 for 16oz now. Shipping is free if you spend $25 or more.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000UVW4JE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Before I figured out where there were wild Elderberries, I bought four varieties of (for cross pollination) bare root plants, online, at Stark Bro's. I can't remember what I paid, but it was something rediculous, like $8/plant.  They grow in planting Zones 4-8.  I'm not sure where you are in Vermont. But, I'm guessing you are close to the 4, on that scale. We are in 7b.

ETA:  I found the order number, for Stark Bro's. I ordered them on 3/31/17.  For 4 plants (2 Adams & 2 John's), I paid $29.95 +$14.95 shipping. So, for four plants, I paid less than $45!  Not bad!


----------



## Bruce

We are in 5A though if we get a really cold winter it will be 4B. I've not actually seen 4B temps in probably 15 years.


----------



## Devonviolet

This morning I made Ricotta Cheese.    once again we have an other yummy cheese!   That makes four different cheeses we have made so far:

Chèvre
Mozzarella
Cottage Cheese
Ricotta

Most recipes for Ricotta call for whey. However, the other day, we made cream with 8 gallons of milk. [We got two quarts f cream!]  So, I have a lot of skim milk.

After draining the curds for 15 minutes, I added salt & cream.  I was just blown away with how good it is!  Although it doesn't taste anything like store bought Ricotta.


----------



## Baymule

OK, that does it!! We're coming to see you so we can raid your refrigerator!!


----------



## Devonviolet

You know you and your sweet DH are welcome, at our abode, anytime!


----------



## Bruce

I think, as guests, they should be expected to bring something with them ... like @Latestarter


----------



## Devonviolet

We got a late start, today, because of torrential rains, that started early this morning and took their time to move past our area.

Falina was so cute! We usually open the goat yard gate & she runs to the milk stand. DH opened the gate when I was walking out to milk Falina. She saw me coming and ran to meet me.  She started to nibble on the fig tree, so I called to her and she came running. We walked to the milk hut together.  It was so sweet!  

Shortly after I started milking Falina it started ay torrential downpour again.   At first I thought, "Great!"  But, then I thought, no it's fine, we have a tarp over the hoop hut.  Then I started getting wet!  The tarp is breaking down in the sun, and we now have holes in the tarp!     It did keep me dry, for the most part, though.   So, I guess we will have to buy some UV safe plastic, to cover the hoop house, now.

When it was time to make the exchange with Falina and Ruby, I went o open the stanchion, and bent down, so Falina could sniff my face, like she seems to like doing.  This time she gave my face a lick!  She has never done that before!    It just made my heart melt!


----------



## Bruce

Ew, goat slobber!!


----------



## Baymule

Aww.... goatie kissies! I just commented on Latestarter's thread that maybe you could get a canvas painter's tarp and paint it with polyurethane or a waterproof finish. Those plastic tarps are not weather proof, especially after they have been outside awhile.

We got 2 1/2" this morning. Then around 2:00 the sun came out, the sheep came out, the chickens wanted out and WE went out! LOL


----------



## Bruce

Seems you have some leaders and some followers at your house


----------



## Mike CHS

We have 3 ewes that will come up and nuzzle and you can't help but smiling when they do that.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes!  They nuzzle your hand or even rub against your leg.  It's SO sweet!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hey!..........ya ain't the only ones.....My outside feed bkts are not covered....(future project).....so, each time it rains I have to wipe them out before feeding pellets. Well, each of them in their own way will encourage me to hurry up. When I lean down to dry them....who ever the bkt is.....will watch me closely and in anticipation of the pellets will bite my clothes and tug on them....nip the inside of my thigh with their bottom teeth.....bite on my cap....lick my arms and face...sniff and blow in my ear....and even got a "Wet Willy" from 1 one day. We got an inch of rain in about 45mins, so....I got to wipe out the bkts today.....


----------



## Devonviolet

This is totally off topic. But, I just had to share about an HBO movie, that DH & I just watched. It's adapted from an off-Broadway show.

It's called Every Brilliant Thing.  After his mother attempted suicide,  a young boy attempted to cure his mother's depression, by creating a list of the best things in the world. It was amazing!

If you don't have HBO,  you can learn more about this film, and watch it online at:

http://www.hbo.com/documentaries/every-brilliant-thing/index.html

DH wanted me to add, that this show (which is similar to theater in the round), was very entertaining. The man who leads the show was that seven year old boy, and does it with a nice blend of humor and serious.  It was _very_ well done!


----------



## Devonviolet

DH & I went out to pick Elderberries again today ... Well, for the last time this year. There aren't a lot left, that we can reach.

While I was under the canopy, of 9 foot tall elderberry bushes, i saw a green ball hanging from a branch, about 8 feet away.

So, I made my way over to one of them, so I could pick it.  It felt slightly velvety & felt like a soft rubber ball.




Does anyone know what this is?

Before we went, I put on long jeans, a long sleeve shirt, a head band and a straw hat. AND sprayed both of us, heavily with my high powered insect repellant.

After we got home, I felt something crawling on the side of my neck. I felt it & was shocked that it was at least 1/8" with lots of legs. I screamed & brushed it off. It turned out to be a TICK!!!  

DH took it over to the kitchen sink.  It got sick and died.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like the fruit off of a passion flower vine, to me....and while I was mowing today I found this.... ...they were Sweet and juicy too....


----------



## Devonviolet

This was on @Latestarter's Journal.  I didn't mean to hijack his Journal. So, I'm moving this discussion to my Journal.


babsbag said:


> Casein allergy...well you wouldn't want milk from the line my buck is from as that is the point of his whole breeding, higher level of casein. You may find that your reaction to their milk is different at different times of their lactation cycle. Did your test say what kind of casein you are allergic to, cows and goats are different.


No, it just said casein.  Actually, I was surprised to see both cow and goat milk, in the moderate sensitivity level, on my ALCAT food sensitivity list.  Its been so long since I had the test done (2008), that I forgot cow & goat milk was there.

Since I didn't notice a reaction to our local raw cow's milk, when we were drinking that, I am wondering if the antigens they tested for were based on pasteurized milk and the fact that pasteurizing the milk, destroys the enzymes, which allow the body to digest the casein? 

If the milk is not pasteurized, would the blood test show antigens, for sensitivity to the milk?    Does that make sense?

Another question I have is about A1/A2 casein gene for digestability of cows milk protein, with A2 being the desirable gene. 

I know that goats don't have the A1 casein gene, which is why their milk is considered more digestible. But, I haven't heard about goats being bred for higher casein levels. 

So, now I'm wondering:
1.  Is it possible to find goats with _lower_ casein levels, in their milk?
2.  @goatgurl, do you know anything about this?  Do you know if my 2 girls (or their progeny) were bred for higher casein in their milk???


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> .sniff and blow in my ear....and even got a "Wet Willy" from 1 one day


I trust you were able to maintain your composure.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yep....I learned in school how to do that...with the characters I grew up with....


----------



## Baymule

It does look like a passion flower fruit to me too.


----------



## Devonviolet

Can anyone tell me what this weed is?



 

 

And while we are at it, anyone know wha this is?


 
It is growing along the edge of our gravel road, which has dense wood's along it.  From a distance I thought it might be yaupon, but up close it doesn't have the scalloped holly type leaves.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I can't say about the 1st one, tho we have a ton of it here...I can find out by taking some to the county agents office next time to town. The 2nd one looks like privot to me...they have that kind of leaf and the berries are green at their early stage and turn a bluish color when they are ripe....the goats really like them and they stay green thru winter, so are a good browse for the goats at that time too. However, they are very invasive and are very prolific....they used to be used as hedge bushes back in the 60s and 70s....they will grow into a tree, there are several in the woods.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Mike CHS

Privet has a mixed reputation.  We have it all over and I do my best to kill it because it spreads so fast and I haven't exposed the sheep to it.  The horse people here say that it's toxic but who knows.


----------



## babsbag

If it is privet then the bees like it too. None of it growing around me.


----------



## babsbag

Asiatic Hawksbeard  AKA _Youngia japonica_


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks, @CntryBoy777. I'm curious about the 1st one. It looks like it could be used for greens in a salad.

The 2nd one looked like privot to me too. Although, I wasn't aware of the berries. We have small bushes, of this, around our property. And you are so right!  The goats do love it!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks babs.....google says it is edible, but didn't read past the search list....I'm pushing data now so at slower speed.


----------



## babsbag

Devonviolet said:


> I'm curious about the 1st one



I posted just about the same time that you did. Your first one is...

Asiatic Hawksbeard    aka   _
Youngia japonica_


----------



## Latestarter

The second one is yaupon as I know it. It is a type of privet. I have it all over the place here and the goats do eat it. I'm trying to eliminate most of it. Though they eat it, they much prefer the sweet gum leaves.


----------



## Devonviolet

Hmmm . . . I thought Yaupon was a type of holly.   Aren't holly and privet two different plants???


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> I posted just about the same time that you did. Your first one is...
> 
> Asiatic Hawksbeard    aka
> _Youngia japonica_


Thanks, @babsbag, it does appear to be Youngia japonica, which is edible.  I'll have to pick some of the inner leaves and taste it, to see if I want to use in salads.  If I have time later, I also want to look it up and see if it has any herbal benefits.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Holly and privet is deffinitely 2 different plants...I have no idea about yaupon....I have never heard of it before seeing the references to it here on BYH, so I don't know if it is a Texas thang....


----------



## babsbag

Yaupon is a holly and those leaves aren't. Beyond that I am no help as not familiar with either plant.


----------



## Baymule

Yaupon holly does NOT have "holly" leaves as we know them. Holly that we know, has deep scalloped leaves with thorns on the tips of the scallops and the leaves are very shiny. Wild holly has deeply scalloped leaves, not as thorny and the leaves are not shiny. 

Yaupon has small rounded leaves, red berries in the fall, and the green leaves will flare like a torch when lit. The leaves have caffeine in them, can be dried and lightly toasted for a tea.


----------



## Devonviolet

The funniest thing happened this morning, after I finished milking Ruby.

We have a rope tied to the propane tank, that we hook the girls to, when we are finished milking, so they can find leaves & weeds, to nibble on.

Lately, our turkey, Edie, has trained me to give her a cup of grain before I go in to filter the milk.  Today was no different. I hooked ruby to the propane tank & found a shady spot to give Edie her grain. Now, this is a frenetic free for all, with ducks & chickens frantically trying to get grain that Edie knocks out of the cup.

I have to bend over, to get the cup low enough, for Edie to get the grain.  There are 2 Reds and one duck, that are constantly trying to sneak into the cup to steal some grain. So, I'm constantly pushing them away (gently). 

Well, my back was to Ruby. So I didn't realize she was very interested in what was going on.  All of a sudden, I realized Ruby was pushing her head through, between my knees, because she wanted some grain too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

You just think it is the grain, but it is really your magnetic personality.....
The Boys will do that to me sometimes....and it is a real "Attention Getter".....they have Horns....


----------



## goatgurl

to cute.  ruby is such a sweetie, greedy yes but still sweet.  and she loves her mama.  
I've got one more week before another duck hatch and a bit over 2 weeks before the turkeys hatch.  really excited about the turkeys.  hope all is well in your world.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> You just think it is the grain, but it is really your magnetic personality.....
> The Boys will do that to me sometimes....and it is a real "Attention Getter".....they have Horns....




 I read that last part to DH and he thought it was hilarious!!!  I 'spose it's a "guy thing" not wanting to get snagged by goat horns!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh.....it is called self preservation....


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> to cute. ruby is such a sweetie, greedy yes but still sweet. and she loves her mama


Yes!  Ruby IS a sweetie!  She loves her mama. And her mama loves her!  

Here she is a while back, after I finished milking her. I just love the way she turns her head to look at me when I'm talking to her.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh.....it is called self preservation....


   Funny!  DH thought _that_ was hilarious, too!


----------



## animalmom

That Ruby is a keeper!  A sympathetic ear is always appreciated.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> All of a sudden, I realized Ruby was pushing her head through, between my knees



Ride 'em cowgirl!!!



Devonviolet said:


> Funny!  DH thought _that_ was hilarious, too!


That is because @CntryBoy777 IS a funny guy  Though there likely isn't anything too funny when a horned goat sticks its head between your legs!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> That is because @CntryBoy777 IS a funny guy  Though there likely isn't anything too funny when a horned goat sticks its head between your legs!


Yeah, he IS a funny guy!  He makes me laugh a LOT!    And I am glad our goats don't have horns!


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> a bit over 2 weeks before the turkeys hatch. really excited about the turkeys.


That's so cool!    If you want to sell one or two of the poults, I just might be interested.


----------



## Baymule

@CntryBoy777 you'd best be careful with those horns.....they might suddenly remember they don't have their yum-yums anymore and figure you don't need yours either.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well Bay....I sing tenor/bass just fine and don't want to be a soprano....even for a few seconds....


----------



## Baymule




----------



## goatgurl

youall are just awful, awful I tell ya.  but I have to admit that I laughed too.


----------



## Bruce

I think @Baymule is corrupting @CntryBoy777. He was just an innocent until he joined BYH!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw Bruce....this is a toned down me....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've been meaning to ask ya DV about your khaki girls, I'm sure they are really growing....aren't they about 4-5wks now?


----------



## babsbag

About the niacin. I have raised a few ducks and never supplemented them but I know that if I raise guineas they will have leg problems if I don't raise them on game bird starter. Sometimes I raise chicks and keets at the same time so someone told me to mix game bird starter and chick starter. The guineas will get what they need and the chicks won't get too much niacin. The game bird starter is higher in niacin than the chick feed so maybe you could do this for ducks too.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I've been meaning to ask ya DV about your khaki girls, I'm sure they are really growing....aren't they about 4-5wks now?


Our Khaki girls and their drake are doing well.  Interesting thing, though . . . We have at least two of the ducklings, that are huge and a few of them seem a lot smaller.  I'm not sure what's going on there.

Yes, they are 4 weeks old.  We are planning to move them outside today.  We still have the separate pen, that we made, in the corner of the chicken yard.  So, we will put them in there with the black cement mixing tub, for a swimming pool.  I'm looking forward to watching them enjoy playing in water for the first time.

I took this the other day.  It's kind of hard to get a decent photo of them.  Whenever we go in the barn, to check on them, the panic and pack into the corner.



 if you look closely, you can see the biggest two in the corner and one of the smallest ones in the front.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh how Darling!!.....our little one, we call Li'l Bit is a real fiesty little thing and will not hesitate to stand her ground with the much bigger Rouens. I'm sure they will come "Alive" when those little webs hit the water.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm not a duck person but is there a considerable size difference between males and females? That might account for the size difference.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They also can have the size difference by which gene pool is more dominant....being a cross between a rouen and runner there is a marked size difference between them.


----------



## Mike CHS

I guess most fowl is that way.  Our turkey female is half the size of the male and we got them when they were both under a week old.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> I'm not a duck person but is there a considerable size difference between males and females? That might account for the size difference.


That would be my thought. But we bought 10 females and one drake. There are two that are noticeably bigger and several who are also bigger than several who are smaller.

We did have a much smaller Pekin duckling. But, now we can't tell which one it is.


----------



## babsbag

@Devonviolet Question about your milk allergy. Are you finding that cheese bothers you too?


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> @Devonviolet Question about your milk allergy. Are you finding that cheese bothers you too?


Yes, I do get some phlegm from cheese.  But, not as much, as when I drink milk. I just LOVE Mozzarella cheese. So, for now I will continue to make cheese.  

Interesting thing I have noticed . . . I bought some Kefir milk grains, and have been making 1/2 gallon of Kefir every morning, when I filter my milk.  It is very mild and qdoesn't seem to cause a problem for me.   

So, I was thinking, yesterday, what if I put the Kefir through my cream separator?  Would I get Kefir cream, that I could whip up and turn into Kefir butter???


----------



## babsbag

Good question on the kefir. I love goat milk kefir but I also make yogurt and drink that. Those are two products I want to add to my dairy. 

That is curious that the kefir doesn't bother you. Have you tried the raw milk? Are you making kefir with raw milk?


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> Good question on the kefir. I love goat milk kefir but I also make yogurt and drink that. Those are two products I want to add to my dairy.
> 
> That is curious that the kefir doesn't bother you. Have you tried the raw milk? Are you making kefir with raw milk?


I know! very curious, that I don't react to Kefir.  I'm not going to complain, though!  

I changed to leaving the goat's milk raw, back when I realized I was reacting to it, hoping that I would better metabolize the casein.  So yes, I'm making the Kefir with raw milk.  I figure, by using the milk fresh, from the goat, any bacteria wouldn't have time to grow, before being exposed to the Kefir grains, and the good probiotics can prosper. 

I'm wondering if, now that I'm using raw milk, I am gradually adjusting and reacting less to the casein?


----------



## Devonviolet

Look what showed up on our property yesterday.




 



Last night, when we were feeding the animals, he was walking across our driveway . . . outside the fence, and the dogs were barking at him. I thought it was our Keagan.

DH stayed out longer than me 'cause the sweat was just running off me (like I was sprayed by a hose.)

When he was coming inside, this cat was in the middle of the side yard. When he walked up to the cat, it took off running, went straight up the wire fence and onto the porch rail. We figured it was long gone, because Keagan was curled up on the front door mat, totally relaxed.

This afternoon, DH went out on the porch, to water plants & there was the kitty, curled up in the corner. It came out & started rubbing on his legs & head butting him.

DH tried to ignore it & came in the house to tell me it was there.  I opened the door to look at it through the glass storm door. It was standing there looking at me, meowing. So, I closed the door & walked away. I came back later & it was laying there waiting & meowing. It was almost like this was it's home.

The poor thing is so skinny!  I went out & picked it up to check it over. It looks to be a young cat. Teeth are in good shape. It's an intact male )), has minor mites in its ears, no fleas. It's fur is dry, and is shedding big time, so it's diet has been lacking. Its claws were like needles, so I had DH hold him, and I clipped his claws.

It was obvious this cat had no intention of leaving. So, we discussed it & decided to feed it. I hope we didn't make a mistake.


----------



## Mike CHS

Taking in a cat that made it clear you are it's family is never a mistake.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks Mike. This would not be the first cat that chose us & got a home out of the deal.   What can I say???  We are both a soft touch for cats.


----------



## CntryBoy777

What is a farm without a cat or 2?.....hope he works out for ya....he is Cute too.....he reminds me of the old Friskie's cat, back in the '60s....


----------



## Baymule

So what's his name?

Butterscotch?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Crumb-snatcher....


----------



## Devonviolet

Oooh!  I like Butterscotch! 

However . . . we aren't sure yet if he is here to stay.   We have new neighbors 1/4 mile up the road.  We weren't sure if he belonged there, so we put him in a cage & drove up there.  It turned out he didn't belong there. So, we brought him back here and let him out of the cage. He ran under the truck & disappeared.  

I put food & a bowl of kefir (which he eagerly drank earlier) on the front porch.  That was 2-1/2 hours ago & he hasn't touched it.  So, maybe he had a home to go to, after all.


----------



## CntryBoy777

He'll be back....he is just looking around at his leisure in the dark.


----------



## Devonviolet

That could well be . . . DH & I are okay either way.  If Butterscotch is back tomorrow. We would be fine with that. But if he doesn't, that would be okay too.


----------



## Baymule

Butterscotch could be a bigamist and have 2 families.....


----------



## Devonviolet

Ya know?!?!  That thought crossed my mind too!

The transition from a 2 cat family, to a 3 cat family isn't going to be smooth.  Yesterday, our Maine Coon cat, Porter, came on the porch & tried to take Butterscotch ON!  This morning, after I put food out for him, Keagan saw him through the glass door & tried to go through the door to get him.


----------



## Baymule

Cats don't like to share.


----------



## Devonviolet

Girl, isn't THAT the truth!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, if ya already have 2 inside....1 outside shouldn't present a problem. We have 1 inside and 2 outside. When bad or cold weather comes we offer the outside cats the opportunity to get inside one of the bldgs with food, water, and litter.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, most cats of all sizes (other than lions) are solitary animals.

Congratulations (I guess?) on your new cat. Other than not having white on him, Christofur arrived the same way and in the same condition.


----------



## goatgurl

awwww, butterscotch is so cute.  of course he is your cat, that is if he comes back.  and if you feed him he will come back.  
  and as far as your baby ducks are concerned I think the bigger two are drakes.  just guessing but with the muscovies the drakes are always bigger even when they are young.  how are they liking being out with their swimming pool?


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> as far as your baby ducks are concerned I think the bigger two are drakes. just guessing but with the muscovies the drakes are always bigger even when they are young. how are they liking being out with their swimming pool?


It's possible both of the big ones are drakes. I will check & see if I can tell.

We haven't actually let them in the pool yet. When DHopened the cage and let them into the pen, all but the biggest two went through the holes in the 2×4 fence, and ran and hid. Luckily, they all stayed together & when one of the Pekins went to see what was going on, it scared the ducklings & the ran out at just the right time for DH to scoop them up in our big fish net. They then went back into the cage & back into the stall in the barn. Now we need check & see how much chicken wire we have. I think we will need to buy more before we can line the walls of the pen and let then out again.


----------



## babsbag

Did your kitty come back.?  I find that the more cats I have the more they accept new cats. I have 4... Bug I raised as a bottle baby from my vet; Purrly I got as a kitten, also from my vet.  Jack I found 11 years ago as a 4 week old kitten, and Cricket found us...very pregnant. I guess she knew that she was going to have complications with delivery and needed me to foot the bill. She is the only one allowed to go outside. 

When I saw your kitty I told DH that his name is Marmalade, but Butterscotch fits too. I had one like him named Rhubarb.


----------



## Devonviolet

Butterscotch left after breakfast, yesterday morning.  We didn't,see him all day.  When we fed our other two kitties their dinner, I went out to,see if he was on the porch, waiting for dinner.  He was nowhere to be found.  So, I didn't put any food down.  We checked the porch a couple times before we went to bed, and he wasn't there.  But, he was there this morning, waiting to be fed.

I was just out, on the front porch, watering plants. Butterscotch was still there. He followed me every step I took. When I picked him up, he purred immediately.  I think I'm falling in love.


----------



## Baymule

I need to come give him a hug. With our son in law being deathly allergic to cats, and dogs that eat them, we don't have a cat.


----------



## CntryBoy777

He was probably out "Claiming" territory and checking to see what was in the new territory........hope he turns out to be a good mouser for ya....and, get ready for the little "Gifts" he brings ya....if you praise him for what he brings he will be sure to bring ya more. Oh, and keep an eye out for the ducklings...sure wouldn't want anything to happen to those little darlings....


----------



## Bruce

Happy cat, happy @Devonviolet


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, if ya already have 2 inside....1 outside shouldn't present a problem.


Porter and Keagan aren't strictly inside cats.

When we got them, as kittens, at two different shelters (they are almost exactly the same age), we agreed that we would keep them inside.  That was 9-1/2 years ago, and we lived in a high population area. We agreed, for their protection.

When we moved here, we were way out in the country and had a fenced back yard.  They REALLY wanted to go outside, so we figured, "Why not???"  Both cats stayed in the back yard and enjoyed chasing insects & laying in the grass, soaking up the sun.

When we fenced in the side yard, we removed the backyard gate, which gave them a bigger fenced area to roam.  They did figure out a way to go under the workshop, which is on pier & beam. So, occasionally the do get out to the front yard. But, they usually come back after a short while.

Keagan is a big, short hair cat, has always been 22 to 24 pounds, with lots of padding. We feed everyone the same food & same amount. Porter is our Maine Coon mix, who has always been 14 to 15 pounds, on the slender side (you could feel his ribs).

Since we have been letting them out to roam, within the fenced area, I recently noticed that Keagan actually had a waist - which he hasn't had since he was a kitten. So I weighed the boys a couple weeks back. Keagan had lost a whopping 4 pounds, and now weighs 18 pounds. Porter has lost two pounds and weighs 12 pounds. Now I would say he is on the "slender side". So letting them outside has been very healthy for them! 
  

Talking about weights, I was curious about Butterscotch. When I went out to weigh him, he wasn't there. So, I called him, and he came running.    He knows his name!!!   

I had a box on my kitchen scale. At first he didn't like the idea of going in the box. But I helped him sit down & he curled up, in the box, and purred!    What a sweetie!

So, he weighs 7 lbs 2 oz.  He's just an itty, bitty thing, compared to our two big boys!

After I weighed him, DH sat in the porch chair & Butterscotch jumped in his lap and started "making muffins" on his leg!


----------



## babsbag

Yup, he's happy. I had a stray that I found and he was with me for a long time. But one day he came home with a collar on. He had gone to the neighbor's house and acted like he needed to stay there so they "adopted" him...silly boy.


----------



## Baymule

Butterscotch and your DH sure look happy!


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> Yup, he's happy. I had a stray that I found and he was with me for a long time. But one day he came home with a collar on. He had gone to the neighbor's house and acted like he needed to stay there so they "adopted" him...silly boy.


   That is SO funny!  After I took that photo, we were wondering where he came from, since he is so comfortable sitting in laps. So we jokingly said we should put a collar on him with a tag that says, "Hi, my name is Butterscotch".  Just imagine what his "other" family would think of his two-timin' ways!


----------



## Devonviolet

Now DH wants to get a bigger tag, so we can add, "Will you go halve$ on getting me fixed?"


----------



## Baymule




----------



## babsbag

My brother has a cat that belonged to the neighbor but it slept in his house, he fed it, he neutered it, he named it, but they wouldn't officially let him have it. When he moved from TX to NC he took it with him.


----------



## Devonviolet




----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> Yup, he's happy. I had a stray that I found and he was with me for a long time. But one day he came home with a collar on. He had gone to the neighbor's house and acted like he needed to stay there so they "adopted" him...silly boy.


You should have put a different collar on him and started "Collar Wars"


----------



## Devonviolet

This afternoon DH put the 2 foot chicken wire inside the duck pen.  So we finally put the Khaki Campbell ducklings outside.

As we took them out of the cage, I started with the two biggest ones, to check their vent, to see if they were drakes. Nope!  Both are females.  I then checked the next several bigger ones & none of them were drakes either.  After checking 6 of the 11, I stopped, and let the rest of the ducklings out of the cage.

We put them directly into the shelter, So they would know its there, come nightfall. They all ran to a back corner & huddled together.

After a while they worked their way to the front & realized they could get out. So they all tumbled onto the ground & started running around. Then they saw the two big, mean, monsters watching them (DH & I) , so they all ran to a corner & huddled together.  As we moved around, they ran to the furthest corner.  




Eventually I went into the pen & started putting several of them in the water, so they would know what it was there for. Each time I did, they scurried out. But, once I left the pen, the biggest 2 got in on their own.  Once they got in and out a few times, the others got the idea & pretty soon they were all getting in & out. They also figured out they could drink from outside the pool.  It was more of a challenge for the smaller ducklings, so I added some water, to get the level up and put a patio block outside, so they could reach easier.







You can really see the Runner Duck influence here.

The geese were fascinated by the ducklings.



They stayed by the fence watching them.



It makes me think they are going to make awesome parents, once Juliet starts laying eggs.


----------



## Baymule

So cute!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Aren't they just Darling?........don't ya just love seeing them flap their little nubs of wings?....they are so proud of them. They certainly will keep a certain amount of the skittishness and will huddle together quite often. Ours still will run from a hand reaching for them, but will come close....especially when food and water are involved. It is easy to see the runner blood in them....they hardly waddle anywhere, but run with their head stretched out across the ground. Something else that I didn't know until this recent molt....they have a light phase and a dark phase, so they don't stay the same colors and patterns all the time....our drake is losing his irredescent green head and getting a dark brown one.....they are still beautiful to me. I really, really like your Geese....you are truly making it hard to not want any.....


----------



## Baymule

With all that grass you have, you could fatten up some geese!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Too many mean ones....I don't wanna go outside having to look over my shoulder that much. That's why I told DV that if her's doesn't turn out mean, then I would think of adding some...


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, @CntryBoy777, so far, they are really sweet. Whenever we go out in the backyard, they come running and talking to us. They are respectful & keep a bit of distance (maybe 2 feet), but always seem to want to be near me when I am out in the yard.  

I just love the way They seem to need to "fly" everywhere. But their feet never leave the ground - it's almost a walking fly.

I know some geese are downright mean. The reason I got Romeo & Juliet, is that they are Pomeranian Saddleback Geese, which are known for being docile & friendly. I guess ours' are living up to their breed reputation.

The lady who we got them from had maybe 15-20 of them & They all seemed friendly.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> Too many mean ones....I don't wanna go outside having to look over my shoulder that much


Pilgrim geese are a heritage breed and also very docile.  I had them for years.  I could approach a setting hen and the worst she'd do is shake her head at me and hiss a little - but I could reach under her and check/count eggs.  Even the males were quite quiet, lol.  Loved the breed!


----------



## Bruce

Careful @CntryBoy777, I see you weakening!


----------



## Devonviolet

After I posted about how sweet our geese are, I went online and found the following links about Pomeranian Geese. It seems that the gander can, on occasion get cranky.

The only time we have seen the gander get cranky is when the Pekin drake seems to think he can take liberties with Juliet. Romeo doesn't take kindly to that. 

Here is an article with information on Pomeranian Saddleback Geese
http://livestockconservancy.org/index.php/heritage/internal/pomegranate 

Here, they say some bloodlines are docile, while others are nervous and aggressive. So, I guess we got the good bloodlines.
https://rightpet.com/breed-species/livestock-poultry/geese/pomeranian-goose

This is a good discussion about the Pomeranian breed:
https://www.backyardchickens.com/threads/pomeranian-goose-breed-thread.685683/

Not all hatcheries carry Pomeranian geese. As far as I know, they are not available right now, anywhere. Stromberg's does carry them, and here is the link. I don't know why, but if a bird is not available, most hatcheries don't list a price, which is very frustrating. Stromberg's has listed the price. They aren't cheap - $19 each, and that includes shipping.  We paid $20 each, and had to drive 2-1/2 hours (one way), to get our birds.  But, they were 2 months old, and we feel it was well worth it!!!    We made a day of it, and stopped to eat some fried chicken, on the way home.  
https://www.strombergschickens.com/product/Grey-Saddleback-Pomeranian-Geese/Goslings


----------



## Devonviolet

Okay, spider experts. What kind of spider is this?  I've never seen it before.  It was on our back porch post, when I came in from milking this morning.  Its body is about 1/2" long.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like a green lynx spider to me.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks CntryBoy. I looked it up, and this is what I found:

***  is it poisonous?
The *green* lynx *spider* very seldom bites humans, and when it does, its venomous *bite*, though painful, is not deadly but may cause surrounding (edema) swelling up to 7"-10" in diameter. The species is primarily of interest for its usefulness in agricultural pest management, for example in cotton fields.

*** What does it eat?
A fierce predator, the green lynx will eat just about anything. Bees, wasps, beetles, flies, *grasshoppers* and even other spiders become victim to the green lynx's aggressive hunting. While the green lynx is dangerous to other spiders and insects, it seldom *bites *people.


----------



## CntryBoy777

As far as I know, all spiders are venomous....but most either don't bite humans, or their fangs are not big enough to penetrate deep enough for the venom to bother humans. It is the recluse and widows whose venom causes the greatest risk of being problematic.....


----------



## Bruce

Man do I need some of those Green Lynx spiders in my garden!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, it seems that DH has changed our new kitten's name . . . He keeps calling him Buttercup.  He just can't seem to get Butterscotch.  So, this morning we decided to go ahead and call him Buttercup.  

Isn't he a cutie???





This shot is to show just how skinny he is.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well I'm sure he'll be puttin on weight...


----------



## Bruce

Yes he is cute! DD1 says "what's the matter with nicknames? Our cats have many." You can call him Butterscotch AND Buttercup 

Christofur was skinny like that. Mostly still is. I think it has something to do with the activity level of youthful critters.


----------



## Mike CHS

They all come when they want to so a name doesn't matter.  Buttercup does fit though.


----------



## Devonviolet

This afternoon our good friends, @Baymule and her sweet DH, drove up for a visit. They brought a couple nicely ripe Cantelope. I cut one up into bite size pieces & we all ate a big bowl of one of the sweetest Cantelope that I have eaten in a long time. 

They got to sample some of the goodies we have been making this summer:

Scrumpy
Kefir
Ginger JUN
Cheese

They took home a gallon of fresh goat milk, from the girls this morning, a half gallon of Kefir, and a bowl of fresh cheese. 

Did I miss anything, Bay?


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh yes!  I did forget something!  I forgot to let @Baymule & her DH try our homemade, cultured kosher pickles. DRAT!!!  Well, we will just have to take them each one the next time we see them!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was just thinking that I hadn't heard from ya in a bit, so was gonna hollar at ya a little later, but then was notified ya posted. Glad y'all had a Great time and I know Bay was glad to swap goods with ya....


----------



## Baymule

Only that ya'll need to come see us! LOL

Devonviolet and her DH told us that their batch of mozzarella cheese was a failure. Her husband said it was good on crackers as he made us a plate of triscuits spread with "failure" cheese. We gobbled them up. If that was "failure" we sure would like to taste the un-failure! 

Here comes my husband with........wait for it.............
CRACKERS SPREAD WITH FAILURE 
CHEESE!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce

Clearly they owe you some "good" mozzarella!
What, to them, made it a failure? I've never made mozzarella nor any other kind of cheese.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yeah, I can't figure out what is going on with our Mozzarella cheese. 

I've made 3 batches of "failure cheese", as @Baymule calls it.   Before the last batch, I called one of the websites that sells cheese making supplies & asked what might be going wrong. I am following the 30 Minute Mozzarella cheese recipe exactly.  It doesn't "gel" after adding the rennet.

The girl there said it might be that the rennet was too old. I had a new, unopened bottle, so used that to make this last batch. But, it still didn't gel after adding the rennet.  So, I am at a loss.

I even wondered if the fact that I am now using raw milk was the issue. But then DH reminded me that my last successful batch was made with raw milk.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Here comes my husband with........wait for it.............
> CRACKERS SPREAD WITH FAILURE
> CHEESE!!!!!!


  

Well,  I'm so glad y'all like our Failure Cheese!


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh, and it looks like our big cats successfully chased Buttercup away. 

The other day both cats managed to attack him when we were out of range. They seemed to get a small piece of him before we could get there to stop the fight.

That night we put food out, at dinner time, and it was still in there in the morning. Same thing the next night and we didn't see him at all during the day.

Yesterday, I saw Porter (our Maine Coon cat) sitting on the front porch top step scanning the front yard.  I suspect he was looking for Buttercup, so he could beat him up again.  

I sure hope Buttercup found a new home where he can get a nutritious meal and a lap to sit in.


----------



## Baymule

We just came in from outside. We got the 2 ducks off the porch and into a bigger pen next to the older ducks. We had to repair the "gate" so the ducklings didn't get out. I took the 3 hens from that pen and put them in a small cage. The cage went into the hoop coop where the other hens can get used to them for a few days before I let them out. I'll leave the cage door open so the 3 hens can go back in, if they want to. DH scrubbed and washed the big tub the ducklings were in.

We cleaned up our stash of cardboard boxes off the screened porch. DH swept and cleaned that end of the porch. I pulled the big weeds in a patch of the garden and spread the boxes down. DH brought me tractor loads of mulch in the FEL and dumped on the cardboard. I spread the mulch. 

Hot, soaking with sweat, we came in, DH is taking a shower, I am making us a glass of sweet tea and some more of those crackers and your yummy cheese.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Unfortunately having males, territory does become an issue. It is much better having it happen now, than after ya had him fixed tho.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Unfortunately having males, territory does become an issue. It is much better having it happen now, than after ya had him fixed tho.


True on both counts.  I guess since they were inside cats, up until they were 8 years old, I wasn't aware of how territorial they both were.

We weren't in a big hurry to get him neutered after spending $330 to get Deo nentered & teeth cleaned.  That was a big hit on the budget. So, we were going to wait a while to fix Buttercup. Now I'm glad we waited.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Hot, soaking with sweat, we came in, DH is taking a shower, I am making us a glass of sweet tea and some more of those crackers and your yummy cheese.


I'm SO glad y'all like even our Failure cheese.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just like the old sayin...one's Trash is another's Treasure. Ya never know, ya could have a great start to a New product...


----------



## Bruce

So sorry about Buttercup!  Maybe he just went for a long walk and will come back.

Cats, other than lions, are not "herd/pack/pride/flock/etc" animals. I guess we have to be happy when they do tolerate each other. And in our case, tolerate is a bit generous with some of the 4 cats.


----------



## Devonviolet

We used to have 4 cats. When we got the two boys (as kittens), we had a big 22 year old, Calico Persian and a tiny (7 lbs) white, Blue Eyed Persian. The Calico actually lived to 24, when we had her put to sleep, because she was failing.

The boys were fine being in a 4 cat household. However the other two were females and existing cats, in the house when we got the boys.  I'm sure Buttercup, being an intact male, made a big difference.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have two here.  Both were feral.  One came as a kitten who had been released back into her group after a spay about a month before...she ran away & came here.  I knew the "owner" and history.  She's about 12 now.    Other, a male, suspect from same feral  group, had come & lurked for a while before that....5 yrs before...& had become a don't touch me but I won't run.

So, the male had been set for  neuter but always disappeared before & returned after.  Guess he could read my calendar!   He had also been caught & given to other farm on 3 occasions.  Last time, 5 miles away & 3 days later he was on my porch --glaring at me!!    So, he's been here 17 years & adult when first seen  

Never "friendly" with female but, after all these yrs, they tolerate one another....have own spaces and, the 3 of us reside here.  The female, BC is friendly.  The male, Patches, you still can't pet.  He comes when called.  He no longer strays each Spring.   Age mellows. 

Cats are strange.


----------



## Latestarter

Mini Horses said:


> Cats are strange.


  Now if that isn't one of the most absolute truths, I don't know what is...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Everything okay over there Devonviolet?....know ya are probably busy, but just checking on ya....


----------



## Devonviolet

Yup.  Everything is fine. Thanks for asking. 

We were gone most of the day, today.

After milking the goats, filtering the milk & cleaning the kitchen, we got cleaned up and headed for Rockwall, which is near Dallas. We had our quarterly appointments with the Nurse Practitioner (NP), in our Integrative Doctor's office.

The appointment wasn't until 1:50, so we headed for Frisco, which is North of Dallas. IKEA is in Frisco. I have been wanting to get two things:  more IKEA wire bale bottles, to put my homemade Kombucha in.




I already have some of their 34oz bottles. They now have 17oz bottles and I wanted to get some of those too.

The other thing I have been wanting is a "shoe cabinet", to put DH's shoes in.  We have a wall, in our bedroom, that is set back 10" making it difficult to find furniture to fit & allow walking room, at the end of the bed.






This is 8-3/4" deep, so it should fit fine.

Once we had the truck loaded, we headed for Rockwall. Lunchtime traffic slowed us down a bit. But, we managed to get to the doctor's office with 15 minutes to spare.

It was an unremarkable visit. Other than the fact that I took the NP a quart of goat milk Kefir, and she was thrilled. 

Next we went to Krogers, a grocery store with a nice Organic Foods section, that our East Texas, small town grocery stores, don't have.

Next was an early dinner, at Chipolte. YUM!

Our last stop was a visit to Costco, for some things I have been wanting to get.

By the time we got home, we were exhausted. There was still enough light to feed the animals, and we collapsed.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a busy, but productive day. I have never been to a Costco, never had one near where we lived. Small Town, East Texas just doesn't seem to attract the "Big Boys" LOL. I like that shoe cabinet.

We are going to build a temporary loading chute this morning, and load lambs this evening. Then leave out early in the morning to take them to Emory (slaughter). Gotta clean out the trailer......when I thought we might get hurricane winds, I packed up all the lawn chairs and put them in the trailer.

Can't wait for Saturday morning! @Latestarter we are going to be there around 9 AM. You should come too! You might find a good deal on some chickens, or find someone you can buy some from later.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow -- a shopping day somewhere other than TSC!!   Novel idea.

I like that cabinet & certain that is an add pic -- those are NOT farm shoes.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## CntryBoy777

Just had to check on ya, but figured...hoped it was cause ya was Busy. Sure glad all went well and ya got things ya been wanting. I can't make it Saturday, but sure hope all has a Great time....as I know ya will, everybody give each other an extra hug for me and eat 1 more bite thinking bout me....


----------



## Devonviolet

Yeah!  It sure would be nice if you could join us on Saturday!  Are you sure you don't want to move to East Texas?????  We sure would welcome y'all with open arms!!!  There would be plenty of hugs all around!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> @Latestarter we are going to be there around 9 AM. You should come too! You might find a good deal on some chickens, or find someone you can buy some from later.



You wouldn't want Joe to get chickens when he hasn't even started planning a coop and run space would you??



Devonviolet said:


> This is 8-3/4" deep, so it should fit fine.


Should. Seems like you could build nice storage into that whole wall and need less furniture. In your spare time of course 



Baymule said:


> I have never been to a Costco, never had one near where we lived.


It is a weird place. 

First - Everything is Costco size. Need some vegetable oil? Buy the 3 quart bottle ... and the other 3 quart bottle that is attached to it. Buying meat? Better have a freezer ... or a party  Ours only sells Dr. Pepper when it is on special in their coupon flyer. They only sell Pillsbury crescent rolls at Christmas time because OF COURSE no one would eat them any other time right? 

Second - Don't plan on something you bought last month being there this month. There are a lot of "standards" but other items just show up one month and disappear the next, almost like they are a buying out warehouses and selling the stuff. 

But they do have good prices on a lot of stuff. For example a 120 spray bottle of Flonase at the grocery store is over $20. 3 bottles at Costco costs $50 so that is a deal (and on sale online now for $39, better deal) BUT 5 bottles of the Kirkland (Costco house brand) generic - EXACT same formulation - costs $23 (happens to be on sale online for $17 now, free shipping).


----------



## CntryBoy777

I appreciate the offer, but hopefully my moving days are over....I don't think I have another start-over left in me. Not having rent or a note makes life much more enjoyable....


----------



## animalmom

@CntryBoy777, I understand you completely.  Our place is called "Omega Ranch" as it is the last place for us.  I've seen way too many moving boxes, way too many times in my life to even consider another move.  Being free of a mortgage is a blessing that makes everything look better.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Seems like you could build nice storage into that whole wall and need less furniture. In your spare time of course


    Yeah, now that the milking is done, we are building the shoe cabinet.

Once that is done, we will get the cream separator out, to make cream for butter, then we will attempt another batch of Mozzarella - I think I figured out what went wrong with my failure cheese.

Next, we will be putting my 2 new Vermeer (Dutch Master) posters on foam core board, so we can make frames, which we will paint Navy blue, to match the prints.



 


Then, we will measure & cut the wood trim boards, that we got at Lowes.  Last time there, we didn't yet have the posters, so I picked out paint chips. Now, we have to go to Lowes to buy a pint of paint.



Bruce said:


> But they do have good prices on a lot of stuff. For example a 120 spray bottle of Flonase at the grocery store is over $20. 3 bottles at Costco costs $50 so that is a deal (and on sale online now for $39,


One of the things I wanted to buy at Costco was Ubiquinol, that I take to lower my blood pressure. My heart muscle was stiffening, causing my BP to go up. My Cardiologist recommended Ubiquinol, & after taking 100mg 2 times daily, for 5 months, my top number dropped 30 points!   Anyway, I can get 120 Qunol on Amazon for $31.69, which is an excellent price. My neighbor texted me, the other day, about Costco selling the same thing for $27.99.  Since DH is also taking it, we got 3 bottles. Spendy, but saves us $$ in the long run.



CntryBoy777 said:


> hopefully my moving days are over....I don't think I have another start-over left in me.





animalmom said:


> I've seen way too many moving boxes, way too many times in my life to even consider another move.


I've moved about 23 times, in my lifetime (if you don't count all the times, in & out of dorms in college That would add 8 moves!) each of my last 4 moves was going to be my last. Now, we're thinking when DH (who will be 71 in a month and a half) is too tired to continue with all the work on the farm, we will likely sell this place & get a small place closer to our dear daughter in Dallas. But, that likely won't be for another 10 years.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I will be here with or without animals...if it gets too much for us to deal with we'll just sell out or harvest, but will be here unless we get booted out....if so, I'll be looking to rent a stall in someone's barn out that way....


----------



## Devonviolet

That's awesome, that you could stay put!  We still have a mortgage. But, would likely need to sell, so we could cash out our equity, to help pay living expenses. Social Security doesn't amount too much.


----------



## Mike CHS

I had to do some reading about Ubiquinol as it may be something I want to try.


----------



## Baymule

You wouldn't want Joe to get chickens when he hasn't even started planning a coop and run space would you??

 It's how I usually operate.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have had a lot of practice incubating chickens so we can fix Joe up with chicks.


----------



## Bruce

Will they arrive at his place in a ready made coop large enough to handle "chicken math"?


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


>


Is that you pouring the cream??


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> I had to do some reading about Ubiquinol as it may be something I want to try.


I think it is amazing stuff.  I was having chest pressure (not really chest pain, but pressure), shortness of breath, weakness down both arms & light headedness.

At the recommendation of my doctor I went to a conventional Cardiologist.  She wanted to do a nuclear stress test and a CT scan with dye, even though I told her I have MCS (multiple chemical sensitivity) and had an anaphylactic reaction to CT dye.  GRRR!    She went ahead & scheduled the tests anyway.   

I was upset, but accepted the appointment card. I went home & thought about it and got even angrier!    The next day I called & cancelled the tests and followup visit.

After a lot of soul searching/prayer and online research, I learned about Dr. Peter Langsjoen, in Tyler, I called my insurance company, found out that he was "in-network", and scheduled an appointment with him. He is about 1-1/4 hours South of us.

Dr. Langsjoen did an Echocardiogram (no drugs or chemicals ), and determined that my heart muscle was stiffening in the resting phase, which likely caused all of my symptoms.

He tested my CoQ10 levels, and they were low, so he put me on 100mg Ubiquinol twice daily.  It took a while to see results, but after 5 months the symptoms were gone and my BP was down to normal. 

If you want some good info on Ubiquinol, check out this site:

https://ubiquinol.org/blog/how-ubiquinol-affects-our-biological-systems


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Is that you pouring the cream??


----------



## babsbag

I may have to look up Ubiquinol for my DH. 

Let me know how the cheese comes out and what you were doing differently to make it not form a curd. The composition of milk changes during lactation and sometimes that can mess with curd formation.   Last year when I was milking every other day I couldn't get a curd to form when making Feta, I'm sure it was the composition of the milk that was the problem.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> I may have to look up Ubiquinol for my DH.
> 
> Let me know how the cheese comes out and what you were doing differently to make it not form a curd. The composition of milk changes during lactation and sometimes that can mess with curd formation.   Last year when I was milking every other day I couldn't get a curd to form when making Feta, I'm sure it was the composition of the milk that was the problem.


It's amazing how many people, these days, who take statins, to lower cholesterol.  Research has shown that statins may lower cholesterol, but don't significantly lower risk of a cardiovascular event. The biggest problem with statins, is that they greatly decrease CoQ10 in the heart muscle and that increases the risk of heart attack. 

I, personally, will never take statins, and never eat mushrooms, because they have a "natural" statin. There are other foods, but I would have to look that up.

I have always had high cholesterol. It runs in my family. In fact, all of my siblings and both my children have high cholesterol.  I have always had hypo-thyroid.  Once my doctor increased my thyroid medication, to the right level, my cholesterol numbers went into the "normal" range. 

Anyway, if you know anyone who is taking statins, encourage them to take Ubiquinol, to lower their risk of having a heart attack.  Also, there are two forms of CoQ10: Ubiquinol and Ubiquinone.  The one that is most effective at keeping CoQ10 levels up, is UBIQUINOL!  My Cardiologist insists that I take that form.

I did make the Mozzarella last night, and it did form a curd!   Although, I have to admit this batch, I only used one gallon of older milk, because I didn't want to waste fresh milk, if it wasn't going to work again.

When I added the citric acid, in water, it started forming curd almost immediately.  It did that in the beginning, when I first started making Mozzarella. But the last 6 or so batches it has only formed little small bits of curd, in e milk.  I have been able to add the rennet and get the gel to form. But the last 3 batches it didn't form the gel.

So, when I added the rennet, this time, I barely stirred it. It didn't give me a nice gel, with a clean break. But, the curds did stick together better.  It didn't start stretching until I put it in the microwave, for the first minute. Then, it got NICE and stretchy!!!  

I'm not sure if it was because this was older milk.  Last night I found a cool site, 

www.Curd-Nerd.com

from New Zealand. The lady there said, failure to form curd, could be caused by lower calcium, which can happen with goat milk. She suggested adding calcium chloride.  Maybe lower calcium levels could be related to being later in the season, as you suggested.

Until I figure out what is going on, I'm going to go back to one gallon batches, and I'm going to try adding calcium chloride.


----------



## Devonviolet

One more thing about Ubiquinol, most conventional doctors are not aware of how effective it is at helping the heart function properly, and do not think it is important, as part of a cardiac protocol. So, they either will say it isn't necessary, or at the least will say, you can take it, but it won't change anything. Dr. Langsjoen and his father, who is no longer alive, have done a LOT of research and found that it DOES make a difference.

There is also research, that shows it is also helpful with congestive heart failure (CHF), at a dose of 200mg twice daily.  I have a friend with CHF, and her doctors aren't helping her at all. I suggested she ask about taking Ubiquinol. They said it wouldn't help, but if she wanted to try it "for a month" she could.    REALLY?????  One month isn't enough to tell anything with this kind of therapy.  So, I finally convinced my friend to try it for six months.  She is only in month two, so we shall see if it helps.  She has had CHF  for several years now, so it may take longer to see improvement.


----------



## babsbag

When DH did his little stay in the hospital a few months ago they diagnosed him with the beginning stages of CHF and they also mentioned a stiff heart. I am sure that he is on statins too as he has cholesterol and high BP.  I remember hearing the other day that high cholesterol can also be caused by consuming a lot of refined carbohydrates and since he is a diabetic you can be sure that those were always high in his diet.  I will definitely get him some of this.

Glad that the cheese turned out. I am sure that is the older milk, that will make a difference and is often suggested for the 30 min. mozz.  And yes, calcium levels change later in lactation. There is a great book "Mastering Artisan Cheesemaking" by Gianiclis Caldwell, if you really get curious about how cheese works.


----------



## Mike CHS

I let my old doctor talk me into taking statins. In fact, I tried 4 different kind because of the side affects.  You can look at a list of side affects and I pretty much had them all.  I literally think it was causing my body to start shutting down I was so weak that even the slightest strenuous activity would cause dizziness and even vertigo so after about a year of that I got off of them.  It took almost a year for me to get my strength back.

I'll also try the Ubiquinol.


----------



## Baymule

My husband was taking the generic of Lipitor. He was losing his memory. BAD losing his memory. I found out that a side effect of statins was memory loss. We made an appointment with his cardiologist pronto and DH came off the statin. His memory improved almost immediately, but it took a long time for him to recover from the statin.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> I remember hearing the other day that high cholesterol can also be caused by consuming a lot of refined carbohydrates and since he is a diabetic you can be sure that those were always high in his diet. I will definitely get him



Wow! It sounds like your DH is a prime candidate for Ubiquinol. The last time I saw Dr. Langsjoen, I asked him about my friend's CHF. Since he only sees patients face to face (and she lives in PA), he suggested that she take 200mg twice daily. No more than 400mg daily. He even said he would consult with her Cardiologist. But, her doc had no interest in consulting with Dr. Langsjoen.   

As far as high cholesterol and Diabetes, elevated triglycerides is usually the case. increased risk of stroke, heart attack and in the case of _higher_ triglyceride levels, pancreatitis (or inflamed pancreas).

From what I can find in a medical journal, that I belong to, statins do not help high triglycerides.  Here is something I found in an article there:

"_For the patient with moderately elevated triglycerides, say 150 mg/dL, lifestyle modification—diet, exercise, limiting alcohol intake, controlling existing diabetes, among other things—is first and foremost."
_
I might also add limiting most carbs, including all desserts, bread, rice, potatoes, all cereals, and most fruits (like grapes, watermelon, cantaloupe, etc. -- when ingested they immediately turn to sugar in the blood.)

Small amounts of high fiber carbs, like heavy, whole grain breads, and high fiber fruits, (like blackberries & raspberries) can be eaten in limited amounts. The important thing for a diabetic to aim for is a glucose reading of 110 mg/dL or less. I know most doctors say 130 or less. But a glucose of 130 will cause the Hbg A1C to go up, somewhat, and will also increase triglyceride levels, somewhat.

BTW, a little known fact, is that artificial sweeteners are not good for diabetics, as they can raise glucose levels.  Besides that, artificial sweeteners aren't good for anyone. Studies have shown they can cause cancer and mess with the metabolism, when dieting to lose weight.  I can't eat them anyway, because they cause severe migraines & agitation.

Babs, I hope the Ubiquinol helps your DH!  Keep in mind it takes time to see results. So, you should give it 5 or 6 months.

When we can't get the Qunol at Costco, we buy it on Amazon - 100mg, 120 capsules for $31.69, with free shipping.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ol/B005CGA9EY/ref=mw_dp_olp?ie=UTF8&condition=new

Another fact unknown by many non-medical persons, is that elevated triglycerides are basically a sticky fat, that leads to athlerosclerosis, which causes clogged arteries.

My sister (who is diabetic) recently had a heart attack. When she was in the hospital, they found 2 of the 4 main arteries, in her heart were blocked. One was a partial block, which they were able to clear & put a stent in. The other was 100% blocked. The doctor wanted to do a bypass, but she refused it. So, the doctor said they would try statins (against my wishes. ), and see if it opens up in six months, so they can put a stent in.

If it was me, I wouldn't agree to have open heart surgery, in any hospital, in this country. The risk of nosocomial (hospital acquired antibiotic resistant infection) is just too high, for me to take that risk. In my way of thinking, having 4 major arteries clear, is ideal.  But, many people survive just fine, by being careful, with 3 major arteries.  If it was me, I would weigh the risks & reject the option to have open heart surgery.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Why DV?....just why do ya always have to give so much "Food for Thought"? I've been on some sort of statin since the 1st heart attack in 2005....they have been changed several times over the yrs and am on Pravastatin now. I've had no adverse effect from any of them, or noticed effects. I used to take CoQ10, but quit taking it yrs ago....I get really tired of taking pills, vitamins and such. I do take 3 fish oil capsules each day for cholesterol. I agree with ya about hospitals and won't be back in one, except for a broke bone or something of that nature. Guess I will have to check this out, tho and mull it over a bit. Thanks for the awareness of the issue....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Why DV?....just why do ya always have to give so much "Food for Thought"?


Sorry, CntryBoy.  I'm a retired RN.  My job, among other things, was to help people feel better, by educating them.  Once a nurse, always a nurse!


----------



## babsbag

I started a diet a few weeks ago after deciding that I can't preach at DH and not walk the talk. All my lab results are always great in spite of the 50 extra lbs. but I want to keep them that way. I lost 60 lbs a few years back on Medifast, unfortunately I found 50 of them again.   So this one isn't a strict as Medifast, I get to eat normal food. It is called GoLo. There a "supplement" I get to take but I wouldn't have to, just figured it might actually help. So far I have lost 8 lbs in two weeks with one birthday celebration (dinner AND cake) in between. I am sure it won't stay at this rate but whatever I lose is better than gaining.  No ice cream, no Starbucks...those are the hardest. And yes, I do drink diet soda, in spite of the stuff being  bad for me...have to have some vices. Being home alone all week makes it easy to stay on a diet, weekends are tough because DH likes to cook but I am going to be a good example and stay strong. I hope.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> I started a diet a few weeks ago after deciding that I can't preach at DH and not walk the talk. All my lab results are always great


Good for you!     you have a good point about walking the talk! 

As far as diet soda goes, I'd rather see you drink half & half sweet tea, than diet soda!  The beauty of doing that is you gradually add more unsweet and less sweet, and you can eventually drink all unsweet or even water with lemon or cucumber & basil (YUM!)

If you knew just how bad it is for you, you might reconsider.  One of the many problems with it is (I personally believe) that they add chemicals that make it addictive.   Years ago, before I realized how toxic soda is, I was drinking regular Coke. No diet for me, due to migraines. Anyway, I decided I wasn't going to drink it anymore, to save calories. Very quickly I realized I couldn't stop! I kept craving a Coke, and was drinking at least 3 a day.   Eventually, I was able to titrate myself off it, a little at a time.  Never to return to drinking soda again!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

After I saw a nail dissolve in a cola early in life, and with only 1 kidney I wasn't too keen on drinking soda....just don't take my sweet tea from me....that is about all I drink....water makes me sick.


----------



## Baymule

Coca Cola is made from coca leaves, the same leaves that cocaine is made from. Early Coca Cola did have cocaine in it until the company was made to remove it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Coca Cola is made from coca leaves, the same leaves that cocaine is made from. Early Coca Cola did have cocaine in it until the company was made to remove it.


Now its just full of toxic chemicals.  



CntryBoy777 said:


> . I do take 3 fish oil capsules each day for cholesterol.


Omega 3 Oils have a lot of great benefits. Take a look at the following link for info on these benefits:

https://draxe.com/fish-oil-benefits-health/


----------



## Devonviolet

We got the shoe cabinet put together today. 


 

 


We're very happy with how it turned out!  

Then, this morning, when DH was cutting browse, for the animals, he found some Passion Vine, in the field next to us. So, this afternoon, he went out and picked some Passion Fruit. When he brought it in, I cut some of the yellow one open, so we could taste them.


 
They tasted like a cross between cucumber and melon.  

I was starting to think it would be cool if he went out and picked some more.  But then, both of us started noticing an itching in our throats. So, we decided we didn't want to eat any more of them. 

So, DH cut them up & took them out to the chickens & ducks. They were very happy to gobble them up!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It really looks nice and fits the decor very well. That had to be a "Shock" to the old taste buds....cucumber melon...hmmm, might as well give it to something that could enjoy it better.......


----------



## babsbag

I am not a tea drinker at all. Not hot, not cold, not plain, not sweet...I would not drink it on a train, I would not drink it on a plane, I would not drink it on a boat, and I would not drink it with a goat.   I don't drink as many sodas as I used to and I did give them up for about 6 months to see if it helped my arthritis...it didn't. I drink maybe one or two a week, just depends. It is diet Dr. Pepper...not just any old soda.   I have been drinking diet ones since I was in college, before that it was the real deal. I do drink a lot of water in the summer.


----------



## Southern by choice

I LOVE  the shoe cabinet! 
Just love it!
So neat and tidy and crisp and clean... oh yeah. me likey likey!

Oh, and I LOVE the textured walls!
Did you do that or were they like that?


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Oh, and I LOVE the textured walls!
> Did you do that or were they like that?


The house came with the walls like that. Its a popular finish around here. It does look nice.   But, the walls ate getting cracks, and it's almost impossible to fix the cracks without making the repair look more obvious.   So we live with the cracks.


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> t is diet Dr. Pepper...not just any old soda.


Only the real Dr. Pepper here. No diet, no aftertaste, no migraine 



CntryBoy777 said:


> It really looks nice and fits the decor very well. That had to be a "Shock" to the old taste buds....cucumber melon...hmmm, might as well give it to something that could enjoy it better.......


I agree on the cabinet and there is room for another next to it!

Taiwanese friends gave us a "Korean melon" this summer. I don't think it was quite ripe when we ate it (saved seeds as we were instructed!) but its flavor is kinda cucumber/honeydew. Not sure if they will grow better than the cantaloupe did, we will see. Did get one cantaloupe about 1.5x the size of a softball and 2 smaller ones that got ripe. Another small one was too green when the plant succumbed to some blight/mildew (got the squash as well). It was nicely orange inside but no flavor. The chickens enjoyed it.


----------



## goatgurl

glad the last batch of mozzarella turned out good.  I've learned that a big part of the challenge of cheese making is figuring out why the batches don't turn out all the same when you do every step exactly like the time before.  enough to drive you nuts.  hope your world is good.


----------



## Devonviolet

We drove to Dallas today, to celebrate our SlL's birthday.

Last Winter, they lost the second, of two Springer Spaniels, who had been with them for 15 years. They waited a while but then decided to buy another Springer Spaniel puppy. 

Missy is now 7 months old, and a pure joy to be around. .   She is a beautiful dog, so I had to take some photos.








Here, she is playing with her favorite toy . . . a stuffed duck. Very appropriate, considering Springer Spaniels are a "Bird Dog".


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Devonviolet

DH put the sprinkler out, to water the grass. It was so cute. The Pekins gathered 'round, to enjoy the water. 

We were watching from the window. It was SO cute! They were letting the spray go in their mouth.     So, I ran to get my phone & don't ya know! They were almost finished with the fun, and then they left.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They sure love their water. I hqve noticed the khakis enjoy it much more than the rouens, but they all can't get enough of billing in the puddles.........do the geese get excited with it too?


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> They sure love their water. I hqve noticed the khakis enjoy it much more than the rouens, but they all can't get enough of billing in the puddles.........do the geese get excited with it too?


They didn't seem interested in the sprinkler. But, they sure do love the pools!


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps it is beneath their dignity to run through the sprinklers.


----------



## Baymule

Missy is a beautiful girl. I know she will bring years of joy and happiness to your daughter and family.

The ducks picture is cute. They do love to play in the water!


----------



## babsbag

My ducks thing they are chickens...they seldom go to the pond. Weird.


----------



## goatgurl

what a beautiful pup.  I know your dd and sil will enjoy her for years.  hope you enjoyed the day.
don't the ducks just enjoy their showers so much.  they crack me up running around  catching the drops in their mouth.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes, we did enjoy the day!  I adore my DD, SIL & GS!   My SIL is such a goof ball! He has a very dry sense of humor (it drives DD crazy! )  He loves to make me laugh! And he does it often!


----------



## goatgurl

just had to share a pic of my duckels having a good time in their pool.  cracks me up when they dive down below the others and then come up under them with a big splash.  these are the youngest hatch this year.  I don't like to let them out of the big pen until they actually have wing feathers to get away from things.  i'm getting a lot of blacks and chocolate browns this year.  trying to breed out the white and pied markings for less predator problems.  seems to be working pretty good.


----------



## Devonviolet

Wow @goatgurlThey are getting big!  Our KC ducklings are a wide variety of sizes.  Two are larger, more like yours, and putting on lots of big duck feathers. But several are at least half the size of the bigger ones, and don't have a lot for big duck feathers yet.  Can anyone hazard a guess as to why that might be?  They all came together, as ducklings, and were the same size when they arrived.  I think they hatched the 29th or 30th of July, and they arrived on August 2nd.

I called Murray McMurray this afternoon and the lady there asked me to send a photo showing what sizes they are.  So, I sent this one:


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ohhh they're so Cute!!..
Ya know that I'm no expert, but I'll share my thoughts on the size issue. Since they are a cross between rouen and runner there are traits that show up more in some from one side or the other.....just like people, tho it is the same exact parents the offspring will differ....some taller, or shorter....another a bit heavier than another. Our hen, Lil Bit has always been a little smaller than the rest, but now after they have moulted their light phase to dark phase feathers the size difference isn't as noticeable. Even within the rouens there is inconsistency in their size....2 are much larger than the others. So, I don't think they are "Cookie-Cutter" breeds and have variances from bird to bird......
Even if ya look in your pic, ya can see a difference in their posture....the smaller ones are more upright....(runner influenced)....and the others are more of the stately stance of the rouen.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Even if ya look in your pic, ya can see a difference in their posture....the smaller ones are more upright....(runner influenced)....and the others are more of the stately stance of the Rouen.


I appreciate your feedback CntryBoy. What you said makes a lot of sense.

Yes, I had noticed that. The biggest one, in the back, is almost horizontal, and the tiny ones are more vertical, like a runner duck. I thought maybe I was imaging that, since their head shape & coloring are all the same.

So, does your Lil Bit lay the same size eggs as the bigger KCs?


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, I have some back peddlin' to do. 

The other day I posted that DH picked some Passion Fruits & they tasted like a cross between cucumber & melon. He said the flowers were purple.


 

He has been pulling the vines & cutting up the fruits, to toss to the ducks, 'cause they LOVE them! The goats love the vines.

This morning, when I was milking Ruby, DH was talking about the vines, and said the flowers were yellow. That got me thinking that the "fruit" was a wild cucumber, rather than Passion Fruit.

So, I asked him to pick the vine & show me what it looked like.  Sure 'nuff!  It is a cucumber vine!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Devonviolet said:


> So, does your Lil Bit lay the same size eggs as the bigger KCs?


Yes she does and is a prolific layer.


----------



## Devonviolet

@babsbag, I finally made some cultured butter today!  It is really good!





We tried running Kefir through the cream separator, and didn't get too much for fat.  A lot of the fat went through with the milk solids & whey.  What we did get, made good butter though, and that had a bit of tanginess to it. 

So, the other day, we made more cream, using milk. I put 2 Tbsp Kefir per quart of cream, and left it on the kitchen counter for 24 hours.

The cream had a slight tanginess, from the Kefir, and I was worried that would carry over to the butter. But, that came out with the buttermilk.   I hate washing the butter, So I just squeezed out as much buttermilk as I could, and put it back on my KitchenAid mixer again, to get any excess out. But all it did was whip the butter. So, I put it back in the fridge.

Anyway, the butter is yummy!  What you see in the bowl, above, is after I put some in a bowl, for our neighbors to try, and put some on crackers. YUM!!!!

ETA: since I'm not pasteurizing the milk anymore, it tends to go "off" sooner. So, I am trying putting about 1/4 cup of Kefir in each 1/2 gallon, of the fresh, filtered milk, every morning (before I put it in the fridge) to help balance the bad bacteria with good (probiotic) bacteria. So far, so good.  I haven't been doing it very long, though. So, we shall see how it works in the long run.


----------



## CntryBoy777

You are becoming very adept at the variety of products produced there......and sure deserve a pat on the back for your efforts....since I can't reach that far, just ask DH to give ya one for me.....


----------



## Devonviolet

Awwww!  Aren't you sweet!?!?   

I wish you lived closer, so you could do some taste testing for me!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I've never tasted goat's milk, so it would all be new to me...and I certainly don't have an "Educated Pallette", but would try it and let ya know just what the old taste buds thought about it.....


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Could those be Mexican Sour Gherkins?  Perhaps Lemon Cucumbers?  Here is a bit on the Gherkins:

Cute, 1" long fruits look like miniature watermelons and taste like cucumbers with citrus and tangy overtones. Vines start growing slowly but can get up to 10' long. Can be eaten fresh or pickled. Fruits can be sold in half-pint or clamshell containers at markets that appreciate novelty. Also known as the Cucamelon and mouse melon. Not particularly high yielding. Trellising recommended. NOTE: We recommend harvesting these cucumbers promptly as they tend to get seedy if allowed to grow longer than 1"

I really like odd things like that!


----------



## babsbag

Yum...butter. I really need to get a cream separator just for me to use. I want to make butter too.  Interesting that it goes off sooner unpasteurized, that is surprising to me. Raw milk advocates would say differently.


----------



## Bruce

They look like lemon cucumbers to me, I grew them once. 

I don't know about pasteurized vs non, but I've noticed the pint of heavy cream I buy to put in my coffee on Sundays lasts about forever. WAY longer than milk or half and half will keep. Even get a tiny bit of butter in the carton after a while, I guess just from the liquid sloshing when I pour a bit out. 

Sure glad your butter came out well @Devonviolet


----------



## Baymule

Aren't you having fun! You are trying all sorts of things with your milk from your beautiful girls! And even what don't turn out right still tastes good!


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> Interesting that it goes off sooner unpasteurized, that is surprising to me. Raw milk advocates would say differently.


I did low temp (145°) pasteurization, and pasteurized milk used to last about 10 days before it started tasting off.  My raw milk starts tasting off after 8 days. I try to do the cream separation after 5 days, but no longer than 6 days. If I save all the milk, and to 6 gallons, I get 6 cups of cream. YUM!


Bruce said:


> I don't know about pasteurized vs non, but I've noticed the pint of heavy cream I buy to put in my coffee on Sundays lasts about forever. WAY longer than milk or half and half will keep.


I suspect the cream you are buying is UltraPasteurized (UP). These days even "Organic" milk (sold in the grocery store) is UP, which pretty much negates any health benefit of organic milk.  

UP does make it last a long time. However it does take away most nutritional benefit, that was in the milk when it came from the cow or goat. 

Here is a link, from the Weston A. Price Foundation, about UP:

https://www.westonaprice.org/health-topics/modern-foods/ultra-pasteurized-milk/


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Aren't you having fun! You are trying all sorts of things with your milk from your beautiful girls! And even what don't turn out right still tastes good!


Oh YES!  I really AM loving milking my girls and making yummy food with it!


----------



## Devonviolet

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Could those be Mexican Sour Gherkins? Perhaps Lemon Cucumbers? Here is a bit on the Gherkins:
> 
> Cute, 1" long fruits look like miniature watermelons and taste like cucumbers with citrus and tangy overtones.


I don't have a clue. But I didn't taste any citrus overtones. Just cucumber/melon.  The big turn-off for DH and I was the itchy throat after eating just one of them.  


Bruce said:


> They look like lemon cucumbers to me, I grew them once.


I don't know what lemon cucumbers taste like. But, there is no lemon/tartness to these.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> However it does take away most nutritional benefit, that was in the milk when it came from the cow or goat.


That is OK for my use, it is just a teaspoon or 2 for flavor in my weekly coffee


----------



## Bruce

I think they are named for their color and shape, nothing to do with flavor. Though I don't recall any itchy throat so maybe yours are a different "variety". Easy to find on the plant though!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> That is OK for my use, it is just a teaspoon or 2 for flavor in my weekly coffee


And that's fine. Its not a problem if you only use a tiny bit.  

I just wanted to make sure that people who drink "organic milk" are aware it isn't as healthy as its cracked up to be.


----------



## Bruce

That is why we have to get it direct from you! Of course you are a WEE bit out of the way for me.


----------



## Devonviolet




----------



## CntryBoy777

DV this is a pic of duck eggs and my finger is pointing to a Lil Bit egg.....
 ...since ya asked about the size, Joyce had these on the counter, so I got a pic.


----------



## Devonviolet

Wow!  Lil Bit's egg looks bigger than the egg next to it!


----------



## Devonviolet

Wow!  Lil Bit's egg looks bigger than the egg next to it!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is a bit smaller in circumfrence, but certainly comparable.


----------



## Mike CHS

It's funny how eggs can be so different.  We have one hen (don't know which one) that lays an extra extra large egg that is literally half again bigger than the others and they are all similar ages.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> It is a bit smaller in circumfrence, but certainly comparable.


Do you weigh them? 
I can tell which chicken laid an egg based on several things depending on the bird. For instance Nuit and Mellori are both 2015 Black Australorps. Nuit always lays in the 56-60g size, Mellori never under 62g. Angel and Yuki are 2015 White Rocks. Angel often has some shallow grooves in her eggs and they are "egg shaped". Yuki's never have grooves and you can barely tell which end is supposed to be the narrow end. Like the BAs, Angel almost always lays 60g or less, Yuki always bigger.


----------



## Devonviolet

Hmmm.  I never thought to weigh eggs. But then, since several girls lay at the same time & they use different nest boxes each time. I don't think it would help, to figure out who lays what.


----------



## Bruce

You have to get "lucky" and figure it out one girl at a time by being in the right place at the right time. For example, Yuki started laying out last summer  and the only way I figured that out was a lack of her eggs in the nests. But this year she is using the tall cat box in the feed room, Angel never lays in that one nor do most of the other girls. That is one reason I have multiple breeds since, at least so far, their eggs are different enough to help make a determination. I'm sure I guess wrong sometimes.

Besides, when your eggs don't come in a USDA carton, you sometimes need to know what size they are for cooking


----------



## Devonviolet

Look what we did this morning!  We went out in our own woods and picked 3-1/2 bushel baskets of beautyberries!  Our woods are FULL with beautyberries!  This is the first time I remembered to go pick them.

I want to make beautyberry jelly, beautyberry syrup and dried beautyberries, for later use.  I am also going to make tincture (with the leaves), to use in insect repellant. I read there are 3 chemicals, in the leaves, that work well as insect repellant.


----------



## Bruce

They are, indeed, beautiful! Do the goats also eat them if given the chance?


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> They are, indeed, beautiful! Do the goats also eat them if given the chance?


   Not a chance!  I've been saving them for us!!!     I will share the leaves that I don't use to make tincture, though.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We don't have anything like that here....we have plenty of possum grapes tho, but Mom said they weren't dealing with, so not sure why....something about them having to go thru a frost if memory serves me correctly, but were warned to not pick or eat them....goats don't eat them either, even though the leaf resembles something of the grape family.


----------



## Baymule

We have beauty berries too. I always enjoy them in the fall, they are so pretty.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> We have beauty berries too. I always enjoy them in the fall, they are so pretty.


Great!     Isn't it amazing what we can find on our own property? 

You should pick some & make Beautyberry Jelly.  But you wouldn't have to pick as many as we did. 

The recipe I found calls for 6 cups of berries.  That same recipe can be used to make Elderberry Jelly too. 

I knew they were here, but never did anything with them until now.  When we looked at the property, before we bought it, I saw them, but didn't know what they were. I asked our Realtor & he didn't know either. So he took a picture & sent it to his DD, who looked it up, and texted back what they were.

We didn't realize until today, when we went out to pick them how many we have!  We didn't even pick them all.  We got hot & sweaty & DH got tired, so we gave up. After picking the Elderberries, we knew our job was only half done. But, I'm sure it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> but were warned to not pick or eat them....goats don't eat them either, even though the leaf resembles something of the grape family.


I figure if a goat won't eat a plant, it might be a good idea for us to consider there might be a good reason why people shouldn't either


----------



## CntryBoy777

I tend to agree with ya Bruce....but, they don't eat potatoes either.....sweet or irish, and we would starve without them. They are on the menu quite often....in many forms....


----------



## Bruce

I didn't say we SHOULDN'T eat them, just think twice


----------



## Devonviolet

We made Beautyberry Jelly today!

We had about 3/4 of a 3 gallon bucket of Beautyberries. (Plus 9 trays in the dehydrator.)



 

The two recipes I found called for 6 cups of berries. I decided to make it as written, and if it turned out I would double or triple it.


 

Out of that recipe, I got four 12 oz jars + one 8 oz jar, and a few Tbsp scrap, from skimming foam & taste testing.    YUM!!!  It turned out to be very good!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay, now try to explain just what that YUM tastes like so we can have just an inkling of an idea of what we are missing....and I'll share a sauce recipe ya can make with it to use with meat as a glaze or topping....


----------



## Devonviolet

YUM!!! = Tastes really good!  

Okay, to be a bit more specific, it has a very mild fruity/earthy flavor. The recipe I used calls for 1 pkg of Sure-Jell Pectin + 1-1/2 Tbsp., which is more than most recipes, that use 1 pkg. So, it has a nice firm gelled texture.

The berries, themselves, don't have much for flavor. So, the jelly doesn't have a strong flavor.  The berries are a bright fuchsia color. So, I thought the jelly would be the same. However the jelly is a pretty garnet red color.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay, I'll settle for that....I guess....
This will work for any jelly and we mostly use it on pork and poultry.....imo, blackberry is really good on either. Take 2 parts water to 1 part sugar, add 1/4-1/2 tsp of basalmic vinegar....depending on amount and taste.....add 3Tbsp of jelly and bring to a slow boil, then cut the heat down and let it simmer to reduce and thicken to your preference. I add a few sprinkles of Chinese 5 spice to it if I am using blackberry jelly, but none if using jellied cranberry sauce. After cooking meat drizzle some on it, or used as gravy or dipping sauce. We like sweet meat, so we really like it.....


----------



## Devonviolet

That sounds good.  However, I prefer more savory meats, than sweet meat dishes.  I'd rather have salt than sugar any day!

Also, I can't use Balsamic vinegar, because it gives me migraines. Although, I must admit, that 1/4-1/2 tsp isn't all that much.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry about that....lemon juice can be subbed for the vinegar, just used for the acid to cut the overly sweet down some. Something interesting that ya can try, is adding Chinese 5 spice to purple hulls peas or a meaty bean....like kidney beans and such.....can't blame me for trying....


----------



## Devonviolet

Not at all.  Its always good to look at new recipes. 

I've never used Chinese 5 Spice. What is in it?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Star Anise, Anise, Cinnamon, Cloves, and Ginger


----------



## Mini Horses

I started a thread couple days ago about Beautyberry.  Have some here and looked up identity.   Farmers used to crush leaves and put them partly under horses harness to ward off flies, mosquitos, etc.  Tested, they do have bug deterrent properties.

https://garden.org/ideas/view/wildflowers/147/All-About-American-Beautyberry/


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Farmers used to crush leaves and put them partly under horses harness to ward off flies, mosquitos, etc. Tested, they do have bug deterrent properties.


Thanks Mini. I found something similar the other day, before we went out to pick them. But, I didn't find the link you posted. I will definitely bookmark it.

I made sure to save some of the leaves, and washed them, as the were pretty dusty.   I have them outside, air drying on one of our two large frying frames, that we work over when separating Elderberry and Beautyberry berries.

I'm planning to make both a tincture and some oii, that I can use in an insect repellant spray. Tomorrow, I will coursely chop the leaves & put them in two different jars. One with vodka and one with Grapeseed oil.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Star Anise, Anise, Cinnamon, Cloves, and Ginger


Cool! I have everything in the house to make it!  The Star Anise is the whole pods, though. Can I put it in my coffee grinder (style), electric herb grinder?  Am I correct to think it should be ground to a powder?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yes it is ground to powder, but I have no idea as to the amounts of each....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yes it is ground to powder, but I have no idea as to the amounts of each....


But isn't that the beauty of cooking for yourself? Adjust the ingredients to you personal taste! Just start with each mixing in the order listed.



CntryBoy777 said:


> ....lemon juice can be subbed for the vinegar


It isn't vinegar in general that causes the migraine but balsamic in particular. I have no idea why. But that means there are plenty of other vinegars that @Devonviolet could use if some "vinegar flavor" is desired.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> But isn't that the beauty of cooking for yourself? Adjust the ingredients to you personal taste! Just start with each mixing in the order listed.
> 
> 
> It isn't vinegar in general that causes the migraine but balsamic in particular. I have no idea why. But that means there are plenty of other vinegars that @Devonviolet could use if some "vinegar flavor" is desired.


That is interesting Bruce.....I wonder if the being aged in oak barrels has something to do with it?


----------



## Bruce

Well I now know a lot more about balsamic vinegar that I did a couple of minutes ago because Fred MADE me go look  I'd bet dinner anywhere that I've never had traditional balsamic. 

"_Traditional balsamic contains naturally occurring sulphites; none should be added._"

This could be the reason it is a migraine trigger. I ASSUME the "non traditional" balsamic we find cheap in the grocery store has added sulfites as a preservative.

The traditional stuff is aged MINIMALLY 12 years and as many as 25 in an annual "move to the next smaller barrel" process. Made only in 2 specific regions in Italy and sold only in 100 ml (3.4 oz) bottles starting around $50. 

"_Traditional balsamic offers a mellow tartness rather than a strong acidity._"

"_*Use:* Traditional balsamic is not a cooking ingredient — heating it will kill its distinctive bouquet — and it would be wasted as an ingredient in a salad dressing. Instead, use it where it can shine. Try putting a few drops on fresh berries, Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese, or creamy desserts like panna cotta, zabaglione, or vanilla ice cream._"

Nope I've never had that.

 http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/05/everything-you-need-to-know-guide-to-balsamic-vinegar.html


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yea....yea...just blame me for helping ya become more Knowledgeable....


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> It isn't vinegar in general that causes the migraine but balsamic in particular.





CntryBoy777 said:


> That is interesting Bruce.....I wonder if the being aged in oak barrels has something


You are so right CntryBoy.  I can't use Balsamic vinegar, for the same reason I can't drink wine (they cause me to have migraines).

I recently learned that wine makers burn the insides of wine barrels with sulphur. Apparently it works as a preservative and prevents the wine from turning to vinegar.



Bruce said:


> _Traditional balsamic contains naturally occurring sulphites; none should be added._"
> 
> This could be the reason it is a migraine trigger. I ASSUME the "non traditional" balsamic we find cheap in the grocery store has added sulfites as a preservative.


That is probably true.  But, I'm pretty sure the traditional Balsamic vinegar is made in wood barrels, much like wine, with the sulphur burned interior.


----------



## Devonviolet

Last night we went to visit our next door neighbors, and took them some goat milk, goat milk kefir, butter and Beautyberry jelly.  We hadn't seen them in a while, so it was nice to catch up.  In return they gave us FIVE pounds of Eland (as in African Antelope) hamburger, and Eland Serloin steak. They also have us two pounds of grass fed hamburger, from steer that his son raised.

Their SIL went to Montana, to shoot the Eland, on a game preserve, set up specifically for wild game hunters who either couldn't, or didn't want to travel to Africa.  It turns out since Eland is endangered in Africa, the a Umited States government shut down the operation, here,in the states.  So, they were allowing people to hunt down the herd, for a discounted price.

So, this morning our neighbor came over, with his Bobcat, to level the ground where he tried to level it, so we could put the barn there.  It turned out the ground was wetter than we realized and his Bobcat sank in, making it impossible to level it.  It left a rutted up mess of the dirt, which would have taken a LOT of work, trying,to level it with shovels and rakes.   Since we have only gotten 0.10" of rain in the past 6 weeks, the ground has dried out considerably, so he managed to do a great job smoothing things out.

The dogs HATED that loud machine!





Here he is leveling the ground where the barn was supposed to go originally




Next he took the Bobcat into out side yard, and moved dirt around, to level the area where we are planning to put our vegetable planter boxes. It was sloped and very uneven, with two mounds of dirt, which would make It hard to place a 16' planter box.  

Before he started. The mounds don't show up well in this photo, but it would have caused problems



Here is another view




Here he is pushing over the tree stump of the 1st we felled
Before



During




Success!




Okay, I think I've reached my limit for number of photos I can post. so I will have to start another post in a while. 

More to follow . . .


----------



## CntryBoy777

That sure is looking Good....and what a time and Back saver that is for y'all. How did the stacked up sod work out for ya, that ya did last Spring with the sod cutter?...I've been meaning to ask ya about that....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> How did the stacked up sod work out for ya, that ya did last Spring with the sod cutter?...I've been meaning to ask ya about that....


Actually it didn't work out.   we got about hall of the cut sod lifted and put elsewhere on the property, to fill low spots.  We are so disappointed, 'cause the Bermuda grass all grew back. 

That's why we decided to do planter boxes.  The plan is to build three 4'×16'×20" boxes, to start.  

We can buy 50/50 organic soil/compost, to fill the boxes. We can buy it by the cubic yard, loaded on a tarp, on our trailer. I can't remember how many cubic yards or cost. But, $150-200 sticks in my mind.  We will also mix in the beautiful compost, that we have been collecting for the past year and a half, plus Azomite, to increase minerals.


----------



## Bruce

That is one convenient neighbor! Now you can move the barn to the originally planned location


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> It turns out since Eland is endangered in Africa, the a United States government shut down the operation, here,in the states.



And that helps the Elands in Africa HOW?  I'm not exactly in favor of "big game hunting" for the sake of saying you killed something and less so for those raised in "preserves" for that purpose but I think the gubmint plan doesn't do anything for the Eland population in the world. I ASSUME the US "preserves" were self repopulating, that they weren't importing Eland from Africa to restock.


----------



## Latestarter

Don't know if you're having issues with this, but I am... When you build your planting boxes, you might want to staple hardware cloth to the bottom before you fill it with dirt. This will prevent gophers/moles/shrews from burrowing underneath and up into your garden killing the plants. I have fricken tunnels and piles of dirt everywhere here from the danged things. You might also consider lining the inside bottom, above the hardware cloth, with landscaping fabric to prevent that danged bermuda from growing up through from underneath.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Don't know if you're having issues with this, but I am... When you build your planting boxes, you might want to staple hardware cloth to the bottom before you fill it with dirt. This will prevent gophers/moles/shrews from burrowing underneath and up into your garden killing the plants.


Yes, we do have gophers & moles. Not sure if we have shrews.  In fact, when our neighbor took one of the first cuts, I saw that he had dissected a mole run.  Those things drive me crazy. 

So, yes. We are planning to put 1/2" hardware cloth on the bottoms of all the boxes.  

We have been saving paper feed sacks to put in the bottoms of all the boxes. If we run out, we also have a decent size roll of landscape fabric.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> And that helps the Elands in Africa HOW?  I'm not exactly in favor of "big game hunting" for the sake of saying you killed something and less so for those raised in "preserves" for that purpose but I think the gubmint plan doesn't do anything for the Eland population in the world. I ASSUME the US "preserves" were self repopulating, that they weren't importing Eland from Africa to restock.


My thoughts exactly!  According to my neighbor, there were more Elands in the US than in Africa.  Me thinks someone in Africa got their nose pushed out of joint & put pressure on the US gov't. to shut things down states side.  

And yes, I'm pretty sure the US herd was self populating.


----------



## farmerjan

I also don't see the reasoning behind  shutting down the hunting here if the animals are not being imported.  As far as the big game hunting, nearly all preserves here in the US that do hunts for different animals, have an on site  processing facility and the animal hunted,  is processed for the hunter to take home..  So they get the benefit of the "trophy"  and the meat. Many often donate the meat to hunters for the hungry just like those that hunt in the wild.  Many of these places also do the breeding and help to perpetuate some of the rarer breeds; in the case of that preserve, someone who would never be able to afford, or even to be too worried about the state of the gov't etc., in some of those countries, can enjoy the hunt.  No it is not like out in the wild, but they are not put in a pen 100x100 and shot like shooting fish in a barrel. 

We raise white Texas dall sheep;  the rams we raise for their "horns"  and heads and sell to a couple of hunting preserves.  One also raises white-tail deer and breeds for the genetic oddities---non-typical--- heads.  But to our sheep;  they are not real friendly, the rams are not raised to be friendly, and it takes 3-6 years to get the heads/horns to meet the standards to sell for trophy heads.  In the meantime, they fight just like bighorns and will break horns, tips, etc and greatly diminish the value of the heads.  Any that do not grow good horns as lambs are sold as feeder lambs like normal domestic sheep.  We have 3 different bloodlines that we are using, trying to develop a more parasite and foot-rot resistant  animal.  One line has fantastic heads and is very prone to foot rot and horrible feet, one line has size and has okay heads, one line seems to have next to no foot rot problems and has mediocre heads. So we are doing some cross breeding over the years to try to get a bigger bodied ram with nice heads and little foot-rot problems.  We eat some of our own lamb although it's not my 1st choice of meat, but we sell the lambs for many of the ethnic holidays and they bring good money. 
So don't judge the hunting preserves as a place to just get bragging rights to a "trophy".  There is alot of money tied up in them, they support several other "farming"  operations/breeders,  like us, and they give a guy who enjoys hunting a decent place to get away to for a few days or whatever...no different than guys going off on a fishing trip or football game or anything else.  It is a sport, but you do get to eat the end product.  It is no more cruel to shoot  one than it is to take one to the slaughter house.  And they are well taken care of until they are harvested which is more than can happen out in the wild.


----------



## Devonviolet

I promised more photos. So here they are:

This is the final product. Our neighbor is heading home.




Here, DH is digging out rotted roots, from a tree stump covered over by the previous owners.


 
Here the neighbor is just getting started.


 
Just another shot of the Bobbcat in action.


 

After he finished here, our neighbor went home & put the "stump bucket"  on the Bobcat and went back to the other side of the goat shed. There he pushed & dug two stumps, of trees that we had cut down, to make room for the barn. It took a while, but he got the job done.  I didn't get any pics of that, because I was working in the kitchen.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The important stuff always happens in the Kitchen....


----------



## Devonviolet

Yeah!  Especially when it's goat milk related!!!


----------



## Baymule

I know how happy it makes you to get that done!! And just in time! Your DH was balking at getting a pig because the neighbor doesn't want pigs around his property because of smell and flies. He said he was afraid of offending the neighbor and him not bringing his bobcat over to smooth things out. Looks like neighbor has brought the bobcat over for some frolic and play.......so you can get a pig now.......


----------



## Devonviolet

Not gonna happen any time soon!  

We're are wanting to get the planter boxes built and installed before it gets too cold.

Next comes the fencing, so we can let the goats out to browse. 

Maybe THEN we can talk about getting a feeder pig.


----------



## Latestarter

So nice to have a neighbor with big power toys and no place else to play with them  Nice work he got done on dry ground. Not so easy when saturated.


----------



## babsbag

I have a friend with a big Bobcat, I admire what he can do with that thing. My mini Bobcat is good and does what I need most of the time but those big track layers just can't be beat. When I get rich...


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> I have a friend with a big Bobcat, I admire what he can do with that thing. My mini Bobcat is good and does what I need most of the time but those big track layers just can't be beat. When I get rich...


Our neighbor used to have the smaller Bobcat. The one with wheels.  He kept bogging down, and getting stuck, in the mud.  So, he sold that one & bought this one. He has all the bells & whistles: AC in the cab, front brush hog, bucket, tree stump bucket, post hole auger.   

He's already told us he will dig the post holes for our fencing (17+).  And now that I know he has a brush hog, I'm hoping he will mow the property line, on the North side, so we can lay out the fencing.


----------



## babsbag

My bobcat is a walk behind and I bought it to clean the barn. But I also bought the post hole digger and trencher and very very happy with both. Bobbi has earned her keep.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> We have been saving paper feed sacks to put in the bottoms of all the boxes. If we run out, we also have a decent size roll of landscape fabric.


If those sacks are waterproof, wouldn't there be a concern of sogging up the soil during rainy weather?


----------



## Devonviolet

We only save paper bags. Most of them aren't waterproof. I think the sweet feed/dairy goat ration bags might have a plastic layer, but that can be peeled off. If not, we could poke holes in them. But, we will test them before we put the soil in the boxes.


----------



## Devonviolet

@Baymule and her DH just left. They drove up to buy some goat milk and goat milk Kefir.

They brought grass fed hamburgers & some of the fixin's.

When they got here I was making Mozzarella cheese, to take to our neighbors, as a thank you for the work he did yesterday.

While I was working, I started pulling out samples, of things I had made:
Beauty berry Jelly
Kefir
Cheese
Goat milk butter
Cultured Pickles

I also gave them samples of two jellies, that I bought last week, when we went to the Poultry Trade show:
"The Cowgirl" - HOT Spicy jelly.  Oh so good!
"Lemon/Lavender" - Tangy lemon jelly with lemon zest and lavender buds.  Mmm! Yummy!

While they were here, Keagan, our 18 pound, short hair cat jumped up and laid on his favorite sleeping bed/box. I just had to take a photo!





Next time we are going to Bay's for fun & conversation.  I'm sure we will be taking some goat milk & Kefir with us!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Soooooo, I know Bay is a "sheeple"... but dontcha think she needs a couple goats?  I think we gotta twist her arm or something, lol!


----------



## CntryBoy777

There's always a Birthday gift....


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Soooooo, I know Bay is a "sheeple"... but dontcha think she needs a couple goats?  I think we gotta twist her arm or something, lol!


  I've been trying!  Actually today,  when they were going on about all the goat milk foods I make, I suggested she try milking her Ewe, when she lambs in the next month - after her colostrum has finished. So, then Bay's DH said, "Why? We can get our milk, Kefir & cheese here!"


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> There's always a Birthday gift....


Wow CntryBoy!  That's really generous of you!  Which one are you sending?


----------



## CntryBoy777

None of the ones I have would do her any good, but I'd be more than Glad to pitch in on a couple down that way....y'all will be having some in the spring....so, just let me know a price...


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> I've been trying!  Actually today,  when they were going on about all the goat milk foods I make, I suggested she try milking her Ewe, when she lambs in the next month - after her colostrum has finished. So, then Bay's DH said, "Why? We can get our milk, Kefir & cheese here!"


Clearly you need to charge so much that it is cheaper and worth her while to do it herself


----------



## Baymule

Like my darling husband said, we can buy it from Devonviolet! A few more customers would sure help her out on the feed bill! It's mighty nice that ya'll are taking up a collection, I'll use it to buy another sheep!


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> Like my darling husband said, we can buy it from Devonviolet! A few more customers would sure help her out on the feed bill! It's mighty nice that ya'll are taking up a collection, I'll use it to buy another sheep!




We found a good source at one of the Amish farms so that made our decision to not get a dairy goat easier.  

I do want a couple of brush goats though.


----------



## goatgurl

Keagan is such a cutie.  why is it that cats and small children both love boxes?  
so glad you, baymule and your dh's had such a good visit.  maybe someday she will decide to get a goat or two.  ya never know what life has in store...


----------



## Devonviolet

One can always hope!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Devonviolet said:


> When we were talking to the extension agent, we asked about aquaponics.


I saw this on another thread.  We do a lot with Aquaponics.  I would be glad to answer any questions or help get you started.  Since you are in Texas, you can raise a much better selection of fish in your systems!


----------



## Devonviolet

HomeOnTheRange said:


> I would be glad to answer any questions or help get you started.



Awesome!  I still want to do aquaponics!

One of the things the Ext. Agent did give us good info on, was that the Water Treatment Plant had 275 gallon food grade water totes.  So, I called & they had six of them. They were thrilled to get rid of them!

Our neighbor has a 16' trailer, and he went with us to get the totes & six 55 gallon food grade plastic barrels.

I think the Ext. Agent didn't want us to to take all of them. But the WTP wanted to get all of them.

We currently have 3 totes daisy chained together by the SW corner of our front porch, to collect rainwater runoff, from the roof.




One tote is at the NW corner of the house, and one at the NE corner & one sitting in the middle of the backyard. We have a transfer pump, that DH uses to move the water around, from tote to tote and to the backyard, for watering plants & filling the duck's pools.

We had to empty the tote at the NE corner of the house, because we could tell it was causing that corner, of the house, to settle. 

We have a number of projects that we need to finish, before we can move forward with aquaponics. But, it excites me that you are willing and able to help us. It may not be until next Spring before we can do it, though.

We do have a plan to reinforce and cover our canvas garage with clear correlated plastic,






so it will be a big (10×17') greenhouse.

One thing that I want to grow is duckweed. If I can grow it in the greenhouse, that would be wonderful!  I would also love to raise fish, of course! I know we have fish hatcheries here in East Texas, so I can get fish that do well in our climate.


----------



## Baymule

goatgurl said:


> so glad you, baymule and your dh's had such a good visit.  maybe someday she will decide to get a goat or two.  ya never know what life has in store...



When we picked up pigs Sunday, a sweet Nubian cross followed me everywhere and almost jumped in the trailer!


----------



## Baymule

We went to the fish hatchery in Athens on day on a whim. It was a wonderful day trip and very informative. HUGE fish in their aquariums! And even a tram ride around the grounds. A good place to take a picnic lunch and just enjoy being there.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> We went to the fish hatchery in Athens on day on a whim. It was a wonderful day trip and very informative. HUGE fish in their aquariums! And even a tram ride around the grounds. A good place to take a picnic lunch and just enjoy being there.


Oooh! We have been talking about doing some "day trips", since we can't take vacations, due to lack of funds and not having anyone to care for the livestock.

Maybe the four of us can do a day trip some time, to the hatchery. That is if y'all would like to go again.


----------



## Baymule

Yes, that is one we would do again. There is an alligator farm in Grand Saline open 7 days a week. And a salt museum in Grand Saline too, Morton's Salt owns a huge salt mine there. We haven't done those yet. Let's see.....in Kilgore there is a cool oil museum. I've been there but it was a LOT of years ago.


----------



## Devonviolet

Ooooh!  Those all sound wonderful!  We will definitely have to do some day trips together!!!
 

That's the four of us. The ones that are running are you and I.The other two are our DH's


----------



## Latestarter

Do you think the water treatment plant will have any more of those containers? Both sizes? I'd be very interested in contacting them and getting some if they have any for free.


----------



## Baymule

DV, go have a look at our pigs! 

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymules-pigs-2017-2018.36803/#post-521527


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Do you think the water treatment plant will have any more of those containers? Both sizes? I'd be very interested in contacting them and getting some if they have any for free.


I don't know. You could call them & ask.

https://www.google.com/search?q=wat...TF-8#istate=lrl:iv&rlimm=15246745128497204135


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> DV, go have a look at our pigs!
> 
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymules-pigs-2017-2018.36803/#post-521527


Will do!

Its been a very busy day, and I forgot to go look for it after you texted me about it this morning.


----------



## Devonviolet

Nap time!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm thinking that your representative here at the Lazy A is going to be the saddle back geese....


----------



## Devonviolet

Cool!  I hope you get an awesome pair like we have.  I suspect if you have them from the time they are young, and treat them well, they will be nice.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I do too....I hope ya don't mind, but with all your info and sharing of Facts....in my warpped way of thinking...I can associate ya with "Mother Goose".....


----------



## Devonviolet

That's too funny!     Yeah, I don't mind being called Mother Goose!


----------



## Bruce

Can we call you a silly goose??


----------



## Devonviolet

I have used that expression myself!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I guess ya are talking to me.....sure ya can....I've been called Much worse in my lifetime....I promise....


----------



## Devonviolet

I took a pic of Falina on the milk stand this morning.  It is so cute the way she has her tongue sticking out. 





While I was milking Falina, DH got this shot of Ruby waiting for her turn on the stand. She's curled up on the ground watching us.


----------



## Bruce

Always nice when your animals are cooperative!


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes! That's for sure!  These girls are so easy to work with!  They make it a real joy to spend time with them!


----------



## Devonviolet

Hey @goatgurl!  Look at how cute your Falina is looking these days!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

How much longer before ya start drying them off?


----------



## Baymule

Are you going to dry them off or just keep milking them?


----------



## Bruce

Can't make cheese if you dry them off!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> How much longer before ya start drying them off?


Since I never freshened a goat before, I didn't know. So I looked online & got several answers. But the consensus seems to be that you dry them off two months before they are due. 

I have found someone, with a safe/clean farm, that will bring a buck, when they are in heat. So, I'm going to start watching for signs of heat.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Are you going to dry them off or just keep milking them?


Unless someone tells me I should dry off sooner, rather than later, I will keep milking in till 2 month before the due date.


----------



## Baymule

From what I read on here, they scream bloody murder, so maybe it won't be so hard to tell.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Can't make cheese if you dry them off!


I KNOW!!!!!  

That's two whole months without cheese, Kefir and butter!!!    

I'm saving up butter, in the freezer. But, with my Mozzarella being inconsistent, I don't have any stored up.  I do, however, have Ricotta in the freezer!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> From what I read on here, they scream bloody murder, so maybe it won't be so hard to tell.


----------



## goatgurl

miss feline is indeed a cutie patootie.  I think ruby was laying there thinking "will you two please hurry up so I can eat".   sure wish you could figure the mozzarella thing out.  remember goats milk freezes well and you are able to can it for cooking


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> miss feline is indeed a cutie patootie.  I think ruby was laying there thinking "will you two please hurry up so I can eat".   sure wish you could figure the mozzarella thing out.  remember goats milk freezes well and you are able to can it for cooking


Thanks goatgurl!  I just get all warm & fuzzy inside when I look at that picture of Falina.     She is such a sweetie!  Actually, both girls are sweeties!  I agree. Miss Ruby was most likely laying there wishing I would hurry up with Falina.  She has figured out that Miss Falina always goes,first, so she just stands by and waits for me to let Falina out.  It used to be a competition, at the gate, in the morning.  But, Miss Ruby finally figured out the order of things.


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh yes! The Mozzarella thing!    It has been a challenge!  Last weekend, I made two batches. One right after the other.  The first one turned out fine. The second one bombed!    The good thing is that, while it isn't Mozzarella (more like Ricotta) it still tastes good.  If I put some thick, creamy Kefir in it, it is very spreadable and tastes yummy on Triscuits!  

I will have to remember to can some milk, for cooking when I can't milk.  That's a good idea.  The freezer is rather full right now, so we will have to be satisfied with canned milk.


----------



## Mini Horses

So this tells you a couple of things ---

One -- that you stagger the breedings or that you keep milking one thru  a couple of months, then breed.  I realize that is not economical for hiring a buck.  I have enough does to not worry about this. 

Two --they often do not want to stop milking.  So you may have enough fresh milk to use for drinking, coffee, etc. longer than you think.  Not as much but, enough.  Canning & freezing work but, canning is not as good to drink, IMO.

I use 1/2 gal canning jars to collect milk, then cap and put into freezer for 30-45 min for a fast chill.  It does give a "seal" and I have dated, then waited, to see how long it lasted.  I have found that my milk was still tasting fresh at 3 wks, when I opened a jar -- always cold kept!      So, if you stagger the milking and "seal" the product it keeps longer.  In fact, I feel it keeps longer than purchased milk!

If it tastes "off" make cheese!    Cheese is nothing much but curdled milk -- right?   Make your butter now.   That will freeze.  It is all about planning ahead. 

I make soap, so you have to freeze for that.   It has good thaw consistency for a couple of months, then may be less desirable for drinking.  Ok for cooking.   With 11 does here, I rarely have an issue.      Saanens will milk for several months beyond most, given correct feed.   Most of mine are Saanen and/or SaanenXNubian.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> I use 1/2 gal canning jars to collect milk, then cap and put into freezer for 30-45 min for a fast chill. It does give a "seal" and I have dated, then waited, to see how long it lasted. I have found that my milk was still tasting fresh at 3 wks, when I opened a jar -- always cold kept! So, if you stagger the milking and "seal" the product it keeps longer. In fact, I feel it keeps longer than purchased milk!
> 
> If it tastes "off" make cheese! Cheese is nothing much but curdled milk -- right? Make your butter now. That will freeze. It is all about planning ahead.


I use 1/2 gallon jars too.  Never tried putting the milk in the freezer, though.  I have noticed, when warm milk is put in the fridge, it does create a seal. Although, I would think putting it in the freezer would seal it more quickly and result in a tighter, longer lasting seal.

I would think that if you seal the jar right away, it would keep it "fresh" and you shouldn't have a problem with the milk tasting "off", right?  

Thanks for that insight, Mini!


----------



## Mini Horses

Putting in the freezer does quicken the cool down.  A 1/2 gal of very warm milk takes a while to cool otherwise.   I actually used the 3 wk old milk for drinking and it tasted fine.    Plus, there was a little cream line on top.  

The frozen doesn't separate during first 3-4 months, so still nice to use to drink, etc.   After that you sometimes get a little separation but, not bad and heated it goes away.  So cooking or hot chocolate, in coffee, all good.   

I've used it for cooking and soap making over a yr old, no issues.  Plus, I've made a lot of quick cheese with milk & vinegar, used like ricotta, as spreads, etc.  It froze nicely.  So you can still have things while they are dry.   You & the does get a break for a couple months.  I like that break to be Jan/Feb here -- my coldest months of winter.  Cold hands just cannot feel good to milk...or getting wet to be washed off -- although they did NOT seem to be bothered with either.  Warm water, towel dried  

When back to milking, thaw the frozen and give to the chickens!  They love milk, cheese, yogurt, all that.


----------



## Baymule

Save your whey for me! I'll give it to my pigs! When the sow weans her future yet to be born babies that may or may not be conceived yet, then you can feed the whey to your own piglet!! BWA-HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

@Mini Horses, freezing the milk sounds interesting.  So, you freeze it in the 1/2 gallon, glass jars?  You don't have a problem with the jars breaking, as the milk (liquid) expands as it freezes?  

In the past, we put soup (in quart canning jars) in the freezer, and the jars cracked, wasting the soup.  I have thought of freezing milk. But, was concerned that the expanding liquid would crack the jars.

If we are going to freeze milk, that is going to mean seriously cleaning out the freezer.  We are planning to send our 2 wethers to freezer camp and are planning to butcher about 6 chickens and a few ducks, in the next couple weeks.

I'm thinking we are also going to need to pressure can some of that meat.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Save your whey for me! I'll give it to my pigs! When the sow weans her future yet to be born babies that may or may not be conceived yet, then you can feed the whey to your own piglet!! BWA-HAHAHAHA!!!!


Absolutely, we can save the whey for your pigs!  I'm thinking, I could try using some of my Kefir grains, to culture the whey, so it will last longer at room temp. If that works, we could put it in clean 5 gallon buckets. To transport it to you.

As far as us getting one of your piglets, I commented on another thread (but can't remember which one). We have so many things going this year, its not a good time to start something new. So, we won't be taking one of your piglets. Sorry. Maybe next year.


----------



## Baymule

I know how bad you want a pig. I'm going to keep ribbing your DH until he caves in.......  But is best to get prepared and build a good pen with a shelter. Y'all have a lot on your plate before you tackle a pig project.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I freeze milk in Ziploc freezer bags, (don't use the cheap imitations). Lay them flat on a cookie sheet until they're frozen and they'll retain that nice flat shape and stack well in the freezer.  I do put them in a cake pan when I thaw them - just in case there's a breach in the bag.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> The frozen doesn't separate during first 3-4 months


Would that be a "self defrosting" or a "do it yourself defrosting" freezer? I would think that would make a difference.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> I freeze milk in Ziploc freezer bags, (don't use the cheap imitations). Lay them flat on a cookie sheet until they're frozen and they'll retain that nice flat shape and stack well in the freezer.  I do put them in a cake pan when I thaw them - just in case there's a breach in the bag.


I did that with Falina's colostrum. The problem I ran into, was that the top, of the bag was rounded & they won't lay nice & flat. 

I was thinking of putting the bag on a cookie sheet & putting another cookie sheet on top. Maybe that will work better.


----------



## Mini Horses

Devonviolet said:


> @Mini Horses, freezing the milk sounds interesting. So, you freeze it in the 1/2 gallon, glass jars? You don't have a problem with the jars breaking, as the milk (liquid) expands as it freezes



No -- just leave the capped jars in to quick chill, then to frig.  I freeze much the way FEM does and it's fine.  Use the heavy freezer type bags.  I have also used other containers.   When I do colostrum I generally freeze in ice tray, dump into bag so I can thaw what I need.  Milk, I bag & freeze from that same doe for a few days.  Mark all name/date of doe, colostrum/milk, etc.  If needed for an orphan, you at least have consistency for important first few days.  Never MW the colostrum or milk for a kid, destroys the good stuff they need.  Set a jar of product into warm water & wait.

Bruce, the use determines thaw method.  If making soap, I use the frozen chunks to put the lye into, which melts it & keeps lye temp under control, the bowl is always in ice water while slowly stirring it.  

If to use for drinking, I put bag into a container to just hold it upright and let it thaw in frig.  Normally takes overnight.  But after a yr or little over, you will see some separation of solids in milk...not a lot but, poured you will sometimes see some flakes of solids.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Never MW the colostrum or milk for a kid, destroys the good stuff they need. Set a jar of product into warm water & wait.


Good advise. Although I would not do that, as it would negate the "RAW" concept. Not healthy for me with a casein/protein allergy. The microwave would destroy the enzymes that allow my body to digest/metabolize the casein.  I would think, as you said, it would act similarly with colostrum, if being given to a kid.



Bruce said:


> Would that be a "self defrosting" or a "do it yourself defrosting" freezer? I would think that would make a difference.





Mini Horses said:


> Bruce, the use determines thaw method.


I think Bruce was referring to the type of freezer (appliance) . . . . automatic defrost (aka "Frost Free") or manual defrost - as in, ice builds up in thick layers on and under shelves, you empty the freezer and place pans/bowls of hot water to melt the ice.   It can take HOURS, depending on how bad you let the ice build up.   

Me thinks you date yourself, kind Bruce. The last time I did that was in the 70's. What a pain in the pah-toot!!!

Automatic defrost was one of the great inventions of the 20th century!


----------



## Bruce

The 7 cu ft chest freezer we had at our other house and the 5 cu ft one we bought for this house (THIS year) are both "do it yourself"   I think the 5 cu ft one even came with a scraper to speed things up. But I've not had to do it yet and might not be able to find the scraper if I do want it. I think I only had to defrost the 7 cu ft freezer like 3 times in 20 years and the last time was when we moved out. 



Devonviolet said:


> Automatic defrost was one of the great inventions of the 20th century!


For the regular small "house" refrigerator/freezer, sure! Long term storage, not so much. You get freezer burn with self defrosting units since it keeps bringing the temp up above freezing (it is 0° F when keeping things cold!) to thaw the small amount of ice buildup. 

I think that would do a number on the frozen milk as well which is why I asked since @Mini Horses said "The frozen doesn't separate during first 3-4 months". Was wondering if that was if it was held at 0°F the whole time or if the self defroster kept warming it up. If the former, 3-4 months is the max without separation. If the latter, it might be longer in a non self-defrosting unit.


----------



## CntryBoy777

No need for a scraper....a hand held hair dryer works Great on the do-it-yourself types.........and a shop vac will suck the water out pretty well too.


----------



## Latestarter

Or if you don't want to stand there holding a hair dryer, a good firm paint scraper/puttyknife will scrape that ice off the walls pretty danged fast. I use a really firm 4" putty knife. Just don't "chip" at it @ too great an angle so you don't poke a hole through the wall into a cooling coil. Once you've got most of it scraped off, use a dust pan to scoop all the ice out of the bottom onto the ground (outside) or into a bucket (indoors) to remove it. No need to thaw anything, or even turn the freezer off. 

It will start to form new ice as you're working from any humidity, but you'll remove the large coating/chunks and it will be like a fall frost when you're done. Not enough to cause an issue at all. It will build again over time until the next time you need to remove it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep...hair dryer, carefully use putty knife...dust pan removal of chunks.   You guys can do my freezer for me!!  

It's one of the smaller, chest ones.  Does ice but not extreme.   And old frig on back porch...has the little door inside going on.   But, don't use freezer, just an egg & milk frig.   Remove foods all & go for it. In house, self defrost.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> No need for a scraper....a hand held hair dryer works Great on the do-it-yourself types.........and a shop vac will suck the water out pretty well too.


Electric leaf blower will thaw one out PDQ.
My newest little shop vac turns into one in a couple of seconds and I defrosted my chest freezer with it in no time .
If the freezer is out in a garage, you can probably  use a 2 cycle gas powered leaf blower.


----------



## Devonviolet

WooHoo!!!     I got Mozzarella cheese today!  

As soon as I filtered today's milk, I started making the first batch of Mozzarella, with 1 gallon of milk. 

Previously, per instructions, I was attempting to get a decent amount of curds and whey. Last week, I called the New England Cheese Co. Cust. Service. It turned out all I need to get is tiny little clumps of curd.  So, I did that today & added the Rennet, gently stirred up & down, and let it sit for 5 minutes. When I checked the pot, I had the classic gel with whey. I cut the curd, heated & stirred and it was ready to drain & stretch. 
  I HAD STRETCHY MOZZARELLA!!!

It worked so well, I got another gallon of milk out of the refrigerator and did it again.    And it worked again!  

So, from 2 gallons of milk, I ended up with 1.75lbs of yummy Mozzarella cheese!  

So @Baymule, I now have whey, in a food grade, 5 gallon bucket, waiting to be filled to the top, for your pigs.  I put 2 cups of Kefir in it, so it won't spoil before either you can come get it, or we can get it to you.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Nice!   I know that was frustrating for ya - so HAPPY that ya got it!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

FANTASTIC!!!     I know that makes you happy, as it would me.   A real customer service, "service".  I'd call back and thank that person -- they often never find out if they helped or not.


----------



## Bruce

Woot!!!!!!!

I had heard that Mozzarella was easy to make. I guess it is .... once you know all the secrets


----------



## Baymule

*WAHOO!!! YAHOO!!! YIPPEE!!! YAY!!!
*
BJ says fill up the bucket, bring us 2 pounds of your smokey cheese and a gallon of kiefer!! its your turn to come see us........


----------



## Devonviolet

I LOVE ginger!!!  

For a number of reasons, Organic Ginger is better than the "irradiated" version that is sold in our local, Podunk food stores.   Organic anything is hard to find outside a big city. I kinda get the feeling people out in the country don't "get" why you should eat organic and why it costs more.  At least that has been my experience trying to sell it here in my corner of East Texas.

When we were in Dallas week before last, I bought a whole pound of organic ginger, with the intention of grating it, freezing it in ice cube trays & storing in the freezer, so I don't have to drive to Dallas when I need fresh ginger.  

So, today was the day.  I got my mini Cuisinart food processor out and scrubbed the ginger, with a brush, cut it into pieces, that would fit into the smaller shoot, and started grating it. Next, I put the chopping blade in and chopped it.

After all that was done, the kitchen smelled _devine_! 

After I ran hot water over the bottom of the ice cube tray, the cubes all popped out so nice, I just _had_ to take a photo and share it!



Each cube has 2 Tbsp of ginger, except one. Can you guess which one only has 1 Tbsp???


----------



## CntryBoy777

You do know that ya can grow your own ginger, do ya? My sister grows it as an indoor plant....


----------



## Devonviolet

I tried that when we lived in the condo in PA. That was an epic fail!!!  The only South facing window was a dormer in a cubby, in our upstairs master bedroom.
Come to think of it, back then I didn't realize they irradiated most ginger, that comes into our country. I most likely got some of that, and that could be why it didn't grow well.

Now that you mention it, I think I should try it again.  The next time we go to Dallas, I will buy some more organic ginger & give it a try indoors.  I'm thinking it should grow well in the greenhouse, that we are planning to build, for doing aquaponics, as well.


----------



## Mike CHS

We grew a good stand in pots in South Carolina that we brought here and it just rotted.  I have no idea why but it was 3 year old roots.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> . . . it just rotted.  I have no idea why but it was 3 year old roots.


Wow!  That's too bad!  Did you dig the roots to cook with?  How big (deep & wide) was your pot?


----------



## Mike CHS

It was a 5 gallon pot that had been repotted every spring but something didn't agree with them here,


----------



## farmerjan

Devonviolet said:


> I LOVE ginger!!!
> 
> For a number of reasons, Organic Ginger is better than the "irradiated" version that is sold in our local, Podunk food stores.   Organic anything is hard to find outside a big city. I kinda get the feeling people out in the country don't "get" why you should eat organic and why it costs more.  At least that has been my experience trying to sell it here in my corner of East Texas.
> 
> When we were in Dallas week before last, I bought a whole pound of organic ginger, with the intention of grating it, freezing it in ice cube trays & storing in the freezer, so I don't have to drive to Dallas when I need fresh ginger.
> 
> So, today was the day.  I got my mini Cuisinart food processor out and scrubbed the ginger, with a brush, cut it into pieces, that would fit into the smaller shoot, and started grating it. Next, I put the chopping blade in and chopped it.
> 
> After all that was done, the kitchen smelled _devine_!
> 
> After I ran hot water over the bottom of the ice cube tray, the cubes all popped out so nice, I just _had_ to take a photo and share it!View attachment 39262
> Each cube has 2 Tbsp of ginger, except one. Can you guess which one only has 1 Tbsp???



Bottom right has 1 tbsp in it.


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> Bottom right has 1 tbsp in it.


Very good!


----------



## Devonviolet

Today, DH and I went down to deliver Kefir, whey and 2 pounds of Mozzarella cheese to @Baymule & her sweet DH.

When we got there, Bay had mustard greens simmering on the stove, Cold Water Corn Bread (from homegrown dent corn), and fragrant, smoky, bacon under the broiler.      Everything we ate was homegrown.

M-m-m! I have never sprinkled hot pepper infused vinegar on mustard greens before. It was yummy!  I had never had cold water cornbread before, either. I am definitely going to have to make that soon!  

After we ate, we took a fenceline tour.  DH & Bay walked the pipeline fence, while Bay's DH took me for a ride (in their motorized mule), as I can't walk up & down steep hills, due to nerve pain, following botched foot surgery.

We met at the lowest point, of the property, where the wet weather stream (gully washer) goes through the fence line.  The fenceline all looked very impressive.

Bay was down there yesterday and happily discovered several Huckleberry bushes. So, we got to eat wild Huckleberries!  

She had also found Mulberry and Yaupon trees, and showed those to us.

So, we had good food, and a really nice visit.

On our way to Bay's we stopped by our Pastor's house, to drop off an old (5×7') trailer (that needs a lot of work), that we gave him.  His house is half way betwoon us & Bay. So, when we got to Bay's house, we were pulling our empty 6×12' trailer.

On our way home we stopped at a place that sells metal roofs and siding. They get their hide rolls, of sheet metal. On wood pallets. We have bought their discounted sheets of roofing me to. For $1.69/linear foot.

The last time we got some roofing metal, we picked up as many pallets as we could get in the back of our truck.

Since we had the trailer with us, we decided to stop and see what they had for pallets. It turned out their burn pile had a nice pile of them.

So, this is DH starting to tie them Dow before the trip home.








In addition to this wood, we also threw about thirty 3-5 foot pieces of 2×2's and 2×4's.

So now we will have all that FREE wood for doing projects on the farm!  SCORE!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like ya made the most of your trip and visit....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Maybe ya got enough good stuff to build a hawg hut?


----------



## greybeard

And now, you know what the hated Yaupon looks like. If lucky, you'll never see any again.


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> And now, you know what the hated Yaupon looks like. If lucky, you'll never see any again.


Well, actually, I've been wanting to try making Yaupon tea, from the leaves. It's high in caffeine, and supposed to be tasty.  I read one story about a lady who sells the tea to local restaurants. 

Our retirement funds are dwindling, so I'm trying to find ways to make some extra cash. If I find enough, of it, and it isn't too physically challenging, it might be a way to supplement our monthly income.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Maybe ya got enough good stuff to build a hawg hut?


That's a really good idea!  Now that we have all this wood, the wheels are turning, to figure out the best way to store the wood, when we take the pallets apart, and how we can use the wood. There are endless possibilities!

We already know what our first project will be. We've been wanting to build a couple hay feeders, for the goats. This wood will be perfect for that!     And of course it would be great for building a Hawg Hut, as well!


----------



## Devonviolet

When we first moved here, Alan who owned the 60 acres next to us, used his tractor to push over three big dead trees, that were victims of the recent 3 year drought.

Then , he left the three mangled piles there. Over the last 3 years, those piles have become an eyesore, with weeds growing amongst the dead trunks & branches.

Many times I have driven past the piles, wishing that Alan would have burned the piles, to get rid of those eyesore.

Last spring, the dairy farmer, who leased the land from Alan, baled the winter rye, but, for the first time, didn't plant the sorghum, like he has in the past. So, the field turned into 60 acres of weeds.

About a month ago, we noticed that Alan's 85 year old father was using an old Fordson tractor & brush hog to mow the weeds.  It was painstakingly slow and he finally gave up after doing 1/3 of it in 3 days.

Then last week, we saw a young man using a big newer tractor, to plow the field.  We thought the dairy farmer was getting ready to plant winter rye. 

But, this morning DH called to me to look out the back window.  Someone had set the pile closest to us on fire.  





As we watched, we noticed that the second pile was burning. Then the third pile.     Then we saw a farm truck that we think belongs to a different dairy farmer, Mark, who leases the 160 acres across from us, to run his heifers and bulls on.  The guy driving the truck was moving up & down the road  between the piles - apparently monitoring the fires - which is a good thing. 








Now they brought a tractor, with a bucket, and are pushing the  piles around, to encourage them to finish burning.




So, since no one bothers to check with us,   We are thinking maybe Mark is now leasing the 60 acres next to us, and is finally getting rid of the dead trees, to make that area useable again, for growing hay, for his cows.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yay - nice to have that done!


----------



## Devonviolet

Devonviolet said:


> We are thinking maybe Mark is now leasing the 60 acres next to us, and is finally getting rid of the dead trees, to make that area


Nope!  I texted Mark & asked if he was working the field. He said "No". Thought it might be Alan.

I have a phone number for Alan. But, he doesn't ever answer. I think its his home phone & he isn't home much.

A an leases a lot of their land out. So, I'm thinking maybe Arnie is working the land again, after all.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The bottom line is the piles and weeds are Gone....irregardless of who it is.........haven't ya heard the old sayin'?.....never look a Gift horse in the mouth.....


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, it turns out it is Alan's father who is _finally_ getting the dead trees & weeds.  Arnie had brought his big tractor & ploughed the field last week.

He came back with the tractor, to start pushing the sunburned wood to the middle of the piles.

When I saw him on the tractor again, I asked DH to walk over & ask what's up.  He said he decided the dead trees had dried out enough, that it would burn well.  The plan is to now ask Arnie to disc the area before he plants his winter crop.

So, after DH talked to Alan's dat, he went further down the road & was working in another area.  Shortly after that I started to notice smoke rising up, in the grass area between the burn pile & the road.
After a while, the smoking grass area got bigger & it didn't appear the guys on tractors were aware that the grass was burning, And moving in our direction. 

I was starting to get worried, so I suggested that DH & I fill some 5 gallon buckets with water and take that and some shovels, to put the fire out.

While he was getting the shovels out, I saw our neighbor drive down the road - right by the burning grass.

So, I called him & asked if I was right about the grass burning. He said it was burning & spreading quite rapidly. He was going to drive by without stopping.

So, I asked him to talk to one of the tractor drivers.  So he did. It turned out they weren't aware the grass was burning. So he took the tractor and dragged the blade, to stop the grass fire.


----------



## Baymule

DV, it was _hot_ water cornbread!  As in boiling hot! 
Recipe;
Cornmeal
Boiling water 
Salt

Put cornmeal in a bowl, as much as you want. Add a dash of salt, then pour boiling water in, stir, add enough to make a paste. Too much and you'll have soupy slop. Make into patties and fry in hot oil.

I have two types of corn that makes good cornmeal, I'll be happy to share with you. What you had yesterday was Hastings Prolific White Dent Corn. I also have Painted Mountain corn. 

The look on your DH's face when he bit into that home raised, home smoked bacon was priceless. His eyes closed, he savored that bacon, his face spread into a smile of pure bliss. Now what I wanna know, is how can he say NO to a pig?


----------



## Mini Horses

Some excitement for sure but, turned out ok it seems.  Mess cleaned up, land plowed, new crops will be planted.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Put cornmeal in a bowl, as much as you want. Add a dash of salt, then pour boiling water in, stir, add enough to make a paste. Too much and you'll have soupy slop. Make into patties and fry in hot oil.


Heck, I could do that! We have cornmeal, DD1 makes tortillas with it. 

@Devonviolet Seems those pyromaniacs should pay a bit more attention to what they are doing


----------



## Baymule

You can add sugar instead of salt for a sweet taste. You can add chopped onion or jalapeno.


----------



## greybeard

Have had hot water cornbread lots of times. Mother made it frequently, tho I have to add it was probably cooked in lard or bacon drippings which would play havoc in today's health world.
Closest thing I can describe it as is a big flat 1/2-3/4" thick hushpuppy. I've seen some people try to cook them and they come out too flat, like a cornbread pancake, which I didn't care for at all. I think they add too much flour to the mix. 







(I'd probably cut the flour back a bit on the above recipe)


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> I've seen some people try to cook them and they come out too flat, like a cornbread pancake, which I didn't care for at all. I think they add too much flour to the mix.


Wouldn't more flour make them LESS flat?


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Seems those pyromaniacs should pay a bit more attention to what they are doing


Yeah!  I'll say!  I kept going to the back window, to check the burn piles.  As expected, when it got dark out, I could see embers at the base of the piles.

Just before it got totally dark out, I could see what looked like smoke right at the edge of the road, on the burn pile closest to us.   

So, DH & I got in the truck & drove down the road. I took the high power spot light & sat in the passenger seat. As we drove back toward the house, I shown the spotlight on the piles. A couple of the trees had huge root balls & trunks.  It turned out I must have been seeing smoke from the back of the pile, as the grass was not burning.

The 2nd pile from us is the one that the grass caught on fire.  The grass burned right to the edge of road and extended a good 400-500 feet along the road! 

On the remaining 4 piles, you could see that the guy on the tractor had gone around the piles & dragged the blade to expose dirt, so the grass couldn't burn.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Wouldn't more flour make them LESS flat?


Maybe _flour_ is the problem. If you look at @Baymule's recipe, it only has 3 ingredients:
Cornmeal
Hot water
Salt

Bay's didn't have any flour and they were perfect!

It looks like in @greybeard's photo, that those corn patties were made with fine ground cornmeal. However, Bay's corn patties were made with a course ground corn.  Since I don't have any home grown dent corn this year, Bay said that I could use _Lamb's _cornmeal, which is also course ground, and which I just happen to have in my pantry!  

Lamb's Cornmeal is produced here in Texas, so I'm not sure if y'all can get it in other parts of the country. But if not I would think there are other brands of course ground cornmeal,

@Bruce, I can't say for sure, but I believe corn tortillas are made with Masa Harina, which is made from corn that is soaked in lime, dried and then ground to a fine flour.

One of the best things about Bay's corn patties, was the course texture, which created a crisp, crunchy outside when fried.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, from your description I don't think the corn flour we have would be appropriate as I think it is pretty fine.

I see Lamb's has a website (what big company doesn't?) and you can get 2 pounds of the course grind for  $2.50. CHEAP. Maybe cornmeal always is, wife and DD buy it from NutsOnline so I don't pay attention. I bet the shipping costs as much or more than the cornmeal unless you live near a H-E-B. Of course you can't see the shipping cost until you check out, which means AFTER you type in all your info (which I didn't). Their store locator doesn't work.  I see you can get it on Amazon, four 2# bags for $23.96 + $7.99 shipping. Quite the ripoff charging 2.5 times the price on Lamb's site and STILL charging $8 shipping. I bet I know a few people who would pick it up and ship it cheaper if I asked nice (not that I'm planning to ask just at the moment).


Lamb's has quite a few recipes on their site. Some distinctly "southern" like Black Eyed Pea Cornbread and Jalepeño Crawfish. I don't think you'll find either of those in a New England cook book.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw, and there isn't any Clam chowder in our cookbook either....


----------



## Bruce

But you have gumbo and that is just as good


----------



## Baymule

Lamb's cornmeal is made with the whole kernel of corn. Regular cornmeal is only the outer part of the corn, the yellow part. Tasteless.


----------



## Baymule

When I lived in Baytown, practically on Trinity Bay and the Gulf of Mexico, I could get fresh oysters in burlap bags. I sure did make some oyster chowder! The recipe went sorta like this.....one oyster for the pot, one for me.....slurp.....one for the pot, one for me......and so on 

I also make a darn good pot of gumbo.


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> Lamb's has quite a few recipes on their site. Some distinctly "southern" like Black Eyed Pea Cornbread and Jalepeño Crawfish. I don't think you'll find either of those in a New England cook book.



I have lived my whole life in the south and have never heard of either one of those.  But I have some Cajun friends who would probably like the Jalapeno crawfish.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The only shellfish that I eat is crab and shrimp...and I can eat my share of either, but clams, mussels, oysters, or scallops don't cross my lips.........I get the willeys just thinking about em.


----------



## Latestarter

Not big on raw shellfish (or fish - sushi), but love most of em steamed or deep fried, primarily clams. Nothing so sweet as a big ole' clam with belly all breaded up and deep fried with a little tartar sauce   Love steamed clams too, drenched with melted butter  Love lobster & shrimp, and will eat crab legs (if forced) but will not touch a blue crab or meat from one. I got ptomaine poisoning from blue crab and since then, can't/wont go there. Having spent most of mu life along the east coast from Maine to FL, I got spoiled with fresh seafood. Not so easy to get here where I am in TX. Could drive 6-8 hours south to Galveston or New Orleans I guess...


----------



## greybeard

There are several places I can get freshly ground cornmeal..ground right in front of you from the whole kernel and as coarse as ya want it. Or, you can grind your own with a coffee grinder, and I've seen some vids of people that did it with a common kitchen blender.
Lots of people make cornmeal from uncooked popcorn.


----------



## greybeard

I always thought when people from the Deep South mentioned shellfish, they were talking about turtles..


----------



## babsbag

Love me some good Scallops but you can keep the oysters. You can keep clams too unless they are in chowder.


----------



## Devonviolet

I love seafood, especially lobster & shrimp. We don't eat it often, though, because of the questionable waters they live in. For sure we don't eat "farm raised" fish!  I will only buy fresh or canned fish, if it says it is from northern (cold) waters, like Alaska, Nova Scotia or Norway, as those waters tend to be less contaminated.  For sure we never buy fish from Japan, Viet Nam or Taiwan. I could be wrong,   But that's the way we do it.

For sure I can't bring myself to eat raw oysters (from anywhere)!  They are just too slimy!


----------



## greybeard

Average lifespan, coupled with quality of life during that lifespan:
USA: 69.1 yrs (#36 in the world)
Thailand:  66.8 yrs (#59 in the world) 
Japan: 74.9 yrs (#1 in the world) 
Vietnam: 66.1 yrs. (#65 in the world)
With the exception of Japan, not much difference.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Maybe the folks from Japan don't eat stuff from Japan, lol!


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> Average lifespan, coupled with quality of life during that lifespan:
> USA: 69.1 yrs (#36 in the world)
> Thailand:  66.8 yrs (#59 in the world)
> Japan: 74.9 yrs (#1 in the world)
> Vietnam: 66.1 yrs. (#65 in the world)
> With the exception of Japan, not much difference.


You may be right, Greybeard.     However, I wonder if those stats were figured before or after the Fukushima meltdown/leak and subsequent leak into ocean waters. Studies have shown that cesium & Strontium 90 continue to remain high, especially in the seas around Japan. The latent period for carcinogenesis (specifically cancers caused by radiation) is 5-80 years.

So, it seems not enough time has passed to determine if nuclear waste, in fishing grounds, have changed life expectancy.  Granted, life expectancy rates are determined by multiple factors - seafood consumed being only one of those.

However, I personally, don't want to take a chance, that the statistics will change in the next generation or two.


----------



## greybeard

Outside conspiracy theory blogs, is there any verifiable evidence that  any imported fish from the pacific fisheries  have any ionizing radiation?
Cesium 134 or cesium 137?

The minimum detectable levels are stated to be somewhere around ∼2 Bq kgˉ1 and that's way below background for any of the radionuculides from Fukishima (or anywhere else).

I spent nearly 3 years as a radiation safety officer with a company that cleaned up radioactive sites in Texas, Ok, and La and am pretty familiar with radiation. There are places here in Texas, where the natural radiation background level is far higher than what has been detected in pacific waters or cores. Texas has about 300 million lbs of Uranium reserves according to USGS


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, I don't consider myself knowledgeable enough to debate the issue. But, I have read articles, by scientists, that say high levels of the five deadliest forms of radiation leaked from the Fukushima reactor, are highly carcinogenic.

Here is a small portion of one such article, just published this year, by Dr. Helen Caldicutt:

_No dose of radiation is safe. Each dose received by the body is cumulative and adds to the risk of developing malignancy or genetic disease._

_This accident is enormous in its medical implications. It will induce an epidemic of cancer as people inhale the radioactive elements, eat radioactive food and drink radioactive beverages._

Like I said, I am not knowledgeable enough, to debate the issue. However I have read enough articles (blogs excluded, I don't read those) to feel confident in our decision to not eat food produced in the vicinity of Asian ocean waters. What others do, is their choice, and fine with me.


----------



## Devonviolet

We have a 1/2 mile stretch of road that leads back to our tiny country church, that was started back in the middle of the 19th century. The graveyard there is on the historical registry of Texas.

Anyway, we drive on the road, that ends in the church parking lot, several times a week.  Just about every time we do, there is at least one or two Roadrunner birds.  They are SO cool!

The other day, we saw FOUR Roadrunners at the same time!  


This time I got my phone out & was able to get some photos.  










 Usually, when we drive down the road, the birds runs into the roadside scrub, and disappear.  Since I already had my camera out, I stopped when I got to where the Roadrunner went. It turned out it had stopped to watch the truck go by. So, I rolled the window down & got this amazing shot!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Those are some good pics!!....I just love nature and observing animals in their habitat. Creation has always astounded me and it is mind-blowing the detail that went into each design......


----------



## greybeard

I am somewhat fairly familiar with Dr. Caldicott. Read her book on nuclear weapons proliferation. She's made quite name for herself and a 7 figure income selling books and thru speaking engagements.
She's also quite the admirer of recently deceased fidel castro according to her own words. 
A good gig, if ya can get it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Amen, CntryBoy!!!  I totally agree!

I am an artist, and now that I have pretty bad hand tremors, I can't draw or paint. So, I take photos instead. My best shots, with my phone, are when I can rest my hand or phone on something. Two hands are better than one. My very best shots are with my Nikon CoolPix on a tripod. 

I love taking photos of nature, and consider some of my shots, to be art. When we lived in PA, we used to go to Washington DC, I always made sure we had time to go to the National Arboretum. The gardens & plants there are amazing!  I ended up with some great photos.

I was just looking at some of them recently, and am thinking of getting them printed, in large format, and framing them to sell.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> The only shellfish that I eat is crab and shrimp...and I can eat my share of either, but clams, mussels, oysters, or scallops don't cross my lips.........I get the willeys just thinking about em.


So if it doesn't have legs, it won't be on your plate.


----------



## Mini Horses

Devonviolet, how's the turkey hen, Edith?     I haven't seen her mentioned since the egg sitting fiasco.  She still around?

A flock of wild turkeys crossed the road in front of me the other day ... sleek and dark not fluffy & big ... but, brought her to mind.   I'm still thinking I may grow a few out next Spring, most for freezer but hope to get a pair to raise & let hatch eggs.   I have a hut and big pen that I'd like to use for them.  Plus a friend & her sister will help with butcher day in exchange for turkey.


----------



## Devonviolet

Edith is doing fine.  

She didn't eat a lot when she was setting on the nest, which had us concerned. But, once she was off the nest, her appetite was voracious!  DH thought it was fun to give me a small cup of scratch, to feed her, after I finished milking. That was fine, until I didn't to that. Where ever I went, she was right at my feet, looking for her cup of scratch!  So I had to put a stop to that!

Shortly after she got off the nest & started eating again, she started molting & looked a bit moth eaten.  Here she is trying to look purdy, so I would feed her some scratch.




Here she is outside the duckling pen, keeping an eye on me, hoping I might have a cup of food for her.



Originally, Edith was supposed to go to freezer camp. But she has become a pet. So she is safe.

However one of these days, I would like to get some turkey pouts & raise them for food. Our local farm stores (Atwoods & Tractor Supply), sell turkey poults. Buying them there, I can buy 5 or 6, and I wouldn't have to pay shipping fees. So, I'm thinking next Spring, I might just get some turkey poults too.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe she figures you'll feel sorry for her looking like that and give her a bit extra. Though, I suppose, scratch isn't the high protein feather builder. But we do need our treats don't we!


----------



## Mini Horses

We have to designate them as freezer bound, or like Edith, they become huge pets.     In years past I have raised a couple & butchered.   Being 30-35# it's a bit more than a chicken to handle.   Plus, if several to do it's a big job.    I feel good with these two ladies as they WILL/DO butchering of chickens & ducks. They just have no space for turkeys.  I do.  It will work nicely.

This has also opened the door to some broilers for the freezer, since I won't have to work harvest day alone.  That has always been one reason I hesitated on more than the usual excess roo.

The year I had those two big toms ready & planned for Thanksgiving dinner, the thought hit me that they may be tough.  So, I ALSO bought & cooked another.     Talk about a big meal!!   The one I raised was tender, moist & tasty!  #2 was used at Christmas...with no "backup" purchased.

Thanks for the Edith update!

Hey, I got a magazine with an elderberry pie recipe yesterday.  Though of you........and your big score on those.


----------



## Bruce

I can't imagine I would know what to do with a 30#-35# turkey! I get a small one, like 12#-15# at most from a relatively local place. If I were to raise turkeys they would have to go young or be one of the smaller breeds .... and still maybe go young


----------



## Mini Horses

I didn't quite know what to do with that size either!  But that was almost 50 yrs ago & I know better than to let them get that size now.   Back then, I was "waiting" for the holiday to kill.

Yep, any now would be done to result in 15ish finished to freezer.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> I suppose, scratch isn't the high protein feather builder. But we do need our treats don't we!


We eventually went to a scoop of the higher protein fermented feed that we give them. She seemed to like that even more than the scratch.



Mini Horses said:


> We have to designate them as freezer bound, or like Edith, they become huge pets.


Isn't _that_ the truth?!?!

Edith originally didn't have a name, because she was going in the freezer. Then, when DD found out, she named her so we wouldn't butcher her. So, DH got around that by pretending he misheard, and started calling her "Eat-it"!  

But, Eat-It's name got changed to Edith and she became a pet, when the stinker started following us around & cuddling up to our legs/feet, when we were out in the yard. She was so darn cute, we couldn't resist, and got won over by her charm & personality.  



Mini Horses said:


> I got a magazine with an elderberry pie recipe yesterday. Though of you........and your big score on those.


Oooooh! I would love to have that recipe! That sounds good!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> I can't imagine I would know what to do with a 30#-35# turkey


Yeah!  That's one BIG turkey!!!    I'm not sure I would want to cook one that big either.  However, we would for sure be able to find ways to use all that meat!   I would probably pressure can about ten jars of it, as well as 5 or so jars of turkey soup, make turkey jerky with some, make bone broth with the carcass, strain & can in pint jars, and then just freeze the rest. That much meat would go a LONG way for the two of us!  



Mini Horses said:


> Yep, any now would be done to result in 15ish finished to freezer.


  Fifteen pounds is a good weight. But, I would be tempted to let it go to, maybe 20 pounds, and save the meat, as I mentioned above.


----------



## Bruce

Works for YOU all! The only time anyone of my family (other than me) will eat turkey is Thanksgiving and fresh leftovers shortly thereafter. Can't make soup stock, DD1 is vegetarian.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Your little khakis are sure looking Good....
Having some, they have really won me over and as long as I can get around I will always have some...the rouens are fine too, but the khakis are by far my favorites....


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm with Devonviolet -- I like a 20# bird & use it if planned ahead.  Well, any meat that size is planned, right?   Dressed out the bird that size is in the 25-28# range.


This came from my Grit magazine  Nov/Dec'17

Elderberry Pie
by Jo Ann Gardner

4 tablespoons flour
1 cup sugar, or to taste
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 Cup milk, divided
1 Cup elderberry juice
1 egg, separated
9" pie shell, unbaked

1.  Preheat oven, 350 F
2.  Large bowl, combine flour, sugar & salt.
     Stir in enough milk to make a paste.
3.  In saucepan, bring elderberry juice to boil
     Stir paste into hot juice.  Simmer, stirring often to
     prevent lumps.   Remove from heat & stir in
     remaining milk to cool mixture.  Stir in egg yolk.
4.  In bowl, beat egg white until stiff.  Fold in juice
     mixture.  Pour into pie shell & bake about 30 min.


There you go......


----------



## Bruce

No actual elderberries in the pie?? I've never seen one, maybe they are all "seed" and not something one would want to eat as a "unit"?


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Elderberry Pie
> by Jo Ann Gardner


Thanks, Mini!  That looks yummy!  I will be making Elderberry Syrup (of the medicinal variety) to give as Christmas gifts, in Ikea wire bail bottles. When I do, I will have to save out some pint jars of juice.  Since I have a pressure canned, I will do several so I can fill the canner.



Mini Horses said:


> Dressed out the bird that size is in the 25-28# range.


Those numbers don't seem to work, with a 20 pound bird.   Did you mean 15-18# range???



Bruce said:


> No actual elderberries in the pie?? I've never seen one, maybe they are all "seed" and not something one would want to eat as a "unit"?


Yes. Right on both counts. Proportionately big, toxic seeds. Best to cook & squeeze juice out.


----------



## Latestarter

I think she was referring to her 35# bird netted out ~20# carcass?  Which sounds about right to me. I've heard/read stories about folks who got spring poults not realizing how big they get and how fast they grow. By the time Thanksgiving came around they had 50+ pound birds to deal with  What some folks said they did was halve the bird and cook 1 half and save the other half for later. I guess most normal sized home ovens aren't big enough to cook a 50+ pound turkey (35-40# carcass weight)... They said the best time to start poults for Thanksgiving is late July, by butcher time they should be 20-25 pounds live weight (large breeds) depending on breed of course. 

When I had kids at home and used to have family/friends over for holiday meals I would cook the largest frozen turkey I could find which was normally in the 22-24 pound range. Even with 8-10 adults and numerous kids, there was still leftovers for a couple of turkey meals. Now that it's just me, I find that a 12-14 pound bird works just about perfect. I eat turkey for 3 days, and so does Mel, none goes to waste, and I'm about "done" with turkey when I'm done. Couple months later, the urge will strike again.

Since many times you can find free small turkey offers around Thanksgiving (buy $50 worth of groceries, get a free 12-16# bird etc.) I try to get a couple of those while buying other needed grocery stocks over several days in whatever the minimum purchase amount is. Also, turkeys are the cheapest price right before Thanksgiving so I always try to stock 4-5 birds in my freezer (one way or another) to have for throughout the year.

Edith is a sweetie... even to strangers (like I once was)...


----------



## babsbag

I was going to raise turkeys this year for Thanksgiving but I keep thinking about Blackhead and knowing that turkeys are very susceptible and that chickens are the carrier made me hesitant. No one can tell me how prevalent it is in our area and I really don't need the turkeys to get sick so I never followed through with my plans.


----------



## Latestarter

I understand your concern, but if you never try, you'll never know... Why not buy a couple of poults if you can find some and give it a go. Worst case, they develop blackhead and then you know. Best case, you have some nice birds for the freezer by the end of the year and will know you're good to go for next year.   Or maybe if you luck into a hen & tom, you can keep them through spring and hopefully they'll breed/brood and you'll have your own poults.


----------



## babsbag

I would love to raise turkeys on a small scale, they are beautiful ugly birds in there own way. We used to have a lot of wild ones but with my dogs and fencing they have moved elsewhere; they used to roost in some of the big pines trees at night. I always liked the fact that they helped with snake control. 

@Devonviolet I was talking to a USDA vet today about pasteurized milk and your allergy and his suspicion is that it is something in the milk that the goats eat and that heating the milk changes the structure of that protein. He thinks that you will find that it is seasonal change. Interesting theory.


----------



## Mini Horses

Latestarter you are right, I was referring to those huge toms live weight & dressed.    Like you, I often buy smaller birds for myself, or just breast meat.   But when I cook large ones  -- cheap meat @ Thanksgiving time -- I do make & freeze soups, casseroles, etc.   Love to "heat & eat" after a long work day.

So, now I need to worry about a disease between chickens & turkeys???  Geesh, will need to look this up.  Well, I have until Spring to do that --LOL -- holidays will let me get a couple for the freezer for winter way sooner.  Spring is a long way off.

Right now I have to research the horn on my truck -- which isn't working and fuse is fine.   Plus the blinkers/flashers won't work on the car -- somewhere there's something in the lines, some cluster thingy.          I'll get it done!


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> I was going to raise turkeys this year for Thanksgiving but I keep thinking about Blackhead and knowing that turkeys are very susceptible and that chickens are the carrier made me hesitant.


Is there any way to test the chicken flock to see if they are carriers?



Latestarter said:


> I eat turkey for 3 days, and so does Mel, none goes to waste, and I'm about "done" with turkey when I'm done.


You'll need to get a bigger bird if you get an assistant for Mel.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> I was talking to a USDA vet today about pasteurized milk and your allergy and his suspicion is that it is something in the milk that the goats eat and that heating the milk changes the structure of that protein. He thinks that you will find that it is seasonal change. Interesting theory.


Yes, it IS an interesting theory!  And it could be a good one.  I do know that Now that I'm not pasteurizing our milk, I no longer get phlegm in my throat!   

Actually, I've been wondering . . . if the girls eating Poison Ivy, helps give immunities & make a person less likely to get a rash from touching Poison Ivy, then what about the girls eating other plants?  I have multiple allergies
  - mostly to grass & tree polled.  I wonder if they eat the grass & tree leaves, if it will lessen my Spring allergies????


----------



## Bruce

Serious positive there @Devonviolet! Plus, less work


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Serious positive there @Devonviolet! Plus, less work


Man, you've got THAT right!  I was starting to think I was going to have to sell my girls.  

You're also right about less work! I was getting to the point I didn't want to do it, because by the time I finished standing at the stove, to pasteurized the milk, I didn't have the energy to get other projects done!


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Works for YOU all! The only time anyone of my family (other than me) will eat turkey is Thanksgiving and fresh leftovers shortly thereafter. Can't make soup stock, DD1 is vegetarian.



I would still make it.  She doesn't have to eat it and you would get some very good healthy stock for a  winter soup.  You do eat meat so a few containers in the freezer would provide for some other meals for you.  Not trying to be mean, but there is no reason why you can't have some even if she doesn't eat meat.


----------



## babsbag

If you go back to pasteurizing milk I would invest in a home pasteurizer, look for a used one on eBay. Put the milk in and walk away until it buzzes, much easier. And yes, I would think that the goats eating other grasses and weeds would help with allergies but the naysayers claim that there is no way their milk helps with poison oak sensitivity but I am sure that it does. I don't drink much milk anymore (calories) and my poison oak is getting worse again. More than a coincidence.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yesterday, DH took down the welded wire fencing and posts between the sideyard and backyard.  That is, except for the corner post, one of the gate posts and the post next to the house. The previous owner set those posts in concrete, so they were hard to get out of our rock hard clay.

I suggested digging out the topsoil & pouring water around the posts, to soften the clay and make it easier to get the posts out.  That worked for the corner post. But the one by the house had a bigger chunk of concrete. So, he poured more water & left it for today. The Pekins were SO excited when the found the mud to slosh their beaks in!     This shot was taken from the back porch, looking down.




For the life of me, I can't figure out what they get out of eating mud!  

Next DH went to digging around the 10' gatepost. At first all the birds gathered 'round, to help (dig bugs, that is). But I didn't get my camera fast enough. Here, are the last few hangers on...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ducks sift, filter, and seine the mud for tiny insects, worms, slugs, snails, and insect larva and eggs....also, some plant roots. That is why they muddy the water, because they are draining the undesired dirt from what is containd in the bill full of dirt, mud, or whatever....they are not actually eating the dirt, but sifting it....


----------



## Devonviolet

The weather did the trick, for loosening the posts. However the posts didn't come out easily.  This morning, DH tried his darndest, to get the gate post out




But, between the 20 pounds of concrete, and the weight of the 10'x5" post, he just couldnt get it out of the hole.  So, I went out to help.

We wrapped a chain around the post & hooked it to the post puller. DH kept the post verticals, while I pushed down on the puller.  As the post came out, we moved the hook down the chain & pushed down the lever again. Eventually, we worked the post out of the ground.




DH hit the concrete, that was around the post, with the sledge hammer & broke it into smaller pieces, which he put back into the hole before he filled it with dirt.


----------



## Mike CHS

Sometimes it takes longer to take them out than it does to put them in.


----------



## Latestarter

That's pretty much a sure thing when that much concrete is used...


----------



## Baymule

Don't cha just LOVE  your T-post puller??  It sure makes life on the farm easier!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Don't cha just LOVE  your T-post puller??  It sure makes life on the farm easier!


Absolutely!  If we hadn't had that T-post puller, we would have ended up digging down to within a few inches of the bottom of the concrete, to be able to loosen the concrete enough to get it out.


----------



## Bruce

Or find a friend with a tractor with FEL or backhoe to pull it out


----------



## Baymule

I drove T-posts in spring of 2015 when it was wet, then tried to pull them out that fall WITH a tractor and FEL. Each one took over an hour and some had to be watered and left to set over night. That soft sand turned to dry, hard, sandstone! I love the T-post puller, it is easy, quick and it works. I haven't tried it on any that are as bad as what I described above, but it is a great tool to have.


----------



## Bruce

I agree, and I have one


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have a tractor jack that works pretty good too...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Something that I came across that may interest ya...the khaki campbell ducks are tenacious on slug eggs in the soil, so ya should notice them going after the dirt more readily than your Pekins....and a whole lot less slugs around your area and garden when they get out and about there....


----------



## babsbag

I have a t-post puller which I like, I won't say love, but it can be a literally pain when it slips...

Years back when we lived in the city we wanted to remove a post that had been for a clothesline prior to us buying the house. We dug, we pulled, we dug some more and pulled some more. We had no tractor and with zero foot lot lines wouldn't have mattered if we did, so we dug some more. Finally DH got a chain and some rope, about 40' of rope and tied it to the hitch on our truck which was as close as we could get to the post. He had about 40' to drive before he would be in the street and it took almost that much to yank that dang post out of the ground. It ended up being in concrete, which we knew, but it looked like a carrot and close to 3' long...all of that for a clothesline, they must have had some heavy clothes.


----------



## Devonviolet

DH & I were just talking & the topic of fire ant control came up. I just wanted to give a shout out to @Baymule for her suggestion to exchange shovelsful, of fire ant hills - IOW starting _Ant Wars_. IT WORKS!!!  

DH kept buying ant poison, and it bothered me every time I saw him walking around the yard with the poison, sprinkling it on the hills.    But, the fire ants never really went away.  

I asked him to try the ant wars, but he didn't think it would work. One day I kinda had a hissy fit over ant poison being used where chickens could get it.    And asked AGAIN if he would put the poison away and try the ant war method.

So, DH agreed & got the shovel out.  He has been doing it for about a month now, and says it really is getting rid of the fire ants!    So, thanks a million Bay!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> khaki campbell ducks are tenacious on slug eggs in the soil


That's really cool beans!   We have lots of other annoying bugs around here. But, slugs isn't one, that I have noticed here in East Texas.  I have dealt with them, in other places, that I have lived (they THRIVED in Southern CA!!!) But, not here.


----------



## Baymule

I am glad that the fire ant wars worked for you. My Daddy hated fire ants and did everything from poison to gasoline to boiling water to scoops of ants from one hill mixed with ants of another ant hill. Foreign ants are attacked, the invader ants attack, and they kill each other.


----------



## greybeard

I got rid of every fireant mound on this place in 24 hours and there were hundreds of them.


----------



## Bruce

And Ant Wars are ecologically safe!


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> I got rid of every fireant mound on this place in 24 hours and there were hundreds of them.


What did you use?


----------



## Latestarter

What ^^ she said/asked. I am not above chemical warfare. I've bought the fire ant killer particles and it kills part of the nest then they move it and pop back up next door.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like you need to do the "mix and match" ant hill thing @Latestarter


----------



## Mike CHS

greybeard said:


> I got rid of every fireant mound on this place in 24 hours and there were hundreds of them.



I would like the 'how-to' on that one.  Actually I think we all would.


----------



## Bruce

I would only be interested for the sake of learning new things. No fahr aints here.


----------



## greybeard

Mother nature's 100% all natural, biodegradable, certified organic, renewable resourced, chemical free, gluten free,  (insert all the other absolutely politically correct terms along with all the other new age buzz words here)...water.  Lots and lots and lots of pure, right from the sky water. 3-7 feet of it everywhere. 
BYH should be so proud of me for choosing such a radical way of turning mounds into just a little depression in the ground..  
 There's not an active fire ant mound anywhere on this 124 acres today and I've been over every inch of it since the last of August..


(of course, every year about this time, fire ant mounds in my region all but disappear anyway due to temperature changes, but it's my story and I'm stickin with it. Beats the heck out of renting anteaters for $150/day)


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have busted into a mound just before sundown on a really cold day....they are slowed from the temps and can't remove or gather and protect the queen and eggs....I can't say it killed them all, but it sure keeps the numbers down....and we have found out that the ducks will devour a mound....


----------



## farmerjan

greybeard said:


> Mother nature's 100% all natural, biodegradable, certified organic, renewable resourced, chemical free, gluten free,  (insert all the other absolutely politically correct with all the other new age buzz words here)...water.  Lots and lots and lots of pure, right from the sky water. 3-7 feet of it everywhere.
> BYH should be so proud of me for choosing such a radical way of turning mounds into just a little depression in the ground..  View attachment 39487 There's not an active fire ant mound anywhere on this 124 acres today and I've been over every inch of it since the last of August..
> 
> 
> (of course, every year about this time, fire ant mounds in my region all but disappear anyway due to temperature changes, but it's my story and I'm stickin with it. Beats the heck out of renting anteaters for $150/day)



Yep, nothing like a "little" water to drown them out.  God bless you for finding something positive out of the flooding!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

greybeard said:


> Mother nature's 100% all natural, biodegradable, certified organic, renewable resourced, chemical free, gluten free,  (insert all the other absolutely politically correct with all the other new age buzz words here)...water.  Lots and lots and lots of pure, right from the sky water. 3-7 feet of it everywhere.
> BYH should be so proud of me for choosing such a radical way of turning mounds into just a little depression in the ground..  View attachment 39487 There's not an active fire ant mound anywhere on this 124 acres today and I've been over every inch of it since the last of August..
> 
> 
> (of course, every year about this time, fire ant mounds in my region all but disappear anyway due to temperature changes, but it's my story and I'm stickin with it. Beats the heck out of renting anteaters for $150/day)



Yep, nothing like a "little" water to drown them out.  God bless you for finding something positive out of the flooding!!!!


----------



## greybeard

I doubt they drowned. They rafted up as the water rose then got swept away down stream. I suspect the shoreline of Lake Houston is covered in thousands of new mounds now.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> .I can't say it killed them all, but it sure keeps the numbers down....and we have found out that the ducks will devour a mound....


Unfortunately, in nature, fowl can't keep them under control. It's the other way around for the most part. Fire ants are one of the reasons there aren't many quail around any more. The ants reduce the bob white numbers 2 ways. Indirectly, by reducing the number of invertebrate species the quail traditionally fed on, and directly by attacking the young in the nest.


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> Mother nature's 100% all natural, biodegradable, certified organic, renewable resourced, chemical free, gluten free,  (insert all the other absolutely politically correct terms along with all the other new age buzz words here)...water.  Lots and lots and lots of pure, right from the sky water. 3-7 feet of it everywhere.
> BYH should be so proud of me for choosing such a radical way of turning mounds into just a little depression in the ground..  View attachment 39487 There's not an active fire ant mound anywhere on this 124 acres today and I've been over every inch of it since the last of August..
> 
> 
> (of course, every year about this time, fire ant mounds in my region all but disappear anyway due to temperature changes, but it's my story and I'm stickin with it. Beats the heck out of renting anteaters for $150/day)


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, after a lot of discussion and inner struggles. DH and I decided that it was time to take Woody & Linden to the butcher.  We couldn't afford to keep them as pets, can't keep paying to feed them and no one, around here, wants to pay what we have in them.  As dear Baymule told me, "Baby goats are just as cute as baby lambs. You just can't keep em all." And I said, "That's what we keep telling ourselves". Maybe, eventually, we will actually believe it.

So, today was the first available appointment, on the butcher's schedule. After we fed the animals and I cleaned up after milking, we loaded the kids in the back of the truck and drove to the butcher, 40 minutes away.

The butcher was standing there when I opened the back of the truck.  He breathed in and smiled. "M-m-m-m, they smell clean!  I can always tell how animals are cared for, by the way they smell. I can tell you have healthy animals."  That made me feel really good!

We put the boys in an outside pen, next to some pigs that had just been dropped off, and went inside to arrange the details. It will cost $90, for processing, butchering, vacuum sealing and freezing.  The meat will be ready in about two weeks.  They will call us when it is ready.

When we left, the boys were calmly eating some cedar that was hanging through the wire fence.  We took a cup of feed along, for them to put on the ground, so the boys would be happily eating, and calm, when the time came.

The pigs, that were in the larger pen, were very similar to the two, that @Baymule has. In fact they had the same, big, pretty, notched ears, and there was a white one, like Bay's female.  I asked the butcher how much meat we might expect to get, from a pig that size, and he said about 150 - 175 pounds. When DH heard that, he started thinking it might be okay to get one of Bay's feeder pigs.  He only concern is us being able to get a pen put together, to keep it in.

So, by now, the deed is done, and we can't change it. It's time to move ahead with caring for the remaining animals.  We put Angelica with the girls yesterday, and after watching the dynamics, of the girls interacting, we are assured that they will be fine together.  Angelica didn't even try to nurse off Ruby. DH did have to stand between Ruby and Angelica at mealtime, though, as Ruby wanted to eat her own food AND Angelica's food.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Is that $90 per animal or for both? I know it has to be bittersweet, but it is just like the chickens....you have provided for them, and now they will provide for you. Taking them to be done....ya will never know which is which, so it'll be just bringing home goat meat from a butcher....


----------



## babsbag

The first ones are the hardest. I don't name the ones going to freezer camp and I try to ignore them, not sure that it really helps.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> The first ones are the hardest. I don't name the ones going to freezer camp and I try to ignore them, not sure that it really helps.


Yes, our first chicken was very hard to eat. But, I knew I had to get used to the idea, 'cause that's why we were doing all this . . . To produce our own food.

I learned my lesson with these two.  Won't be naming them from now on. Toward the end, I started calling Woody, Brisket.  It helped a little, but not really. Too much, too little, too late.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Is that $90 per animal or for both? I know it has to be bittersweet, but it is just like the chickens....you have provided for them, and now they will provide for you. Taking them to be done....ya will never know which is which, so it'll be just bringing home goat meat from a butcher....


That is $90 for each goat, no matter the size.  @goatgurl told me her butcher charges $60 per goat.

Interesting you should say that about taking them to be done, not knowing which is which.  I was just saying to DH, it is a good thing we took two goats. When we get the meat, the pieces will be mixed together, and we won't know which one we are eating.

I'm thinking we will probably take next year's wethers, to the butcher as well.  Maybe the next year we will be able to do them ourselves . . . maybe not.


----------



## Latestarter

Do you know how much they each weighed? or an approximation? I ask because my little guy CM, though "bigger" than CB (his sister), is still basically skin and bones... very little meat on his bones. Wouldn't be worth the $90 to me to process him at present. I know your boys were a month or more older than CM... Sorry it's sad to see them go, but I hope they provide many tasty meals for you guys.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm looking for one here, for that same reason....not the Boys tho, or Star for that matter....but, if we get 2 young pygmy does in the Spring and they are bred, then the young ones would be going to the freezer. I can handle the birds, but I prefer to have the goats done. It would be worth it to me to just pay for it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Do you know how much they each weighed? or an approximation? I ask because my little guy CM, though "bigger" than CB (his sister), is still basically skin and bones...


We have a Vet Scale set up in the barn. We weighed the kids on Thurs.

Woody was born on March 11th and weighed 83 pounds.

Linden & Anjelica were born on April 22nd. Linden weighed 71 pounds and Angelica weighed 63 pounds.

Last June we weighed the girls. Ruby weighed 105 pounds and Falina weighed 100 pounds.

I asked the butcher for any bones they ended up with, so we could make bone broth. He said surprisingly, goats don't have a lot of bone. Most of the bones are in with the cuts of meat. Although, when I asked him about how much meat we can expect to get, I think he estimated about half of live weight, which would be due to taking away skin, fluids, internal organs & head.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I can handle the birds, but I prefer to have the goats done. It would be worth it to me to just pay for it.


I agree. I don't have a problem butchering chickens. But, I'm not sure if I will ever be able to butcher one of our kids. Time will tell.


----------



## babsbag

My butcher charges a lot more than that. It is $40 each for the kill, which he does at my house, and then so much for cut and wrap, don't remember the price.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> My butcher charges a lot more than that. It is $40 each for the kill, which he does at my house, and then so much for cut and wrap, don't remember the price.


Our butcher charges $40 for the kill and $50 for cut & wrap. They will make it all into hamburger or cut into steaks, roasts, leg of "Lamb", etc.   I plan to butterfly the legs, for cooking on the grill, and give the leg bones to the dogs. The rest of the bones will go into a nice, healthy, bone broth soup. 



babsbag said:


> My butcher charges a lot more than that. It is $40 each for the kill, which he does at my house.


Now that you mention it, $80 to kill 2 animals is a LOT!  I think I have seen enough videos of livestock being killed, if I know I'm going to do it from the git-go, I could probably do that myself, hang them - to drain the fluids, put the animals in the back of the truck & head straight to the butcher.  Or, does the kill include "field dressing"?  If so, that might put a different spin on things. Or, might not . . .  I don't know . . .  I'm just trying to find ways to keep our costs down.


----------



## CntryBoy777

If ya timed the slaughter during a period of 24hrs at below 40° temps, then ya really wouldn't need a butcher at all. Ya could leave the carcass hanginging in a protected area, allow it to drain and rest after field dressing and make the cuts yourself. It would be easier to allow the whole carcass to go thru rigor without trying to find enough room in a cooler or refridgerated area. There isn't much difference between a goat and a deer. It would certainly save ya some $$ for sure....


----------



## Devonviolet

You have a really good point, @CntryBoy777. If the kids are born in the Spring, and we wait until November or even December, when it cools off, we really could do it ourselves. Again, we would need to be in that mind-set from the beginning, giving it a food name, like Brisket, & using the same name each time. Sort of like naming a feeder pig Bacon or Pork Chop & then butchering it.


----------



## Latestarter

If my wether, CM, keeps dumping out feed buckets onto the ground, & being generally too inquisitive for his own (or my) good, he may be goatburger before too long...


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Devonviolet said:


> Or, does the kill include "field dressing"?


For most full service butchers "Kill" does include dressing out the animal and disposing of all the unwanted internals/hide.

You may want to ask them to save the head (remove brain) because they make great soup! (IMHO)


----------



## Bruce

@CntryBoy777 would pygmies be big enough to justify paying the butcher? 

Hang in there @Devonviolet! I agree it will be easier if you don't know "who" is on the plate. As you know I don't have "eating animals" and I like my mixed flock of layers but if I were to do meat birds you can bet they would all be the same breed and I would try REAL hard not to be able to tell them apart.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well Bruce...it depends on a couple of factors...1) how attached are ya to the animal being butchered?....2) do ya have the room and where-abouts to do the deed?....and 3) do ya have the money to spend?
Pygmies are not the size of a heavy boer or kiko, but that means they don't take up as much space in the freezer, but they....body size...are comparable to others, because they have a normal body on shorter legs....so some of the weight difference is in bone weight....also, if they are crossed with a boer or kiko they will be heavier set than a FB....


----------



## Bruce

Oh, well you know I'm pretty "goat ignorant". I figured a pygmy would be smaller in all dimensions. So they are the same size as "regular" goats but harder to pet for those of us who are tall and don't bend as well as we used to?

Of course if they are planned for the freezer, I guess petting isn't something one wants to do anyway 



HomeOnTheRange said:


> For most full service butchers "Kill" does include dressing out the animal and disposing of all the unwanted internals/hide.


Would it be economical to have someone tan the hide?


----------



## Baymule

DV I am proud of you and your husband for making the difficult decision to take the boys to slaughter. Yes, they were your babies, yes, they were your first, yes, they ate as much as the doe that would grow up and give you milk and yes, they would be eaters and not givers. It is a tough fact to face and I know y'all really had to work on this one to make the decision that you did. 

You know my warped humor.......I butchered our first 2 laying hens and labeled the bag with their names. DH scarfed down a couple bowls of chicken and dumplings, raving about how good it was......
Me-Stella tastes pretty good doesn't she?
DH- NOOOOOOOO!!! Not Stella!!! She was our first chicken!
Me-And she wasn't laying anymore, but she ate as much as the new hens that ARE laying. Isn't she yummy? 
DH-But why did you have to TELL me?

And I did the same thing to him with a crippled rooster, I labeled the bag.......BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA


----------



## Devonviolet




----------



## babsbag

@Baymule Pure evil you are   I sell my old layers and most of my roos for $5.00, I hate processing birds.

My last 5 goats that we sent in were 1/2 boer so pretty chunky monkeys. I had 3 of them ground and have used that meat to extend hamburger and it works out well.  I have a friend that raises boers and I plan on getting a couple kids from her next year to raise for meat. 

Pygmies are considered a dual purpose breed, they have a lot of meat on those little bones compared to a strictly dairy breed. Kinders are another dual purpose and they are a cross between a Nubian and a Pygmy.


----------



## Mike CHS

We get a little over 50% for our 5 month old lamb wether that we had done this year and he charges $85 which includes a $20 kill fee.  We also took one in that was 10 months old and and wound up with almost twice as much meat.  No more young lambs unless they are having issues.


----------



## Mini Horses

It is always hard.  I'm sorry but, it is.   You cannot pick these up & consider any knowing, except healthy animals from the butcher.   Do not dwell on it as you handle the others.  Just enjoy the milk from the does and go forward with that.

I find it MUCH easier to have anything beyond birds butchered. First, I am only one here to process and beyond that -- what I pick up at the butcher feels like I bought it there, lock stock & barrel.  Even the hogs that I brought home to cut & wrap.  Some distance was established.  Healthy meat from butcher.    Not to say that I like the birds to do but once started and a mess, I plunge on thru & process.  It does take some hard, deep breaths to start, then do it and get it done!   Plus the majority of our chickens are not the "lap dog" type, so already distance & few names.  (We always have a couple who slip by & endear themselves & that's ok).  Back to the "mindset" right up front!


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> I sell my old layers and most of my roos for $5.00


People will pay $5 for a stewing bird??



Mini Horses said:


> Not to say that I like the birds to do but once started and a mess, I plunge on thru & process.


That is kinda how I went into my first (and so far only) necropsy. I needed to find out why a seemingly healthy 15 month old hen at 6 PM would be dead half an hour later. Turned out her liver exploded from fatty liver disease.


----------



## Mike CHS

We stick to using numbers instead of names for those going to slaughter.  Plus we took two at a month or so apart so we don't know if we are eating #4 or #6.  We may even process a couple of the young ewes that don't have the size we want to have long range depending on the lams size when they lamb next.  We are keeping 3 males for several more months for dog training but it doesn't cost anything to keep them since they are on grass only.  One of those acts like a puppy so there is no doubt in my mind that it is deliberately trying to avoid butchering by acting that way.


----------



## goatgurl

@Devonviolet I just want you to know how proud I am of you and dh.  I know how very hard this decision was for youall but you got thru it and from this time forward it will get easier.  that's why I name the wethers things like burger boy and soup.  makes me remember what they are there for.  
i'm taking a couple of sheep to freezer camp tomorrow.  the wether is no big deal but i'm also taking lama who was one of the first ewes I got and she has such a personality and I like her so much that she is going to be hard.  I keep telling myself that this way she won't suffer with her twisted knee and the summer sausage will be great.  still don't like it but I know it has to be done.  just remember, two less mouths to feed.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thank you everyone, for your words of encouragement. This was hard, but my sweet friends, @goatgurl & @Baymule encouraged me before we did it, and that made it easier.



Mike CHS said:


> We also took one in that was 10 months old and and wound up with almost twice as much meat. No more young lambs unless they are having issues.


It will be interesting to see how much meat we get. I'm guessing we will have to add the two together & average it out. If we can get twice the meat, waiting until they are ten months, it might be worth it to keep them longer.  Hopefully, before next summer we will get fencing in, so we can put them out to browse, rather than give them feed, that costs us $$$.



Mini Horses said:


> Do not dwell on it as you handle the others. Just enjoy the milk from the does.


That sounds like good advice. I like @Mike CHS's way of giving them numbers. However its kinda hard to put ear tags on LaMancha's.   Actually, now that I think of it, Maybe I will put different colored collars on them and name them the color of their collar, like @Southern by choice did with her puppies.


Mike CHS said:


> One of those acts like a puppy so there is no doubt in my mind that it is deliberately trying to avoid butchering by acting that way.


Yeah, acting "cute" is pretty sneaky!!!


goatgurl said:


> I name the wethers things like burger boy and soup. makes me remember what they are there for.


I like Burger Boy.  Actually, I started calling Woodie Brisket toward the end.


----------



## babsbag

@Bruce  Yes, they pay $5 for a stewing hens and for the roos. Roos are bought by an ethnic group for part of their religious ceremonies.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yesterday, DH and I were along our favorite stretch, of road, foraging.  I had recently learned about using STAGHORN Sumac, for cooking and beverages, like tea and a pseudo lemonade.  We had stopped to pick some Sumac, and up comes a truck with a man and woman in it.  The man got out, and came up to us, to see if everything was okay.  They had seen us pull off the road and get out, and thought we might be having truck troubles, or something.

We ended up chatting, and told him about foraging Sumac, Elderberries and Beautyberries.  One thing led to another, and they invited us to their place, just a couple hundred feet away, to see their garden and animals.

They had several jalapeño plants, and since they had already used and frozen all the peppers they needed, they said I could take as many as I wanted. So, I took most of them, which ended up being almost five pounds. My plan was to freeze most of them and use the rest to make jalapeño jelly.    

Today, at church, I was telling a friend about all those peppers, and he said, he needed about a pound of peppers, to make jalapeño pepper bread, that he sells at Farmer's Market.   So, of course I told him he could have some.

So, today, I washed and dried the peppers, set aside a pound, for our friend, and put the rest on a couple cookie sheets, in the freezer.



 
Tomorrow I will put them in baggies, and back in the freezer.

After I did that, I started taking jars of milk out of the refrigerator, so we could make cream.  It turned out I had a whopping NINE GALLONS!

Previously, I said my goat milk didn't last for more than about 6 or 7 days, before it started getting an "off" taste.  Someone said theirs lasted at least ten days.  I'm pretty sure someone said they put seals in their lids. I had silicone seals, for wide mouth canning jars, so I started putting them in the lids. Since the milk is warm, straight from the goat, when I put it in the fridge and it cools down, it seals and,the milk stays fresh longer.  I tasted the oldest milk (9 days old) and it tasted fresh and sweet. 

We put it through the cream separator and ended up with three quarts of cream!!!  Since we don't have any butter, I will use one of them to make butter and put the other two in the freezer, to be used  when I'm not milking.


 
While the milk was heating on the stove, I started washing jars. I ended up with 16 half gallon jars and one gallon jar, plus misc. smaller jars.


 
After we were finished, we had 8 gallons of skim milk in stainless steel buckets, but if I put it back in the fridge, I won't have room for fresh milk. So, I put kefir into the milk, and left it on the counter, for the kefir to culture the milk.  Once the milk has turned to kefir, since the weather is cooling off out, the kefir will last long enough for us to dole it out to the dogs and cats at meal time.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We routinely use milk that's ten days old too.  Last night I found some milk that was a month old in the back of the fridge.  I poured it into the dog/chicken/pig bowl and then kicked myself for wasting all that cream on top.  I should have at least tasted it to see if it was real "sour" cream!

I had some kefir grains stored in the fridge for some months now.  I recently got them back out and going again.  I spent about a week getting them back in shape by changing out the milk every day.  The dogs and pigs loved it, lol.

I used some in a muffin recipe that called for buttermilk on Saturday and they were delish.  I had a little kefir toddy before bed last night too.  Absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's quite a few peppers to find scrounging along the roadside....ya just never know what ya might find or come home with in doing such....
Hopefully ya will be able to fill those jars a few more times before ya taper Ruby and Falina off.....


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like a WHOLE lot of positive there @Devonviolet


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> I had some kefir grains stored in the fridge for some months now. I recently got them back out and going again.


I got my initial kefir grains from Cultures for Health. Silly me, I did realize they were dehydrated. Years ago, I had read that dehydrated Kefir Grains didn't work as well as fresh.  Since I had them, I decided to follow the instructions.  It took a week, starting with the grains in one cup of milk, straining the grains, changing the milk daily, increasing to 2 cups and the 1 quart. 
One time I called Cultures for Health, and asked about the grains, as they didn't seem to be increasing fast enough. It turns out this variety doesn't increase as fast as some.  

She suggested that I dry some of the grains, in the event the grains fail, for some reason. As I notice that the kefir separates, I take a teaspoon, of the grains, spread them on some seran wrap (stretched across a plate)& cover with a paper towel. In a couple days they are dry. I wrap them in sedan wrap & put them in a zip lock bag. 


frustratedearthmother said:


> I used some in a muffin recipe that called for buttermilk on Saturday and they were delish. I had a little kefir toddy before bed last night too. Absolutely LOVE it!


I've used it for nice fluffy pancakes. But, you really have me curious about your kefir toddy. Do share your recipe, won't you???


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh, that was just my silly way of saying I had a little sip of kefir before bed....no alcohol added.

But, now you've got me curious...hmmmm.   I made milk liquor one time and it was ok...not great...but ok.  I have a sneaky suspicion it might actually go well in kefir, lol!


----------



## Devonviolet

Hmmmmm!  Ill have to give that a try.   Although, I have tried a bit of Brandy in milk (alá Brandy Alexander), and the milk curdled. It tasted fine, but wasn't smooth, the way I like it.  Maybe I'll have to pour an ounce of my precious cream over ice, with a shot of Brandy.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There's a white russian or a dirty mutha too....kaluha and cream make a dirty mutha....


----------



## Devonviolet

Mmm. Sounds good.  But too much sugar for me these days.   I really do love just a shot of Brandy in cream.  YUM!


----------



## Baymule

You could always make eggnog! 
I use my Great Grandmother's recipe!

I have a very friendly wether that rubs his head on me, nudges me and nibbles my fingers. He does not have a name..... I know what you mean @Mike CHS


----------



## Bruce

They started selling eggnog early this year for some reason (obviously no one would want it other than between Thanksgiving and New Years, right? ) so it is now "rumnog" season. At least for DW and me, the girls aren't interested in alcohol which is just fine. DW and I don't drink much but we did have rumnog twice this week, and wine with dinner out on Thursday and beer with dinner out a week the prior Saturday. Guess we are turning into lushes! Of course those 2 dinners out without the girls were the first in, well I don't think I can count that high.


----------



## Devonviolet

@frustratedearthmother, I just checked the skim milk, with Kefir in it, on the counter. It reminds me a lot of the thinner yogurt, that I used to make (back in the day - before "Greek Yogurt"), that had chunks of yogurt floating in whey, more gelatinous, than creamy.





I'm not sure where the "kefir yogurt" ends & the whey starts near the bottom. But I'm 99% certain that there IS a layer if pure whey down there.

At first, I thought to stir the solids & whey together. But then I decided to put some in a glass.  Mmmmm!  That is really good!  We will just scoop out the kefir/yogurt & pour the whey on the compost. Its too bad we don't have a feeder pig to give it to.
**********
After I wrote the above comment, DH & I started talking about scooping out the kefir yogurt, to put in the fridge to eat. We have a 2-1/2 gallon glass drink dispenser, with a spigot ( to drain out the whey on the bottom).



So, I did a final wash, and started scooping.   This was my first scoop!    



I filled the jar about 1/2 full, from the 3 gallons in the canning kettle. I wasn't getting nice clumps any more, so decided to put the rest in my flour sack dish towel (that I use to strain cheese), and am now draining it into a stainless steel bucket, so it will turn into kefir cheese, which we can put in the freezer, for this winter. 



I couldn't get it in the picture, but the chain that the bag is hanging from is hooked to an eyebolt in a  2x4, that goes diagonally, over the sink, from the top of one cupboard to another.


----------



## Bruce

What, you didn't want to save the whey for @Baymule's hogs?


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> What, you didn't want to save the whey for @Baymule's hogs?


Well, I can - and they are welcome to it. But we don't have a lot of food grade 5 gallon buckets, to put the whey in. If Bay wants to come and get it in the next day or so, she can have it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> You could always make eggnog!
> I use my Great Grandmother's recipe!


Okay, so you ARE aware that when you reference a recipe, you are supposed to include the recipe, right???


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I haven't  let mine get that thick - but that looks great!  I usually only let mine get to what we call the "buttermilk" stage, lol.  I'm gonna have to let it thicken up to the yogurt state because yours looks so awesome!  

My dogs and pigs both got a weeks worth of 'almost kefir' while the grains were waking up.  They love it!

Good idea for hanging it!  When I make cheese I tie the draining bag to an upper cabinet door handle and drain it, lol.  I like your idea better!


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Okay, so you ARE aware that when you reference a recipe, you are supposed to include the recipe, right???


One would think so! I mean REALLY @Baymule, such lack of consideration! 

We are out of eggnog so I have to buy more. But I also happen to have plenty of eggs so MAYBE I could make my own if someone posted a time tested family favorite recipe  And given your approximate age, your great grandmother must have been making that well before any of us were born.


----------



## Latestarter

Have always wanted a good old fashioned eggnog recipe also. Love eggnog!


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> I haven't tried to let mine get that thick - but that looks great! I usually only let mine get to what we call the "buttermilk"


My whole milk Kefir turns out like a thick buttermilk. I strain the grains before I go out to milk. Usually, I have to shake the jar, because if it is too thick, the kefir doesn't go through the screen of the strainer. Then I use a spoon to _gently_ scrape the kefir grains off the screen & tap them back into my "Kefir grains" jar. The lid goes on & it waits until I bring the fresh milk in & filter it into the grains jar. The kefir then goes into a quart jar, with a date sticker, and into the fridge.

This is the first time I have seen it gel up like that.  I wonder if the fact, that it is skim milk, vs whole milk, is why it gelled up like that.

I decided to measure the kefir, so I could repeat or adjust, as needed. The buckets hold 2.3 gallons, so I put 1-1/2 gallons & put 1-1/2 cups of kefir. So, rough rule of thumb is 1/2 cup per 2 quarts of (skim) milk. My canning kettle had the equivalent of 3 gallons in it.  So I put 3 cups of kefir in it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Devonviolet said:


> My whole milk Kefir turns out like a thick buttermilk. I strain the grains before I go out to milk. Usually, I have to shake the jar, because if it is too thick, the kefir doesn't go through the screen of the strainer. Then I use a spoon to _gently_ scrape the kefir grains off the screen & tap them back into my "Kefir grains" jar. The lid goes on & it waits until I bring the fresh milk in & filter it. The kefir then goes into a quart jar, with a date sticker, and into the fridge.


That's the routine here too.   I've never tried it with skim milk....because I don't have one of those fancy-dancy cream separators...   LOL!


----------



## Baymule

Mama Wall's Eggnog

12 eggs, separated
12 heaping tablespoons sugar
12 shots whiskey (I use 6)
1 pint cream

Beat egg whites until stiff
Beat egg yolks, add sugar slowly
While beater is running, slowly add whiskey. Too fast and you will have scrambled eggs. The whiskey cooks the egg yolks.
Beat cream until stiff

In punch bowl, pour egg yolk mixture, fold in egg whites, then fold in whipped cream. Add a little milk. 

Ladle into cups, top with nutmeg or cinnamon.
Mama Wall was born in 1877 and likely learned this from her mother.

https://findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi/pages.suddenlink.net/%253C/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=35550244

If ya'll make this, you will NEVER drink store bought nasty eggnog ever again. My Mother remembered Mama Wall making this eggnog on Christmas morning for breakfast. Everyone, even the little children drank it. My Grandmother made it every Christmas. We watched her make it to get the recipe. I always found it funny that my non drinking parents would drink the eggnog and let me have all I wanted. I wonder if they ever realized that as a little kid, I got sh!tfaced every Christmas!


----------



## Bruce

Thanks Bay!

That is some serious nog. I'd have to make it without the booze and add it later (we tend towards rum) since the DDs have no interest in alcohol. Or, if the booze going in during the mixing is important to the end product, I guess I could split the recipe and make 2 batches. 



Baymule said:


> I wonder if they ever realized that as a little kid, I got sh!tfaced every Christmas!


Probably not, as non drinkers they were likely sh!tfaced as well!

 You got some GOOD genes there Bay! Maybe all that "Christmas cheer" prolonged their lives.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I wonder if they ever realized that as a little kid, I got sh!tfaced every Christmas!


----------



## Latestarter

The booze is extremely important, otherwise it wouldn't be mama Wall's recipe  I suggest just making the one batch, say nothing about the ingredients and if the DD's enjoy it, well then good enough. If they don't, even better... More for you and the DW. No problem at all 

I just wonder if there's a particular brand of whiskey... Typically I avoid whiskey as it makes me mean...


----------



## Bruce

They already know and one whiff would tell them anyway! 

We are all pretty impressed with the 3 oz of booze to 4 oz of cream. Don't know how the 12 eggs adds to the volume but with the store bought stuff, DW and I will each drink probably 8 oz of nog with 1 oz of rum. With Grandma Wall's recipe, I would guess the alcohol content would be pretty close to 3 oz, exclusive of the  eggs. And if it is as taste addictive as "regular" eggnog, stopping at one might not be so easy. No wonder @Baymule was blotto! 

As a very randomly selected example, 
http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-homemade-eggnog-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-214298
has max 12 oz booze to 24 oz milk and cream or 3 oz booze to 6 oz milk/cream (though half as many eggs as Great grandma Wall's). The "lightweight" version has only 4 oz booze or 1:6. To be fair, @Baymule has already cut the booze by half and I would likely start there. 

They make a good case for letting it "age" a couple of days for taste and texture so clearly the booze would have to be in there at the start. 

Obviously we will have to try both versions to compare, but not full cups in a short timeframe, I for one would need a nap between them


----------



## Baymule

12 shots of whiskey would blow my head off, so I cut it by half. It's still awful strong, but get the first one down, the rest get easier. LOL
@Bruce longevity runs in the family. I already know that I will live past 100.


----------



## Bruce

I hope you get there in good health both physical and mental. We'll all try to remember to say goodbye as we drop before then  

Did you get to know your GGM much or were you in CA and they still in the south so not much contact?


----------



## Devonviolet

I think you'll get a kick out of this . . . DH was jswatting flies in the kitchen this morning%. He swatted one, then immediately another. Then he started laughing. I said, "What???"  When he finally stopped laughing he said, "I just killed a Beauty berry!"   

***  BTW - He knows I'm posting this. He said it was fine to post, 'cause he is still laughing about it!


----------



## CntryBoy777

....maybe time for an eye exam....


----------



## Bruce

I think so @CntryBoy777 ! Flies are usually kinda hard to kill. Very aware and fast. I don't think the beauty berry suspected a thing! At least it didn't suffer.


----------



## Latestarter

I've been thinking about purchasing that fly shotgun (air pressure salt) that's advertised on TV @ 3am for only 3 easy monthly installments of $$... and if I order then/now/whenever, they throw in a second one free for just extra shipping and handling. A belt with dual holsters and I'll be ready to do some serious fly hunting around these here parts. Only problem is, as many flies as I have here, I'd need to buy a salt mine to keep them filled with "ammo".  Not to mention cleaning up all that salt all over the house.


----------



## Bruce

You just GOTTA start going to bed earlier Joe!

I figure anything sold with "buy in the next x minutes and you also get" ... "but wait there's MORE" is something I REALLY don't want  And I'll bet the S&H is more than their cost for the "product" and actual S&H. 

I tell ya, they see all those bleary eyed people in their lounge chairs and know the will is weak because the mind is half asleep. And the person would rather be ALL asleep instead of sitting in front of a fast talking sales person. There are some great old TV shows from the 50's & 60's on YouTube you could be watching instead  Of course, I am forgetting that you have a data limit


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

babsbag said:


> I sell my old layers and most of my roos for $5.00, I hate processing birds.


I like that, then you can go to Costco and buy a whole cooked chicken for 4.99.  No fuss.



Devonviolet said:


> Its too bad we don't have a feeder pig to give it to.


Get some KuneKunes!!  Come on @Devonviolet, I will even start a drift (or drove) of KuneKunes with you...



CntryBoy777 said:


> ....maybe time for an eye exam....


Maybe time for some of that eggnog!


----------



## Latestarter

Hmmm let's see, initial cost of the bird, if you start with chicks you need to feed them and wait 6 months for them to get to eating size or start laying eggs. Guess it's worth it for when the zombie apocalypse happens and there are no more cooked birds at costco... Nice to be prepared.


----------



## Bruce

True, the cheap meat birds are what, $3.00 plus shipping if you aren't lucky enough to live close to a hatchery? The shipping can easily double the cost per bird unless you get a LOT of birds. Likely way more than anyone would need for personal consumption. Yep, come the zombie apocalypse one might want to have a breeding program in place


----------



## farmerjan

There is a poultry swap that is held twice a year about 2 hours from us that we try to go to even if we don't have anything to sell.  I have regularly gotten as much as $8.00 for old cull hens if they are fat.  There are alot of different ethnic groups that come; mexicans, phillipinos, middle eastern types, orientals, that are looking for chicken to kill and eat.  There are also some that come looking for roosters;  our purebred game chickens often go home to other "purposes"  I think.....  But there are usually about 150 to 200 "vendors"....  They have everything from plants, to cages, to many breeds of chickens, and baby chicks, to small animals like pigs, and sheep and goats, and "mini-breeds"  of most anything you want, to rabbits, geese, ducks, pheasants, turkeys,  to baby calves.  I don't bother to kill any old hens or roosters, but take them there and then just raise some of the cornish/rock cross meat birds.  They are more tender, grow out with alot of meat on the carcass, even when they are raised in "chicken tractors"  so they are on grass.


----------



## Devonviolet

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Get some KuneKunes!! Come on @Devonviolet, I will even start a drift (or drove) of KuneKunes with you...


That sounds like an interesting proposition. DH & I have been talking about taking one of @Baymule's piglets, if her sow gets preggo during her next he's & before her boar goes to freezer camp.


----------



## babsbag

I could hatch out chicks every week year round. As long as I can buy feed I won't run out of chickens. But I agree with @HomeOnTheRange...for now go to Costco and buy a cooked chicken. I few years back when I lost (and have since found most of it) 60lbs I ate Costco chicken 4 nights a week...cold on salad...glad I wasn't processing my own.

I wondered about salt in my house and the flies...not a good trade off in my opinion. I was flyless a few weeks ago but now that it is 90° again the flies are back.


----------



## Devonviolet

K. ,





HomeOnTheRange said:


> Get some KuneKunes!! Come on @Devonviolet, I will even start a drift (or drove) of KuneKunes with you...


I had never heard of Kunekune pigs before. So, I looked them up. They are a smaller heritage pigs, with a turned up snout, that graze, rather than root, and tear up pastures.  They are very intelligent, docile and friendly pigs.  I'm thinking, that would make them difficult to butcher.  

I looked at the registry of Kunekune pigs, and found out there is a breeder in Terrell, TX, which is about an hour and forty minutes from us.  They do not have any available until Spring, and they don't indicate how much they are.


----------



## CntryBoy777

With them being smaller, that would mean double the duty, too and smaller pcs to mess with...less meat.


----------



## Bruce

I think @luvmypets has Kunekune. IIRC they are pretty expensive probably due to breeders limiting them specifically to keep the prices up. Or not, I tend to forget stuff.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw Bruce, hers are not Kune Kune...they are Mangalistas...or something like that....


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> I think @luvmypets has Kunekune. IIRC they are pretty expensive probably due to breeders limiting them specifically to keep the prices up. Or not, I tend to forget stuff.


You may well be right, Bruce. I found one Califorian site, that says hey charge a deposit, of $250, for unborn piglets, and $375 deposit on shipping. Any fees due in the state of delivery, and state required vaccines, are the responsibility of the buyer.

On a Q&A site, they said many Kunekunes are $500.  I'm not saying I would pay that much. But if one were to pay for a breeding pair - $1000, they might be able to recoup their costs by selling some and eating others.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Naw Bruce, hers are not Kune Kune...they are Mangalistas...or something like that....


Well that is my memory for you!



Devonviolet said:


> You may well be right, Bruce. I found one Califorian site, that says hey charge a deposit, of $250, for unborn piglets, and $375 deposit on shipping. Any fees due in the state of delivery, and state required vaccines, are the responsibility of the buyer.
> 
> On a Q&A site, they said many Kunekunes are $500.  I'm not saying I would pay that much. But if one were to pay for a breeding pair - $1000, they might be able to recoup their costs by selling some and eating others.


Don't get into the old alpaca scheme. I'm sure it worked for the early adopters but the whole idea of paying many thousands for your breeding animals so you could sell the cria for a ton and make a bundle falls flat when you run out of people who want to be "next" to get rich 

Of course pigs do have offspring more often (alpaca gestation is 3x) and many more of them each time. So I guess one could charge a REASONABLE price for the babies and still recover the cost of the breeders in a reasonable time. Of course you would incur the wrath of the "keep them 'valuable' by keeping prices high" breeders. Unless all those breeders are more interested in increasing the population of this "nearly went extinct" breed. But if that were the case they wouldn't be charging $500/animal. Especially given their description suggests they are cheap keepers being grazing animals.


----------



## Devonviolet

I thought the same thing, Bruce.  Since they were close to extinction, one would think that, since the breeders talk about the need to build up the numbers, they wouldn't male it so hard for the small guy (which most of their customers are) to afford them.  

You are right about the alpacas, too.  I looked at that, as an option, several years ago. But gave up on that idea, when I learned that the breeding animals cost $1500-2000 EACH! Now you don't hear much about people raising them.

MAN!  The wind is just whipping here!  We lost the tarp on the milk hut, on Tuesday, due to 35-40 mph winds. It just shredded the tarp, so we replaced it I'm guessing gusts are 40-50mph. The tarp is whipping. But, seems like it will hold. Its brand new, So I sure hope it survives these winds. Ultimately, the plan is to screw roofing tin to the goat panels.


----------



## babsbag

FYI...The best tarps are found at Costco.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have a few limbs down from the wind last nite and has been sprinkles and showers since about 8:30am here today, it is 58° on the porch right now...heading to a low of 34° tonite. The ducks are having a Blast, but everything else is under shelter....


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> when I learned that the breeding animals cost $1500-2000 EACH!


You were looking at the CHEAP alpacas! I saw some listed for 10X that maybe 5 or 6 years ago!! And I was thinking "you people are effing NUTS!" And guess what, the bottom fell out. Which is too bad because there was an effort (*) to have a co-op like thing where people could send their fleece so that buyers anywhere in the world could get as much of whatever color(s) they want. Talking bigger buyers, not just someone looking for a skein or two. Barring that, it is "use your own" or find a buyer.

Alpacas are pretty easy keepers and their fiber is worth more than that of sheep but with sheep you can easily sell the lambs (especially the males) for food. You CAN eat alpaca but I think most people would figure that was like eating a cat or a dog.

* may still exist, I stopped paying attention.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> FYI...The best tarps are found at Costco.


Really? Are they expensive?  UV resistant? Last longer?

We usually go to Costco when we go to Dallas.


----------



## Bruce

I've not seen them so @babsbag will have to respond as to UV resistance, etc (though you might be able to find that info on their site). The 'problem" with Costco is if you want something specific, like x' by x', it may not be in the store.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> You were looking at the CHEAP alpacas! I saw some listed for 10X that maybe 5 or 6 years ago!!


Well, it was a long time ago. Now that you mention it, Maybe the ones I saw were $15,000 for a breeding pair. What's a zero or two???     Its still out of our price range. 

The co-op sounds like a good idea. The people we got the dogs from, have alpacas. She spins & dyes the wool, and then knits it into sweaters & blankets.


----------



## Bruce

Pair? What pair? Those prices were for a single animal! Must be the best of the best of the best but still like I said "effing nuts". That "business model" relied on finding people willing to pay thousands for a cria from "those" animals. 

I expect (without facts) that one might get MAYBE 10 cria from a female during her life. If you paid $15K (and that doesn't include the costs to maintain her) for her it doesn't take much "ciphering" to figure out you can't sell the cria for a couple hundred. Then add in the cost of the male. Of course he can produce many more cria in his life than the female but all his costs would have to be spread over them. What about AI? Sure, at least you know how much to add to the cria to cover that cost.


----------



## Baymule

In the beginning of the alpaca craze, a breeding trio went for $40,000 and up. I looked into Kune Kune pigs and was quoted $1500 for a boar. Ummm... not wanting to hurt anybody's feelings, but that's just stupid. it's a freakin' pig--and not a very big one either. They are also lard hogs, think pot belly with a cuter snout. It takes almost a year for one to get to slaughter size. If you run out of pasture, they root and roll it up just like any other hog. A neighbor has some, they were given to him and he said unless you have a lot of pasture to rotate them on, they will root. 

If anybody was dead set on a smaller hog, I would get Idaho Pasture Pigs which are a cross of Kune Kune, Berkshire and I think Duroc. They are smaller than regular hogs, but bigger and have better meat than a Kune Kune. From what I have seen on the net, they are more reasonably priced.


----------



## babsbag

The Costco tarps come in pkgs of 2, only one size and I want to say it is 16x20 or maybe 12x16. They aren't expensive, they are blue and brown, super heavy and last for ever. I don't think I have ever had one shred. They are a seasonal item. I can tell a Costco tarp just by looking at them.


----------



## Devonviolet

I checked the Costco website and neither size tarp comes up. Do you remember how much they cost there in California? I know pricing is regional. Considering that the cost of living is higher in CA, than East TX, the tarps likely cost more there.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, @CntryBoy777, two of our Khaki Campbell's finally went in the pool!!!      It's kinda hard to tell, in the pic below. But, there are two birds in the pool.




DH looked out the window & saw one of them on the ramp (inside the pool edge). He called me to the window & as I watched, it walked down the ramp into the pool.  At first, it stood in the water, dunking its head. Then it sat down, to bathe properly.

I ran to get my camera & when I came back, there was another duck on th ramp. Pretty soon it went into the water. 

The others just hung out around the pool, reaching over the rim, to drink the water.

Before I knew it, the two "swimmers" were out of the water flapping their wings, to dry them off.


----------



## Bruce

They'll get it figured out eventually!


----------



## Devonviolet

I'm just thrilled a couple of them figured it out!!!  I know if they are going in the pool, The others will eventually follow suit.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They'll pick up the action as time progresses....they find it irresistable when there is splashing going on....especially once they get mature, because water plays a big part in mating....tho, they will mate with or without water, but water is preferred.....I love those little wings....


----------



## goatgurl

don't you just  love how the brave ones show out,  look at me I get to flap my wings and preen and dry myself off and you are to chicken to try to  go in the pool.  boy your babies are growing fast pretty soon you are going to have more duck eggs than you know what to do with.  I saw cntryboy77's bag of rocks for his step into the pool.  I just use a couple of big rocks on the outside for the babies to jump up on and into the pool.  it didn't take them long to figure it out.  I do however love the ramp into and out of your pool, your critters are so spoiled...


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I love 6 little wings....


Yeah, some of the wings are so small. But that doesn't stop them from flapping them. 

The smallest birds do seem to be growing. However, they are by no means catching up with the biggest girls.  They still get rolled when the ducklings panic & run into a corner.  But, MAN! can those little ones run!!! 
DH has been putting them back in their pen at night, and it seems that one or two has not cooperated.  Tonight he was thrilled, because they all immediately put themselves away when he went out to feed them.


----------



## Baymule

Your baby duckies are growing up! Taking a bath all by themselves!


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> I just use a couple of big rocks on the outside for the babies to jump up on and into the pool. it didn't take them long to figure it out.


Yeah, that is what we have done with all the other ducks. And we did it for these ducklings as well. Only thing is these didn't figure it out.  That's why I suggested he build a ramp out of some scrap cedar planks. It took them a while, but they are finally (slowly) getting the hang if it.   ​


----------



## CntryBoy777

Devonviolet said:


> Yeah, some of the wings are so small. But that doesn't stop them from flapping them.
> 
> The smallest birds do seem to be growing. However, they are by no means catching up with the biggest girls.  They still get rolled when the ducklings panic & run into a corner.  But, MAN! can those little ones run!!!
> DH has been putting them back in their pen at night, and it seems that one or two has not cooperated.  Tonight he was thrilled, because they all immediately put themselves away when he went out to feed them.


Yeh, when they get out into the field foraging they will suddenly turn and run down the alley towards the pool...the Rouens will be running and flapping their wings and the Khakis will still leave them in the dust and beat them to and in the pool....


----------



## babsbag

I just saw the question on the tarps. It seems that they were around $20 for two of them. I am pretty sure the size is 12x16.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> I just saw the question on the tarps. It seems that they were around $20 for two of them. I am pretty sure the size is 12x16.


WOW! That's an excellent price! I'll have to check it out, next time we are in Dallas. But, that may be a while.


----------



## Devonviolet

We woke up to a slight drizzle this morning. According to the news report last night, the rain was supposed to start around 8:00 AM. So, we planned to go out at first light (~7:00 ).  I actually went out, to milk, around 7:15 and was back in by 7:50.  By then, the rain was pretty steady, and it rained pretty much all day.  Last we looked, we had gotten about 0.75". But, it continued a slow, steady rain for a while after that.  

At one point we looked outside and we had 2 Khaki Campbell's in the pool. We also had a Pekin sitting in a mud puddle. 




 
The blurry spots are raindrops on the window glass. I was worried if I went out on the porch, she would get up & move.  Sure enough, while I was standing at the window, DH went out on the back porch, and she got up & moved.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Your ducks are different than mine....anywhere there is water or mud there are bill holes everywhere in the vacinity....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Your ducks are different than mine....anywhere there is water or mud there are bill holes everywhere in the vacinity....


Well, my ducks _do_ bill through the mud - a LOT!  I think this one was just taking a break.


----------



## Baymule

We got a welcomed 1 1/8" of rain in a nice slow drizzle!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> We got a welcomed 1 1/8" of rain in a nice slow drizzle!


We ended up with 1.1" and a mucked up goat yard & chicken yard. DH put hay out to make it nicer for the animals.


----------



## Latestarter

I got 1.25" and it stayed pretty steady the entire time. Goat pen was a little squishy till this morning, but by afternoon was all dried out.


----------



## farmerjan

4 days of misty sprinkly stuff and a couple of actual light showers gave us .4 rain.  Last week we had .55  and 1.2 the week before.  Still not up to where we really should be but getting better.  We are supposed to get down in the teens tonight with a real freeze.  Had a little ice on the top of the water in a bucket this morning.  The last 4 days have been really raw and damp and chilly with this misty drizzle stuff.  But it is Nov. and the colder weather has been very welcome by the hunters.  Bow season was way too hot, now muzzle loader and then rifle.  Alot of deer around.  One of my farmers got a NICE 8 point white tail dressed at 186 lbs.  with his bow.  Impressive.


----------



## babsbag

I got 2" of rain this week and I am now officially ready for summer. Doesn't take much to make me happy.  The goats are muddy, the dogs are muddier. Goats looked at me like I was crazy when I asked them to walk through the rain to get milked. I gave up, came to the house and had coffee and waited for the rain to stop. Stupid goats.


----------



## Bruce

Time to build that covered goat boardwalk


----------



## Mike CHS

babsbag said:


> I got 2" of rain this week and I am now officially ready for summer. Doesn't take much to make me happy.  The goats are muddy, the dogs are muddier. Goats looked at me like I was crazy when I asked them to walk through the rain to get milked. I gave up, came to the house and had coffee and waited for the rain to stop. Stupid goats.



I just have to note that those "stupid goats" got their way though.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> I just have to note that those "stupid goats" got their way though.


  
Yeah, interesting how that happens, eh???


----------



## babsbag

Yes, they did get their way. I am thinking cattle prod is in order.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Mama Wall's Eggnog
> 
> 12 eggs, separated
> 12 heaping tablespoons sugar
> 12 shots whiskey (I use 6)
> 1 pint cream
> 
> Beat egg whites until stiff
> Beat egg yolks, add sugar slowly
> While beater is running, slowly add whiskey. Too fast and you will have scrambled eggs. The whiskey cooks the egg yolks.
> Beat cream until stiff
> 
> In punch bowl, pour egg yolk mixture, fold in egg whites, then fold in whipped cream. Add a little milk.
> 
> Ladle into cups, top with nutmeg or cinnamon.
> Mama Wall was born in 1877 and likely learned this from her mother.
> 
> https://findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi/pages.suddenlink.net/%253C/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=35550244
> 
> If ya'll make this, you will NEVER drink store bought nasty eggnog ever again. My Mother remembered Mama Wall making this eggnog on Christmas morning for breakfast. Everyone, even the little children drank it. My Grandmother made it every Christmas. We watched her make it to get the recipe. I always found it funny that my non drinking parents would drink the eggnog and let me have all I wanted. I wonder if they ever realized that as a little kid, I got sh!tfaced every Christmas!


Ingredients: 



Eggs separated:  
Whites whipped:   
Egg yolks, sugar and 6 jiggers dark rum: 
Cream whipped (a bit too much):  
Ready to combine: 
After egg whites folded in: 
Cream folded in:  
8 cups in the containers, plus 1 3/4 of the silver rimmed eggnog glasses (so designated by DW's parents who gave them to us when the moved to the retirement home) 

In place of the extra booze I added 6 jiggers of skim milk (DW's lactaid). Very smoooooth and fluffy. I don't expect that fluffiness will last as it sits in the refrigerator. I can't imagine it with twice as much booze! @Baymule you drank this full strength as a kid? 
Finished making it at 2:30, DW decided the sun was over the yardarm (though I had to explain not only what that meant but what a yardarm is). She was just staring at the bottom of her glass trying to figure out how to get the stuff out of the bottom


----------



## Bruce

One too many pictures!


Of course there is a bit of cleanup, and I'd already washed the mixer bowl between the yolk mixture and cream: 

In Mama Wall's time, it was even more work. I whipped egg whites once with a whisk just to see what it was like. Same thing with cream. Takes forever, wears your arm out big time. I have NO idea how/why anyone even thought to try that!!


----------



## Latestarter

Bruce said:


> She was just staring at the bottom of her glass trying to figure out how to get the stuff out of the bottom



I'm assuming that it was so good she was wondering where it all went and how to get the very last of it? I imagine after a few glasses she'd not worry about it anymore.


----------



## Bruce

She knew where it all went! The foamy stuff doesn't like to slide out of the glass. I used my finger 

She is lactose intolerant so I don't think she'll be hitting it too hard. And tomorrow is Humira night so no drinking then.

The contents of the containers in the refrigerator are already separating. Wouldn't be good to drink the foamy top part then fill a glass with the booze on the bottom! I think some shaking will be required prior to pouring the next glass.


----------



## babsbag

Too much work.  I just buy my eggnog premixed with liquor at Costco. I'm lazy.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw babs it's convienent....there is absolutely Nothing about you that is lazy in ANY way....


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce yes I drank that stuff full strength as a kid. My grandmother didn't spare the whiskey! Now that I am a wimpy adult, I only use half as much whiskey. I also have used my finger to get the foamy stuff out of the cup! For the eggnog in the refrigerator, just shake it up before pouring. Did you sprinkle nutmeg or cinnamon on top? 

After drinking home made eggnog, there is no way I could ever drink the store bought stuff. I've tried it and it's ...........


----------



## Bruce

I forgot the nutmeg which is a bit weird as we always put it on the store bought stuff (Hood), DW likes more than I do. But we will have it the next time. 

Mentioned @babsbag's comment about getting her pre boozed nog at Costco to DW. We thought for a second and said "not HERE she wouldn't" unless it is really whimpy. Can't buy high test booze anywhere but state licensed liquor stores. Only beer and wine at other stores that have permits for them.


----------



## Baymule

You HAVE to put nutmeg on the store bought stuff, it needs all the help it can get. I am glad that you are enjoying Mamma Wall's Eggnog. Somewhere up there in heaven, that sweet, good Baptist lady is smiling.


----------



## Bruce

See that @babsbag, I'm making Mama Wall happy, you are not!  Of course you ARE really busy with getting the dairy going not to mention all the "normal" work you would have even without the dairy.

It IS really smooth! I forgot to ask Bay, what is your definition of "a shot"? I know there isn't a standard measurement. Sometimes it is 1 oz, sometimes 1.5. I used the bigger side of my double jigger to measure. I just checked, seems 2 of those is 1/3 cup or 2.67 oz. Thus 6 "shots" in my concoction was a full cup.


----------



## Baymule

I don't know what the definition of a shot is. I just use whatever jigger or shot that was available. I seem to remember my Grandmother using darn nigh the whole fifth of whiskey.


----------



## CntryBoy777

When I was a bartender many years ago....a jigger was 1.25oz, but that could've been because of their factoring in liquor costs and profit too....I was 18, so I wasn't concerned about the profit & loss issues at that time....


----------



## Devonviolet

After he got RJ, @Latestarter told me we could use his new herd sire, to breed our two does.

Three weeks ago was the first sign, we had that Falina was in heat. If I remember correctly, Latestarter was still making sure his girls were bred. So, I didn't say anything to him.

Then a week later, on Oct. 28th, Ruby had dried discharge, with hay stuck in it, on her tail hair and udder.  However, her vulva didn't appear to indicate heat.  So, I decided to wait to call Latestarter for RJ.

@goatgurl had sent me a "buck rag", to help get things started. So, I was hoping that would cement things. However, for some reason it has never arrived.   Could it be that someone smelled it through the tightly sealed jar, and thought it was something toxic?????    OR .. . . maybe a postal worker got a whiff and decided they could use it on their does, to get them in the mood.   Whatever the case, I never received it.  

Yesterday morning, Falina started acting wonky on the milk stand. She kept kicking her bank legs up, so I couldn't milk her. Finally I got DH to help, by standing next to her, and leaning on her.  That helped. Then, when DH took Falina off the stand, I noticed she was red & puffy.

So, I asked Latestarter if RJ was available & he said yes. Both of us were busy, so we arranged a pickup for the evening.

We brought RJ home, and left him in the back of the truck, while we put Angelica in the back runs. Since she is still a juvenile (and too small to be having kids yet), I want to wait, to breed her, until next Fall, when we breed again (for 2019 Spring kidding).

Falina & the dogs could smell RJ (who peed a stinky gallon & a half in the back of the truck, before we could get him out)  

It was a bit of a dance, to get RJ in with the goats & dogs, as Falina & the dogs were blocking the chicken gate - trying to get out. So, DH locked them in the chicken side.

Ruby was not interested in RJ, so she was hanging out in the goat side. I took RJ in through the goat gate, and let him have the run of the area. Of course he went over to sniff Ruby out. Ruby made sure that, on on uncertain terms, she was _not_ interested.  

RJ sniffed around and  finally gave up. So, we opened the gate between the two yards. Falina was in there like a shot!!!    She was _definitely interested!!!   
_
Within a short time, he was on her, and he had a failed attempt. They did a bit of a mutual, end to end sniff dance.  Then he was on her a 2nd & 3rd times, which both ended with a thrust.

@babsbag, I thought you might like to know that after he dropped off, he rolled on his side & lit a cigarette.        So, I guess that's proof of a successful breeding.


----------



## Baymule

Manly goats smoke Marlboros........


----------



## Bruce

Maybe Ruby will change her mind after Falina tells her what a gentleman RJ is


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Manly goats smoke Marlboros........


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just be sure to mark your calendar and he may need another pack when ya take him home....just sayin....


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> See that @babsbag, I'm making Mama Wall happy, you are not!





Bruce said:


> Of course you ARE really busy with getting the dairy going not to mention all the "normal" work you would have even without the dairy.


Yes, Babs!  There is no danger of you being called lazy!  As Bruce said, you are just one busy lady, who has to set her priorities. Making "Mama's Eggnog" just has to go way down on the list, and Costco Eggnog will have to suffice for now.


Bruce said:


> Maybe Ruby will change her mind after Falina tells her what a gentleman RJ is


Ah yes!  That is something I forgot to mention.  That little RJ is the sweetest goat!  He is so calm and was very gentle. Really, he was!


----------



## Mini Horses

Nice !!  Those rascals sure have a LOT of stinky pee.   The girls seem to think it's a wonderful stench    Don't let him rub on you too much   Maybe the other does will cycle soon.  Often just the presence of a male will encourage them to get ready.

Betcha RJ will go home with some of your wonderful cheese for LS & Mel...compliments of the does, for a "good time".


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Just be sure to mark your calendar and he may need another pack when ya take him home....just sayin....


Yes, I'm right on getting that pack of Marlboros!   

he calendar is already marked three times:
1.  Yesterday - day one of the cycle
2.  In 21 days to check for signs of heat (just in case we got a false start)
3. Day 150.  With a reminder 5 days before, to look for sigh of impending kidding.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Betcha RJ will go home with some of your wonderful cheese for LS & Mel...compliments of the does, for a "good time".


ABSOLUTELY!  As sweet as Mel is, I suspect LS won't be sharing Mozzarella cheese with Mel.


----------



## babsbag

If I made eggnog and drank it I wouldn't get any work done so it would be a double NO NO. I do love eggnog.  The stuff at Costco is pretty strong, I don't know what the % is, didn't look, but it is stronger than wine that's for sure. We have state licensed liquor stores too but many other stores have the permits for the high octane stuff. Costco has a killer Margarita available in the summer time too. I really try to avoid most of that stuff, not good for the waistline. 

Glad that the buck was quick to do the deed. When they are ready they are ready. I had one yesterday that had all the signs of being in heat but she didn't want anything to do with the buck. I left them together all day but I doubt he got anything accomplished.  @Devonviolet  at the same time that the buck does the thrust you will notice the doe arch her back and tuck her butt down. She will need a smoke too.


----------



## Southern by choice

Yall are crackin me up with the buck breeding the doe- Did yall start sippin' the eggnog BEFORE all this took place?


----------



## Latestarter

Actually, I presently buy the big bags of shredded mozzarella and cheddar and I share both with Mel   He's a good dog and deserves his share of dairy products (and about anything else I have that he has interest in)  I don't give him anything that would be terribly bad for him of course. RJ is a really peaceful buck. He's not scared and doesn't run from me/you, but at the same time, he doesn't "challenge" me either. He likes scratches on his neck and back but HATES when you get near the base of his scurs or grab hold of them. I hope and expect that he'll give DV (well, her goats anyway) some really beautiful babies this coming spring.  I hope to get some as well.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> at the same time that the buck does the thrust you will notice the doe arch her back and tuck her butt down.


Well, now that you mention it, I was so busy watching RJ, I didn't notice what Falina was doing. She was shaking her tail before hand, though. 



babsbag said:


> She will need a smoke too.


The Marlboro's are a bit too manly for my delicate Falina. So, I'll get Her a pack of Virginia Slims. 



Latestarter said:


> Actually, I presently buy the big bags of shredded mozzarella and cheddar and I share both with Mel


Well, when I said you wouldn't give Mel the goat milk mozzarella, I was kinda hoping, that you _wouldn't_ give it to him, since it is a bit more special than the shredded stuff that comes in three pound bags, that's all.


----------



## Baymule

Give RJ some eggnog!! After all, he has been working hard and needs a drink to go with that smoke!


----------



## Devonviolet

RJ really IS a good looking goat and a sweetie!  I spent some time with him this morning. He wasn't too sure about me at first, but then relaxed & seemed to enjoy the stitches on his back & neck.  I even got a few licks.   

His scurs reminds me...our pretty little Angelica is also developing scurs. We disbudded her twice, when she was small. After the 2nd time, she developed horn buds - AGAIN!!! they seemed to stop growing after a month or so - at about 1".

Then about 3 weeks ago, the right one fell off & the left one was loose.  The other day I thought I felt something on the right, as she went by me. So, I grabbed her collar, to get a better feel.  The left 1" horn bud is no longer loose, and seems maybe 1/4" bigger. The right side has a "C" shaped scur forming.  It is about 1/2" at this point.

I am so upset!  @goatgurl said I could use a cutting wire, but I need to get right at the scull, when I make the cut. Poor Angelica was so traumatized after the 2nd burning, she wouldn't come to me for more than a month. Even now, sometimes she is tentative.


----------



## Southern by choice

You need to be careful using the gigli wire. If too far down you do risk severe blood loss and or open sinus cavity. 
If they cause no issues leave them alone

Remember Jane? She almost bled to death.
We just went through a scur break with our new buck- he did have to get sedated and when the scur that was ripped was removed he bled and bled and bled. Thankfully he was under sedation because it took a lot of work to stop the bleeding.
We have to do Will's scur but we just take off where it curves if we go lower we hit the vessel and we don't need bleed out.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks Southern. I remember when you had the Vet do (I think it was Jane) because she was sharpening the tip to use it as a weapon. It wasn't an easy go, of it,  or fun.

I look at RJ, who is such a pretty goat. And the scurs just Mar his good looks.   Angelica is such a pretty, dainty goat. I would hate to have scurs mess up her looks.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Devonviolet said:


> Thanks Southern. I remember when you had the Vet do (I think it was Jane) because she was sharpening the tip to use it as a weapon. It wasn't an easy go, of it,  or fun.
> 
> I look at RJ, who is such a pretty goat. And the scurs just Mar his good looks.   Angelica is such a pretty, dainty goat. I would hate to have scurs mess up her looks.


I believe this is the thread SBC was referring to. 
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/warning-graphic-unnatural-scur-breaks-off.34295/#post-441659

Hoping you get some pretty kids  I love Lamancha kids, they have the best personality!


----------



## Southern by choice

That was Millie- she had actual horns. The breeder had rotator cuff surgery and couldn't disbud.
Jane is our doe born 2016.

Get a pic of it if you can.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> That was Millie- she had actual horns. The breeder had rotator cuff surgery and couldn't disbud.
> Jane is our doe born 2016.
> 
> Get a pic of it if you can.


That's right - Millie.  Jane didn't sound quite right, but you had just mentioned her.   

Okay, I will have to wait, to take pics, though. The right one just started to form. I can feel it, But because she is chocolate & her horns are black, you can't really see it yet.   


Goat Whisperer said:


> I believe this is the thread SBC was referring to.
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/warning-graphic-unnatural-scur-breaks-off.34295/#post-441659


Thanks GW.  We just got back from buying feed. I have to go out & help unload. I will check out SBC's post on scurs later.


----------



## Southern by choice

I hate scurs too.
Does don't usually get scurs unless the disbudding just was "off"... and that can mean too soon... too late... not burned long enough... wrong size tip... 

Bucks have a 50/50 shot of having scurs regardless of who disbuds. Doesn't matter how experienced... it is just one of those things.

Scurs can be quite different too.
Some really are horns that end up blunted nut they are huge at base and basically a horn... scurs tend to vary in wiggliness - yep- new word- wiggliness. Add that to you goat vocab 

The ones that are solid like a horn I would leave. 
The wiggly ones do tend to break and bleed but depends if they really are more surface or not.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, for now I think I am just going to leave the scurs alone. I don't want to hurt her, make her bleed out, or have an open sinus. If it gets big & ugly, I might ask my Vet about doing it. But he leaves horns on his Spanish/Boer meat goats. So, he may not have a lot of experience with horns.



Southern by choice said:


> Does don't usually get scurs unless the disbudding just was "off"... and that can mean too soon... too late... not burned long enough... wrong size tip...


How soon is too soon?  I think I was told 1 week was a good time. 

Since this was our first crop of kids, I don't have a lot of experience with Disbudding. I watched some YouTube videos & saw it done once, in person. I had read, that if you go too long, you can cause brain damage. 

For that reason I may have rushed through it. 5 second (1-1000, 2-1000, etc) may have run together (1-2-3-4-5) and been more like three seconds.  I did burn twice, with a cool down between burns.  On the boys, I burned a second, offset (figure-8) burn, with a cool down & second burn.  Should I have done that on Angelica?


----------



## Southern by choice

I don't believe in the figure 8's. I really don't think they work any better- you just burn them much more and ya still get scurs usually.
Bucks generally need done before does. It is more about the "feel". I want to feel those nubbies (buds) under the skin- 
Bucks can be born with tips just breaking through.
It isn't a particular day- it is about the feel, experience, and individual goat.

Yeah, 5 seconds is good to check but you may need to do 8... then go to other side... ice.... repeat. It is really done by eye.
Some goats burn faster than others.


----------



## Devonviolet

Tonight we had our 3rd meal of goat meat.  It was very good!  

The first time we had chops (ala' lamb chops). DH cooked them on the grill, at 250°F, in the middle section, with the outer burners. He left them on too long, because they were well done and tough.

Next we put a leg roast in the crock pot, with carrots, celery & onions. That was very good. It reminded me of a beef roast.

Tonight, DH did chops again, after marinating the chops for 40 hours. He cooked them at a slightly lower temp and for 10 minutes. They came out medium-rare & very tender.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, what kind of marinade was used?....looks scrumptious!!


----------



## Devonviolet

DH made the marinade.

1/4 cup Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV)
3 Tbsp Grape Seed Oil
1 tsp granulated Garlic
1 heaping tsp Southwest Mesquite seasoning
1/8 tsp salt

Add all ingredients in a bag, shake to mix. Add vinegar and oil. Mix again and add meat.  Squeeze air out of the bag. Every 12 hours turn the bag, to make sure the meat is coated.  (Personally, I would have used lemon juice in place of the ACV, and would have added dry Parsley, Sage, Rosemary, and Thyme, to the dry ingredients. But, that's just my preference.)  It was still good, but the ACV gave it a sweetness, that the lemon juice wouldn't have.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have begun to believe that Apple Cider Vinegar is one of the best tenderizers made.  A little Apple Juice works wonders also.


----------



## Baymule

Looks yummy! We'll have to do a goat/lamb swap! 

We went to the grocery store yesterday and bought a spiral ham and got a free turkey. It felt weird to buy meat at the store. I wanted a turkey and the free turkey was the best deal, so we bought the ham. I haven't bought chicken in I don't know how long! Never buy pork any more and bought half a beef from friends that is grass fed. Picked mustard greens today, had with cornbread, raised the corn and milled the cornmeal. Had a salad of a shredded zucchini, sliced bell pepper, diced tomato, with an ACV/honey/garlic dressing. I'm thinking the theme song to that old sit-com Green Acres.....LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

But all Lisa could attempt to cook was lead-lined pancakes....


----------



## Devonviolet

I know what you mean.  We haven't bought meat, since forever.  Well, maybe some of the new deli meats, that are GMO free and no nitrates, for sandwiches.  We did buy a turkey for Thanksgiving.  Next Summer I plan to raise some turkeys, so we can cook it for Thanksgiving and Christmas.

Your salad sounds yummy.  And of course, you know I love your mustard greens and cornbread. I'm really going to have to grow mustard greens next Summer!

Green Acres, that's the place for me . . .


----------



## Bruce

Pretty weird that the spiral ham costs less than a turkey. $0.39/lb for turkey, how much for the ham?


----------



## Baymule

Spiral sliced ham was $15, there were more that cost more.


----------



## Bruce

How heavy was this ham?? I think here they would run at LEAST $9/lb.


----------



## Baymule

I dunno, it wasn't a big one.


----------



## Devonviolet

We started at this morning with a temp of 71°F and winds of 10-15 mph. During the day a cold front went through and the temp gradually went down. Right now it's 55°F.

When I was out milking, the winds bumped up to about 20 mph, with gusts of 30-35 mph.

I had to keep the milk pail covered, because the wind was blowing dust all over!  Everything had a layer of it.

I covered the pail with the towel, that I use to dry the girls with, except for a 1" opening, which I held up close, so I could direct the milk stream. I think it worked pretty well, to keep the bulk of the dust out of the milk

Thank goodness I use a really fine fiber filter for the milk!  I'm fairly confident it got the dust that made it into the milk.

This afternoon, we went to a wedding. As I was walking to the truck, I looked (or tried to look) into the side yard, at the birds.  This is what I saw . . .




The fence was covered with leaves, that the  30-40 mph winds had picked up & blown agonist it.


----------



## Latestarter

At $9.00/lb, I don't think they'd be selling many hams... I mean, they're generic, nothing special, mass produced hams... Hell, I hate spending $5 for a pound of bacon and wait for sales to stock up.

I looked at doing that free turkey at the Brookshires here... buy either a cooks brand or Hormel spiral sliced ham and get a free turkey up to like 16 pounds... When I priced the hams, they were I believe $3.99/lb.  The turkeys were I believe .69 or .89/lb. The thing is, they had non-spiral sliced shank hams on sale at Super 1 for I believe it was $1.57/lb... but no free turkey. The hams were limit 2 at that price with min order of $25. I bought 2 shank hams and 1 butt ham ($1.69/lb). Plus, the turkeys there (same brand) were .57/lb. Didn't realize they had a 2 bird limit as well. I bought 5. The women at check out worked with me ringing my purchase up in 3 different orders so I could get the turkeys at that price.

Sure was a windy night and day today. I don't have a single leaf on the ground inside the goat pen. They were eating them as fast as they landed. I ought to cut them loose on the rest of the yard. Wind seems to have dropped a bit now but it's much cooler than this time last night. I left the house opened up last night. Not going to be able to tonight.

How's my boy RJ getting along?


----------



## Bruce

YOUR boy? Possession is 9/10 of the law @Latestarter  

Sure was nice of the clerk to make the effort to get the 5 turkeys.

Those leaves are set up for easy collection @Devonviolet!

Closing out the "Grandma Wall's eggnog" test meaning DW and I drank the last 2 glasses. REALLY smooth after sitting in the refrigerator for a week. Don't really notice the specific separate rum flavor like when it was "fresh" or like when you add it to the store bought stuff just before you drink it. Could get seriously drunk on this stuff as it is, or was, now.

Got my 13# free range turkey today. There was a guy with goat meat (ground) and goat milk at the farmer's market. I was going to try it but he was out of milk and I'm not going to pay $15/lb for ground anything. Thus no goat in my diet.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Closing out the "Grandma Wall's eggnog" test meaning DW and I drank the last 2 glasses. REALLY smooth after sitting in the refrigerator for a week. Don't really notice the specific separate rum flavor like when it was "fresh" or like when you add it to the store bought stuff just before you drink it. Could get seriously drunk on this stuff as it is, or was, now.
> .



I made a half batch and we drank it up. That stuff is so darn good! Bruce, I am glad that you and your wife are enjoying Mama Wall's Eggnog. She was a real character.


----------



## greybeard

VERY windy here in Little Rock. My wife said it was worse on I-30 near Malvern earlier tonight. I moved my truck out of the yard to get away from the trees.


----------



## Latestarter

Must be a pretty good blow if you're worried about trees coming down... After the sun went down here, things settled right down. Not even a breeze at the moment. 38 degrees but doesn't feel it to me as I just got out of the spa.


----------



## Devonviolet

Its 40° here, this morning, and the winds are calm.

I forgot when I posted before. The man, who owns the 160 acres across the road, likes to burn dead trees while they are still standing. He had one, that was about 50 feet tall, in the pasture, that has been dead for several years, and he decided to burn it earlier this week. The next day, we could see that part of the pasture had caught fire & burned.

Yesterday, as I was taking the picture of the leaves plastered to the wire fence, by the wind, I saw the smaller volunteer fire truck turn onto the road.

Then, as we headed out to go to the wedding, we saw the truck out on the far end of the pasture (near the still standing) partially burned tree, spraying down a burning pasture.  I'm guessing the tree was still smoldering and the high winds blew some sparks onto the dry grass. We drove by after we got home a couple hours later & it looks like a total of about 5 acres burned.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Our windy conditions has passed also....thank goodness....and it dropped from 77° yesterday evening to 36° this morning.....all the animals stayed real close to their houses yesterday and didn't venture out and around much at all....we had a brief period of rain that the ducks got excited about, but they didn't stay in it for long...after it stopped they went back to their yard....the wind was howling.


----------



## Latestarter

Unless there is liquid falling from the heavens, my goats stay outside... They scratch up a piece of ground and settle down. Guess they're just "outdoors" goats...


----------



## Devonviolet

Our girls do like their shelters. When they are in the two runs behind the chicken coop, we usually leave the door between them open, and they all seem to prefer the far shelter. 

Yesterday, when it was so windy out, DH couldn't see Falina in the goat yard. So he went looking. He found her curled up in the corner of the goat shed (which has a thick wood floor), sleeping soundly. The back of the 3-sided shed blocks the prevailing wind, so it was cozy & warm.  She was one happy goat!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, today we get to take RJ back to @Latestarter!

Ruby was standing with her rear to RJ (with a fence between them) this morning & she had mucous leaking.  He was watching her intently, while I was milking.

When I finished milking & put her in with him, it took him about one minute for him to do the deed the first time. He did it three times, so I'm pretty sure he got her good!  

When I put her with him 3 days ago, he chased & she ran.   So I put her in the separate run, with little Angelica. This morning she stood still for him, So she was definitely ready!!!  

I really like being able to put our does with him when I know they are in heat, so I have a good idea of when to expect them to kid. If they go at 150 days, we can expect kids on April 12th and 19th. Of course we all know they will do it in their own time. They don't know how to read a calendar. 

Just to be sure, I have marked the calendar for 21 days to check if they are in heat, So if need be, we can go back & borrow RJ again.


----------



## Bruce

Just playing hard to get, she doesn't want a "reputation"!
You should have waited to return RJ until Thursday, @Latestarter will have a LOT of extra food.


----------



## goatgurl

whoohooo glad the deed is done and you'll have new babies next year.  bye, bye rj.  home again, home again, dancing a jig.  
we had bad winds yesterday too.  went with str#1 to take a couple of her wethers to the sale and then to the feed store.  thought we were going to get blown away.  it was warmer this morning at 47 with no wind then yesterday at 57 with 30-35 mile an hour winds.  every critter on the place was hunkered down yesterday.  saw a flock of geese trying to fly and felt kind of sorry for them.  they were getting whipped all around.
saw that you had finally tried some of the goat meat, good for you.  I know it was kinda hard to take that first bite but i'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Baymule

Babies in April! 

Your neighbor is dumber than a box of rocks, to burn a standing dead tree in the wind that we've had! I take that back.....comparing him to a box of rocks is an insult to the rocks!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, he's a really nice guy. But, I would have to say he's not the brightest light on the tree.


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> Well, he's a really nice guy. But, I would have to say he's not the brightest light on the tree.


I would say he's the _spark_ flying across the field!


----------



## Devonviolet

We took RJ home to HIS girls & he got busy running after several of them, doing that chattering/moan sound that he makes. But, they would have none of it!    Poor thing!  He had a job to do & they wouldn't cooperate.   Eventually he gave up and went over to eat some alfalfa hay.   Maybe later. Sweet boy.    He really IS a sweetie. I'm gonna miss him.

Before, when we were there, my feet hurt too much to walk back on his property. Today they weren't hurting. So, we took a walk.  The wet weather river that winds through the property is quite impressive.

We've invited him and his daughter over on Thanksgiving. He's not sure if they will come yet.  Time will tell.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I would say he's the _spark_ flying across the field!


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh yes!  Silly me!  I forgot to mention . . . DH and I took @Latestarter two kinds of cheese (Mozzarella and Kefir cheese) and a package of Goat Chops.    He was very appreciative.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> We've invited him and his daughter over on Thanksgiving. He's not sure if they will come yet. Time will tell.


Given all he planned to make, you are either saving him a lot of work or will be the recipient of a lot of good food  I think they SHOULD come to your place. Thanksgiving is one time that more than two is NOT a crowd.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Thanksgiving is one time that more than two is NOT a crowd.


@Latestarter did say that if his sweet, shy, dear daughter agrees to it, they will come over for some dessert.  My DD is bringing a big Pumpkin Pie and I'm making a Cranberry Pie - and of course there will be lost of fresh, goat's whipped cream, for all.       And of course, I'm guessing Latestarter would accept some of my Scrumpy (hard apple cider) and a "small" plate of some of my side dishes - of which he has never partaken.


----------



## Bruce

How many people are you having? Anyone near @Latestarter's daughter's age? That usually helps a lot with the shy thing. I think he should give her a chance to say yes to the full festivities (hint hint!)


----------



## Latestarter

I have retrieved my favorite oldest daughter from the airport and she has retired for the evening. We will be thrilled to visit with the @Devonviolet crew/family for late Thanksgiving afternoon camaraderie. I'm pretty sure she well knows, I very much appreciate her cooking abilities   I have never had a bad mouthful from their table! 

Thanks again for the gifts you brought me. I am excited to try all three items.


----------



## babsbag

Devonviolet said:


> The man, who owns the 160 acres across the road, likes to burn dead trees while they are still standing.


  Hard to fix stupid and harder still to be a neighbor.


----------



## babsbag

Please tell me more about your hard apple cider.


----------



## babsbag

CntryBoy777 said:


> Our windy conditions has passed also....thank goodness....and it dropped from 77° yesterday evening to 36° this morning.....all the animals stayed real close to their houses yesterday and didn't venture out and around much at all....we had a brief period of rain that the ducks got excited about, but they didn't stay in it for long...after it stopped they went back to their yard....the wind was howling.



How far/close to Rienzi MS are you? I have a friend that lives there and your weather sounds just like hers.


----------



## CntryBoy777

babsbag said:


> How far/close to Rienzi MS are you? I have a friend that lives there and your weather sounds just like hers.


That is on the NE side of the state and I am on the NW side...it is about 90 miles between us....but, on the same line as we are....


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> How many people are you having? Anyone near @Latestarter's daughter's age? That usually helps a lot with the shy thing. I think he should give her a chance to say yes to the full festivities (hint hint!)


We're just having my daughter, son in law & grandson.  I don't know how old @Latestarter's daughter is, but my DD is 43 & her hubby is 49.

Somehow, I suspect his DD is younger than that. I also suspect that he is very sensitive & accommodating to her wishes. From what I remember, They are very close.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> We're just having my daughter, son in law & grandson.  I don't know how old @Latestarter's daughter is, but my DD is 43 & her hubby is 49.
> 
> Somehow, I suspect his DD is younger than that. I also suspect that he is very sensitive & accommodating to her wishes. From what I remember, They are very close.


Yep, because she is his favorite oldest daughter 

Small "crowd", maybe she will decide she can fit in.



Latestarter said:


> I have never had a bad mouthful from their table!


Me either!!!


----------



## Latestarter

She has epilepsy, and though she's on meds for it, they don't completely control it. Over the past two years, the control has become even less to the point where she has had multiples, back to back, over several hours (as opposed to every other month) including at work (ambulance trip to hospital) then out walking the dog, (face plant on the concrete sidewalk, back to the hospital, again by ambulance) and because of all that she's developed pretty hefty anxiety issues and she's just a hot mess... She's never really been comfortable around crowds or strangers and a crowd is anything over 3-4 people... because of all this, she is an introvert, and very self conscious/shy, has esteem issues, etc. She ended up quitting her job in CO and moving back to Maine, where she's living with her aunt (they get along well) but has to deal with her biological incubator (can't even come close to calling her a mother... popping her out is about the full extent of her participation - could write a book about this, but not now).

I try to do that which will make her comfortable and relaxed. I knew she was coming loose at the seams and that's why I bought her tickets to come down. We have always been close. I met her at 4 years old and she called me daddy the first time she saw me. I adopted her after I married, and that began the journey.

We will come over late afternoon @Devonviolet but will not be there for the main meal. We're going to just do a nice quiet feast here. I know you'll understand. I look forward to our visit!


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes. I totally understand. We will be serving dinner sometime between 2 and 3pm. Depending on when the turkey is done.  I'm not sure when they will go home. But, I suspect it won't be too long after we get the kitchen semi-cleaned up. They will have a 1-1/2 hour drive to go home.


----------



## Bruce

Is she not working now Joe? DW has epilepsy, she was controlled most recently on Tegretol. Had some bad side effects with some of the others. I think it has gone into "remission" (if there is such a thing) after menopause, she's been off meds for several years and no seizures. I have seen 3 (luckily never requiring hospitalization), scary as all get out. I managed to hold it together until the seizure passed and she was sleeping, then I went somewhat into shock. Give your DD  from all her forum friends (that she knows nothing about).


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Is she not working now Joe? DW has epilepsy, she was controlled most recently on Tegretol. Had some bad side effects with some of the others. I think it has gone into "remission" (if there is such a thing) after menopause, she's been off meds for several years and no seizures. I have seen 3 (luckily never requiring hospitalization), scary as all get out. I managed to hold it together until the seizure passed and she was sleeping, then I went somewhat into shock. Give your DD  from all her forum friends (that she knows nothing about).


 too.  Gotta be tough.  Maybe they can figure something out to help.


----------



## Latestarter

She is no longer working... with the increase in seizures and other issues. She can't drive, she has to walk or take public transportation/lyft/uber... her anxiety has become a real issue day to day and she's on meds for that. She's working right now toward full SS disability. Like I said, she's a hot mess...

She started on tegretol when she was 4 yrs old... It worked for a number of years, then as she hit puberty, it stopped working and we were informed it wasn't the right med for her type. She's been through countless others and combinations and none have been 100% effective. If she were to come off everything, I have no idea how bad they would be. The docs up in ME have her scheduled with a specialty organization in NH that will do testing over a period of weeks and if they can figure it out, she may be a candidate for brain surgery. I really hope they can find the source and fix it.

Actually, many kids who have seizures do grow out of them, as do some adults with menopause. She's already missed the first option and is a good 10+ years away from the 2nd. She considered doing a hysterectomy to see if that would fix it, but the hormone issues that would have caused would have added even more to her full medical issue plate.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like DD1 and her permanent migraine. The doctors can't figure out anything. We do have a wee bit of understanding what you and your DD are going through. Not a lot to look forward to when all you see is the headlight of the oncoming train. I sure hope the doctors in NH can figure something out. Is she going to Dartmouth Hitchcock?


----------



## Latestarter

yes. Dartmouth. Her Doc said there's a similar place in both Maine and Mass, but the one in NH is the best of them. They will also try to get everything funded and paid for so no cost aside from the gas money there and back. Her doc up there actually paid for a cab for her when her ride to an appt had to cancel.


----------



## Bruce

Dartmouth is about 2 hours from here. I think you should go with her for a period  I'd be happy to meet you there. It is only half the distance I'm driving every Thursday (other than this week) for vision therapy in Mass. I'd even be happy to pick you up at the Burlington airport and drive you to Dartmouth ... except that everything in and out of Burlington is expensive. Manchester, NH is cheaper and closer to Dartmouth. Oh heck, I'd pick you up there too, Dartmouth is on the way home from Manchester


----------



## Latestarter

Guess we can back off my issues on @Devonviolet 's journal... I have animals and am here by myself, so that kind of trip is doubtful. I'd prob find a way if she goes to surgery regardless. 

So how are those girls doing, Falina & Ruby, now that they're past their promiscuity?  Hope they've given up cigarettes again.   Are they showing yet?


----------



## Bruce

Are they asking for RJ to come back for a visit?


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> So how are those girls doing, Falina & Ruby, now that they're past their promiscuity? Hope they've given up cigarettes again.  Are they showing yet?


   Yeah, they've calmed down. No more cigarettes.    Nope. They don't look anything like your April.  



Bruce said:


> Are they asking for RJ to come back for a visit?


Nope. They were satisfied with their visit. They now want nothing to do with him.


----------



## Devonviolet

As we prepare for tomorrow, may we all remember the reason we celebrate Thanksgiving: To be thankful to God for all he has done for us.


----------



## Devonviolet

Before we picked the goat meat up, at the butcher, we went to Lowe's, and bought a full size freezer (20.2 cubic foot), since our first freezer was full.

We set it up in the spare bedroom, planning to move the 1st freezer there as well. It was in what we call the office - originally a "back porch" on the house plans. The original owner, built in the porch, when he finished the house, making a long narrow room. It is 30×7.5'.

There isn't a lot of storage in this house, or wall space to put cupboards on. So, we bought a batch of IKEA book cases & doors, for that long wall.

We were planning to use the spare room as a guest room. But, in the end practicality won out, and we started using it for storage: a food pantry, our beautiful, Amish made black walnut cedar chest and my 12 drawer, rolling chest, where I store my jewelry making supplies. . . . then the stacks of boxes started creeping in. Then, 2 old recliner chairs (now donated) and various other junk. 

Originally, we put the freezer on that long wall (just inside the office), for easy accessibility. The book shelf that was supposed to go there went in the spare room, as a food pantry.

When we put the new freezer in the spare room, we figured out that the 1st freezer would just fit on the same wall. So, we moved it yesterday, and put the food pantry in its place.





This is what we have now.



We are currently using 1-1/2 of the cupboards, for food pantries. But, eventually we want to do some clearing out and better supports on the masonite shelves, so we can store home canned goods in more of the cupboards.

ETA: This is what it looks like as pantry cupboards.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That looks really nice DV and very functional to boot...those freezers will sure come in handy also.....I know ya will put them to good use....


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks CntryBoy. We already have the new freezer 3/4 full. But, we have kinda equalized the load between both freezers.

New freezer




Old freezer (circa 2009)


----------



## babsbag

Man oh man am I jealous of those cabinets. We have our freezers in the garage which is ok but gets hot in the summer. But my home canned foods go in a the guest bedroom closet. I would love storage like that, it looks great.


----------



## Bruce

Gee @babsbag and @Devonviolet's guests have it good, food right in the room!

The cabinets do look nice but I'm here to tell you I learned the hard way that you CAN have too much storage! All the cr@p my DW keeps, never to be used. Pile it here, shove it there, move it somewhere else when you need room "here". "Here" is the dining room table, the kitchen counters, pretty much any horizontal surface. Hopefully others are more controlled


----------



## babsbag

It is my DH that is the pack rat.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> The cabinets do look nice but I'm here to tell you I learned the hard way that you CAN have too much storage! All the cr@p my DW keeps, never to be used. Pile it here, shove it there, move it somewhere else when you need room "here". "Here" is the dining room table, the kitchen counters, pretty much any horizontal surface. Hopefully others are more controlled


  Don't I know it!!!  Over the years we have struggled with clutter on horizontal surfaces. Our first home with a large peninsula, was in PA.  We both had a tendency to put thing down & forget to put them away.  After a while we didn't see it, so it stayed where it was. New things were added & the clutter got worse. Every once in a while, I would get a wild hair, and we would put everything away.

When we built the 8'×53" island in last year, I told DH we _weren't_ going to let clutter build up!

Once in a while, it starts to build up - minimally. DH still doesn't see the clutter.  But, I have been making a concerted effort to put things away, and not put it down, "just until I can get to it". So, the island countertop stays relatively clear.

We need to work on keeping the clutter, in the spare bedroom, though. If we don't know what to do with something, it goes in the spare bedroom and the door gets shut when company comes over. That way the rest of the house stays uncluttered & relatively clean. 

Now, when company comes over we just need to vacuum, dust, wash the floor & clean the bathrooms. So, if someone comes over, for a visit, we don't have to panic and make a mad dash to clean up.

When we moved the new freezer into the spare bedroom, he boxed up most of what should have gone on the loft in the workshop, and carted it out there. So now the spare room is useable again. 

Since I'm in the kitchen processing milk every morning & throughout the day, it stays fairly clean.  The new island, with all the drawers & cabinets, allows plenty of storage - of which the kitchen had _none_, pre-island.


----------



## Baymule

Flat surfaces are the bane of my existence. 

Your freezers look good. I organized mine with plastic tubs--THANK YOU very much for that idea! And we sold the other lamb that was in the freezer, so making room for the pig that is coming at us like a freight train. Not to mention that one of the families that I sold the sow to doesn't have much room, so I agreed to store what wont fit in their 2 refrigerator freezers.  They are good egg customers, so now they will be good pig customers, I hope. 

Been eating a lot of meat lately.......moo......baaa.......oink.....


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Been eating a lot of meat lately.......moo......baaa.......oink.....[/QUOTE


----------



## babsbag

You mean that you are supposed to be able to see the color and texture of a horizontal surface? That would be news to me. I did a lot better when the kids were home but now things get put down and there they stay. Right next to my recliner I see a stapler, a multi meter, dog treats, 4 screws, coffee cup, a book, a lamp, and a pile of bills. All that on what I think is a stone tile end table.    It is pretty much like that on every flat surface in the living room, kitchen, and dining room.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> Right next to my recliner I see a stapler, a multi meter, dog treats, 4 screws, coffee cup, a book, a lamp, and a _pile of bills._ All that on what I think is a stone tile end table.  It is pretty much like that on every flat surface in the living room, kitchen, and dining room.


Ah, so you're a pilot (aka pile-it) You pile it here, pile it there, pile it everywhere!    

I have underlying tendencies to be a pile-it. I have to make a concerted effort to keep it under control.


----------



## Mike CHS

I keep telling Teresa I'm going to make a bunch of signs that says "This is not a table" to put on all of those things I have a hard time getting into because she has covered them up.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> I keep telling Teresa I'm going to make a bunch of signs that says "This is not a table" to put on all of those things I have a hard time getting into because she has covered them up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I admit to being a pile-it as ya term it, but I know exactly where everything is....until Joyce moves it....and she Never ever puts anything back where she gets it from. When she gets anything out of the fridge, it is never located in the same spot when replaced....she opens the fridge and the first "Fit It" spot that is seen is where it is put, even if she has to shove other things on the shelf to the back. Everytime ya open the box ya have to look and search for everything and dig to get it out.....drives me crazy sometimes, but then I just laugh and go talk to the animals....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> drives me crazy sometimes, but then I just laugh and go talk to the animals....


     That's why y'all are still married after all these years!    What doesn't break you makes you stronger!  

You have to choose your battles, and move on.


----------



## Mike CHS

Devonviolet said:


> That's why y'all are still married after all these years!    What doesn't break you makes you stronger!
> 
> You have to choose your battles, and move on.



That is one of those posts that needs a triple 'Like' button.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh DV, none of us are perfect, tho we each think we are close, but she sure puts up with my quirks, so I can't say too much...but allow her to have hers....


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> When we moved the new freezer into the spare bedroom, he boxed up most of what should have gone on the loft in the workshop, and carted it out there.


Or maybe it REALLY needs to be carted to Goodwill or the dump? WILL it ever be used? 



Devonviolet said:


> Every once in a while, I would get a wild hair, and we would put everything away.


Sadly when DW gets a hair it is to clean something like a small spot on the wall or the floor. The only time she cleans the crap off the dining table is when we are going to have someone over to eat with us. I told her mother that she and my FIL should come over every Sunday. Not practical but that table would be ALMOST reasonable at least 2 days a week.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> I keep telling Teresa I'm going to make a bunch of signs that says "This is not a table" to put on all of those things I have a hard time getting into because she has covered them up.


I would be getting the silent treatment if I said that let alone did it.


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> I would be getting the silent treatment if I said that let alone did it.



I even showed her the post.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah well you have already TOLD her you were telling her you were going to make the signs, no surprise for her. Bet she doesn't change her ways though, not if she is like my DW.


----------



## babsbag

Yep, I am a pilot but only because I get tired of trying to find a place to store anything. The office is virtually useless since I can't walk through it anymore and DH won't let me discard any of his treasures so the mail and the bill paying got moved to the living room, as did the stapler. The multi meter was from testing the chicken coop auto door motor and has been put away.  Things usually find their way back to their origin but the paper trail never seems to disappear.


----------



## Baymule

My name is Baymule and I am a self admitted a Pile-It. My husband "straightens" up and piles the piles that I know what's in them, into a bigger pile somewhere else. Things disappear into uber-piles and never see the light of day again.  It drives me crazy for him to move my piles. My piles drive him crazy. But we put up with each other's particular brand of crazy.


----------



## babsbag

I pile my husbands "stuff" but he never moves the pile or looks at the pile. When does a person decide that they don't need what is in the pile and get rid of it? Around here...never.   If he would sort his piles and discard accordingly we would have a lot less clutter.


----------



## Bruce

EXACTLY @babsbag !!!!!!! DW doesn't EVER decide to get rid of the piles, other than when we have to clean up for people coming for dinner. Then some of the old catalogs might hit the recycle bin. It isn't like we need them, lots of them send a new one every month.

I had to clean out the prior house. I found, ALL OVER THE PLACE including many places in the basement, envelopes with EVERY SINGLE credit card receipt we EVER got, organized by month. That was 25 YEARS of receipts. And every utility bill, every check register, every bank statement, every (you name it).


----------



## Mike CHS

But if she ever needed to go back and find something, it was there.


----------



## Bruce

That has NEVER happened *. And what value is there in a grocery store receipt after the credit card statement is reconciled?? Yeah, keep the ones for things that are tax related, have warranties, might be returned (until it is past the return date), capital improvements to the house, etc.

* And never will, the old stuff has been recycled, unless it had account numbers on it, then it went in the woodstove.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yeah, we keep receipts "forever" ya never know when you might need it. So, I have DH Keep every receipt.  We put them in a folder in the file cabinet.

Just last week, I was looking for more "9 oz "old fashion" glasses, that I bought at Wal-Mart last June, but couldn't find them at several different stores. A guy at our local store said if I had the stock # he could look them up. 

So, DH went to look in the old receipts, and found it. I wrote the info from the receipt, in the note function, on my phone, and the next time I went to Wal-Mart, a girl in that aisle, looked up the UPC# and found it on their system.  So, saving receipts paid off . . . well, sort of . . .the info she found said they no longer carry those glasses.     I LOVE those glasses!!!  

Once I had the UPC#, I looked online & they are out of stock.


----------



## Devonviolet

Today was extremely busy!

It all started when I went out to get Falina, in the back 2 runs behind the chicken coop. Usually she meets me at the gate. But she wasn't there. I got worried when I called her & she didn't come or
 respond. I couldn't see the back corner, of the far run, so I looked back there, but still couldn't see her. Then I realized she was in the small space between both of the huts.













It  took us a while to figure out how to get her out of there. We ended up cutting the wires between the back of that run & the front chicken run. It wasn't easy, but I hooked a leash on her collar, & gave it to DH, who pulled her back through the opening he cut. Here she is in the chicken/duck run after we freed her.




We had her in the 2 back runs, because I thought she was in heat & we had brought @Latestarter's RJ, to breed her again.  Falina had no interest in RJ, so I discussed it with @goatgurl & she thinks Falina is already pregnant. I kept them separate, so I could observe & confirm contact.  So, I put her with RJ again, today, & they were just acting like buds.  Here they are sharing some hay.  Don't they make a cute couple?


----------



## Devonviolet

After I milked both goats and filtered the milk, I got busy making a loaf of bread, that I had started earlier.


 

As the day went on & I waited for bread to rise, I made corn casserole, for our fellowship meal after church tomorrow.


 

I also made 1 pound of butter, from a quart of cream, a big batch of mayonnaise (3 peanut butter jars) and cooked yaupon leaves, to make tea. Before brewing it, I chopped it up with a little, manual spice chopper. I put a little honey in it, and it was yummy!!!


----------



## Baymule

Falina was hiding from RJ! Silly goat! Making your DH rescue her, a regular damsel in distress. 

You cooked lots of goodies today!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad ya found her and was able to get her out before there was trouble. All the baked goods look really Good!!....


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Then I realized she was in the small space between both of the huts.


Goats don't have a reverse gear??


----------



## Latestarter

Oh yeah... they have reverse... just no steering control going backwards. only straight. No rear view mirrors I guess.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yup. They have reverse gear. She just couldn't make a 90 degree turn at the same time she went in reverse.  She needed "encouragement" with the leash, to back out of that tight space.


----------



## Bruce

But no problem making a right turn in forward!


----------



## Devonviolet

Exactly!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Are ya doing okay there @Devonviolet ?....haven't heard from ya in a while....hope ya are just busy with things....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Are ya doing okay there @Devonviolet ?....haven't heard from ya in a while....hope ya are just busy with things....


Sorry to took so long to respond to this CntryBoy.

I have been really busy for the last couple weeks. So I haven't been able to be online much.

I did want to tell you that our Khaki Campbell drake's coloring has changed &is different from the hens. His head is black & his beak is green.  He also has some darker feathers in his wings. He looks more like the Mallard, than the girls.  I tried to get a photo of him. But, the Khaki's freaked out & ran away.  I've been too busy to take photos since.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I hope it is a"good" type of busy & that all is well! Hope you had a nice Christmas.


----------



## Devonviolet

Goat Whisperer said:


> I hope it is a"good" type of busy & that all is well! Hope you had a nice Christmas.


Oh yes, all is well.  I've just been busy with family & church activities. Yes, we did have a nice Christmas.

I've also spent quite a bit of time tracing my father's birth family. He died, in a plane crash, at the age of 36, so I can't get any info from him.  My mother has been gone for 27 years, as well, and she never shared much info, about our father, with us kids. 

He was adopted very young & we know nothing about his family of origin. In spite many hours searching, I still know next to nothing.

I do have a few possible leads, so after the 1st of the year will be doing more searching. So, will likely not be able to spend much time here on BYH.


----------



## Devonviolet

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!  I hope everyone is having a safe, warm New Years Eve!

DH & I made Mama Wall's Eggnog for the second time (the first time was on Christmas Day).  That is some yummy stuff!  This afternoon, we made cream, so we had fresh cream, to whip      Last time I sprinkled nutmeg on top, of our drinks. This time, I added 1 tsp to the eggs yolks before I added the sugar. That helped make it possible to taste the nutmeg, which, to me, is what it needs.

I hope everyone is staying warm, in the frigid Winter blast most of the country is experiencing.  This morning it was bitter cold, going out to feed the animals & milk.

Right now it is 23°F with a wind chill of 9°F!!!!  BRRRRR!!!   We left MMinnesota to get away from temps like this!  But I guess I can't complain. Right now, in SE MN, it is -13°F with a "Real Feel" of -34°F!!!!!!  

We seriously don't miss that kind of cold.  It is just too painful!


----------



## farmerjan

Well we were supposed to get down to 11*  last night.  Gee surprise it got down to 4* with wind chill in the minus.  Tonight, New Years night is supposed to be down to 9*,   the coldest.....Hmmmmmm  think they missed that already.....  Our normal for this time of year is 20's and days in the upper 30's to low 40's.  I moved from Ct and New England to have milder winters.... sure isn't that way this year.  We are supposed to have artic chill weather all week;  maybe getting above freezing on Wednesday.  
But;  up in the Erie Pa area, they got over 3 ft of snow on Christmas and another 2 plus ft the next day.... don't have any idea of their temps....

We need moisture.  I would deal with some snow accumulation if the temps were in the normal range.
Hauling water is a real trick in this weather.  We have moved cattle from 2 places that were running out of water.  Will have to start moving some out of where I am hauling to now.  I cannot keep this up.  No moisture in sight for the next week to 10 days.  Not good at all here.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> DH & I made Mama Wall's Eggnog for the second time (the first time was on Christmas Day)


 and you didn't tell us!!!! For shame!!!!  I can't imagine how good it would be with fresh cream!

My vision therapy optometrist also made it for XMas, said it was well received. I have 16 lazy butt chickens at the moment so no more Mama Wall's in our near future. As it is we are shifting from Sunday AM omelettes to pancakes or waffles. Total of 9 eggs in the refrigerator, only Trill is laying and not real regularly at that. But we will get more sun each day, hopefully that will nudge some of the others back to the factory. Not sure how this frigid weather, more than a month early, maybe affecting their laying.


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> Well we were supposed to get down to 11* last night. Gee surprise it got down to 4* with wind chill in the minus. Tonight, New Years night is supposed to be down to 9*, the coldest.....Hmmmmmm think they missed that already..... Our normal for this time of year is 20's and days in the upper 30's to low 40's.


BRRRRR!!!     Our lowest "Real Feel" temp this morning was 5°F.  Usually the chickens hang out in the coop, when it gets colder, & the ducks, turkey & geese stay out in the run. But, this morning, we only had the two geese in the run. That 8×8' coop must have been PACKED, even with chickens on all the roosts.



Bruce said:


> I have 16 lazy butt chickens at the moment so no more Mama Wall's in our near future. As it is we are shifting from Sunday AM omelettes to pancakes or waffles. Total of 9 eggs in the refrigerator, only Trill is laying and not real regularly at that. But we will get more sun each day, hopefully that will nudge some of the others back to the factory.


We had a dry spell, for eggs, late Summer/early Fall, when the birds were all molting. Some days we didn't get any, some days one chicken egg. We have 10 female ducks of laying age & 12 chickens.






The 10 Khaki Campbell girls should start laying in January some time.

The ducks & chickens started laying about a month ago. But not all that well. We get 7-8 eggs a day & most of those are duck eggs.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have 1 khaki that is still molting, but the other 4 are laying regularly.....with a rouen or 2 laying every so often....there are a couple of them still waiting to get their new wing feathers in....


----------



## Mike CHS

That slacker sign had me laughing.


----------



## Baymule

@Devonviolet @Bruce Mamma Wall's Egg Nog recipe is making the rounds! We made some New Year's Eve as well and enjoyed it. 

We're getting 20+ eggs a day......make more eggnog!!! But I have 50 chickens. Some haven't started laying yet, some have and some are 2nd and 3rd year layers. Do I hear stew pot?


----------



## Mini Horses

I have a lot of young hens (6-8 mos) that are just laying in past month or so, small eggs at first.  Some of my older hens have begun laying sporadically -- like Bay, I have a few in 3rd yr and they will be kept thru summer, then stew.  Been good hens!  I'm hoping to have 6-8 go broody this Spring again & plan to set all the eggs I can....for next yrs flock & freezer roos.

Been getting about 15 a day lately.  Today with 10" snow...got 8.  I had to laugh as two of them laid in "their nest"  which was covered with some snow.  Those eggs were laying in snow when I collected! Just shook my head and told them "thank you!"  

So on your dad's ancestry -- do you know from which facility he was adopted?  You may be able to get more direct information from them.  Sometimes.   Maybe any siblings out there from adopted family?  Any birth certificate?  Adoption paperwork on record?     I wish you luck with your search as it can be a challenge.


----------



## Bruce

@Mini Horses - your chickens started those eggs the day before, they failed to check the weather. Once in the pipe, no stopping it!


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> So on your dad's ancestry -- do you know from which facility he was adopted? You may be able to get more direct information from them. Sometimes. Maybe any siblings out there from adopted family? Any birth certificate? Adoption paperwork on record? I wish you luck with your search as it can be a challenge.


I have absolutely no information, about my father, before he was adopted. The earliest documentation is a 1930 census, with him (age 9) listed as an adopted son.  I don't even know at what age he was adopted.

He died when I was six, and my mother was not a consistent source of accurate information.  It seems she told my sisters and I different things, about our father.

He had a brother, who was adopted by a different family, and who was not interested in having anything do do with our family. When my father was adopted he became an "only child". So there were no "siblings".

He listed his birthplace as Jacksonville, FL, on my parents marriage certificate (which I do have a copy of), but there is no birth certificate.  I always thought he was adopted from FL, but my sister tells me she was told he was either living in Alaska or California, when he was adopted. 

When I can find the time, my next move is to fill out a request form, to request adoption information, from the county where his adopted parents lived in California. But there is no guarantee that CA will release that info to me, even though he is dead, and I am one of his 4 living children.


----------



## Devonviolet

There has been some discussion, here on BYH, about how bad the flu had been, across the world and even around the world.  In our area, we have schools close because so many students, teachers and support staff being out due to the flu. 

I have talked, previously, about making Elderberry syrup, to prevent/cure cold and flu viruses.  In the past month, DH and I have picked up colds. We immediately started taking an ounce of syrup four times daily, of our homemade Elderberry Honey syrup, and in two daÿs were back to feeling fine.

I've been told doctors are expecting things to get worse. It has been many years since we have had a major flu epidemic. So, they are expecting this flu could turn into a world wide pandemic.

Many people opt to get the flu shot. My question is . . . since we are having a major push to get the flu shot (from the doctor's office to pharmacies to the grocery store), and so many people are getting flu shots (DH and I NOT included), why are they expecting a world wide epidemic???? I have seen TV commercials that say, even if you get the flu shot, you could get the flu, "but just not as bad as if you didn't get the flu shot". I have heard of people who got the flu shot ending up in the hospital, because they got so sick from the flu. HUH????? No thank you! I'm not getting the flu shot!

I have a theory: I heard recently (on the news), that the current flu shot is not even the active current flu virus strain, and is only considered 10% effective. The reason the current flu shot is not the current flu strain is because the flu virus is capable of quickly mutating. So, even if the flu shot was the right strain when it was developed last year, the virus can mutate to the point that the vaccine is not effective, against the mutated virus, by the time you get the shot.

Think about it. We now have antibiotic resistant "super" bacteria, because bacteria can mutate, to protect themselves from the antibiotics, and way too many antibiotics have been given (not only to humans, but to the animals, whose meat we eat).

I'm not an expert in viral medicine, but I can't help but wonder, if bacteria can mutate and create "super bugs", why can't viruses create vaccine resistant "super viruses"???

Something else to consider, when getting a flu shot at a pharmacy or grocery store. Last year, a friend got his flu shot at a pharmacy. They gave him the wrong shot, and he had an anaphylactic reaction, that almost killed him. He ended up in the hospital for a week!


----------



## Baymule

I never get a flu shot, never have and not going to start now. What good is last year's strain? Your best defense is to #1 be as healthy as you possible can. Eat right, get enough sleep, exercise-as in get off the sofa and go DO something. 

I like my own brand of doctoring. In the last 4 years I've been to a doctor once. Cost-$240 at a local clinic. I know the difference between something I can kick on my own and something that needs antibiotics.


----------



## Mini Horses

I agree with BOTH of you.  My last trip to a doctor was about 19 yrs ago.   Got a pap smear & mammogram.    Never a flu shot.  Have been very healthy all my life.   Still eat well/healthy, less sugar than in years past, casual breads, some fermented each week, drink wine, use real butter, etc.   Eat what I want, when I want it....mostly home cooked with fresh produce/meats,  milk, cheese, yogurt, from my farm.   95% non-processed & non fast food consumption, rarely a soda. Buy grass-fed beef, etc.  My food demo job is where majority of processed tasting happens, although I do a  LOT of organic health/food items.

Now I have no issues with meds or foods but, it's just how I live.  (I'm not a purist, just shake my head at things I see in people that could be so easily corrected by lifestyle choices.)  My farm work gives me plenty of outside exercise & I work a job that requires physical action -- a lot of merchandise resets at stores.

Good genetics (grandparents lived into 90's as did mom)  and good learning from those grandparents who lived a self-sufficient  lifestyle because that was ALL they knew!  Anyone who says such things as food type & exercise are not important are just wrong.  NO chemicals rocks.

I'm 72 this month, fully active and healthy.  Take no drugs as I have no reason for them     OK, I need glasses & probably cataract surgery will be something in future....most oldsters have them.   Mine are still tiny.


----------



## Latestarter

I dodged the flu shot while on active duty when the place I was stationed at would allow me to. Sometimes they wouldn't... "Command Readiness" was the rationale... Couldn't afford to have 1/2 the command down sick all at once or over a prolonged period. Seemed to me the only time I ever GOT the flu, was when I'd had the shot. Obviously I got more successful at dodging it as I got older/smarter/senior in rank. The worst case was as a raw recruit in "A" school training in Millington, TN. This was late '76 and the swine flu was a huge scare going on. I was FORCED to take the swine flu shot and I have to say, that had to be the worst shot reaction I've ever had. I was sick for days after that. For many years I've wondered if that wasn't a case of using the military as a "captive test audience" or human guinea pigs. Still pissed off about it even now.

I haven't accepted the shots for years now. When offered, I'd run. I have absolutely no intention of changing that stance/process now, even after just having the flu. I'm hoping it gave me the immunity boosts needed for my body to know what to do next time. It's been so long since I've had it, I'm sure my immune system was in need of that boost.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Eat right, get enough sleep, exercise-as in get off the sofa and go DO something.


Or stay home on the sofa AWAY from all people. Won't get the flu if you aren't near an infected person, right??


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Or stay home on the sofa AWAY from all people



   Sounds like a plan.  BUT  I still work!!   I'm in retail stores between 4 & 7 days a week.   I depend on my immune system.


----------



## Bruce

You have to @Mini Horses !! Nothing so likely to get one sick than being with a bazillion strangers all day.


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> My question is . . . since we are having a major push to get the flu shot (from the doctor's office to pharmacies to the grocery store), and so many people are getting flu shots (DH and I NOT included), why are they expecting a world wide epidemic????



The answer is  obvious, and the replies here at BYH are indicative of where the concern is coming from. Less than 1/2 the US population got  flu shot last flu season (winter of 2016/2017). It's only a matter of time before that practice comes back to haunt us, especially considering no vaccine is 100% effective and because this (or any) year's vaccine makeup probably offers little or no protection against next (or any other) year's influenza variant--nor does getting the flu this year offer any real protection against getting it any following  year, or even later this same year.

Do viruses mutate? Of course..some of them anyway, flu virus included. DNA virus have a self correction ability when replicating themselves...repairing mistakes when copying their genetic code cell to cell. RNA viruses (Flu is an RNA virus) do not have this correcting ability, so when replicating, they often mutate, sometimes in a very short period of time.
We were (for the most part) able to stamp out chicken pox & smallpox, because they are both dna virus or rna which uses a dna strand to replicate. HepB is also a rna virus that uses dna replication s and is on it's way to being controlled in the US if enough people get the vaccine.

RNA viruses like influenza can and do mutate relatively quickly, and since it takes months (4-6) to make the vaccine for any given year, the flu variant for that year can and sometimes does mutate between the time CDC identifies which variant they think we will see and when the vaccine is actually ready for the public.
Retroviruses are another type that it is extremely difficult to make a vaccine for, but not for lack of trying. HIV and Human T Cell Leukemia are 2 examples of retro virus.

I tend not to give much medical advice regarding humans for the same reason I don't advise NASA or SpaceX on how to put satellites into orbit, tell Musk how to build an electric car, or Siemens how to build nuclear power plants. Not qualified and don't want to be responsible for anyone taking my advice or my own results and anecdotal evidence anywhere near seriously.
I have taken the flu shot for the last 3 years and have not gotten the flu. The year previous to that, 2013, I did take the flu shot and got what I'm pretty sure was the flu and it put me down hard for a week..worst part was, I gave it to my wife as well. Mutated between the time the vaccine was made and the time I was exposed to it after getting the flu shot.

I've heard of "chickenpox parties" where parents sent their children to an infected friend's home to get exposed to the illness in hopes of becoming immune. All well and good assuming the child isn't one of 10 thousand children that ended up in the hospital with it as recently as the early 90s....back before the vaccine was readily available to the general public and mostly mandatory for school age children.
Of course, there's also that shingles thing, as the chicken pox virus stays with you for a lifetime and later has the nasty habit of mutating into herpes zoster (Shingles). Fortunately, there is now a vaccine for shingles. I've taken it as well.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, as a retired RN, who has studied natural medicine for the past ten years, I believe in many ways, conventional medicine has it wrong. With a lot of the meds out there, they treat the symptoms and don't go to the root of the issue . . . The immune system.  By eating non-GMO, non-toxic foods, as well as fermented foods, to keep the probiotic numbers up in our gut, we heal our gut and allow our immune system to work, so our body can fight the disease, rather than try to find a drug to treat the symptoms.

If you watch the ads on TV, for cold and flu remedies, they clearly say they treat the symptoms, which makes you feel better, so you can get back to your life.  The problem with that is you feel better, but are still sick.  You go back about your daily life, going to work, to the store, the kids go to school, and make everyone else sick. 

As far as the chicken pox go, many of us had chicken pox, as children, before the medical community went crazy with all those mercury laden vaccines, that they force our children to take.  That Mercury weakens the immune system.  We all survived having the chicken pox.

Yes, it is possible to get shingles, which is a vicious secondary infection.  However, if we would focus on building up our immune systems, by eating fermented foods (natural probiotics) and eliminating toxins from our environments, we would be less likely to get shingles.  When I worked, in Area Internal Medicine, at Mayo Clinic, I saw patients, who had the shingles vaccine, but still had shingles.  So, the vaccine is not a guarantee that you won't get shingles.

I couldn't get the quote option to work, so I will have to paraphrase what you said, @greybeard, about why doctors should expect a flu pandemic.  I don't know where you got you numbers that less than half the US population got the flu shot last year.  I know more people that did get it than didn't.  You then go on to talk about flu variants mutating and last year's vaccine not working this year.  As I have said before, therein lies the problem.  The flu virus is very capable of mutating almost instantly, so putting all kinds of effort into developing vaccines is like spitting into the wind.  It's really a waste of time and money.  

Several years ago, we had a similar situation to this year.  The most virulent strain mutated so quickly, the vaccine wasnt effective against the flu. But, wait!  Big Pharma spent millions developing the vaccine and they stood to make billions in profit, from selling the shots. So, they put a big push on telling people to get the shot anyway!  Later it came out that they pushed the public to get their flu shot, because they didn't want to miss out on their profits.  

So, the moral of the story, is to eat as natural as possible, eat natural probiotics, to build up your immune system and stay home when you have a cold or flu.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> If you watch the ads on TV, for cold and flu remedies, they clearly say they treat the symptoms, which makes you feel better, so you can get back to your life. The problem with that is you feel better, but are still sick. You go back about your daily life, going to work, to the store, the kids go to school, and make everyone else sick.



There is no 'cure' for the common cold, (a rhinovirus) for the reasons I stated regarding viruses. It is an rna virus, so all that can be done is treat the symptoms. Whether that is chicken soup or an OTC or physician prescribed medication is irrelevant...they all serve the same purpose and function..treat the symptoms.
http://www.erkbiz.com/commoncold/


Devonviolet said:


> As far as the chicken pox go, many of us had chicken pox, as children, before the medical community went crazy with all those mercury laden vaccines, that they force our children to take. That Mercury weakens the immune system. We all survived having the chicken pox.


No "we" didn't.  People did die from chicken pox and thousands were hospitalized.


> Chickenpox used to be very common in the United States. In the early 1990s, an average of *4 million* people got varicella, *10,500* to *13,000* were hospitalized (range,*8,000* to *18,000*), and *100* to *150* died each year.


https://www.cdc.gov/chickenpox/surveillance/monitoring-varicella.html




Devonviolet said:


> Yes, it is possible to get shingles, which is a vicious secondary infection. However, if we would focus on building up our immune systems, by eating fermented foods (natural probiotics) and eliminating toxins from our environments, we would be less likely to get shingles. When I worked, in Area Internal Medicine, at Mayo Clinic, I saw patients, who had the shingles vaccine, but still had shingles. So, the vaccine is not a guarantee that you won't get shingles.



I believe I clearly stated from the onset that no vaccine is 100% effective, but with the shingles vaccine, your chances of getting it are reduced by 1/2 by CDC authorized and accepted studies and the newer shingles vaccine is even more effective.
Originally posted by Greybeard:


> It's only a matter of time before that practice comes back to haunt us, *especially considering no vaccine is 100% effective*






> The new study found that the experimental vaccine protected about *90 percent* of adults age 70 and up. And the effects were still apparent four years later. By comparison, the existing vaccine, Zostavax, cuts the risk of shingles by about half. And immunity wanes within five years, according to the CDC.


https://www.webmd.com/skin-problems...hingles-vaccine-looks-quite-effective-study#1
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/04/well/live/new-shingles-vaccine-is-cost-effective.html



Devonviolet said:


> *I couldn't get the quote option to work* **, so I will have to paraphrase what you said, @greybeard, about why doctors should expect a flu pandemic. I don't know where you got you numbers that less than half the US population got the flu shot last year. *I know more people that did get it than didn't.* You then go on to talk about flu variants mutating and last year's vaccine not working this year. As I have said before, therein lies the problem. The flu virus is very capable of mutating almost instantly, so putting all kinds of effort into developing vaccines is like spitting into the wind. It's really a waste of time and money.[/B]


I didn't state that less than 1/2 the US population got a flu shot last year. I said less than 1/2 got it last '_flu season_' which generally runs from late fall thru early spring, in this case, fall 2016 thru late spring 2017.

Regarding those you 'know'...
In mid 2016, there were approx 324 million residents in the US. The demographics, according to US Labor Dept show that the number of those under age 6 was approx 11.5 million. (closest demographic I could find regarding 'those over 6 months)
324 million minus 11.5 million=312.5 million in the 'over 6 months old' age group that is recommended to get the flu shot, providing their general health allows them to.
I suspect your anecdotal/personal  sampling size is woefully too tiny to yield any meaningful results.
Example:
If you 'know' 1000 people, that is only 0.00032% of the 312.5 million people over age 6 months. . Pretty tiny sample size from which to gauge any results.
For realistic and accepted quantitative research, there is a fairly complicated formula used to determine what sample size is need for any given margin of error.
You can find it here and determine if your sample size reflects what actually happened with the 312.5 million population that the flu shot was designed for.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2876926/



> Less than half of all Americans ages 6 months and up got their flu shots last year, leaving a majority of people unvaccinated against a potentially serious illness, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).
> 
> About 47 percent of Americans got a flu vaccine during the 2016-2017 flu season, Dr. Tom Price, secretary of the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, said at a news conference today (Sept. 28). If that rate had been 5 percent higher, another 490,000 illnesses and 7,000 hospitalizations could've been avoided, according to CDC estimates, Price said. Rates of people getting their flu vaccine, however, have appeared to level off, he added.


https://www.livescience.com/60547-flu-shot-2017-season.html

Where I went to school, 47% is less than 1/2 of any total.

**
'quote option...
Don't select quote. Simply highlight the text you want to reply to and 2 options will appear below the highlight. 'quote' and 'reply' .
Chose 'reply'...not quote.
See screenshot below:







For me personally, the moral is don't get the flu to begin with or at least take every option to lessen the chances...including getting the flu shot.


----------



## Southern by choice

@Devonviolet  you are awesome!


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @Southern by choice. So are you!


----------



## Baymule

I thought about you this afternoon. We had a "neighbor party" and invited 4 couples over to visit. One couple is new to the neighborhood and we wanted to help them get acquainted with other neighbors. Unfortunately, they were sick and couldn't come. So we just had a good time without them.

I made eggnog! I used 18 eggs and made a batch and a half. I only used 6 shots of bourbon because we were a bunch of practically non drinkers. I had that punch bowl full. There was less than a quart jar left. LOL

I made zucchini bread, deviled eggs and jalapeno poppers stuffed with sausage. But the real hit was the egg nog!

We all decided that we need to have neighborhood get togethers and build a better sense of community. So when it warms up, we'll do it again, but outside, and invite more people.


----------



## Mike CHS

We do that quite often and it makes for an environment that is much like family


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> But the real hit was the egg nog!


Quelle surprise!


----------



## Devonviolet

Wow! That sounds like a lot of fun! It wouldn't quite work here.  Our only neighbors live next door, and they spend a LOT more time in Rockwall (with their kids & grandkids) than they do here.  If they do come home, it's maybe twice a month, they stay 1 or 2 nights & then head back to Rockwall

So, if we had a "neighborhood party" it would most likely be DH & I.


----------



## Baymule

About a mile or so from here, a house burned to the ground day before yesterday. They had insurance and will rebuild. We did not know them. But you can bet we will be knowing them. They are our neighbors.


----------



## Devonviolet

We tried to introduce ourselves to our neighbor's on the other side of our next door neighbor.  They have a cool mule drawn, covered wagon, that they drive down our road sometimes. One day, the lady was going by, in the wagon, with her father (I'm guessing). We saw them coming and went out to the end of the driveway, to introduce ourselves.  I said "Hi" as she got close. She nodded her head (in acknowledgement) and kept right on going. She almost ran my toes over, we were that close!  We were shocked!    She's driven the wagon by since, but we don't bother going out to the road anymore. 

Our only other neighbor's 1/2 mile away) just moved in last Spring.  When The kitty, Buttercup, started hanging out here, we took him down to see if he belonged to them.  They are young with children.  They seemed nice enough, but we never see them, and they aren't home much. We invited them to come down anytime, so the kids can see the goats and ducks, but they never have.

Down the road further is the couple that owns the 160 acres across from us, that a dairy farmer leases to run his heifers on. We know them, but they aren't very friendly, except to say "Hi" and go on their way. Other than that, we don't have any neighbor's that we could socialize with.

We have our church friends, so we have plenty of socialization.  They are a really nice group of people.    Besides, we have a fellowship meal every 2nd Sunday, and get to have a party, of sorts once a month, with our friends.   So, our situation is different, from your, but the same.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sure doesn't work here either....we have tried to be neighborly up the road and even invited a few out from town, but we can't even get people to call when they need, wish, or want eggs...for free. We don't go to a church so, there isn't any inlet into those closed circles.....it is so bad, that the Jehovah Witnesses have even stopped coming by....they used to come fairly often, but even they pass right on by.....yep, it is just Joyce, me and the animals here....and the youngest 2 DD and families when they can make the trip. The guy that owns the property west of us, last I knew was in the "State Militia" and they'd shoot over there once a month, but haven't heard anything lately.....we had words about 16yrs ago and haven't seen any of them since.....


----------



## greybeard

Sometimes, I wish I had those 'problems'. Weekdays aren't bad but some weekends it's like a freeway coming down the driveway.
Always someone coming by wanting to talk cows or wanting me to go fishing or borrow something or wanting me to go to town and eat lunch or have coffee or show me the hog or deer they got.
Hosted Christmas dinner here, had 17 and there were more neighbors and friends than family.

Then scouts and 4h take up a lot of my time as well.

Don't get me started on telephone calls. Wish I didn't have one most of the time..or wife would let me leave it in the house.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's nice to know who your neighbor's are, sometimes nice to be friends.   There's a mixed bag in my area -- some oldsters, some retired, others almost -- there are those with out of school kids, a few almost out, etc.   The "retired" are multi aged - meaning retired military in the 45-50 age -- others retired one job & doing another, some retired and home.   So everyone has some weird schedules.   Then, I am the only one with much in the way of animals.  There are a few families with some horses -- rarely see them riding.  One family does use their horses a lot, go to a lot of shows, etc.  Far end of the road, we wave.  They also board some for other people of like interests.  My neighbors to the rear have a couple young children, both work -- it's hectic.

Honestly, I only find 2 of us with chickens.  I was the only one with any pigs.  Am only one with goats.   So, interests vary. 
And I have never seen any evidence of anyone gardening, since an older neighbor had to go to assisted living.  He & I used to talk garden and share occasional work & produce.  He loved to just come pet my mini horses.   No one seems interested in any self-sufficiency, except a friend of the people who live to the rear of my farm.   He stopped by a couple times & I've seen him at some chicken swaps.

Yet, at my end of the street, we all "know" one another by sight (some by name), occasionally stop on road and chat a minute or two, know the vehicles.  And if an emergency, any would help you out.  Of course, sometimes there is a "need" that you don't know about, not being friendly close.

Strange how we can be so close and yet, so far apart.  
Some are friendlier than others.  Some want to be left alone.


----------



## Devonviolet

Interesting @Mini Horses.

What you were just talking about is what I was trying to accomplish, by getting to know our neighbor's.  Personally, I believe the old adage, "No man is an island." Sure we can keep ourselves to ourselves. But, as human beings, sometimes we need help, and it is nice to have someone we can call on to give us help, and or give someone a hand with a difficult project.

When we met the young couple up the road, I gave them my cell number and told them if they ever needed anything, to not hesitate to call or stop by.  Well, hopefully, if they ever DO need something, they will remember my offer.


----------



## Baymule

I feel strongly about building community. We are SO Blessed to have landed in a nice little community. Sure, there are a few that I'd druther not have anything to do with, and those that have had something to do with them, regret they ever let the "using" get started. but over all we are in a great place. 

It can be made better. If we have to be the catalyst to get it going, so be it. There is a short fat man, AKA The Rocket Man, with the United States in his cross hairs. If worse comes to worse, we might NEED those neighbors and they might NEED us.


----------



## babsbag

@greybeard  what do you do with the Scouts? Both of my boys are Eagle Scouts and my DH and I were both scout leaders, committee members, and active parents from the time our boys were 6. My youngest son still participates on the council level. It offered my kids so many opportunities and experiences, a great program. 

Our neighbors are ok, except for the one crazy that we had problems with. Most of them are nice enough and I know that they would help in an emergency but I don't want to hang out with any of them on a personal level. Not my type at all, we have nothing in common and never will unless I decide to start growing pot.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yeah, and now that pot is legal in CA they might just increase their crop size!


----------



## greybeard

babsbag said:


> greybeard what do you do with the Scouts?


Not as much as I used to. I'm an 'associate' or what they call "Friends of scouting' and don't get involved in the weekly or other regularly scheduled meetings. Nowadays just provide the 2 local troops  and the leaders a place to hike, camp, canoe, and fish. Do gun safety demos some years, usually BBQ twice a year late spring and again in early fall but the flood made me cancel last fall's get together. They're building  a brand new state of the art "21st Century" scout camp facility about 15 miles up the road from me with a 25 ac lake, archery and firearms range, lots of good camp sites and pavilions and halls and it should be finished in about 12-14 months so I will be doing even less once it's complete.

http://www.samhoustonbsa.org/camp-strake


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't know if there is much growing around us but from the numbers of drone aircraft we see flying around I assume there is quite a bit.


----------



## Bruce

Drones looking for illegal plots or drones looking for "revenuers"?


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm not sure but it could be either.


----------



## greybeard

They use helicopters and small piloted fixed wing here to look around and to handle it too..


----------



## babsbag

It's pretty ignored around here unless there is a lot but that doesn't mean I like it.

@greybeard the donation of your time and experience to scouting is appreciated. We always had a hard time finding mentors. Thank you. 

That's going to be quite a camp.


----------



## Southern by choice

Years ago when DH and I lived up North there was a huge bust -acres of the stuff. 
Anyway it was in the papers and on and on and then they foolishly announced they would be burning it. 

It was an outdoor burn.   People showed up all over, and around!  
I wonder if anyone got fired over that little "not thinking it through" event .


----------



## Devonviolet

That is hilarious!  A free, government sponsored high!!!  

At Christmas dinner, we were talking about pot being legalized in California, Washington state & Colorado.  I mentioned I wouldn't be able to smoke it or be around it being smoked, because it gives me migraines. DD smiled and then you could see the light of realization go off. "When did YOU smoke pot???"

I laughed & told her it was shortly after her Dad & I were married, we went to visit my sister & she gave us a joint to smoke. I got a migraine almost instantly & her Dad fell asleep. Needless to say, that was the 1st & last joint I ever smoked!

Ah, the sins of our youth!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## babsbag

We used to smell it during harvest.   But our county passed a law that it has to be grown inside so that helps with that aspect. The county I live in has been a refuge for the illegal stuff for years and years...I am definitely in the minority be not growing or using.


----------



## Mike CHS

A little side track but I had some busy body call the county sheriff on me for growing pot in my yard and I lived in a subdivision.  I didn't have a lot of garden space so I always planted some veggies in my permanent planting beds.  The 1st time the county showed up and saw my 6' tall okra he cracked up.  The same deputy responded to the same call the next year and just laughed and said at least it got him out of the office.


----------



## Devonviolet

YIKES!!!  Some people need to get a _life_!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Mike CHS said:


> A little side track but I had some busy body call the county sheriff on me for growing pot in my yard and I lived in a subdivision.  I didn't have a lot of garden space so I always planted some veggies in my permanent planting beds.  The 1st time the county showed up and saw my 6' tall okra he cracked up.  The same deputy responded to the same call the next year and just laughed and said at least it got him out of the office.



Just wow.


----------



## babsbag




----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> A little side track but I had some busy body call the county sheriff on me for growing pot in my yard and I lived in a subdivision.  I didn't have a lot of garden space so I always planted some veggies in my permanent planting beds.  The 1st time the county showed up and saw my 6' tall okra he cracked up.  The same deputy responded to the same call the next year and just laughed and said at least it got him out of the office.


Is, kinda funny, but to err on the side of caution is not as bad as totally ignoring our surroundings.


----------



## Bruce

Apparently some varieties of okra plants can look like marijuana?? 

I wonder if growing hemp will now be allowed in states where pot can legally be grown.


----------



## Devonviolet

We have two citrus trees - Meyer Lemon & Kaffir Lime, that we put in big pots, so we can bring them in the house in Winter, as they don't tolerate freezing temps.
Summer before last, the fire ants made a nest in the lemon pot, and almost killed it.

We took it out of the pot and pressure washed the roots to get rid of the ants. There weren't a lot of leaves left, so I pruned the branches aggressively, to channel all the energy to growing the roots.

Last summer, we didn't get any lemons, & it took a while for the leaves to start growing. Eventually the leaves did fill back in. But not nearly as much as the lime tree, which was about three times bigger.

During the Summer, DH gave the citrus trees monthly feedings of Azomite, and watered them with waste water from the duck ponds.  The lime tree got some blossoms, but not a lot.  We are now picking them as needed.

The lemon tree never got blossoms, but I figured it was because it was recovering frI'm it's near death experience the Summer before.

When we brought the trees in before the 1st frost, I pruned quite a bit off the lime tree, so we could get it through the front door.  I left the lemon tree unpruned.  I also gave both trees a feeding of fish emulsion fertilizer mixed with kelp, for added minerals. We then munched it with hay, to keep them from drying out.

Here is a Kaffir Lime





And a Lime blossom cluster




About 2 or 3 weeks after I fertilized the trees, they started getting blossoms, LOTS of blossoms!!!   




This morning 2 of them finally bloomed this morning


----------



## Mike CHS

We left our lime tree behind in South Carolina but I miss having the leaves to add to Thai recipes.


----------



## Bruce

Are you going to bring some insects in to pollenate the trees or do it yourself with an artist's brush?

You sure that lime isn't an "ugly fruit"?  I've never seen a Kefir lime I guess, I've only seen flat skinned fruits.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We had an orange and a tangelo trees in our yard in Florida....I sure miss riding around where we lived in Dec and Jan, the smells of the citrus blooms were wonderful....we also had several loquat trees too....they reminded me of living in Hawaii, along with the plumeria we had also....


----------



## babsbag

What will you do about pollination or do they not need pollinated to make fruit? I know that mandarins do not. I have a mandarin, lime, lemon, and some variety of orange on my porch. I think the orange is supposed to be a Washington Navel but it is right next to the lemon tree and I always get fruit that is a mixed up hybrid mess. Obviously the bees are at work.


----------



## Devonviolet

I never really thought about cross pollination.  This is the third year we have brought the  trees inside, and we have always gotten blossoms and fruit while the trees were inside.  But, you have a point, @Bruce & @babsbag. I may just look for one of my paint brushes and do some artificial cross pollinating.  Maybe we will get more lemons and limes.  DH said we are definitely not importing insects to do the job naturally!  
*****
Okay, I stopped writing to go find a couple of my artist paint brushes, so I could help pollinate the two trees.  The lime tree seems to not need help with that, as when I was carefully touching the brush to the stamens of a couple flowers, I could see the center of the blossom already has little tiny limes forming.  Now that I think back, I do remember seeing that in Winters past.

The lemon tree only has four blossoms open, so, using a different brush, I went back and forth touching stamens for all four flowers interchangeably.

You may have a good point, @babsbag, when you mention your Navel orange crossing with your lemon tree.  We had the two trees right next to each other, in the back office, in front of some big windows. We moved the lemon tree to a West facing window in the living room (about 35 feet away from the lime tree, so we don't have cross pollination.

Kaffir Lime (pronounced Kuh-fear) is more of a medicinal lime, although in Asian cooking, it is used for flavoring.

Here is a blurb, from a site, which discusses health benefits of Kaffir Lime:

_kaffir Lime, is a fruit. It is found in Indochinese and Malaysian regions of Asia. (India, Indonesia, Malaysia and Thailand). It is a thorny bush. It grows up to 3-5M in height and is evergreen. The leaves of Kaffir Lime are highly aromatic. The leaves are double lobed, which makes them appear as if two leaves are joined together.

Its fruit is rough, bumpy and green. Roll the leaves and finely chop them to smell the aroma.  

Because of its traditional medicinal use it is also known as jeruk obat ("medicine citrus"). The juice and rinds of Kaffir Lime are used as medicine. The oil abstracted from the rind has strong insecticidal properties. The juice is used to keep gums healthy. It is used in brushing teeth. The rind as an ingredient is good for the blood and the digestive system.

The juice is used for washing hair in Thailand. It is also used as a cleanser for clothing. Holy water mixed with slices of the fruit is used in the religious ceremonies in Cambodia.
_
When I pruned the tree. I put leaves in 4 freezer bags, so when I have time, I can use them to make oils and ointments.  I also grated the rind of five limes, and am waiting for it to dry, so I can put it in jars to use later.

Since we got these trees, we haven't gotten much for lemons. So I am praying,that,all these blossoms turn into juicy sweet/sour lemons.

@Bruce, you commented that they look like ugly fruits.  In a way they do, only a lot smaller, and the aroma of lime is _very_ strong when you grate the rind. It's been a while since I cut one of these limes open, and while I knew that the rind is very thick, and there isn't much for juice, I was a bit disappointed that the inside was kind of dried out. 

Since the Kaffir Lime is really more of a medicinal lime, we have decided we are going to buy a Persian Lime Tree too.  We really do love lime juice in our water.  
_





_


----------



## babsbag

I am not entirely sure that they need pollination to make fruit but I know that some plants do, like melons. I also know that mandarin raisers want to be in a no bee zone so that their fruit does not have seeds. Plants are confusing, and I had a lot of schooling in this stuff. But back then I had no practical experience so it didn't mean as much. Wish I could do some of those classes over again.


----------



## Mini Horses

Why are we all up so late?????


----------



## Mini Horses

I  know you like teas and use various leaves/herbs.  This was part of my email today & I thought of you.  Some nice info ------     which you may already know but, interesting or any who don't.

https://www.motherearthnews.com/org...DCFB98ABF03D633AF0247F710FCB262BB8F2C520BBAFA


----------



## Devonviolet

Great article.  It makes me want to get going on my herb garden.  If we don't get anything else done this coming summer, we WILL at least _start_ our vegetable/herb garden!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, @Bruce, you got me thinking. In addition to the Kaffir Lime, which is lacking in much for juice, we really need a juice lime tree. So, when we went to Tyler, earlier this week, we drove through Lindale, on our way home, so we could stop at our favorite Bob Wells Nursery, to pick up a Persian Lime tree.  So, I'm hoping later this year, we should start getting some nice size juice limes.

The Meyer Lemon tree is now covered in blossoms, so again I'm looking forward to making lemonade in a few months.





We have been having some pretty frigid nights here, along with much of the rest of the country.  Yesterday morning, it was in the mid 20's with wind chills around 13°F.

Of course that means ice in water buckets & bowls. On my way back from putting Falina back home after milking, I noticed crystal clear chunks of ice, in the chicken yard, that DH had broken out of the bird's water bowl.  Then, after I got Ruby in to milk, DH called me out, to show me how ice had built up inside a 5 gallon water bucket. It looked so cool I had to get a pic.


----------



## Baymule

Boo on ice in the water buckets!


----------



## Bruce

But you have to admit it is pretty cool looking.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah, cool looking BUT -- still ice!  I've added water, had it freeze over, then have layers of ice with water between...My 150 gal, had to wait for it to thaw this week as it was too heavy to lift out.    About 6" thick  2'X4' ish  iceberg.

AND --  thank you Canadians for sharing.   We are having another week with several days in low 30's, nights all week in teens & twenties........Guess toting jugs of hot water is back on my list of duties this week.   

I really hate the cold.   They predict it may even SNOW again Wed-Fri ish.


----------



## Devonviolet

I commiserate with you @Mini Horses!  Our teams are going to be in the mid 20's over night and 30's during the day. 

On Tues. morning I'm scheduled to appear for Jury Duty at 9:00, which means I need to leave the house by 8:15.  Now comes the bad part.  Overnight, we are supposed to have rain mixed with snow and temps in the mid 20's.  That means the roads will turn to sheets of ice.   I am really hoping they reschedule the meeting for choosing the jury!


----------



## greybeard

Looks like the cutoff line for the frozen stuff early Tuesday morning (7-11am) is now forecast to be between Lufkin and Nack.  Subject to change as always.


----------



## Mike CHS

The one good thing coming out of this cold weather is that the ground is frozen solid so I can drive the pickup around to break ice rather than freezing on the tractor.


----------



## animalmom

In our county when you get the notice for jury duty there is a phone number you call the day before.  I've gotten the notice three times in the last 13 years and never had to actually show up.  This is so much nicer than going downtown only to find the court doesn't need a jury.


----------



## Bruce

Or worse like when I had to do it in So. Cal. when I was in college. You sat there ALL day waiting for jury pool picks. Often as not you went home having done nothing more than eat lunch, read and play cards. IIRC it was every weekday for 2 weeks.


----------



## Baymule

Two of our grand daughters spent the night and this morning I took them out to break ice with me. They got a big kick out of smacking the horse tank with a shovel. 

@Devonviolet, if jury duty is still scheduled, call in that morning and tell them you can't get down your road for the ice and snow. Be sure to tell them how much you want to serve on a jury and please schedule you again. (They will)


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @Baymule.  I was thinking of trying that. Now I will for sure.  I've driven on black ice before, and don't want to do it again.  Many times, you don't know it's there until it's too late and it's impossible to control your vehicle.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It has been my experience that courts are some of the first offices that close in any inclement weather....the judges won't get out in it. I have served on several juries and they always consider the conditions the jurors must face to get to court. I would call the contact number they give ya this afternoon and see if they have rescheduled or canceled the proceedings as of that time.....


----------



## Devonviolet

Good idea @CntryBoy777. I do remember seeing a contact number, on the Summons, so I will do that this afternoon!


----------



## Devonviolet

DH & I were just watching North Woods Law, and through the windows, on either side of the TV, we both saw one of the Muscovy hens flying straight UP!  We looked at each other & I said, "She flew up on the ROOF!"  This was a FIRST!

So I just HAD to get some pics!







 

We've talked about clipping their wings. But, they have been flying outside the fence (the grass is greener on the outside ya know!) And onto the top of the feed shed, for a while now.  

Whenever they do fly outside the fence, they don't stay long, and in no time they are back in the side yard.

This hen didn't stay on the roof for long. Pretty soon, she very gracefully flew from the roof to the unfenced area between the chicken yard and the barn.

So, does anyone know if clipping one wing, of a Muscovy, who has learned the joy of flying, will really stop her from flying out of the fenced yard?  

My concern is that she will fly further and further away, and while the lure of the evening meal draws/keeps her close, I wonder if some day she might not come home.

If clipping their wings will keep them closer to home, at this point, we will definitely do that!  

@goatgurl, I know you have had Muscovies longer than we have & you are friends with the breeder. So, do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Bruce

The view from up here is great Mom!


----------



## Mini Horses

Maybe she thought she could see the TV from there?


----------



## goatgurl

@Devonviolet I have a couple of hens who are flying to the top of my house too.  drives JJ the English shepherd insane, she's convinced we have burglars and sounds the alarm rather loudly.  emma and I laugh at her 'cause emma is an old dog and has heard ducks on the roof for years.  over the years I have tried trimming one wing but it never works for very long so I just quit doing it.  I decided that its more important for them to be able to fly away from predators than stay in a pen so tada free range ducks and chickens.  I have never had one fly away from home in all the years I've had them.  have lost 2 - 3 to a bobcat before marco came along but not not run away from home.   maybe she just wanted to see you and dh, its lonesome in the barnyard when youall are in the house.  @Mini Horses   may be right, she may want to watch the price is right


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Or worse like when I had to do it in So. Cal. when I was in college. You sat there ALL day waiting for jury pool picks.


That's interesting, that you had to go for jury duty, when you were in college.  When I was in Nursing School (in MN), I got called twice. I called & told the court clerk that I was in college & got an exemption both times.  Another time, in PA, I got called to jury duty, when I was really sick with Lyme Disease. I called in and got an exemption for illness. 

This time, I did call in after I drove to the end of our gravel road & saw black ice on the Farm Market Road. I told the clerk, I learned, in MN, to not drive on roads with black ice!    'Nuff said!  I didn't get called to go in the next day, so I guess now I will just wait until the next time they call me . . . and I'm sure they will call me!    I just hope the weather will be a bit warmer. I don't relish going out, at 6:30AM, to milk in sub-freezing temps!!!


----------



## Bruce

I got my summons in the winter, they deferred it to summer. I know it is a civic duty but at least they way they do it in CA (or at least did 40 years ago) sucks. I would say something about how often I've been called up since then but I'm NOT going to jinx myself!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've served on jury duty twice when I lived in Memphis....they have changed the law on it now....but, when I served both times it was a 3wk period and ya had to go each day and check-in and sit in a room waiting for someone to come call a group to possibly sit on a jury....civil or criminal cases. There was about 10yr time span between the 2 stints, but I was picked during both times for both civil and criminal cases...the last one was sequested and went over the 3wk period, because the jury was selected the day before the 3wks were up....lucky me....
Here in Mississippi they only call for the potential jurors for the specified case....not a selected period of time...I haven't been called here....thank goodness.....


----------



## Bruce

That sounds familiar @CntryBoy777 EVERY FREAKING DAY for weeks. DW got called here a few years ago, seems it was similar to your second round. I think you were in the pool for like 3 or 6 months but only 1 day a month and some days they had her call in. I think she only went in a few times and was not ever on a jury.


----------



## Mike CHS

It may change with time but every time they asked me about my background and I said career military I was out of there by the end of the day.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I forget all the lists they use to draw names from, but as the yrs have passed I have tried to eliminate the amount that my name appears on....right now it is just DL.....I have set on 2 murder cases, drug case, and several civil cases. I don't mind it really, but it always seems to be a hassel....at least in my opinion.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just love the double post.


----------



## Devonviolet

WooHoo!!!  We got our first Khaki Campbell egg!!!


----------



## animalmom

Brave girl laying in the cold weather!


----------



## Devonviolet

animalmom said:


> Brave girl laying in the cold weather!


I'll say!  Not too careful where she laid it though.  In the dirt of their night time pen - out in the open.  But then, the other ducks have been known to do the same thing.

I knew they should start laying anytime now.  In fact, I was just saying to DH yesterday, that we needed to move them into the coop, so they could get used to being in there and would be in there when they started laying eggs.

So, this morning, after I finished milking, we herded them into the chicken run and closed the door.  Next we tried herding them through the hole cut in the side of the coop, but they would have none of it!  So, one by one we got them into a corner, where we could scoop them up and "helped" them through the hole in the coop wall.  Once there, they stayed put until we could get the rest of them in.  Now, they will spend the rest of the day there with water and hay, plus buckets padded with straw.  Hopefully they will eventually figure out what they are supposed to do there.


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> WooHoo!!!  We got our first Khaki Campbell egg!!!
> View attachment 42529




That is great news! I know how much y'all love your duck eggs! Hooray!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's great News!!....they will lay like clockwork...I promise....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> That's great News!!....they will lay like clockwork...I promise....


And if they don't @CntryBoy777 will bring over some of the ones his lay ... every day.



Devonviolet said:


> I'll say! Not too careful where she laid it though. In the dirt of their night time pen - out in the open. But then, the other ducks have been known to do the same thing.


I think the first eggs are a big surprise for the hen. Gotta poop, I'm here so here is a good place.


----------



## Devonviolet

We had a bit of excitement this evening.  Earlier today, storms passed over the Dallas metroplex.  Early on, it looked like it was going to bypass us. But then at 7:55, @Baymule texted me that a big angry blob (storm) was headed our way.  So, DH and I looked at radar, on our phones and it did appear to be heading right for us.

Then the rain got really heavy. Within 15 minutes we got 1/2" of rain.  There was lots of thunder and lightning. But the key thing that was missing, was green sky, with the lightening flashes.

Back in the late 1970's, I lived in Lake Worth, TX.  In The Spring, we had massive storms go across North Texas.  In the afternoon, I watched MASSIVE, puffy, white, clouds build thousands of feet in the air.  That night, the thunder, lightening and high winds turned into a really bad storm.  When the sky started flashing green, with each lightening flash, my EX husband and I got the kids up and we took them under the house, to ride out the rest of the storm.  We sat with our backs to the 8' wide chimney and listened to the hail hit our garage doors and wind, that sounded like a freight train.  When the storm was over in about 15 minutes, a tornado had touched down 1/2 mile from our house.  So, ever since, I look for green lightening flashes, hail and high winds, before I get too worried about a storm.

Tonight that didn't happen.  It turned out the storm went just to the East of us, so we were spared.  We ended up with a little more than 1-1/2" of rain.

Before all the excitement started, DH and I were making dinner.  I got a hankering for fried okra.  So, we got a pound of the fresh okra, that we frozen last Summer.








There was left over milk and eggs, as well as cornmeal.  I just couldn't let it go to waste, so I mixed it together and made some hush puppies.




It was all yummy!


----------



## Baymule

There was some tornado damage in Winnsboro, but no injuries to anybody. Damage wasn't total wipeout, but things like trees falling on houses and a few roofs ripped off. Of course, if it's YOUR house that got "minimal" damage, it's still a BIG deal. 

We were texting Devonviolet and @Latestarter with latest updates. Had to check on our BYH friends. All is well.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, how is everything going there @Devonviolet ?....any more khakis laying eggs yet?....are they using the nests ya made? I understand ya not posting as much....but, sure do miss ya!!


----------



## Devonviolet

We continue to get Khaki Campbell eggs every day, for the last several days we got 2 eggs. But today, we got 3 eggs.  So, gradually new Khaki's are laying each day.  AND . . . for the past four days we have gotten one GOOSE egg!!!  WooHoo!    Eventually, I want to put the geese in the back run behind the chicken coop, so the female goose can start setting on her eggs and hatching some goslings for us.  

This afternoon, we went to Lowe's to buy some supplies for converting an IKEA wardrobe into a broom closet/storage closet, which we will put by the back door.

When I got out of the truck, I saw one of the production reds (our most aggressive chickens.  ) run up to one of the Khaki's, not too far from the gate I was near.  The red started beating up on the poor Khaki, and wouldn't stop, even when I yelled at her. So, I went in through the gate and chased the red off!

When I turned around, the Khaki was just laying in the grass.  So, I picked her up, to examine her.  When I turned her over, her left leg didn't seem injured, but it didn't give any resistance when I pushed on both legs.  Then, I noticed that she had some dried blood on her beak, coming from her nostril.  When I put her on the ground, she seemed to have trouble walking. So, I picked her up again and we took her to spend the night in a stall in the barn.  It was so sweet!  When I was holding her against me, she put her head down on my chest, like she was cuddling in, feeling safe. 

We put down fresh straw, water and feed. When we checked on her later, she was huddled in the straw, like it was a nest, in the corner.  We are hoping she will be better in the morning. 

While I was holding the Khaki, waiting for DH to get the stall ready, I looked out in the side yard and saw a dead chicken next to the gate into the chicken yard.   After looking her over, there were no apparent signs indicating why she died.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> So, how is everything going there @Devonviolet ?....any more khakis laying eggs yet?....are they using the nests ya made? I understand ya not posting as much....but, sure do miss ya!!


  That is too funny!  When you were asking how I am doing, I was posting an update!  

The Khaki's had no interest in using the nest boxes we put on the floor for them.  The first few eggs we found were in the middle of the chicken run.  The last several days, we have been finding their eggs in the hay, of three corner nests, in the chicken coop.  The goose hen is laying her eggs in the same corner nests, that the Muscovy's and Pekins use.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's great to hear about the Goose laying....and the other khakis starting to produce. Sure sorry about the little hen being injured...sure hope she recovers for ya....that's why we had to separate the Dotties from the ducks....they were just marauders and wanted to fight the ducks for no reason, the ducks...both khakis and rouens run from confrontation, but the Dotties look luke game hens cause they fight like roosters do. Sorry to here about the hen that died, hope the hen that injured the duck didn't kill ber too....may have to mark her for freezer camp if she don't straighten her act up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We quit trying to make them nests and just let them make them and use them and we adjusted to collecting them where they made their nests...they have about 5 different spots that they will use and change from one to another every so often.....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sorry to here about the hen that died, hope the hen that injured the duck didn't kill ber too....may have to mark her for freezer camp if she don't straighten her act up


All of our production reds are pretty much finished laying, and are the most aggressive of all our chickens. In fact, one or more of them actually mount the other chickens and ducks.  A few of them have died. In fact the one that died today was a production red.  They have all been slated for freezer camp, we just haven't had time to butcher birds. 

Eventually, we are going to focus on ducks, and faze out the chickens.  Well, actually, we might keep the Barred Rocks, because they are sweet, friendly, docile chickens.  It's hard to tell for sure, but we are pretty sure, that at least half of the chicken eggs we are getting are from the Barred Rocks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Aren't those little khakis the sweetest little things?....they have such character about them.....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Aren't those little khakis the sweetest little things?....they have such character about them.....


Yes they are!     Little by little, they are starting to figure out that we aren't the big bad enemy.    More and more, we can get near them and they don't panic and run off.     But, today, when that little girl cuddled right in, when I was holding her,  I just melted!


----------



## Baymule

Nothing worse than a bunch of mean chickens.  I am glad you rescued your duck from getting her brains pecked out by that mean hen. I hope your ducks settle down and let you make pets out of them. They don't know what they are missing.

Goose eggs! yay! Will you sell the goslings or raise them up for the freezer?


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Goose eggs! yay! Will you sell the goslings or raise them up for the freezer?


Depending on how many goslings we get, we will likely do both.

First and foremost, I want to put some goose meat in the freezer. But, if we have a surplus, I would like to sell some goslings.


----------



## BoboFarm

Production reds are nasty! They've not been bred with good temperament in mind. I will never get any because of that. Mind you, there are bad apples in any breed of animal. I had a down right nasty buff orpington. We didn't have a rooster so she took on the role. She "crowed" and mounted all of the other hens. Her behavior didn't last long. She was quite tasty  I hope your ducks are ok.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe the hen that died is the one you chased off the duck


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Maybe the hen that died is the one you chased off the duck


Nope. The dead red had been dead for a while when we got home from Lowes. She was bloated & her legs were sticking up in the air.


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, not fun. Are you going to do a necropsy?


----------



## Devonviolet

BoboFarm said:


> Production reds are nasty! They've not been bred with good temperament in mind. I will never get any because of that. Mind you, there are bad apples in any breed of animal. I had a down right nasty buff orpington. We didn't have a rooster so she took on the role. She "crowed" and mounted all of the other hens. Her behavior didn't last long. She was quite tasty  I hope your ducks are ok.


Our reds didn't start mounting the other hens until we butchered the last of the rooster.  No crowing, but if you didn't know they were hens you might think they were roos!

At one point we had 8 reds. We are now down to two. A few got butchered, but then one by one they have just dropped dead. Not a hardy lot!  

I think the remaining two are about 3 years old.  If they make it to butcher time, they will be gone too!  We'll probably have to stew the tough old birds all day to make them edible!!!


----------



## BoboFarm

Their behavior is likely directly linked to no rooster. Our BO was about 3 when we butchered her. We put her in the crockpot on low for the day. She wasn't too tough.

We're going to get Australorps when we're ready for chickens. I've had easter eggers, orpingtons and Rhode Island reds.


----------



## Bruce

BoboFarm said:


> Their behavior is likely directly linked to no rooster


That would be my experience. When I posted my Anconas were mounting the other hens, someone with many years of chicken raising posted back that they had never seen such behavior. The difference? She always had roosters. 

I believe it is a show of dominance. Seems kind of odd that the hens "thought up" such behavior never having seen a rooster in their lives.


----------



## BoboFarm

It is dominance. We've never had roosters and a hen has always assumed the role.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Devonviolet said:


> We'll probably have to stew the tough old birds all day to make them edible!!!


A pressure cooker is your friend!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Hmmm, not fun. Are you going to do a necropsy?


I thought about it, but wouldn't know what to look for.


----------



## Devonviolet

BoboFarm said:


> Their behavior is likely directly linked to no rooster. Our BO was about 3 when we butchered her. We put her in the crockpot on low for the day. She wasn't too tough.
> 
> We're going to get Australorps when we're ready for chickens. I've had easter eggers, orpingtons and Rhode Island reds.


We've had all of those too. One of my Buff Orpington hens was the sweetest things!

You should consider trying some Barred Rocks!  We really like ours. They are very friendly. And smart!


----------



## Devonviolet

I agree with you all, about the dominance thing.  None of it started until we butchered our last rooster.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, our sweet, little, bullied Khaki survived the night. She was up and running this morning and left us an egg by the stall gate! She also ate all the feed we left her last night! 

We ended up with FIVE Khaki eggs this morning!    So half of our girls are laying eggs now!


----------



## BoboFarm

Yay!


----------



## CntryBoy777

....


----------



## Baymule

Your duck said thank you for saving her life with an egg!


----------



## farmerjan

A couple of things about the hens that start treading other hens.  Yes it is partly a dominance thing, but there is a hormone shift and they actually will take on the characteristics of what is known as a "hennycock" .  In fact there are some breeds, especially the games, that will usually have one or two females that look and act more like a cock bird.  They will even fight them as the hennycock will confuse the other cock bird.  But they will mount other hens, will crow, and can be very aggressive.
The production reds are not supposed to become "old birds".  They are bred strictly for the production and at 2 are "physically" old and used up.  They lay themselves out.  And some strains are also aggressive.  I have 2 that are of a production strain that were given to me and one will peck me every time I open the pen door to do water.  I grabbed it after getting a nasty pecking , by the neck and shook it up pretty bad.  Tried to kill it but didn't manage so it went back in the pen and ran in the house.  Maybe it will discourage it for awhile.  I have no time to be processing a hen or 2.  It will go to the swap meet if we go in early May and be dinner for some ethnic group.  I need the room to raise some more Langshans.

You can check the Barred Rocks to see who is laying. There will be at least a 2-3 "finger space between the bones at the "cloaca" which is the opening for the eggs and chicken poop.  Easiest way is to hold the hen in one hand/arm with her head like tucked under your arm and her feet/legs between your fingers so she is resting on your palm.  Take your other hand and spread the feathers so you can find the two bones and see how many fingers you can lay side by side there.  1 means not laying,  2 means possible, 3 or more means definitely laying.  Also their combs get very red when they start laying and usually get a bit bigger and plumper looking.  A non laying hen usually has a smaller and "withered up"  looking comb,  with it being paler and kinda scrawny and wrinkled.  After a hen has laid a long time she will get paler around the comb and face.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks for that explanation, @farmerjan.  I'll have to check out the combs and on the chickens, that I think might be laying, I will check the cloaca, to see if they have the space for egg laying. 

I knew the Reds aren't laying. They are three years old and I knew they are really only bred to lay for 2 years.  The  plan was to butcher them late last summer, but time and HOT weather got away from us, and we just didn't get birds butchered.  We also have a crabby turkey  and a Muscovy drake that we have been wanting to butcher.


----------



## Devonviolet

Our little, bullied Khaki hen is back to normal and with the flock. However, we have bad news.     Yesterday, when DH returned our little girl, he counted heads & we have 10 Khakis (including the returned hen), instead of the 11 we should have.   I counted this morning and I get 10 too.   DH walked the outside perimeter, and didn't see any dead birds. So, we aren't sure what happened to our missing bird.     The good news is, that we still have the Khaki drake.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh no!!.........keep looking....we were missing one and I found her in an old rolled up piece of rusted fencing and had to cut her out of it to free her. She had gotten into the center and laid an egg and couldn't get out....they can fit into some small spaces and I wouldn't have found her had she not talked to me when I was standing close by....I was calling and talking to her trying to locate her....and I heard her low chittering. I sure hope ya find her.....


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @CntryBoy!  Since we didn't find a body, we will continue to look for her. Although, we do have a lot of hawks & vultures flying overhead all day long. 

Since we had been gone most of Wednesday, no telling what could have happened in our absence.


----------



## BoboFarm

I've lost several hens that have gotten caught in rolled fencing to lay eggs. We didn't find them in time and they died. Chickens find the craziest of places to lay eggs. Keep looking. I hope you find her


----------



## Baymule

I hope you find her.


----------



## Latestarter

you find her still alive.


----------



## Devonviolet

Praise God!     DH found our missing Khaki hen!

Thanks for your suggestion @CntBoy777!  She had gotten herself wedged between a box and a board next to our workshop.  DH was in that area calling her and listening.  He didn't hear her chirping/calling back, but every time he called, he could hear her rustling.  It turned out she had wedged herself into a tiny space, that she couldn't back out of.  DH looked, but didn't see any eggs.  He shoved a 2x4 into the space, so no other birds could get caught in there.

DH took her straight to the barn and put her in our convalescent stall  with plenty of hay, food and water. We will check on her in the morning and will likely put her back with the flock at that time.


----------



## Bruce

Like
Like
Like
Like!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Awwww, thanks Bruce!!!  Your response fills me with joy!!!  I just love the way we support each other here on BYH!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh!!....what great news!!.....
DH deserves an extra biscuit for breakfast tomorrow!!.....


----------



## Baymule

That could have turned out so bad....and sad. What a happy day! It reminds me of the parable of the lost lamb. Even though the shepherd had 99 lambs, counted and safe, he went out to find the lost lamb. Celebration!


----------



## BoboFarm

Yay!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, our lost Khaki is back with the flock.  

She didn't eat much overnight, but did drink some water.  She did seem to have some energy, so we decided she needed to be back with the other birds for some social time. She fit right in when we put her back.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is really good to hear!!....I'm sure she is telling them all about her experience too....so Glad DH heard her moving around.....


----------



## Bruce

HOPEFULLY she's telling them "DON'T GO INTO SMALL SPACES TO LAY YOUR EGGS!!"


----------



## Devonviolet

We're having a "Super Blue Blood Moon".  I can't get good pics of the moon on my phone. But, here's my best attempt.






Here is a news story about it:

https://patch.com/texas/dallas-ftworth/blood-moon-heres-how-see-it-dallas


----------



## Baymule

I couldn't sleep last night. Full moons do that to me, this one lit up the woods! Today, I got two eggs from a coop that I normally get 10-12 eggs from. I guess the hens didn't get any sleep either LOL.


----------



## Devonviolet

WoooHooo!!!  We are up to 7 Khaki Campbell eggs today!  That's 7 out of 10 Khaki hens laying.  Considering 3 of our girls were stunted in the beginning, when someone (who shall remain nameless - ahem . . . DH ) forgot to give them the Brewer's Yeast that I bought.     Once he started giving it to them, they grew by leaps and bounds.  So, I'm guessing it may be a few weeks before the last 2 or 3 start laying. 

So today I started actively drying the girls out. If I am counting right, day 150, for Falina, will be April 11th and for Ruby it will be April 19th.  They have already been decreasing their output on their own.   Falina has been giving me about 5-1/2 cups (that's pumping and hand milking), and Ruby has been giving me 3-1/2 cups (pump & hand milking).  

This morning, it was hard, but I forced myself to NOT hand milk. I got a total of 5 cups from both girls.   I figure by the middle to end of next week I will stop milking all together.


----------



## Bruce

Sure hope you have some milk and cheese saved up!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Sure hope you have some milk and cheese saved up!


Oh yes!!!  4 gallons of milk (1/2 gallon in 1 gallon freezer bags), 3 quarts of extra heavy cream, so I can make butter, about five pounds of Mozzarella cheese and about 10 pounds of cottage cheese.  I still have several gallons of milk, sealed in 1/2 gallon jars, in the fridge. This afternoon I am going to start a couple pounds of Feta Cheese culturing, and I will finish I tomorrow.  I'm also making Kefir, which will last for several weeks.  If I get low, I can always thaw some milk and make more Kefir using my Kefir grains.

In a little bit, I will be making a couple pounds of Feta cheese.  I want to make some Spanakopita, and will need Feta for that.


----------



## Bruce

So your "drought" will be short lived if it starts at all


----------



## Baymule

And soon the pitter patter of little hooves will be heard.....


----------



## farmerjan

As long as they are not "up on the rooftop" ........


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Devonviolet

Today was another busy day on Devonviolet Acres.

Of course it started out with DH feeding animals while I milked the girls.  I'm drying them off, since they will both be kidding around the middle of April.  Actually, they have already been drying themselves off. I'm just taking a little less each day.  Today, it was a little less than 5 cups for both girls.

Lately, we have been eating a lot of grapefruits and oranges, and giving the girls a few pieces of the rinds after they finish milking.  To watch their anticipation     and the way they relish each bite, you would think it was candy.     I had been trying to give Angelica pieces of rind also, but she would sniff it and run away, shaking her head, like I had tried to give her something awful!!!  It was quite comical.  So, she would get some dried apple leaves, which was her favorite treat.

This morning I gave her some of the green leaves, that fell off the lemon tree, in the house, and then I slipped in a piece of grapefruit rind, like I had done in the past.  Only this time, she sniffed it and tentatively took it in her mouth.     WHAT???  She actually _took_ it????  WOW!!!  So, I got another piece and called her over to the gate.  She took that too!!!  Only she had to be fast, because Ruby was trying to take it from her.  

I had about 4-1/2 gallons of milk in the fridge.  I was planning to freeze it. But then decided to make some Feta cheese.  I hadn't made that before, and wanted to make Spanakopita, for dinner soon.

So, this afternoon I opened one of my cheese making ebooks, and looked up the recipe.  Thankfully, I did have the rennet, Mesophilic starter and calcium chloride.  With two one hour resting periods, and hanging time, it took about 5-1/2 hours to make.

I used 2 gallons, of milk, figuring I would get 2 pounds of cheese. However, as I worked with it, it seemed like more than 2 pounds.  So, I weighed it and we ended up with 3 lbs 6 oz of Feta cheese!!!  

Here it is sitting in the whey after I added the rennet & let it sit for an hour. I then cut it into 1/2" cubes, to help release the whey from the cheese.





Here it is after it hung over the sink for 3 hours, and I sliced it into 1" slabs, before I cut it into 1" cubes.




And here it is in the bowl, after I salted it.




It is in the fridge now, as it has to mature for 4–5 days.  But so far, we are happy with the results.  It doesn't taste anything like what we have bought at the store. It's a lot milder. But then, I had read that somewhere.  The recipe says for a stronger taste, put it in a salt brine for up to 3 days in the fridge.  I would think if it is in a brine, it could stay in the fridge for longer than 30 days.

While I was making the Feta, I also made some Matzah. We are having communion at church tomorrow, and a while back, I offered to make some.  So, between adding ingredients & letting the milk rest, on the Feta cheese, I was also making Matzah & cleaning up after myself.  By the time I hung the cheese, to drain, my feet hurt and I was exhausted!   But, the kitchen was clean and it felt good to get so much done.


----------



## Baymule

I love feta! I bet that is sooooo much better than anything that you could ever buy from a  store. Your goats, healthy, loved and adored, well fed, sweet, giving you the best milk, and you make the cheese! That is beyond awesome. Yup, you are living the dream, fer shure!


----------



## Mike CHS

We bought some feta from the Amish that was 10 times better than anything I have ever had.  Put a bunch of that and some anchovies on a salad and I'm happy.


----------



## Baymule

We ate at a Greek restaurant and they offered grilled feta. Basically I think they pan fried it, it was toasty browned on both sides, crunchy and delicious.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> We ate at a Greek restaurant and they offered grilled feta. Basically I think they pan fried it, it was toasty browned on both sides, crunchy and delicious.


M-m-m-m!!!    That sounds SO good!!!     I think I will have to make that for dinner tonight!


----------



## Devonviolet

Dinner tonight ended up being big Buttmilk Biscuits (using homemade Kefir), smothered in goat butter and fried Feta Cheese cubes, on the side.  It was yummy!


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> Dinner tonight ended up being big Buttmilk Biscuits (using homemade Kefir), smothered in goat butter and fried Feta Cheese cubes, on the side.  It was yummy!



 Big BUTTmilk Biscuits!!


----------



## Devonviolet

ButtERmilk!


----------



## Bruce

Yeah sure @Devonviolet, I think that was a Freudian slip. We know what you were thinking about.


----------



## Devonviolet

Today was foggy & miserable out, so I stayed inside & made sauerkraut. I got my Cuisinart out & using the thinnest slicing blade, shredded two good size heads of cabbage and 1-1/2 big carrots. I ended up with a gallon of sauerkraut.



I'm planning to keep it out, culturing, at room temp (66-70°) for 7+ days. 

We still have some sauerkraut, that I made last Spring.  Since it is still flu season, I want to keep plenty of cultured foods (kefir, Kombucha and cultured veggies), on hand. They are loaded with natural probiotics, that help prevent the flu, by keeping the gut healthy. Over the years, homemade sauerkraut has proven to bring people back from the depths of dispair within a few hours. Last spring, a friend of ours was really sick with the stomach flus, plus the respiratory virus. I took her some sauerkraut juice & Elderberry syrup, and by the next day she was feeling a LOT better. 

We have been eating sauerkraut, as well as kefir and Honey Ginger (2nd brew) Kombucha (YUM!!!), in addition to daily Elderberry syrup, to prevent the flu virus from getting a foothold in our house.  So far its working & we are both well.


----------



## Mini Horses

Looks good.  Is that a specially bought container for your fermenting?  I see all the venting stuff...  It's nice.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Looks good.  Is that a specially bought container for your fermenting?  I see all the venting stuff...  It's nice.


Thanks, Mini.  I'm looking forward to my first bowl of that sauerkraut.  The jar came from Walmart. It's called a "cracker jar". It comes with a metal lid, that rusts, if you use it for acidic liquids.  So I bought some plastic lids (online).  Next I bought the airlock and a grommet. DH drilled a hole in the lid and put the airlock in.

The cool thing about the airlock (which has water in it), is that it prevents oxygen from getting in, and allows the carbon dioxide, produced by the good bacteria, to vent out.
WIN-WIN!


----------



## animalmom

@Devonviolet, I saw this on Amazon www.amazon.com/masontops-com-PPI4W-masontops-Waterless-Fermentation/dp/B01LWS63OF/ref=pd_sbs_79_2?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01LWS63OF&pd_rd_r=SQVF1TWA6NMVMNDX3T9Q&pd_rd_w=QfKcE&pd_rd_wg=rZuBh&psc=1&refRID=SQVF1TWA6NMVMNDX3T9Q . 

Picture looks stretched out, but it is a silicone insert for any sized wide mouth jars that creates a one-way valve... nothing goes in and gasses go out.  Suppose to eliminate the need for the water airlock.   What do you think?


----------



## Devonviolet

Hi @animalmom!  I have seen these but never really thought about getting them. $23.94 is a bit $teep, at $6 each.  I think I can make my lids for (I'm guessing) about $2.00 each.

I see that they are for "waterless fermentation". I add a 4% saline solution to mine, along with 1/2 pot of culture for vegetables. I may have added too much liquid, though, as I have had to open the jar and ladle out some of the brine, because the gasses were expanding the volume, causing the brine to fill & overflow the airlock.   

Of course I couldn't let the brine go to waste. So, I drank it. It was slightly carbonated with a mild sauerkraut flavor.  A good sign that my sauerkraut is going to be yummy!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

I just have to tell y'all about what DH & I saw today!!!  

We stepped out on the back porch and noticed the Pekin drake was chasing one of the Barred Rock chickens, trying to mount her.

They ran around the yard for a minute and then the chicken must have seen us on the porch, because she bee-lined it to the porch at high speed, forcing the drake to fly to keep up with her.

When the hen got to the steps, she ran up them, without even slowing. The drake skidded to a stop at the bottom, giving up the chase. He turned around and walked away.        I was laughing my head off.  

The ducks & chickens are so funny!!   It's like they constantly watch the back door. If we even walk by the door (which is full glass), they come running across the yard en'mass!  If we open the door, they fly low across the yard.  Heck, they do it if they see us walk past the living room window.

In the afternoon, at feeding time, the four Barred Rocks & the Buff Brahma hen are quick to run up the steps, onto the porch, even before we walk out the door.    

What a stitch they are!  The Bible tells us, a merry heart does good like a medicine.  Well, our animals keep us laughing throughout the day.  Maybe that's why we don't get sick very often.


----------



## Devonviolet

While I was writing the above post, about the drake chasing the chicken, the Gander had flown out of the chicken yard & couldn't figure out how to get back in.  He was running back & forth, trying to get through the fence. 

It reminded me of when we had the guineas. They would be trying to get into the chicken pen - right next to the open gate, and run back and forth (along the fence) trying to get from the yard into the pen.     

So DH opened the side gate, just down the fence from where that silly goose (um, gander) was, and tried to chase him through the gate.   He went everywhere but through the gate. 

So, DH called me and I went out to help.  I had DH stand outside the gate. I took the tree branch "staff" that @Baymule suggested for herding chickens when we first started here, three years ago. It worked like a charm!  I guided him from behind, and he ran along the fence, right in through the gate.


----------



## Bruce

I've heard of Turducken. You would be 2/3 the way there if the drake successfully mated the BR hen


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> I've heard of Turducken. You would be 2/3 the way there if the drake successfully mated the BR hen


Boy!  Wouldn't THAT be a sight!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

@animalmom, I have two similar sets of graduated silicone lids to what you posted above.




Mine range in size from 4" to 10".  The 10" lid is perfect for covering the 2 gallon stainless steel buckets, that I use for making cheese.


----------



## Baymule

Actually, if the drake mounts and mates with the hen, it can result in internal damage to the hen. A drake has a long corkscrew penis, which is fine for a duck, but could be lethal for a hen. To put it in perspective, when a rooster mounts a hen, they "Kiss vents". Roosters probably wish they were hung like a drake. Hens are glad they are not.


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Actually, if the drake mounts and mates with the hen, it can result in internal damage to the hen. A drake has a long corkscrew penis, which is fine for a duck, but could be lethal for a hen. To put it in perspective, when a rooster mounts a hen, they "Kiss vents". Roosters probably wish they were hung like a drake. Hens are glad they are not.




Wow! Where did you get that pic?  Is that your Muscovy drake?

I've actually seen our Pekin drake's penis a couple times,when he was on one of the Pekin hen's.  It's pretty long!


----------



## Baymule

I got the picture off the net. You might want to separate the ducks from the chickens.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The antics of animal interactions seem to be very entertaining for the most part....we laugh at ours quite often too....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I have officially read your whole journal. Whew! Lol. I actually enjoyed your story.  One of these days, I’m going to have to ask more questions about fermented food as I think DD2 would probably benefit from it. You’ve also increased my interest in ducks. I’d like to add them but I don’t think the timing is right at present. You also mentioned that you had a cranky turkey. Is Edith headed to freezer camp?


----------



## Devonviolet

I'm so glad you enjoyed my story! @Wehner Homestead!  It has definitely been a journey!  But, one I'm glad we've taken!

It's good that you are considering fermented foods for your daughter.  Actually, I think everyone would benefit from eating fermented foods.  A good place to start is Donna Schwenk's site, www.culturedfoodlife.com.

Ducks are a hoot, and if you are going to sell eggs, it might make your eggs more sellable, since they are more of a novelty and work well for baking.

Edith is at least 4 years old. I'm not sure, though, because she was here when we bought the property 3 years ago. I think she is more like 5 years old.  She just became cranky last summer, and is only so with DH.  And yes, she is scheduled for freezer camp.


----------



## Latestarter

Grain her up well for a couple of months before you do the deed.


----------



## Devonviolet

This afternoon I started a new cultured vegetable project. I've been wanting to make Kimchi, which I believe is a Korean version of cultured vegetables, except is is very spicy.  Notably, it has chilies, chili powder (I used 1 Tbsp of Smoked Chipolte), onions, garlic and ginger, all ground into a paste that is mixed into the vegetables in the last step.

For vegetables I used Nappa cabbage, grated carrots, green onions, red bell pepper and thinly sliced radishes. Most Kimchi has Daikon Raddish. But, I couldn't find any at several local grocery stores.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I love Kimchi!  Your version is a little different than mine, but it sure does sound good!  I've never used chili or chili powder in mine.  I usually use Sirachi and red pepper flakes for the heat.  Some folks think Kimchi is an acquired taste.   My first bite of Kimchi was like ....eg...weird.  But five minutes later I wanted another bite...and another...and another.  I've got some in the fridge right now!  It gets more sour as it ages - so when it gets really sour we make Kimchi soup out of it.  Mighty tasty stuff!


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> I love Kimchi! Your version is a little different than mine, but it sure does sound good! I've never used chili or chili powder in mine. I usually use Sirachi and red pepper flakes for the heat. Some folks think Kimchi is an acquired taste.


The recipes that I looked at said that Kimchi is very adaptable.  One lady said she is vegetarian, so her MIL makes her with kelp, instead of fish sauce.  I forgot to add that I had kelp powder, so I added that also.  Another lady said her Kimchi is different every time.

I had originally used 2 tsp of the Smoked Chipotle, because the dried chilies I had bought weren't hot enough, and the paste didn't seem hot enough. So, I added another tsp of the Chipotle.  I like hot and spicy. But, I hope I didn't make it too hot.   Time will tell.    I think for my next batch I will buy some Sirachi or Korean red pepper flakes (gochugaru).


----------



## Latestarter

Definitely an acquired taste... So last night I sliced up a cucumber and some onion and added some of that kraut juice you gave me DV, along with salt, pepper and reg vinegar. Looking fwd to having some later today.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Definitely an acquired taste... So last night I sliced up a cucumber and some onion and added some of that kraut juice you gave me DV, along with salt, pepper and reg vinegar. Looking fwd to having some later today.


That sounds good.       Did you know you can take some of the sauerkraut juice, that I gave you, add it to a shredded cabbage and some brine (add salt to chlorine free water), put it all in a jar, leave it out on the counter for a week, and you will have healthy, home made sauerkraut?

Here is a link to more specific instructions.  The main difference is adding about 1/2 cup, of the sauerkraut juice - it helps develop a stronger blend of probiotic bacteria to your kraut. 

https://wellnessmama.com/663/sauerkraut-recipe/


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Devonviolet said:


> The recipes that I looked at said that Kimchi is very adaptable.


There are at least a gazillion recipes for kimchi!


----------



## Devonviolet

Umm guessing the one constant for all of them is garlic, ginger, chili paste. Then, the sky is the limit as far as veggies.  I'm pretty sure I saw someone say they put apples in theirs. Doesn't that sound good?


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Grain her up well for a couple of months before you do the deed.


I put her in the chicken run, after I let the chickens & ducks out. We then put an extra cup of fermented feed in with her. She finished that in short order!  

I'm thinking we will do that again tonight before we close up the birds for the night.


----------



## Latestarter

Here I thought the only constant for kim chi was napa cabbage...   Sorry, had several bad childhood kraut experiences and now can't even stand the smell of it. The taste/smell of true kraut gags me.


----------



## Bruce

Gee @Latestarter, I guess you don't want to have dinner here tonight. I'm doing the "we're going to have pork chops whether you like it or not" night (first time in over a month) and DW will only eat them with a ton of sauerkraut.


----------



## Latestarter

Nope Bruce, I'll kindly pass on the offer. However, should you be in my neighborhood, let me know and I'll do a roast pork shoulder just for you! Sorry you'r food choices are so limited... Just me, but I'd cook what I wanted and let the rest do as they will. At least once or twice a month... I have no problem finishing a 6-7 pound pork roast over several days and you can always freeze some for later. Love that nice "greasy" pork/onion/garlic/pepper smell that permeates the house for several days afterwards as well.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is something that I just can't muster....kraut or kimchi...the last time I lived in an apartment there was a family of Koreans below us and the smells that would rise thru the floor was down right horrible. My oldest daughter had a Korean friend and told us it was kimchi in the making....I told her that I'd never try it cause I'd never get past the smell. I opted for something else when Mom would fix kraut and weiners way back when....even PB&J was better....


----------



## Bruce

I've not ever had kimchi but I gather "potent" is a somewhat less than adequate description.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, now . . . You guys are making me just a little nervous.  

   Having never had kimchi, I don't know for sure, if I will like it.  However I LOVE sauerkraut. Have done so, since I was a child. Hot dogs and sauerkraut was a childhood favorite. And I like all the ingredients, of kimchi paste - especially ginger, garlic and hot 'n spicy.  So, I'm thinkin' that I'm gonna like it.


----------



## Baymule

I've had DV's sauerkraut and it is delicious!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I've had DV's sauerkraut and it is delicious!


Thanks Bay!  I think my sauerkraut is yummy, and is milder than any other sauerkraut that I have ever had. 

Well, the jury of two is out.  After the discussion I had to open the jar and smell it.  Then, I took a ladle and took a small sampling. The concencus is that this Kimchi is yummy!

It doesn't taste or smell anything like my sauerkraut. It has a nice heat, without being overpowering.  I'm really happy with how it tastes so far.  Of course, after a week it will likely taste a bit different.


----------



## Latestarter

I did have the opportunity to sample some of DV's kraut. IMHO it wasn't "really" sauer kraut in the traditional sense... It was cabbage in vinegar (and salt, etc) solution but had NOT fermented (completely) to where it has/had that gag action going (for me). To me it tasted like salty cabbage with vinegar. It was "tasty" but not something I'd make for myself... Might be strange but I don't care for dill pickles either or pickles in general mostly. I can eat a few sweet pickle chips but don't "ask" for them.


----------



## Devonviolet

Interesting it tasted vinegary to you @Latestarter, since it doesn't have any vinegar in it. Although, the natural result of fermentation IS vinegar.   And salt is required in order for this form of fermentation to take place.

Keep in mind that if it is too strong/salty, it can always be rinsed, to tone it down. Be that as it may, if you don't like sauerkraut, it's definitely your prerogative, to not like it and/or eat it. 

ETA:  From what I know, homemade sauerkraut sauerkraut doesn't have the same soft/slimy texture that store bough sauerkraut has.  In order to seal the package, it needs to be heated, which will make it soft in texture.  By it's nature, homemade/fermented sauerkraut should not be heated, as that will destroy the probiotic (healthy bacteria) effect. Therefore it remains on the crunch side.


----------



## Devonviolet

We are in the midst of an unusual weather pattern with multiple says of intermittent heavy rain.  From Tuesday to Friday, we are expected to have as much as 3" of rain. Although our neighbor dairy farmer (who owns the 75 heifers, that graze across the street from us) stopped by, for a short visit this afternoon.  He said we could get as much as 6" of rain!!!!   

I am sick and tired of slushy, mucky goat and chicken yards!  So, this morning, I went out with DH to do something about the rainwater runoff, that comes down the sloping property. In the past, we have done trenching, that tends to take care of the rainwater after the fact, more to eliminate ponding that we get.

First, I put each of the goats on the milk stand, to trim their hooves, so we don't have any potential for hoof rot.  I was pleasantly surprised that none of them had much for growth, and I didn't see any of the white yeast, that I have seen on occasion.  Angelica is getting much better about getting up on the milk stand, and stands really well as I trim her hooves.

Once they all got cabbage and grapefruit treats, they went back home, we got our shovels and headed out behind the fencing to the chicken and goat yards.  I cut two parallel lines, in the grass, about 12" apart, and then cut perpendicular lines every 10" (a shovel's width).  As I continued to cut through the grass and dig the shovel as deep as it would go, DH lifted the squares of sod into the wagon. He then took the sod to fill in low spots in the field.

After a while, I started doing the perpendicular cuts every 5", because the wet sod was just too heavy.  I estimate it to weigh 40-50 pounds per square, and it was taking its toll on DH.  The digging was taking its toll on me too.  We had chairs out there, and we're taking more frequent rests.

We dug a trench 12" wide and 6-7" deep, going from just beyond the slouch corner, of the chicken,yard, to about 3 feet outside the property line, so the water would be diverted into to lower green space between our property and the hay field next to us.

After we cleaned up and came in the house, we sat here, figuring out how long our trench is, and as best we can figure, it ended up being 100 feet long.  That's a LOT of heavy, soggy, sod to be lifting.  To show just how soggy it was, by the time we had gone 3 feet, clearing sod, we already had standing water in the trench.

Towards the end, we were both exhausted, but wanted to get the trench finished, so we pushed on with it. However, we started just lifting the sod to the low side of the slope, and will come back after things have had a chance to dry out a bit, and move it around to low areas in the pasture.

Right now, we both have sore muscles and my right arthritic ankle is quite sore and swollen.  The rain is supposed to start overnight, so tomorrow we are going to take it easy.


----------



## Baymule

I set out 2 bundles of onion sets yesterday, planted rutagaga and turnip seed before the rains come. DH raked the mulch on the driveway in preparation for the coming rains.

It sounds like y'all got ahead of the rain this time. You might be sore and tired, but when the water is draining off instead of making lakes, it will all be worth it.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> We dug a trench 12" wide and 6-7" deep, going from just beyond the slouch corner, of the chicken,yard, to about 3 feet outside the property line, so the water would be diverted into to lower green space between our property and the hay field next to us.


What does the owner of that property think of you diverting flood waters from your property to theirs?


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> What does the owner of that property think of you diverting flood waters from your property to theirs?


That area where we diverted the water to, is a 10' wide green space, that the farmer (who leases the land) doesn't plant or mow. We actually mow it, to keep it neat.

We talked to the owner a couple years ago. I did tell him that we needed to divert the rainwater runoff somewhere, and asked if he minded if we diverted it to the green space. He said, "No, I don't mind at all. That's fine".

Besides, it will just run down the slope, to the roadside ditch.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Devonviolet

In spite the weather report, we didn't get any rain overnight.  

So this morning, I went out and took some pics of our trench.  My end was a nice, neat 12" wide. DH started with the trenching shovel, at the other end. His part was a bit curvatious and only the width of the wrenching shovel (about 4").  

By the time I finished my end, I was just too tuckered out to make his end wider. That will have to wait until the ground dries out a bit.





Here you can see we have standing water and we haven't even had any rain yet!




Here is DH's end of the trench.  




While I was on my way back from taking photos, of the trench, I saw the dogs in the goat shed, and just HAD to take a photo. Aren't they sweet?



The one with the tongue out is Deo. He's such a cuddle bug.   So is Violet!


----------



## Devonviolet

While I was out there, and since it wasn't raining yet, I got the pruning clippers out, so I could clean out interior branches and top off the really high branches of the apricot and peach trees. I also did some minor trimming of the Apple trees. They haven't grown nearly as fast as the apricot and peach trees.

We bought 3 year old trees and have had them for 2 years. We got a few blossoms last year, but no fruit. There seem to be more blossom buds, so I am hoping we get some fruit this year.

This is the apricot tree, after pruning:


 

This is the peach tree, before pruning:




Here are a few of the buds on the apricot tree:


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks DV for giving me a shot of the Khakis with the peach tree....
Y'all are ahead of us a tad bit...our buds are just appearing, but should be swelling with the warmer temps and plenty of moisture. I hope all the hard work on the trench is rewarded with success....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Thanks DV for giving me a shot of the Khakis with the peach tree....


You are so welcome. 

So, while I was out there, I got another shot of the Khaki's. See if you can spot the drake.     He's a good lookin' boy, isn't he?




In the afore mentioned photo, of the peach tree, did you notice the big blue tarp on our canvas garage?



The sun degraded the "canvas" so much, it disinegrated to the point, that in spite our best efforts to tape it together, on a recent windy day, the zippered door totally ripped out of its seams.

I want to turn the pipe framework into a greenhouse, this summer, so we can do aquaponics & raise fish in one of our water totes, and I don't want to spend any money to fix the "door".  So, we got out a 9x12' tarp, that we already had, and using ropes, we wrapped & tied the tarp to the frame. On the left, we put a T-post in and used bungie cords to tie the tarp. Now We can remove the bungie cords & lift the tarp on that side, to get into the garage.


----------



## Bruce

Nice trench work on ONE person's part! 



Devonviolet said:


> So, while I was out there, I got another shot of the Khaki's. See if you can spot the drake.   He's a good lookin' boy, isn't he?


Um, don't tell me. Let's see there is only one male right? So unless one of the hens and the drake swapped feathers to confuse us, I guess the one with the green head  And yes he is a pretty boy!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, the rain finally started!  And it came in with a BANG! Literally!  Lightening and thunder and torrential rain!

In the first ten minutes we got 0.60". Its been 40 minutes, we have 0.75", and its still pouring!

Our trench behind the chicken & goat yards will only stop part of the runopp since it is about 150 feet back from the house.

This is what our side and back yards currently look like!










DH is out there now, cleaning out the smaller trenches, that we started 3 years ago, to drain the lakes we get when it rains heavily.

Here is our driveway, also under water.




DH decided to go out at around 3:45, to feed the animals early, after looking at the weather radar. I was just about finished when, crash, bang, boom, torrential rains!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Wow!!...that is coming down fast....we're suppose to start getting it around 11pm tonite. Your drake is a real pretty Boy, they all are so Sweet...I just love em. It seems ya timed your final rounds just right. That's a shame about the door on the garage...it wasn't that old was it? What kind of fish ya planning on raising?


----------



## Devonviolet

We had a lull in the rain. So, while it was just sprinkling, I put my rain jacket on and went out to look at my trench.

DH  was out there dragging the pointed how along the trench.  He said it was full when he got out there.  By the time I got there quite a bit of water had drained into the green space.







While I was out there, I stopped at the blueberries, which are in pots waiting to be planted soon.  Though we need to cut some trees down, to let sun through to the area, where we want to plant all our berries.  Anyway, I took a photo of the buds on one of the four the blueberry bushes.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> That's a shame about the door on the garage...it wasn't that old was it? What kind of fish ya planning on raising?


No, the garage wasn't that old. Maybe 3 years? We figured it wouldn't last long. But, hoped it would last a bit longer.  I've been wanting to convert it to a greenhouse and do Aquaponics for the last 2-1/2 years.

I'm not sure, yet, what kind of fish we will raise. Many people raise Talapia, but I tested "sensitive" to it, so we will have to find a different fish to raise.  Maybe Blue Gill??

I think there is a fish hatchery in East Texas, so I will be doing more research when we get closer to getting the greenhouse finished.


----------



## Bruce

Seems to me that the trench would have drained faster if it had been wide all the way to the end. Maybe you should have dug it like that.


Seems like you should raise whatever kind of fish you want to eat


----------



## Baymule

Your ground is so wet, holes fill up from water oozing out of the ground! Then here comes more rain to make sure that no hole is left unfilled. Take a rainy day off and cook something yummy. I think tomorrow I'm going to make some jalapeno poppers, chicken fried steak and I don't know what else. Maybe an Angel Food cake too......which leads to all those egg yolks..... and THAT leads to Crème Brulee.......... 

Or maybe I'll round up a bunch of receipts and do taxes.....


----------



## Baymule

There is a fish hatchery in Athens, Texas.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Your ground is so wet, holes fill up from water oozing out of the ground!


That is what we get here. The clay is so dense water doesn't run down through it. One REALLY shouldn't hit water digging a hole on a slope when said hole is a good 10+ feet above the low area 50' away.


----------



## Latestarter

Don't know how feasible it would be to raise swordfish in a 225 gallon tote...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Yum!


----------



## Devonviolet

That would be MY first choice!  Somehow, I don't think it would fit.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> There is a fish hatchery in Athens, Texas.


I checked that out.  It's called Texas Freahwater Fishery. It's Website is: 

https://tpwd.texas.gov/spdest/visitorcenters/tffc/ 

and it looks like it raises fish for public waterways, not for sale.

Actually, there is a hatchery not too far from y'all, in Ben Wheeler.  It is called Tyler Fish Farm: tylerfishfarm.com.  The website talks about  them selling quantities of fish for lakes and ponds.  I would have to talk to them about smaller quantities for aquaponics.  But, I'll wait until I'm closer to needing fish.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yesterday, after I finished pruning the fruit trees, I was on my way back into the house. DH was getting a bag of potting soil and some of our own compost, to plant Rugosa Roses (the ones with huge rose hips), that I ordered online.

He moved the bag, as I went by, an made a noise. I went to as what surprised him, and saw this in a hole in the dirt under the bag:



 
DH thought it might be a snake. I thought maybe a Skink (lizard). If you look closely, you can see a little nose peeking out in the middle.

Eventually he got a stick & scared the critter out.




Sure enough!  It was a skink!!!


----------



## Baymule

I worked with a guy whose wife kept a skink as a pet in the house. It’s favorite meal was a white powdered donut. That thing got over a foot long!


----------



## Devonviolet

So far, we have gotten 3.10 inches of rain. The weather man just said we are due for three more big waves of rain and should be getting an additional 3.60 inches!!!    I sure hope he is wrong!!!!!  This is starting to feel like Fall of 2015!!!  The farmer's field next to us is starting to flood.  That's not good!  In 2015, we got flooded in, from all three access roads.  Not to mention the mucky ground is going to prevent us from building a goat shed addition, fencing and getting our garden started.  

ETA: DH looked out the back window, and saw that the sump pump under the house, had kicked in.  That is _really_ not good.  We installed the sump pump in Dec. of 2015, when we had 18" of water under our house.  It took six months to dry it all out after that!


----------



## Baymule

Our pigs are still in the trailer.......   At least they are dry in there. Looking ahead, Sunday is supposed to be clear. Instead of digging post holes, we can probably just stand up the post and push on the top to drive it in!


----------



## Mike CHS

You guys are getting hammered down there.  We have had record rain but not like y'all in Texas


----------



## Latestarter

When I walked across the back pasture to check the creek, I went over the top of my shoes multiple times.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> When I walked across the back pasture to check the creek, I went over the top of my shoes multiple times.


At midnight, I checked the rain gauge and it said 2.10". It was raining pretty healily, so I decided to go out and empty the rain gauge, in case it got full enough, during the night, to overflow. 

For puddle drainage, DH has a trench running across, at the bottom of the back steps. Since the water was flowing pretty good, I decided to put DH's boots on.  It's a good thing I did. 'Cause the water was so deep, it came over the tops of the foot of the boots.    If I had my slippers on, my feet would have gotten soaked!!!

So, Latestarter, how is your creek doing?  Has it overflowed its banks yet?  How much rain have you gotten so far?


----------



## Latestarter

Posted on my journal. 2.5" creek is over the bank down below/by where we got you all the yuapon branches, full elsewhere.


----------



## Devonviolet

Just checked the rain gauge and we are at 4.75".  DH is napping, because he has a lot of generalized pain.   So, I may need to go out and empty it soon.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Holy Cow - does that mean ya'll have had more than 6 inches of liquid hell?  I mean rain...


----------



## CntryBoy777

That trench digging will certainly wear and tear on ya....we are approaching 1.5" here so far, but the heavy stuff hasn't started yet...it is suppose to arrive some time after dark....tell DH to take it easy and recoup...he sure deserves to........I know your ducks are Loving it like ours are.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like you need a BIG pond to run all that rain to @Devonviolet, try to stay dry.


----------



## Baymule

I dumped the rain gauge this morning at 10:30 or so at 3 1/2 inches. Haven’t checked this afternoon.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Holy Cow - does that mean ya'll have had more than 6 inches of liquid hell?  I mean rain...


No, that's a total of 5-1/4" now. We have two rain gauges.  I emptied the one closest to the house.  The one closer to the chicken yard is the one that had 4.75".  DH emptied it when he went out to feed the animals. It was at 5" and now has at least 1/4".



Bruce said:


> Sounds like you need a BIG pond to run all that rain to @Devonviolet, try to stay dry.



I would love to have a nice big pond, and have tried to figure out how to put one in.  The original owners bought 25 acres, which are approx 700 feet along the road and go back 1460 feet.  They gave their son 20 of the 25 acres. Our property is only 150 feet wide and 1460 deep.  That 150 feet is really hard to work with, when it comes to placing buildings, paddocks or ponds.

The son wasn't even using the land they gave him, except to build a house. As soon as they sold us our property, the son sold his, leaving the house unfinished.  I wish they had kept a couple more acres, making our property wider, and more useable.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm not complaining mind you but this is the second big front that was forecast over us (this one by noon today) that never materialized.  It may later on but as of now we have had nothing.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> I'm not complaining mind you but this is the second big front that was forecast over us (this one by noon today) that never materialized.  It may later on but as of now we have had nothing.


Well, I would gladly share with you. Hopefully, you with get some rain, as it moves up the eastern seaboard.


----------



## Baymule

Dumped out another half inch for a total of four inches of rain. Forecasted for four more. It’s 38 degrees. Creeks are getting full.


----------



## Devonviolet

Rain, rain go away . . . Come again some other MONTH!!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Y'all can turn the valve off down there....we're good with the 3.5" we got yesterday up here.....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Y'all can turn the valve off down there....we're good with the 3.5" we got yesterday up here.....


Awesome!  3-1/2 inches is more than enough in one shot.  I hope you don't continue to get it in waves, the way we are. 

So, @Bruce, did you get any rain yet?

ETA - OOPS!!! Sorry @Bruce, I meant @Mike CHS !!!   

 So, Mike, did YOU get any of that rain you were hoping for?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure wish it wasn't so, but we are to get another 4.5-5" by Sun. We are having a lull in the action right now, but it is suppose to start back a little later this afternoon.


----------



## Devonviolet

Same here @CntryBoy777.  Although, it depends on the weather report you look at.  We are stuck with Dallas news stations.  Sometimes they each report the weather (rain\storm severity) totally differently.

We happen to be on the NE edge of their viewing area.  Except for occasional lapses, the weather people insist on standing right in front of our county, blocking the radar.  They love to stand where the worst of the weather is (our county) and point to the West, where it is clear.   I have posted comments on their web pages three times, asking them to not block our area on the weather map, but they don't seem to care.

In my way of thinking, they could just step out of view. I watch the news to see the weather report. I really don't care about seeing, what they look like or what expensive suit or dress they are wearing.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have the same problem with Memphis stations, we are on the southern edge of their area and even if there are tornados in the area they are only concerned with the weather that impacts the Memphis metro area and won't include our area on the radar except for a brief glimpse. It is the only reason that I watch the news too....but, they all will choose a different computer model to report what they Think will happen, but when it doesn't they have a quick explanation as to why it didn't.....


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> So, @Bruce, did you get any rain yet?
> 
> ETA - OOPS!!! Sorry @Bruce, I meant @Mike CHS !!!


I'll answer anyway  We got about an inch 2 days ago. I'm not sure how you people live down there with excessive heat and humidity in the summer and excessive rain in the winter. 

@Devonviolet 150' wide is awfully narrow for a 5 acre lot  No chance the owners of the place next door would sell you another piece?


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> I'll answer anyway  We got about an inch 2 days ago. I'm not sure how you people live down there with excessive heat and humidity in the summer and excessive rain in the winter.
> 
> 150' wide is awfully narrow for a 5 acre lot  No chance the owners of the place next door would sell you another piece?


I totally agree.  Since we were first time land owners, it didn't occur to us that it was so narrow.  No, there is no way our neighbor's would sell us some land. Their house is about 50 feet from the joining property line. 

We do have the hay field to the North of us, but at this time, we can't really afford to buy another 5 acres (150 feet wide - which is what I really want) from that man.


----------



## Bruce

50'?? With all that land he built the house 50' from the property line???


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Maybe a couple acres attached at the back to make your piece more of a “L”? Just wondering if you’d get a better price out of that neighbor than the hay field neighbor...


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> 50'?? With all that land he built the house 50' from the property line???



Yeah, right???  Actually, it turns out neither father nor son were all that bright.

He was building a good size two story house. He had a lot done, including the roof, interior walls and a concrete floor.  When our new neighbor's brought their contractor in to finish the house, the contractor found out that the top of the exterior walls were a full SIX INCHES out from plumb.  They had to raise the roof, to bring the walls in plumb.  The sewer pipes under the concrete floor weren't  level, so they ended up with sewage sitting in the pipes. UGH!  The floors had to be broken out, so the pipes could be done right.  It ended up costing our neighbor a pretty penny getting the house to the point that he could _start_ finishing it!

He used about as much logic, placing his house, as his parents did placing our house - at the lowest point of a slope (where the rain water runoff makes a big mess) instead of at the high point of the property.


----------



## Devonviolet

Wehner Homestead said:


> Maybe a couple acres attached at the back to make your piece more of a “L”? Just wondering if you’d get a better price out of that neighbor than the hay field neighbor...


That wouldn't really work, in our case. The property is 150 feet wide and 1460 feet deep. Also, the back end of the property is even lower than the front and there is a swamp, from the rain water runoff.  Of course the sellers didn't disclose that when we bought the house!!!


----------



## babsbag

Our house is on the top of our 5 acres and while level land is a premium I will never have to worry about my house flooding. The barn is in a lower spot but even that isn't level enough to flood and it keeps going down hill from there. The barn could end up with a river through it, but not standing water. And one well placed trench would easily divert the potential river. 

But I really need to ask...what is rain? Seems that I heard about it once....


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> But I really need to ask...what is rain? Seems that I heard about it once....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Devonviolet said:


> That wouldn't really work, in our case. The property is 150 feet wide and 1460 feet deep. Also, the back end of the property is even lower than the front and there is a swamp, from the rain water runoff.  Of course the sellers didn't disclose that when we bought the house!!!



I tried. Sorry!


----------



## babsbag

After our record setting winter rains last year this year is a bust. We have had zero rain this month. Less than 5" in Jan and .11" in Dec.  This is drier than dry. Cold right now, hard freezes the last few nights. Broke a water line and my bees froze to death, but not a drop of moisture and the future looks bleak too.


----------



## BoboFarm

@babsbag Our news report just said this year is the 3rd driest on record here in Nevada.


----------



## babsbag

It's probably about the same here. To go an entire month with no rain is ridiculous...we might get some rain next week but not holding my breath, they have said that before.  And the snow pack is non existent for the most part and CA needs that snow, (and not just for lawns in LA) for the farmers in the central valley it is critical. CA is basically considered a drought State anyways since we get no summer rains. If it wasn't for the snow pack and the reservoirs there would be no agriculture. 

Maybe Texas can send us some water.


----------



## Latestarter

There are gasoline and natural gas pipelines all over this country... I've many times wondered why they couldn't do the same with water lines to move water from where there's too much to where there's too little. Say an 8' diameter pipeline from the Mississippi river west to the mnts. for example. From WA and OR south to CA.


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> But I really need to ask...what is rain? Seems that I heard about it once...


Clearly you need to move to TX, MS or TN. They are getting PLENTY (too much) rain.



Devonviolet said:


> It ended up costing our neighbor a pretty penny getting the house to the point that he could _start_ finishing it!


Like everything else with hindsight, they would probably have been better off building a new foundation, WAY farther from the property line, and moving the structure there. Or deciding it would make a nice barn and built new farther away and up hill.



Devonviolet said:


> Of course the sellers didn't disclose that when we bought the house!!!


And of course it was the dry season when you were looking, right?


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> There are gasoline and natural gas pipelines all over this country... I've many times wondered why they couldn't do the same with water lines to move water from where there's too much to where there's too little. Say an 8' diameter pipeline from the Mississippi river west to the mnts. for example. From WA and OR south to CA.


They already move a bazillion gallons of water from north to south in CA (until they run out). An 8' pipe from the Mississippi wouldn't carry enough water to be worth the expense. And imagine the power needed to pump it over the Rockies and Sierras. They would be better off with desalination plants, not sure where you would dump all the salt though. That could be an environmental disaster all by itself.


----------



## Devonviolet

Wehner Homestead said:


> I tried. Sorry!


No worries.  You had no idea we bought a swampy "spaghetti farm".  Heck, we didn't either!    Ya live & learn.  

Except when it pours for days, and everything gets all mucky, we manage fairly well.

Then we have to slip & slosh around in the muck, and we feel sorry for ourselves. Then the sun comes out & dries out the mud and all is well again. 

In the end, we both know God brought us here. So we make do.


----------



## Devonviolet

I got this from a friend this morning 
I especially like #3!  

@Baymule, I've heard you say, "You can't fix stupid!", so #8 reminds me of you!


----------



## Mike CHS

All of this rain is why I put up electric netting and turned our back 'yard' into a feeding area.  I can put out alfalfa in the yard and call them to me rather than plow through the mud to take it to them.


----------



## Mike CHS

I had to copy that image for later use.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Devonviolet


----------



## babsbag

#5 has my name all over it.


----------



## babsbag

@Bruce, we could get water from OR or WA and only have to pump over a small mountain range. The rest would be gravity fed, just need to get it to the Sacramento River headwaters.   As far as So Cal and No Cal's water... If you can't "grow" it you can't have it.


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> #5 has my name all over it.


Me too! I don't identify with ALL of them, but a majority for sure.



babsbag said:


> As far as So Cal and No Cal's water... If you can't "grow" it you can't have it.


Or buy the rights to it a hundred years ago or more and say "Sucks to be you Northern California".


----------



## babsbag

That’s one of the arguments around No Cal being the 51 state. Who gets the water?


----------



## Devonviolet

Really?!  I never heard that there was a move to make CA into two states.  Where would the dividing line be?


----------



## Latestarter

I vote for the San Andreas fault! Everything west of it would be better off submerged IMHO anyway...


----------



## Baymule

babsbag said:


> After our record setting winter rains last year this year is a bust. We have had zero rain this month. Less than 5" in Jan and .11" in Dec.  This is drier than dry. Cold right now, hard freezes the last few nights. Broke a water line and my bees froze to death, but not a drop of moisture and the future looks bleak too.



*NO!!!! NOT YOUR BEES! *


----------



## babsbag

Devonviolet said:


> Really?!  I never heard that there was a move to make CA into two states.  Where would the dividing line be?



Yes, the state of Jefferson. The dividing line would be around Williams, 1.5 hours north of Sac. Not sure about the east/west lines. I try to ignore them since my DH works for the State not sure where that would leave us. Plus there is a myriad of other problems like schools, taxes, roads, police, etc. And let's not forget welfare.  But I can certainly agree with not being controlled by a "blue" majority.


----------



## babsbag

Baymule said:


> *NO!!!! NOT YOUR BEES! *



Sadly they are gone. All frozen on the combs trying to keep the brood warm. I cried...literally.


----------



## Baymule

babsbag said:


> Sadly they are gone. All frozen on the combs trying to keep the brood warm. I cried...literally.


----------



## BoboFarm

Sorry to hear about your bees


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry about your bees Babs... No idea why you have such bad luck with them...


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> That’s one of the arguments around No Cal being the 51 state. Who gets the water?





babsbag said:


> The dividing line would be around Williams


I'm pretty sure most of the water shipped south comes from south of there anyway. But it doesn't matter, the water rights were purchased WAY long ago, they aren't owned by the state. Whoever owns them now will own them even if the source "moves" to a new state.

Kinda funny dividing line really. The vast majority of the population if CA is south of Williams. Those who want it divided (presumably those north of the line) would have to convince the eligible voters in a population of about 39 million others to vote for it. What are the arguments that would convince them it is in their best interest?


----------



## babsbag

I am sure that the 39 million would be happy to get rid of us, it is really a different world up here. But unfortunately as more more Bay Area  "liberals" move here to escape from the gangs and the crime they bring all of it with them are we are facing the same issues. They are the kind that want to live in the country but not live next to a farm... 

I really don't pay much attention to the politics of the split as it will never happen.


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> They are the kind that want to live in the country but not live next to a farm...


Sadly that happens all over. And they WANT to live next to the farm, they just don't want to listen to farm sounds or smell the farm. Tractors running early and late and everything in between? Roosters crowing? Animal poop that doesn't smell like lavender dryer sheets? Have to get some zoning changes in here!

And, again as everywhere, every farm field that gets turned into a housing development raises the price of land in the area and taxes on the farmers. And thus more fields get turned into housing developments.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, it seems that the worst, of the rain, is past us.  We have gotten a total of 7-1/4 inch in the past 4 days.

@Baymulet & @Latestarter should be getting some nasty stuff in about 30 minutes.

We had a nasty storm about a half hour ago, with TORRENTIAL downpour.  The puddles were going away, but the lakes are back & the ducks are lovin' it!




 

 

 View attachment 44368

It's not too bad, but as you can see, our road has flooded.




Back in the Winter of 2015 it flooded a lot worse. I have been trying since then to get the county to raise the road (in 2 places) & put in  culverts to manage the rain water runoff, and was told they were planning on doing it. But, I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Baymule

Our total is in at 6 1/4 inches. Tomorrow and the next day we are supposed to see sunshine. Then the rains come back and we start over on our rain contest. I think you are the winner here, unless @Latestarter got more rain that you. Understand, this is a contest that I do not mind losing!


----------



## Baymule

Our rainfall total comes in at 6 1/4 inches. Unless @Latestarter got more rain than you, it looks like you are the WINNER! Tomorrow we are supposed to see sunshine and the next day too. The rain is coming back and we can start the contest all over again! Understand this is one contest that I do not mind being the loser.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is looking like the more severe stuff is happening north of us here...a few tornados are being reported, but the line is still to our west and should be arriving within the hour....just hope we don't lose power....


----------



## Baymule

If you do lose power, I hope it is not for very long.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> But, I'm not going to hold my breath.


I wouldn't, talk is cheap. Especially when it comes to bureaucrats promising things.


----------



## Devonviolet

The rain has finally stopped and we actually saw the sun!    The sunset, this evening was amazing!

We went out for dinner and on our way to town (going on a different gravel road, from the one that flooded earlier), we ran into more flooding across the road.



 

This is an 8' tree trunk that floated halfway across the road.




There is water going through a 2' culvert, from the truck window.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Dats a lot of wetness....


----------



## CntryBoy777

The roads around here have so many trees on them that after a severe storm ya have to tote a chainsaw in your vehicle to clear the roads to be able to get thru....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> The roads around here have so many trees on them that after a severe storm ya have to tote a chainsaw in your vehicle to clear the roads to be able to get thru....



That's a good point.  I never thought about it, but having a chainsaw, in your truck, after a storm is a good idea.  One time, after a near tornado, @Baymule and her DH got stopped by a very large tree across the road.


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> Well, it seems that the worst, of the rain, is past us.  We have gotten a total of 7-1/4 inch in the past 4 days.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too bad, but as you can see, our road has flooded.
> View attachment 44370
> 
> Back in the Winter of 2015 it flooded a lot worse. I have been trying since then to get the county to raise the road (in 2 places) & put in  culverts to manage the rain water runoff, and was told they were planning on doing it. But, I'm not going to hold my breath.


Low water crossings. Pretty common in Texas. We have a few around here.
Don't get me started on county commissioners.....
Last 2 times the 1/2 mile long county road that dead ends into our place got graded, I had to do it myself. Needs it again now, but too wet and too many pine needles..needles just roll up under a grader blade and you can't work the gravel. 
Same road has 2 little draws or arroyos that run under it..but for years, water ran over the road. My dad finally put culverts in himself so the road ran over the draws. County finally replaced one of them last year. 

There's about 100' of that road at the end, that the county admits belongs to them, but they have never done any maintenance or brought any material in for, tho the commissioner has promised to several times.
It got so muddy year before last  right at the end of that road, I had to get two 14 yard trucks of crushed  limestone brought in on my dime just so wife could get her car in and out and me and the commissioner had words about it after church one Sunday. It didn't go well..He denied ever promising to fix the road, I called him a liar to his face in front of a bunch of his friends and told him he needed to go back inside and talk to the Big Man Upstairs about his breaking the 9th commandment.


----------



## Devonviolet

My daughter sent me this today.


----------



## Bruce

That WOULD be a good reason!


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Baymule

*I

SAW

THIS

AND

THOUGHT

ABOUT

YOU!*


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Me too, me too!  I need to be a better marketer though...can't find anybody to give me any money for it...


----------



## Baymule

Have you tried putting some in a pretty bottle?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What a great idea!  I could offer free mud facials, but I'd probably have to reveal that most of my mud is mixed with poop of some origin or another!


----------



## CntryBoy777

They sell a one pound ball over in the Delta as a tourist gimmick in a box that says Mississippi Mud on it...it is a pound of sterilized Gumbo mud..........saw gumballs in Oklahoma sold for porcupine eggs....and most have seen the jack-a-lope trophy........amazing what idio....ooops....people will buy these days....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Fertilizer facials!!!


----------



## Baymule

Saw a candy box at a tourist trap in Arkansas once that was rabbit poop wrapped in cellophane. It was called Arkansas Smart Pills.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I love it!  Fertilizer facials...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Baymule said:


> Saw a candy box at a tourist trap in Arkansas once that was rabbit poop wrapped in cellophane. It was called Arkansas Smart Pills.



I have a great uncle that loves practical jokes. We were in our first year of 4-H and had lambs. He kept asking us if we wanted a smart pill. We all knew to be wary of him. Turns out smart pills were sheep berries! Talk about years of entertainment on that joke!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I had my dad ROFL when Diamond has her kids because I kept talking about the “Mini Smart Pills!” I even sent him a pic!


----------



## Devonviolet

You guys are having WAY too much fun!  @Baymule, I love the one about having a MUD FARM!!!  That's hilarious!!!


----------



## Baymule

My Daddy told me that beans were rabbit pills, broccoli was little trees and he put food coloring in my milk. Blue milk just tastes better!


----------



## Devonviolet

As of 7:00 last evening, we had 1.10" of rain for just yesterday (wed).  I thought we were finished until Sunday. Then around midnight, we had a really loud thunder storm, that caused the power to go out.  I just checked the rain gauge, and we got another 0.90" overnight!!!

That's a whopping 9.25" in the last 8 days of February, a total of 10.35 inches for the whole month, and starting March with 0.90".

The ducks and geese continue to really enjoy shloshing around in all the mud puddles!


----------



## Baymule

I haven't checked the rain gauge this morning, but something tells me that you are winning this contest!


----------



## farmerjan

I don't think the winning the rainfall contest was what you all were striving for!!!!!  WOW, cannot imagine that much rain.  We wound up with about 5 inches total for Feb counting the couple inches of snow, but after all the ground thawed it was a mud/mess nightmare.  And the worst part was trying to feed after the frost came out of the ground and all the mud it created.  Added to that the gloom and grey cloudy skies.  It seems so many on here had that, regardless of where they are.  It was sunny on Tuesday and it was like someone had just lifted the covering off everything.  Unfortunately, it was cloudy again yesterday, we are getting rain/sprinkles/showers today again, and then are supposed to get winds of 30-50 MPH tonight and tomorrow.  40 degree temps feeling like 20's, possible severe tree damages and power outages.  Then temps are going to drop to "near normal" or below.   It has been a roller coaster ride and I was afraid we were going to get hit again with the cold.  Haven't seen any trees actually budded out although they are showing some signs.  Sure hope that it won't hurt the fruit trees.
Of course we are just getting going with spring calving now that the temps are going to drop....


----------



## Mini Horses

My weather much like yours farmerjan....expecting a lot of rain later today.   Glad for sunshine!   The gloom is not fun.

So..I loved the oldersters thing -- need a T-shirt with it!

And that chicken joke -- I'm gonna print and tape to the local TSC baby chick pen...


----------



## Baymule

I see a glimmer of sunshine peeking through the clouds! I hope it sticks around!


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> I don't think the winning the rainfall contest was what you all were striving for!!!!! WOW, cannot imagine that much rain.


You've got that right, Jan!  I would just as soon not have to muck around in all that mud!    It just grosses me out when my boots squish and slide in all that mud! 

We got a hint of sun earlier, but now it's overcast again. It would sure be nice if that sun would come and stay a while.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is official...this is the wettest Feb on record in this area...just so thankful it is all liquid and not frozen....


----------



## Latestarter

Another 2" dumped from the gauge last night. Haven't checked for overnight rain total. I'm at 9" plus over the past 10-15 days. The stream is running continuously. I can hear it when I'm out with the goats. Was partly cloudy earlier and some sun when I fed them. Now it's solid overcast again.


----------



## Baymule

We got 3/4” last night. I don’t mind being the loser in this contest! The sun went away, it clouded up and sprinkled. I did my morning chores in the wet slip. Yuck. Sure hope to see sunshine today!


----------



## Latestarter

Dumped another 1" from overnight. Too much water. To think I moved here because I had too little water.


----------



## Bruce

What's that saying?
February goes out like a lion? 

Sorry all y'all are drowning down there.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I can’t like any of these rain posts. My cows are almost swimming in mud!


----------



## Bruce




----------



## CntryBoy777

In all my yrs I've never have seen a good solution to that, or was applied at any point....I've seen attempts at it, but nothing that ever really seemed to matter much in the outcome of dealing with so much weight on hooves.....when the tractor doesn't go....a cow will....so, even scraping doesn't accomplish much.....concrete can, but then there is the chance of injury when wet or froze. The only thing that I have seen hold up, is having several gates between fields....and control which gate they access thru....if ya rotate gates, then ya have half a chance to avoid damaging traffic thru just 1.....


----------



## Baymule

No sunny day today.  We did go dig and set two cross ties as corner posts for the pig pen. The dirt was mud and heavy, and one hole had water in the bottom and the sides were oozing.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's some miserable, hard work....ugh.


----------



## Bruce

Mud? What mud? You have sand!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Mud? What mud? You have sand!


Ok, soggy beach sand. But it is still mud!  Couldn't even dig a post hole without it filling up with water. Hmmmm.....maybe I could dig a well..... a neighbor has a wet weather spring on his property, right at the road and it is running a stream down the road.


----------



## Devonviolet

Goodness!  We have had multiple issues with computers and internet in the past week.

First, our internet bucket got to within 1/4" of the bottom & I had to resort to turning WiFi off except for checking email, for the last 4 days of the month.  By just before midnight on the last day of the month, I only had 100MB left in the pot!  

Then yesterday, I had to print a return label, for something I was returning.  The printer wouldn't print. I got a message that it needed service. The message said, unplug printer and take the printer & cord to service center.  Uh! NNOOOOOOO!  We live too far from civilization to drop everything & drive to the big city!

So, I called my techie son, who didn't have a clue & suggested calling Canon Tech Support.

An hour and a half later, we had learned there were two old print jobs in que that had to be cleared AND the spray nozzles for the ink jets were clogged & needed to be cleaned and 3 ink cartridges were empty.  UGH!!!  But wait! Canon has a "clean sprayer" function. So, I didn't have to take everything apart, and get my fingers dirty in order to clean the sprayers. So, now the printer works again, and I don't have to spend time & gas money to drive to the city & pay the server center to fix it!  WooHoo!  

THEN! This morning I tried logging onto the 'puter, to check BYH & it wouldn't connect.  A check on my phone & desktop, gave the same results. SO . . . this time I had to call HughesNet (our internet provider).

After an hour of trying multiple ways to fix it, the Tech had me reset the modem (unplug, wait 10 seconds, plug back in, wait another 30 seconds, while it rebooted. And, Voilá!  My internet was connected again!

Interesting thing about that.  The first thing I (who know little about computers -hence the call) told him was that the System light was out, on the modem.

When I rebooted the modem (after him having me try 15 different things), the System light came on & I had an internet connection again.

So, then the Tech proceeds to chastize me, telling me that before I call tech support, I should unplug, wait 10 seconds, replug and wait for reboot, on both the modem & router.      I'm sorry, but shouldn't he have told me to try that first ?????   

UGH!!!    I hate computers! But they _are_ a necessary evil, in this complex world in which we live.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm about as lost in the modern day "World" as those of today are lost in my old "World" and ways of doing things....many don't understand how we can live without internet, but we fair rather good without it....no big deal....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Ok, soggy beach sand. But it is still mud!  Couldn't even dig a post hole without it filling up with water.


You KNOW you got way too much rain when even sand turns into a well!


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> Goodness!  We have had multiple issues with computers and internet in the past week.
> 
> 
> After an hour of trying multiple ways to fix it, the Tech had me reset the modem (unplug, wait 10 seconds, plug back in, wait another 30 seconds, while it rebooted. And, Voilá!  My internet was connected again!
> 
> Interesting thing about that.  The first thing I (who know little about computers -hence the call) told him was that the System light was out, on the modem.
> 
> When I rebooted the modem (after him having me try15 different things), the System light came on & I had an internet connection again.
> 
> So, then the Tech proceeds to chastize me that before I call tech support, I should unplug, wait 10 seconds, replug and wait for reboot, on both the modem & router.      I'm sorry, but shouldn't he have told me to try that first ?????
> 
> UGH!!!    I hate computers! But they _are_ a necessary evil, in this complex world in which we live.


Rebooting is the first thing to try with any computer related device...and has been since the earliest days. Modern modems (strictly digital--no analog like the old dialup modems) contain a processor similar to what your computer's main board has on it, flash memory, and RAM among other electronic components. It, can get 'lost' and but restarting it sends certain  commands to go back to default settings just as rebooting a computer does thru it's permanent bios settings.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, I know that now. But, didn't know it before I called tech support.  My point was, when I told him the system light was not lit, as tech support, shouldn't he have have figured out, that it was the modem early on? I didn't have a clue that the light being off meant that the system wasn't working right.  

Thanks for the explanation of why, though.  In the future I will reboot the modem first!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'm about as lost in the modern day "World" as those of today are lost in my old "World" and ways of doing things....many don't understand how we can live without internet, but we fair rather good without it....no big deal....


So, please excuse my ignorance . . . How do you do BYH without the internet?????


----------



## CntryBoy777

All I use is my cell phone....I have a computer and got it new in 2010 and it has never been connected to the internet....if it ever was, it would take at least a week to update everything....


----------



## Devonviolet

More and more, in the past month or so, our three Muscovy hen's have been flying out of the side yard, and grazing in the winter rye, of the farmer's field next to us.  Since all the rain has been leaving water in the road side ditch in front of our house, they have been meandering up there to play in the water.

They were there, the other day, when we headed to town. So I took a couple photos, as I drove by.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know they were sure Enjoying that!!.....mine have been swimming in spots they never have ventured to before....they are so entertaining......


----------



## Devonviolet

We've gone back and forth, about them flying out of the fencing.  But, in the end, they always fly back home.  A couple times, I have been able to walk up to them, when they are out, and if I get close enough, they take wing and fly back into the yard. 

We've talked about clipping their wings, but they are a breed that are meant to fly.  And besides, it is SO cool watching them circle around the feed shed 15' off the ground, and back into the yard.


----------



## Latestarter

Hey DV... How are Ruby and Falina doing pregnancy wise? Dot has already bagged up (due ~23rd) & is much larger than last year... I'm expecting twins. Bang is filling now as well (Due some time?), but looking like a single (twins last time). April and CB are both bagging as well and I have no idea about April, she's so fat to begin with... CB is so small I'm guessing single. Have you given your girls their CD&T yet? Dot & the boys got theirs Thursday and Bang & April are going to get theirs later this coming week. If you need the vaccine, I have plenty. Just let me know and I'll swing it over. It says to use it all once opened but I'm going to keep it refrigerated and save it for use with the kids when they get to 4 weeks old.


----------



## Devonviolet

They are both doing well. 

Falina will be at day 150 on April 11th. She is starting to look bigger on the right side. I'm hoping for twin doelings.  Her udder hasn't changed since I dried her up. 

Ruby is built more like April, so it's harder to tell with her.  It was that way last year, up till she started bagging up close to delivery. She will be at day 150 on April 19th.  She was a 2nd freshener last year had boy & girl twins.  I'm hoping for at least one doeling and a buckling (to be wethered).

I do have CD&T and plan to give it to all three on next Sunday (March 8th), and will keep my bottle until I give the kids their 2nd shots.

I'm so looking forward to seeing the kids that come from your RJ!    I will be watching and waiting to hear about your girls kidding, because I know my girls will not be too far behind.


----------



## Baymule

I frequently have to unplug everything, wait awhile then plug it all back together. I finally got smart enough to just flick the switch on the surge protector. Any blip in the electrical or just because it wants to, is enough to cut me off from the Internet. Aggravating.


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> So, please excuse my ignorance . . . How do you do BYH without the internet?????


He doesn't. A phone works just as my laptop does but has it's own version of a modem built in to it. If he's posting or viewing BYH or any other web page, he's on the internet. Even my tiny old flip phone has built in internet capability, it's just a pita to use.


----------



## Devonviolet

I saw something, online, this morning, about making stuffed cabbage. YUM!!! Only problem is I can't eat tomatoes.

So, that led to a search for tomato-less cabbage rolls, which ended with a decision to make Goat Burger, Cabbage Soup!  So, I got 3 lbs, of goat burger, out and got busy.

It was a lot of work, but oh my goodness!  Even if I do say so, it did turn out good!  I cooked up some Tortelini and it was a nice addition. 






We like to cook lots & save it for later. So I cooked it in our 20 quart, stainless steel canning kettle, not knowing how much I would end up with. I'm the kind of cook that add a little this & a little that, and whoa!  Maybe that would be good. Well, I ended up with the pot more than half full!  With all that soup, we decided to get the pressure canner out tomorrow, and can as many quarts as we can.


----------



## Bruce

That looks quite tasty Devon!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> That looks quite tasty Devon!


It really is!  And the aroma filling the house and spilling onto the front porch was simply DIVINE!


----------



## Mini Horses

Looks good.   I make a soup with ground beef, cabbage, kidney beans & seasonings...onion, garlic, etc. and I use some tomato chunks.  You have pretty much that with the goat meat, cabbage, etc.     I cook like you describe.  It does end up being a BIG pot full sometimes.   Nice to have on those busy days when you don't want to cook, ready to heat & eat.

So, no tomatoes for YOU?  None?   Wow, I can hardly wait for summer & vine ripe BLT's.  And pick & eat cherry ones while I work in the garden.

I came across a few boxes of my canning jars last week and ran them all thru the dishwasher, bagged and reboxed, so they are ready for a garden!  Had to do "something" toward that darned garden.  Now I need to get those 1/2 gal ones ready for milking next month.   2 does due 3/30 & 2 more due 4/16 & 26.   We all took a break this year.  Other 7 get a year off, maybe.   I have had does breed in March   Just really hot at kidding time.


----------



## Baymule

That looks yummy!


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> So, no tomatoes for YOU? None? Wow, I can hardly wait for summer & vine ripe BLT's. And pick & eat cherry ones while I work in the garden.


I used to grow lots of tomatoes, especially Roma and Cherry. I, too, loved eating cherry tomatoes as I worked in the garden. But, sadly, that is a thing of the past.

Years ago I had an allergy blood test, which showed I am sensitive to all nightshade vegetables. That includes: tomatoes, potatoes, peppers, and eggplant.

For years I had painful joints and migraines. I am also sensitive to multiple chemicals and all artificial sweeteners, which also cause inflammation and migraines. 

I had eliminated chemicals and artificial sweeteners and it got better. But, I still had pain. When I cut out nightshade, I saw another decrease in inflammation & migraines.

That was about 10 years ago, and I have learned, over the years, that I can indulge in the occasional nightshade, and as long as I don't do it continuously,  (IOW a daily basis, or even several times a week).

Potatoes cause a more immediate effect, and eggplants cause bad mucous in my throat. So, I pretty much avoid those all together. Occasional tomatoes don't seem to cause a problem. But, again, only occasionally, and only a bite or two. A whole meal would be a problem.


----------



## Devonviolet

yesterday, I was looking at Readers Digest, which is full of jokes and funny stories.  I just had to pass this one on to y'all!!!!

_*We had just pulled up to the pig farm, when my aunt came bolting out the door to greet us.

After kisses & hugs all around, my Dad asked where my uncle was.

"He's in the barn, with the pigs", she said.  "You won't have any trouble finding him. He's the only one with a hat on!"*_


----------



## Baymule

good thing my pigs don't wear hats......


----------



## Devonviolet




----------



## Devonviolet

We are moving the remaining, partial round bale, from our canvas garage to the barn. To do that, we are planning to put it on to our 12 foot trailer and back it up to the 6 foot door of the barn.

The problem was, that there was a cedar tree (14" trunk and 30 feet high) in the way. So, this afternoon we went out and I cut it down with the chainsaw.  DH tied a heavy rope around the tree about 10 feet up and went out about 30 feet, after I did the notch cut.

Then, with a wedge next to me (in case I needed it),  I started the back cut.  I was a bit surprised that I only cut in about 3" when I heard a couple loud cracks (even with ear plugs in) and the tree started moving. Except for a slight (5 foot) deviation, to the left, the tree went where I wanted it. I will say, it was a good thing we moved the trailer, as it went right where the trailer had been.








This was taken from the top, of the tree. If you look really close, at the other end of the long trunk, on the ground, you can see the tree stump.



Here is the trunk after we cut about 10 feet off the top end. The piece of equipment to the far left, is a lumber mill. It was here when we bought the property.  It needs some work. But, eventually we want to learn how to use it and mill the tree trunks stacked next to it.




ETA: I was out cutting more wood, with the chain saw today and measured the trunk. We actually ended up with FOUR 8"+ fence posts.  we found the top, of the tree. It was too thin to use for a fence post, so it will be burned tomorrow.  So, we figured out that the tree was actually 40' not 30'! The base of the tree was actually 17", not 14" which was my best guess the other day.


----------



## Baymule

I see a tree like that on the ground and my first thought is BARN POLE!


----------



## Devonviolet

YES!  We were thinking it would be perfect for the addition to the goat shed - once the mud dries out enough for us to get out there to work.


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> The piece of equipment to the far left, is a lumber mill. It was here when we bought the property. It needs some work. But, eventually we want to learn how to use it and mill the tree trunks stacked next to it.


Looks like a Norwood. Don't let those silver rails get bent!! ...they are the key to sawing straight cuts and letting the carriage move freely back and forth.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes, it is a Norwood. I haven't noticed if they are bent. The previous owner cut lumber with it and they weren't the prettiest, even pieces of wood I've ever seen. I hope he didn't bend them.  We haven't put anything but plywood or cementboard siding on the rails.


----------



## greybeard

Bad cuts can be from lots of things..dull blade or blade not tensioned properly...knotted hardwood like some of the logs I see stacked up in the pic are going to be..travel speed too fast or slow..blade not tracking right along the rollers... 
They make good sawmills tho. I ran a different Norwood near San Angelo small sawing mesquite planks..had a twin Kohler engine on it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yesterday, DH was out in the barn sealing the OSB, with primer, so I can go in there, without getting sick from toxic chemicals off-gassing.

Earlier, on the weather report, they mentioned that there wasn't going to be much wind. So, I suggested DH light the burn pile, and burn up all the excess cedar branches from the tree we recently cut down.

I was in the kitchen, while DH painted, and decided to take a break, to go out & see how the painting & burn pile were going.  BIG MISTAKE!  When I got out there I saw that the pile had burned down & needed wood added. Little did I realize I would end up putting ALL of the big pile of cedar branches on the burn pile!!!

The previous owner put two very large oak tree stumps, with massive rootballs (filled with clay in all the spaces between roots) on the burn pile.   We have burned that pile about five times since moving here and hardly made a dent on those dag burn stumps.  We even tried cutting wedges out, to give more access to inner pulp.  We just couldn't get those stumps to really start a good burn.  

This time, with all that sap filled cedar, we managed to get a good burn going.




We kept shoving smaller branches, with needles attached, into nooks & crannies UNDER the stumps. It took a bit of persistence, but eventually, we managed to get the underside of the stumps burning.     We had a nice orange glow coming from under the stumps 





The biggest stump was close to the edge, of the pile, so I was concerned about the grass catching on fire. So I stayed out there until well after dark, pushing coals back into the pile and waiting for the flames to die down. So, I was out there for a total of five hours, tending that fire. I was exhausted!  Also a bit sore, as I fell on my side, when I tried to bend & break one of the 10 foot long branches, so it would fit on the fire. I had done that several times, very successfully. Well, this time, as it snapped, somehow it sprung back, like a big spring, throwing me off balance, and I went flying. It happened so fast, yet seemed like slow motion. I called DH, to help me up, and was able to get right back at it, moving branches. However, I'm a bit sore today, to say the least!!!

Earlier this morning, DH was out to check progress with the pile. He said the smaller of the two stumps is smaller but still there. The bigger, of the two stumps us almost gone!     I'll try to get out there, to get a pic or two later.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya can burn the stumps up by putting some deisel fuel on them and let it soak into them a few hrs before lighting it up. They will burn....stumps and roots tend to smolder and not burn like the other parts of the tree....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ya can burn the stumps up by putting some deisel fuel on them and let it soak into them a few hrs before lighting it up. They will burn....stumps and roots tend to smolder and not burn like the other parts of the tree....


I prefer not to put chemicals on our burn pile, for two reasons: 

** With my chemical sensitivity, I get sick from the fumes.
** Since we will be using the ash in our garden, I don't want the remaining chemicals (that don't burn off in the fire) in the ash. 

It's a pain in the neck, to start a burn pile without deisel or car oil, but that's the price we pay for a non-toxic environment.  Maybe we will use cheap cooking oil instead.


----------



## Bruce

I don't know if it would be a difference "chemical wise" but I started mine with liquid paraffin. Of course that wouldn't likely soak into the stump as far as more volatile liquids. Maybe if you drilled a few holes in the top so the reservoirs would hold the paraffin while it soaks in.


----------



## Mini Horses

Stumps can be so tough to remove.   You're lucky they haven't been sprouting new growth.  

So I thought of you yesterday, Devonviolet.  You and your cream separator!  Yeah, your butter & cream stories have made me feel a "need" to have one.   Goats will begin kidding soon so, CL had one listed -- of course I contacted the person.  It looks similar to yours but does have a stainless colander part....and only used a couple times as they got rid of the goats.   Go figure. 

Anyway, being chatty, when I replied to his "still available", I mentioned wanting a cheese press, that he was 3.5 hrs drive and I may need shipping for the separator.  He came back with "maybe this will make it worth a drive as not many people raising goats any more".........he has an equally expensive cheese press, a dehorner (used 2X), emasculator, tattoo stuff, feeders, collars & who knows what else -- all goat related stuff $200. for all, including the separator.  Says he doesn't need and just get it all at one time.   Hey, the creamer cost almost that much alone!!    I am planning a trip to MD  --  run up, run back!  A day trip.   

I have some of the stuff he mentions but will resell it to offset trip costs.  Need the dehorner, cheese press and cream thing.   My emasculator was 125 w/shipping, tattoo stuff, who knows had it forever.  Never have too many collars or feed dishes, do we?  

Guess this means  I have to start the dreaded dehorning this year      Really tough thing -- reckon it's the unknown of depth, etc.    I have NO issue with castration. Nope, band, emasculator OR cut and pull!  There they are!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> $200. for all, including the separator.


Quite the find!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sure sounds like a Trip worth while....to me!! MH....but, now just how is that suppose to fit in your very Busy schedule?....I mean ya gotta have some sleep some time....


----------



## Mini Horses

Not a problem.   We set a date for April 4 -- I will have a 3.5 hr drive each way.   Leave 7, arrive 10:30-11.  Leave there 12ish & home 4-5.      Will miss the heavy DC traffic each way...and snow will be gone. You know CntryBoy, when you get on the road you just DRIVE !  

It'll be a mini vacay!     And...it's DD B'day, so gotta be back for dinner.   Some things ya just have to "make happen".

The posts about the butter & cream from Devonviolet has just pushed my "want" to a "need".   We'll blame her for it.    Besides, I really want to try hard cheeses....package deal here.  I see some tasty ice cream in my future, too


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses that sounds like a great deal!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Some things ya just have to "make happen".


Amen, sistah!

What a good deal....now you got ME wanting a cream separator.  Actually I've been wanting one for awhile...just not ready to make that leap yet.


----------



## Latestarter

Great find there Mini... That drive is a piece of cake!


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> The posts about the butter & cream from Devonviolet has just pushed my "want" to a "need". We'll blame her for it.  Besides, I really want to try hard cheeses....package deal here. I see some tasty ice cream in my future, too


WOW! You got an amazing deal, that is well,worth driving 3.5 hours each way! 

Before I got my goats, I had been buying some really good, high fat cow's milk from Jersey cows. In spite the high fat content, it wasn't easy to get enough cream to do anything with. I knew the fat was naturally homogenized in goats milk. So, once I saw the cream separator, it became a need, not a want!  And I don't regret the money I spent, one bit!!!  It was well worth it!!!

I love making the cheeses, that I have learned to make so far.  And like you, Mini, I want to learn to make hard cheeses. But, that requires a cheese press (which you are blessed to be getting in your "farm package") and a "cheese cave". Those are two more  "needs" that I plan to build this coming summer.  DH and I will make a cheese press and I plan to buy,a used refrigerator, that we can put a different thermostat on, to regulate higher temps. We already have a spot planned, for that, in the barn.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> I will have a 3.5 hr drive each way.


Actually, I just made a similar drive last week.   I drove three hours, going  through Dallas traffic, to Waco, to pick up the prettiest, sweetest, little three month old Nubian doeling. We named her Rosemary.

















Here she is with her mother, a 2nd freshener. Rosemary had a twin brother.




I'm not an expert on these things, but I'm told both parents come from really good milking lines. Her mother got her milking star on her first freshening.  So, I'm excited to have her.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well I LOVE Rosemary!!  And look at those ears...dramatic.  My Nubians have all been great milkers and teat size is good for hand milking...important to me!     My mini nubs show more Nigi traits but, lotta milk and higher cream ratio.  Cheese working this year.  I actually have egg customers who want to buy cheese.

My buck is a Nubian and have 3 SaanenXNubian does.  Have 2 Mini Nubian does, also.   They are sweet goats -- then, aren't they all (mostly)?    Oh, 6 more out there -----   goat math.  One of my yearling does looks like Rosemary's mom.  She is a 3/4 Nubian.

Actually, I came online to research some things....and then I want to THANK YOU for your posts which encouraged me to search for that separator, which led to other items.  Looking at the pictures he sent of the major items, the cheese press is one from New England Cheesemaking and is listed at $279 !!  I am feeling like this emoji right now  .     Soon I will begin to order starters, rennets, wax & such stuff.  I have a wine cooler unit, which I plan to use to age the cheese once waxed.  (cooler was a freebie!)

Shame we don't live closer and could share the use of some of these things.   I mean, equipment, supplies, products, equipment, soon adds up!   Yeah,  it isn't easy to "farm".

So, thank you -again - and I'm waiting for more on Rosemary.

ETA:   I'm looking for a Saanen buckling that may be "on the way".  No need to waste a trip


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Devonviolet I love the idea of turning an older fridge into a cheese cave! That’s awesome and definitely something I could work with! 

Miss Rosemary is very cute too! Brings up a buck issue though...what’s your plan for breeding those precious LM’s and her?? Just curious.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Well I LOVE Rosemary!! And look at those ears...dramatic.


I fell in love with that face the 1st time I saw her pic on Craigslist.  I had been wanting to get a Nubian, and we had a lot going on, so I wasn't sure if I was ready to get a doeling at that time. I got busy and forgot about it. But then I remembered her, and when I went back to CL, the listing was still there!  So, I called and after talking to the seller, I WANTED that goat!!!  When I first laid eyes on her, I was in love!!!  



Mini Horses said:


> I want to THANK YOU for your posts which encouraged me to search for that separator, which led to other items.


 You are so welcome! That is the beauty of BYH. We educate each other and learn better ways to do things.



Mini Horses said:


> Shame we don't live closer and could share the use of some of these things. I mean, equipment, supplies, products, equipment, soon adds up!


Yes!  That would be so cool! 

We have a great BYH community here in North East Texas (and Arkansas, with @goatgurl), @Latestarter and @Baymule.  A good example of sharing is when Latestarter loaned his buck, RJ to us last November.  He also gave us half a truck bed of Yaupon branches' so I could make Yaupon Tea. YUM! 

Baymule and Goatgurl and I have become good friends, talking on the phone, and sharing ideas frequently, via text and phone calls.  Just recently, Baymule and her DH were in Sulphur Springs, to pick up some horse feed, and they stopped by on their way home, for a visit. Bay brought me a bunch of Jonquil bulbs and a stem of Sassafrass, so we could make Sasafass Tea. YUM!  And the list goes on . . .


----------



## Devonviolet

Wehner Homestead said:


> @Devonviolet I love the idea of turning an older fridge into a cheese cave! That’s awesome and definitely something I could work with!
> 
> Miss Rosemary is very cute too! Brings up a buck issue though...what’s your plan for breeding those precious LM’s and her?? Just curious.


Actually, since I don't need or want to increase my herd size to anymore than 3 or 4 does, our plan is to butcher or sell future kids. Since meat goats are part dairy, and they are meatier than a strictly dairy goat, we are planning to get a meat breed buck.  Our Vet raises Spanish meat goats (which are nicely disease resistant). He has a buck, from last year's crop, that is crossed with Boer and Myotonic.  Once we are able to fence an area for a buck, we are planning to buy this buck.


----------



## Mini Horses

Some of my nicest does in years past were Nubian crossed with Boer.   They were leggy and tall like the Nubian but heavier, from the meat goat influence.   You will probably be pleased, as well.   Plus, the "older" type Nubian was a heavier bodied specimen than the streamlined ones we see so many of today.

Rosemary & her mom look to be well fleshed, as a body type.  You did good!     IMO


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Rosemary & her mom look to be well fleshed, as a body type. You did good!  IMO


Thanks, Mini. Since I'm still fairly new at this game, I'm not so well versed at breed standards. It helps to have your input, as a Nubian gal!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats on the new addition! I must confess that I'm a bit surprised you added yet another dairy doe to the mix. But hearing about your plan to purchase a meat buck, you'll have some decent offspring!  If it falls through, you know all you have to do is ask and RJ will be more than ready to help your girls out again  Dot is very close... She's been talking to her babies for weeks and her ligs are now about gone, udder filled, and I'm sure she's ready to unload what she's carrying.


----------



## Bruce

And ready to say "about time!".


----------



## Baymule

Looking at the pictures of your new doe, the first thing that sprang to my mind was......THE THINGS WE DO TO OUR HUSBANDS!!!  Followed by the appropriate admiration for the beautiful, lovely Rosemary. She is a sweetie and will make a wonderful addition to your flock. I really like you idea for a buck. Might as well raise some meat for the freezer while milking and making all the yummy cheeses and butter! Squeeze them, love them, name them DINNER!


----------



## Devonviolet

LOL!  Too funny, @Baymule! I certainly am blessed with a husband who is very accommodating. I did run it by him first, and made sure he was okay with getting Rosemary.   Sometimes the initial response is, "Wellll . . . . "  so, I walk away and revisit it a week or so later. That time gap is usually enough to convince him he wants to say "Yes". 

On naming the kids, I took a clue from @Southern by choice, for her pups, and bought colored collars.  Each kid gets a different color & are named accordingly. Of course, the girls will get the pink & purple collars. I just have a problem naming a buck or wether Pinky. Kinda like calling him a boy named Sue.


----------



## Devonviolet

I don't have a lot of time to post, because I'm almost out of data. But, I just HAD to let y'all know that we have two new kids on Devonviolet Acres, as of 8:30 this morning.

Day 150 for Ruby was April 19th.  But, she delivered two bucklings, 23 days before that.  I couldn't see the part of the yard, where they were born, because the hoop hut was in the way. I was on the front porch, planting onion sets in pots.  The dogs pitched a fuss, and DH went out to see what the problem was.  He then came to the gate and said I should get out there, because we had kids on the ground. When I ran out there, they were lying on the ground, soaking wet and Ruby was in the goat shed.  

I jostled them, to get a response, and both reacted. So, I picked them up and carried them to Ruby, so she could clean them.  She gave a few cursory licks and walked away.

DH got towels and we dried them off. I tried to put them in front of Ruby, but she walked away and laid down in her favorite spot next to the goat shed.  So I called Goatgurl, to get some guidance. She suggested I milk colostrum out and give it to the kids ASAP.

DH got a couple folding crates & put towels in, for the kids to lay in.  I put Ruby on the milk stand and got about 2 cups of colostrum.  We then took the little guys in the house.  

I tried giving them the colostrum with a Prichard's nipple, but neither one could suck. After several attempts, I used a red rubber catheter and a 35 cc can tip syringe to tube feed them 15 cc of colostrum by gravity.

Several more attempts to get them to take the bottle failed.  They would sleep a little while and wake up crying.  Eventually I decided maybe one more tube feeding would give them a better boost.  15 cc each and they slept for over an hour, at which time I tried sticking my finger in their mouth to check sucking reflex.  It was weak at first, but after a few tries, it got stronger. Once I felt a good strong sucking, I stuck the nipple in their mouth.  It took a couple tries, but eventually they each started getting the hang of it.  

They must have gotten enough colostrum, because they have been asleep for several hours.  I know they will most likely be up in the middle of the night. So, I plan to sleep in  my recliner, so I will hear them and get up to feed them.  

It's been a long day, but I can't say it wore me out, as I am energized by the progress I'm seeing in the little boys. 

While I was feeding the kids, DH put Ruby in a stall in the barn.  She seemed to be happy to be there. Nibbling on the hay, grain and greens that DH gave her.  After dinner I went out and while sitting on a 5 gallon bucket, I milked out more  colostrum.  

It was so sweet! When I finished milking her, Ruby turned to me and leaned her head against my knee.  Then she started licking my hand. When I leaned forward, she touched noses with me and sniffed my face!  She has had a hard time of it lately. I could tell she didn't feel well the last several days, so I gave her special, very gentle care, and I think she was showing her appreciation. 

I have some photos on my phone, and will post them later, after I have a chance to upload them.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh.   Early but, with care may do well for you.  I am sure you are going to give it your best!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Here are some photos of our new little guys in the folding crates we put them in.

This is the one that was weakest at first. I weighed him and he weighed 5 lbs 4 oz. Not bad for a preemie. His brother was 4 lb 12 oz. As goatgurl said, "Can you imagine how big they would have been if they had gone full term?


----------



## Bruce

Good dogs!


----------



## Baymule

Well done Violet and Deo!  If not for their alerts, you probably would have lost both kids. Give them both a treat!

Lots of hugs and cuddles for the twins, they are adorable. They have a good momma, not Ruby--YOU!


----------



## Mini Horses

They may be weaker but sure don't LOOK preemie.   Maybe 2weeks early...some does will not carry the full 150 days so I'm thinking 2 not 3 weeks.  Maybe RJ got her on first visit?  At least you have fresh momma milk for them!  That's a plus.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They are soooo Cute!!..........Congratulations DV!! Glad ya got them to sucking, hopefully Ruby will take em back and things will work out for all of them....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations on the little cuties!!! I’ll say a prayer that they do well!


----------



## Baymule

The babies didn't make it. Devonviolet is devastated.  She consulted with the vet and mentors here on BYH, the kids were just too early and their lungs weren't developed enough. Their breathing was labored and she said their lungs rattled with every breath. The smaller one died this morning and the bigger one died this evening. 

Many of us have been there, it is a club that nobody wants to belong to. She is broken hearted, she will rally when the next babies come, but right now she could use a great big hug from her friends. 

I know one thing, when I lost babies, then the ewe, then another lamb that I had to put down, my BYH friends helped me through the heartbreak last year. Through my grief and tears, the warmth, love and care from my BYH friends helped me get through a tough time. There is nothing like our BYH family.

I am posting this for her because she is out of Wi-Fi (thank you metered satellite internet service) and because she needs a little time to pull it together. Big hugs to you my dear friend.  We all love you and God Bless You.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh No!!....so sorry to hear that DV....I know that had to be very difficult to face and endure.........there was absolutely nothing else ya could've done, but that certainly doesn't make it any easier to take. I know ya like purple, so hoping this may at least give ya a half smile....even for just a moment.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I am so, so sorry to hear this.  These little guys sure can carve a place in our hearts even though they are only here for a short time.  I've been doing this nearly 30 years and I can't count the babies that have died in my arms.  Everyone of them is precious.  

DV - you gave those little guys the best care you could and you gave them your heart during their short visit here.   Hugs


----------



## Mike CHS

There are no words other than we all know what you are going through and I for one will do anything I can do to help you through this.


----------



## Latestarter

Once again DV... I'm so sorry and wish there was more that you could have done, over and above all that you did and tried. It just wasn't meant to be and it's a very sad loss. If you need anything and I can help, you know all you need do is ask.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I was so sad to get on and see Bay had updated us on the little kids. I’m SO sorry. It’s never easy. I’m sure you tried every thing in your power. Please know that you at least gave them the best chance loss as others wouldn’t have even tried or acknowledged that the dogs were alerting. Give those furry loves an extra hug for doing such an excellent job and try to focus on the next round of kids that should be coming. You are always welcome to vent on here. If there’s something that I can do, please let me know! I’ll be praying for peace, comfort, and strength, also that the rest of your kidding season is uneventful.


----------



## Bruce

There was no way to save those babies shy of having a neonatal ICU in your barn. You know you gave them every chance possible after the dogs alerted you. 

Thanks for the update Bay.


----------



## animalmom

Big hug DV.  You did all for those wee boys.  Seems like God needed them for his herd more.


----------



## BoboFarm

I'm so sorry  It's never easy to lose babies


----------



## farmerjan

As everyone else has said, my sincere  sympathy for the loss of the kids.  We lose babies and it is never easy.  It has been a rough spring for us also, have lost several calves and  lambs this season.  You try your best.  You can't always save the ones that have several strikes against them; no matter how hard you try.


----------



## Devonviolet

I don't have much time to write,,as we are leaving to take DH to the Chiropractor, for a very painful back spasm. It is an hour, twenty minute drive so we need to leave soon.

I wanted to take a minute to thank everyone for your kind words in our time of loss. This was a difficult one!  To add insult to injury, following the births, Ruby was going downhill. While she did not have a temp (pretty much ruling out infection), she did appear very depressed, and was refusing to eat.  I was advised by my Vet and an experienced goat person, whom I respect very much, that it was time to "cull her".  After a lot of thought and consideration, we decided to take her to the butcher yesterday.  Another hard day, to say the least. 

Now, I am ready for some good news, with the birth of Falina's kid(s).   All seems to be going well with her. Her udder is starting to fill out and she is getting nice and big out her sides. . I would appreciate prayers for a safe delivery and healthy, strong kids!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

So sorry on Ruby! Definitely praying that things go very well for Falina!!! (And prayers for DH’s back!)


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Now, I am ready for some good news, with the birth of Falina's kid(s). All seems to be going well with her. Her udder is starting to fill out and she is getting nice and big out her sides.


I can "like" only this part of your post! SO sorry about Ruby, that was a kick in the head following the prior kick in the teeth.


----------



## Mike CHS

I truly hope that things smooth out for the remainder of this kidding season.


----------



## goatgurl




----------



## CntryBoy777

I know that is an emotional strain on ya and the pain is great, but it sounds like ya made the right decision and can recover from the loss by working to improve your herd....just keep looking ahead and leave the pain behind as best ya can.....sure hope DH's back can get some relief, too....


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @CntryBoy777 !  That means a lot.  Ya know what else meant a lot???  Your pic of the purple flowers!!!  You've got me figured out!  Those purple flowers caused me to take a deep breath and relax.  They really did help.  So. Thank you so much for being so thoughtful! 

  What a good friend you are! ​


----------



## Baymule

My dear friend, you are a good goat Mommy. Everyone here knows how much you love and cherish your goats. You finally figured out what you wanted to be when you grow up, and that is a Goat Farmer. We all love the good parts, but the not so good parts come along too. We are to celebrate with you when things go right and commiserate with you when things go wrong. I know it took a lot out of you to cull Ruby. I know how much you loved her. Big hugs.  And you got it 1,000% right! Look forward to the birth of Falina's kids. Happier times will be here soon and hugs from Falina and her kids will help heal your heart.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thank you SOOOOO much @Baymule!!!!    You are such a good friend !!!    What you said brought tears to my eyes, yet it made me smile at the same time.  It was such a hard thing to do! But, it helps SO much when my good friends support my decision!.

THANK YOU!!!​


----------



## promiseacres

sorry for your losses. Prayers for a safe delivery.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, Falina is in labor! This is day 143.

This morning I noticed her udder had ballooned out, and her ligaments were gone.



 



 

Around 2:00 this afternoon, I looked out the window & she was pawing the ground & wagging her tail.   By the time I got my shoes on, and went outside, she was in the goat shed with her front feet up on the cinder blocks they use to get up to the minerals.

We add fresh straw to one of the stalls, as well as water, feed, hay and 2 cinder blocks for her to stretch on.  Then I brought her to the barn.  I'm hanging out with her to keep her company. 


 

She goes from pawing the barn floor to eating to putting her front feet on the blocks, to squatting without peeling. I just know she is uncomfortable!!!  
Now the waiting game continues.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope it all goes well for ya....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Yay!!! Praying all is well and maybe all doelings just so you can spoil them extra and keep them!


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Devonviolet

WE HAVE TWIN DOELINGS!!! 

They are strong & healthy!  I am over the moon happy!


----------



## Bruce

We look forward to the pictures!


----------



## farmerjan

Congrats and so glad  for you.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## Mike CHS

I have to wonder how she can deliver a kid with the bag in the way.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> I have to wonder how she can deliver a kid with the bag in the way.


Well, the operational equipment is North of the bag.


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations on the twin doelings!! I am so happy for you and your dear sweet husband. It doesn't replace the two you lost, nor does it replace Ruby, but it darn sure helps. The joys of birth and new life overcomes the sadness of loss. Hope is alive and kicking in Devonviolet's barn tonight! Hey! That might be a good name for one of the doelings! 

Can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Mama and kids are doing well!  Falina is being such a good mama.  Licking like her life depends on it, and pushing them to the back, so they can both nurse. Both have gotten a nice amount of colostrum.

As promised, here are some pics

Just after they were born





They were already trying to stand, when they were about 10 or 15 minutes old.




I think they were about an hour old here.


 
Ready for a nap here.

 

Its hard to tell exactly what color they will be, yet. But I think they are dark grey and ivory, much like @Latestarter's two grey bucklings.  Be that as it may, they are beautiful little girls!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

The “like” button doesn’t come close! I LOVE this! What could be better than a safe, healthy delivery but twin doelings!?! I think @Baymule may be on to something there with naming one Hope. I think Faith would be a wonderful name for her twin. I’m sure you’ll come up with something perfect for those beauties though! Congratulations!!


----------



## Baymule

Beautiful!  Adorable!  Perfect little babies and so sweet!  What I want to know is how can you stand to leave them and not be hugging them 24-7?


----------



## Devonviolet

One more photo before I go in to get a bite to eat.  Happy babies, napping while mama nibbles some grass that fell when I was giving her a treat.


----------



## Devonviolet

Wehner Homestead said:


> The “like” button doesn’t come close! I LOVE this! What could be better than a safe, healthy delivery but twin doelings!?! I think @Baymule may be on to something there with naming one Hope. I think Faith would be a wonderful name for her twin. I’m sure you’ll come up with something perfect for those beauties though! Congratulations!!


I LOVE yours and @Baymule's name suggestions!   Hope is, indeed, alive on Devonviolet Acres tonight. And we had faith, that God would give us two healthy kids (preferrably DOELINGS!!!)  And our prayers were answered!!!  

So, Faith & Hope it is!!!


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Wehner Homestead

I can’t love all of this enough! I can only imagine just how much this means to you after everything you’ve been through.


----------



## goatgurl

i'm just past so happy for you, they are beautiful girls.  hope and faith sound like great names to me.  it will be interesting to watch their color develop.  I don't see grey, I see brown.  time will tell.  congratulations you goat grammy you.


----------



## Latestarter

So very happy things turned out as they did DV. Congrats once again! Let me know when you want to disbud. Since they're girls, there probably won't be a huge rush. Girls horns grow slower than the boys.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Congratulations DV!!!!.........those little girls are just Adorable!!....


----------



## animalmom

I am soooooooooooooo VERY thrilled for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

The kids are doing well today. I've been in to cuddle them several time, and the cuddle nicely.    Falina watches closely, but doesn't seem the least bit worried when I pick them up. She is SUCH a good mama!!!   

As soon as DH finishes putting fresh hay in the stall, I'm going in to sit and cuddle some more. 

Official goat weights today:
Faith              8 lb 9 oz
Hope              7 lb 14 oz
Falina             130 lbs

Last November Falina was 105 lbs.


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> i'm just past so happy for you, they are beautiful girls.  hope and faith sound like great names to me.  it will be interesting to watch their color develop.  I don't see grey, I see brown.  time will tell.  congratulations you goat grammy you.


You may well be right, goatgurl. Last night they looked grey. But, sitting here, holding them, they look dark brown.     As you said, "Time will tell."

This is Faith





This is Hope




Here they are cuddling in the corner


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Awww!!! They melt my heart! 

I noticed Faith has an extra little spot on her head to help tell them apart.


----------



## Bruce

So did I!! First thing I thought when I saw the picture: How will you tell them apart?" Then I noticed the extra white on Faith.


----------



## Devonviolet

I was worried in the beginning, because they looked so similar. Then, once they were up and moving about, I noticed the white spot. 

This morning, after we had decided to call them Hope & Faith, my quandary was which to call which.   

I shared my cunundrum with DH and he said, "Oh that's simple, call the one with the white spot Faith!"    So, now we have names.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They sure are little Darlings!!....so happy that all went well for ya....


----------



## Mike CHS

They are cute as they can be.  It's pictures like those that I have to remind myself I have all of the work load I can handle in my 'retirement'.


----------



## Mini Horses

So very happy for ALL of you...goats & humans!    Now you can watch the cuties jump& run -- always an uplifting sight.

Everyone is looking for "how to tell them apart" because they sure look alike -- thanks for the spot!!!!!    My first kids this year were twin doelings (YEAH!!!) -- same thing -- one of mine had side spots, other didn't.  Whew!   

Only time will heal the loss of Ruby & kids.


----------



## Devonviolet

No new pics today, but I just had to share the fun we had tonight with the kids & Falina.

I sat down, on the stacked cinder blocks, to hold the kids. After I held Hope for a while, I got out the tube of Selenium/E paste, to give her a little dollop, on my finger.  While I was trying to get it in her mouth, Falina came over & tried to take it away from me, 'cause it smells like oranges & she wanted it!  So, I gave her a little dose.

Next I put Hope on the floor and took Faith from DH. I gave her the Selenium paste and then she settled down on my lap.  It's so sweet how they settle down and lay there so calmly. We noticed that @Latestarter's kids all did the same thing, so we could tell they got a lot of lovin' too.  

After a while I realized Hope had come over and was lifting her front feet up because she wanted me to pick her up. So, I put Faith down & picked Hope up again & she just settled back down in my lap again. It was just so sweet!


----------



## Baymule

How precious! One of those Aawwww..... moments. And of course you held her and gave her extra hugs!


----------



## farmerjan

These goat kids aren't the least bit spoiled...... noooo, not them...


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> These goat kids aren't the least bit spoiled...... noooo, not them...


NOOOOO!  They aren't spoiled at alllll!!! 

I got some more pics when we were out earlier.

Here they are sleeping in their favorite spot, between the wall and the cinder blocks.





Hope was checking out Mama's food like she might just give it a try




Here they are just looking CUTE! 





 
Four days old, and Faith is already trying to figure out how to climb on the cinder blocks.




It's so much fun to watch them  jumping around, like they are wound up springs. They are just a bundle of energy.  . . . and then all of a sudden . . . its nap time!


----------



## Bruce

You realize, of course, that in a month or so you won't be able to sit outside with the goats, your lap won't be big enough!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Bruce her lap will always be big enough for her babies!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> You realize, of course, that in a month or so you won't be able to sit outside with the goats, your lap won't be big enough!


Yes, they do grow fast! But, I will always be able to hug them, as I still hug my Falina. 



Wehner Homestead said:


> @Bruce her lap will always be big enough for her babies!


Yes, I will always find ways to cuddle my babies!!!


----------



## Bruce

Well there is cuddle and there is "sit under"!!


----------



## Devonviolet




----------



## Devonviolet

M-m-m!  A little while ago I had a piece of the Chévre that I made with the milk @Latestarter gave us.  It turned out yummy!

We had a busy day today, which included a trip to town.  When we got home, we put Falina & the girls out back.  It was so much fun watching them jump around like a couple of jumping beans.


----------



## Mike CHS

They are cute as they can be.


----------



## farmerjan

They are growing so fast.  It cracks me up how goats/kids HAVE to climb on stuff....Seen several halfway up a tree that a friend has in the field where they have their meat goat kids....it leans over some and they are way up on the limbs....
Cute Pictures


----------



## Baymule

What cuties. I know just watching their zest for life makes you smile. Happiness is goat kids!


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks, @farmerjan.

Yes, they are growing fast!  I'm amazed at how quickly they were trying to climb. When they were just 4 days old, they were already trying to climb on stacked cinder blocks.

Today, they are 8 days old and they were jumping up on a stump taller than the cinder blocks, going up and over logs, as well as running along the logs.

At one point, I snapped a picture & Faith (who was on a log) jumped up in the air, kicking up her heels. She must have been two feet off the ground.  Now, why couldn't she have done that when I snapped the shot???


----------



## Wehner Homestead

They are SO photogenic!


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Now, why couldn't she have done that when I snapped the shot???


She knows you will pay a lot of attention to her antics waiting for another chance at that shot, she's a drama queen


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> She knows you will pay a lot of attention to her antics waiting for another chance at that shot, she's a drama queen


You know? I think you may be right, Bruce.  Of the two, Faith is the one that tries everything first. "Little Miss Independence". Aways doing something funny to get our attention.

Last night they were both being cute. Usually they curl up together, in a corner.  But, they laid down near the wire, that allows light and air into their stall.  I think they were watching DH & I, as we finished up for the night.

It was so cute, I just HAD to get a photo of it.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is an awesome picture


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Mini Horses

Devonviolet -- question for you   (may have asked before but don't remember and lots of posting to read thru to find out!)

Do you run your milk thru your separator cold or room temp or just milked?     Do you find any difference in results when cold or warm?

YES!!!   I am milking and ready to use the separator     I don't even need the cream just want to do this because I have waited so long to be able to.   You know the excitement!  

I'm going to make some quick cheese spread this week, also.  Just because I can!    Haven't milked in several months but, now have does in milk.   Sharing with the kids for now  -- however, mine are full size does that produce a LOT.  Actually have to milk out as kids can't drink enough and I want to keep them milking after weaning, so production needs to stay up from start.


----------



## Bruce

Goat butter!


----------



## Mini Horses

I looked back into some threads & she says she heats to 100 degrees.   Coming out it isn't much warmer, so I could just not frig & by time I get everything out, OK to go.

I have made butter by letting milk sit and skim.  Just don't get a lot like you do with a cow because natural homogenized goat milk.   But, you can get some.   Prefer more, faster.    Tonight will be spin the milk -- for cream.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a thought, with cow milk it always will do more/better in a separator if it is warm....cow temp warm.  So running the separator is usually done after milking before it is put in the fridge.  Skimming works best if the milk is VERY COLD.


----------



## Mini Horses

Thanks Farmerjan.    Last night I spent time disassembling a new to me separator.  No book came with it, so Utube was my option.   Then the real thing.  Then too late for me to feel like I even WANTED to run the milk.   

Of course, the kids are now trying to use both sides....I knew it would  help when I milked out to balance the sides & bring that teat in line with other one.   That means I will get some milk but not gallons as I will in a month.   Will warm & spin some out in a day or so from frig stock, just to give it a whirl.   Then pretty much wait for much more until kids wean.   Will have two big does in full milk then...cream & cheese days. 

Actually works best for me as I have a heavy work schedule this time of year & it will slow down then.   Makes things work way better for me!    Have to get a shed rebuilt by then to house bucklings!   At least the fence is up and lumber on site.   Son says he will do for me....like 1/2 day job for him or couple for me.  Yeah -- it's his job!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Do you run your milk thru your separator cold or room temp or just milked? Do you find any difference in results when cold or warm?
> 
> YES!!! I am milking and ready to use the separator  I don't even need the cream just want to do this because I have waited so long to be able to. You know the excitement!





Mini Horses said:


> I looked back into some threads & she says she heats to 100 degrees.


Yes, I warm it as Mini Horses said.  
Since the milk is naturally homogenized, it separates out more easily, when it is warm.

And yes, I totally get your excitement!  The first few times we separated the cream out, I just stood and watched in amazement!

I really like goat butter. However, it doesn't really taste like cow butter. I think it needs salt, to give it more flavor, and it melts a lot faster than cow butter.


----------



## Devonviolet

I haven't had much time, or energy, to get onto BYH lately.  Last week I was pretty sick with a bad cold. This week, DH has it. 

The kids will be a month old on Friday, and are doing great.  They love going out in the back pasture, to run around, when their Mama browses on the grass & weeds.  We have logs, fire wood and mounds of dirt for them to jump and climb on.


----------



## Mike CHS

They look content and I don't think you can ask for more.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sorry you have been sick.  Hope you are doing well and you don't "get it again" from DH.


Well, I didn't fully disassemble, I found.  So, when I added some water instead of milk to run thru -- it went all over.  Cut off, clean up, figure how to FULLY disassemble.   Inside this  thing, are the 12 little funnel looking discs and whomever used it last did not remove #12, so it was stuck with some leftover milk on the edge.   Cleaned it all, reassembled, all worked nicely.

Then, disassembled, dumped out water -- this one is made so that there is an amount of fluid still in unit...like 1/4 cup .. in those discs.      Now, add warm milk to the top, start up (sounds like an airplane LOL) and when at speed, begin milk flow.   Only did 1/2 gallon milk and have just shy of 3/4 pint of cream.  Lovely taste!   Sweet cream!   Put the milk output back in frig to use for cheese. 

NOW -- disassemble and clean AGAIN!!!    Thinking, this is a LOT of work for some cream.    But remind myself it isn't just this cream but being able to use the milk for that and what can be made from it.  After all, milking the goats and way more milk than I can drink when in full production.  Then consider "on farm" provided to feed self.

This thing is pretty big.   I can easily put 3 gal in the hopper.  So that means it's a once a week (?) job to run milk thru.   Then, I look at the cheese press, remind myself that that is also a torturous time to wait for cheese to drain, dry, age.     I'll need to retire just to have time to use these things!   No wonder a good block of cheese costs so much!  And it's looking like a deal when you do it from step 1. 

I am thrilled with the cream but, will need to get over the hassle to disassemble and clean. My discs now have 1 thru 12 scratched on them.   No time to decide which one is next in the pile, just read a number.

Goat butter.  When I made it before, I did add a little salt at the end.  Plus it's white -- you can buy special coloring.  When using cow milk you can let it set out overnight and it develops -- not quite sour -- which does add taste.  I will try that with a batch of goat milk to see what develops.  

Devon do you use a mixer for butter?  I shook mine in a jar.  Texture is different that way, but time consuming -- again!
Do you form yours into a bar or use from a dish, etc?


----------



## Baymule

We had a cup of coffee with DV and her husband shortly after she got her cream separator. Cream? She handed us a spoon with a glop of cream on it that was so thick, it mounded up like sour cream that you buy at the store. That stuff was GOOD!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Plus it's white -- you can buy special coloring.


Um, why would you want to do that? Nothing at all wrong with goat butter being its natural color.
I would thing your goat is sick if it were producing yellow butter, kind of like the cows that make orange cheese


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce, I do leave it white.  Just mentioning that it IS white and can be altered if anyone has issue with white butter.

Bay -- yes, cream is thick!!!  When it come from machine it can pour but, once in frig you spoon it.    So sweet and rich.  Can't wait for ice cream made with it.  

I love the products and hug my goats!  But it is not without effort.  Once I've done it a couple times, won't be so bad but it isn't just dump & whirl.  Takes a while to disassemble, wash , dry and reassemble.  You sure can't leave it as the milk will dry and sour -- then a real mess.  And while I got a deal, the equipment is quite expensive.   An investment!


----------



## Bruce

Good, nothing wrong with white butter, something is wrong with orange cheddar.


----------



## Mini Horses

There is white cheddar.  I love that they act like it's new and different....not what is real.   

Yep, my cheddar will be white also.


----------



## Devonviolet

Wow, @Mini Horses!  I'm so glad you finally got your separator working!

Yes, on all counts:
1.  It IS a bit of work!
2.  It DOES get easier! [ Although I must add that my sweet DH jumps in with all four and washes, dries and puts it away.]
3.  The cream is white and doesn't need coloring to taste better.  
4.  In the end it really IS worth all the work. 

You said that you are planning to use your cream to make cheese. What kind will you be making?  I know some cheeses are better when cream or at least higher fat milk is used. Most of the cheese I make turns out great using my LaMancha high fat milk.  Of course ice cream MUST be made with cream, and cream cheese and sour cream.  So many uses for goat milk cream and so few hours in a day!  

And in answer to your question about making butter . . . Yes, I use my Kitchen aid stand mixer using the wire whisk beater.

I usually put 1/2 gallon of EXTRA heavy cream in and start it on medium speed, so it doesn't splash all over. Once it starts thickening & looking like whipped cream, I turn the speed to high.  Eventually it starts to separate, but I keep going for a while, so more "buttermilk" is in the bowl. At that point, I pour the buttermilk out, into a quart jar. If memory serves me, I get about 2 cups.  That goes in the fridge for a future treat.

Next, I put ice into a bowl of water and using a sieve (to keep ice chunks out of my butter) I pour about a cup of ice water into the butter & turn the mixer back on high & mix for a while. "Rinse & repeat" about 4 times, until the water runs clear, when I pour it down the drain. Oh, and I use one of those 1/2 circle pasta strainers, to krep the butter in the bowl, when I pour the water into the sink.

Once I am satisfied that the whey is rinsed out, I run the mixer & drain the liquid a few more times and then add the salt - I think I add 1 tsp per 1/2 gallon of cream.

You asked if I make sticks or put it in a bowl. I tried rolling it in wax paper, but found it easier to put it in plastic leftover bowls with lids, that we get at Wal-Mart. The store brand has a flat, rectangular shaped one that nicely holds a pound of butter. We put the bowl on the scale & "tare" it out before spooning in the butter.


----------



## Devonviolet

We had excitement in the chicken coop and then in the chicken yard tonight. 

I was feeding Falina & DH came to tell me there was a king snake in the far end nest box. 

I followed him into the coop. After multiple attempts (one of which involved a scream and a near missed bite ) we managed to get control over the snake.  We moved it out in the chicken yard and snapped its neck. Next we put the dogs in, so they could have at it.









After several minutes of barking, violet picked it up and dragged it to the goat yard, where the barking dance continued.


----------



## Baymule

Looking at the pictures, it looks more like a rat snake. I bet the dogs had fun! Paris kills every snake she finds. She slings them to pieces, then kills each piece over and over. LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Looking at the pictures, it looks more like a rat snake. I bet the dogs had fun! Paris kills every snake she finds. She slings them to pieces, then kills each piece over and over. LOL


Yes, the dogs sure seemed to enjoy telling that nasty, ol' snake what for!

Huh! I always thought King Snakes and Rat Snakes were the same thing.    I looked online and found the following image, that looked just like our snake, which I forgot to mention was about six feet long.  I also forgot to mention that we have been wondering why we haven't been getting many eggs lately.  Maybe this guy has been gorging himself on our eggs.  He did have several large bulges along his length.

The photo was identified as a Texas Desert King Snake. 


 

is this what you are thinking a Rat Snake looks like?


----------



## Mini Horses

Thanks for your details on what is working for your butter making.   Yes, the entire process is "a job but worth it".  This is especially so since the goats are there, producing, being fed and paying for their keep. (Self-sufficiency)   I have a book, _Home Cheese Making by Ricki Carroll,_ which has a lot of recipes, instructions & explanations for why/how to make the product you want, the effects of temps, length of cooking, and all that.  And, recipes for various mixes, uses, etc.   Good info!



Devonviolet said:


> Of course ice cream MUST be made with cream, and cream cheese and sour cream. So many uses for goat milk cream and so few hours in a day!



Ahhh, yes....CREAM for ice cream, at least in addition to any whole milk.   Use up milk and eggs at once.      Some cheeses from whey suggest a small addition of some cream.



Devonviolet said:


> looked just like our snake, which I forgot to mention was about six feet long. I also forgot to mention that we have been wondering why we haven't been getting many eggs lately. Maybe this guy has been gorging himself on our eggs.



Dang, sounds like the one I had in my coop 2 summers ago.  Yes, same things...fewer eggs and then there it was.  They get to be very large.   These guys are slightly different color in different areas but, same deal.   Here they are like #1 when younger and the markings fade quite a bit as they age.   White belly seems to stay .  Mine was belly up on the road when I got done, waiting for vultures!  Have had another smaller one, maybe 3.5'.  Met the same fate -- my machete.   A lot of people say catch & release -- they do good things.  OK, I agree but, they weren't doing good things in my coop.     I'm certain they had plenty more relatives staying in the surrounding fields doing good & they should have stayed with them!


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> A lot of people say catch & release -- they do good things. OK, I agree but, they weren't doing good things in my coop.  I'm certain they had plenty more relatives staying in the surrounding fields doing good & they should have stayed with them!


EXACTLY!!!  DH used to leave these snakes alone, when he found them in the feed shed, figuring they were eating the mice trying to get to our feed.  Then we started finding them in the coop, with eggs bulging in their bellies.  Last year, he found a big one curled up in the duck nest, that our turkey hen was using to brood duck eggs.  It got away that time. No way to know if it was this one, but it could have been.  Now, at least this one won't be feasting on our eggs!


----------



## Devonviolet

We were out browsing, this morning, after breakfast, and I got some cute pics, of the girls, browsing too.

Here is Hope on the pile of firewood.



Here she is again from the other side. They LOVE climbing as high as they can get.




Here is a shot of both of the girls. Faith isn't quit as good a climber as Hope.




Here are Mom and girls on the edge of the farmer's freshly cut field.




And finally, Hope nibbling on a dropped cluster of leaves, from a near by oak tree.



 We are just thrilled with how well the girls are learning to browse, from Mom!


----------



## Mike CHS

They are pretty and obviously nimble of foot.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> They are pretty and obviously nimble of foot.


Yes!  They amaze us with how nimble they are!  We have a 4-1/2 foot pile of BIG logs, that we eventually want to put through the saw mill. The other day, they were on the driveway, and when I called them back to the pasture, they ran, full speed ahead, UP AND OVER in a flash!  It happened so quickly I couldn't get my camera aimed fast enough to get the shot!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

They certainly are Precious!!....glad ya got the egg thief, just sorry it had to be a kingsnake....good work by the dogs, too.


----------



## Devonviolet

@Mini Horses, I just found the following Raw Milk Mascarpone recipe, which is only heated to 86 F, whereas most recipes require 180 F.  Given our discussion about cheeses that require heating milk to high temps, I thought you might be glad to have an easy, low temp recipe.
**********
*Raw Milk Mascarpone*
Soft, Probiotic Cheese 

What's the best part of making your own soft cheese from raw milk? Raw milk contains probiotics of course! Raw milk left to sit out and get warm means those probiotics are proliferating. This raw milk mascarpone is teeming with living flora. It's an indulgent, tasty health food that you can enjoy in both sweet and savory dishes! 

Raw milk left to sit out and get warm means those probiotics are proliferating. This raw milk mascarpone is teeming with living flora. It's an indulgent, tasty health food that you can enjoy in both sweet and savory dishes!

What Is Mascarpone?
Mascarpone is a soft cheese — fluffier than creme fraiche, milder than chevre, richer and less tart than cream cheese.

It hails from Lombardy, Italy, and is often used in desserts like tiramisu.

Citrus vs. Rennet In Mascarpone
While mascarpone is commonly made with fruit-derived lemon juice, citric acid, or cream of tartar, I wanted to use rennet for a fruit-free approach.

Most of the soft cheese available today is going in the opposite direction, however, with vegetarian, rennet-free instructions. It almost impossible to find a rennet-based, soft cheese recipe!

What's the difference between using acids or rennet?

With the three common acids I mentioned above (lemon juice, cream of tartar, and citric acid), the acid is added directly to the milk to coagulate the milk proteins.

With rennet, the enzyme converts the lactose in milk into lactic acid, which in turn coagulates the milk proteins.

In both of these methods, the proteins clump into curds, and the liquid separates off as whey.

Mascarpone curdled with rennet yields a cheese similar to a sweet cheese custard.

If you've never made cheese before, this recipe is an excellent place to start.
*****
*Raw Milk Mascarpone Cheese*

Equipment
a 2-quart pot
a large colander
a bowl or bucket to fit under the colander
double-layer fine cheesecloth
Thermometer that measures as low as 86 degrees Fahrenheit
***
Ingredients
2 cups raw cream
2 cups raw milk
1/8 non-GMO, organic vegetable rennet tablet 
2 tablespoons water

Makes approximately 2-1/2 cups mascarpone cheese.

Directions

First, make sure your hands, countertops, and all of your tools are very clean and free of chlorine.

In a saucepan, slowly heat raw cream and raw milk to 86 degrees Fahrenheit, stirring slowly. Once milk reaches this temperature, turn off the heat.

Crush 1/8 rennet tablet into a powder and dissolve into water. Add rennet water to the warmed milk and cream. Slowly stir — mimic a Ferris wheel when you stir: up and over in circles — for 20 seconds, until well mixed. Then counter-stir for 5 seconds. Cover the pot with a large tea towel and set aside at room temperature for 10 to 12 hours, or overnight. Do not disturb the pot.

After 10 to 12 hours, there may be a pooling of whey on the surface and an overall thickening of the milk. This is a very soft curd that has formed. On the other hand, your cheese may have very little visible whey and scoop like yogurt. It all depends!

Now, rinse the cheesecloth in hot water and wring out. Line a colander with a double thickness of cheesecloth, and nest the colander into a bowl or bucket. Ladle the thickened cream into the prepared colander. Cover loosely with a large tea towel or large corners of cheesecloth. Place this in a cool location or refrigerator. (I leave mine out when we go to sleep, as our home cools off considerably overnight.) Allow the cheese to drain 2 to 12 hours, until desired thickness is achieved. (Reserve leftover whey for the base of a smoothie, or use in place of milk in your favorite pancake recipe.)

Transfer to a glass storage container and refrigerate. Consume within 1 week.

Uses For Mascarpone
The first time I made mascarpone, I drizzled a bit of maple syrup over it and ate it in a bowl with a spoon. It was incredible, yet very rich.

You may want to top yours with berries or create an authentic tiramisu.

Mascarpone is equally lovely in savory dishes — as a layer in lasagna, served on an antipasto platter with olives and sprouted nuts, or anywhere you'd use chevre, ricotta, or cream cheese.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> There is white cheddar.


I know, Vermont cheddar is white, the nasty colored stuff is Wisconsin cheddar.



Devonviolet said:


> It DOES get easier! [ Although I must add that my sweet DH jumps in with all four and washes, dries and puts it away.]


I think that is cheating.



Devonviolet said:


> and start it on medium speed, so it doesn't splash all over.


Because the splash guard is nearly worthless. Given how long KitchenAid mixers have been made and how cheap they are NOT, you would THINK they would have a good splash guard.

I bet the chickens would like the whey.



Devonviolet said:


> Maybe this guy has been gorging himself on our eggs. He did have several large bulges along his length.


Should have cut it open and recovered the eggs.


----------



## Baymule

Good girl Hope! She is eating poison oak/ivy! 

We had a lot of rat snakes around here, but haven't seen one in a while.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Good girl Hope! She is eating poison oak/ivy!


Actually, what she was eating is called Virginia Creeper.  I got this pic online.



It is not something that Falina seems to care for.  I have watched her go up to it, sniff and move on.  There is Poison Ivy near by. She will sniff and tear into it with gusto!  I encourage it, as drinking goat milk, after a goat has eaten Poison Ivy or Oak, is supposed to minimize rashes.

From what I have read, while Virginia Creeper is not Poison Ivy, it can still cause a rash, due to high oxalates, which irritate the skin. While moderate amounts don't seem to bother goats, they don't seem to like it, and I'm sure it won't take Hope too long to figure out is isn't something she wants to eat.

I took a close look at your snake photo.  Your snake has different patterning than ours did. That's a good size snake!  Is it the one Paris tore to bits and then "killed" each section?  GOOD GIRL, Paris!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Virginia Creeper gives me a rash as bad as Poison Ivy and my sheep do not like it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That stuff is everywhere here and poison ivy is always a companion to it....the goats don't really eat on it until in the Fall, just before it starts to change colors....then they eat all they can reach....there are some plants they only eat at certain times and certain stages of growth. They will do sumac the same way and don't eat golden rod until it is blooming....


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> Virginia Creeper gives me a rash as bad as Poison Ivy and my sheep do not like it.


I've seen Virgina Creeper over the years, but I think we have more of it here, than any place else I have lived.  I guess I have been blessed to have never had contact with it, as I don't recall ever getting a rash from it.  I have gotten poison ivy, but never very bad.  I've been told if you drink milk, from goats that ate poison ivy, you won't get a rash, or at least not as bad.  So, I always try to drink milk from the next milking after Falina ate some poison ivy. 

I've also been told that some people can taste an "off taste" in that milk.  I tried it out, and sure 'nuff, it tastes "off" to me. So, I put about a teaspoon of molasses (YUM!) in that milk and all is good!

I think you are right, @CntryBoy777, about Virginia creeper and poison ivy being companion plants, as around here they are always growing together.

Falina must not be letting the girls nurse much, during the day and at night, because they are always hungry at milking time.  So we let them into the barn and they jump up on the milk stand to get a meal. It doesn't take them long (as in about 3 minutes) to pretty much empty her out, except for a couple cups. This morning, I got a shot of them enjoying their breakfast.


----------



## Mike CHS

The first time I used the weed eater at this place was when everything had two years (or more) growth and I was working with shorts on.  I didn't know at the time what the Creeper was nor that it was caustic but the next morning I had a rash starting from mid thigh down to my ankles.  It took everything I had to keep from scratching my skin off.


----------



## Baymule

I break out terribly from the stuff. My horses will eat it sometimes. The sheep sometimes eat it too. 

That snake was released, as in tossed over the fence. I am pretty sure it was the same one a neighbor shot a few days later.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> That stuff is everywhere here and poison ivy is always a companion to it....the goats don't really eat on it until in the Fall, just before it starts to change colors....then they eat all they can reach....there are some plants they only eat at certain times and certain stages of growth. They will do sumac the same way and don't eat golden rod until it is blooming....


I wonder if they know when the toxin levels are low or non existent. It isn't like they eat it as a last resort or starve. 



Devonviolet said:


> I think you are right, @CntryBoy777, about Virginia creeper and poison ivy being companion plants, as around here they are always growing together.


Curious that they are both irritants. I'd heard that the antidote to an irritant usually grows near it. Like burdock and stinging nettle. Crush the burdock leaves and rub on the area hit by stinging nettle. I wonder what antidote exists for VC and PI.


----------



## Mini Horses

Living in VA we have that stuff around.   But have not seen any PI near.   Goats nibble but prefer the honeysuckle.  I generally gut it off at the base, eventually it removes itself from that site.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> That stuff is everywhere here and poison ivy is always a companion to it


Used to be here as well. No more.
Plenty of it (both) on my sister's and brother's place but I got rid of all mine a few years ago.


----------



## Mini Horses

Thanks Devonviolet, for the recipe.   Copied it and will try it.   My book has 2 for mascarpone...one with culture & 86 degree.  Another with tartaric acid & 185 degree.

There is also one for "goat's milk cheddar" that is  98 degree using rennet & mesophilic starter.  Aging is 1 to 3 months.  I plan to try that one.....as well as the Monterey jack, similar temps & additives, different process.   Sounds like I have a busy summer but, will eventually get them going.  It will still be another 4-6 weeks for weaning, then milk for the house will increase.

You may have concerns with some of the additives in cheeses, I realize.   But, the temps are good.  LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> You may have concerns with some of the additives in cheeses, I realize. But, the temps are good. LOL


I don't have a problem with rennet and cultures. So, as long as I can keep the temps down, I'm good with the milk.


----------



## Devonviolet

Things are changing around here. . . For the better!

We have really been wanting to get our dogs and goats out in the back pasture.

Back in March, Tractor supply had a 15% OFF everything sale. DH and I went and bought 20 cow panels, so we could start putting up fencing out back, without killing ourselves.   
I know some of y'all have put in H-posts & stretched wire. But, given our age and pain issues, we had to get realistic and decided the cattle panel fencing was more do-able for us at this time. And, we don't have a lot of money to be paying someone else to do it.

We have the wire, T-posts & plan to cut down cedar trees to use for H-posts. Eventually, we plan to go out & as we are able, we will dig  one post hole at a time, and work our way back down the property line.  

Last week, we started putting up cattle panels up, starting at the back corner of the goat shed, which is about six feet inside the property line. We used six going back, for 96 feet, 4 across, for 64 feet and 4 back to the southwest corner of the chicken run. 

It was a big job, which DH did mostly by himself, since I had projects in the house, that I had to do.  I went out a couple times, to give him water & check on the progress. At lunch time he looked really tired, so I took him in the house with me, And made him lunch. Then, I suggested he take a nap, and he took me up on that. Two hours later. He was refreshed and went back out.

At about 5:15 I took water out, to check on progress. He had one more panel to attach & a T-post to pound, and wire to attach fencing to the T-posts. So I helped him carry the last panel & pound the T-post.

Once that was done, we went into the goat yard, to detach the temporary woven wire fencing, to allow the goats & dogs access to the pasture. Violet was the 1st one onto the pasture.





It made us feel really good!  Once Deo figured out how to find the opening, they both kept running the perimeter! 






 

It took a few minutes, but once we got Rosemary and Angelica onto the pasture, it was obvious they loved it! 

Next we took Falina & the twins out. We've been letting them browse every morning & evening after mealtime. So, for the 3 of them, was nothing out of the ordinary. 


 







 



 

Tomorrow is definitely going to be  going to be a much lighter day. However we have another project that needs doing before the weekend.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## farmerjan

The panels are the greatest thing for making quick, temporary fenced in areas.  Especially for goats and sheep and smaller calves.  The bigger cows will reach over them if they don't have anything to eat and they can get bent by big animals.  But another thing, They are TEMP.... so can be taken down and moved to another spot and can be removed if you have to move because they are not Permanently attached.  We have used them at places we rent so that we can take them with us.  You can easily configure them to match an area and there is not near as much work if you have very short or weird shaped areas to fence.   Congrats on getting the goats out and in making less work by not having to mow that area too.


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> But another thing, They are TEMP.... so can be taken down and moved to another spot and can be removed if you have to move because they are not Permanently attached.


Not sure what I was thinking when I posted these photos.  They show where I mowed, down the property line, to keep it clear enough, that we can gradually put in fence posts and get the property line fenced.  .  .  . Sometime in the next century!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Looking good! I bet they are so happy!

So... I noticed the floppy eared goat  How did she come about?


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes, @farmerjan!  I agree about the cattle panels being temporary!  That's why we finally decided to go with those, for now anyway.  As we have more energy we can move the area back.  We can also set up a quarantine pen, if we need it. OR, if I can ever convince DH, we could set up a pig pen.  I'm thinking I would like to raise some Kune Kune pigs some day.

Last week I mowed about 300 feet down the property line, before the weeds got out of control, like they did last year.  I had to stop at 300 feet, because there was a 20'x 10" dead branch in the path.  I figure if we get 300 feet stretched this year, that would be awesome.  After all . . . Rome wasn't build in a day! 

As it was, the weeds were about 2-1/2 feet high, and I didn't know if there were dead branches or holes under them.  I was mowing with the blade on the highest setting (7, whatever that means. I'm pretty sure it isn't 7").  I did find holes (one was pretty big) and a couple 4 or 5" branches. For some of it I was able to rock the mower (forward, reverse, forward, reverse leaning forward and back, rinse and repeat).  But eventually, a branch stopped me dead.  So I went and got DH. He brought the new shovel, and used it to wedge under the front bumper & pry me out. 

This is the beginning of the path I mowed. It rained the next day and the Privot bushes were weighted down.





 On,the left is the farmer's field.  I think the wind, from,the storm blew the wet grass over.









I was actually mowing outside our property line. I don't think I ever actually got to our fence line, because the honeysuckle is so thick back there.  I will have to go out there with the chainsaw and cut it back, so we can eventually get to the property line.  

If I can ever find the time and energy, I think I will go back there & pick the blossoms.  The other day, @Baymule was telling me they have some amazing medicinal value, and she recently made come cough syrup, which she canned.  I would love to do that too!


----------



## Devonviolet

Goat Whisperer said:


> Looking good! I bet they are so happy!
> 
> So... I noticed the floppy eared goat  How did she come about?


Oh, she is the new love of my life!  Her name is Rosemary, and she is 5 months old I'm sure you know she is a sweet little Nubian!  


 

A while back I began thinking about adding some Nubians to my herd.  Well, one day I saw this little girls advertised on CraigsList.  I couldn't get her sweet little face out of my mind!  I tried, really I did!!!  About a month later I looked to see if she was still there, and she was!  I think that the fact that she was in Waco, which is a several hour drive, may have had something to do with that.

Anyway, I picked her up on her 3 month birthday. She is a treasure and gets along famously with Angelica, our yearling, from Ruby.  I'm really looking forward to the rich milk that she is going to give me, after I breed her late this year, as a yearling.

Here she is with her mother the day I picked her up.


 

Here is Mama's udder (recently milked).  She comes from excellent milking lines.


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> I will have to go out there with the chainsaw and cut it back, so we can eventually get to the property line.


A good weedeater with a brush blade on it will lay down anything under 1 1/2" diameter. I've cleared lots of fenceline with my stihl. Pine saplings, gum saplings, yaupon, greenbriar, honeysuckle and tallow saplings. 
Otherwise, brush hog behind a tractor. A good brush hog don't care how big or how many fallen limbs are in there. 
(probably should sell my brush hog..haven't hooked it up in 2-3 years.)


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Devonviolet said:


> Oh, she is the new love of my life!  Her name is Rosemary, and she is 5 months old I'm sure you know she is a sweet little Nubian!
> 
> A while back I began thinking about adding some Nubians to my herd.  Well, one day I saw this little girls advertised on CraigsList.  I couldn't get her sweet little face out of my mind!  I tried, really I did!!!  About a month later I looked to see if she was still there, and she was!  I think that the fact that she was in Waco, which is a several hour drive, may have had something to do with that.
> 
> Anyway, I picked her up on her 3 month birthday. She is a treasure and gets along famously with Angelica, our yearling, from Ruby.  I'm really looking forward to the rich milk that she is going to give me, after I breed her late this year, as a yearling.


She looks so sweet. We have 5 Nubians right now. 2 bucks and 3 does. Ruby is our old girl and will be retired, so we kept her two standard doelings from last year and this year. Then two bucks- Ruby's buckling is going to be sold so we will only have 1 Nubian buck. They are very sweet! Was your girl bottle raised? I think bottle kids are the most easy going goats. Congrats!


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> (probably should sell my brush hog..haven't hooked it up in 2-3 years.)


Or drive it over to @Devonviolet's place and find her fence line. Then when you sell it you can say "yep used it last week" rather than "worked fine 3 years ago"


----------



## Devonviolet

Goat Whisperer said:


> She looks so sweet. We have 5 Nubians right now. 2 bucks and 3 does. They are very sweet! Was your girl bottle raised? I think bottle kids are the most easy going goats. Congrats!


Thanks, GW!  No, she wasn't bottle raised. So, she isn't as affectionate as I would like, but she is very sweet. When we first put her in with Angelica, Rosemary did a lot of evasive action. She let Angelica be above her in the pecking order, so now they get along famously.

We did end up bottle feeding our newest twins for a while, as Falina developed mastitis while she was dried off.   I am not sure what happened. I dried her off very gradually, to the point that I was getting almost nothing, when I milked her.  I also cleaned her really well, with povidone iodine and sprayed her with FightBac when I did the last milking.  I had a culture and sensitivity test done on her milk and then Gave her a course of the best antibiotics, and withheld the twins for 10 days afterwards. We used milk that we froze. Her udder is now back to good shape.   So, the twins are back on her. They are with her 24/7, but it seems they only nurse on her twice a day when I put her on the stand.




Right now they are pretty much emptying her out, so I don't expect any milk when I put her on the stand. Eventually, I will separate them at night.

The beauty of having bottle fed the girls, is that they are so affectionate now!  They both want to sit in my lap after they nurse.  In fact the other day, I was holding Faith and Hope jumped up on the milk stand and tried to get in my lap along with Faith.  So, I scooped Hope up and put her right next to Faith, who laid her head on my arm. Hope then put her head on Faith and they both proceeded to fall asleep.  That just made me melt!!!  I can see why y'all like to bottle feed your kids!


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> A good weedeater with a brush blade on it will lay down anything under 1 1/2" diameter. I've cleared lots of fenceline with my stihl. Pine saplings, gum saplings, yaupon, greenbriar, honeysuckle and tallow saplings.
> Otherwise, brush hog behind a tractor. A good brush hog don't care how big or how many fallen limbs are in there.
> (probably should sell my brush hog..haven't hooked it up in 2-3 years.)


We have tried adding brush attachments,to our existing weed eater, but they don't last. We've also talked about getting a better weed eater, that we could put a brush blade on. But, money has always been a factor.  That is the same reason we don't have a brush hog.  You need a tractor to pull it, and we can't afford a tractor.  So, we will use the chain saw instead. 

I was using it a couple weeks ago, to cut small tree stumps, along the property line, that the previous owner left at about 6", which wrecked havoc with the mower blades.  I started to use the chainsaw to under cut the honeyseckle and was planning to vertical cut it.  But, all of a sudden I got short of breath and weak, so decided to stop.  It turned out I was in the beginning stages of a bad cold and didn't know it.  So, after we get a few of our more pressing jobs done, I want to go back and start cutting into the honeysuckle again.


----------



## Baymule

Can you tie out your goats on the property line? My sheep killed the honeysuckle I had, I would imagine that your goats would love it too. Your new fenced area looks great! I bet the dogs and goats love it!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Can you tie out your goats on the property line? My


I suppose we could. I would want to stay with them, because there is a lot there that they could get caught on.  Before we got the cattle panels up, I took Falina to another area with thick honeysuckle. She wasn't really interested in it.


Baymule said:


> Your new fenced area looks great! I bet the dogs and goats love it!


Thanks, Bay! We are happy with it. And yes, the dogs & goats love it!  They spend a lot of time out there now.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have  good amount of honeysuckle and the goats LOVE it !  tether the doe & the kids won't go far.  They are eating machines.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Or drive it over to @Devonviolet's place and find her fence line. Then when you sell it you can say "yep used it last week" rather than "worked fine 3 years ago"


Well, that's about 220 miles North of here. In 4th gear, it'd probably take me about 2 months and 300 gallons of diesel in that 3600 Ford to get there...and no thanks. I've 'found' a few too many fencelines with a bush hog in my life already. Wire and bush hogs just don't play well together, nor will 1/2 steel cable or 30' of 3/8" DOT approved tiedown chain. 
The worst by far tho, was an old steel belted radial tire.  How it got up past the stumpjumper and over both blades I'll never figure out,but by the time I got the PTO kicked out and the driveline coasted to a stop, it about shook me and everything else off the tractor.  Had to run it back to the house, drop the mower, flip it upside down and cut the tire out with a sawzall.  Weren't fun.


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> We have tried adding brush attachments,to our existing weed eater, but they don't last.


The weedeater don't last or the brush attachments? 
 Mine is an older Stihl FS 250, (2 cycle) which is about the smallest weedeater that Stihl recommends putting a brush blade on.  I think I bought it in 2009.
I just re-sharpen the blades about every 3 hrs of use, takes about 15 minutes with a chainsaw file.


----------



## Devonviolet

I looked and the Stihl FS 250 is no longer being manufactured.  Be that as it may, we still need to spend our money elsewhere. I was referring to the brush blade that didn't last.  We have two TroyBilt weed eaters and they are lasting really well.

Several days this past week, we have had five or six Kahki Campbell ducks out in the front yard.  Since they weren't getting out when we clipped the Muscovy wings, we left the Kahki's alone.  Yesterday, we had six of the eleven Kahki's out.  Every time we tried to shoo them to the gate back into the side are, they would run under the porch.

So, this morning after we fed the birds, we enticed the rest of the birds into the chicken run, and the silly Khaki's lagged behind.  So, they got shut into the duck pen.  

With fish net in hand, I went about catching one duck at a time, to clip her right wing and let her out into the side yard.  The silly ducks run together, so the 3rd time I went to catch one I caught THREE. DH held the net, while I fished out one at a time, clipped the wing and released the bird into the yard. The next time I almost caught FOUR, but this time a couple popped out and got away.

So, hopefully now we won't have birds getting out into the front yard.  I wouldn't mind them being there, but, we know, for a fact, that we have a Bobcat lying in wait for unsuspecting birds.

Lately it has seemed that we haven't been getting ANY eggs from,the Kahki's.  I know we had a king snake in the coop, and this morning, DH found another King snake and a Copperhead in the sheet metal pile. So, we may have had TWO snakes eating eggs.  Even so, we would have thought with ten egg layers, we would get one or two a day.

We didn't think they were molting, because they are just a year old and didn't start laying until late last year.  But just the other day, I noticed that they are all mottled looking.  It seems they WERE molting, and are now filling in with new feathers.  So now, we are hoping that we will start getting eggs again.


----------



## Mike CHS

We need to catch and clip a couple of our hens.  For whatever reason, they fly out but then get all stressed out trying to get back in. I have no idea why it's a one-way flyway to them.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, it appears the ducks didn't fly out after all. This afternoon, DH found where an animal (maybe an Armadillo?) bent the fencing wire IN, so it could get into the side yard. The ducks must have found it the other day. So, it was a piece of cake to get out again later this morning AFTER their wings were clipped.

So, DH bent the wire back and put a stake in the ground, so the wire can't be bent in again.


----------



## Baymule

Leave it to an armadillo and a bunch of ducks to make you look stupid.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Never a dull moment with animals.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Leave it to an armadillo and a bunch of ducks to make you look stupid.....


----------



## farmerjan

You need to check and see if they are laying eggs and they are being eaten, or if they are not laying.  Pick them up and check the distance between the pelvic bones.  If spread at least 3 fingers wide, they are laying.  If spread only 1 finger, not laying.  If spread 2, maybe laying, but probably not.
This way you can at least know if they were laying and the snakes were getting them.  The bones will "shrink" back towards each other when they quit laying and go into their molt; hence the 2 finger spread


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @farmerjan! I've never heard of that before.  I looked online, but didn't find much on how to do it. 

Do I put my fingers horizontal? Am I feeling for 2 bumps with a space (top to bottom) between them?

Would that work for ducks also?


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> I have no idea why it's a one-way flyway to them.


Maybe they are part guinea.


----------



## farmerjan

Hold the chicken in the palm of your hand with one or two fingers of that hand between its legs so it cannot get away. So that the head is towards your body.  In other words, slide your hand under the bird with the breast towards your wrist and it's butt towards the end of your fingers.  This way you can tuck it's head under your arm so to speak.  With your other hand you take your fingers like you were going to spread the feathers to look at it's butt.  You will feel the 2 pelvic bones on each SIDE of the "hole" where they do their manure and lay the egg.  If they are very close together then it is not laying.  If there is a good amount of space between them then she is laying.  That is what I meant by 3 fingers.  A full size hen you can put 3 fingers between the bones,  reaching down from top to bottom.

{ lll }    { } equals the pelvic bone on each side.  lll equals 3 fingers inbetween .  I don't know how to "draw it" on the computer.  I am not electronic/computer literate.... Does this make more sense?   Fingers are vertical, bones are on each side of the butt hole.....


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @farmerjan!  I'm getting ready for Farmer's Market tomorrow, so will have to wait 'till next week to try that.

Taking a break, to get my arthritic ankle in the air, so thought I would post a darling shot, that I got, this morning, of Falina & Hope on the milk stand.


----------



## Bruce

Won't have any problem getting Hope up there when she is in milk!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Won't have any problem getting Hope up there when she is in milk!


ABSOLUTELY!!!  I'm planning to keep Hope and sell Faith.  But, in all fairness, Faith did get up, on the stand, with Mom, before Hope did. They are both going to be excellent dairy goats!


----------



## Baymule

That is a precious picture.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yesterday, we made another addition to our herd!!! Goat math at its finest!!!  It’s been in the works for a while, but I didn’t want to say anything until we actually did it!

We bought a beautiful Myotonic buckling!  He is registered and is only two weeks older than our two little girls.  But, I have carried him, and he is definitely heavier!!!!!  In the next day or two I will get him on the scale in the barn.

I was looking at a beautiful 5 year old black, long haired, polled Myotonic buck, that someone had told me about.  I actually had sent a payment check in the mail. Then I remembered that I had forgotten to ask if the herd had been checked for CAE, CL and Johnes. So, I called the owner and was shocked when he said No, and since a positive isn’t necessary positive and a negative isn’t necessarily negative and can change if retested, he wouldn’t be testing.

And by the way, I’m sure you would take good care of him, but since you don’t trust my herd, and if he did test positive I wouldn’t give a refund or take him back, I don’t think I want to sell him to you.  So, he sent my check back, and the sale was off.  I’m sure, since it is a closed herd and they have been doing myotonic goats for 20 years, with none of these diseases, it would have been fine. But, in the end, I’m fine with not getting this buck.

It turned out, I was then referred to another polled, myotonic buckling, from a clean tested herd, with great blood lines.  His eyes are brown, his name is DannyBoy, and he is just beautiful.

I have some photos, but I’m on my iPad and the pics are on my android phone. So, I will have to post photos later.  They were taken in the evening, so are a bit grainy. Of course, I will be taking lots of pics in the next few days, and will be sure to post them.


----------



## Devonviolet

Here he is shortly after we brought him home yesterday evening.  Its hard to see his eyes. One might think they are in the tan stripe going down his face. But actually they are in the black area on the side.




Here he is in the side yard, shortly after we let him out, to roam, this evening.  I clipped a rope to his collar, so we could step on it, to be able to easily pick him up, to put him in the hoop hut, for the night. It really does make things a lot easier.




Rosemary was fascinated by him, and couldn’t wait to give him a sniff.




Falina and the girls were also very interested.




After a while, though, Falina started a bit of through the fence head butting, and it was so cool to see both Violet and Deo run interference, so she couldn’t get at him. In the following photo, Deo had stepped in front of Falina and was pushing her back with his head.




Here, DannyBoy had been put away, in the hoop hut, for the night.  We pushed a few Oak leaf branches through the wire, and he was enjoying a bedtime snack.



As you can see, the photo quality isn’t all that good, as it was almost dark, so the flash went off, and focused on the wire, instead of DannyBoy. Tomorrow, we will be putting some fencing around the front of the hoop hut, to give him a bit of room to roam in the sunlight, so I’m sure I will get better pics in the morning.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations!! He looks very sharp!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

He sure is very Nice looking with plenty of colors. Just out of curiosity why did ya go with a myotonic?.....


----------



## Baymule

I am so glad that you got the Mytonic buck that you have been wanting! He is a nice looking buck, colored like eye candy and ought to produce some nice babies!

@CntryBoy777 she wanted a meat goat buck to breed to her does. She has the number of does that she wants, so kids will go to the freezer. Since dairy animals are not the most muscled up, meatiest animals, she got a meat buck to breed for bigger, meatier kids.


----------



## Devonviolet

X2 . . . What she said!    With one addition . . . from what I've heard, dairy/Myotonic cross does sell easily, for the reason @Baymule gave.


----------



## Devonviolet

Here are some better pics of our newest goat, DannyBoy:




Here he is in his favorite corner of the hoop hut




Before I go too far, I want to clarify something here.  DannyBoy is two months old, and the breeder weaned him at two months, to sell him. While it’s not something that will permanently harm the baby goat, I personally don’t think you should wean until three months. So, I decided to try to get DannyBoy to take a bottle for the next month.  This will have two pluses:  1.  He will get the added nutrition for another month, and 2. He will get used to human contact, which he didn’t get much of at his first home.  This will, hopefully help him to be a friendly goat, that is easy to work with.

So, after I got the girls fed this morning, I took the left over milk, in the house and put it in a bottle, with a Prichard nipple. I took it out and got DannyBoy and took him to the barn, so I could weigh him . . . 22.0 pounds.  I was a bit surprised, because I thought he weighed more.  I also weighed Faith this morning. The girls are one month, ten days old today. So, not quite 1-1/2 months old.  I thought, since he was older and a meat goat, he would weigh more than them. Faith was 24.5 pounds and Hope was 24 pounds. 

Then I took him and sat on my milking chair.  At first I just sat and held him. He seemed to really enjoy that.  Then, I tried to give him some milk with the bottle.  He would have nothing of that!  So we waited and tried again.  Eventually, I was able to get the nipple in his mouth and he started sucking.  He would suck for a while and let go. I would wait and try again. After a little struggle, we got the nipple in his mouth and he sucked some more.  All totaled, I think he got about 3/4 of a cup. Which I didn’t think was too bad, for a first try.

I have an early meeting tonight, so won’t have a lot of time for working with him. But, I think in the morning, I might try putting him on Falina, after the twins are finished.  She usually has some milk left in her, which I milk out.  Hopefully, she will let him go ahead and nurse on her.  We shall see.  If not, I will take a bottle out, and try giving him milk from a bottle again.

BTW, I was very happy to see that DannyBoy was totally relaxed laying in my lap.  At one point, he even closed his eyes.  So, it seems he is going to be a sweet, loving guy.

After he was finished, I took him back out into the yard, and let him wander. Most of the time, he spent walking next to or lying by the fence between the side yard and the goat yard.  Of course, the animals in the goat yard were all very interested in checking him out - especially Falina.  Although, eventually she would lower her head, like she wanted to head butt him.  At that point, both Violet and Deo would merely walk between Falina and the fence. I am SO proud of our dogs!  They really do a great job!

So, here is Falina checking out DannyBoy




And here are Violet and Deo taking up position, so Falina can’t hurt DannyBoy








Again this morning, I left the rope hooked on his collar, so it would be easy to catch him, by just stepping on the end of the rope.  Works like a charm!!!  After he wandered around, in the yard, for a while, I picked up the rope and held it while I let him wander where he willed.  He wasn’t crazy about it, but I want him to get used to walking on a lead.  The first evening we had him here, I had a leash on him, and he totally panicked, choking and gasping for air.  I want him to get comfortable with a lead, so if I need to lead him somewhere, it doesn’t turn into a struggle every time.

After DannyBoy was back in the hoop hut, I got some cute shots of the other goats.  Here are best buds Rosemary and Angelica relaxing just inside the dog kennel




 And here is Hope chilling on one of the tree stumps


----------



## Mini Horses

I like him -- a lot.   The color is a bonus.  

There are several young bucks that will be having a GREAT time this Fall !    I went with a full dairy this time as I want to cross dairy/dairy right now.  Next will be a Boer for me -- same deal, just increase carcass size for meat use/sales.   I have primarily full sized does, so Boer will be fine with kid size. Boys:  I have a mature Nubian, young FB Saanen....I love my goats.

YEP -- goat math!


----------



## Mike CHS

A little trivia about our area.  We don't have goats but one of our favorite events is the Goats, Music and More Festival in October.

"The festival that began in honor of those famous fainting goats of Marshall County returns for its 16th year at Rock Creek Park in Lewisburg, TN and this year’s lineup of goat shows, musical entertainment and activities for the whole family promises to draw crowds from all across the nation and beyond."


----------



## Devonviolet

I've been thinking about what I said earlier, about letting Danny Boy nurse off Falina.  I must have been tired from the grueling weekend we had. That was a bad idea, because we need to quarantine him for a month.

He will be staying in the hoop hut at night, and we were planning to put up a small paddock, for him to have outside time. Its going to have an alley way, that is a mower's width, away from the goat yard, so there won't be any more sniffing each other until the one month quarantine is over.

That is going to have to wait now, because the farmer, that uses the field next to us, is deep plowing the field. We haven't had rain for a while, so it is dry & dusty and all that dust is blowing our way. I really don't want to be breathing it while we are working.

Tomorrow we are going to an all day farm meeting, sponsored by our local farmers market. So, it looks like now we won't get the fencing done until Wednesday.


----------



## Mike CHS

Based on what you two have gotten done in the last few weeks you are due for a break anyway.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> Based on what you two have gotten done in the last few weeks you are due for a break anyway.


Boy, you've got THAT right!  We are both exhausted!  I usually go to bed around midnight.  Its 9:43 PM and I already have my PJs. When I finish here, I'm brushing my teeth and going to bed!


----------



## Baymule

Nothing like hard work to make you sleep good. Throw in some heat and humidity and you get utter exhaustion. I tell my husband, "I'm done." We stagger to the house, shower, crap out in our recliners and supper will be leftovers.


----------



## Mini Horses

AND -- I hate to even mention this -- the older we get, the harder we have it.      Yeah, I work still  (planning to change that within a year) and some days I come home, in the front door, pet the dog & let her out, change clothes and go out the back door for chores.    When I come in, it's all over as far as getting much else done.    

Work for a check can be a half day -- but this is busy season and often it's 10 hr days.  Last just a few months.  Then real slack.   All good....while I can still do it I will. 

Thankfully my health is great and no issues with back, knees, feet, etc.   Do feel a little  arthritis in the knuckles but, mostly just stiff not pain.     Then we may go to sleep but don't always stay asleep long enough!

But ya got keep on getting it.      And we do.


----------



## Devonviolet

Today was another work day around the farm!

After we fed the animals, milked Falina, and spent some time holding little DannyBoy, it was time to start building the fence around the hoop hut, so DannyBoy could have some outside time.

First DH pulled out T-posts, in the fencing that was on the back side of the original goat yard.  There were two pieces (25’ and 30’) of used woven wire fencing that he was  able to salvage, to use on the new paddock for DannyBoy.

Once that was laid out and flattened, we started putting in T-posts.  The beauty of buying a pallet of T-posts three years ago, is that whenever we need a bunch of T-posts, for a project, we don’t have to stop and drive to Tractor Supply, to buy them.  However, today, we didn’t need to take them from the pallet. We had just the right number of posts, for our project, from the fencing DH pulled out in the goat pen.  Our T-post puller sure did come in handy today.  

So, we decided where we were going to put the posts and I started pounding posts. THAT IS HARD WORK!!!  We placed the corners and got started stretching wire.  As we went along, we realized that since the wire was sort of mishappened, we needed some additional posts, for support. We didn’t want to cut the wire, so we ended up moving the wire gap from where we originally planned to put it, on the side closest to the feed shed, to the end, where the 2 pieces of wire naturally came together.

Once we had it all attached to the posts, I had to go into the pen, and chase chickens and ducks out.  One of the chickens just wouldn’t cooperate, so I had to chase her around the pen three times, and push the wire gap way back, to finally get her out. 

Once she was out I could let DannyBoy out.  He didn’t think twice before going through the door!  And he hasn’t gone back in since.  He loves being outside.  












Here is the wire gap;




While we were working, I noticed that Deo had gone to the hole he dug by the corner of the goat shed.  I heard him making puffing noises and realized he was laying with his head in the hole.




A while back, I mentioned that the Khaki Campbells weren’t laying, and then I realized their feathers were mottled, meaning that they had lost their original feathers and their new feathers were darker. So, @CntryBoy777,  is this what your Khakis look like after they molt?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yes DV that's what they look like in their eclipse phase, as the feathers age they will get a little lighter, and when they molt again they will go back to their light phase.....
I'm really glad ya posted some pics for me....I'm missing my little ones emensely and I needed a "fix".....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'm really glad ya posted some pics for me....I'm missing my little ones emensely and I needed a "fix".....


Oh, CntryBoy!!! I’m sorry!  I didn’t know you don’t have your Khakis anymore!!!  When did that happen?  I hate that I don’t have a lot of time, to check out everyone’s journals!  I know I am missing so much!!!  Please forgive me, for not knowing that!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, it has been a couple of wks now that we gave the ducks and chickens away....the goats will be going this week or next week....we are having to move since my sister took us to court and had us evicted off the property.....


----------



## Devonviolet

OH NO!!!!!    Oh CntryBoy!  I am SO sorry!!!  What a bummer!!!  Families can be a pain in the rear some times!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> we are having to move since my sister took us to court and had us evicted off the property.....


Again, I'm so sorry you are having to move!

Not to be bossy, or anything . . . But, I can't help but wonder if this wouldn't be the PERFECT time for you two to move to North Texas?  I think I can speak for @Latestarter and @Baymule, when I say we would LOVE to have y'all for neighbors!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks!!....but not very likely...we are going to look to get closer to our 2 daughters....my health is declining and it would be better for Joyce to be closer to them, when that time does come...the stress is really wearing on me and just hope to hold it together thru all this mess.


----------



## Bruce

We hope you hold together as well!!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't know how much importance can be put on a bunch of internet friends or what they are worth but I hope you know you have a bunch of them.


----------



## Devonviolet

YES!  I will be praying for strength & renewed health!


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I don't know how much importance can be put on a bunch of internet friends or what they are worth but I hope you know you have a bunch of them.


Well said. X2


----------



## Mini Horses

I will add my voice to those prayers and for a comfortable housing location that will allow a few animals for you to enjoy.

Venture to say a BUNCH of internet friends will join with us!

I am so very sorry for the sister  and her lack of decency but, feel strongly this will end well for you -- peaceful and fresh.  You are both in my thoughts.


----------



## Devonviolet

Now that we have a paddock for DannyBoy, I want to spend time, with him, when we are out feeding them twice a day.

So, this evening, when I was finished with Falina and the twins, I put a chair in the pen & sat with him. DH brought some fresh oak leaves to feed to him. He loved it!





This one made me smile!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have a few things in the works right now that we are waiting to here back from...so, I've been fairly silent on the updates of such....but, depending on the outcomes of things there may be further discussions with y'all here...well, on my thread. I am almost at my wits end and many here have much more experience and expertise that could be of great help....also, if there is a lottery winner out there that trusts us to pay them Back...with interest of course!!....You all really do matter to me, and @Mike CHS I feel the same way about all of ya, too!!....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

You’ve been in my prayers @CntryBoy777 but you already knew that. 

I’m excited that you are enjoying your Danny Boy @Devonviolet. He is really cute. That pic of his ears should be submitted for POW.


----------



## Mini Horses

He has a handsome face, DannyBoy.  Looks like he is wearing a hood and brown boots.


----------



## Latestarter

Looking fwd to meeting the new lad this coming Sunday when I visit with DV and her DH.


----------



## Devonviolet

It's been a while since I posted. We signed up to do Farmer's Market this year. Since we don't have our garden in yet, I''ve been busy doing some baking, selling eggs, making jelly and now arthritis lotion and spray deodorant, with essential oils.  

I've also been busy planting seedlings, from my seed flats, on into dirt filled cups, so they survive, until I can get them in the ground.

We have also started making a lasagna garden - multiple layers: feed sacks, compost, hay, grass, compost, hay and soil mixed with compost. Once the plants are in, we will put more grass clippings for mulch and added nitrogen.

This is the first row. The space to the left is a galvanized water trough, that has quite a few holes, which we filled & planted purple asparagus in, temporarily, until we have a permanent place to put it.



When he started it, DH didn't know I want a path, with feed sacks & wood chips, between the rows, to prevent Bermuda grass from growing up into the garden.  So, before we start the next row, we will tuck feed sacks under the first set of sacks & then spread wood chips on that.

We have another area, on the street side of the house, that we want to cut down, to allow use for growing squashes, corn, etc. - veggies that spread out. But, it has quite a few trees, that block the light.

So, this afternoon we went out to cut a few trees down.  I cut down the 1st without a hitch . . . except that the chainsaw wouldn't start when we finished picking up branches. We did all the standard troubleshooting. We were ready to give up, but decided to try one more time . . . and it started!!!

We tied a big rope about 15 feet up, to pull the tree where we wanted it. The problem was that the top of the tree was bent toward the road, and when it started going down into the the three big trees in its path, which left it standing with the cut end in the dirt. We tried several ways to pull it over, but it wouldn't budge. So, we put the 100 foot rope around the trunk, about 20 feet up, backed the truck up and tied the rope to the trailer hitch.

It took several pulls, turning closer to the house. A couple times the back end of the truck slid in the grass & swung back & forth. But, we could see that the top of the 50 ft. tree was finally starting to move. So, I punched the gas one more time and down it came!!! WooooHooooo!!!!  But not before the cut end of the trunk was dragged about 10 feet in the dirt!



That was such a thrill to see the tree come down in the driver's side mirror!!!    I was just a whooping & a hollering!  



If you look closely, you can see the tree stump by the fence and the drag mark. The trunk on the left is what was left of the 1st tree that I cut down, after we cut off all the branches.

This shot shows the tire tracks in the grass, from pulling on the tree.




Here is the pile of branches, from cutting down both trees.




And here is our Maine Coon Mix, nibbling on grass when we were all finished. The pile will have to wait until tomorrow morning.




We were exhausted after cutting down 2 trees in 2 hours,   and it looked (and sounded) like we had a big storm headed our way!

Turned out, as usual (in the hot draught of summer) the storm pretty much fizzled out & went around us!


----------



## Bruce

I "Liked" everything but the teaser storm


----------



## Devonviolet

One of the other things we have been doing is collecting Queen Anne's Lace flowers and Elder (berry) flowers. I have made syrup from both of those, and sealed it in 1/2 gallon jars.




This is the syrup from the queen Anne's Lace flowers. I was surprised, when it turned out so pink, because the flowers are white

Eventually, when I have more time, I will make jelly from the syrup.









The top picture shows the field where we picked the Queen Anne's Lace.  When we got home, I started itching, so I took a very hot shower, hoping that, if it was chiggers, they would fall off.

Well, it didn't work.   I ended up with more than 150 chigger bites!  I counted at least 60 bites on each leg, plus many more on my arms & torso. 

The itching was pure torture!!! It had me in tears multiple times. Eventually, I made some lotion with anti-inflammatory essential oils, that stopped the itching instantly!  What a relief!!!  I did have to repeat it every few hours, but with the lotion, the torture ended.


----------



## Baymule

That's great on getting those trees down. It took a little extra yanking on that one tree, but y'all did it! You need the extra sunlight on that part of the yard. 

Your Queen Anne's Lace syrup turned out beautiful. What a pretty color.  Who knew?

Are you getting rain now? I have been watching a storm up your way that looked like it was dropping a lot of rain, but you say it fizzled out. Boo. I keep watching the radar, but it just ain't reaching us. Phooey. There are places here where you can get stuck in the DRY sand.


----------



## Latestarter

The storm was still full force when it passed over me. Had about an hour heavy down pour, lots of lightning and thunder. No hail though, so good news there.  DV, you should take those limbs and drag them into the goat yard for the goats. They'll strip those leaves off clean in no time at all! Free feed!


----------



## Baymule

Latestarter said:


> The storm was still full force when it passed over me. Had about an hour heavy down pour, lots of lightning and thunder. No hail though, so good news there.  DV, you should take those limbs and drag them into the goat yard for the goats. They'll strip those leaves off clean in no time at all! Free feed!


I'm glad that you got some rain. I can see it on the radar, but it stops right before it gets to us.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> DV, you should take those limbs and drag them into the goat yard for the goats. They'll strip those leaves off clean in no time at all! Free feed!


That’s the plan.  Now that we have the fencing in, and a burn pile behind the goat pasture, we will put them over the fence, closer to the burn pile.  

Actually, there is a tree back by the burn pile, that needs to come down, before we can burn it, or we might end up with a Roman Candle, and we aren’t liking the prospects of that!!!  And since we haven’t had much rain lately, it may be a while before we do a burn pile. So, it may be a while before those branches get burned.


----------



## Devonviolet

We did get some rain, but I doubt it was even 0.10”.  We continued to get thunder, and wind, through feeding the animals. And there was one big lightening bold, that went to the ground, just before dark.


----------



## Latestarter

Checked the gauge and I had 1.5" in it. I'll take it with thanks!


----------



## Devonviolet

Good for you!  I know you could use it to keep those pastures green!


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> Good for you!  I know you could use it to keep those pastures green!


It just means he'll have to mow again..


----------



## Ridgetop

Greybeard - So pessimistic!  LOL  Better to cut than no graze or fires.  

We could use that rain here in so Cal.  We have had to cut some of the firebreaks with our sheep penned (breeding and predator load) but we will be turning them out soon during the day.  They will eat the cut grass like hay others=wise we have to rake and dispose of the cuttings! I figure the dogs can handle protection during the day as long as we pen up at night again.  Once we have our 3rd LGD working (2 years since puppy not even born yet) we can try leaving sheep out at night again.  Probably not with their lambs though.


----------



## Ridgetop

That syrup is so pretty - what is the flavor like?  I love the idea that you can use wild stuff some people consider weeds to make stuff.  I love gathering free stuff for jam and jelly - I did blackberries and mulberries last year at my aunt's old farm in Yelm WA.  What do your elderberries taste like?  I picked a lot of elderberries to try to use for jelly 2 years ago but they were very bitter with an odd flavor - maybe combined with some other fruit they would be better.  I never thought of using the flowers for a syrup.  I have heard of making elderberry wine.


----------



## Mini Horses

Happy the Farmer Market thing is working for you  -- but, do try to pop on and say all is "OK" --  -- then we don't worry it is not.    Was wondering "where you were".

Ahhh,  trees coming down always a concern.   Seems there is always "one" that won't cooperate.   I've had to rope & pull a few when daughter is cutting for winter wood.  On one I hooked to the trunk and pulled sideways, then the top flopped off & the tree fell.   Actually, it was because we could not get through to hook up any other way -- not genius on my part  

Do you just cut the flower pod on those Queen Anne & simmer in water?  Taste?  Any other use?  Those grow here everywhere, I cut them when mowing.

How are your elderberry bushes?    Found a place not far with potted ones, bearing, for sale.  This year I want to locate and expand my wild Beauty Berries. 

Like your lasagna garden.  I know how well that Bermuda grows and expands it's territory!   It is great for summer pastures.....some of mine is so thick I can't find the soil until it is dormant.    In fact, it is a chore to mow where the animals have fertilized it.  Can't let it get too high or I have to use the bushhog.  Mine is mostly a variety grown for hay, so it will get higher than many varieties seen in yards.   Free seed from hay I fed.  Nice.


----------



## Devonviolet

Ridgetop said:


> That syrup is so pretty - what is the flavor like? I love the idea that you can use wild stuff some people consider weeds to make stuff. I love gathering free stuff for jam and jelly


It’s hard to describe the flavor, of this syrup. Kind of mild and floral. To make safe non-acidic jellies, you have to add lemon juice, to increase acidity. So, it also has a citrusy flavor. I had about a cup and a half left, after filling the four half gallons. So it went into the fridge. Then I got a brainstorm, after working outside, in the heat.  I added Pellarginio (carbonated water) to it and it made an amazing fizzy drink!!!

Here are a couple shots of the field, where we picked all those Queen Anne’s Lace flowers









I, too, love to be able to harvest wild foods.  Years ago, at the beginning of my journey into a natural/alternative lifestyle, DH and I joined a “Weed Walk”, taught by an amazing 90 year old woman. Grace LeFever took us on a walk around her property, talking about all that can be done with with weeds, to improve our health.  At the end of the walk, she took the weeds, that she collected and made a yummy green drink.



Mini Horses said:


> Happy the Farmer Market thing is working for you  -- but, do try to pop on and say all is "OK" --  -- then we don't worry it is not.    Was wondering "where you were".
> 
> Do you just cut the flower pod on those Queen Anne & simmer in water?  Taste?  Any other use?  Those grow here everywhere, I cut them when mowing.
> 
> How are your elderberry bushes?    Found a place not far with potted ones, bearing, for sale.  This year I want to locate and expand my wild Beauty Berries.
> 
> Like your lasagna garden.  I know how well that Bermuda grows and expands it's territory!


I’m sorry to be incommunicado for so long.  After multiple long days, i was too tired to even think of getting on BYH.  Other times, I took photos to post, and then fell asleep in my chair, before I could start a post.

Yes, i take scissors with me, when I pick the flower heads. I slightly open the scissors, and slip them along the stem, up to the flower head and snip. It was actually fun and easy.  When we had decided we had enough, I couldn’t stop picking them on the way out of the field.  To make the syrup, I put the flower heads in water and simmer them, to make a tea.  After straining the flower heads out, I add the sugar and lemon juice and simmer for 20 minutes.

Our Elderberry bushes are full of flower heads this year.  Last year, we only got a few.  I couldn’t bring myself to pick them for Elderflower jelly.  I made syrup from those berries, as well, and canned it for future use.  Again, the flavor is mild and citusy, but different from the Queen Anne’s Lace syrup.

On our way to Sulphur Springs one day, I saw lots of Elderberry plants, with their beautiful white flower heads, along the roadside.  So, we went back the next morning.  Most of the flowers weren’t fully open, so we left those and plan to go back in August, to pick lots of berries.

Yes, the berries are bitter, and the seeds are toxic, when consumed. By cooking the berries and squeezing the juice out, you don’t eat the seeds.  The beauty of Elderberries, is their health benefit.  I cook the berries with ginger, until the berries sink. I strain the juice out and add raw, unfiltered local honey, which has multiple health benefits.

We take this syrup during flu season, because it is strongly antiviral and immune building.  If we take one tablespoon throughout the season, we pretty much stay flu free.  If we start to get a cold or are exposed to someone with the flu, we start taking one tablespoon three times a day.  This past winter, when the flu was so bad, we were exposed to people with the flu, but never got the flu.  A few times, I started getting a cold, but increased my dosing. Within three days, i started feeling better, and it never progressed into my lungs, the way it did with everyone else i know.

This is the first time i ever did the lasagna garden.  I was telling @goatgurl, how frustrated we were, trying to get rid of the Bermuda grass, when figuring out where to put a vegetable garden.  She suggested the Lasagna garden.  I had never heard of it. But after looking it up, it made sense.  We have an area, outside the chicken yard, that isn’t sprayed by the septic sprayers. So, we shall see how it works.


----------



## Ridgetop

That drink sounds amazing!  I am going to save your recipe.  I think there is wild QAL in my aunt's pasture.  On the other hand I don't want to poison the family.  LOL  I better make sure that it IS QAL before I try the recipe.  If you are doing the Farmers Market you could also probably sell the syrup with a recipe to make the Pellegrino drink.

I wonder if we have the same Elderberries.  We have Elderberry trees, small that lose their foliage in the winter.  The berries are black when ripe and the birds love them.  I think there is a green kind too.  The sheep will eat them too if they are low enough.  They keep the trees trimmed pretty high though.

So exciting when a new thing comes off successfully!


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, you want to stay away from poison parsnip. The flowers look like QAL but are yellow.


----------



## Ridgetop

Good advice!


----------



## Mike CHS

I had no idea that Queen Anne's Lace was edible.


----------



## greybeard

Ridgetop said:


> Greybeard - So pessimistic!  LOL  Better to cut than no graze or fires.



I graze, which leaves no dry cuttings. and you aren't the only one that has to deal with a National Forest all around you.  6 car lengths from my front door Sam Houston Nat Forest begins and it surrounds my place.








I am the boot shaped area, and the green around it is Nat Forest...about 160,000 acres of it.


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> I had no idea that Queen Anne's Lace was edible.



Just make sure....
(my PSA for the day)
http://www.ravensroots.com/blog/2015/6/26/poison-hemlock-id


----------



## Devonviolet

Ridgetop said:


> I wonder if we have the same Elderberries. We have Elderberry trees, small that lose their foliage in the winter. The berries are black when ripe and the birds love them. I think there is a green kind too.


They most likely are the same Elderberries. They are actually a bush, but they can get to 8 feet tall, so could be mistaken for a small tree. They do lose their leaves in Winter and the tiny berries are black.  

I wonder if the green berries you see on bushes are what is called wild Privet. It has opposing, rounding oval, smooth edge leaves, and the green berries turn red in Fall.  

Here in Texas, we have something called Yaupon. It is also called Chinese Holly. The leaves are similar size, although it has a scalloped edge & the leaves alternate on the stem. It also has red berries in the Fall. I think only the "male" plants have berries though.


----------



## Devonviolet

DH & I went out to move the leaves from the front yard to back behind the goat pasture, so we can throw them over the fence for the goats.

When we got back there, I took a look at the fenceline, that I had mowed last Spring, so we would have access to the property line, should we have the energy to clear it to run fence along the property line.      All I could see was 4 foot high Sumac!  

So, I convinced DH to go get the yard tractor, so I could mow the property line, before it got away from us, like it did last year - with 7-8' weeds!  

One thing led to another, and we had the big, ratcheting pruners and the bow saw, back there, first so we could cut back overhanging branches, that I'm tired of having to duck, to get past.

Then, we started using the bow saw, to cut down 1-2"x8' trees, so I can use the tractor to mow back more of the undergrowth.  And before anyone says to let the goats do that . . . I tried taking Falina back there, to let her have at it, and she turned around & headed back to the pasture. 

So, _while I was at it,  _I started backing the tractor into the mass of bramble and honeysuckle. One thing led to another and I managed to mow back an area about 30x10', before we both got dehydrated & exhausted, and it was time to call it a day.

So here are a few pics I took from the tractor.

















Shortly after I took these pics, DH had reached his limit, so we went in and took a shower. DH laid down & is napping.


----------



## Baymule

Another small victory. Another small patch cleared. Then trudge in the house, chug a gallon of iced tea, shower, eat, collapse. Done.


----------



## Baymule

You need to go find hay NOW. Our hay guy told us to go find hay because they normally would have made their second cutting and normally would have PLENTY of hay, but they have only made one cutting. They don't even have enough hay for their own cows. We found 30 round bales and bought them. They hauled them for us and put in their barn. We are truly blessed with such good friends. I talked to a lady today who is looking for 100 round bales and she isn't finding any. The same guy we got our 30 bales from told her that he wasn't holding hay for anyone, first come, first serve. He had people lining up for it. The same lady told me she gets hay from a guy in Pickton who rolls several thousand bales a year, he has only made one cutting, it sold out before he was done baling and he has no more to bale.

There are still lots of square bales on Craigs List at reasonable prices. Start calling right away and go get all you can as soon as you can. It is already at critical point. If you wait, the price will double, triple, and that's if you can find any.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> I am the boot shaped area, and the green around it is Nat Forest...about 160,000 acres of it.


I bet you never have problems with the neighbors being too loud at night.



Devonviolet said:


> I tried taking Falina back there, to let her have at it, and she turned around & headed back to the pasture.


"You want me to eat ALL of that????"

Too overwhelming, she was going back for a nap.


----------



## Mini Horses

I think you and the lawn tractor did a Great job!    You & DH deserve a shower & nap.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> You need to go find hay NOW.


I just talked to our hay guy the other day. He said basically the same thing about not getting much hay from his fields, and not sure how much he will get for the rest of this year.  His guy that does the baling, ended up with a small one, at the end. It is approximately 1/2 bale. The bales ended up a bit bigger than usual. So, he is charging us $40 each for the full bales and $15 for the half bale. Not bad, eh???

Last year, we used 1-1/2 of his 4x5 round bales. We still have about 1/2 bale left. So we ordered 2-1/2 of his 4-1/2 x 5 round bales.  That will give us the equivalent to 3 full bales, to last to next year, which is twice what we used in the past year. So, that should get us through until next year, when hopefully we will have enough rain, to make nice hay again.

He is going out of town until Father’s Day. So, we scheduled to pick our hay up the following Tuesday.

He had one guy try to buy all the hay he could bale, but he wouldn't do that until he talked to his regular customers.  When we talked, he promised to keep the best two (+) bales for us.  He’s a good Christian man, and has always been good to us, that way. So, I trust that he will do what he says. 

As I’m sure you know, it’s good to develop good working relationships with people.  You never know when you are going to need them!!!!


----------



## Bruce

Glad your hay guy has good morals. 

Hope you all get enough hay!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Y'all sure have been doing the work over there and glad that ya are able to get so much done in this heat.....my goats are not crazy about sumac, will eat a little and move on to other things....we have to watch Star eating too much of it because it will bloat her and have to give her baking soda to help her with it. They survey what is around them and eat the most nutrious available first, so this may explain why she didn't eat much of it.....


----------



## Devonviolet

.


CntryBoy777 said:


> Y'all sure have been doing the work over there and glad that ya are able to get so much done in this heat.....my goats are not crazy about sumac, will eat a little and move on to other things....we have to watch Star eating too much of it because it will bloat her and have to give her baking soda to help her with it. They survey what is around them and eat the most nutrious available first, so this may explain why she didn't eat much of it.....


She does sniff all the plants & takes a bite here and there. We are talking some of her favorites . . . bramble, honeysuckle & poison ivy. But then she stops, looks around & then heads for home.  

I tried again last night, out where we opened up more of the woods, and she did the same thing.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry to hear of the hay "shortage" already there.  We just got started making hay this past week.  Cut some real weedy stuff that is going to be put into grain sorghum for silage so had to get it off the field, about 5 acres.  Cut  about 6-8 acres of orchard grass that was planted last fall, that turned out nice if a little mature and then did another 10 acre field of established orchard grass.
  All hay should have been cut 2 weeks ago when we were getting all the rain after 10 straight days of no rain, temps in the 80's plus,  and drought like conditions.  It  had been real short and we were getting a little worried....then all the rain, and everything grew by "feet" instead of inches in the 2 weeks.
  We have just gotten started;  have another 10 acres of established orchard grass, then alot of just "grass hay" at the various places we rent and some are given to us.  Have people wanting the hay cut right now, and you try to tell them that you have to have at least a 4 day window to make it as dry hay....and that their place isn't the only one we cut. 
We carried over a good amount, even with it being so cold so long and the pastures/grasses were slow to grow at first.  Now everything is headed out.  Feast or Famine every year it seems like.
  We are glad to have given up/lost 2 big hay fields last year, as fertilizer has gone up, diesel to run the equipment keeps going up, and then the hauling back to the barn/feeding areas. And you get tired of having to please all these people who buy a 20 acre "estate", want the agriculture tax break, but aren't gonna sweat to make their own hay, and want the place to look like a park.  We are continually trying to do more "rotational grazing" on places where there is water and fences, but many have neither so they have to be cut.  This whole next week is calling for showers and storms every afternoon, 40 to 80%  chance for the next 5 days so no hay making.....


----------



## Devonviolet

Wow, @farmerjan!  Y’all cut a LOT of hay! And all that rain, to make the grass grow nice and tall.  But, like you said . . . “Feast or famine”. Once it rains, ya have to wait so the hay dries out before you can bale it.  If its raining for days and weeks on end, it’s kinda hard to cut and bale.

I sure wish we had enough land to do our own hay. We sure aren’t afraid to sweat a bit, to get the job done!

We went out and cut down another tree this morning.  Then, after I cut all the branches to workable lengths, we went down the line and cut all the trunks into 16” lengths, for stacking. 

After our work day out in the back pasture/woods, I’m suffering with chigger bites again.   They aren’t nearly as bad as the ones it got picking the Queen Anne’s Lace though. They are mostly around my ankles and a few on my shins.   I recently read, online, that if you take small doses of 99.9% pure Sulphur powder (in molasses or honey) daily, for a week and then every other day, for a week and then once a week, after a few weeks, the chiggers and ticks leave you alone.  I ordered some of the Sulphur and I am going to try it.  I also put some of the powder in some lotion, to put on the bites, along with some Sweet Birch Oil, and that seems to help.


----------



## Mike CHS

We had a chance to watch a group of an Amish family baling hay this morning and it was pretty awesome.  They don't like to be photographed so we didn't take any pictures but it was an awesome sight.


----------



## CntryBoy777

My Mom swore by taking B complex in preventing ticks and chiggers....she was never bothered by them after she began taking it daily....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> My Mom swore by taking B complex in preventing ticks and chiggers....she was never bothered by them after she began taking it daily....


I take a B-100 capsule every day. Have for years.  So, I’ll have to keep trying, to find something to help stop them from biting me. I have also recently read, that if you put Sulphur in a sock, and tap it on your feet and legs, that willl stop the chiggers from biting.  We have garden Sulphur, so I will have to try that.


----------



## Latestarter

It's a real problem with biting insects of all types when you're as sweet as DV is...


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> It's a real problem with biting insects of all types when you're as sweet as DV is...


   Ohhh My Gosh!  Now you’re making me blush, LS!  That is so sweet of you!


----------



## Baymule

I am glad that you got some hay nailed down. In 2011 there was a drought, over 30 days straight that the temps were 100 degrees, plus. Trees turned brown and died. We were lucky enough to find round bales for the bargain price of only EIGHTY DOLLARS. The going rate was $125 to $150. So we were pretty fortunate, but still......

We are glad that we found and bought hay. It might get real scarce this year.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I am glad that you got some hay nailed down. In 2011 there was a drought, over 30 days straight that the temps were 100 degrees, plus. Trees turned brown and died. We were lucky enough to find round bales for the bargain price of only EIGHTY DOLLARS. The going rate was $125 to $150. So we were pretty fortunate, but still......
> 
> We are glad that we found and bought hay. It might get real scarce this year.


YIKES!!!  $150 for ONE round bale! Now, that’s supply and demand at it’s finest!

Yeah, 30 straight 100 degree days is just too much!  That is enough to kill some good size trees.  We have quite a few trees, on our property, that survived the drought, but they have a lot of big dead branches up high, that come down in heavy winds. Out in our woods, we have some massive trees (we’re talking 36”+ trunks) that are totally dead and ready to come down anytime now.  Now THAT’S what you call a true “widow maker”. I’m not so sure I want to be the one to take those down or cut them apart!

I remember, when we lived in Lake Worth in 1981.  On May 1st I was out weeding my flower bed at 8:00 in the morning. It was already so hot, that it was miserable. That was the first of 100 consecutive days 100+ degrees.  We lived in an all brick house on a hill, with the back side to the West. That afternoon sun just baked the bricks and with little insulation, the house baked as well! At 11:00 at night, the back porch was 103F.     A part went out in the AC, and it took two weeks for the HVAC guy to come fix it.  With the AC running full bore, the coolest we could get the house was 87F.  The house was like an oven, but that was better than the outside temp of 100 degrees plus!


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> I take a B-100 capsule every day. Have for years.  So, I’ll have to keep trying, to find something to help stop them from biting me. I have also recently read, that if you put Sulphur in a sock, and tap it on your feet and legs, that willl stop the chiggers from biting.  We have garden Sulphur, so I will have to try that.



This does usually work to keep them off you and your clothes. We used to go thru a lot of powdered sulfur back when this area was covered in seed ticks. Didn't worry about putting it in a sock...just dipped it out of the bag by  the handful and put it all over our boots, socks, and as much as we could on our jeans and forearms. 
Of course, you smell like sulfur for a few days afterwards too but so did everyone else around here.


----------



## farmerjan

We usually make around 100 acres of hay, two cuttings normally,  and a third of the orchard grass if we can get the first cutting off early enough and we get timely rain to grow it back.  We make around 1500  round bales and 2-4,000 square bales of the orchard grass.  Realize that only about 30-40 acres of this is good orchard grass, the rest is just "grass" hay of whatever is growing on places that we have been renting or asked to cut off.  Nearly all first cutting is round baled due to the difficulty of getting it made dry, and it is often pushing the over mature stage due to the weather.  Then we make most all the pure orchard grass second cutting as square bales. Nearly all that is sold, and we are running short of enough small square bales for customers and the list of potential customers keeps growing.  The money is in the small square bales, but the cost is too with all the handling.  And no matter how good things are, we are at the mercy of the weather as you all are, and are seeing there in the south.  
We buy our alfalfa as it is more demanding on getting it made and we just cannot always get it made when it needs to be made.  1st cutting is always ready early, and can get very stemmy and we aren't in a position to chop it as haylage, but that would be ideal.  Chop first cutting then make hay for 2nd and 3rd cutting, when the stems are finer.  So we just buy it and try to concentrate on getting the orchard grass made better.  We also plant and feed sorghum/sudan grass;  we use it for 2 years in fields that we are renovating into orchard grass hay fields.  On a couple of places where we have long term leases, it pays to renovate and replant orchard grass when the existing field gets too many weeds coming up.  Rye or wheat or barley in the fall, cut off in the spring, plant sorghum/sudan grass get 2 cuttings usually, then barley or wheat again in the fall, sorghum/sudan grass in the spring, then replant with orchard grass the next fall.  Alot of money in the seed too.


----------



## Baymule

No kidding on the cost of seed! We spent $800 last year on clover, rye, fescue and chicory. While the actual grazing time was short, there is a root mat under the surface that can only help our sand. And after the sheep grazed off the clover, we mowed, now there is a LOT of humus on top of the soil. The Bermuda and Bahia we sprigged last year is trying to grow. We have watered it and really need rain for our pitiful patches to grow. 

DV we had those huge dead trees here too. We hired someone to take them down. They were too dangerous for us to tackle. 

@farmerjan on a good year it is not unusual to get 4 cuttings of hay from a good field. 3 is the normal yield. A lot of the square balers around here have gone to the accumulators because it is so hard to find anyone to pick up and stack the square bales in the barn. Those accumulators are the bees knees!


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> YIKES!!! $150 for ONE round bale! Now, that’s supply and demand at it’s finest!


I watched 18 wheeler loads of Louisiana Rice Straw round bales come thru here the same year and 2010 as well. Sold for $65+ a bale...virtually zero nutritional value and you had to spray them down with molasses to get cows to eat it and supplement heavily but it kept them alive. I fed a lot of range meal and cubes that year but didn't have to sell off any stock. 

In late summer 2011, Texas and Oklahoma craigslist was full of ads for full loads of hay at $85/bale + shipping..all with ph#s from as far away as Tenn, Ky, and Ill. 

I know a rancher West of Houston that was running a big herd of Brangus and he had a barn full of bahia hay from 2009/2010 and he opted to sell it all and feed his herd rice straw...he made $$ out the ying yang on it. 

Heat is one thing...the lack of rain is another altogether. Most of Texas and Ok, had already been in drought for 3-5 years leading up to 2011. In July 2011, I arranged (paid) for 3 of my 4 kids & their families to spend 8 days here at the farm..came from Eastern Tenn. I was hoping some of them would choose to move here and take the place over, but we chose the hottest driest year on record and they were all absolutely miserable and spent most of their time over at Lake Livingston or sequestered indoors in the A/C.  They dripped sweat the whole time they were here. 

Drought here broke Jan 2012 with a moderate little flood of my river, but the same year, the drought moved up into the plains and lower midwest. The next year, it hit the South East states. All this, equaled the biggest selloff of cattle in the industry's history, which resulted in the smallest nationwide breeding cow herd in 6 decades. In 2014-2015, live cattle were  selling for $2.50-$3 and up per lb at auction. Retail prices reflected this. I sold a cull bull (impotent) during this period, told the sale barn he was to go straight to kill pen, and he brought me nearly $1500. He wouldn't bring 1/2 that today. 

August and Sept 2011, I built the dock on my pond start to finish and never got my feet wet or muddy. I dug the holes for the pilings with a had post hole digger and cemented them in place. The Jan 2012 drought breaker did this and the water has never since got low enough to expose the pilings the dock sits on:



 
Between the main beams and bottom, there is 6' of posts under the beams the planks are screwed to.


----------



## Mike CHS

One of the biggest hay farmers around us uses the accumulator equipment.  I literally had to pull over and watch that two man crew do the work of a crew of 10 in about 1/10th the amount of time.  I couldn't see their storage barn or I would have watched that also.  I have since met the farmer and he called me over when they were stacking it in the barn.  That was also a one man operation that anyone who has stacked hay would really appreciate seeing.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> One of the biggest hay farmers around us uses the accumulator equipment.  I literally had to pull over and watch that two man crew do the work of a crew of 10 in about 1/10th the amount of time.  I couldn't see their storage barn or I would have watched that also.  I have since met the farmer and he called me over when they were stacking it in the barn.  That was also a one man operation that anyone who has stacked hay would really appreciate seeing.


That accumulator is an amazing piece of equipment.  I'm sure it costs a pretty penny. But then, look at all the man hour$ it $ave$.


----------



## farmerjan

We are also looking at some different accumulator types as we cannot get the manpower to help us much anymore.  The problem we may run into is having the head clearance to be able to move it into the barn to "stack it" as it stands up.  We have a kicker on the baler that kicks it into the wagon, but by leaving them "willy nilly" just thrown in, they will lose shape and you cannot get as many in a wagon.  It does save on the having to pull them off the chamber on the baler though.  And we often will take it from the wagon, directly onto the flat bed gooseneck trailer that we use to deliver it with. 

I don't know exactly what we are going to do this summer.  I can run the tractor and square bale as my son rides the wagon to stack, but I really hate it because;  "mom, you need to do this and don't do that" as I am running it.  Well, we will see.  But I do think that some sort of mechanical gatherer is in order.  Yet another big outlay that will take awhile to pay for and sometimes you wonder is is worth it.  And realize that it is only used for a couple of months of the year and then has to stored inside or it goes all to pieces if left out in the weather...


----------



## Bruce

I've seen some videos of hay accumulators. They leave a neat package of bales then another machine picks them all up and places them on a trailer as a unit. No human hands touched the bales. Of course they didn't show what happens when you get it to a storage location.



Latestarter said:


> It's a real problem with biting insects of all types when you're as sweet as DV is...


suck up!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> suck up!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, I cut down two more trees today. MAAAN, that is hard work!!!  I was exhausted after we trimmed branches, cut the trunk into 16” chunks, and stacked the leaves and branches. We had to cut down a tree, that was outside the property line (in the drainage ditch between the fence and the road.  We were going to leave it, but then when we were assessing the big tree inside the fence, we realized the tree outside the fence would have blocked a big branch from going gown, after I cut it.  So, I felled it into the road and we hustled to cut it up and get it off the road, before any vehicles came by.  We did have to let a truck go by, before making the cut.

That’s a total of five trees so far.  We’ve decided to leave the bulk of the waste (except for leaves we give to the goats), from the trees, in a pile, and once the trees are all cut down, we will do a burn pile. 

Three good reasons to do that:  we can use the ashes in the garden, we can burn the trunks and branches, rather than haul it all to the back of the pasture, where we have another huge burn pile, and finally, we have a hose right there, In case the fire gets out of control. The whole area is mostly dirt, save a few weeds and tree seedlings. So we shouldn’t have a problem with a fire getting out of control.

We have had a broody chicken setting on 11 duck eggs.  We were SOO looking forward to having little ducklings running around!  

Then, the other day, DH lifted the hen, to check the eggs, and there were only 10 eggs.     There wasn’t a hint of egg or shell. So, it was a puzzle, as to what happened to the missing egg.

Then, this evening, when he was feeding the ducks and chickens, he found an egg in the pen, outside the hoopster (hut).  Closer inspection revealed an area, at the end of the egg, that had been pecked in.  DH suspected the hen had done it, or maybe it was a snake? No, the snake would have taken the whole egg.  So, he took the egg away.  When he came back, he saw the hen rolling an egg out of the hoopster and start pecking it!!!!!      So, he took all the eggs away and put them in the compost pile, that we have behind a fence, so the birds don’t spread it all over, before we can get it to compost. 

So, we are both really disappointed!!!    We are talking about saving up a dozen Muscovy eggs, and putting one of the Muscovy hens in the hoopster with them.  Maybe we can still have ducklings yet.


----------



## Latestarter

I would have removed (permanently) the hen I found stealing and eating eggs.


----------



## Bruce

Sorry about the duck eggs, I wonder why she would do that.



Devonviolet said:


> We had to cut down a tree, that was outside the property line


Um, you are allowed to cut trees on someone else's property?


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, I cut down two more trees today. MAAAN, that is hard work!!!  I was exhausted after we trimmed branches, cut the trunk into 16” chunks, and stacked the leaves and branches. We had to cut down a tree, that was outside the property line (in the drainage ditch between the fence and the road.  We were going to leave it, but then when we were assessing the big tree inside the fence, we realized the tree outside the fence would have blocked a big branch from going gown, after I cut it.  So, I felled it into the road and we hustled to cut it up and get it off the road, before any vehicles came by.  We did have to let a truck go by, before making the cut.

That’s a total of five trees so far.  We’ve decided to leave the bulk of the waste (except for leaves we give to the goats), from the trees, in a pile, and once the trees are all cut down, we will do a burn pile. 

Three good reasons to do that:  we can use the ashes in the garden, we can burn the trunks and branches, rather than haul it all to the back of the pasture, where we have another huge burn pile, and finally, we have a hose right there, In case the fire gets out of control. The whole area is mostly dirt, save a few weeds and tree seedlings. So we shouldn’t have a problem with a fire getting out of control.

We have had a broody chicken setting on 11 duck eggs.  We were SOO looking forward to having little ducklings running around!  

Then, the other day, DH lifted the hen, to check the eggs, and there were only 10 eggs.     There wasn’t a hint of egg or shell. So, it was a puzzle, as to what happened to the missing egg.

Then, this evening, when he was feeding the ducks and chickens, he found an egg in the pen, outside the hoopster (hut).  Closer inspection revealed an area, at the end of the egg, that had been pecked in.  DH suspected the hen had done it, or maybe it was a snake? No, the snake would have taken the whole egg.  So, he took the egg away.  When he came back, he saw the hen rolling an egg out of the hoopster and start pecking it!!!!!      So, he took all the eggs away and put them in the compost pile, that we have behind a fence, so the birds don’t spread it all over, before we can get it to compost. 

So, we are both really disappointed!!!    We are talking about saving up a dozen Muscovy eggs, and putting one of the Muscovy hens in the hoopster with them.  Maybe we can still have ducklings yet.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> I would have removed (permanently) the hen I found stealing and eating eggs.


Well, actually this chicken doesn’t belong to us.  When a bobcat killed 2 or our neighbor’s 3 chickens, we offered to keep her for hm.  The chicken really belongs to his son and he wants the chicken back, when he finishes building his new house and is able to build a chicken coop.

The other chickens were picking on her, so we are going to put her in the back chicken runs, so we can put one of the ducks in the pen, with the hoopster.


Bruce said:


> Sorry about the duck eggs, I wonder why she would do that.
> Our experience has been, that if a chicken or duck gets a taste of an egg, they will continue to eat them.  After all, they do taste good, and are full of nutrition.
> 
> Um, you are allowed to cut trees on someone else's property?


Well, actually the tree was technically 2 inches outside the fence, on county property. But, I don’t think they would mind if I cut a tree on the drainage ditch, especially since we are the ones who mow and maintain it.  Since we have lived here, they haven’t mowed it once. So, we took over the job.


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> We had to cut down a tree, that was outside the property line (in the drainage ditch between the fence and the road.


Are you sure it was outside the property line? Have discussed it before here at BYH...many actual surveys show property lines extending  out into the ROW easement. 

Bruce...it depends. On county roads, they rarely give a crap unless it is some kind of historical or scenic value. Also depends on the size (diameter at bole) of the tree and the species. Less than 8" in Texas has no commercial value. 

State road ROWs are different. They can get a little picky about their pines along the FM roads and bill you for the value of the tree. 

Even NFS trees, if one is causing me a problem, I can cut it down but I HAVE to either fell it into the Forest or push every bit of it back into the forest to decompose and add to the natural ecosystem. 


In any case, what no one can do without permit is to use one for personal or economic gain. Can't saw it up into lumber and use the lumber, can't cut it up to use to supplement winter heat as fire wood, and most certainly cannot sell the tree or lumber from the tree. 
If a tree began growing outside my fence, but it's girth has gotten so big it is pushing on my fence, I can cut it down, but I cannot use the wood or tree in any way for myself.


----------



## Bruce

Quite interesting Greybeard. Here a tree that is touching the property line at ground level, excluding surface roots, are "boundary line" trees and can't be touched by either party without agreement from the other.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce, I have seen an over zealous logging crew cut a line of 30 yr old pinetrees outside a property line and along the ROW of a State (FM) road and get billed for the value of the trees and threat of a fine, but for landowners, cutting an occasional problem tree..it normally is not a problem.
(I suspect the county wishes there no trees at all on their ROW, as it makes it easier to maintain and don't have to worry about getting trees and their limbs off the road when they fall............and they are always going to fall. It's what trees do.....gravity....it's everywhere.)


----------



## Devonviolet

Good points, GB.  I guess I’m okay. This was not a pine tree. It was an Elm tree, which isn’t big enough to put in the lumber mill.  We aren’t planning to use it for financial gain, and won’t be burning it for firewood.  I guess burning the wood and using the ash for our garden, some of which we will be selling at Farmer’s Market, could be construed as using it “for profit”, but I don’t think the county is going to split hairs to that extent.  At least I would hope not!


----------



## Bruce

SSS DV
Saw
Spread after burning
Shut up


----------



## Devonviolet




----------



## Wehner Homestead

X2!


----------



## farmerjan

Here, when there are trees along the road or on the property line with a ROW, the state will be thrilled if you cut it and remove it and do whatever... just don't take down power lines or drop it across a busy road.. haha...When we have large trees down, or  branches or anything, the state guys will cut it up and LEAVE the chunks for the landowner or whomever comes along and gets it.  They will chip the brush, but they don't want to bother with having to haul the "firewood" size stuff.  And there are several places that they will dump the chips, and even have put larger logs that they have had to remove, and it is like a public spot where you can just go get stuff.  They don't want to haul it all the way to the landfill.  When they were doing some major chipping, they would look for landowners closeby who wanted the chips so they could get them dumped and get back to work.  Used to put the firewood size stuff in the dump truck and go dump it at peoples houses close to where they were working until one old sorry sourpuss, who didn't have a wood burning stove,  complained about favoritism.  So now they just leave it by the side of the road or on the landowners property or take it to these "temporary" roadside "storage spots", and dump it.  Makes sense to be able to "dispose of it" close to where they are working, and get back to work...

BUT GOD FORBID WE USE COMMON SENSE.......

Alot of people use the woodburning outdoor furnaces that will take large chunks so it is a win win for everyone when there are no stupid idiots complaining....


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> SSS DV
> Saw
> Spread after burning
> Shut up



Slight variation of the other SSS...........shoot, shovel, shut up?


----------



## Bruce

Yep.


----------



## Devonviolet

This past week was another super busy, albeit less stressful week.

We started Monday morning, early, raking dog fur & clipping mats, from Deo. Every year, his winter coat turns to multiple mats, rather than slough off, like Violet's does. She had a couple small ones near both ears, but the rest of her just needed a combing with the fur rake.

After about 45 minutes of that, the goat yard looked like it had snowed and both dogs went to lie down, in the corner (to get away from me!)  

On our way into the house we picked the few ripe blueberries we had, and a nice tub of ripe blackberries.

Once in the house, I called our hay guy, about picking up round bales on Tues. He said it might rain on Tues, so it would be better to get them right away. So, we grabbed a bite to eat & headed out to hook up the trailer, and got on the road for the hour drive.

The round bales were considerably bigger than last year (about 4-1/2' and 900#). This year they were 5'3" and about 1100#).  I could sure feel the difference when driving home. I had to slow down considerably on the curves, as the trailer was really swaying. I don't remember it being that bad last year.

On our way home, we stopped at a big blueberry farm, to pick a gallon of blueberries ($15). We ended up with 7 pounds, costing $2.14/pound. They are REALLY good blueberries. We froze them in 1# bags. The only thing was, it was mid afternoon, and very hot!  

I think this week we will go back EARLY in the day & pick 2 gallons. I want to dehydrate them, for snacking and cooking over the Winter. I plan to buy more blueberry bushes, so eventually we won't need to go blueberry picking.

When we got home, we were exhausted, so I just backed the trailer in and we left the hay there. The plan is to put the round bales on pallets, make a hoop hut that we cover with
a tarp & store the hay in the shade of the trees back there.

The next day, we covered the bales, on the trailer, with a 19x10' tarp.

Tuesday, we took some time off in the morning and had to take the dogs to the Vet for their annual rabies shots.

OMG!  It was the Battle Royale!!!  The only time we take them in the back of the truck is when we go to the Vet. So, as soon they saw the leashes, they started avoiding us. They did let us put the leashe on and did walk with us, at least until we got close to the truck. What a struggle to get them in the truck!  

The thing is . . . we always leave them in the truck, and the Vet comes out to the truck. Except for the little needle stick (which they don't even react to), there isn't any pain or scary activities. So, I don't understand why it's so hard to get them in the back of the truck. 

The rest of the week was spent getting ready for Farmer's Market, early this morning.  I got a number of things made (for Farmer's Market), and also labels made, using Word processing. Not ideal, but for some reason, when I use the Avery label app, it doesn't line up when I print them.

Wednesday, Thursday & Friday I spent baking & making lotions, figuring costs & making labels.

@goatgurl asked me to take a picture of my new banner. So, I took several pics of our booth


----------



## Devonviolet

I don't know If it is my phone or BYH, but this has happened before . . . I was trying to upload the first pics & it locked up. So, I tried to cancel the pic & it posted my unfinished post. 

Anyway, I'll post this and try posting my pics in a separate post.


----------



## Devonviolet

Here goes. Hopefully I can post my pics this time.


----------



## Mike CHS

Very professional looking setting.  Hopefully you did well.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks Mike.  It’s a work in progress.  We are trying to get a garden started, and eventually, I want to also sell herbs and veggies. 

Actually, we didn’t do as well as we have in the past.  Although, several people asked if we would be there next Saturday. And several starterd to buy something, and for multiple reasons, they left without buying.  Hopefully they will be back next Saturday.

The two black, covered dishes have samples in them. I take one of each item and it it up so people can sample the food.  I sold quite a bit after they got a taste.  You can see it in their face.  They start like they aren’t sure. Then, a light comes in their eyes, and they reach for the package.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like ya did a great job to me....building clientel, means plenty of contacts....hopefully as more get familiar with your products and quality.....wor of mouth will work to your favor....


----------



## Mike CHS

One thing I saw about the Farmers Markets around us is like Fred said, they do look for a familiar face.


----------



## Mini Horses

Samples will sell!   As you see...….

The set up looks good, love the violet cloths. 

Takes a while to get know at the markets but, many people want & need such products.  Soon you will have a following.


----------



## goatgurl

it looks so good.  and patience is a virtue.  @CntryBoy777 is right, when people get to know you and your products they will return over and over.


----------



## Baymule

Your booth looks neat, professional, clean and filled with goodies. I like it and people will soon return again and again. It can only continue to get better and better!


----------



## Devonviolet

We did Farmer’s Market again yesterday, and had our best day ever . . . in terms of our sales and customers.  I was still up until the early Saturday morning hours, finishing up printing out labels, wrapping food and attaching labels. But, we are getting our routine down, as far as getting things baked and ready for sale, and packed Friday evening, so all we have to do is load boxes in the back of the truck at 6:00 Saturday morning.

I had a blast chatting with customers, and have finally figured out how to get people, who were obviously planning to walk on by, to come buy my baked goods.  

I have a vegetable dip bowl with five compartments plus the center, for dip.  I cut one of each item up and place them in a compartment. It has a dome lid, so I can put a sticker (telling what it is) over each item, and the samples are covered and protected from flies!

So, back to my story. As people walk on by, I say “Hello! I have free samples. And you don’t even have to buy anything!”   Well, 9 times out of 10, people laugh, turn and walk over to the table, to see what I have.   I then tell them, “Most of it is gluten and dairy free, but it doesn't taste like it!  A lot of gluten free is dry and tasteless, and this isn’t like that at all!“   Most people say they have tried it and don’t like most gluten free, for that reason.  So, I encourage them to taste my samples and 6 out of 10 end up buying something!    Many times they buy several.  

Then, I telll them about my goat milk lotion, natural deodorant (with Witch Hazel, glycerine and antibacterial essential oils, as well as my anti-inflammatory lotion with goat milk lotion and essential oils, that works on sore muscles, joints, fibromyalgia, restless leg and damaged nerve pain, as well as chigger, fire ant and mosquito bites. I have sample bottles of each of those as well.  One lady even sprayed the deodorant on her underarms.     I sold a lot of my lotions and sprays, as well!  

I even had customers tell me they really liked what they bought before and had come back for more, AND quite a few took my business card, so they could tell others about my products. Many people asked if we would be there next week!!! 

For a number of reasons, neither one of us can work an 8 hour job, and our social security check isn’t enough, so this is REALLY helping make ends meet until the end of the month!!!  WooHoo!!!  

I have all kinds of ideas for things I can add to our tables in the future, not to mention fruits and veggies once we get those going.  It looks like we are going to have to buy another table, to give me more display space!!! YAAAAYYYY!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's fantastic!  May the sales keep coming!!


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> That's fantastic!  May the sales keep coming!!


Thanks, FEM.  I’m hoping for the same thing.  As we increase what we offer, I’m hoping that sales will increase from that too!


----------



## Mike CHS

Having to buy another table is a problem you can smile about.  

I thought you might get more and more repeat customers for good quality products.


----------



## Bruce

Fabulous Devon!


----------



## Mini Horses

I can sure appreciate the SS cks and <$$.  LOL.   I work now but, as I've said before, plan to stop most of it in 12-18 months.  With that, I will increase from the farm income -- similar to what you are doing, farmers markets, fairs, etc. 

May be able to help you some.   Sending a PM.


----------



## farmerjan

It sounds like things are starting to go well at the farmers market.  That is really great.
  I also am looking at stopping most or all of my milk testing with the issues I have with my ankle and knees; and plan to start my SS this fall when I turn 65 instead of waiting to 66.  A couple of  "financial advisors" have said to wait as long as possible;  but one of the girls at work said her financial advisor told her to take it as soon as she wanted.  That it would take at least 7-12 years to "break even"  between the lower amount but getting it sooner.  She has been putting the whole thing to what mortgage she has left and will get it paid off in a couple more years so said it is WELL WORTH IT.  Plus, like she said, no one knows how long they are going to be here, and that she could be dead in 5 years so why not get it now.  I am also concerned about the whole solvent condition of it and that I have heard rumblings that by 2030, it will only be able to pay 70 cents on the dollar....  Who knows, but I decided to start it soon.  Am going to the SS office for an appt., in a couple weeks, as the whole medicare thing and still having insurance at work.  Medicare will probably be better, but our co. puts a decent chunk into our health savings account every month to help offset our big deductible, and I would like to get the rest of that this year.
 In fact, I am starting a thread on that so please all SS eligible and "retirees" please feel free to weigh in as I am wanting to hear others opinions before I make my final decisions.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Plus, like she said, no one knows how long they are going to be here, and that she could be dead in 5 years so why not get it now



Same thing my LATE DH said -- he began it first day he could and did not need the $$$.  Said he paid and wanted to collect.
Three years later, died of colon cancer.   

I have been on SS 10 yrs.   Started @62.   Medicare began @65 and I've never used it but, it's there.  Costs me $115. mo.  Could get a "plan" for more coverage.  Just seems less than desirable to pay more for more non use.


Will look for your new thread.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> In fact, I am starting a thread on that so please all SS eligible and "retirees" please feel free to weigh in as I am wanting to hear others opinions before I make my final decisions.


Please post the link to your thread. Breakeven is somewhere around 81 years of age if you collect as soon as you are eligible. I just hit 62 in March so I can collect starting whenever. But I'm with you on the "My employers and I paid in, I'd like to collect before they run out of capacity to make full payments" concept. Of course it is also taxable which complicates things.


----------



## Baymule

I am thrilled that you are getting repeat customers. What a sales lady you have turned out to be! Way to go!


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> Having to buy another table is a problem you can smile about.
> 
> I thought you might get more and more repeat customers for good quality products.


ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Devonviolet

I started collecting SS in 2005, at 54, when I was so sick from Lyme and Epstein Barr Virus, that I was sleeping 16 hours a day, and in my chair not doing much for the other 8. So I was forced to retire early. I finally found an Integrative physician, in 2008, who literally saved my life!  Allopathic doctors had nothing to offer me, so for 3 years I sat in my chair getting sicker.   And then, when I did find a doctor, who knew how to make me better, insurance wouldn’t pay for it, and I had to pay out of pocket.  GRRR!!!

Due to the illness, SS called it “disability”, until I was 66, when they wrote to me and told me I was no longer on disability.  It didn’t increase the pitance that they were giving me, but I guess it made them feel better.  I was told they are supposed to give up to a 3% increase every year. But, many years, I either didn’t get an increase, or they gave a 1% increase and also increased Medicare by 3%. And then there is the required Medicare advantage supplement we have to get.  In the early years, we could get it for $0 premium.  Now, while I  know it is less than others pay, DH and I both have a supplemental plan that costs $40 each, so I am actually getting $40 less than I used to get.    Thanks SS!!!  I put all that money in for all those years, and this is the return I get for my money.  Not even enough to live at poverty level, if I was single.   

So, since I can’t work a normal “job”, even though it takes most of my time and energy to pull it all together, for 4 hours on Saturday mornings, being able to make a few extra dollars REALLY helps the budget a LOT!


----------



## Baymule

I am excited for you that you "pull it all together" and am able to fulfill your dreams of living and making money on your farm. Even a little money helps. I think this might turn out to be a full time operation with your faithful customers. Might need a Plan B for when Farmer's Market runs out of season. Maybe put up a Facebook page, blog or website? Ship to people or farm pick up or meet in town for certain days/hours?


----------



## Mini Horses

I found some festivals that generally center around holidays and/or town fair days...olden days, etc.   They were one shot deals but, often annual type events.   Still get invite to some of those.  Generally a "site" fee and register in advance, etc.

Believe I looked at or googled "festivals" and found a site that listed many.  Watch for these at churches, schools, and such.
It takes some time to find and organize.


----------



## Devonviolet

I don’t have much time for getting on BYH lately.  Most of my spare time is spent on either researching for products to sell at farmers market, or making products to sell at farmers market.

The other day, I used a new recipe for making goat’s milk lotion, and it made the most amazing, thick, rich lotion!!!  So, yesterday I made a big batch of my Violet’s Lotion, which is MY version of Two Old Goats, only much better.  It has ten essential oils, where TOG has six.  I have gotten many positive comments about how effective my lotion is.

I have also gone totally gluten free.  I am the only one selling gluten free at farmers market and people are coming back for more!!! 

My latest addition (still to come) is bread made from Einkorn flour, which is made from an Ancient Grain, with only one chromosome, where modern grains have 4 or 5 chromosomes.  It is wheat, with gluten, but it seems that people with even severe gluten allergies don’t react to the gluten, because of special enzymes in the grain.  I have ordered some of this flour and will try it out.  I’m very hopeful that this will be a great addition to my gluten free lineup!!!  

Good news on the duck front.  Several months ago, we separated our Muscovy hens and one drake, to see if the girls would build a next and set some eggs for us.  For the first two months they didn’t even lay an egg.     Then, the day I was planning to put them back with the rest of the flock, we found a nest with two eggs in it.    So, we left them alone and they kept adding eggs.  At last count there were 19 eggs in the nest and one of the hens had pulled out down, was hissing and wouldn’t let us near the nest.

Of course she wouldn't put the nest IN the shelter!  She had to build it OUTSIDE the shelter!!!  Isn't she pretty?





Here is her full nest the last time she begrudgingly left the nest. Now she just fluffs up & hisses.  




She doesn’t seem to be letting the other hen near the nest. So, the other hen has started a nest of her own.  Last count it had one egg in it.   We are hoping for another full nest before she starts setting on the eggs.  

Here are the 3 ducks in the shelter in the adjacent run. They are in 2 8x16 runs with the door between open, giving them 2 shelters and a 16x16' run. They have a pool with fresh water for bathing. Living in the lap of luxury, they are. 



We cut an opening & covered it with hardware cloth, to give the birds cross ventilation, when they are in the coop on a hot day.  If you look closely, you can see Scruffy, the other drake, on the coop side of the opening. He is scheduled for freezer camp. He likes to hang around the other Muscovies. 

Okay, gotta go get busy in the kitchen!!!


----------



## Bruce

Pretty but none too bright making her nest outside the safe area 
How soon to hatch?


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> I was told they are supposed to give up to a 3% increase every year. But, many years, I either didn’t get an increase, or they gave a 1% increase and also increased Medicare by 3%. And then there is the required Medicare advantage supplement we have to get. In the early years, we could get it for $0 premium. Now, while I know it is less than others pay, DH and I both have a supplemental plan that costs $40 each, so I am actually getting $40 less than I used to get.  Thanks SS!!! I



It (the SS increase) is and always has been (or at least in  my  life) tied in to actual cost of living increases which is now chained to CPI.
From it's inception, there has never been a "supposed to give up to" any set amount annual increase. And early on, an increase only came about if and when congress brought it up for discussion, (late 50s-early 70s) during which some years, it wasn't even brought up for discussion. Being tied to CPI is a much better arrangement and the increase is automatic if CPI goes up, and even if inflation drops within months, the recipient never loses that increase. **

Most years there was an increase and some years it was pretty significant.
(2018 COLA was 2%)





**
_If inflation increases from year to year, Social Security recipients automatically get higher payments, starting in January. If inflation is negative, the payments stay unchanged.

Social Security payments increased by 5.8 percent in 2009, the largest increase in 27 years, after energy prices spiked in 2008.

But energy prices quickly dropped. For example, average gasoline prices topped $4 a gallon in the summer of 2008. But by January 2009, they had fallen below $2. Today, the national average is roughly $2.70 a gallon.

As a result, Social Security recipients got an increase in 2009 that was far larger than actual inflation. However, they won’t get another increase until inflation exceeds the level measured in 2008. The Social Security trustees project that will happen [in 2011], resulting in a small increase in benefits for 2012._


----------



## Baymule

I hope you get a nice bunch of ducklings!


----------



## Mini Horses

That hen is beautiful!!  I sure hope she hatches them out well for you.  Sounds like she's pretty "serious".


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Pretty but none too bright making her nest outside the safe area
> How soon to hatch?


Hmmm, I could have sworn I answered this.

Anyway, our little hen is quite safe.  Their run is 16x16x7’ and is totally encased with 2x4 welded wire. The walls are 6’ wire, topped with a foot of chicken wire. DH is 6’4” with his farm boots on, so we needed 7’ so he could walk comfortably.  The “roof” of the run is 2x4 welded wire.  There is also 2 feet of chicken wire around the entire bottom of the run.





We had been concerned about rat snakes taking eggs out of the nest, like they seem to do with our broody turkey hen (setting on duck eggs), in the coop.  However, the drake seems to be very protective of his girls, and so far, none of the eggs have been bothered.

Funny story about trying to keep snakes out of the nest.  DH decided to put a couple of our ceramic eggs out in the open, so if a snake came along, it would swallow the fake egg and wouldn’t be able to eat our duck eggs.  Well, we have since learned that the snakes will regurgitate a fake egg, so it wouldn’t have stopped them for very long.

The funny thing about it was . . . Every morning, our little Muscovy hen had rolled the fake eggs into her nest.   She must have thought they were hers and she was determined to get them back into the nest.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Really like how you build things!  Very neat and functional.


----------



## Devonviolet

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Really like how you build things!  Very neat and functional.


Thanks HOTR!  I try to think each project through, to make it most efficient, so I don't have to spend time rebuilding it later.

The next project I'm looking forward to, is a greenhouse, so we can do aquaponics.  That's going to have to wait 'till late Fall, though, because we have so many other projects going (like farmers market every Saturday).


----------



## goatgurl




----------



## Devonviolet

Hey, goatgurl!     To you too!


----------



## Devonviolet

A while back, we had some excitement in the hen house.

Edith (aka Edie), who goes broody every summer, was making a commotion in the coop, where she is sitting on two duck eggs.  The dogs heard her, and started barking up a storm.

DH went out to see what the commotion was all about and called me, to let me know we had a rat snake in the coop.  I went out, to see if I could help. But, Edie had it under control. She had the 7 foot snake by the mouth and was shaking it about. Occasionally, she would fly up, about half a foot, and swing the snake about.








Eventually (after about 20 minutes of this), DH helped her out, by pounding its head with a hoe.  He then flipped it out of the coop, into the chicken yard.  Of course Edie followed him out and tried to get the snake away from him.  He let her have it for a few more minutes, and then flipped it over the six foot fence.  She was not happy!!!

A litttle while later, DH had gone to the feed shed, to get some chicken scratch to toss to the birds.  Edie followed him into the  feed shed and attacked his legs.  He wears tall farm boots, so she didn’t hurt him, but he definitely got the message . . . “You took my snake away from me!!!!!” 

Then at feeding time, DH was in the back run, feeding the Muscovies.  Hen 1 had gotten off her nest and he could see that she had a lot fewer eggs.  He counted and she was down to 9 eggs, from 19 eggs.   Apparently, that rat snake had visited her nest before he went into the coop to try to get Edie’s eggs.

Hen 2 had started laying eggs, in a different nest, few days before that. Those eggs were fine.

It’s been 10 days since the snake got eggs out of nest 1.  Hen 1 got off her nest last night, and she still has 9 eggs.

Hen 2 is now sitting on her nest, which has 11 eggs, so we have a total of 20 eggs being set on by our two Muscovy hens.     For enquiring minds, that want to know, if I calculated correctly, the eggs on nest 1 should hatch somewhere around August 18th.  If hen 2 is truly setting on her nest now, eggs on nest 2 should be hatching sometime around September 6th.

DH has been working on the wiring in the barn, so we can do heat lamps and ceiling fans, in the stalls, for ducklings and chicks.  He finally finished it late yesterday afternoon.  He was too tired to do any more yesterday. So, tonight (after dark) we will move the Muscovies and the nests to one of the stalls, so we don’t lose anymore eggs and also so the ducklings are safe when they hatch.

I also ordered chicks and Guinea keets, which we plan to put in the other 8x8’ stall.  The Guineas are due to arrive today, and the chicks are due to arrive next Wed.  So, we will be overrun by chicks and ducklings.

This time, I ordered roosters, so in the future, hopefully we will have some broody hens, and I will just let the hens hatch their eggs


----------



## Baymule

Go Edith! What a champion! Chickens and ducks just sit there like dummies and let snakes eat up their eggs and babies. Maybe we all should have a broody turkey!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow - note to self....Don't mess with a broody turkey!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like there are wonderful little peepers in your future....ya should enjoy watching those guineas.....


----------



## Mini Horses

I've always liked Edith and now -- WOWSER!  What a bird!  Only Thanksgiving she'd have at my table would be in a seat next to me.        I'd almost buy a couple just to put with the chickens. Anyone have a "guard turkey" for sale?


----------



## greybeard

Curious about something. Is that a dirt floor with a 2x4 laid right on/in it?
I've never seen that done unless a cement footer is 1st put down. Seems like it would rot rather quickly, even if treated..


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> He let her have it for a few more minutes, and then flipped it over the six foot fence. She was not happy!!!


Of course she wasn't, he stole her dinner!


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> Curious about something. Is that a dirt floor with a 2x4 laid right on/in it?
> I've never seen that done unless a cement footer is 1st put down. Seems like it would rot rather quickly, even if treated..
> View attachment 50895


Yup. Treated timbers right on the dirt. We built the coop right after we moved here, and we didn't know what we didn't know.

Actually, the coop has been there for 3-1/2 years, with the treated 2x4s right on the dirt. They are still nice & strong, with no rot.  We have 12" patio blocks laid along the entire outside of the coop, so that is probably helping to keep it dry.


----------



## Devonviolet

Shortly after I posted this morning, I got a call from the post office, that our guineas were here. So, I drove the 9 miles to get them.  It was so sweet to hear the peeping on the way home. It just made me smile. 

I was upset to see one DOA. But then realized that Ideal Poultry had added 6 pearl guineas to the lavender guineas, that I had ordered. There were 7 lavender guineas. So, we now have 5 pearl guineas and 7 lavender guineas.  I immediately put a bowl of electrolyte water (sea salt and a sprinkling of sugar) in the box, and they all knew what to do.  It was so cute! The lavender ones (which have feathered legs and black beaks) were drinking and the pearl guineas [I think], (which are smaller with striped heads and yellow beaks), were jumping right into the water. 








DH had the stall, in the barn, all ready. So we took them out to the barn.  We have an indoor/outdoor thermometer, so we can tell the temp from the house.  I set up the heat lamp, and after a few minutes realized it was WAY too low.  It didn’t take long for the temp to get up the the high 90s. Since 90 is ideal, I raised the heat lamp up.  It took several adjustments and the lamp is now about 3 feet off the ground.  Actually, we have turned it off, because the outside temp is 93F.  So, for now they don’t need it.  I will keep an eye on the thermometer throughout the day, and turn it on if necessary.  I’m sure we will need it tonight, as nighttime temps have been down in the 70s lately.

There is an opening, for ventilation, next to the door to the stall. DH had put chicken wire over the welded wire, in that space.  Once we had the temp right, the guineas all got a burst of energy and were running all over the 8x8’ stall.  It was like little gray mice dashing about. Kinda freaky.  We had to be REALLY careful where we walked!

At one point, I realized one of the guineas had slipped through the chicken wire and was outside the stall. Once the first one figured it out, the rest followed. If they worked at it, they could just barely squeeze through the little holes. At one point we had four little birds outside their stall.   So, DH found a 6” board, and blocked off their route of escape.    Here they are cuddled up under the heat lamp.




After we left them in the barn, I stopped by the duck run, where the two Muscovy hens are brooding their nests.  Hen 2 is definitely brooding her eggs.  She has pulled out a bunch of down and is on the nest.  She moved off, so I could get a shot of her 11 eggs.






 

The Khaki duck is in with the Muscovies, because last week, one of the Rhode Island Red hens was beating up on her.  DH kept chasing the red away, but she would turn around and come back to beat on her again.  The Khaki seemed to have a sore foot or leg and she couldn’t run away. So, DH put her in with the Muscovies.  Here is hen 2 after she settled back in with her eggs:


 

Hen 1 moved off her nest just long enough for me to get a pic of her eggs too:




She then got right back on. Here she is standing on the eggs before she settled in:




Moving the nests tonight is going to be very interesting.  I’m thinking we will slide a piece of sheet metal under the nests and see if we can’t move them all in one piece.  We have another 8x8’ stall in the barn and will likely put each nest in one of the two back corners.

I took LOTS of photos while I was out there.  I think I’m limited to 8 pics per post. So, I’ll post this and start a new post.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Really cute keets!  I have never seen a guinea with feathers on it's legs OR a black beak, but I'm not a guinea expert for sure!  Really like your muscovies -  hope you get a great hatch!!


----------



## Devonviolet

The goats are all getting big!  Rosemary has the most gorgeous, shiny, auburn coat. She is pretty much the same size as Angelica, who is ten months older. They are the best of buds!!! 

The twins, will be 4 months old this Saturday, and are growing nicely.  They continue to be the sweetest, friendliest goats - always standing up on the fence for some cuddles and lovin’.    I sure do love those little girls.

We are going to be moving them this evening, after dinner, as Danny Boy is maturing. He continues to be standoffish, which makes me sad.   He’s such a cute little goat, and I would love to cuddle him.  From now on, we will definitely make sure our kids will get some bottle/lap time, even while we let them nurse off their moms.  Having friendly goats makes a world of difference.  It’s SO nice!!!  

So here are some pics I got today.

First up, Sweet Rosemary (she was not bottle fed, and isn’t as friendly as I would like)




Here are the buddies, curious about what I’m doing with my phone (taking pics).




Here are Faith and Hope, up on the fence, wanting some lovin’:




Here is cute little Danny Boy. That’s Faith with him.








As I was on my way into the house, I caught a glimpse of the garden and have been wanting to get a few shots, to show that we really DO have a vegetable garden this year. FINALLY!!!  




This is 4 hills of “Grey Zuccini”. Lots of flower buds, but no zuccini yet. We got a late start.




This is a combination of Savoy Cabbage and Watermelon Radishes.  I’ve never grown either, so am looking forward to harvesting them.


----------



## Devonviolet

On my way into the house, I also went by the peach tree, which is full of ripe or almost ripe peaches.  I took some shots, and picked two of them.  DH and I each ate one.

Here are some of the peaches, still in the tree. I ate the one on the bottom of the branch, in the first picture. YUM!!!
















Here is the biggest one, cut up in a bowl.  It was the best, sweetest, juiciest, tenderest peach I have ever eaten!


----------



## Mike CHS

Did you spray your peaches this year?  We did not and between the whatever sucking bugs that ruined the outer layer and the little worms at the pit, we didn't get a single peach.  I'll be spraying next year after the peaches star forming.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> Did you spray your peaches this year?  We did not and between the whatever sucking bugs that ruined the outer layer and the little worms at the pit, we didn't get a single peach.  I'll be spraying next year after the peaches star forming.


No, we didn’t do anything, except sprinkle Azomite around the roots and water them, to keep enough water, for the peaches to get big and juicy.  They did have some tiny dark spots on the skin. But that didn’t penetrate to the flesh.  I did see a 1/4” hole in one of them, but there wasn’t any damage to the flesh.  We did have to tie up the branches (little ones tied to bigger ones) to keep the branches from bending and breaking.  A couple of them were almost touching the ground, from the weight of the peaches, as they ripened. 

Many years ago, when I lived in California, my ex-husband and I rented a house in North Hollywood.  The house was about 40 years old, at the time, and there were two big, old fruit trees in the back yard - a Satsuma Plum and an apricot.  I have never before or since had such amazing, juicy, sweet apricots.  I loved picking them to make jam  The plums made yummy jam as well. And both trees were just loaded with fruit.  One summer both trees reached their limit.  The apricot branches got so heavy with fruit, one of the two main trunks snapped and half the tree fell to the ground. I frantically started picking apricots and started canning.

Then, later that same summer, i was walking down the hall, in the house, and heard a LOUD cracking noise.  I went out in the back yard, and a major branch was on the ground - again LOADED with plum.  I never canned so much fruit in my life.  But, it was oh so good!!!

I have never done anything to any of my fruit trees.  I have heard that some people have problems with bugs and worms. But, I never have. The only problem we had, this past spring, was birds eating our blackberries.  I was in the kitchen, at the sink, and when I looked out the window, I saw a jay eating berries.  So, that same day, DH and I put in t-posts, and welded wire fencing. Then we put some wood “T-stakes”, and draped bird netting over the berries.  The next morning, I saw a jay land on the t-stake, most likely trying to figure out how to get the berries.    Tough luck birdie!!!    The berries were exceptional this year.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, the peach tree is finally empty.    DH picked the last of the peaches yesterday. We had about 3 that were still on the tree, but were over-ripe. When he went to pick them, they splatted on the ground.   The birds have figured out that peaches are like ambrosia & when they fall to the ground the finish them off in seconds flat!  

After bringing them in the house, i suggested he wash them & cut them to freeze. He ended up with five 1-quart bags.     I can see some peach pies & cobblers in our future.  

This morning I went out and picked my first zuccini. These are the small, gray zuccini.  I sliced it & we ate it raw. Yum, yum yum!  Im growing a lot more next year.  I'm also staggering the plantings, so i have zuccini all summer.


----------



## Southern by choice

Devonviolet said:


> The lavender ones (which have feathered legs and black beaks) were drinking


Those look alot like cochins.  

Zucchini looks yum!   Birds are so cute.


----------



## CntryBoy777

What has worked for us in the past was growing the squash in hills....3wks apart....and only count on the initual flush for use, then the vine borers seem to get them before the second flush is produced....we quit plabting them because of the trouble....we really like it, but not worth all the trouble..........we buy from others and freeze it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Those look alot like cochins.



Yes, they do.  

Are you thinking there was a mixup?  I’m 99% sure they came from a farm where they only sell guinea chicks.  I got them from Ideal Poultry and they said they were coming from a separate farm, from their chicks.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> What has worked for us in the past was growing the squash in hills....3wks apart....and only count on the initual flush for use, then the vine borers seem to get them before the second flush is produced



I know I said, in the future we would do successive plantings.  I was thinking next year, because we only have the one 4x30 foot bed, and it’s full.  However, you got me thinking, CntryBoy.  I might see if I can get DH to dig me a couple hills, in another area.  He would only have to do an area about 3’ round for each hill.  If he just scratches the surface and does the lasagna concept, it shouldn’t take long to get a hill ready.  One hill, every three weeks sounds do-able.


----------



## Mike CHS

This is the first year that we haven't had a problem with the vine borers but we our zucchini right next to some melons and had marigolds all around the bed.  I don't know if they just didn't find the plants or the mixed planting confused them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Devonviolet said:


> Are you thinking there was a mixup? I’m 99% sure they came from a farm where they only sell guinea chicks. I got them from Ideal Poultry and they said they were coming from a separate farm, from their chicks.


Maybe they threw some chicks in as packing peanuts - to keep the guinea babies warm.


----------



## Southern by choice

Devonviolet said:


> Yes, they do.
> 
> Are you thinking there was a mixup?  I’m 99% sure they came from a farm where they only sell guinea chicks.  I got them from Ideal Poultry and they said they were coming from a separate farm, from their chicks.



Often when they put in extras it is for shipping purposes and it can be any breed... usually males.  I think you got some freebie cochin bantams.  I am not aware of any guineas that are featherfooted.

I have ordered from Ideal and when I had a small order they will fill for shipping... we have had RIR roos fill the box.... whatever they have extra of.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> I think you got some freebie cochin bantams. I am not aware of any guineas that are featherfooted.


You are so right, SBC!!!  I just went to Ideal’s sight.  Our birds look like Self Blue Cochin, with one exception.  Ours have black beaks and the ones in the drawing shows a yellow/orange beak.  So I got it backwards. I think we lost 2 of our 6 guineas.    One was DOA and the 2nd one died on day 3. 

The description says Cochins aren’t known for good egg laying, but rather make good pets.  I wonder if I can sell them as pets, once they are more mature.


----------



## Southern by choice

We bred cochins both standard and bantam. We have only 2 Standards here left from when we bred... they are now going on 6 (the one may be 5... not sure) years old. One is a roo, one is a hen. She still lays.
We have 2 bantams left here as well. The older one is almost 8 and the other 6 or 7. They both still lay. The bantams still lay almost everyday.
I do think free range birds have a better lay rate as their food is so varied. We have had rare birds that are suppose to lay terrible and they laid great. Even our Modern Games thrived in winter- they aren't suppose to do well under 42 degrees. We had MGB's hatching eggs in the woods in 29 degrees and raising 9 chicks at a time. I think birds in general adapt to their environment and IMO thrive in woods, ranged areas.  Whenever we have penned birds we have had poorer laying.

I loved my cochins!
Still do.   Especially the bantams.  Your guys may just be blues and not self blues. Probably coming from a splash background. 

Keep them, you'll love them. If roosters then eat them.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Your guys may just be blues and not self blues. Probably coming from a splash background.


They are such a light gray, I thought they are Self Blue. The Blues, in the drawing of the chicks are so dark, it doesn’t seem that they are Blues. But I guess time will tell.  If they have a splash background, would they be so light?    So, would these be standards or bantams?


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> had marigolds all around the bed.


I planted the tall marigolds all along the garden, because they are good for repelliing bugs.  Hopefully, they will keep the vine borers away.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Maybe they threw some chicks in as packing peanuts - to keep the guinea babies warm.


They threw in quite a few packing peanuts. Several males to go with my foundation birds.  I had already ordered roos, for the four breeds. But they added more.  But thats fine. I expected packing peanuts.  That just means more birds to put in the freezer.  Win, win!


----------



## Mini Horses

Those peaches look yummy!!!

I believe you will find the "offish" goats will warm up as you keep handling, especially when milking the doe.  Bucks -- Well my two are tame.  Both were bottle babies originally.  Both were from well handled farms.  He'll come around.  REMEMBER sometimes it's good that a buck isn't wanting to love up on ya -- Like during RUT.   One rub and it's shower time!  

Those chicks are darling.  But, I am waiting for the ducks!   So cute.  Never have seen "an ugly duckling"  -- sometimes when grown it's a toss up tho.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> REMEMBER sometimes it's good that a buck isn't wanting to love up on ya -- Like during RUT. One rub and it's shower time!
> 
> Those chicks are darling. But, I am waiting for the ducks! So cute. Never have seen "an ugly duckling" -- sometimes when grown it's a toss up tho.


Yeah!  You have a really good point, Mini!  I wouldn’t want him to be affectionate during rut. NOT a good thing!!!

I’m looking forward to the ducklings too.  A while back, we moved both hens to a stall, in the barn (at night), so the snakes can’t get anymore of the eggs.  Well, neither girl seemed to like it, and for a day and a half, they didn’t set on the eggs.  Eventually Hen 1 started sitting on Hen 2’s nest.  So, we “encouraged” her to get off the nest, so we could put her eggs under her.  Hen 2 doesn’t seem all that interested in setting eggs. So, for the time being Hen 1 is setting on all 20 eggs.  Her’s are due to hatch sometime around Aug. 18th.  When she gets off the nest to tend her ducklings, I’m hoping Hen 2 will decide it’s time to finish setting her eggs, and she will have some cute little ducklings too.  I think her eggs are due to hatch around Aug. 27 or 28th.  Time will tell.  Although, I won’t be surprised if some of those eggs didn’t make it because they were off them too long.


----------



## Mini Horses

Devonviolet said:


> Time will tell. Although, I won’t be surprised if some of those eggs didn’t make it because they were off them too long.



well, poo!   I'd be prepared to incubate the stragglers.   Last time I "saved" a lone chick from 2 hens sharing -- darned thing was a roo!   Dinner.  Hard but, too many roos.

I've had a couple nests disturbed by snakes, then a skunk!

I have a fox that I want GONE-- can't get it (YET!). 

Two hens have gone broody now -- tempted to set them  in a secure spot, so no others can "contribute".  Both have set & raised chicks before.  May actually BUY eggs for this, if I do.  New bloodlines.  Just no time to travel to get them from flocks I'd like to have.  You know how that is, I'm sure.  Hate to "waste" an opportunity to get new hens for future layers without MY having to do the care of raising.  I like hen raised as they teach them what to do!


----------



## Mini Horses

I got a book at a 2nd hand store & thought of you  -- It's
_Nutritional Healing _by h/w  Balch.  DH a doctor and DW a nutritionist.  Both well known on medical & health circuits.
So I paid $1.98 for this $20 book.

It is about vit/min/enzymes -- what foods have them & best ones, etc.  Explains what various vit/min do within body relative to working together.   Sections listing ailments, how, why, when to apply nutrition to correct.   LOT of herbals, naturals, applications -- their relationship to issues, each other & health in general. 

You would love this book.  Maybe at a library?   I am enjoying it because of the great info and as resource reading.  What a find.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> I got a book at a 2nd hand store & thought of you -- It's
> _Nutritional Healing _by h/w Balch. DH a doctor and DW a nutritionist. Both well known on medical & health circuits.
> So I paid $1.98 for this $20 book.


HUH!!!  I actually have that book, and several others like it.  Have had it for years. Probably got it back when I was trying to find ways to help my body heal itself of Lyme.  I eventually succeeded.  I have to admit, though, I have not taken it off the shelf for a while.  There isn’t a lot of spare time, when keeping things running, on the farm, and preparing each week, to go to farmer’s market each Saturday.

Lyme never goes away, because it is an ancient microbe, that has survived all these millenia, with ways to protect itself, such as going into a hard cyst form, when it senses a dangerous environment (i.e. multiple antibiotics - tried that and it failed).  

I eventually learned ways to help my body heal itself with herbs, supplements and nutriceutials.  Yes, I still have Lyme, but my immune system (which was non-existent at one time) is strong enough now that my body is able to stay strong.  

I’m so glad you found that book. It has a wealth of information, much of which, is partially responsible for me having the strength to live out here, with all the work that needs doing.  For goodness sake! Ten years ago, I was sleeping 16 hours a day, and sitting in my chair the other eight.  There was no way I could have used a chainsaw to cut down three trees, in one day, or unloaded the truck and then lifted and poured 9, 50 lb bags of feed, into 30 gallon trash cans.

Eating a healthy diet, including cultured foods (to strengthen my gut and keep my immune system strong), avoiding processed foods and living away from the toxic air and water found in big cities, has really helped to make me strong and healthy.


----------



## Mini Horses

Devonviolet said:


> HUH!!! I actually have that book



I love it.   Not your casual read but, very informative and intense sometimes.   No doubt, with your research, you used this one a lot.  Yeah, not a new book but still very on point.  Some things don't change just need to be used.  Herbals.

See, I knew you would like this book.  And you have it!    

TIME -- I found that to be the hardest thing to get enough of when trying to work, farm & do soaps at festivals.   At some point a system evolves but with you doing baked goods, that is a real "just made" item and harder to work out.   The salves, tinctures, etc. can be made & stored.   AS YOU KNOW      Just thought I'd confirm it for you.   Not you, just need 9 day weeks.


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet is a wealth of information on living a healthy life. She taught me about elderberry syrup, now we have the winter's supply put up. I want her to give lessons on making her fermented foods. I'll be the first to sign up!


----------



## farmerjan

Problem is, if we had 9 day weeks, then someone would need 10....sometimes we need to know when to say enough.... For most today, I think we would say enough except for the money factor as things continue to cost more and more.  Things we can't control like Taxes, and electricity, and such that have to be purchased from outside.  Even to go solar or wind powered, we have to go outside for the initial purchase.  Sure, we can raise most of our food, and supply many of our basic needs, but most of us don't want to live without some of the niceities that we have.  Shoot, most of us wouldn't want to do without our internet or BYH....  It is hard to find a balance and when things like your products at the farmers markets get more popular, you have to reach a decision as to how much you can do and how much you want to do and how hard you want to push....There is return in dollars, but is it enough to justify the money and TIME spent. 

I know that I was doing decent with the pastured layers and selling eggs;  not alot but it was making some money and I enjoyed it.  Had a good decent regular customer base.  Then got hit with an inquiry about how this one could get them for .25 a dozen cheaper, and then in the spring time all the small backyard chicken keepers had "extra eggs" to sell and the food co-op needed to buy from them and they didn't need but half of what we had agreed on.....you can't put a plug in them and stop the production.... so after donating about 50-60 dozen to the salvation army "shelter" a couple times, I was getting a bit bent out of shape.  Then the eagle started carrying off birds and I decided to quit it.  Then of course, the co-op called and started needing eggs as the backyard flocks tapered off and I just told them that due to them not wanting the eggs regularly as was previously agreed on, I had cut my flocks and would no longer be providing eggs.  I miss it,  but not the work as feed, water, tending to the birds, then the collection, cleaning and boxing of eggs was just not worth my time for the return or the aggravation. 
We work hard with the beef cattle operation, and the return is not what it should be in comparison to how inflation has affected everything else, but we have a goal to be able to make enough to buy our own "home farm, and then let some of these rented places go.  By then, some other things should be paid off, and maybe we can enjoy it more.  The cattle are making the payment on the 75 acres he bought, and once paid for, will hopefully tun it over into a better farm that can be the permanent "homeplace".  We'll see.


----------



## Baymule

I hear ya' on the TIME spent @farmerjan. I planted a small pea patch. It is making a lot of purple hull peas, so we offered some to a few people at $35 a bushel, shelled. Shelled peas here go for $45 to $65 a bushel, we figured at $35 we'd have no problem selling ours. The TIME spent picking and shelling the peas probably put us well below minimum wages, but what the heck. We sold a bushel and a half, went to Outback Steakhouse and treated ourselves with "pea" money.  We peaed outside, throwing shells on the ground, we peaed inside in our recliners, we peaed night and day. We peaed mighty hard for that money!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Those are all reasonings that I was given by my Mom of why I shouldn't be a farmer....I still have the desire to do somethings, but now my health is a hurdle....we still grow some, but very little and just buy from others locally....if we stay, we will add a few animals but more for enjoyment and personal use, than for selling.....


----------



## Bruce

I can't even imagine what a pile of peas would look like that filled a bushel basket when shelled!


----------



## Mike CHS

We have a mechanical pea sheller.  We did many bushels (we lost track of how many) last year and it does make a pile. 

It was a 4 family plot and we all wound up with around 15 pounds of peas.


----------



## Baymule

WHOO-EEEE!!!! We were up in Devonviolet's neck of the woods today, but they weren't home. No problem, we said we would scoot by and leave some juice bottles we had saved for her. They come in handy when she is milking. She left us a SURPRISE on the porch! She left us a bag of dog bones, we gave each dog a bone when we got home and they tremendously enjoyed them. But in a small box, tagged with a SURPRISE! note was samples of what she has been selling at the Farmer's Market. We ate the Oatmeal cookies immediately, on our way back home. Yum! They were crunchy, had the best taste, and were gluten free. I never tasted anything so good that had all the "good stuff" left out of it. LOL 

When we got home, BJ had the piece of banana walnut cake, he was in heaven! He savored every bite. Later, we split the brownie. All I can say is that was the best darn brownie I ever had in my entire life. Rich, chocolatey, crunchy bottom with a white peppermint layer over it, topped with a luscious fudgy chocolate frosting. Everyone reading this should order a pan of those brownies and launch her mail order business! In the morning we each will have a scone with our coffee. WOW! 

DV, you are a fantastic baker. What flavor, what taste, and your baked goods are beautiful to look at too! You really need to post pictures of your yummy goodies. I would, but we already ate them!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> DV, you are a fantastic baker. What flavor, what taste, and your baked goods are beautiful to look at too! You really need to post pictures of your yummy goodies.


Agree!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> DV, you are a fantastic baker. What flavor, what taste, and your baked goods are beautiful to look at too! You really need to post pictures of your yummy goodies. I would, but we already ate them!



You rascals!!!!   Really thinking about us, right?



farmerjan said:


> you have to reach a decision as to how much you can do and how much you want to do and how hard you want to push...



Which is WHY  I am working to stop working in 12-18 mos.  But, after about 55 yrs of working, it's hard to think "no paycheck".     Yeah, I can make it with my SS but, not splurge.   So I do plan to have a "little" farm income to basically support the animals and give me something to do that involves other people, as I live here alone.  In preparation for that, things are getting paid off; wanted things bought & paid; plans for "future income", and have my emergency "$$" in tact,  etc.  I want to be able to enjoy not working in more ways than no alarm clock.

SO -- Devonviolet, gotta share this as I know that you (& BAY) will appreciate my thrilling find on my farm walkabout.  I have three elderberry bushes!   Granted, the goats have also found them but I can remedy that so next year I  can pick!   Plus, last year I found a couple beauty berry patches.   They have greatly enlarged and there are 3 more spots of them.   Did nothing with them last year but this Fall they can be.  And they are quite full.  Now, just have to look back for what to do.    Actually more excited about the leaves being insect repelling and hope to work with that in Spring, in some way.  Lots of Queen Anne's Lace as well as Yarrow.  Plantains abound & dandelions except where goats primarily pasture...they ate them.


----------



## Baymule

It's fun to forage for good things to eat right on your own land......or down the road.....in fence rows or where ever. Lucky you! You already have some good plants on your farm. Plant some more!


----------



## Devonviolet

Copied from Latestarter’s Journal:
Well, we got another inch of rain while we were in church. For a whopping total of 6 inches of rain in the past 2 days!

I like your ideas for order forms and sending out a winter news letter with special sales. If the customer picks it up at our farm, I can sell my cheese and fermented foods, like homemade sauerkraut, Kombucha and Kefir.

I will have at least one outlet for my personal care products. Here are just a few of them on my table at farmer's market.










The lady who owns the local herb shop/health food store, has asked me to sell my personal care products, and chicken eggs in her store once farmers market finishes.  I'm also planning, to visit the health food store, in Sulphur Springs, to see if they want to sell ny products there, as well. 

In addition to my news letter, I will also be able to sell through our farmer's market weekly sale. The sale's flier comes out on Monday early (with items being offered that week), and orders have to be placed by late Tuesday. I think they are then picked up on Thursday.


----------



## Baymule

I am delighted to see you online, even for a short time.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I am delighted to see you online, even for a short time.


Aww, thanks Bay. . It’s going to be another busy week.  As you know, I keep a business card holder on the table, and one of my customers, had taken a card. So, she had my phone number and called me this afternoon.  We will be meeting her in town, in the morning, to give her her order. .


----------



## Devonviolet

I’m sorry, I just read back a ways, and realized there were quite a few posts that i never saw.   It surprised me that I don’t remember seeing any alerts, that there had been posts on my journal.  I never do get email alerts, when a comment is made on my journal.


----------



## RollingAcres

Hi @Devonviolet , nice set up at the farmers' market. I LOVE your business cards design.


----------



## farmerjan

I get alerts somedays, then others there are only a few and when I check the recent posts tab, find there have been postings to threads I am supposed to be following. I don't want the e-mail alerts, yet find them in my junk folder many times.


----------



## RollingAcres

farmerjan said:


> I get alerts somedays, then others there are only a few and when I check the recent posts tab, find there have been postings to threads I am supposed to be following. I don't want the e-mail alerts, yet find them in my junk folder many times.



I get those email alerts as well and I don't want them either. I haven't have time to go in the settings to see if I can change that yet. I'll let you know if I find/change it.


----------



## farmerjan

My settings are set to NOT get e-mail alerts, but I am still getting them.

By the way, Devonviolet, the picture of the table at the farmers market is VERY NICE.  Wish you were closer, I would like to try a few things that might help with the joint issues. Are you going to do a catalogue or even one online?


----------



## Baymule

Because of her own health issues, she has extensively researched natural paths to better health. She has been her own guinea pig, keeping what worked and improving on it, discarding what didn't work. With her nurse training and background, she knows what she is doing. @farmerjan she has a lotion that is awesome for sore joints. You and I have had discussions about our crapped out knees...….DV's lotion sure helps me when my knee is deciding to quit on me. LOL


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> I’m sorry, I just read back a ways, and realized there were quite a few posts that i never saw.   It surprised me that I don’t remember seeing any alerts, that there had been posts on my journal.  I never do get email alerts, when a comment is made on my journal.


Oh, so you WEREN'T ignoring us! 



farmerjan said:


> Wish you were closer, I would like to try a few things that might help with the joint issues.


I bet DV knows where the post office is


----------



## CntryBoy777

Really good to hear that things are doing well with your products!!......and I know ya are staying very busy, but we sure do miss having ya around more often....


----------



## Devonviolet

RollingAcres said:


> Hi @Devonviolet , nice set up at the farmers' market. I LOVE your business cards design.


Thanks, RollingAcres!  I designed the business cards myself.  The violet photo is one of the violets that I grew in Manchester, PA, when we lived there.  My Devonviolet Acres banner is also flowers that I grew.



 

This is one of my sweet hubby’s and my more recent projects.  I bought three melamine plates, at Hobby Lobby for $2 each and two plastic “cut glass” glasses at Walmart for $2.38 each. DH found some threaded rod in his scrap pile and a lamp finial from a lamp we no longer use.  I printed multiple photos of violets I grew, cut them apart and decopaged them to the insides of the glasses.  Put them all together and I have a unique cupcake display stand. 




Here is a close up view of the bigger, of the two tables.




We were using two tables, at that time.  Since I have more products, as well as greens and herbs, and once a month jewelry (on craft 2nd Saturday), we have gone to three tables and make a “U” shaped configuration, with the biggest table at the back of the booth.  We have a 10x10’ blue canopy, to keep the sun off.


----------



## RollingAcres

Very nice and the display stand is unique!


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> My settings are set to NOT get e-mail alerts, but I am still getting them.
> 
> By the way, Devonviolet, the picture of the table at the farmers market is VERY NICE.  Wish you were closer, I would like to try a few things that might help with the joint issues. Are you going to do a catalogue or even one online?


Thank you, Jan.  I just posted more photos.

I don’t have a website or catalog, mainly beause shipping is expensive.  However, when we were in town, today, we stopped at the post office and picked up some of their small flat rate boxes, that I think cost is something like $7.95. But, I could be wrong.  I will check it out, and let you know. The 4 oz bottle is $9.00, just to let you know.



Baymule said:


> Because of her own health issues, she has extensively researched natural paths to better health. She has been her own guinea pig, keeping what worked and improving on it, discarding what didn't work. With her nurse training and background, she knows what she is doing. @farmerjan she has a lotion that is awesome for sore joints. You and I have had discussions about our crapped out knees...….DV's lotion sure helps me when my knee is deciding to quit on me. LOL


WOW!  That’s quite a testamonial, Bay!  Thanks. . I know that lotion works really well for a lot of my customers.  I use it all the time.  It not only helps with sore joints. It helps with my Fibromyalgia, restless leg and neuropathy in my right foot.  I’m a mess, but as Bay says, I have come up with my products by trial-and-error.  I figure, if it works for me, maybe it will work for others, and it seems to do so.

One of my customers works in Admissions, at a Dallas university. She uses a computer mouse all day long.  At the end of the day, she can hardly move her right hand.  After she started using my Violet’s Lotion, she just raved about it, because she could use her hand, almost immediately after rubbing it into her hand. 

I’ve been getting special requests, from my customers, and am slowly adding to my offerings.  I recently added an amazing Honey/Sugar face scrub.  It has several healing oils and a couple amazing smelling essential oils.  I had never used it before, but now I’m using it 2-3 times a week, and I love it. 

I recently started working on a non-toxic air freshener, at customer request, and have come up with one, that smells really good, and seems to linger around for a while. : )

I also started making an Anti-Aging Serum with Hyaluronic Acid, for minimizing wrinkles.  I don’t have a lot of wrinkles (except for under my eyes :-(, but when I use the serum before I put my own Goat Milk Lotion on, twice a day, I do see an improvement in those wrinkles. People do love the feel of my Goat Milk Lotion, on their hands. 

I could go on and on ...  I’m having so much fun coming up with new products.  The next one I’m working on is a natural, floride-free, peppermint toothpaste. I have some airless pump bottles I want to put it in.


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> I get those email alerts as well and I don't want them either. I haven't have time to go in the settings to see if I can change that yet. I'll let you know if I find/change it.


----------



## RollingAcres

I did go there to check it out but i thought they were for alerts i get when I'm on BYH. I did previously unselected "receive email notifications of replies" but I'm still getting them.


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> I did go there to check it out but i thought they were for alerts i get when I'm on BYH. I did previously unselected "receive email notifications of replies" but I'm still getting them.



Log out, then log back in.
Remove your email address from your profile and personal information at BYH and any of it's "sister" sites. 

(Things would be a lot easier, if by default, all boxes in settings were unchecked when one initially registers on any website or joins any board)


----------



## RollingAcres

Will do. Thanks GB.


----------



## RollingAcres

Also found under "Contact Details" in your profile page: I unchecked "received news and update emails"


----------



## goatgurl

your booth looks so good and I think the idea of a product/order list is a great idea.  after the farmers market  you can sell at the health food store and take special orders and deliver them to a designated spot in town at the same time.  or maybe have one day a week to have people come to your house.  I don't think i'd want them to just show up at random.  i'm so excited about how this is coming together for you.


----------



## farmerjan

@goatgurl is right.  I would really like some sort of a product list.  I trust @Baymule  's endorsement so am willing to try the lotion or cream for the knees and ankles.  Lord knows I have tried so many different products.  Had a little relief from one but only lasted  an hour or so.  And although not terribly unpleasant, the smell was strong and not something I wanted to really smell all day long. 
So, I would like to see what else you have.  Really, a printed sheet or two, a list of what's available and for what purpose it can be used, with prices and ordering space.  Think of what you tell customers about each of your products.  Then think that if you were unable to go to farmers market, and say your husband had to go, this would be a sheet that he could refer to to answer questions and be able to give informed answers.  Not saying he isn't already well versed, but it is your knowledge that has created them, and your expertise and use that will sell them.  

I have spent  $100's  on so many different things, that another 20 or 50 with shipping is not a big deal.  If it helps at all, it is priceless.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks, @farmerjan.  I will start working on a product list, which will include the product, concise information about it, and the price. Although, I’m not quite sure how to implement it.

Actually, I do have a way for people to learn about my products, if I am busy and can’t talk to everyone at the same time.  I have gradually been writing up information on each of my products. They consist of 1/4 to 1/2 sheet. One of each is laminated, so they can read it while they are looking at a product.  Then, there is a paper copy, that they can take with them.


----------



## babsbag

Your booth looks great and I am glad that you are doing so well. You need to add goat milk soap to your lineup. I can't sell soap or lotion at my markets as that niche is already taken and they don't allow duplicates. I don't have time to make any right now anyways, but I do miss it.  Be really really careful about making any kind of "medical" claim with your products. The FDA doesn't take kindly to that at all.


----------



## farmerjan

So basically, all you need to do is take your paper copies and turn them into an actual listing on a sheet(s) of paper.  Can you do an "attachment" on here or I can give you my e-mail address.  I think if you can do it on here, there should be a way to print it off.  I am definitely NOT very good with the computer; plus it is an old one, and  I am looking at a replacement here pretty soon. I also have a flip phone, as it doesn't get broken in my pocket out around the cows.... not very modernized...


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> You need to add goat milk soap to your lineup.


I was planning to make soap, to sell. But, when I first started, I realized that one lady sells only goat milk soap. We are not restricted to one vendor, like you are. But, I have plenty of other products to sell, and that's all she sells. So, I told her I would leave that niche to her.  ;D


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> I was planning to make soap, to sell. But, when I first started, I realized that one lady sells only goat milk soap. We are not restricted to one vendor, like you are. But, I have plenty of other products to sell, and that's all she sells. So, I told her I would leave that niche to her.  ;D



that's because you are such a nice person.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> that's because you are such a nice person.


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> So basically, all you need to do is take your paper copies and turn them into an actual listing on a sheet(s) of paper.  Can you do an "attachment" on here or I can give you my e-mail address.  I think if you can do it on here, there should be a way to print it off.  I am definitely NOT very good with the computer; plus it is an old one, and  I am looking at a replacement here pretty soon. I also have a flip phone, as it doesn't get broken in my pocket out around the cows.... not very modernized...


I’m sorry Jan, but this is turning out to be another busy week, and the closer we get to Saturday, and Farmer’s Market, I won’t have time to work on a product list. I’ll try to work on it this weekend or early next week.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, I did not mean for you to feel pressured to do some sort of a list.  I realize you don't have alot of weeks left for the farmers market, so do what you have to do.  I'll be around for awhile (God willing ) .  I was going to say God willing and the creek don't rise.....but it has been raining again and they are calling for minor flooding again.  BUT we are supposed to get SUN AFTER FRIDAY.......for about a week????? WOW.


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh, that’s sweet of you, @farmerjan. 

I am planning to start an email list, and it would be helpful to have a product list for that, as well.  So, as I have time, I will work on it.


----------



## Devonviolet

This has been a hard week, especially for DH.  On Tuesday, I did my Fall goat maintenance on our five goats. Only one needed worming, based on FAMACHA (next week I plan to look at all five stool samples under the microscope, just to be safe).

So, I had to go back to the house to get the Ivomec, for Angelica, and on my way back to the barn, I noticed that Edie, our cranky turkey was hunkered down, in the middle of the yard, and looking kind of ratty. I forgot to mention it to DH, as @Baymule and her DH were on their way for a visit and I had to jump in the shower, so I wouldn’t stink when they got here.  I didn't want them passing out!   

Wednesday morning, when DH was doing morning feeding, he found Edie, sprawled out just inside the side door, going from the chicken run into the coop.  He cried.  

Yes, Edie was a cranky turkey. Yes, she followed him around, making threatening noises, and pecking at his legs. But, he was amazingly gentle and patient with her, and actually liked the old girl. She was 4-1/2.  Not bad, for a bird that is supposed to be butchered at about 25 weeks!  RIP Edie! You will be missed!!!  

On a brighter note. Back in July, I ordered 6 Lavender Guineas from Ideal Poultry.  They came with 7 beautiful Blue Cochins.    In the course of raising them to feathered out stage, we lost 4 of the 6 guineas.   I had been told, in the past, that after a couple weeks, they wouldn’t replace/refund for lost birds.  However, it just grated my rear, that I paid $27 for 6 birds and only have 2 to show for it.  Knowing that I wouldn’t get a refund, I decided to call Ideal, just to let them know my disappointment. Well, the kind lady, at Ideal, let me vent, and then apologized.  She said that they wanted their customers happy, so they would either replace or refund, for the 4 lost birds, but I would have to buy one bird, because the minimum order is 5 guineas.  I was blown away!!!    They are going to fill the remainder, of the box with Rhode Island Red roos.  That is fine with me, as they should be ready for butchering come April, which is a good time to butcher, as it isn’t too hot, or too cold.


----------



## Bruce

Sorry for DH, hard to lose a friend of any sort. Cool on the guineas though.


----------



## Devonviolet

Oops!  I was going to include photos of the chicks & guineas.

Here they are right after we moved them to the outside run 2 weeks ago. As you can see we have lots of Buff Orpingtons.  We got 10 roos and 5 hens. The plan is to butcher 9 of the roos at about 25 weeks.





Here is one of the 2 guineas, while they were still in the barn.




 Here is one of the Blue Cochins. @Southern by choice was so right. They are gorgeous birds and SO friendly!  




With our order, from Murray McMurray, we got one free "rare bird".  I'm thinking this is it. For the life of me, I can't figure out what it is. I'm not sure if you can tell that it is smaller than the other birds. So, possibly a bantam?  Any thoughts on the breed, anyone???


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Sorry for DH, hard to lose a friend of any sort. Cool on the guineas though.


Thanks Bruce. Yes, it is especially hard, because Edie was here when we bought the place. So, she has kinda been a fixture around here.


----------



## Latestarter

I guess I got to see Edie just before her final day... Sorry she's gone but she was an old bird. Maybe you can pick up a 1/2 dozen poults to raise up with the young and have your 2019 holidays all taken care of.


----------



## RollingAcres

Sorry to hear about Edie...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Poor Edie - sorry for your loss...


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> I guess I got to see Edie just before her final day... Sorry she's gone but she was an old bird. Maybe you can pick up a 1/2 dozen poults to raise up with the young and have your 2019 holidays all taken care of.


Yes!  That's the plan. I have an availability request in, for some Heritage Breed turkeys - Minimum order is 10 and they only sell straight run.  They are available April 28 thru June 30 at Ideal.  I'm thinking Narrangansette or Bourbon Red.


----------



## RollingAcres

I've never raise turkeys before, can you keep them with the chickens or they have to be separated?


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes, you can keep them with chickens.

I've never raised them before either. Edie was already an adult when we got her. From what I've read, you can start them on chick starter, which I believe is 20% protein. But at about 6 weeks they need to go up tp 24% (?) Protein - Game Bird Feed.  Although, we have always given Edie the same fermented feed we give the chickens, with BOSS and she free ranged.

I know @Southern by choice has raised quite a few turkeys. Maybe she can give some insight.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Minimum order is 10 and they only sell straight run.


Have @Latestarter take the other 4 to go with the 6 he said you should get


----------



## greybeard

My B-I-L raised turkeys one year, a couple of dozen. They cooked at least one for Thanksgiving a few years ago, but those birds  got huge and he ended up giving most away..live. I think some he couldn't get rid of and turned them loose in the forest, probably  to become varmint turds. Tried to give them to me and I said "not no but %$#! NO."


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Have @Latestarter take the other 4 to go with the 6 he said you should get


----------



## Southern by choice

So happy you have some cochins! I love them, so sweet!

As far as turkeys, just keep in mind most turkeys are extremely territorial and therefore will protect the chickens in "their" flock... but often will attack "outsiders.  
Some female turkeys if no male is around can start to change sex. Yep, believe it or not. It is so weird. When they start acting like Tom's and getting aggressive- freezer they need to go.
I prefer the heritage breeds. They really are great foragers the down side is if you range they can and often do leave for the woods to lay their nests or to find a mate... around here there are a lot of wild turkeys. None of ours ever went inside anything. They roosted on the building rooftops or in the trees. They can jump straight in the air 6-7 ft high with no issues. They also can be territorial of their people and property. Most turkeys will go after light blue, keep that in mind.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Southern by choice said:


> Most turkeys will go after light blue, keep that in mind.


That's crazy!!  Silly birds - no wearing faded jeans around them, huh?!


----------



## Latestarter

Well, there ya have it! I'm not really into those particular breeds however... I really wanted to get a combination of breeds including possibly: 
https://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/white_holland_turkey.html
https://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/blue_slate_turkey.html
and maybe a couple of the traditional  https://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/standard_bronze_turkeys.html
or maybe even https://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/giant_white.html    But I understand they can get really heavy/large.

Problem is, they come straight run so you really have no idea what you'll get... Being by myself, I really don't need 10+ turkeys and only getting one or two of each, might not get a breeding pair.   I don't have a coop/place for them in any case, and there are other farm additions I want that have higher priority.

I went by Jersey Girl dairy a few days back and spoke with the wife/owner. I asked if they had any angus/jersey cross calves due or expected in the spring. She said they do keep a smallish angus bull with their older and low production cows and if one of them takes, then good for them as they have a calf to sell. She asked if I wanted them weaned as that would take quite a while. I said not necessarily, and that I would be willing to consider a 2-3 day old calf as long as it had received plenty of colostrum from mom. So we'll see what comes of that. I'd also like to get some sheep, and I have a spot all picked out for the pig pen. Need to get a legit coop built for the chickens as well. 

What I REALLY need is to have started this whole adventure 20 years ago...


----------



## Bruce

I see more fencing in your future.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> What I REALLY need is to have started this whole adventure 20 years ago...


I'm totally with you there LS!!!  If we had started this adventure 20 years ago, the infrastructure would be finished by now, and we would only have to worry about maintaining what we had. Not so now.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @Southern by choice. So, since the _BLUE_ Cochins actually look gray, the should be safe, right?

With regard to flying up on buildings, we keep our birds in a fenced yard. Edie always ran into the chicken yard at meal time. If we train the poults to do that, we shouldn't have a problem with barntop roosting, should we?  Can you clip turkey wings like you do with chickens? That works for us (with chickens, ducks & geese anyway.)

As far as the turkeys getting huge, we would butcher them on the young side. What is the best age to butcher, for freezer camp?


----------



## Latestarter

In the literature from McMurray, they say if you want the turkey for the holidays, getting a June/July poult should give the birds the 3 months they need to be ready. Of course if you get them earlier, they'll be bigger. It also depends on the breed you select as some grow faster (& larger) than others.  Can't remember all the details as that's research I did quite a while back and didn't really "take notes"... just remembered the breeds I selected/wanted.


----------



## Southern by choice

frustratedearthmother said:


> That's crazy!!  Silly birds - no wearing faded jeans around them, huh?!



It is more the Carolina Blue color. If you ever notice when turkeys get mad or are in protect mode their snood turns blue... this is basically the color they will go after.
Our feed bags were that color and my goodness if one was laying around the turkeys would stomp them and get crazy!



Devonviolet said:


> Thanks @Southern by choice. So, since the _BLUE_ Cochins actually look gray, the should be safe, right?
> 
> With regard to flying up on buildings, we keep our birds in a fenced yard. Edie always ran into the chicken yard at meal time. If we train the poults to do that, we shouldn't have a problem with barntop roosting, should we?  Can you clip turkey wings like you do with chickens? That works for us (with chickens, ducks & geese anyway.)
> 
> As far as the turkeys getting huge, we would butcher them on the young side. What is the best age to butcher, for freezer camp?



Turkeys are more prone to sickness when cooped this is why even commercial producers don't lock them in buildings.
Clipping wings does not prevent jumping. At a stand still they can really JUMP!
If yours do ok  cooped then go with it.

Our turkeys just like our geese would surround cars as they pulled up. People could not get out of their vehicle. 


BTW - Ideal Poultry still has the best health history of any hatchery.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> BTW - Ideal Poultry still has the best health history of any hatchery.


Unfortunately they also have the worst web site. Not even any photos of their birds. It was better when I got my first flock in 2012.

I do know someone that got their turkeys too early. By Thanksgiving the darn things were something like 40 pounds.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I love the Bourbon Reds also DV!


----------



## Mini Horses

Latestarter said:


> What I REALLY need is to have started this whole adventure 20 years ago...



I did here..but it is my third farm   So, I'm closer to "done" and that doesn't mean quitting.   But some days are a challenge.

I'm sorry about Edith.  I had always thought she was a pretty bird and she was loved!   Turkeys can be a challenge.  I have done a couple in many years past (farm #1, LOL) but  for now I will buy the one or two a year that I cook.  Generally, just the breast anyway.   Excess roos are enough to keep me in poultry from my broodies.  Hey, gotta do something with them.   Besides, you can't do "everything".   Becomes too much.


----------



## farmerjan

I haven't ordered from Ideal in 2 years, but they were great on replacing  a whole box  of chicks that came in dead.  Someone had left them in a hot USPS truck or something.  And when I got turkeys, several poults died about a week later, and they replaced them promptly.  I do recommend them, and since I don't really need the pictures it's okay but a beginner would do better with more pictures I agree. 
Bourbon reds will be a bit more "meaty" in my opinion, than Narragansetts.  And Narragansetts  are a "grey and white" color pattern of the bronze.  Not exactly, but a close description for someone who does not know alot about them.   If you are getting them strictly to eat, and they offer the broadbreasted kind, get them.  They will grow faster, get alot more meat not only on the breast, and tend to be more tender.  The males cannot naturally breed but the females can accept a standard male if he can tread her.  I had a couple of "commercial white broadbreasted hens and used a standard male Royal palm on them and raised some poults up that were more broadbreasted than not. The hens did not set or raise the poults.  
If the Beltsville small whites are available, they would be my choice for a homestead turkey for a smaller family.  That is what they are bred for.  You can slow down the growth of a turkey simply by restricting the feed and allowing them to range after they get feathered in.  It will also help to strengthen their legs if they don't get too heavy  in their early ages. 
Here are the weights that are considered ideal for show of the Standard breeds.
Bronze; toms 36lbs;  hens 20lbs.
White Hollands;  same as Bronze.
Narragansett: toms 33 lbs;  hens 18 lbs.
Blacks;   Slate;  Bourbon Reds; same as Narragansett Beltsville small white ; toms 21 lbs;  hens 12  lbs.
Royal Palms;  toms 22 lbs;  hens 12 lbs.  

Realize these are ideal show weights for MATURE year old birds.  6 months birds will be about 1/3 smaller/lighter.  And they will obviously be much more tender, at 6 months.
I know from experience that both the  Bourbon Reds and the Royal Palms will set and hatch their own and the Royal Palms  are good mothers as far as "taking care" of their poults.  The bourbon reds were on a farm I used to farm set for and he would not do any intervention to insure the poults getting some size, like penning them up, so they often did not raise any to adulthood.  He thought that "mother nature" would take care of them.  Well, the predators in mother nature did take care of them....making a meal of them.


----------



## Southern by choice

Yes, their website stinks but good birds, great customer service and healthy. 

I did not care for our Narragansetts. Not nearly as nice as our blacks or chocolates. BTW if you breed blk/choc you can sex by color 
Our hens were much larger than 12 lbs, closer to 16-18 range  our males around 26lbs
Our birds were never penned though and had great forage as well as feed available. WE are heavily wooded here so they have an insect smorgasbord 

The only thing about poults is they do find dumb way to get themselves killed.

The turkey wanted babies so bad that she took up being the nanny to the chicken's chick. That chick loved to ride on her back. Cutest thing ever.





One of our Chocolates- they fade with the sun and once they molt are deep choc again.



 

The sex linked poults


 
Just because I came across this and liked it 


 

Boy do I miss our poultry farm. I sure did love it. Thanks @Devonviolet  this made me smile, brought back some lovely memories.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Thanks @Devonviolet this made me smile, brought back some lovely memories.


You're welcome!  . Thanks for taking me for a walk down your memory lane.  That was so cool!  

I love the pic of the turkey carrying the chick on her back. 


Southern by choice said:


> Our hens were much larger than 12 lbs, closer to 16-18 range our males around 26lbs
> Our birds were never


How old were they when you butchered them?  I'm thinking i want to end up with birds that dress out at about 15-16 pounds. Which brings up the question . . . when you say your hens were 16-18 pounds, is that live weight or dressed weight?


----------



## Devonviolet

The other day, when @ Latestarter was here, we showed him where we are currently storing our 2-1/2 round bales on the trailer (with a tarp on it), until we can set up a covered hoop structure, with a pallet, to keep the hay off the ground.  Anyway, when he saw our tarp over the hay, he told us how his hay molded after he put a tarp on it. We hadn’t even thought of that.  So, the next day, DH took the tarp off, and we did find a small amout of mold on one of the bales.

The weather report calls for 30% chance of rain tomorrow, and 80% chance of rain on Tues.  right now, we just don’t have time to buy. Patio blocks, to put the pallets on (so they don’t sink into the ground). So, we went out to put the tarp back on, to protect the hay from the rain.  This time, we took two cattle panels and hooped them on both ends of the trailer.

While we were working, we could hear thunder in the distance. Eventually, it got darker and started sprinkling. But, we continued working.   Here is the finished product



Now air can get around the hay and no more mold.  In November, after farmer’s market is finished, we will build the hoop cover.

After we finished covering the hay, I went to take some photos of the chicks, in the run behind the chicken coop.

The Lavender Guineas are looking gorgeous




As are the Cochins




Here is a shot of the chicks in the run




As I was standing in the 4’ wide separation from the pasture, Faith and Hope came over to visit me, as they usually do.  Once they were there, Rosemary came as well.

Here is a cute shot I got of Rosemary and Hope



I didn’t realize Hope had her tongue out, until I looked at the photo. Isn’t that cute???  Aren’t they good looking goats?

Here is a shot, that I got of Rosemary.  It shows what a good looking goat she is!



I just LOVE her ears!!!

After taking the photos of the chicks and goats, it started sprinkling again, and then the skies opened up!!  By the time DH and I got back to the house, we were both soaked!  Suprisingly, the rain gauge didn’t even register that it had rained.    It was cool to see how fast the goats ran to the goat shed, for cover.  They don’t seem to mind a sprinkle or two. But, they really don’t like to be out in heavy rain. 

I’ve been wanting to let the chickens and ducks out in the front yard, to help get rid of the grasshoppers. But it had to be a time that we could keep an eye on them. Today was the perfect time to do that.  So, before we went to cover the hay, we left the gate between the side yard, and the front yard open and they eventually went out and had a feast.  Here is a shot of them at their picnic.




We were totaly out of the hay that we got last year, so before we covered the round bales, we took the partial bale apart and took it to one of the stalls in the barn.  Here is what it looks like now.



That should last us at least until we can get the two big round bales off the trailer.


----------



## Ridgetop

What happened with the Muscovy ducklings?  Muscovies are my favorites.  All dark meat - so yummy!


----------



## Devonviolet

Ridgetop said:


> What happened with the Muscovy ducklings?  Muscovies are my favorites.  All dark meat - so yummy!


Unfortunately, none of them hatched.  A snake got all but nine, of the 20 eggs in the first nest. The second nest had only 9 eggs (If memory serves me - but then, it’s not all that good these days.). Since a snake was getting the eggs we were advised if we moved them to the barn stall, at night, the eggs might have a better chance of surviving.

So, one night (about10 PM), we moved both nests (it wasn’t easy) and the hens, to one of the stalls in the barn.  It turned out not to be something the girls liked. Because both of them wouldn’t sit on their eggs for two days.: (. When I candled the eggs, several weren’’t even viable, several hadrottedin the shell, andtwo actually had ducklings in them.  However, those two did not ever hatch.  We even let her continue to set on the eggs, until they were a week past when they were supposed to hatch.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks @Southern by choice for the turkey info and sharing your pictures. I love the turkey "foster mom" pic!
I would like to raise some turkeys but the minimum is usually 10, I don't want that many.

@Devonviolet your lavender guinea is gorgeous!


----------



## Mini Horses

The lavender quineas are lovely!  I had some pied and a white.  He would not root in the OPEN shed but on the roof of it!   One night an owl took him out. Haven't gotten more since but, I like them.

You love the Nubian ears because LaManchas don't have them, or because they are so lovely...either way, yes, I like my Nubs. Mostly I have Saanen & S/N cross.  I have 2 bucks now, one of each.   Kept too many daughters, LOL. 

Molt is in full force here and feathers everywhere!  Chickens are a ratty mess to see.  Of course, they change daily with the feathering but geeesh -- some ugly girls and one roo is even in hiding.   Don't blame him, he's really pitiful looking.    The young pullets  (had 6 RIR, fox got 2, but 4 left are all pullets!!) are lovely as they won't molt now.   Should start laying next month.


----------



## Baymule

DV I am sorry about Edie. I noticed her looking a little scruffy when we were there, but thought she was molting. We really enjoyed our visit, even though it was short. Your goats are so healthy, slick and shiny-beautiful! I love the mix of breeds and colors you got in your chicks. It is just more fun to have a colorful mix of chickens-like a bouquet of flowers!


----------



## Mini Horses

While I am thrilled that the farmers market is working so very well for you, I have to say I will be glad when it is over in November.   THEN you will have time to get back to your normal posting and pictures.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yesterday afternoon, we introduced our new buck, Danny Boy, to our two oldest girls. Violet, our female Maremma LGD didn’t like him chasing the girls around, and got cranky so we put her in the kennel, but I realized we couldn’t leave Danny Boy in with the girls. So I was trying to lasso him, to take him back to his pen. He got scared and ran toward me, to get away, and when I stepped back, to let him by, I lost my balance and fell into a wire fence, with a zip tie on it. The sharp edge scratched/sliced my arm from the elbow to the wrist. In about the midddle of my arm, I ended up with a gaping hole, about an inch long and 1/4 inch deep, and a nasty bruise on my elbow.

Today, we have to put Danny Boy back in with the girls, for a while. I really want to get them bred, so we can have kids by March. They are not in heat yet, and I am hoping Danny Boy’s presence will push them in that direction. . This time we plan to attach a 15 foot lead to his collar, so we can merely step on the lead, to keep him from running away from us. I don’t know why I didn’t think of that yesterday, when I put him in with the girls. I thought about it when I was chasing him around in the pasture.  Of course hind sight is always 20/20.


----------



## RollingAcres

Gosh DV, I hope you are alright.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry you got hurt DV. Are you going to need stitches? Maybe butterfly bandages will work to hold it together to heal?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I hope your arm heals fine and that it isn’t too painful!


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Sorry you got hurt DV. Are you going to need stitches? Maybe butterfly bandages will work to hold it together to heal?


Thanks everyone. I'm sure I will be fine. It's pretty sore right now. I have to prop under my upper arm & hand to keep my arm off the arm of my recliner. Wouldn't you know, the wound is on the bottom, where the pressure REALLY hurts!

After I cleaned the wound with betadine soaked paper towels, yesterday, I rinsed and air dried my arm and then painted betadine along the deep scratch, and let it air dry again.  When it was dry, I opened a bandaid and cut the adhesive end off and then cut it length wise.  I used that to act like a “steri-strip”, which is what doctors use in place of stitches on this kind of cut.  It worked really well.

This was after I soaked it in betadine and rinsed.





This is my make shift “steri-strip”




Here is the bruise on my elbow




I changed the dressing a while ago, and the cut bled quite a bit after I put the non-stick dressing on it.  However, it isn’t bleeding now.

This morning, we put Danny Boy in with the two older does again. Our main purpose right now, is to get the girls into heat. I think it’s working. Although, they may have already been in heat. This morning, Rosemary’s vulva was more puffy and she seems to have a discharge, although it looked like she had some poop there. Angelica’s vulva wasn’t puffy, and while I saw a drop of liquid, it could have just been pee. Time will tell.

Here are some shots of the enounter 







I cracked up when I saw that DH was locked in the kennel.   Actually, he was in there, with Violet, to keep her calm. She did NOT like it when Danny Boy was chasing the girls.





Danny Boy seemed to be enjoying himself, chasing the girls around. His tongue was sticking out and he was doing some “trash talking”.   After a while they seemed to lose interest, so I got a bucket full of apple leaves (everyone’s favorite treat), and was handing out treats.

I’ll keep an eye on the girls for more definitive signs, that they are in heat. Then, we will put them, one at a time, in with Danny Boy, and watch closely, for the “blessed event”, and put it on the calender. That is what I did last year, when we borrowed Latestarter’s buck. We were able to peg it to the day.

Ya’ll may have noticed that Danny Boy, who is a Myotonic, is smaller than the girls.  To even out the playing field, we plan to put four cinder blocks, in his pen, for him to stand on, when his playmate is ready to make babies.

It’s a good thing we went out when we did. It just started sprinkling, when we finished putting Danny Boy back in his pen. By the time we got a cup of coffee and sat down, it started POURING and has rained heavily on and off since. Right now, it is raining so hard, I can barely see to the goat shed, and that is usually easy to see.

While I was in the goat pen, I went to the area, where I lost my balance yesterday.  It turns out, the reason I fell backward, was that there was a (18x3” deep) hole, from the dogs digging. My foot went into the hole and I fell back. Right where my arm hit, as I grabbed the fence, to block my fall, there was a zip tie, with a sharp point, where the excess had been trimmed off.  That is what sliced my arm.  Guess what? That isn’t there any more.


----------



## Latestarter

Just a thought... you may want to keep a sharp eye out as you may need to go out and hold the girls in position so Dannyboy can figure out his part in the performance. No guarantee that either will figure out the proper place "on stage" when the show begins. Sorry again about your arm. That does look sore. Hope it doesn't get infected.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ouch!


----------



## Baymule

Danny Boy is such a pretty goat, I love his colors. Yesterday sounds like a wild day, leaving a lead line on him today was a good idea. It has been raining off and on here today too. I had the sheep in the garden, doing fall clean up and put them up right before it started raining. 

That is a nasty gash on your arm, but knowing you, Ms. Nurse, you will have it all better in no time. 

That's a funny picture of your DH in the dog kennel, whilst the goats frolic. Caption this: Hey girls! I got him locked up! Wanna fool around?


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Danny Boy is such a pretty goat, I love his colors. Yesterday sounds like a wild day, leaving a lead line on him today was a good idea. It has been raining off and on here today too. I had the sheep in the garden, doing fall clean up and put them up right before it started raining.
> 
> That is a nasty gash on your arm, but knowing you, Ms. Nurse, you will have it all better in no time.
> 
> That's a funny picture of your DH in the dog kennel, whilst the goats frolic. Caption this: Hey girls! I got him locked up! Wanna fool around?


----------



## Mike CHS

Take care of that arm especially in the environment we work in.  I was never much for shots but we make sure to get tetanus shots periodically.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Just a thought... you may want to keep a sharp eye out as you may need to go out and hold the girls in position so Dannyboy can figure out his part in the performance. No guarantee that either will figure out the proper place "on stage" when the show begins.


That’s a thought . . . I’m not sure how it is going to play out.  He absolutely knows what to do!  As soon as we put him in with the big girls, he tried to mount Angelica, and shot his wad.  The important thing is to get him high enough.  I suspect that when the girls are ready, they will back up to him, wherever he is.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> Take care of that arm especially in the environment we work in.  I was never much for shots but we make sure to get tetanus shots periodically.


That was my biggest concern as I walked toward the house,after it happened. I did a quick run down of all my options. I finally decided on the betadine, because before and during surgery, we always scrubbed and saturated the area with betadine, because that kills all sorts of fungi, viruses and bateria. After I painted the deep scratch with betadine and let it dry and put the steri-strip on the cut, I used a q-tip to spread my own, high powered healing, antibiotic ointment on the cut and then along the deep scratch, and covered with a non-stick pad. Finally I wrapped the whole arm with rolled gauze.  Hopefully, that should keep the infection away.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’ll say another prayer for your arm! That’s drastic!


----------



## Bruce

Somehow "Owie" just doesn't describe that injury! Sure hope it heals up clean and quick.


----------



## Devonviolet

This morning I did a dressing change, and there is no infection.   However, scrubbing with Betadine, putting another butterfly closure and putting more antibiotic ointment stimulated the area, and now it _really_ aches.


----------



## Mike CHS

No infection is what we wanted to hear.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure are hoping there isn't any underlying injury with that....ya stated ya was falling and grasping....could have a stress fracture of some sort.....
Oh....btw.....I did see those sweet Khakis in your pics....


----------



## RollingAcres

DV your cut looks nasty but glad there's no infection. Please take care of it.

You DH looked "sad" being in the kennel.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sure are hoping there isn't any underlying injury with that....ya stated ya was falling and grasping....could have a stress fracture of some sort.....
> Oh....btw.....I did see those sweet Khakis in your pics....


Yes, those little girls are everywhere. .  And they are SO cute! 

No, I don’t think there is a broken bone.  My whole arm slapped against the fence.  In fact the bruising, near the elbow is a LOT worse. So, I’m thinking that is the reason for the aching after doing the dressing change.


----------



## Devonviolet

RollingAcres said:


> DV your cut looks nasty but glad there's no infection. Please take care of it.
> 
> You DH looked "sad" being in the kennel.


  

Actually, DH says he thinks I was being really brave, being out in the pen with a horney goat!


----------



## Bruce

As opposed to being in the house with a horny goat??


----------



## Devonviolet

Welllll. . .  I wasn’t going to go there!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

As long as NONE of them are in the kennel with a horny goat they're ok


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh my!


----------



## Devonviolet

My 5 new guineas arrived today, along with 8 RIR roosters, to keep the guineas warm.  I walked into the post office, to pick them up, and could hear them peeping, the instant I opened the door.

Our overnight temp went down to 55F, so I turned the truck heater on, on my way there, so it would be nice and cozy for them.  The peeping did get quieter on the way home.

Here they are in their box



 

When I got home, I took them straight to the barn, where DH was putting finishing touches on their new home.

I left them in the box, until we would get the area up to 95F.  It took several height adjustments, of the light, before the temp came up.  However, it was funny.  When I put them in there, they were peeping their heads off.  As soon as they were under the light, there was total silence.  


 

Here they are when they were out of the box.  It didn’t take them too long to lay down, stretched out with beak and feet on the ground.  It almost looks like they died.   We  have water with electrolytes and feed now.  They all seem to be happy campers.


----------



## CntryBoy777

PEEPERS!!!..........they will always put a smile on your face and if ya hear the peeping it always draws ya to look at the Cuties......


----------



## greybeard

that deteriorated fast.
First  ' in the house with a horny goat" and then transition right into peeping....


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## babsbag

I have been told to feed keets game bird feed as it is higher in protein. I was having leg problems with the keets and the feed store suggested I change their feed. It seemed to solve that problem. They are tricky to raise. I am down to two adults and will need to find some keets next spring.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> I have been told to feed keets game bird feed as it is higher in protein. I was having leg problems with the keets and the feed store suggested I change their feed. It seemed to solve that problem. They are tricky to raise. I am down to two adults and will need to find some keets next spring.


I’ve read that, about game bird feed.  We were at Atwoods (farm supply here in TX) the other day, and I looked at game bird feed.  If memory serves me, I was surprised to find that protein was only 14%.  Huh? Something must be wrong here.  I didn’t stay to ask about it though, as there must have been a lot of chemicals in the air.  I was sweating like crazy and felt awful.  When that happens, I get out FAST!  Once I was able to breathe some fresh air, I felt better.  

We keep our guineas in with the chickens. So, they all eat the same feed.  We feed them Texas Naturals, which is GMO free. I think their feed is 18 or 20% protein. When you throw in the insects they get from free ranging, that should be enough protein, right?


----------



## babsbag

My game bird feed is about 24% but I think that it is a game bird stater feed.  I don't feed the game bird feed once they are out of the brooder and no insects in the brooder.  I also feed game bird in the winter as it helps with molt.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> that deteriorated fast.
> First  ' in the house with a horny goat" and then transition right into peeping....


----------



## Rammy

Finally finished reading your journal. You have a beautiful place and can see all your hard work is paying off.
Sorry to read about Edie. I know you will miss her terribly. Your keets and baby chicks are so cute. Im glad you were able to get some replaced that you lost.
Bummer on your snake problems and not getting any to hatch. Im sure you will have success in the future.
Sorry to see you got hurt. I know it was earlier this month and is probably healed up good now. Got to watch out for those doggie potholes!
Your farmers market table and products you make look great. Takes alot of talent and hard work to do that. 
Your goats are so darned cute. I like your Nubian, too. Very cute. Danny Boy looks like he is going to be a great addition to your goat herd. Cant wait til you post pics of thier offspring when its kidding time.


----------



## Devonviolet

AWWW, thanks @Rammy! I appreciate all your sweet comments!

It really is alot of hard work. But, all the animals make it well worth it. As you can probably tell, I love all of my animals. 

Right now DH and I are recovering from a cold. And on top of that, several months ago I signed us up for a local three day ‘Flea Market”, this weekend. We did a basic setup on Thurs. afternoon, and then Fri. Morning, we went early to finish the setup.  Friday was chilly and windy, and customer traffic was thin.  I was on my feet all day and the arthritis in my right ankle was hurting a LOT!  By the time we closed up shop and went home, my ankle was really swollen and throbbing. I could hardly walk.  We were so exhausted, we went to bed early and slept a full 8 hours, which is unusual for me. I usually sleep six or siven hours. 

Yesterday, we slept in ‘till 5:30, I figured 8 hours was enough, so I got up. But then, I kept falling asleep in my recliner.  

We didn’t get there until 8:30.  As promised, it was a busier day. And we did okay. Not exceptional, but okay.   I’m not complaining, mind you. But, from all I heard, I was hoping for more.    Although, I don’t think the people on either side of us did as well as we did. 

I tried to sit as much as I could. And it did help - some.  However, by the time we got home, my ankle was worse than it had been the night before.  We decided to pack everything and forego the third day, as I was in a lot of pain, and DH was not feeling well.  So, we made two trips, filling the back of the truck each time, leaving the site as we found it. 

We didn’t go to church, this morning, because we both have colds.  So, today has been a day of rest. My ankle still hurts so much I can hardly walk.  It has never been this bad, but usually when I have been on my feet too long, if I stay off my feet for a couple days, it gets better.  I am praying that it will be the same this time.  

Against my better judgement, the foot doctor tried cortisone shots, but they only lasted for a couple month and with my health issues, I don’t like the thought of using cortisone - in any form.  His next suggestion was an ankle joint replacement. However, after I had a bad experience with foot surgery, I am not in favor of ever having surgery again.  So, I’m not sure what to do at this stage of things.


----------



## Mike CHS

I know you will do what you know is your best course but I pray some if not all of that pain will go away.


----------



## Baymule

Aw, DV I hate hearing that you are in pain and that both of you are sick. Phooey on that!  I hope that your foot gets better soon, you are too active to put up with that for very long. But when something essential like an ankle decides to take a vacation, it doesn't leave you much choice.


----------



## RollingAcres

Sorry to hear that you are in such pain and on top of that a cold. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks, @RolllingAcres!  Actually, both the colds and my ankle pain are better this morning.  We are both coughing up mucous and are feeling better.  I attribute the quick turn around to the Elderberry Syrup, with ginger and honey, that I make.  

I was worried about DH, because he had it a lot worse than I did, and he turns 72 this Friday.  When a person gets into the mid 60’s and early 70’s it is a LOT harder to shake a bad cold, and many times it turns to pneumonia, and hangs in there for months and months. Some never recover from it. 

My cold was mild for a few days. We were being careful not to kiss or eat after each other, and then I think we drank out of the same bathroom cup. My cold went from mild, to a moderate version, last Friday.  So, 3 days later, I am a LOT better!  

As far as my ankle goes, last night (around 9:00) I noticed, when I got up to go to the bathroom, it didn’t hurt as much. By this morning it was a LOT better.  All day yesterday, I was putting my Violet’s Lotion on it, alternating with an ice pack, for 20 minutes.  I think that really helped get the inflamation down.  Today, I am going to take it easy, and continue to rest it and put Violet’s Lotion on it.


----------



## Rammy

Nothing can keep @Devonviolet down for long. She will be up and kicking in no time. Sometimes your body says slow down for a while. Then its back to full speed.


----------



## aisha3789

Congrats on the farm!! It is really so beautiful and has so much potential. I hope you will post updates on the changes you make. 



Devonviolet said:


> Well!  We did it!!!  WE BOUGHT THE FARM!
> 
> It seemed that Mr. Murphy, and his law, did their darnedest  But, we finally got the keys to the farm and drove out to "our farm" this evening.
> 
> We hit a snag earlier this week,  regarding the funds for our down payment.  After selling our condo in PA, we put the proceeds into our PA bank account, knowing it was safe until we needed it for our new farm in TX.  I guess I was thinking we could just write a check, for the deposit. Well, I learned we needed to do  a wire transfer to get the money to close in 2 days! Long story short, we pulled some strings and got the funds wired into our Texas bank, so we could get a cashier's check, which we did this morning.
> 
> We went to closing, signed and initialed all the loan papers and I pulled out the bank check, to pay our closing costs. I was shocked to realize that it was not signed, by the bank manager, so it was not valid! Well, of course the title company wouldn't accept an unsigned check! So, I got on the phone with my bank, and eventually they agreed to cancel the cashier's check and wire the funds.  That took another 1-1/2 hours, but we finally got confirmation that the funds had been received by the bank at 5:00!!
> 
> So we drove to our new farm, to feed and water the chicken, rooster and turkey hen they left for us.  When we got there, the rooster and hen were pecking in the leaves (next to the fence, in their fenced area). The turkey was over by the coop. When she saw us getting out of the truck, I got the treat of my life!   I wish I had a video of it!  She held her wings out from her body and came running full speed across their fenced area. It was so comical! She was actually HAPPY to see us!  I guess the fact that I had a small bag of left over corn chips, from Chipotle, didn't have anything to do with it.
> 
> View attachment 6092
> Here she is with the rooster and hen. The turkey lays eggs, although she is currently not laying. The hen is 3 years old and has stopped laying. The sellers didn't know the chicken's breed, but I'm guessing Rhode Island Red? Does anyone know the turkey's breed? Black Spanish?
> 
> Several of you know this, but for those of you who don't, we bought five acres with a 2 year old house
> View attachment 6090
> 
> View attachment 6094t
> 
> View attachment 6089
> 
> It has a shed (I'm calling it our temporary barn) I'm thinking for a possible future milking parlor. If not, DH can use it for his workshop.
> View attachment 6088
> 
> It also has a leaky small metal shed - which needs some work, but would be good for storage, and a small loafing shed (some call it a run in shed).
> View attachment 6091
> 
> Four of the five acres is densely wooded. So, our plan is to get some sturdy fence installed ASAP a, and buy some goats. We aren't sure which breed yet, but are looking for parasite resistance, and ability to tolerate the hot Texas Summers.
> 
> I have more photos, but when I try to upload photos, clicking on the "Upload a File" button opens the pop up window, but then when I click on the "Choose File" button, it causes the page to close and reload. So, I'm giving up for now.  Maybe I can upload photos some other time.


----------



## Devonviolet

aisha3789 said:


> Congrats on the farm!! It is really so beautiful and has so much potential. I hope you will post updates on the changes you make.


Thanks Aisha!   Welcome to Backyard Herds.

Over the three years we have had the farm, we have made lots of changes!  As you read my journal, you will see all the animals that have come and gone, as well as two that have been here all along - Violet & Deo, our amazing Maremma LGD's (Livestock Guardian Dogs), and all that we have built.

You've come to the right place, to learn about homesteading. How cool that you are an American, living in Pakistan. My heart goes out to you, though, not being able to find a compitent Vet. That’s great that your DH is a doctor and can  figure things out to help with the health of your animals. As a nurse, I know that a background in medicine helps.  It doesn’t go all the way, though, so you have come to the right place to pick up where your hubby’s knowledge leaves off.  A few people, who might be able to help you with rabbits, off the top of my head would be @Pastor Dave, @animalmom, @Baymule. And I’m sure there are more, but I can’t think of them.  You could also look at the list of forums in the Rabbit area.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Very nice home and acerage, congratulations  on your move....Can't  wait to see what you get for goats, we are in florida and have ND. Love them soooo much,  enjoy your slice of paradise


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks B&B. We had 4 NDs when we first started.  They were gifted to me, by a friend, who had a “bumper crop” of wethers in 2014. They were 8 months old when we got them.  Their purpose was to train our Maremma LGDs, who were 5 months old, when we got them in Feb. of 2015.

If you look at this page, you will see pics of the 4 boys:

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/devonviolet-acres.30335/page-26

On Feb. 8, 2017, we went to @goatgurl’s to pick up Falina and Ruby. Both had been bred and were due in March and April. Here is my first post, the morning after we brought our two LaMancha does home.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/devonviolet-acres.30335/page-26

Since then, the boys have been sold.  Ruby had a single boy and Falina had twins - a boy and a girl.  We kept the girl, Angelica and the boys were eventually butchered. 

This last spring, Ruby lost her twin boys, and got sick, so we put her down. . Then Falina got mastitis when she was dried off, after she got pregnant.  After she delivered her twin girls, she got mastitis twice, which antibiotics didn’t cure. .

The twin girls, Hope and Faith, were bottle fed, since we couldn’t let them nurse during the antibiotics. And they have turned out to be the sweetest little girls!

On March 16th I drove to Waco, South of here, a 2-1/2 hour drive, to pick up our new little Nubian doe, Rosemary.  I just adore her!  I fell in love when I first saw her photo on Craig’s List. 

I will stop here, and let you browse through my journal for all the rest of the details.  There are a LOT of them . . . Too many to enumerate here.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thank you for sharing the photos,  looks like everything  is going great with your place...i will have to sit down and read your journal. Right now i hear my four legged critters on the monitor  telling me its time to  eat...so dang demanding lol, i just love them


----------



## Devonviolet

The weekend before last, when we were part of a craft sale, instead of doinf farmer's market, one of our customers asked about our chickens. I told her about all the chicks  I bought last Sept. She asked if we had any chickens for sale. Her preference would be six hens. 

I thought about it for a second or two, and told her, that I might.  I had to go home and look.  The bigger they get, the fuller the 16x16 chicken run feels. So I looked and it turns out I had 9 Buff Orpington hen and LOTS of Buff roos.

So last weekend, when we were working the flea market, she came,to get the chickens.  I explained that we had six hens. And a nice Buff roo, if she was interested.  She said sh already has a rooster, who is getting agressive with her granddaughter, who feeds the chickens. So, she didn’t need another roo.  But when I called this afternoon, to let her know when we would be bringing the pullets by, she said, that they had been thinking about it, and decided to get rid of the cranky roo and they would take one of our roos. 

So, this afternoon, we took the birds over to them, and I got a couple photos, before we left them there.


----------



## Rammy

Devonviolet said:


> The weekend before last, when we were part of a craft sale, instead of doinf farmer's market, one of our customers asked about our chickens. I told her about all the chicks  I bought last Sept. She asked if we had any chickens for sale. Her preference would be six hens.
> 
> I thought about it for a second or two, and told her, that I might.  I had to go home and look.  The bigger they get, the fuller the 16x16 chicken run feels. So I looked and it turns out I had 9 Buff Orpington hen and LOTS of Buff roos.
> 
> So last weekend, when we were working the flea market, she came,to get the chickens.  I explained that we had six hens. And a nice Buff roo, if she was interested.  She said sh already has a rooster, who is getting agressive with her granddaughter, who feeds the chickens. So, she didn’t need another roo.  But when I called this afternoon, to let her know when we would be bringing the pullets by, she said, that they had been thinking about it, and decided to get rid of the cranky roo and they would take one of our roos.
> 
> So, this afternoon, we took the birds over to them, and I got a couple photos, before we left them there.
> 
> View attachment 53990
> 
> View attachment 53991



Glad your chickies are getting a good home. Im sure the coop will feel alot less crowded now. GLad she is taking one of the roos, too. That's one less roo you will have to worry about putting in freezer camp now. The chickies are cute.


----------



## Devonviolet

Rammy said:


> Glad your chickies are getting a good home. Im sure the coop will feel alot less crowded now. GLad she is taking one of the roos, too. That's one less roo you will have to worry about putting in freezer camp now. The chickies are cute.


Isn’t that the truth!!!  I ordered 8 Buff roos, to send to freezer camp, and somehow ended up with 12. I also ordered 8 Buff hens, and ended up with 9 hens. . That leaves me with 3 hens. I will butcher 10, and keep one of the roos for breeding.

Next spring, I will separate out the hens and one roo, so I can get some straight Buff Orpington chicks. Given my experience losing eggs, I plan to buy an incubator, so I can have a better chance of having chicks to sell. Then, I can brood them in the barn, just like I do the ones I buy from the hatcheries, for a premium. I’ll wait until they are feathered out, so I can get a few more dollars for them.

People at farmer’s market just love to see animals brought for sale. So, we will take them to the market and should be able to sell them there.


----------



## Baymule

DV, I have an incubator that you are welcome to borrow. I will probably use it a couple of times to replenish my flock, but I won't use it all year long! More than happy to share it. It is an incu-view. I ordered it after reading a LOOOOONG thread on BYC about Incu-view incubators.

http://incubatorwarehouse.com/egg-incubators/combokits/incuview-combo-kits.html

You would be able to sell some chicks so you could take your "chick money" and order your own. And you could decide if you liked it or wanted another brand.


----------



## Baymule

I have Easter Eggers, perhaps we could do a chick swap.


----------



## Rammy

I thought about hatching out some chickies next year and selling them straight run, since I probably wont be able to tell whos who when they are born.  I did that one year and sold them as mix breed since I have several different breeds of chickens and a SLW rooster. Not sure he's all that fertile though. The BO I had, when I hatched out eggs from him, every one hatched. This rooster, not such a good track record. Might see if I get better results next year. I plan on getting rid of some of the older hens anyway since I dont think they are laying anymore. Get some fresh stock.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> selling them straight run, since I probably wont be able to tell whos who when they are born.


Not without vent sexing training or making sex linked chicks.


----------



## Devonviolet

Wow!  Thanks for your generous offer!  Sounds good for both the incubator AND the Easter Egger trade. 

Thanks for stopping by today. Of course I always love seeing you and your DH.  You give the BEST hugs!  I also enjoyed meeting your DS and sharing my Earl Grey Cultured Pickles with y'all!


----------



## Baymule

I did a lot of research before buying an incubator. They get pretty expensive and cheap ones are......cheap. I was impressed with the level of customer service and the incubator itself. You can try mine before buying one for yourself. 

It was good to see you and your sweet husband, glad y'all stuck around and waited for us to get there. For the rest of you, that huge hog we took to slaughter......since I was having trouble finding room for all the meat, I wasn't going to keep the fat. DV requested the fat for making lard, so we took it to her. 

Those pickles were GOOD!!!!


----------



## Rammy

I have  a GFQ Genesis Hovabator 1588 incubator. I got it because I was tired of constantly having to monitor the temps in the ones you adjust yourself. This one the temp is preset and stays there and it circulates the air. I use an automatic egg turner until day 18. The only thing I have to watch is the humidity and for that I have two humidity monitors so I can take the average and adjust it. To add water I take a piece if tubing you would use for fish tanks and put thru a plug ontop to one of the trays. I then use a syringe to add water or remove if the humidity is too high. Cost me about $150  but I love it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad you & DH got better, quickly.   Isn't easy to do chores when you're sick & hurting!   Of course, animals just say "tough, get with it" and eat happily.    They have us trained.

Believe your farmer's market ends soon, or has?   I see you posting more again.  Nice.

Chicks and Spring -- yep, that's a good thing.   You have a hard time beating TSC to the punch around my area but, some people prefer those from a home flock because they feel better than not knowing the hatchery they came from.   Of course, others could are less!

People buy a lot of chicks from the farm markets here...some of which are AT TSC.  Believe they like diversity of size, type, etc. that's available at those events.  Many feel more comfortable with chicks that are feathering and/or a couple of months old.

Have a nice Sunday -- continue to feel better!


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes. Farmer's Market is over until next April. 

A local shop is willing to sell some of my products. So, I will still be busy.


----------



## Mini Horses

You might want to ask some locally owned beauty shops.  I had 3 with my soaps.   Women do most of the shopping!


----------



## Devonviolet

Yesterday, I spoke to my brother, who lives in the Paradise, CA area, where they have had more forest fires. He and his wife were driving to Sacramento, to find a hotel room, because their house totally burned down.   He has insurance, but that will never replace the family heirlooms.  My heart relly breaks for thm. However, my brother is a survivor, so I know he will be fine, in the end.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, pretty horrible. For most in Paradise, making it out alive is all they could ask for.


----------



## Rammy

Thats just awful. Ive been watching the news. Im glad your brother and his family are ok.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry for your brother.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Devonviolet said:


> Yesterday, I spoke to my brother, who lives in the Paradise, CA area, where they have had more forest fires. He and his wife were driving to Sacramento, to find a hotel room, because their house totally burned down.   He has insurance, but that will never replace the family heirlooms.  My heart relly breaks for thm. However, my brother is a survivor, so I know he will be fine, in the end.


So sorry for his loss


----------



## Devonviolet

Thank you all for your kind words. My brother and his wife were on their way back from visiting one of my sisters, who lives in Southern California, and who is dying from cancer.   So, fortunately they were not home when the fire got to their development.

My other sister lost her apartment three weeks ago, due to fire. My family is falling apart. I’m the only one who is not having problems.


----------



## Bruce

That is a lot of tragedy to deal with DV.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is a lot for one family in such a short time.


----------



## Mini Horses

Very sorry to hear of the various losses & illness in your family.    Even though it is not your own loss/displacement, it surely creates stress for you.  At least your brother was insured. I hope your sister was, also.  Sadly, unreplaceables are the heart of so many of these disasters. 

So many huge disasters this year.   There are a lot of people "homeless", in the sense of tragic loss of their homes.   There is no answer that is acceptable, we can't turn it back to "didn't happen".


----------



## farmerjan

So sad and sorry for the losses that your family has suffered and for the suffering of your other sister with cancer.  Prayers for all and if there is anything anyone can do, please ask as you never know where help might come from.


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> There is no answer that is acceptable, we can't turn it back to "didn't happen".


No, we can't. We just have to move forward, again, in the face of and in spite of adversity.
The death and injuries are terrible to read about, as is the structure and infrastructure loss but hopefully better weather conditions soon appear so the fires can be brought under control.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry to hear about your family losses and health issues.


----------



## Southern by choice

I just saw...  
I am so sorry DV, I know you feel this deeply, I know you are praying for them. I will too.


----------



## babsbag

@Devonviolet I didn't know that you had family so close to where I live. Paradise was a beautiful little community and it so sad to see so much loss...how to rebuild an entire town...no people = no businesses. No businesses = no people, it is an endless loop. It might have been a blessing that your brother was not at home when this started, over 600 people missing and so many of them are senior citizens. Very heartbreaking. I'm sorry for all the heartache in your family right now. I will be praying for you all.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> I just saw...
> I am so sorry DV, I know you feel this deeply, I know you are praying for them. I will too.


Thank you SBC. Your prayers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> I didn't know that you had family so close to where I live. Paradise was a beautiful little community and it so sad to see so much loss...how to rebuild an entire town...





babsbag said:


> Very heartbreaking. I'm sorry for all the heartache in your family right now. I will be praying for you all.


Thank you for your prayers, Barbara. It means a lot to me.

Actually, my brother and I have been estranged for many years. I had tried, several times to mend the bridge, but it wasn’t until recently he agreed to talk to me. We are now in good standing and it makes my heart sing!   I didn’t know until just before the Camp Fire started, that he lived North of Paradise. My other sister had told me, that she thought he and his wife were living in Oregon, but that was not correct. They had not talked since 2003, so she was not sure of her information.

He and his wife were packing to go see our sick sister, when the evacuation order came through. They drove to Los Angeles, and their house burned while they were gone. I am so glad they were not home!

Now the nightmare starts, with them being homeless. For the next week they are staying in a hotel, near Sacramento. They are talking with the insurance company and are planning to rebuild on the same property.  Next, there is the issue of PG&E possibly starting the fire, which leads to possible law suit, to reimburse the insurance company. They lost EVERYTHING!!! Including family photos and documents, which can’t be replaced.    It totally breaks my heart.

My nephew and his family, lives in a nearby town, which, so far, has not burned. However, as of last night, the fire was only 40% contained. Time will tell if he will also lose his home.  I am praying they remain safe!


----------



## promiseacres

so glad your family is ok... I just can't imagine.


----------



## RollingAcres

I'm sorry to hear DV...


----------



## Baymule

Oh DV, I am so sorry for the loss in your family. I am glad that you and your brother are on good terms now. I hope he can take this and turn it into something positive. They are alive. That shouts joy. They are alive.


----------



## Southern by choice

I messaged you DV


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> I messaged you DV


Got it!  I have some questions. Today is turning out to be busy. I'll write later.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Bruce

I too am happy your brother and his wife are safe. Really sad for all those who lost property or loved ones.

I wonder what people who are going to rebuild can/will do to substantially decrease the potential for a repeat occurence.

Not sure how I feel about suing PG&E. Unless they were grossly negligent in some way, "stuff happens". People want their power, would complain if it were cut off. If the fire started because a tree on someone's property was blown down on a power line, snapping it and causing a fire, would they be sued? Probably not because they aren't a faceless company with a lot of insurance coverage.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> I wonder what people who are going to rebuild can/will do to substantially decrease the potential for a repeat occurence.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about suing PG&E. Unless they were grossly negligent in some way,



@Ridgetop has talked about keeping a 200’ clear zone between a structure and the closest trees/brush. I think she said when the fire reached the cleared space it didn’t have any fuel for the fire, so it went around their house. 

My brother did have the forest coming right up to his house. I plan to mention clearing a safety zone to him, when he isn’t quite so stressed over the rebuilding process.

As far as suing PG&E, there was talk on the news, about PG&E being negligent. I’m not sure about the details. With thousands of homes burning to the ground, there will likely be a class action law suit. So, it wouldn’t be just my brother suing them.


----------



## Bruce

Oh, I know it wouldn't be your brother on his own. I've heard and read other comments that PG&E should be sued.

A 200' clear zone in many neighborhoods would mean no plants anywhere in the city. A lot 400'x400' is about 3.6 acres. And the lot would have to be bigger than that since the 200' is to the side of a structure.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> A 200' clear zone in many neighborhoods would mean no plants anywhere in the city. A lot 400'x400' is about 3.6 acres. And the lot would have to be bigger than that since the 200' is to the side of a structure.


I don’t think the 200 foot rule would apply in the city. More so, when woods or forest is adjacent to the property, and an out of control forest fire could quickly burn structures in it’s way.

I could be wrong, but I would think in the case of my brother’s lot, he would be clearing outside his property line, since I believe the expansive forest, adjacent to his property, is owned by the state. I think maybe @Ridgetop was clearing outside her property line, to achieve the 200’ buffer zone. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## Rammy

I dont understand why a homeowner would be responsible for clearing outside thier property line if the land is owned by the state. Shouldnt the state be responsible for that? As much money California sucks from thier citizens in taxes, they should be doing it. Plus, they have all that free help in prisons and jails to take care of it. Just doesnt seem right.


----------



## Devonviolet

No, it doesn’t seem right. But, I guess the Department of Forestry (is there such a department?) has a budget, and in the end, if (for whatever reason) it isn’t in the budget, and they can’t provide clearing of the buffer zone, and if it fell to me to do it, I would do it, to protect my property from being burned to the ground. I might grumble under my breath while doing it though.


----------



## Rammy

Isnt it nice how the state figures out how to screw people over in so many ways? Tax you to death, fine you for not doing something the state should be doing with the taxes they collect. Nice racket.


----------



## Devonviolet

Rammy said:


> As much money California sucks from thier citizens in taxes, they should be doing it.


I think what I heard was, that the politicians have their pet programs, and they divert funds from where they are needed, to their pet programs. Now THAT isn’t fair, but is the sad reality of life.


----------



## Rammy

Aint that the truth.


----------



## Bruce

@Ridgetop has acreage, I'm sure they were clearing inside their property.

Paradise was a city. My impression is plenty of houses burned to the ground that were not backed up to forest land.


----------



## Rammy

Where, oh where, has @Devonviolet gone? Searching high and low and nowhere to be seen..........


----------



## Devonviolet

Rammy said:


> Where, oh where, has @Devonviolet gone? Searching high and low and nowhere to be seen..........


Hi Rammy,
I'm sorry to be so absent, here on BYH. I thought once Farmer's Market was finished I would have more time. However, my attention was diverted to other endevors: chickens, goats, kitchen island sealing, getting insurance quotes as our renewal date is soon. making products, for special orders, to be given as Christmas gifts, and today finding a small appliance repair shop to fix my broken Kitchenaid stand mixer .   i called at least FIFTEEN appliance repair shops, before I found one that actually fixes the d**n machine. Two actually told me to throw it away & buy amother one!!!  At $400, I'm not throwing the blasted thing away!!! 

It seems like it isn't going to end anytime soon.   So, I'll have to keep lurking when I have a few minutes to catch up on a few threads.


----------



## Rammy

Devonviolet said:


> Hi Rammy,
> I'm sorry to be so absent, here on BYH. I thought once Farmer's Market was finished I woild have more time. However, my attention was diverted to other endevors: chickens, goats, kitchen island sealing, getting insurance quotes as our renewal date is soon. making products, for special orders, to be given as Christmas gifts, and today finding a small appliance repair shop to fix my broken Kitchenaid stand mixer .   i called at least FIFTEEN appliance repair shops, before I found one that actually fixes the d*** machine. Two actually told me to throw it away & buy amother one!!!  At $400, I'm not throwing the blasted yhing away!!!
> 
> It seems like it isn't going to end anytime soon.   So, I'll have to keep lurking when I have a few minutes to catch up on a few threads.


 We miss you! Figured you were busy. I wouldnt throw your appliance either. I have an older model Mr. Coffee ice tea maker. The pitcher was leaking bad so went to get a new one. They dont make this model anymore.  Searched all over the net for one and even called the company. Nope. Found two on ebay. Got them both. One was brand new in the box.  Wont use that one til the other one goes kaput.
Dont tell ME I cant find a replacement! The ice maker works just fine. No sense in buying a new one. 
Im glad your busy and your business is doing well. Let me know when you get a website so we can order from you!


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Two actually told me to throw it away & buy another one!!!  At $400, I'm not throwing the blasted thing away!!!


I wouldn't think so. What is wrong with it?



Rammy said:


> I have an older model Mr. Coffee ice tea maker. The pitcher was leaking bad so went to get a new one. They dont make this model anymore.


Have that problem with my ancient Mr. Coffee Jr. Small carafe broke. Can't buy one anywhere. And you need THAT carafe because the filter basket sits on top of it.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Have that problem with my ancient Mr. Coffee Jr. Small carafe broke. Can't buy one anywhere. And you need THAT carafe because the filter basket sits on top of it.



Tried Ebay?


----------



## Bruce

OOOPS! The big one (that doesn't have any broken parts) is a Mr. Coffee. The broken carafe is a 'vintage' Krups. Probably over 30 years old. Don't find any carafes.






Plus there are plenty of cheap coffee makers out there. Thing is I generally only drink 1 cup and only on Sunday. Don't really need an electric coffee maker. I've been using DW's old Teavana, the lid on hers broke at the hinge and she kept forgetting and dumping the lid off when she opened it. Somehow the lid was lost between when I left for So. Cal and when I got back. Probably fell into the trash can which is right next to the counter.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> I wouldn't think so. What is wrong with it?


I'm not sure. It is 2-1/2 years old & of course it didn't break until AFTER the warranty was over. We have replaced the main gear TWICE. The 2nd time the worm drive was messed up. So, the 2nd time, we replaced the worm gear too. Per instructions we found online, we also replaced all the grease, to make sure there weren't any shards of metal, in the grease, that could mess up the gears.

I don't know what wrong with it. It isnt clunking, like it did before. It's making a loud whining noise.

On Tuesday, out of desperation, I called the local appliance hospital, even though last year I called there & was told the guy that repairs Kitchenaid stand mixers had retired.  Well, he must have come out of retirement, 'cause he is working mornings on Kitchenaid mixers.


Bruce said:


> Don't really need an electric coffee maker.


Have you considered buying a cordless (teehee) French Press? We got ours at IKEA, but I think you can get one at your local Walmart. This one is 3 cups, but you can make less. Online it costs $15.99 - I think you can get free shipping if you have it shipped to the store. My experience has been that everything online costs more than in the store. So, you might check the store first.


----------



## Baymule

Planned obsolescence.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Planned obsolescence.


Absolutely!    The gear that broke - TWICE - is made from soft pot metal, which breaks easily. 

But, what I don’t understand is, that so many people buy kitchenaid mixers, and no one repair them.  Once it’s out of warranty and it breaks, if you don’t send it to kitchenaid, it’s almost impossible to find a repair shop that will repair it. I don’t know if shipping is included when under warranty, the problem with sending it to kitchen aid — out of warranty, is that this machine (with box) weighs 25 pounds, without the bowl & beaters, and it is expensive to ship one way, but then you pay return shipping.


----------



## Devonviolet

This past summer, we tried to sell duck eggs at farmer’s market, and other places. I used the duck eggs when I did my baking, and we ate only duck eggs, but we still had extra duck eggs. So, we decided to sell the Khaki Campbell ducks. We also decided to sell the geese, because they weren’t giving us eggs or goslings. As much as we enjoyed them. We can’t afford to keep and feed animals, that aren’t productive. 

I put two ads on Craig’s List, for both the ducks and geese.  For the ducks, I was asking $100 for nine hens and a drake, and $110 for the geese. I started ggetting  messages from people not wanting to pay full price. I said “No”, they are worth more than that.  One guy wanted me to meet him “half way”.  I mapped it on google maps. Turns out. It was 61 miles for me and 25 miles for him. “Uh, no!”  Then he asked if he could pay more. “Uh, NO!”

Then a lady messaged me and said she already had a few Khaki’s and wanted more. She offered to pay me $125 for them, because I had another person who said he really wanted them. “SOLD!” Then, in conversation, I learned that she had recently lost a goose, so I asked her if she wanted our two geese, and she did.  

She came today, after church, and picked up our Khaki ducks and geese.  We are thrilled, because we know they are going to a good home.


----------



## greybeard

"Stuff" and "things" are worth exactly and only as much as a buyer is willing to pay for them.


----------



## Baymule

I am glad that you found a good buyer. I know the care you took of your ducks and geese and the enjoyment they brought to you. Not just a buyer, but someone that will love and enjoy them as much as you do, that is a big plus+plus+!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad that it worked out so well.  It's normally more difficult to sell when we are also truly concerned about their future care.  Sounds like this was perfect!


----------



## Devonviolet

Absolutely! This young lady just adores her ducks and geeese, and I KNOW she is going to take really good care of them. Another cool thing is that she has a pond, and her ducks and geese fly to the pond, and then swim under water for about 15 feet.  That is SO cool! 

This is truely a win-win!!!


----------



## greybeard

Until I got a pair of them, I never really understood the old adage "Pooped like a pet goose".
I was never so glad to see anything leave here as I was when those 2 hit the road.


----------



## Southern by choice

I loved our Khaki Campbells.  They sure are prolific egg layers!  They are so quiet too.
Glad you found a good home for them. 

I thought of you last night- Went to see Trans Siberian Orchestra at the PNC arena in Raleigh (@Goat Whisperer  blessed me & Dh with tickets... so it was the 3 of us and one of my sons that went)  ... waiting for the show to start and this woman walks up the stairs passing us - as she went by her perfume was so strong it made me cringe. That is where you come in... I thought to myself this lady doesn't realize she is literally TOXIC to other people. Thought of you reacting immediately. It made my nose go "ehhhhhhh" for a minute. I just kept thinking of all the poor souls sitting anywhere near her.

It wasn't a bad scent just so overwhelming.
The show was awesome!


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes!  I would have gotten an instant headache!  SO glad I wasn’t where she was.  I sure wish I could have been there with y’all to see the Trans Siberian Orchestra though!  I love their music. It just relaxes me so much! 

That was so nice of GW to gift you and your DH with tickets!  She is definitely a treasure!!!! 

I already miss our Khaki’s. But, we weren’t selling any duck eggs. We can only eat so many and I can only use so many to bake.  I wasn’t sure how many eggs we were getting from the Khaki’s until they were gone.  Now, we are hardly getting any.   Our older hens aren’t laying even a dozen a week and the pullets are due to start laying around the first to middle of January, so we won’t be too long before we have eggs again.  

The local Herb Shop will buy as many chicken eggs as we can give her. So, no problem getting rid of chicken eggs. She tried selling our duck eggs, but no one would buy them.


----------



## Rammy

I love TSO! I went to see them every year for 10 years here. Got mad at them tho for firing Tommy Farese. Have all thier CDs.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I hated to read about the KCs and wish I'd been closer to get them....I just love those little darlings.....and I sure do miss ours, but here shortly I may just be able to get some more....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I hated to read about the KCs and wish I'd been closer to get them....I just love those little darlings.....and I sure do miss ours, but here shortly I may just be able to get some more....


Yeah, I thought of you when I was posting them for sale.  That would have been awesome, if you could have gotten them.  I would have even given you a nice cut in the price.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Aww!!....your so Kind........


----------



## Devonviolet

I have to brag on DH for a minute. 

About 2 weeks ago, he was using the vacuum. He had to go outside, for something, and when he came back in, he turned on the vacuum and nothing happened.  HUH???  So, he plugged it into another outlet and . .. .. nothing.  That led to checking five outlets on the same wall. Five of them didn’t work.

Now, he’s not an electrician, but his father was a farm boy, who taught farm mechanics. He started working on electricity back just about when Edison first invented it. So, DH grew up at the knee of a brilliant teacher.  He has been working on electric wiring for about 60 years.
He tried just about everything he knew to do . . . Tracing wires, re-wiring electric outlets, putting in a new breaker, etc. Nothing worked!  He was losing sleep over this.  He just KNEW there had to be an explanation! He could tell that the first wire in the string went up the wall, to the attic, which meant it went down into the electric panel, in the bedroom.

So, this afternoon, he went into the bedroom, with his rubber sole shoes and rubber palm gloves, and started checking black wires, one by one, in the breaker box. I was in the middle of baking some Cranberry, White Chocolate, Walnut Scones, and I just noticed, in passing, that he went into the office, where the outlets were out.  He came back into the kitchen and very low key, he said, “It worked.”   I said, “WHAT??” . He said, “It worked.”  I looked at the lamp plugged into one of the outlets, and IT WAS LIT!!!  I started whooping and hollering, and ran to hug him.  He just kept laughing.

It turned out the screw, in the breaker box, that held the white wire, for that string of outlets, was just a half a turn too loose, preventing a contact point. So, he turned it tight, and that did the trick. 

Absolutely nothing happened, between stopping the vacuum, and restarting it, that should have caused that wire to stop making contact in the breaker box.  So, once he figured out that it was a loose screw, he checked every other screw and they were all tight. 

I’m SO PROUD OF HIM!!! He’s so smart!!!   I just had to brag on him!!!     If we had to hire an electrician, we would have probably had to pay him big buck$ to find the problem.


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh, and by the way, here are the scones, that I was making when DH fixed our electrical problem.


----------



## Southern by choice

Not sure if I am happier about your lights and DH figuring it out or the scones! 

So how did they come out? Did you like the recipe?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yay and Yum!!!  He did good figuring out the problem and your scones look awesome!


----------



## Baymule

That doesn't surprise me. Your DH is not only smart, but curious. He wants to know why, how and what can he do to fix it.  And so he fixed it!


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Not sure if I am happier about your lights and DH figuring it out or the scones!
> 
> So how did they come out? Did you like the recipe?


  

Actually, this is a recipe that I have made several times.  I used to sell these at farmer’s market, before I started selling strictly gluten free baked goods. And of course they turned out yummy!


----------



## Devonviolet

So after DH found the loose screw, I was talking to @goatgurl, on the phone. She said, "If anyone asks if your husband has a screw loose, you can say, 'Not anymore'". 

DH got such a big kick out of it, he couldn't stop giggling.   

He still giggles when he thinks about it.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Rammy

Devonviolet said:


> So after DH found the loose screw, I was talking to @goatgurl, on the phone. She said, "If anyone asks if your husband has a screw loose, you can say, 'Not anymore'".
> 
> DH got such a big kick out of it, he couldn't stop giggling.
> 
> He still giggles when he thinks about it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Okay, brownies are in the oven, for gluten free Peppermint Pattie Brownies. Tomorrow, after church, I will make some white buttercream frosting, add a generous amount of peppermint essential oil, mix well and spread over the brownies. Then, for the pièce de rèsistance, I will melt Ghirardelli dark chocolate chips and spread over the peppermint layer. This makes a “to die for” chocolate mint brownie.  I don’t normally eat a lot of sweets, but I will indulge in a small one of these.    

Tomorrow, I am also going to make my gluten free banana bread.  But not your normal banana bread. I will slice it into 1” thick slices.  When it is cool, I will put the slices on a cookie rack over a cookie sheet and spread a chocolate glaze over it, I sold all of these at farmer’s market and people really liked them.

To top it off, I have already made my gluten free oatmeal cookies, which also sold really well at farmer’s market.

You may be asking yourself why I am doing all this baking.  Well, we don’t have a lot of money, to buy gifts, for everyone in the family. So, we decided to send our family members, in other states, a genereous amount of yummy treats. My daughter-in-law is allergic to gluten. So everything, except the scones, is gluten free.  The scones are my son’s favorite, of everything I make.

We also recently made a big batch of grass fed beef serloin burger, jerky.  DH has a problem with a tooth, and he can’t eat sliced jerky. So, I went online and found this recipe for extruded jerky sticks. I don’t have an extruder, so I spread the meat out on silicone mats on my dehydrator trays, scored it in one inch strips, with the back of a butcher knife, and dried it out for 18 hours. I’m planning to include several pieces of jerky, in each box.  I know my son is really going to like it! 



 

In addition to the baked treats and jerky, I’m also sending a few of my natural products to top the box off.


----------



## Southern by choice

That is so sweet!


----------



## Bruce

All that sounds really good DV!

Can DH get that tooth fixed? That sort of pain can be pretty debilitating.


----------



## Devonviolet

Actually, the tooth isn't hurting him. We went to the dentist & she couldn't fix it. She said we have 2 options:
1.  A root canal & crown - $1800
2.  Getting the tooth pilled - $ 800
     The root is long & curved, so it 
      isn't a simple procedure. It 
      requires anesthia.

Our insurance doesn't cover dental and we can't afford either. Next year insurance is supposed to cover a "little" dental. So, after the 1st of the year, we will check into it again.  At least for now, it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Baymule

They are going to love your presents from the kitchen much better than anything you could ever buy for them!


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Actually, the tooth isn't hurting him. We went to the dentist & she couldn't fix it. She said we have 2 options:
> 1.  A root canal & crown - $1800
> 2.  Getting the tooth pilled - $ 800
> The root is long & curved, so it
> isn't a simple procedure. It
> requires anesthia.
> 
> Our insurance doesn't cover dental and we can't afford either. Next year insurance is supposed to cover a "little" dental. So, after the 1st of the year, we will check into it again.  At least for now, it doesn't hurt.


Bummer.
Near as I can tell no dental insurance is very good at covering more than a little of the costs.


----------



## Mike CHS

All of our dental work has been out of pocket also.  Care Credit has a decent credit plan if you don't want to pay a big chunk of $ at one time.  There is no interest as long as you pay it off by 18 months.  Like all of those things though if you just make their minimum payment, the interest will kick in.  I don't remember what it is but it's in the double digits.  They also later send a credit card to use and then weekly emails to try to get you to activate it which we haven't and will not do.


----------



## Bruce

I wouldn't either, talk about giving you a shovel to dig your own grave.


----------



## Devonviolet

Okay, baking is done and we are in the process of wrapping and packing them all in boxes, to ship.

Gluten Free Peppermint Pattie Brownies









Gluten Free Chocolate Glazed Banana Bread




In addition to the Cranberry Scones, we also have Gluten Free Oatmeal Cookies.


----------



## Mike CHS

Those are pretty and look so tasty that once again I think I put on two pounds just from visiting your thread.


----------



## Devonviolet




----------



## Mini Horses

Maybe we could all  get our names on the "mailing list"


----------



## Baymule

I can vouch for the peppermint patties and the oatmeal cookies, they are darn good!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I always preferred gifts that were made instead of bought and the ones that could be used and enjoyed.....I think that all of it "fits the bill" and will be greatly appreciated....especially since such loving hands and heart made them.....


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Gluten Free Peppermint Pattie Brownies


DD1 requests the recipe 



Mini Horses said:


> Maybe we could all  get our names on the "mailing list"


Yeah! The DD1 can try them before she makes them.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I always preferred gifts that were made instead of bought and the ones that could be used and enjoyed.....I think that all of it "fits the bill" and will be greatly appreciated....especially since such loving hands and heart made them.....


Aww, aren’t you sweet!  Thanks Fred.


----------



## farmerjan

Have you thought about doing them as "gift baskets" ?  For a "price" ?  If you do baked goods for the farmers markets, then you have an approved kitchen or whatever your state requires..... I think that several on here would be more than willing to make a monetary "contribution".....


----------



## Rammy

Put me on the mailing list, please.


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> Have you thought about doing them as "gift baskets" ?  For a "price" ?  If you do baked goods for the farmers markets, then you have an approved kitchen or whatever your state requires..... I think that several on here would be more than willing to make a monetary "contribution".....


Actually, at this point, I only need an approved “commercial kitchen” to process foods with the main ingredient being dairy, such as cheese, cream cheese, kefir, milk, etc. at farmer’s market, it I make non-dairy baked goods, I don’t need a commercial kitchen.  Although, I am only able to sell my baked goods locally. 

To have a commercial kitchen, it requires a building separate from the house, with certain equipment as well as inspections for state certification.  

One of my friends, near us, does home baking as well. She eventually wants to have what she calls a “store front”, where she can sell her baked goods.  We have talked about having a commercial kitchen there.  She could do conventional baked goods and I could do gluten free. Then, I could also process my goat milk into cheese and sell it.  I don’t know if that will ever come to pass. But it’s a nice goal to work towards.


----------



## Rammy

Ok. So I will place my order and @Baymule can bring them with her when she comes to get Ringo. She can hide them in her car. She can be a baked goods mule......get it? Or, I can do a road trip now that I have a decent car now.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like a good plan Rammy.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Sounds like a good plan Rammy.



Which part? The part where I suggested she hide the goods in her car to avoid confiscation by the police if she gets pulled over and arrested for illegaly transporting yummy food?  Or the road trip?


----------



## Devonviolet

Rammy said:


> Ok. So I will place my order and @Baymule can bring them with her when she comes to get Ringo. She can hide them in her car. She can be a baked goods mule......get it? Or, I can do a road trip now that I have a decent car now.


I like both options . . . but I think I like option 2 better, so we can have an East Texas Contingent PARTY!!!   


Bruce said:


> Sounds like a good plan Rammy.





Rammy said:


> Which part? The part where I suggested she hide the goods in her car to avoid confiscation by the police if she gets pulled over and arrested for illegaly transporting yummy food?  Or the road trip?


BOTH????


----------



## Mike CHS

They won't be crossing the California border so there won't be any confiscation.


----------



## Rammy

I dont know about that. I heard Hwy 10 is notorious for cops pulling people over and taking their stuff. Stay off that  highway, @Devonviolet ! 
Of course, the road trip IS a good idea.


----------



## Devonviolet

A little while ago, I was out helping DH with the animals. I got some cool photos and I wanted to share a few.
Deo - Is that a pretty boy, or what??? 





Here is Violet. 


 

Here are some great shots of the twins. They are 8 months old. 

That's Hope Rearing up and Faith on the log.



The they love playing on this log 



 Here they are just being cute 


 

Our first two guineas are growing up. I'm not an expert. But I've read that a 2 note call means its a girl. If so, we have 2 girls. I tried to get pics of both, but the ones of the solid gray one were all blurry. 


 
Those are our 9 Buff Orpington roos (scheduled for freezer camp) in their separate run. It drives them crazy that they can't get at the pullets. 
That's one of our Whiting's True Blue egg layers, with the guineas.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I don't  know  what you took your pictures with, but they are great...thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Deo - Is that a pretty boy, or what???


And if we say "or what" ??? 
Yes he is a pretty boy.


----------



## goatgurl

love the guinea pics.  I've given up trying to figure out whether mine are boys or girls, all I can tell you is that they're guineas.  those baby girls are growing aren't they.  they look really good.  deo and violet are beautiful, almost as pretty as Katie and marco


----------



## Mini Horses

Well -- with those  very cupped wattles I believe you have male guineas.    And I HOPE that your Whitings lay the very blue eggs they show in the pics.  Mine didn't come close.  

BUT they are all lovely!!   My guineas were mostly pied, had a nice white one  Dang owl swooped in and snatched him off the roof of his coop.  Can't fix stupid!  Told him not to get up there.  I miss mine and one day I'll get more.


----------



## Devonviolet

@B&B Happy goats said,
"I don't know what you took your pictures with, but they are great....thanks for sharing them."

You’re welcome.   Thanks. I take my pics with my LG G6 smart phone.  I was thinking I wish they were clearer. But, I’m happy the shots came out.

We recently got my old camera (Nikon CoolPix 80) out, so I can use the tripod.  Even with the shake minimizer function on, my hand tremors make the photos, on my phone somewhat blurry.

Here are a couple photos I took of our aloe vera plant. We bought it after we moved here, as a small plant. Last Spring, it got blown off the porch rail. It was a mess .. . It lost a few leaves, and was falling over in the pot. Rather than throw it away, we propped it up, and tied it to some stakes.  When we brought it in the house for the Winter, I realized that there are quite a few baby plants.  I decided to try taking the stakes and ties off, to see if it would stand up on it’s own. And it did. Here are a couple photos I took, with my phone.





Here are the babies


----------



## goatgurl

and @Mini Horses that's why I try not to have white anything.  predators can see them from 5 miles away and come to eat them.  and you're so right, if you roost on the roof or in a tree of course something is gonna eat you but do they ever learn, nope.  as a nurse we used to say that you can't fix stupid but you can sedate it.  that's the only thing that works.


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> as a nurse we used to say that you can't fix stupid but you can sedate it. that's the only thing that works.


----------



## Baymule

@Rammy if we brought a load of contraband with us to Tennessee, it would never make it. We'd eat it loooooong before we got there...…. survival rations ya' know


----------



## Latestarter

And most of us here don't have to really worry about I-10... that's way south of most of us. Not so for Greybeard and FEM though... They're down south in the Houston area.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> @Rammy if we brought a load of contraband with us to Tennessee, it would never make it. We'd eat it loooooong before we got there...…. survival rations ya' know


I already figured that!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> @Rammy if we brought a load of contraband with us to Tennessee, it would never make it. We'd eat it loooooong before we got there...…. survival rations ya' know


That is why she needs to bring Ringo to you, then get her goods from Devon. Maybe she can take back a nice spotted ram lamb.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> That is why she needs to bring Ringo to you, then get her goods from Devon. Maybe she can take back a nice spotted ram lamb.


They won't be rams very long....


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> They won't be rams very long....


So the ultimate wisdom here is: Speak now, or forever hold your peace, @Bruce.


----------



## Rammy

Even if I took him, he would be a wether as soon as possible. He would just be a pet for the rest of his life. The Lone Wether............hahaha........now he needs a sidekick............


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Even if I took him, he would be a wether as soon as possible. He would just be a pet for the rest of his life. The Lone Wether............hahaha........now he needs a sidekick............


I had two.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah Rammy, take both! Since they will grow up together, they shouldn't have integration and "who's the top sheep" issues.


----------



## Devonviolet

@Bruce. I think the operational word here is HAD. She HAD 2 wethers!


----------



## RollingAcres

Devonviolet said:


> @Bruce. I think the operational word here is HAD. She HAD 2 wethers!


----------



## Bruce

ALREADY? The poor things were just born today.


----------



## Devonviolet

Oops! I've been so busy, I haven't had much time to peruse BYH.  I didn't see her lambing thread.     I'm on my way there now!


----------



## Baymule

DV they are named Dinner, but they aren’t even a mouth full right now! LOL LOL


----------



## Rammy

Sees roadtrip to save two baby lambs in her future. Still need to fence in area for ducks that wont be here til the end of Feb. Where in the heck would  I put two baby lambs.
Y'all are enablers, you know that?


----------



## Bruce

In with the ducks of course!!!


----------



## Baymule

They don't stay babies very long anyway.


----------



## Devonviolet

This is my favorite photo in a long while! I know it’s a repeat, but wanted to let y’all know I just posted it on Picture of the week.


----------



## Rammy

Can I come out and play?


----------



## Bruce

Sure you can Rammy!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Sure you can Rammy!


----------



## Latestarter

Hey DV... I know you're exceptionally busy, overburdened with stuff to do and all, but my curiosity has been gnawing at me... Have you got your girls bred yet to the myatonic buck you bought? How's everything going along those lines?


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Have you got your girls bred yet to the myatonic buck you bought? How's everything going along those lines?


I’m not really sure if they are bred, or not.

I first put them in with Danny Boy October 11th.  On the 24th he was REALLY interested in them back then. He chased and they ran. We never saw Danny Boy make a connection though. 

I marked the calender for 21 days and started watching closer on day 19.  On Nov. 14th he was *really* interested and they both were flagging their tails. Again, he chased and they ran. We never saw a connection.

I set the calender again. On Day 21 (Dec. 5th), we saw a little bit of flagging and Danny Boy kind of sniffed rear ends, but no excitement and no chasing. 

Day 19 (Dec 24), there was no flagging, and Danny boy was slightly sniffing rear ends. But, the interesting thing is that by this point, Rosemary was staying close to Danny Boy, and laying in the sun right next to him, like they are good buddies. 

So, I’m kinda inclined to think, even though we didn’t see any action, the girls most likely got bred on or around Nov. 14th. Only time will tell.


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh yes, here are Danny Booy with his girlfriends.

Left to right . . . Danny Boy (obviously), Angelica and Rosemary, waiting for DH to get some apple leaf candy for them:


----------



## Mini Horses

Rammy said:


> Y'all are enablers, you know that?



YES!   Dontcha love it?!


DV, I really like the picture, too.   Such a loving look on that face -- you can just feel  it


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> DV, I really like the picture, too.   Such a loving look on that face -- you can just feel  it


Yes, he really does love me as much as I love him!   When I go outside, he stands up on the gate barking with joy, jumping up and down, clapping his back legs together.    It is sooo comical.

Then, when I go up to pet him, he lays his head down on the gate, just smiling sooo big.   I'll see if I can find a couple pictures of it.

Here ya go . . .
He is anticipating some lovin'. This shows you how tall he is. The gate is 4 feet.





Now he is laying his head down on the gate.




Now he has rolled over so I can rub his neck.


----------



## Mini Horses

He has you well trained!


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes he does!     And Violet isn’t too bad at schnookering me into a cuddle either.


----------



## Devonviolet

I was out trimming hooves yesterday, and got some more cute pics of my babies.

First is a funny shot of Deo




Here are sweet Faith & Hope




Here they are saying "Hi" to Rosemary, when we were taking her back after getting weighed (122 lbs) and having hooves trimmed.




Here is Angelica, she is weighing 110 lbs these days.  She is so sweet! When she is on the the milk stand, and I stroke both sides of her face, she lays her head down in my hands. It just makes my heart melt!  




The twins (9 mo)  are almost as big as she is.


 

And Danny Boy (87 lbs) on the milk stand, after having his hooves trimmed



He just made my heart melt. He let me cuddle him. His white hair was so fluffy and soft.   No wonder he looks so plump. My fingers sink in about 3 inches!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Is Danny Boy your Myotonic buck?  Has he been able to reach your does and get the deed done?


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Is Danny Boy your Myotonic buck?  Has he been able to reach your does and get the deed done?


Yes, Danny Boy is our Myotonic buck. He is 10 months old. I know he is going to get bigger, because I saw his uncle when I picked Danny Boy up. 

I can't say, for sure, if he is big enough to, "Do the deed". But, the last two times Angelica & Rosemary should have been in heat, he wasnt interested. So, I'm hoping they are bred.

Here is a pic of him & Rosemary standing up on the fence, getting some apple leaf candy from DH. It looks, to me, like he might be able to reach.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> I dont know about that. I heard Hwy 10 is notorious for cops pulling people over and taking their stuff. Stay off that  highway, @Devonviolet !
> Of course, the road trip IS a good idea.


That, is more likely to be US59.. It's safe as long as they don't go as far south as Tenaha or into my county, which at one time, had the dubious distinction of being the only US county whose sheriff served time in a federal penitentiary for waterboarding confessions out of innocent people in order to justify taking their $$, jewelry, vehicles, and any other possessions The Man wanted.

(any north or NW bound highway in Texas is apt to include a permanent or temporary border patrol checkpoint, even several hundred miles from the border.)


----------



## frustratedearthmother

He looks like he's got good muscle.  Hope he was able to settle those does for you!


----------



## Devonviolet

You and me both!


----------



## Latestarter

You're up late young lady... Hope all is well with you folks over there. Still raining here but not for much longer. Back side of the front line is approaching.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yup. We did it again.   You were posting on MY journal when I was posting on YOUR journal. 

My eyelids were starting to get heavy, but I hadn’t checked BHY all day, so thought I would drop by to see if you had posted abut Blackie’s new little girls.     They sure are cute. 

We only got a few drizzles yesterday.  I can never get the weather maps to show me current locations of the fronts. So, I’ve learned I just have to take it as it comes.  We have had more than our share of rain and mud lately, so my feelings wouldn’t be hurt if it all passed us by.    Okay, I’m off to beddy bye!


----------



## Latestarter

https://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/index_loop.php   National weather radar/map
https://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/southplains_loop.php   southern plains weather radar/map
https://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=fws&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes   Dallas weather/radar map
Hope the links work. if so, you can save/bookmark them and use them as needed. I find on my phone they are not as up to date as they are on the computer... they run 5-10 minute delay on here, ~15-20 minute delay on my phone.


----------



## Baymule

Both of you are burning the midnight oil, plus a couple of hours. I let that rain lull me right off to sleep. ZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Latestarter

I don't sleep so well anymore...


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Devonviolet

I think I finally got to bed around 3:15. Never heard any rain, but this morning, the rain gauge showed 0.40” of rain.  And of course the mud was proof.  UGH!


----------



## Baymule

We got a half inch of rain. It was bleary today, cold, damp and windy.


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> We only got a few drizzles yesterday. I can never get the weather maps to show me current locations of the fronts. So, I’ve learned I just have to take it as it comes.


Find a weather underground station near you, then click on their 'Wundermap".
Their radar will show you where the front is in conjunction to your location. 
The front has now already moved thru your area of course, and is over in N central Arkansas but last night it would have shown it exactly where it was as it approached you from the NW.



 
 You can make their map as big or as detailed as you wish, showing local weather stations, wind direction at each, zoom in or out ,or as I did above, just show the map and active radar. (I only had to make it as I did, to show where the front currently is) 
Normally looks more like this, with each station reporting wind direction and temp.


 

https://www.wunderground.com/weather/us/tx/sulphur-springs


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @greybeard. I'll give it a go.


----------



## Devonviolet

Tonight I made a Leg of Goat in my “somewhat” new Instant Pot.  It came out really well!  YUM!!!  DH was still raving about it hours after we ate.

I won’t go into all the details, as I don’t have the energy right now, to write the recipe down.  I do have some photos, of some of the process.

Here is the roast after I put the spices and oil on, for the marinade.




Here is a pic of the onions and carrots frying before I added the meat and kicked on the pressure cookers.



When it was finished cooking, I used my immersion blender to blend the onion and carrots into the broth before I made the gravy.

Here is the gravy, that I made. I must say, it was yummy!




After DH carved the meat, we put some in a bowl, so we could ladle in an extra bit of gravy.  I also made mashed sweet potatoes, from some I had previously cooked in my Instant Pot and froze in meal size portions.  A generous amount of real butter and a small amount of brown sugar, made some amazing mashed sweet potatoes.

We were both hungry, and didn’t want to wait for the meat to cook. So, I also made some Spinich Linguini, with olive oil, minced garlic, grated Romano cheese and I topped it with fresh, chopped cilantro. That was yummy too. We ate that while we were waiting for the meat to cook. I didn’t get any pics of that, but here is my dinner with the meat, gravy and sweet potatoes.


----------



## Baymule

that looks delicious! Makes me want an instant pot.


----------



## Mike CHS

We don't have an Instant Pot but we do have a pressure cooker that gets a lot of use.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> that looks delicious! Makes me want an instant pot.


They are wonderful. I made ribs in them. They fell off the bone. Never buying ribs at Chilis ever again.


----------



## Devonviolet

Rammy said:


> They are wonderful. I made ribs in them. They fell off the bone. Never buying ribs at Chilis ever again.


We have some goat ribs, that we have been putting off making, because the last ribs we made were tough and hard to eat.

This meat is so tender!  I’m looking forward to eating the ribs made in our Instant Pot!!!


----------



## Bruce

Looks great Devon!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Looks very yummy! 

I love my instant pot so much that my MIL bought me another! I have a pressure cooker and for different sized crock pots too. I cook a lot! Lol


----------



## RollingAcres

You food looked delicious @Devonviolet !


----------



## Devonviolet

RollingAcres said:


> You food looked delicious @Devonviolet !


Thanks. It was delicious and the most tender goat meat we have had so far.  I am totally SOLD on the Instant Pot!  [I’m making yogurt in my pot right now.]

This morning, we had Biscuits and Gravy for breakfast, using the gravy from dinner the other night.





It was so good, DH had to have seconds.


----------



## Mike CHS

We use our pressure cooker quite a bit but it doesn't have the flexibility of the Instant Pot.

Your meal and leftovers look super!


----------



## RollingAcres

I don't have an instant pot...now i want one. Would live to do ribs in there, especially during winter time.


----------



## Rammy

You have to get one. I fixed ribs in mine and they were the  best ribs I ever had.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> It was so good, DH had to have seconds.


DH keeps having seconds, he is gonna get fat!


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> We use our pressure cooker quite a bit but it doesn't have the flexibility of the Instant Pot.
> 
> Your meal and leftovers look super!


Thanks Mike. We have a pressure cooker and a pressure canner,. But, I’m really loving my Instant Pot.



RollingAcres said:


> I don't have an instant pot...now i want one. Would live to do ribs in there, especially during winter time.



Yes, I’m looking forward  to making ribs.

Right now I’m making Greek yogurt, which takes 8 hours on the culture cycle. Which of course means I can’t use it for dinner. So, I’m making Fish Tacos, something I have been craving since I had the most amazing Fish Tacos at Baker’s Restaurant in Elkton, MD - on the North end of the Elk River (NE of Baltimore).  I finally found a recipe that I think duplicates what I had at Bakers.   I’ll let y’all know.


----------



## Bruce

Clearly you need another instant pot or three!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> DH keeps having seconds, he is gonna get fat!


   No chance of that, dear Bruce! He is a skinny beanpole (6’2” and 165#).  He eats twice what I do, and never gains an ounce.  I have to remind him to eat snacks throughout the day or he starts losing weight.


----------



## Bruce

I would say wait til some age catches up to him but he's older than I am. I seemed to jump 10 pounds once a decade. Came to VT at 6'2" and 145# in '79. Was 155 when I got married in '90. Now up to 190. Wouldn't mind going back down to 175, guess I need to cut back on the snacks.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I need that problem!


----------



## goatgurl

me too!  my ex used to say "I need to loose a few pounds so stop putting a candy bar in my lunch".  and sure enough he would loose 10 or so pounds.  jerk!!  I just look at a candy bar and gain pounds, don't even have to put it in my mouth.


----------



## Devonviolet




----------



## Bruce

Imagine what would happen if you DID put it in your mouth. Or worse, actually ate it!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, the Fish Tacos turned out better than I remember them at Baker’s Restaurant!!!   OMG!  They were amazing!!!   




 

Here is the Cilantro Slaw that goes inside.  It was supposed to be green cabbage, but all I had was purple cabbage.  DH shredded it extra fine on the mandolin shredded.  I loved it that way! 


 

Here is the Cod frying in butter with lime juice, smoky paprika, garlic powder and cumin.  The recipe calls for talapia, but that is on my food sensitivity list, so I opted for Cod, which is more like the fish I remember from Baker’s.  


 

I have been craving fish lately, but most of the time, I refrain from buying it in the store, because it either comes from China, Vietnam or Tiawan.    Or worse yet . . . Farm Raised        This Cod was caught in Alaskan waters.  It sure hit the spot!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That looks delicious!


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks, FEM. it was REALLY good!  

Oh and the thing that kicked it up another notch was the Cholula Ciipotle hot sauce. Triple YUM!!!





Can ya tell we like the stuff???  That’s a half gallon bottle and it’s almost empty.  YUM!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My DH loves HOT-hot sauce.  He gets the kind that comes with a warning on the bottle.  I won't even touch the bottle...   That stuff is potent - it jumps on your fingers and in your eyes....pure devil juice, lol!


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't think I've ever seen a half gallon bottle of hot sauce but we go through several quarts of jalapenas a year so I guess it works out the same.


----------



## Baymule

Dang, those look sooooo good!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mike CHS said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a half gallon bottle of hot sauce but we go through several quarts of jalapenas a year so I guess it works out the same.



DH goes through a quart in a couple weeks.  It's insane...truly insane.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

That looks so good! I’m definitely going to have to try this one!


----------



## RollingAcres

Devonviolet said:


> I have to remind him to eat snacks throughout the day or he starts losing weight.


I wish I have that "problem"!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Yummy fish tacos!!1 That Chocula hot sauce is the bomb! I love that stuff too!


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, for a non-shopper, and not much of an experimental cook... and no TV.... What is this instant pot that you all are talking about?????  I use a small convection oven, no microwave, I have  a pressure canner, and cook alot in my cast iron fry pans and a dutch oven type.... and use my revere ware all the time on the stove.... but never heard of this instant pot.  I need a lesson please....


----------



## RollingAcres

@farmerjan it's like a pressure cooker & slow cooker all in one. I don't have one but have heard of it.


----------



## Mike CHS

We bought one for daughter and daughter in-law and they love them.


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> @farmerjan it's like a pressure cooker & slow cooker all in one. I don't have one but have heard of it.
> View attachment 57383


Thats the one I have. Love it.


----------



## Devonviolet

I have an Instant Pot DUO-08 7-in-1 Programmable Electric Pressure Cooker.  It has a capacity of 8 quarts. I bought it on Amazon, back on Black Friday on Amazon, for $79. That same Instant Pot is now $121, from the same seller. So, I got an amazing deal on mine!


----------



## Mike CHS

We used that same sale to buy the ones that we gifted.


----------



## Rammy

I just have a 3 qt one. Its big enough for me. Got it for $40 dollars from Wallyworld. It gets used a lot.


----------



## Devonviolet

Rammy said:


> I just have a 3 qt one. Its big enough for me. Got it for $40 dollars from Wallyworld. It gets used a lot.


That’s great Rammy.  We all have different needs, in the kitchen, based on what we are doing. You probably use yours for cooking meals for two, right?  

I bought the next to the biggest, because I knew I would be pasteurizing milk, making large batches of yogurt, hard boiling 1-1/2 dozen eggs, cooking for church fellowship meals, etc. So, I needed a bigger one than you do.  Another thing I have done is to make large batches of pinto beans and sweet potatoes.  We set aside one or two meals worth and then freeze the rest in meal size containers and freeze them. Then, all I have to do is pull out one meal’s worth, heat it up and voila, a quick meal when I don’t feel like cooking.


----------



## Rammy

Devonviolet said:


> You probably use yours for cooking meals for two, right?




Meal for one.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Rammy...why the sad face?,  most of my best times in life have been while being a single woman.....dang girl you can do what you want, when you want and with whoever you want...what more could you want


----------



## Rammy

I was joking.


----------



## farmerjan

Occasionally a face across the table, friendly talk, even someone to complain to and about.... plain old company....  I have been single since 1979.  Yeah, had a couple of long term relationships, and a very good friend that I also loved dearly.  In the process of getting his horrible situations straightened out, and freedom from someone who was certifiable,  had a heart attack and died at 55.  I was devastated because he was first my best friend....
I do like being on my own most of the time.  But there are times that someone to just go out to dinner with, or someone to want to do a little better job of being a cook or taking care of the house, or working in the garden with..... 
So yes, @Rammy  I get it.....
Thanks for the info on the Instant Pot.  Will have to look into it.  Might be a big help to wanting to cook and eat a little better.  I have gone on a bit of a  "watch what I am eating" thing.  And trying to make my evening meal a large salad.  Tonight had some chicken that I added.... it hit the spot.  Trying to do my "heavier" eating in the middle of the day... I definitely need to drop some weight which would make it better for my ankle and knee no matter what I do in the future.  One thing, I usually do lose some weight in the summer, just with the heat, on & off the tractors making hay and all.  And I drink less milk in the summer and more water and tea....


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Meal for one.


@Latestarter lives to far away


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> Occasionally a face across the table, friendly talk, even someone to complain to and about.... plain old company.... I have been single since 1979. Yeah, had a couple of long term relationships, and a very good friend that I also loved dearly. In the process of getting his horrible situations straightened out, and freedom from someone who was certifiable, had a heart attack and died at 55. I was devastated because he was first my best friend....
> I do like being on my own most of the time. But there are times that someone to just go out to dinner with, or someone to want to do a little better job of being a cook or taking care of the house, or working in the garden with.....
> So yes, @Rammy I get it.....


First, I’m sorry to hear you lost your best friend, Jan. Family is important, but not everyone finds a true best friend, and I’m sure that was a devistating loss.   

I was single for 12 years, after my Ex left me to marry someone he met on a business trip. Don’t get me wrong . . .. it was a good thing, for many reasons.

After I was single, I dated a few men, but nothing ever clicked. I finally decided that I needed to wait on God to bring the right man into my life . . . Or not.  My son went into the army in 1994 and I lived alone until late 1998. At first it was hard, but going to school and working full time kept me busy. Wen I graduated and was only working, being involved with church helped, because I was able to do things with my church friends.  If you aren’t involved with a church, you might consider getting involved with some kind of volunteer organization (i.e. Meals on Wheels or Habitat for Humanity, or FFA, etc.), where you can get to know other people with similar interests.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yesterday was a great day on Deonviolet Acres!   

DH has trouble lifting the 50lb bags of feed. So, I went out to unload the monthly supply (500 pounds).

I have been wanting to broadcast pasture forage seeds, left over from last year, and since I was out there, I asked to see what we had in the 55 gallon barrel, in the shed.  It turned out we had about 75 pounds of oat seed, 25 pounds of Winter Rye, 3 pounds of Purple Top Turnips and 4 pounds of field peas (legumes). So, we put them in the wagon and went out to the pasture to broadcast them.

The goats and dogs made it so much fun!!!  I guess I made the “mistake” of giving Rosemary a handful of the oats.   But it was so CUTE!!! She kept following us around the pasture trying to get some more oats from us.   It was a bit obnoxious, but I couldn’t help but laugh.  At one point, DH had his bucket of seeds in front of him, and she came up from behind and slipped her head under his arm, coming up right where he held the bucket.  He started laughing his head off.

Both goats and the dogs would come to see what we were doing, and then wander off.  It was so cute, when they all of a sudden wanted to see what we were doing again.  They would come running out to the pasture, full speed ahead.  Rosemary is so cute when her ears are flopping around in the breeze!!!  You can’t help but giggle.  Angelica obviously doesn’t have the floppy ears, but she was running and kicking up her heels.     This is not a goat that does that very often. So, it just warms my heart when I see her that happy.  
It took us a while to spread all that seed by hand, so the dogs and goats came and went several times.  It was so much fun to see how happy they all are. 

Then, when we were finished, DH pulled the wagon to the gate and was outside the gate.  By the time I got there, Deo had plastered himself against my legs, for some lovin. Sweet Violet had jumped up on the gate so I couldn’t get out.  So, of course I had to grab her and give her a big hug, before I could put her front legs on the ground and go out the gate.

I JUST LOVE OUR ANIMALS!!!   

If you are wondering where the twins were, they are currently in with Danny Boy.    I put them in with him last week.  Hope was definitely in heat and flagging her tail. Danny Boy immediately started talking trash and sticking out his tongue.  I am certain he got her several times. At one point he almost fell over and lit up a cigarette. 

Faith wasn’t flagging and after a snif or two Danny Boy wasn’t interested in her.  So, we just left them in with him at least until 21 days after we put them in and we knew Hope was in heat.

When they had been in with him for four days, Faith was flagging her tail and he seemed interested, but I never saw him get any action.  However, Faith and Danny Boy seem to be the best of friends.  To get him a bit higher, so he could reach the girls, we put some cinder blocks in the middle of the paddock. Well, they didn’t seem to figure out what they were for, but they seemed to want to lay on them, in the sun. So, I suggested we add some more, so the platform was bigger. Lately, Danny Boy has been napping on the patio and Faith has been snuggling right up next to him. Then, a couple days ago, I saw her nibbling on his ear.    How sweet is that????  Lately she just seems to want to be right near him all the time. 

When I opened the crimped oat bag, I gave a few handsful to each of the three goats, that are near the feed shed (Danny Boy, Faith and Hope). And, as will happen, some of the oats fell on the ground. I wasn’t worried about any waste, because we have one of the drake Muscovies in with the goats, and I knew he would vacuum up what fell on the ground.

We currently have two drakes. The plan, all along, has been to butcheer one of them. But for a number of reasons, we haven’t butchered birds for quite a while. Being drakes, they fight incessantly. So we left the dominant one with the girls and had to separate out the other one. DH calls him Scruffy, because the dominant one did a number on his wing feathers, and they looked rather scruffy.   Scruffy and Danny Boy seemed to get along fine. Then, when we put the twins in with them, it seemed Faith was chasing Scruffy.

Sure enough when the goats left that area, Scruffy went about cleaning up the grain.  Then, as I sat watching them, Faith walked up behind him. As she lifted her foot, I thought “No, she’s not going to do that!!”  But she DID!  She tapped his rear end, so he ran away.    That stinker was antaganizing poor Scruffy.   But that didn’t slow him down any, within a few seconds he was back vacuuming up oats.


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday was beautiful and a great day to be outside. Sounds like y'all had a lot of fun and got some forage seeds scattered to boot. Making progress with getting your girls bred. That means more babies! I can't wait for you to have more goatie babies!

I have a question for you. I know canning sauerkraut kills the beneficial bacteria, but what if you had a "live" jar in the refrigerator and opened up a jar of canned, and added the "live" juice to the canned jar? Would that put the beneficial bacteria back in the canned jar? Reason I am asking is that I just planted a whole flat (64) in cabbage seeds. NO WAY we can eat all that, so my mind went wandering...… Of course, that is assuming that they all sprout, survive transplanting, survive me, continue to grow, survive bugs, grow some more, survive general kill and die conditions and grow to maturity. But I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Mini Horses

I have the 6qt.   Best deal ever!!  Free from a demo.     Yes.  And, I have one of these by a different brand, bought almost 2 yrs ago.  It has a removable pot that I coated, the Instant Pot one is stainless.   I love stainless and cast iron.



Devonviolet said:


> pasteurizing milk, making large batches of yogurt



I thought you drank raw -- but, pls explain how you pasteurize and make yogurt in yours.  Yeah, I know it can be done but haven't.  Interested in yogurt.   I do have a YoLife unit that I have never used -- yet.  Habitat buy for $5, looks to have never been used, boxed, manuals all there .  Got after milking season.  But kids cometh and milking begins!   

Like you Devonviolet -- ready to crank it out!  Cream separator, cheese press, yogurt maker, instant pot, pressure milker & jars, stacks of wipes (more demo freebees)   Can't wait!  

Has anyone tried canning in their instant pot?  It does this with sufficient pressure.  I'm looking at small batches of stuff that would really be nice to use this.   Sometimes we have just a few pints or couple qts.   Not enough to drag out the big guns canners.   Anyone?


----------



## Mini Horses

I agree with the singles -- now & before ones  -- liberating and yes, a friendly "share it" person is nice.  Being single, you can also choose the time & place to share.    I'm strongly independent.  My work often gives me more conversation than I want.


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> Yes. And, I have one of these by a different brand, bought almost 2 yrs ago. It has a removable pot that I coated, the Instant Pot one is stainless.


How did you coat it, and with what product?


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I just planted a whole flat (64) in cabbage seeds.



I had 6 cabbage plants last year and that was more than we could use. Don't can though.


----------



## Bruce

Question about raw milk.

Had to pick DD2 up from work Wed and stopped at a farm store that had a raw milk sign. Bought the 1 pint they had to try it. I was expecting it would have a lot of cream but it was pretty much no different than 2%, maybe whole milk. I had been buying non-homogenized whole milk and there definitely was a noticeable cream texture I don't feel in homogenized milk. I would always shake the container before pouring so I didn't end up with only cream, then only no cream.

When raw milk is sold, have they separated out and removed the cream? I figured it was basically a "out of the cow, through a strainer, into the container" sort of process based on the "name".


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I have a question for you. I know canning sauerkraut kills the beneficial bacteria, but what if you had a "live" jar in the refrigerator and opened up a jar of canned, and added the "live" juice to the canned jar? Would that put the beneficial bacteria back in the canned jar? Reason I am asking is that I just planted a whole flat (64) in cabbage seeds. NO WAY we can eat all that, so my mind went wandering...… Of course, that is assuming that they all sprout, survive transplanting, survive me, continue to grow, survive bugs, grow some more, survive general kill and die conditions and grow to maturity. But I can dream, can't I?


To be honest, I can’t say for sure.  If you are able to pressure can it enough to preserve it, without making it really soft, it might work. The only way to know is to try it.  The thing to keep in minnd is that the bacteria need natural sugars to grow. If the cabbage is cooked before hand, it will still have the natural sugars. So, it would be worth the try.  It will definitely be softer than sauerkraut made from fresh cabbage, though.

I would think if you just pressure canned a pint, and let it cool, squeeze out as much liquid as possible and reserve the liquid, you could add some juice from a fresh batch of sauerkraut juice (2 Tbsp per quart).  I use 1/2 cup of sauerkraut juice for one gallon of sauerkraut.

Add 2 Tbsp + 1 tsp sea salt per quart to the previously squeezed cabbage juice. Add enough of this brine to cover (at least 1-12 to 2” below the lip of the jar), place some cabbage leaves on top and a glass fermentation weight (to keep it all under the liquid). Cover and leave it at room temp for 3-7 days, until bubbles stop forming in the liquid. The best room temperature range to ferment sauerkraut is 72-78 degrees F. Although I have made sauerkraut during the summer when our inside temp was 78-80 degrees.

** If you don’t have enough squeezed juice, you can use filtered or distilled water to bring the level up to the amount of liquid you need.  If you use tap water, the chlorine in the water will kill off the good bacteria, which create the fermentation.  Another way to do it, would be to boil sufficient water (for the brine), and leave it on the stove until it reaches room temperature. That will allow the chlorine to off gas, so it won’t be a problem.

For the “fresh sauerkraut juice” you would likely make a fresh batch of sauerkraut (using fresh [uncooked] cabbage). There are four ways to do that:
1.  Be REALLY nice to a friend who makes sauerkraut, and con (ahem ASK) her to give you some juice.   
2. Add 2 Tbsp per quart of Kefir whey, to your sauerkraut.
3. Add one packet of one of the vegetable starter culture (I have used both of the following: Caldwell’s Starter Culture for Fresh Vegetables and Body Ecology Culture Starter for making cultured vegetables). I have used one packet for a gallon of sauerkraut. It just took a little longer to ferment on the countertop.
4. Pound the cabbage, to get cabbage juice to flow, and add brine, composed of 2 Tbsp + 1 tsp of sea salt per quart of water, to the cabbage after it is packed into the jar.  In this case you are relying on the natural bacteria that are on the cabbage, from growing in the garrden, to create the fermentation.

Does all that make sense?


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> When raw milk is sold, have they separated out and removed the cream? I figured it was basically a "out of the cow, through a strainer, into the container" sort of process based on the "name".


Well, I can’t speak for all raw milk. But the raw cow’s milk, that we buy locally, is filtered, as soon as it is milked, from the cows (about 20 cows at a time). They have a huge filter, that the milk goes through, and it is immediately chilled down to just above freezing, in a tank, where they dispense the milk either into gallon jugs, for sale in their farm store, or into a larger tank where a tanker truck collects it and takes it to a company that bottles it for commercial sales. It is not homogenized on the farm. I do not know where it goes after it leaves the farm, or if it is homogenized.

The cows that they have are jersey cows, and from what the owner tells me, the butter fat is in the 4+% range, but he is working to improve his herd, to where the butterfat is closer to 5%.

The company is called Jersey Girls, and the milk is not homogenized. It does have cream floating on the top, so I also shake it well, before I pour it.  You can ask @Latestarter, what he thinks (‘cause he buys milk there too), but DH and I think our Jersey Girls milk is nice and creamy tasting - much better than store bought whole milk.  I would say it is almost as good as goat milk. 

A question I have for you is, did you buy goat milk or cow milk?  I don’t know what the cow breeds produce for butterfat production, except what our Jersey Girls owner told me. 

With dairy goats, what I have read, regarding butterfat content in goats is as follows:
1. Nigerian Dwarf - 6-10% butterfat
2. Nubian - 4-5% butterfat
3. LaMancha - 4% butterfat 
4. Alpine - 3% butterfat
5. Saanen - 2-3% butterfat

One website, says if you feed your Nubian BOSS it will increase the butterfat content.  I haven’t milked Rosemary (a Nubian) yet, but we will continue to feed the girls BOSS when we are milking them. I have high hopes for our milkiing this coming year. 

In the end, the breed and how you feed them, will determine how creamy the milk tastes.  With cows and goats alike, different breeds produce different amounts of butterfat, which of course will determine how creamy - or not, the milk will taste.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> A question I have for you is, did you buy goat milk or cow milk?


To my knowledge it was cow milk since I ASSUME they would say if it was goat milk.



Devonviolet said:


> I would say it is almost as good as goat milk.


Well see, there is the other thing. Some time back I bought goat milk at the healthy food store. I expected it to taste distinctly different than cow milk. Not so much. In fact if I didn't know it was goat I would have thought it was cow.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Some time back I bought goat milk at the healthy food store. I expected it to taste distinctly different than cow milk. Not so much. In fact if I didn't know it was goat I would have thought it was cow.


There isn’t a lot of diiffference, taste wise - except, when it comes to higher butterfat milk tasting creamier.


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> 1.  Be REALLY nice to a friend who makes sauerkraut, and con (ahem ASK) her to give you some juice.
> 
> 
> Does all that make sense?



UUUHHHHHH..……………...NOPE. But #1 makes perfect sense! 

And maybe a little swapping for some cabbage for sauerkraut juice...….if my cabbages grow!


----------



## Devonviolet

@Bruce, I found the following comparing Cow Milk to goat milk:


----------



## Rammy

I wish I had time to milk a goat. I barely have time to take care of what I have now! It sure would be nice, tho, to learn to make cheese.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> There isn’t a lot of diiffference, taste wise - except, when it comes to higher butterfat milk tasting creamier.


Which, according to your prior post, depends a LOT on the breed of goat. Probably true of cow breeds as well. I've no idea what breed of cow the non homogenized milk came from.

And I find it interesting. In that I wasn't able to notice any particular difference between cow and goat milk and have eaten sheep and goat cheeses without a distinct "non cow milk" flavor that people claim they can't stand goat cheese because of the taste. Maybe I don't have the proper taste buds?


----------



## goatgurl

@Bruce or other peoples taste buds are governed by what they think its going to taste/smell/look like just because it was made from goats milk.  makes you go hummm


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> And I find it interesting. In that I wasn't able to notice any particular difference between cow and goat milk and have eaten sheep and goat cheeses without a distinct "non cow milk" flavor that people claim they can't stand goat cheese because of the taste. Maybe I don't have the proper taste buds?


Well, in the same way that goat milk tastes creamier than most cow milk (due to higher fat content), [good] goat milk cheese tastes different from cow milk cheese, due to the higher fat content. And I’m sure the way tastebuds percieve the flavor would be on a personal basis. .. . Neither good, bad nor indifferent.


----------



## Southern by choice

@Bruce   I can say I have had goat cheese and goat products from different places and they have been disgusting. Bad enough that I ran to the trashcan and spit it out. Tasted like BUCK! So gross!
I really think it depends much on the processing.  Anything from a homestead (just those making food for their family) has been excellent!


----------



## Mini Horses

Mini Horses said: ↑
Yes. And, I have one of these by a different brand, bought almost 2 yrs ago. It has a removable pot that I coated, the Instant Pot one is stainless.
Click to expand...
How did you coat it, and with what product?

(for some reason----quote reply wouldn't)

GB it was a type "I  coated" should be "is coated".


----------



## greybeard

Ahh. Thanks. I have some cookware that the coating has long since 'disappeared' from and I wondered if there was something new out there  that I could re-coat them with..


----------



## Mini Horses

Southern by choice said:


> really think it depends much on the processing. Anything from a homestead (just those making food for their family) has been excellent!



Handling of animals -- grouping, pastures, feeding, etc., as well as handling of milk once milking, IMO, can make a taste difference.   Plus the time of lactation can play a roll in the milk she gives.  Sometimes you get an animal that doesn't "produce well".  Input & output, Mother Nature = what you get.

I have Saanen X Nubian -- it gives me a combo of butterfat %.  Personally, I love my goat's milk.  One doe is especially high with her cream production.  I will see a decent cream line if her milk sets for several days before I use it.  She just got more Nubian genetics than another.   Her sire is Nubian from heavy milk lines.


----------



## Bruce

goatgurl said:


> @Bruce or other peoples taste buds are governed by what they think its going to taste/smell/look like just because it was made from goats milk.  makes you go hummm


Expect it to taste bad so it does? I was basically disappointed that I noticed little to no difference between the 3 kinds of milk. The non-homogenized cow milk was the only one that had a noticeably different "feel". The primary providers of the sheep or goat cheese I've had are smaller producers in the state, sold at the "healthy food" store. 



greybeard said:


> Ahh. Thanks. I have some cookware that the coating has long since 'disappeared' from and I wondered if there was something new out there  that I could re-coat them with..


That would be nice. Problem with "non stick" cookware is that after a few years the coating starts to degrade and they become "stick" cookware. We tossed a couple of pizza trays, the gray coating was flaking off and sticking to the pizza, NOT eating that stuff.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> That would be nice. Problem with "non stick" cookware is that after a few years the coating starts to degrade and they become "stick" cookware. We tossed a couple of pizza trays, the gray coating was flaking off and sticking to the pizza, NOT eating that stuff.



Yeah, once they start to chip you toss.  The one I have that is coated is relatively new and rarely used, no damage.  BUT I did check for a stainless replacement, which they sell for BIG bucks -- like is it gold?     Truly, if you took the name off, you could not tell these pots apart visually.   So, will be checking $$ of pots and sizes to see if both are same and one offers the insert for less. Otherwise, eeh...use with care.  

This is why I love stainless and cast iron.  Just my preference.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> That would be nice. Problem with "non stick" cookware is that after a few years the coating starts to degrade and they become "stick" cookware. We tossed a couple of pizza trays, the gray coating was flaking off and sticking to the pizza, NOT eating that stuff.


Kinda makes ya wonder exactly 'where' all that 'non-stick' stuff (teflon) goes don't it? yum...yum

My next set of cookware is going to be either AllClad or Calphalon.
It has to be oven safe (without removing the handles) and be able to work on induction range tops. I currently have a glasstop electric oven/range, but it isn't induction, but induction will be my next purchase.

 I learned to stay away from the lower end sets such as T-Fal and I do not want any that are brightly colored even if the cooking surface is good. The outside's tend to get discolored or stained over time and just look bad even if the 'inside'. 
 is still non-stick.  Gotham Steel is interesting, but won't work on induction ranges.


----------



## Finnie

Mini Horses said:


> So, will be checking $$ of pots and sizes to see if both are same and one offers the insert for less.



If you buy a different brand insert, make sure it is exactly the right size and shape and is intended for your Cooker. I bought a different brand stainless steel insert for my Nesco cooker, and for several years I had problems with the rubber seal failing to maintain pressure. I thought it was a rubber seal problem, and it took me a long time to figure out that the actual problem was the insert not being an exact fit. Once I put the original non stick insert back in to try, the faulty seal worked perfectly. So then I sourced a stainless steel insert that was correct for the Nesco. 

But the Nesco's not my favorite. It only has one setting for pressure, and only slow cooks on low. What I love Love LOVE is my Fagor Lux Multi Cooker! It has high and low for pressure and high and low for slow cook. It appears to have all the other same functions as the Instant Pot. I'm not sure which is better made, but since I love my Fagor, that's what I would get again. In fact, all your all talk about pressure cookers prompted me to go on line and order two new Fagors for both my married daughters!


----------



## Devonviolet

I’ve had a lot going on, in the lives of family, friends and health. So, I have been more lurking, than anything, lately.

Back in 2013, I had foot surgery, to fix a hammertoe. It turned out to be a botched job, that went from one toe, to all five toes, and two bunions, that didn’t need fixing.  That led to a total of six surgeries to fix the mess, but I still ended up with a mess, and vowed to never have surgery again.

When we moved to Texas, I began to have ankle pain, so went to a podiatrist, who gave me two prednisone shots, that didn’t work, so he told me the next step was an ankle joint replacement, due to bad arthritis in my right ankle. I refused to have surgery and left the office, resigning myself to a painful ankle.

After several years of increasing foot pain, this past summer, my pain was worse than it had ever been, especially after 2 or more hours on my feet, preparing for farmer’s market.  This Winter, I kept thinking of all that pain, and wasn’t sure I could do a repeat this coming Summer.

So, I started rethinking a joint replacement, but got online to find a surgeon, who was the absolute BEST in the area. Truth be told, I didn’t trust the doctor who said he could do a joint replacement. He didn’t seem all that competent.

I ended up picking a Dr. John Priddy, in Tyler. After reading lots of 5 star reviews, I made an appointment to see him for a consult.

After looking at my X-rays, he joined me in the exam room, and said, “You don’t have any arthritis in that ankle!”  I was shocked!  “So why do I have so much pain?”

It turns out, I have a condition called Congenital Contracture of the Gastrocmineus Muscle.  I was gifted large calf muscles by my father. Those big muscles tend to contract and shorten, pulling on the tendons attached to the foot.  The subsequent injuriestthat are possible, are plantar faciitis (which I had a badcase of 15 years ago, shin splints, which my daughter (who also has large calf muscles) had when she ran track in high school, and pulled ankle tendons - which is what has been causing my ankle pain.a temporary/short term solution is to do stretches, but that doesn’t stop the pain long term.

The long term solution is surgery, in which the tendons are clipped to allow lengthening of the gastrocnemeus muscle. 

Since I was going to havvee to go under anestheetic, I asked him about fixing the mess that the previous doctor had done. Most doctors are hesitant to acknowledge other doctors mistakes. And Dr. Priddy was no different (can’t say as I blame him), because they don’t want to have to testify in a lawsuit.  I assurred him I’m not planning to sue, and he did acknowledge that my foot was a mess.  He said he couldn’t make it perfect, but he could straighten the two toes that were at a 30 degree angle (to the right) more than they should be. So, I decided to go ahead and have the surgery. It turned out a good friend had him fix a bad surgery in HER foot, and she now considers her right foot her “good” foot. 

So my surgery was last Monday. Only time will tell if my ankle pain goes away and if the metatarsalgia (bone pain) in my right foot will be gone next Summer, when I am working in my garden and doing farmer’s market.

Right now my fibromyalgia has flared, big time, and it is very painful to walk in the walking boot, that they put on after the surgery. It feels like one great big, tender bruise. However, I am finding that each day, the pain, when walking, is a little less. 

For now, I am sitting in my recliner, with ice on my elevated foot. Putting pressure on my foot is still painful, so I am using our rolling desk chair to roll to the bathroom.  I will be glad to be able to get up and walk around normally.


----------



## Rammy

Get better soon!


----------



## Mini Horses

Gosh, a whole lot going on there.   Have you considered using a walker at home for a while?  It would allow you to support some of your weight when walking, plus provide stability until you could use that leg with less pain.  Shame you aren't close, I have a couple from mom.    BUT most of the time the 2nd hand stores have them at little cost.   Just a thought.  

Yep, thoughts of more pain would sure make me think of the op.  Hope you heal well and fast.   The market needs your products.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy you found a good doctor to help you........just try to think that.... this summer your pain may be gone and you can dance  with your goats all night long ! Heal fast my friend enjoy your recovery time...


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Have you considered using a walker at home for a while? It would allow you to support some of your weight when walking, plus provide stability until you could use that leg with less pain


Actually, I tried using two canes, which I have done before, but it just wasn’t enough. A walker wouldn’t have been any better with a pain level of 9/10, no matter what I did! Now, I probably could walk, but it is easier and less painful if I roll the 20 feet to the bathroom. 

I have gone from hydrocodone, Q4 (every 4 hours), to Tylenol 3, Q4 to Q5, and tomorrow will go to Q6, so hopefully I can get off pain meds really soon. I have Tramadol, if I need it, but won’t just automatically use it if I don’t need it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope you heal quickly.  Foot/ankle pain is no dang fun at all...don't ask me how I know...


----------



## Devonviolet

B&B Happy goats said:


> Happy you found a good doctor to help you........just try to think that.... this summer your pain may be gone and you can dance  with your goats all night long ! Heal fast my friend enjoy your recovery time...


Thanks B&B. I am glad to have found a good doctor and am looking forward to playing with our kids this Spring and Summer. Dr. Priddy was quick to tell me my foot won’t be perfect. It is beyond that kind of miracle. However, he said he was adjusting the position of the metatarsals, so the metatarsalgia won’t be nearly as bad. THAT was a huge part of the pain, in addition to the ankle pain.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Devonviolet said:


> Thanks B&B. I am glad to have found a good doctor and am looking forward to playing with our kids this Spring and Summer. Dr. Priddy was quick to tell me my foot won’t be perfect. It is beyond that kind of miracle. However, he said he was adjusting the position of the metatarsals, so the metatarsalgia won’t be nearly as bad. THAT was a huge part of the pain, in addition to the ankle pain.



I BET any improvement  you get will be welcome i ...am sure .....and there is something  to be appreciated  with spending time playing with your children ...... sounds like some positive  has fallen your way, have fun enjoying it sorry it hurts right now, but it will be better than ever


----------



## Mike CHS

I hope at the least your future pain level (if any) is something you can tolerate and I'm happy you found a competent surgeon.


----------



## Bruce

My Dad had an ankle replacement, but he needed it. Sure glad you didn't let quack #1 do that unnecessary operation! Get better fast!
And that is an order 

Oh, and Dad rented a knee scooter. You should do that. You kneel the bad leg on the padded "seat" and push with your good foot. That way you get around without any pressure on your healing parts.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure hope ya can find comfort with a quick recovery....


----------



## farmerjan

@Devonviolet , I am so glad to hear of this doctor and you getting a better diagnosis... and surgery.  I have had a couple of foot specialists tell me my only option is fusing.  Which I absolutely reuse to do.  Then one tell me that  ankle replacement is a possibility... Then a friend of a friend had a replacement done at Duke in NC and she had very good results.  So I've decided to go there for a consultation.  In the meantime, talking to one of the girls at our Computer center, in Raleigh, NC,  I mentioned that I might be coming their way for a consultation visit and why. She says to me, oh, they are great.  My dad has had both of his ankles replaced, both his hips, and one shoulder....  He has come down all the way from NY to NC to have it done and the rehab.  SO needless to say, I am going to make an appointment there.  Get the ankle assessed, then maybe even have them look at the knee and the one shoulder.  Now, Medicare will pay so that is even better.  
Maybe I need to make a vacation trip to Tyler Tx and talk to your dr.   I just don't want to have surgery and wind up with a bunch of horrible scars and not fix the problems or lessen the pain.  I really want to try the stem cell treatment, but it is not covered and I am not sure I can wait another year to save that up and then have it not work. But I am still trying to figure it out.  If I decide to buy a place, then I can't be laid up for months at a time either.  I am still considering my options,   doing research on where and such.  I've been to NJ where they said a replacement was possible, and even toured the hospital and talked to people in there.  I just haven't reached the point where I am ready to do it.  I think it is because of wanting to try the stem cell rejuvenation treatment.  If that doesn't work then I know I have done everything possible and it is time for the surgery.

Hope you heal well and it helps you alot.  I know what it is like to not be able to stand on your feet for more than 5-10 minutes without feeling the pain .  And I too am not a big fan of the pain pills as it doesn't fix it.


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> Maybe I need to make a vacation trip to Tyler Tx and talk to your dr. I just don't want to have surgery and wind up with a bunch of horrible scars and not fix the problems or lessen the pain.


That is really the issue, when it comes to having foot surgery, or any other surgery, for that matter.  There is no guarantee that it will work, to resolve the issue.

When I went to that “butcher” in 2013, I went because I had a hammertoe. Another doctor, in that practice, had suggested it would be a simple matter of snipping a tendon, to release the tendon, and allow the toe to lay flat.

Well this doctor I saw in 2013, said it would be a little more complicated, but it could be done. I went into the surgery with too much nievete’, and trusted him without asking questions. I came out of surgery with two bunions done (I didn’t know I HAD a bunion) and stainless steel pins sticking out of all five toes. I won’t go into the details, but I had to have six surgeries, and still had screwed up toes, and metatarsalgia pain in my foot.

Since then, I have heard too any horror stories, about botched foot surgeries. If I had it to do over, I would have done a lot of research and wouldn’t have let that butcher touch my feet.

Fast forward to present time . .. . I was surprised when Dr. Priddy told me about the Congenital Contracture of the Gastrocnemeus muscle. I had never heard of it, but when I started doing research about it, it made sense. It turns out only 54% of Podiatriatrists even know what it is. Of that number, an even smaller percentage (I can’t remember the number right now - in the mid 30% range?) even consider it a diagnosis in their patients. Of that number something like 8% even consider treating it.

It is a known cause of plantar faciitis.  I had a severe case of plantar faciitis, when I worked for Mayo Clinic.  I had to leave my position on the floor, at St. Mary’s Hospital, because I could hardly walk on their concrete floors. I went to the head of Podiatry, trying to find a way to get better.  When I walked with the front of my foot up, because of the pain, he told me to stop faking it, and stop wasting his time.  He didn’t even consider contracture of the gastrocnemeus muscle. By the time I found a doctor, who really DID treat the plantar faciitis, he measured the plantar facia and it was 3/4” thick from severe inflammation.  It is supposed to be 1/8” thick. That doctor did 3 excruciating cortisone injections & the plantar facia tendon went down to normal size.

If that venerable Mayo Clinic SNOB had known his stuff, he could have prevented a lot of pain and unnecessary surgery, because the same contracture of the gastrocmeneus muscle causes hammertoe.

By Dr. Priddy diagnosing the contracture, he addressed all my foot problems at once.  So, it all boils down to finding a doctors who knows their stuff.

I can’t guarantee that if you come to Tyler, Texas, and see Dr. Priddy, your problems will be solved. But, it might be worth a consult.  As far as your other problems, Dr. Priddy works in a large orthopedic practice, called Azalea Orthopedic, Spine and Joint. They have areas for spine, shoulder, hip, knee, etc. So, these doctors are highly specialized.

After seeing Dr. Priddy and reading the reviews of other doctors in this practice. I would surmise that this is one of the best orthopedic clinics, at least in this area.

One more testimony, of Dr. Priddy’s work.  After scheduling my surgery, I told a good friend, that I was having surgery to fix my previous bad surgery. She asked me who was doing my surgery? When I told her Dr. Priddy, she said he fixed HER botched foot surgery. She now considers that her GOOD foot!!! . She was totally impressed with his bedside manor and the job he did!


----------



## Baymule

I have watched my dear friend suffer pain, misery and the forced inactivity that goes with it. I am delighted for you DV. You will get through this and will lead a MUCH better life.


----------



## Rammy

Doctors are not God, and I hate the ones who think they are.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I have watched my dear friend suffer pain, misery and the forced inactivity that goes with it. I am delighted for you DV. You will get through this and will lead a MUCH better life.


Thanks for your words of encouragement my friend!  I feel good about this surgery, and am looking forward to being able to get out with my sweet goats to milk them, make cheese and get in the garden, so I can produce enough at farmer's market to finally cover our living costs.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> I just haven't reached the point where I am ready to do it. I think it is because of wanting to try the stem cell rejuvenation treatment. If that doesn't work then I know I have done everything possible and it is time for the surgery.



MANY places make claims this will help various issues and often just will not.  Caution.    There is also a covered option of injection of some type of fluids that reportedly have had very good results.   Might want to investigate & consider that as non invasive and cost covered option if it will apply to your ankle & knee pain.   May help until you decide on more.   I want to say Rejuvenique (??)  Basically replaces the natural fluids that lubricate the natural joint movement.    Yes, those moving parts can get stuck


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ;  I have done the "synvisc" injections where they replace the joint fluid.  It didn't help. One friend of mine had very good results with that for several years.  I take enough supplements to sink a battleship  to try to help my body rebuild the needed joint "fluid".  I have done the  prolotherapy, and PRP  type of injections of my own blood and such to stimulate the regrowth of the cartilage;  this after talking to a doctor that had very good results with it.   My body just seems to not get the message that it is supposed to be able to "heal myself"  LOL.  In the past 5 years I have been to see no less than 7 different orthopedic doctors and clinics, not counting the 2 natural health practices, to see if any have a "better idea".  This last one a year ago, with the stem cell program,  sounded very interesting and I have done alot of research on it.  It is very promising, but again, no guarantee.  I realize they can't guarantee it.  I just would like to try it as the last in line of different treatments.  There pretty much aren't any other types of treatments out there that I have found except replacement after that. 
But  like @Devonviolet  there just might be someone that will say, hey, this is not what they have been telling you.... and this is what I believe should be done.   Sounds like she might be on her way to "being fixed"  alot better than what she has been through in the past. 
So I will make an appt at Duke, and go from there.  It just might be in my future to take a "vacation" to TX for a consult too.  The worst they can tell me is what I have already been told right?


----------



## Devonviolet

Very true @farmerjan. You might be told that they don’t have any answers, but then again, like with Dr. Priddy, a new doctor might just have one more trick, in his bag, that no one else seems to have.

Going back to what you originally said, about all the doctors wanting to do joint fusion.  From what I have seen, that IS an option, but more of an older one, that came before joint replacements and gastrocnemeus muscle release surgery. I, personally, would likely not opt for fusion either.

Another thought to keep in the back of your head, is to maybe have your self tested for medical metals.  I’ll tell you why I say that . . . Back in 2012, I had an upper tooth (2nd from center), that was very loose, and I knew I would need a dental implant, if I wasn’t going to be wearing dentures.

I did my research on implants, and learned that titanium, while touted as benign, actually DID release small amounts of titanium into the blood stream, over the years.  Being so sensitive to chemicals, I didn’t want to take a chance, that I might react to titanium, so I found a dental surgeon, in Washington, DC, who did ceramic implants. From everything I read, ceramic implants really ARE benign.  It was not cheap ($5,000), but in the end, very worth it. It is impossible to tell that I have an implant there! 

Long story short . . .. the first two implants didn’t take, as I had an infection in the bone, and antibiotics didn’t get at that infection. If you are interested, I can PM you how we resolved that.

But, once the 3rd implant was firmly “set” in the bone, Dr. N. sent me to a natural dentist, for an acrylic “night guard”, to keep me from pushing against the implant in my sleep.  That dentist listened to me, about all my allergies and sensitivities, and at the cost of $295 did a blood test for dental materials sensitivities.  It turned out I am sensitive to titanium!  I am SO glad I opted for a ceramic implant, rather than titanium! Otherwise, I might have had to pay to remove the titanium one and replace it with ceramic!


----------



## Devonviolet

My “To Do List” before surgery was a mile long. Needless to say, I didn’t check off everything on the list.

One of the items, on the list, was to make a fresh batch of my homemade sauerkraut.  I eat a small bowl of it every morning, to keep my immune system strong.  My gallon jar of sauerkraut was below the half mark, and I knew I needed to make more, as I wouldn’t be able to make it for a while after foot surgery.

The other day, when DH got the jar out, to add to my breakfast, I noticed it was a little less than 1/4, so I asked him if he would mind making an attempt to make some with the one cabbage, that I had in the refrigerator.  He was game, so yesterday, with my direction, from my recliner, he made his first jar of sauerkraut with one carrot added, for color and added nutrition.

Here is the jar, that is now sitting out on the kitchen counter. He is actually pretty proud of it!!! 





It will stay there for 4-5 days, depending on the “fragrance and flavor”. After it has fermented to my liking, it will go into the fridge, to continue to ferment more slowly.  The beauty of homemade sauerkraut, is that it very rarely spoils.  The good bacteria keep the bad bacteria in check. 

If you are interested in more information on the immune building effects, of sauerkraut and other fermented foods, check out:

www.culturedfoodlife.com

Here is a good article that was in my email this morning:

https://draxe.com/probiotics-benefi...23_week08_curated_product_bogo20_ketobook_cdl


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Just dropped by to say hello, wanted you to know i have been thinking about you having to sit and recuperate. ..i am pretty sure its fusterating when you are used to being so busy, hope you can relax  and find a way to enjoy your down time.


----------



## Devonviolet

B&B Happy goats said:


> Just dropped by to say hello, wanted you to know i have been thinking about you having to sit and recuperate. ..i am pretty sure its fusterating when you are used to being so busy, hope you can relax  and find a way to enjoy your down time.


Thanks B&B.  Yes, it IS frustrating to not be able to get up and do things.  However, now that I have cut way back on my pain meds, I am not napping quite so much, and am able to get some things done on my iPad.

I’m also reading a book, given to me by a friend, called “Flash”, by Rachel Anne Ridge. It is about a young, homeless, donkey, that showed up on a couple’s driveway one dark night, and how allowing him to stay, when they couldn’t find his owner, changed their lives. It is quite a good book!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Awesome, you may of never taken the time to read that book, so happy to read you are enjoying it and weaning off your meds....impressive.....good job


----------



## Devonviolet

B&B Happy goats said:


> Awesome, you may of never taken the time to read that book, so happy to read you are enjoying it and weaning off your meds....impressive.....good job


I am even starting to take little strolls around this small house of ours.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Funny how when you HAVE to slow down for awhile....a simple stroll around the house becomes a mile stone, and another step towards  your goal....you got this one !


----------



## Devonviolet

Awww thanks, B&B! Yes, it's all about perspective.  SLOW and steady wins the race, at this stage of things.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> By Dr. Priddy diagnosing the contracture, he addressed all my foot problems at once. So, it all boils down to finding a doctors who knows their stuff.


That is the hard part isn't it? You don't know what a specific doctor does or does not know until after s/he screws you up.



farmerjan said:


> The worst they can tell me is what I have already been told right?


But wait, there is more! You also get .... to meet @Devonviolet and maybe @Baymule too 



Devonviolet said:


> Here is the jar, that is now sitting out on the kitchen counter. He is actually pretty proud of it!!!


Is that a special jar for making sauerkraut? Maybe with a pressure relief "valve"? And ... I assume it has to be refrigerated after you make it since it isn't pressure canned, right?


----------



## RollingAcres

@Devonviolet I'm behind in reading your journal. So much going on over there and I'm sorry that you are in such pain and have to have surgery.  When is your surgery? I may have missed it if you had mentioned it previously. 

Your sauerkraut looks good. I will eat sauerkraut but I don't it too much, it's too sour for me.


----------



## Bruce

Oh come on RA, you are sweet enough to cancel out the acidity of sauerkraut!


----------



## RollingAcres

Now aren't you sweet @Bruce !


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh my @Devonviolet! You’ve had surgery and you are trying to help settle Joe’s affairs! I’ll say some prayers for strength and pain control for you!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

How was your turkey and visit with joes family? Hope you aren't  overdoing it with your foot....


----------



## Devonviolet

Sorry B&B,  I just now saw this.  The turkey was really good! Brandy made it, and I got the feeling she doesn’t have a lot of experience cooking turkeys. However, it was moist and delicious!  We took a salad, with all kinds of goodies and my homemade Ranch Style Dressing.  A while back, I learned about “spiralized” veggies. It’s really a cool idea. I found a “spiralizer” on Amazon and it was only $12. So I HAD to try it. I think most people use it to make zucchini spaghetti, for a low carb diet, and I DO plan to do that.  But, I also LOVE spiralized zucchini in a salad. YUM!  DH tried doing carrots. It works, but it not easy to get it to turn. But he persevered and ended up with spiralized carrots. However, because they are stiffer, you don’t want to leave them in long curls. So, he figured out if he made a long cut on the carrot, he only got one round rather than a long curl.  Joey’s wife thought they tasted sweeter, that way, rather than eating them in pieces.  I tend to agree with her.  

This evening (5:30) i went to close the blinds on the front door. As I looked out the window, I saw about 20 birds land on the front law. I looked closer and realized they were all Robins.

I was curiois what all those Robins were doing and more landed, and then MORE! I guestimate there were about 50 of them! But, they didn't stop coming! There were more flying over the house & landing in the Cedar trees, in our neighbor's property, across our driveway. They just kept coming.  I’m guessing that there must have been hundreds of them!!! I got my phone and tried taking pictures through the glass in the door. But that didn’t work. So, I slowly opened the door, and they flew away. So, I sat on the bench outside the door and waited. Eventually, they started coming back. But this time, they all went into the trees across the driveway and then down to the ground under the trees.  It was amazing!  I have never seen so many Robins in one place!!!  

I really wanted to get some photos, so I went back in the house and got my camera.  But those photos turned out too blurry too.  It was dusk and too gray out, to get any clear shots. DRAT!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Back to your comment about me not overdoing it with my foot, @B&B Happy goats.  Up until Wed night, it was still rather painful to walk - both my calf and my foot were very tender when we went to Joe’s house. I was feeling very unstable on my feet.  I even used two canes, to stablize myself.

Then on Thurs., as the day went by, I was noticing that my foot and my leg were hurting a little less. Friday, they were feeling like a slight bruise. And today, I am pleased to say, both my calf and foot don’t hurt at all, when I walk with the walking boot!  

So, it is less than two weeks and I am pain free!  That may change after my follow up visit with the doctor on Monday. He said that at that visit, the walking boot comes off and I start using a “walking shoe” which is a flat shoe, with a velcro closure.  Not the most stylish foot wear.   I could be in that shoe for at least 4-6 weeks.  Not looking forward to THAT! But, if it goes as well as it has gone so far,, I am hopeful that it will be closer to 4 weeks or less.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

so happy for you !!!


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like you are in the robin migration flight path this year. We likely won't see any for over a month though last year a few showed up mid March when there was still snow on the ground. Not sure what they eat when the ground is frozen.


----------



## Mike CHS

We usually have some show up in March also but the flocks aren't very big.  Cardinals started showing up a couple of days ago.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I noticed cardinals at my parents over the weekend.


----------



## babsbag

@Devonviolet   Here is a recipe for making liquid soap.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @babsbag! That looks like a good recipe. I have a couple questions.  
1. Can I half the recipe? 72 pounds of liquid handsoap is a lot for the first try.  
2. I’m not crazy about soy products - unless they are organic. Can I substitute the pork lard, that I have from @Baymule’s boar?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Devonviolet said:


> Thanks @babsbag! That looks like a good recipe. I have a couple questions.
> 1. Can I half the recipe? 72 pounds of liquid handsoap is a lot for the first try.
> 2. I’m not crazy about soy products - unless they are organic. Can I substitute the pork lard, that I have from @Baymule’s boar?




Are you going to call your soap WILBERS WONDER SOAP ?


----------



## Devonviolet




----------



## B&B Happy goats

Devonviolet said:


>



WILBERS WONDER SOAP gets the buck wonky smell off you......


----------



## babsbag

You can half it, no problem with that at all. You can change the oils but run it through a lye calculator as different oils have different SAP (saponification) values and that will change the amount of lye you need to use. This is the calculator that I like. 

https://www.thesage.com/calcs/LyeCalc.html


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Are you going to call your soap WILBERS WONDER SOAP ?




I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> I LOVE IT!!!!


If she does...sign me up for some wilbers wonder soap !


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, I AM NOT HAPPY!!!

Several years ago, we bought a Cannon Pixma MX922 printer. For the past three years, it has increasingly been refusing to print. The past nine month, we have basically had to reset the printer EVERY TIME we wanted to print something. Back when it first started, I spent over an hour, on the phone, with customer service, and she said we should take the printer in to a repair shop. That would have cost around $80–100, which is rediculous, because the printer cost $120. It would be smarter to buy a new one, rather than to spend that much to repair it.  The problem is we can’t afford $100 to repair it, let alone $120 for a new one. So we kept resetting it every time we printed something.

This morning I needed to print labels, for eggs we need to take to town, to sell at the health food store. Well, try as we might, we couldn’t get the printer to print.    

We kept getting error code B200.  So, I got online to find out what the B200 code was. I found a Cannon forum, about it, which basically gave some fixes, but people said they didn’t work. One person said they called Cannon and was told they might as well buy a new printer, because, “afterall these printers aren’t made to last”.  WHAT?????  Are you kidding me????  You pay good money for a printer and it is intentionaly made to NOT LAST????  That’s planned obsolescence at it’s finest - makes a lot of money for the company, when customers buy a replacement printer.  Well, not THIS customer!!!

I filled out an evaluation form when I left the forum, and when I hit SEND, it gave me an error message, that said, “Oops! Sorry we were not able to complete your request.”  WHAT??? So, I called customer service and got a very nice young man, who totally understood my frustration. He asked some questions, and when I told him I got error B200, he told me there was nothing he could do. Since I had tried all the suggested fixes on the forum, that meant that the printer is unfixable.  

So now, that means that we HAVE to go out and buy a new printer. We have no choice, because I NEED a printer to print labels for my products.  I told him I wasn’t happy and I would definitely not ever buy another Cannon product again!  I also told him I would give them LOTS of negative feedback, by telling people what a cr*ppy product they sell.

So, there you have it.  I can’t recommend any Cannon products. Buy at your own risk!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Hate to tell you this but they are all crappy. They are not built to last. We buy a new printer EVERY YEAR! None of them hold up. We just look for the ones that have a rebate... it ends up a better deal for us. The thing that bothers me is how much goes to the landfills, some stuff is recyclable but not all. Nowadays everything is made to NOT last. Hate it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We have a HP that has fax, printer and copier....it has worked fine for the last three years...hope i didn't  just jinx it.....but then we probably don't  use it as often as you two do


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

I have a couple of HPs as well.  $150 for a M402n B&W printer and $250 for a M254dw Wireless Color on Amazon.


----------



## Baymule

I have a cheap cannon printer that is 3 1/2 years old. Shhhhh.......


----------



## Bruce

You are done for now Bay, never should have mentioned it! At the very least don't tell it about Devon's printer, it might decide it has run its useful life as well.

Yeah, cheap to buy, every year or two. Dammit just make something that is QUALITY and will last 10 years and charge me twice as much as the cheap ones. Even 3 times. I hate throwing stuff out that COULD have been built to last a good long time.


----------



## greybeard

Southern by choice said:


> Hate to tell you this but they are all crappy. They are not built to last. We buy a new printer EVERY YEAR! None of them hold up. We just look for the ones that have a rebate... it ends up a better deal for us. The thing that bothers me is how much goes to the landfills, some stuff is recyclable but not all. Nowadays everything is made to NOT last. Hate it.



I fully agree with this, and like a lot of folks here, I consider myself pretty tech savvy. 
The old slow noisy dot matrix printers would last forever tho they were quite limited in their graphics rendering but all the inkjets today suffer in that they have to be used very frequently..preferably once or twice/week minimum. Ink dries up in the nozzles and it's rare that the cleaning function will clear the problem.  I have a multi function HP2652 less than 2 yrs old that basically is just a scanner now. 

Recycling is a real problem and is going to get worse. Computer boards have enough gold, silver and platinum in them to make it worthwhile for someone to take them, but plastics and even most paper has no end place to go anymore. To be truly recyclable, the object has to have a market and with the price of oil cheap, new plastic can be made cheaper than recycling old plastic. 
Yes, there may be containers strategically placed around for things, but it all ends up in a big pile somewhere because it really has no value.
States and cities legislate deposits on plastic containers, but all that amounts to is a tax, because again, once the containers full of 'recyclables' are collected, there's no real 'market' for the material. 
China and India used to accept our plastic refuse..'no more..we have enough of our own" they now say..


----------



## Mini Horses

I have an older Cannon that I bought because it was les expensive than ink refill on my other OLD one.  I do use it at least every other day  for a few to many pages.   Works great so far.  Yeah, I've got a couple around.   This one does fax, copy, print, etc. wired or wireless.   Hey, less than $40!!

Don't buy expensive.   When this one decides to stop, I just hope it's when the ink tanks are empty and not just refilled.


----------



## farmerjan

There have been several "tech pros" on the radio here that really promote the "epson eco tank" printers.  Don't use cartridges, but tanks that you refill and tout the savings of hundreds of dollars for not buying cartridges constantly.  They are more expensive but I think the savings of printer cartridges is significant.  I have a "cheap" HP that I bought during the black friday sale thing a few years ago.  It gets used ALOT at farms and it seems to work good.  The only thing is they didn't upgrade any drivers, again the idea that they are made to be disposable, so I have to stick with Windows 7 in my work computer. Can't get updated drivers for Windows 10 or anything.   But I am also like @Mini Horses .... buy a cheap one nowadays.  It irks me also @Bruce  to have to throw stuff away and I was brought up in the "recycling" generation of the 70's "hippies" so I go nuts over all the throw away ideas.  I have seen the recycling of plastic go to he// because of no market for it.  I am trying to buy less and less that uses plastic, but still, it is very difficult.  One of these days it is going to "dawn" on companies, that they are going to have to do something different...
One reason I try to do as much in glass, canning and stuff since it is reusable.  And if you use Tattler canning lids you can reuse them too.  
But for the printer, I think that a cheap one would be a better bet at this point, if you can't go the route of say the Epson.  I have heard from a friend that they are a great printer to use.


----------



## Bruce

Had the same problem with a scanner I bought in 2003. Still worked fine but replacement computers and nope, no drivers, can't be done. Perfectly functional piece of uselessness. Finally took it to the town recycling day.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

farmerjan said:


> Tattler canning lids


Wait! Why did I not know about these! Do these really work??   Do not want to hijack @Devonviolet thread


----------



## Devonviolet

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Wait! Why did I not know about these! Do these really work??   Do not want to hijack @Devonviolet thread


I’ve never heard of the Tattler canning lids.  I do, however, use something somewhat similar. I buy the white, plastic, wide mouth, canning lids from Walmart - I think there are 8 per package. Then I buy white, silicone, wide mouth seals.  While it may work, I don’t use those to seal when doing long term, water bath or pressure canning.  I think the last time I got the seals, I bought them on Amazon.


----------



## Mike CHS

We use the Tattler lids on items we know will be for our own use but we give so much away that we use the traditional lids on the majority of things.


----------



## farmerjan

Yes Tattler lids really do work.  The round lid is white plastic, and the seals look like the old red rubber sealing rings that you used with the "bail top jars with the glass lids."  The seals are also reuseable if you don't tear them when you pry the lid off.  It takes a little getting used to using them, as far as the tightening etc.,and they do COST more.... but they are virtually indestructible  and there is no "rusting" if the jars get in a damp environment.  It seems to me that the metal canning lids nowadays, seem to get rusty if they get a little bit of dampness.  You can go on their website, just google Tattler canning lids.  I think they were on e-bay too.  I got mine from a lady at one of our chicken swaps... She buys them by the case, then sells them by the package.  It was a little cheaper than buying a few packages of them, but I didn't need a case of reg and wide mouth.  I wanted to try them and really liked them.  
It is best to not put them on jars you are gift giving as most would not give them back, and the rubber seal would get cut/broken when they are being opened.  But for your own use, they are pretty much the way to go.


----------



## Devonviolet

We had a busy week, this past week.

It started with us going out and giving all the goats their CDT shots.  The original plan was to take each one into the barn, up on the milk stand to trim hooves. But, by the time we got to it, it was time to feed animals. Since I had all the shots drawn up, we just went into the goat yard, and collared each goat. DH held, while I alcohol wiped and then injected each one. CDT - CHECK!!!

The next job that needed doing was to move the 1000 lb round bale, from the 12 foot trailer to the canvas garage, which also needed a new cover, after the old one was shredded in a recent storm. We decided to put the round bale in the garage before putting the cover on.

So, on Tues. I hooked the truck onto the trailer and backed it up to the gate into the back yard. The problem that I didn’t account for, is that the fence is at an angle, and the trailer ended up going about 12 feet to the right of the garage. That meant jockying back and forth (in a small area, going in between two fruit trees) with the 30 feet combined truck and trailer length.  The end result was the weight of the round bale, on the trailer hitch bogging the rear tires of our 2-wheel drive truck in the damp, sandy loamy soil.  Try as we might,  we couldn’t get the truck out. We even unhooked the trailer and dug out the dirt in front of the tires and put 2x12 boards, to drive up onto.  Eventually, we gave up and called the insurance company (roaad side service), who sent out a tow truck driver, who wenched the truck out.  But that left the trailer in the middle of the yard.  

We considered all kinds of options - none of them viable - for getting that round bale into the garage.  Eventually, I called our dairy farmer neighbor and asked him to bring his tractor, with a hay spike, to move the hay bale.  He was out of town, but said to call the next day and he would do that.  So, I called and he said he would do it in the evening.  That gave me time to make a batch of my “famous” oatmeal cookies, as a thank you gift. 

It took a couple tries, to get the bale off the trailer, but he was able to put it EXACTLY where we wanted it.  We then hooked a chain to the trailer hitch and the hay spike, and he dragged the trailer through the gate onto the driveway.  I was so caught up in the activity, that I forgot to take photos.   Sorry!!!

He was thrilled to get a dozen of the 4” cookies.  I told him I sell them, at farmer’s market for $4 each and he was really impressed.  

There’s more to the story, but I have to get ready for church.  I’ll continue it this afternoon.


----------



## Baymule

Never a dull moment on the farm!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Good neighbors can be a lifesaver!


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like you need a tractor 
I don't know how I would even move a 1/2 ton hay roll! It was enough for Al and me to get the small rounds from the tractor at the door to the barn alley into the stall. Only about 12'. These probably weigh 'only' 400 pounds.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> I don't know how I would even move a 1/2 ton hay roll!


A tractor isn’t in the budget.      So, we make due with what we have.  

Normally, we line up the trailer with the 8’ pallet, that we store the round bales on (two fit just perfect). We each take a hay hook and with DH on one side and me on thee other, we each hook into the hay slowly roll it down the ramp. That way, the bale can’t roll down on DH who is at the lower end of the ramp.


----------



## Bruce

But how are you supposed to get the hay roll to wherever you use it?


----------



## farmerjan

You peel off layers to feed, not move the whole thing. Sometimes,  I get a roll of good hay put in the barn where I have the nurse cows and calves and take a pitchfork and peel off some when I put it in the feeders. If you stand it on the flat side, you can peel it off going around it.  If it is on the "round side" you just fork it off and then when it gets down, you can either roll it over some, or you just keep picking up layers.


----------



## Bruce

Ah, got it. That is how I move the hay all the way from the stall to the wall feeders, a good 10'. Except I have to peel in small handfuls. If I put a long peel in the feeder a lot gets pulled out when the boys pull on it. Lands on the floor wasted.


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> You peel off layers to feed, not move the whole thing. Sometimes,  I get a roll of good hay put in the barn where I have the nurse cows and calves and take a pitchfork and peel off some when I put it in the feeders. If you stand it on the flat side, you can peel it off going around it.  If it is on the "round side" you just fork it off and then when it gets down, you can either roll it over some, or you just keep picking up layers.


X2

We peel it off and stuff it in big black trash bags. It is a lot easier to move it to all the different hay feeders.


----------



## Baymule

Looks like you are getting rained on right about now. The hail looks to be below you. The sky is lighting up with lightening, but no rain so far, but it will be here at midnight. Paris is snugged up in her doghouse, Trip is in the living room floor. LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

It wasn’t raining when you posted that. But it is POURING now!


----------



## Devonviolet

Continuation of my story from earlier today...

Our farmer friend moved the hay bale and trailer on Thursday evening.

Friday morning, we hooked the trailer onto the truck again and headed to Sulphur Springs, where we picked up three 275 gallon, food grade water totes, from the water reclaimation plant. Every once in a whille, I call them, to see if they have any empty totes. The last time we got totes from them, they were free. This time they were $20 each. Which considering I have regularly seen them for $100, I can’t complain. 

About two weeks ago, I was talking to the dairy farmer that leases the land next to us, to grow hay for his cows, and asked if he had any  spare calf huts. He said, he had two he didn’t need, but he was going to be out of town for a while, but when he got back he would get them to me.

Well, Friday morning I called, and asked if we could come by and pick up the calf huts. He said he had just gotten back from the Netherlands (he is originally from there). He asked us to stop by mid afternoon. So once we ate a bit of lunch, we headed over there, with our trailer. His place is way back in the middle of nowhere.  As we got closer, we saw more and more cows and LOTs of calf huts!   After we got the two huts loaded on the trailer, I asked him how many cows he had and he said, about 750 and an equal number of hefers and steer.  I noticed that he had some Jersey hows mixed in with the Holsteins (which I think give approximately 3.5%, and asked what he was getting for butterfat and he said 4-1/2%, which is good for cow’s milk. Before we left, I gave him a dozen of my “famous” oatmeal cookies, as well. He seemed quite pleased with the exchange. 

Anyway, the calf huts had gone through a tornado, that passed through his dairy a couple years before.  With insurance money, they had gotton all new calf huts and these were what was left of the surviving huts, but they are kind of banged up a bit. But with a scrubbing, banging out the dents and putting together a 2x4 base, to firm it up, we should have some nice huts for our goats to kid in. We currently have Danny Boy in with the girls, since they are already pregnant. Once they have kidded, we will put together a paddock for him (in the pasture, so the dogs are close enough to protect him too) and he can use one of the calf huts. Win-Win!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats on your great bargains!  Are you using the water totes for water storage or as shelters?  I've seen them used that way previously.   I would love to find a deal on them for $20.00!


----------



## Baymule

Score on the calf huts! You are making some great deals swapping your FAMOUS oatmeal cookies for needed items and services. Pretty soon word will get out and they’ll be lined up in your driveway with their “trades”.  LOL LOL


----------



## Bruce

What do you have to trade Bay? I'm sure you and DH could use a few cookies.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Congrats on your great bargains!  Are you using the water totes for water storage or as shelters?  I've seen them used that way previously.   I would love to find a deal on them for $20.00!



You might try calling your local water reclaimation plant.  Some of them hang onto the totes and some of them give/sell them.  It’s worth a try. If your local plant doesn’t give/sell them,  move out to other cities. These totes are well worth a bit of a drive to pick them up. Something to keep in mind ... we have a 12’ trailer and three totes just fit.

As far as what we plan to do with them ... right now we will be using them to store water, especially when the “drought” period hits in July, August and September. FYI, we put a small amount of chlorine in the water, to keep it from turning dark green with algae. The algae especially likes to collect on the walls of the totes,  and that is NOT easy to clean off - ask me how I know!  

We already had six totes when we got these three. We have learned that by collecting water, from our roof (including roof overhang) has 1594 sq ft.  We have learned that just 1” of rain can fill all the totes. Our gutters were not installed properly, and have high and low spots, as well as leaks, that DH just can’t seem to plug up. So, some of the totes fill faster than others and unfortunately some of our roof water is wasted.  DH has a transfer pump, that he hooks a water hose to, and he moves water from fuller totes to lower totes.

DH also uses the transfer pump to move water to the duck pools and 5 gallon buckets closer to the animals, so he can water the animals without carrying full buckets across the yard at feeding/watering times.  We also use the water in the totes to slow water the garden. Once we get our garden established this year, I want to place soaker hoses, in the garden, and this  kind of slow trickle is perfect for that kind of watering.

We plan to put these new totes out closer to the birds and livestock. By putting them up on cement blocks. We figure we can gravity feed water to buckets, for watering animals.

We have gutters on the chicken coop already, and can run the coop roof water into a tote there. We can put gutters on the goat shed, to run water into a tote there, and if those totes don’t fill, DH can always use the transfer pump to run water into them from the totes close to the house

Ultimately, though, my dream is to build an aquaponics system, using the two frames we have for the canvas garages, and greenhouse plastic. These totes will be very useful for aquaponics.

One or two totes could be used for water/fish tanks and other totes could be cut in half, and used to grow plants in growing medium. @HomeOnTheRange is into aquaponics and I am hoping he could help me work on the details to make it work.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow, I'm impressed!  I have a couple of those totes that we can fill by a gutter system.  They are just sitting there - full of water.  But, we need to get the fittings to allow us to hook a water hose to them.  Ya'll have it all worked out!

Aquaponics would be great.  I'd love to hear how ya'll do it if/when you get into it!


----------



## farmerjan

Good deal on the totes.  Here you will pay 50 to 100 most times.  I have a couple, use one to haul water from the spring when things get dry, to the water troughs in the barn lot at the nurse cow pasture.  The spring that feeds the water trough is WAAAAAY down the hill and can't get to it with the truck so it is just as easy for me to go fill the tote with water from a pipe, gravity feed, from a spring near me alongside the road,  into the tote on the truck and take it with me to the pasture when I go. 
Have one that has some leaks in the one corner, told my son to cut it for use for the sheep as a shelter.  They can be used for calf hutches too.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Wow, I'm impressed!  I have a couple of those totes that we can fill by a gutter system.  They are just sitting there - full of water.  But, we need to get the fittings to allow us to hook a water hose to them.  Ya'll have it all worked out!
> 
> Aquaponics would be great.  I'd love to hear how ya'll do it if/when you get into it!



I will be sure to post as we work through the project. The most pressing detail, right now is to clear trees, in the area, where we want to put the greenhouse, so we don’t have branches falling on it, when we get high winds here.  Next we would need to level the ground where the greenhouse would go, as we currently have about a 20% grade and I want to tamp down the dirt and put a layer (6”?) of pea gravel, to minimize mud inside the greenhouse.

I know i took photos of how we have put plumbing connections, on the water totes, for hooking a hose to drain the totes, but can’t find them.  When I am outside, later today, I will take some more photos.  We have plumbed three of the totes together, so the water level in all three is the same (one interconnected system) and have the hose connection on that system.  I will get a photo showing how it is all hooked together.

Disclaimer: DH is the one with plumbing skills, so I probably won’t be able to explain, in detail how it’s done. Hopefully, the photos will make it easy to see how the connections all go together.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Score on the calf huts! You are making some great deals swapping your FAMOUS oatmeal cookies for needed items and services. Pretty soon word will get out and they’ll be lined up in your driveway with their “trades”.  LOL LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Devonviolet said:


> I know i took photos of how we have put plumbing connections, on the water totes, for hooking a hose to drain the totes, but can’t find them. When I am outside, later today, I will take some more photos. We have plumbed three of the totes together, so the water level in all three is the same (one interconnected system) and have the hose connection on that system. I will get a photo showing how it is all hooked together.


Thanks - that would be awesome!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Devonviolet said:


> One or two totes could be used for water/fish tanks and other totes could be cut in half, and used to grow plants in growing medium. @HomeOnTheRange is into aquaponics and I am hoping he could help me work on the details to make it work.


Woot!  We have a small teaching greenhouse up in Albuquerque with one of the middle schools (we are hoping to get them in as many schools as possible) with a growing after school program.  Their system has two totes as the fish tanks. It has the potential to produce 45 heads of lettuce a week along with other herbs in the media beds. Will be honored to help get your system designed, built and up and running!  The big things is plumbing and it looks like you have that well covered.


----------



## Devonviolet

WOOT!!!     Thank you, @HomeOnTheRange!  I will definitely take you up on that!!!

As hard as I have tried, I just have not been able to get to the point, yet, that I can start the aquaponics.  We have a number of projects that need to be completed before I can even begin to get my greenhouse built. I’m also being held back just a little,  by DH, as he isn’t quite as sold, as I am about the benefits of doing aquaponics.  

So, I am trying to do it in stages:

** Buy water totes, to use as fish tanks and media beds - we now have 9 - some of which will always have to be used for rainwater collection.  I’m hoping to get more from the water reclaimation plant in town.
** Cut down trees, to clear an area for the greenhouse, and prevent damage from branches falling and tearing/puncturing the plastic.
** Level the pad, for the greenhouse
** Buy and spread the gravel - at least a foot wider/longer than the greenhouse, on all sides.
** Buy greenhouse plastic - I still haven’t decided which one is best. I’m considering the “corrigated” (2 layers with an air space between them) hard plastic, which comes in long sheets/rolls and it put together with rivets with washers. But, not sure if the heavy gauge UV safe plastic sheets/rolls are better.
** Put together the 2nd 1” steel tubular frame, to attach to the identical existing garage frame, making the greenhouse 20x17’
** Cover with greenhouse plastic
** Order bed media - again, not sure which would be best, as far as ease of use and cost effectivness. 
** Build media beds and support structures
** Set up fish tanks with plumbing, connecting them to media beds.
** Buy fish and start plants, for media beds. We have a local fish supplier less than 2 hours south of here, that we could drive to, to get the fish. I am allergic to Talapia, which I have read is one of the most common fish for aquaponics. So, I will have to find other fish. I’m thinking Bluegill, Bass, Crappie, etc. I’m open to suggestions.


----------



## Bruce

Growing your meat and veggies at the same time!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Growing your meat and veggies at the same time!


EXACTLY!


----------



## Devonviolet

When I went out to the animals, this evening, I took my phone with me and got photos.

Here is the set up on the three water totes, with the hose connection.







 

Here are the other totes with water in them.


 







 
Here are the new totes


 






And here are the calf huts


----------



## farmerjan

Nice deal on the calf hutches.  They are "nicer ones" so you did good.  The ribbed sides were sturdier.  Probably why they were only "dented " a bit and not collapsed.  A good scrubbing will clean them up and the vents in the top really do help in the hotter weather.  Heat rises, and the escaping heat will create a very slight "draft" which will help to pull the heat out in your hot summer. 
The totes with the reinforced corners and all are also "better" ones.  One question, having the three interconnected, does that give more pressure to the water going out the hose?  I cannot get enough pressure from the single water tank to get the water to push through the soaker hoses to water the rows.  I also have the tank on the truck so it is elevated a bit. I hate to run the water from the well to water the garden.  The pump kicks on & off so much.  When I haul water to the barn lot, I usually stop and get another load and bring it home while the tank is still on the truck.  But it takes FOREVER to run off to water the garden and sometimes I just don't have the time to tie up the truck for 2 days to do it.  
I have a hose adapter for the single tank, put together by the guy who was so handy that used to work our local farm coop.  Just screw it on the end and it can be unloading without me having to babysit it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks Jan, that’s good to know we got some good calf huts.   DH already banged out some of the dents. But I saw a few more yesterday, when I took the photos.  Our dairy farmer friend said the special plastic used, helps to keep heat down, in the hut. And as you said, the vents will keep air circulation up, to keep it cool, as well.

As far as using the water in the totes, for a soaker hose, it seems I was wrong.   I just asked DH about it, and he said, when we used a soaker hose in PA, it didn’t really work properly until he cranked the faucet up to full pressure, which he had tested at 50psi.  So, I guess we won’t be using the water in the totes, for a soaker hose system.


----------



## Bruce

You got a HUGE deal on those water totes! Complete with cages. I see those on CL for $100 here too. Some people modify the cages to be used as movable firewood storage racks.

Water pressure in those totes, without some sort of pump, depends entirely on elevation. And you likely can't get them high enough to do any good unless you build a 100' water tower. Of course then you wouldn't need all the totes and you would have to pump the water up into the tower anyway. At that height, I think you might get about 25 PSI. If you really need pressure water from them, I guess you would have to get a well pressure tank and a pump.


----------



## Devonviolet

Today we made another SCORE!  However, we had to work our BUNS off for this score.  One of the generous offers, from @LatestartersDaughter and @SonOfALateStarter, was that we could take the rolls of fencing, fence posts and T-posts, along with the misc. 2x4s left from building projects.

So, we spent three grueling hours over at Joe’s, loading our trailer.  We did have to leave one roll of fencing behind, as it was just WAY too heavy, for us to lift onto our 4 wheel garden cart. No matter what we tried, we just couldn’t get it on the cart, to get it up the hill to our trailer.

So, we are hoping that if we take the trailer back to Joe’s, when Joey is here, to get the house ready to sell, he will help us do that. I suspect it is a full roll of 4x4x48” woven wire.  When we bought our rolls of 2x4x48” fencing, I figured out that each roll weighed 220 lbs per roll. We ended up putting a 2x4 down the middle of the roll, and could barely move it. 

We used a 2x4 today, and it felt almost as heavy. Although, I WAS able to get it to stand up, by lifting one end of the 2x4 as a lever. I put it on my shoulder and was able to walk my way up to the roll of fencing a few inches at a time, until it was upright. But then, no matter what we did, we just couldn’t get it onto the wagon.  So, we just had to leave it there. 

Here is the trailer when we got home this evening at 7:30.




It doesnt look like much. But it took a LOT of heavy lifting, and jockying it all around, on the trailer, and then wratchet strap tiedowns, to keep it stable for 39 mile ride home.


----------



## Bruce

Roll it up the hill then up the trailer ramp!
Of course I have no idea how far or steep that trip would be.


----------



## Mike CHS

If I remember, those big rolls of Red Brand wire weigh in at 330 lbs.  Good job on getting the rest of the things moved.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Roll it up the hill then up the trailer ramp!
> Of course I have no idea how far or steep that trip would be.


We considered that. But you are talking about rolling over 200 pounds of rough textured fencing wire, UP HILL about 200 feet over soft, uneven ground, with lots of holes and fire ant hills!!! Keep in mind, I am still recovering from foot surgery, and I was wearing a post-surgical walking boot this whole time.  No, we vetoed that idea!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> If I remember, those big rolls of Red Brand wire weigh in at 330 lbs.  Good job on getting the rest of the things moved.


  WOW!!!!    Actually, I don’t think it was one of those big rolls.  The 2x4 wire rolls, that we bought are 100 feet and weigh 220 lbs. I am pretty sure I couldn’t have lifted 330 pounds! I would think almost anyone would need a tractor to lift 330 lbs.


----------



## AmberLops

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Possible to pull it with the lawn mower?


----------



## Devonviolet

That might be possible. But, we don’t have a key to Joe’s lawn. Tractor, and I don’t even know if it works, we don’t have a key and all four wheels are flat. So, that’s not happen’ng any time soon. We are just going to wait until Joey gets here and see what he can help us get done. We have enough fencing, for now, to get the garden fenced, so we can till it and start planting. That’s the important thing.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> WOW!!!!    Actually, I don’t think it was one of those big rolls.  The 2x4 wire rolls, that we bought are 100 feet and weigh 220 lbs. I am pretty sure I couldn’t have lifted 330 pounds! I would think almost anyone would need a tractor to lift 330 lbs.


Or 3 people. That is how I got one of those 330 pound rolls into my Prius.



Mini Horses said:


> Possible to pull it with the lawn mower?


Yep, stuck a pipe through the roll, rope through the pipe attached to the garden tractor and unrolled it down the future fence line.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> ... and fire ant hills!!!


I thought those were called fahr aints in Texas


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> I thought those were called fahr aints in Texas


   Well, I’m not a native, so I say “fire ants”.  @Baymule is a native, so she says, “fahr aints”.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Yep, stuck a pipe through the roll, rope through the pipe attached to the garden tractor and unrolled it down the future fence line.


Thanks, Bruce. I knew there was a way to do it, just didn’t know the details.  We will have to do it that way.


----------



## CntryBoy777

But, @Devonviolet , when in "Rome", ya do as the Romans do....so, since ya are in Texas.....


----------



## greybeard

Pull the roll up to your trailer with comealong. Pretty sure Joe had some there. 
It would take several pulls but it's doable.


There is an attachment for unrolling net wire, that goes into a standard sized square receiver hitch. Has a 2" diameter shaft long enough to unroll a 4' tall roll, in either horizontal, partially vertical or full vertical. You just slide the roll onto the shaft, pivot up to whatever position you want to unroll from, lock a pin in and tie the end of the wire off then drive off unrolling as you go.
looks kinda like this:



 

As far as a way to pump water from your totes, a 12V on-demand sprayer pump will do the trick. They come in a variety of flow rates, from 2-5GPM and will run for hours. I've run all day with a 3.5gpm on a regular sized car battery at 40psi, pumping thousands of gallons. Self priming.just drop the inlet hose into the top of the tank and connect the 2 wires to the battery with alligator clips and it will start pumping as soon as you open an outlet valve.

They use them on spray tanks all over the world. The same kind of pump you see in campers and motor homes when not connected to 110V ac.
TSC sells them in their aisle where spray equipment is. Fimco, SureFlo, JetFlo..lots of different companies sell them. I gave Joe 2 of them when he was down here, one was still in the box. Don't know if he ever used them or not.

https://www.amazon.com/Seaflo-Pressure-Diaphragm-Caravan-Fishing/dp/B01IHG1ADO

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/economy-plus-series-2200-10-gpm-40-psi-demand-style-pump


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Leave it to GB to have a great idea for getting something done! I can’t believe that I didn’t think of a comealong myself!


----------



## Mini Horses

I believe Joe "may" have gotten a repair contract when he bought that mower.  Seems he mentions it in a post.  Probably been a year or so -- last summer?  But most are 3 yr deals.  It may be something the kids want to check out.   As to tires?  Maybe only need a compressor.  Often the keys are universal.  Here I just leave the key in the thing.  

I'm certain there are many, many useful tools and "things" there that will need to be discovered.  Hope they plan to stay a couple weeks when Joey returns to prep the house.


----------



## Devonviolet

According to Joe’s kidding calendar, April was supposed to be due on Tues. March 19th.  Well, the 19th came and went, with no signs of labor. 

I kept watching her, and checking ligaments.  The other day, they seemed to relax, but were partially there.   She wasn’t bagging up, girly parts were tight, and she wasn’t looking huge, like one would expect.   So, I talked with @goatgurl, since she owned her first, and she suggested that maybe she was actually due in two weeks.  Sure enough, I checked the calendar, and if that was the case, it’s possible that Joe thought RJ got her, but she was past her heat and it didn’t take.  Her next heat would have put her due date on April 9th. 

I keep checking her and still no signs of impending kidding. So, I am pretty sure goatgurl is right and she will kid closer to the 9th. Rosemary and Angelica will also be due within a few days of April.  So we will be overflowing with kids within a couple weeks.


----------



## Devonviolet

Tonight I was out with the goats. I got a good look at Angelica, and she is starting to bag up.  Not much, mind you, but she no longer has the “little girl - 1st Freshener” udder. So, things are moving along.  It seems like she may just go before April.  I will be keeping a much closer eye on her now.  Based on her size, I suspect she is going to have a single.


----------



## Bruce

If she is going to go before April (the month) she better hurry. More time if she only needs to go before April the goat.


----------



## Devonviolet

Good point @Bruce!  In this case, we are talking about April, the goat.  According to Joe’s kidding calendar, April was due on March 19th. However, her revised due date is now April 9th, and I’m. Thinking Angelica may just go before April 9th.  Time will tell.


----------



## Baymule

I'll be glad when your goats kid so we can buy kiefer from you again. That stuff is darn good!


----------



## Devonviolet

WooHoo!!!    We just sold SEVENTEEN roosters and FIVE DOZEN fertile chicken eggs, to the same man!!!













Last year, when I ordered chickens, I ordered 8 Buff Orpington roosters - one to go with the six Buff hens I bought and the rest to butcher at about 6 or 7 months, as meat birds. Well, they sent a couple extra, so we had ten Buff roosters.  Then, I ordered guineas, and they sent extra Gray Cochins, to keep the guineas warm.  When Ideal Poultry sent replacement guineas, for the ones that died, they sent extra RIR roosters, as fillers. So, after selling one rooster, with six Buff hens, and keeping a Buff roo, for the four Buff hens we have now (2 that we had + the two we got from Joe), we still had 8 Buff roos, 6 Cochin roos and 5 RIR roos, for a total of 19 roosters.

The plan was to butcher them all, but with my foot surgery and all we need to do, to get a garden in, and goats kidding, we don’t have the time or energy to butcher birds. So, we decided to sell them on CraigsList.

So, last weekend, I posted all our roosters on CL.  By Sunday I got a call, asking for two roosters, and sold those for $10 each.   I changed the ad to 17 birds and then, last night I got a text asking if we still had the 17 birds left.  I had them listed at $10 each or $150 for all.

So, the guy came this morning to get them.  Neither of us had change, so he just gave me $160 CASH!

Then, after the roos were loaded in their truck, we started talking and they said they have a big new incubator, and asked if we had fertile eggs.  I said yes, but they weren’t pure bred, because we have three different breeds of roosters (Buff, CooCoo Marans and Whiting True Blue), and no guarantee on fertility.  We keep them at room temp, so they will incubate better. So, they bought the five dozen that we had for $5/dozen.  WooHoo!!  We are now $185 richer than we were yesterday.  

THEN, he asked about goats.  It turns out he has a huge market for goats, chickens, ducks and geese, where he lives South of Dallas, so any goats we have, to sell, he will buy.  He will take them as bottle babies (I told him they would be $100-125 ea (NOT wethered - which he said he could do).  He has a doe, (whose kids were sold) with a full udder. I suggested he milk her out and freeze the milk now, so he can bottle feed the kids when they get them. So, he said he would do that.

My plan is to keep at least a couple of the kids, to feed for several months and put in the freezer. I will use a USDA butcher, so I can sell the meat at Farmer’s market.


----------



## Rammy

Im bringing my extra roosters that I hatched out<when I know which ones are roosters> to you to sell for me, ok?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's fantastic!  You are a money-making machine.


----------



## Devonviolet

Rammy said:


> Im bringing my extra roosters that I hatched out<when I know which ones are roosters> to you to sell for me, ok?


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> That's fantastic!  You are a money-making machine.


The cool thing about it, is that he wants EVERYTHING I can come up with! And he doesn’t balk at paying a good price!    Now, I know if I incubate eggs, I can sell him all the roosters, that hatch.   

I think he likes the fact that we keep our place clean and we have such healthy birds.


----------



## Rammy

Devonviolet said:


> The cool thing about it, is that he wants EVERYTHING I can come up with! And he doesn’t balk at paying a good price!    Now, I know if I incubate eggs, I can sell him all the roosters, that hatch.
> 
> I think he likes the fact that we keep our place clean and we have such healthy birds.


Killjoy.


----------



## Devonviolet

Rammy said:


> Killjoy.


----------



## Bruce

Great day at Devonviolet Acres!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

I really like the top picture of your Buff rooster (is that right?).


----------



## Devonviolet

HomeOnTheRange said:


> I really like the top picture of your Buff rooster (is that right?).


Thanks, HOTR.  Yes, that is a Buff Orpington Rooster. That was his favorite spot, and he was the loudest crower, of the bunch.  I’m going to miss his crows.  Although, we do still have three roosters, that crow their hearts out.  I DO love the sound of happy roosters.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Henry, our yard rooster, starts talking to me as soon as I flip on a light in the morning or let the dogs out that stayed in overnight. I love hearing him!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have neighbors that have roosters, so we get to hear them.....the houses are on 1/2 - 1+ acre lots and the roads are more like neighborhoods.....some days, we will work in the yard and hear others yelling at them to "shut-up" and mocking the crowing....we just laugh and look at each other knowing, that it must be a "city man" that works a "shift" job....


----------



## Devonviolet

Wehner Homestead said:


> Henry, our yard rooster, starts talking to me as soon as I flip on a light in the morning or let the dogs out that stayed in overnight. I love hearing him!


We don’t usually name our chickens, but we have a Whiting True Blue chicken, that was the runt of the batch, that we got from Murray McMurray. We couldn’t tell what she was for the longest time. DH thought she looked like a chicken hawk, named Henry, on a cartoon he watched, as a kid. So, he named her Henrietta.  She has turned out to be one of our favorites. She has a cool personality and seems to like us as well. Whenever we are out there, she comes running and stays real close to us.


----------



## Devonviolet

This afternoon, Angelica gave us the first of this year's kids - a dark brown single doeling.









DH told me Angelica was bellering earlier.  I figured she was close, as this was day 147.

We have been working on getting the calf huts ready, to give the new moms separate time with their kids, within the goat pasture. So, after I checked out the new “kid” on the block and betadined her umbilical cord, we got busy moving it to the pasture.

First we moved all the birds into their night time run. Then the goats and dogs got moved out of the goat yard, into the chicken yard, so we could open the big gate and move the finished calf hut into the goat yard. 

The pasture is very lumpy and bumpy, as well as sloped, so we had to  collect patio blocks, to level the hut. Well, that meant there were gaps under the hut, so DH cut strips of barn siding, to fill those gaps, one of which was big enough, that our tiny, new little girl could slip underneath it. 

Next came the fencing, to keep the other goats and dogs out.  First, we hauled a cattle panel over, and hooked it up to the right side and brought it around to the left side, where we planned to use carabiners to hook it on, so we could open and close it, for easy access. Well, two problems with that. The calf hut is so narrow, the bend was tight, making it hard to work with, for opening and closing. Second, the holes were too big, and I could tell our tiny girl would be able to slip in and out easily.  

So, back went the cattle panel, and we got the 4x4” fencing wire, that we recently got from Joe’s place.  That, with a few well placed T-posts made for the perfect enclosure. 








It’s hard to tell, from the photos but the fencing is about a foot away from the corner, of the goat shed. You can barely see the corner, of the shed, on the right, of the first picture. That way, Angelica and her little girl are close by the rest of the goats.  

Today is going to be another busy day.   We are exhausted after five hours of hard work yesterday, so we are going to pare down a bit, today.  Rosemary is also due soon, so we need to get her area ready, as well.  Since we no longer have the roosters in the back chicken runs, we will be cleaning out those areas, for her and her kid(s). Eventually, we will move the second calf hut into the goat pasture, with a larger fenced area, and that is where Danny Boy will go, so he will be close to the other goats but won’t be able to get anyone pregnant, until WE are ready for that next fall. 

April already has the hoop hut, since she is still in quarantine, after moving here, from Joe’s place.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats on the new kid - she's precious!


----------



## Rammy

Devonviolet said:


> This afternoon, Angelica gave us the first of this year's kids - a dark brown single doeling.
> View attachment 60823
> 
> View attachment 60824
> 
> DH told me Angelica was bellering earlier.  I figured she was close, as this was day 147.
> 
> We have been working on getting the calf huts ready, to give the new moms separate time with their kids, within the goat pasture. So, after I checked out the new “kid” on the block and betadined her umbilical cord, we got busy moving it to the pasture.
> 
> First we moved all the birds into their night time run. Then the goats and dogs got moved out of the goat yard, into the chicken yard, so we could open the big gate and move the finished calf hut into the goat yard.
> 
> The pasture is very lumpy and bumpy, as well as sloped, so we had to  collect patio blocks, to level the hut. Well, that meant there were gaps under the hut, so DH cut strips of barn siding, to fill those gaps, one of which was big enough, that our tiny, new little girl could slip underneath it.
> 
> Next came the fencing, to keep the other goats and dogs out.  First, we hauled a cattle panel over, and hooked it up to the right side and brought it around to the left side, where we planned to use carabiners to hook it on, so we could open and close it, for easy access. Well, two problems with that. The calf hut is so narrow, the bend was tight, making it hard to work with, for opening and closing. Second, the holes were too big, and I could tell our tiny girl would be able to slip in and out easily.
> 
> So, back went the cattle panel, and we got the 4x4” fencing wire, that we recently got from Joe’s place.  That, with a few well placed T-posts made for the perfect enclosure.
> View attachment 60826
> 
> View attachment 60825
> 
> It’s hard to tell, from the photos but the fencing is about a foot away from the corner, of the goat shed. You can barely see the corner, of the shed, on the right, of the first picture. That way, Angelica and her little girl are close by the rest of the goats.
> 
> Today is going to be another busy day.   We are exhausted after five hours of hard work yesterday, so we are going to pare down a bit, today.  Rosemary is also due soon, so we need to get her area ready, as well.  Since we no longer have the roosters in the back chicken runs, we will be cleaning out those areas, for her and her kid(s). Eventually, we will move the second calf hut into the goat pasture, with a larger fenced area, and that is where Danny Boy will go, so he will be close to the other goats but won’t be able to get anyone pregnant, until WE are ready for that next fall.
> 
> April already has the hoop hut, since she is still in quarantine, after moving here, from Joe’s place.



Name her Josephine, after Joe.


----------



## Devonviolet

Rammy said:


> Name her Josephine, after Joe.


Well, that might be a thought, except she is from my Angelica (not Joe's April), who was bred to our Myotonic buck, Danny Boy.  And she definitely looks like her daddy!




Angelica is an excellent mama! When she can't see her baby she is constantly calling her. 

Here she is loving on her little girl.






 
I love her ears!  I've only had gopher ear LaMancha's. So, I'm not sure, but I think she has elf ears. Either way, they are darling!


----------



## Rammy

Oh, ok. Got them mixed up.


----------



## Devonviolet

Rammy said:


> Oh, ok. Got them mixed up.


Not a problem.   It is an easy mistake, if you don't know all of my goats names.


----------



## Bruce

Besides, April might have a doeling you can name Josephine!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Besides, April might have a doeling you can name Josephine!


My thought exactly.


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on the beautiful little girl. She is precious. I just love your calf hut idea, brilliant!


----------



## Mini Horses

The baby is adorable...and I like those cute ears, too.


----------



## Devonviolet

I am happy to announce that our new little girl has a name!  

I was going back and forth on two names. The first one I thought of, shall go without being mentioned, as it wasn’t all that good, so my second choice won out.  So, her name is now . . . . . .

CALENDULA!!! 

​


----------



## Devonviolet

Here are some cute photos, that I got this morning, after I milked Angelica. 











 
Calendula is coming right along. She is 2 days old and has already gained one pound. 

Here is Dad, Danny Boy


 

Angelica is an excellent mama!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Animals look Great!!....and glad that ya have some fresh greenery growing...........do you grow, or have any use for camphor trees?


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Animals look Great!!....and glad that ya have some fresh greenery growing...........do you grow, or have any use for camphor trees?


Thanks CntryBoy. I am really enjoying our goats, especially little Calendula.   She is such a sweetheart.  

Our Rosemary is due any day now, and I am looking forward to seeing what her kids are like. She is a big goat, so I'm hoping her kids are nice and big.    Actually, her tummy isn't all that big, so as a 1st freshener, I'm thinking she will have a single.

We are figuring April's due anytime, as well. Refiguring her due date to be 3 weeks after what Joe had figured, since she missed the date Joe had on the calendar, day 150 should be this coming Tuesday.
Here is April this morning:


 
She's looking like she will be having twins.


----------



## Rammy

Congrats


Devonviolet said:


> I am happy to announce that our new little girl has a name!
> 
> I was going back and forth on two names. The first one I thought of, shall go without being mentioned, as it wasn’t all that good, so my second choice won out.  So, her name is now . . . . . .
> 
> CALENDULA!!!
> 
> ​


Ya didnt like Josephine? Waaaahh!


----------



## Devonviolet

Rammy said:


> Congrats
> 
> Ya didnt like Josephine? Waaaahh!


 I'm reserving Josephine for one of April's kids - IF she has a doeling. 

If she has a buckling, I will name him Joseph - Joe for short.


----------



## Rammy

Oh, goodie! And his nickname will be Joey.....mine, mine, mine!


----------



## Devonviolet

Rammy said:


> Oh, goodie! And his nickname will be Joey.....mine, mine, mine!


Well, Joe’s son’s name is Joey. While I really like Joey, I want to name April’s son after Joe, so her buckling would be Joe.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> do you grow, or have any use for camphor trees?


Oops! I just realized I didn’t answer this question.  Sorry. No, I don’t grow camphor trees.  If I had some, I might try to extract the wax, that is used to make camphor essential oil. However, I have read, online that the wax for making camphor, is extracted from 50 year old trees.  Also, it is a pain to grow it, because it puts out so many seeds, which means camphor trees growing _everywhere_.


----------



## Ridgetop

Pure camphor is available on line.  I used to buy it at the drug store but the last time (10 years ago) I asked for it I just got a blank look.  I had to make my little block do until my son suggested several years to look on Amazon and Eureka! 
 I found some! 

I love pure camphor.  My grandmother taught me to keep a small block in my silver chest and I haven't had to polish my sterling silver more than 3 times in the past 47 years!   I keep another small block in my jewelry box, and my friend says that putting a piece with the tools keeps them rust free even in damp sheds.  This time I bought some camphor oil too, and rubbed it into the wood of my carved Chinese camphor chest that I use to store woolen blankets.  My antique wardrobe has a small metal box on the inside of it where a block of camphor is supposed to go for winter woolens. 

What else does it do?  Any other ideas?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, we have some on the property and was wondering before I cleared some if ya had any use of anything from them.....none are that old and they certainly seed and sprout everywhere.....if ya did, I would send ya what ya might need....it is on the "thinning out" and "burn" lists....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, we have some on the property and was wondering before I cleared some if ya had any use of anything from them.....none are that old and they certainly seed and sprout everywhere.....if ya did, I would send ya what ya might need....it is on the "thinning out" and "burn" lists....


Well, that was downright “neighborly” of ya, CntryBoy!   Thanks!  But, I don’t really have a need for any. 

@Ridgetop, I found the following link with lots of uses for camphor:

https://momprepares.com/essential-oils/camphor/


----------



## Ridgetop

Thanks, I will look it up.


----------



## Devonviolet

It has been 8 days since little Calendula was born. She is such a sweet little girl!  And she is growing by leaps & bounds . . . LITERALLY and figuratively.  She was 7#4oz when she was born. Last night she was 10#4oz!  So, in one week, she gained a whopping three pounds!!!  

I am milking Angelica twice a day. Whenever I take her to the barn, I take Calendula with me. Before I take them in the barn, I let Angelica graze on weeds, so she can poop and pee.  Otherwise, she makes a mess in the barn.  

When angelica is grazing I put Calendula down to explore. She is like a little jumping bean on a spring. Bounce, bounce, bounce!!!    Wherever Calendula goes, Angelica follows.  We finally had to put a collar, with a lead rope, on Calendula, because she kept going over to the barn, looking UNDER the barn. The last thing we want, is for her to get under the barn and DH having to crawl under there, to get her. This way, if she gets too close, we just step on the rope and she can’t go under the barn.

Sorry, I don’t have any new photos. I never seem to have my phone with me when I bring the girls to the barn.  I will try to remember tonight.  Oooh!  Maybe not! Tonight we could be in the middle of a storm at feeding/milking time.  We’ll see . . . Time will tell!


----------



## Baymule

We need to get up there and see Calendula! She sounds adorable.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> We need to get up there and see Calendula! She sounds adorable.


Oh she really IS!  She is also a REALLY nice cuddler!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

This evening, when I went out to milk Angelica, I got some cute pics of Calendula and her mom.









 Calendula just loves running up and down the steps into the barn.  That little rope has helped us keep her from going under the barn.



Here she is in DH's lap while I was milking her mama.  She just totally relaxes when we have her in our laps.


----------



## Ridgetop

So cute!  Great weight gain - nice and healthy.  Cute elf ears.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Very cute little gal! Will she be a keeper?


----------



## Devonviolet

Wehner Homestead said:


> Very cute little gal! Will she be a keeper?


No, I already have five does,

made a promise to DH, I wouldn't keep any of these kids. So, I will have to sell the doelings. I really don't want more milk than three does can produce, for cheese.  So, as it stands, I will have to decide which ones I will be selling, depending on production & taste/butterfat.

Calendula appears to be polled, as is Danny Boy (her daddy). Since we are selling all kids, I have decided we won't be disbudding (non-polled kids) or wethering any bucklings.

ETA: Well, actually, we will likely take at least a couple of the biggest kids to a USDA butcher, and try selling the meat at farmer's market.


----------



## Devonviolet

I got this cute shot of Calendula, tonight, when I was milking Angelica.


----------



## Baymule

You have come a long way from your first kid. I congratulate you on facing, accepting and living the realities of animal husbandry. Your goats are loved and VERY well cared for. They have a wonderful life, the best that you can give them. You know that they are destined for sale or slaughter and you can prepare a meal for you and your DH from meat that y'all raised. You know how it was raised, fed and treated. That level of satisfaction cannot be equaled with store bought meat. Congratulations to you both. We love y'all and your boyfriend says Hi!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> You have come a long way from your first kid.


Yes, we have!  I remember how I struggled with taking that first wether to the butcher!  I think the hardest, to butcher and eat was our first chickens. It was really hard to eat the first few bites. The first bites, of our first wether, were almost as hard to eat.

Now, you are so right!  We are all about eating food, that we have raised ourselves. We know that they were healthy and treated well, right up until the end. We try to keep in mind, that the reason they were born was so their mothers could give us milk, and so we can have meat to eat.

We love y’all too! And please tell my boyfriend “Hi” for me.


----------



## Ridgetop

Absolutely agree!  It is hard not to get attached to something you have bred and raised. 

My daughter started with the dairy goats and loved them intensely however she also loved goat meat.  One day when introducing a visiting family to her new kids she grabbed one baby buck up and hugged it saying "You are so adorable and I just love you!  I can't wait until we can eat you!"


----------



## Devonviolet

Ridgetop said:


> You are so adorable and I just love you! I can't wait until we can eat you!"


----------



## Devonviolet

As I cuddled Calendula after I finished milking Angelica this morning, I was telling her how sweet she is and how much I adore her. That got me thinking.  As a rule of thumb, when one raises dairy goats, the wethers get butchered and the does go on to raise babies and produce milk. 

I was thinking, since Calendula is 50% LaMancha and 50% Myotonic, she would still be able to produce a nice amount of high butterfat milk.  I think, when I list her on Craig’s List, I will list her as a 50/50 LaMancha/Myotonic doe, and say that if she was bred to a LaMancha buck, she will produce excellent meaty wethers or 75%/25% LaMancha/Myotonic kids. The doelings will be excellent dairy goats and the wethers excellent meat goats. If she is bred to a meat goat breed, her kids will be 25% LaMancha/75% meat goat.  WIN/WIN!!!  
  ​


----------



## Devonviolet

Since Angelica is a first freshener, we started with a small udder and small amounts of milk. My first several milkings produced 1-1/2 cups of milk. In the last week and a half, we have gradually incrreased, to the point that today, I got 4-1/2 cups!   

I took a photo, in the barn, while there was still foam on top, and continued milking into a different jar. 


 

When I came in the house, the foam was down and I was able to add the remaining milk. The level came to within 1/4” of the top edge.  So, we are getting closer to my goal.  Her mother, Falina would regularly give me 9-10 cups twice a day.


----------



## Baymule

Got any kiefer for sale yet? LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Got any kiefer for sale yet? LOL


Actually, no.  What most people don’t know, is that goat milk has an “off” taste for the first couple of weeks. Usually after it starts foaming, the taste improves.  I tried it yesterday, and it had that taste. So, I am waiting for another several days, until it is two weeks. Then I will be able to start making kefir.


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> Actually, no.  What most people don’t know, is that goat milk has an “off” taste for the first couple of weeks. Usually after it starts foaming, the taste improves.  I tried it yesterday, and it had that taste. So, I am waiting for another several days, until it is two weeks. Then I will be able to start making kefir.


----------



## Mini Horses

Devonviolet said:


> What most people don’t know, is that goat milk has an “off” taste for the first couple of weeks. Usually after it starts foaming, the taste improves. I tried it yesterday, and it had that taste. So, I am waiting for another several days,



Since I have 4 in milk, right now, I tried some of the milk I HAD to take from the one "over producer" of them.  At 3rd day from kidding, it was still sweet, heavy cream, and no bad taste.  I have Saanens -- the BIG girls, LOL -- and this one is 50/50 Nubian.   Her production is so that if I don't milk she can hardly walk well!  The twins are nursing well she is just an easy 1.5 gal a day girl.   Another is nursing trips & still "looks" like I need to milk...which I will begin doing as they kids are now almost 3 wks.  With these in milk, well, almost like having a cow! 

I hope to start some hard cheese this Spring and fill my freezer with the softer ricottas, butter, etc.  

LOVE my goats!!

Calendula has such a sweet face.   She's a really nice looking girl conformationally.  Would be hard to sell but -- we can't keep them all!!!  Can we?    I have a few more than I need. 

Didn't your DH make a milker for you?   Seems I remember that but .    On the hunt for one myself.  Couple options out there.  Looking at COST.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> At 3rd day from kidding, it was still sweet, heavy cream, and no bad taste.


I'm glad, for you, that your milk is sweet, heavy cream. Every goat I have milked has had that off-taste for the 1st couple of weeks. The milk IS like heavy cream. But, it just tastes awful!   I dunno Maybe it's just LaMancha's.


Mini Horses said:


> Calendula has such a sweet face. She's a really nice looking girl conformationally. Would be hard to sell but -- we can't keep them all!!!


Yes, she does have a sweet face. She makes me melt when she puts her head on my shoulder.     it IS going to be hard to sell her. But, as you say, we can’t keep them all.  



Mini Horses said:


> Didn't your DH make a milker for you?


Yes, he made me a really nice milk stand.





We are going to have to figure out a way to extend the length, though.  Our Nubian is out growing it before I even started milking her. The last time I put her on it, to trim hooves, she was stepping off the back.   I think we are going to disconnect the stanchion, from the front end and extend it out that way, by adding some stacked 2x4’s and then reattaching the stanchion.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Devonviolet said:


> The milk IS like heavy cream.


Could be traces of colostrum....I hear it tastes pretty icky.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Could be traces of colostrum....I hear it tastes pretty icky.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, yeah, It is still a good amount of colostrum but, it wasn't a bad taste.  It surprised me but, had to taste.    Plus it is true that some goats give milk of a different taste.  Just like butterfat is different.   I consider myself fortunate however it happened.

 2X4 at front, even a piece of plywood over and angled support from stanchion legs to out edge of extension should be fine. You sure want to keep the "rear" open with the metal base you have -- things can fall thru   Yep, those Nubians are usually larger than LaManchas.  Mine have been good disposition wise.

Now, the "milker" I was referring to was a milking machine.  I believe you said DH made you an electric on with pulsator...am I dreaming?  (That does happen).    If so, any details?

ETA:  Glad you have a little more time to post and join us of late.   Hope your surgery is healing well now...you deserve "no pain".


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Yep, those Nubians are usually larger than LaManchas. Mine have been good disposition wise.
> 
> Now, the "milker" I was referring to was a milking machine. I believe you said DH made you an electric on with pulsator...am I dreaming? (That does happen). If so, any details?


Yes, Rosemary is considerably bigger than my LaMancha’s. All of our goats are gentle. Even Danny Boy has learned that being aggressive isn’t profitable. Violet won’t tolerate him head butting us and he either gets his toes stepped on or an ear pulled, if he tries it on us, when we aren’t distracted. That being said, Rosemary is a sweet girl. Although, she doesn’t take much cr@p from the twins.   I have to wonder if she knows she is my favorite?  I do tend to hand her treats first. 



Mini Horses said:


> ETA: Glad you have a little more time to post and join us of late. Hope your surgery is healing well now...you deserve "no pain".


Awwww, thanks for noticing.    I am healing ... slowly. My foot is still puffy, and if I am on it too much it swells a bit more and is sore. The doctor wasn’t able to fix everything (like nerve damage) so I will always have shooting nerve pain and arthritis. 

I am still wearing the post-surgical shoe, that the doctor wants me to wear, but I am still having having some of the same pain in my ankle that the surgery was supposed to fix - which is concerning.  I have a followup appointment, on Tues. so I will ask him about that at the appointment.  

ETA: Duh!  I forgot to answer the question about the milking machine.  Yes, DH did make me a milker.  Right now I’m just hand milking, because I am only getting about a quart. This morning I got five cups though. I am going to have to start using it pretty soon, though, because I have essential tremors, and the shaking makes it hard to hold a jar and milk into it. Also, my hands tire easily.  I used to be able to type really fast, but my typing has slowed down considerably, because the tremors cause me to double and triple type letters. And I have to go back and delete duplicate letters. GRRR!


----------



## Devonviolet

I started making Kefir, using our local Jersey Girl's milk , back in February.. So, my new Kefir grains have been multiplying & increasing in size.

Up until yesterday I was feeding Angelica' milk to the dogs & cats, because it had that weird taste early milk gets. So, yesterday was the first day I made goat milk Kefir.

In the past, I used dehydrated Kefir grains, and they made good Kefir, nut they never multiplied or grew, the way I had seen them grow in youtube videos.

This new batch, that I bought in February, are growing like gangbusters!  I am so excited!  I started with 1 tsp of fresh Kefir grains & the following pic shows what I have this morning.  








ETA:  No, @Baymule. I don't have enough Kefir to sell yet. I'm still only getting 6 cups of goat milk a day, which i just a little over our needs. So, maybe next week, I will have enough Kefir for you.


----------



## Baymule

We are waiting.……


----------



## Devonviolet

More pics of our beloved animals. 




This is Henrietta. She was our mystery bird, when we 1st got her. It turns out she is a Whiting's True Blue (egg layer). We have 3 hens, but we only get 2 blue eggs a day. So, I don't think she is laying. This bird has personality plus, though.  She follows us everywhere, and is so sweet!!!   

Here is the WTB rooster. He is such a pretty boy!




I guess it's true, what they say, "The grass IS better on the other side!




Violet is such a happy dog!  




We took Angelica and Calendula out behind the pasture, to browse. And of course all the other goats & dogs had to join us!  The goats just love it when we pull some weeds & feed them through the fence. 




Here is a shot of Rosemary & Danny Boy (best buds) taking a break to chew their cud together.   They do this a lot!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thank you for letting us visit


----------



## Baymule

Everything is sure looking good!


----------



## Mini Horses

Nice pics.

Did you buy your live kefir grains locally?


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> Did you buy your live kefir grains locally?


No, I bought them online. I followed the instructions, to the “T” and it came out perfect.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hmm..never thought of getting them "online".  I have the powder type.  BUT lots of milk.  I even did a "pump & dump".   Cats & chickens love me.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I've gotten them from ebay before...in fact I've still got some I got a few years ago.  Gettin' it going again now that I've got plenty of milk.


----------



## Baymule

Can you freeze or dehydrate the grains?


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Can you freeze or dehydrate the grains?


They cannot be frozen, as that would kill them. However, they can be dehydrated.  That is how my first Kefir grains came from the seller. They made Kefir, but they never really grew the way they should. So, my preference is to start the Kefir with fresh Kefir grains.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I've actually read a couple of articles that say you can freeze them - but I've never tried it and would be kind of afraid to.  Looks like @Devonviolet has had experience that says it's not a great idea.  I keep mine in the fridge covered with milk when I want them to go "dormant."  This last batch has been in there for probably 6 months.  I meant to change the milk occasionally - but shame on me - I didn't.  The grains looked good though when I drained them.   I guess I'll know in a couple of days if they survived my neglect.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> I keep mine in the fridge covered with milk when I want them to go "dormant."  This last batch has been in there for probably 6 months.  I meant to change the milk occasionally - but shame on me - I didn't.  The grains looked good though when I drained them.   I guess I'll know in a couple of days if they survived my neglect.


Ideally the milk should be replaced once a week, to keep the grains healthy and strong. However, as long as they are in the fridge, they remain more or less dormant, so if you don’t replace the milk that often, it isn’t the end of the world. Actually, since I was waiting for Angelica’s milk to turn sweet and didn’t have fresh goat milk, and I didn’t want to buy a whole gallon of Jersey Girl’s milk ($6/gallon + gas to drive the 20 miles round trip), I just left the grains in the same milk, in the fridge for about 3-1/2 weeks.  That batch of Kefir was pretty strong tasting, but the next day, after straining the grains and adding a pint of fresh goat milk, the Kefir was really good. And oh so good for my gut!!!  

For the uninitiated, the probiotics, in Kefir are really good for building up the immune system.  The immune system resides in the gut and the probiotics in Kefir, cultured vegetables and Kombucha all help keep the bad bacteria, in the gut, balanced, so they can’t destroy the immune system, and make you sick.  They actually keep the body healthy, so it can fight off colds, flu and other illnesses.

A good place to read some excellent information about it is at:

www.culturedfoodlife.com

Donna Schwenk has experienced the life saving benefits of cultured foods.  She had a really sick baby, many years ago, and feeding her cultured foods (I think she started with Kefir), actually saved her life.  Donna and the rest of her family also have some amazing stories about feeling better when eating cultured foods.  So, check it out . . .


----------



## Devonviolet

Thought I would share an idea I came up with, to keep freshly milked goat milk, chilled until I can get it in the house.

I pot ice & water in a stainless steel Bain Marie (but any tall narrow container would do). I fill it about 1/4 full, so it doesn't overflow when I put the 1/2 gallon jar of milk into it





As soon as I am finished milking I immediately put the jar in the ice water, so it starts chilling down.




If I am delayed going back to to the house (which happens more often than not), I give the jar a shake to mix the cold milk with the warm milk, to get the milk towards the top, of the jar, cold.

ETA:  Three nights, in a row, Calendula did not get put in the barn. Last night she WAS put in the barn and this morning was the first time I got a FULL half gallon (plus about 3/4 cup!) So, @Baymule, I’m getting closer to being able to have enough Kefir to sell. It may take a little while, though, because one of my friends, has a GI health issue, that requires Kefir, so initially I am making sure she has what she needs.


----------



## Devonviolet

When I was out, this morning, I got this shot of April  (who came to us from Joe’s herd ), showing her tummy. Its getting bigger & her udder seems to be getting bigger, but not huge. I’ve given up trying to figure out when she is due.  According to Joe’s calendar, she was due back in mid-March.  Well, we all know that came and went, and she still hasn’t had her kids.  Time will tell . .. . .

Isn’t April a pretty girl???  I am truly in love!!!  



When she was standing there I noticed her hooves needed trimming. I did trim her hooves about a month ago, but you sure couldn't tell to look at them today. I tried to trim them a couple weeks ago. But the were rock hard, and couldn't get the clippers to cut them.

Here she is on the milk stand.  While I had her there, she got some Selenium + Vitamin E and Probiotic Gel, as a pre-kidding booster. Not required, but I figure it wouldn't hurt. She already got her CDT shot back in March, so that wasn’t needed.


 Her hooves were in bad shape! I'm going to have to do them more often! That tells me I need to get the rest of the goats up on the stand & trim their hooves.

It was so cute, when we put April back in her area. She started jumping and running, like she was just the happiest goat in the world!!!   Then, I gave her some fresh apple leaves and she did some more jumping and running around.     When we first brought her home, she was very stand-offish and didn’t want to be touched.  Lately, she comes up to me for scritches and leaf treats. She even lets me scratch her head, and then turns, so I can scratch her back, down by her tail.  And if I have the grooming hand rake, she lets me brush (and scratch) all over.  We have come a long way baby!!  I can’t wait until she has her kids, because, they always become friendlier when I am handling their kids. 




After I finished milking Angelica, we let her & Calendula graze in the weeds outside the barn. Calendula couldn't wait to latch onto Mama. And of course Mama Goat couldn't wait to sniff Baby's butt. 

And here’s another cute one of Mama Goat and Calendula.


----------



## Baymule

Your goats are, as always, beautiful. Love little Calendula. We got 2" of rain last night from that storm. Looked like you were getting pounded. More coming this evening!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Your goats are, as always, beautiful. Love little Calendula. We got 2" of rain last night from that storm. Looked like you were getting pounded. More coming this evening!


We got 2-1/2 inches overnight.  I went to bed at 10:30 last night and the storm was just getting going strong. The sky was lighting up bright with lots of crashing and banging! 

The crazy thing was, just before it got going, DH went out to check the weather, and Porter (our Maine Coon Mix kitty - who HATES thunder storms) dashed out the back door.  He called and called, but Porter wouldn’t come back in. 

Before I got into bed, I went to the back door to call Porter in. It was a torrential DOWNPOUR!!! I called and called, but Porter wouldn’t come in.  So, I locked the door and went to bed. I suspect he was hunkered down under the back steps. And there he stayed until morning. .. . .


----------



## Baymule

Dummy cat.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Dummy cat.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> When she was standing there I noticed her hooves needed trimming.


I saw that but I wasn't going to say anything. I really can't since my alpacas are way overdue!



Devonviolet said:


> And of course Mama Goat couldn't wait to sniff Baby's butt.


Have to make sure there are no interloping freeloaders!


----------



## Devonviolet

Yesterday, DH finally washed out the 3 water totes, that we bought from the city water reclaimation plant - for a whopping $20 each!  

Two of them will be left by the back of the barn, where we will put gutters & a down spout, to run rain water runoff, from the roof. That water will be used to water the berry plants that we are planning to plant along the driveway behind the barn.

We loaded the 3rd tote onto the garden wagon:




... And we moved it to the street side of the house, where we have the discharge hose, from the sump pump (under the house).




I'm figuring we will be saving a lot of water, in that tote, based on what we have seen coming from that hose (which has been draining toward the drainage ditch), by the road.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Now THAT'S  true recycling


----------



## Baymule

Y'all are so smart! Every little bit helps on the water bill.


----------



## Devonviolet

3 years ago we put in 2 two year old apple trees: Gala & Fuji, for cross pollination. Well, up until this year, we didn't get ANY blossoms on either tree, which of course meant no apples.

This Spring the Fuji tree bloomed,



 
But the Gala tree did not. 

However, being an eternal optomist, i kept looking for apples. The other day I found TWO apples!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo!  Hope there are more apples hiding in there somewhere!


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations.  Between borers and late frosts we have only gotten a few pears in almost five years. All of the fruit trees and full of fruit this year so we are hoping to have a good harvest.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ahhhhhhh the fruits of thy labor........ congratulations


----------



## Baymule

That is so exciting! I hope you get at least one of them to eat. Last year we got 4 peaches. This year the tree is loaded, we are hoping for a good harvest. So, you may have both trees blooming next year!


----------



## Mike CHS

We had a lot of peaches last year but they all had worms in them.  We talked to the guy that owns the orchard that we buy peaches from and he said if you want worm free peaches, you have to spray every ten days.


----------



## Baymule

What do you spray them with?


----------



## greybeard

Lots of pears every year here, but the tree rats, raccoons and possum get almost every one.
Same with the scuppernong I have on the wooden fence.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Scuppernong?


----------



## greybeard

a type of muscadine.


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> What do you spray them with?



I'll have to look at the brand but it's a multi purpose (insecticide/fungicide) that we picked up at Home Depot.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Yesterday, DH finally washed out the 3 water totes, that we bought from the city water reclaimation plant - for a whopping $20 each!


Wish they were that cheap here. Some people cut out some of the framing on one side and use them for cordwood that can be moved with a tractor using pallet forks.


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> Wish they were that cheap here. Some people cut out some of the framing on one side and use them for cordwood that can be moved with a tractor using pallet forks.



I know a couple of people that cut the frame and some of the plastic on one side and turn them into lambing huts.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

@Devonviolet is going to use all of her spare totes for her aquaponics project!


----------



## Devonviolet

HomeOnTheRange said:


> @Devonviolet is going to use all of her spare totes for her aquaponics project!


Yes!  That is the plan.


----------



## Devonviolet

On Sunday, when we were on our way home from church, I saw something in the road. It looked like a turtle, which is very common here. As we got closer it looked bigger than a turtle, but still look like a turtle.

It actually looked like a leatherback turtle. Since we don't get much traffic here, I stopped in the middle of the road. Sure enough, that's what it was. I couldn't just leave it there. So, I grabbed my camera, and started taking pictures.   








As I walked around it, and took pictures, it's sat there and watched me. As soon as I touched it with my toe, it took off like a shot. The last I saw of it, was it flying over the edge and splashing into the little culvert pond by the road.


----------



## Devonviolet

Back in April one of our older copper Marans hens went broody. We just took the eggs away from her, because we didn't want to hatch mixed breed chickens. Then we decided to try hatching Guinea eggs. We saved eggs, until we had 11 Guinea eggs, and put them under her.

I anxiously awaited the hatching of our first Guineas. Then last Thursday when I went out to collect eggs, I heard  peeping coming from her nest box. Imagine my surprise when I saw a baby chick sitting right there in front of her.




It turned out one of our chickens laid an egg that was the same size and color as a guinea egg. Both DH and I missed that fact, when we were counting eggs. So, at the suggestion of @goatgurl, I took a flashlight out and candle the eggs. Not one of the Guinea eggs was fertilized. Drat! So all of the guinea eggs went in the compost pile.

We put the one baby chick in a stall in the barn, with Mama hen, and both mother and baby are just pleased as punch.




It's so cute, to hear Mama hen coo at her little chick. When I went in the stall this morning to put some chick starter feed in the bowl, Mama hen got between me and the chick and started clucking. My guess is she was warning me off.


----------



## Baymule

Cool pictures! I can't help but think that a Cajun would have grabbed that turtle and had turtle soup! LOL LOL


----------



## Baymule

I have a broody Looney Gooney sitting on a big clutch of eggs. Plus I think the other hen may still be laying in it. Must be over 30 eggs. They should hatch out in about another week. We'll see how many she gets. Maybe 1, maybe none, maybe a bunch of Looney Goonies.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Cool pictures! I can't help but think that a Cajun would have grabbed that turtle and had turtle soup! LOL LOL


  

Back in his youth, DH caught snapping turtles, and roasted them. He said it was way too much work butchering them. So he wasn't interested in taking this leatherback turtle, and butchering it for turtle soup. Although, he said that was the biggest leatherback turtle he's ever seen. So, it might have been easier to Butcher, and we might have gotten more meat, then from a snapping turtle.


----------



## Devonviolet

We also have a buff Brahma hen, who got Broody about a week or so ago. When I moved the Marans hen to the barn, I put six chicken eggs under the Buff Brahma. I figure if she hatches them out, I'll just sell them on Craigslist for a few dollars each.

That same night, we caught all of the Whiting's true blue chickens and rooster, and put them in the corner run, with the hoopster that DH made a couple years ago. We plan to just collect and eat the eggs for 2 weeks, and then start collecting eggs to hatch. Hopefully, we will have another Broody hen. Or, we can put them under the Marans if she still broody.


----------



## Baymule

I hatched out 17 EE chicks a few weeks ago, set 25 more. I have 40 CCX in a chicken tractor. I am seriously diseased......chicken math.


----------



## Bruce

I've got 2 broodies. Angel is one of the 2015's (White Rock), Betty is a year old Welsummer. I'm breaking Betty but letting Angel park on her fake eggs and every evening taking the eggs that other girls laid in the nest. Some of them just HAVE to lay in the left side of the 4' community box and Angel is one of them so she's commandeered that spot. If Angel sticks with it a few more days I'm going to order some chicks for her to "hatch". I've lost 3 of the 6 'replacements' I got last spring and the 7 year old girls aren't getting any younger! In fact only Persephone (EE) lays regularly. Anais (Faverolles) has been laying for about a week. If she follows her pattern of the past, she'll be in the broody buster pretty soon. Seems she only lays right before she decides to go broody. When she was younger she'd go broody at least 3 times a year.


----------



## Baymule

Why does everyone else have broodies and I don’t?


----------



## farmerjan

DV  you might need to prune the apple trees to get more blossoms and fruit.  Apples do better with more "air and light" into the center of the tree. Also has to do with opening up the tree for airflow and to keep down fungus... I am no big expert but have read alot about it and talked to some people over the years about it. For when I have my own....  Also need to be careful of the branches you keep for the angle they come off the tree and prune out any "water sucker" type growing branches. 
BUT congrats of the first of hopefully some very productive years ahead.


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> DV  you might need to prune the apple trees to get more blossoms and fruit.  Apples do better with more "air and light" into the center of the tree. Also has to do with opening up the tree for airflow and to keep down fungus... I am no big expert but have read alot about it and talked to some people over the years about it. For when I have my own....  Also need to be careful of the branches you keep for the angle they come off the tree and prune out any "water sucker" type growing branches.
> BUT congrats of the first of hopefully some very productive years ahead.


Thanks Jan.  I didn’t prune last Fall, and have been kicking myself, for not doing so.  I need to do some research on how to prune fruit trees, and this coming Fall, I will be cleaning out the interior of both apple trees, and am thinking I will be topping off the apple, peach and apricot trees, so it will be easier to pick the fruit.

Years ago, when I lived in California, my ex- and I rented an older house with an ancient apricot tree.  It gave me some AMAZING apricots!!!  When we planted our apricot tree, I could almost taste the apricots from California.     The last summer we were in that house, the tree was so full of fruit, a huge branch snapped (with a huge CRACK sound), and fell to the ground. 

We have now had our apricot tree for three years, and I think it was 2 or 3 years old, when we bought it, and no apricots.  This year, for the first time, we got some flowers, and I just found six apricots, on the tree.   However, the leaves on the tree are getting chewed up by something, and the fruit (about the size of a cherry right now) has brown spots on it.  So, I am not too hopeful, at this point.  

I did look online, and learned that even though apricot trees are not “supposed” to need another tree, for cross pollination, if you plant another tree nearby, it could help with setting of fruit.  So, I recently stopped at a nursery, on our way home from Tyler, and bought a 3 year old tree. I plan to plant it about 15 feet from our current tree. So, hopefully next year things should improve. Time will tell . .. .


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Why does everyone else have broodies and I don’t?


BooHoo!!! Poor Baymule!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

..................... sorry ...


----------



## Baymule

Hmm maybe I need another apricot tree.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Why does everyone else have broodies and I don’t?


Because you WANT one! Typically I do not. Going to be hard filling my customers' 4 dozen a week sales with 2 of the better layers trying to hatch shavings. But Angel will be down for a couple more months if I get her chicks AND she accepts them. 



Baymule said:


> Hmm maybe I need another apricot tree.


Yeah that will surely make one of your hens go broody!


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Anais (Faverolles) has been laying for about a week. If she follows her pattern of the past, she'll be in the broody buster pretty soon. Seems she only lays right before she decides to go broody.



Lay a clutch, set the eggs...that's her MO.  

Broodies?   I have 3 with chicks, 1 should hatch within the week.  2 more thought it looked like the thing to do!  They went broody.  I need to take their golf ball from each and put eggs under them.      I'm actually thinking I may buy eggs OR day old chicks and let them go for it.   One is an old BO, other a yr old RIR, so both have a lot of size.   Both has hatched out before & are good mommas.


----------



## Baymule

I even got a trio of Silkies, because everyone says what wonderful broodies and mommas they are. "Hatch a rock" has been bandied about on more than one thread. So do mine go broody? Aw HE!! NO they don't.  I think I'll sell the darn things so they can go broody for someone else.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> than one thread. So do mine go broody? Aw HE!! NO they don't.  I think I'll sell the darn things so they can go broody for someone else.



   Maybe it's your water.       I mean, I could send you a couple...…….  I'm losing 7 eggs a day from broodies.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Maybe it's your water.       I mean, I could send you a couple...…….  I'm losing 7 eggs a day from broodies.


And I'll send you a trio of Silkies!!  The best I got is a Looney Gooney that must be sitting on 30 eggs and she hates me.


----------



## Devonviolet

Back in May, we put a batch of Guinea eggs under our broody Black Copper Marans hen. After 3 weeks, a chick popped out in front of Mama Hen.





Since Guinea eggs take 28 days and chicks take 21 days, I decided to candle the rest of the eggs.  It turned out not one of the other eggs was fertilized.   So, we fixed up a small stall, in the barn, for Mama Hen and baby chick.  While I was trying to find out if the Guinea eggs were good, I put the chick in the stall by itself with a heat lamp. It was so cute when I put the hen in with the chick.  Mama was cooing, to beat the band, and baby was peeping it’s head off.  You never saw a happier Mama and baby chick!  The chick disappeared under it’s Mama immediately!  And of course the heat lamp got turned off, ‘cause it wasn’t needed anymore, with Mama there. 

Here is a cute picture I got a week ago, when I went out to the barn to milk.




So now, our little Chickie Doo will be 3 weeks on Wednesday. It is getting wing feathers, and is a lot bolder about coming out from under/behind Mama Hen.


 

Calendula is getting big and such a joy to be with. She is such a happy little goat!!! When they are out browsing, after I milk Angelica, Calendula runs FULL SPEED, wherever she goes. It’s amazing how fast she can run!


 

Yesterday, when Angelica was browsing, I got some cool shots of our pasture, with the other goats and dogs, inside the pasture fence.



 
Danny Boy (Black head), Faith, Hope, Rosemary, Deo (in the middle) and Violet (on the right)



 
Angelica and Calendula and of course the 2-legged animal is DH.



 
This is Faith, Hope and Rosemary. We have not mowed this pasture. The goats are keeping it nice and short.



 
Rosemary and Faith. The goats just love to get up on the fence, to get some attention. And of course some tasty leaves and weeds would be nice too! I love wrapping my hand around their muzzle and stroking. It’s so soft! It’s a sign of trust, for them to let me do that.  

We separated the Whiting’s True Blue egg layers (4 hens and a roo), for two weeks, so the rooster can fertilize the eggs. We have been eating the eggs, for the past two weeks and on Saturday started collecting eggs, that we can put in the nest, at the same time, so our broody hen can set on them. We usually get 2-3 eggs a day.

Saturday, I took up two eggs. Last night, I couldn’t believe it!!! I looked in their little hut, and found SIX eggs - from FOUR hens in TWENTY FOUR HOURS!!! So, that means at least TWO of the hens laid TWO EGGS in 24 hours!!! I’m thinking once we get about 16 or 18 eggs collected, we will put some hay in the hut (especially back in the corner, for a nice nest), and let our broody hen settle down, to brood the eggs. The plan is to sell the chicks when they are old enough to tell if they are hens or roos. Since they lay such pretty blue eggs, I should get about $20 per hen.   I should get about $10 for the roosters. I just hope most of them are hens.     Law of averages says they will be 50/50 though.   

After breakfast I went out and milked Angelica. I’m still getting about 1/2 gallon a day. Up until now, I have been making Kefir, to sell to friends. I want to start saving up a few gallons, now, so I can start making cheese.   I will start with Mozzarella. April and Hope are due in the next three weeks. When I am milking three goats, I will eventually be getting about 3 gallons a day, for Kefir and cheese. I want to buy a used refrigerator, to make a “cheese cave” (with a special thermostat), to keep the temp at approximately 58*F degrees (14*C), so I can age the cheese. Once I have a cheese cave, I want to make cheddar, Swiss and hard cheese (like Parmesan or Asiago). I think the cheddar needs to age at least a year. The Swiss takes about two years and the hard cheeses can take up to three or four years to age.


----------



## Bruce

All sounds great! Sadly only the first 2 pictures show up. The others have the broken link icon.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Same here  couldn't  see them


----------



## Devonviolet

Last week we finally got off our duffs and put up 100 feet of fencing, in the side yard, where the chickens and ducks free range, so we can put our garden in.

So, here are some pics of our fence.




We left an opening, in the middle, so we can have easy access to the animals.



The plan was to build a gate, but we were tuckered out. So we just cut a piece of fencing and put a temporary wire gap in it’s place. It is working so well, we may just leave it there. Since the chickens can’t open it, we don’t even have to clip it, like we do our other gates.

BTW, the chickens and ducks are NOT happy, that we put the fence in!!!  They figured out that the middle opening is the way into the other part of the yard, and they congregate there, when we are by the back door.  A great benefit, of having them fenced off, is that they can no longer get up on our back porch and poop-a-doop all over the steps and porch!!!        We also don’t have to fence off the blackberry bush, that is planted by the back steps and we can plant even more berries there!  

We also left wire gaps at each end, so we don’t have to go so far, if we need access when there.



The fencing, on the right, is a wire gap opening and the opening between the two H-posts is a wire gap, into the the green space, adjacent to our property.

Friends, from down the road offered to loan us their rototiller. We were supposed to pick it up last Friday, but her brother (who lives up North) is dying and they went to spend time with him, before he dies.  Now, it turns out they won’t be home until Friday. So, we will pick it up Friday morning. I am biting at the bit, to get the garden tilled and plant seeds.


----------



## Bruce

No need for a real gate if all you are doing is keeping chickens in their place.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya may need another male guinea or 2....they are different than chickens and they "service" fewer hens than roosters do....similar to ducks.....


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> All sounds great! Sadly only the first 2 pictures show up. The others have the broken link icon.


Sorry about that. I will go fix that now.


----------



## Devonviolet

Okay. I think the broken photo links are fixed.  Can someone let me know if y’all can see the pics now???


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> No need for a real gate if all you are doing is keeping chickens in their place.


That’s kinda what I was thinking. I like that a WHOLE LOT better than having to build a gate right now!



CntryBoy777 said:


> Ya may need another male guinea or 2....they are different than chickens and they "service" fewer hens than roosters do....similar to ducks.....


Well, if that is the case. I think we will forego raising guineas, to sell right now.  I don’t want to spend anymore money on birds!!!  My goal is to raise our own birds from now on. If I can find a couple male guineas, locally, I might do that. But, we have enough going right now. We don’t need to be bringing new birds onto the property.  But, thanks for the head’s up on that CntryBoy!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Pictures are beautiful,  and it works


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks, on both counts!


----------



## Baymule

My guinea's eggs disappeared and she abandoned the last two. Next time I will move the nest and coop her. Then she will quit.....isn't that how it goes? DV you have such lovely broody hens! But I have chicks hatching in the incubator right now! gotta go check, BRB!

I just took 9 out of the incubator! Already took 3 out, so that gives me 12 chicks and 2 more are pipping. I have 17 from the first batch outside in one of those little A frame coops. After we butcher the Cornish Cross and I figure out which ones are roosters, the roos will go in the chicken tractor to grow off for slaughter. We are looking forward more to eating the young layer roos than the CCX!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> We are looking forward more to eating the young layer roos than the CCX!



This Fall you can tell us which tasted better.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Why does everyone else have broodies and I don’t?


Do you have any Buff Orpingtons?  Check out this blog post about the best broody hens.....

https://www.efowl.com/2019/05/29/buff-orpington-5-reasons-to-love-them/


----------



## Mini Horses

Golf balls.    I put those in the nests to encourage use of more than one nest --  you know, one is best, grass is greener, all that.   Soon I had a couple setting.   Gave eggs to one and she hatched them, now have three more trying to hatch golf balls.   One BO, one RIR & one Marans   I tell ya, get some balls...…. 

Another hen set a golf ball and 8 eggs contributed by other helper hens...6 of the eggs hatched.  Alas, the golf ball is still there      I'm thinking I will give this old BO gal about 10 eggs.   I lost 8 hens to a neighbors dog (he pd me for hens) and now 8 either with chicks or setting...I'm down 15 eggs a day for sales.   But, looking for new layers this Fall.  Plus, fryers.   Hope you  get a broody.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Do you have any Buff Orpingtons? Check out this blog post about the best broody hens.....


Which is why I have no Buff Orpingtons!

I think I've read that guinea hens aren't the best mothers.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Which is why I have no Buff Orpingtons!
> 
> I think I've read that guinea hens aren't the best mothers.


True!  Very true!  That’s why we put guinea eggs under a broody chicken. How were we to know that none of the eggs were fertile.


----------



## Baymule

They ain't Gooney Loonies for nuthin'.


----------



## Baymule

I have 18 chicks out of 26 eggs. Looks like they are done. I am pleased with the results, I don't need any more. I'll give it another day or two, but pretty sure that is all.


----------



## Bruce

That is lots of chicks!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> That is lots of chicks!


Combined with the first batch that hatched out, is a total of 35, but we slaughter the roosters. You don't have that option.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I was watching two broodies in my barn....the big, bad snake took most of those eggs and the hens abandoned ship.  I didn't even try to rescue the eggs.  However, unbeknownst to me - in a totally isolated area another broody hatched out 6 chicks and has kept them all alive to this point.  She is fearless and fierce and I have a wound on my leg to prove it, lol.  Love a mean-a$$ broody!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like ya need to invest in some shin pads FEM....


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> I was watching two broodies in my barn....the big, bad snake took most of those eggs and the hens abandoned ship.  I didn't even try to rescue the eggs.  However, unbeknownst to me - in a totally isolated area another broody hatched out 6 chicks and has kept them all alive to this point.  She is fearless and fierce and I have a wound on my leg to prove it, lol.  Love a mean-a$$ broody!


good for her! Iwonder if the snake didn't know about her nest or if it went for the easier meal.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> Iwonder if the snake didn't know about her nest or if it went for the easier meal.


I think he hadn't made it over to that barn.  They were in a different area altogether.


----------



## Devonviolet

Last Winter friends (from down the road about 5 miles) stopped by, for a visit. While we were chatting, I mentioned we were going to rent a rototiller, for the weekend, for about $120+, so we could finally get a garden in.  They told us we could borrow their tiller, when we were ready to get started.

We have had a few false starts, with picking up the tiller. But, finally, yesterday morning, we hooked the trailer up and headed over to their house. By that time, it was already hot out, so we waited until this morning to put it to work.

It took a while to get the hang of that huge tiller. It was the biggest one I have ever used! But it was a WORKHORSE!!!  I started at 5” depth, the 1st pass. For the 2nd pass I set it down to 7”.  Don’t get me wrong, it was a lot of work - especially when I turned corners. I learned there was a knack to doing that. I think I had the whole 18x24’ area done in about 45 minutes.

So, here is the final product. I am SO excited at how well it turned out!!!   To do the same thing with a digging fork would have taken at least a week, of BOTH of us digging, for hours on end!!!  




We still have other areas, of the side yard, that we want tilled (like a separate area for squashes (Winter and Zucchini and pumpkins). But, that will have to wait for another day.  We are supposed to get about 1-1/2 to 2” of rain in the next two days, so it’s all on hold for now.

After the animals were fed, we let Angelica and Calendula loose in the goat yard. We’ve done it before, for 10 minutes or so, to give everyone a chance to get comfortable with each other again. There was a lot of pushing, especially of the does against Calendula, who took it all in stride, and ran away. Today, Rosemary and Faith did a little pushing against Calendula, but quickly lost interest. YAY!  

This morning, the pushing seemed a lot tamer, so I decided to leave them. However, Danny Boy, was a bit too interested in Angelica, so we put him in the pen, with the calf hut. Not that I thought he could get her pregnant, just that I didn’t want him to harass her.

There was quite a bit of challenging between Angelica and Faith, and occasionally Rosemary (rearing up, in the below pic). After a while, Rosemary lost interest. Faith and Angelica (on the left, in the pic below) kept it up for a while.  However, before they lost interest, Angelica lost the cap to her horn bud, and Faith got blood on her head, but there wasn’t a lot of blood.




All things considered, the transition went well, and everyone is peacefully co-existing.   Although, I must admit I’m not sure who won.

Here is everyone congregating around Danny Boy, who got his own treat of cut weeds.  He was thrilled. After his snack, he went into the calf hut and laid down for a nap. 




On my way into the house, I stopped to check the fig tree, for figs. DH had told me he saw baby figs yesterday. Last year we didn’t get one fig, and I was really disappointed. However, today I found LOTS of baby figs. I’m SOOOO excited!  I LOVE figs!




Many years ago, when we lived in Lake Worth, TX, our next door neighbor had a fig tree that hung over our 4’ chainlink fence. I asked if I could pick some figs.  She told me, that I could pick anything I could reach from my side of the fence.  So, I got our six foot ladder and reached a LOT of figs. YUM!!  I ate figs like crazy and made LOTS of fig jam.  I am SO looking forward to those figs!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm looking forward to watching that garden grow.


----------



## Mini Horses

frustratedearthmother said:


> She is fearless and fierce and I have a wound on my leg to prove it, lol. Love a mean-a$$ broody!



Don't try to pick up a chick...   Arm cuts hurt!!


Oh-- I also love figs!!!   Friend who started 3 bushes for me lets me have all of those on her huge bushes.  They don't like them much and may only eat one or two from the tree when first ripening.   Hey, she even picks them for me to keep the bugs down -- LOL --what a friend!!!    Most of mine I dehydrate.  Then, what's left, I make into preserves, etc.  Seems they do better some years.  Last year, little fruit, this year loaded.  YUM.  Mine won't produce for a couple years but hers are mine.  

ALSO --  email from Mother Earth News  has a lot about Kefir, kefir grains, etc.  They say you can use the grains to begin cheeses as they have both types of bacteria used.  Have you tried this?   Some natural cheese maker guy...has a book.  Pretty much all the starters bought are actually already available in the kefir grains for hard & soft cheeses. Plus butter, sour cream, etc.   Guess it's a matter of knowing "how".


----------



## Baymule

That is some purdy dirt!  I know you are excited to get that done. And FIGS! It can only get better from here!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure Love fig perserves.........


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> email from Mother Earth News has a lot about Kefir, kefir grains, etc. They say you can use the grains to begin cheeses as they have both types of bacteria used. Have you tried this? Some natural cheese maker guy...has a book. Pretty much all the starters bought are actually already available in the kefir grains for hard & soft cheeses. Plus butter, sour cream, etc. Guess it's a matter of knowing "how".


No, I've never heard of that. Can you give me the link to that MEN article? I would love to check it out!!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I sure Love fig perserves.........


Hint, hint


----------



## Devonviolet




----------



## Baymule

I learned how to make strawberry fig preserves from my Grandmother, using strawberry jello. Nobody ever guessed that it was figs and not strawberries


----------



## Mini Horses

http://tracking.ogden.whatcounts.com/dm?id=49D383FA1B27D6123B095C92F9E3D6BBDDEA608FE30910B5

Try this one...


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> http://tracking.ogden.whatcounts.com/dm?id=49D383FA1B27D6123B095C92F9E3D6BBDDEA608FE30910B5
> 
> Try this one...


Thanks. That is an interesting article. It gave me an idea of how to look for information on making Kefir cheese.


----------



## Devonviolet

This morning, after we fed the animals and milk to Angelica, we got busy in the garden again.

Last night I took a soil sample, and put it in some water, so I could test the pH. I put a handful of soil in water, let it settle, and used a pH test strip. It turns out, our soil is very acidic. Big surprised there!

We had 3 - 50 lb bags of barn lime. So we sprinkled it over the garden and tilled it in.  This time we set it for just 3 in deep.





After we did that, we took the tiller next to the house and tilled two strips.  I want to plant sunflowers right next to the house, and then another type of flower, like maybe zinnias.




Once that was tilled, I went to to the area just the other side of the blackberries, and tilled that as well.

Before




After


 
I sprinkled lime there and when I tried to start the tiller, it wouldn’t start, so we did something else, to let it cool down.  By the time I got back to it, my feet really hurt, so suggested we wait until tomorrow to do that.  Besides, it was 12:30 and getting hot. So, we decided to knock off for the day.

Before we came inside, I remembered that I hadn’t taken a photo of the fig tree. So, I got this photo:



That orange fluff ball under the tree is our Maine Coon kitty. He loves laying outside when we are busy in the yard.

Right now it is pouring rain. It may be muddy in the second area, that I tilled today. So, I won’t be able to till in the lime I sprinkled.  Although, that may not be such a bad thing. Pulling that heavy tiller around corners, caused me to strain my right knee, and my right ankle is swollen.  Staying off my feet for a couple days might just be the ticket.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wooohoooo.  Tilling almost done.  Of course, now the hard part is to keep weeds out, once planted.   Ahhhh...garden work! 

Looks great!     That's  a lot of garden.


Yep, sounds like a rest for those joints is needed.   Hey, the rain will put that lime in the ground for you.   Rest up.


----------



## Baymule

That looks awesome!! Nice work! I know you are tired, but happy with your work. Your fig tree looks so healthy and well loved. A couple of days rest will do you good. We go out and work, then we have to lay up like dogs under the porch in the heat of the day.


----------



## Devonviolet

We had a cute wren build a nest, on the exposed half, of the top of a post, on our back porch.  One evening, when I went out to help feed the animals, I found one of the baby birds on the deck. So, I picked it up, got a chair and got up and put it back in the nest. I could feel two more warm, featherless bodies.  As it was, they filled the nest.

Whenever, we went out on the porch Mama would fly to the fence and wait until we were gone.  At any given time, we can see either Dad or Mom on the fence watching us.

Now the babies are big enough, that we can see their heads or tails hanging over the edge of the nest.

Yesterday, I tried getting a photo of one of the babies that I could see over the edge. Everyone I took was blurry, because of my Essential Tremors. So, I got DH to take it, and this is what he got. It's hard to get a clear pic, because there isn't much light up so high.




Later, yesterday afternoon, I was working at the kitchen sink, and I could see all three babies, with their mouths open, for Mama to feed them. She was standing on the edge of the nest.  It was SOOO cool!.


----------



## Baymule

That is so special. It won't be long before they fly away.


----------



## Bruce

I have that with the barn swallows who build their mud nest RIGHT in front of the stall coop on a joist. They have done that every year. The first year, 2012, I was putting hardware cloth on the stall openings (yes AFTER the chicks arrived about June 15th). The birds fledged on July 4th.  This year the parents are nervous and mostly fly off when I come in but I noticed yesterday they are staying in the nest more. I wonder if the mama had laid her eggs now.


----------



## Devonviolet

I just love that these little birds trust us enough to make their nests in our space. It's so cool to watch them raise their young. I especially like that I can see the babies in the nest from the kitchen sink.

After yesterday being so hot and humid, this morning dawned with a nice cool breeze. Our low last night was 69 degrees.     Our high today is only supposed to be in the low 80s.  So, we got out early to feed the animals, and milk Angelica. I came in and filtered the milk strain the kefir grains, washed up my dishes from doing all that. Then I went back outside, to mow the front yard. Well, actually it's a front and side yard on the street side. I'm guessing it's about a half acre. Why l used the riding mower, DH used the push mower, two more round the edge.

The grass was so long, from all the rain we've had lately, I started by doing the first pass on the highest setting (7). then, I set the mower down to a four, medium-range, and mowed it again.

I tried mowing the ditch along the road, which had gotten really high, but the slope was so steep, I felt like the mower was going to fall into the ditch.  So, two passes was all I got done on the ditch.

When I was finished with that, I noticed that the grass back behind the barn was long, so I told DH I was going back there to mow.  I promised the age I wouldn't go past where we have the trailer part, but I couldn't help myself, I kept going.  

I mowed all the way back to the woods on the left, and then went behind the livestock pasture. The dogs absolutely hate the lawn mower. When I was back behind the pasture they were barking their heads off. I did about five passes back there, and forced myself to stop.

I'm thinking tomorrow I will go back there again, and finish the back pasture. The ground is so uneven back there, it's easier on the back, to do it in stages.

When DH does the trimming with the push mower, he always puts the bagger on. Then, he empties the bagger into the yard wagon. When we are finished, we take wagon with the grass clippings and make piles for the chickens, ducks and goats. And they just love it. The goats seem to like the grass clippings better when I hold handfuls for them to eat through the fence.
They're not spoiled, are they?


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a productive day! I would LOVE to have grass to mow!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Sounds like a productive day! I would LOVE to have grass to mow!


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> I just love that these little birds trust us enough to make their nests in our space. It's so cool to watch them raise their young. I especially like that I can see the babies in the nest from the kitchen sink.


That would be pretty cool. No way to see the babies in the barn swallow nest, the gap between the top of the nest and the floor above is only about 1.5" if that. Sometimes one can see some beaks when Mom or Dad come to feed. It amazes me that these birds fledge without ever having room to stretch or build up wing muscle. But when they follow a parent on the specified day, they drop off the edge of the nest and fly like they had been doing it for a week.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have seen several baby Mockingbirds trying to fly from the ground for quite awhile with little success and then suddenly they are airborne.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Devonviolet ....can you put a mirror above the nest permanently, that way you can look out your window and see into the nest ?


----------



## Devonviolet

Good idea @B&B Happy goats!  DH wants to get a mirror, that has an attached telescoping handle, so we can look in the nest.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well on the very next day (Tuesday), I noticed the baby birds, on the porch, had left the nest.  On Thursday, I was telling DH we won’t be seeing the birds anymore this year, and both parents showed up and landed in the nest. They only stayed for a minute and were gone. I haven’t seen them since.

Tuesday was day 145, for Hope. Danny Boy is the daddy. Her udder has been getting larger, for the past month or so. Then, on Wednesday I notice a bit of discharge sticking to her tail hair.  So, I took her into the barn and clipped the hair on her legs and tail, to make for a less messy birth. I also trimmed her hooves.

Tomorrow is day 150. We moved her to a pen, with her sister, Faith, and the hoop hut, so she could see the other goats and have her own space, when she has her kids. We have been checking on her multiple times a day. Hoping to see Hope and her kid(s). I figured that since she is a first freshener, she would have one kid.

This afternoon, we had to go to town to get one more bag of feed, to get us to next Monday, when we will buy our monthly feed. When we got home I immediately went out to check her, as I couldn’t see her in the yard with Faith.

As I came around the corner, I could see a tiny black body curled up on the floor, of the hoop hut. As I went through the gate, I could see a second kid standing next to Mama goat. Of course, the first thing I did, when I got in there, was to turn each kid over. Two little bucklings!    One appears to be pure black, and the other has a white bar across his nose, two white ears and a white spot on his head, just like his Mama. Both have elf ears, like Calendula.








ETA: I must say, in this photo he looks more brown than black.








ETA: Those white spots on his side are not in his hair. I sprinkled barn lime, to knock down the flies. They were thick, going after the residue from the after birth, that we (and Hope)) had cleaned up. The lime helped knock down the flies some, but not totally.

Angelica was dark brown, when she was born, but, in the right light, could have been taken for black. Her grandfather was Choco, and was dark brown. Hope and Faith were both dark brown. So, it IS possible these two little boys are actually dark brown. However, their daddy, Danny Boy has black on him, so I am thinking these little boys are actually black and not brown.



Time will tell ...  . .. . .


----------



## Baymule

Awww......Danny Boy is a Daddy! What beautiful kids! Congrats!


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

More photos . . . I took the kitchen scale out, when I fed the animals, and weighed our two new boys. The all black one weighs 6 pounds 12 ounces. The one with white on his head weighs 6 pounds 5 ounces.

The all black one seems to be eating fine. The right side of Hope’s udder is now smaller than the left, and that is the side I saw him eating from.  I can’t get the black and white one to drink. I get his mouth open, squirt in some colostrum in his mouth and then put the teat in his mouth. He just spits it out.  I did feel him swallow after he got the colostrum in his mouth,  though. I will keep an eye on his weight, and if he doesn’t start gaining soon, I will give him some colostrum in a bottle.

Here are a couple cute shots I got, of our two little boys on the scale, this evening.



6#12oz




6#5oz


----------



## Mini Horses

Lovely!!   Nice to come home & find a pleasant event with no issues! 

Danny Boy looks quite robust.  Nice buck.

I know you bought Danny for providing meat kids.  Saw a happy dance at "both bucklings" & assume  that was why.   We have to plan those things, just like growing fruit & veggies.


----------



## Baymule

And now you'll have another goat in milk! Cheese!   That ought to make some yummy keto pizza!

ETA Are you getting some of this wonderful RAIN? I've been watering the grass seed I planted, every day! it takes hours of moving the sprinkler, REALLY needed this rain. 
Happy Fathers day to your sweet DH.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> I know you bought Danny for providing meat kids. Saw a happy dance at "both bucklings" & assume that was why. We have to plan those things, just like growing fruit & veggies.


The  was because there were TWO babies!  We have agreed that we are going to sell all babies. So, each additional baby is more money in our pocket. Hence, the   !!!  I’m going to start with Craig’s list.  I’m not going to castrate them, because I’m hoping I can sell them as 50/50 purebred dairy/meat bucks. I will sell Calendula as a 50/50 purebred dairy/meat doe.  If they don’t sell, for at least $250 each, we will butcher them and put them in the freezer. I have some names of people who would love to buy some goat meat.

So, today I went out, to feed animals, and the two boys were out with Mama Goat. It was easy to see that the one with white ears is brown and the one without white is black. 



 

As I watched them, from the window, this afternoon, I saw the brown one nursing on Hope.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a plan. Either way, it's a win/win. Twins!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, Mama bird is back on the nest. I guess she has laid another batch of eggs. I noticed that Mama and Poppa were flying around the nest last weekend.  This morning I saw her sitting on the nest.

Our two new bucklings are gaining weight, and are SOOOO sweet.  I’m not milking Hope yet. With two kids on her, she isn’t going to have milk for a while.  But, I am taking her and the kids to the barn every morning, so she gets used to getting up on the milk stand and used to being cleaned and touched.  Yesterday was the 2nd day I did that, and she actually sat down on the milk stand.  SHE DOES NOT LIKE BEING TOUCHED!!!  For now I will just keep cleaning and touching her udder, so she gets used to being handled.

We take the boys (Basil and Sage ) along, to the barn, and put them in the stall while I “milk” Hope. DH will hold one of them while I am working on Hope, and when I am finished, I will hold the other.  They are SOOO precious.  They squawk when I pick them up. But, then when we cuddle them, they settle right in.  It is so soothing to hold them.  I can almost feel the endorphins release, and peace and joy flood my being.   

Here is DH holding them the other day:




Basil is definitely brown and Sage is definitely black. So, it is easy to tell them apart.

Here they are climbing on Mom this morning:




For the last three weeks, we have have a broody Buff Brahma hen setting on eggs.  We didn’t have any purebred eggs at the time, and she had been staying in the nest box for a couple weeks. So, one day, I just put 8 eggs under her. 

Tuesday was 3 weeks, and I found a chick in front of her. I checked under her and none of the other eggs had hatched. Wednesday, I found two dead chicks partially in and out of the shell.  Yesterday I found two more chicks in the nestbox. I left the her in the box with chicken wire over the front, so the chicks don’t fall out, onto the floor of the coop.

This morning, there were still 3 eggs in the nest. We wanted to put the hen and her chicks in a stall, in the barn. So, I put the chicks in a small bucket, and DH took the hen.  As I was leaving the coop, I heard an egg break. It was total liquid.  And all three chicks were now saturated in it!    So, I got a bowl of water and rinsed them all off.  In the mean time, DH had put Mama hen in the stall. I put the chicks in with her, and got some straw, made a nice nest in the corner, and put the two remaining eggs in it.  Both candled dark, but the smaller one felt light. The big one felt heavy, so I am hoping it has a chick in it.  Mama hen cooed and got the chicks and eggs under her.  This is how she looked when we left the barn:


----------



## Baymule

Hope will get used to being “milked” before too long.  About the time she is ready to milk, it will all come together. The boys are cute, I know y’all are enjoying them. 

Momma hen is taking good care of her babies! Hope more eggs hatch.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, Mama Bird decided she didn't want to lay on the eggs anymore. So, this morning she was in a different corner, with her chicks under her, and the two eggs were in the nest.  So, out to the compost pile they went.


----------



## Baymule

Have you started the incubator yet?


----------



## Devonviolet

It’s doing the initial stabilizing run now.  We will add the eggs tonight, before we go to bed.

I read the instructions last week, but for some reason, I missed the step, where you run it for 12-24 hours before adding the eggs. DUH!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

We now have one yellow duckling in the coop, with Mama Muscovy, who has been sitting on nine duck eggs, in a corner nest. The other day, I went out to collect eggs, and when I stuck my head into the coop, I saw a little yellow duckling running around the coop and peeping.  Mom was out eating with the other ducks and chickens.

I didn’t want to move Mama duck, and her eggs, to another space, away from the other birds. So, we got some chicken wire and made a little pie shaped enclosure around the nest, which is in the corner. We then put a piece of welded wire, loosely on top, to keep the rest of the birds out, so they won’t eat the duck’s food.  We attached it in the back, and left the front loose, so we can lift it for access to food and ducklings.




Pekin eggs take 28 days and Muscovy eggs take 32-35 days, so I am thinking the one that hatched, is a Pekin duckling, and the rest of the eggs are muscovy eggs, since only the one duckling has hatched so far.

It’s so cute!  The duckling likes to get on top of Mama duck, for most of the day.


----------



## Baymule

That’s so cute! Pretty mamma duck too! I like your cage set up for her!

Yay for setting eggs in the incubator!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> And now you'll have another goat in milk! Cheese!  That ought to make some yummy keto pizza!



I'm making mozzarella cheese today! If it turns out, _someone_ might be receiving a gift soon!


----------



## Devonviolet

Woohoo! The mozzarella cheese turned out yummy!


----------



## Hens and Roos

looks yummy!  What recipe did you use?


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> I'm making mozzarella cheese today! If it turns out, _someone_ might be receiving a gift soon!


----------



## Devonviolet

Hens and Roos said:


> looks yummy!  What recipe did you use?


30 Minute Mozzarella Cheese

Ingredients:     

1-1/2 Gallon of Milk(Not UltraPasteurized)    
1 Tbsp Citric Acid           
1/2 tsp Double Strength Liquid Rennet  
1-1/2 tsp Salt 

Equipment:

** A large stainless steel pan - I use 2 gallon milking buckets. But, you could use a canning kettle, or something similar.
** Good Thermometer - I use a digital meat thermometer.
** Long Knife to Cut Curds
** Spoon or Ladle to Stir Curds
** Large Colander
** Large non-metal Bowl (I use a glass bowl)
O** ptional - Cotton gloves and Food grade, heat resistant gloves (I use Nitrile) for stretching the curds. Wear the Nitrile gloves over the cotton gloves.
*******
Add liquid rennet to 1/4 cup filtered water. Set your rennet mixture aside to use later.

Add citric acid to 1/2 cup cool, filtered water, mix and pour this into your pot.

Now, pour cold milk into your pot quickly to mix well with the citric acid. This will bring the milk to the proper acidity to stretch well later.

Heat the milk slowly to 95°F.

Note: If you're having problems with milk forming a proper curd, you may need to increase this temp to 100°F.

At 95°F, remove the pot from the burner and slowly add your rennet (which you prepared in step one) to the milk. Stir in a top to bottom motion for approx. 30-45 seconds. Stop when you see the curds begin to slightly separate from the whey.

Cover the pot and leave undisturbed for 5-8 minutes.

Check the curd after 5 minutes, it should have a clear separation between the curds and whey. If the curd is too soft or the whey is milky, let it set for a few more minutes. Test the curd, to see if it has what is called a “clean break”, where you stick a knife into the curd and gently lift the tip. If the curd on the tip, of the knife stays on the knife, leaving a clean, sharp edge in the curd.  In my case the curd sank to the bottom, so I used a ladle and took at least half of the whey out of the bucket.

Cut the curds into a 1" checkerboard pattern.

Place the pot back on the stove and heat to 105°F while slowly stirring the curds with your ladle (if you will be stretching the curds in a hot water bath rather than using a microwave heat to 110°F in this step).

Take the pot off the burner and continue stirring slowly for 2-5 minutes. (More time will make a firmer cheese)

With a slotted spoon, scoop curds into a colander or microwave safe bowl (if the curd is too soft at this point let it sit for another minute or so).

Once transferred, press the curd gently with your hand, pouring off as much whey as possible. If desired, you can reserve the whey to use later in baking or as a soup stock.

If in a colander transfer the curds into a heat safe bowl. Next, microwave the curd for 1 minute.

You will notice more whey separation from the curd. Drain off all whey as you did before. Quickly work the cheese with a spoon or your hands until it is cool enough to touch (rubber gloves will help since the cheese is almost too hot to touch at this point).

Microwave two more times for 35 seconds each, and repeat the kneading as in the last step to aid in more whey drain off and ensure even heating of the curds. Drain off all of the whey as you go.

Now the fun begins, knead quickly now as you would bread dough. Remove curd from bowl and continue kneading until it is smooth and shiny. Return it to the microwave if needed (if it begins to cool before it's ready to stretch). Add salt near the finish. At this point, if hot enough, the cheese should be soft and pliable enough to stretch, and stretch, and stretch some more (like taffy). This is what makes it Mozzarella.

*** ETA - If you want Smokey Mozzarella Cheese add the following:

1 tsp Wright's Smoke Flavoring

At the heat and knead stage (after heating in microwave for 1 minute), add smoke flavoring and knead well. Stretch and knead.  Heat another 30 seconds when it starts breaking as stretched.  Knead and stretch.  Add salt and knead well.  Stretch.  Knead and form into a ball.


----------



## Baymule

I watched you make it one day, it is a fascinating process.


----------



## Mike CHS

You have my mailing address right?


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> You have my mailing address right?


Hey Mike, ask her to put liquid smoke in some, it makes it sooo good! We put her cheese on Triscuit crackers and melted it in the microwave. That is some darn good stuff. Been waiting on her goats to start milking again! Her keifer is delicious too, we love it!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I watched you make it one day, it is a fascinating process.


That’s right!  I forgot about that!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Thanks, we will have to try this!


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> You have my mailing address right?


And I have lot of freezer packs. Suppose they would make it all the way to TX and back?


----------



## Baymule

Not that I'm trying to rub anybody's nose in it, but DV and her husband dropped by today and they brought us that lovely mozzarella cheese with a touch of liquid smoke in it.  We will definitely go off diet for some good ol' salty, crunchy Triscuit crackers to melt a pat of DV's cheese on it! I like mine with a jalapeno slice on it. YUM! 

We also got another gallon of Kiefer. Boy-howdy! That stuff is larruping good!

Got to go to store for Triscuits……. ok maybe I am rubbing y'alls noses in it...….


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> Got to go to store for Triscuits……. ok maybe I am rubbing y'alls noses in it...…


Ya would be if I had teeth to chew with....them Triscuits are wonderful with cheese on em, but haven't had any since the summer of '06.....the last crunchy thing I ate was Cashews...I splurged and bought some whole ones....hadn't had any since....I have to use peanut btr to curb my cravings for nuts....I would sure try the cheese, tho....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> ok maybe I am rubbing y'alls noses in it...….


Oh go ahead, we can take it. I'm glad you get some even though the rest of us don't.

By the way, isn't that "all y'alls" since you weren't referencing only one person?


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Oh go ahead, we can take it. I'm glad you get some even though the rest of us don't.
> 
> By the way, isn't that "all y'alls" since you weren't referencing only one person?


Actually no.  I had it explained to me, when we first moved here. You is singular. Y’all is plural, as in y’*ALL*. So, “all y’all” would be redundant.


----------



## greybeard

Yalls is always both possessive and plural even without an 'apostrophe s'.
Decades of common usage dictates it is an implied contraction (yalls for _you all's_) but rarely is it ever written/typed with an apostrophe after the 'y'.

This,  tho seemingly similar, is different  than the upper Midwest's gender neutral and all inclusive  "you guys".


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Actually no.  I had it explained to me, when we first moved here. You is singular. Y’all is plural, as in y’*ALL*. So, “all y’all” would be redundant.


Well that takes all the fun out of it!


----------



## Baymule

All y'alls is a double redneck grammatical error and will get you a "F" on the Redneck Language test.


----------



## CntryBoy777

...and when ya get around those that live in the mountains of Tn, Ky, and up.....they say we'uns, us'uns, and they'uns....
Doesn't "F" stand for fantastic?.....


----------



## farmerjan

They say "you guys" in the urban areas of Ct too.  I grew up saying you guys until I moved down to Va and then started picking up the y'all.  Around here it is usually spelled with the apostrophe. 

Yep, F is for fantastic Fred


----------



## Mini Horses

CntryBoy777 said:


> I have to use peanut btr to curb my cravings for nuts....I would sure try the cheese, tho....



Now days you can get almond, cashew, hazelnut butters    Just for your tasting pleasure.

Still -- not as good a homemade cheese!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> All y'alls is a double redneck grammatical error and will get you a "F" on the Redneck Language test.


 Sure glad I didn't have occasion to embarrass myself in that manner!
"Y'all" is gender neutral. "You guys" seems sorta wrong for a bunch of females even though they themselves use it frequently. Maybe we should make "y'all" the standard for the country!


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Now days you can get almond, cashew, hazelnut butters    Just for your tasting pleasure.
> 
> Still -- not as good a homemade cheese!


Since I am eating low carb from now on, my go to smack is almond butter mixed with room temperature butter and a generous shake of red (real) sea salt! Yum, yum, yum! Boy howdy, that sure satisfies my cravings, for an afternoon snack.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Sure glad I didn't have occasion to embarrass myself in that manner!
> "Y'all" is gender neutral. "You guys" seems sorta wrong for a bunch of females even though they themselves use it frequently. Maybe we should make "y'all" the standard for the country!



I am  sure it would offend  "some type of  group"...Yall.


----------



## Bruce

True, some people manage to be offended by something no matter what.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, today we had to disbud little Parsley. He is the brown buckling, that Hope had two weeks ago.

Dannny Boy (his daddy) is a polled Myotonic buck.  His first born, Calendula is polled. I double checked Sage, and for sure he doesn’t have any horn buds growing! So he is polled.

I kept checking both little boys, and wasn’t feeling horn buds.  Then, this morning, I was holding him, and DH was standing right there. So, I said he should pet and love on Parsley, so he continues to get used to being touched. Then I heard him say uh-oh!  I didn’t like the sound of that!!!   Then he told me he felt horns. 

So, before we could think about it and put it off, I asked DH to get the disbudding box and iron.  We then went to the barn and disbudded him.  I HATE doing that!

Latestarter  disbudded our last two kids (Hope and Faith), so that last time I disbudded a kid was Angelica (2 years ago), and she ended up with scurs, that kept falling off when she bumped them.  Back then, I used the iron three times per side, and rushed the burning part, because I felt bad hurting her.     This time, I looked at DH’s watch and forced myself to go a full 10 seconds, and did each horn four times, using an ice pack between each burn.  I pray it took!!!     I did end up with a nice copper ring on both sides. So, I am pretty sure he will not develop horns.  Time will tell .. . ..


----------



## Baymule

I know you hated doing that. You love your goats and hate causing them pain, but this is something that has to be done. I hope it takes and no scurs appear. Something tells me that you got it right this time.


----------



## Bruce

You sucked it up and did the job, I bet there will be no horns.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @Baymule and @Bruce!


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes you just have to put on your big girl panties and jump in and git 'er done.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Sometimes you just have to put on your big girl panties and jump in and git 'er done.


----------



## Bruce

I think Devon is well practiced at that!


----------



## Devonviolet

Boy, you got THAT right!


----------



## Mini Horses

So, elderberry picking!   Mine are wild, know you have your own plants at home.   Couple questions.  Do you find the domesticated bushes give you larger berries -- none are huge, I know -- but the wild bushes can be stressed, not pampered. (Maybe -- these look pretty content )  I'm contemplating whether or not to start a grouping and asking for that reason.

Do you just crush your berries when cooking?   Then strain and squeeze cloth for more?  Ain't much there after seeds  This is truly labor intensive but, in a handling/prep way.  More of an issue if wild -- find, consider access, etc.

The stems are toxic, so I am shuffling thru all these tiny things, to pick out ones with a 1/4" stem, to remove it.  I took them off the large pods with a fork.  How dedicated are you to removing these occassional tiny ones attached?  I have several coffee cups full in freezer, waiting for more before processing.  1 1/4 to 1/1/2 # right now.  Figure you are still here after using, so perfect to address stems. 

Do you ever can the syrup, or juice?  Of course, if syrup, it would need to be made with sugar or you'd destroy the assets of the honey.  If juice, non issue.

Ever made jelly/jam with them?   First year I've looked, found/used them -- can you tell?       It will be first year I will try the beauty berry jelly.  I am currently seeing HUGE numbers of these patches coming up. Literally gallons of the berries forming right now.   Want to do some work with the leaves as use for bug sprays. They have a chemical similar to that in Deet.  It will be an experiment.   We all need bug spray!! People & animals  Primarily for mosquitos, knats & ticks.

Well -- thanks for answers, I know you will get to it when you have time.  

Geesh, I need to be retired to do all this stuff


----------



## Baymule

I made the syrup with honey last year and jarred it up, but it wasn't hot enough and a lot of it didn't seal. So much for Granny whazzhername's technique.  I think I would just can the juice and add to it after opening and put it in the refrigerator. 

I learned last year to wash the berries FIRST to get most of the stuff off. I shish the heads in a wash pan of water several times, changing water between each swish. I do it outside so I can toss the water. Then after picking the berries off those threadlike stems, I wash them again.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> How dedicated are you to removing these occassional tiny ones attached?


 I get off what I can. For sure, I get the big pieces and as many of the little pieces as I can, without being obsessive. I figure, that I'm not going to be eating those little tiny pieces, since I will be filtering out the stems and skins. I have never gotten sick from doing it that way.



Mini Horses said:


> Do you ever can the syrup, or juice? Of course, if syrup, it would need to be made with sugar or you'd destroy the assets of the honey. If juice, non issue.


Yes, have canned both the syrup and the juice. When I make it for myself, I put it in wire bail bottles, and store it in the refrigerator.  And yes you wouldn't want to can it if you use honey for sweetening, as the enzymes that create the health benefit would be destroyed by the heat.



Mini Horses said:


> Ever made jelly/jam with them?


Yes, I have made jelly from the juice and it was very good however again, you can't use the honey as sweetening, because you need to heat the juice, to make it gel.



Mini Horses said:


> It will be first year I will try the beauty berry jelly. I am currently seeing HUGE numbers of these patches coming up. Literally gallons of the berries forming right now. Want to do some work with the leaves as use for bug sprays. They have a chemical similar to that in Deet.


We have a LOT of the beauty berry bushes on our property. I have made beautyberry syrup and Beauty Berry jelly I think it's very good. However, I won't be doing that anymore, because I am on a low-carb lifestyle.

I have not tried the beauty Berry leaves as an insect repellent. However I am noticing that the mosquitoes are especially vicious at this time. Tomorrow is going to be busy for us. So, I won't be able to do it tomorrow. But, on Wednesday I will be picking beautyberry leaves and making insect repellent.  I sure hope it works!  this morning, I was out planting cucumber seeds, and there was a huge black mosquito on my leg. You better believe it didn't survive. And then my leg had a big spot of MY blood on it! ICK!


----------



## Baymule

I'm going to have to try the Beautyberry insect repellent. Wonder if it works on chiggers? Any walk through tall grass brings on lots of bites and itching.


----------



## Mini Horses

When horse power was "live", they crushed the leaves on some short branches and put the sections onto the harness to keep bugs away.   So, crushing the leaves and attaching would work.   Reportedly, when large areas of the bush are found, deer tend to go there and bed to get protection from the bugs.   I've got so many I could take a branch, scrunch leaves & hang them in the barn.   But, flies are not THAT bad here with chickens free ranging the droppings.


----------



## goatgurl

just catching up with all devonviolets goin' on's.  girl is busy as a one armed paper hanger.
@Mini Horses I work up elderberries too.  for the "tonic" I just can the juice in pint jars and when I need it I add the honey, ginger, etc.  and I also make jelly with them, probably my favorite is elderberry/apple.  to my taste the plain elderberry can be a bit strong so I cut it with apple juice and it taste great.  i'm like @Baymule, I swish mine around in a big tub of water with some white vinegar in it to encourage any critters to vacate the premises then I use a big wide gap toothed horse comb and gently comb the berries off the stems.  works pretty good.  like DV I pick most of the stems out but if I miss a few its not the end of the world.  i'm gonna have to try the beautyberry leaves for mosquitoes too.  they are so bad this year with all the wet weather we've had.


----------



## Devonviolet

When I was out with DH, feeding the animals, I had another big black mosquito on my leg. So, I grabbed a basket, and some snips, and went out to the beautyberry bushes for some leaves.

When I got back in the house, I dumped the leaves in the kitchen sink and pulled all the leaves off of the branches, into a sink of soapy water, and then rinsed well.

While the water drained off the leaves, I got online, and found this link:

https://thegrownetwork.com/natural-bug-repellent-beautyberry/

In this article, it says, 

"The most active compounds—the ones that make beautyberry such an effective natural bug repellent—are volatile, terpenoid compounds (callicarpenal and intermedeol) that tend to evaporate as the leaves dry out. Some of the compounds remain in the dried leaves, but fresh leaves are much more effective."

So, I chopped up the fresh leaves, put them in a half-gallon jar, and added two cups of everclear.  If I had had vodka, I would have used that.  I put a lid, with a silicone seal in it, on the jar, and shook it well several times. It now takes up about 2 cups of volume in the jar.

So now, it's sitting on the kitchen counter overnight to pull the volatile compounds out of the leaves. 

Tomorrow, I will follow the recipe in the article, adding oil and beeswax, to make and ointment or salve.

BTW, my hands now smell like beauty Berry jelly.


----------



## Mini Horses

Devonviolet said:


> BTW, my hands now smell like beauty Berry jelly.



There are worse things.  

I'm now thinking of the testing where the person sticks their arm into a  mosquito filled container.      Fire ants?  Well, this salve should be popular where they are!

I'm thinking a little less oil in the alc/oil/leaves method, to wipe on the horses.   While the mosquitos are not a huge problem for them on the body, one carrying West Nile on their nose can be fatal.    Although the oil would keep it on there longer?   Toss up.

But, for me, I think the oil would spread better than the salve  feel lighter on the skin   We await your results & use comments @Devonviolet,

What is "everclear"?


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Baymule

I wonder if running the vodka and leaves through a blender would release more of the active compounds?


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> BTW, my hands now smell like beauty Berry jelly.


And that big black mosquito is still on your leg waiting for you to test the beautyberry repellent??


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I wonder if running the vodka and leaves through a blender would release more of the active compounds?


That's the plan. I put the leaves with the alcohol and the oils in the blender, and blended for 3 minutes until it gets warm. Then I strain the leaves out, and place the filter and oil in a pan, add beeswax, heat slowly until the wax is melted.  Pour that mixture into a jar and allowed to cool.  I will probably add a few essential oils to increase the repellent effect.  I will also use a couple tablespoons of Neem oil, as part of the oil quantity.


----------



## AmberLops

I have to try that recipe!!
Now I just have to find some beautyberry leaves 
Do they grow everywhere?


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> What is "everclear"?


Everclear is a clear 100 proof alcohol. It's actually 95% alcohol. What I've read, is that if you make it any higher alcohol content, it evaporates into the air immediately, so it's a waste of time to go higher with the proof.

I use everclear, because it has the higher alcohol percentage which pulls more of the essential/volatile compounds out of the leaves.

It does cost more than vodka, but it's more effective at pulling the essential oils out of the leaves.


----------



## Devonviolet

AmberLops said:


> I have to try that recipe!!
> Now I just have to find some beautyberry leaves
> Do they grow everywhere?


If you go to the link I posted earlier, it shows pictures of the beautyberry plant, and talks about where it can be found.


----------



## Bruce

100 proof would be 50% alcohol. 200 proof would be 100%.


----------



## Devonviolet

Oops!  I meant 98% alcohol.  they could make it two hundred proof, however the minute you open the bottle, it turns to 98%. Thanks for clarifying that @Bruce.


----------



## Bruce

One whiff of that and we'd be out cold!


----------



## rachels.haven

Would rubbing alcohol work as a cheaper alternative? I think you can get some decently strong stuff as opposed to the weaker stuff I use for window cleaning, bug killing, and sterilizing. Although it does evaporate fast too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Obviously - never heard of Everclear.     Not a Vodka name I see here....well, don't go to ABC store often.

You can use rubbing alcohol.   It's pretty cheap at Dollar General and they carry 100.  That's prob what I will work with for first batch anyway.  The animals don't need Vodka   Plus, might evaporate on them better, with oils left to protect.    My first batch I plan to be small and no other "stuff" added as I want to see just how effective it is, as is.  Then, might go with add ins.   The salve may actually work well, last longer on say,  ears, throat, etc.  Places they won't rub off as fast & yet give an aura to ward of pests, longer.


----------



## Bruce

Hey, if you love your animals don't they deserve the very best alcohol??


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Hey, if you love your animals don't they deserve the very best alcohol??


If that's the case, you'll have to make it with Bailey's.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Amaretto!


----------



## Mini Horses

You guys!!!!!!!!!!!     Don Peron!


----------



## Bruce

Oh, Mini is HIGH class! 
Assuming she meant Dom Perignon, if she meant the former president of Argentina then I don't know what to think


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Assuming she meant Dom Perignon



Yeah -- THAT!   Never bought it, can't spell it, sure can't afford it!  

Instead of bug sprays -- I'm currently making elderberry juice.  1/2 gal done, doing 2nd pot now...about the same.  Almost cried when I had to put the WHITE flour sack cloth in to strain it.    Needless to say, it isn't white now.  And my shirt isn't just gray now...This is a lovely purple juice

First of week I MAY pick more...being old and cheap is a lot of work!    Much easier to milk those goats!   

Devon & Bay didn't elaborate on how much work this is!   I'd have to get $100 a pint to make it worth while.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Devon & Bay didn't elaborate on how much work this is!  I'd have to get $100 a pint to make it worth while.


  

Well, yes, it IS a bit of work. However, if you think about it just about anything you do on the farm is a lot of work!


----------



## Baymule

Everything I like doing is a lot of work. I've been watching the elderberry patches, the berries are still green. Might as well mention that a whole lot of what I like to do is hot, sweaty, filthy dirty or it's cold, wet and filthy dirty.  Working sheep through my new chute a couple days ago, I felt something warm on my leg, ran down my leg and into my shoe.  I donned latex gloves and dug in their "where the sun don't shine" for berries and I don't mean blue berries.


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> Everything I like doing is a lot of work. I've been watching the elderberry patches, the berries are still green. Might as well mention that a whole lot of what I like to do is hot, sweaty, filthy dirty or it's cold, wet and filthy dirty.  Working sheep through my new chute a couple days ago, I felt something warm on my leg, ran down my leg and into my shoe.  I donned latex gloves and dug in their "where the sun don't shine" for berries and I don't mean blue berries.



I think that about 75% of my ewes feel the need to squat and pee on my leg and feet when they feel me behind them in the chute.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I think that about 75% of my ewes feel the need to squat and pee on my leg and feet when they feel me behind them in the chute.


That sure is encouraging.


----------



## Mini Horses

Can't smell any worse than a buck goat in rut and taking a whiz on you!    Just hate when it goes in your boot and you have wet feet!

I have more elders that are still green....shady areas & some younger bush.  How much juice do you guys try to put up?  Or syrup?  Or what amount do you use????

Hey, Devon has her OWN bushes.  She'll miss the fun of jumping ditches and shuffling thru the scruff around these wild ones we hunt, Bay.  I have 4 decent starts on my own farm and I'm going to encourage them to GROW.   They are at the back end, on the downside of the slope...that wet feet thing.  They're 2-3 yrs out for "enough".  LOL  who knows.  I may not need what I have picked now.


----------



## Baymule

I think I'm going to freeze some berries for pie. I won't can the syrup again, but I will can the juice, then make syrup or just a drink.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep, I'm canning or freezing juice, then will make syrup if need later.  The juice should be enough to do it's work, sugar just makes it taste better.  My juice was pleasant and not really needing much sweetening for my taste.   I did find that the berries I had frozen were greatly easier to squish up than the fresh batch I did first.   So, I will always freeze them first now. 

Nice that we are keeping Devon's thread working.     I suspect that she is swamped with chores and preparing items for, plus attending the farmers markets right now.   You go girl!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, as most (if not all of you) know, my life has been a whirlwind for the past three weeks, since DH had an emergency quadruple bypass. As each day dawns, we find him feeling better and better. However, sometimes it’s three steps forward, two steps back.  Yesterday was a great day.  He has been walking up and down our 200’ driveway. Yesterday, he met me out back by the barn, to “help” me cut fencing, to use as a trellis for my pole beans.  He pushed the lawn mower onto the end of the roll, so it wouldn’t spring up and make it impossible to measure it. Then, he held the wire ties out, so I could use them to roll the 20’ lengths of fencing.

As happens every August, here in Texas, it is brutally hot now. Doing the chores twice a day is hard work, but I am physically up to it. I find that now that I have lost 48 pounds on my new low carb lifestyle, I have an amazing amount of energy and strength.  So, I don’t actually mind the work.  However, the heat and humidity is killing me!!!  From the time I walk out the door, until the time I go back in the house, 2 - 4 hours later, I sweat profusely! My clothes are always soaked when I go in, and I have to take a shower immediately.  I have been wearing a flour feed sack dish towel, folded in a triangle (looks like a babushka), to catch the sweat coming off my head. By the time I’m finished, that is soaked, like I poured water on my head. 

I’m the kind of person, who, once I am in motion doing a job, one thing leads to another, and by the time I’m finished, it’s hours later, and I have gotten a LOT done.  Well, lately has not been any different. As an example . . . I keep hay, for the livestock, in 3 big plastic tubs, in the corner of the feed shed. I still had a half tub and could have gotten by with that tonight, as I had already packed Hope’s hay feeder FULL and it would last for at least a day and a half, for her and the twins. But, I was on a roll, and grabbed one of the empty tubs and filled (packed it tight) it. But that wasn’t enough, I grabbed the half full one and filled that one. Oh heck! If two are good THREE are better, right??? I’m already covered with hay, I might as well fill all three! UGH!  I HATE hay sticking to my wet arms!  

The other problem I have is my feet.  They still hurt, and my right ankle swells up, until I can sit in my recliner with the foot rest up. But, usually by morning, the pain is gone, and I am back at it.

So, yesterday, after DH took his afternoon nap, we drove to Sulphur Springs, to get him a prescription.  Our first stop was at a thrift store, so see if I could find some pants, as all of my current pants are huge after my weight loss. I didn’t have a lot of time, because they were closing in 25 minutes, but I did manage to find one pair of Lee Riders slim boot cut jeans.  SCORE! They were on sale, and I paid a grand total of $1.50 for essentially new (to me) pants. 

After getting some dinner, we went to Walmart, to het his prescription. While we were there, he decided to push a shopping cart (for balance), rather than ride one of their electric carts. He was so proud of himself, as he managed to stay on his feet almost the whole time we were in the store.   But, by the time we went to the truck, he said, “I’m spent!!” and when we went home, he spend the rest of the night in his recliner.   This morning, he was tired, but managed to keep moving and get some things done in the house.

I went out, to do chores, at 8:00, after getting my milking supplies together and getting dressed.  After I finished the chores, I started looking at the cluttered countertop, in the feed shed.  DH is a sweetheart, but organized he is not!!!  I have been asking him to clean and organize the countertop in there, for years.  That is his domaine, and I don’t like to do it for him, because he just clutters it up within a week or so.  So, I figure, since this will be MY domaine for the next five or so months, I could clean and organize it for ME!!!  So, one thing led to another, and the entire 16 feet of countertop is now clean and organized into boxes.  It feels SO GOOD!!! But, I am not done yet!  OH NO!!! The next time we go to Walmart, I am buying CLEAR boxes, to put things in, so they are even more organized and I can FIND things!!!!!  In the past, I have always had to ask DH where something was, because he knew exactly where everything was in that MESS!  It would have just irritated me to try to find it.  NOW I will know exactly where everything is.  

Oh, and I bought a tabletop fan yesterday, that I am going to hang in the rafters of the feed shed, so it blows on me when I am working in there.  With all this heat and two small vents and the door, it is sweltering HOT in there, and miserable to work in.  So hopefully, a fan blowing on me will make it more tolerable.  

I’m also going to add a half deep shelf over the countertop (out of 2x4s), so the countertop itself isn’t cluttered with the plastic boxes I’m putting things in.  YAY!   It’s going to be a lot less depressing to work in that dark (except for a single hanging bulb), hot feed shed!!!   

My dream is to one day build a feed shed to MY specifications with LOTS of storage, to keep things organized.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> I find that now that I have lost 48 pounds on my new low carb lifestyle, I have an amazing amount of energy and strength.


 Must feel 10 years younger! 
Of course reading that post, I have to wonder if you don't lose 10 pounds of water weight every day 



Devonviolet said:


> That is his domaine, and I don’t like to do it for him, because he just clutters it up within a week or so.


Sounds like here. I gave up even bothering to keep the area around my placemat on the table cleaned up, DW just pushes her piles to make room and the rest of us are the recipients.


----------



## Baymule

It is hot outside, I can well attest to that. DV, you be careful out there and don't over do it......yeah, right. I have to remember who i am talking to.  Soaking wet can be accomplished merely by standing outside doing nothing, much less all the hard work you are doing. 

So you organize DH's space, clean up the clutter, place things neatly in clear tubs, and when your husband finally is able to return to his little world, he will find that is has been vandalized by Martha Stewart.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> So you organize DH's space, clean up the clutter, place things neatly in clear tubs, and when your husband finally is able to return to his little world, he will find that is has been vandalized by Martha Stewart.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, I had done a whole write up about how well DH is doing, and then explained what these photos are all about.  I came into the post to make two small changes, and POOF the first part of it is GONE!!!   GRRRRR!!!  I don’t have a clue what happened!  I’m too exhausted to recreate it right now.  I’ll try to do that later. 

Suffice it to say, that our old round bale finally ran out, and I needed to move the new round bale off our trailer, so I could start using that hay. Needless to say, that I wouldn’t be able to roll it once I opened it and started getting hay off it.  DH couldn’t help me, due to his quadruple bypass one month ago. So, I wore myself out moving an 1100 pound bale of hay, all by myself, and here are a few photos, to show you what I did.










Success at last!





After that was done, I got a ladder and cut the netting across the top, so I could start pulling hay off the bale.  In the end, I filled FIVE - 5 bushel baskets PLUS two 60 gallon tubs, with hay. That should last me about a week, before I have to go back and get more off that big bale. 

My next project is to build an 8x8’ hoop hut (using 2 cattle panel over the round bale, and for now use a tarp, to cover the hay, and keep rain off it.

Eventually, AFTER DH is released to do a normal work load — after at least six months — I want to build a lean-to style car port, attached to our 12x16’ workshop. That carport will be 24’x 20, which will allow us to put the truck under cover, if we have a hail storm, and we can also store at least two round bales in the end — which will have a hinged wall, to keep the rain off the hay, and then we can get at the hay from the back side.


----------



## Baymule

Don’t get in front of a determined woman with a round bale and hay hooks! She will roll it over the top of you and leave hook wounds in places you don’t want them! 

Way to go DV!


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm not sure I could move one of those things.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

NEVER under estimate  the power of a woman  Way to go DV


----------



## Devonviolet

Awww shucks! You guys are too kind.    But SO right!!!      I'm determined to make this whole working the farm work, even at MY age!  And actually, I'm pretty darn strong!!

DH and I have moved round bales before. I figured I had to at least try. I wasn't sure I could move that 8 foot pallet, but when I did and it wasn't nearly as hard as I thought it would be, I figured I could tackle the round bale. Actually, I kind of surprised myself, when I started rocking it back and forth, and it actually MOVED.  I'm stronger than I thought I was!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

you go girl !......


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> I came into the post to make two small changes, and POOF the first part of it is GONE!!!


Sometimes I highlight a section and somehow delete it. But Ctrl Z (or on my Mac Command Z) often brings it back. I was going to ask how DH is doing, I guess we'll find out when you have more time.

Yep, you got it done. Leverage and thinking is your friend!


----------



## Mini Horses

Necessity and determination -- two powerful tool.  You rock!


----------



## farmerjan

I know all too well what moving one of them is like.  Before we got the tractors with loaders, and the bale bed truck.  I often had to do things like you did.  Congrats for making it happen.  One trick.... whenever you have them load it, make sure that if it has a flat side, it is NOT sitting on the flat side.  If the bale is stored for a length of time, on the "round" side, they will get a flat side.  Like the tire is only flat on the bottom!!!!!!.  But if you get it loaded and the flattened side is "up", you can deal with it.  Many places that store the round bales inside, will actually store the flat side down so the bale keeps it's round shape.  It is easier to deal with them if you have a "grapple" that is like a clamshell that grips the bale "around it"..... but they do keep their shape a whole lot better. 

And in the case of getting one off a pickup.... you can always drop the tailgate and back up fast and hit the brakes so it will roll off.....


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> And in the case of getting one off a pickup.... you can always drop the tailgate and back up fast and hit the brakes so it will roll off.....



  Yep!1 And pray it lands & stays where you want it.

I've tied the rolls to a tree or post and drove off.  they will come off of a truck or trailer that way…..then it's already tied up


----------



## farmerjan




----------



## Devonviolet

I know I promised to update on DH and how is is doing after his quadruple bypass surgery, a little more than a month ago. So here it is:

DH is going amazingly well. He is determined to heal quickly. So, he has been doing his breathing exercises and walking everyday.  In the beginning, he was pleased if he could do 200-300 steps at one time. Now he is doing a half mile, plus a few hundred feet. He is also doing arm and leg exercises.

He has also started helping with non-strenuous jobs around the house. He likes to tell people that I LET him do the dishes and laundry.     He has also started watering the garden and fruit trees, while I am doing evening chores. That is huge, for decreasing my workload.  The hard thing is to keep him from lifting anything heavier than five pounds and lifting his arms over his head.

He has a doctor’s appointment on Monday, and hopefully he will be released to drive, which will mean he can also start doing more and lift more weight.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good job!!  

When you accept mentally, you can accomplish a lot.  He is doing great with this and I'm sure (other than sore & healing) he feels better.  As you know, when they change his exercise "allowable" range, there will be some added aches but, he sure sounds up to the challenge.  He should be proud.    

It's tough to be restrained when not used to it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is really Great to hear and he is progressing so well!!......after my 1st attack, I only had a stint placed, I just couldn't stay in bed....it was Feb in Florida and the oaks were pushing the old leaves off and growing new ones....I looked at Joyce and told her I had to get outside...."remember what the doc said, no lifting of anything over 5lbs", is what I beard as I went out....so I looked around....ah-hah!!...."what in the heck are ya doin?"....came from behind me...just raking some leaves....rake doesn't weigh 5lbs, and I ain't raking above my head....just the ones on the ground..........hope things continue to go well for ya and DH!!...........oh, and how is your foot doing?....


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, it is great to read about how he is improving.  And really, although it has made it much harder on you in the summer weather, it is the best time for him to have had to "take it easier".... because the heat has also conspired to keep him "slower".. If it was nice fall weather, cooler but not cold, he would be much more frustrated at not being able to "do" stuff and might have been pushing himself too much.  I am so glad for you both, and sorry that you had to take the brunt of the work in the heat.


----------



## Baymule

I’m glad he is feeling so much better. It’s a journey back to good health. Can’t wait to see y’all Tuesday!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad he's doing better!


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> He likes to tell people that I LET him do the dishes and laundry.


Play your cards right and you can LET him do those forever!!

Glad he's doing well and working hard at not working TOO hard.


----------



## Devonviolet

DH continues to get better. Last week, he had followup visits with his surgeon and his cardiologist, for his six week post-op appointments. Both of them gave him a clean bill of health and released him to our primary care doctor.  According to the surgeon, his sternum is 80% healed at six weeks. It will take another six weeks for the remaining 20%. By that time he will be able to go back to doing everything, without restrictions.  DH cracked up. The doctor said he could mow the lawn, with the push mower, but he couldn’t pull the pull starter. That’s okay. I can do that. 

When I learned that I would have to be doing all the chores, we agreed that I should sell some of the animals. I called the man, who had bought our Buff Orpington rooster, for a good price.  He had told me that when I was ready to sell goats, he would love to buy them, and any chickens, that I had to sell. Well, it took him a while to get back to me. Then, he told me his son was the one to buy goats, and the most he would give me for six goats was $500.   AND he wasn’t interested in any of the chickens I wanted to sell. 

So, eventually, I wrote up ads for the goats and chickens on CraigsList. I’ve gotten a few bites on Rosemary and April, but in the end, they didn’t take them. Eventually, I decided to keep them and breed them this Fall.

I did sell my Sweet Faith (and oh, how I miss her!!!) and that buyer wanted to buy Hope, but the day he came, she got sick, and I told him I won’t sell a sick goat.  Long story short, I got some help with a treatment plan, and she is doing great. I’m going to give her another week, and then will give him a call, to see if he is interested. It IS a 2-3/4 hour drive - each way, so I will understand if he says no.

In the mean time, I got a call yesterday, about my sweet little Calendula. The lady has a young LaMancha buck. She wanted a friend for him, and a gentle goat for her grandchildren.  So, they came today and bought her.   They brought the buck with them, so I got to see him. They got along nicely, when we put her in the trailer. The lady said she will wait until December to put them together, so she will have time to mature, and will be just over a year, when her kids are born.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Really Glad to hear the Good news!!!....tho, sorry to hear about ya having to part with your "babies"..........I understand how difficult it is to let them go, but age and health sure limits us all....hope the others come thru for ya and still want the others..........


----------



## Baymule

I am so happy for your sweet husband that he is doing so good. BJ said he has never heard him talk so much as he did when @Ridgetop and her husband were here. The guys were chatting up a storm when we were having our Poop Party. With 4 clogged up arteries, that poor man's brain was starved, no wonder he never said much! He laughs more, his color has gone from pasty white to a glow of good health. He looks better, feels better, making the decision to have the heart surgery is the best thing y'all have ever done. What a difference! 

Culling the herd is something we all need to do. I have 4 ewes to cull. I will wait for them to lamb, then put them up for sale or slaughter them. I guess there will be lots of eweburger around here for awhile. My oops ram lamb still has his testicles, that is a problem. I didn't cut him, I thought he had a home, but that fell through. Now he is sequestered so he can't "sow his wild oats" in my flock. I won't cut him now as I don't want to set his growth back from the stress and recovery. He will be 5 months old in November and will go to slaughter with the other 5 lambs that I have a USDA date for. 

Culling down your flock to just the ones you want to keep is likewise a hard thing to do. Maybe it will be easier to sell them in milk, maybe even bred back, for those who don't have a buck and want to get started with goats of their own. We started with 4 bred ewes, it was a great way to get started.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> By that time he will be able to go back to doing everything, without restrictions.




Really hard to make the decision to "thin the herd"


----------



## Ridgetop

I agree with Bay about selling your does bred and/or in milk.  If you breed them now and then offer them as bred milkers you might get a decent price for them.  Be sure to include the fact that they are bred to a meat production buck.   If you still don't have buyers answering your ads after they are bred, dry off most of them to decrease your work load.  You can continue to advertise them as bred does for sale.  If you have breeding dates you can calculate kidding dates and put those dates in the ads.  If you still have a couple left at kidding time, leave the kids on them so you don't have to milk.  You can advertise them as fresh milkers with meat kids.  After the kids are born, leave the kids on them and send one to the auction with the kids on her - sell as "freshened milkers - kids at side".  Send one through the auction to see what the price is for fresh milkers with the kids.  If the first one doesn't bring your price, sell the doe at auction separately as a fresh milker and the kids separately as unweaned kids. Do not bother to castrate or disbud.

Hopefully by selling them bred you will attract more buyers since they are getting 2 (at least) for the price of one.  Be sure to advertise that they are bred to a meat production buck so the buyer will know the kids are meat goats, and more desirable.  Having the kidding dates is also impressive and desirable to buyers.  If you send them to the auction, prepare a _short _description of each goat for the auctioneer to read about them - good milkers, age, breed, _that they are bred to a good meat buck_, used to guardian dogs, vaccinations current.  Include previous kidding descriptions, i.e. twins, single, # times kidded, etc.  Do not bother with stuff like names, nice pet, etc. since most auction buyers are interested in usefulness only.  If you attend the auction you might have several fliers printed out with information, put the lot numbers on them to hand out to anyone looking at goats.


----------



## Baymule

Very good advice. And since selling Latestarters  goats at auction, she already has a good relationship with that auction owner. That guy put the goats on his web site and really tried to build them up. They brought better than she thought they would.


----------



## Ridgetop

Sounds like DV has a good in with the auctioneer.  I would write up a description of the goats and talk to him before bringing them in.  He may have advice on when to sell to bring the most money.  if they are still in milk, we are approaching the time when most people let theirs dry up.  Milk production normally lessens slightly during breeding season.  Depending on how long DV can keep milking (I know she is cutting back her workload because of DH's health and recovery) does bred and _in milk_ in anther month or so might bring a premium.  Worth talking to the auctioneer now.

Good luck!

It seemed that whenever we _bought_ animals the market was up, and when we _sold_ the market was down!!!  LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

Great advise @Ridgetop. I will keep that in mind for future reference.

Actually, now that I have a routine established, chores go fairly quickly. I have decided that the only other goat, that I’m going to sell, is Hope. 

It seems like the boys are weaned or close to it. We have decided to keep them until they are about a year old, and butcher them, as by then, we should be getting low on meat.

The other two goats, that I was going to sell, are Rosemary and April.  I really would like to breed them, so I can milk them next year.  I would then most likely sell their kids next year.


----------



## animalmom

You have been on my mind for several days... how is life going?  We miss you!


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, what @animalmom said!


----------



## Devonviolet

I apologize for not posting in quite a while.  Life around Devonviolet Acres has been very hectic, to say the least. 

DH continues to make amazing progress in his recovery from his quadruple bypass.  He is able to do more than he did before surgery. However, I still insist on lifting all the feed sacks and other heavy things around the farm. 

We have spent a lot of time going back and forth between here and Tyler, for doctor appointments, for both of us. This is an all day affair. First we have to do morning chores, eat and change clothes, then it’s at least an hour 20+ minutes to anywhere in Tyler. Of course, there is an hour or more spent on the doctor’s appointment, and because we are gone most of the day, we have to stop and eat something. Then, since we don’t get to Tyler often, we do some shopping in stores (like Sam’s Club), where we buy what isn’t available in Sulphur Springs, the next biggest city near us. It is always an exhausting day, and we usually don’t get home until time to do evening chores. By the time all that is done we are so tired, we are falling asleep in our chair in front of the TV.

And of course, there are all the never ending extra chores, that need doing, on the farm.  We recently were blessed with 1–1/4” of rain, which we have been waiting for, so we could do our huge burn pile. We always wait until after a nice soaking rain, to do burn pile, to minimize risk of surrounding grass, bushes and trees catching on fire.  And since we have to keep an eye on it for most of the day, to make sure nothing else catches on fire, there goes another whole day.

Since before DH went into the hospital, our riding mower needed a new motivator belt. Since he couldn’t do it himself, we needed to get the round bale off the trailer and take it to the repair shop at the hardware store in town. It took them about a week to get it back to us. When they put the belt on, the blades wouldn’t turn, so they put a new switch on, and the blades turned. YAY! 

So, when we get the mower home, I started mowing the long weeds at the back of the open area (about half way back). I got about half of it done, and drove the mower up onto a small (5”) log, laying in the tall weeds, that DH had cut down last summer, and I didn’t know it was there.  Once on the log, I couldn’t go forward or backward. I called DH over, and we began to try to figure out how to get this 600 pound mower off the log.  After several attempts, I finally crouched down, with my back against the front of the mower and used my legs to push it backward. To my surprise IT WORKED!!!   But then when I got back far enough to turn the mower back on, it wouldn’t go. AAARRRGGH!!!  So, we had to push the mower about 350 feet back to the barn. It turned out the battery had died. So, DH put the battery charger on over night and the mower started.  YAY!

In the morning I got the mower to start, but the blades wouldn’t turn again. So, I drove the mower back up onto the trailer and off to the repair shop again. It turned out to be the switch again, so they replaced it again for no charge. 

By then, the grass out front needed mowing again, so the next day I got out there to mow. Well . . . I got about half of it mowed, and the blades stopped turning again. AAARRRGGHH!!!    This time the belt that turns the blades had busted. I can’t really complain, because the mower is four years old and we have never changed that belt.  Finding out which belt to buy isn’t easy, but after looking online and making a call, I figured out which one I needed and bought one on Amazon, with really good ratings.  That finally came early this week, and DH just hasn’t been able to find the time, to hoist the mower up, so he can change the belt.  Once that is done, it will be time to do the whole property again. Hopefully, this time the mower will make it through the whole thing without breaking down.

I could go on and on, about the vegetable garden, milking, making cream, kefir and cheese, breeding goats, and building projects (like a hay shed onto the back of the barn, and a carport on the side of the workshop - to protect our truck in the event of a hail storm). But that will have to be another day.  Tomorrow I will start cutting down trees, to make room for the hay shed. There are five trees than need to come down before we can start building the shed. When we get that finished, I will have five more trees to cut down, before we can build the carport. And then I will have to use the rototiller to get the winter garden going.


----------



## Baymule

It was great seeing y’all yesterday, we enjoyed our visit so much. We knew y’all needed a day off from all that exhausting work, so we plopped our butts down at your table, drank your coffee with your goat cream, ate your delicious treat that BJ helped you make, visited, and BJ cleaned up the kitchen so you could sit down and REST! 

Sometimes you just have to take a day off. Next time y’all need a day off, come see us and we’ll all have a blabbermouth good time!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

No wonder you don't have time to post!  Sounds like ya'll are perpetual motion and perpetual work.  I know it's a labor of love but don't forget to take a day off like @Baymule suggested!


----------



## Mini Horses

I've been wondering "where you were".   Thought maybe you have been doing the farmer markets again BUT -- see you have no time for that right now.   Surely glad to hear DH is doing so well.

I commend you for being able to sell a couple goats.   It's hard, especially with dairy, because we form such a relationship with these milkers...and their kids.   A couple months ago I took 2 does to auction, along with 6 bucklings.  That wasn't so hard as I never milked them & they weren't "friendly".  Two more to go but would not load.  Now, they are bred so will wait & sell after kidding.  It's HARD!!   You love them, like your own kids!   

Tree cutting?   Not me.   Not if over a few inch diameter, you know really small ones.   Once a big one is down, I'll go for it to cut up & all that.   You are braver than me.   I could sure jump right in there and build something -- in for that one.   Time is always an issue.  

Try not to be a stranger.  Pop in a little more often and just say hello, we are ok.


----------



## Bruce

Really glad to hear from you Devon 



Baymule said:


> so we plopped our butts down at your table, drank your coffee with your goat cream, ate your delicious treat that BJ helped you make, visited, and BJ cleaned up the kitchen so you could sit down and REST!


And you didn't show your appreciation by putting that deck belt on the mower? 
You don't really even need to lift up the tractor to change that belt. Of course that does require a fair bit of lying on your side.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @frustratedearthmother.   Yes, it IS a labor of love.  I DO love my goats!!!!  Every single one of them is special, including our stinky Danny Boy.   He does love his scritches on his neck, and he doesn’t even try to head butt my hand anymore.   Although, I do have to go in and wash my hands and arms after petting him.

Our two little wethers are SO sweet and the meat goat part of them is showing.   They are so meaty and their hair is shiny and soft. They love it when I pull them to me and pet them. 

I agree @Mini Horses. Since we can’t afford to keep all our kids, the boys will be going in the freezer next year.   And it IS almost as hard to sell them. We sold my sweet Calendula and Faith (Hope’s sister), which has helped a bit on the feed bill. 

ETA: Selling Faith was especially hard, because she was so sweet and I loved that she followed me every where. Whenever I needed a cuddle (which was often) she stood patiently, while I loved on her. She seemed to really enjoy it. Calendula was much the same. The major consolation to that, is that I know they both went to great homes, where they will get lots of lovin’.  

But, I’m still waiting to see if everyone breeds this Fall. Rosemary and April are in with Danny Boy right now.  Shortly after they went in with him, he bred April. But, I’m puzzled that he has shown no interest in breeding Rosemary, and she no interest in him. It was pretty much the same last year, and she still hasn’t been bred. I’m not sure what is going on. If she doesn’t get bred this year, I will have to sell her.  I adore her, so that will be hard.  Next week I plan to put him with Angelica and Hope, who were both bred by him last year, so I’m pretty confident that they will get bred again this year.

We enjoyed yesterday too, @Baymule!   That was so sweet when BJ jumped in to help me make the Keto buns, that I put under the blueberries and cream. That WAS yummy, wasn’t it?  Then he just kept working until the kitchen was all clean and all the dishes were washed.  You have a real treasure there, Bay. 

It looks like the next couple of weeks are going to be super busy, with building the hay shed and then going to pick up a couple round bales, to fill the shed with.

Yeah @Bruce, you won’t get me on the ground to work on a mower.  I can’t get up once I’m down.  Getting up is a major undertaking.  DH has a problem with a bad hip. So, being able to hoist the mower up, on a chain between two trees makes the job doable.

You crack me up, Mini!   I LOVE cutting trees down with a chainsaw.  I had never cut a tree down, until we moved here. But, I seem to have a knack for getting the trees to go exactly where I want them.  Although, you do have a point. Cleaning the branches up afterwards is hard work!  Not my favorite part of the job.


----------



## Baymule

I just had a brain fart on your hay shed. If I get this correct, you will back the trailer up to the shed, then y’all use manual labor to push/roll (even they don’t roll worth a durn) the bale off the trailer into the shed. Got a couple ideas....

1. Make the floor a bit lower than the trailer. You sure don’t need a 2-3 inch step UP to overcome. 

2. On that manual labor thing..... take a 4x4 and sink it 3-4 feet in the ground at the back of the shed. Cut out floor around it. Make it maybe 4’ above the floor. Cut a brace piece that slants toward the front of the shed, screw it to the straight 4x4 and the floor. Go around the hay bale with a wratchet strap. Attach come along to it and the straight 4x4. The brace will act as a stablizer against the force of winching the hay bale in with the come along. I probably haven’t explained this very well, but there’s got to be an easier way than pushing the bale.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> It looks like the next couple of weeks are going to be super busy, with building the hay shed and then going to pick up a couple round bales, to fill the shed with.


I think you are supposed to get the bales first then build the shed around them. That way you know they will fit 



Devonviolet said:


> Getting up is a major undertaking.


I know that one as well. And the longer I'm sitting or lying the longer it takes me to get up off the ground. Does that mean we are old?


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> I think you are supposed to get the bales first then build the shed around them. That way you know they will fit


About getting the round bales first, and building the shed around them, so I will know they fit, we get them from the same guy every year, his bales are pretty much consistently 5’ in diameter and 4’ wide. We are actually planning to make the shed 16’ long and 8’ wide, to allow plenty of room to move around inside.  The length will allow us to keep three bales at a time in the shed.

We have the barn wired with electric, so we are going to wire the shed, for lights, so we can see what we are doing. I also thought it would be cool if we put a door from the barn into the hay shed, so we can get hay from the barn when it is cold, windy and/or rainy.



Bruce said:


> I know that one as well. And the longer I'm sitting or lying the longer it takes me to get up off the ground. Does that mean we are old?


Yeah, I guess it does. . Actually, I have some major nerve damage, to my left knee from an injury caused by a fall when I was 20. I can’t put any weight on that knee, because it feels like I am kneeling on glass. So, getting up off the ground is not fun or easy.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I just had a brain fart on your hay shed. If I get this correct, you will back the trailer up to the shed, then y’all use manual labor to push/roll (even they don’t roll worth a durn) the bale off the trailer into the shed. Got a couple ideas....
> 
> 1. Make the floor a bit lower than the trailer. You sure don’t need a 2-3 inch step UP to overcome.
> 
> 2. On that manual labor thing..... take a 4x4 and sink it 3-4 feet in the ground at the back of the shed. Cut out floor around it. Make it maybe 4’ above the floor. Cut a brace piece that slants toward the front of the shed, screw it to the straight 4x4 and the floor. Go around the hay bale with a wratchet strap. Attach come along to it and the straight 4x4. The brace will act as a stablizer against the force of winching the hay bale in with the come along. I probably haven’t explained this very well, but there’s got to be an easier way than pushing the bale.


1. The plan is to have the floor lower than the bed of the trailer, so thee bales can be rolled DOWN the ramp.
2. On the manual labor thing. Once the bale is off the flat spot caused by the weight of the bale sitting on the trailer, it roles fairly easily.  I’m not so sure sliding 1000+ pounds of hay (using a come along), on the rough surface of the tailgate, would be all that easy. Nice thought though.


----------



## Devonviolet

Hey y’all!  I haven’t been on here lately, as we have had a lot going on and have been doing a lot of re-evaluating and soul searching.  While he is doing a LOT better since his heart surgery, my husband IS getting older and slowing down quite a bit. My right foot is still giving me a lot of grief after seven surgeries, and we have to start cutting back on the work load around here. The spirit is willing, but the flesh is weak.  

After a great deal of thought and prayer, we have decided to sell the goats.   I love my goats, but I have to be realistic.  

I have tested sensitive to milk, but when I first started milking my goats, I found that if I didn’t pasteurize the milk, I didn’t react (phlegm in the throat).  However, last Spring, I started noticing that I was getting a lot of phlegm when I drank our milk. Even my Kefir was causing it.  So, my main reason for having dairy goats is out the window.

I have also been evaluating the cost of keeping the goats, and considering that I am not getting any income from the goats, we can’t really afford to keep them.  It is costing $200+ per month for all our feed. Granted, that includes chicken feed and dog food, but we just can’t afford to keep the goats as pets - which is basically what they are at this point. Our only source of income is social security, and we are having a hard time making ends meet.

So, I have listed four of our seven goats on CraigsList - three purebred pregnant dairy goats and our purebred Myotonic buck.  The sad thing I’m finding is that I paid good money for quality goats. Everyone wants quality goats for bottom dollar.  I actually had one lady email me, asking if one of the does ($275) was registered.  She is purebred, pregnant, a second freshener, excellent milk production, from registered lines, but isn’t registered. The lady wasn’t interested. She wanted all that AND she wanted a registered goat!!!   Another guy didn’t want to pay for my LaMancha/Nubian cross doe. He wanted to trade a Nubian buck for her.

@Baymule has given me the names of some FB groups, where I can list my goats, locally.  I plan to do that tomorrow and will see how that goes.

We will be keeping Rosemary, because last year she did not get pregnant. This year, we have not seen her appear to be in heat, and never saw Danny Boy mount her.  I put a marking harness on Danny Boy, but that wasn‘t until after he had been with Rosemary for a while. She never had any markings on her rump. But, it is possible that he bred her (before that) and we just didn’t see it.  If she goes past February (which would be four months after I put the marking harness on Danny Boy) and she shows no signs of pregnancy, we will take her to the butcher. 

We will also keep the two wethers born in June, and will take them to the butcher in April or May. 

Once all the goats are gone, we will have to decide what to do about the dogs.  I think that is going to be the hardest decision to make.  They have been together since birth, and I hate to separate them. But, I have been told (by someone whom I trust and who knows about these things), that I could keep one and sell the other.  There again . . . People want quality, but they don’t want to pay for it. We paid a lot of money for quality purebred Maremma LGDs. However, around here, it is common to find Great Pyrenees going for $100. I just don’t know how I am going to be able to get my money back, if I sell these amazing Livestock Guardian Dogs. 

We have quite a few older chickens and ducks, which have all stopped laying. Since about mid-September, we haven’t gottten one egg from our birds. So, we are planning to butcher most of them. We will be keeping the pullets and one rooster, that hatched in July. We have six roosters in a separate run, from that same hatching. They will also get butchered with the older birds. By cutting back to ten chickens (from 45 chickens and ducks), that will cut way down on our feed bill, as well.

This Winter, we will be cutting down quite a few trees, that have been shading an area that could be used for vegetable garden.  Next Spring, I want to get a good size garden in, so we will have vegetables, flowers and herbs, to sell at Farmer’s Market. 

As I said, we have been really busy lately, so I don’t have a lot of time to hang out, on BYH. But, I will be checking in as I am able..


----------



## Mike CHS

I know that has to be a hard decision to make.


----------



## Baymule

You have been living your dream, for that I am grateful that your dream came true. Through life's twists and turns, sometimes we have to re-route our dreams and that is where you are now. I know this is gut wrenching for you, your goats have received the best of the best care, they are shiny, slick and healthy. I hope that they find good homes.

You still have your dream. You are still on your farm, you still have those beautiful sunsets and sunrises that awe you with their beauty. You will still have your chickens for eggs, meat and manure. You will be able to have one darn fine garden and y'all will eat very well from it. You still have your dream, it is just going in a different direction. Sometimes our dreams have to be tweaked and refined, that is what we do. Big hugs to you, I know this feels like a failure to you, but it is not. If you can't even drink the milk that you both work so hard to produce, then what's the point? Y'all are making the right decision, a hard decision, but it comes down to what is right for y'all both. 

On your dogs, that is another hurdle to deal with and I know you will make the right decision for them and you. 

Get through this change, I know you can do this. Then reset your dream. Your dream can be to have fresh eggs, stock the freezer with home raised chicken. Your dream can be to have a beautiful garden, full of good things to eat and stock the freezer, can and dehydrate the proceeds from the garden. Your dream was and still is, to wake up every morning, look out the windows or sit on the porch in awe of the beauty of God, knowing that he shares it with you. 
I love you my sister.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What she ^ said.  Tough decision, but you have to do what is best for your family!  I hope perfect homes are available for all your critters.


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> You have been living your dream, for that I am grateful that your dream came true. Through life's twists and turns, sometimes we have to re-route our dreams and that is where you are now. I know this is gut wrenching for you, your goats have received the best of the best care, they are shiny, slick and healthy. I hope that they find good homes.
> 
> You still have your dream. You are still on your farm, you still have those beautiful sunsets and sunrises that awe you with their beauty. You will still have your chickens for eggs, meat and manure. You will be able to have one darn fine garden and y'all will eat very well from it. You still have your dream, it is just going in a different direction. Sometimes our dreams have to be tweaked and refined, that is what we do. Big hugs to you, I know this feels like a failure to you, but it is not. If you can't even drink the milk that you both work so hard to produce, then what's the point? Y'all are making the right decision, a hard decision, but it comes down to what is right for y'all both.
> 
> On your dogs, that is another hurdle to deal with and I know you will make the right decision for them and you.
> 
> Get through this change, I know you can do this. Then reset your dream. Your dream can be to have fresh eggs, stock the freezer with home raised chicken. Your dream can be to have a beautiful garden, full of good things to eat and stock the freezer, can and dehydrate the proceeds from the garden. Your dream was and still is, to wake up every morning, look out the windows or sit on the porch in awe of the beauty of God, knowing that he shares it with you.
> I love you my sister.


Ah, thanks Bay!!! You are so sweet!!!  I love you so much!  God sure knew what he was doing when he brought us together!  You truly do know my heart!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

@B&B Happy goats, I know you didn’t comment. But, I thought I would add that you helped me to make this decision. I haven’t been on BYH much lately, but I diid happen to check in when you posted about selling your goats and moving to a 55+ community, with your DH (and his issues) in mind. 

It got me thinking about how hard a decision that was, but it was the best thing for you and your man. It also got me thinking about the possibilities, for what DH and I could do. We went the gamut . . . Sell everything and move to a 55+ community closer to Dallas, where our daughter lives, selling everything and buy a small lot where we could build a shipping container home and have chickens and grow veggies . . . But, in the end, we couldn’t afford any of those options. We have 5 acres here and our monthly mortgage is much less than any of those other options would be. Then, our daughter and a good friend, both said almost exactly the same thing. . . . That we could re-home the animals, pare down the work load and keep it really simple. That way we could continue to live here and have an affordable mortgage AND we wouldn’t have to make another big move (which we both don’t want to do).

So, thank you for sharing your struggles with making a major life change.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Devonviolet said:


> @B&B Happy goats, I know you didn’t comment. But, I thought I would add that you helped me to make this decision. I haven’t been on BYH much lately, but I diid happen to check in when you posted about selling your goats and moving to a 55+ community, with your DH (and his issues) in mind.
> 
> It got me thinking about how hard a decision that was, but it was the best thing for you and your man. It also got me thinking about the possibilities, for what DH and I could do. We went the gamut . . . Sell everything and move to a 55+ community closer to Dallas, where our daughter lives, selling everything and buy a small lot where we could build a shipping container home and have chickens and grow veggies . . . But, in the end, we couldn’t afford any of those options. We have 5 acres here and our monthly mortgage is much less than any of those other options would be. Then, our daughter and a good friend, both said almost exactly the same thing. . . . That we could re-home the animals, pare down the work load and keep it really simple. That way we could continue to live here and have an affordable mortgage AND we wouldn’t have to make another big move (which we both don’t want to do).
> 
> So, thank you for sharing your struggles with making a major life change.



You are so welcome my friend...it is not easy for any of us to admit to ourselfs that we can't  "do"  what was easier  two years ago....it is a gut wrenching  process to make those decisions.....
I didnt  comment because I was struck by your feelings and they awoke mine,... as much as we think we have " postponed" our over 55 move for now...medical issues keep poping up ...the travel time is still a hour to the specialist  or hospitals, .
It is still a probability that we will have to still  sell....but not today ,


----------



## Devonviolet

Thank you, B&B! I have to admit, that I haven’t had time to catch up on your journey. I am so glad to learn, that at least for now, you have been able to postpone selling and moving. Although, I must say, I totally understand the problem of hour+ trips to doctor appointments.  After listening to friends talk about their experiences with local doctors, I just don’t trust them. So, that means making the 1-1/2 hour drive every time we have a doctors appointment - and recently we have had to see the Cardiologist twice, due to DH having unstable blood pressures - really high and really low. That isn’t cheap - $45 specialist fee, $25 for gas in our gas guzzler truck and since we are gone for most of the day, we have to have a meal out. I could go without, but DH has to eat every 4 or 5 hours.  So, living closer to the city, was appealing. But, the cost of living is also more expensive, than living out in the middle of nowhere (paradise 🥰).


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Devonviolet said:


> Thank you, B&B! I have to admit, that I haven’t had time to catch up on your journey. I am so glad to learn, that at least for now, you have been able to postpone selling and moving. Although, I must say, I totally understand the problem of hour+ trips to doctor appointments.  After listening to friends talk about their experiences with local doctors, I just don’t trust them. So, that means making the 1-1/2 hour drive every time we have a doctors appointment - and recently we have had to see the Cardiologist twice, due to DH having unstable blood pressures - really high and really low. That isn’t cheap - $45 specialist fee, $25 for gas in our gas guzzler truck and since we are gone for most of the day, we have to have a meal out. I could go without, but DH has to eat every 4 or 5 hours.  So, living closer to the city, was appealing. But, the cost of living is also more expensive, than living out in the middle of nowhere (paradise 🥰).


Same here...same siuation with costs and TIME..so far this week we have three trips to make to Gainsville....that is three days lost, ....🤔 "getting old ain't  for wimps" 🤭


----------



## Bruce

Tough decision Devon   I wish I could buy your Maremmas but I bet they know how to bark as well as Merlin did and that wouldn't fly with DW.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Tough decision Devon   I wish I could buy your Maremmas but I bet they know how to bark as well as Merlin did and that wouldn't fly with DW.


Actually, They usually only bark when there is a threat. Although, they do seem to think the adjoining 65 acre hay field and the 1/2 mile road leading up to our property, belong to us, so when a truck drives up the road, they bark to warn it off.  They also adore me and when I go out the back door, they bark until I go give them some love.  🥰


----------



## farmerjan

Just a thought that I wanted to share.  I know that you love the goats, and that they were for the milk and that you can no longer tolerate it.  Have you ever given any thought to perhaps replacing them with a FEW sheep???  They could be meat in the freezer, could utilize the pastures/lots the goats have, would not require near the feed if you only had a few and could rotational graze them some.  You would not have to milk them, and would still have healthy "clean" meat for your freezer.  You could just raise up some lambs and do a seasonal thing or have a couple ewes and maybe use Ringo for stud service??? Or one of his sons?????   Plus, you could still keep the dogs for now and have something for them to do.  If you could get the goats re-homed, then you could take your time about having to rehome the dogs that you obviously care alot about.   Maybe you could do like @Baymule  and be able to have a couple butchered and sell some to offset the feed costs.  It could be much less restrictive time wise, and you don't have to put the amount of feed into them that an animal that you are milking requires.  You also will be able to have a flexible schedule.  Not that you wouldn't be taking care of them, but they don't have to be "checked on" everyday if you had to be gone, as long as they weren't due to lamb.  Plus, look at @Mike CHS  and Bay..... they usually go out and find the job done and the ewes have the lambs up and going quick as a wink.  

I agree that the unproductive chickens and all need to go, and soup/stew is a great thing for older cull birds.  Eating the wethers is also good.  Maybe you and @Baymule  could work out a deal of some sort, I know you are not real closeby but still........


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks for the suggestion, Jan.  That’s not an option, for me though. I also test sensitive to lamb.   I seem to have a lot of food allergies. It makes it really hard to eat anymore.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> If you can't even drink the milk that you both work so hard to produce, then what's the point? Y'all are making the right decision, a hard decision



I agree, even tho you have a special connection with each milking goat, it will work out.   Many years ago I got rid of my goats.  Then I wanted a milking one and now, I have 15.   I am selling off several once they kid and can go as "in milk".    Just don't need this many and will cut back to probably 4 does & 1 buck.   I'm planning to get a small group of Boer just to sell meat goats....also to stock the pastures, since I have 15 acres.  But THEY need minimal hands on from me, unlike the dairy.      My mini horses are slowly aging out on life (20-34), so those are dwindling.  That's ok, they've had a good life.  One day I will retire as they have done and just walk the pastures.  LOL

So, you see.....a lot of us are reducing the load of both work and cost.  It is difficult, I sure know that.   It is also the wise move.  You will get far more pleasure from your garden and 5 acres can be cut with a good mower. Some of yours is wooded, so less to mow?

I believe that you just built a hay shed?   Maybe it could be wrapped in plastic and become a greenhouse??   You know, people buy cut flowers & started plants at those farmers markets.  Couple $$ here & there pays for gas.  

Please check in and update us once in a while, we miss one another when there is no post.   And we care!


----------



## WolfeMomma

Mini Horses said:


> I agree, even tho you have a special connection with each milking goat, it will work out.   Many years ago I got rid of my goats.  Then I wanted a milking one and now, I have 15.   I am selling off several once they kid and can go as "in milk".    Just don't need this many and will cut back to probably 4 does & 1 buck.   I'm planning to get a small group of Boer just to sell meat goats....also to stock the pastures, since I have 15 acres.  But THEY need minimal hands on from me, unlike the dairy.      My mini horses are slowly aging out on life (20-34), so those are dwindling.  That's ok, they've had a good life.  One day I will retire as they have done and just walk the pastures.  LOL
> 
> So, you see.....a lot of us are reducing the load of both work and cost.  It is difficult, I sure know that.   It is also the wise move.  You will get far more pleasure from your garden and 5 acres can be cut with a good mower. Some of yours is wooded, so less to mow?
> 
> I believe that you just built a hay shed?   Maybe it could be wrapped in plastic and become a greenhouse??   You know, people buy cut flowers & started plants at those farmers markets.  Couple $$ here & there pays for gas.
> 
> Please check in and update us once in a while, we miss one another when there is no post.   And we care!


Cut flowers do sell really well, upwards of 5-10$ for one sunflower. And those are super easy to grow


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> I believe that you just built a hay shed? Maybe it could be wrapped in plastic and become a greenhouse?? You know, people buy cut flowers & started plants at those farmers markets. Couple $$ here & there pays for gas.





WolfeMomma said:


> Cut flowers do sell really well, upwards of 5-10$ for one sunflower. And those are super easy to grow



Growing flowers is part of my plan.   I stopped in a flower shop, a block away from the Farmer’s Market, and was told she would pay a whopping $1.75/sunflower.   That made me even more determined to grow and sell sunflowers and other flowers, as well as bouquets at the market. I don’t intent to do all the hard work and let the florist rake in the profits!!!  

We never built the hay shed. We couldn’t come up with a firm plan, for how to easily put a floor in the shed, without over building. With DH’s limitations, we need to keep the work to a minimum. He kept balking at every suggestion I made. That is what got me thinking that we needed to re-evaluate what we are doing. Now the plan is to build a carport on the back of the barn, which is 24 feet long. I would like to build the car port 12X24. the truck is 8‘ wide and 19’ long. if the carport is 12X24 we could put the truck in it if we are expecting hail. The remaining 6 feet could be used for parking the tractor and storing a round hay bale. Eventually, we could extend it and add a green house. The back of the barn faces South and the end of the barn faces West. So with some judiciously placed shade cloths, we would have a nice greenhouse.


----------



## farmerjan

If you are sensitive to lamb, but you can eat the goat meat, as you were talking processing the wethers..... maybe a couple of Boer goats like @Mini Horses  is going to add.  I just feel that you really like the goats and the meat goats can also be very affectionate if raised from little ones that way.  And you would have meat for the freezer. 
 Here cut flowers are very popular also, and you don't have to charge an arm and a leg for them, and if you succession plant, you will have lots to sell.  The water system you were talking will take care of needing water to keep them growing.... 

Whatever you do, keep us posted.....it's great to hear what others are doing.


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> If you are sensitive to lamb, but you can eat the goat meat, as you were talking processing the wethers..... maybe a couple of Boer goats like @Mini Horses  is going to add.  I just feel that you really like the goats and the meat goats can also be very affectionate if raised from little ones that way.  And you would have meat for the freezer.
> Here cut flowers are very popular also, and you don't have to charge an arm and a leg for them, and if you succession plant, you will have lots to sell.  The water system you were talking will take care of needing water to keep them growing....
> 
> Whatever you do, keep us posted.....it's great to hear what others are doing.


Thanks Jan. For my husband’s sake we need to eliminate the work of the goats. Today we were talking about adding a few turkeys, to put in the freezer. It wouldn’t be any extra work, to put them with the chickens, and we would have organically raise turkey.


----------



## farmerjan

Wish you were close, so that I could share the meat chickens that I get for nothing when they  ship the broilers.  They really do adapt to the being outside, sure they eat alot, but all the hard work is done, like heat and baby chick brooding....  They wouldn't be truly "organic"  but they sure are "free ranged" and after about a month, are pretty well, "cleaned out" of the effects of being inside a "factory chicken house"...  The price is the real kicker.... who can beat free.   Sure, I lose some, but it isn't like they cost 2-3-4 dollars a baby chick either....

There is one guy I have gotten turkeys from in the past too.... about 4-5 weeks for a couple of dollars each.... sure they are the white BB ones, but they still do fairly good if you get them  out in the "air and sunshine" on grass or pasture.

I think adding some turkeys is a good deal....


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Actually, They usually only bark when there is a threat. Although, they do seem to think the adjoining 65 acre hay field and the 1/2 mile road leading up to our property, belong to us, so when a truck drives up the road, they bark to warn it off.  They also adore me and when I go out the back door, they bark until I go give them some love.  🥰


Merlin never barked at anything other than at night when he detected potential threats. That is what kept DW from sleeping. There is a road up the side of the property that goes to 8 houses. If someone was walking on it he would walk the fence but never made a sound.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Merlin never barked at anything other than at night when he detected potential threats. That is what kept DW from sleeping. There is a road up the side of the property that goes to 8 houses. If someone was walking on it he would walk the fence but never made a sound.


Well then, it sounds like Violet and Deo would not work for you and DW.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Devonviolet just caught up again. I’ve missed so much! Glad DH is recovering well. I can totally understand where you are coming from with making tough decisions. We’ve had some serious talks here lately because DDs have both required so much extra time and DS needs time. We always come back to they love the farm and animals so we will keep on, keeping on. Time will tell. I truly can’t imagine saying goodbye to so many of the animals. I love almost every one! (The youngest bucklings aren’t tame and a few cows aren’t very tame. Lol) If we were in a better place as far as fencing, we’d take Violet and Deo on in a heartbeat. Just aren’t ready for another LGD yet and unsure when we will have the time to get completely ready. (This fencing would be necessary to keep the Aussies away from them.)  Wishing you both the best!


----------



## Devonviolet

Wehner Homestead said:


> @Devonviolet just caught up again. I’ve missed so much! Glad DH is recovering well. I can totally understand where you are coming from with making tough decisions. We’ve had some serious talks here lately because DDs have both required so much extra time and DS needs time. We always come back to they love the farm and animals so we will keep on, keeping on. Time will tell. I truly can’t imagine saying goodbye to so many of the animals. I love almost every one! (The youngest bucklings aren’t tame and a few cows aren’t very tame. Lol) If we were in a better place as far as fencing, we’d take Violet and Deo on in a heartbeat. Just aren’t ready for another LGD yet and unsure when we will have the time to get completely ready. (This fencing would be necessary to keep the Aussies away from them.)  Wishing you both the best!


Thanks for your words of support! Having animals has it own set of challenges. Then, you add to it health issues, and it becomes another ballgame!  It sounds like you are keeping the lines of communication open with the kids, so that is good!  You can only do one day at a time.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope all is well with you and DH.   Just thinking about ya'll.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Hope all is well with you and DH.   Just thinking about ya'll.


Wow! I just realized it's been almost 2 weeks since you posted this, Mini.  Sorry it took so long for me to get back here to respond.

We finally sold 2 of our goats, Angelica and Hope, to a family of 8. They have FIVE adopted children and one older son, of their own. They raise cattle, and these are their first goats.  We are so happy that our girls went to a great home!  

We have had nibbles on the others (including some scammers) but nothing serious. Everyone seems to want purebred, pregnant, 2nd & 3rd fresheners, for $100! 

We had Christmas early, last Saturday, at my Dad's, since they went to her DHs for Christmas.  So, Christmas was a quiet day here at home. 

Last Monday, @Baymule & her DH stopped by to get some Kefir, that I had made using Jersey Girls raw milk. We had a great visit! We always enjoy spending time with them.  .


----------



## Mini Horses

Devonviolet said:


> Everyone seems to want purebred, pregnant, 2nd & 3rd fresheners, for $100!





Don't we all ! ? !     LOL   Glad that two went together.   Bet that family will be spoiling them worse than they already were!   But it's always nice to see them loved & cared for.     With that many, I assume they actually DO want the milk.

Yesterday my DD said they were using 2 gal a week and I quickly offered the fact that kidding would begin soon and I get more than that a DAY...could supply her.   An immediate affront.   She couldn't even get her head around just tasting it.   I did not go further, just "OK".  Really a shame but, not the only person who has the "eeewww factor" toward a goat.   It isn't about clean,. Mine are sanitized, milked into a tube and into a sterilized jar.  Her loss.  

I am so glad you two are doing well.   When we don't hear at least a little "hello", we worry.   Stay well.    We miss your posts.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Don't we all ! ? !     LOL   Glad that two went together.   Bet that family will be spoiling them worse than they already were!   But it's always nice to see them loved & cared for.     With that many, I assume they actually DO want the milk.
> 
> Yesterday my DD said they were using 2 gal a week and I quickly offered the fact that kidding would begin soon and I get more than that a DAY...could supply her.   An immediate affront.   She couldn't even get her head around just tasting it.   I did not go further, just "OK".  Really a shame but, not the only person who has the "eeewww factor" toward a goat.   It isn't about clean,. Mine are sanitized, milked into a tube and into a sterilized jar.  Her loss.
> 
> I am so glad you two are doing well.   When we don't hear at least a little "hello", we worry.   Stay well.    We miss your posts.


Yes, I know our two girls are going to get lots of love. DH got some grain and let the two boys, they brought with them, feed Hope. She ate it up and I could tell they were going to be gentle with her. Hope got up on the fence and cuddled with me non-stop. It just made me totally melt.  I almost hated sending her home with them! At the same time Hope was letting me love on her, the two boys, who were in with her were being just as affectionate.  It was SOOO sweet!!! But I swa glad they got to see how affectionate Hope is. 🥰😍🥰

I know what you mean about the “eeewww factor”.  When we did farmer’s market, and talked about goat milk, people who had never tasted goat milk, said they didn’t even want to taste it, because they heard it didn’t taste goat milk. And it was the same when it came to tasting goat meat. Eeeewwww! Huh??? Where do they think the meat and milk they buy at the grocery store comes from???

Thanks for checking on us. DH is totally recovered from his surgery and back to about 150% from before the surgery. 😃 

I will try to check in, but we have a million things to do, in the coming months . . . Cutting down, cleaning up and burning about 15 more trees, to eliminate shade for our vegetable garden, build a car port, plant seeds (in flats) for our garden, till and plant a garden, and put in more fencing, to increase our pasture. In addition to all that, I am learning a couple new styles of jewelry making (wire wrapping/weaving and Kumihimo - which is Japanese cord weaving), so I will have jewelry to sell at farmer’s market. That takes up a lot of my time lately. @Baymule and her DH got to see most of what I have made so far. So we will be quite busy!


----------



## Bruce

But not so much to do that you can't pop in once a week to say hi, right?  Glad DH is doing so well.

I want 2 purebred registered pregnant with twins 2nd fresheners but won't pay more than $80 each and you have to deliver them. That seems fair doesn't it?


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Where do they think the meat and milk they buy at the grocery store comes from???


Bovines!


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Bovines!


No it just magically appears in the grocery store from another big building somewhere out in the "country".  They have NO IDEA and don't want to know the real facts of life.  When hearing someone talking about meat in the grocery store one time when I was up visiting my sister, the one woman said something to her friend, that they needed to go back to the other store and get some more steaks that were cut bigger.  The other woman said something like where do they get all this and the first one that was complaining said it got made at the other store.  Those are the ones that will be eating the "fake meat" stuff because they will have no clue about what really is good and healthy;  and they don't want the " EWWWW" factor of confronting the FACT,  that an animal actually has to be killed to get the meat they are eating.


----------



## farmerjan

I made my post asking how things were going on my thread before I found that you had posted here on yours.  So glad that your DH has recovered from his surgery and doing so much better.  And it does sound like your projects are ramping up....


----------



## Baymule

DV has some lovely designs with her jewelry making. She is so talented. We enjoyed our visit, we really need to do more of that. For 4 old retired people, why don't we have more time? LOL LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

You don't have more time BECAUSE you are doing these things!!!

So, NOW that you are so busy -- we SURELY will get (at least) pics from new projects.    We just want to know all is ok with you.   So Bay & DH may have to drive over & take pics!!!!!!   

Oh, I want the same deal Bruce wants!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> But not so much to do that you can't pop in once a week to say hi, right?  Glad DH is doing so well.
> 
> I want 2 purebred registered pregnant with twins 2nd fresheners but won't pay more than $80 each and you have to deliver them. That seems fair doesn't it?


Exactly!   I had one guy who wanted all three pregnant does, and the (registered) buck for $400 AND he wanted me to deliver them about 40 miles one way, ‘cause all he had was a car to transport them in.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> You don't have more time BECAUSE you are doing these things!!!
> 
> So, NOW that you are so busy -- we SURELY will get (at least) pics from new projects.    We just want to know all is ok with you.   So Bay & DH may have to drive over & take pics!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, I want the same deal Bruce wants!


----------



## Baymule

You will have to take pictures of your jewelry and post them here!


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Exactly!   I had one guy who wanted all three pregnant does, and the (registered) buck for $400 AND he wanted me to deliver them about 40 miles one way, ‘cause all he had was a car to transport them in.


Well you better take his offer since it is better than mine. His was $100/animal and he lives only 40 miles away. I'm a good 1,500 miles as the crow flies.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Well you better take his offer since it is better than mine. His was $100/animal and he lives only 40 miles away. I'm a good 1,500 miles as the crow flies.


 Hahahahaha! 
Yeah! Better offer indeed!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> You will have to take pictures of your jewelry and post them here!


View attachment 68386


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm impressed!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Awesome  looking jewelry    ....you are very talented..


----------



## Baymule

Look at all that intricate detailed work!


----------



## thistlebloom

I really like those shells. They have a classic look. Nice work Devonviolet.


----------



## Mini Horses

Such talent among us!!  Very nice.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Very nice!


----------



## farmerjan

I'm not much of a jewelry person, but I think those shells are pretty.


----------



## animalmom

Your work is quite nice; should be an asset when you get back to doing the farmers' market.

Have you checked out artbeads.com?  I like them, they have good prices and right now their Swarovski crystals are 30% off and free economy shipping on any order (as oppose to a minimum order) through the 31st.

They also have well made tutorials on various jewelry topics.

Glad, releaved really, to hear your charming DH is doing well.


----------



## Devonviolet

animalmom said:


> Your work is quite nice; should be an asset when you get back to doing the farmers' market.
> 
> Have you checked out artbeads.com?  I like them, they have good prices and right now their Swarovski crystals are 30% off and free economy shipping on any order (as oppose to a minimum order) through the 31st.
> 
> They also have well made tutorials on various jewelry topics.
> 
> Glad, releaved really, to hear your charming DH is doing well.


Awwww, thanks Animalmom. Yes, I am relieved that he is doing well too. 

I just recently placed an order on Artbeads. I don’t do that very often, because I never need $25 worth and don’t want to have to pay shipping.  I tend to buy on eBay, as I can find reasonable prices and free shipping.  I’ve been watching videos on Beadaholique and Fire Mountain Gems, but never thought to check Artbeads. I’ll have to do that. Thanks for the tip. 

I made a matching chain, with a heart clasp, and added that to the heart pendant. I also made some matching heart earrings. I will take a photo and post it later.


----------



## Devonviolet

Here is the latest . I made the infinity chain and heart clasp.  The wire is "rose gold". The crystals are champagne rondells.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Such talent among us!!  Very nice.


Someone has to cover for those of us who have no artistic talent!


----------



## Devonviolet

I saw that @Baymule posted about my two girls, April and Rosemary being pregnant. I had been measuring their girth, and they did seem to be getting bigger, but then last year I thought rosemary was getting bigger, and she wasn’t even pregnant. So, the other day I went out, to move a rooster from one chicken run to another, and while I was out there, I noticed that April’s udder was much larger than last Fall. Rosemary kept turning so I couldn’t see her udder. Whenever I am out there, she is facing me, because she is ever hopeful, that I will have treats for her. And this time she was right.  We were off-loading hay from the round bale into large garbage bags. So, I was giving out hands full of nice coastal hay. 😋 Eventually I just dropped a big chunk of hay on the ground and was able to get behind her. And YES!!! Her udder is about 3 times bigger than it was last Fall!!! 

This is April and Danny Boy nibbling on the hay I just put down to help control the mud, from recent rains. I think that is Violet outside the kennel.






This is Rosemary, in the same kennel, nibbling hay. Last Fall, her udder was so small, it was pretty much non-existent. 




Here are both girls with Violet, who kept getting in my way. I was finally able to duck around her and get the shot.


----------



## Baymule

It's about time you showed up on here! I've been pulling your slack!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> It's about time you showed up on here! I've been pulling your slack!


----------



## Bruce

I guess every once in awhile we need to send Bay and BJ to your place to give you a nudge to let us all know how things are going


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks like you've got some babies on the way!  Can't wait to see pics of those babies when they get here!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> I guess every once in awhile we need to send Bay and BJ to your place to give you a nudge to let us all know how things are going


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Looks like you've got some babies on the way!  Can't wait to see pics of those babies when they get here!


Yes, they should be nice big babies, considering how big both mama’s are. Rosemary‘s pre-pregnancy weight was right around 140 pounds and April’s pre-pregnancy weight was 162. 🤪  Now I know April looks fat, but she actually had lost some weight before she got pregnant. She’s a big eater and won’t think twice to push anyone out of the way so she get’s the biggest portion of the feed.  We actually started chaining everyone to a t-post, at meal time, so no one steals the other’s food.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

nice to see you and your beautiful goats back here


----------



## Devonviolet

B&B Happy goats said:


> nice to see you and your beautiful goats back here


 Thanks B&B!  I DO love my goats!!!   🥰


----------



## Devonviolet

Nothing really earthshaking going on around here.  April, Rosemary and Danny Boy are just a joy! We have started giving the girls goat feed since they are due in a little over a month. To keep them (especially Piggy April) from fighting over feed, we are chaining them to a T-post at meal time. It's so cute, they each know which post is theirs and at mealtime they go stand by their post, to wait for their bowl of feed. Danny Boy doesn't need feed, but to be fair, he gets a small handful while the girls get a couple cups.

Oh yes, I do have one bit of good news. I think I have mentioned before, that while Violet is an excellent guardian dog, since she was a puppy, we couldn't break her from chasing chickens. So we always kept them separate. Deo is fine with chickens. He has never chased them or bothered them.

Recently chickens have been getting into the goat yard. one day I looked out in the yard and saw three chickens in the goat yard. So Craig and I went out and got them out of there. Interesting thing, Violet didn't seem to care that we were chasing chickens. The next day, there were chickens in there again thebuff orpington rooster, and two hens. Violet was totally ignoring them. The next day, I looked out there, and there stood Violet with a dead chicken in front of her! 

I was in the middle of doing something. So I asked DH to go out and get the chicken and tell violet she was a bad girl. Well instead of yelling at her, he picked up the chicken and cuddled it and said in a very soft voice, "Violet, that wasn't nice, you hurt my feelings, this is my chicken you shouldn't hurt my chicken"!   Violet coward away like he had yelled at her and threatened to hit her. LOL!  

Since that day, Violet has not bothered one chicken! We found a hole in the fence where the chickens go back and forth. The hole is too small for the dogs and goats to get through. Violet could care less about them now! She lays on the ground and sleeps while they pick all around her!  it just makes me so happy to see Violet and the chickens getting along!  <3.


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad everyone is well.   Even if nothing "earthshattering"... we like to see a hello from ya'll!   So, first part of March, we may get lucky with pics of kids.  LOL

Way to go with Violet, DH!


----------



## Baymule

Your husband is a chicken dog trainer! Who knew? LOL LOL After all this time, all he had to do was tell her his feelings were hurt!


----------



## Devonviolet

I have AWESOME news. This afternoon, our (Nubian/La Mancha cross) April kidded twin girls prematurely. When I realized she was in labor, I got really worried, because I knew she was early. The last time we had a goat kid early, we lost her two little boys. 😭 It was so hard to go through, I didn't want to repeat this time!

As soon as I realized she was in labor, I took her to the barn and put her in a stall with fresh hay. And it was none-too-soon! Almost immediately, she laid down and started pushing. It took four or five tries, with her getting up and down, up and down, before she could push her little girl out. It turned out she was breech. But, April got her out!

While we were cleaning the first one up she pushed the second one out - head first this time!

Once I got their sack cleaned off of them, they both started moving around and making a lot of noise! They were both on their feet within 5 minutes! 😆 That made me so happy! They are both doing really well! Both have nursed, so I'm fairly certain they will make it now. 😊. Here are some cute pics


























DH has already named our little girls: The one with a solid white band is "Oreo Cookie" or Oreo for short. The little girl with brown spots in her white band is "Chocolate Chip". We don't have a nick name yet. Maybe Chippy. 😊


----------



## Bruce

April was   's wasn't she?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Way to go April ...congratulations  on a great save


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> April was   's wasn't she?


Yes, I got her from . She was supposed to be pregnant when I got her, but alas she was not. I was so thrilled that she got pregnant last October. 😆


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Devonviolet said:


> Yes, I got her from . She was supposed to be pregnant when I got her, but alas she was not. I was so thrilled that she got pregnant last October. 😆


So happy for a successful  early birth for you. How early was she ? The reason  I ask is because my last kidding they were later than expected and their hoofs were white gel that had cuts that needed to be cut , they are great now after four days, but this was the first time I had jelly hoofs .


----------



## Devonviolet

B&B Happy goats said:


> So happy for a successful  early birth for you. How early was she ? The reason  I ask is because my last kidding they were later than expected and their hoofs were white gel that had cuts that needed to be cut , they are great now after four days, but this was the first time I had jelly hoofs .


Well, since they are doing so well, as preemies, they can’t be all that early - and they do have teeth. So I’m not sure now. I put Oct. 13th, for a bred date, on the calendar. But, given how well developed they are, I’m thinking I must have gotten that wrong, and they were bred more like the last week of September.  I took a close look at Rosemary today, and her udder iss bigger and I thought I saw a bit of discharge on her tail. So, she is probably close to kidding soon, as well. We have gotten the other stall, in the barn ready for Rosemary, as well.  I’ll be keeping a lot closer eye on her, than I did on April, since I thought we had another three weeks, until she was due.

When our twin boys were born last year, they were term. Their hooves had a smooth gel-like pad on their hooves. These little girls don’t have fully formed hoof pads. They are smooth on their heels. The front half of the hoof has a slight depression, that is rough with a slightly ragged edge.


----------



## Baymule

Oreo Cookie and Chocolate Chip.....who doesn't love cookies?    they are adorable, congrats on the two beautiful babies. I am happy for you and your DH.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Oreo Cookie and Chocolate Chip.....who doesn't love cookies?    they are adorable, congrats on the two beautiful babies. I am happy for you and your DH.


Thanks Bay!  We are so happy the girls are fine. 🤗. We went out tonight, (in the rain) to check on them. They are all over the place. Full of vim and vinegar. 😃


----------



## B&B Happy goats

They are just too cute


----------



## Mini Horses

Beautiful little "cookies" !!   Nothing can bring a smile to your face and heart better than snuggly babies.    I love their colors.

Glad all is well.


I know you are making lovely jewelry now but, are you still going to do the foods, salves & lotions at the markets this year?  Busy, busy.


----------



## Baymule

We got 2" of rain yesterday, mostly drizzly, and I woke up to a hard rain about 2 AM. You probably got pretty much the same. And it's COLD! Keep those babies warm!


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Beautiful little "cookies" !!   Nothing can bring a smile to your face and heart better than snuggly babies.    I love their colors.
> 
> Glad all is well.
> 
> 
> I know you are making lovely jewelry now but, are you still going to do the foods, salves & lotions at the markets this year?  Busy, busy.


Thanks Mini, they are fun to cuddle.   Yes, we ARE busy!!! I’ve decided I’m not going to sell all the salves and lotions. I might make abatch of something, once in a while, and put it on the table, but not a lot of product.  Since I eat low carb now, I won’t be selling Gluten Free, because that IS high carb.  I might occasionally make a low carb pizza crust and/or rolls, to sell.

Okay, I’m on my way out to check on Mama and babies, and to milk colostrum out of Mom, to freeze for future use - if needed.


----------



## Baymule

If I had one or a few of your gluten free mint patty brownies around, there wouldn't even be a crumb left. So, better that you are not making those! 

My name is Baymule and I am a CHOCOHOLIC. Artificial sweeteners of ANY kind do not measure up to real sugar...


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> We got 2" of rain yesterday, mostly drizzly, and I woke up to a hard rain about 2 AM. You probably got pretty much the same. And it's COLD! Keep those babies warm!


We got 1-3/4” of rain. That’s a total of 7.35” for the month of February, so far.

I weighed the girls this morning and they both weight 6.4 pounds, which is not in the ’’preemie” category. So, it seems I got the “bred date” wrong. I know I had thought about breeding them in September, for a February birth, so I guess that’s what I did.


----------



## Baymule

Well you don’t have ALLzhiemers, so it seems you have SOMEtimers! LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

Our new little girls are thriving! This morning I saw them jumping straight up! I just LOVE it when they do to that!  

Here are the little princesses napping this morning.





Yesterday, I took Rosemary into the barn and put her in a stall, so she would be ready to kid. Her back end was looking like she could go any minute. I hated leaving her in the barn yesterday evening, because she looked so sad in the stall by herself. However, this morning she wasn't alone! She had two little boys, that apparently had just been born. When I picked them up they were soaking wet. So Craig and I got busy with towels and dried them off and cuddled them to warm them up. They are so stinkin cute! Oh and I'm thrilled! They have their mother's Nubian ears! 

One of them we are calling Junior, because he looks just like Danny Boy!

The other one is black with brown markings and one white spot. he looks exactly like his grandmother, Rosemary's mother. I've been calling him Blackie, but I think I'm going to call him Midnight, because he is mostly black.

Here are the new little boys with their Mama.








Here is Junior




Here is Midnight


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I love kids they are so cute i am addicted to ears lol and earless are pretty darn cute okay anything baby goat or goat i am addicted to they are all beautiful!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

How adorable are those kids .......   ....congratulations all your healthy kids 😍


----------



## Mini Horses

Devonviolet said:


> I know I had thought about breeding them in September, for a February birth, so I guess that’s what I did.



  Appears so!

Wonderful....easy birthing.   I've "found" last few with kids.   First couple this year I watched since I was there and they were going at it.    Love when it all goes well.

More cuddlers.  Yeah!


----------



## Baymule

Beautiful boys! I love the black and tan, reminds me of a hound dog. LOL


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Reminds me of a doberman


----------



## Devonviolet

It has been a while since I have had the time to keep up with BYH. A lot has been going on, and it seems there aren’t enough hours in the day to get everything done.

On March 18th, my dear, sweet sister (who lived in California) passed away from lung cancer. She had been sick for several months, having an increasing difficulty getting enough air into her lungs, but the doctors seemed to be dragging their feet doing a biopsy and getting the results to her.  On the 17th she ended up in the ER, where they sedated her an intubated her. The next morning she went into cardiac arrest. They revived her, but the ER doc called me and told me her lungs were full of tumors, which were not “survivable”.  After talking with my brother (in Northern California) we decided to have them take the breathing tube out, and within five minutes she was gone.  


This past month has been long and hard, because my sister did not have a will or power of attorney, which is causing me to keep running into brick wall, as I try to settle her estate.  I finally got her death certificate in the mail on Friday, and I am hoping that it will make it easier to get things done.  I hope this will be a warning to any of you who have not gotten a simple will in place for your loved ones, in case something should happen to you. My sister didn’t even know she had cancer, and had nothing in place. My husband and I are both still very healthy, and we have had both wills and power of attorney’s in place for the past 20 years. 

In light of the fact that I am allergic to goat milk, and everything else that has been going on, my DH and I made the very difficult decision to finally sell Rosemary and April and their kids.    They both sold quickly and we got a semi-decent price for them, and they went to good homes.  I really miss them both.

I have had Danny Boy listed on CraigsList, but am asking more for him since he is purebred, with papers, and no one wants to pay what I am asking. So, rather than give him away, we have decided to keep our eyes open, and use the stimulus money to buy a couple of Kiko does, and raise a few meat goats every year, to either sell their meat or put meat in the freezer, for our own use.

In addition to all that, I have been planting seeds in flats, to get a head start on the garden.  We need to till the garden before we can do that, but we have had so much rain so far this year (26” ), that the ground is too wet to get the rototiller to work without clogging up with mud. We tried about a week and a half ago, and were only able to get the tiller to go in about 1”, which didn’t accomplish anything. I was just starting to think the ground was getting to the point that we might try it again and we got 2-1/2” of rain in the past two days. 

I do hope everyone is staying safe with the coronavirus going around.  DH and I have managed to stay healthy, by staying home, except for occasional trips to town for prescriptions and food. Our area of North Texas seems to have remained fairly free of the virus - at least there haven’t been any reports of it around here. I pray it will remain that way and that y’all will also remain safe.

I pray that you all are having a Happy Easter, and that everyone remembers, that the reason that we celebrate Easter, is to remind us that Jesus died on the cross and rose again, that we all might have eternal life!!! God Bless you all!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

.....sorry for the loss of your sister ...and parting with your dear goats


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks B&B.  Life can be bittersweet sometimes!


----------



## Mini Horses

You have had more than your share of  unhappy events.  I am so sorry for the loss of your sister.   

I think your Kiko does sound like a good idea.  We all need to eat!   Those meat goats are less of an issue since the "have to milk" portion is out of the equation.   Of course, you don't have to milk dairy....dry them off, don't have kids, etc.  But, then why

Even with bad news, glad you posted.   Good to hear from you and know you are both well.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh D i am so sorry.


----------



## farmerjan

@Devonviolet ;  it was so good to see the post from you.  Very sorry for your loss of your sister, and having to do things long distance just makes it difficult enough.... on top of this C-virus mess.  I am glad that you are in an area that is not overwhelmed with cases.  It is difficult to have to deal with the "distancing" and all, but so far, we are also faring pretty well.  Not near as much problems with being on the farm/homestead as people that are in cities and such.  Plus, even with many having some health issues, I do think that many that are on farm/homesteads, and work out in the air and in the soil, and with animals, do have a healthier lifestyle and therefore have more strength to their own immune systems too.  I know that you seem to be very knowledgeable on "healthy" things so that is definitely a plus even with the allergy problems you deal with.
So good to know that things are doing okay for you and your husband.

Sorry to hear that you did finally have to sell the dairy goats, but you had said that you were having issues awhile back.  Maybe having a few meat goats will work out better for you.  I don't blame you for not wanting to "give away" the buck, and he will put back into the kinkos some added milk in the off spring if you keep any females, or offer someone a chance for some better milk in the females that you might be able to translate into some sales of breeders as well as have some to put in the freezer.  You have always impressed me as having thought things out before you "make any  moves".  I hope that it works out and it will give you something to also help keep the weeds down and the grass grazed.  Once all this craziness ends, there still might be someone looking for an exceptional buck because I think that there are going to be more people with small "mini-farms" that are going to want to become more self-sufficient.  

Hope that you can get going into the garden.  We have had such crazy temp swings here and much warmer than normal overall, that it is hard to know what to do.   I am just hoping that the way too early peach trees blossoming here will survive any possible cold weather and give me some fruit again.  They will be getting moved to my son's property this fall if I have not found a permanent place to move as I have no intention of staying here in this house through another winter.  The saga with the landlord, and my ankle replacement, is on my thread.  I will be moving come he// or high water.  Not going to even have a garden, will take advantage of a neighbor that way over plants and offers to "everyone" to come pick stuff.... and I will trade off some of the meat chickens I raise.  My chickens are going to my son's property also sometime this summer, where I have been raising the meat birds. 
It will get better......
Have you ever gone any further with the possible hydroponic gardening?  

The best to both of you.... please stay in touch here.


----------



## thistlebloom

So sorry to hear about the loss of your sister  . I can relate to the difficulty of sorting out a loved ones estate, and harder still with no will and long distance. My parents died 57 days apart with no will and out of state. It was very tough settling the estate, and that was without the extra hardship of lockdown. My heart truly goes out to you.


----------



## Baymule

I'm glad to see you back on BYH, even if only for a brief moment to update everyone. I'm always here for you and only a phone call away. On top of all that you have going on, there is a global pandemic swirling about, which only serves to make things more difficult. Mostly, I just want you and your sweet husband to hunker down, stay safe and not get this virus. Everything else can be dealt with. Y'all have Danny Boy, the chickens, your dogs and the garden to keep you grounded and not get swept away in the sadness of loss. Love you.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I’m glad to see you back on here too!  Can’t wait to read   more about your life on the farm right now!


----------



## Bruce

@Devonviolet 
Very hard to lose your sister, especially without much warning. We were already planning to FINALLY get on the legal stuff. Not getting any younger and probably best not to rely on the basic law in VT which says everything goes to the spouse and if no spouse, split evenly among the children. 

Hard decision on the goats but you have to do what is right for you. I guess you'll just take goat soap off your farmer's market offering. I hope the meat goats work out well.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

My sympathy as well!  Chris has a will, I do not.  But, I don’t really have any assists..and what’s in my savings acct goes straight to my son.  
Change is sooo hard...even the small ones.  I hope you can find some time to relax!


----------



## Bruce

It doesn't go "straight" to your son without a will. In fact I would be surprised if the state didn't give it to Chris ... unless he is your SO but you aren't married. You don't need a fancy will if you have minimal assets but things go more smoothly if you have even a simple one page "My last will and testament" that says all your assets go to your son. Not a bad idea to list the assets even if it is a single bank account. Get it notarized and give it to Chris, maybe a copy for your son. If you don't wake up one morning, your survivors' lives will be made easier.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> You have had more than your share of  unhappy events.  I am so sorry for the loss of your sister.
> 
> I think your Kiko does sound like a good idea.  We all need to eat!   Those meat goats are less of an issue since the "have to milk" portion is out of the equation.   Of course, you don't have to milk dairy....dry them off, don't have kids, etc.  But, then why
> 
> Even with bad news, glad you posted.   Good to hear from you and know you are both well.


Thank you so much Mini! Your love is felt over the miles!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> It doesn't go "straight" to your son without a will. In fact I would be surprised if the state didn't give it to Chris ... unless he is your SO but you aren't married. You don't need a fancy will if you have minimal assets but things go more smoothly if you have even a simple one page "My last will and testament" that says all your assets go to your son. Not a bad idea to list the assets even if it is a single bank account. Get it notarized and give it to Chris, maybe a copy for your son. If you don't wake up one morning, your survivors' lives will be made easier.


I agree whole heartedly, @Duckfarmerpa1!!! We have a very simple will, which we downloaded (free) from online. It basically says that if I die first, DH gets everything. If he dies first I get everything. There are a few things that have been promised to individuals, and those are listed.  Our daughter has been listed at having access to all our bank accounts, so she won’t have to jump through hoops, like I am having to, to get access to funds in our accounts.  It turns out, I have to prove that I am probating her estate, with a certified death certificate and a small estate affidavit (which I can’t sign or have notarized until 40 days after her death) and THEN I will have to wait 60-90 days to have a check mailed to me. In the mean time, I have expenses, related to the estate, and I have to pay them out of my own pocket, to be reimbursed several months out.  So, Duck Farmer, do your son a favor and get that free online will form, fill it out, and sign and get it signed and notarized. 

When both of us are gone, my daughter (from my first marriage) is the executor and everything gets divided equally, three ways, amongst the kids. So, they each get 33% and the extra 1% goes to my daughter, since she will be probating the estate. They all have a copy of the will. There will be no arguing, as all have agreed to the terms.  In addition to the will we both have medical power of attorney/health care directive, which says there is to be no “heroic measures” if we are terminal. As with my sister, when the end was near, there will be no breathing tube or IVs to keep us alive unnecessarily. When it is time to go, we want to go peacefully. (Sedation/pain meds are perfectly okay!)

FYI, a quick online search came up with this link. I think the page is for a common law situation:









						Create Your Free Last Will and Testament
					

Customize, print, and download your free Last Will and Testament in minutes.




					www.lawdepot.com
				




Living Will (Medical power of attorney)








						Create Your Free Living Will
					

Customize, print, and download your free Living Will in minutes.




					www.lawdepot.com
				




Power of Attorney 








						Create Your Free Power of Attorney
					

Customize, print, and download your free Power of Attorney in minutes.




					www.lawdepot.com


----------



## Devonviolet

@farmerjan, thanks for your kinds words. I’m sorry to hear that you are having to move from your farm. However, I can surely attest to how difficult it is to get back to a normal routine after foot surgery. I hope and pray that your ankle heals well. After seven surgeries, my right foot will never be the same.  After the first six surgeries, a different foot doctor told me I needed ankle replacement surgery, and he would be happy to do it for me. I respectfully declined.

After I had my 7th surgery, my foot/ankle still hurt, so I went to a new foot doctor, who told me I was supinating, which means my ankle rolls outward, versus pronating (rolling inward). She informed me that I really didn’t even need any of my previous surgeries.    What I really needed all along was an inlay, that builds up the outside of my foot, to stop it from rolling outward.  I now have that and my foot pain is reduced by about 60%. The remaining pain (both nerve and arthritis) is related to the first six surgeries.


----------



## Bruce

I both Like and dislike your last post Devon!!!! All those surgeries unnecessary?? 



Devonviolet said:


> There will be no arguing, as all have agreed to the terms.


Not that they have any say in the matter if they don't agree


----------



## Devonviolet

So true @Bruce. But, I know from experience, they COULD make life miserable for my daughter, as she probates the estate.


----------



## Bruce

How so? 

If the will says "X" it is "X". The one thing I can think of is if you intentionally disinherit someone who would normally be in the "chain" of inheritance and don't include them in the will. Easy enough to put in "I leave my good for nothing son Bob $1 to insure he knows he was not inadvertently left out of the will".


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> How so?
> 
> If the will says "X" it is "X". The one thing I can think of is if you intentionally disinherit someone who would normally be in the "chain" of inheritance and don't include them in the will. Easy enough to put in "I leave my good for nothing son Bob $1 to insure he knows he was not inadvertently left out of the will".


Yes. Legally they would have no recourse, but the arguing can cause a lot of stress, for the Executor, and have a lifelong residual animosity result. I’m thinking more of the psycho/social ramifications.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I'm glad to see you back on BYH, even if only for a brief moment to update everyone. I'm always here for you and only a phone call away. On top of all that you have going on, there is a global pandemic swirling about, which only serves to make things more difficult. Mostly, I just want you and your sweet husband to hunker down, stay safe and not get this virus. Everything else can be dealt with. Y'all have Danny Boy, the chickens, your dogs and the garden to keep you grounded and not get swept away in the sadness of loss. Love you.


Thank you Bay! Your wish is mine, for you and your DH, as well as all of our many friends here on BYH! ThIs vrrus can be deadly for people our age. So we need to observe social distancing (meaning staying at home as much as possible), and wearing masks and gloves, if we do need to go out.  @farmerjan said it well, when she said that we are blessed that we live in a less populated area, so we are less likely to be exposed to the virus.  My prayer is that we all get through this unscathed!!!


----------



## Bruce

That is for sure. The reason so many are dying in NYC is their 70,000/sq mile population density on Manhattan.


----------



## Baymule

Hey did y'all lose power Easter Sunday evening? There are places in Longview that are still out of power. Power was off from the house on the corner next to us, to Mineola, 9 miles away. It didn't come back on until 12 noon the nest day. But-we had power. Monday morning I went and got Robert and Sharon's coffee carafe and took it back full of coffee. I also made them grilled cheese and ham sandwiches. they were happy.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Devonviolet said:


> I agree whole heartedly, @Duckfarmerpa1!!! We have a very simple will, which we downloaded (free) from online. It basically says that if I die first, DH gets everything. If he dies first I get everything. There are a few things that have been promised to individuals, and those are listed.  Our daughter has been listed at having access to all our bank accounts, so she won’t have to jump through hoops, like I am having to, to get access to funds in our accounts.  It turns out, I have to prove that I am probating her estate, with a certified death certificate and a small estate affidavit (which I can’t sign or have notarized until 40 days after her death) and THEN I will have to wait 60-90 days to have a check mailed to me. In the mean time, I have expenses, related to the estate, and I have to pay them out of my own pocket, to be reimbursed several months out.  So, Duck Farmer, do your son a favor and get that free online will form, fill it out, and sign and get it signed and notarized.
> 
> When both of us are gone, my daughter (from my first marriage) is the executor and everything gets divided equally, three ways, amongst the kids. So, they each get 33% and the extra 1% goes to my daughter, since she will be probating the estate. They all have a copy of the will. There will be no arguing, as all have agreed to the terms.  In addition to the will we both have medical power of attorney/health care directive, which says there is to be no “heroic measures” if we are terminal. As with my sister, when the end was near, there will be no breathing tube or IVs to keep us alive unnecessarily. When it is time to go, we want to go peacefully. (Sedation/pain meds are perfectly okay!)
> 
> FYI, a quick online search came up with this link. I think the page is for a common law situation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Create Your Free Last Will and Testament
> 
> 
> Customize, print, and download your free Last Will and Testament in minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lawdepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living Will (Medical power of attorney)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Create Your Free Living Will
> 
> 
> Customize, print, and download your free Living Will in minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lawdepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power of Attorney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Create Your Free Power of Attorney
> 
> 
> Customize, print, and download your free Power of Attorney in minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lawdepot.com


Thanks a ton for the will link, I have the other two, from when I was really “ill”...but I’ll do the will so Ben can get his loot!!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## farmerjan

Devonviolet said:


> @farmerjan, thanks for your kinds words. I’m sorry to hear that you are having to move from your farm. However, I can surely attest to how difficult it is to get back to a normal routine after foot surgery. I hope and pray that your ankle heals well. After seven surgeries, my right foot will never be the same.  After the first six surgeries, a different foot doctor told me I needed ankle replacement surgery, and he would be happy to do it for me. I respectfully declined.
> 
> After I had my 7th surgery, my foot/ankle still hurt, so I went to a new foot doctor, who told me I was supinating, which means my ankle rolls outward, versus pronating (rolling inward). She informed me that I really didn’t even need any of my previous surgeries.   What I really needed all along was an inlay, that builds up the outside of my foot, to stop it from rolling outward. I now have that and my foot pain is reduced by about 60%. The remaining pain (both nerve and arthritis) is related to the first six surgeries.



Thanks for the support.  Believe me, I am not sorry that I will be moving sometime this year due to the landlords continued "dumbness".  I am just sick of it and really never planned to be here this long.... and there might be light at the end of the tunnel......

So sorry that you had to go through all that with your ankle/foot to find out that the drs didn't know what they were talking about.  That is why it took me 5 years of consultations, and feeling like that there was a better solution..... until I found this dr in NC at Duke.  I am VERY PLEASED with it all... it is just taking "too long" for it to get back to normal  ..... not that I am impatient or anything......
This C-virus and ensuing lockdown and all  is putting a monkey wrench in the recovery as far as cancelled dr appts and hopefully not too much longer so that I can get started on whatever therapy they want so that I get back the full range of motion and use.  

If you ever need a reference, this dr is very "modern" in his thinking, does some stem cell stuff and 3-D printer stuff to fashion a joint for someone that was looking at amputation.  He's young but very caring.....   I'm just in a hurry! HA HA.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Hey did y'all lose power Easter Sunday evening? There are places in Longview that are still out of power. Power was off from the house on the corner next to us, to Mineola, 9 miles away. It didn't come back on until 12 noon the nest day. But-we had power. Monday morning I went and got Robert and Sharon's coffee carafe and took it back full of coffee. I also made them grilled cheese and ham sandwiches. they were happy.


Nope! Power just flickered, but stayed on. We have been fairly lucky, as far as power outages. I think the longest outage we ever had was about eight hours. Usually, it is no longer than two, if that.


----------



## Devonviolet

DH and I just spent a half hour, this evening, on the front porch. We have a nasty storm coming around midnight. They're supposed to be really high winds, so we moved all of my plants inside and nailed down anyting that might blow away. Well actually we have some 55 gallon boxes/tubs on the porch, and anything that is light enough that it could get blown away, went in those tubs. Anything that was too big got weighted down.




We have an 8 foot by 50 inch island in our kitchen. We opened the tarp and placed most of my seed flats and plants on the island. Whatever wouldn't fit on the island, went on the floor.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My goodness!  That's a lot of plants - so glad you got them inside and protected!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Plant envy , my goodness


----------



## Baymule

Oh I see a bodacious garden in your near future!


----------



## Bruce

Nice to see your post, did the storm blow by yet? Everything safe and unbroken?


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, it has been way too long since I last posted here on BYH! I have thought of y’all many times, but life has been busy on Devonviolet Acres, and every time I thought about stopping to say “Hi”, other jobs were more pressing at the time.

We are doing well, and have managed to remain COVID free.

In looking back, I see that last July was the last time I posted here in my Journal. I don’t know if I posted about injuring my right hand. But, to give a brief overview. On June 2nd, I had a bug on my right hand. I went to flick it off and inadvertently hit the middle knuckle on top of my hand under the bathroom cabinet. That caused the main tendon to sever, and caused a lot of pain. After a wasted visit to Urgent Care and several fruitless physical therapy appointments, my GP ordered an MRI which revealed a severed Sagital Band on the 2nd metacarpal joint. The only way to fix it was surgery, which I had on July 30th. The road to recovery has been a long one. I have finally accepted the fact that my right hand will never be pain free or as strong as it once was. Every joint on that hand is swollen and stiff from the inactivity during recovery, and no matter how much therapy I do, the joints remain swollen, stiff, weak and sore.  I tried to pick up a feed sack at the feed store a couple weeks ago, and while I used to be able to move 8-10 50-pound bags of feed at a time, this time I couldn’t hold it and it fell to the ground. I was able to then hook my wrist under the sack and lifted it right up, though.  So, I’m learning ways to work around my gimpy hand.

Last March my sister passed away in San Jose, CA. I have been trying to manage her estate long distance, from Texas. However, with the COVID shutdowns, it hasn’t been easy. She had a 2001 Ford F-150 pickup, that a friend of hers parked on the street in front of her house. She wanted to buy it, but was asked to not drive it, since I did not own it. I tried repeatedly to contact the California DMV, to transfer the title to me, but with the shutdown, they weren’t answering the phone. I did keep up the insurance, and since her friend was going to buy the truck, she made the monthly insurance payments. In Sept. it seemed that California was opening up a bit, so I tried calling again, but still could not get through. My brother went to a local DMV near him, in Northern California. The guy there said the best way for me to handle it was to go to a local, San Jose DMV office.

I tried getting ahold of my sister’s friend, to get registration information from paperwork in the truck, but she wasn’t responding. So, after a lot of agonizing, I decided I needed to fly to California, and sell the truck on Craigslist or FB Marketplace.

My sister also had a 10x15’ storage unit with all her belongings, which I needed to sort though, to find the family heirlooms and sell the rest. Her friend had offered to help, but again she was incommunicado. So, I needed to deal with that too. A trip to California was unavoidable.

My daughter had offered to fly out there with me, to help deal with the friend and sort through the storage unit. Back when my sister died, I had asked her friend what the mileage was. When I got in the truck, I was shocked to see that she had put over 1,000 miles on the truck after I had specifically asked her not to drive it.  In the end, she couldn’t afford to buy the truck, so I loaded my sister’s things, that we were keeping, in the back of the truck and drove it back to Texas. It was at least a 3-4 day trip (driving 8-10 hours a day), but I just wanted to get home, so I drove until I was tired, which ended up being 15 hours the first day and 16 hours the next day. On the 2nd day I stopped in Dallas and spent the night at my daughter’s and the next morning I drove the remaining two hours to home. It was a long couple of days, but I was surprised to learn that I do really well with long distance driving! 

Since the friend thought she was buying the truck, she put about $1000 into maintenance/repairs and when I got back, we had to replace a couple ignition coils (to the tune of $200+). I am now trying to sell it on FB Marketplace and Craigslist, although I haven’t had any takers. It is a really nice truck, with low mileage. I keep lowering the price, but I think I will have to lower it again soon.



When I was in California, I took lots of photos of my sister’s belongings, so I could post them in an online storage unit auction. The problem I am having is that the photos are on my phone, and it is really hard to work on the auction site, and post photos. I have been trying to transfer them to my iPad, but due to slow internet I have had to transfer one photo at a time in an email. So, I have not been able to post the auction yet. The other problem is that I am paying rent on the storage unit, and I really need to get it emptied out soon. I’m hoping to have the auction and get the unit emptied out before the January rent is due.

Last Spring I posted photos of my seedlings. Shortly after that I injured my hand. So, hand digging the garden wasn’t an option. Well, we got our stimulus money and I was able to buy a rototiller with that money. So, with one and a half hands, I was able to till a nice garden area, and we rushed to get it planted before I had my surgery. We built two 32’x7’ high trellises, that we strung cotton thread from, and planted a 32 foot row of beans and a 32 foot row of cucumbers.
￼



I also planted a 32’ double row of sunflowers, which we fed to the chickens when they dried out. We also put up two cattle panels with t-posts and I planted tomatoes, yellow crook neck squash, bitter melon and Red Kuri Squash. I then tilled two rows - one for broccoli, basil, horehound and peppers, and one for a cut and come again spicy salad mix.



I also tilled an area on the other side of the front steps, that I planted with more herbs, as well as green peppers, kale, collards, asparagus, lamb’s quarter, and Jerusalem artichokes
￼


￼
Once I had my surgery, I wasn’t able to do anything in the garden for a couple weeks. Then I was able to at least water. By the middle of September, we were picking about 50 pounds of cucumbers a week, 5 pounds of beans and lots of spicy salad mix. So, we decided it was time to start selling at Farmer’s Market again. Every week, we took about 45 pounds of cucumbers, several pounds of beans, 8-10 8oz bags of salad greens, collards, kale and several herbs. We didn’t make a lot of money (right around $100) but every week we mostly sold out of everything, and had lots of fun visiting with the other vendors and customers.

I have already tilled an additional area, that is about 20 x 40’ and we planted sweet potatoes and onions,, to grow over the winter. I was planning to plant winter vegetables, in the rest of the tilled area, but it just didn’t get done. So, that area will be ready to plant in the Spring.

As @Baymule mentioned in another thread, we no longer raising dairy goats (since I am allergic to goat milk), but have gone to raising Myotonic meat goats. We kept our sweet Myotonic buck, Danny Boy, and bought two Myotonic does. After they went through their quarantine, we put them with Danny Boy. He bred Crescent right away, Melody wasn’t in heat, at that time, but came into heat two weeks later. So, we now have kids due on April 6th and April 17th.


Here the girls are with their new boyfriend:


I continue to live a holistic health lifestyle, and since DH and I continue to do multiple things (using herbs and supplements) to keep our immune system strong, I believe that is why we have avoided COVID, and will continue to do so. Along those lines, I have been making herbal tinctures and infused herbal oils.

And before I sign off and head for bed, here is a photo, that friends took of us, when we stopped by to share, what was left over from farmer’s market, with them.


----------



## Mike CHS

People have been asking about you two and it's always great to hear from those that have too many life issues getting in the way.


----------



## Mini Horses

What a successful garden you had!   I know you have waited a long time for that and it has happened.   The goats are lovely.    And I so enjoyed your update.  Sure have missed your posts and hope that "life" will allow you to visit us more.   Especially good to hear you are both doing well -- except the hand, sorry -- because we worry when no updates.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Nice hearing from you,  sorry about your hand and the problems  with your sisters estate...hopefully  things will fall into place so you can get everything  behind you   ...you have been missed here, ...2021 has to be a better year...hope you have a wonderful  Christmas, big hugs to you and Craig


----------



## Baymule

Glad you came back to update everyone! You have been missed here! Your garden pictures look lovely and I know you two will be having a great spring garden. The Farmer's Market is a nice bonus for all your hard work. The garden produce does a lot for yourselves, eating good food, the FM is just that extra kick of appreciation in dollars. Dollars are nice too!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Great to hear your update.  Sorry about the hand!  I love the myotonics and glad that you are able to keep them for your goat fix!


----------



## farmerjan

Adding to others , glad to get the update.  The garden was real nice and glad that you got a good amount of production.  Although you said not alot of money, the sales at the market will more than buy your seeds for awhile so that is always a bonus.  
Very glad that you have both stayed healthy.  Keeping up your immune system is the way to go.  
Merry Christmas to you both and raise a glass to a BETTER 2021.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Devonviolet,

So wonderful to hear from you!  I feared that you might have left us and I simply hadn't heard.  I am thrilled to see you are still here and kicking!

So sorry about your hand.  What a freak accident!  Maybe it will get better with time.

Regarding the F-150, unless you have it priced really high, I would think it would sell quite well.  Have you considered posting it on autotrader.com?

Thanks so much for letting us know how you are doing, and I hope you will keep us up-to-date.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> I went to flick it off and inadvertently hit the middle knuckle on top of my hand under the bathroom cabinet. That caused the main tendon to sever, and caused a lot of pain.


 

Just what you DIDN'T need! Good thing you aren't hand milking goats. 

Thanks so much for the update  I hope the truck sells, it seems like it should since it isn't a beater. What a pain dealing with the Covid challenged DMV  And hopefully the storage unit can be dealt with soon.

Lovely garden!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Just what you DIDN'T need! Good thing you aren't hand milking goats.
> 
> Thanks so much for the update  I hope the truck sells, it seems like it should since it isn't a beater. What a pain dealing with the Covid challenged DMV  And hopefully the storage unit can be dealt with soon.
> 
> Lovely garden!


Thanks Bruce!  Life does have a way of tossing challenges our way, doesn’t it??? Sometimes they come in droves!  I’m hoping for a much calmer new year!!!!!!!!


----------



## animalmom

From your lips, @Devonviolet, to God's ear.


----------



## Devonviolet

animalmom said:


> From your lips, @Devonviolet, to God's ear.


Awwwww!!! Thanks animalmom!!!! I needed that!!!  I think of you often, especially when I see weather reports for Stephenville. I went right through there, when I went to pick up the four boys.  It’s hard to believe that was almost SIX years ago!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

I want to wish all my faithful, Backyard Herds friends a very Christ Filled Christmas. Please, let’s all not forget the reason we celebrate this day. It isn’t to celebrate each other with the giving of gifts or even family (while that IS important   ), it is to celebrate the birth of Jesus, the Savior of the world.   MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Happy New Year, Miss @Devonviolet!


----------



## Devonviolet

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Happy New Year, Miss @Devonviolet!


Thank you STA. I pray you have a very Happy and Safe New Year!


----------



## Devonviolet

Hi everyone. i know it’s been quite a while since I posted here. Many times I have thought of y’all and wanted to post an update. But, either I was too busy or too exhausted to write anything.

Our two Myotonic does had their twins in April, of this year. Crescent had twin girls on April 7th: Danielle looks a lot like Danny Boy.

This was Danielle at about four weeks:

 

Here she is with her sister (Soxy) and Mama Crescent:


Here is Soxy with her Mama:



Melody had a girl and boy on April 17th. Dan the Man (Dan for short - black and white belted buckling) and Moonshein Sonata (Sonata for short - white with black and white spots)

Here are Sonata and Mama Melody recently:


Here is Dan the Man.



Here is Dan on Mama Melody’s back. See how nonchalant she was???  Sonata started it, So Dan learned it from her.


In addition to these kids, we bought a Myotonic doeling, that we will be breeding, to Danny Boy, to have kids next Spring. She is a nice size goat, and will be 8 months old (a reasonable age) later this month. So, here is our pretty new doe:
 

This last year we were not able to get a garden in, so were not able to go to farmer‘s market. We had an exceptionally wet Spring, with multiple storms, with 5-6” of rain at a time. At one point, I was able to till the garden, to turn the weeds under. The first time, my shoes got caked with mud and I had to keep stopping the tiller, to uncake the tines of mud. But then, each time I tilled, it would rain again, making it impossible to get into the garden to plant seeds.

Then, the last week of May, we had a major problem with an underground electrical junction box, which should have been above ground, so water wouldn’t get into the wires. Well, with all the rain we had, that is exactly what happened, and we ended up with the water shorting out the main ground, coming from the electrical main, at the property line. It seems the original owner paid an electrician to do that.  My husband knows a decent amount about how home electricity works.  So he started checking electric outlets, in the house. When none of them seemed to be the cause, he went out to where we were told the connection was in the ground (out in the middle of the yard). We didn’t realize it was THE power main.

He started digging holes and eventually found the big junction box, which was sitting in water, in our soggy clay soil. When he tried digging under the box, he saw water drain out of the box!!!    So, he left it, and we found an electrician, who came out and looked at the set up. He told us it was definitely not to code, and shouldn’t have been done that way. But if we pulled it up out of the ground, it would have been very expensive - which we couldn’t afford and it wouldn’t have made a huge difference from his second suggestion. He suggested that he could put special connectors (filled and sealed with a special silicone caulk) on the electric cable junctiions, that would prevent water from getting to the wires, and cause them to corrode, the way they had before. Since he did that, our electricity has been working fine.  

When we were talking to him about doing the job, I was trying to keep six feet away, but he was coughing and sneezing. Since we were outside, I didn’t think much of it, but then he couldn’t come start the job right away, because he was home in bed with a high fever.   Two days after we talked, I started coming down with a cold, with stuffy sinuses, a rough, sore throat and lots of sneezing. Usually colds don’t last long for me, because I take multiple things to build up my immune system - including elderberry syrup, supplements and antiviral herbs. This cold lasted three full weeks, but never went down into my lungs.

About two weeks after I started feeling better, I was out in the yard, wrapping bird netting around the peach tree, to keep the squirrels out, and realized I was gasping for air. I have never had that problem before. So, I went to the doctor, who thought it might be my heart, and he sent me to a cardiologist, who was going to do a heart cath. But before he could do that, I started getting chest pains, and ended up in the hospital. After lots of blood tests and a heart cath, I got a clean bill of health. My arteries were totally clean!!!    But I was still very short of breath all the time. So, the cardiologist sent me to a pulmonologist, who also did tests and couldn’t find a reason for the shortness of breath. At that point I put my RN nurses hat on, and wondered if I had a viral or bacterial infection in my lungs.

Since I follow a naturopathic health approach, I decided to use colloidal silver (an old fashion natural antibiotic going back thousands of years), in a nebulizer, which creates a mist that goes deep into the lungs, to kill off infections in the air sacks.  I used the nebulizer twice a day for about 15 minutes, and after three weeks, I saw a huge improvement in my breathing. Once in a while I needed to go back to the nebulizer for a couple days and now the breathing problems are a thing of the past.    

In looking back, I thought I had caught COVID from the electrician, but it seems I only had a bad cold. I was tested for COVID antibodies and don’t have any. So, I didn’t have COVID. My husband and I do not think the shots are all they are cracked up to be and for a number of reasons have decided not to get them. We take a number of herbs and supplements that are specifically (and scientifically) proven to be effective at preventing the virus from replicating in our cells, so we don’t plan to get the shots. While we have been exposed, we have not gotten COVID, so it seems we are safe. I guess what my good friend, @goatgurl tells me all the time is true . . .. time will tell!

So, going back to the garden.  With me being sick, we never did get a garden planted. I have been trying to get a Winter garden planted, but progress has been slow. I have some Winter veggie and herb seeds in the ground, and it appears they are sprouting. I also have 10x16” boxes with gravel in the bottom and potting soil on top of that, in which I have planted other seeds, which also seem to be coming up. I plan to put greenhouse plastic over our trellis’s to create a greenhouse, of sorts, for the coldest part of the Winter - we will run outside extension cords, so we can use ceramic space heaters (on patio blocks), to attempt to keep the temp up, so the plants survive until Spring. Again, time will tell - this is a first for me, so I am just really hoping it works.

For those of you, who remember our amazing Maremma LGDs, Violet and Deo. They recently celebrated their 7th birthday, and are both doing really well. They continue to do an awesome job protecting the goats and chickens. They also continue to be sweet, love sponges!  They love to be cuddled and loved on, but I wouldn’t want to be the fool that tries to get into our goat yard, when we are away for the day or at night.    They have occasionally shown what they are made of, when someone (or some predator) came on the farm, that they didn’t trust.

That’s Violet on the left and Deo on the right.  

I hope y’all had a great Thanksgiving and pray that you will all have a Blessed Christmas - and remember . . . Jesus is the reason for the season!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Great pictures as always and it is so good to hear from you.


----------



## Baymule

I’m glad you posted an update! See you in the morning at the livestock auction!


----------



## Mini Horses

I am thrilled you remembered us and posted!   You are missed!  💓. So glad you are both better, on the health scare.   Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Bruce

Really glad to hear from you Devon! Are you breeding the gots to sell as pets?


----------



## farmerjan

So glad to see your update post.  Glad that overall things are going good,  notwithstanding the hiccups along the way,  and that you are feeling better.  
The goats are cute and the dogs look great.  

The best of the season to you also.


----------



## Ridgetop

So happy so see you back posting.  We were worried about you and your DH.  Hopefully you will keep well and be back with us now.


----------



## Ridgetop

By the way, we bought a 45 acre ranch north f Yantis, just 10 minutes south of Sulphur Springs.  We'll be moving onto it in another 2 years and bringing our sheep flock with us.  2 ponds, nice 4/2 brick house, good barn.  Good cattle fencing but we will be fencing with game fencing to keep the dogs in.  Drawback is that it is right on Highway 154.


----------



## Devonviolet

Ridgetop said:


> By the way, we bought a 45 acre ranch north f Yantis, just 10 minutes south of Sulphur Springs.  We'll be moving onto it in another 2 years and bringing our sheep flock with us.  2 ponds, nice 4/2 brick house, good barn.  Good cattle fencing but we will be fencing with game fencing to keep the dogs in.  Drawback is that it is right on Highway 154.


HUH!!! I know I responded to you, about you buying the ranch in Yantis. I don’t know what happened to it!

At any rate . . . That’s great that we are going to be neighbors!      I just wish it was sooner! But, we have to do everything in God’s timing. Right?   I checked on Google Maps and we are 30 minutes from Yantis. That’s not bad, considering that @Baymule is 45 minutes from us!

Yeah, being right on Hwy 154 is a bummer. But, sometimes we have to take the good with the bad. Your place sounds amazing, though!


----------



## Ridgetop

I was looking forward to us all being neighbors, but now Baymule is moving 1 hour south!!!

Better than a trek to So CA though!  LOL

I am hoping that with certain fencing and where we put the workshop and carports that we won't worry too much about the busy road.  We also plan to install dual glazed windows too.  Planting shrubbery along the fence in front of the house will help with the noise too.  And once we are there we might find something else later when we decide to retire from sheep.  Maybe on a lake.  

The biggest drawback though is that we will be far from our newest little grandchildren.  They will only be 2 when we move.  On the other hand, taking daily care of them is becoming more exhausting as I get older.  Today we have Robert.  DH assured DDIL2 that "we" would _love_ to take care of him today. DH had a dental appointment. He left at 11 am and just got home at 3:15. DS1 and I had him all day and he does not like me. He does like DS1 but that is small comfort. At 8 month he is very spoiled too. Used to being held all day by his other grandmother and aunts, only likes breast mil, and only eats a tiny bit every 3 hours! He also won't go to sleep unless laying n the bed along side you.   Thank you DH.  I love the baby but he is difficult and havg hm onky once un a while I can't train him.  He is a big incentive to move to TX though!  LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

Ridgetop said:


> I was looking forward to us all being neighbors, but now Baymule is moving 1 hour south!!!
> 
> Better than a trek to So CA though!  LOL
> 
> I am hoping that with certain fencing and where we put the workshop and carports that we won't worry too much about the busy road.  We also plan to install dual glazed windows too.  Planting shrubbery along the fence in front of the house will help with the noise too.  And once we are there we might find something else later when we decide to retire from sheep.  Maybe on a lake.
> 
> The biggest drawback though is that we will be far from our newest little grandchildren.  They will only be 2 when we move.  On the other hand, taking daily care of them is becoming more exhausting as I get older.  Today we have Robert.  DH assured DDIL2 that "we" would _love_ to take care of him today. DH had a dental appointment. He left at 11 am and just got home at 3:15. DS1 and I had him all day and he does not like me. He does like DS1 but that is small comfort. At 8 month he is very spoiled too. Used to being held all day by his other grandmother and aunts, only likes breast mil, and only eats a tiny bit every 3 hours! He also won't go to sleep unless laying n the bed along side you.   Thank you DH.  I love the baby but he is difficult and havg hm onky once un a while I can't train him.  He is a big incentive to move to TX though!  LOL


I hear you about being so far from the grandchildren. My son and his family are in NC, and we never get to see them. Something about our DIL not wanting to come to TX.  It’s been four years since I’ve seen the my grandson (20) and granddaughter (16), and as much as I have tried, I don’t feel close to them.    I don’t feel welcome there, so I can’t go visit them. My daughter lives in Dallas (2 hours away), and we get to see them for birthdays and holidays. My grandson is 17 and we get along really well. He is really smart (genius level) and is hoping to go to Baylor, to study engineering, after he graduates HS next year.


----------



## Ridgetop

We are hoping that at least one of our sons will make the move to TX.  DS3 and DDIL1 both want to come but he can make so much more in CA.  However, this Covid thing is really got them upset.  DS2 and DDIL2 might come out if DS3 relocates.  Her family live close to us now though and she might not want to move so far from them, although 3 or 4 of her siblings have moved to other states.  DD2 and Doofus would be willing to move too but they might have a problem due to his first child and the baby mama.  They prevented her from moving out of state with the 4 year old, and she will probably try to stop them too.  DS1 is not married and will come with us.  He will help with the sheep ranch and get a job.  DD1 and her family will not move.  DSIL1 could transfer to Austin but didn't like Austin when he was there before they married.  We can travel back to see the grandchildren while DS1 stays at the ranch - that is what we do now when we travel to TX.  The main problem would be all of us getting together at the same time.    Life is what it is.


----------



## Devonviolet

Ridgetop said:


> We are hoping that at least one of our sons will make the move to TX.  DS3 and DDIL1 both want to come but he can make so much more in CA.  However, this Covid thing is really got them upset.  DS2 and DDIL2 might come out if DS3 relocates.  Her family live close to us now though and she might not want to move so far from them, although 3 or 4 of her siblings have moved to other states.  DD2 and Doofus would be willing to move too but they might have a problem due to his first child and the baby mama.  They prevented her from moving out of state with the 4 year old, and she will probably try to stop them too.  DS1 is not married and will come with us.  He will help with the sheep ranch and get a job.  DD1 and her family will not move.  DSIL1 could transfer to Austin but didn't like Austin when he was there before they married.  We can travel back to see the grandchildren while DS1 stays at the ranch - that is what we do now when we travel to TX.  The main problem would be all of us getting together at the same time.    Life is what it is.


WOW! You have quite the family dynamics! It’s great that your DS1 is there to help with the ranch. We don’t have any help on our homestead. We have tried to find someone to hire, for projects here, but in the end, if we don’t do it, it doesn’t get done. 

I have wanted to have 8 trees cut down, to let the sun get through to the raised bed kits, that I want to build for a potager (potoshay) French Kitchen Garden. Ultimatey we had to do iit ourselves.. Yesterday, we started doing it ourselves, by cutting down a big oak tree and smaller nut tree, of some sort. We cut all the branches off the trunk and carted them to the burn pile. My body is really sore today, so we will wait a day or two to clean up the oak branches. Maybe we will cut the next two trees down next week. It will eventually get done. We have had to learn to be patient and realize that things don’t happen quickly here on Devonviolet Acres.


----------



## Ridgetop

You can only do what you can do in your own time.  Luckily on the ranch there is a dedicated garden area where Mrs. MacD had her family garden.  I want to plant some bare root fruit trees when we go back in January so by the time we move back they will be 2 years along to bearing.  We won't have to do much more than clear the weeds that have grown up there, rototill and fertilize.  Then all the refuse from the lamb jugs and eventual rabbitry can go into the garden.  I don't know if we will have chickens since I have allergies to bird feathers.  We can probably buy our eggs locally for less than it will take to raise them.  Or we might get a couple and use a moveable house for them.  By building the laying boxes os they can be opened and the eggs removed from outside the pen, I won't be breathing any dander.  When we had chickens before I would cough up a lung for 3 months after cleaning the coop!  Not taking a chance on developing bird lung like my mother.

I thought you were giving up your goats due to allergies.  Did you decide to get some that you are not milking now?


----------



## Baymule

I don't have any chickens now. But I have a friend not too far from where I'm moving to with lots of chickens and I can get eggs from him. For now, I can get eggs from my own flock that I gave away. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Free eggs are the best. 😁.  So my friends say. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Devonviolet

Ridgetop said:


> You can only do what you can do in your own time.  Luckily on the ranch there is a dedicated garden area where Mrs. MacD had her family garden.  I want to plant some bare root fruit trees when we go back in January so by the time we move back they will be 2 years along to bearing.  We won't have to do much more than clear the weeds that have grown up there, rototill and fertilize.  Then all the refuse from the lamb jugs and eventual rabbitry can go into the garden.  I don't know if we will have chickens since I have allergies to bird feathers.  We can probably buy our eggs locally for less than it will take to raise them.  Or we might get a couple and use a moveable house for them.  By building the laying boxes os they can be opened and the eggs removed from outside the pen, I won't be breathing any dander.  When we had chickens before I would cough up a lung for 3 months after cleaning the coop!  Not taking a chance on developing bird lung like my mother.
> 
> I thought you were giving up your goats due to allergies.  Did you decide to get some that you are not milking now?


Yes, I sold our dairy goats, because I realized I am allergic to goat’s milk. I was so bummed!!!  I waited a while, and then decided to keep our Myotonic buck, Danny Boy and buy a couple of Myotonic does, so we could raise goat meat. I am allergic to lamb, but so far, I don’t seem to be allergic to goat meat. 

We currently have seven goats:
Danny Boy
Melody (Mama goat) and her two kids from thiis Spring
   Dan the Man (Dan for short) and Moonshein Sonata (Sonata for short)
Crescent (Mama goat) and her two kids from this past Spring
   Danielle and Soxy
Crystal - a doeling I bought this past Spring - she is now 8 months old and a nice size goat, so 
      We will be breeding her to Danny Boy on her next heat, which should be soon. 

Both Melody and Crescent are already bred to Danny Boy and are due to kid late in March.

All the adult goats, and Crystal are registered, so after the first of the year, I am registering our farm, so I can register the kids and sell them. This coming year, I want to buy a commercial Boer doe, and breed her to Danny Boy. I’m thinking with his size and a nice size Boer doe, we should get some nice meaty kids, that I can sell for meat. 

You mentioned planting bareroot fruit trees, so they are closer to fruiting when you move here. That is very smart. 

We planted two apples (Fuji and Gala), an apricot and a peach tree when we first moved here. For some reason we never got any apricots, and finally two years ago we finally had lots of blossoms, for the first time. Then, four months later, I noticed that the leaves were shriveling and turning yellow. When I took a closer look at the tree, I realized the whole tree was leaning over. On closer inspection, I realized that the main tap root had totally rotted off, and we were able to pull the tree out of the ground.    I have never been able to figure out why a fruit tree can be healthy enough to put on lots of blossoms and then four months later be rotting off at ground level.  The year before I had bought another apricot tree, to cross pollinate the first one, and that one seems to be doing fine. This will be it’s third Spring, so I am hoping for blossoms and fruit this summer. I absolutely LOVE apricots!!!

Last year, we bought a Bruce Plum tree. It is still small, so I am not expecting fruit for another couple years. I also want to add a pomegranet tree, Turkey Fig and persimon tree this coming year.

That’s a bummer that you are allergic to chicken feathers. I like @Baymule’s suggestion to find a neighbor to buy eggs from, or better yet, provide them with the chickens, and help with feed costs, for eggs in trade.


----------



## Devonviolet

I was working on adding photos, yesterday, when I got called away from my computer. Let’s try it again.

Danny Boy - What a HUNK!!!  And Such a sweetie!    He is polled and just LOVES to have his head scratched between his horn buds!



Mama Melody - Mama of Dan and Sonata, born this past Spring.


Dan the Man (Dan for short)


Moonshein Sonata (Sonata for short) with Mama Melody


Here is a fun shot of Dan on Mama Melody’s back. She is such a good mama goat!  She didn’t even mind when her kids did that!  


Mama Crescent - Mama of Danielle and Soxy, her two kids from this past Spring:


Danielle - She looks a LOT like her sire, Danny Boy


Soxy - looks like her Mama, except for the brown points she got from Danny Boy


Crystal - a doeling I bought this past Spring. She looks a lot like her mama, who regularly has three kids at a time. She is now 8 months old and a nice size goat. So,
we will be breeding her to Danny Boy on her next heat, which should be soon.


----------



## Baymule

Such pretty goats!


----------



## Mike CHS

I really like those.  There is a festival every year in Lewisburg (except during a pandemic of course) called Goats Music and More Festival that features them. Some of the farmers here have started calling them Tennessee Meat Goats.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> I really like those.  There is a festival every year in Lewisburg (except during a pandemic of course) called Goats Music and More Festival that features them. Some of the farmers here have started calling them Tennessee Meat Goats.


If memory serves me, there is a goat beeder, here in Texas, who has cross bred Myotonic and Boer goats. She has copyrighted the name Tennessee Meat Goats, and has said she will take legal action against anyone who uses that name for their goats, unless they bought their herd stock from her or uses a registered goat, that came from her stock, which is outrageously expensive! To be fair, everything I have read some says her goats are amazing, with regard to excellent meat quantity/quality and parasite resistance

If you go to https://floridameatgoats.com/HistoryOfMyotonics.htm you will see a history of Myotonic goats. Here is a partial quote from that history:

“The uniqueness of Myotonic goats has given rise to many different colorful names. Throughout the years they have been called the Tennessee goats, Fainting goats, Nervous, Stiff-Leg, Wooden-leg, Fall-down, Scare and Tennessee Meat goats. All these names are used to describe goats that are Myotonic and express the gene for Myotonia Congenita.

Myotonia Congenita is a hereditary neuromuscular condition which causes the muscles of these goats to become stiff, or lock up when excited or startled. If the goat is running or becomes off-balance while in the process of ‘locking up’ they may fall over with legs in the air! After a few seconds, their muscles relax, they jump up and go on their way as if nothing ever happened! The goats do not pass out or lose consciousness as in fainting, but instead remain awake and alert through the stiffening of their muscles. There are also varying degrees of Myotonic expression. Myotonia does not affect the lifespan of the goat. Different species of animals share this same gene for Myotonia. Although very rare, Myotonia Congenita has been documented in humans. It is called Thomsen's or Stiff-man Syndrome. Myotonia can also be found in Tumbler pigeons, mice & sheep. On an interesting note, it can sometimes be induced in humans by the use of cholesterol lowering drugs. Myotonia is a neuromuscular condition.

The first recorded goats with Myotonia within the United States date back to 1880 in rural Tennessee. In the early eighties an old man named John Tinsley appeared at J.M. Porter's farm near Caneyspring in Marshall County, Tennessee. He brought with him what he called a sacred cow and four goats that stiffened and sometimes fell over if startled. It is told he wore a small fez-like hat and spoke with a brogue. He wore strange clothing and where he was from remains a mystery to this day. Dr. H.H. Mayberry of Marshall County, Tennessee offered to buy the four goats. He was refused but in the fall of that same year Tinsley brought the goats to him and sold them for the sum of $36.00. After the purchase, Tinsley worked on the farm for about three weeks but would never eat at the table. He always took his meals in the barn where the sacred cow was kept. After this, Tinsley went to Lick Creek in Maury County, Tennessee. He married an old lady by the name of Barnhill. On her farm, he made an excellent corn crop. One night after the crop was in, he left with his sacred cow without telling his wife, and was never heard from again. The goats held by Dr. Mayberry were three nannies and a billy.

From these first original goats, Mayberry raised a number of others and sold them in different parts of Tennessee and Kentucky. The goats filtered their way throughout the southern states. A few people kept them separate from other breeds of goats or tried to preserve the original type animal. Many others simply ran them with their own herd of goats. Not all farmers had fences in the south and many of these goats also intermingled freely with the local herds producing offspring with the Myotonic gene and so introducing other genetics into the breed. These goats were once a common sight on the backroads of the South. Many studies and experiments on Myotonia and the hereditary aspects of the gene were done throughout the history of Myotonic goats.”


----------



## Mike CHS

Most of that history took place where we live which is what the goat festival is based on.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> Most of that history took place where we live which is what the goat festival is based on.


That’s awesome!  I sure wish I lived near you! (For many reasons)!  Myotonic goat breeders come far and few between, here in Texas.


----------



## farmerjan

I had always heard them called Tennessee Fainting goats from as far back as I can remember.


----------



## Ridgetop

Me too.  I don't think that breeder can sue anyone who advertises "Tennessee Fainting Goats" or even "Tennessee Meat Goats" since the name predates her breeding program.  I remember seeing ads in goat and farm publications for "Tennessee Meat Goats" years ago.  Cross breeding the original stocky Myotonic Tennessee FGs with Boers will add some size and more muscle.  I think she has to breed them for a number of years/generations and go through some sort of other paperwork process to establish them as a separate breed that would have her own name on them.  Otherwise "Tennessee Meat Goats" has been a generic term for about 100 years for myotonic meaty type goats.  I think it would be expensive for her to prove her claim to the name, but then it's not my problem!    

I applaud people who experiment with different breeds to obtain the results they need for their own situations, climates, and terrain.  I would not want any myotonic goats because of their easy susceptibility to predators!  Hard to see how they have survived without human intervention and protection.


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> I think it would be expensive for her to prove her claim to the name, but then it's not my problem!


Except she already HAS been given a Trade Mark! 

From their website
"_Tennessee Meat Goats_™ and TexMasters™ are the cream of the meat goat industry. ... TENNESSEE MEAT GOAT ™ and TEXMASTER™ are Trademarks of Onion Creek Ranch ."

"Someone" already decided she has exclusive rights to the names.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Except she already HAS been given a Trade Mark!
> 
> From their website
> "_Tennessee Meat Goats_™ and TexMasters™ are the cream of the meat goat industry. ... TENNESSEE MEAT GOAT ™ and TEXMASTER™ are Trademarks of Onion Creek Ranch ."
> 
> "Someone" already decided she has exclusive rights to the names.


That is the breeder I was referring to. I remembered her first name, but not the name of her farm.  She has done a LOT of work upbeeding her herd. However, after chatting with her, on the phone, one time. I would not care to work with her. (Just my opinion).


----------



## Devonviolet

Ridgetop said:


> Me too.  I don't think that breeder can sue anyone who advertises "Tennessee Fainting Goats" or even "Tennessee Meat Goats" since the name predates her breeding program.  I remember seeing ads in goat and farm publications for "Tennessee Meat Goats" years ago.  Cross breeding the original stocky Myotonic Tennessee FGs with Boers will add some size and more muscle.  I think she has to breed them for a number of years/generations and go through some sort of other paperwork process to establish them as a separate breed that would have her own name on them.  Otherwise "Tennessee Meat Goats" has been a generic term for about 100 years for myotonic meaty type goats.  I think it would be expensive for her to prove her claim to the name, but then it's not my problem!
> 
> I applaud people who experiment with different breeds to obtain the results they need for their own situations, climates, and terrain.  I would not want any myotonic goats because of their easy susceptibility to predators!  Hard to see how they have survived without human intervention and protection.


I could be wrong, but I do not believe she originated the idea of breeding Myotonics with Boers. She has fine tuned it though. I personally plan to buy a commercial Boer doe (or is that Bordeaux? ) and breed her to my beautiful, chunky, Myotonic (Danny Boy). He already produced two beautiful, chunky kids, with our Myotonic, Melody - who looks a lot like a Bordeaux.


----------



## Bruce

Melody looks like a fine red French wine?


----------



## Ridgetop

The trademark names maybe but not the descriptions.  Also, you can get around that by describing the animal as "Tennessee Meat Goat type".  After all, if this is a new breed she is touting, she might register it with a society.  With most new breeds the society will open a "stud book" and other breeders of 'Tennessee Meat Goats" will have the opportunity to become part of that stud book.  

However, I don't that these goats will become the industry standard for meat goat (like Angus or Beefmaster cattle) since the Myotonic trait will not make them desirable for a range operation.  

"OH NO!  Coyotes!  Not good for a quick get away from predators!


----------



## Devonviolet

Ridgetop said:


> The trademark names maybe but not the descriptions.  Also, you can get around that by describing the animal as "Tennessee Meat Goat type".  After all, if this is a new breed she is touting, she might register it with a society.  With most new breeds the society will open a "stud book" and other breeders of 'Tennessee Meat Goats" will have the opportunity to become part of that stud book.
> 
> However, I don't that these goats will become the industry standard for meat goat (like Angus or Beefmaster cattle) since the Myotonic trait will not make them desirable for a range operation.
> 
> "OH NO!  Coyotes!  Not good for a quick get away from predators!


I’m not worried about repercussions from Onion Creek Farm. I have no intention of making lots of money selling Tennessee Meat Goats or Tex-Master. I don’t know why she didn’t just stick with Tex-Master, as her brand. That would’ve made it so much easier. And, you have a really good point about Myotonics never
being desirable for a range operation. It’s awfully hard for them to make a clean getaway, when they stiffen up and fall over every time they try to run!  

Personally, I just list my goats as Myotonic, and leave it at that. If I breed my Myotonic buck with a Boer doe, I will just call it a Myotonic/Boer Cross. That way I will have nice meaty kids, and  she has no room for lawsuits.


----------



## Ridgetop

Since you are in Texas, you could also call them Texas Meat Goats!


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Since you are in Texas, you could also call them Texas Meat Goats!


I kinda like Brazilian Cabrito.......sounds a lot more exotic. Bound to taste better than plain ol' Texas Meat goats.


----------



## Bruce

I think you would need to make a town called Brazil in TX first! Wouldn't want people to think they were getting imported meat instead of "local"


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I think you would need to make a town called Brazil in TX first! Wouldn't want people to think they were getting imported meat instead of "local"


Not imported meat, imported goats!


----------



## Ridgetop

You could advertise them as the Wagyu of the meat goat breeds.


----------



## Devonviolet

I think i will just stick with Myotonic Meat Goats. KISS!


----------



## Bruce

What is the draw of Myotonic goats if they stiffen up and fall over at the slightest fright? They must have some redeeming qualities besides tickling the fancy of sadistic people.


----------



## Ridgetop

That fainting business would them easier to catch, tag, castrate, and vaccinate . . . . Hmmm.


----------



## Ridgetop

For advertising how about:

"Myotonic Meaties - the Wagyu of Cabrito"


----------



## Devonviolet

Ridgetop said:


> That fainting business would them easier to catch, tag, castrate, and vaccinate . . . . Hmmm.


Well, sort of . . . They are still a challenge to catch. We did hooves and copper bolus earlier this week. To make it easier to catch them, we herded them into the goat shed, and closed the wire gate, to keep them contained. They are a lot easier to catch that way.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> What is the draw of Myotonic goats if they stiffen up and fall over at the slightest fright? They must have some redeeming qualities besides tickling the fancy of sadistic people.


Every time a Myotonic goat stiffens and falls over, they build muscle. That creates a greater meat to bone ration. Win-Win!!!


----------



## Bruce

Maybe you should also raise opossums since they also fall over stiff when scared. More meat.


----------



## Ridgetop

Crossbreeding?  Myotonic Possum Goats?


----------



## Bruce

That would be a SERIOUSLY weird looking animal!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Maybe you should also raise opossums since they also fall over stiff when scared. More meat.





Ridgetop said:


> Crossbreeding?  Myotonic Possum Goats?



Y'all are killing me!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

@Devonviolet, Did you ever do anything with aquaponics?


----------



## Devonviolet

HomeOnTheRange said:


> @Devonviolet, Did you ever do anything with aquaponics?


No, with our mid summer temperatures in the 100-115 degree range, we decided it was just too hot to keep the fish alive and with Winter temps down to 10-19 degrees, It seemed like an uphill battle. So, we gave up on that dream.


----------



## Devonviolet

I just witnessed THE coolest thing!!! 

On the weather report this morning, they were saying that the storm that was up in Oklahoma, might come as far south as Paris, Texas. Paris is one hour north of us. So I didn’t think much of it when I noticed the sky was getting dark. But then DH told me the winds seem to be pushing one of our apple trees over. I went out on the front porch to look at it, and this is what I saw in the torrential downpour!!!






That same thing happened to an apricot tree about four years ago. The tap root broke off about 8” below the soil line. That tree didn’t survive. We will go out later and see if we can pull the tree up vertical again, but I’m not sure this Gala apple tree wiil make it either.

Anyway, when I went outside, I noticed that my one sunflower plant that is getting fairly big, seemed to be blowing over as well. So I went out and tied a rope between two T-posts, to help support it  in the wind.




As I finished tying the rope off, I felt some HUGE raindrops, and realized that the dogs were barking like crazy. As I headed in the house I looked toward the goat yard and saw the dogs barking like crazy, herding the goats into the goat shed.  They actually realize that it was a bad storm, and were protecting their goats from the storm! They stood outside the goat shed continuing to bark, until I hollered out at them, “Good dogs, good boy, good girl!”. Then they went in the goat shed and laid down.  I guess they were happy that I noticed and approved, so they could relax. They are amazing LGDs!!!!  I am SOOOO proud of them!!!


----------



## Baymule

Wow! That’s some rain storm! Sunshine down here in Trinity county. I sure hope your apple tree is ok and y’all can straighten it back up! 

Awww….. Deo and Violet are on the job! They love their goats! They were showing you what good dogs they are!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, they did it again!!!  Twice in one day!!!    

Tonight - around 10:30, I heard our two amazing Maremma’s barking like crazy!  Since I was already in my pajamas, I asked DH to go check on them. 

It turned out there was a rat snake entwined in the fencing that goes from the goat yard into the chicken run. It was caught and couldn’t get out. That means it was headed toward the nest boxes, to eat all our eggs. 

At first DH thought it was 5 or 6 feet long. But, once he managed to unwind it from the fencing, and held it up, it was at least 7 feet long! It was the biggest snake we have seen since we moved here 7-1/2 years ago.


----------



## Baymule

Fantastic alert!! Good dogs! That is one HUGE snake! Enormous! Heck, it would have skipped the eggs and gone straight for your hens!


----------



## Devonviolet

I promised someone that I would post photos of our purebred Myotonic goats. So here you go:





This is our 4 year old buck - Danny Boy. He is the sweetest boy! We just love him!!!




This is Melody. She is two years old. Last year she gave us a girl and a boy. This year she gave us two girls.




This is Dan the Man - Melody’s boy born April of last year.




This is Sonata, from Melody, also born April of last year.




This is two year old Crescent. She had two girls last year, and two boys this year.




This is Danielle, born in April of 2021 to Crescent.




This is Soxy, (Danielle’s sister) also born April 2021 to Crescent.

I have almost reached my limit for photos in this post. So I will post this year’s kids in the next post.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

LOVE them!  I've recently purchased 2 Reg Myotonic bucks.  They'll get used this year.  At this point I'll be using them on some Nubian/Kiko cross does and hoping for the best. 

My guys are a bit vertically challenged at this point, but they're only 7 months old.  Hoping they get a bit more height.  How tall is your Danny Boy?


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> LOVE them!  I've recently purchased 2 Reg Myotonic bucks.  They'll get used this year.  At this point I'll be using them with on some Nubian/Kiko cross does and hoping for the best.
> 
> My guys are a bit vertically challenged at this point, but they're only 7 months old.  Hoping they get a bit more height.  How tall is your Danny Boy?


Sorry, I’ve never measured Danny Boy, so I couldn’t telll you how tall he is.

At 7 months, they still have a lot of growing to do. If I’m not mistaken, they really aren’t fully mature until two years old. Although, they can get a smaller goat pregnant at 3 months. Danny Boy wasn’t fully muscled/bulked out until he was about 2 years old.

Here he is at 3-1/2 years old:




I wouldn’t worry about them being “vertically challenged”.  When Danny Boy was about 9 months old, He was able to get our 10 month old Nubian and year old LaMancha does pregnant. Where there’s a WILL, there’s a WAY!!!   

It’s hilarious to watch! If she’s prime, she will stand still while he mounts her. After about five (or so times of him doing his thing), he falls over on his side and then his feet go up in the air! It’s hard not to laugh!   

I tell people, “It’s like he rolls over and lights up a cigarette”. Okay . . . all done!  

The first time we put Melody with Danny boy, she kept going over in the corner where the water bucket was. The first time he got her, she put her head in the bucket and lifted, pouring water all over her self. Then she stood there with this water bucket on her head until he left. She went back two more times and stood there with the water bucket on her head. It was just hilarious!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Devonviolet said:


> The first time we put Melody with Danny boy, she kept going over in the corner where the water bucket was. The first time he got her, she put her head in the bucket and lifted, pouring water all over her self. Then she stood there with this water bucket on her head until he left. She went back two more times and stood there with the water bucket on her head. It was just hilarious!


I would have paid money to see that, lol!

I'm still not accustomed to these guys locking up and falling over.  The other day I left the garden gate open for just a second and they followed me in.  I had the water hose in my hand so I turned around and yelled at them and gave them a good squirt. So, instead of leaving the garden like any other goat would do - they locked up and fell over.      They are forcing me to be a more patient goat owner!


----------



## Devonviolet

This year we had three does have twins:
Crescent went first with twin boys. We will be wethering them and keep them until they are about one year old and will then have them butchered.





Here are Crescent and her twin boys after I turned Melody and Crescent with their twins in with the general population. They were all thrilled to be eating fresh grass!




Melody went a week later with twin girls. I love this photo! It’s like a “Mini-Me” shot. The spot on her eye reminded me of a peach. So I named her Peaches & Cream. Their goat hut is actually a 275 gallon water tote with the top cut off. It has a vent hole up high for ventilation and makes a perfect shelter.




Here she is again




Here is her sister. DH named her Rockstar. She is absolutely gorgeous!!!




Our last doe to kid was Crystal, who was a year old last March. She is registered also and we bought her from a breeder near Greenville, TX (about an hour West of here). I just KNEW she was going to be an excellent mama goat, and she IS.

When Crescent kidded in March, Krystal was just fascinated by her kids! All of the other goats were off nibbling grass in the pasture. That Crystal stood on the other side of the pasture fence just staring at Crescent’s babies! She just couldn’t take her eyes off of them! And sure enough!!! She has proven to be an amazing mama goat! Here she is staring at Crescent’s kids. She was just ENAMORED!!!   




Here is a better shot of Crystal - just look at those beautiful eyes and coloring!!!




Crystal had a girl and boy




The boy is definitely bigger than the girl. He is the one with black mixed in with the brown on top of his head.




Here is a cool shot of some of the goats and dogs in the pasture, after melody and Crescent with their kids were turned inHere is a cool shot of all the goats and dogs in the pasture, after melody and Crescent with their kids were turned in with the rest of the goats.


----------



## Devonviolet

Devonviolet said:


> Well, they did it again!!!  Twice in one day!!!
> 
> Tonight - around 10:30, I heard our two amazing Maremma’s barking like crazy!  Since I was already in my pajamas, I asked DH to go check on them.
> 
> It turned out there was a rat snake entwined in the fencing that goes from the goat yard into the chicken run. It was caught and couldn’t get out. That means it was headed toward the nest boxes, to eat all our eggs.
> 
> At first DH thought it was 5 or 6 feet long. But, once he managed to unwind it from the fencing, and held it up, it was at least 7 feet long! It was the biggest snake we have seen since we moved here 7-1/2 years ago.


Full disclosure: This morning DH measured the snake and It was exactly six feet long.. I guess in the dark it looked bigger.


----------



## Ridgetop

Very pretty!  What do you use myotonic goats for?  I would be afraid to keep anything that couldn't run away from a predator, even with the LGDs.  Our sheep run to the dogs for protection.


----------



## Devonviolet

Ridgetop said:


> Very pretty!  What do you use myotonic goats for?  I would be afraid to keep anything that couldn't run away from a predator, even with the LGDs.  Our sheep run to the dogs for protection.


Myotonic goats are meat goats because they develop muscles when they stiffen up. Yes, they can’t run away from predators, but when there is even a hint of a threat, Violet barks a certain bark and they run for the goat shed. Deo herds them in and stands across the opening, until Violet stands down. Then they all come out and go out to graze again. We have had our Maremma’s since we got our first goats, 7+ years ago. There used to be coyote and pig prints close in. Now the coyotes cross the hay field 300 feet out from the property line, out of respect for those BIG white dogs!!!    

We plan to wether the boys and when they are about 15-18 months, we will get them butchered and put them in the freezer. We will sell the females for breeding.


----------



## Ridgetop

Isn't the meat tough at that age?


----------



## Devonviolet

Ridgetop said:


> Isn't the meat tough at that age?


Myotonic goats mature more slowly than say Boer goats or dairy goats. So, the meat will be more tender at an older age. 

If you are comparing them to sheep/lamb, for sure Myotonic meat will be more tender than lamb at the same age. A lot of times, butchers will just make goat burgers, rather than standard cuts. If we are cooking goat burgers, they are delicious at that age. However, to get the most tender goat meat, we cook our goat meat in our InstantPot, and make a gravy from the broth. Stewed goat meat is yummy too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ridgetop said:


> I would be afraid to keep anything that couldn't run away from a predator, even with the LGDs. Our sheep run to the dogs for protection.


When I bought mine the breeder said that some folks "back in the day" actually used them for sacrificial lambs (goats) for valuable animals in their herds specifically because they couldn't run away.    

They can run though - when they're playing or running to feed they run just fine.


----------



## farmerjan

@Devonviolet so glad to see your posts.  The colors on some of the goat kids are just beautiful.   So glad to see that you could get these to replace the ones you milked after you couldn't use the goat milk anymore.


----------



## Ridgetop

Our family loves goat meat!
My kids held a grudge against their cousins for several years because we went to a family campout and brought both lamb and goat ribs.  The cousins said they would not touch goat meat - it was too icky!  Daddy BBQed the meat and when we all went to the table the goat meat was gone!  The cousins had gotten there first and eaten it all.  Only the lamb was left!  My kids were truly peeved!


----------

